# Final Fantasy XIII (PS3/360) Discussion



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 14, 2006)

EDIT from DS: LOL!

I decided to do this because I was bored and while writing my Team 7 Info Thread v.3 I wanted a side-project so here it is. 

*Since it's so long it will be 3 posts. Versus is the 3rd post so if you just want to see that scroll down*

Finally prepare for a long long read so get a soda, a sandwich, use the bathroom, just do whatever you need to do before you read this because it's long and if you actually read it all then you deserve a metal. 

*Final Fantasy XIII*

_Producer_ - Yoshinori Kitase (Final Fantasy series) 
_Director_ - Motomu Toriyama (Final Fantasy VII, Final Fantasy X, Final Fantasy X-2)
_Character designer _- Tetsuya Nomura (Final Fantasy V~VIII, Final Fantasy X, Final Fantasy VII Advent Children, Kingdom Hearts)
_Weapons and eqiupment designer _- Tetsuya Nomura 
_Art director_ - Isamu Kamikokuryo (Final Fantasy X, Final Fantasy XII)
_Main programmer_ - Kazumi Kobayashi (Chrono Trigger, Xenogears, Chrono Cross, Final Fantasy XI)
_Movie director_ - Eiji Fujii (Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within, Final Fantasy XII)
_Main theme _- Nobuo Uematsu, SMILE PLEASE Co., LTD. (Final Fantasy series)
_Composer _- Masashi Hamauzu (Final Fantasy X, Dirge of Cerebrus -Final Fantasy VII-)
_Logo Design_ - Yoshitaka Amano

*
Introduction to the game*

A tale of souls from a futuristic civilization illuminated by the Light of the Crystal. 

Final Fantasy XIII is an upcoming installment in the Final Fantasy video game series, and is the first of the series to be released on the PlayStation 3. It is the core of the Fabula Nova Crystallis series. 

Fabula Nova Crystallis: Final Fantasy XIII is the collective name of a series of games made under the Final Fantasy XIII label by Japanese console developer Square Enix. Made in the same vein as the Compilation of Final Fantasy VII, Fabula Nova Crystallis, which means "the New Tale of the Crystal", is nevertheless based on various worlds and different characters, but each game will be "ultimately based on and expand upon a common mythos." 

This mythos appears to revolve around "Crystals that lead the world towards the future." Appearing as normal objects, the Crystals are an integral part of all the worlds in each of the games, though the games will not revolve around them; instead, they will provide a background to other, more specific plots. However, the functionality of the Crystals has lead the games' designers to pay special attention to creating the visual look of these worlds. 

FFXIII is the main game, the core game, the game that will start it all. The storyline will be "those who resist the world". It begins here. 
*
First thing first, will this end up like any other shitty FF game? *

Look at the staff, you will see that the staff is highly advanced and based on what we know it will not end up crappy. We should be glad. This Final Fantasy actually gives us a new and complete area rather then alot of the other games
*
So, who's the main character of this game? *






A female, her name is.......well we don't have her name yet but she's pretty awesome. Her name is rumored to be "Lighting". Her weapon is a gunblade-type weapon. No, it's more advanced than Squall's gunblade. Looking at her you can see something. She looks mysteriously like another FF main character. Who do you say? She looks like Cloud.

Nomura said he wanted a main character that looks like Cloud so here we are. She however will be a bit different though but in appearance she looks like a female Cloud. She was designed that way. Besides that she sort of looks like Cagalli from Gundam Seed too. There are other main characters and it will be a party-oriented game like the other series but as of this moment no one else has been talked about. 
*
Setting
*
This beautiful world is extremely futuristic. Although previously FFVII and FFVIII both had futuristic worldviews, FFXIII will feature the most futuristic worldview in the series. However it will still be the same Final Fantasy. Machines will look more refined while having magic and machines united in the setting. 

The FFXIII series' concept is based on Crystals that lead the world towards the future. Crystals take the form of real world objects that are used for every day conveniences. 

*
Gameplay*









Unlike the other Final Fantasy platform, Final Fantasy XIII reveals a new battle system thats somewhat similar to platform system that Kingdom Hearts is sporting but still Final Fantasy oriented. Although like Kingdom Hearts,you'll have to pick the commands manually to control the character's moves in battle. The battle system is a kind of inverted ATB. Your ATB gauge fills up and commands will take away ATB points, but only bit by bit. Naturally, some commands will take more ATB points than others. Advent has written an in-depth guide introducing the battle system. 

Overall it's just a speedy ATB. Think of a speedy ATB and combine that with Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children.

I.Changing Weapons ability
As you all may know,in some Final Fantasy games like Final Fantasy X allows you to change your armour or weapon during battle.The system returns to Final Fantasy XIII but more improved. Since the game runs on a platform type module battle system, you won't have to waste a turn changing your weapon and taking damage from the enemy because of it.

II.Command Menu
Like every other Final Fantasies, the player decides his or her character's moves with a command menu. Final Fantasy XIII is no exception to that rule,the command menu can be found at the bottom of the screen and in a scrolling menu to the left. The list goes in order as so: V-Stike, Attack and magic if able (Meaning if you have it). Also below the vertical command menu is your ATB bar which also displays what seems to be your HP and MP counter. What we don't know is if FFXIII will sport limit break/overdrive or whatever the new name is like in previous Final Fantasies.


III.Damage System
Nothing new to the series. On FFXIII when you strike the enemy, you'll see some numbers pop up near to where they've been hit.Also,linked that is a word that can be one of the following: Normal, Critial Hit, etc. depends on the amount of damage. Normal is the amount damage you can normally inflict on the enemy and critical is damage + extra damage which result in more pain inflicted on the enemy. Last but not least is a little alphabet that is located near the damage indication, again no one is sure what this means or what this is for but we'll update when we learn more.


IV.Surrounding Map
Final Fantasy now sport a system that tells you where your enemies are so that you can stay alert and actually stay one step ahead of them in combat. If you've seen the trailer and paid attention to the map on the upper left hand of the screen you should understand. The green glowing dot indicates your current position on the battle field and the red represent your enemies no matter where they are on the battle field. Of course they have to be within a certain range in order for them to appear on the map.
_
Overclock_

In the upper right-hand corner of the battle screen, a circle-shaped gauge is visible. Once the number inside this circle and other conditions have been met, the protagonist can enter a so-called Overclock status. This status has a slow-motion effect, effectively slowing down everyone but the protagonist.

It seems that it's used to trigger the enigma woman's Ovedrive/Limit Break ability. If you've been keeping an eye on the overclock while the trailer was playing,you'll see that the clock is counting down instead of up.

Also as an addition,once the clock reaches zero,players will be able to execute the V-Strike command instead of having to wait for your Limit gauge to slowly fill up.That brings me to my next study,the clock seems to be counting at a fast rate which is a good thing becuase you'll be able to execute the V-Strike command more frequently.

Note that this is just a speculation/theory or whatever you wanna call it.This section will be edited when more info has surface.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 14, 2006)

_
Misc. Gameplay News_
- Square-Enix is aiming for Advent Children fighting gameplay

- As always, magic will be part of the game. Magic was shown in the trailer and so far these have showed up

Fire-Elemental Fire attack.
Friaga-The Upgraded version of fire,making it even more powerful.
Aerial-Elemental wind attack.
Blizzard-Elemental Ice attack.
Thunder-Elemental lightning attack.

- In a developer interview, Motomu Toriyama stated that the E3 Trailer shows what is known as the 'Gravity Bomb', known as the spell 'Gravity' in previous games. Presumably, it refers to the electrical energy field that surrounds the young woman shown in the trailer. It has some unique properties by allowing her to defy gravity, as well as allowing her to use it as a weapon. 

*
Graphics*

The graphics are run on Square-Enix's new system called the "White System". It's an all-new exclusive next-gen engine built for Square Enix's future games. It was originally planned for the PlayStation 2 but was later moved to the PlayStation 3. Realistic CGI cut-scenes can be created using this engine, and the quality of these cut-scene sequences has never been achieved before on the PlayStation 2 or the PlayStation. 

There will still be alot of CG movies featuring throughout the game, however real time ingame graphics and CG footage will no longer be a huge leap in graphical change. FFXIII's visual quality is so high that it's tough to differentiate the pre-rendered sequences in the trailer from the real time sequences. CG will however feature a polygon count unlike anything ever seen in the series before!

*
Transportation*

Since it's in a futuristic city the game will feature transportation. Not like the other FF's haven't but this game will dwell into it further. At the moment no transportation systems have been talked about but Sony's new controller with motion-sensors will be part of gameplay to interact with the vehicles. Certain vehicles make their return in this next episode
*
Enemies, beastiary, bosses oh my!!!!*

As with all Final Fantasy games you have to have enemies. This is no exception. So far from the trailers a few have popped up.

Guard
These guys seem to be the most common enemy in the game by far and also the weakest of the bunch.They seem to fight their foes along side guard dogs most of the time but not all the time.

Guard Dogs
These also seem to be a common enemy but in the trailer,the PHG didn't face them on the moving train.From the looks of things,these pups are quick on their paws and packs a bit more power then the guards do. They also seem to fight alongside the guards.

Dragon Beast?
No data at this time but it's huge. 

Giant Dragonfly
The last enemy that the enigma woman faced in the trailer.We believe that it must be a boss due to its size but this is just a speculation.
*

Is this game a prequel or a sequal to the other games? *

No it's not. None of the games are related to each other outside of being in the same universe and having the crystals. Other then that they aren't related at all and they shouldn't be connected any way. 

*
When is the release date?*

They are aiming for a playable demon during next years E3 also it's been said that it will come out during Winter 07-Early 08

*Miscellenous information*

- The badges present on the clothes of the characters will indicate to them social status and row.
- FF Versus XIII has not officially started production however story line has been considered
- Party battles will still be an addition in the game.You can use 4 characters and the battle will be realtime
- Weapons will play a huge part
- The story is 80% finished
- The game was originally developed for the PS2 but it switched to the PS3
- FFXIII game may have some Online elements, although Online play won't be the main part of the title.
- XIII, Agito, Versus, and any future XIII compilation developments will not have anything in common except a common mythos as said earlier. This also means no correlation between Kingdom Hearts and Final Fantasy, as Disney owns part of Kingdom Hearts.
- The battle sequences and the scene of the main character walking through a detailed forest are all real time
- PS3 Exclusive as with FF Versus XIII
- The White System is exclusive for the PS3 
- Toriyama noted that with the PS2, weapons were forced to have the absolute minimal amount of polygons. With FFXIII, the staff has devoted considerable polygon budget to the weapons... going so far as to include details right down to "transformation gimmicks."- Read Above 
- The engine is not built up yet, the are getting to it. The graphics will be much better when release. They will use parallel mapping, AF, Anirof filtering etc..
- The trailer was rendered in realtime outside of the beginning scene where the train was going across the tracks
- The most advanced level of civilization ever seen in a Final Fantasy game 
- Magic and technology have merged and evolved...this is not a simple interpretation of the future but rather a reinvention of the Final Fantasy series
- According to Nomura, they will take advantage of Blu-Ray and make the world endless
- Rumor: Battle System is called "Feather Mode" in which the player collects feathers and uses them in completing Crystal Feathers, and once a Crystal Feather is completed its power is learned.
*
Screenshots*


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 14, 2006)

*Final Fantasy Versus XIII*


_Producer_ -  Shinji Hashmoto (Final Fantasy VII Advent Children, Final Fantasty XIII and other) 
_Director_ - Tetsuya Nomura (Final Fantasy V~VIII, Final Fantasy X, Final Fantasy VII Advent Children, Kingdom Hearts)
_Character designer _- Tetsuya Nomura (Final Fantasy V~VIII, Final Fantasy X, Final Fantasy VII Advent Children, Kingdom Hearts)
_Weapons and eqiupment designer _- Tetsuya Nomura 
_Movie director_ - Takeshi Nozue (Final Fantasy VII Advent Children, Kingdom Hearts II, Kingdom Hearts and ect)
_Main theme _- Nobuo Uematsu, SMILE PLEASE Co., LTD. (Final Fantasy series)
_Composer _- Yoko Shimomura (Kingdom Hearts, Kingdom Hearts II, Street Fighter 2, Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories, Legend of Mana)

*What the hell!!! A sequal already?!?!*

No not a sequal. Final Fantasy Versus XIII a different game. This is a wholly independent story unfolding in a different world with different characters in a different time. It has no relation Final Fantasy XIII outside of the title, being part of the Fabula Nova Crystallis series and the story of the crystals. 

*Introduction to the game*

Kitase - "With Versus, we are trying out a type of adventure that we couldn't do in the numbered series."

That's exactly what it is. This is the second installment of the series. Even if it's the second we have more on the story of Versus than XIII. 

In Versus you, the main character, are a mysterious young man with dark blue hair and crimson eyes. The last heir to a dynasty ruling the only remaining city in the world to control crystals, he protects his home from marauders that would conquer the city and take the crystals as their own. These creatures come from this world and supposedly another world too. The story then expands from there. It was planned as "the shadow of Final Fantasy" and the story is very dark. Basically saying, FFXIII is the "light" while FF Versus XIII is the "dark". "Versus" in Latin means "a change in direction", while in English "Versus" would create the meaning of "to oppose". 

It's being produced mainly by the KH team and the team that made Advent Children. 

*Now will THIS be the shitty FF game of the complication? *

Definately not. 

This game is overall a new story and a new pace to the Final Fantasy series. A story that couldn't be told in a numbered installment of the series while still carrying the same Final Fantasy vibe people are used to. 

*
So, who's the main character of this game? *





Unlike Final Fantasy XIII......it's a guy and he looks pretty badass (not saying the girl doesn't. The protagonist, a mysterious young man with dark blue hair and crimson eyes. The last heir to a dynasty ruling the only remaining city in the world to control crystals, which is family was sworn to protect, he protects his home from marauders that would conquer the city and take the crystals as their own. He wields a number of different weapons, including swords, spears, and lances, and can even control their movements in the air to form a whirling barrier around himself. He summons them out of thin air. It also looks like he lives in a building which is like a modern day castle. 

His design is said to still be in even though he will look alot like he does now. 

He is a very very dark character exactly like the game. 

*Setting: Why does the city look so much like it's modern day?*

Unlike other Final Fantasys, this Final Fantasy will set in the modern area. Well not really, see it as "Other World". It's a world unlike any Final Fantasy world. The last city in the world with the crystals is extremely advanced like out own. Magic will remain in the modern world along with other FF elements. 

Originally in the trailer it looks like the game would be set in the middle ages just by seeing the soldiers in the beginning but as it goes on that's clearly not the case. Armored soldiers would be using swords and magic, but in this case they use firearms. On the other hand, the main character who looks like a modern person, uses swords. This is the strange and unusual worldview whereby "FFVersusXIII" is set. One sequence in the clip showed a cityscape that resembled a modern day metropolis, with a tall, twin-towered building making a strong impact in the center of the image. The main character resides in this building, which Nomura remarked as being the equivalent of a castle in the game's futuristic setting.

Outside of the city.......it's a wasteland and it will be similar to the Final Fantasy your used to. 

*Graphics*

It will have a different yet similar design compared to FFXIII but top-notch as always. They are being done on the "White system" and they will be produced by the staff that worked on FFVII and FFVIII. Expect extremely realistic graphics on par with FFXIII. 

*Gameplay*

Since it's made by the Kingdom Hearts team it will be an action/rpg. Heavily action-based but still an rpg. 

That's all that's known
*
When is the release date?*

Probably sometime in 2008. A little after XIII

- Look below in miscellenous information for more on this - 

*Miscellenous information* 
- The latin word "Versus" in Final Fantasy Versus XIII means the change of a direction 
- Nomura stated that they had a limited time to make the trailer and most of the work went into the sword the main character is holding while he's seen sitting on a throne. Take that as you will. 
- Nothing has really been done for the scenerio as of a few months ago so now they should be in the beginning stages along with having the actual plot and scenerio layed out
- The theme is "pain". A truly tragic story. The story tells of companions who spend time together and the happiness they share each day as well as the heavy responsibilities they carry.
- As with this game and FFXIII, Toriyama states one dvd would not be enough to make the game
- The only area that has to be preserved is the mythology which was finalized during the lengthy pre-production phase that preceded actual development for both games. This pre-production phase was actually longer than it's been for any previous Final Fantasy title.
- FFXIII/Versus will make some big changes to the RPG genre, right down to the basic progression of going to a town, talking to people, then moving on to battles. Kitase believes people will feel "Is this really FF?" when they play the game.
- Gameplay will differ between the three titles, with Kitase noting that the staff is tuning the gameplay systems to make sure that there's no crossover. 
- Toriyama feels with the new hardware there's no limit to what they can do
- There's a rumor that Versus might co-release with FFXIII but nothings confirmed
*
Screenshots*


----------



## MegamanXZero (Jul 14, 2006)

Wow, I really love your work !! Nice screens, can't w8 to play FFXIII. I really like the futuristic aspect of the game, a thing I was really w8ing for in a FF Game.
Good job


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2006)

Well it is settled, i will end up getting these games, everything about it looks kick ass imo. I haven't played the previous ff games something i will do soon, so i won't really notice the diffrence's they make or fully what they mean by each battle system.

All is cool in anycase. Thanks for compiling this infomations, gives me somewhat greater info than i had previously.


----------



## ZE (Jul 14, 2006)

I read in an interview somewhere that the producer of the game said that the girl isn?t the main character of FFXIII, she is just part of the game, but looks like we will control a male character, I don?t remember where I saw that interview.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2006)

Still if the Graphics are close to video that is something to boast about, they look freaking sweet. I am not fussed over who the main character is, just so long as it works out well.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 14, 2006)

I want chocobos.


----------



## ZE (Jul 14, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> I want chocobos.


I hope there will be an option to eat them in the next game.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 14, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOO The chocobos!!!!!!!!!! If that happens then I'll become a Chocobo Knight to protect them.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2006)

What is the ,shit the bid could be over, chocobo.

Few it isn't my hear skipped a beat.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 14, 2006)

i think the main point is: production hasn't offically started...


----------



## Kirsten (Jul 14, 2006)

Wow. Thanks for the info, Kyuubi Naruto. 

I saw the trailer for Final Fantasy XIII awhile back, and it looks freaking awesome. Can't wait for it. <3333


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2006)

^^^ No it isn't the main point. To me the main points are the battle system they are using, the fact that they have mapped out a storyline and that the graphics are somewhat close to the videos.


----------



## Kent (Jul 14, 2006)

nice FAQ  these games seems to be something really spectacular~~ <3


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 14, 2006)

Good lord, this game is getting more love than FF12 and that isn't even out yet here in the States. -_-


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeh they do it is a sign of goodness to come. FF11 versus catches my eye's also, these type of games i slipped by when i was younger, now i am old enough to appreiate, i will most likely enjoy more seeing as they likely improve upon the older games.

Though when they say versus is more like an battle or action rpg but still rpg, what exactly do they mean, similar to golden axe?


----------



## chubby (Jul 14, 2006)

im waiting for my medal...

but you forgot the 3rd FF13 game, Final Fantasy Agito XIII, which is supposed to be an online cell phone game


----------



## Nexas (Jul 14, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Good lord, this game is getting more love than FF12 and that isn't even out yet here in the States. -_-


Yeah seems like XII is taking the path of IX here in the states.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 14, 2006)

ZE said:
			
		

> I read in an interview somewhere that the producer of the game said that the girl isn?t the main character of FFXIII, she is just part of the game, but looks like we will control a male character, I don?t remember where I saw that interview.



I remember the interview but then I read another interview that said she was the main character so I guess it's really her. 

Unless a guy main charcter comes in and I can update this I'll keep it 



			
				Shogun said:
			
		

> i think the main point is: production hasn't offically started...



Well that wasn't really the main point though.....

Productions probably started now but they have most of the story down already and that's a good thing



			
				Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Good lord, this game is getting more love than FF12 and that isn't even out yet here in the States. -_-



In Japan since it's out they are looking straight into XIII/Versus XIII. With these games most people know nothing about them other then the trailer for FFXIII and the announcement for Versus XIII (since the trailer wasn't shown to the public). 

It got a 40/40 in Famitsu so I have no problems with it, I'm still getting it. 



			
				chubby said:
			
		

> im waiting for my medal...
> 
> but you forgot the 3rd FF13 game, Final Fantasy Agito XIII, which is supposed to be an online cell phone game



Here's your medal!!! *Hands out*

I remember the game but there's not much known so I didn't put it. I also only wanted to do these 2 games because well, I'm not getting the online cell phone one. >_>


----------



## Shogun (Jul 14, 2006)

this game will be monstrous, i think that is pretty much a certainty, the only thing that really matters is the release date for an english language version. you know localisation is going to be a bitch, what with all the voice acting.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 14, 2006)

Nexas said:
			
		

> Yeah seems like XII is taking the path of IX here in the states.


So true, IX was a great game overshadowed by it's technologically powerful sequal. =/



> In Japan since it's out they are looking straight into XIII/Versus XIII. With these games most people know nothing about them other then the trailer for FFXIII and the announcement for Versus XIII (since the trailer wasn't shown to the public).
> 
> It got a 40/40 in Famitsu so I have no problems with it, I'm still getting it.


I did mention the States, not Japan.  I'm just making a point though.  Regardless of whether or not FF12 is the perfect RPG or whatnot, the hype train that is FF13 right now is totally overshadowing anything that is FF12 press in the States.

Anyway, hurray for info.  I've said what I wanted to say about it all. XD


----------



## Aman (Jul 14, 2006)

Great FAQ, KN!


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2006)

> I did mention the States, not Japan. I'm just making a point though. Regardless of whether or not FF12 is the perfect RPG or whatnot, the hype train that is FF13 right now is totally overshadowing anything that is FF12 press in the States.



Yeh i see what you mean, i think the reason being is it is also next gen, or the fact that it is new, in someways they should have announced the info after they received the bulk of sales.

Eitherway, i will get this game on the launch date, i don't really understand much on teh ff verse so i am going to play through previous titles to find out more.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 14, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Yeh i see what you mean, i think the reason being is it is also next gen, or the fact that it is new, in someways they should have announced the info after they received the bulk of sales.
> 
> Eitherway, i will get this game on the launch date, i don't really understand much on teh ff verse so i am going to play through previous titles to find out more.


There really isn't much to understand about the series, since most of the games are not direct sequels (booo FFX-2).


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> There really isn't much to understand about the series, since most of the games are not direct sequels (booo FFX-2).



I know each game is seperate but i have no knowledge on battle structures like what is the general theme or any similarities that might be there


----------



## chubby (Jul 14, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Here's your medal!!! *Hands out*
> 
> I remember the game but there's not much known so I didn't put it. I also only wanted to do these 2 games because well, I'm not getting the online cell phone one. >_>


wwwweeeeeee! a medal!

yea, im not getting it either, only the really simple games (tetris, pong, frogger, etc.) are worth playing on a cell phone, the ones that are supposed to be deep have wierd controls and the graphics just dont work for me


----------



## ZE (Jul 15, 2006)

Bad news for me in this topic, I would prefer to control a male character than that female in the video. I just don’t understand how can the producer say that the girls will not be the main character and then other say she is, the story is already made, can they change things as big as the main character so fast?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2006)

Game still looks pretty cool.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 15, 2006)

> Bad news for me in this topic, I would prefer to control a male character than that female in the video. I just don’t understand how can the producer say that the girls will not be the main character and then other say she is, the story is already made, can they change things as big as the main character so fast?



Don't see why it would be a major problem, just alter a few scenes, remember the game hasn't or just has started production. Eitherway i am not fussed over who i play boy or girl, something like devil may cry would piss me of as his whole attitude was part of why i brought it. For final fantasy i just want to go through the story so being boy or girl doesn't affect much.


----------



## ZE (Jul 15, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Don't see why it would be a major problem, just alter a few scenes, remember the game hasn't or just has started production. Eitherway i am not fussed over who i play boy or girl, something like devil may cry would piss me of as his whole attitude was part of why i brought it. For final fantasy i just want to go through the story so being boy or girl doesn't affect much.


Well I remember when in FFX we played as Yuna in some dungeon, she walk like a real lady, in FFX-2 that problem was resolved but still the game wasn?t as good as the previous ones, when a female is the main character in games like this the story tends to be more emotional, you can?t be a truly bad ass in games when you control female characters, at least that?s my opinion, Tidus wasn?t a bad ass? but FFX was not the best FF, the psone FF?s are way better and they had good male characters, especially Squall and Cloud.


----------



## Low-fi Boy (Jul 15, 2006)

My friend like, can't get his head around the fact this game has a female main character, lol. I think he mightn't even play it because of that. Kinda sad =[


----------



## Gunners (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol, i guess it is me. I suppose you are right about the emotional and badassmness though this female can be badass in her own regards. Overall i will let the game talk for it self i won't base the outcome over gender.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 15, 2006)

I have no problem with playing a girl, I just don't expect it to be barbie-ish like some parts of FFX-2 were.

I just hope I'm not bored as hell as I was with FFX. That was the worst FF I ever played. Just...so dull.


----------



## Zouri (Jul 16, 2006)

> I know each game is seperate but i have no knowledge on battle structures like what is the general theme or any similarities that might be there



My suggestion is to start from about 6 or so and go up. Wouldn't really worry about the battle structure of the games though, since there pretty much almost always the same and they changed it for 12 and 13.

I want this game, but the PS3 is the most expensive and possibly evil thing I have seen in quite a while. I don't know how I'm going to play this game, but I know I don't want to wait for years until the price finally drops to a point I will pay for. What do I do?


----------



## Aman (Jul 16, 2006)

^If that's the only game you want, then don't buy it. Wait for a while until there are more games that you like and the price drops, then if you want to buy it.


----------



## Zouri (Jul 16, 2006)

^ Well, it does have MGS4, Assasin's Creed, and Heavenly Sword.

But I'm still not sure if that's enough to make me get this system, which seriously worries me because 4 good looking launch games usually equals sold. Normally I'd also wait for reviews but still.


----------



## Mojim (Jul 16, 2006)

Great thread KB 
I can't wait to play this awesome game!!! 

Is there a different if the main playable character is a girl?  I don't have a problem with that 

So i'm guessing this game is likely to be another 2-3 years until it comes out.Well,Square-Enix this days loves to delay most of they games,example look at KH2


----------



## Gunners (Jul 16, 2006)

> ^ Well, it does have MGS4, Assasin's Creed, and Heavenly Sword.
> 
> But I'm still not sure if that's enough to make me get this system, which seriously worries me because 4 good looking launch games usually equals sold. Normally I'd also wait for reviews but still.



Yeh fair enough, i wouldn't buy the ps3 just for ff, but it adds to the list of games i want so it is pretty cool . Since the game comes out mid part next year i think you will have time to make your decission.

me i am not sure like a lot of me wants to upgrade or by a new pc, but with the ps3 it will most likely drain my money, i will definetly have my ps3 in time for this game, i have never been interested in Final fantasy all that much, this game just gave me a little highlight to what they are like.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm glad everyone likes my pre-release faq. 

As more info on the games come out I will update this so keep looking into it 

Gunners make sure you get all of the other FF games. I think I want to redo mine just to get the feel of FF again.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2006)

Feel of FF again? heck i had to go back on the Ps1 to do that and SNES. its sad im sorry but X and up expecially with the enix merge square has been going down hill in there FF line. and from what i played of 12 ( japanease verison) its not that great and i was pissed to about it  then i played the demo again from DQ8 and still did not feel it    though still FF 7 , 8 , 9 are the best Sony FF exlusives. X and up are meh thats about it.

i will get FF 13 for my cell phone thats for danm sure man i want to walk into someone and BATTLE THEM! seriously thats cool hehe.

and DK i see your point 13 is overshadowing 12 in the states big time ( well online anyways from what it seems) but what i played of 12 im not that impressed and i was expecting alot from it to but i will still get it to beat it and put full judement on the game.


----------



## Zouri (Jul 17, 2006)

^ Personally, I haven't played it yet but I can already tell that the setting is going to piss me off big time. There's somethig that just doesn't seem to click. Also, being inspired by FFT doesn't really float my boat, seeing as how I never really liked the FFT storylines.

FF may be going down the drain but I think that XIII could be a Renaissance for the series. Who knows? Seems like a winner.

But I really don't care much for 12 anymore, it just hasn't really been getting any attention to make me warrent a purchase.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jul 22, 2006)

i second julius. FFX got extremely boring to a point. i never finished the game because i was so annoyed with it. X-2 was meant to be silly, so i give it credit because it is what it is, a silly FF game with cosplaying. 

It's hard finding anyone who loves FFT or FFIX. i thought they were great games. i had no complaints whatsoever. and everything i've read/seen on XII, it looks like it's going to be a great game too. as far as it being over-shadowed, nah. come on people, the series is how old and how popular. i don't think it's being overshadowed at all. they've been doing this for years. everytime one is done, the next installment would be hinted at and get people excited. 

i can't wait for these 3 installments. things are getting better and better. i don't think in XIII the main character is going to be like yuna. i think she's going to be more badass. emotional yes, whiner no. all in all XIII/Versus looks great. 

gunners- versus=a change in direction(it's in KN post as well)
KN- thanks for the informative post.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 22, 2006)

I argee about the main character from XIII. I predict her being pretty badass as well. Every main FF character has had there share of emotional baggage. I don't see that changing for her. And she's a she, so that gains points for me, as I like female leads. Everyone I know love Tactics and IX, myself included ^^. 

I look forward to XII, if just to fight 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gilgamesh (he uses the Buster Sword, the Revolver and the Brotherhood).


 It does look like XII is getting overshadowed though. I'll get it nonetheless. Thanks for the info KN.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 22, 2006)

XII has the best optional bosses from what I know. One's that take many hours. MANY HOURS. I heard one takes like 7 hours. It is getting overshadowed with nearly everything PS3, same with God of War 2.

IX I thought was a pwnage game. It was ignored because it wasn't full of one demensional characters like VII


----------



## -Bakkun- (Jul 23, 2006)

Both games look pretty cool (especially the one with the Sasuke look-alike since it will be more action oriented). It's a shame those two titles are the only ones I'm interested in on PS3, along with MGS4.


----------



## AdreneLyne (Jul 23, 2006)

Simply amazing.. I love how this game is looking.

FFXIII and FFXIII-Versus will be a very good thing for my PS3 .


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 23, 2006)

yeah, that theme about "pain" sounds promising, I just hope it won't go emo^^

However, I'm worried that I won't be able to enjoy these new final fantasies if the PS3 will get as expensive as they say it will. Hopefully they'll lower the prize^^.

currenly though, I'm looking forward to XII, although pretty boy Vaan will not get a place in my party


----------



## Saskue_Naruto (Jul 24, 2006)

seeing FFXIII is kind of a relief bc of XII. The main character looks like a pansy. anyways..where are the some of the trailers for there games?


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 30, 2006)

Those screenshots ......my god so many game so many different consoles


----------



## TerrorOfDeath (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG those screenshots almost made me cream myself:amazed


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 30, 2006)

Another Final Fantasy game... XII is even out yet and they making another one... Wow


----------



## TerrorOfDeath (Jul 30, 2006)

FFXII is out already, been out since 03/16/06 ( In Japan that is of course)


----------



## Cero (Jul 30, 2006)

I found out about this game ages before it appared in magazines or website news, personnaly i am looking foreward to Versus more but i will also buy XIII after i finish Versus. This game looks stunning in terms of graphics but im praying that the s tory line and battle system is good too...


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 30, 2006)

These are the only 2 games that interest me on buying a PS3.  I loved Final Fantasy ever since I beat FF9 and continued purchasing the whole series on Playstation and played them all.  Hell, I evern imported Final Fantasy XII, which I find a bit sad due to it having a bit of references from a certain Sci-Fi trilogy and having some similarities to Final Fantasy XI.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm looking forward to both games.  But to be honest if FFXIII Versus has nothing to do with FFXIII why do it?  I understand how it takes the series to a new direction, but why not do that with XIII or at least with XIV?  I would rather have Nomura and his team work on KH3( which I'm looking forward to more than both games, though nothing has been announced at this moment) than on Versus.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 31, 2006)

They stated that it's a story that couldn't be done with a numbered FF title. Sort of like the Kakashi Gaiden. 

I assume after Versus they will work on KH3 or maybe during.


----------



## Nost (Jul 31, 2006)

awesome!
nice work Kyuubi Naruto!
I only found out about the existance of this game a week of so ago.
quickly i found the trailer and wow, now i have something to look forward to on the PS3.
Only crap this game looks fun. hopefully it is.
It has all the old favourites working on it, YAY.

someone tried to tell me last night that this game is coming out on Xbox too... I looked at him and "oh ok", but inside i was thinking if he is right then a part of me just died. Im glad that it looks like he was totally wrong.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 31, 2006)

I guess, I'm still excited for it.  Since there's still a lot of time till the game comes out, they might make it have some connection to FFXIII.


----------



## Sakashi (Jul 31, 2006)

that is... awesome. purely awesome. im definitely gettin a ps3 now, even if it does cost 600 bux.


----------



## louis (Aug 5, 2006)

i can't wait for Final Fantasy Versus XIII


----------



## Suu (Aug 6, 2006)

I love you, KN!

I've always been an avid Final Fantasy fan (before Wow took over my life), but from what I've seen from this, I'm beginning to get back into it!!!!


----------



## DMC (Aug 7, 2006)

This looks beautiful. FFXIII is looking really promising because 1) Those battle screens look unblievable and 2) We finally might get a male Summoner character (since it looks like the chick will be the usual hero swordman)

Also the fact that they have someone from Chrono Trigger involved already makes it a sure bet! It can't lose!

FFXII...I'm still having reservations about it for some reason, but mainly because it isn't being hyped in the states at all. I have a feeling it is going to be a silent release like FFIX and FFXI here in the states. Other than that the demo felt pretty solid to me (something different but not TOO different, especially if you wasted part of your life on FFXI like I did). Lets just hope it does some good here, but honestly I was more excited about Suikoden V and Dragon Quest VIII than I am about FFXII. (and both of those other games delievered thankfully)

On Another Side:

Am I the only one here getting tired of the FFVII compilation? I mean Advent Children and Last Order were fine, but Dirge of Cerberus and Before Crisis seem to be jumping the shark (and lack luster games). I have faith in Crisis Core but my hype is seriously lowered after playing Dirge.


----------



## Piekage (Aug 7, 2006)

> Am I the only one here getting tired of the FFVII compilation? I mean Advent Children and Last Order were fine, but Dirge of Cerberus and Before Crisis seem to be jumping the shark (and lack luster games). I have faith in Crisis Core but my hype is seriously lowered after playing Dirge.



No you aren't. I enjoyed Last Order, and Advent was ok (i.e. the fight scenes were pretty much it), but now I'm a little bored. Hopefully they won't screw last order up, since it has Zack.


----------



## sonnie_skies (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info on FFXIII~



...Now I just need info on how to get money for a PS3.


----------



## b0rt (Sep 1, 2006)

I've been a Final Fantasy fan now for just about 8 years. I loved the PSOne FF games but the ones that came on PS2 I found kind of weak. I hope FFXIII is better, and FFXII when that comes out. Because the last 2 FF games I've played were weak I thought.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 1, 2006)

man this is awesome. but 2008??


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 1, 2006)

Late 07 early 08. Somewhere around there 

A great game, a long wait, this sucks.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 2, 2006)

well i guess it's okay since XII isn't even out yet..


----------



## DMC (Sep 2, 2006)

I heard rumors that Squenix pussied out on making the chick shown in the teaser the main character. Is this true? Are my dreams of a fighter chick and a summoner guy ruined


----------



## Hylian (Sep 2, 2006)

DMC said:
			
		

> I heard rumors that Squenix pussied out on making the chick shown in the teaser the main character. Is this true? Are my dreams of a fighter chick and a summoner guy ruined



yea but its not a rumor..it says so in this FAQ too


----------



## DMC (Sep 2, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> yea but its not a rumor..it says so in this FAQ too



Gayness of the highest calibur...if they were going to keep giving us these effeminent male hero's they might as well give them the females role


----------



## Hylian (Sep 2, 2006)

DMC said:
			
		

> Gayness of the highest calibur...if they were going to keep giving us these effeminent male hero's they might as well give them the females role



OH sorry, i read you're question wrong..
the main characters a female  

i thought u said that u heard it was a rumor that the main character
was a female or something


----------



## DMC (Sep 2, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> OH sorry, i read you're question wrong..
> the main characters a female
> 
> i thought u said that u heard it was a rumor that the main character
> was a female or something


...I need some waffles now...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 2, 2006)

Yeah it's just a rumor. 

SquareEnix also said that she isn't the main character in an interview so I assume she's probably the most important female in the game while the male who hasn't been revealed yet is the main character. 

I hope to god the male isn't like Tidus or Vahn from FFXII. We need a new type of male. So they've said she is the main character and she isn't the main character. 

EDIT: Yeah she's the main character but if you want further confirmation check out the TGS


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 2, 2006)

I didn't even released they'd release something after Final Fantasy Ten. 
rofl...
although I should have guessed this franchise would keep releasing games until the end of time.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 2, 2006)

Well they have 11 though that's online, they also have 12 comming, not sure if it is PS2 or PS3 though. Yeah they will continue to make these games, my kids will probably say shit like ''The ff47 game dad please by it'' and hear them saying ''Dam why did they bump Bart Allen off, my favourite Flash'' lol funny stuff it will be.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 2, 2006)

^ lol
On that note, I wonder when the Simpson will end? Off course assuming it does end. Seriously, these franchise will milk their stuff for as long as possible. I find it's both disturbing and natural. Seventy years from now Spiderman will still probably be fighting the some of the same villans. ROFL.

 On Final Fantasy, I think when they get to like number 15 they should do some super inclusive game. They should bring in the protagonist from some of the more popular prior games and create some elaborate storyline. 
Sephirtoth Vs Sin. IMO. Regardless of how many diffrent people they bring in though, Cloud should pwn them all.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 2, 2006)

> ^ lol
> On that note, I wonder when the Simpson will end? Off course assuming it does end. Seriously, these franchise will milk their stuff for as long as possible. I find it's both disturbing and natural. Seventy years from now Spiderman will still probably be fighting the some of the same villans. ROFL.



Lol, the thing is with the Simpsons they continued that over something which was better. Final Fantasy will continue so long as there are sales. They will probably change the game style and play but always keep the name. Which in all fairness I am not fussed about. I don't actually mind the game, when I was younger I thought it was trash didn't understand it, but it makes a lot more sense now.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 2, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Lol, the thing is with the Simpsons they continued that over something which was better. Final Fantasy will continue so long as there are sales. They will probably change the game style and play but always keep the name. Which in all fairness I am not fussed about. I don't actually mind the game, when I was younger I thought it was trash didn't understand it, but it makes a lot more sense now.



You find the new season of the Simpson is beter then the old????
I haven't really watched the new season, especially within the last 3- 4 years or so, but I find thse newer episodes have gone down in quality. Sure Homer and the crew are as crazy as ever, but they seem to be running out of "funny" situations. - Then again, maye of just to loyal to the past. 

Assuming sales of FF go down a little eventually,you think they would go so far as to move away from the rpg genre and into a more adventure genre? 
if sales where to dip they could do that. Heck, maybe they could even do something crazy like make it a Spy game style adventure.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 2, 2006)

> You find the new season of the Simpson is beter then the old????
> I haven't really watched the new season, especially within the last 3- 4 years or so, but I find thse newer episodes have gone down in quality. Sure Homer and the crew are as crazy as ever, but they seem to be running out of "funny" situations. - Then again, maye of just to loyal to the past.



They continued the series over something which was better, they had a choice between continueing The Simpsons or continueing Futurama.



> Assuming sales of FF go down a little eventually,you think they would go so far as to move away from the rpg genre and into a more adventure genre?
> if sales where to dip they could do that. Heck, maybe they could even do something crazy like make it a Spy game style adventure



That would be funny, though Versus is somewhat diffrent, I am not sure on the style of play though, I guess we will find out more when they show us. Overall if they keep being cool with a story where I feel involved I don't care how long it continues for I would be somewhat happy.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 2, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> They continued the series over something which was better, they had a choice between continueing The Simpsons or continueing Futurama.
> 
> 
> That would be funny, though Versus is somewhat diffrent, I am not sure on the style of play though, I guess we will find out more when they show us. Overall if they keep being cool with a story where I feel involved I don't care how long it continues for I would be somewhat happy.



Wait, so you think Simpson was better then Futurama? Do you mean it was funnier or that it had better ratings?

I assume for Versus it will be the same as any online rpg like game. They'd probably incorparate the core Rpg elements but give it a adventure like mix.
For instances, all the stuff with leveling up would still bein play and you'd have a large bunk of spells and abilties you could use, but you'd be able to use a large portion in real time. Maye with a timer FF7 style. Either way I think  completly avoiding real tiem battle would be impossible....


----------



## Gunners (Sep 2, 2006)

> Wait, so you think Simpson was better then Futurama? Do you mean it was funnier or that it had better ratings?



I said it in a bad way, how they continued the Simpsons over something better. Old time yeah, new times no.



> I assume for Versus it will be the same as any online rpg like game. They'd probably incorparate the core Rpg elements but give it a adventure like mix.
> For instances, all the stuff with leveling up would still bein play and you'd have a large bunk of spells and abilties you could use, but you'd be able to use a large portion in real time. Maye with a timer FF7 style. Either way I think completly avoiding real tiem battle would be impossible....



I don't think it is an online RPG game you know, I have to read up on it. I hope it is like Castlevania style RPG, that would be cool, though for some people maybe not.


----------



## oneshot (Sep 6, 2006)

holy shiat cant wait!!

...oh, btw i think i just had an orgasm


----------



## SpitFire! (Sep 6, 2006)

hopefully tgs will have some new news for the whole series of 13 games


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 6, 2006)

Either way I can't wait to see some more characters for both games. That and finding out the strawberry-blonde's name.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2006)

Maybe if I can save up 800 dollars, I will get a PS3, and these two games.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 6, 2006)

Relax CMX. The game will come out late 07-early 08 and by that time you should have enough


----------



## UchihaMikoto (Sep 7, 2006)

Whoa, nice. I had no idea about the Versus XIII.... *drools* Both look really awesome. And I was wondering! Where do you find official FF pics, the nice ones with the cartoony style ala this BC pic:



*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*




Is there an official site for these?? I remember seeing a red/black one and really liking it, but I forget now what game it was actually from. I just got a psp and wanted to get some wallpapers for it ^^;;


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 7, 2006)

Most likely I have a PS3 by then for FFXIII...but just thinking about the amount of cash I'm gonna have to spend is almost headache-inducing.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't know why I read that considering the fact that I usually like to surprise myself with each release :S

Good work though.


----------



## Even (Sep 7, 2006)

gaah, these games alone are reasons enough to buy the PS3!!!! (and MGS4 of course)


----------



## Sho (Jan 31, 2007)

KN said:
			
		

> - The theme is "pain". A truly tragic story. The story tells of companions who spend time together and the happiness they share each day as well as the heavy responsibilities they carry.
> - As with this game and FFXIII, Toriyama states one dvd would not be enough to make the game



If that's the case, I can't wait.

Btw awesome work, KN.  You planning on updating the FAQ anytime soon?  I found a couple of new tidbits of info from ign.  Here are the links to the articles:



Craziest thing was the main character for Versus may change his hair and eyes to different colors depending on what types of powers he's using o_O

And also it seems Square will be using the Unreal Engine 3 for its future titles past 2008 instead of its White Engine (though it seems FFXIII will be the last one to use the White Engine): 

Also, we need to know when exactly if that extended version of the trailer that was shown at the FESTA is ever gonna be released.  I hope someone leaks it out.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow; I love it already. :3


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 31, 2007)

Sho said:


> If that's the case, I can't wait.
> 
> Btw awesome work, KN.  You planning on updating the FAQ anytime soon?  I found a couple of new tidbits of info from ign.  Here are the links to the articles:
> 
> ...



Seeing as Square Enix has SECURITY just to be CIA agents when it airs, to the point they will DIVE IN FRONT OF THE CAMERAS, I doubt we will see it unless they allow us.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 18, 2007)

I can't *Wait* for this game.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 18, 2007)

Alright, I really need to update the faq on these games. 

That's my next project.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 31, 2007)

Old thread is old, but new pics are new.









Courtesy Game Informer.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 31, 2007)

About time this was revived, I was waiting for it 

only the 2nd and 5th seem new though 

--







we've seen these in magazine scans before, but this time it's clearer ^^


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2007)

Cool

Though I have no clue what some of those are pictures of.


----------



## Pein (Oct 31, 2007)

Those were probably from the trailer at tgs the one sqare enix won't release to the public I hate them for that.


----------



## Gator (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome thread O_O 

How could I have missed it XD!

FF <3


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 1, 2007)

L O V E L E S S said:


> About time this was revived, I was waiting for it
> 
> only the 2nd and 5th seem new though
> 
> ...


ah i forgot the rest XD







--

Geg: which set are we talking about, the ones from DS' posts, or the ones from my posts? =p


----------



## Maycara (Nov 2, 2007)

Between these games..MGS4, and Brawl, i will never leave my house again @_@


----------



## Spiral Man (Nov 3, 2007)

I am soo excited about this game.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 3, 2007)

I heard Cloud Strife could make an appearanceis it true?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 7, 2007)

Awesome wallpaper calendar for this month, I'm using it :3


----------



## Maycara (Jan 2, 2008)

I found new trailer for each game...and I have to say...HOLY CRAP!!!!



FFV13 Trailer


FF13 Trailer


Enjoy!!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 2, 2008)

About time to update this thread


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 7, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I found new trailer for each game...and I have to say...HOLY CRAP!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES! Thanks for posting the links!


----------



## Maycara (Jan 7, 2008)

OniTasku said:


> YES! Thanks for posting the links!



Np, hope you enjoy watching them!


----------



## Segan (Jan 8, 2008)

Is there also a wallpaper for the female FF XIII counterpart?


----------



## Even (Jan 8, 2008)

ooo, looks like FFvXIII is gonna be gory  Looks really awesome  Looking forward to some gameplay videos


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 8, 2008)

From the new trailers I saw a while back, I'm looking more forward to versus then xiii but from the looks of things at the moment both of them will be fantastic


----------



## Mendrox (Jan 8, 2008)

Need some Hentai of that new Girl with the pink hair.
If somebody has something -> PM please ;D


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 17, 2008)

Heres a new scan


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Batman (Jan 17, 2008)

This game may not even hit japan till '09, but I can't wait. >_< I want it now.


----------



## Savior (Jan 17, 2008)

Some brand new awesome scans here.


Not sure how to link em in spoilers.


----------



## Segan (Jan 17, 2008)

Savior said:


> Some brand new awesome scans here.
> 
> 
> Not sure how to link em in spoilers.


There's an "Sp" button right above the white text box where you write your text.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2008)

Even more new scans , scroll down and check all the pages. Red-haired gurl seems cool, hopefully it's a new Selphie.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeay the Harp-girl is finally shown ^^


----------



## Slayz (Jan 18, 2008)

Orgasms were had while viewing these scans


----------



## Deimos (Jan 18, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I found new trailer for each game...and I have to say...HOLY CRAP!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The ownage contained in the Versus trailer is infinite.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 18, 2008)

Those new scans look pretty awesome. These games are gonna be awesome when they come out.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 18, 2008)

Deimos said:


> The ownage contained in the Versus trailer is infinite.



Ya...Im looking forward to it more then 13....which is kindof sad,lol.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 19, 2008)

I may get the ps3 just because of the new ff games coming, is the female cloud version of ff13 the main protagonist?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2008)

Suigetsu said:


> I may get the ps3 just because of the new ff games coming, is the female cloud version of ff13 the main protagonist?



Yes, Female Cloud is the main character in FFXIII.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 20, 2008)

dang these games still seem like they are gonna take forever to come out  maybe 2010


----------



## Zoe (Jan 22, 2008)

New pics have started to leak 

Pig-tails girl is named Lucy.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 23, 2008)

nya <3


----------



## Barry. (Jan 23, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> nya <3





These games are looking beautiful X3


----------



## Zoe (Jan 23, 2008)

That last picture is supposed to be real time <3


----------



## Pein (Jan 23, 2008)

more scans taken from gaf 
Save File
Save File
Save File
Save File

I'm loving the new designs


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Thanks to our friends over at FF-XIII.Net, here's a translation of the scans:

· Nomura: "2008 will be the year. There will be tons of news bits, info on characters and summons, and an unexpected connection between the keywords Cocoon and Farushi.
· We're trying to release a "battle system demo" during 2008.
· FFXIII's theme: determination.
· Farushi: Their existence surpasses humans.
· Rushi: Those chosen by Farushi to carry out a mission. The pigtail girl is a Rushi. Farushi is not the Crystal.
· Mr. 33cm is also a Rushi.
· This time summons are in digital form.
· A new monster that looks like a cross between a turtle and elephant.
· The red thing on Carbuncle's head is a ruby.
· Hint on release date: "I wonder when we'll be able to sleep..."


----------



## Segan (Jan 23, 2008)

Hopefully they aren't going to rush it. I've no problem with it coming out in late 2009.


----------



## Pein (Jan 23, 2008)

Segan said:


> Hopefully they aren't going to rush it. I've no problem with it coming out in late 2009.


agreed besides 08 has a lot of big games anyway


----------



## dwabn (Jan 23, 2008)

i dont mind if it comes out 09 but hopefully 1st or 2nd quarter 09.

the versus crew looks awesome and so does the blond chick. these games keep looking better and better.

a demo would be nice tho, sometime around the summer or e3, but knowing square it will be at tokyo game show or one of the other big fall japanese shows.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2008)

Like the verses crew, they look normal, which is good


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm definitely looking forward to Versus more than 13. I just luv the sorta simple modern look of the versus. 13 is totally meh to me right now. I'm making a freakin sig soon with the versus team.


----------



## Segan (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey, XIII looks freakin' awesome! Don't you dare look down on her!

That being said, Versus really looks cool. It's like 3D rendered Sasuke. Not that I like Sasuke's character much, but the initial design is undeniably cool (sorta like Jin Kazama).


----------



## Batman (Jan 24, 2008)

Yosha! every character isn't some type of blond this time around. LOL Last time I was playing it, then I was like Heeeeey. It's blonds vs brunettes this time around.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 24, 2008)

*ff XIII versus new pics!*


it looks really modern! the contrast between this and FFXIII is amazing


----------



## Barry. (Jan 24, 2008)

I can't wait for the these games to come out . The pics look amazing btw.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 24, 2008)

Is that Rufus in the last pic?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 24, 2008)

*merging with the pre release faq*


----------



## Xell (Jan 24, 2008)

Female Cloud or not. I'd hit it HARD.

Yeah, if I ever get a triple, I'll be sure to pick this game up when it comes out.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Jan 24, 2008)

Games like this are just the kind of exclusives the PS3 needs.

If I don't have one by then, I'll get one.


----------



## Batman (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't see female cloud at all when I look at Lightning.


----------



## Even (Jan 25, 2008)

those pics are surreal!!!! I can't WAIT for these games 
That's the sweetest graphics I've ever seen


----------



## Segan (Jan 25, 2008)

I'll get both anyway. No matter what.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 27, 2008)

Abyssion said:


> Is that Rufus in the last pic?



lol it'd be great if differend final fantasy characters merged into the sequels. and Cid doesn't count since he's revisioned each time. 
>_< these games might make me buy a PS3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 27, 2008)

After FFX I decided to play the FF games / preview them before buying a console anymore. 


With that said, these pics look good but all FF games "look" good and looks only go so far.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 27, 2008)

yeah what you say is true especially with FFXII. i was thoroughly disappointed with that game.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 27, 2008)

Both of the games looking amazing. 

Lightning is like an awesome girl version of Cloud with Squall's gunblade. 

and that guy with blue hair owns too. 

Im going to get both games of course.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2008)

KillerFan said:


> yeah what you say is true especially with FFXII. i was thoroughly disappointed with that game.



12 was the best one for me. It simply made the battle system more fun and everything was just better. Maybe not the story but it still beats out the story of 8 and 9 by a long shot. 

I hope 13 has a new engine, it looks awesome.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> 12 was the best one for me. It simply made the battle system more fun and everything was just better. Maybe not the story but it still beats out the story of 8 and 9 by a long shot.
> 
> I hope 13 has a new engine, it looks awesome.


I'm not so sure about that... XII's story wasn't particularly strong, in fact to this day I admit that I still don't understand it xD The times I've played that game and the beginning chapters still makes me all confuzzled. 

XIII and Versus XIII will be using the White Engine, which will also be used with S-E's next-gen projects. :3


----------



## Batman (Jan 28, 2008)

XIII better have a story. That and memorable music. I still cannot remember a single track from XII, aside from the rehashed classics.

But I have faith, like that one guy that didn't complain in the desert. . .


----------



## Zeromatrious (Jan 28, 2008)

*Woot!*



> We know that Final Fantasy games, much like fine wine and Radiohead albums, take some time to come together nicely -- still, it's hard for us to believe that Final Fantasy XIII (in all its shapes and forms) will be dropping by its latest release date of "this year". We've had our hearts broken so many times by delays for hotly anticipated titles that we've sadly come to expect them.
> 
> Fear not, says the comforting voice of long time series character designer Tetsuya Nomura, the long wait for the Fabula Nova Crystallis collection will be over soon enough. Not only does he swear by the game's 2008 release date, he teases at a playable demo for FFXIII on the PlayStation Network a while before the game is released, to show off the game's revamped battle system. So don your steepled hat and cuddle tight your cactaur plushie -- your chance to sit down with the unluckiest chapter in Square Enix's seminal RPG franchise could be just around the corner.





Woot! A 2008 release! 

Sorry if this has been posted already. I just skimmed everything over and I didn't see it, so....yeah.


----------



## geG (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm still pretty apprehensive about that, even if Nomura says so. SE just has a bad record of release date promises.

*still remembers FFXII being delayed 4 times to 2 years after its initial release date*


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 28, 2008)

Geg said:


> I'm still pretty apprehensive about that, even if Nomura says so. SE just has a bad record of release date promises.
> 
> **still remembers FFXII being delayed 4 times to 2 years after its initial release date**


Well if they don't get all dramatic and get so many project director changes like they did in XII, it might just happen. xD

Imagine the sleepless nights for Nomura, haha. 


And Batman, that Haro still always gets me to chuckle everytime I see it. =P


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Jan 28, 2008)

Atleast it's vague, game will probably come out somewhere between September - December


----------



## Batman (Jan 28, 2008)

I want to believe in a 2008 release date, but . . . well you know. >_<


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2008)

Maybe Nomura is being pressured by Sony to make the release as soon as possible?


----------



## Athrum (Jan 29, 2008)

Could be, i believe that FFXIII will get a lot of PS3 sold, but maybe if that happens with MGS4 Sony will not pressure Nomura to release it...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 29, 2008)

Zeromatrious said:


> Woot! A 2008 release!
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted already. I just skimmed everything over and I didn't see it, so....yeah.


Apparently confirmed false. It wasn't Nomura speaking in the first place. So no release nor demo this year, most likely.

There'll be more and new information tomorrow from another magazine, and Nomura will be commenting on that one.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2008)

yeah a 2008 release date would have been too unrealistic after all the information we've seen (which wasn't much thus far).


----------



## Akuma (Feb 3, 2008)

yeah I wish i had a ps3


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 3, 2008)

new scans from famitsu ps3 =)



same scans from Famitsu weekly, only this time they don't have text over the images, so if you want avatars and sigs FFXIII-related, these scans are the ones you should use xD


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2008)

that other crystallis game, agito, looks kind of interesting! that gang of "vash the stampede" wannabes look fun. 

and i've learned that the two protagonists have one thing in common: they like to look bored sitting on chairs.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 3, 2008)

Segan said:


> Maybe Nomura is being pressured by Sony to make the release as soon as possible?



Presure him? as far as I know Sony doesnt own square enix or final fantasy series.

however 90% of the current ps3 games are crap and the other 10% of the good games are avalibable for other cheaper consoles(360)

I assume that currently they are loosing alot of money and they are depending on the ff release in order to save their console just like FF7 Crisis core did with the psp

The psp was uninteresting and noone wanted it due to it had mostly shitty games but when crisis core whent out the psp sales Rocketed trought the skies!

funnie if they would had selled it for xbox 360 or other console then that other console would had rocketed.

shame they didnt released it for 360 rather than for psp.


----------



## nick65 (Feb 3, 2008)

what the hell is final fantasy agilo


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2008)

suigetsu, loveless found out that that statement about nomura was false.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 3, 2008)

nick65 said:


> what the hell is final fantasy agi*t*o



It's a Final Fantasy game being made for the Mobile Phone, it's apart of the  Fabula Nova Crystallis with Final Fantasy XIII and Versus.


----------



## cloud23 (Feb 3, 2008)

Akuma said:


> yeah I wish i had a ps3



i won't need a PS3 till these games come out...which seems to be 2009


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow All the people in Final Fantasy XIII and Versus XIII look beautiful. 

Shiva, Ifrit and Carbuncle too.


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 4, 2008)

Hopefully there will be a summary/translation of the new scans soon.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 4, 2008)

*SHORYUKEN!*



> Final Fantasy Versus XIII music coming already?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




--
IGN article:


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 4, 2008)

march 26?  chinatown, here i come!


----------



## Moonshine (Feb 6, 2008)

These games and Kindom Hearts three are really the only reason i plan on getting a ps3. The games look awesome!


----------



## Otori (Feb 6, 2008)

Definitely lovin' the character designs based off the recent scans


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 7, 2008)

> As part of Famitsu's 1000th Issue Celebration Project, Square Enix Legend, Tetsuya Nomura was invited to draw the 1001th issue's cover. Nomura became the first game creator to draw the cover artwork for the magazine. Inside this issue, they also interviewed him and revealed some information regarding Lightning's character design in Final Fantasy XIII as well as some information about the Prince from Final Fantasy Versus XIII.
> 
> - While designing Final Fantasy VII, they were indecisive about how spiky to make Cloud's hair.
> - Since people are more used to the beautiful CGs of FF characters, Nomura prefers his own artworks to not be shown out in the open too often and thinks that the Final Fantasy illustrations done by Yoshiyuki Amano are what people prefer to see.
> ...



Yum. Names. Names are good. I can't wait. :3


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks for the tidbits loveless 
the information makes me want this game so badly 

if he's not like Cloud and Squall, does that mean he's like Zidane? light-hearted and good spirited? or maybe he doesn't hide his emotions like cloud and squall?


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Feb 7, 2008)

Hooooly shiiiiiiiiet



> - Since people are more used to the beautiful CGs of FF characters, Nomura prefers his own artworks to not be shown out in the open too often and thinks that the Final Fantasy illustrations done by Yoshiyuki Amano are what people prefer to see.



Awww NO. That's not true at all. 



> Lightning from FF XIII: Has muscular legs, she isn't sweet, strict to herself and to others, and doesn't like whiners. She is quite like a military soldier.
> - FFXIII scenario writer, Motomu Toriyama wanted her to be more muscular and macho, but Nomura thought people wouldn't be fond of her as a main character if he designed her that way.
> - Aya (Aya Brea from PE3) is a bid more rounded than Lightning.



Ha. Ha. _HA._



> - Versus 13 main character is unlike Cloud nor Squall as people are expecting. Everyone's impression on him will greatly change once they hear him speak. Many people may not like him.



Wow. And here I was thinking that he was going to be predictable. I was wrong. RESPECT! 

I'll probably LOVE him because of this. So, his voice is probably not deep like Cloud or Squall either.

AWESOME!

Oh, and one more thing: If his name DOES turn out to be Storm... then I'll be fucking suprised, because I had always wished for the day when they'd make a blue-haired spiky-haired main character. And wow... I had made-up a character like that, too... fucking surreal..



> if he's not like Cloud and Squall, does that mean he's like Zidane? light-hearted and good spirited? or maybe he doesn't hide his emotions like cloud and squall?



But then he'd have to be a flirt too. I don't get that vibe from the Prince but you never know. Maybe he'll be a mix of all of the FF characters, or something completely new... I'd just like him... to be... uh, I dunno... more cheery than depressed. Less "I don't care" than Squall. He DOES seem to have a laid-back attitude...


----------



## geG (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice to hear Versus's main character isn't just a Cloud/Squall clone.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 7, 2008)

I liked the Prince the moment i saw him just sitting on the throne, and casually coming out to kill some enemies.  

I want to see Nomura's cover art for Famitsu now. what an honor!


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 7, 2008)

I like the elf ears on the Prince <3

I'm not going to be too sure on his character, either. I don't know how it'll turn out, but if he turns out to have a typical Shounen-main character-like attitude it'll be too weird  He doesn't have the appearance for it XD

But I hope to be surprised.  He is my favorite character out of the three games, afterall. :3


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 7, 2008)

I can't wait for Final Fantasy XIII, it sounds like an exicting game. I just wanted to say hi since I'm new to this thread *Points at Lighting set* .


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 7, 2008)

Here's a bigger scan of the interview:


(Just click on it and zoom in :3)

--
And here's pretty much the script of it:



> *Lightning's muscles and such make an impression, don't they? She is muscular, but attractive.*
> 
> Nomura: In drawing Lightning, the most essential thing was that she is a "cool character." You can't have a cool character without sex appeal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Batman (Feb 8, 2008)

^^ Badass article. I'll bet the prince of versus is gay.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 8, 2008)

gay as in a high pitched voice? i'm starting to think that because we haven't had a male protagonist like that before. maybe he's like the baby bro of the group.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 9, 2008)

That would be funny if the prince was gay


----------



## Kaki (Feb 9, 2008)

I mostly let FFXII sneak up on me, but I've got some intensive waiting for these games.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 9, 2008)

i think japan's society is a bit more conservative than the western world, so maybe the gay thing won't happen.
that doesn't mean the fangirls/boys won't stop dreaming it  (<-- i just like that smiley for some reason)


----------



## Zoe (Feb 9, 2008)

I think the prince is just gonna be a huge bastard.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 15, 2008)

yay!!
thanks loveless


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Feb 16, 2008)

You're right ontop of this stuff, Loveless!

I really like the theme, it's awesome.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 16, 2008)

Ok it looks like It's not a theme from FF13
It's a theme from an anime called Getbackers from one of the badguys named Makubex

Oh well I still really like it


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 16, 2008)

lol 
i want my rep back.  hahahahaha just kidding.
when i was listening to it, i was wondering why the song was just the same for a long time, because usually with theme songs, it gets really momentous towards the middle and end, ya know?


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Feb 16, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> Ok it looks like It's not a theme from FF13
> It's a theme from an anime called Getbackers from one of the badguys named Makubex
> 
> Oh well I still really like it



ROFLLLLLLLL

Orly? 

I was fooled pretty good then. :rofl


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 16, 2008)

it was a really depressing song for a theme you know?

that was the first thing i thought of when i finished listening to the whole thing; like, wow the game is depressing!


----------



## khorven (Feb 16, 2008)

holy penis cream O.O
i awnna play ff13 X3


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 16, 2008)

me too


----------



## Piekage (Feb 17, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> Ok it looks like It's not a theme from FF13
> It's a theme from an anime called Getbackers from one of the badguys named Makubex
> 
> Oh well I still really like it



Ditto. I thought it was odd, since it didn't sound like the music from the teaser.


----------



## Tenrow (Feb 17, 2008)

versus XIII to be the one i want to play the most atm. I honestly want to see whether or not if that this main character is emo. The character shouldn't be emo, but looks really emo. The new scans showed this guy actually conversing with friends and not emoing it up like other emo FF characters *cough* squall *cough* I'm really hoping that Nomura actually created the first post-FF7 main character that isn't emo or isn't a wuss beyond all reason.


----------



## Batman (Feb 17, 2008)

LMAO. Its not real?? Well so much for getting excited about that. >_<


----------



## Tenrow (Feb 17, 2008)

KillerFan said:


> it was a really depressing song for a theme you know?
> 
> that was the first thing i thought of when i finished listening to the whole thing; like, wow the game is depressing!



This theme can either go one of 2 ways, GAR or EMO. Hopefully it's GAR. I'm predicting that towards the end everyone in his group but him gets killed and in one final battle he manages to kill all the marauders and then just make graves and sit quietly.


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm exptecting alot from this game, I hope it's as good as ff12 (not ffx-2, that sucked)
I'm actually thinking of buying a ps3 just for these 2 games xD


----------



## gin_neko (Feb 17, 2008)

Tenrow said:


> versus XIII to be the one i want to play the most atm. I honestly want to see whether or not if that this main character is emo. The character shouldn't be emo, but looks really emo. The new scans showed this guy actually conversing with friends and not emoing it up like other emo FF characters *cough* squall *cough* I'm really hoping that Nomura actually created the first post-FF7 main character that isn't emo or isn't a wuss beyond all reason.



Its been stated by Tetsuya Nomura (Character Designer & Director of Versus) the main Protagonist is 'not the least bit a silent, depressed little boy' that everyone think he is based on the trailers. He also stated that 'He (protagonist) does not act like Cloud or Squall as many people have already assumed'.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 17, 2008)

well he seems to be happy and friendly in some scans


----------



## Batman (Feb 17, 2008)

StupidFatHobbit said:


> I'm exptecting alot from this game, I hope it's as good as ff12 (not ffx-2, that sucked)
> I'm actually thinking of buying a ps3 just for these 2 games xD



Same. Though I'm also looking forward to KH3 and tales of vesperia(sp) if it comes to the PS3.

Other than those it looks like it will be a giant paper weight.


----------



## saphyre_bloo (Feb 18, 2008)

lightning looks cool. i like her weapon


----------



## Cirus (Feb 18, 2008)

I hope that the fighting system that they are coming up with is worked out right.  Cause from what I have read, that if it is not done right then it will a mediocer fighting system at best.  I hope for the best but expect the worst.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 18, 2008)

Vegeta. said:


> I hope that the fighting system that they are coming up with is worked out right.  Cause from what I have read, that if it is not done right then it will a mediocer fighting system at best.  I hope for the best but expect the worst.



Im pretty sure we can trust Square. Even though I didn't like the FF12 system I had to admit it was well-done, and so I hope for the best and expect the best


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Feb 18, 2008)

Tenrow said:


> versus XIII to be the one i want to play the most atm. I honestly want to see whether or not if that this main character is emo. The character shouldn't be emo, but looks really emo. The new scans showed this guy actually conversing with friends and not emoing it up like other emo FF characters *cough* squall *cough* I'm really hoping that Nomura actually created the first post-FF7 main character that isn't emo or isn't a wuss beyond all reason.



Oh enough with the Squall and Cloud comparisons and calling them emo.  None of them were wussies; one was reclusive, the other mind fucked most of the time, the other emotional, and the last just looked too much like Michael Jackson.  Cloud definetely has the weakest personality out of all of the heroes listed there though, it doesn't make him 'emo' though, since it's perfectly justified WHY he'd turn out all fucked up (his idol betrayed him and burned down his hometown killing his mother and almost killing his girl, lost 5 years of his life in a tube to be experimented on as a 'specimen', watched as his best friend got gunned down while his mind was still fucked up from the mako poison... among other things).

The main character from Versus may look  Cloud-ish or Vincent-ish or Squall-ish, but from what Nomura said about not many people liking him when they hear him speak? He definetely won't have a deep voice like the three characters mentioned above...


----------



## Batman (Feb 18, 2008)

emo is such an over used word on the internet. I agree with butter head on this one.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 18, 2008)

Well neither Tidus or Vaan had a deep voice...


----------



## Batman (Feb 18, 2008)

X-T said:


> Well neither Tidus or Vaan had a deep voice...



Am I the only one that thought they sounded like the ninja turtles. Tidus especially sounded like donatello! XD


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Feb 18, 2008)

I really hated Tidus's voice at first but then I got used to it


----------



## Zoe (Feb 18, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> He definetely won't have a deep voice like the three characters mentioned above...



Why do people keep saying this?  The quote says nothing about the way his voice actually sounds, but rather they'll just be surprised when they hear him speak.

To me that refers to what's coming out of his mouth (as in, really assy comments).


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 19, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> I really hated Tidus's voice at first but then I got used to it



 me too. I got used to just like when you meet a really pretty person and they have a voice that totally doesn't match them. 

But Overall Tidus was alot cooler than Vaan.


----------



## Batman (Feb 19, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> me too. I got used to just like when you meet a really pretty person and they have a voice that totally doesn't match them.
> 
> But Overall Tidus was alot cooler than Vaan.



No doubt. I'm replaying 12 atm and I can't stand having him in my party at all.


----------



## HirokuAkasuna (Feb 19, 2008)

Batman said:


> No doubt. I'm replaying 12 atm and I can't stand having him in my party at all.



Same here, I chose Ashe, Balthier and Bach as my party, I abandoned Vaan.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 19, 2008)

can't wait to hear the track once it's released!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 19, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> me too. I got used to just like when you meet a really pretty person and they have a voice that totally doesn't match them.
> 
> But Overall Tidus was alot cooler than Vaan.



Oh hell naw, gay looking annoying voice terrible whistler better then Vaan? atleast had a good voice and probably whistle better. Tidus was by far the worst FF character on the PSline next to Zidane.


----------



## Akira (Feb 19, 2008)

Tidus>Vaan.
At least Tidus had some sort of ACTUAL importance to the storyline instead of just being a pale, semi-naked rentboy.
I fucking hated Square for making Vaan the "main protagonist" of FF12


----------



## Masurao (Feb 19, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Oh hell naw, gay looking annoying voice terrible whistler better then Vaan? atleast had a good voice and probably whistle better. Tidus was by far the worst FF character on the PSline next to Zidane.




I am probably in the minority when I say this..but I actually liked Zidane. I don't remeber the story well because it's been a while since I last played it..but he was a cool character IMO.

EDIT: But I do hate Tidus.....alot.


----------



## Somnus (Feb 19, 2008)

I liked tidus, his voice wasn't that bad. But with Vaan I agree , I hate that character so much , his voice, backstory , design and his importance , all of it sucks.


----------



## Bender (Feb 19, 2008)

Great audio for trailer now all we actually Need 

IS 

the ACTUAL 

trailer


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 19, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Tidus>Vaan.
> At least Tidus had some sort of ACTUAL importance to the storyline instead of just being a pale, semi-naked rentboy.
> I fucking hated Square for making Vaan the "main protagonist" of FF12



Except Ashe is really the main protagonist.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 19, 2008)

o_O; off track much guys?

nomura mentioned how people will need some time adjusting to the new male protagonist, but did he think about how long it took to get used to tidus and vaan? 
and yeah i agree that vaan wasn't the main protagonist in ff12.
 i guess someone didn't finish the game...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 20, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Oh hell naw, gay looking annoying voice terrible whistler better then Vaan? atleast had a good voice and probably whistle better. Tidus was by far the worst FF character on the PSline next to Zidane.



Come on dont compare Tidus to Zidane. 

I used Vaan in FF12, but I didnt think he was as bad as Zidane either. I wanted to be Rexs more than Vaan for some reason and they teased you in the beginning.


----------



## Tenrow (Feb 20, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Oh hell naw, gay looking annoying voice terrible whistler better then Vaan? atleast had a good voice and probably whistle better. Tidus was by far the worst FF character on the PSline next to Zidane.



Okay you can't really consider Tidus worse than Zidane. Actually you can't really consider Zidane a bad main protagonist period. Unlike regular limit breaks, at the very least when Zidane went into trance it lasted for more than 1 turn of giant shot. Even more you can't compare whiny little Tidus with his Oedipus complex (omg this is like the 4000th time ive stated this) and his says a lot but doesn't do shit anyway approach at things.

With Zidane, although really REALLY gay looking, you have a thief, who hits on girls. I'm pretty sure this is one of the very few PS-line FF main characters that we knew for a fact wasn't this emo angsty possibly gay character.


----------



## Batman (Feb 20, 2008)

Tenrow said:


> Okay you can't really consider Tidus worse than Zidane. Actually you can't really consider Zidane a bad main protagonist period. Unlike regular limit breaks, at the very least when Zidane went into trance it lasted for more than 1 turn of giant shot. Even more you can't compare whiny little Tidus with his Oedipus complex (omg this is like the 4000th time ive stated this) and his says a lot but doesn't do shit anyway approach at things.
> 
> With Zidane, although really REALLY gay looking, you have a thief, who hits on girls. I'm pretty sure this is one of the very few PS-line FF main characters that we knew for a fact wasn't this emo angsty possibly gay character.



I didn't mind Zidane as much either. I thought he came from a pretty quality game, not my favorite but still quality. But seriously Vaan is the worst. Zidane at least wasn't a whiny annoying moron with no personality. I don't want to play some loser for the ENTIRE game. Vaan has no development. Penelo's scoring jokes off him at the start of the game, and I'm pretty sure his position never improves.

I thought Zidane was cool, though. He did what he wanted. He had experience. He grew. Him being strong was believable. Whereas Vaan being strong seems more like luck, than anything else.

Lightning and the Prince (thank goodness) don't look like they're going to be so  .  .  . wimpy.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Feb 20, 2008)

Lol FF fans, amazing aren't they? They're never happy with anything. Name ONE instance where Tidus came off gay. Sure, I will admit he had some "little bitch" moments, but those were very few and far between. Tidus was a badass because he did what he wanted and didn't care about Yu Yevon's rules.

Vaan didn't have as much screentime as Ashe, but he was still the main character. Period. I think the problem is that during the second half of the game, because the director got sick, the quality started going down and thus Vaan the MAIN character seemed like he wasn't important.



> Actually you can't really consider Zidane a bad main protagonist period. Unlike regular limit breaks, at the very least when Zidane went into trance it lasted for more than 1 turn of giant shot. Even more you can't compare whiny little



... so you're saying because you don't like Zidane's limit break he isn't a main character? Funny that the game dissagrees with you. 



> Tidus with his Oedipus complex (omg this is like the 4000th time ive stated this) and his says a lot but doesn't do shit anyway approach at things.



What the hell are you talking about? Oedipus complex? :rofl 

Tidus was the first one to question Yevon. Tidus and Rikku were the only ones who actually tried to prevent Yuna from dying while the rest just went along with it. Tidus helped win the cup at Luca, and he helped lead the others into battle against Sin. He really grew as a character.


----------



## Akira (Feb 20, 2008)

Oedipus Complex is this psychological theoy that as boys we have a desire to sleep with our mothers and kill our fathers out of jealousy. This isn't a joke lol, search Sigmund Freud.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 20, 2008)

and if you knew some more psychology, you would know that freud is very very discredible.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 20, 2008)

Anyway this is going really offtopic, if you want to discuss more about FF protagonists please do a new thread about it..

edit: Loveless thanks for the mp3, damn i really want that song and that trailer, so many explosions, i wonder if that hooded character appears in this trailer....

edit2: i've been searching around and by descriptions this is indeed the trailer where the hooded figure and the girl appear, it seems the girl and Prince used to be friends and are now enemies of some sort...


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Feb 21, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Oedipus Complex is this psychological theoy that as boys we have a desire to sleep with our mothers and kill our fathers out of jealousy. This isn't a joke lol, search Sigmund Freud.



I was wtfing at the idea, not the meaning.

Yeah, because there's so much evidence to the former, amirite?  I love it when people make up such stupid reasons as an excuse to hate a character.


----------



## Maycara (Feb 21, 2008)

These game, and MGS4 are the only reason I really want to get a PS3....


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 22, 2008)

Well Im just glad that FF had an interesting cast. 

The new characters in Final Fantasy XIII look beautiful and badass. I have an idea that everyone will like all the characters in FFXIII, they just seem so awesome. 
Lightning
-looks like a girl version of Cloud and if she turns out to be the protoganist, I woudln't mind she is one hella of badass. 

*Spoiler*: _Lightning_ 









Unamed Guy- looks awesome as well, He seems pretyt legit even though we know barely nothing about him.


Cute Unamed Girl- She is as good looking as Lightning , thats all I know and all I can say so far. 

*Spoiler*: _Unamed Girl_ 









pics from Link removed. net


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 22, 2008)

so far the characters look fun to learn about. i just hope it isn't like ffxii where everyone looked cool (minus vaan of cours V_V) only to disappoint. character development really wasn't there, so i'm really hoping ffxiii step it up


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 22, 2008)

X-T said:


> edit: Loveless thanks for the mp3, damn i really want that song and that trailer, so many explosions, i wonder if that hooded character appears in this trailer....


No problem :3

Yeah, it seems that the new scans with the new characters came from the trailer on the Closed Mega Theater. So if the next trailer has new content, it'll most likely be that one.

What I can't wait for, however, is the next time S-E decides to release some more information about the games, since apparently they'll be revealing the Prince's name the next time they do. :3



Ramza Beoulve said:


> Unamed Guy- looks awesome as well, He seems pretyt legit even though we know barely nothing about him.


Yum. Mr.33cm.


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 22, 2008)

I hope that Japanese analyst comment/rumor about FFXIII being delayed to 2010 is just what it sounds like. Bullshit.


----------



## cloud23 (Feb 22, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> I hope that Japanese analyst comment/rumor about FFXIII being delayed to 2010 is just what it sounds like. Bullshit.



that is a lot of Bullshit indeed.


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 22, 2008)

^Indeed. 

Really at this point I just want a release date window. It doesn't have to be an exact date but an estimation. Though given how many times we were given dates for FFXII...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 22, 2008)

It will not come out this year, you think there going to release two big profile games in the game year? DQ9 comes out this year. FF13 will not come out till 2009 at best.


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 22, 2008)

FFXIII _could_ come out this year. Square is concerned about their fiscal year which starts April 1st and ends March 31st, not the calendar year. So releasing FFXIII between April 1st 2008 through March 31st 2009 is more likely than not.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 22, 2008)

i rather they come out later so that the ps3 price can drop again......


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 22, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> I hope that Japanese analyst comment/rumor about FFXIII being delayed to 2010 is just what it sounds like. Bullshit.


Eh. Unless it comes out of S-E itself then I probably won't believe anyone else.

Anyway, White Engine has been renamed to "Crystal Tools" now. It's also been modified to work with the Wii, 360 and PC, so it's not a PS3 "exclusive" engine anymore. >.>


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 22, 2008)

does that mean we'll be seeing more kiddy spin offs for the wii?


----------



## Batman (Feb 22, 2008)

KillerFan said:


> does that mean we'll be seeing more kiddy spin offs for the wii?



Crystaler Chronicles 2010.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 22, 2008)

Immaturity aside, going off by IGN's statement the reason why its going multiplatform ( the engine) is easier for them in terms of game development and because of this 



> Lastly, Murata noted that Crystal Tools will be used in conjunction with the development of a new MMO that Square Enix is working on. Whether this is an entirely new project or the previously mentioned MMO is uncertain.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 22, 2008)

perhaps more spinoffs of the crystallis series? an mmo of that could be pretty dandy


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh i like the name white engine more. Anyway my guess would be FF13 will be in America in 2010. Just my guess. I can see it coming out in 2009 for japan but 2010 for America. Just my guess.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 23, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> No problem :3
> 
> Yeah, it seems that the new scans with the new characters came from the trailer on the Closed Mega Theater. So if the next trailer has new content, it'll most likely be that one.
> 
> ...





and that one guy in Versus XIII looks awesome as well as the main character, everything so far LOOKS like eyecandy. :]


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 27, 2008)

The title of the Versus XIII track is great :3


----------



## Kamina (Feb 27, 2008)

Can't wait for this game.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 27, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> The title of the Versus XIII track is great :3



ooo sounds romantic.
somnus


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 27, 2008)

KillerFan said:


> ooo sounds romantic.
> somnus


I guess, but not really 

Somnus is the god of sleep, but it's a noun as well. Which is fitting, because the Prince loves to sleep in his throne. :3


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah i had to look up somnus after seeing it listed.
sounds romantic in the sense that it hints the story will be full of beautiful visuals as well as some deep-thinking


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh I hope the game has tons of Deep Thinking


----------



## Maycara (Feb 28, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Oh I hope the game has tons of Deep Thinking



I read that SO wrong...I thought you said....i'll just leave it to you imagation.


----------



## tantan (Feb 28, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


>




he hey.. i saw Vagrant Story being mentioned on that page.. anything exciting about that? sequel?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 29, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I read that SO wrong...I thought you said....i'll just leave it to you imagation.



.....


----------



## Athrum (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey, i kinda found a short instrumental version of Somnus, here it is...

Somnus


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 15, 2008)

wouldn't it just be grand if that song turned into a jpop song after a minute of the sad piano tune?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 15, 2008)

Anyone think this game is coming to 360? I really hope so.


----------



## Vasp (Mar 15, 2008)

Gon said:
			
		

> Anyone think this game is coming to 360? I really hope so.



PS3 Exclusive. Both of em


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 15, 2008)

Hmmm...you never know. Like with GTA4.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm so sad that this in gonna be on PS3.  That means I have to get a PS3.  Damnit.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 15, 2008)

but just think, they're bound to put so many delays for a western release that the ps3 will have another price drop


----------



## Kairi.nin (Mar 15, 2008)

KillerFan said:


> but just think, they're bound to put so many delays for a western release that the ps3 will have another price drop



That's what I'm hoping for.. >_> Not for the delays, but the price drop.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2008)

Gon said:


> Hmmm...you never know. Like with GTA4.



GTA 3, vice, and SA all on xbox...ff on xbox? haha.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks loveless, i was searching for the whole album today but this music made my day 

edit: mmm the music from the TGS07 trailer was longer and more violins  maybe this isn't the final version of the song


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 29, 2008)

well you know how all final fantasy games have those theme songs, and then there's the remix versions of the same song but with different tempo and instruments.. i'm sure that song in the trailer is out there but renamed something else.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 30, 2008)

Leak from last year's TGS featuring Skirtgirl and the Prince.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1X9BCjpi7As[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 2, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> *Spoiler*: __




dunno why but that girl reminds me of Yuna Alot!

and the pink haired from 13 looks very pretty with her pony tails.

And look! she has a ferret!


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 2, 2008)

"Nomura said he wanted a main character that looks like Cloud so here we are. She however will be a bit different though but in appearance she looks like a female Cloud."

It's official. I've lost all respects for this guy. Not only is his character design unoriginal, now he's admitting he wants similiarities in his character? And one that has no depth to it in the first place? 

Anyway, I'm still interested in the game. I'm amoured by the fact that you play a femal (need more games like ths honestly).


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 2, 2008)

Ukoku Sanzo said:


> "Nomura said he wanted a main character that looks like Cloud so here we are. She however will be a bit different though but in appearance she looks like a female Cloud."
> 
> It's official. I've lost all respects for this guy. Not only is his character design unoriginal, now he's admitting he wants similiarities in his character? And one that has no depth to it in the first place?
> 
> Anyway, I'm still interested in the game. I'm amoured by the fact that you play a femal (need more games like ths honestly).



Nero is basically a dente lookalike yet he's pretty different. Could be the same with the girl. Just looks similar and cloud did look pretty cool.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 2, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Nero is basically a dente lookalike yet he's pretty different. Could be the same with the girl. Just looks similar and cloud did look pretty cool.



I've never expressed admiration for Tatsuya Yoshikawa characters either. 

Cloud design is nothing new. In fact, it's pretty typical for Nomura.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 2, 2008)

Ukoku Sanzo said:


> "Nomura said he wanted a main character that looks like Cloud so here we are. She however will be a bit different though but in appearance she looks like a female Cloud."
> 
> It's official. I've lost all respects for this guy. Not only is his character design unoriginal, now he's admitting he wants similiarities in his character? And one that has no depth to it in the first place?
> 
> Anyway, I'm still interested in the game. I'm amoured by the fact that you play a femal (need more games like ths honestly).



People are going to love it simply because of the Cloud connection. That's just how some people are, and he is simply cashing in.

It is pretty sad to see the same thing over and over again, but whatever.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 2, 2008)

Ukoku Sanzo said:


> "Nomura said he wanted a main character that looks like Cloud so here we are. She however will be a bit different though but in appearance she looks like a female Cloud."
> 
> It's official. I've lost all respects for this guy. Not only is his character design unoriginal, now he's admitting he wants similiarities in his character? And one that has no depth to it in the first place?
> 
> Anyway, I'm still interested in the game. I'm amoured by the fact that you play a femal (need more games like ths honestly).



Join the boat with me


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 2, 2008)

Ukoku Sanzo said:


> I've never expressed admiration for Tatsuya Yoshikawa characters either.
> 
> Cloud design is nothing new. In fact, it's pretty typical for Nomura.



Ah, well i guess i don't mind art i like. I like the dude who does dragon ball z so i like all the dragon quest designs. Same for Nomura i guess and his designs.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Apr 5, 2008)

Ukoku Sanzo said:


> "Nomura said he wanted a main character that looks like Cloud so here we are. She however will be a bit different though but in appearance she looks like a female Cloud."
> 
> It's official. I've lost all respects for this guy. Not only is his character design unoriginal, now he's admitting he wants similiarities in his character? And one that has no depth to it in the first place?
> 
> Anyway, I'm still interested in the game. I'm amoured by the fact that you play a femal (need more games like ths honestly).



You think the character of Cloud has no depth? Psh, whatever.


----------



## Segan (Apr 5, 2008)

Lightning is still awesome


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 6, 2008)

having to rely on the looks of a past character in order to boost the popularity of the new one its Very pathetic.

The name of the 13 versus prince is Nero?


----------



## Segan (Apr 6, 2008)

Ah, I think, the prince's name is supposed to be a weather one...


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Apr 6, 2008)

Suigetsu said:


> having to rely on the looks of a past character in order to boost the popularity of the new one its Very pathetic.
> 
> The name of the 13 versus prince is Nero?



stfu. You know what's pathetic? Your spelling.

You don't know enough to say that they're trying to "boost the popularity" of Lightning by making her similar to Cloud. 

The Prince's name has NOT been confirmed yet. Stop believing rumors.


----------



## Even (Apr 6, 2008)

I got to see both the FFXIII and the FFversusXIII trailers at the Square Enix Character Showcase shop in Tokyo They were AWESOME Got me even more hyped up for the games


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 6, 2008)

did you understand any of the japanese even?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 6, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> You don't know enough to say that they're trying to "boost the popularity" of Lightning by making her similar to Cloud.



I would agree. It's not to boost the popularity.

But I think it seals the deal on how shitty Nomura is as a general artist. He is pretty much the epitome of has-been, and what is he? S-E's biggest guy they have no?

Now THAT is truly pathetic. Mr. Beltnzippers being so crucial to them I mean. Not even talking about the fact Female Cloud [I am going to keep referring to her as this, simply because she in appearance looks like a girly Cloud] has like, 30 belts on her, it's his designs in parallel with previous ones that show he is losing overall creativity. To give you another example, Neku in that The World Ends With You looks a LOT like Sora. I remember people seeing the first screenshots of that and instantly thought it was a KH spin-off game, due to how much of a ripoff Neku looked like.

It's like that artist for Dragonball Z and like, how characters in Dragon Quest literally look like they were taken FROM DBZ. I swear, Angelo or whatever his name was in DQVIII = fancily attired Trunks.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Apr 7, 2008)

I would have to also agree with that. I hate to say it, as I love the guy's style, and I know he can do better, he just chooses not to. I quite liked his old FF7 art and the art he does for the Compilation is pretty cool. He just needs to work on his originality. 

Sadly enough, the fact that his characters in TWEWY looking EXACTLY like they came out of KH2 is one of the main reasons for me not buying it. Not a very good reason, I guess, but it's a huge turn-off for me.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Apr 8, 2008)

I dislike how everyone always expects so much from one person. An artist doesn't have to be great at drawing many characters. They specialize! Most artists and designers can be proficient at many types of illustration, but they usually excell in one area more than others.  I think Nomura has done a good job, and just because a character looks simliar because its done from the same art style doesn't mean that he's a bad artist. It actually is a very desired skill to be great at everything. The idea is called a "Renaissance(sp?) man." Im not trying to start an issue, but please ask yourself are you good at everything?  I dont mind if characters look alike, because thats what personalities are for. We have no idea if Lightning is similar to Cloud, maybe she is? Does it really matter? Cloud, Squall etc. are FF hereos who were the silent but strong type, and maybe Lightning is like that as well.


----------



## Lusankya (Apr 9, 2008)

Tetsuya Nomura? Heck, i've yet to be disappointed by this dude and judging from the trailers i won't be. On a side note, FF13 will be the only reason i'm getiing a PS3. FFFanForLife.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah, why don't we kinda stick to the topic, if you want to discuss that make a "Bash Nomura thread" gets annoying to see this thread highlighted and there's no new here...


----------



## cygnus (Apr 10, 2008)

IIRC he was asked to create a character that was similar to Cloud. Its the higher ups dammit!


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 29, 2008)

famitsu just named FFXIII their most wanted

   1. Final Fantasy XIII (PS3, Square Enix)
   2. Dragon Quest IX (NDS, Square Enix)
   3. Biohazard 5 (PS3, Capcom)
   4. Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots (PS3, Konami)
   5. Dragon Quest VI (NDS, Square Enix)
   6. Monster Hunter 3 (Wii, Capcom)
   7. Persona 4 (PS2, Atlus)
   8. Dragon Quest V (NDS, Square Enix)
   9. Final Fantasy Versus XIII (PS3, Square Enix)
  10. Animal Forest [Animal Crossing] (Wii, Nintendo)
  11. The Last Remnant (PS3, Square Enix)
  12. Shirokshi Monogatari [White Knight Story] (PS3, Square Enix)
  13. Tales of Vesperia (X 360, Bandai Namco)
  14. Fire Emblem DS (NDS, Nintendo)
  15. Senjou no Valkyria: Gallian Chronicles (PS3, Sega)


----------



## Agitation (Apr 29, 2008)

Square Enix seem loved in that list. hmmm.


----------



## Prendergast (May 29, 2008)

i think there's a desperate need for more FFXIII news.


----------



## Austeria (Jun 18, 2008)

Development of Versus is temporarily on hold. 

Sources:
The original pages in Famitsu: 
*Firefox 3*


It seems like _the entire_ Versus team is currently working on FFXIII as well. That's some serious move. Seems like SE is really determined to finish FFXIII as soon as possible. That, or there has been some major problems.

Though, the bright side is that we'll hopefully see the FFXIII team working on Versus as well, as soon as FFXIII's development is completed. Here's to hoping for a quick release of FFXIII.


----------



## Vasp (Jun 18, 2008)

You know, I'm okay with this move. If they can crank out FFXIII faster, and then have more people work on Versus after that, both may come out faster then previously thought. Which would result in more money for SE and less "NO CREATIVITY" rule that was recently imposed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2008)

They'll cancel FFXIII Versus altogether since it's too creative.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 18, 2008)

Maybe we will actually see FFXIII this century, given super-black-belts-n-zippers-game is on hold now.

But given Versus' laughably slow development cycle to begin with, I am not shocked at all with this move.


----------



## Even (Jun 18, 2008)

I think this is a pretty smart move by S-E actually, first make everyone work on FFXIII to make it as good as possible, as fast as possible, so the public may enjoy it faster. Then, when FFXIII is done (and released), continue on Versus, and make it ready for launch some time after FFXIII. This way, the public can play FFXIII first, then Versus later, instead of having a hard time deciding which one to buy first.

Apparently, Versus' story is almost complete, and they're having the visual designers continuing their work, making concept art and designs, so it's not on a complete hold, which would mean they won't need too much time finishing it after FFXIII is done.


----------



## Austeria (Jun 19, 2008)

Hmm... now S-E is saying that Versus is NOT on hold. 




Apparently the report was "false"...



> "Reports that development for Final Fantasy Versus XIII is on hold are false," countered Square Enix. "The truth of the situation is that when free, some staff from the Versus team have been helping with the XIII team on development of Final Fantasy XIII. Development for both titles is continuing as originally scheduled."



Well, one thing is for sure... It's still long ways off before we can get even the playable demos. Though there is a bit of hope:

To hear the audio - PART 2 - click here



> Speaking to Videogaming247, a Square Enix rep has apparently confirmed that Final Fantasy XIII will make an appearance at this years E3 event in July. The rep has also hinted that at some point during this year, Square may reveal a release date.
> 
> “There’s going to be more things happening for XIII at E3,” said a rep. “That’s all I can say at the moment. And throughout the year there’s more things planned as well, which should shed more light on the release timings.”



I'm not sure what to make of this news, as the coming DK Σ3713 in August would most likely just show a minute-long trailer in the closed mega-theatre, seeing how it's a private event. Surprise, surprise, S-E.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2008)

Meh, wake me up in 7 years when it's done.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 19, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Meh, wake me up in 7 years when it's done.



You'd be better off investing your time and money into a cryogenic time-capsule.


----------



## Even (Jun 20, 2008)

I really hope they'll show it at this years TGS... I think I might go there this year


----------



## Deimos (Jun 20, 2008)

Austeria said:


> Hmm... now S-E is saying that Versus is NOT on hold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's good news.


----------



## Rule (Jun 20, 2008)

Fianl fantasy was always lame.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 7, 2008)

a little bit of new to revive this old thread

"On June 19th, a Square-Enix Representative confirmed that Final Fantasy XIII would be appearing at E3 2008. The representative also suggested that a release date may be announced during 2008"

Apart from seeming more of Gears of War 2 i wasn't really looking forward to this years E3, but now i have something juicy to wait for


----------



## Athrum (Jul 14, 2008)

And so it seems the game is coming out for XBoX360. Im actually happy about this even though i own a PS3, this way more people can enjoy the game without dishing out $500


----------



## Segan (Jul 14, 2008)

Blah...I hope they aren't going to cut content just to make the 360 edition viable.


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Jul 14, 2008)

Segan said:


> Blah...I hope they aren't going to cut content just to make the 360 edition viable.



That is what i'm a bit worried about.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jul 14, 2008)

Segan said:


> Blah...I hope they aren't going to cut content just to make the 360 edition viable.



Multiple discs solves this easly. I just hope that SE is going to use that solution...


----------



## Segan (Jul 14, 2008)

Trafalgar Law said:


> Multiple discs solves this easly. I just hope that SE is going to use that solution...


That's obvious, but I fear, that SE might want to keep the number of DVDs in check just for the sake of 360. And if this is going to be the exact same content for all platforms, they might cut off content for PS3.

Which would piss me off.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 14, 2008)

Well instlations have been confirmed for 360 now




> "Play from hard drive. Copy your games from the game disc and play directly from the hard drive.  Not only will the drive not spin, but load times are quicker, as well. Of course, you will still need the disc in the tray to prove you own the game."



FF13 will most likely use this.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 14, 2008)

^Ooooh, I like that. Now I can have my 360 standing up without being worried someone will knock it over and get scratches on the disc.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 14, 2008)

I want to see the trailer, i heard it has a lot of new things and a bit of gameplay.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jul 14, 2008)

Here´s a link to a live blog on the SE conference, right now discussing FFXIII, according to it they will first develop it to the PS3 in jap and then to the 360, not cutting any material. It´s still undicided on how many discs.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 14, 2008)

Versus is still a PS3 exclusive, until MIcrosoft dishes a bag of money to Square (which will probably happen) xD


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jul 14, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Versus is still a PS3 exclusive, until MIcrosoft dishes a bag of money to Square (which will probably happen) xD



I want that to happen! I want both XIII and vXIII to my 360!


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 14, 2008)

amazing news! i can't believe the franchise is going to be shared


----------



## Athrum (Jul 14, 2008)

Well even though i own a PS3 i also want that. If the games are connected it's kind of silly to not have Versus on 360


----------



## Batman (Jul 14, 2008)

Why would anyone believe them when they say that Versus won't be coming to the 360?


----------



## geG (Jul 14, 2008)

Athrum said:


> I want to see the trailer, i heard it has a lot of new things and a bit of gameplay.



You wouldn't be able to see much anyway. Microsoft made them pull the cameras back so the screen with the trailer is tiny


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Ya Versus is pretty much set to come on the 360 D:


----------



## MajesticBeast (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow se are real backstabbers fuck them.


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 14, 2008)

God I hate Square-Enix at times. Though I hate E3 even more, or so I should say, what it has become. Worse than last year.

Thanks, but no thanks...I'll be waiting to catch some _real_ information on the game at TGS. D:


----------



## Athrum (Jul 14, 2008)

I agree with you. It as turned into a "who gets a franchise or devolper" race. It's not about showing games that are fun to play and are affordable or reachable by anyone anymore.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

E3 pretty much dead imo >_>


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 14, 2008)

Honestly you have to look at it this way.


Why limit your game to just a certain crowed? WHY NOT make that game to as many people as possible? I'm sure as a developer they want as many people as possible to play the game they been developing for years.

Do not hate square on this move but we should embrace the fact that more people will play FF 13. Though I'm not that excited about it, I can see a positive out of this announcement.


----------



## Batman (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm curious if the development of this game for the 360 will push back its release date; seeing as they're talking simultaneous release for both platforms.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 14, 2008)

^ In the Q and A they said this is making it faster 0_0


----------



## Savior (Jul 14, 2008)

Still getting it , but seriously Screw you Square and Screw you sony.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 14, 2008)

The trailer is at gametrailers.com


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 14, 2008)

Savior said:


> Still getting it , but seriously Screw you Square and Screw you sony.


If you were getting it no matter what, then this doesn't affect you at all.  It just gives Square more money.  Don't you want them to profit more from making the games you love? ;3


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Ya apparently new teams were added, since they have that new money from MS. I don't expect too much delays(more than usual anyways)


----------



## Batman (Jul 14, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ In the Q and A they said this is making it faster 0_0



Eh??  Well I suppose that makes sense in an odd roundabout way.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 14, 2008)

MajesticBeast said:


> Wow se are real backstabbers fuck them.



It's just a game. They need to make money, so what wrong with going multi-platform.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 14, 2008)

PS3 still has Versus, but yeah this is huge.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

~L~ said:


> PS3 still has Versus, but yeah this is huge.



Not for long, not for long


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 14, 2008)

FF13 on 360 - LOL I found it really funny. I'ma get it on 360.


----------



## geG (Jul 14, 2008)

According to their press conference they have no intention of porting Versus to the 360.

Still, after this... anything's possible.


----------



## Krory (Jul 14, 2008)

Athrum said:


> I agree with you. It as turned into a "who gets a franchise or devolper" race. It's not about showing games that are fun to play and are affordable* or reachable by anyone anymore.*



So making FFXIII multi-platform does _not_ make it more reachable by people?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh yeah...



TBH, I could care less which way it goes.  They re-released Einhander on PSN.  And for that, they can do anything they want.  Get your moneys S-E, get your moneys.

BTW, this reminds me of when FF7 was announced for the PS1 and Ninty fanboys RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGED.  LOL.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

I'll toast to that DS


----------



## ChaochroX (Jul 14, 2008)

lol as a PS3 owner I don't even care anymore. Soon all three systems will have motion control and technology is getting closer and closer. Soon we'll have three identical systems and people will still argue over which one is better. At this point all I can do is sit back and enjoy the lulz that is the gaming industry.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 14, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Oh yeah...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember that, thank god the internet back then was young. But damn did hate mail flow in to every mag possible 0_0


----------



## Athrum (Jul 14, 2008)

Krory said:


> So making FFXIII multi-platform does _not_ make it more reachable by people?



I didn't say that. I hate the race for exclusives and all that crap, they should just focus on making fun games for all the platforms.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 14, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> It's just a game. They need to make money, so what wrong with going multi-platform.



If I've learned anything from this console generation...its that games that were once Exclusive...that later became multiplatform...generally suck. Its because of the reason that the companies want to make more money...that they forgot about making a decent game.

Lets just hope the lead dev console remains the PS3...because im sick of all these 360 -> PS3 ports...

God I hate that worthless nub console (360...)


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 14, 2008)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> If I've learned anything from this console generation...its that games that were once Exclusive...that later became multiplatform...generally suck. Its because of the reason that the companies want to make more money...that they forgot about making a decent game.
> 
> Lets just hope the lead dev console remains the PS3...because im sick of all these 360 -> PS3 ports...
> 
> God I hate that worthless nub console (360...)



worthless nub console that has 10X better games


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 14, 2008)

LMFAO


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 14, 2008)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> God I hate that worthless nub console (360...)



Hey...

Let's not start shit here, and that means everyone.


----------



## Biolink (Jul 14, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> LMFAO



I can't tell by his tone or not. I would hope that he is joking, but I highly doubt it.

Classic post 

I'm gonna be checking 4chan all day. God knows what will pop up.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 14, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> LMFAO



I feel bad for that guy...his whole life crushed by Square Enix.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 14, 2008)

That is the greatest YTMND since the N64 kid.


----------



## 64palms (Jul 14, 2008)

That guy is an amazing voice actor.


----------



## ChaochroX (Jul 14, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> LMFAO



I don't think there has ever been a better example of the word "pathetic." I mean come on... Because of the voice actor I can't tell if it's a serious post or not I mean the thing about FF7 seemed a bit over the top but it's believable enough.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 15, 2008)

hey at least u PS3 owners will have versus exclusive.


----------



## einuberninja (Jul 15, 2008)

MS81 said:


> hey at least u PS3 owners will have versus exclusive.



So true- and I've always liked that trailer more anyways.


----------



## Halo (Jul 15, 2008)

lol Well this just possibly solidified my Xbox purchase. First Star Ocean and now FF.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 15, 2008)

Excellent news indeed.  



Ssj3_Goku said:


> LMFAO



Fucking hilarious!


----------



## Jotun (Jul 15, 2008)

Some people are so naive D:


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jul 15, 2008)

Well FFX and XII were both weak games and FFX-2 is the worst one in the entire series, so maybe going multi platform will fix things.....

Honestly the thing I care most about is that they get someone who can actually write to do the stories again, the storyline in 12 was downright retarded.

If MS is paying them shitloads more cash to make a better game then that is fine with me, if they are just taking the cash to pump the game out faster or dumbing the PS3 version down to match the 360 one then that is not cool.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 15, 2008)

as I'm PS3 owner as well, I didn't buy a PS3 or 360 for exclusives I brought them for gaming!!!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jul 15, 2008)

wait what?? FFX was weak?


----------



## Grandia (Jul 15, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Not for long, not for long



Nomura is a Sony supporter through and through but its SE who makes the final decisions i guess


----------



## Lucius (Jul 15, 2008)

outch thats quite a punch in the stomach. that was realy a good move by microsoft. i ask myself how much square enix got for that.

i was always sure to get a ps 3 when ff13 is released. but now a lot speaks for the 360 too. they have a lot of interesting franchies too. damn it microsoft all my plans were made. now you have to throw them all over again !


----------



## Kazama (Jul 15, 2008)

Sony aint as screwed as some people are making it out.

The facts are this;

1. The Xbox 360 version will require multiple discs.

2. The Xbox 360 version is not even in development yet.

3. The Xbox 360 version will not be released in Japan, it is still exclusive to PS3 there.

If you actually look behind the title "Final Fantasy on not PS3 exclusive any mroeazz!!" you will see it's not such a big blow as people think, once the Japanese PS3 version is finished they are then going to develop the 360 version, so really it's almost like a timed exclusive that Sony didn't have any part in creating. But Microsoft aren't even getting the game in the country that contributes for around 80% of Final Fantasy's sales. Do you honestly think that because it's on the 360 all the gamers Woridwide will suddenly drop their PS3's and purchase it for the 360 only?. As typical of a FInal Fantasy game you can guarantee loads of FMV's and the like that's going to eat up disc space so you can be sure the 360 version is going to have a number of unknown discs's to cover it.

As far as I am aware the PS3 version will be finished first meaning that it being multiplatform will not affect the game in anyway, but of course the games won't be exactly similar either. This could of been worse for Sony but underneath all the hype they haven't really come off that bad. They get to take further charge in Japan and the game is released on PS3 first.

Personally I will admit I don't like this announcement very much but everybody in the gaming world does stand to benefit fromt this as they get to play one of the best franchises ever made. You have to look at this from Square's point of view, with the rising prices of development costs the fact is 360 has made more headway in terms of console sales in NA and Europe it makes too much financial sense for them not to have at least thought about the possibility of releasing it on the 360, as we know the 360 is basically covering no ground in Japan and this is why they aren't making a 360 version there because that makes no financial sense.

Both consumer and Square are benefitting from this, so long as Square stick to their guns and make the best game possible on both platforms.


----------



## einuberninja (Jul 15, 2008)

Yet another awe inspiring reaction. We need to compile these somewhere.

Link removed


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 15, 2008)

einuberninja said:


> Yet another awe inspiring reaction. We need to compile these somewhere.
> 
> Link removed



HAHAH IT'S THE BRAWL GUY.


----------



## bubble_lord (Jul 15, 2008)

Glad theres not many idiots crying over nothing here. Some forums are painfully hilarious to read at the moment. I myself am looking forward to this, I wasn't expecting it but it's nice I can play it now. Exclusives are becoming extinct which is an incredibly good thing.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 15, 2008)

Neogaf = Crying itself to death.


----------



## Keywielder (Jul 15, 2008)

Damm I hate sony but I m still gonna buy a Playstation 3 just for this!

Just can't wait, not for the playstation hell no 

    FF13 X3


hehe


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jul 15, 2008)

einuberninja said:


> Yet another awe inspiring reaction. We need to compile these somewhere.
> 
> Lucas wants money



oh god no 

Although I wanted it to be exclusive for the PS3 too. 
But oh well it doesn't really matter.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2008)

Kazama said:


> Sony aint as screwed as some people are making it out.
> 
> The facts are this;
> 
> ...



80% of FF sales are in japan? last i checked FF10 and FF12 did almost as well, very close, in America to japan in sales. 

Also gotta remember that Lost Odyssey is either very close or by now has achieved a million copies sold, mostly due to America, that's pretty huge. So expect FF to do very well on 360. 

In the end i expect it to sell more in total on PS3 but going on the 360 is a huge factor.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

> Do you honestly think that because it's on the 360 all the gamers Woridwide will suddenly drop their PS3's and purchase it for the 360 only?


You fail at competitive business strategy.

You honestly think that M$ is ran by a bunch of retards whose goal with this was to get ps3 owners to switch mains?

This move was made very specifically to keep sony's hands out of M$'s install. As a secondary, any fenced new buyers have more tilt, but that's not their main concern.  They have enough tilt and momentum already at this point to be confident of a big enough percentage off the fence. They don't need japan immediately/this gen. They'll get it in the long term if they take the west and buy out the japanese third party [like they're doing]. How the fuck do you think sony got such a stranglehold on it in the first place? Don't expect loyalty from them over several generations if you're not nintendo [they're loyal to that internal development].

Sony has to get inside M$'s dominating western install amongst the "core" base with unit-moving exclusives to make it back up the hill, and M$ is standing at the top pouring oil and throwing boulders. This move was that simple.

Sony's largest install right now is european/other, and they're not ahead there either. Japan's total 'new gen' console install right now is around nine million - america's is just under 30m. European/other is around 23m. So yeah, obviously M$ isn't moving units in japan [640k to sony's 2.25m and nintendo's 6.4m], and ff going multi isn't going to change that. It's not important though; it's a tiny market, that you pick up by buying out their third party companies the previous generation. As a non-nintendo company, you win your share of japan the next generation by keeping your competition down the hill in the west while snatching up third party. It's always been like that. It's a default-oriented market.

FF isn't exclusively a japanese mover. Sony needed it to get inside M$'s install in the west. Look at ff10. Single region, japan bought 300k more than America. On the other hand, Japan took 3m hits total on the game, and the west took 5m. 

Now look at console numbers. Exclusively american, you've got the box at 11.84m and ps3 at 5.21m. You also have around 30m american consoles moved as compared to about 76m last gen [of which sony accounted for nearly 2/3]. Let's say it's half, and let's say that the total trend stays exactly stable, with no numbers in for the new demographics and extended bases [obviously generalizations for the sake of simplifying the argument's technicalities]. At the end of this gen, you'd have the box at 22.7m and the ps3 at 10.4m. This says, in the most simplistic way possible, that sony needs to get inside of M$'s current and projected install in a big way. 

Now, with that information and the knowledge that the western base is not only much bigger for consoles, but is also in total a bigger ff sales number [ie: ff moves consoles in the west], how do you say losing it as a western exclusive wasn't a huge blow? Now the game is pushing off the fence in either direction, and M$ has the tilt and enough of an already existing install [people who have a box but would have also bought a ps3 for ff, but now no longer need to] for that to be a stomp in the face. 

The units that would have moved for sony as an exclusive is cut to 1/6 in projection, assuming equal buyers from M$'s install and the fence. M$ gets the install to stay at home, and claims nearly 70% of the western fence on that game's unit push. You could even say 50% of the fence to allow for anomalies [like people who will reverse a decision based on the precedent, ie: kids used to playing ff on sony] and it's still a huge unit projection cut. They end up with 1/4 of the ff unit push projection in the west, even if you're that optimistic.

Like I said, it's not a blow by way of M$ claiming new push off of it. It's a blow by way of them stomping on sony while they're ahead.


----------



## Even (Jul 15, 2008)

einuberninja said:


> Yet another awe inspiring reaction. We need to compile these somewhere.
> 
> Lucas wants money


oh God... that was beyond laughable.
Good for the people who have the 360 I say Just better that they'll reach out to a bigger market. Now more people can play the game, regardless if they've bought a PS3 or a 360.

(is still getting a PS3 though I just don't like M$ )


----------



## Akira (Jul 15, 2008)

einuberninja said:


> Yet another awe inspiring reaction. We need to compile these somewhere.
> 
> Lucas wants money



Guys, honestly now. Is the guy in the video being serious?


----------



## Sin (Jul 15, 2008)

einuberninja said:


> Yet another awe inspiring reaction. We need to compile these somewhere.
> 
> Lucas wants money


I don't know how much you know about Japanese Culture, because I'm an expert.

Fucking LOL'd.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 15, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Guys, honestly now. Is the guy in the video being serious?



While I'm sure many will LMAO @ that video, I'd hope they also would know this guy is just acting.


----------



## Grandia (Jul 15, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Neogaf = Crying itself to death.



page 69 and onwards in the MS conference thread was epic, meltdowns galore


----------



## Emery (Jul 15, 2008)

It's not like this is the first time Microsoft has gotten their hands on a Final Fantasy game.  VII and VIII were both released for the PC, and Final Fantasy XI came out for the 360.  *shrug*

I'm still going to buy it for the PS3, along with Versus.  Maybe Xbox 360 fanboys can finally put down their beloved FPS games and play a GOOD game... you know, one with a story, and other objectives besides "point and shoot." Kinda sucks for them, though.  They won't have the same experience as people with PS3 will. They'll have multiple discs (hey, at least it has nostalgia value,) no Blu-Ray quality, etc.  Whe it comes down to it, though, the game will be the same, so it's not that big of a deal, I suppose.


----------



## banovotn (Jul 15, 2008)

FFXIII for the XBox 360...

Praise be to Yevon! *sacrifices chocobo*

Thank you Wada-san, for eliminating my need to buy a PS3. That's $500-600 in my pocket to buy all the rest of the Square RPGs coming out soon. 

As you can see, I'm kind of a Square fanboy.


----------



## Felix (Jul 15, 2008)

Emery said:


> It's not like this is the first time Microsoft has gotten their hands on a Final Fantasy game.  VII and VIII were both released for the PC, and Final Fantasy XI came out for the 360.  *shrug*
> 
> I'm still going to buy it for the PS3, along with Versus.  Maybe Xbox 360 fanboys can finally put down their beloved FPS games and play a GOOD game... you know, one with a story, and other objectives besides "point and shoot." Kinda sucks for them, though.  They won't have the same experience as people with PS3 will. They'll have multiple discs (hey, at least it has nostalgia value,) no Blu-Ray quality, etc.  Whe it comes down to it, though, the game will be the same, so it's not that big of a deal, I suppose.



Can you tell me what Blu-Ray quality is? Does it give me 4D or something? Or give me a nespresso when I ask for one? Because last time I checked, every game that goes Multi plat looks better on Xbox 360 even though it uses a "lower and petty format called DVD". Yes it gets multi-disk'd but I can't see where the problem is?


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 15, 2008)

I replied to some idiot xbox fanboy on the youtube comment section who said that every MGS game release was ported on the xbox. It's so ridiculous what people come up with.


----------



## einuberninja (Jul 15, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> While I'm sure many will LMAO @ that video, I'd hope they also would know this guy is just acting.



The comedic genius is the beauty of the whole thing.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 15, 2008)

Felix said:


> Can you tell me what Blu-Ray quality is? Does it give me 4D or something? Or give me a nespresso when I ask for one? Because last time I checked, every game that goes Multi plat looks better on Xbox 360 even though it uses a "lower and petty format called DVD". Yes it gets multi-disk'd but I can't see where the problem is?


First of all it's just silly to assume a blu-ray player would give you a "nespresso". Secondly, it's such bullocks that you would say that HD-DVD's are superior to blu-rays. Microsoft is constantly fucking over their customers with the expensive add-on DVD drives that are constantly rendered useless, then having to buy newer, bigger ones.


----------



## Genesis (Jul 15, 2008)

You know why I was disappointed FF13 came to 360?

I need to buy PS3 for MGS4. But that ain't been shown to be released on 360. Now, had they made that, this and Versus 13 on 360, I wouldn't have had to buy a PS3 at all and saved money.

Those were the main games I wanted, along with lesser ones like Tekken, GT5 etc. But those were the main exclusives which made me want to buy a PS3. Now, they've ripped FF13 away so I'm left with MGS4 only really. And it feels like my purchase of the PS3 will only be for 1 game really.

Damn you Microsoft for this act! And damn you Hideous for being so loyal? Give in, send MGS4 to the 360! SAVE ME THE MONEY!!!


----------



## Segan (Jul 15, 2008)

Just wait for God of War 3. It will be totally worth the PS3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, I'm buying an 360. 

Save me the money, indeed.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 15, 2008)

Genesis said:


> You know why I was disappointed FF13 came to 360?
> 
> I need to buy PS3 for MGS4. But that ain't been shown to be released on 360. Now, had they made that, this and Versus 13 on 360, I wouldn't have had to buy a PS3 at all and saved money.
> 
> ...


Versus isn't going to be on the 360, only the main FF XIII.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

> Versus isn't going to be on the 360, only the main FF XIII.


And if you trust square's word on that, you're retarded.

That was only said because versus is somewhere in the backburner of things and they haven't done shit official with it yet, so they haven't "officially" reneged on its exclusivity. Of course they said that.

And maybe it does stay home, but I sure as hell wouldn't make any assumptions based on an offhanded q&a conference remark and 'trust'.


----------



## Hodor (Jul 15, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Now look at console numbers. Exclusively american, you've got the box at 11.84m and ps3 at 5.21m. *You also have around 30m american consoles moved as compared to about 76m last gen *[of which sony accounted for nearly 2/3]. Let's say it's half, and let's say that the total trend stays exactly stable, with no numbers in for the new demographics and extended bases [obviously generalizations for the sake of simplifying the argument's technicalities]. At the end of this gen, you'd have the box at 22.7m and the ps3 at 10.4m. This says, in the most simplistic way possible, that sony needs to get inside of M$'s current and projected install in a big way.



I'd just like to point out that uh.. last gen sold much more than 76 million.  I dont know total numbers, but as of december 07, ps2 sold 127 million units alone.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

American. I said, very blatantly in the sentence immediately prior to that "Exclusively american"...

The entire point was about the western market >_<

Ps2 sat on just over 48m US consoles moved, if I recall. Close to the same number in europe/other, and around 22m in japan.


----------



## Hodor (Jul 15, 2008)

heh, I just came back to remove my post because I realized he probably said in america but you beat me to it before I could <.< oh well


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 15, 2008)

No worries. I said quite a bit, after all; skimming couldn't be helped, I'm sure.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 15, 2008)

Emery said:


> It's not like this is the first time Microsoft has gotten their hands on a Final Fantasy game.  VII and VIII were both released for the PC, and Final Fantasy XI came out for the 360.  *shrug*
> 
> I'm still going to buy it for the PS3, along with Versus.  Maybe Xbox 360 fanboys can finally put down their beloved FPS games and play a GOOD game... you know, one with a story, and other objectives besides "point and shoot." Kinda sucks for them, though.  They won't have the same experience as people with PS3 will. They'll have multiple discs (hey, at least it has nostalgia value,) no Blu-Ray quality, etc.  Whe it comes down to it, though, the game will be the same, so it's not that big of a deal, I suppose.



Garbage post, you assume too much. Instead of being a dick, you should be indifferent. Now everyone who got a 360 and not a PS3 can enjoy FFXIII. 

I swear, I read some posts and people take this shit way too seriously just because they own the system.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 15, 2008)

^360 is getting the option to install data from the discs now too. So multiple discs will not be a problem at all.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2008)

Jotun said:


> ^360 is getting the option to install data from the discs now too. So multiple discs will not be a problem at all.



I rather not. Shit my 60 gig feeling up quick on PS3, i only got a 20 on my 360


----------



## 64palms (Jul 15, 2008)

einuberninja said:


> Yet another awe inspiring reaction. We need to compile these somewhere.
> 
> song-ul


I was just about to post that, same guy from YTMD?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 15, 2008)

They've lost some sales by it going to the 360 but granted I'm much more excited that Versus is still exclusive. Since we found out about these games I've been trying to keep down my Versus-might-be-better-than-XIII love but I just get a great feeling that'll end up being true. Either way I'm glad everyone can play the game now but much more excited about Versus. Exclusive titles always end up wooing me more than multiplatform titles. 

It's just a game. Not that serious. Even non-FF fans will get it since they see it as a "blow to Sony". Anyway on the with the thread.


----------



## Batman (Jul 15, 2008)

FYI: installs versus disc swapping is the dumbest argument ever.


It's never been a big deal to install games for the pc in the past. Just as it's never been a big deal to swap discs for huge 40+ hour rpgs. Why is it all of a sudden a big deal now? (answer: it's not)


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 15, 2008)

I find all the "Oh now I don't have to buy a PS3" lines pretty funny. /sarcasm

Cheap-asses.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> I find all the "Oh now I don't have to buy a PS3" lines pretty funny. /sarcasm
> 
> Cheap-asses.



Lets not continue this please. I mean people can also say "people who buy one console for FF " are also pretty funny.



is the same music guy from 12 doing 13?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 15, 2008)

As anyone noticed that this is the first multi platform Final Fantasy ever? not counting the pc versions of VII and VIII, FFXI various versions and later re-releases of old games, even spin-offs have always been exclusive, and even the re-releases were never released in different consoles at the same time, XIII is the first FF to be announced as a multi platform even before being released, its a brand new world...


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 15, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Lets not continue this please. I mean people can also say "people who buy one console for FF " are also pretty funny.



Can't take a joke much? 

Where'd your humor go man?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 15, 2008)

Genesis said:


> You know why I was disappointed FF13 came to 360?
> 
> I need to buy PS3 for MGS4. But that ain't been shown to be released on 360. Now, had they made that, this and Versus 13 on 360, I wouldn't have had to buy a PS3 at all and saved money.
> 
> ...



MGS4 is overated anyways. You'll be fine without a PS3.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jul 15, 2008)

How come FF13 will sale more in Japan than in the Whole world??


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> Can't take a joke much?
> 
> Where'd your humor go man?



I'm sorry, 3rd shift has been killing me


----------



## Auron (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd just like to thank square for saving me 400$...no reason for me to buy a PS3 anymore lawl.  I've always been a sony fan but really with FF13 going to Xbox its just a waste of money at this point. I was looking forward to GoW3 too but nowhere near as much as FF13 =\


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jul 15, 2008)

Auron said:


> I'd just like to thank square for saving me 400$...no reason for me to buy a PS3 anymore lawl.  I've always been a sony fan but really with FF13 going to Xbox its just a waste of money at this point. I was looking forward to GoW3 too but nowhere near as much as FF13 =\


So let me get this stright you were going to spend 400 something odd dollars for one game?

I mean there is still kingdomhearts 3 but if M$ gets there hand on that I dont know.


----------



## Auron (Jul 15, 2008)

MasterSitsu said:


> So let me get this stright you were going to spend 400 something odd dollars for one game?



Nah but it was by far my main reason for getting a ps3. Of course I would've gotten the other main exclusives too.  But now that FF13 multi platform there isn't one ps3 exclusive that I can't really live without.  Eventually I'll prolly still get a ps3 but not as soon as I would've if FF13 was still an exclusive


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2008)

MasterSitsu said:


> So let me get this stright you were going to spend 400 something odd dollars for one game?
> 
> I mean there is still kingdomhearts 3 but if M$ gets there hand on that I dont know.



KH3 will most likely end up on the wii. Sadly...


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 15, 2008)

awesome lol this is epic


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 15, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I'm sorry, 3rd shift has been killing me



LOL. No worries. I understand. I had a hard day at work today as well. >.<


----------



## Barry. (Jul 16, 2008)

For the lulz, could everyone who still getting FFXIII for the ps3 please raise there hands?


*raises hand*


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 16, 2008)

Lockon Stratos said:


> For the lulz, could everyone who still getting FFXIII for the ps3 please raise there hands?
> 
> 
> *raises hand*




does that count?


----------



## Athrum (Jul 16, 2008)

*raises hand*


----------



## Segan (Jul 16, 2008)

*raises hand*


----------



## Enclave (Jul 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> KH3 will most likely end up on the wii. Sadly...



Actually, that's fairly unlikely.  The PS3 and 360 are far more suited to KH3.  The Wii's controls really aren't adequate for that style of game compared to the standard controller.  Add to that the fact that Squenix will likely use the same engine for KH3 as they are for FF XIII verses, well that really doesn't suggest KH3 on the Wii.

You know, I think the only reason people keep thinking KH3 on the Wii is because the Wii is seen as the kid console and also view Disney as kiddy and just assume Disney and the Wii go hand in hand.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2008)

Lockon Stratos said:


> For the lulz, could everyone who still getting FFXIII for the ps3 please raise there hands?
> 
> 
> *raises hand*


I'll wait for reviews, I wasn't gonna get this at launch anyway.


----------



## Segan (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't think SE will fuck this one up.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2008)

First FF on the PS3 & 360, I don't think they'll mess it up.


----------



## Segan (Jul 16, 2008)

Segan said:


> That's like saying Final Fantasy XIII is coming over to 360 as well. Not very likely.


Now I need to laugh at myself... xD


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 16, 2008)

*raises hand* 
I'm not a big fan of the 360's controller, plus I've just gotten used to playing Final Fantasies on the Playstations so I don't think I'm going to be buying it on 360.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a 360 so I'm getting FF 13 for that. I been playing FF's since FF 1 and I can care less what system it goes too. So this move saves me 400 bucks. 

only thing is though, I wish they brought MITSUDA To do the music


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2008)

Enclave said:


> Actually, that's fairly unlikely.  The PS3 and 360 are far more suited to KH3.  The Wii's controls really aren't adequate for that style of game compared to the standard controller.  Add to that the fact that Squenix will likely use the same engine for KH3 as they are for FF XIII verses, well that really doesn't suggest KH3 on the Wii.
> 
> You know, I think the only reason people keep thinking KH3 on the Wii is because the Wii is seen as the kid console and also view Disney as kiddy and just assume Disney and the Wii go hand in hand.



Or maybe it's cause Wii outsells both powerhouse consoles and they can save a hella of alot of money on putting it on the wii. 

@which system to get it for, I'll be getting it for 360 unless I see a reason not to.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 16, 2008)

Collectors Edition, plz.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 16, 2008)

Sony 'disappointed' by FFXIII for 360 announcement
0 Comments by Randy Nelson Jul 16th 2008 5:00PM 
Filed under: Sony PlayStation 2, Sony PlayStation 3, Sony PSP, E3, Business


SCEA president Jack Tretton has aired his feelings on Square Enix's decision to nix PS3 exclusivity for Final Fantasy XIII. During a roundtable chat this morning, Tretton said that he was disappointed by the decision, but not exactly caught off guard. 

"Am I disappointed by it? Yes," Tretton told us, adding: "Am I surprised by it? No." He was quick to stress that the game remains a PS3 exclusive in Japan, but that "seeing as there isn't that big of a [PS3] installed base in [there], I don't know how big of a coup that is for us."

Speaking to the concept of paying third parties for exclusives, Tretton said that Sony has "invested so much money in the [PS3] hardware" that it simply "can't write checks for exclusive software." 

Echoing statements made by Sony Worlwide Studios head Shuhei Yoshida prior to E3, Tretton said that Sony's is more focused on exclusive titles from its own teams. "You've got to create platform-defining franchises that you own," he said. "It's the only way you're going to guarantee exclusivity going forward."


----------



## Batman (Jul 16, 2008)

I hope this doesn't cause some trend where I have to use 360 for my capcom fighting games. The X-box d-pad is wack! But I really don't care what system I get it on, as long as it's the same game, and as long as I can get my collectors edition. But yeah i'll probably get it on PS3 unless something drastic happens. Of course I'll have a buy a PS3 first.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 17, 2008)

Batman said:


> I hope this doesn't cause some trend where I have to use 360 for my capcom fighting games. The X-box d-pad is wack! But I really don't care what system I get it on, as long as it's the same game, and as long as I can get my collectors edition. But yeah i'll probably get it on PS3 unless something drastic happens. Of course I'll have a buy a PS3 first.



So wait, you don't have a PS3 and you are going to buy one for FF13? :amazed

Doesn't make all that much sense considering you have a 360 already


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL seriously, this gaming generation is all kinds of fucked up.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 17, 2008)

I could say the same thing he did - but I'll have bought a ps3 by then just because. I'll probably get one around the end of the year just to have it, honestly.

The difference is I have no idea which I'll get ff13 for, as I don't really care. Probably ps3 because I'm sure my game stack will be shorter and I like symmetry, in an ocd sort of way, but that's not at all a definitive reason, obviously. Not even sure I won't hate 13 though, so it makes absolutely no difference to me. Even less than the none it would make if I was sure I'd love it.

I guess that's a different context, though.


----------



## Jf_kyori_2k4 (Jul 17, 2008)

My biggest beef with Sony is that one they dont have enough top tier exclusive to warrant me purchasing the ps3. MSG4 is great but i would never buy a system for only 1 game. FF13 was suppose to be the next exclusive which would have guranteed my ps3 purcahse but M$ stepped in and stopped that.


----------



## Segan (Jul 17, 2008)

After reading Sony's comment on FFXIII's jump on 360, I'm starting to think that they kind of expected the whole situation they are in now.

It would seem that Sony had no intention of securing exclusives because they spent too much money in developing the PS3 (as can be seen with their current fiscal report). If I recall correctly, Sony also said earlier that they wouldn't start to make profit out of PS3 until 2009 or something similar. 

By focusing on their own internal titles they went the way of necessity. Which could be their big chance in the later part of PS3's life cycle. 

On a sidenote: Could it be that PS3 consoles are starting to sell more and more because of a lot people who have waited to accumulate enough money to affort a console?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 17, 2008)

Batman said:


> I hope this doesn't cause some trend where I have to use 360 for my capcom fighting games. The X-box d-pad is wack! But I really don't care what system I get it on, as long as it's the same game, and as long as I can get my collectors edition. But yeah i'll probably get it on PS3 unless something drastic happens. Of course I'll have a buy a PS3 first.



You don't play Final Fantasy's with the analog stick?


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 17, 2008)

Even though i have both 360 and ps3 I might get it for ps3 if the game is separated into discs for 360.

having both consoles= FTW imo


----------



## Felix (Jul 17, 2008)

People are complaining about multi disk? Wow...
Just wow


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

Fanboy having a rage seizure on the port news.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-uTnqYHZ-I&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Segan (Jul 17, 2008)

Gimme a quick script-rundown. I can't understand what he's saying. :/


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 17, 2008)

Segan said:


> Gimme a quick script-rundown. I can't understand what he's saying. :/




*Spoiler*: __ 



BAWWWWWWW


But I think it's a joke.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 17, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> You don't play Final Fantasy's with the analog stick?



For the battle menu and options/customizations D-pad > analog, for walking around analog > d-pad.

Oh and i'm a little sad...i understood every little thing that milk guy said...


----------



## Zetta (Jul 18, 2008)

Segan said:


> Gimme a quick script-rundown. I can't understand what he's saying. :/



He starts ranting about how SE has dishonored themselves in Japan, how he's an expert in japanese etiquette (even though he's like NEON-white) and that the japanese public won't buy because the company has been shamed and then he starts drinking milk and urging everyone not to buy it on either console until SE gives a public apology and makes it PS3 exclusive again.


As for multidisking... Multidisking is more symbolic. It gives too much of an old PSX vibe. Then again, I only have a PS3 so I don't care either way but I can imagine when given the choice between PS3 and 360 version when you can get both...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jul 18, 2008)

Xbox fans and PS fans united?


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 18, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Fanboy having a rage seizure on the port news.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-uTnqYHZ-I&[/YOUTUBE]



looool 
hilarious

yeah it's gotta be a joke 

my only reason for not wanting this game would be the setting. another futuristic setting with armored airships?  aw come on bring back mages, dragons, and inns.


----------



## Segan (Jul 18, 2008)

Zetta said:


> He starts ranting about how SE has dishonored themselves in Japan, how he's an expert in japanese etiquette (even though he's like NEON-white) and that the japanese public won't buy because the company has been shamed and then he starts drinking milk and urging everyone not to buy it on either console until SE gives a public apology and makes it PS3 exclusive again.


Sounds like bullshit.

But yeah, looking at the bigger picture, the most logical reason for any third-party dev/publisher will be to go multiplatform because both 360 and PS3 are pretty good positioned.

But as Sony has recognized, third-parties won't get them to win a leading position.

Anyway, I wonder how much space FFXIII will have on PS3. It would've been a dream if they managed to fill 50 GB with awesome gameplay and FMVs. But seeing as how it goes multi, I don't think SE can afford to invest this much ressources.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 18, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Xbox fans and PS fans united?



More like FF fans united xD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2008)

at segan, you do realize that LO was over 30 gig right? (which was basically what MGS4 was, roughly 32.4 gig or something like that) I mean multi disc does not mean the game quality is going down.. Sheesh, blu ray is just a convenience nothing more.


----------



## Segan (Jul 18, 2008)

Glad I never talked about quality in the first place, then.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 19, 2008)

Well if don't don't compress the audio/video for the PS3 version and compress it for the 360 version a 4-5 disc set with the same content doesn't sound far fetched. And besides hasn't S-E already invested a lot into the game? I'm sure it won't change just because it's multi-platform.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 19, 2008)

The 360 will at best get a port of FF13. They can't just go around and redo 3 years of game design.


----------



## Felix (Jul 19, 2008)

Zetta said:


> The 360 will at best get a port of FF13. They can't just go around and redo 3 years of game design.



By your logic, both PS3 and X360 get a port since the game is being made on the PC platform.


----------



## Segan (Jul 19, 2008)

Felix said:


> By your logic, both PS3 and X360 get a port since the game is being made on the PC platform.


I think you're misinterpreting that... ^^

Pretty much any game is developed via PC because it's essentially a workstation with the tools you can work with. It has mouse, keyboard, a variety of specific softwares. But it's developed for PS3, hence it's not a port.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 19, 2008)

Felix said:


> By your logic, both PS3 and X360 get a port since the game is being made on the PC platform.



What kind of half-assed reasoning is this? Every game is essentially made on a PC. The point is that SE has been making it specifically for the PS3 for the last couple of years. Hence, 360 gets a port of the PS3 version.

Logic is hard, isn't it?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 19, 2008)

Think it'll be a delayed port, or a simultaneous drop? It's not boxing in japan, and they're going to start porting after the japan release, at the same time they start localizing the ps3 version for american release. Assuming they're rewriting the localized code onto a box frame as they go, would they be on about the same scale, as far as completion goes, or is that a huge job? I assume it's not, but...

I'm not really educated as to the physical time-frame disparity of those two processes.


----------



## Dan (Jul 19, 2008)

Felix said:


> By your logic, both PS3 and X360 get a port since the game is being made on the PC platform.


Not trying to jump on you, but common sense is in order.



> In an interview with 1UP, co-producers Shinji Hashimoto and Yoshinori Kitase for Final Fantasy XIII spoke about the upcoming RPG. They reiterated that FFXIII will not be delayed in Japan due to the 360 version -- Square will complete the *PS3 version first then port the game to the 360* during localization for America.


----------



## Vault (Jul 19, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> at segan, you do realize that LO was over 30 gig right? (which was basically what MGS4 was, roughly 32.4 gig or something like that) I mean multi disc does not mean the game quality is going down.. Sheesh, blu ray is just a convenience nothing more.



it was something like 50gig the blu ray disc was DLed too


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 19, 2008)

KillerFan said:


> my only reason for not wanting this game would be the setting. another futuristic setting with armored airships?  aw come on bring back mages, dragons, and inns.



To same point FFXII had some of the oldschool european medieval theme, but fans complain so much about the game that they returned to the magical futuristic setting!

Im more curious about versus XIII because of the modern setting, that as never been done!


----------



## Felix (Jul 19, 2008)

I agree with some arguments when everyone jumped on me. (No problem seriously) but when Square developed the Crystal Tools was so they could have an engine that worked on all platforms. Most people argued that change made no sense unless they were also developing FF for other platforms (The rumors started then). At this moment I've seen interviews that said both things: That it's being made specifically for the PS3 and that it's being ported later on and that work was being done both sides.

Some clarifications: Not all games are made on PC. FF right now runs on a PC (Their devstations and such) but most games when being made, run on their specific platforms (PS3, Xbox360, Wii, whatever)

I might be wrong.


----------



## Segan (Jul 19, 2008)

Felix said:


> Some clarifications: Not all games are made on PC. FF right now runs on a PC (Their devstations and such) but most games when being made, run on their specific platforms (PS3, Xbox360, Wii, whatever)
> 
> I might be wrong.


Exactly how do you develop a game using PS3 or 360, may I ask? You need to write codes, and you do this with a keyboard. You need specific software, and a PC is best suited for this.

Besides, PS3 is built on parts that are used in PCs, too.


----------



## Felix (Jul 19, 2008)

Segan said:


> Exactly how do you develop a game using PS3 or 360, may I ask? You need to write codes, and you do this with a keyboard. You need specific software, and a PC is best suited for this.
> 
> Besides, PS3 is built on parts that are used in PCs, too.



Exactly, but then the code is run with the Devkit consoles, not on the PC
In this case (From what I gathered by all those Crystal Tools jabawava) the internal builds run on the PC where they are all ported later on a more final phase.

Can we stop discussing this? 
I feel we are derailing the thread


----------



## Segan (Jul 19, 2008)

It's not a port since it's not developed for PC. And you started this anyway.

Let's make a guess: Will SE go the way of Konami and fill 50 GB for PS3?


----------



## Athrum (Jul 19, 2008)

I think so..


----------



## Even (Jul 19, 2008)

very possible... How many discs would that be for 360? 5?


----------



## Segan (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds about right.


----------



## Felix (Jul 19, 2008)

I predict 4 disks.
Better, I predict that it will have 3 "Installation disks" and 1 play disk.
It's curious that the game was announced in the same day where they announced that you would be able to rip full games into the HDD


----------



## Batman (Jul 19, 2008)

Jotun said:


> So wait, you don't have a PS3 and you are going to buy one for FF13? :amazed
> 
> Doesn't make all that much sense considering you have a 360 already



Not my only reason for the system. I needs me some LBP!! and I'm suffering from a serious ratchet and clank deficiency at the moment. 


I'm still waiting for an excuse to get a wii too but . . . you know.



			
				mystictrunks said:
			
		

> You don't play Final Fantasy's with the analog stick?


I was referring to fighting games specifically. Just can't play them on the 360 as easily cause of the lame d-pad.


I really hope the music is good in this one. That was one of my biggest complaints from 12. The tracks were either too forgettable, or they sounded like 'A New Hope'.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 19, 2008)

Indeed, the only memorable theme is the rendition of Battle on The Big Bridge from FF5 during the Gilgamesh fight.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 21, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Indeed, the only memorable theme is the rendition of Battle on The Big Bridge from FF5 during the Gilgamesh fight.



I loved that fight personally. The music fit the mood and was possibly one of my favorite fights in the Final Fantasy Series. The last fight with kefka and all of his phases though takes the gold.

But not all music is forgettable. I still remember songs from Final Fantasy 9, and some songs from 7 you can call out just by hearing it. (I personally loved that game at the time, but Fanboyism has destroyed my love for it...) Also the Theme of the Crystal is always noticeable, AND the march they use in almost each game.

Anyways, has any new information on "Versus" released? I'm digging the whole Kingdom hearts/Legend of Zelda fighting system Square was able to come up with and makes level grinding and fighting much more enjoyable than the ATB. although my roots will forever enjoy ATB since FFIV


----------



## Felix (Jul 21, 2008)

""The content will be the same on all platforms," said Kitase. "*However, we have yet to determine how many discs will be required for the 360 version. We'll have to consider the differences between formats.* Currently the game is being built on PC, where it's actually functional. We're still focusing on making it work on PS3, so it's difficult to know how long the process of taking it to 360 will take.""

They still don't know the length of their game? I foresee problems coming up due to the Multi disks. I was hopeful about this problem, but seems they made the game with 1 disk in mind... Problem is, what if the game isn't linear and it's like FF12?

I really hope they use the HDD in the X360 to bypass the multidisk-ness


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 21, 2008)

This is like FF7, FF 8, and FF10...it'll be linear as fuck so don't worry.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 21, 2008)

Felix said:


> Problem is, what if the game isn't linear and it's like FF12?



You are now entering city X, please change to disc 3...... You are now leaving city X, please put the previous disc again.... "Oh man i forgot to buy enough High Potions"... You are now entering city X....

Im just joking but i cant see other possibility, unless the world are not that big in disc space and they are able to put it in every disc, filling the rest of the space with the story events and FMV only necessary for that specific disc, pretty much like the FFs in the original Playstation, altough they didnt have that much freedom from the start compared to FFXII!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 21, 2008)

You'll play through a story till the very end where you can then go around the world. Lost Odyssey, Blue dragon, and so on did it, so it'll be fine.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 21, 2008)

All Final Fantasy's are linear.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll be utilizing the copy to HD function, so I don't really care about multi discs


----------



## mortsleam (Jul 22, 2008)

I want to watch Microsoft suffer and rot.


----------



## Felix (Jul 22, 2008)

The Big Boss said:


> I want to watch Microsoft suffer and rot.



Oh you are so cool


----------



## Segan (Jul 22, 2008)

I've read in a newspaper, that it's near impossible for Microsoft to rewrite their Windows OS because it's gotten too big and complicated. They can't even handle their stuff. Bashing them is the only answer


----------



## Felix (Jul 22, 2008)

Segan said:


> I've read in a newspaper, that it's near impossible for Microsoft to rewrite their Windows OS because it's gotten too big and complicated. They can't even handle their stuff. Bashing them is the only answer



That's why I prefer Mac OSX


----------



## Akira (Jul 22, 2008)

Felix said:


> That's why I prefer Mac OSX



Ditto, but I can't afford a Mac right now


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 22, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I'll be utilizing the copy to HD function, so I don't really care about multi discs


Yup that's an easy mistake to make when you hear about the copy to HDD feature.

Yes you will be able to copy all of the data from the disk to the drive, but you will still be required to insert the disk for piracy reasons.  The only real benefits of copying to the HDD will be that the disk will no longer spin and thus will be much quieter, and it may or may not load faster.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jul 22, 2008)

well i haven't said anything about the FF13 on 360 thing on this forum yet but to me i really don't care. I'm a Square Enix fanboy more than a PS3 or a 360 fanboy. I'll still be getting it to the PS3. I mean to me its good that its to the 360 so more people can play it.


----------



## Akira (Jul 22, 2008)

All the people shitting themselves about it are really pissing me off. The PS3 version will be finished before they port to 360, so it isn't like PS3 owners are getting a different game than they were previously.


----------



## ChaochroX (Jul 22, 2008)

I think there may be a chance that the american release date will bet pushed back but the Japanese version isn't even coming out for the 360 so theirs will be done first and foremost. Honestly though it doesn't really matter I just hope the game is good FFXII was disappointment. They did some interesting new things but the game seemed rushed there were too many things that seemed lazy, unpolished, or just plain unfinished. Here's hoping 13 will be properly made this time.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 22, 2008)

There is no release date for any version of the game, so it can't be pushed back.  In the time that it generally takes them to translate shit the should be able to make some good progress on the port if not finish it entirely.  I don't think western territories will feel much of a delay since it takes so fucking long as it is.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 22, 2008)

I think I read or heard somewhere that the 360 version was going to be done at the same time the PS3 version would be, but I have no clue whether or not that is true or not.


----------



## ChaochroX (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't either that's why I tried to change the subject back to the actual game.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 22, 2008)

The way I understood it would happen is that they would first just finish the Japanese PS3 version as is.  Once that is released and they start what would generally be the localization for other territories they would simultaneously work on the 360 port.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 23, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Yup that's an easy mistake to make when you hear about the copy to HDD feature.
> 
> Yes you will be able to copy all of the data from the disk to the drive, but you will still be required to insert the disk for piracy reasons.  The only real benefits of copying to the HDD will be that the disk will no longer spin and thus will be much quieter, and it may or may not load faster.



If it's for a multi disk game that requires alot of swaps, I am sure they will work something out. You don't know all of the details and neither do I. But it is a safe bet to make


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 23, 2008)

Swapping discs doesn't seem like that much of a problem. They all work out to be pretty samey in what you can explore.

1st Part:
Explore first few towns. Access to main city/kingdom cut off

Part 2:
Access to first towns cut off/waste of time to backtrack go back to main kingdom towards the end.

Part 3:
Explore everything, then do the story event.

Part 4:
Go to the last dungeon.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 23, 2008)

Maybe just the first disc will need to be in for piracy prevention? I don't see why not, it works like that for pc game installs.

I enjoy disc swapping for nostalgic ps1 and seeming-achievement reasons anyways, even if it's not the most convenient thing in the world.

Not saying I'd prefer disc swaps, but it's doesn't really matter to me either way.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 23, 2008)

Jotun said:


> If it's for a multi disk game that requires alot of swaps, I am sure they will work something out. You don't know all of the details and neither do I. But it is a safe bet to make


That would be nice, but I'll go ahead and expect the least and hope for more. ;3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 23, 2008)

Square has confirmed that the release of the American / European versions of FF13 both the 360 and PS3 version will launch at the SAME TIME.


----------



## Even (Jul 23, 2008)

but the Japanese version (PS3 only) will be released long before that...


----------



## Segan (Jul 23, 2008)

Even said:


> but the Japanese version (PS3 only) will be released long before that...


He said American/European release...not worldwide or japanese.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 23, 2008)

Enjoy this vid.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 23, 2008)

Thats was awseom thanks SS


----------



## ChaochroX (Jul 23, 2008)

Interesting... I really wanna see some actual gameplay from either 13 or 13 versus.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 23, 2008)

omg the new leaked Versus trailer was awesome.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks SSj3. Too bad they didn't keep the original music, and the trailer isnt even complete. That's the TGS2007 trailer  hardly new but it seems Square is stingy on releasing the trailers outside Japan


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 23, 2008)

It was still.

EPIC.

And it shat all over the XIII trailer.


----------



## Outlandish (Jul 23, 2008)

wow awesome trailers =D can't wait for this gonna get it on 360 though just so when i play it with my mate i can chat too =D


----------



## Athrum (Jul 23, 2008)

~L~ said:


> It was still.
> 
> EPIC.
> 
> And it shat all over the XIII trailer.



Yeah, well, i don't know if you saw the complete version. If you didn't i think you'll go nuts over the gothic looking girl shooting spells at the Prince


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow, the versus XIII trailer actually looks better than XIII, I'm suddenly jealous of the ps3.  Kind of getting sick of all the pretty boys in the FF series.  I read or watched a video somewhere that said the main character of XIII is just clouds face pasted onto a female body . . .


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jul 24, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Thanks SSj3. Too bad they didn't keep the original music, and the trailer isnt even complete. That's the TGS2007 trailer  hardly new but it seems Square is stingy on releasing the trailers outside Japan


The song isn't from the game. 

I don't think we've heard any other music except from Somnus. And too bad Skirt-girl wasn't in this. ;-;


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 24, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Wow, the versus XIII trailer actually looks better than XIII, I'm suddenly jealous of the ps3.  Kind of getting sick of all the pretty boys in the FF series.  I read or watched a video somewhere that said the main character of XIII is just clouds face pasted onto a female body . . .



Wait what? You said verses looks good but then you say your starting not to like pretty boys? So why would you live verses trailer?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 24, 2008)

The FFvsXIII main character and blond guy looks a lot like Sasuke and Naruto!


----------



## Segan (Jul 24, 2008)

Dunno about Naruto, but the FF13versus protagonist looks like Sasuke in 3D. Can't say I dislike the design. <3


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 24, 2008)

They remind me Naruto and Sasuke when i saw *L O V E L E S S's* avatar scene in the trailer, not only the designs but also the personality and relashionship between them!


----------



## Outlandish (Jul 24, 2008)

ssj3 goku can u rehost that trailer ?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 24, 2008)

^hey you can watch the trailer from here:
FinalFantasy-XIII.net

LS^^

EDIT: It would be better to say that Sasuke's new design looks more like the Prince's design from FFVersusXIII because Sasuke got his new design not so long ago while the Prince had his design since FFVersusXIII was announced^^


----------



## maximilyan (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm really pissed sony couldnt hold on the the exclusivity of 13, that being said i'll still buy it.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 24, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> The song isn't from the game.
> 
> I don't think we've heard any other music except from Somnus. And too bad Skirt-girl wasn't in this. ;-;



Yeah i know, that's why i said the dude should've kept Somnus


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jul 25, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Yeah i know, that's why i said the dude should've kept Somnus


Oh right, I thought you meant S-E have changed the track to an upbeat one. xD

Well, I think this is better, because if it was untouched, we would've heard a bunch of random people talking/shouting on the background so that sucks.

Just take the other video with Skirt-girl on it, for example.


----------



## Felix (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## Akira (Jul 25, 2008)

Square Enix will probably announce it for the iPhone, Mobile phones, DS, PSP, Wii, Game Gear and such pretty soon.


----------



## geG (Jul 25, 2008)

Don't forget the n-Gage


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 1, 2008)

Nya, the private party started 50 minutes ago 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 1, 2008)

^lol, forgot all about it. Wonder what Square is going to announce this time.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 1, 2008)

Final Fantasy XIII demo will be included with FFVII:ACC next year ^^
(Nice tactic S-E, this'll make the movie sell like hotcakes )

Final Fantasy Agito XIII is on PSP now, too.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 1, 2008)

Noooooooooooooo, lucky PS3 owners.

Should've included it in Last Remnant instead.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 1, 2008)

^^

FFVersusXIII will have a *simultaneous worldwide release!* (YES, YES, YEEES! I'm really happy, because I'm looking forward to this game the most, and it's great to know I won't have to wait for an English release ^^)


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 1, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Final Fantasy XIII demo will be included with FFVII:ACC next year ^^
> (Nice tactic S-E, this'll make the movie sell like hotcakes )
> 
> Final Fantasy Agito XIII is on PSP now, too.



When? I enjoyed the movie so I'll buy it.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 1, 2008)

Final Fantasy XIII will be coming out in 2009. (At least we have a date now, even if it's just a year :3)

Seeing as the demo included with FFVII:ACC will be released by March, the full game will obviously be released sometime after that.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice to see Versus is staying exclusive.

Damn, I have to get my hands on that Dissidia Custom Theme for PSP.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 2, 2008)

So the big announcement was a demo with Blu-Ray Advent Children?


----------



## Diamond (Aug 2, 2008)

Lets use a timemachine and go to next year.
Can't wait for this awesomeness, need to have it now.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 2, 2008)

Mmmm probably. I wasnt expecting much anyway, although there is still tomorrow, but i bet it will be focused on KH and DQ


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 2, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> So the big announcement was a demo with Blu-Ray Advent Children?



Release dates for every game is big too since we we're wondering. Not to mention PE3 and Agito going to PSP. Awesomeness


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 2, 2008)

Wasn't PE3 a cell phone game?

Is the FF6 sequel true?


----------



## Athrum (Aug 2, 2008)

mmm from what i read there was gameplay footage for both FFXIII's but no combats, only field exploring, the characters from XIII can jump the double of their size and it's an open world kinda like FFXII. The characters from Versus can use a type of Zero Shift like the ZoE one


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 2, 2008)

Artworks


----------



## Athrum (Aug 2, 2008)

Shiva looks really cool


----------



## Akuma (Aug 2, 2008)

There bringing back the old summons. The ones on ff12 were really bad -.-


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 2, 2008)

^Yes, it made me cry in the inside.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 2, 2008)

Athrum said:


> mmm from what i read there was gameplay footage for both FFXIII's but no combats, only field exploring, the characters from XIII can jump the double of their size and it's an open world kinda like FFXII. The characters from Versus can use a type of Zero Shift like the ZoE one



Not sure whatcha mean about 13. So you can jump in normal gameplay without combat? I heard there was combat shown for 13 tho, where did you get this information btw? Thanks


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 2, 2008)

How does Nomura make GREAT summons, yet terrible characters?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 2, 2008)

I like some characters designs, just cause tidus looks terrible and most of the FF10 party doesn't mean all do. I like lighting's design.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 2, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I like some characters designs, just cause tidus looks terrible and most of the FF10 party doesn't mean all do. I like lighting's design.



I don't even think of FFX when I think of Nomura creating poor characters. I look at some characters in Kingdom Hearts, Final Fantasy VIII and The World Ends With You far more beforehand than FFX.

Lightning is just Female Cloud. So, I assume you like Cloud, to a degree.

*Insert morphing pic of Cloud turning into Lightning here*


----------



## Segan (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm a bit mixed about Cloud, but I do like Lightning. Female fighters that don't have incredibly oversized chest (I'm looking at you, Namco Bandai) are (almost) always a plus in my book.


----------



## Even (Aug 2, 2008)

Jap release for 2009 for FFXIII?? Damn, I need to get a Ps3 before then... Sounds awesome


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 2, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I don't even think of FFX when I think of Nomura creating poor characters. I look at some characters in Kingdom Hearts, Final Fantasy VIII and The World Ends With You far more beforehand than FFX.
> 
> Lightning is just Female Cloud. So, I assume you like Cloud, to a degree.
> 
> *Insert morphing pic of Cloud turning into Lightning here*



I don't really see anyone in KH or world ends with you having a worse design then tidus. Shit the new design for him for the fighting game looks ten times better. 

Yes i do like cloud. Never cared about the "Hate FF7" bandwagon. I thought one of the best things about FF7 was the cool art design.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 3, 2008)

Here is a bit more info about Versus. The scene when the Prince fights the Lolita is now in real time  also the prince is a little different, more lanky now


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 3, 2008)

Even said:


> Jap release for 2009 for FFXIII?? Damn, I need to get a Ps3 before then... Sounds awesome



or get a 360.



On a serious note, I plan on giving this FF a try, but this will be my last FF if it does not hold up. To be honest I been playing FF's since FF1 and supported square like no other. But since the enix merge and since noruma TOOK over the whole FF series, its been going down hill.

I am not letting hype get to me this time because FF 12 was no where near greatness. Lets just hope this one will but I dislike the art direction already and the music guy is a no body.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 3, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> or get a 360.
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, I plan on giving this FF a try, but this will be my last FF if it does not hold up. To be honest I been playing FF's since FF1 and supported square like no other. But since the enix merge and since noruma TOOK over the whole FF series, its been going down hill.



It has. FF used to be a golden name you'd rarely see, but know it was awesome. Like Zelda.

Now, FF is a monthly release of something.


----------



## Akira (Aug 3, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> or get a 360.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He might want to play Versus, but I agree otherwise. Final Fantasy as a franchise has pretty much divebombed in terms of quality over the years. I'd say the last great game which included "Final Fantasy" in the title was IX and that came out seven years ago.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 3, 2008)

^FFX was one of the best, IMO.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 3, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ...and the music guy is a no body.



Is the same guy that helped Uematsu with the ost for X, and some good themes were completely made by him, the ost for X is my favorite FF ost by the way!


----------



## Akira (Aug 3, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> ^FFX was one of the best, IMO.



FFX wasn't bad, but I personally don't think it matched 6, 7 or 9.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 3, 2008)

^Or IV <---- My Favorite.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 3, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> ^FFX was one of the best, IMO.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU8-e-C4Uy0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## omniwind (Aug 3, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> I want chocobos.



I want moogles, Kupo!


----------



## omniwind (Aug 3, 2008)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Is the same guy that helped Uematsu with the ost for X, and some good themes were completely made by him, the ost for X is my favorite FF ost by the way!



People of The North and Someday This Dream Will End ftw! I remember waiting for hours at Gagazet Mt. listening and humming the music. Then i went back to the Mt. in X-2 and was like WTF is this shit!? Pop Music!!!? XII soundtrack was weak, but i respect the whole Ivalice vibe. Can't wait for Vs XIII.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 3, 2008)

What i like about each final fantasy game is there different, not connected. Making it easier to like one game then another. I can't see how people said it's gone downhill. Don't include all the spin-offs i still believe there doing good. It's not like all the FF were good on nintendo or sony. FF1-3 sucked balls. FF4 is awsome. I hear 5 is meh. 6 is great. 7 i personally really enjoyed. 8 was meh. 9 was a piece of shit. 10 was meh. 11 was a MMO. and 12 was great IMO. 

So i say if a series makes a few great games, a few bad ones, it's still a good series. I actually didn't play a great ff till 12 since 7. So if i can deal with 8-11 don't see how people say "FF lost it's touch" no it didn't, not for me. No games came out 3 in a row for FF i loved.


----------



## Helix (Aug 3, 2008)

My favorite FF games were 7-11. I really didn't like 12 because the story didn't really appeal to me as much and it felt like an offline version of FFXI. I would say 7 is on the top of the list and 10 was pretty good too minus the voice acting. The thing I like about FFXI is that they keep updating with new content thats always different with different storylines and areas. I prefer it more than the most popular WoW.

I can't wait for FFXIII to come out though, both games look very interesting. I'm also excited that they announced FFXIII Agito will be on the PSP. Awesome.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 3, 2008)

I think people are letting nostalgia get to them when it comes to FF. I think FF12 is one of the better games in the series and is much better then several earlier tities(1-3,5,8, and maybe 10) People just got mad because the game was "too easy" even though all you ever had to do to win in a Final Fantasy game was level up a lot/set the right skills and the game would be just as easy.


----------



## omniwind (Aug 3, 2008)

Fuck an overrated VII, Cid, Vincent and Nanaki saved it imo. Like Crisis Core though. love VIII nice plot twist.   IX is my fav, my cus scratched the 3rd disc wanted to kill him. X was great too, best mini-game, music was epic. X-2 was actually ok. XI lol why is this a main game. XII was good i put almost 200hrs into this game.  5 hours of my life gone but I conquered teh Yiazmat. Haven't played 1-6 but i will.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 3, 2008)

I keep hearing mixed things about VIII. I should get around to playing it myself. I played for like 3 hours but didn't feel like playing anymore.


----------



## GsG (Aug 3, 2008)

I'll still give XIII a try.  I haven't been that disappointed with FF lately.  I mean I suppose I'm not that picky, but I can get what people are saying about it not being as good as one would like it to be or even should be.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 3, 2008)

omniwind said:


> ...Haven't played 1-6 but i will.



You really need to play at least 6, not only is one of the best FF but also one of the best games ever created in the history of mankind!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 3, 2008)

I have a weird ranking list. Doubt anyone shares it with me.

8 > 6 > 10 > 4 > 9 > 7 > 5 > 1 > 3 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 2 > 12

Two is a fucking terrible game. Obviously. And I'll never know about 12, I can't get past my bias. I "played" it, but that just made it worse. Writing a script sequence for an offline mmo bot, then rubberbanding your analog stick down and going to bed =/= playing a game, as far as I'm concerned.

I don't expect anyone to be in line with my list, so no worries there. Heh.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 3, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> I have a weird ranking list. Doubt anyone shares it with me.
> 
> 8



I lost being in sync with you there. <3


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 3, 2008)

I think what I love most about eight, that is somehow completely overlooked is that it's stuffed with progressive character development, and it's the only game in the series that has any to speak of in the first place.


----------



## Blue (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm sorry Mike, but I don't consider the protagonist repeating "I don't care" in response to any and all conversations ad nauseum "character development".

Also a pet peeve of mine in plot development - especially in video games - is holding one fellow to be the antagonist for most of the game, and then switching them for someone the audience has no emotional involvement whatsoever in. After getting us all riled up at Edea, all of a sudden there's a new sorceress we don't even hear about until the final 3 hours of the game doing some kind of weird shit with time that we don't want to happen, so we have to go stop her, or something, I guess.

Epic fail D:


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 3, 2008)

You apparently didn't get past the first disc then, dan-o.

Also, yo.


----------



## Blue (Aug 3, 2008)

There's only one sentence. I realize you write on a pretty esoteric level, but if I have to read into things you haven't written, I'm not talking to you.

Hay sup 

EDIT: Fucking edits


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 3, 2008)

All the better to keep you off balance with. Heh.

/compulsive



> if I have to read into things you haven't written, I'm not talking to you.


Shit, I've been made.

[edit]

Damn, I got out-edited.

Yeah, the game definitely has some plot issues. More than the Edea to Ultimecia turnover, which I actually enjoyed, the Seifer anti-climax curdled me quite a bit. The biggest failing though, I have to agree with you about; Ultimecia was a completely empty villain. Bleh. 

Comparatively, though, it's not any different than the others. Nine has necron [what the fuck?] ten has that retard spider-thing, etc. Ultimecia was much better than that shit, anyways.

Not that better = good, but for the sake of comparison, I can't hold that against it so much in regards to how it measures up to the other games.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 4, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> I have a weird ranking list. Doubt anyone shares it with me.
> 
> 8 > 6 > 10 > 4 > 9 > 7 > 5 > 1 > 3 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 2 > 12
> 
> ...



Oh nos...9 before 7  And 4 is better then 10...and...oh to much difference


----------



## Athrum (Aug 4, 2008)

To get back on topic

Nomura provides a documentary on his most anticipated projects.

August 3, 2008 - Square Enix fans were thrilled to enter the DKΣ3713 Private Party and check out ten of the company's most anticipated titles. However, Tetsuya Nomura had an extra surprise for attendees at the event – a behind the scenes documentary filmed at the Square Enix internal studio that was only completed yesterday by Nomura himself at 8:40 in the morning. What seemed rather apparent from the start of the documentary was that Nomura's filming was a surprise to everyone – many of the designers and character artists seemed shocked that he was taping at all, and were nervous about some of the elements being shown, including some character designs and concept art of Final Fantasy XIII versus the game translation. There was even some gameplay shown of Final Fantasy 13 which highlighted the size and scale of the world.

While this went on for a minute or two, the documentary soon shifted over to early development footage of Final Fantasy Versus XIII, which showed the main character running around through different environments. It also showed off a sequence that was included within the trailer montage of the young king climbing a staircase, although the trailer paused and the camera was manipulated in real time with a mouse. The developers zoomed out and spun around the character, focusing on the lighting on his face and the detail within the environment. This, and a few other sections within the trailer montage was shown in-engine in real time, and was emphasized by the development team that it wasn't CG at all.

In fact, the next sequence was a round table style discussion with Motomu Toriyama, Hajime Tabata and others, where they discussed elements of Final Fantasy XIII. The inclusion of Versus XIII was specifically done to highlight that the development on the game was real, as the team had read numerous rumors online that stated that the game didn't exist. The developers also wanted to make a specific point about how Final Fantasy XIII is still being developed on the PS3 first, even with the recent announcement of the game crossing over to the Xbox 360. Apparently, the team is focusing on the PS3 as the main development platform, and will release the game in Japan first. The North American and European versions of Final Fantasy XIII on the PS3 will be held back until the 360 version is done so a simultaneous release can be made.

The designers also made a point to debunk the Internet rumor of Final Fantasy XIII coming to the PC, a rumor they claimed was made from a misunderstood comment from E3 this year. Nomura mentioned that he was trying to explain that he develops his games on a PC instead of indicating that Final Fantasy would be coming to a PC.

From there, the room of designers talked about the upcoming demo of Final Fantasy XIII, which will be included on the Blu-Ray disc of Final Fantasy VII Advent Children Complete. They aren't sure exactly which section of the game will be included on the disc, and they're still deciding what areas will be included for the demo itself, but it should be a large bonus for the disc. Nomura and his team also pointed out that while development on Final Fantasy XIII is fully underway, there are still a number of elements that need to be worked on, such as some characters that haven't been approved of yet, and other gameplay features. They also mentioned that while they're casting voice actors for the game's roles, they haven't made a decision yet, although they think that TGS might be the first time that such an announcement would be made.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 4, 2008)

Athrum said:


> The North American and European versions of Final Fantasy XIII on the PS3 will be held back until the 360 version is done so a simultaneous release can be made.



PS3 users will be mad about this, and i understand because they (and me too ) are waiting for this game at years and now is being delayed even more, why couldnt they release the PS3 version first and then release the 360 version when its ready?!

Seriously Square-Enix if you dont have the games ready dont announce them 20 years before their release date!


----------



## Athrum (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, kinda sucks that they aren't doing the same to "The last remnant"


----------



## Segan (Aug 4, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Yeah, kinda sucks that they aren't doing the same to "The last remnant"


They aren't doing what?


----------



## Akira (Aug 4, 2008)

Am I the only person who isn't too fussed with FF13's delayed worldwide release?

I was already prepped for it being released in the year 2024 so I'm not bothered in the slightest.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 4, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Yeah, kinda sucks that they aren't doing the same to "The last remnant"



Blame MS probably paying monies and lobbying for a 360 version of FFXIII.

They would be so butthurt if it wasn't simultaneous, so the PS3 version has to sit on cargo for the 360 version.

You see, it didn't bother me at all that there was a 360 version being made. What does annoy me is that the PS3 version will not be released until the 360 version is done. Which I think is 100% bullshit.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh wait, we getting upset that 360 makes ff13 delayed a few months probably when GTA4 was pushed back thanks to PS3? Think that's a little unfair. I mean I didn't think we we're getting FF13 till 2012 anyway so no biggie.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 4, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Oh wait, we getting upset that 360 makes ff13 delayed a few months probably when GTA4 was pushed back thanks to PS3? Think that's a little unfair. I mean I didn't think we we're getting FF13 till 2012 anyway so no biggie.



GTA4 wasnt pushed back, they were making the game for both consoles at the same time, when Ps3 ff13 probably has a few months on the xbox version.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 4, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Oh wait, we getting upset that 360 makes ff13 delayed a few months probably when GTA4 was pushed back thanks to PS3? Think that's a little unfair. I mean I didn't think we we're getting FF13 till 2012 anyway so no biggie.



Its a port of a gigantic game, im almost sure it will take one year or even more, specially because SE is always slow as hell, and GTA4 was multiplatform from the beginning, the game would be released simultaneous anyway, so delayes because of production problems in one of the versions is not that much of annoying, but in this case the multiplatform thing was only decided recentely so the game is not being produced at the same time and they will only port it after the ps3 version is ready, so the game is being delayed because of something that came out of nowhere, is normal for people that are expecting the game to be upset because of one more delayment!


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 4, 2008)

It's just a game, there will be other games to play before it launches, there will be other RPGs to play before it launches. Take a breath and relax.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 4, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> It's just a game, there will be other games to play before it launches, there will be other RPGs to play before it launches. Take a breath and relax.



But but..People want FFXIII to open the gate of awesome RPG's on the now current-gen platforms . Heaven knows we need some good RPG's, not average, overhyped ones like Blue Dragon.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 4, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> But but..People want FFXIII to open the gate of awesome RPG's on the now current-gen platforms . Heaven knows we need some good RPG's, not average, overhyped ones like Blue Dragon.



Lost odyssey was damn good. And Last Rement and Infinite undiscovery looks awesome. not to mention oblvioin, mass effect, and soon fable 2 and mass effect. lots of good rpgs. 

@GTA4 being delayed - I remember reading like 10 reports on GTA4 getting pushed back a few months cause of development problems on ps3. I'll try to find the articles.


----------



## Akira (Aug 4, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Lost odyssey was damn good. And Last Rement and Infinite undiscovery *looks* awesome. not to mention oblvioin, mass effect, and soon fable 2 and mass effect. lots of good rpgs.
> 
> @GTA4 being delayed - I remember reading like 10 reports on GTA4 getting pushed back a few months cause of development problems on ps3. I'll try to find the articles.



Same thing with Blue Dragon, so I'm not holding out much hope for Last Remnant or Infinite Undiscovery. Also I think Goofy was referring to JRPGs anyway.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 4, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Same thing with Blue Dragon, so I'm not holding out much hope for Last Remnant or Infinite Undiscovery. Also I think Goofy was referring to JRPGs anyway.



Blue dragon looked good cause it looked like a good lookalike to dragon quest but failed. Infinite undiscovery and LR remind me of Lost Odyssey mostly, so can't wait for both. Especially tri-ace developing IU, which they always do good and LR looks fun aswell with a new type of gameplay.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 4, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Lost odyssey was damn good. And Last Rement and Infinite undiscovery looks awesome. not to mention oblvioin, mass effect, and soon fable 2 and mass effect. lots of good rpgs.
> 
> @GTA4 being delayed - I remember reading like 10 reports on GTA4 getting pushed back a few months cause of development problems on ps3. I'll try to find the articles.



I've yet to fall into the hype train about Lost Odyssey. It doesn't help that I find the slogan "From the creator of Final Fantasy" slabbed onto the cover a bit sad. That comes off desperate as hell to me. You didn't see Level 5 whore out the fact it worked on Dragon Quest VIII when they pumped out Rouge Galaxy.

It probably isn't shit though, but it doesn't seem to be anything "next-gen", especially when the combat is a literal by the numbers affair. Which is exactly what I can say about the upcoming Tales of Vesperia. It's a by the numbers action RPG, and like the other games in the Tales series[save for Phantasia], they simply can't compete with the games from Tri-Ace.

The only thing next-gen about those games I mentioned are the visuals. That's about it.

Which is exactly what I can say about every other JRPG currently on the PS3 and 360.


----------



## omniwind (Aug 4, 2008)

I expect XIII to hit the US around 1st or 2nd quarter of 2010 or if not later. Long wait, i just hope Pokemon Platinum, Birth by Sleep and 358/2 Days holds me over until then. Really can't wait for vs XIII main dude is crucial.


----------



## Akira (Aug 4, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Blue dragon looked good cause *it looked like a good lookalike to dragon quest* but failed. Infinite undiscovery and LR *remind me of Lost Odyssey* mostly, so can't wait for both. Especially tri-ace developing IU, which they always do good and LR looks fun aswell with a new type of gameplay.



Deja vu?

What's stopping the same thing from happening again?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 4, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Deja vu?
> 
> What's stopping the same thing from happening again?



Well one i actually liked lost odyssey and i didn't really care about Dragon quest series. 

Not to mention it's by tri-ace and not a new and upcoming company like mistwalker. Can it suck? Yes. But i doubt it will. Blue dragon never looked "Amazing" just fun but wasn't. 

@Goofy - Whatever makes money right? Though i don't see many people throwing around Lost Odyssey by the creator of FF. I do however say Lost Odyssey is the true Final fantasy 11. 

As for a next gen rpg, don't expect much from JRPG in that term. The new stuff they ever add is nothing special so unless FF13 comes out like i wish it would with real time effects happening while you choose attacks and formations, i won't be going crazy over it cause they labeled it "Final fantasy" I'll give it credit if it does something fun.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 4, 2008)

I agree that Lost Odyssey looks and feels really good. Im still waiting for a friend of mine to lent me his Xbox so i can play it xD
I don't think the port will take a long time to be completed, we will probably see a release at the end of the first quarter of 2010 and it's been like that with all FF's so we just have to deal with it...


----------



## Grandia (Aug 5, 2008)

some good news if you're from asia and have a 360, FFXIII coming over there as well, excluding japan though


----------



## Athrum (Aug 8, 2008)

2 new magazine scans from a Korean forum


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Bigger Scans_ 










The bottom panel of the XIII one is most definitely real-time, no doubt about it.

The top Versus panel could also be real-time, the lighting kinda gives it away. Could be wrong though.

Still both look great.


----------



## Gary (Aug 8, 2008)

Dang this game looks awesome


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 8, 2008)

Now _THOSE_ screens finally look like ingame footage.

Certainly not as crisp as the FMV's, but strong looking regardless.


----------



## Even (Aug 8, 2008)

looks friggin sweet


----------



## Jotun (Aug 8, 2008)

Kotaku touched on this, why "Playstation 3 Only Worldwide" instead of "Playstation 3 Only" for FF13 versus



Jesus does that dude look like Sasuke.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 8, 2008)

It is an insult to compare him to a Naruto character.


----------



## Segan (Aug 8, 2008)

He only compared the design, not the character itself. That being said, I had the same thought. The prince really looks like Sasuke in full 3D, and I like it.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 8, 2008)

~L~ said:


> It is an insult to compare him to a Naruto character.



Comparing? He fucking looks like him 

He even had red eyes in one of the trailers.

Also, mandatory lololololthisisnarutoforums.

Ya, I like it too Segan.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah it says that the pics from XIII are in-game footage. Also the platforms, it states that both games are for PS3, no Xbox mention, so this further proves that the Japanese won't get the 360 version.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 8, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Kotaku touched on this, *why "Playstation 3 Only Worldwide" instead of "Playstation 3 Only" for FF13 versus*
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus does that dude look like Sasuke.



lolz 360 port for NA/EU confirmedz


----------



## Athrum (Aug 8, 2008)

The only worlwide is because the game will be released simultaneous in Asian,Usa and Europe, kinda like FFXIII was supposed to before they had to make a crappy port so some american console xD


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 8, 2008)

OMG, the Prince is wearing the REON suit that was showcased on the party 

Finally, some ingame footage from both titles. =) I _was_ getting kinda sick from all the pre-rendered stuff.

They look great, the difference is hardly noticable. <3


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 8, 2008)

~L~ said:


> It is an insult to compare him to a Naruto character.



In what regard? Comparing Nomura's lack of awesome skills and the fact it comes off as a rehash of sorts, or the fact a character looks similar to one in a series where the main "ninja" is wearing an orange jumpsuit?


----------



## GsG (Aug 8, 2008)

In game screenshots from the magazine are looking pretty good.  I hope HD stand alone screenshots come in soon.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 16, 2008)

I. CANNOT. WAIT. FOR. THE. NEXT. ISSUE. OF. FAMITSU 

*Spoiler*: _l o v e _ 





waa, the ROEN suit looks so great on him :3




It's just a couple of days away <3


----------



## Grandia (Aug 16, 2008)

not a big fan of nomura but i really like his designs for both the XIII's


----------



## Athrum (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah the suit suits him well *tum*tum*tshhhh*
So he has blue eyes now, i wonder if they will change anything more in the characters. GL girl looks cute too


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 16, 2008)

Looks incredible.


----------



## GsG (Aug 16, 2008)

Good.  Some screenshots came closer than I thought it would.   I hope the HD ones follow as well.


----------



## Even (Aug 16, 2008)

screens from Versus look friggin sweet


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 16, 2008)

WHAT IS THIS?

HIS SUIT ONLY HAS ONE BELT?

WHAT THE *FUCK*?!


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 16, 2008)

There's probably miniature belts all up and down his arms underneath the coat. I'm surprised it's not a zip-up shirt either. Maybe Nomura's done with filling his characters up with Belts and zippers and now just goes for the designer outfits.


----------



## Gintara (Aug 16, 2008)

More info fomr NeoGAF and Forever-Fantasy: 

- FFXIII will definitely have a party battle system, where you control each character as they switch turns, like in a normal FF. It will not be like FFXII.

- FFXIII's story is being written such that every single of the main characters will feel like protagonists, instead of just supporting characters.

- At the top of the building where the prince and the heroine of Versus meet, there is a painting. That painting is the Shinigami that is worshipped in the world, and the painting of it in the game itself, is drawn by Amano.

- The name of the prince and the heroine in Versus will be revealed at TGS.

- The FFXIII demo disc included with FFVIIACC will be a PS3 disc, it's not on a standard blu-ray movie disc. This is good news for people with Euro PS3s, since it'll probably mean the demo will work even if the movie is region locked.

- There're 3 realtime screens of Agito XIII from the trailer, including a screen of Odin.

- 3 pages worth of FFXIII screens and stuff, about 20 screens. There are realtime screens too apparently.

- The FFXIII demo will be from the opening part of the game, and will be longer than FFVIIAC (longer than 90mins? ).

- 4 pages on Versus, about 10 screens all realtime.

- The world in Versus XIII worships a Shinigami and the Shinigami is designed by Amano

- The cars and clothing seen in the trailers so far will probably change in design for the final game

- The morale of the team is really high!

I guess wait for Tuesday for the info to be confirmed.

And some more LQ scans:
Ragin' Cajun
Ragin' Cajun
Ragin' Cajun
Ragin' Cajun

Hopefully no one has posted this yet...^^

If so, just ignore this then.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 16, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> WHAT IS THIS?
> 
> HIS SUIT ONLY HAS ONE BELT?
> 
> WHAT THE *FUCK*?!



That's the starting armor. When you change equipment it changes oin your character. Final armor is going to be made of belts zipped together.


----------



## Segan (Aug 16, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> WHAT IS THIS?
> 
> HIS SUIT ONLY HAS ONE BELT?
> 
> WHAT THE *FUCK*?!


Aren't you going to say:

"Thank God!"


----------



## geG (Aug 16, 2008)

Ah that's cool about the God being designed by Amano.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 16, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I. CANNOT. WAIT. FOR. THE. NEXT. ISSUE. OF. FAMITSU
> 
> *Spoiler*: _l o v e _
> 
> ...



Nice screen shots. The guys looks pretty cool, and the girl is quite pretty.

Lol @ Goofy...yeah it seems like they have few belts, at least on the outfits they are wearing in these pics.


----------



## geG (Aug 16, 2008)

It's probably because the clothes were designed by that Raon or whatever place rather than Nomura.


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2008)

HOLY SHIT 

Is it just me or does the main character of FF versus XIII look like Light from the Death Note live action movie?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 16, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> HOLY SHIT
> 
> Is it just me or does the main character of FF versus XIII look like Light from the Death Note live action movie?



Oh no, don't remind of..

Fucking Obata taking a heft, 40 pound shit upon Castlevania


----------



## Even (Aug 16, 2008)

sweet scans
in one of the scans it says that "the day to buy a PS3 is probably coming." I guess that means that they think that the games are looking great


----------



## Jotun (Aug 16, 2008)

Now Versus dude starting to look like Gackt/Sasuke fusion.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 16, 2008)

Even said:


> sweet scans
> in one of the scans it says that "the day to buy a PS3 is probably coming."



June 12th past already, though.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2008)

I like the suit look, seems cool.


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2008)

The main character looks like he's been pimping for a while


----------



## Enclave (Aug 17, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Or maybe it's cause Wii outsells both powerhouse consoles and they can save a hella of alot of money on putting it on the wii.
> 
> @which system to get it for, I'll be getting it for 360 unless I see a reason not to.



You need to take into account far more than just the popularity of a specific system.  The fact that they would be able to use the engine from FF XIII Verses is pretty huge.  Building it on the Wii would require building another engine which is a time consuming and costly thing to do.  Much more feasible to use an already existing engine, saves a lot of time and costs.

Of course this suggests that KH3 most likely would make it onto the PS3, but the 360 isn't a total impossibility.  The Wii is easily the least likely of the current gen systems to get the game.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 17, 2008)

I'll laugh if KH3 is a Wii exclusive using the PSP versions engine.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 17, 2008)

Actually, using the PSP's engine would pose problems as it would still need to be ported to the Wii and they use fairly different architectures.

Anyways, I'm not saying it's impossible for KH3 to go to the Wii.  I'm just saying PS3 and 360 are far more likely.


----------



## Akira (Aug 17, 2008)

Enclave said:


> You need to take into account far more than just the popularity of a specific system.  The fact that they would be able to use the engine from FF XIII Verses is pretty huge.  Building it on the Wii would require building another engine which is a time consuming and costly thing to do.  Much more feasible to use an already existing engine, saves a lot of time and costs.
> 
> Of course this suggests that KH3 most likely would make it onto the PS3, but the 360 isn't a total impossibility.  The Wii is easily the least likely of the current gen systems to get the game.




Square Enix loves money. Wii makes most money. Making the game for Wii needs the least money.


KH3= Wii exclusive using KH2 engine.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 17, 2008)

Ugh, I'm sick of KH titles with last-gen graphics.

I can only hope it isn't a Wii title.


----------



## Taki (Aug 17, 2008)

*Final Fantasy XIII demo to be over 2 hours long *

(From Joystiq)



			
				Joystiq said:
			
		

> A recent issue of Famitsu revealed a startling fact about the upcoming demo for Final Fantasy XIII -- the playable preview will apparently last longer than the film that it is packaged with, Final Fantasy: Advent Children Complete. For those of you keeping score at home -- the original Advent had a runtime of 101 minutes. Assuming this length will only increase with the director's cut of the film means Square-Enix's eagerly anticipated demo could last longer than two hours.
> 
> To put that in perspective, here are a few things that the demo (which the same Famitsu article revealed will cover the very beginning of XIII) will likely last longer than: an expeditious playthrough of Portal, the Anglo-Zanzibar War, an international soccer match (barring any lengthy penalties), and the celebrity status of Lou Bega.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh. Yeah. I forgot to post that. -___-;

Good news eitherway, if there's alot of gameplay included with it, we'll all be able to learn much of the battle system (at least as much as the demo would allow us to).

We better be allowed to save progress though  It'd suck if we have to play 2 hours straight without any breaks whatsoever >___>


----------



## Enclave (Aug 17, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Square Enix loves money. Wii makes most money. Making the game for Wii needs the least money.
> 
> 
> KH3= Wii exclusive using KH2 engine.





For one thing using the KH2 engine on the Wii would again require a lot of re-writing of code, then with differences in control schemes they would be better off just writing a whole new engine instead.  This makes it far more cost effective to make the game on the PS3 or 360.

I really don't understand how some people aren't getting this.  Like, I'm not saying all this because I want it on the PS3 or 360, in fact I don't particularly care as I have both a PS3 and a Wii.  I'm just pointing out the main reason you'll see the game on the PS3.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 17, 2008)

Im sick of that KH3 will be a WII exclusive etc etc, this isnt even the KH thread.
Anyway the demo from FFXII only hinted at the gameplay, i hope that the demo from 13 isnt the same


----------



## Segan (Aug 17, 2008)

One would think that writing a new engine for the Wii would be a lot cheaper than developing for PS3/360 altogether.

Not to mention, it would reach a much larger audience.


----------



## Akira (Aug 17, 2008)

Enclave said:


> For one thing using the KH2 engine on the Wii would again require a lot of re-writing of code, then with differences in control schemes they would be better off just writing a whole new engine instead.  This makes it far more cost effective to make the game on the PS3 or 360.
> 
> I really don't understand how some people aren't getting this.  Like, I'm not saying all this because I want it on the PS3 or 360, in fact I don't particularly care as I have both a PS3 and a Wii.  I'm just pointing out the main reason you'll see the game on the PS3.




I see your point, but I'm sure it would cost Square a LOT less to to create a new engine for the Wii than to develop it for PS3/360, even if they already had let's say, the FF13 engine at their disposal. Also, the inclusion of Disney characters would help appeal to the younger Wii audience.

Just to clarify, I'm not saying I would WANT it on the Wii, just that since Square doesn't stay console exclusive anymore and the Wii is an all around cheaper console to develop for with a bigger target audience, they'll release the sequel on Nintendo's console.


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 18, 2008)

Taki said:


> *Final Fantasy XIII demo to be over 2 hours long *
> 
> (From Joystiq)



Well it's nice to know that the game will likely have some nice depth to it. The longer it is, the better. Although if the games anything like MGS4 it could end up being 1 hour and 30 minutes of cutscenes and 45 minutes of actual playing. Of course if the game keeps looking the way it does I don't know if I'd actually mind watching those stunning visuals for an hour and a half.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Aug 18, 2008)

Gentleman said:


> Well it's nice to know that the game will likely have some nice depth to it. The longer it is, the better. Although if the games anything like MGS4 it could end up being 1 hour and 30 minutes of cutscenes and 45 minutes of actual playing. Of course if the game keeps looking the way it does I don't know if I'd actually mind watching those stunning visuals for an hour and a half.



I was thinking along the same lines. Though the demo couldn't be further away.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 18, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I see your point, but I'm sure it would cost Square a LOT less to to create a new engine for the Wii than to develop it for PS3/360, even if they already had let's say, the FF13 engine at their disposal. Also, the inclusion of Disney characters would help appeal to the younger Wii audience.
> 
> Just to clarify, I'm not saying I would WANT it on the Wii, just that since Square doesn't stay console exclusive anymore and the Wii is an all around cheaper console to develop for with a bigger target audience, they'll release the sequel on Nintendo's console.



Creating a new engine is VERY expensive, no matter the system it's being made on.  This is why you usually will see multiple games using the same engine instead of always writing a custom engine for each game they make, also why many companies lease out their game engines to other companies.  Creating a new engine is a VERY high cost and time consuming part of game development.  If a company can develop a game while using an already existing engine they have they will generally go with using that engine as it saves them much time and money and in regards to a future KH3, the FF XIII Verses engine is likely going to be perfect for a KH game.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 19, 2008)

*Some more higher quality scans*, the games really do look awesome.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 19, 2008)

Most of those pics seem to be from real time footage  man i waaannnttt


----------



## Grandia (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Athrum (Aug 20, 2008)

What's that? Does it add something to the discussion? Does it explain something new about gameplay, story or characters?


----------



## einuberninja (Aug 20, 2008)

Are there HQ links of the images posted a page back?

Also...that suit is excellence.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 21, 2008)

Nomura interview.

*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CJDZPP25*



> *Speaking about the eyes, the main female lead can be seen to have violet coloured eyes. So does the prince. We had the initial impression that he had red coloured eyes. From the new images, his eyes are blue. Will he have blue eyes normally?*
> 
> Normua: Yes. His eyes will only turn red at some special occasion. (Triggered by something)
> 
> ...


----------



## Athrum (Aug 21, 2008)

arghhhh, just to think i have to wait 2 years for these games makes me mad xD
SO they ditched the old outfit, nice, it looked like he was wearing a silk pajamas anyway, he looks better this way. And their encounter, very Romeo and Juliet-ish lol


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 24, 2008)

New screenshots

FF13:


*Spoiler*: __ 















Versus:


*Spoiler*: __ 











AgitoXIII:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 24, 2008)

AgitoXIII:


----------



## Psysalis (Aug 24, 2008)

Well that sucks that they got rid of first other costume from the trailer. It really looked badass IMO . The new suit looks pretty nice tho.


----------



## Even (Aug 24, 2008)

maybe they'll add it as DLC


----------



## Al-Yasa (Aug 24, 2008)

i have doubts about this game.......blame final fantasy X-2 and XII


----------



## Bender (Aug 24, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> New screenshots
> 
> FF13:
> 
> ...




Bad ass

By the way is it me or does the main character from versus's eyes change color alot? In the trailer and other scans we saw his eye colors were red. In those screen shots their blue.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 24, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Bad ass
> 
> By the way is it me or does the main character from versus's eyes change color alot? In the trailer and other scans we saw his eye colors were red. In those screen shots their blue.



You might want to check Loveless's post on this very same page. Has an interview where Normura says they change color.


----------



## Bender (Aug 24, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> You might want to check Loveless's post on this very same page. Has an interview where Normura says they change color.



Oh 

Forgot to look at that 

What's up with his eyes changing red or some other different color on a special occasion? That's pretty weird.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 24, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Oh
> 
> Forgot to look at that
> 
> What's up with his eyes changing red or some other different color on a special occasion? That's pretty weird.



Guess it's based on emotions thing like Kurapika from HunterXHunter it's probably a bloodline thing .


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 27, 2008)

FF13 Versus:


*Spoiler*: __ 












FF13:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 27, 2008)

God damn it, that girl in Versus has some awful hair.

It's like I'm looking at strings of hay attached to her head.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 27, 2008)

I want those games soooooooooo much. In another note Square Enix says "no FFXIII for Xbox in Japan" again. Man these guys don't know how to make deals :S


----------



## Even (Aug 27, 2008)

Xbox isn't popular in Japan at all... They only sell a few thousand machines each month, which is the bottom of the list... Even the PS2 sell more machines than the 360 does in Japan... The Japanese don't like the Xbox, hence, no FFXIII for Xbox in Japan. This means that Square will finish the PS3 version, release it on the Japanese market, port it to the 360, and then release it on the American and European markets. This also leads to the Japanese getting the game about a year or so before the rest of the world...


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 27, 2008)

These characters are looking really spiffy. I wonder how many will be in the party?


----------



## Akira (Aug 27, 2008)

Even said:


> Xbox isn't popular in Japan at all... They only sell a few thousand machines each month, which is the bottom of the list... Even the PS2 sell more machines than the 360 does in Japan... The Japanese don't like the Xbox, hence, no FFXIII for Xbox in Japan. This means that Square will finish the PS3 version, release it on the Japanese market, port it to the 360, and then release it on the American and European markets. This also leads to the Japanese getting the game about a year or so before the rest of the world...



Yeah, PS3 owners outside of Japan are annoyed at having to wait all the extra time.


Oh and in before SSJ3 with Tales of Vesperia sales info..


----------



## Even (Aug 27, 2008)

well, the PS3 is region code free, so if you don't mind the game being in Japanese, you could always import it


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't mind waiting 2-3 months when we already waited like 3 years now


----------



## Athrum (Aug 27, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I don't mind waiting 2-3 months when we already waited like 3 years now



2-3 months? you're being really optimistic xD it will take a better part of a year to do the port.


----------



## Even (Aug 27, 2008)

I think it'll take at least 6 months after the Japanese release before we can hope for a Western release...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 28, 2008)

Even said:


> I think it'll take at least 6 months after the Japanese release before we can hope for a Western release...



More than that, easily.

They won't even be STARTING the port until FFXIII is done in Japan. At least a year, at best.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 28, 2008)

^Damnit, stop making it sound like it's coming out in 2010/2011. lol


----------



## Athrum (Aug 28, 2008)

2010? yeah it probably will. The demo comes out in March, so that means the game in japan will come out around fall/end of the year.


----------



## Felix (Aug 28, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> ^Damnit, stop making it sound like it's coming out in 2010/2011. lol



Because it is


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 28, 2008)

You've gotta hate Microsoft. But recall this,  if you haven't already:

_Hashimoto: "Obviously, we announced the title for both the PS3 and 360, so in that sense we’re very excited to be able to appeal to a new user base and to fans that are users of both PS3 and 360. Another thing I’m excited about it that it’s traditionally taken about a year for localisation to take place, so the Japanese version can reach audiences around the world. But with this title we’re focused on decreasing that time gap. That means, right now, we’re not only involved in creating and developing, but also working hard to deliver the title in a fresh state to everyone in the world."_

Still, they can't be and most likely _won't be_ that efficient with localising the game while simultaneously porting it to the Xbox. Their 'focus in decreasing the time-gap' might be completely offset or further delayed by the porting process. So a year is probably what we should expect.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 28, 2008)

Owell, not like 30 other great games aren't hitting us first.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 28, 2008)

That works for me, but FF fans won't see it like that. I tell you, if MGS was delayed until 2010 I'd be vex.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 28, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> You've gotta hate Microsoft. But recall this,  if you haven't already:
> 
> _Hashimoto: "Obviously, we announced the title for both the PS3 and 360, so in that sense we?re very excited to be able to appeal to a new user base and to fans that are users of both PS3 and 360. Another thing I?m excited about it that it?s traditionally taken about a year for localisation to take place, so the Japanese version can reach audiences around the world. But with this title we?re focused on decreasing that time gap. That means, right now, we?re not only involved in creating and developing, but also working hard to deliver the title in a fresh state to everyone in the world."_
> 
> Still, they can't be and most likely _won't be_ that efficient with localising the game while simultaneously porting it to the Xbox. Their 'focus in decreasing the time-gap' might be completely offset or further delayed by the porting process. So a year is probably what we should expect.



The only series that they pull that decreased localization process with are series that sell double in the states than they do in Japan; that being the Kingdom Hearts games.

Every FF game that is worth anything has had over a 7 month-localization process.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 28, 2008)

Meh i don't mind waiting. Unless you know the world blows up or something. That would suck


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 28, 2008)

you all waited six years for ff 12, I'm sure you can wait for this.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 28, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> you all waited six years for ff 12, I'm sure you can wait for this.



Some regret the wait for that, to be honest.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 28, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> you all waited six years for ff 12, I'm sure you can wait for this.



We had KH2 between FFX-2 and FFXII to quench our thirst 

Now maybe we can use Last Remnant or White Knight Chronicles to spend the time.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 28, 2008)

^ I have a 360, I HAve plenty of RPGS to play   freaking two coming out this week ( well one did already). Sheesh, I have no time either


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 28, 2008)

Felix said:


> Because it is



it sure is! but once it comes out all the fanboys will forget it ever took 4 years


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 28, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> you all waited six years for ff 12, I'm sure you can wait for this.



But that's just FF wait. Plenty of other great games to play in between. People seem to blind to see other good games. Shame.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 28, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ I have a 360, I HAve plenty of RPGS to play   freaking two coming out this week ( well one did already). Sheesh, I have no time either



Well the only rpg that came out for XBOX and caught my attention was Lost Odyssey, so no loss there.

But crazy is right there will be plenty of good games for both consoles to come before FF. There is at least 3 games that will come out in the next couple months that i want to play and i don't have money for all lol. LittleBigPlanet, Resistance 2 and Mirror's Edge. Also resident evil 5 in march


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 28, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ I have a 360, I HAve plenty of RPGS to play   freaking two coming out this week ( well one did already). Sheesh, I have no time either



Since i got PS3 and 360 i win 

VC, LR, SO4,WC = Oh yeah winner = crazymtf


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 28, 2008)

> There is at least 3 games that will come out in the next couple months that i want to play and i don't have money for all lol. LittleBigPlanet, Resistance 2 and Mirror's Edge.


Three? Really? The _short side_ of my list for the next three months is 30 games long. October, for instance, is sitting at 11 absolute orders right now, still waiting on titles I'm not sure about yet 
[list is also not currently updated with pc releases].


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 28, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Three? Really? The _short side_ of my list for the next three months is 30 games long. October, for instance, is sitting at 11 absolute orders right now, still waiting on titles I'm not sure about yet
> [list is also not currently updated with pc releases].



Omg...I'm not the only one with to many games to buy


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 28, 2008)

Hah, yeah. I drew out a budget for the next three months, solely based on/revolving around release purchases xD


----------



## Even (Aug 28, 2008)

so many games, so little time


----------



## Hodor (Aug 28, 2008)

Man.. I was thinking, and I'm not really mad about it getting released on the 360, but I am wondering why they're going to delay the us ps3 release until the 360 version is done.  Would it be any less effective releasing on ps3 and releasing on 360 a couple months later?  Bah...


----------



## Athrum (Aug 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Omg...I'm not the only one with to many games to buy



Lol, well i only buy games for the PS3 that's why it's a short list


----------



## Even (Aug 28, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> Man.. I was thinking, and I'm not really mad about it getting released on the 360, but I am wondering why they're going to delay the us ps3 release until the 360 version is done.  Would it be any less effective releasing on ps3 and releasing on 360 a couple months later?  Bah...



I guess they'll be doing the relocation of the PS3 version and the 360 port at the same time, then releasing both versions at the same time


----------



## 64palms (Aug 29, 2008)

Final Fantasy Versus XIII seems not to be lacking zippers.
As an avid zipper fan, this pleases me.

That is all.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 31, 2008)

Dengeki Final Fantasy Versus XIII interview translated





> Our forum member epsilon has once again provided us with a translated interview. This time the interview is from the latest issue of Dengeki Playstation who talked with Nomura during DKS3137. He re-confirms that Final Fantasy Versus XIII will be a worldwide Playstation 3 exclusive and clears up a few other facts.
> *
> There is a scene whereby the female lead (Skirt girl) looks at the painting. Is the painting important?*_
> Nomura: The painting is something I wanted to include in the game. The scene is actually longer. After this scene, the 2 characters (Prince and Skirtgirl) will start their conversation. And they will disclose their names._
> ...


Zeche

FFvXIII pump up ahoy!!!!!!!!!!!! Damn it seems I'm more excited about this than ever now. Fuck yeah!!!!!!!!!!! Although I want XIII I think vXIII is the one I'm going to be playing the most. 

Nice to see it has that certain feel to it.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2008)

FF13 verses sounds awesome. But ff13 still has me more interested.


----------



## Sand Coffin (Aug 31, 2008)

This will be my first FF purchase let alone play through. I love RPG's and if I've read correctly, FF is a turn based RPG. It looks great and all the hype just makes me want it more.

And yes there's alot of good games coming out this month, next month, and the next month after next.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 31, 2008)

Cant WAIT for FFXIII. Now if only they would release Versus for 360 as well lol.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 1, 2008)

Nah they won't, Nomura recently reiterated that it's staying on the Playstation.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 1, 2008)

Thats what he also said for XIII right? And look what happened lol. I'm just hoping thats all.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 1, 2008)

There are different people working on ffxiii and ffvxiii, was Nomera involved with ffxiii even?

Also, we dont know if it'll be turn based or not.. I mean, it will be to some extent, but uh.. I hope it's not like 12 at least.  Also.. sphere grid>whatever the fuck it's called that ffxii had.  I want another sphere grid.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 1, 2008)

no more sphere grid. New leveling system is one of FF's pluses.

But no doubt Sphere grid shits on license board. They're almost the same but sphere grid was just bigger and had ALOT more to it.


----------



## Even (Sep 1, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> There are different people working on ffxiii and ffvxiii, was Nomera involved with ffxiii even?
> 
> Also, we dont know if it'll be turn based or not.. I mean, it will be to some extent, but uh.. I hope it's not like 12 at least.  Also.. sphere grid>whatever the fuck it's called that ffxii had.  I want another sphere grid.



Nomura is only character designer for FFXIII I believe... In FFvXIII, he's the director. Versus is being developed by the team who did Advent Children and the Kingdom Hearts series, and is led by Nomura.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm not worried about 13 being released on 360, at least not until after it's out on ps3.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 2, 2008)

FFXIII demo may be sold separately from advent children. Agito will come out only after FFvsXIII. Playstation Magazine spreads rumour that KHIII will be unveiled at TGS2008


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm not all that excited about XIII, but I am eagerly awaiting Agito and Versus. I can't wait to see some gameplay vids/pics for Versus


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd like to actually, yaknow...see GAMEPLAY now, please.

Really, all we have are pretty pictures on all three games, more or less. We don't even have a minute of gameplay footage when looking at all the games combined.

I've yet to be sold on the games, and shall continue to hold my concern. I bought FFXII without really looking into the gameplay, and I fully regret it, looking back at it. That was the worst part about the game, the way it played.

This shall never happen again, Final Fantasy. It is good gameplay or bust 

Or..more fancy, political Ivalice banter <3


----------



## Hodor (Sep 3, 2008)

I do want something better than 12, but I'll get 13 regardless, I am wondering what they're gunna do since they're not going back to full tbs. (turn based stratigy)


----------



## Alice (Sep 4, 2008)

I hope they will improve the gameplay. The 12 part failed at it.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 4, 2008)

Well opinions diverge as always. Many people liked 12.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 4, 2008)

The fanbase seem to be split in two when it comes to FF12. 

I've been a huge fan of the series since my youth, but still enjoyed XII quite a bit. Not my favourite or anything, but it was fairly good.


----------



## Even (Sep 4, 2008)

I enjoyed 12 too, to be honest...


----------



## Hodor (Sep 4, 2008)

I did enjoy 12, dont get me wrong, I just like the old turn based stratigy stuff more, but then again, going from 12 back to 10, everything took forever in 10..


----------



## Boromir (Sep 4, 2008)

You have GOT to love SE's 'loyalty to the end'.

I don't think i've ever seen a bigger dis to Sony. Ever.



Even said:


> I enjoyed 12 too, to be honest...



I LOVED XII. Brings back great memories.





... fucking Yiazamt.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 4, 2008)

konohamaster said:


> You have GOT to love SE's 'loyalty to the end'.
> 
> I don't think i've ever seen a bigger dis to Sony. Ever.



You're still going out at this? Meh, that is sooooo last E3.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 4, 2008)

konohamaster said:


> You have GOT to love SE's 'loyalty to the end'.
> 
> I don't think i've ever seen a bigger dis to Sony. Ever.
> 
> ...


Psh, you act like sony always had Final fantasy


----------



## Akira (Sep 4, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Psh, you act like sony always had Final fantasy



People tend to forget that Nintendo and Squaresoft were the best of friends for almost 8 years..


----------



## Hodor (Sep 5, 2008)

The main reason squaresoft went with sony if I remember correctly, is sony decided to use disks, cd's, while nintendo continued with their cartriges, which weren't as good, squaresoft was ready for more, and nintendo couldnt do it.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 5, 2008)

^Exactly. Is it square's fault sony fucked up and now isn't selling nearly as well? Nope.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm fine with it being on the 360, the only thing I dont like is them deciding to release them at the same time in the us.  That means they have to delay the ps3 version until they've completed porting it to the 360.. which'll probably add a couple months.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 5, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I'm fine with it being on the 360, the only thing I dont like is them deciding to release them at the same time in the us.  That means they have to delay the ps3 version until they've completed porting it to the 360.. which'll probably add a couple months.



A _couple is an understatement_

Look at most games coming out on other platforms, they are almost a year and change after the initial release.

Add localization process to that.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 5, 2008)

, I'm being optimistic..  Do they really think they'll do better releasing it at the same time than if they released it on ps3 when it's ready, and 360 once that's done?  those people arent gunna die, sales will probably be about the same and people would be much happier, at least people who own a ps3.


----------



## geG (Sep 5, 2008)

Nomeru said:


> I'm fine with it being on the 360, the only thing I dont like is them deciding to release them at the same time in the us.  That means they have to delay the ps3 version until they've completed porting it to the 360.. which'll probably add a couple months.



I don't think they ever said they're going to do that. On the contrary, they said they were going to take steps to try to make the gap between the Japanese and NA release shorter than usual.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 5, 2008)

No, they claimed they would go through the localisation process faster than before, so it might go a few months under a year for that. But the porting process will probably offset that and they did say they would release the Xbox and Playstation versions simultaneously in NA & EU. These guys are some jokers trying to make us pay for their demo though.


----------



## geG (Sep 5, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> they did say they would release the Xbox and Playstation versions simultaneously in NA & EU.


Again, I don't think they ever said that. I haven't seen anything stating that anyway.  Plus this is what they said at their E3 conference:



> -First and foremost, in no way is Final Fantasy XIII delayed because it is now being released on two consoles. To ensure a similar experience on both consoles, Square Enix has set up two separate teams to work on each version. Both of these teams are working along schedule.
> -The original Japanese and localized versions of the game will be exactly the same. Square Enix wants to shorten the previous six month localization time between the three major markets.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 5, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> These guys are some jokers trying to make us pay for their demo though.



Well, you don't get demos for many "blockbusters" like this. People who don't get invites for the betas wont play Resistance and LBP for example until the game comes out. Also it's a freaking 2h demo. Besides you can always buy the AC Blu-Ray and get it "free".


----------



## Akira (Sep 5, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> These guys are some jokers trying to make us pay for their demo though.



What's worse is that millions will buy it..


----------



## Boromir (Sep 7, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Psh, you act like sony always had Final fantasy



No, i know that. And i like the 360, i dont even LIKE the PS3.
I'm just sure that Sony took Final Fantasy for granted as "theirs".
Although there WAS Crystal Chronicles and all those DS games...


----------



## Hodor (Sep 9, 2008)

konohamaster said:


> No, i know that. And i like the 360, i dont even LIKE the PS3.
> I'm just sure that Sony took Final Fantasy for granted as "theirs".
> Although there WAS Crystal Chronicles and all those DS games...



I'd like to note that square enix said a couple times that they were making ffxiii for PS3 only.. they were still saying that like 2 weeks before e3 where they announced it was coming out for the 360 I think o.o.... (I dont remember exactly.. meh.)


----------



## Athrum (Sep 22, 2008)

New interview in Australian PSM


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 22, 2008)

Most interesting :3


----------



## Segan (Sep 22, 2008)

That's just the same old shit they've been saying forever.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 22, 2008)

OK as big as a fan i am of FF even this is starting to tick me off. They need to show some fucking gameplay. They hype there shit off the charts with CGI without giving us ANY hint of this gameplay. Let's go square.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 22, 2008)

I've given up waiting for new info, won't happen anytime soon.


----------



## Boromir (Sep 22, 2008)

Psh, and i'm more looking forward to Versus than 13 itself. That'll take a whole  'nother eternity.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 22, 2008)

I think they'll probably show something at TGS, besides they did show some new stuff during the weird named square party, we just didn't get trailers xD


----------



## Akira (Sep 22, 2008)

The complete lack of gameplay footage is starting to take the piss, they can't keep hyping this game by only showing us CG trailers.


----------



## Even (Sep 22, 2008)

there's a 90 minute demo coming soon, so just be patient


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 26, 2008)

> Yoichi Wada appeared on TV Tokyo today for an interview about what's currently going on at Square-Enix. He mentions the Tecmo take-over bid Square-Enix made as well as showing off some development screenshots of Final Fantasy XIII to show us that they are actually doing something. Thankfully, someone took some screencaps of the program.
> 
> The first two screenshots show the Pigtails Girl's model inside Crystal Tools. The video is supposed to be showing how changes in lighting direction appear on the model. The final screenshot shows how it looks up close in her eyes.



Images here:
*here


*


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 27, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> The complete lack of gameplay footage is starting to take the piss, they can't keep hyping this game by only showing us CG trailers.



Well, thankfully TGS is in two weeks. So hopefully we'll get a video or two of gameplay footage.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 27, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Images here:
> *here
> 
> 
> *



So graphics are top notch? Yep we know this. Now some gameplay square


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 27, 2008)

I've lowered my expectations of any good information about this game to almost nothing, eventually some gameplay will come, and I will be extremely happy, or I'll have seen it coming, but either way I'll avoid the disappointment.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't mind waiting, since there are other games that will keep me busy.

I will still keep my hopes up for this game.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 9, 2008)

New trailers shown at TGS, behind closed doors of course.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> New trailers shown at TGS, behind closed doors of course.



Oh Square. You act as if people find your ideas so interesting that they'd steal them


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 9, 2008)

Undoubtedly not to be seen for at least another month. Curse Square-ENIX and their ultra-secretive nature!


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 9, 2008)

Official character names:



> Users on 2ch have managed to take a look at the new Fabula Nova Crystallis trailers, and quickly posted new information - The names of the *Final Fantasy XIII* and *Final Fantasy Versus XIII* characters. Nomchan (or "Pigtails girl") from Final Fantasy XIII is called _Sarah_ or _Senon_, the prince from Final Fantasy Versus XIII is called _Noctis_ and the girl with the skirt is called _Stella_.
> 
> By the way, in Latin Noctis means 'of the night' and Stella means 'star'.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2008)

Noctis? That sounds like..some kind of grasshopper?

NOCTIS GRASSHOPPER!

Yeah...a fitting name for a boss in Mega Man X.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 9, 2008)

Lightning's name is still missing


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 9, 2008)

her name is bob


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 12, 2008)

FFXIII Agito PSP trailer leaked 

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDoRY8Q2rOI


----------



## Even (Oct 12, 2008)

looks awesome


----------



## Akira (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks pretty good, hopefully it'll actually be out soon.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Looks pretty good, hopefully it'll actually be out soon.



they will be releasing FF 14 greatest hits before 13 finally comes out


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 12, 2008)

good thing it's coming out on the psp rather than the phone. no one in america would get that if was only on the cell


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 12, 2008)

..apparently Versus XIII looks graphically better than XIII, nice to hear.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 12, 2008)

How can people say that without any gameplay being shown? lol


----------



## Akira (Oct 12, 2008)

Athrum said:


> How can people say that without any gameplay being shown? lol



It's probably because some of the scenes we've (or whoever went into the closed theatres) seen so far in both games have been using the ingame engine and Versus is the better looker.


In before people blaming Xbox for FF13 looking inferior to Versus, even though that's most likely the case.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

PS3 fanboys have been saying  Versus will be a god send over FF13 ever since the  e3 announcement

thank  you fenrir for proving my point


Shenanigans


----------



## Akira (Oct 12, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> PS3 fanboys have been saying  Versus will be a god send over FF13 ever since the  e3 announcement
> 
> thank  you fenrir for proving my point
> 
> ...



I'm confused, are you saying I'm a PS3 fanboy?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I'm confused, are you saying I'm a PS3 fanboy?



not directly i dont want to start any thing

ive just herd that argument a million times since e3 and it  annoys the shit out of me

before e3 , Versus was just a spin off, but now since FF13 multi plat its the superior game 

its an argument sony fan boys made up to compensate fro their lose of Exclusivity


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 12, 2008)

That argument is ridiculous. And it only applies to the US/EU versions, which will already get a delay due to localization.

There is no 360 version even planned for Japan, and it still is moving at a snails pace, ready to usurp XII in how long it takes to see the light of day.


----------



## Akira (Oct 12, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> not directly i dont want to start any thing
> 
> ive just herd that argument a million times since e3 and it  annoys the shit out of me
> 
> ...



I suppose I might have sounded a little fanboyish, but that really isn't the case. I don't really give two shits about Versus since it isn't coming out until I'm sitting in a retirement home but I basically meant its a possibility Square dev's didn't put as much effort into FF13's graphics in order to make the porting process easier (or something along those lines). I know Square have said that they're finishing the PS3 version before moving onto the 360 one, but I really don't see any point in believing what they say nowadays. No one is saying Versus is the superior _game_, just that it's a possibility it looks better for the reasons above.


For the record I'm not trying to start a flame war, and please don't anyone think I'm defending Square Enix, I've been developing a slow but strong dislike for them ever since the "no creativity" plan


----------



## Lucius (Oct 12, 2008)

fucking square.. way to go to show show it in a closed theater. and on top of that no gameplay.. i'd hate them if i didn't freaking love them.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 12, 2008)

Lucius said:


> fucking square.. way to go to show show it in a closed theater. and on top of that no gameplay.. i'd hate them if i didn't freaking love them.



They've been doing this for years. It sort of explains why I expect so little from them. Because they showcase so little, and whatever they flaunt and do so often, it's some mediocre FF spin-off mindless drones want.

That and the all of the downgrading things they've done with the KH games over the years. How the fuck has that series added more content with each game, but has gotten less awesome, installment after installment?


----------



## Athrum (Oct 12, 2008)

Well FFvs13 was never meant to be a spin-off, since both games were announced Versus was labeled as the dark side of FF13.

Anyway another bad news from Square. Remember that demo that is going to come out with FFAC Complete? Well it seems only the first batch of the blu-rays will have the demo, so it's kinda of a limited edition thing


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Well FFvs13 was never meant to be a spin-off, since both games were announced Versus was labeled as the dark side of FF13.



if yjay  were the case they'd split it down the middle like Pokemon Versus is not the main game and so its a spinoff


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> They've been doing this for years. It sort of explains why I expect so little from them. Because they showcase so little, and whatever they flaunt and do so often, it's some mediocre FF spin-off mindless drones want.
> 
> That and the all of the downgrading things they've done with the KH games over the years. *How the fuck has that series added more content with each game, but has gotten less awesome, installment after installment?*



That's arguable. But which other KH game besides 2 came out for KH?


----------



## geG (Oct 12, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> In before people blaming Xbox for FF13 looking inferior to Versus, even though that's most likely the case.



That has nothing to do with it. All the footage is from the PS3 version


----------



## Masurao (Oct 12, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> That's arguable. But which other KH game besides 2 came out for KH?



Chain of Memories for the GBA. It wasn't that great of a game but w/e.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 12, 2008)

2 was too flashy compared to one. But that's up to the person playing, of course.
FF Disssidia also seems to follow suit.
And I wish Square can return to their roots for Final Fantasy at least once, for a new game(not a remake).
I miss the good ol' turn-based days.
And too me, it seems a bit silly to make a series of XIII. 
Just add whatever spin-oof there will be made of it to the main disc, or on a seperate one, and add it to the purchase.
NOTE: I really haven't been checking up on this game, so don't go batshit insane on me for sounding like I know nothing.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 12, 2008)

I love KH2. It has the coolest villains EVER!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 13, 2008)

Athrum said:


> I love KH2. It has the coolest villains EVER!!



WAT

II had some of the most poorly developed cast of baddies in the history of a Square RPG.

Or are you too much of a sucker for Nomura bishonen black zipper dudes?


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 13, 2008)

can I just say that even though I am looking forward to FF XIII - all the versions on PS3 - I am not really looking forward to it? why? because of the battle system. IMO FF X was the last final fantasy that I really enjoyed and apart from the story, it was all about the battle system. there is just something about the turn based system that allows you to use more thinking and strategy, because everything is slowed down which allows you more time to think, and I just dont feel it the same way with the more rushed ATB system they used in FF X2 and FF XII. and they would not be using turn based battle system in FF XIII because they want it to feel more dynamic. well, I ended up not really getting into the battle system the same way I got into the one for FF X becuase non of the battles allowed me the time to think and plan ahead with each turn and use all of the moves and spells at my disposal. Ill still play the final fantasy games because the stories had always been at least good. but god, I do miss the turn based system and it seems like I have to play the older games just to get that.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Oct 13, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> can I just say that even though I am looking forward to FF XIII - all the versions on PS3 - I am not really looking forward to it? why? because of the battle system. IMO FF X was the last final fantasy that I really enjoyed and apart from the story, it was all about the battle system. there is just something about the turn based system that allows you to use more thinking and strategy, because everything is slowed down which allows you more time to think, and I just dont feel it the same way with the more rushed ATB system they used in FF X2 and FF XII. and they would not be using turn based battle system in FF XIII because they want it to feel more dynamic. well, I ended up not really getting into the battle system the same way I got into the one for FF X becuase non of the battles allowed me the time to think and plan ahead with each turn and use all of the moves and spells at my disposal. Ill still play the final fantasy games because the stories had always been at least good. but god, I do miss the turn based system and it seems like I have to play the older games just to get that.



Well X was great, but was too easy due to the slowness of CTB. ATB from IV to IX had the right balance, and with wait and active settings you could customize the speeds. I like to have time to think and strategize, but I find it challenging and fun to do that in a fast pace so it keeps the excitement and flow moving.


----------



## Austeria (Oct 13, 2008)

FFXIII leaked trailer audio: Chapter 18 is out

Also, it turns out that the FFXIII demo that will come with the ACC movie is only for the first batch. SE taking their exclusivity to an unprecedented level, to the extent of sacrificing sales. I'll be surprised if they release something regarding a major FF title without the word "limited" somehow associated with it.

Before you know it, you're gonna have to work for SE to be able to play their games.


----------



## Akira (Oct 13, 2008)

Square went from a company that made some fantastic RPGs and basically put the genre on the map(in mainstream gaming) to a company who threatened to fire people with original ideas and promoted the upcoming release of a demo of a game which we should have been playing this time last year the same way other companies promote new IPs

And yet, they can still stick Sephiroth's mug on a turd and it'll sell like hotcakes.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 13, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Square went from a company that made some fantastic RPGs and basically put the genre on the map(in mainstream gaming) to a company who threatened to fire people with original ideas and promoted the upcoming release of a demo of a game which we should have been playing this time last year the same way other companies promote new IPs
> 
> And yet, they can still stick Sephiroth's mug on a turd and it'll sell like hotcakes.



It always boils down to what sells, and what saps will buy it.

It explains why there are so many FFVII spin-offs, when only ONE game was good.

Look at Sonic; none of his games post-Dreamcast have been anything above decent at BEST, and people keep buying them.

People for whatever reason still think characters like Cloud and Sephiroth are _good_ characters, even if those ties are ran by "firsts" for them. The first spiky haired emo and awkwardly adored character who isn't that great to begin with they have experienced for the first time in an RPG 

Oh, and people were upset at a character in the party dying. It was done before, with cooler characters too. Tellah>>>Aerith, every day of the week. 

Damn RPG virgins. VIII was my first FF and I don't hold it up blindly at all. I can't stand that game anymore.

/rant

At least blind VII-peeps will want to get the "limited" version, to pla-...watch FF XIII. I bet the only gameplay in that demo will consist of the 5 second "footage" of gameplay they've been showing since the first trailer.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 13, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Square went from a company that made some fantastic RPGs and basically put the genre on the map(in mainstream gaming) to a company who threatened to fire people with original ideas and promoted the upcoming release of a demo of a game which we should have been playing this time last year the same way other companies promote new IPs
> 
> *And yet, they can still stick Sephiroth's mug on a turd and it'll sell like hotcakes.*



thats capitalism for you. when a great idea makes money, ruining by over exposing it to make some dough


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> thats capitalism for you. when a great idea makes money, ruining by over exposing it to make some dough



god i hate FFVII


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 13, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> god i hate FFVII



you hate the original or you hate what it has become due to the 10000 sequels they have made and the ones they are going to make in the future?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> you hate the original or you hate what it has become due to the 10000 sequels they have made and the ones they are going to make in the future?



yes


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> god i hate FFVII



LOL coming from the guy who thought 10 and 10-2 were good


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> LOL coming from the guy who thought 10 and 10-2 were good



they were.

ive played FF7 and was left under whelmed

were as 10 got  emotion out of me

8 did too, i love that game

7 i couldnt wait to get it over with so i could say i played it


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 13, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> LOL coming from the guy who thought 10 and 10-2 were good



well, maybe X and X-2 were more his style. nothing wrong with that


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2008)

Maybe so. I mean FF7 love story was annoying but atleast they didn't have a terrible fucking one like 10. I never laughed so hard when i saw that kissing scene under water. Oh man that shit was TOOO funny.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> well, maybe X and X-2 were more his style. nothing wrong with that



FFX had a  moving story, and  cool characters

FFx-2 had scantily clad girls whats not to love


where as FF7 is the PRime example of an EMo game




> Maybe so. I mean FF7 love story was annoying but atleast they didn't have a terrible fucking one like 10. I never laughed so hard when i saw that kissing scene under water. Oh man that shit was TOOO funny.


 how exactly was that scen funny?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2008)

FF7 a emo game? How old are you...

And what's not to love about 10-2? Is that a serious question. Just about everything in that game sucked and If you get off on CGI models...well...yeah...


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> FF7 a emo game? How old are you...
> 
> And what's not to love about 10-2? Is that a serious question. Just about everything in that game sucked and If you get off on CGI models...well...yeah...



20 how old are u?


i kept expectign cloud to start cuttign him self with his oversized sword lol


as for X-2 , i liked the characters, the designs, the music,  and the the Job change system which was really cool and left room for alot of growth, 


also the plot  wasnt intirly bad, i liked the warring factions, and the depictions of a world in recovery


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> 20 how old are u?
> 
> 
> i kept expectign cloud to start cuttign him self with his oversized sword lol
> ...



19

Cloud wasn't the greatest character. I didn't love his personality but i understood he's basically a solider who has to do his duty. Meh it wasn't anything exciting. It was more the other characters i liked except Vincent, i hate that mother fucker. Also the end of the world thing was presented better in 7 for me then 10, except the ending. 7's was almost as bad as 10's. Actually most FF suck at endings it seems. 

10-2's story was by far the worst IMO. It was just so fucking boring. The only good quality in 10-2 was basically the battle system, was fun to use. but man did the story suck and barely add anything to 10. 

But on the point of FF7 being emo, no. None of the final fantasy games have emo characters, not even close. If cloud was emo he'd be crying in a corner and can't lift up a finger from all the blood lose of cutting himself. cloud was a solider, a quite one who didn't talk much but he was a solider. Back then alot of MC and even today are the silent type. Cloud was far from emo, none of the final fantasy characters were...not yet anyway.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> 19
> 
> Cloud wasn't the greatest character. I didn't love his personality but i understood he's basically a solider who has to do his duty. Meh it wasn't anything exciting. It was more the other characters i liked except Vincent, i hate that mother fucker. Also the end of the world thing was presented better in 7 for me then 10, except the ending. 7's was almost as bad as 10's. Actually most FF suck at endings it seems.
> 
> ...




cloud not emo have u seen advents children , hes soo emo he spends half to movie mopeing aboud how he  thinks hes usless , and cant help any one even thogh he saved the fucking world

as far as FF X-2 it adds alot to FFX, it gives it a more definitve endign, it adds more to the back story, and like i said depicts the Spira's recovery


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 13, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Maybe so. I mean FF7 love story was annoying but atleast they didn't have a terrible fucking one like 10. I never laughed so hard when i saw that kissing scene under water. Oh man that shit was TOOO funny.



I didn't find it funny, I found it forced.

How people thought that such a plot element was strong at a love level is beyond me.

Squall "whatever" and Rinoa had a better love story in VIII, and that was forced as shit, too.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I didn't find it funny, I found it forced.
> 
> How people thought that such a plot element was strong at a love level is beyond me.
> 
> Squall "whatever" and Rinoa had a better love story in VIII, and that was forced as shit, too.



i wouldnt say Tidus and Yuna wer "in love" at that point , their was attraction,  nad she had been thru a helll of a lot, [Findign out her religon is a lie, Symour forcing him self on her, being alinated by the people, plus the stress of  sacrificng her self] and he wanted to comfert her


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> cloud not emo have u seen advents children , hes soo emo he spends half to movie mopeing aboud how he  thinks hes usless , and cant help any one even thogh he saved the fucking world
> 
> as far as FF X-2 it adds alot to FFX, it gives it a more definitve endign, it adds more to the back story, and like i said depicts the Spira's recovery



Yeah because having a disease that'll kill you doesn't make you all fucked up. And he spends 25 minutes saying he can't help because he couldn't even save the girl he loved. He couldn't save his best friend. He's dying on top of that. He doesn't have much motive to do things cause there's nothing he could do at this point but he knows when it's time to fight and that's why he whooped ass in the end. 

I'll take a hero who doesn't talk much and only fights over a goofy and gay looking hero *No offense to gays, but tidus looks like about as mainly as clay akin.*


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah because having a disease that'll kill you doesn't make you all fucked up. And he spends 25 minutes saying he can't help because he couldn't even save the girl he loved. He couldn't save his best friend. He's dying on top of that. He doesn't have much motive to do things cause there's nothing he could do at this point but he knows when it's time to fight and that's why he whooped ass in the end.
> 
> I'll take a hero who doesn't talk much and only fights over a goofy and gay looking hero *No offense to gays, but tidus looks like about as mainly as clay akin.*



You dint see shinra crying like a bitch now did u?, it dosentm ater why he was emo he was still emo, 

it shouldnt take a  50+ hour game & a movie too have Full character devlopment

Tidus looks almost the same as cloud watchu talking about [they both look efeminate], and tidus when he had probloms he delt with them then proceded to get his job done,


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> You dint see shinra crying like a bitch now did u?, it dosentm ater why he was emo he was still emo,
> 
> it shouldnt take a  50+ hour game & a movie too have Full character devlopment
> 
> Tidus looks almost the same as cloud watchu talking about [they both look efeminate], and tidus when he had probloms he delt with them then proceded to get his job done,



Character devolopment doesn't mean a character traits have to completely changes. Cloud remains a solider throughout the game and the movie. He does the mission he's told, simple as that. To keep the ones he likes safe he'll fight, nothing more or less. That's not emo, you're now sounding like a idiot. 

And cloud - 


Does not look as gay as tidus nor does he have the gay personality of tidus *And thank the fucking invisible guy up there*


----------



## Masurao (Oct 14, 2008)

Lol @ this debate. It's really fun to sit back, and enjoy these. That said, my favorite FF was IX. FF 10 was okay, but I liked FF IV, V, and FF VII much more. I still need to play FF VI.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 14, 2008)

hey guys i thought this was a final fantasy 13 thread


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 14, 2008)

Square doesn't reveal shit about its games so theres shit else to talk about....and people have alot to get off their chest apparently, since they cant talk about their Tidus hate or watever anywhere else. let this shit ride its funny.

amazing how people hate on emo and then bash Tidus lol. damned if u do and damned if u dont right?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 14, 2008)

I am really excited for this game, but I really need to work on getting a PS3 first. (and finishing FF4.)


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Oct 14, 2008)

It bugs me when people call a character emo whenever that character shows emotions.

Cloud was guilty over his friend's deaths, wouldn't you feel the same if you thought your friend died because of you?

I've even seen people bash Vaan, when Vaan had the right to be "emo" (he was looking at the man who killed (at least, he thought he did) his brother for fuck sake).

All of them are great characters so stop with this emo stuff.


----------



## mmzrmx (Oct 14, 2008)

Cloud did seem overly depressed in AC compared to FF7, I personally disliked it since it seemed very different compared to how he ended in FF7. 

Saying Cloud is in emo in FF7 is pretty idiotic, and shows that some people really exaggerate or don't pay attention to the game they play. A majority of the game he goes on acting fairly normal, and he actually talks a decent amount(another thing people exaggerate about). He finds out the truth then breaks down(understandable in his position imo), which gets resolved after a little while. Once that is resolved he acts pretty normal again.Anyways enough about FF7 and Cloud.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 14, 2008)

People this days like to call emo to everyone that is somewhat depressed, to me emos are wannabes that for some reason think they are cool if they look depressed despite having no problems, most of Final Fantasy characters have real problems unlike those so called emos!


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 14, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> *FF7 a emo game? How old are you...
> *
> And what's not to love about 10-2? Is that a serious question. Just about everything in that game sucked and If you get off on CGI models...well...yeah...



um, FF VII is kinda emo


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 14, 2008)

Emo is a just one of those trendy words that people use to describe everything. Idiots run around calling music emo when there's no reason for it to be or because they don't like it or whatever. 

Emo isn't the right word to describe FF7, really it makes more sense in the context of FF8 because of how Squall acts unreasonably depressed and is mean to others. And then has all of this teen angst relationship stuff going on.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> um, FF VII is kinda emo



Except it wasn't. Emo is not the word for it. If FF7 is a emo game then Batman dark knight is a emo movie.


----------



## escamoh (Oct 14, 2008)

i hope versus XIII somehow magically comes to the 360


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 14, 2008)

escamoh said:


> i hope versus XIII somehow magically comes to the 360



since FF XIII is already coming to 360, consider it a done deal that versus XIII is gonna be on 360. it doesn't make sense for them to release some of it on 360 and all of it on PS3.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 14, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> since FF XIII is already coming to 360, consider it a done deal that versus XIII is gonna be on 360. it doesn't make sense for them to release some of it on 360 and all of it on PS3.



Why not? It's happened the other way around with other games.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 14, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Why not? It's happened the other way around with other games.



do you really think square enix will release FF XIII on 360, and not release versus XIII? I think they are not talking about a release because they haven't started working on the title for 360, but as soon as they start, you will hear the announcement.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 14, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> do you really think square enix will release FF XIII on 360, and not release versus XIII? I think they are not talking about a release because they haven't started working on the title for 360, but as soon as they start, you will hear the announcement.



Well who would have thought that there would be extra levels in the 360 version of GTA4. Just remember that games on different systems are sometimes different or missing entire parts.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 14, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Well who would have thought that there would be extra levels in the 360 version of GTA4*. Just remember that games on different systems are sometimes different or missing entire parts.



thats true, but that's just a difference extra levels in two games that are essentially similar. you should also look at it from square enix's point of view. if they have already began to move towards a multi-platform approach for their software offering to maximize profit, and the final fantasy series happens to be one of their biggest money maker especially overseas, and xbox 360 is much more widely available in the states, which prompted their decision to branch out into the multi-platform approach in the first place. why go half way by just releasing FF XIII and not versus XIII, which according to square enix are both completely different games? if FF XIII and versus XIII were the same game, + or - a few extras, then it just a matter of how they want to package it for the different consoles, but in this case, they are both different games entirely. it does not make sense to release one on both systems and release the other on just one system from a business point of view. unless they dont have the money to release both software on both systems and I doubt this is the case.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 14, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> thats true, but that's just a difference extra levels in two games that are essentially similar. you should also look at it from square enix's point of view. if they have already began to move towards a multi-platform approach for their software offering to maximize profit, and the final fantasy series happens to be one of their biggest money maker especially overseas, and xbox 360 is much more widely available in the states, which prompted their decision to branch out into the multi-platform approach in the first place. why go half way by just releasing FF XIII and not versus XIII, which according to square enix are both completely different games? if FF XIII and versus XIII were the same game, + or - a few extras, then it just a matter of how they want to package it for the different consoles, but in this case, they are both different games entirely. it does not make sense to release one on both systems and release the other on just one system from a business point of view. unless they dont have the money to release both software on both systems and I doubt this is the case.



If Square was all about the money...wouldn't we see more games come here that don't? Square has a largely Japan centric view. The 360 isn't shit in Japan, that's why I think its been largely neglected.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 14, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Except it wasn't. Emo is not the word for it. If FF7 is a emo game then Batman dark knight is a emo movie.



well depending on who u ask....


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 14, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> well depending on who u ask....



You mean like if you ask some one who has no idea what real emo is and who just uses the word because they saw it on the internet?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You mean like if you ask some one who has no idea what real emo is and who just uses the word because they saw it on the internet?



Win Win comment


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You mean like if you ask some one who has no idea what real emo is and who just uses the word because they saw it on the internet?



  ive herd the movie been called grim by people off the  internet

i dont think Dark knight was emo [did it have tis moments yes but every movie dose]

FF7 though was verrrry emo, Vincent & cloud alone are emo enough to depress every kid on Live journal


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> ive herd the movie been called grim by people off the  internet
> 
> i dont think Dark knight was emo [did it have tis moments yes but every movie dose]
> 
> FF7 though was verrrry emo, Vincent & cloud alone are emo enough to depress every kid on Live journal



Emo as in over the top emotional? I guess having your town burned to the ground, losing your family and friends and having the woman you love used as an incubator for the world's greatest evil while some asshole scientist turns you into a monster is no reason to get upset. 

But Squall..."Whaaaa I don't want people to talk about me in past tense, I'm going to go brood!" 

Get it straight man.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Emo as in over the top emotional? I guess having your town burned to the ground, losing your family and friends and having the woman you love used as an incubator for the world's greatest evil while some asshole scientist turns you into a monster is no reason to get upset.
> 
> But Squall..."Whaaaa I don't want people to talk about me in past tense, I'm going to go brood!"
> 
> Get it straight man.



did u hear me say Squall wasn't emo?

and yes all of that is emo, its an emo story


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 15, 2008)

for the record to be honest all the final fantasy male characters have some sort of a personallty dissorder

BTW i appreciate the neg rep  card board tube Knight


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> did u hear me say Squall wasn't emo?
> 
> and yes all of that is emo, its an emo story



Emo stories involve lesser things normally, heartache that's not always undue, but often over done.

And by that means every FF excluding 1 is emo...because all of the characters are depressed or at least one major one is.




arcanecapricorn said:


> for the record to be honest all the final fantasy male characters have some sort of a personallty dissorder
> 
> BTW i appreciate the neg rep  card board tube Knight



You're welcome, I don't see how someone can like Tidus over most of the other characters, he's okay but he's nothing to write home about.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Emo stories involve lesser things normally, heartache that's not always undue, but often over done.
> 
> And by that means every FF excluding 1 is emo...because all of the characters are depressed or at least one major one is.



its about how the characters deal with he tragedy, Cloud Basically shut down, thats emo

when u look at Tidus and his story when shit happened, he got upset, but then used that to motivate him self, he never shut down , he never lashed out out at his friends, in fact he motivated the other characters who might have done that


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> its about how the characters deal with he tragedy, Cloud Basically shut down, thats emo
> 
> when u look at Tidus and his story when shit happened, he got upset, but then used that to motivate him self, he never shut down , he never lashed out out at his friends, in fact he motivated the other characters who might have done that



Tidus didn't have much character growth.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Tidus didn't have much character growth.



...are u high?

He went from a , Jock, slightly self centered guy, to a man  ,willing to give every thing he had for the cause, willing to make the sacrifices to bring the peace to the world, 

if u say he didn't have much character growth i say u never played the game

 he dint need a 50 + hour game and a movie to get his shit together, and he didn't have to start out a emotionless douche bag for his character to come full circle ether


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> ...are u high?
> 
> He went from a , Jock, slightly self centered guy, to a man  ,willing to give every thing he had for the cause, willing to make the sacrifices to bring the peace to the world,
> 
> ...



Funny, he just seemed like a guy with daddy issues for most of the game. He never seemed self centered though, I mean he was caring but I think he started the game like he ended it, only for a little bit did things really change for him. And I think the ending is what made that game really. Had it ended another way it would have probably not been as good.

Edit: Oh right, he just needed some women to come and save him through some unexplained force...


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Funny, he just seemed like a guy with daddy issues for most of the game. He never seemed self centered though, I mean he was caring but I think he started the game like he ended it, only for a little bit did things really change for him. And I think the ending is what made that game really. Had it ended another way it would have probably not been as good.
> 
> Edit: Oh right, he just needed some women to come and save him through some unexplained force...



ok First He saved her

unless ur talking about his resurrection at the end, and that wasn't unexplained

second

Yes he had daddy issues, and that was a major driving force behind his character, but it never made him shut down completely he dealt with it, and when he finds out about what happened to his father those "issues" are what begins the transformation in his character, 

and he was *A bit* self centered  in the beging of the game all he cared about in the long haul was getting home, but he wasn't such a douche he was above helping people.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2008)

There's a difference between a depression story and a emo story Zen, stop sounding like a jackass please. 

Cloud had reason to be upset most of the time. You act like every scene he would be like "Whaa...why em i doing this" no. He did his job and took out whoever he had to. I mean he brought back a company with a few guys. That's not very emo sounding to me. 

And by all means please tell me when cloud DIDN'T try to save the world. Last i checked every time it came to fighting cloud didn't back down. 

You sound like a 14 year old kid who just found the word being used in a group situation by some guys who end sentences with "Bro" or on the internet where it's cool to hate on the biggest games out there with no reasons why.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 15, 2008)

Response for the Versus in XBOX360 thingy.

Although i only own a PS3 i also think it's kind of silly to not port the game to the 360 but Nomura as you all know is  big PS fanboy and he already stated that as long as he's the head of the project Versus will not see a 360 version, and i don't see Square ditching Nomura like that, the man has popstar fame in japan lol


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 15, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Response for the Versus in XBOX360 thingy.
> 
> Although i only own a PS3 i also think it's kind of silly to not port the game to the 360 but Nomura as you all know is  big PS fanboy and he already stated that as long as he's the head of the project Versus will not see a 360 version, and i don't see Square ditching Nomura like that, the man has popstar fame in japan lol



For better or worse, all Square has is Nomura now.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 15, 2008)

Why is everybody hating on Nomura


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 15, 2008)

Noctis' and Stella's full names are the smallest text on their pictures. Blonde guy from XIII's name is.... Snow? =/

Also, the cloaked girl.... new character?

<3.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 15, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *If Square was all about the money*...wouldn't we see more games come here that don't? *Square has a largely Japan centric view.* The 360 isn't shit in Japan, that's why I think its been largely neglected.



of course they are all about money. they are a public company trading with stocks. they hold a responsibility to their share holders who invested in the company by buying stocks and they will ensure that they remain profitable in anyway they can, even if it means going multi-platform


well, they mentioned that they are looking to expand their overseas market. also one of the reasons why they are taking the multi-console approach


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> You sound like a 14 year old kid who just found the word being used in a group situation by some guys who end sentences with "Bro" or on the internet where it's cool to hate on the biggest games out there with no reasons why.



theirs a flaw in ur theory their buddy iam giving u reasons, sound reasons as to why *I* dont like the game  and why *I* found it to be an emo drag, 



> There's a difference between a depression story and a emo story Zen, stop sounding like a jackass please.


 Well then please explain it to the class smart guy



> Cloud had reason to be upset most of the time. You act like every scene he would be like "Whaa...why em i doing this" no. He did his job and took out whoever he had to. I mean he brought back a company with a few guys. That's not very emo sounding to me.
> 
> *And by all means please tell me when cloud DIDN'T try to save the world*. Last i checked every time it came to fighting cloud didn't back down.



*Advents children*, and  excuse me if  iam wrong but didn't cloud literally hand Sepiroth what he need to destroy the world, then fall into a coma, after learning the truth about his past tragic past, no thats not emo at all


----------



## Segan (Oct 15, 2008)

I watched Advent Children, and personally, I felt that Cloud was not exactly "emo", but rather melancholic with a heavy burden on his heart.

Of course, it might make no difference to you at all.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 15, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Also, the cloaked girl.... new character?
> 
> <3.



i think it's Nom-chan aka Sera

check this out:


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 15, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> Well then please explain it to the class smart guy



A depressing story is, just that, depressing. It will be filled with lows for the characters, plot twists that screw the protagonists over and other stuff like that. The characters will sulk, they will be sad, and they may even cry but it won't seem forced or over nothing. Aeries dies and everyone sad, that's not emo that a natural reaction to seeing someone you care about die. Sepiroth goes crazy after finding out the truth, kinda extreme but hey many soldiers have gone crazy over thinsg much smaller then that. Other examples of depressing stories are: Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back, Legacy of Kain series, The LoTR series was kind of a downer to me.

An emo story will have characters complain, bitch, and moan over nothing. He messed my toast up? BAWWWWWWWWWWWW. Car paint got scratched? BAWWWWWWWWW. Girlfriend left me because I'm a dick? BAWWWWWW. There's a girl that's prettier then me? BAWWWWWWWW
Emo stories are junk like Twilight.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> A depressing story is, just that, depressing. It will be filled with lows for the characters, plot twists that screw the protagonists over and other stuff like that. The characters will sulk, they will be sad, and they may even cry but it won't seem forced or over nothing. Aeries dies and everyone sad, that's not emo that a natural reaction to seeing someone you care about die. Sepiroth goes crazy after finding out the truth, kinda extreme but hey many soldiers have gone crazy over thinsg much smaller then that. Other examples of depressing stories are: Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back, Legacy of Kain series, The LoTR series was kind of a downer to me.
> 
> An emo story will have characters complain, bitch, and moan over nothing. He messed my toast up? BAWWWWWWWWWWWW. Car paint got scratched? BAWWWWWWWWW. Girlfriend left me because I'm a dick? BAWWWWWW. There's a girl that's prettier then me? BAWWWWWWWW
> Emo stories are junk like Twilight.



fair enough, but  i still think cloud handled his issues wrong which reflect bad on the story in general, and made it *Feel* emo


----------



## Athrum (Oct 15, 2008)

YEah his name is Snow. he looks cool, in a bumish kind of way xD


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> fair enough, but  i still think cloud handled his issues wrong which reflect bad on the story in general, and made it *Feel* emo



You didn't even know what Emo was back in 1997. Hardly anyone did. And like mystic trunks said, its not emo every time something is sad or depressing, especially when people are fighting a war, dying and there's a lot of realistic emotion flying around.

They aren't sulking around talking about how their hearts are so dark and the like. They moved through the grief, grew and fought.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You didn't even know what Emo was back in 1997. Hardly anyone did. And like mystic trunks said, its not emo every time something is sad or depressing, especially when people are fighting a war, dying and there's a lot of realistic emotion flying around.
> 
> *They aren't sulking around talking about how their hearts are so dark and the like. They moved through the grief, grew and fought*.



cloud fell into a coma same thing

right i dint know what emo was in 1997, but  i did think it was really sappy, it was emo before emo was emo


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> cloud fell into a coma same thing
> 
> right i dint know what emo was in 1997, but  i did think it was really sappy



He had Mako poisoning...he didn't fall into a coma because of Aeris dying.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> He had Mako poisoning...he didn't fall into a coma because of Aeris dying.



did i say that? no  no i didn't

he fell into that coma after  having  break don and giving  Sephiroth  what he need to summon the meteor, oh no but thats not emo


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> did i say that? no  no i didn't
> 
> he fell into that coma after  having  break don and giving  Sephiroth  what he need to summon the meteor, oh no but thats not emo



That's not why he fell into a coma, seriously he only fell into a coma because he was poisoned. 

And how emo/childish is Garnet not talking for a quarter of the game and fucking up my team roster with her whiny shit.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That's not why he fell into a coma, seriously he only fell into a coma because he was poisoned.
> *
> And how emo/childish is Garnet not talking for a quarter of the game and fucking up my team roster with her whiny shit.*



very emo

and i  didnt say why he fell into a coma , I stated the time line in which it happend, but the fact he fell into the coma [the writers used it as a metaphor for him falling into despair] is emo even if he did rise from it


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2008)

Zen the shit you spit out...what the fuck...

Anyway i can't even argue with you. It's like talking to a person who knows one word. In your case "emo" 

And FF13 looks nice from the pics up there.


----------



## Segan (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh jeezes, can't yeh kinnas behave yerselves...?

Will FF13 play like Crisis Core?


----------



## Athrum (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the file Yondi. It's kinda hard to listen, in some moments it looked like Romi Paku was voicing Lightning but i don't think it's her anymore. I read somewhere that the Fukuyama Jun is voicing Noctis.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2008)

Segan said:


> Oh jeezes, can't yeh kinnas behave yerselves...?
> 
> Will FF13 play like Crisis Core?



Doubt it, though i won't mind cause i liked CC gameplay.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Zen the shit you spit out...what the fuck...
> 
> Anyway i can't even argue with you. It's like talking to a person who knows one word. In your case "emo"
> 
> And FF13 looks nice from the pics up there.



what ever try coming up with an argument to dissuade my opinion then trying to crack a joke 


back on topic

Do we have any idea what the game play is even like [i hope its not like crisis core] i hope they go for some thing original


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> what ever try coming up with an argument to dissuade my opinion then trying to crack a joke
> 
> 
> back on topic
> ...



Why the fuck bother. Everything I've seen from you in response is "This is emo" nothing but that. It's a waste of time and the shit you post half the time is a joke, i don't need to even make one. 

And nobody knows yet, otherwise we wouldn't be bitching about a trailer for the game.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 15, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Thanks for the file Yondi. It's kinda hard to listen, in some moments it looked like Romi Paku was voicing Lightning but i don't think it's her anymore. I read somewhere that the Fukuyama Jun is voicing Noctis.


^______^

It's a shame it's such a small clip, though. It looks like it's the ending of the trailer too, since it has that piece of music that's ended the the other trailers so far (I'm not quite sure, but I distinctly remember one of the trailers being ended with it though ^^)

I'm not sure about her voicing Lightning, but I guess it would be appropriate, seeing as her voice is kinda manly, and Lightning is as well 

I have no objections on Jun doing Noctis, though. I'll be quite assured, in fact. He can really pull off sinister (lol, Lelouch) and being carefree really well. I know Noctis is neither of those but I'm confident about him doing it anyway.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Why the fuck bother. Everything I've seen from you in response is "This is emo" nothing but that. It's a waste of time and the shit you post half the time is a joke, i don't need to even make one.
> 
> And nobody knows yet, otherwise we wouldn't be bitching about a trailer for the game.



don't generalize my posts had allot of good points and wernt as simplistic as u would like to make them sound


from the 5 seconds of game play we've seen it almost looks  like their going for some sort of turn based reaction command system


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 15, 2008)

Segan said:


> Oh jeezes, can't yeh kinnas behave yerselves...?
> 
> Will FF13 play like Crisis Core?



I think i remember reading somewhere that would be something like Kingdom Hearts but more brutal, altough it was a loooooooong time ago!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> don't generalize my posts had allot of good points and wernt as simplistic as u would like to make them sound
> 
> 
> from the 5 seconds of game play we've seen it almost looks  like their going for some sort of turn based reaction command system



Everything cloud did to you is emo because you don't know the meaning of the word. So yes everything you said is as simplistic as it looks.


----------



## Austeria (Oct 15, 2008)

Mr. 33 cm = Snow? 

SE couldn't have made it worse. Then again, they're the same people who named their most popular character Cloud.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Everything cloud did to you is emo because you don't know the meaning of the word. So yes everything you said is as simplistic as it looks.



see ur generalizing again 

not every thing he did was emo, but  he di many emo thing, yes eventually he rised above his shit and managed to do what he had to, *and looked damn good doing it*, but that dosent erase the rest of the shit he did


for the record even though i don't like the movie, i think the highway chase in FF:AC was the best chase scene ive ever seen

see their didnt even use the word emo now did i


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> see ur generalizing again
> 
> not every thing he did was emo, *but  he di many emo thing*, yes eventually he rised above his shit and managed to do what he had to, *and looked damn good doing it*, but that dosent erase the rest of the shit he did
> 
> ...



Again you did use it. None of the stuff you said is emo at all.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Again you did use it. None of the stuff you said is emo at all.



i was talking about the second paragraph


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2008)

OK, doesn't change the fact that emo is the wrong word here. I can do that too. 

Sin looked badass when he blew up the town. 

Tidus is still a shitty main character in a crappy story.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> OK, FF7 = EMO
> 
> Sin looked badass when he blew up the town.
> 
> Tidus is still a Fine main character in a damn good story.





Fixed that Fail for u


----------



## Masurao (Oct 15, 2008)

For fucks sake...how long are you two gonna continue? Also, FF 7 is not an emo game......


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> For fucks sake...how long are you two gonna continue? Also, FF 7 is not an emo game......



hes the one who keeps brining it up

 ive tried to move back to topic, 

hes yet to give me a reason while iam wrong, while i give good arguments his answer to all them is "your wrong"

but if he want to tell me iam wrong again he can pm me


----------



## Lucius (Oct 16, 2008)

you guys should make a poll. let the public decide! thats the way to go yo!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2008)

Lucius said:


> you guys should make a poll. let the public decide! thats the way to go yo!



No point of another topic. Everybody in this topic disagrees with him because it's simply spitting bullshit. He wants me to respond to his weak arguments but i don't waste time doing it with someone who can't even understand the basic idea of emo. I mean falling into a coma means he's emo? Fucking retarded comment. 

And ff13 has no news, if it does it's a new picture of the same characters. No big deal to derail.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 16, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> did i say that? no  no i didn't
> 
> he fell into that coma after  having  break don and giving  Sephiroth  what he need to summon the meteor, oh no but thats not emo



Falling into a coma isn't emo, especially if you're pretty much dieing. It's like saying someones emo because they got shot in the spine and fell into a coma.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 16, 2008)

Cloud IS emo.

Tidus IS a shitty character.

Both of you stfu.

Anyways, has there been any news on whether or not Versus is gonna be PS3 exclusive or if it is moving to XBox like the other one?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2008)

Rage said:


> Cloud IS emo.
> 
> Tidus IS a shitty character.
> 
> ...



Cloud isn't emo, tidus is a shitty character, and no. 

And yeah versus is still on ps3 only. If it went to xbox 360 you'd see the internet explode of sony fanboys.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Cloud isn't emo



I'm not going to get into it with you so: No.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 16, 2008)

Cloud has been a happy go lucky dude, a player, a completely other person, a puppet, a cool ass dude, and an emo. He has gone thru the ropes. Hopefully he'll man up and smash Tifa and make sum babies and become the pushover daddy/husband.

Is that dude with the skully in XIII supposed to be the summoner or something? If so cool.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2008)

Rage said:


> Cloud IS emo.
> 
> Tidus IS a shitty character.
> 
> ...



Tidus *isnt *a shitty character, but yes Cloud *is *EMo


ive herd rumors of versus but nothing conclusive, any idea what tis about yet any one?


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 16, 2008)

Yuna and Tidus were horrible mains as far as Final Fantasy goes, and that's saying something.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Yuna and Tidus were horrible mains as far as Final Fantasy goes, and that's saying something.



based on what , iam very interested to know


----------



## Akira (Oct 16, 2008)

I wanted to strangle Yuna for the entire game, she was much worse than Tidus.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 16, 2008)

They both fucking sucked. Here, let me gift you with a summary of FFX, Tidus and Yuna:

The main protagonist is an unnamed Blitzball star who fans sometimes refer to as "Tidus", "that guy", or "Tight-Ass" from a magical futuristic city called Zanarkand. He is transported to a new world by a creature named Sin, who is actually his dad in the form of a giant fucking whale. Soon he meets a lady Summoner, named Yuna, and goes on a journey to protect her along with a number of other guardians despite the fact he spends most of the time ogling her. Along the way they always seem to get betrayed and/or raped by monsters and somehow a person retarded as Tidus is left to defend her?


*Meg Ryan as "Tight-Ass" Tidus*

The protagonist is aided, albeit grudgingly, on his adventure by a number of companions. This help comes in many forms which include falling unconscious after being stung by a wasp, jumping up really high and falling on monsters with a spear for 18-36 hit-points of damage, summoning monsters in a flashy laser-show which took cadres of Japanese animators 6 months to animate, takes 15 minutes to watch, and makes your console crash at the end of viewing.

The protagonist has a mildly grating catchphrase and short term memory loss, causing plot points and foreshadowing to be repeated several times. His main weapon for much of the game is a bubbling fish hook which can be used for skewering enemies in and out of water. He has the power to hold his breath for a long time, even while unconscious, and can defy physics. Like Rikku, his physical features take on a distinctly more Asian look when subject to a FMV. 

Yuna: A girl who suffered trauma to her vocal chords at an early age due to a mistimed Jecht Shot, rendering her unable to smile properly or speak above a whisper. Yuna is unique in being the only Final Fantasy character to wear a bra other than Kefka from FFVI and Kuja from FFIX, this of course making her the first female to wear one in the Final Fantasy franchise. She has a tendency to laugh for ten minutes whenever somebody mentions the wind. Is it also assumed by friends that she has been tripping on acid since she left her mother's womb.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2008)

Rage said:


> I'm not going to get into it with you so: No.



Exactly, it's a "no" he isn't a emo. 

Emo is when you're depressed for NO reason. Not when your dying, can't save friends, have the burden of saving the world with your memories all fucked up. 

Emo is a bitch who's like "Wha...i don't like that color" *Goes and cuts himself* Not someone who's quite but does his job. But morons here don't get that and I'm not one to attack a person but I'm seriously questioning some people's intelligence in this thread. 

And both tidus and Yuna sucked. So did wakka, probably one of the worst characters ever made in a video game. Annoying, shitty design, and holy shit bad dialog. Yeah most of the crew except two sucked in FF10.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2008)

Rage said:


> They both fucking sucked. Here, let me gift you with a summary of FFX, Tidus and Yuna:
> 
> The main protagonist is an unnamed Blitzball star who fans sometimes refer to as "Tidus", "that guy", or "Tight-Ass" from a magical futuristic city called Zanarkand. He is transported to a new world by a creature named Sin, who is actually his dad in the form of a giant fucking whale. Soon he meets a lady Summoner, named Yuna, and goes on a journey to protect her along with a number of other guardians despite the fact he spends most of the time ogling her. Along the way they always seem to get betrayed and/or raped by monsters and somehow a person retarded as Tidus is left to defend her?
> 
> ...



well any body  can make any thing sound bad when their being a douche about it.

ur post if full of shit, calling his sword a fish hook really? 

GTFO


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2008)

*"She has a tendency to laugh for ten minutes whenever somebody mentions the wind. Is it also assumed by friends that she has been tripping on acid since she left her mother's womb." *

Lmao best line ever.


----------



## Segan (Oct 16, 2008)

You guys are getting irrational and immature about something completely offtopic...one should ask DS to clean up this thread a little.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Exactly, it's a "no" he isn't a emo.
> 
> Emo is when you're depressed for NO reason. Not when your dying, can't save friends, have the burden of saving the world with your memories all fucked up.
> 
> ...



Actually, he is both an emo and a crossdresser. But much like how Believe It! lies to himself about Haku from Naruto being a girl, when he is in fact a guy, I imagine you're going to keep telling yourself Cloud is not emo, and is in fact some kind of badass, so that you can look up to Cloud as Believe It! jacks off to Haku. You probably also believe Sephiroth is the most badass villain ever created, full of deep and dark personalities that truly make him the God of all Villains, when instead he is actually just an insecure Mama's boy who instead of wallowing in self pity like an emo(i.e. Cloud) takes a more Gothic approach to his emotions, and decides to destroy the world.

But to each his own, of course. 




Segan said:


> You guys are getting irrational and immature about something completely offtopic...one should ask DS to clean up this thread a little.



Please, by all means, post something about the FFXIII's we haven't known for 3 months, and we'll get right on discussing the news.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2008)

Rage said:


> Actually, he is both an emo and a crossdresser. But much like how Believe It! lies to himself about Haku from Naruto being a girl, when he is in fact a guy, I imagine you're going to keep telling yourself Cloud is not emo, and is in fact some kind of badass, so that you can look up to Cloud as Believe It! jacks off to Haku. *You probably also believe Sephiroth is the most badass villain ever created, full of deep and dark personalities that truly make him the God of all Villains, when instead he is actually just an insecure Mama's boy who instead of wallowing in self pity like an emo(i.e. Cloud) takes a more Gothic approach to his emotions, and decides to destroy the world.*



Lmao So True


----------



## Segan (Oct 16, 2008)

@Rage: Or you could stop posting about anything non-FF13/versus


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 16, 2008)

Segan said:


> @Rage: Or you could stop posting about anything non-FF13/versus



You're posting off topic right now, bucko, as much as anybody else has been.

Enjoy your hypocrisy.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2008)

Rage said:


> Actually, he is both an emo and a crossdresser. But much like how Believe It! lies to himself about Haku from Naruto being a girl, when he is in fact a guy, I imagine you're going to keep telling yourself Cloud is not emo, and is in fact some kind of badass, so that you can look up to Cloud as Believe It! jacks off to Haku. You probably also believe Sephiroth is the most badass villain ever created, full of deep and dark personalities that truly make him the God of all Villains, when instead he is actually just an insecure Mama's boy who instead of wallowing in self pity like an emo(i.e. Cloud) takes a more Gothic approach to his emotions, and decides to destroy the world.
> 
> But to each his own, of course.
> 
> ...



I actually hate sephiroth and i don't believe Cloud is a badass, he's just a solider with a cool design. Nothing more or less, he's actually my third fave character in FF7, not first. Septhiroth is one of my most hated characters in the game next to that garbage Vincent. 

BTW i wasn't insulting you in the post above, sounds like you were trying to attack me here.


----------



## Segan (Oct 16, 2008)

Rage said:


> You're posting off topic right now, bucko, as much as anybody else has been.
> 
> Enjoy your hypocrisy.


I'm just tired you guys bump this thread up with the bullshit every one of you fling at each other. Once or twice about earlier FF titles is good and all, but what's going on right now shouldn't have started in the first place.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2008)

their should be a "General Final Fantasy" thread or some thing


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> BTW i wasn't insulting you in the post above, sounds like you were trying to attack me here.





crazymtf said:


> But morons here don't get that and I'm not one to attack a person but I'm seriously questioning some people's intelligence in this thread.



No, you just grouped everyone who thinks Cloud is an emo together and called them morons, said you question their intelligence, and just so happened to say this directly at me (one who called him an emo). But you weren't insulting at all.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2008)

I meant Zenaku, why i didn't directly quote him. I figured you basically said that because you just want to end this thread not that you meant it. Cloud isn't emo though, but if you want to believe it fine. I don't even like this character that much but I'm not going to label him something he's not. Yes he does cross dress, yes he keeps quite all to much, and yes his love story is weird and dumb, but emo? Not.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 16, 2008)

- He gets emotional several times in the game and movie, sometimes over very little.
- Said emotional episodes sometimes end in mental breakdowns.
- Has the "I can do anything, I don't need anybody" attitude.
- Is constantly depressed about the death of a girl he hardly knew. Even years later.
- Turns his back on his friends, hurts them, just so he can run around the world alone, wallowing in self pity.

The list goes on and on friend, and all are your typical emo characteristics. Hell, I would normally put Squall at a tie with him in emoness, but come the Kingdom Hearts games, Squall is more mature, friendly and alot less emo. Cloud though? Still 100%, wearing chains, spikes, dark clothes, talking to nobody, hiding in the shadows, covering his face, what have you.

He's not the biggest emo in the world of video games, but he sure makes the list.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2008)

OK forget it, not even going to argue anymore.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> OK forget it, not even going to argue anymore.



You should have done that a while ago.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2008)

Sorry i like to prove a point but no need anymore


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 16, 2008)

This is good. Now this thread can go back to dying because there's never any info on these games.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 16, 2008)

It will stay like this until the demo is released around march xD


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 16, 2008)

Athrum said:


> It will stay like this until the demo is released around march xD



the demo is coming out in march? is it gonna be available outside of japan as well?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 16, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> the demo is coming out in march? is it gonna be available outside of japan as well?



It's Square-Enix.

Hell no.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 16, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> It's Square-Enix.
> 
> Hell no.



one can still hope


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 17, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> It's Square-Enix.
> 
> Hell no.



Gaijin Machines Can Not Play The Magnificence Of Final Fantasy.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 17, 2008)

Lol. I don't know if it's available out of Japan but the demo only comes with the first batch of the filme. Square guaranteed a lot of pre-orders with that move but less sales cause lots of people who would buy the movie to also get the demo will not buy it now.


----------



## Segan (Oct 17, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Gaijin Machines Can Not Play The Magnificence Of Final Fantasy.


Lol, good one...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 18, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Lol. I don't know if it's available out of Japan but the demo only comes with the first batch of the filme. Square guaranteed a lot of pre-orders with that move but less sales cause lots of people who would buy the movie to also get the demo will not buy it now.


Certainly got mine. 

I'd do anything for a HQ version of the Versus XIII trailers. I just gotta find some say for it to be shipped to EU >.>

The AC movie isn't all that important to me, besides I won't be able to play it anyway. I'm going to have to buy a Bluray drive for me to watch it, since I have an EU PS3.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 18, 2008)

Same here, that's why i have to wait for the EU release, i never bought the normal AC


----------



## Segan (Oct 18, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Certainly got mine.
> 
> I'd do anything for a HQ version of the Versus XIII trailers. I just gotta find some say for it to be shipped to EU >.>
> 
> The AC movie isn't all that important to me, besides I won't be able to play it anyway. I'm going to have to buy a Bluray drive for me to watch it, since I have an EU PS3.


Wait, does that mean EU PS3 can't play Bluray movies?


----------



## Akira (Oct 18, 2008)

Segan said:


> Wait, does that mean EU PS3 can't play Bluray movies?



Bluray movies are region locked(I think).


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 18, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Same here, that's why i have to wait for the EU release, i never bought the normal AC


EU release of ACC? Then it wouldn't have the FFXIII demo, then? =/

I thought only the first batch of the JP FFVII:ACC has it 0.o



Segan said:


> Wait, does that mean EU PS3 can't play Bluray movies?


Well, it can. 

It would have to be the same region though. So most likely the JP version of the movie cannot be played by an EU PS3, it would have to be a JP PS3, too.

Thankfully, games are region-free when it comes to PS3, and the FFXIII demo is a separate disc from the movie, which should mean that it'll be playable. <3


That's why I'm wondering how I'm going to get a hold of the first batch of the movie. They're really taking "Limited Edtion" seriously lately. First, the Crisis Core PSPs (well this one not really, there was 77,777 made and I got one ), and then I think I read somewhere that there'll only be a few thousands of the Dissidia PSPs, and now. Well, this. >____>


----------



## Akira (Oct 18, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> That's why I'm wondering how I'm going to get a hold of the first batch of the movie. They're really taking "Limited Edtion" seriously lately. First, the Crisis Core PSPs (well this one not really, there was 77,777 made and I got one ), and then I think I read somewhere that there'll only be a few thousands of the Dissidia PSPs, and now. Well, this. >____>



Somewhat ironic no? I remember when all the fanboys were going mental about FF13 going multiplat even though the reason was obviously the extra money it would bring in, and here they are releasing limited editions of something a _lot_ of people would buy.


Crazy game companies...


----------



## Segan (Oct 18, 2008)

It's rather a move to build up hype. Pure calculation.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 18, 2008)

I sure hope so and i can get a hold of the demo in the European version, but even if i can't at least i'll get the ACC blu ray


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 22, 2008)

Athrum said:


> I sure hope so and i can get a hold of the demo in the European version, but even if i can't at least i'll get the ACC blu ray


I highly doubt it, but it's up to you 

Buying the film just for the film seems hardly worth it, to be honest. If I was you I would just wait for a decent Bluray rip and some re-subbing the whole thing.

My main concern right now is the demo and the trailers, which is why I'll try my best to get the earlier copies. ^___^


Anyway, new famitsu scans, this time with new images <3



>



Loving how the health/command bars looks for Agito XIII. Reminds me of FFXII and FFVII: Crisis Core


----------



## Athrum (Oct 22, 2008)

mmm yeah, thanks for the scans.

I'll buy the Blu ray anyway, i kinda like the movie and since i didn't buy the normal version i'll get this one xD 

Snow villiers? lol


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 22, 2008)

Athrum said:


> mmm yeah, thanks for the scans.
> 
> I'll buy the Blu ray anyway, i kinda like the movie and since i didn't buy the normal version i'll get this one xD
> 
> Snow villiers? lol


I think it's fitting for him, to be honest. If you google the name it seems to be a motorcycle company 

If that was their intention, then it's actually really cool. If it was by chance, well that's lucky xD

And now, atleast a part of his name is actually cool. Unlike Snow. 


Anyway, VXIII info from IGN 



> October 22, 2008 - As part of a twelve page blowout on the Fabula Nova Crystallis series this week, Famitsu gave FF Versus XIII its fair share with four pages of coverage. Unfortunately, there's no gameplay information, and most of the details are just speculation based off the included screenshots (all of which are confirmed by the magazine to be real time), but there are a few new bits of information on the hero and heroine.
> 
> The names of the two were revealed at the Tokyo Game Show to be Noctis Lucis Caelum and Stella Nox Fleuret. Stella is described by the magazine as a princess in the Fleuret family.
> 
> ...



I can definitely see some funny moments in the game relating Noctis "acting cool"


----------



## Athrum (Oct 22, 2008)

Japanese people have a big different concept of being shy lol


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 22, 2008)

Seriously WTF is up with the lack of gameplay info for vXIII


----------



## Austeria (Oct 22, 2008)

New info from 1up:
XIII
AgitoXIII
VersusXIII


----------



## Barry. (Oct 22, 2008)

Austeria said:


> New info from 1up:
> XIII





> *Release Date* - 11/15/08




Yeah right


----------



## Austeria (Oct 22, 2008)

Lockon Stratos said:


> Yeah right


lol that thing is obviously wrong. It can't come sooner than March 2009 because that's when they will release the ACC blu-ray.

Meanwhile, still no hints of gameplay from Versus. I say a 2010 release date. Hopefully.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 23, 2008)

This "new info" is the same thing we know over and over and over again


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 23, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Japanese people have a big different concept of being shy lol



care to elaborate on that? I dont know as much about the japanese people or culture as I would like to.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 23, 2008)

Well to us a shy guy in fiction is that quite "nerdy" looking character that doesn't talk to much and stammers everytime someone (expecially a girl) talks to him.
To the japanese someone shy in fiction is the cool quite brooding guy, he only talks to show his disdain to others or the world etc etc examples: Squall cloud and Noctis xD


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 23, 2008)

Heh, time for HQ/HR scans from the chinese famitsu <3333

XIII:

*Spoiler*: __ 









VXIII:

*Spoiler*: __ 









AXIII:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 23, 2008)

Continued 





Looking pretty there, Noctis  As I said, Agito looking more and more like Crisis Core  Even the environments are similar ^^


----------



## Austeria (Oct 23, 2008)

They misspell "Crisis Core: FFVII" everytime the name appears. Is that really Famitsu? 

And the graphics for Versus is very sexy. Definitely looking better than XIII.

EDIT:



			
				epsilon on finalfantasy-xiii.net said:
			
		

> The full translation base on the chinese Famitsu Scan (Versus XIII)
> 
> FF versus XIII is consider the sister part of FFXIII. This picture reveal in this report are all real time rendered graphic from the PS3 console.
> 
> ...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 25, 2008)

New screens!


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 30, 2008)

> Not posting this in a new thread for obvious reasons.
> 
> This weeks Gemaga has an interview with Nomura, he mentions that before the end of the year we'll see the battle scene in FF13, blu-ray is a bonus and because of that uploading to the blu-ray discs is faster. Also, they have no immediate plans to release information on the voice acting cast.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 30, 2008)

We will actually see, after years, ACTUAL gameplay?

Hah, it'll be a 4 second snippet.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 30, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> We will actually see, after years, ACTUAL gameplay?
> 
> *Hah, it'll be a 4 second snippet.*



hope not. I hate how they always set my expectations so high


----------



## Athrum (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, im also very skeptic about this, have to wait and see :S


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm liking the look and world and characters of Versus more than the legit 13....


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 31, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> We will actually see, after years, ACTUAL gameplay?
> 
> Hah, it'll be a 4 second snippet.


Nah, he's probably hecka serious about this.

Although, Nomura's probably playing it fast and loose with the word "we", since to him that means a very select JAPANESE PEOPLE (yet again =x) seeing footage in the very secret S-E underground headquarters, or something.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 1, 2008)

Nomura = hyper of hype

I shall believe his over the top Advent Children level words of hype when I see them put into action, if ever


----------



## Athrum (Nov 22, 2008)

On December 13th a DVD will be released in Japan with all the trailers from their DK3skjngdsgk event. Also on December 20-21st FFXIII will be present in the Jump Festa Festival, so i think this is finally the day when we will see the gameplay


----------



## Austeria (Nov 22, 2008)

> Famitsu, as the publisher of their newly announced Re: Final Fantasy XIII DVD, have posted an article on their site clarifying what will be contained on the DVD. It turns out the DVD will be 50 minutes long, not 60 like earlier thought and will contain trailers for Final Fantasy Versus XIII and Final Fantasy Agito XIII too. All of the trailers were shown privately at DKS3137 except for Agito which was shown privately at last years Jump Festa. None of these trailers have been officially released to the public. Interestingly there is no mention of the TGS08 Final Fantasy XIII trailer and gameplay that was brought up yesterday.
> 
> The DVD also has lots of footage from other Square-Enix titles. The full list of trailers and the events they were shown at is below.
> 
> ...


I still can't believe they're actually selling DVD's of _game trailers_. O wait, I can; this is SE. 

Well, when the time comes I'll just wait for online leaks.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 22, 2008)

Austeria said:


> I still can't believe they're actually selling DVD's of _game trailers_. O wait, I can; this is SE.



Square-Enix sure is badass


----------



## Moonshine (Nov 22, 2008)

I can't wait for this game! I love the final fantasy series, i hope this one is great!


----------



## Masurao (Nov 23, 2008)

Austeria said:


> I still can't believe they're actually selling DVD's of _game trailers_. O wait, I can; this is SE.
> 
> Well, when the time comes I'll just wait for online leaks.



Lol, oh Square...


----------



## Akira (Nov 23, 2008)

Austeria said:


> I still can't believe they're actually selling DVD's of _game trailers_. O wait, I can; this is SE.
> 
> Well, when the time comes I'll just wait for online leaks.



Oh GTFO Square. You're actually _charging_ people for game trailers? I had heard things weren't going so well for Squenix but this is ridiculous.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 23, 2008)

What's up with all the hating? It's not the first time they do this and besides nobody is making you buy it


----------



## Segan (Nov 23, 2008)

They NEED be hatin' somebody. It's inevitable law of the world.


----------



## Akira (Nov 23, 2008)

Athrum said:


> What's up with all the hating? It's not the first time they do this and besides nobody is making you buy it



Well because here's the thing. This game was announced in 2006, we haven't seen any gameplay whatsoever, half of the pre-rendered shit they have shown has been in a closed theater, we still have no clue as to a release date, and the game is going to get delayed for an extra amount of time outside of Japan while they port it to 360 for a simultaneous release. Now they are charging us for a 50 minute DVD of trailers instead of releasing the fucking game. Of course no one is forcing us to buy it, but for people who've been waiting for this game since it was announced it's starting to take the piss.

EDIT: lol putting Sakura there was an accident.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 23, 2008)

Athrum said:


> What's up with all the hating? It's not the first time they do this and besides nobody is making you buy it



Because it is a dumb idea, and they deserve to be mocked for it.

Just as much as making retarded FF drinks and cans.

Release the game, not the same trailer from 2006 with HOLY SHIT 11 SECONDS OF BRAND NEW RENDERED FMV'S.

It's THE reason I'm concerned for XIII, and especially Versus, cause Nomura is heavily involved in that. I'd like to see GAMEPLAY, not what you aim to achieve with the goal of gameplay.

I already bet Versus is pretty much going to be Kingdom Hearts + the overuse of blood and the color black. That is enough for me to put it in the rental bin


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 23, 2008)

Wait hasn't reached the level of FFXII yet but still. I'm disliking the direction that Nomura is basically taking with the FF games, the forced cool and all. This gameplay better be -great-.


----------



## Austeria (Nov 23, 2008)

According to Amazon, the upcoming trailer compilation DVD "Re: Final Fantasy XIII" will come with a  112-page book. So I guess people are buying it more for that than the DVD itself (less of a ripoff since it's like buying a game magazine)?

On another note:


			
				finalfantasy-xiii.net said:
			
		

> The German MTV Game Awards 2008 took place yesterday and surprisingly Final Fantasy XIII was entered into a category. It may seem so far away but the huge amount of excitement surrounding the title got it entered into the "Do believe the hype" category.
> 
> It seems that even though the game is taking forever, the anticipation for it is just as huge as it was 2 years ago. It won the award and although he couldn't attend the show, Yoshinori Kitase, the producer of Final Fantasy XIII left a video message accepting the award. The reason he said he couldn't attend was because "the development of Final Fantasy XIII is right now at a very important stage".



*Spoiler*: _Video_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71o_1vxSraA[/YOUTUBE]



Well, I guess all the hyping from Sony, SE and of course Nomura is not for waste.

And lol @ Kitase's "I can't attend because we are right now at a very important stage of development for FFXIII". Even his speech is a hype in itself. 

I just hope the hype is worth it when the time comes.


----------



## Akira (Nov 23, 2008)

I didn't think FMVs could win game awards..


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 23, 2008)

Neither did I.

They are already have two strikes against them for me [X, XII, and if you really count XI as a real FF. I don't.], and one more and they are OUT.

By OUT, I shall only buy FF games that are actually not hyped to hell and are actually good, like......like....

I can't think of any game of that type beyond ports, so I'll get back to you on that one!


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 23, 2008)

I found X to be quite amazing, and XII was still enjoyable despite missing that special something its predecessors had.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 23, 2008)

I must be one of the few on these boards that really enjoyed FFXII. Love me some Ivalice.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 23, 2008)

The politics of the game was one thing, the characters were another.

FFXII had a good world, but a shit-tastic cast of characters. Panelo and Vaan are terrible, and the only good ones are Balthier and that other guy.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Nov 24, 2008)

XII was the best FF game in years IMO. best ps2 FF IMO. biggest drawback was the gaytaSTIC CHARcter designs that make you wish part of the cast just dies.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I mentioned this in a couple of other threads, but me and FF12 don't get along.  The constant grinding, the constant item selling to make gil, the music isn't as epic anymore (probably because we don't got Uematsu in the company no more ) and the story being similiar to another epic story known to the West as Star Wars.  Empire...Rebels...you get the whole gist. 

Now as for FF13, it looks like they will go back to some sort of turn base combat, but this time, just chaining a bunch of skills so the characters can perform them in one step.  The original summons seem to be back, the return to a future city like FF7 and FF8 is all here.  It looks promising, but they are just taking too long to develop this games that people start growing up and start losing interest (referring to a friend who just gave up on this series).


----------



## Jimin (Nov 30, 2008)

I gotta say FFXIII is looking awesome, but I don't have either system. Since there isn't a FFXII thread, whats everyone's general opinion on FFXII? I got it for ten bucks at Gamestop. Worth it?


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Nov 30, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I gotta say FFXIII is looking awesome, but I don't have either system. Since there isn't a FFXII thread, whats everyone's general opinion on FFXII? I got it for ten bucks at Gamestop. Worth it?



i hated ff12 as a final fantasy, but liked it as a game. as sakaguchi and uematsu were'nt involved i felt a lot of the soul and identity of what makes a final fantasy had been lost. i didnt like the mmorpg feel, the lack of storyline and character development nor the cheap looking FMV's.

as a long time FF fan i found lost odyssey was something i identified with a lot more. the final fantasy franchise, to me at least, exists merely in name alone.

i look forward to what FF13 will be as expectations and money can produce wonderful things, but without the vision from the founding members the series will never be the same to me.

Mistwalker is where its at.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 30, 2008)

I've said it before, but the fanbase seems to be more or less split in two when it comes to XII. You either love it or hate it.

Personally I loved it, but at the same time it doesn't compare to previous installments, such as IV, VI, VII, VIII, IX or X.

As for the music, Sakimoto and Ivalice go hand in hand, so he was a natural choice. But I definitely prefer Uematsu.

Mistwalker is great, but Blue Dragon was a massive disappointment. Lost Odyssey was good.


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 30, 2008)

dragonbattousai said:


> I'm pretty sure I mentioned this in a couple of other threads, but me and FF12 don't get along.  The constant grinding, the constant item selling to make gil,* the music isn't as epic anymore (probably because we don't got Uematsu in the company no more )* and the story being similiar to another epic story known to the West as Star Wars.  Empire...Rebels...you get the whole gist.
> 
> Now as for FF13, it looks like they will go back to some sort of turn base combat, but this time, just chaining a bunch of skills so the characters can perform them in one step.  The original summons seem to be back, the return to a future city like FF7 and FF8 is all here.  It looks promising, but they are just taking too long to develop this games that people start growing up and start losing interest (referring to a friend who just gave up on this series).



I liked some of the scores. especially the stuff that played in some of the stages in the game.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 30, 2008)

Phon Coast and the Boss battle music (Esper and Normal) were pretty epic sounding.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 30, 2008)

There's quite a few good tracks on the OST.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Nov 30, 2008)

mistwalker would have done well to release lost odyssey before blue dragon.

blue dragon was great, just not what people wanted from sakaguchi at the time.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 30, 2008)

Lost Odyssey 2 and Cry On will be amazing.

But yeah, getting kinda off-topic now.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 30, 2008)

^Ok, if I were to do everything for FF12, how long would that take?


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 30, 2008)

No idea, my best save has 120+ hours or so. And there's still a lot of optional stuff to do.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 30, 2008)

^Any1 else wanna share?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 30, 2008)

I reached 190+ hrs and this is completing nearly every single thing in the game. The only things I didn't do was complete the beastiary entries and get the Wyrmhero Sword. I also left the game running by itself a couple times cause I went to sleep or did something else and forgot to shut it off so the 190+ isn't entirely accurate.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 30, 2008)

^^ You only get the Wyrmhero Blade if you've done every single hunt, if I remember correctly?

It's a really powerful sword, but totally pointless because you'll have nothing to use it on since everything worth using it on has already been killed. 


I've pre-ordered the Re: DVD, I doubt anyone would have the patience to scan all 112 pages of the book for us to see. =P I'll also take advantage of Youtube's new HD function and upload the trailers/gameplay there. Hopefully they don't get taken off though.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 30, 2008)

Around 120 hours, i did a lot of those hunts and find some secret Espers but there was still so much to do!


----------



## Wesley (Nov 30, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> It's a really powerful sword, but totally pointless because you'll have nothing to use it on since everything worth using it on has already been killed.



That's why New Game+ modes should have an edit feature for gear, money, levels, skills, etc. so you can decide how you want to start out a new game.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 30, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> ^^ You only get the Wyrmhero Blade if you've done every single hunt, if I remember correctly?
> 
> It's a really powerful sword, but totally pointless because you'll have nothing to use it on since everything worth using it on has already been killed.
> 
> ...



Every single hunt and the stupid fishing mini-game. Yeah, it was a pointless sword which is why I never bothered to complete the fishing game. I hope FFXIII corrects that issue, maybe at least adding extra optional bosses or an Arena mode. Even something along the lines of what Wesley suggested would be a good idea but I don't recall a FF ever having a new game+ on it's original release.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 30, 2008)

174 hours. I got it all even that pain in the ass Danjuro, it's the hardest weapon to get


----------



## dragonfire (Dec 1, 2008)

I agree, great game, the scale of everything was VERY impressive, just didn't have that final fantasy 'soul' - that died with ffx and nobuo, hopefully they'll get it back with xiii =) so far so good


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 1, 2008)

Sqeenix's Jump Festa lineup for this year. Videos yet again and no playable demo for Fabula Nova Crystallis. I guess the gameplay Nomura was referring to was that Re: DVD, even if there was new material in JF, we'd only get summaries of it at best.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 1, 2008)

well there's no demo but probably the trailers there show some gameplay. I couldn't care less, i think im getting sic and tired of it xD. I'll just buy Valk Chronicles and Eternal Sonata for my RPG' need lol


----------



## Jimin (Dec 1, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I reached 190+ hrs and this is completing nearly every single thing in the game. The only things I didn't do was complete the beastiary entries and get the Wyrmhero Sword. I also left the game running by itself a couple times cause I went to sleep or did something else and forgot to shut it off so the 190+ isn't entirely accurate.



So this baby is definitely worth it? I mean if its good and long, then its a bargain.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 1, 2008)

FFXII is either a love or hate type of deal with many people. If you end up liking it, there is plenty of stuff to do. However, there is one item you can miss completely and you'd have no way of knowing it unless you read a faq or someone told you beforehand.

And what the hell is up with SE. Can't a fan see how the game actually plays and not just how it looks?


----------



## Athrum (Dec 2, 2008)

You can get that item after  I actually got it in the mines


----------



## Cjones (Dec 2, 2008)

I really want to see the gameplay of both of the games.

FFXIII they are trying desigin a battle system as seen in advent childeren I really can't wait for that and VersuesXIII is suppose to be somewhat similary to to kingdomhearts. Either way my babies shiva and siren are in XII pek


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 2, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> i hated ff12 as a final fantasy, but liked it as a game. as sakaguchi and uematsu were'nt involved i felt a lot of the soul and identity of what makes a final fantasy had been lost. i didnt like the mmorpg feel, the lack of storyline and character development nor the cheap looking FMV's.
> 
> as a long time FF fan i found lost odyssey was something i identified with a lot more. the final fantasy franchise, to me at least, exists merely in name alone.
> 
> ...



why did sakaguchi and uematsu leave ?


----------



## Cjones (Dec 2, 2008)

raykage said:


> why did sakaguchi and uematsu leave ?




Well Sakaguchi left becasue of the shitty failure of a movie Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within which had nothing to do with the franchise  I still get pissed off remebering when I watch that. Uematsu didn't leave I know he founded his on studio and the black mages, but as far as I know this and X-2 were the only ones he didn't do.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 2, 2008)

I read an interview of Uematsu's where he explained his departure from SE (even though he still contributes to SE). SE headquarters moved from his home area and he didn't want to move. That's all.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 2, 2008)

cjones8612 said:


> Well Sakaguchi left becasue of the shitty failure of a movie Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within which had nothing to do with the franchise  I still get pissed off remebering when I watch that. Uematsu didn't leave I know he founded his on studio and the black mages, but as far as I know this and X-2 were the only ones he didn't do.



False he did not leave because of that movie, the movie was freaking made way before FF12 anyways.

He  did lose a postion or something because of it.



raykage said:


> why did sakaguchi and uematsu leave ?



Honestly both did say quite a bit that they wanted to do new things. I mean they been doing Final Fantasies since the 1980's that must have been boring for them imo.




> I read an interview of Uematsu's where he explained his departure from SE (even though he still contributes to SE). SE headquarters moved from his home area and he didn't want to move. That's all.



That's also true but he also did say he wanted to do other things other than Final Fantasy.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 2, 2008)

They left to make Lost Odyssey, which feels like a final fantasy anyway


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 3, 2008)

Square still has Kitase, so it's all good.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 3, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Square still has Kitase, so it's all good.



They still have Nomura, so your Kitase card has been countered.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Dec 4, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Sqeenix's Jump Festa lineup for this year. Videos yet again and no playable demo for Fabula Nova Crystallis. I guess the gameplay Nomura was referring to was that Re: DVD, even if there was new material in JF, we'd only get summaries of it at best.



NO PLAYABLE DEMO?! When will they EVER release one??


----------



## Athrum (Dec 4, 2008)

They never said there would be a playable demo in December. The demo is to be released with Advent Children Complete. The only thing promised was that they would show gameplay, you can do that with videos


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 4, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^Ok, if I were to do everything for FF12, how long would that take?



I stopped playing the game at about 150+ hrs. I just didn't care anymore. I never played the ending part, although I could go back today and play to see the ending.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 4, 2008)

Something I didn't enjoy about Final Fantasy XII was the characters, some of whom seemed to be completely copy-pasted from FF X with slight alterations. For example Vayne Solidor, who was in many ways similar to Seymore. 
It's not a bad game though... and I had fun playing it. 

A lot of people defending the game seem to praise the complexity and intelligence of the political storyline, calling everyone who didn't like the story stupid.. Ehm... So what kind of complex storyline was there?

As for these new games, I think I will enjoy them. Not too found of female leads in certain games, I don't know why, I'm just not. It should be ok though, as long as they don't focus on romance too much.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 7, 2008)

OK, so most people are saying this is a good game, just not really a FF-like game. Well, can anyone give me like a close match. I never played MMORPGs, so I have no idea what those are like.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## Barry. (Dec 7, 2008)

I lol'd but sadly it's true. What makes it worse is that this formula works


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 7, 2008)

That formula seems to work mainly for Nomura's characters more than SE's other artists.


----------



## Akira (Dec 8, 2008)

*FF13 Jump Festa trailers shown in closed theatre*



> In an unsurprising turn of events, Square Enix are taking their infamous Closed Mega Theatre to this years Jump Festa which almost definitely means that any trailers, old or new, will be shown behind closed doors with no filming or photography allowed.
> 
> Hopefully they will be kind enough to release some form a media, be it screenshots or a video (almost 100% that they wont) or someone will get away with filming it as with the Kingdom Hearts trailers, but don't get your hopes up.



Link: LINK


Square you fucking morons.


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2008)

SE  you shittards


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 8, 2008)

Why keep everything in the dark?-_- 
Final fantasy 13 won't be out in Europe until 2010 anyway so....

A thing I would really like Square Enix to get into their heads.. is keeping the original japanese speech and adding optional english subtitles for people more interested in listening to the original voices of the game..

The truth is english voice actors suck in comparison to their asian counterparts, they're not bad, but most of often english/american voice actors ruin the storyline by increasing the cheesyness level to dangerous new heights.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh bull, you freakin', over-sensitivity, anti-Western, neo-nazi.  

Personally, I wouldn't trade in the voice-overs provided in the NA version of Dragon Quest VIII for all the Romi Pakus in the world.  When you need geninuely good English speaking roles, go to the source!


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 8, 2008)

with the size of the blue ray, they probably can do that, assuming they dont fill the whole thing up with the game.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 8, 2008)

I hated the voice acting in DQ8


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 8, 2008)

I think it might be a dual layered blu-ray just like MGS4 so it should be possible to do. I can't imagine how many discs the XBox360 version is going to take.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 8, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Oh bull, you freakin', over-sensitivity, anti-Western, neo-nazi.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't trade in the voice-overs provided in the NA version of Dragon Quest VIII for all the Romi Pakus in the world.  When you need geninuely good English speaking roles, go to the source!



I wouldn't consider myself anti-western and how am I nazi?:\ 

But come on.. You can't tell me you were completely 100% ok with Tidus and Co, with extremely obnoxious and cheesy emotional moments. For me it's mostly due to the voice acting at large, and the world doesn't need another Tidus or Vaan in a new Final fantasy game for awhile now.

And as for the voice acting, I just prefer it in it's original form so the experience won't be muddled by voices that don't always fit into the situations and characters. That's mostly my whine though, and it's not really a problem with these two games it seems.

Looking forward to see what these two main characters can accomplish, especially the one from Versus. Good character design so far, but can easily trip down the road of crappyness

I usually prefer angsty or silent main characters in the FF series, I guess it depends on what you're looking for though. Some probably like to imagine themselves shoving a sock down the throat of a highly extroverted main character.

I have bad grammar at the moment I know:\


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Dec 9, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> *FF13 Jump Festa trailers shown in closed theatre*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow SE. Nice way to please the fans. First no gameplay footage now this..


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 9, 2008)

Svenno said:


> I wouldn't consider myself anti-western and how am I nazi?:\
> 
> But come on.. You can't tell me you were completely 100% ok with Tidus and Co, with extremely obnoxious and cheesy emotional moments. For me it's mostly due to the voice acting at large, and the world doesn't need another Tidus or Vaan in a new Final fantasy game for awhile now.
> 
> ...



I listened to Yuna's Japanese VA and her English counterpart sounds spot on to me. Square tends to do great matches or at least better than average in regards to dubbing. It's just the characters suck. =/


----------



## Vyse (Dec 9, 2008)

X?s voice acting was top notch - especially Tidus. Man his final scene with Jekkt really got me. I watched the Japanese counter part and meh... 

How long are they working on this game now? It?s been ages since i first saw the trailer.


----------



## geG (Dec 9, 2008)

Did anyone really not see this coming? I can't remember the last time SE showed public trailers at these gaming events.


----------



## Barry. (Dec 9, 2008)

^Well since they have been keeping a tight lip about the gameplay and such, we as fans, would think that at least they would give us something to talk about.


----------



## Akira (Dec 9, 2008)

The problem is Square is trying to build up hype by showing it to such a small number of people, but since they've been doing it for so long people are beginning to lose interest or dying of old age.


----------



## Bender (Dec 9, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> *FF13 Jump Festa trailers shown in closed theatre*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW

Are you guys really trying to please people ?

Much less surprise?

During this time of the year and doing this type of shit you guys are just a bunch of fucking idiots.


----------



## Vyse (Dec 9, 2008)

Maybe you guys follow these games a bit too much, look at you, you turn into haters.

I, personally, get the hype effect of the developers and still am quite looking forward to them.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 9, 2008)

It's not the problem of following too much my friend, is the problem of not showing enough to rise the interest of fans (new and old). Square is showing the same trailer over and over again, for 2 freakin' years, this kinda takes the hype away. Hell i for one am more hyped about RE5 right now than Final Fantasy, and i do love my rpg's.


----------



## Vyse (Dec 9, 2008)

But you?ll still get the game (s), am I correct?
So they kind of achieved their goal. Fans are craving for news.


----------



## Barry. (Dec 9, 2008)

Athrum said:


> It's not the problem of following too much my friend, is the problem of not showing enough to rise the interest of fans (new and old). *Square is showing the same trailer over and over again, for 2 freakin' years, this kinda takes the hype away. Hell i for one am more hyped about RE5 right now than Final Fantasy, and i do love my rpg's.*



Right on point.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 9, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> But you?ll still get the game (s), am I correct?
> So they kind of achieved their goal. Fans are craving for news.




I'll buy them if the story and gameplay seem good enough. Since FF9 i don't buy a game just because it hast FF on the cover.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeay~ Finally some gameplay for VXIII ^^


*Spoiler*: _XIII _ 










--

*Spoiler*: _VXIII _ 









vague, but I can't wait for my copy of the book <333

--

*Spoiler*: _AXIII _


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 11, 2008)

Alert the world.

Square has released small screenshots of *GAMEPLAY*.

It took them well over two years for most of it, but hooray.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 11, 2008)

No way


----------



## Vyse (Dec 11, 2008)

Cool. Looks awesome.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 11, 2008)

Lol, we can only wait for Jump festa on sunday, with luck there will be gameplay there. That blurred character has the feeling of party member to me xD


----------



## Vyse (Dec 11, 2008)

Aren´t they showing all this stuff about FF in front of an invited audience with no cameras and stuff allowed?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 11, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Alert the world.
> 
> Square has released small screenshots of *GAMEPLAY*.
> 
> It took them well over two years for most of it, but hooray.



Wait until we see the Release date jump to 2010 next


----------



## Athrum (Dec 11, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> Aren?t they showing all this stuff about FF in front of an invited audience with no cameras and stuff allowed?



Yeah. Closed Mega Theater. We can only hope something is leaked, kinda like the KH trailers.


----------



## Barry. (Dec 11, 2008)

Yay for gameplay...I guess. But I pictured the world of FF XIII versus a lot more darker....


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 12, 2008)

It's time for Re; _<3_



--
OMG, awesome Shiva ^^



--




Hmm, now I wonder how long till the trailers are leaked into the intergnatz. >___> I'm trying to decide if I can still wait it out (it's 11am here now and I haven't slept yet xD) or should I sleep now and view them later. ;___;


----------



## Athrum (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Yondi, even though they aren't knew


----------



## Athrum (Dec 12, 2008)

The versus one is there too.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 12, 2008)

Is Agito turned based or is it following the FF12...must I say it....Battle System?...*Cringe*


----------



## Kri (Dec 12, 2008)

[veoh]v16902157Qf69KgJS[/veoh]

[veoh]v16902105DR7q4CJ3[/veoh]

For the lazy.


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2008)

there are veoh tags now 

anyway im not saying much until i see some damn gameplay


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow, the Versus trailer makes the game look SO generic.


----------



## Kri (Dec 12, 2008)

There have been Veoh tags for over a month at least. :3

Nobody ever uses them though.  I don't know if it was announced or anything. They were added around when the [hulu], [bleach], [naruto], and [onepiece] tags were if I remember correctly.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 12, 2008)

*FUCK         YEAH*


----------



## Athrum (Dec 12, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Wow, the Versus trailer makes the game look SO generic.



The Versus trailer got me more excited than the FF13 trailer. The only thing missing (apart from gameplay) was Somnus.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 12, 2008)

Lol what?

The Versus trailer looks fucking amazing, more so than XIII.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 12, 2008)

Ah what the fuck, XIII's trailer had unsync video/audio. >___>

I'm looking forward to VXIII more, so I'm not going to watch the video for it, I think I'll wait till my DVD arrives, seeing as veoh's quality is quite poor. ;___;


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 12, 2008)

As predicted, Versus has far superior music.

Shimomura > Hamazu.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 12, 2008)

Versus is not dark enough for me .. Then again the team developing it never really did that well.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 12, 2008)

Can't wait for Versus.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 12, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Versus is not dark enough for me .. Then again the team developing it never really did that well.



Not knowing the story it's hard to tell if it's dark or not.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 12, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Not knowing the story it's hard to tell if it's dark or not.




true i will wait and see!


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 12, 2008)

Was it ever said that Versus XIII was supposed to be dark? 0___o

I thought they said that they were going for 'realistic' instead of fantasy or dark in this game, in a way that it actually reflects the real world, or something.

Someone enlighten me here, please. ^^


----------



## Athrum (Dec 12, 2008)

I think nomura said once that the story was really dark or something. people would cry at the end.


----------



## geG (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah I remember him mentioning that way back when almost nothing about the game was known.

Anyway, nice trailers.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 12, 2008)

Athrum said:


> I think nomura said once that the story was really dark or something. people would cry at the end.



Please, he has a history of spouting lies.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh man the Versus trailer was freaking epic. FFXIII trailer wasnt too bad either but wow just wow that was amazing.


----------



## Seany (Dec 12, 2008)

The latest trailer had wonderful music


----------



## geG (Dec 12, 2008)

Here's a version of the XIII trailer where the audio syncs correctly:


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2008)

Final fantasy 13 - Looks like a great fantasy adventure with futuristic things going on *Guns, soldiers, trains, so on* but still it seems more light sided yet that magical feel to it. 

Final fantasy 13 Verses - Looks to take on futuristic totally with some slight fantasy elements but the setting is for sure a city and such over open lands and so on. 

Both look very cool, still a bit more interested in 13 then verses but i want both for sure.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 12, 2008)

Both trailers look nice but I get the feeling that I've "seen it before." Disappointed it was just a CG fest (as almost every SE trailer). It's looking like a gameplay video will happen a couple months before release.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 13, 2008)

FFv13 Trailer - Cummed Ice Cubes
FF13 Trailer - Kidney Stones


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 13, 2008)

I am in love with the original ff13! 
Adrenaline running trought my spine at that sound adventure and charming look wich was actually a visual feast for my eyes..

The 13 versus looks quiet cool aswell tought it reminds me of an action american movie , cant say anything until I have seen how the gameplay will be.

In good quality.


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow the music in Versus is pretty damn epic loved it. Also liking the love interest in Versus being your enemy and the whole Mafia vibe as well.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Dec 13, 2008)

Both those trailers looked incredible. Is it 13 that's out on the 360 + PS3, whereas v13 is out on PS3 only? Might have to get a cheapo PS3 just to play it.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah 13 both, Versus only in PS3


----------



## Helix (Dec 13, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Yeah 13 both, Versus only in PS3



It better stay that way. I won't be surprised if it somehow lands on the 360.


----------



## Utz (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow those HQ trailers make it look like the best game ever >_>.

Guess I'll just have to wait till sometime next year!


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 13, 2008)

ps3 its getting its price down alot, its not more expensive now that a 360 
again, games for 360 sell alot more than those of a ps3.... again if you wantto take out all the juice then a ps3 is recomended.

I have a 360 and if I need a ps3 , Ill just use that of my cousints.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 13, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Both trailers look nice but I get the feeling that I've "seen it before." Disappointed it was just a CG fest (as almost every SE trailer). It's looking like a gameplay video will happen a couple months before release.



That's what they do with all of the games from the Square side. It's like 85% fluff, 10% black screens with fancy font, and 5% gameplay


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 13, 2008)

too much pretty stuff and visual show.
I want to see gameplay in action!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 13, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> That's what they do with all of the games from the Square side. It's like 85% fluff, 10% black screens with fancy font, and 5% gameplay



Silly me for wanting more.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 13, 2008)

Watching Versus 13 trailer made my day.


----------



## gaara454545 (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh shit out standing graphices, Final Fantasy always had great graphices, but shit I cant wait for 2009, also the versus 13 looking great, I cant wait.


----------



## jessicaXXo (Dec 14, 2008)

Takumi


----------



## Deimos (Dec 14, 2008)

I stand speechless before the massive amounts of win. It's just like Utz said. Will the games really be able to live up to the hype?


----------



## Athrum (Dec 14, 2008)

Jessica stop being an idiot


----------



## Fireball (Dec 14, 2008)

what's sasuke doing in versus?


----------



## Hylian (Dec 15, 2008)

soo have they announced versus XIII for the 360 yet?

that trailer was awesome, it reminded me of kingdom hearts a bit..


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 15, 2008)

I will say it now. Japan will not see FF 13 in  2009!!


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, I think if they don't release it this year, the masses will be more than angry.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 15, 2008)

I think japan will get it on 2009 but the rest will only get it in 2010


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

Sounds plausible.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah japan MIGHT get FF13 *Not verses* at the end of this year. 2009 i mean. It can happen but i'm not getting my hopes up or anything.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 15, 2008)

I thought Square-Enix is trying to simultaneous releases for both the US and Japan.  They seem to have accomplished that with The Last Remnant and Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

The Last Remnant was gay, only on 360, those faggets.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 15, 2008)

I didn't pick up Last Remnant.  I learned that any SE games that come out without the FF tag on them after the year 2003 are considered trash.


----------



## Gambitz (Dec 15, 2008)

The Final Fantasy Versus trailer looked amazing, hope we get to see some gameplay real soon.


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

I can agree with you on that, but I think they should have released it on PS3 as well, I was kind of curious to try out the new system.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 15, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> The Last Remnant was gay, only on 360, those faggets.



Lol well it's supposed to be on PS3 eventually. The PC just got a release date, nothing on PS3 sadly


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

Stupid Square Enix selling exclusive rights to Microsoft.


----------



## Akira (Dec 15, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Stupid Square Enix selling exclusive rights to Microsoft.



Whatever they are or are not doing it isn't working out for them. They've yet to release a truly great game on a next gen console, one of their best guys has left and none of their games have sold a million despite some heavy advertising from MS. Oh, and none of their games were very good either.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 17, 2008)

*evil laugh* 

There was some problems with my credit card early on, but FINALLY, it's fixed and my package arrived just now 

Sadly, I have matters to attend to today, so I can't watch the DVD till I get back later on. ;___;



Amamiya said:


> The Last Remnant was gay, only on 360, those faggets.


It's a timed exclusive, it'll be on the PS3 sometime. No big deal anyway, the Unreal Engine shines with war, fast-paced, chaos-y stuff, which I doubt the Last Remnant is. >___>

--
edits;

oh yeay, new XIII gameplay


----------



## Athrum (Dec 17, 2008)

HOLY SHIT, gameplay pics.
This makes me think that this saturday on Jump Fest there will be indeed a gameplay trailer shown.
Cant Wait xD
Hey yondi, dont you wanna rip that dvd?? ;P I will kiss you a lot if you do that lol


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 17, 2008)

Athrum said:


> HOLY SHIT, gameplay pics.
> This makes me think that this saturday on Jump Fest there will be indeed a gameplay trailer shown.
> Cant Wait xD


It looks turn-based unlike in XII where you can control people, which is purdy, squeenix going oldschool 

Oh wow, now I can't wait for the demo, hopefully the FFVII:ACC I'll pre-order will have it 

btw, pigtails' full name is hecka weird 



Athrum said:


> Hey yondi, dont you wanna rip that dvd?? ;P I will kiss you a lot if you do that lol


I haven't touched it yet, but I'll be sure to play around with the video to get something decent to share :3


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 17, 2008)

I hope it's not entirely turn-based, playing Lost Odyssey after XII was a pain in the ass. Despite the former's flaweless combat system.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 17, 2008)

oh pek ingame pics. i don't know if i can ever go back to turn-based ff battles.


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 17, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Whatever they are or are not doing it isn't working out for them. They've yet to release a truly great game on a next gen console, one of their best guys has left and none of their games have sold a million despite some heavy advertising from MS. Oh, and none of their games were very good either.



lol, wow, you are really ripping them a new one.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 17, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Whatever they are or are not doing it isn't working out for them. They've yet to release a truly great game on a next gen console, one of their best guys has left and none of their games have sold a million despite some heavy advertising from MS. Oh, and none of their games were very good either.



It's because the only truly good teams are busy doing Fabula Nova Crystallis, lol.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> It's because the only truly good teams are busy doing Fabula Nova Crystallis, lol.



Then why is Nomura working with them?


----------



## Akira (Dec 17, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> lol, wow, you are really ripping them a new one.



Square-Enix can go to hell.

They STILL haven't released either of the FF13 games, instead selling DVDs of GAME TRAILERS and hyping the release of a DEMO with no release date in sight. Oh and they delayed the PS3 version outside of Japan to coincide with the 360 version release, thus shitting all over PS3 owners who have already been waiting years for this game by slapping what looks to be an extra year on the still non-existant release date.

Every new IP Square has released this gen has been buckloads of meh apart from TWEWY which didn't sell well and Square even threatened to fire the people responsible as a result. Instead they just remaking older games or just outright porting them to handhelds like Chrono Trigger with minor upgrades.

They've also said some moronic things too. They were praising the 360 and how easy it is to develop for, then they released LR which was almost unplayable unless it was installed to the HDD. I'm not saying they weren't telling the truth, but at least back it up you fucking morons.

I could go on.


EDIT: @Bya

Square-Enix as a company is almost as big as Nintendo, they can make more than two good games at once.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Oh and they delayed the PS3 version outside of Japan to coincide with the 360 version release, thus shitting all over PS3 owners who have already been waiting years for this game by slapping what looks to be an extra year on the still non-existant release date.



That seems more like a nod from Microsoft and not S-E for that choice. MS wouldn't want second fiddle, and more than likely MS will market the game in the US with heavy ads, like they did with GTA IV.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 17, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I haven't touched it yet, but I'll be sure to play around with the video to get something decent to share :3


Quality is poor imo, but it'll have to do. For now. ;___;

GT have released their "HD" versions of the trailer. 

Versus XIII -- 
XIII -- 

--

I just saw the 1080p upscaled trailers from the DVD, and wow, the difference is noticable. The video streams look like crap compared to it.

The Versus XIII trailer was better, though it's a shame that it was all pre-rendered. But, the music was miles better, compared to the music used in XIII.

Shimomurrrra. _<3._


----------



## Akira (Dec 17, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> That seems more like a nod from Microsoft and not S-E for that choice. MS wouldn't want second fiddle, and more than likely MS will market the game in the US with heavy ads, like they did with GTA IV.



It's still something Square-Enix agreed to. I don't have a problem with the game being on 360, but I do have a problem with Squenix making gamers who have already waited three years wait even longer for a single fucking game.


----------



## Freija (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't really get the whole "VS XIII" is it a game for itself, a movie or what ?


----------



## Athrum (Dec 17, 2008)

thanks a lot man + reps for you. 
Oh yeah pigtails name is Vanila xD

Vs XII is a game. It has the same mythos than the FFXIII but on a new world. It' an action RPG and the Versus in the title is to show the darker mood that the game has compared to FFXIII


----------



## destinator (Dec 17, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> They've also said some moronic things too. They were praising the 360 and how easy it is to develop for, then they released LR which was almost unplayable unless it was installed to the HDD. I'm not saying they weren't telling the truth, but at least back it up you fucking morons.



I didnt know that one developer = the whole company. I just skimmed over the articele where the dev said that but I guess he didnt work on TLR so you cant take his word for the whole company. Also maybe if he/his team would have been in charge of TLR it wouldnt have had that problems because in the end.

Also he just said what tons of devs have said already and what is known as a fact, developing for the 360 is simply easier than developing for the ps3.


----------



## Freija (Dec 17, 2008)

^

Didn't Ubisoft say it was the other way around ? But agreed that it was easier to show the demo up on the Xbox.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> It's still something Square-Enix agreed to. I don't have a problem with the game being on 360, but I do have a problem with Squenix making gamers who have already waited three years wait even longer for a single fucking game.



This is why you do what I do when it comes to Square-Enix: Don't expect anything. ANY expectations with them any more will no longer be met.

The only fully solid franchise they have is Dragon Quest. *Every* other franchise under their belt either has holes in it, or is never used. Final Fantasy has had holes since the PS2 era, Kingdom Hearts has more holes and zippers in it than anything worth a dime, and franchises they now own, like Ogre Battle and Lufia, have not seen a new game since S-E bought them.

Don't fall into the hype of the FFXIII games, and try not to gag at Tetsuya Nomura's awful artwork and style. Eventually some good will come down the road with those games.

So far, the only good thing is the music for Versus.


----------



## Akira (Dec 17, 2008)

destinator said:


> I didnt know that one developer = the whole company. I just skimmed over the articele where the dev said that but I guess he didnt work on TLR so you cant take his word for the whole company. Also maybe if he/his team would have been in charge of TLR it wouldnt have had that problems because in the end.
> 
> Also he just said what tons of devs have said already and what is known as a fact, developing for the 360 is simply easier than developing for the ps3.



Just to let you know this was said by Hiroshi Takai, director of the Last Remnant.

I'm not saying developing for the 360 is not easier, don't misunderstand me. I'm just saying developers shouldn't say one console is easy to develop for when the games they make are almost unplayable. And before anyone says it is better on the HDD, installing it to achieve a smooth playable experience should not be necessary.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Just to let you know this was said by Hiroshi Takai, director of the Last Remnant.
> 
> I'm not saying developing for the 360 is not easier, don't misunderstand me. I'm just saying developers shouldn't say one console is easy to develop for when the games they make are almost unplayable. And before anyone says it is better on the HDD, installing it to achieve a smooth playable experience should not be necessary.



Maybe you'd feel better knowing that the game was made by Square's SaGa team, the same team that has yet to make a single good game.

They are the Sonic Team to Square-Enix 

At least with a Dragon Quest game, you know what you are getting into. Old school awesomesauce


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 17, 2008)

I sense another Nomura hater


----------



## Freija (Dec 17, 2008)

I like the fact that everyone ignores me.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I sense another Nomura hater



If you are referring to me, I think I have made it clear for aeons (lol FFX ) that I hate Nomura. I despise the fact he is more renowned than better artists like Ayami Kojima, and ESPECIALLY Shinkiro. I also find it tragic that he is probably the most important person in Square-Enix, which is undeserving to boot.

Maybe that has to do with the fact that nearly everyone else worth a salt [Sakaguchi, Uematsu, Matsuno] has left the company. You can technically count Shimomura too, as shes now a freelancer.

And uh, Amamiya-dood, I think Ubi said it is easier to make games on the 360, if that's what ya meant. Hence the reason that the new Splinter Cell game is 360-exclusive.


----------



## Freija (Dec 17, 2008)

Perhaps, long time since I saw that vid


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 17, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Oh yeah pigtails name is Vanila xD


If it's going to be the traditional English format, like with Snow, that means Vanilla would be her surname 

I'm not sure how you would go on about pronouncing the kana _"Woruba"_ in English, so her first name would either be _Worva/Wolva_.

I can't make out her middle name, kana is poor 



Goofy Titan said:


> If you are referring to me, I think I have made it clear for aeons (lol FFX ) that I hate Nomura. I despise the fact he is more renowned than better artists like Ayami Kojima, and ESPECIALLY Shinkiro. I also find it tragic that he is probably the most important person in Square-Enix, which is undeserving to boot.


I don't know what to say about the Aeons, but I think Nomura is more renowned than the others because his specific art style for characters plays well with the Japanese audience. You know how they are, loving spiky or goofy or, this is the wrong way of using this word, but I'll be typical and throw this word around just for the hell of it, apparent "emo" hairstyles. (lol, like you can be emo because of hair xD)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2008)

It's the stock sappyness in a number of his designs that warrant the term emo, not the hair :3


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 17, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> It's still something Square-Enix agreed to. I don't have a problem with the game being on 360, but I do have a problem with Squenix making gamers who have already waited three years wait even longer for a single fucking game.



No one made anyone buy a PSTriple.


This game will only be disappointing if you expect it to match the better games in the series. FF has plent of average and even a couple of bad games.

Nomura's a relatively good designer, his earlier work on stuff like Musashi and earlier Final Fantasy's show this. S-E probably just pushed him into the BELTAN ZIPPER style because it's easy money.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> No one made anyone buy a PSTriple.
> 
> 
> This game will only be disappointing if you expect it to match the better games in the series. FF has plent of average and even a couple of bad games.
> ...



It's funny though. His work on PS1 games was actually rather okay. Everything after that has been terrible.

It's like he's a Deviantart user who is somehow employed by a company for his absurd travesties of "art".


----------



## Athrum (Dec 17, 2008)

Well even with all your hatred he is still a very popular designer both in Japan and outside, his characters are considered fashionable by the japanese cause they give a great deal to fashion, and are also rather complex with a lot of detail.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2008)

Sadly, what you say is true.

One day, probably the day Japan evolves from drawing loli, they will dump Nomura too.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 17, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I sense another Nomura hater



*raises hand* 

count me to.


After these following people left the company Square is going down hill.

Hironobu Sakaguchi
Nobuo Uematsu
Yasunori Mitsuda ( The best music guy to ever live)


and yes there are more but those are the big 3. If 

Yoshinori Kitase

leaves it's over.


The art design in LO is better than noruma's rehashes.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 17, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> count me to.
> 
> ...


Character design for LO is by a manga creator, of course it's gonna be better then most of the FF. 

Nomrua's art is alright. I like some of it, like cloud and Auron. Some i completely didn't like the majority of the villains in Kingdom hearts series. They all look the same or rehashes. But i don't think any of his art is "Awful" in the total scheme but it's not winning me over or anything. 

As for the whole issue of game being delayed cause of 360, LoL was gonna be delayed anyway. This is square. Plus Rockstar blamed PS3 for months of delay so it's not only 360 fault for delay of games. And almost every developer I've read about who address the issue of what it's easier to make on it's 360 over ps3. 

Final fantasy 13 looks great to me though, a real adventure with alot of magic and such involved. Plus i think Lighting is one of the better designs in awhile, yeah she may look like cloud but i thought cloud's design was good anyway. FF13 verses looks good to, a action final fantasy can always be good. I mean i loved Crisis core so I'm defiantly open for another. So if it's as good as it looked in the trailer i'm down.


----------



## Freija (Dec 17, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> count me to.
> 
> ...



SE is nothing since Nobuo left.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 17, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> SE is nothing since Nobuo left.



From what i'm reading he does work for square. All there FF anyway and future FF's.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> From what i'm reading he does work for square. All there FF anyway and future FF's.



He's only doing the main themes. He's last fully composed FF was IX.


----------



## Akira (Dec 17, 2008)

Isn't Nobuo Uematsu a freelancer now?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 17, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> He's only doing the main themes. He's last fully composed FF was IX.



Ah ok. Well i never listened to the music in any of em so i don't know who's who


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Isn't Nobuo Uematsu a freelancer now?



Yus, he is.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 17, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Isn't Nobuo Uematsu a freelancer now?



Yes he is great buddies with Sagacuhi! So start playing Mystwalker games!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Yes he is great buddies with Sagacuhi! So start playing Mystwalker games!



When they make an above average game, he should.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 17, 2008)

Average is 5/10. 

He makes 8/10 games. So it warrants him to try the games


----------



## Athrum (Dec 17, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> When they make an above average game, he should.



Isn't Lost Odyssey above average? xD
And Nobuo made almost all the themes for X. Although i love his songs i have to take the hat of to Yoko Shimomura i love the themes from some KH and Versus.

And yeah if Kitase leaves SE goes down the drain. It seems he and Nomura have been having little quarrels with the new CEO, maybe someday they'll leave and join the others in Mistwalker lol


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Isn't Lost Odyssey above average? xD



It's decent, not amazing or great.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 17, 2008)

Amazing or great is 9.0 +

LO got quite a bit of 8's for high profile publications. Warrenting it above average.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 17, 2008)

Nomura's designs aren't that bad but his characters suffer from looking like each other. Also, zippers.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 17, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Amazing or great is 9.0 +
> 
> LO got quite a bit of 8's for high profile publications. Warrenting it above average.



Who gives a fuck what publications give it. No one can tell me what's good or bad, and LO is good, actually great in alot of sections. So it should be played by anyone with likeness towards JRPG + XBOX 360. That's my recommendation.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Dec 18, 2008)

Ehh doesnt look like they changed the gameplay too much. I still dont like the design of it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 18, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Who gives a fuck what publications give it. No one can tell me what's good or bad, and LO is good, actually great in alot of sections. So it should be played by anyone with likeness towards JRPG + XBOX 360. That's my recommendation.



This is true but did I say anything about them telling you to get it? all I said professional publications gave it a good score.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 18, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> It's funny though. His work on PS1 games was actually rather okay. Everything after that has been terrible.
> 
> It's like he's a Deviantart user who is somehow employed by a company for his absurd travesties of "art".



His work appeals to a very large minority, think of all the Kingdom Hearts cosplayers you see. Then look at all the brave Fencer Musashi ones, a certain group of gamers think zippers + belts + puffs = high fashion and will buy everything with that design style.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 18, 2008)

Setsuna is Gundam as Nomura is  ___________. 

Would be nice to see new artists once in a while.  FF12 *cringe* had some nice art that wasn't Nomurish thankfully.  As for the art he did for FF13 and FFv13, they kinda give it that welcome back to PS1 Generation of Final Fantasy.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 18, 2008)

Have you guys seen the new screen shot of the battle system?

I'm still a lil angry at how some ppl are saying that the graphics are gonna get dummied because of 360 space.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 18, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about the relation of FF13 and Versus 13?
I mean they have to be connected in some way otherwise it would be strange that they have the same name....then they could have named it FF14 instead of Versus 13.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 18, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Does anyone know anything about the relation of FF13 and Versus 13?
> I mean they have to be connected in some way otherwise it would be strange that they have the same name....then they could have named it FF14 instead of Versus 13.


They're both in the same sort of world, but they're totally unrelated to each other, except with the crystals (lol, "Fabula Nova Crystallis" ).


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 18, 2008)

decent means 6 to 7 on a scale to 10. LO wasnt worth an 8, at the most a 7. so really, it isnt all that.

edit: 8 = good, 9 = great and 10 is a mustt buy, almost perfection.


----------



## Vault (Dec 18, 2008)

nowadays an 8 is seen as crap


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> This is true but did I say anything about them telling you to get it? all I said professional publications gave it a good score.



I'm just saying for general. Every final fantasy gets 9/10, sure as hell don't agree with them. 



Haohmaru said:


> decent means 6 to 7 on a scale to 10. LO wasnt worth an 8, at the most a 7. so really, it isnt all that.
> 
> edit: 8 = good, 9 = great and 10 is a mustt buy, almost perfection.



Decent is different from average, well for me anyway. And that's your opinion on LO. I personally thought it was a solid 8.5.



Portia said:


> nowadays an 8 is seen as crap



Cause people are fucking dumb


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Dec 20, 2008)

New Jump Festa '09 trailer details and audio for XIII too!



....stupid closed megatheaters..


----------



## Freija (Dec 20, 2008)

That's nice, another tease.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow, the roaming looks good, but the warning signs are a tad big, methinks.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 20, 2008)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

DO WANT.

Can't wait to see how fast-paced it is, gameplay videos nao plox.


----------



## Agitation (Dec 20, 2008)

12dojqndbn8ghdql,[a]]dqhnb18976`2###!!

Lightning is looking hotter than ever.


----------



## Freija (Dec 20, 2008)

DO WANT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Dec 20, 2008)

NICE!! MUST HAVE!!! CANT WAIT FOR THIS!!


----------



## Freija (Dec 20, 2008)

Bastard japs.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 20, 2008)

Hay    Freija.


----------



## Freija (Dec 20, 2008)

Well hellu thar.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah finally some tidbits of gameplay are being showed, and i like it. My skepticism is gone, i want FF13 lol


----------



## Freija (Dec 20, 2008)

If the game play is real-time like FFX-2 I'll be very disappointed.


----------



## Gentleman (Dec 20, 2008)

Looking good, of course that's only screenshots, so I'm still very confused on how battles are gonna work. Hopefully we'll see a video eventually.


----------



## Freija (Dec 20, 2008)

Seriously though, what is Versus XIII ?


----------



## Felix (Dec 20, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> Seriously though, what is Versus XIII ?



Right now?
A bunch of CGI


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 20, 2008)

Felix said:


> Right now?
> A bunch of CGI



I smirked.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 20, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> Seriously though, what is Versus XIII ?



Try reading my answer and Loveless's to you question in the last 2 pages


----------



## Stroev (Dec 20, 2008)

I've got a feeling Square's only making multiple games to experiment on new gameplay styles.

Still kinda miss the old school ones.


----------



## superman_1 (Dec 20, 2008)

i just hope this game is real-time just like FFXII...that was so much fun.... cant stand those shit turn based battle system...


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 21, 2008)

I very much doubt they'd make a 100% turn-based system for this game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 21, 2008)

superman_1 said:


> i just hope this game is real-time just like FFXII...that was so much fun.... cant stand those shit turn based battle system...



FF 12 was not full real time. It was MMOish  (FF 11) and honestly the worst aspect of the game.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 21, 2008)

Nah, I enjoyed XII's battle system.

I definitely don't want to go back to a fully turn-based system, but at the same time, I don't want a completely real-time one either.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 21, 2008)

I love the turn based battles but i also liked the pseudo real time battles from XII but after playing XII theres something i dont want to ever see again, random encounters, they are annoying like hell and i cant stand them anymore, maybe i have lost my patience for it after playing XII but i dont want want to see such thing ever again!


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 21, 2008)

Judging from the scans posted yesterday, random encounters won't be making a return. Thankfully.

It's bad enough that Lost Odyssey featured them.


----------



## Freija (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, random encounters were awesome for exp


----------



## Trunkten (Dec 21, 2008)

FFXII's battle system was a good start, with improvements I'd like to see it back. It just got a little too easy for me. Never used summons as they died too easily, and boss battles were far too easy when you could just use Mist and beat them in a few turns. Fun to use at times, and with potential, but needs an overhaul.

New screens look fantastic. If the gameplay can match up to the graphics, FFXIII could be spectacular.


----------



## Freija (Dec 21, 2008)

superman_1 said:


> i just hope this game is real-time just like FFXII...that was so much fun.... cant stand those shit turn based battle system...



Are you kidding? That system was so fucking lame it's not possible.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 21, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> Well, random encounters were awesome for exp



You can get the same exp with the enemies walking around on the field like in XII!


----------



## Athrum (Dec 21, 2008)

Full trailer description


----------



## Barry. (Dec 21, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Full trailer description



Link is about Resident Evil 5 trophies


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 21, 2008)

Lockon Stratos said:


> Link is about Resident Evil 5 trophies


Fix'd. _<3._


----------



## Athrum (Dec 21, 2008)

lololol, my bad. thanks Yondi.


----------



## superman_1 (Dec 21, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> Are you kidding? That system was so fucking lame it's not possible.



sorry but thats my opinion... i just hate the turn based battle system...and random encounters... god these things ruined ffx for me... i wanted to play the game completely since it had good storyline but those things just ruined it for me... quit that game after playing a quarter of it or less than that... i just cant stand them..... i prefer more real time kinda thing in ffxii... u can spot the enemy and battle them all in real time...no random encounter and no screen breaking away and going in battle mode and then coming back to exploring mode... sorry but thats how i prefer my rpg games...


----------



## Freija (Dec 21, 2008)

The turn based one forced you to think ahead, the one real time was like "OH CRAP HIT ATTACK FAST BEFORE HE HITS YOU!"


----------



## cowboysfromhell (Dec 21, 2008)

I really hope ff13 is good because ff games after 9 were horrible up to 12.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2008)

Both take strat to play *Real time/turn based* i like both quite alot so i don't care what it is.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 21, 2008)

i disike ff12


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2008)

Uh ok, i dislike ff9. Do i get an award?


----------



## Freija (Dec 21, 2008)

I never played FF9 cause it looked like shit... honestly. I have however heard it was awesome.


----------



## aamir3kk (Dec 21, 2008)

Freija the Dick said:


> The turn based one forced you to think ahead, the one real time was like "OH CRAP HIT ATTACK FAST BEFORE HE HITS YOU!"



no way.  real time battle system is so much better... gives u a challenge to think spontaneously and make your move, instead of sitting there thinking your next move. This isnt chess.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey nothings wrong with chess.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 22, 2008)

FF12 pretty much had an ATB system if you really broke it down making it no different than previous FFs with the exception of FFX. The main difference with it was the gambits which just automated shit and instead of you having to select Attack (as almost everyone eventually just did in every FF) the game did it for you. 

I can't imagine SE will go back to random battles for XIII. That would just be a step back. It looks like it's going to be a combination of FFXII with the free roaming enemies and whatever they are doing new for this one. It's known I liked FFXII so that would be fine by me.


----------



## superman_1 (Dec 22, 2008)

see but players had the option to just turn the gambit off if they didnt want things to become automated... some didnt do that and just whined about the game gambits system doing everything for u...


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 22, 2008)

I know, they'd also say that the game was too hard with them off. Hell you could even play the game with wait instead of active time so then it really was like the old FFs.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _moar gameplay :3 _


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 24, 2008)

We really need videos, with images we can only guess how the battle system works, i wonder whats wrong with SE and all this secretism!


----------



## JojoStar (Dec 24, 2008)

I dnt llike Ff9 either looks crap tbh...
playing ff8 atm but on the end of 3rd disc and most of the characters are on level 20
Im gona die....
ff12 im not so sure didnt play it for long enough but ff13 looks mint


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Dec 24, 2008)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> We really need videos, with images we can only guess how the battle system works, i wonder whats wrong with SE and all this secretism!



Ahh well I dont really mind. There is going to be a demo in March right??


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 24, 2008)

superman_1 said:


> see but players had the option to just turn the gambit off if they didnt want things to become automated... some didnt do that and just whined about the game gambits system doing everything for u...



The Gambits were fine, but the fuckin grinding in FF12 wasn't mad

FF12 just had that stupid grindfest like a MMO would have and it just took too damn long to level up and when you get to the next boss your under its level and you get your ass whooped.  I just hated that.  I liked the fast leveling in the original games and the Sphere Grid was okay in FF10.  

FF13 looks to have gotten rid of that long grinding hopefully and the commands are there to chain so I think it will be something where you engage enemies and you initiate attacks in a fashion of putting them in chains, which is cool with me.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 24, 2008)

**


			
				Final Fantasy XIII Battle Details said:
			
		

> Some updates on the development by Kitase of SE:
> - FF XIII will be a complete game in one package, and there will be no DLC. If they were to create DLC, they'd rather make a completely new game.
> - FF XIII is up to the point where the base of the game is done, and they are starting to see some completion.
> - They are going to promote FF XIII so much that the whole world will know about it.
> ...


----------



## Bender (Dec 24, 2008)

^

Sheesh can things get anymore badass


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 24, 2008)

Sounds good i have to say! 

Lightning really is a female Cloud like Nomura said, not only on the design but even on the story: association with the government (Shinra/Holy government) and some kind of connection with the government special forces (Soldier/Psicom)!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 24, 2008)

dragonbattousai said:


> The Gambits were fine, but the fuckin grinding in FF12 wasn't mad
> 
> FF12 just had that stupid grindfest like a MMO would have and it just took too damn long to level up and when you get to the next boss your under its level and you get your ass whooped.  I just hated that.  I liked the fast leveling in the original games and the Sphere Grid was okay in FF10.
> 
> FF13 looks to have gotten rid of that long grinding hopefully and the commands are there to chain so I think it will be something where you engage enemies and you initiate attacks in a fashion of putting them in chains, which is cool with me.



There was no need to grind in FFXII.  Just going to the bosses always netted enough exp to beat them and the same for the marks. Finding the rare items on the other hand... now that was MMO like hell.



Byakuya said:


> **



Finally something more concrete. So it still pretty much plays the same with the exception that you can attack more than once per turn. I'm glad that they left the open field enemy encounters from FFXII. Yay for no random battles. Can't wait to see it in motion.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 24, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> **




Nice nice. Only thing I dislike is about the DLC


why not? A whole new GAME? seriously? Come on, lazy bastids. That's square for you though.


Sheesh =/


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 24, 2008)

I can see where they are coming from in wanting to use their resources for another game. But at the same time, it's retarded coming from SE, the company that releases an "International" or "+" version of the game a few months after the NA release (FFVII, FFX, FFXII, Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2). Those games are pretty much DLC since all they really do is add a couple bosses or some new leveling system.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 24, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I can see where they are coming from in wanting to use their resources for another game. But at the same time, it's retarded coming from SE, the company that releases an "International" or "+" version of the game a few months after the NA release (FFVII, FFX, FFXII, Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2). Those games are pretty much DLC since all they really do is add a couple bosses or some new leveling system.



The simple reason why they are doing it is the fact they can charge A-LOT more money for disc based stuff.

Resources? bah they have a-lot of that. You basically answered it your self those + version they do appear not to take much effort and they charge and FULL to close to FULL price. 

I would not mind DLC just to keep the game going but Square like most Japan developers know they can get our buck doing the international versions and all =/ sadly.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 24, 2008)

If SE was a smaller company, making a new game would be better use of their resources. But it's expected when they sell DVDs of trailers and such.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd giggle if Square follows suit with almost every other Japanese developer and make you buy content already on the fucking disc.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 25, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I'd giggle if Square follows suit with almost every other Japanese developer and make you buy content already on the fucking disc.



American developer's do it ALOT more than Japan. 


Heck Mystwalker actually gave us a new dungeon in LO and achievements. I was happy 

Square is just lazy and they rather charge 60 bucks for a re release than 10 to 15 for DLC.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 25, 2008)

^ That's not lazy, that's just greedy.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 28, 2008)

some new scans

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Segan (Dec 28, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> ^ That's not lazy, that's just greedy.


Who is that in your sig?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 28, 2008)

Segan said:


> Who is that in your sig?



Character art for this game called APB.

Pics don't work Athrum.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 28, 2008)

Ack, those bastards.
here's the link:
Pics from that cheap bastards site
Oh i have that pic in your sig, and 2 more from the same artist


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 28, 2008)

No new screenshots though.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 3, 2009)

The Shiva Twin concept art is f-ing sex.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 3, 2009)

Interviewer should have asked if they plan to make an international version like with the previous FFs.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 4, 2009)

so have their names been revealed yet?
I heard that the name of the little girl was vanilla lolol.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 4, 2009)

Amano who's the girl on your sig?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 4, 2009)

I wonder if XIII is even coming out in 2009. Sounds like it's far from completion.


----------



## Freija (Jan 4, 2009)

It's complete prolly, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) just porting it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 4, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> It's complete prolly, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) just porting it.



LOL....no.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> It's complete prolly, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) just porting it.



Lol good one


----------



## Athrum (Jan 4, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> LOL....no.



Actually i think he's right. If they have the time to release such a huge demo already the game is probably in it's final stages of completion. They are probably pondering the start of the porting process.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 4, 2009)

PLease athrum tell me how you know the demo is "huge".


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 4, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Actually i think he's right. If they have the time to release such a huge demo already the game is probably in it's final stages of completion. They are probably pondering the start of the porting process.



Then why is the only realistic future for the game in Japan is being released near the end of 2009?

People seem to forget that the Japanese version will be unharmed of the multiplatform move. If it's so far complete, how come they haven't even suggested a target release month?

What he said was well warranted, due to the multiplatform move will delay the game even further for the US and EU regions. Main, big FF games take 5+ months to translate as is. But I doubt the game is as complete as some of you are suggesting.

What's next, are some of you going to start to claim that Versus is 50% done?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 4, 2009)

I recall reading that they are planning a worldwide release for FF13, meaning that it's going to be released about the same time in all the regions. I also have a feeling 360 version might be coming out after PS3 one.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 4, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> I recall reading that they are planning a worldwide release for FF13, meaning that it's going to be released about the same time in all the regions. I also have a feeling 360 version might be coming out after PS3 one.



The game will more than likely be delayed in every region that is also getting the 360 version, thanks to Microsoft wanting that as part of a deal. Day uno in the US and the EU will have the game on 360 and PS3, and we all know which version will be better ;3

So count your worldwide dream out of the window


----------



## Jimin (Jan 4, 2009)

I still have FF9 and FF12 unopened. OMFG. I forgot I had both somewhere. Which 1 should I play?


----------



## Athrum (Jan 4, 2009)

I didn't like 9 so i say 12, one of my favorites.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 4, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> I still have FF9 and FF12 unopened. OMFG. I forgot I had both somewhere. Which 1 should I play?


Depends. If you want more traditional Final Fantasy in the vein of FF4-8, definitely 9, especially if you are into the whole classic FF shit with crystals and all that. If you want something new, go with FF12. Both are great games and you should definitely play both eventually anyway. It's up to your own mood. I prefer FF12 though, it's got lots of style and it's more mature out of the two. The gameplay isn't for everyone though (I really like it though) and it's not as story-driven as others in the series. What I mean is that there are less cutscenes than in your average Final Fantasy game and the story isn't save the world kind of deal. It's really pretty far from your traditional jRPG.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 5, 2009)

Seems like everytime SE has released a FF demo, the actual game came out 3-4 months afterwards so based on the interview it's not that bad. It's a wonder though that they don't start the translation process simultaneously to cut down the waiting time for the international releases.



Athrum said:


> Amano who's the girl on your sig?



Princess Reko from Mushihimesama.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 5, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Seems like everytime SE has released a FF demo, the actual game came out 3-4 months afterwards so based on the interview it's not that bad. It's a wonder though that they don't start the translation process simultaneously to cut down the waiting time for the international releases.
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Reko from Mushihimesama.



We didn't get FFXII until a year after we got the demo.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 5, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Princess Reko from Mushihimesama.



Bishoujo Invaders in other words.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 5, 2009)

I never saw an FFXII demo over here, played the X one ages ago though.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 5, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> We didn't get FFXII until a year after we got the demo.



FFXII in general was a clusterfuck of delays. I do remember the demos for FFVII and VIII being not to far behind their respective games. Then again, those were PS1 games. 



Wesley said:


> Bishoujo Invaders in other words.



If not for the game art, it'd just be a couple pixels on a big ass bug.


----------



## Vaylor (Jan 5, 2009)

Holy shit those trailers were awesome.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't like the look of the characters.  As usual, they'll have to prove themselves within the game.

I also hope the summons take a more interactive role this time, besides simply being optional bosses.  Make them more like real people and traveling companions.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2009)

At least we get versus exclusive. 

Just glad we got Nomura back on the art, 12 and 9 were ugly main cast.


----------



## Alice (Jan 6, 2009)

I hope they'll get back to old gameplay system. FF12 had a horrible fightig mechanism


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 6, 2009)

PharaohAnubis said:


> Just glad we got Nomura back on the art



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXFRSmfXewM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2009)

I take it you dislike Nomura.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 6, 2009)

I only like talented artists...so...yah.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I only like talented artists...so...yah.



To bad for you then that most of the world has bad taste. 

I wouldn't know, I'm just a Nomura fanboy.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 6, 2009)

Takehiko Inoue >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Nomura


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh that Basketball manga.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 6, 2009)

he did lost odyssey as well, which looks better than noruma's fake spikes!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2009)

Lost Odyssey looked pretty good in graphics, though the characters themselves were boringly designed, especially Kaim, Gongora, and Jansen.

I did enjoy their actual character, not design though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 6, 2009)

i can tell you prefer spiky hair and overblown ego's! :0


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2009)

I prefer interesting design, especially in a japanese fantasy setting, rather then realism.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 6, 2009)

After all the JRPG's I played the set into emotional / realism was a very nice approach. The designs also made sense with what the game was portraying. 


but noruma interesting designs look the same as they did back in the PS1 days. That's really the only problem I have with him.


This is one reason why I like Older FF designs better than new ones. Man Chrono Trigger 's design's beat out a-lot of FF's 0_0




Still I do not judge a game just for it's look's in art because that would be sad imo.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Still I do not judge a game just for it's look's in art because that would be sad imo.



Same for me, I found FF9 boring and badly designed. 

FF12 is a great game, even if most of the main characters didn't feel unique from one another in design.(Have to love Fran though)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 6, 2009)

PharaohAnubis said:


> Same for me, I found FF9 boring and badly designed.




0_0 I am going to steal a line from goemon from lupin the 3rd.


"Disgust rises deep within me"


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> 0_0 I am going to steal a line from goemon from lupin the 3rd.
> 
> 
> "Disgust rises deep within me"



FF9 was way to easy, Vivi was win though. 

Tetra Master was also bad bad bad, especially compared to triple-triad.

Zidane, I thought was a girl in the beginning, I really did. 

*Spoiler*: __ 





It's a trap.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 6, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ...Man Chrono Trigger 's design's beat out a-lot of FF's 0_0...



Toriyama >>>>>>>>>>>>> Most designers that worked in FF


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2009)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Toriyama >>>>>>>>>>>>> Most designers that worked in FF



Everyone knows Toriyama is a godly artist.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 6, 2009)

I also think Inoue did a wonderful job with LO, im a huge fan of his art. But i do love Nomura's character design, if Zidane looked like his Dissidia version i would've finished FF9


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2009)

PharaohAnubis said:


> Oh that Basketball manga.


Yeah, the biggest selling manga in japan. Also made vagabond which has almost unmatched art and is compared to berserk as some of the most brutal and beautiful art around. So yeah that manga artist is far better then namura and i like namura  



Ssj3_Goku said:


> After all the JRPG's I played the set into emotional / realism was a very nice approach. The designs also made sense with what the game was portraying.
> 
> 
> but noruma interesting designs look the same as they did back in the PS1 days. That's really the only problem I have with him.
> ...



Good point though art design is very important to me in RPGS. More so then actual raw power is how the character designs, monster designs, and so on look. For me anyway.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 6, 2009)

^agreed. If the art design looks lame as hell, i rarely fuck with it.

Nomura always have characters lookin cool so i usually fuck with his game if gameplay is good enough.

But his shit HAS been getting too damn simple. He needs to just let Amano design and then Nomura does his magic to make it look cool.

Dissidia had me flipping when i saw the classic Amano designs done in Nomura style...loved it.

And my gawd FF9 character looked SHIT LOAD better. I couldn't even approach 9 cause he just looked like a fuckin retard. sorry to the fans lol.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 6, 2009)

If character art pushes you away from a game... then your either an elitist in terms of art or something else. Either way I think that is foolish.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 6, 2009)

Agreed, there's more to a game than character designs.


----------



## Akira (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> If character art pushes you away from a game... then your either an elitist in terms of art or something else. Either way I think that is foolish.



May not push me away from a game completely but it sure is a factor. Art design in general is far more important then raw power IMO. If it's ugly art, I'll defiantly not like it as much.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 6, 2009)

Fenrir said:


>



Yeah, she's not scoring any points in the looks department.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't love her design, but it certainly isn't awful.

and good grief how I hate Toriyama's characters.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 6, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I don't love her design, but it certainly isn't awful.
> 
> and good grief how I hate Toriyama's characters.



Because they're not androgynous?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2009)

Hopefully she will be better then Yuna.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 6, 2009)

PharaohAnubis said:


> Hopefully she will be better then Yuna.



Yuna was fine.  I just hope we don't have another Paine.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Because they're not androgynous?



Probably cause they all look like Bulma, goku, or gohan


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Yuna was fine.  I just hope we don't have another Paine.



Yuna was okay, she just wasn't great like Terra. (Talking of main characters only)


----------



## Wesley (Jan 6, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Probably cause they all look like Bulma, goku, or gohan



Even in real life, people don't look all that dissimilar.  If everyone were bald, if everyone stayed in doors all the time, if everyone ate the same thing in proportional amounts...


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 6, 2009)

Almost all the Nomura Dissidia versions of the characters looked the same to me. Don't know what you guys are smoking. I still prefer Amano's & Yoshida's artwork to Nomura's. Yoshida made moogles look damn awesome.

Which makes me wonder, are moogles even confirmed for FFXIII?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2009)

stock 2
stock 2
stock 2
stock 2
He actually made them look cool. 

It might just be me, but I just don't find these guys below "badass" in the least of their original design.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Even in real life, people don't look all that dissimilar.  If everyone were bald, if everyone stayed in doors all the time, if everyone ate the same thing in proportional amounts...



Hey i like both art styles, don't get all defensive on me 

I usually don't mind similar art styles if i actually like the art style in the first place. Which i do for both artist.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 6, 2009)

Vivi had his moments.  

And Steiner...no wait, Steiner accidently fell in love with Beatrix and she accidently reciprecated.  That F-ER!  Rusty f-ing lucked out BIG TIME!  What the hell!?  How come I'm just now realising this?  This majorly pisses me off!  It could have been literally anyone under those circumstances!

I demand my very own Paladin General to bodly fall in love with!  So help me, if there's any justice, gimme my ironclad, buxom, roller!



crazymtf said:


> Hey i like both art styles, don't get all defensive on me
> 
> I usually don't mind similar art styles if i actually like the art style in the first place. Which i do for both artist.



In general, it's what I think.  Whether you like an art-style or not, complaining that everyone looks alike, well, that's how it's like in real life.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 7, 2009)

PharaohAnubis said:


> Link removed
> Link removed
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...



None of your links work. And not all characters need to look cool or badass.

And I get ya Wesley. Beatrix was the best thing out of FFIX and Steiner just "Sup baby" and got her by accident.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 7, 2009)

Bah, can't link the screenshots, just google it. 

I would at least like to enjoy my main character and have him look awesome while I'm doing it, but I guess it all comes down to personal taste.

I prefer things that look awesome, rather then ugly. Unique is good, but it doesn't have to stop something from looking cool. Especially when the two games before it had cool main characters.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 7, 2009)

PharaohAnubis said:


> I would at least like to enjoy my main character and have him look awesome while I'm doing it, but I guess it all comes down to personal taste.



Then why do you like Nomura's work, when he has created fucking awful main characters like Tidus and Sora, who lack all forms of awesome?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't like Tidus at all, he is up with the worst mains(Zidane, Vaan), Sora on the other hand became awesome in KH2.


----------



## Freija (Jan 7, 2009)

I want more information on Versus


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 7, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I want more information on Versus



Me to, I look forward to that the most out of the trilogy.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 7, 2009)

PharaohAnubis said:


> I don't like Tidus at all, he is up with the worst mains(Zidane, Vaan), *Sora on the other hand became awesome in KH2.*





WHAT

He became a very stock anime character in the second game.


----------



## Freija (Jan 7, 2009)

I just want to know what it's all about.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 7, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> WHAT
> 
> He became a very stock anime character in the second game.



Just because he wasn't unique, didn't make him not look cool.

I'll just leave Sora up to personal taste, he still improved between the games in look.

I'm a KH fanboy though, and your a Nomura hater, so we shouldn't really argue about it then.


----------



## Freija (Jan 7, 2009)

Sora is lame anyway...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 7, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Sora is lame anyway...



Marry me <3


----------



## Freija (Jan 7, 2009)

I like the vagooo  you're still free to fantasize about me though 


But yeah I don't see why you would discuss a lame character in a thread about awesomeness.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 7, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> But yeah I don't see why you would discuss a lame characters in a thread about *awesomeness*.



True, XIII is going be the best FF since 7.


----------



## Freija (Jan 7, 2009)

FF7 wasn't even that good in my book, I like FFIII and FFVIII more.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 7, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> FF7 wasn't even that good in my book, I like FFIII and FFVIII more.



I'll agree 8 was awesome to.


----------



## Freija (Jan 7, 2009)

Squall > Cloud.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 7, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Squall > Cloud.



Yeah I like Squall better.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 7, 2009)

PharaohAnubis said:


> I would at least like to enjoy my main character and have him look awesome while I'm doing it, but I guess it all comes down to personal taste.



A majority of the character designs in 9 are technically better then the ones in 7 and 8 for a few reasons.


----------



## Freija (Jan 7, 2009)

I haven't played FFIX because when it was new the art style turned me off towards it, however now many years later I've gotten warm recommendations, but I've just never gotten around to buying it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> A majority of the character designs in 9 are technically better then the ones in 7 and 8 for a few reasons.



Lol good one. 

And new info about ff13 come with two screen shots of the game and maybe if were lucky they'll be new.


----------



## Freija (Jan 7, 2009)

Pffft, we're not that lucky.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 7, 2009)

I just want to play the demo already, I'll actually be buying Advent children in the same day at least.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2009)

It's limited edition that gets the demo so buy it quick. Also what the fuck smile face is that and what does it mean?


----------



## Freija (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, my guess will be that the Xbox will get an exclusive demo.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2009)

Actually it's PS3, blu ray, advent children blu ray special edition blah blah blah extended advent children movie blah blah. Advent children + *Suppose to be* 4 hour demo of FF13 On Blu Ray. 

If i can get it cheap i will, otherwise forget it I'll wait to play the full game.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 7, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Lol good one.
> 
> .



I don't want to write a long reply because I'd feel like a douchebag but the character designs in FF9 are good, the style is take it or leave it but the character designs function in every way they should. The main thing that each character has a very distinct silhouette


Edit: It's a 4 hour demo?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> I don't want to write a long reply because I'd feel like a douchebag but the character designs in FF9 are good, the style is take it or leave it but the character designs function in every way they should. The main thing that each character has a very distinct silhouette



Lol kidding man, it's fine if you liked it. Don't bother writing a long response, not worth it. My hate for FF9 is long gone, though my hate for ff10 is still here if you wanna argue that one


----------



## Freija (Jan 7, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Actually it's PS3, blu ray, advent children blu ray special edition blah blah blah extended advent children movie blah blah. Advent children + *Suppose to be* 4 hour demo of FF13 On Blu Ray.
> 
> If i can get it cheap i will, otherwise forget it I'll wait to play the full game.



Advent Children -_-; haven't they stopped hording it for money already ?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 7, 2009)

FF10 has some super generic character designs


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Advent Children -_-; haven't they stopped hording it for money already ?



What? WHAT? After Final fantasy 1 has been remade like 10 fucking times you think there gonna stop making multiple copies of the same movie with little edits to make more money?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah I'm going to pick it up first day it comes out, going to reserve at gamestop.

The face just means I'm happy and confident with what I say. 

The command is ": hurr" without the space.


----------



## Freija (Jan 7, 2009)

I wonder if we'll get it pre-2010


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 7, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Advent Children -_-; haven't they stopped hording it for money already ?



Nope. Like nearly every FFVII spin-off, ignorant people buy it.

Dirge of Cerberus is one of the million-selling games on the PS2, like 50 Cent Bulletproof.

I hope they actually added a plot to all of the extra scenes they are adding. The movie had next to no plot to begin with.

I even doubt Japan will get it pre-2010. EU and the US will not get it till 2010, at the earliest.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Advent Children -_-; haven't they stopped hording it for money already ?



Why should they when = 



PharaohAnubis said:


> I just want to play the demo already, *I'll actually be buying Advent children in the same day at least*.



Pharaohanubis - Please tell me you don't already own one of the 5 or whatever number versions of advent children already out already?


----------



## Freija (Jan 7, 2009)

That's what I'm so sad about, and even worse we've seen the same fight scene with the main character in every single trailer now


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey hey, people have pretty much been buying the same kind of game from Square-Enix for years now, so it's perfectly okay for them to show off the exact same footage of their games on numerous occasions!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't pay for movies or anime usually, so this will be my first copy of it. 

Though if Square slapped Sephiroth into anything, I would buy it.


----------



## Freija (Jan 7, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hey hey, people have pretty much been buying the same kind of game from Square-Enix for years now, so it's perfectly okay for them to show off the exact same footage of their games on numerous occasions!



The same kind of games =/= The same games


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2009)

PharaohAnubis said:


> I don't pay for movies or anime usually, so this will be my first copy of it.
> 
> *Though if Square slapped Sephiroth into anything*, I would buy it.



Really? I can't tell if your joke posting or serious.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 7, 2009)

PharaohAnubis said:


> I don't pay for movies or anime usually, so this will be my first copy of it.
> 
> Though if Square slapped Sephiroth into anything, I would buy it.



You are the incarnation of opinions I hate in people.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 7, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> You are the incarnation of opinions I hate in people.


I see.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 7, 2009)

He's probably serious. Which is sad.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2009)

He can't be, i just can't see him being real...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 7, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> He's probably serious.



I'm partially serious, I wouldn't like my favorite villian getting horrible treatment, I would prefer quality fan service.


----------



## Akira (Jan 7, 2009)

PharaohAnubis said:


> I'm partially serious, I wouldn't like my favorite villian getting horrible treatment, I would prefer *quality* fan service.





PharaohAnubis said:


> I don't pay for movies or anime usually, so this will be my first copy of it.
> 
> Though if Square slapped Sephiroth into *anything*, I would buy it.



Orly?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 7, 2009)

Fenrir said:


> Orly?



I said I would prefer, not that I wouldn't buy something of low quality with Sephiroth as the main character in it.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 7, 2009)

Im also buying the ACC since i don't own any copy of the normal version. I did enjoy the movie, even if the plot was weak, the battles are worth it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 8, 2009)

SAD THAT NO ONE POSSTED THIS YEt... I am ashamed of you "Gamers"


*Final Fantasy XIII's Battle System Detailed*







> Final Fantasy XIII is due out this year in Japan. For those who are unfamiliar with its battle system, let's learn about it. Everyday you should learn about something, you know.
> 
> ? Command Stock: Players selection which action they'd like to from a cluster of five "Action" slots.
> ? Cost: Each of these five actions has a number attached to it and denote the number of slots a particular action requires.
> ...







More Details About Final Fantasy XIII Battle System, Vanille And The Demo [PS3 Hyper]


----------



## Freija (Jan 8, 2009)

I still don't get it, is it the X-2 system where it was real-time or the regular time ?


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 8, 2009)

nice, so the battle system is like Xenogears.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 8, 2009)

From what I've read now, I like what I hear, back to good old turn based combat, not the mmorpg crap.

I knew I could count on Nomura.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 8, 2009)

PharaohAnubis said:


> From what I've read now, I like what I hear, back to good old turn based combat, not the mmorpg crap.
> 
> I knew I could count on Nomura.




dude stop. He has nothing to do with the battle system at all. All he has to do with FF 13 is the art.


----------



## Freija (Jan 8, 2009)

Anyone reply to my question plox


----------



## Athrum (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks goku, your second link was kind of nice, the Kotaku stuff is nothing new, they just gathered the obvous things in the image lol


----------



## Wesley (Jan 8, 2009)

Kind of like the original Fallout series then.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 8, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I still don't get it, is it the X-2 system where it was real-time or the regular time ?



The normal ATB system with elements of Chrono Cross and FF12 is what I'm getting.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 8, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> dude stop. He has nothing to do with the battle system at all. All he has to do with FF 13 is the art.



I know he didn't design the battle system, doesn't mean I can't count on him.

I'll thank Toshiro Tsuchida as well.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 8, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I still don't get it, is it the X-2 system where it was real-time or the regular time ?



X-2 had an ATB system just like all the other FFs, it was just fast as hell. XII had one but it wasn't as obvious but it seems the only thing they are keeping from that system was the lack of random encounters. And it seems like it's gonna play like a normal ATB except you can chain commands before you actually "attack".


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 8, 2009)

Hmm, now that I think about it, I think it's going to be like a menu based fighting game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 8, 2009)

The white glove pointer  brings back memories  Was in the classic FF's I'm glad it's back


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 8, 2009)

White glove pointer was in almost all of them except X, X-2 and XI.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 8, 2009)

Well then  I miss him!  it's been over 8 years! So I'm glad he's back!




( I did not finish XII and I do not plan to 0_0)


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 8, 2009)

Didn't need to finish it to see the glove. 

I'm assuming they are going to keep the same "tone" that SE uses when you cycle through the commands.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 8, 2009)

The glove pop's out a-lot at me in this one 




Most likely, they try to keep FF similar to other FF's in in direct ways.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 8, 2009)

Overall FF13 seems really fresh but I also get this feeling they are also going for a somewhat traditional Final Fantasy feel which is actually pretty neat because something about it makes me pretty excited. I haven't looked forward to a game this much in ages.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm glad they went finally with futuristic setting, rather then fantasy or fantasy/futuristic.

I wonder how spells are going to be explained, will they just be mechanisms something similiar to materia?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2009)

It is fantasy futuristic. I mean just watch the trailer, flying little summons, awesome looking forest, i can't wait for it.


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 8, 2009)

It's Final *Fantasy*, whenever it has a futuristic setting it's a fantasy/future. If it doesn't then it's just going to be a fantasy. There's never going to be a drop in the fantasy aspects of the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2009)

^They do in alot of ways for VS.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 8, 2009)

What I mean by fantasy is things that can't be explained, like the life stream of Gaia or the spirits in X and X-2, even though the worlds are said to be connected. It won't be following it's own title by not being mythical though.

I prefer the no spirits, all mechanical setting of FFXIII.

Like summons are mechanical beings, rather then gods or spiritual beings in it.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 8, 2009)

We barely know that much about the quirks and elements of FFXIII so it's really too early to say that it's not gonna have fantasy "unexplainable" elements to it. If you're expecting them to stop that anytime soon, you'll be waiting for a while.  

That reminds of early information for FFVII. People thought the entire game was going to take place in Midgard. Oh how wrong that assumption was.


----------



## Freija (Jan 8, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> X-2 had an ATB system just like all the other FFs, it was just fast as hell. XII had one but it wasn't as obvious but it seems the only thing they are keeping from that system was the lack of random encounters. And it seems like it's gonna play like a normal ATB except you can chain commands before you actually "attack".



Thank you god 

Yes but it was a different ATB system than I was used to


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 9, 2009)

Official website is open now


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 9, 2009)

> That reminds of early information for FFVII. People thought the entire game was going to take place in Midgard. Oh how wrong that assumption was.


Midgar, not Midgard. D:

I remember when I got FF7 when it was released in Europe and I still thought most of the game would take place in Midgar. I was in for one hell of a surprise.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 9, 2009)

^ My favourite location in any game so far.

Followed by Balamb pek


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice HD screenshots, not much to the site yet though.

So far out of the main cast, I like Lightning best.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 9, 2009)

Fabula Nova Crystallis site is now up


Not much for now but FFXIII site has a beautiful music going on, it has the sound of main menu music xD


----------



## Freija (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh shit, I just remembered I haven't pre-ordered this yet


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 9, 2009)

Funny, sometimes you get another song, just refresh it enough. It's pretty cool too, reminds me of FF10 a bit. Xenosaga too, actually.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2009)

I like the main character of Versus much better, to bad the site has nothing on it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 9, 2009)

I think it streams the songs, so it has nothing to do with refreshing.

I think the other version of the 2006 FFXIII trailer theme is cool, I must admit.

As as of the usual course of Square-Enix game sites, they do a terrible job of having information on the game up.


----------



## Shrimp (Jan 9, 2009)

it seems Lighting doesnt speak

EDIT: my bad, i missread the kanji x.x


----------



## Hana (Jan 9, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Fabula Nova Crystallis site is now up
> 
> 
> Not much for now but FFXIII site has a beautiful music going on, it has the sound of main menu music xD



I got some great shots from that website. Thanks for posting it. I can't wait until there is more on it though. The guy from XIII is named Snow?  I knew they'd make him lose his manliness somehow. I was excited about listening to the music though. Techno mixed with classical; kinda odd but interesting.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice avatar and signature, Hana.


----------



## Hodor (Jan 9, 2009)

any information on an estimated release date?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 9, 2009)

Demo is coming in 2009 for Japan. It has been assumed that the game for Japan will release in winter of 2009.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2009)

It better be amazing like KH2, I expect much from Nomura.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm positive it'll be vastly superior to KH2.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I'm positive it'll be vastly superior to KH2.



I hope so, I thought FFXII would, but I was mistaken.

It's going to be hard to live up to KH2FM+, for now I just see it surpass the likes of Crisis core, DoC, FFXII which won't be hard


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 9, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> Midgar, not Midgard. D:
> 
> I remember when I got FF7 when it was released in Europe and I still thought most of the game would take place in Midgar. I was in for one hell of a surprise.



I blame Norse Mythology.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 9, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> It better be amazing like KH2, I expect much from Nomura.



The original Kingdom Hearts is soooooooo much better then 2!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2009)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> The original Kingdom Hearts is soooooooo much better then 2!



In terms of rpg gameplay, do tell why?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 9, 2009)

It lacks the charm of the first, the story doesnt have the same magic and wonderness the previous had, the story of 2 lacks something i cant really explain, the battle system is cool but makes the game too easy and is a bit confusing, and escape the enemies combo attacks is nearly impossible, once they start you have to pray to survive, and it doesnt have the damn platform elements the first had!

It aint bad, but the first was better!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2009)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> It lacks the charm of the first, the story doesnt have the same magic and wonderness the previous had, the story of 2 lacks something i cant really explain, the battle system is cool but makes the game too easy and is a bit confusing, and escape the enemies combo attacks is nearly impossible, once they start you have to pray to survive, and it doesnt have the damn platform elements the first had!
> 
> It aint bad, but the first was better!



Don't forget to say, "imo"

Thanks for answering though, it seems that the focus on created characters rather then disney characters is what bothers you.

Not sure if your saying the game is to hard, or to easy though.

I think you have a problem with the concept not being fresh anymore as well, because mostly the battle system was enhanced, and many new features were added, but the overall experience is too similiar for you.

They had about even platforming elements though, KH has never been heavy on that, except in CoM.

The story definitely was a upgrade from the simplistic nature of the first, adding more depth to characters overall and the new ones introduced.

I'm glad to hear you at least enjoyed it somewhat.

I believe KH2 was in everyway in improvement over the first, and KH2FM+ perfected the game.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 9, 2009)

For a game that was made by Squaresoft and Disney, KH had really shitty cutscenes and music.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2009)

Wesley said:


> For a game that was made by Squaresoft and Disney, KH had really shitty cutscenes and music.



Your opinion on the other hand was uncalled for.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 9, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Don't forget to say, "imo"



Forgot that 



Xehanort said:


> Thanks for answering though, it seems that the focus on created characters rather then disney characters is what bothers you.



Doesnt bother me at all, even on the first i saw the Disney characters mostly as extras and fanservice, with the exception of Donald, Goofy and Mickey of course, the story was all about Sora and friends!



Xehanort said:


> Not sure if your saying the game is to hard, or to easy though.



Easy, because of all the special attacks, forms, trinity attacks, time events... too much if you ask me, makes the game too easy!

The fact that you cant escape from enemies combos is a design fault, it doesnt happen all the time but surely is annoying when it happens!



Xehanort said:


> I think you have a problem with the concept not being fresh anymore as well, because mostly the battle system was enhanced, and many new features were added, but the overall experience is too similiar for you.



I dont find the experience that similar, maybe too different actually!



Xehanort said:


> They had about even platforming elements though, KH has never been heavy on that, except in CoM.



No, KH1 and CoM(GBA version, never played the ps2 version) had a lot of platforms but KH2 scenarios are mostly plane surfaces!



Xehanort said:


> The story definitely was a upgrade from the simplistic nature of the first, adding more depth to characters overall and the new ones introduced.



Actually thats what i liked on the first, the simplicity, the game story was like an old school Disney movie, like a fairy tale, a story about friendship and courage, facing an evil villain who wanted to release darkness upon the world almost just for the lulz, old school type of villain! 

KH2 story is too serious for his own good and the Disney worlds are kind of uninspired!



Xehanort said:


> I'm glad to hear you at least enjoyed it somewhat.



Dont get me wrong i really liked the game, just found the first better in many aspects!



Xehanort said:


> I believe KH2 was in everyway in improvement over the first, and KH2FM+ perfected the game.



Your opinion of course


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2009)

I see, so it felt like a different experience and the story felt to serious. About it being easy, did you play through on proud mode for higher challenge? Just curious.

Like I said KH2FM+ fixes alot of the problems, especially the difficulty by alot, Critical mode. :S

I don't think the enemies combo is a design flaw, rather that aerial recovery is required.

What about the overall voice work? I found them be more vibrant in number 2, even though Ansem at the end of 1 was one of the most impressive VAs.

You have to admit the music was better in KH2 right?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 9, 2009)

This is Final Fantasy. Take that disney stuff elsewhere! Or I will kick all your goofy / donald/ mickey butt's out of here!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2009)

KH is part of FF mytho.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 9, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> It better be amazing like KH2, I expect much from Nomura.



You shouldn't expect much from an artist who has jack shit with the game besides creating a Seifer-lookalike, considering he's not involved with directing XIII.

And it won't take any difficulty to top the "amazing" state of Kingdom Hearts 2. That game was very narrow, and lacking quite a bit in developing that lackluster cast of villains.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> You shouldn't expect much from an artist who has jack shit with the game besides creating a Seifer-lookalike, considering he's not involved with directing XIII.
> 
> And it won't take any difficulty to top the "amazing" state of Kingdom Hearts 2. That game was very narrow, and lacking quite a bit in developing that lackluster cast of villains.


I expect eye candy out of Nomura, I'm a eye candy person, I like to enjoy the CGI characters in ps3 rendered graphics. 

Aside from Axel, your right about them not getting enough development. 

What I expect it to be on par with KH2 gameplay is what I meant though, I want the game to make me want to play through it multiple times. All I ask is decent battle system, and awesome looking characters(Heroes and Villians).


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2009)

Probably already posted but

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 319 

battle theme + piano song from the FFXIII website


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2009)

I quite like the battle theme, although I'm fairly certain this isn't the final version. The one from the 2006 E3 trailer sounds better.

It's nice, but Versus will have the superior music anyway.


----------



## Freija (Jan 10, 2009)

I wonder how Agito will look


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2009)

To bad mitsuda does not do any FF music. Then all you FF people will realize what true epicness is about!


Honestly both of these composers are not bad but they do not fee like the "ff" music I expect.


----------



## Freija (Jan 10, 2009)

Nobue Uematsu <3


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 10, 2009)

Uematsu and Mitsuda are the best composers there are. I really hope Mitsuda would do a FF soundtrack one day.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2009)

Indeed, Mitsuda is also amazing.

Uematsu is still my personal #1 though.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 10, 2009)

Actually i do enjoy Yoko Shimomura, her songs always have this melancholic tone to them.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2009)

Exactly.

Her piano pieces in particular are pure quality.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 10, 2009)

I could swear SE was scrapping Agito and was just doing the main XIII and Versus.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2009)

They had it as a cell phone game at first then decided to make it for the PSP instead.


----------



## Agitation (Jan 10, 2009)

The psp needs the exclusives after all.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 10, 2009)

Time to fix my cousin's PSP screen so I can make it mine then.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know if anyone posted this yet but their is a new dedicated website for Final Fantasy XIII and Final Fantasy Versus XIII.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 12, 2009)

> Square Enix’s much anticipated game for 2009, Final Fantasy XIII, is finally leaking a bit more information, and I can help pass that info on to you.
> 
> Basically, what is being reported is that the main female character’s full name is Dia Walruva. Some of the other characters from a recently released video include names such as Snow and Lightning. This seems to be a big deal in Japan — I was unaware how important it was to get the right names for characters in RPG games since I always change them anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm a little confused on the main characters name now.


----------



## Freija (Jan 12, 2009)

Agreed, doesn't the official page say Lightning ?


----------



## Segan (Jan 12, 2009)

Dia Walruva is supposed to be Lightnings real name, while "Lightning" is her code/nickname.

At least from what I understand.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 12, 2009)

Segan said:


> Dia Walruva is supposed to be Lightnings real name, while "Lightning" is her code/nickname.
> 
> At least from what I understand.



That is what I believe as well, that article kind of confused me though.


----------



## Freija (Jan 12, 2009)

Segan said:


> Dia Walruva is supposed to be Lightnings real name, while "Lightning" is her code/nickname.
> 
> At least from what I understand.



That's what I guessed, but thanks for confirming it


----------



## Athrum (Jan 12, 2009)

Actually no. Dia Walruva is a bad translation of the Katakana from Dia Vanille's name which is the pigtails girl and not Lightning. And the things they said about the combat system were also in "N" websites, again nothing new.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 12, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Actually no. Dia Walruva is a bad translation of the Katakana from Dia Vanille's name which is the pigtails girl and not Lightning. And the things they said about the combat system were also in "N" websites, again nothing new.



The pigtails girl is the main character?


----------



## Segan (Jan 12, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Actually no. Dia Walruva is a bad translation of the Katakana from Dia Vanille's name which is the pigtails girl and not Lightning. And the things they said about the combat system were also in "N" websites, again nothing new.


You sure about this?



I can't tell what's accurate, so someone else will need to confirm that. But it appears, that Dia Walruva is indeed Lightning, and Dia Vanille (full name Oerba Dia Vanille) is pigtails name.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 12, 2009)

So they are sisters.


----------



## pktheworld (Jan 12, 2009)

im looking much more forward to final fantasy xiii versus...
but thats just based on the trailers, and trailers mean nothing

if any of them are as good as ffx, im buying


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 12, 2009)

pktheworld said:


> im looking much more forward to final fantasy xiii versus...
> but thats just based on the trailers, and trailers mean nothing
> 
> if any of them are as good as ffx, im buying


I'm looking more forward to versus to, I like the main character design of it.


----------



## Freija (Jan 12, 2009)

pktheworld said:


> im looking much more forward to final fantasy xiii versus...
> but thats just based on the trailers, and trailers mean nothing
> 
> if any of them are as good as ffx, im buying



We don't even know anything about Versus


----------



## Athrum (Jan 12, 2009)

Im pretty sure of what i said. For starters they are saying that this comes from Famitsu scans and the new Famitsu won't come out till February, so that means it's the scans we already have. Also if you go to the Famitsu homepage there is a new article on FFXIII posted yesterday (that's probably where the dudes got the "exclusive news") and it clearly states that pigtails girl name is Dia Vanille and Lightning is still Lightning.


----------



## Segan (Jan 12, 2009)

Don't know what write-up actually means, but it doesn't seem like this is a misunderstanding at all.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 12, 2009)

pktheworld said:


> im looking much more forward to final fantasy xiii versus...
> but thats just based on the trailers, and trailers mean nothing
> *
> if any of them are as good as ffx, im buying*



Well i hope there better, I don't wanna be disappointed again.


----------



## Agitation (Jan 12, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Im pretty sure of what i said. For starters they are saying that this comes from Famitsu scans and the new Famitsu won't come out till February, so that means it's the scans we already have. Also if you go to the Famitsu homepage there is a new article on FFXIII posted yesterday (that's probably where the dudes got the "exclusive news") and it clearly states that pigtails girl name is Dia Vanille and Lightning is still Lightning.


I heard Lightning's real name is Sera.

Not sure if that is true though, although I remember someone saying Square made it official somewhere.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 12, 2009)

Rawr. First Edition GET.


----------



## geG (Jan 12, 2009)

Agitation said:


> I heard Lightning's real name is Sera.
> 
> Not sure if that is true though, although I remember someone saying Square made it official somewhere.



The original rumor was that Vanille's name was Sera because of a barely audible line recorded from some trailer, but it barely sounds like "Sera" at all. It's not official in any way


----------



## Hana (Jan 12, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Rawr. First Edition GET.



Oh lord, Enix is really milking this cow for all it's worth. Well I'm a fan but I can wait.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 12, 2009)

Segan said:


> Don't know what write-up actually means, but it doesn't seem like this is a misunderstanding at all.



This article is almost a copy of the other one, they even use the same pic. And once again they are mentioning stuff from January's Famitsu, not the new one.


Also there was an article somewhere saying that the demo was only coming out in Japan


----------



## Freija (Jan 12, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Rawr. First Edition GET.



lol.... dear god

How can I import that to Sweden.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 12, 2009)

Hana said:


> Oh lord, Enix is really milking this cow for all it's worth. Well I'm a fan but I can wait.


You mean FFVII just being a series of endless sequels x prequels, or paying for the FFXIII demo? 

Eitherway, I don't really mind. What I'm after the most is the demo, and the Versus trailer (seeing as anything Versus-related so far is scarce ). Seeing as I live in the UK, I'm just hoping the movie itself isn't region-coded so I can play it on my PS3. It's pretty much just a bonus and isn't really as important as the other two I mentioned earlier, but it'd really be nice.

--

By the way, would you mind telling me who coloured your avatar, it's really very well done. Lightning looks beautiful in that. <3.

Also, the 150x200 size, did you win a contest or something, or was it a request? =O

--

edits; gah i type too slow xD



Athrum said:


> Also there was an article somewhere saying that the demo was only coming out in Japan


Hasn't that always been the case anyway? That's why I felt the need to import whichever came out in Japan first, because if the US/EU versions of ACC had the demo too, I think I would've been able to bear with it and wait. ^^


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 12, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> You mean FFVII just being a series of endless sequels x prequels, or paying for the FFXIII demo?



Maybe the person means both, as it fits.

I still find it cute that they are milking a re-enhanced shitty movie with a demo, and people care more of the demo than the shitty movie.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 12, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Rawr. First Edition GET.



Nnice. I cant wait for all the demo vids to pop up.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2009)

> Japan’s Famitsu magazine has let slip that gamers can expect Square’s Final Fantasy XIII to receive a global release date before the end of the year.
> 
> While we're not exactly fluent in Japanese, RPGfan.com has translated the latest Final Fantasy article from the publication, which appears to confirm a pre-2010 release window for the hotly anticipated RPG:
> 
> ...





replace cow's milk with women's breast milk


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2009)

Good to hear, I don't want to wait another year for it.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Great, finally some good news


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 14, 2009)

Watch it be only for Japan


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2009)

I hope they didn't rush it.


----------



## Trunkten (Jan 14, 2009)

As long as that includes Europe as well, then fantastic.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

It said global so one can only hope.


----------



## Segan (Jan 14, 2009)

Global is global. What's there to hope?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 14, 2009)

Segan said:


> Global is global. What's there to hope?



It's Square-Enix. Hope is demanded when it comes to games like this.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Goofy Titan is just a pessimist.


----------



## Segan (Jan 14, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Goofy Titan is just a pessimist.


Hah. Figured that out like...huh, ages ago.

Is Lightning's real name revealed yet? Or will it be just Lightning?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh no, it has to normally do with the fact that the game won't be released in the US or Europe until a 360 version is done, something Japan has nothing to worry for.

I really think the game will be held up to a degree everywhere that has a 360 release, simply because it takes time to port.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

It's already ported, that's what they've been doing the last year according to some sources who said the game has been done for a year at least.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 14, 2009)

If it's been done already, for a year no less, why isn't it released in Japan? They aren't getting a port, so there's no need for it to be held up for them.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

There are still people in Japan with an xbox.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 14, 2009)

...And? The 360 version has nothing to do with Japan 

It's not being released on the 360 in Japan.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

True, but I doubt they want to release it single-handedly in Japan, which is why they chose a global release.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 14, 2009)

Which makes me wonder why that is, as they never normally do that.

They only do that when a series is more popular or aimed outside of Japan, and that's hard to assume with FFXIII, considering all of the trailers have moonrunes up the ass.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

FF is a very globally loved game nonetheless.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 14, 2009)

Well then, they need to do more of this global shit then.  

Dissidia is going to be a laughably long wait for a game not as text-heavy as FFXII, and will take just as much time to be localized and come out in the US.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Who cares about the US D; What about Sweden.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 14, 2009)

You guys are always the longest wait for vidya, so enjoy ur waitin' game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2009)

You will probly get it after US.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> You guys are always the longest wait for vidya, so enjoy ur waitin' game.



Fucking PAL.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 14, 2009)

You can always import the US version, thanks to the PS3 not being region-encoded failure like the Wii and 360.

Moreso the Wii, because there's nothing to import for the 360


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2009)

Japan pretty much hates the 360 don't they? 

Their to busy shaking their Wii motes.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 14, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Japan pretty much hates the 360 don't they?
> 
> Their to busy shaking their Wii motes.



It's not "hate", it's just their type of games aren't the norm on the system, so there's no reason to buy it.

It's full of genres Japan has never cared for, and that shows with sales.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> You can always import the US version, thanks to the PS3 not being region-encoded failure like the Wii and 360.
> 
> Moreso the Wii, because there's nothing to import for the 360



I did that with DMC4, mainly because your LE was cooler than ours  But the freight was hilarious


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> It's not "hate", it's just their type of games aren't the norm on the system, so there's no reason to buy it.
> 
> It's full of genres Japan has never cared for, and that shows with sales.



You mean the one and only genre 360 has? Shooters.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

.......... omfg Xehanort just nailed 360


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 14, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> You mean the one and only genre 360  and PS3 have? Shooters.



Fixed         .


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 14, 2009)

Lies! There's no way they've finished the PS3 game and more or less ported it to the Xbox while simultaneously localising the PS3 & Xbox versions for the US and all of Europe, to achieve a global release date this year. [noparse]:S[/noparse]

Japan 1st, then US and then EU will be the order. I don't know why the feckers can't give it to the UK at the same time as the US, but we always have to wait for it to be translated into European-ish regardless. Can't see less than a year wait between Japan's release and ours..


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Hopefully we'll only have 3 main characters so one doesn't have to exchange party members 3000 times.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 14, 2009)

A new characters been announced apparently. 

Sazh Katzroy or something like that. He has a chocobo that lives in his afro to help him cast spells. I think he's a black mage.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Fuck, there that hope went to hell *cries manly tears*


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2009)

I know that guy, with the orange afro.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Fuck no, that dude is not in my party, I can tell you that right now!


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 14, 2009)

He'll always have a place in my party. His designs the best Nomura's done in ages.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

He looks so stereotypical and gay.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 14, 2009)

Surprising, whens the last time FF had a black guy, props to square

i got a feeling he'll probably end up dieing though lol


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Hopefully, one less character I have to worry about using some time.


----------



## Akira (Jan 14, 2009)

He looks like he'll be the "comic relief" in your party.


Oh god..


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

He'll probably have a weird accent as well.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

................If you're looking for drugs perhaps


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 14, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> You mean the one and only genre 360 has? Shooters.



It has more RPG's than the PS3 does, so you have to think after that is it really games.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 14, 2009)

Character Description From Neogaf


> 'Sazh Katzroy', and he is a middle aged man. He dual wields pistols, has a baby chocobo, is a gentle hearted person easily moved to tears, possesses good judgment and a sense of social responsibility.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 14, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Fuck no, that dude is not in my party, I can tell you that right now!



Freija you're gay.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

I just hate stereotypes. And nice attempt there, but unfortunately I like the opposite sex.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 14, 2009)

TOLD YA GLOBAL RELEASE MOFUCKAS

As for Europeans, be wise and buy it from America. So much cheaper that way.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 14, 2009)

What stereotype?


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> What stereotype?



Black guys have fro's and he'll probably speak like a rapper too.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 14, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Black guys have fro's and he'll probably speak like a rapper too.



*Spoiler*: __ 



We do wear afros


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, but I'm talking 90% of the black guys in games from Japan looks like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and have fro's


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 14, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Yeah, but I'm talking 90% of the black guys in games from Japan looks like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and have fro's



90% of Japanese character look extremely feminine. 90% of Japanese characters have long or spikey hair.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jan 14, 2009)

would you rather him have a russian accent? or maybe he is german?!!?!

Barrett had niether a fro or talked in ebonics (yeah I said it EBONICS lol)


----------



## tictactoc (Jan 14, 2009)

Lol Freija you racist.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

tictactoc said:


> Lol Freija you racist.



Like that was a newsflash... no I mean Barret was nice, I loved the dude, this dude just looks... gay.


----------



## tictactoc (Jan 14, 2009)

And why that ?


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Look at him, with the fro, that smile, and the face in general. I don't particularly find Snow that cool either, but looks better than a square fro.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 14, 2009)

It looks like afros are in vogue, that's two character so far with the hairstyle in FF13.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 14, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Look at him, with the fro, that smile, and the face in general. I don't particularly find Snow that cool either, but looks better than a square fro.



You mean a flat top?


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jan 14, 2009)

LOL cause its fun to be a dick tease and FFXIII isnt out yet so what else is there to do? I just got off work and I am tired...but anyhow.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> You mean a flat top?



I call it a square fro'... I'm not very fond of fro's outside of One Piece that much in general either.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2009)

Afro guy looks awesome.

How can you hate a guy with a baby chocobo?


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Because Chocobo's are big chickens ?


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jan 14, 2009)

I hope he will be even remotely as awesome as Drebin.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Drebin is probably the best black guy in a video game ever, so epic.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jan 14, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Drebin is probably the best black guy in a video game ever, so epic.



True True


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2009)

This guy has a permanent place in my party.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

He's so out of my party


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2009)

Ha, now the fans can't say it's not a black man at least, like with Yoruichi. "She just a super dark Indian."


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Wait what? People are trying to say Yoru isn't black ?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2009)

I need to see the remaining unannounced characters first, of course.

But if they suck, this guy is more than welcome in my party.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Please no more characters D;


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Wait what? People are trying to say Yoru isn't black ?


Yep, when there are like 10 black characters in bleach. 

I can't wait to see the other characters though, Nomura won't let me down.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Please no more playable characters, I've always hated not being able to use all the characters and having to go back and grinding them later on.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm fairly certain there will be more characters >_>

usually I just stick with three of them in a single play-through anyway, unless gameplay allows for more.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Duh, I just hate having the options.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2009)

I think 8 and 1 hidden character is a good amount. 

Always good to have a back-up party if your first one goes down, and your out of items.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

I think 3 is enough


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 14, 2009)

I hope the rest of their designs are as good as this one.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I think 3 is enough



I want someone other then pig-tails and Lightning as my third party member. 

Snow, Fro, and one other.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

I agree I don't want pigtail, but I feel that you should just have 3 characters that are playable anyway


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 14, 2009)

*Freija the Dick* you must hate Final Fantasy VI, 14 playable characters, that must be insane for you, lol!


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

I wanted to shoot myself playing it


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, I know I laughed too


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2009)

Don't eat the cute little Chocobo.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll bite it's head off


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 14, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_rk5ndA55I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I'll bite it's head off


Probly taste just like chicken.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 14, 2009)

More details revealed:

He'll be the first character you get in your party, meaning you have to use him.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 14, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_rk5ndA55I[/YOUTUBE]


Baws nigguh. Class. 
I was gonna post that. ​


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> More details revealed:
> 
> He'll be the first character you get in your party, meaning you have to use him.



I REFUSE!!!! I'll put him on "pass" every time


----------



## Shrimp (Jan 14, 2009)

so, it´s going to use ATB or ADB system?
and wtf is up with this guy design, i just can´t take him seriosly


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

^
Thank you!


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2009)

His design is far more acceptable than several other characters from the series.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

True, but I probably didn't like most of them either.


----------



## Shrimp (Jan 14, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> His design is far more acceptable than several other characters from the series.



nooooo



Freija the Dick said:


> True, but I probably didn't like most of them either.



yessss


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 14, 2009)

He's probably going to be as likable as Setzer, Strago, Cid, Tellah, and all the other over the hill characters.


----------



## Shrimp (Jan 14, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> He's probably going to be as likable as Setzer, Strago, Cid, Tellah, and all the other over the hill characters.



I woul say he?s probably going to be as likable as Waka and Zell


----------



## Athrum (Jan 14, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Please no more characters D;



There's at least 2 more characters that will be playable. The shota blonde guy and the long haired girl that were also introduced in the same video as that black guy. That makes 6 playable chars, the same as FFXII


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 14, 2009)

Shrimp said:


> I woul say he´s probably going to be as likable as Waka and Zell



Very likable?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 14, 2009)

Knowing shrimp I think he was either being sarcastic, or serious. If it's the latter then 0_0



my zell never went above level 8.


----------



## Shrimp (Jan 14, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Very likable?



thats my point


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Shrimp said:


> nooooo
> 
> 
> 
> yessss



*moves courser to the rep tree*

*releases an 1840+ rep deposition*


----------



## Shrimp (Jan 14, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> *moves courser to the rep tree*
> 
> *releases an 1840+ rep deposition*





*THANK YOU SIR*


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

He called me sir *giddy*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 14, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> He'll always have a place in my party. His designs the best Nomura's done in ages.



..A black Irvine is the best he's done? Take away the hat on Irvine and replace it with a chocobo


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Irvine was awesome.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 14, 2009)

I fucking hated Irvine.

Not as much as Rinoa, Selphie, or Zell though.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

HEY!!!!Selphie was cool. And Rinoa


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 14, 2009)

Selphie is probably the second worst girl ever in a game.

This...demon is the first.



She makes me want to dissect the breasts on every woman in the universe.


----------



## geG (Jan 14, 2009)

I always used Zell even though I didn't really like him as a character lol

And fuck yeah Sazh looks awesome.


----------



## Shrimp (Jan 14, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Knowing shrimp I think he was either being sarcastic, or serious. If it's the latter then 0_0
> 
> 
> 
> my zell never went above level 8.



my zell was always dead
same to waka


----------



## ZE (Jan 14, 2009)

Zell was alright but I never liked his limit break so he was part of my least levelled up characters every time I played, of course some times he reached level 100 but that?s what happens when you play the same game too many times, you do everything there is to do in there, I even got stuck in an island and had to start over, the famous bug of the trapping island in FF8, you enter the island riding a chocobo and if you let the chicken leave you and save the game you can?t turn back.  
Anyway, of the secondary characters Quistis was one of my favourites, with her I could level up every character in one second no matter the opponent I faced, she had a very useful limitbreak called degenerator, it kills a non boss enemy as soon as the battle starts if she has the initiative activated.


----------



## Helix (Jan 14, 2009)

I liked Zell, but I never learned all of his limit breaks. My set up was usually Squall, Zell, and Selphie. I always had Selphie in case I needed Full-Cure or the chance to cast The End on bosses. But I'd just go solo with Squall if I could, I love the Lionheart limit break.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Selphie is probably the second worst girl ever in a game.
> 
> This...demon is the first.
> 
> ...


Who is that  ?


Geg said:


> I always used Zell even though I didn't really like him as a character lol
> 
> And fuck yeah Sazh looks awesome.


I had Squall, Rinoa and Irvine, sometimes Selphie.


Shrimp said:


> my zell was always dead
> same to waka


Word.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 14, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> ..A black Irvine is the best he's done? Take away the hat on Irvine and replace it with a chocobo





The dudes basically just Richard Pryor with beltz.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

^
Best FF character ever = ?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 14, 2009)

My favorites? Cecil, Sabin, Vivi, or Thunder God Cid

If you mean in General probably Cloud or Sepiroth followed by Cecil, Squall, Tidus and Zidane.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2009)

I hope that baby chocobo will unleash its wrath and fury in the game, possibly via Afro's limit breaks.

Or it's just a useless chicken.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

His limitbreaker will attack with his fro'


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2009)

But I want Baby Chocobo ownage


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Keep dreaming


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2009)

Watch it turn into a fiery beast.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Like your hairy mom ? <3


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2009)

I hope they announce twenty more characters, at the very least.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Byakuya hates me D;


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2009)

Only on Wednesdays.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

But it is Wednesday for another hour T_T


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 14, 2009)

He doesn't look to bad. I don't hate, I level all my characters equally.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 14, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> He doesn't look to bad. I don't hate, I level all my characters equally.



Me too.  Everyone gets used.  If you're underleveled, you're in, even if it makes the game harder or if you're character simply sucks compared to other cast members (like in BoF2 where 3 characters were awesome while everyone else simply sucked).


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Fraust (Jan 14, 2009)

Bad attempt to bring a Barret back? I hope he's not as ghetto as Barret so it's not redundant. He doesn't look it. I'm an anti-levelupeveryone person so I probably won't use him if he's a douche.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2009)

Don't see how he is like Barret. :S

Glad Nomura brings diversity  unlike other jrpgs.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 14, 2009)

Barret in a sailor suit >>> Tifa in a tank top.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Barret in a sailor suit >>> Tifa in a tank top.



Your into some weird kinky stuff.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 14, 2009)

There were black characters in 8 and 12 . . .


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2009)

Nomura did 8, and Fran doesn't count because she isn't Hume.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 14, 2009)

Why wouldn't Fran count? If anything, that's diversity right there. And 12 had Reddas too.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2009)

FF as a series has been more diverse since 7.

Hopefully Chocobo fro will be a great character.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 14, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Nomura did 8, and Fran doesn't count because she isn't Hume.



Reddas .

And the Viera all had African features.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 14, 2009)

Black people aren't furries.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Black people aren't furries.



Indeed.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 14, 2009)

The new character is just...ehhh...


----------



## Wesley (Jan 14, 2009)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> The new character is just...ehhh...



That's an awesome character design and you know it.  You just can't get over the fact that some people will probably see it as stereotypical and find it awkward and offensive.  And heaven forbid they might even complain about it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2009)

Lol new character looks funny yet cool. And the chicken next to him owns.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 14, 2009)

It seems to me that no matter what, a black character is -always- going to seem stereotypical to someone. "He has an afro, he has big lips, he smiles, he jumps, etc.. so stereotypical."


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2009)

Well I'll say not feeling his afro look much, much rather have it low cut but who cares


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 14, 2009)

He seems way too happy. Must be the lil chocobo.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2009)

^I believe so, I'd be happy to have a baby chocobo as a friend


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 15, 2009)

Wesley said:


> That's an awesome character design and you know it.  You just can't get over the fact that some people will probably see it as stereotypical and find it awkward and offensive.  And heaven forbid they might even complain about it.



I just meant it in a way that he is so un-FF like. I dont have a problem with it though.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 15, 2009)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> I just meant it in a way that he is so un-FF like. I dont have a problem with it though.



You mean so black.


----------



## Batman (Jan 15, 2009)

*List of Black Final Fantasy Characters*
Barrett



Kiros (pretty sure he was gay)



Fran (along with every other viera)



Reddas



Vivi




*Middle Eastern FF characters*
Al-Cid




Black people are ahead


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2009)

Barret was the coolest, fran the hottest.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 15, 2009)

YES, we got another black character in FF. We won.

Afro dude needs to fry that lil chicken as a special move though. A chicken that ain't fried is a chicken that shouldn't exist.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Who is that  ?



A monster that does not belong in this world.



Xehanort said:


> Don't see how he is like Barret. :S
> 
> Glad *Nomura brings diversity*  unlike other jrpgs.



Oh hohohohohohohohoho~


----------



## Wesley (Jan 15, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Selphie is probably the second worst girl ever in a game.



What do you mean?  She's not really fondly remembered, but I don't see any particular reason to hate her.  She had a webblog, she tried to support and participate in school events, she was Laguna's #1 fan.  Is Booyaaka really worth being considered the second worst game girl?

At the very least, she's not in danger of being overrated.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

Kiros was awesome.

And Selphie pek


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 15, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> It seems to me that no matter what, a black character is -always- going to seem stereotypical to someone. "He has an afro, he has big lips, he smiles, he jumps, etc.. so stereotypical."



"Why is he so dark"

"Why is he so light"

"Why does he smile so much"

"Why does he never smile"


----------



## mmzrmx (Jan 15, 2009)

He looks pretty cool to be honest, and quite different then what I tend to expect out of nomura.


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> "Why is he so dark"
> 
> "Why is he so light"
> 
> ...



I just don't like the character design in general, I dislike Snow too, so it's not all black related. geez get over the skin colour.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

RACIST**


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

FACEPALM!


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 15, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I just don't like the character design in general, I dislike Snow too, so it's not all black related. geez get over the skin colour.



I wasn't talking about you. I was talking in general, you always see complaints like that about characters.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 15, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D30JDkDHWZk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Never saw this scene from actually playing the game.  Man, do I love youtube.  It's easily the most entertaining of all four date sequences.  XD


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA   

Omfg that's hilarious


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 15, 2009)

Yea I remember going out with Barret and red XII. Fun times.


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

You can go out with red too ?


----------



## Wesley (Jan 15, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> You can go out with red too ?



He's lying.  You can't go out with Red.

I had no idea that Barret would just come out say it (Tifa or Aeris?) like that, let alone shoot at the damn fireworks!  

Makes me think he had potentional in Advent Children if only he had something other than a big, evil, magic dragon to shoot at.  Hell, the guy was shooting at the motorcyclists during the Highway chase mini-game.  Plenty of oppurtunity to show what having a mini-gun for hand can do, but no...

It's all about the Bishies.


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

Please, even Tifa was nerfed to being owned by losers.


----------



## Utz (Jan 15, 2009)

I actually like the character design, though I have never played an FF game before. So this is a huge deal for me that it's also releasing on the Xbox 360. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 15, 2009)

Sephi.


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

Utz said:


> I actually like the character design, though I have never played an FF game before. So this is a huge deal for me that it's also releasing on the Xbox 360. Can't wait to get it.



You're in for a treat most likely =)


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 15, 2009)

Utz said:


> I actually like the character design, though I have never played an FF game before. So this is a huge deal for me that it's also releasing on the Xbox 360. Can't wait to get it.



Have you ever played a rpg?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 15, 2009)

Utz said:


> I actually like the character design, though I have never played an FF game before. So this is a huge deal for me that it's also releasing on the Xbox 360. Can't wait to get it.



Good Final Fantasy to start with. If history repeats itself it shouldn't be anything less than monumental (IV, VII, X) to be the first on a system.

I'm sure the character will grow on me... hopefully they'll pick a good voice actor, too. Drebin's voice was perfect for example in MGS4.


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

They better give Lightning the greatest voice actor ever, because that character has such potential so if they give her a super feminine voice actor I'll be pissed.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 15, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> You can go out with red too ?



Sorry my mistake you only can go out with 
Aeris,Tifa ,Yuffie ,Barret


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

Thought so, I was like "Wait, what ?"


----------



## Athrum (Jan 15, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> They better give Lightning the greatest voice actor ever, because that character has such potential so if they give her a super feminine voice actor I'll be pissed.



Lightning's Japanese Voice Actor is Akeno Watanabe. She was the voice for Villeta from Code GEASS and Robin in Witch Hunter Robin. As you can see she can change really well from a young quiet schoolgirl kind of voice into a more mature strong woman.


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

As I'll get the EU version I think I'll get the American VA and that's what I'm worried about, Japan has never ever let me down when it comes to VA's


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2009)

Square has been known for getting very good roles for characters for their VA's in dubbing.

Balthier is one example. We have long since past Mega Man X4-level voice acting. Even if we still have Mega Man X4-level character development in games.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

Havent been interested in a FF since X, (tried to play 12 but gambit system made me puke) 

Whats the word on the battle system? 

Classic? y/n


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 15, 2009)

How can Lightning have potential when all we know about her are three minutes worth of cutscenes and a magazine article.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

Tachi :tachi


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 15, 2009)

If steve blum is in FF 13 voice acting crew I will by the game


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

You know I hate gambit Bya


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

Screw gambits :tachi

Balthier's voice was the shit.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

SE need to give me another FFVII/VIII/IX before I trust them again D:


----------



## Fraust (Jan 15, 2009)

FFX and KH had the best VA's ever. I don't doubt that they'll pick someone who can make Lightning sound gorgeous and powerful at the same time.


----------



## Akira (Jan 15, 2009)

Fraust said:


> *FFX* and KH had the best VA's ever.



People are obviously entitled to an opinion but this is just not true.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> SE need to give me another FFVII/VIII/IX before I trust them again D:



That's where XIII comes in :tachi


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 15, 2009)

You trusted them during those games? Well many youngsters started off on those so I can see why.


Give me something as epic as FF 6 again and then square can be named Squaresoft again.

though I have high hopes for FF 13.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 15, 2009)

Fenrir said:


> People are obviously entitled to an opinion but this is just not true.



My fault, let me rephrase that.

FFX (aside from Tidus' girly voice, Lulu's lack of emotion, Wakka's annoying "ya?", and Yuna's "deadness") had good voices. They sounded good, though they may not have acted well.

Does that accommodate?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> That's where XIII comes in :tachi


I really hope so :byakushie



Ssj3_Goku said:


> You trusted them during those games? Well many youngsters started off on those so I can see why.
> 
> 
> Give me something as epic as FF 6 again and then square can be named Squaresoft again.
> ...


In terms of battle systems yes, I loved those and I thought 10 was the best (battle system) 

However FF IV/V/VI are my favorites (V especially due to job system) 

First game I ever played was Phantasy Star on MS. So no youngsters here <3


----------



## Akira (Jan 15, 2009)

Fraust said:


> My fault, let me rephrase that.
> 
> FFX (aside from Tidus' girly voice, Lulu's lack of emotion, Wakka's annoying "ya?", and Yuna's "deadness") had good voices. They sounded good, though they may not have acted well.
> 
> Does that accommodate?



That's half the cast

But yeah, much better lol.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

You spread around too much <3 today, Tachi.

VI was great, but I'll always prefer VII/VIII/IX/X.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> SE need to give me another FFVII/VIII/IX before I trust them again D:



Shit if square gives me another FF 8 and 9 I'll be pissed


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

I see your stalking me Bya  

I love V for the fact that it was heavily tinted towards the fighting, the story was naff, but they made the fights fun :3


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 15, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Good Final Fantasy to start with. If history repeats itself it shouldn't be anything less than monumental (IV, VII, X) to be the first on a system.
> 
> I'm sure the character will grow on me... hopefully they'll pick a good voice actor, too. Drebin's voice was perfect for example in MGS4.


FF10, monumental?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Shit if square gives me another FF 8 and 9 I'll be pissed


I dislike IX's character design/characters/plot, but hey, Kuja made up for that lol 

Whats wrong with VIII? Junction hater? :c


----------



## Fraust (Jan 15, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> but I'll always prefer VII/VIII/IX/X.



<3 (slash because I'm at the end boss, but never got the balls to beat it )

Sadly, I never got into VI. I tried playing it on more than one occasion, but just couldn't fall in love like I did others. I watched my cousin beat it (like 10 years ago) so that's good enough for me, but I'm still ashamed.



> FF10, monumental?



Graphics, my friend, graphics. And you can't lie, it is amongst the most popular since a lot of people started with it. Nowhere near my top 5, though.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

The gaming section has become my new home, Tachi. 

Kuja was epic, and lol @ junction haters.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I dislike IX's character design/characters/plot, but hey, Kuja made up for that lol
> 
> Whats wrong with VIII? Junction hater? :c



Yes and it was just a boring game. Wasn't really given a shit about the characters  Actually the only game i actually gave a shit about the story/characters in FF so far is FF4, ff7, and somewhat 12 *only half of em*. I haven't played FF6 yet but i hear that's a good one. 1-3 suck ass.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

This was posted already, right?



> We already knew that Final Fantasy XIII was hitting Japanese shores sometime in 2009. Today Square-Enix has apparently told business news site Reuters, that Final Fantasy XIII will be released outside of Japan during the 2010 financial year which starts in April 2010.
> 
> Some of you may be disappointed but this really is the best we could expect. If Square-Enix is trying to push the game out in Japan by late 2009, localisation and the Xbox 360 port will take some months to complete. A release date for Final Fantasy Versus XIII or Final Fantasy Agito XIII hasn't been mentioned.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> The gaming section has become my new home, Tachi.
> 
> Kuja was epic, and lol @ junction haters.


Yes it has become mine too 
gtg now, gotta finish dinner D:



crazymtf said:


> Yes and it was just a boring game. Wasn't really given a shit about the characters  Actually the only game i actually gave a shit about the story/characters in FF so far is FF4, ff7, and somewhat 12 *only half of em*. I haven't played FF6 yet but i hear that's a good one. 1-3 suck ass.


Junction hater confirmed :c


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2009)

What'd I say?

I told you optimists that Square-Enix wouldn't hold back the Japanese version for a worldwide release, and that's because the game isn't fucking getting one. Let alone think the translation would be THAT fast, when they can't even translate a fighting game that fast. AND the fact they still need to port the game.

Square-Enix has always been Japan first, everywhere else second. Thinking they'd break that trend with franchises that have history of what I say is a bit silly.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 15, 2009)

It will be about that soon?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

It was to be expected.

At least there's WKC, SO4, Tales of Vesperia and Disgaea 3 to look forward to.


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> This was posted already, right?



AND PEOPLE QUESTION ME WHY I HATE THE XBOX AND MICROSOFT?


Delaying my FFXIII *goes and kills himself*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh yes, it's solely thanks to Microsoft that the game won't be released worldwide. 

There's also the fact it has to be translated, which at least takes 5+ months for a main FF. If porting is done during that process, then it doesn't add much extra time to the delay.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 15, 2009)

o hush, every FF had a couple of months to a year ALL THE TIME after the Japan release. Suck it up and deal with it.


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> o hush, every FF had a couple of months to a year ALL THE TIME after the Japan release. Suck it up and deal with it.



Bah, don't shoot down my hissy fits 




> Oh yes, it's solely thanks to Microsoft that the game won't be released worldwide.
> 
> There's also the fact it has to be translated, which at least takes 5+ months for a main FF. If porting is done during that process, then it doesn't add much extra time to the delay.


Porting it adds a few months, don't try to deny that


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, stop being butthurt 

Play other games in the meantime, like FFXI 

That will be the only time you will ever see me type the words 'play' and 'FFXI' in the same sentence.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

This shouldn't really come as a surprise to anyone. >_<

And I seem to recall FFXII took forever to hit Western shores too.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 15, 2009)

It would have still taken a year to come over here, just like every other Square RPG.


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Well, stop being butthurt
> 
> Play other games in the meantime, like FFXI
> 
> That will be the only time you will ever see me type the words 'play' and 'FFXI' in the same sentence.



So you want me to "play" crap "games" ?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> This shouldn't really come as a surprise to anyone. >_<
> 
> And I seem to recall FFXII took forever to hit Western shores too.



7 months, actually. The game went gold 6 months, was leaked in early October, and came out on Halloween.

They also tried to develop a tone with the dialog, which may have also added onto translating the text.



Freija the Dick said:


> So you want me to "play" crap "games" ?



Okay, I lol'd. Go play a third person game, like Uncharted.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

Ah well.

At least we'll get shitloads of media and footage once it launches in Japan. Avoiding spoilers will be tricky.


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

.


----------



## Akira (Jan 15, 2009)

Freija were you honestly not expecting this?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2009)

He seemed to be one of the few somehow expecting a 2009 release, even for Europe...

I think so~


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

Here is hoping Front Mission Online didnt really die, and is just extremely delayed due to translation


----------



## Athrum (Jan 15, 2009)

I was actually expecting a release in US and EU around December 09 January 10, not after April 2010...that sucks a lot.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2009)

We never got Front Mission 5, those fucks.

Yet they felt the need to give us every shitty Mana game they pumped out.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> We never got Front Mission 5, those fucks.
> 
> Yet they felt the need to give us every shitty Mana game they pumped out.


Fuck SE we make our own.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

Never tried Front Mission, one of the few Square franchises I never bothered with.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

Im not sure you would like it, but I always found it superior to the tactics series


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

I've never been interested in the Tactics series, until recently. Started playing FFTA2, which has been quite amusing so far.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

I remember how much I used to get pissed off at Deleta on the PsOne  

Fucking coward


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

I still need to get my hands on the original, one day.

But right now Vagrant Story, Xenogears and Legend of Dragoon are higher priorities.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

I have 2/3 of those, I lack Xenogears, I picked it up on PSTwo for the first time =[


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

Bah, Xenogears was never released in PAL territories.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

I was kinda lucky in that regard, just at the start on the playstation era, my region was neither classified as PAL or NTSC, so we had a market for both (funny seeing as we have PAL TV systems) these days we correctly fall under Europe though.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 15, 2009)

In your guys' opinions, how is Legend of Dragoon? My friend has been offering it to me for like a year and I just never wanted to borrow it. Like, can you compare it to a PS FF for me because that'll make it a lot easier for me to judge. xD


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

LOD IS FUCKING AWESOME.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

LoD is one of my all-time favourite RPGs, take it.

I enjoyed it as much as FFIX, another title I greatly value.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

Boss Afro is doing it rite.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 15, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> LoD is one of my all-time favourite RPGs, take it.
> 
> I enjoyed it as much as FFIX, another title I greatly value.



These two are my favourite games 

Legend of Dragoon is awesome and you should kick yourself many times in your face for not taking it off of your friend! I (mistakingly) exchanged it a number of years ago and can now only find it for ?60 online. If your friend has the PAL version I will gladly buy it from them


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 15, 2009)

Awww..April 2010? Oh well..it was expected.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

Some NPD Gais


----------



## Wesley (Jan 15, 2009)

Legend of Dragoon was a Sony rip-off of Final Fantasy VII that spent too much time in developement.  I still enjoyed it though.  The characters' signature combos were fun to use.  Especially with the voice acting.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

So they say, yet it felt absolutely nothing like FFVII. Thankfully.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 15, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> So they say, yet it felt absolutely nothing like FFVII. Thankfully.



Yes, so they say.  As rpgs go, there's not a whole lot of variation from one game to next.  I was just happy to have a game that depicted dragons as something other than enemies to be fought or one shot summoning spells.  BoF series was still better though.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

It also had a fairly interesting villain, if I remember correctly. Lloyd or something. 


*Spoiler*: _Larger FFXIII Scans_


----------



## Memos (Jan 15, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Yes, so they say. As rpgs go, there's not a whole lot of variation from one game to next. I was just happy to have a game that depicted dragons as something other than enemies to be fought or one shot summoning spells. BoF series was still better though.


 The BoF series was indeed very good. BoF3 is one of the best RPG's i've played. It's a shame they don't make similar games anymore, and god knows Dragon Quarter was a piece of shit


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2009)

You know the more i see Afro the more i want him on my team. He looks to be more then just a throw away character. If he's like Wakka though then he's out my fucking party.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

Lloyd was awesome


----------



## Fraust (Jan 15, 2009)

Now that I see him in color and full size he looks like he'll be fun to use. Probably the comedian of the bunch. But the battle system looks a little closer to old school turn based which is not what I expected. However, that only means my friends won't like it, it actually means I'll love it even more. Classic turn-based > FFXII battle system. I want more info on this system since I won't be getting the demo.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

> Classic turn-based > FFXII battle system.


I like you. 

good night :3


----------



## Memos (Jan 15, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I like you.
> 
> good night :3



I don't know Tachi, FF12 had a pretty decent battle system...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2009)

Shit FF12 is the only reason i still give a shit about FF. It brought it back for me after 8 slowly dragged it down, 9 almost outright killed it, and 10 just threw one of the worst love stories I've ever seen, heard, read, god it was terrible. 

12 story was ok, but it's battle system was fun. Hopefully 13 has a nice mix of both.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 15, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> AND PEOPLE QUESTION ME WHY I HATE THE XBOX AND MICROSOFT?
> 
> 
> Delaying my FFXIII *goes and kills himself*



Truly I've never been more angry with xbox. 

I didn't want them to rush it anyway, I hope they do a whole nother lip sync for english release like KH.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 15, 2009)

Didn't say the battle system was bad or that I didn't like it. I said the turn-based was better.

Story? The main thing that I didn't like about the story was no love story between main characters. I know that's not super significant, but I really thought Vaan and Ashe would hit it off (before the game came out) and I was just disappointed. Up until the end of the game I loved it, then ending pissed me off.


----------



## Bender (Jan 15, 2009)

LOL 

The black guy looks so hella funny that it downright kills me 

I like 'em


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Didn't say the battle system was bad or that I didn't like it. I said the turn-based was better.
> 
> Story? The main thing that I didn't like about the story was no love story between main characters. I know that's not super significant, but I really thought Vaan and Ashe would hit it off (before the game came out) and I was just disappointed. Up until the end of the game I loved it, then ending pissed me off.



I like both aswell, i don't mind which it is. 

Sure the no love story can effect someone who wanted a love story. But i had enough of it in 10 to make me sell the game that i could do without one when ff12 came around


----------



## Fraust (Jan 15, 2009)

So do you think you'll prefer XIII to VXIII? XIII doesn't look like it'll have a love story, though who knows, but VXIII has like a confirmed love interest between Noctis and Stella if I'm not mistaken. Perhaps that love story will be a little more appealing to you seeing as how Noctis is a lot more badass than Tidus in so many ways.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 15, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Didn't say the battle system was bad or that I didn't like it. I said the turn-based was better.
> 
> Story? The main thing that I didn't like about the story was no love story between main characters. I know that's not super significant, but I really thought Vaan and Ashe would hit it off (before the game came out) and I was just disappointed. Up until the end of the game I loved it, then ending pissed me off.



The love stories always mess up the final project.

I say everytime a love story is about develop have Sephiroth come from the sky and impale them. 

Would of been funny in X.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2009)

Fraust said:


> So do you think you'll prefer XIII to VXIII? XIII doesn't look like it'll have a love story, though who knows, but VXIII has like a confirmed love interest between Noctis and Stella if I'm not mistaken. Perhaps that love story will be a little more appealing to you seeing as how Noctis is a lot more badass than Tidus in so many ways.



13 looks more for me. A nice big adventure. FF13VS looks like kingdom hearts without disney characters. I'll check out both but hopefully vs is as good as FF13 looks.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 15, 2009)

Didn't think people felt so strongly about that. I guess it really has been a long time since I've talked about Final Fantasy with people since everyone is sucking on Gears and generic FPS nowadays.

What about FFIV's?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 15, 2009)

VXIII I look forward to, best main character design since FFVIII.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Didn't think people felt so strongly about that. I guess it really has been a long time since I've talked about Final Fantasy with people since everyone is sucking on Gears and generic FPS nowadays.
> 
> What about FFIV's?



So strongly about what? The crappy stories in FF? 

I enjoyed FF4's despite it being pretty simple yet it was nice. Have yet to play final fantasy 6 but i hear it's good. FF 1-3 IMO suck ass though and there extremely fucking boring  

And high five, i don't like gears much either


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 15, 2009)

Gears would of been so much better if they patched those glitches. 

Two piece ftw through.

Man did I love active downs.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 15, 2009)

So strongly about the love stories. I frankly enjoy them, but that's just 'cause I'm a sappy romantic.

I agree about 1-3. 1 was like okay, the beginning of Final Fantasy. That's why this is good, not necessarily anything else. 2 I despised the leveling or getting stronger, whatever you want to call it. 3... well, let's not go there.

4, I'm right at the end, but just can't beat it (like VIII). It's not that I need to grind or am having trouble, I just can't bring myself to finish the damned games.

And unlike many people I absolutely loved VII-X. IX was the first I beat so it was initially my favorite. Then I beat VII, but was too young to care. Then I beat X and fell in love because it was PS2. Beat VII again and completely changed my mind. Got to the end of VIII, loved it, but stopped. Beat IX again and loved it, but that final boss pisses me the hell off because it would've been find to end it with Kuja. Then I beat X again, liked it more than before, but not nearly as much as VII.

Wow, I don't know where the hell that post came from. I just wouldn't stop typing.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 15, 2009)

I've only played 7-12, tactics, and  mystic quest, I tried to play roms of the older ones, but they are just to boring.

I'm from the NES generation too.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2009)

Fraust said:


> So strongly about the love stories. I frankly enjoy them, but that's just 'cause I'm a sappy romantic.
> 
> I agree about 1-3. 1 was like okay, the beginning of Final Fantasy. That's why this is good, not necessarily anything else. 2 I despised the leveling or getting stronger, whatever you want to call it. 3... well, let's not go there.
> 
> ...


Well i don't mind love stories, but in order for them to work for me they need to be good. To me FF10 love story was outright retarded. This could be do to some of the worse scenes ever *Whistle? Diving under the water? Lol* Top off FF10 with a meh main story and terrible cast a character, save for 2 characters *Auron and Tiger were cool with me* And really FF10 was disappointed. 

My first FF was 7 and i enjoyed it quite a bit. I moved on to FF8 and thought "ok it's not terrible but nowhere near FF7 level of fun" so then 9 came out and i absolutely hated everything about it. So i stopped playing that one pretty quickly. 10 came out and to me looked awesome. I thought it might return to be good. While the battle system wasn't bad everything else was. So disappointed again. FF11 comes out and it's a MMO. Played it, got over it. Then FF12 comes out and I'm like "Hey a demo" i tried the demo on DQ8 and enjoyed it but didn't love it. Got FF12 and for some reason the battle system got addicting and the art design didn't suck. So i enjoyed it quite a bit. Even more then 7 in some ways. 

Then i went back to play FF1-3, bad mistake. All sucked dick. FF4 remake was damn good though and enjoyed it alot. I also haven't finished it but I'm at the very end 

So yeah i do enjoy love stories but not bad ones, ff10 to me was a terrible one. I thought Lost Odyssey should of been FF10, since it was better in every way except load times for battle system  

And that's my story


----------



## Fraust (Jan 15, 2009)

I actually consider Lost Odyssey to be Final Fantasy XI, since I will never play that rip-off.


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2009)

LO is not FF anyway


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Jan 16, 2009)

Lloyd was so cocky in LoD. I loved having the Armour of Legend in that last fight with him so I could be the one throwing the "Miss!" taunt right back at him! But Melbu Frahma was the main villain, Lloyd was the unwittingly betrayed pawn.



Kusuriuri said:


> I don't know Tachi, FF12 had a pretty decent battle system...



His grin is just too cool.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 16, 2009)

Upload smiley nao


----------



## Batman (Jan 16, 2009)

Fraust said:


> So do you think you'll prefer XIII to VXIII? XIII doesn't look like it'll have a love story, though who knows, but VXIII has like a confirmed love interest between Noctis and Stella if I'm not mistaken. Perhaps that love story will be a little more appealing to you seeing as how Noctis is a lot more badass than Tidus in so many ways.



I like them both for different reasons. I like 13 more now because it's coming out sooner. I'm sure that will be reversed in the future.


----------



## Memos (Jan 16, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Upload smiley nao


Someone should go and suggest this be uploaded and called :kusu

(never gonna be accepted)


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 16, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> So strongly about what? The crappy stories in FF?
> 
> I enjoyed FF4's despite it being pretty simple yet it was nice. Have yet to play final fantasy 6 but i hear it's good. FF 1-3 IMO suck ass though and there extremely fucking boring
> 
> And high five, i don't like gears much either



Never finished or played very deeply FF 1 and 2, but i loved FF3 remake on the DS!

FF6 is awesome on so many levels, never a game impressed me so much, specially when you remember is a Super nintendo game, is not my personal favorite but as a game is the best FF, and Kefka shits on any other FF villain!


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 16, 2009)

I really dislike Kefka in Dissidia for some reason.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 16, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I really dislike Kefka in Dissidia for some reason.



Really?  People compare him to Joker, but screwing around with people's heads isn't really his style.  He's not that kind of villian.  He's an oppurtunistic bastard that may have been loyal to Ghestahl, who was an evil, power hungry man, despite characters like General Leo existing under his leadership.

Kefka doesn't need a Batman to "complete him".  Kefka is just Kefka.  Ultimately a nihilistic, irredeemable, bastard that was put down because he was plain evil.

So if Dissidia attempts to make Kefka more complicated than he really is, that's probably why you don't like him in it.


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I really dislike Kefka in Dissidia for some reason.



SE gave me Squall, I have no complaints *fangasm*


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 16, 2009)

Squall is awesome.


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2009)

Indeed


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2009)

Squall is awesome?

"Whatever."


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't know if this has been posted yet, but the game just got delayed.....again.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 16, 2009)

It's not a delay. it always takes a few months to translate the game.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 16, 2009)

How do you, that are buying XIII for the Xbox, feel about several discs? I'm sure that'll obviously happen.

For me, I could care less as long as they're not packaged like LO. It was inevitable that there would be disc problems for tons of people.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 16, 2009)

Several discs does not bother me, I'm buying the ps3 version tho.Can't imagine playing Final fantasy without the PlayStation controller.


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2009)

*highfives above*


----------



## Fraust (Jan 16, 2009)

I was actually going to buy it for both systems. PS3 for the reason that you stated because FF just seems right on the PlayStation. Xbox because I am an achievement whore and plan on getting 1000 on it no matter what. Plus, it'll give me more reason to play it more than once.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm most certainly not buying the port.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 16, 2009)

I do wonder if the port itself would cause delays, it's not a very straightforward process. Do Microsoft have a deal with SE to hold back release for the Playstation regardless? Since circumstances could reasonably occur where the PS version is done & localised and the porting process runs into a few hitches.. in which case they could release the PS3 version earlier.


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2009)

They already said it would take a couple of months due to the porting.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 16, 2009)

Fraust said:


> How do you, that are buying XIII for the Xbox, feel about several discs? I'm sure that'll obviously happen.
> 
> For me, I could care less as long as they're not packaged like LO. It was inevitable that there would be disc problems for tons of people.



Multiple discs don't matter to me.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> I do wonder if the port itself would cause delays, it's not a very straightforward process. Do Microsoft have a deal with SE to hold back release for the Playstation regardless? Since circumstances could reasonably occur where the PS version is done & localised and the porting process runs into a few hitches.. in which case they could release the PS3 version earlier.



Nope, only when the 360 copy is finished is when it'll be out in the US and EU. Of course that process can be done during the finalization of the JP build, and the localizing.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 16, 2009)

GameSpot has published , for those who care.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Fraust said:


> I was actually going to buy it for both systems. PS3 for the reason that you stated because FF just seems right on the PlayStation. Xbox because I am an achievement whore and plan on getting 1000 on it no matter what. Plus, it'll give me more reason to play it more than once.


Man, you can't be serious.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 16, 2009)

Frankly I don't give one shit about achievements of trophies.


----------



## Memos (Jan 16, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Frankly I don't give one shit about achievements of trophies.


 But i bet you get a little tingly feeling whenever you get an achievement or trophy.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 16, 2009)

That really wasn't my point though. Who buys two copies of the same game just so that you could play one version with A CERTAIN CONTROLLER and get trophies in another. Either you are way too rich or plain dumb.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 16, 2009)

To each his own. Achievements give short games more replay value, though I'm sure FF won't be short.

_Was_ going to buy both. I've decided to get XIII for 360 since VXIII will be for PS3.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> But i bet you get a little tingly feeling whenever you get an achievement or trophy.



Actually it's just annoying.

Much like a certain someone.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 16, 2009)

But then you should just buy the 360 version. You seriously aren't going to pay 60 or whatever bucks just to play the game on PS3 controller when you are going to play it on 360 anyway? It's an RPG, your choice of controller won't even be important as far as gameplay is concerned.


----------



## Memos (Jan 16, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> That really wasn't my point though. Who buys two copies of the same game just so that you could play one version with A CERTAIN CONTROLLER and get trophies in another. Either you are way too rich or plain dumb.


 He stated he will buy the PS3 version for what it is, a FF game on the PS3. He will but the 360 version because he is an achievement whore, you decide if he is stupid or too rich

Personally, i'll be getting it on the PS3, FFV13 will also be on the PS3 so may as well have them on the same console.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, that'd seem to give them more diversity by doing that.

I tend to buy games on the PS3 only if the controls on the 360 do not dominate over it. I don't think precision controls will be needed for FFXIII, so I could get that for anything really. So almost always, third person shooters will be bought for the 360, yet RPGs will be bought for the PS3.


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2009)

PS3 and FF = <3


----------



## Memos (Jan 16, 2009)

I've never realised enough of a difference in controls for FPS games between the PS3 controller or the 360 controller. For me, the D-pad on the 360 controller is a piece of crap and the battery issue means the PS3 controller is superior for me. I would rather use that than the 360 controller, but, only by a very small margin.
---
edit: what Freija said


----------



## ZE (Jan 16, 2009)

This is not a fighting game, it’s an rpg, the controller shouldn’t be a factor on which version to get. If you have an Xbox360/ps3 just buy its respective version. Now if you have both opting for the the blueray one may be better since having many dvds for a game is a thing of the past… anyone remember the psone final fantasys?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2009)

People think that swapping discs is SO BAD, QUALITY RUINING MATERIAL.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 16, 2009)

Man I had to swap discs during Metal Gear solid, I didnt even want to play it anymore when it came to disc two, the game was fucking awesome and al, but hauling my fat ass up to the console was a total buzzkill


----------



## ZE (Jan 16, 2009)

Swapping final fantasy discs never bothered me before because each cds had at least 20 hours of gameplay so it was a periodic short moment, but what if you have to change discs in every 5 hours? With great graphics comes the need for more space and dvds won’t cover that need.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank god I'm not a multi console owner. especially for one game ( I know many ppl got a Ps3 just for FF 0_0). 

I will be honest I really do like achievements in RPG's they extend the replay value for me.



I will bet you all a 2 week ban from the gaming department that FF sells better on 360 in America than Ps3.


I rather have multiple discs instead  of longer load times =0

also I think ZE your trying to see a fault in multiple discs to make the ps3 version look like the ultimate buy. Honestly thats sad.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2009)

It probably will, as people will see that S-E has larger support for the 360, despite the fact all of their games on the 360 are pretty mediocre.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 16, 2009)

Make that bet for Japan ssj3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 16, 2009)

It's not coming out over their for 360. and no I'm not dumb lol. The Japanese have a high value for honor and pride over their. There culture is interesting.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 16, 2009)

Hopefully there will be a graphical difference between the versions, at least VXIII will sell better on the ps3.


----------



## ZE (Jan 16, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> also I think ZE your trying to see a fault in multiple discs to make the ps3 version look like the ultimate buy. Honestly thats sad.



Well, what can I tell you, maybe you?re interpreting my posts as a fanboy. As far as I?m concerned my opinion would be the same no matter which version got more discs. Either way I don?t care, and I have no reason to favour the ps3 version of this game nor to make it seem like the best version to buy, I don?t have a new generation console nor do I plan on buying one.  
In short, you?re wrong and you should take off your fanboy glasses for a minute and read my posts as a normal gamer would. Give me a reason for why having more discs is better, I mean, isn?t it general consensus having it all in one disc is better?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Hopefully there will be a graphical difference between the versions, at least VXIII will sell better on the ps3.



...Why would you want there to be a graphical difference? It'd make the fanfucks nerd fight even more.

Nomura XIII will clearly sell better on the PS3 because it- yaknow...it'll sell because of him and his "edgy" character designs. At least to Hot Topic people.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 16, 2009)

one blu ray disc with a not so fast (2x ) blu ray reader (ps3) = longer load times. 

their is my reason.


VX111 will do worse that FF 13 in America.


Also once you get on the last disc of any RPG you do not need the others. I see no point. ALSO I CAN INSTALL THE GAME on the 360.


----------



## Batman (Jan 16, 2009)

Multiple discs never bothered me in the past. Still don't. Neither has long load times.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 16, 2009)

I liked changing discs in the old Final Fantasy games because they made me feel like I just beat a huge chunk of the game, like I was really making progress. But, as was said, that could be after a good 20 hours. LO had me changing discs maybe every 9 hours so I can see where the next-gen stuff might make several discs suck.

And that whole argument about the controller was completely not what we were talking about. It wasn't that the controller itself changed the gameplay, it was that Final Fantasy just _feels_ right on a PlayStation controller... that's all that was said.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 16, 2009)

umm SNES controller defied it. The playstation controller was a rip off the SNES one and just added two more buttons and analog sticks.

it does not "feel" right on the playstation controller. Most of you probably only played a FF on a playstation.


The controller argument is imo naive.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 16, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> ...Why would you want there to be a graphical difference? It'd make the fanfucks nerd fight even more.
> 
> Nomura XIII will clearly sell better on the PS3 because it- yaknow...it'll sell because of him and his "edgy" character designs. At least to Hot Topic people.



So more people will buy ps3, it needs more support.

All the hardcore should get one, MGS4 did help alot though. By having a pure hardcore fanbase rather then casaul (Wii) or shooter fanatics(360), it could have a library of great games for the next couple years, rather then having all these ports.


----------



## ZE (Jan 16, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> one blu ray disc with a not so fast (2x ) blu ray reader (ps3) = longer load times.
> 
> their is my reason.



I thought loading times weren?t a factor in the ps3 due to the harddisc, but since I don?t have one I can?t talk. I assume you have one, and that there were some ps3 tittles that had long loading times that bothered you. Care to give me examples?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2009)

Buying the 360 version unless it has some major problems. Like the 360 controller more and achievements.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 16, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> umm SNES controller defied it. The playstation controller was a rip off the SNES one and just added two more buttons and analog sticks.
> 
> it does not "feel" right on the playstation controller. Most of you probably only played a FF on a playstation.
> 
> ...


_My_ opinion is that FF feels right on a PS controller since 3D FFs have mainly been on the PS. I have played other Final Fantasy games, but prefer them on the PlayStation. Can that be the end to that pointless argument? I hadn't intended for it to even be an argument.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 16, 2009)

ZE said:


> I thought loading times weren?t a factor in the ps3 due to the harddisc, but since I don?t have one I can?t talk. I assume you have one, and that there were some ps3 tittles that had long loading times that bothered you. Care to give me examples?



Most likely it will install to the ps3, so loading won't be a issue.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 16, 2009)

ZE said:


> I thought loading times weren’t a factor in the ps3 due to the harddisc, but since I don’t have one I can’t talk. I assume you have one, and that there were some ps3 tittles that had long loading times that bothered you. Care to give me examples?



Yes games get read from the disc on the Ps3. The hard-drive only install's up to 5 gig (that's the max you can do on the Ps3) simply textures among other things. But even with this  load times are long. Assassins creed, MGS4 had some decently long load times, I say MGS4 because it was supposed to be a technical powerhouse game for the system but it could not cut loading even with the 5 gig install for each chapter( of course the previous chapters 5 gig had to be delated). Call of duty 4, Resistance 1, quite a few 3rd party games.. The Ps3 does not have the install features like the 360 does.




 360's install option eliminates this because you can install a whole disc onto the system.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 16, 2009)

Stop harping about the discs, the one place the 360 version will be worse is graphics, it was always going to be PS3 first, 360 downport.


----------



## ZE (Jan 16, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Yes games get read from the disc on the Ps3. The hard-drive only install's up to 5 gig (that's the max you can do on the Ps3) simply textures among other things. But even this can make load times long. Assasins creed, MGS4 had some decently long load times, I say MGS4 because it was supposed to be a technical powerhouse game for the system but it could not cut loading even with the 5 gig install for each chapter( of course the previous chapters 5 gig had to be delated). Call of duty 4, Resistance 1, quite a few 3rd party games.. The Ps3 does not have the install features like the 360 does.
> 
> 360's install option eliminates this.


Okay, it was just to inform myself. Now that you mention I remember my friend playing MGS4 and there were some long loadings before each level. And next time try not to see things that aren?t there.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 16, 2009)

What games does 360 install for? I had quite a few and none installed.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Stop harping about the discs, the one place the 360 version will be worse is graphics, it was always going to be PS3 first, 360 downport.



How about we wait and see. 

Never know which version will be better but worse graphics? How bad? I never seen a game look downright terrible compared to it's counterpart on another system. GTA4 looks extactly alike and ps3 fanboys were all on it's dick going 'Oh it's a bit shinier and you can see a extra person on screen" like i really gave a shit about that 

If it's like fallout 3 though where ps3 simply has more glitches and framerate problems then I'll get the version that does not have this problem.



Xehanort said:


> What games does 360 install for? I had quite a few and none installed.



It's not mandatory like ps3. Basically you can do it, makes loading times shorter and plays off the 360 instead of the disk so that the system doesn't need to do extra work. Much better and i hope ps3 eventually does this.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 16, 2009)

They are porting it to the 360 does not mean the graphic's will suffer. Again your trying to hard. The FF team even said their will be no difference (or something along those terms) between the two versions. They said they will do the best for the one system and then work on the 360 one.

Other companies did this and it worked out very well and both games looked amazing. really no differences at all.



@ZE

That's fine and my bad, just kinda a thing with this department a-lot of people act like that. My bad.




Xehanort said:


> What games does 360 install for? I had quite a few and none installed.



You can install any Xbox 360 game on the Xbox 360 Hard-drive 0_0


and crazymtf hit the nail in the coffin.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 16, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> ...Why would you want there to be a graphical difference? It'd make the fanfucks nerd fight even more.
> 
> Nomura XIII will clearly sell better on the PS3 because it- yaknow...it'll sell because of him and his "edgy" character designs. At least to Hot Topic people.



Men in suits, so trendy :amazed


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 16, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> How about we wait and see.
> 
> Never know which version will be better but worse graphics? How bad? I never seen a game look downright terrible compared to it's counterpart on another system. GTA4 looks extactly alike and ps3 fanboys were all on it's dick going 'Oh it's a bit shinier and you can see a extra person on screen" like i really gave a shit about that
> 
> If it's like fallout 3 though where ps3 simply has more glitches and framerate problems then I'll get the version that does not have this problem.



The textures will be less detailed and some of the lighting elements will be different, not major, but the ps3 version will be superior, no amount of lollygaging will change that, remember FF was coded for ps3 in mind, and backported, not developed in tandem on both. 

The difference wont be overly huge, but its easy to tell the ps3 verion will have that extra 5%.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 16, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> It's not mandatory like ps3. Basically you can do it, makes loading times shorter and plays off the 360 instead of the disk so that the system doesn't need to do extra work. Much better and i hope ps3 eventually does this.


What games had this option?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 16, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> What games had this option?



I answered that question above.

all games (xbox 360 games) can be installed on the xbox 360 hard-drive.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 16, 2009)

Must not of been on the older models....

GOOGLE TIME!


----------



## Fraust (Jan 16, 2009)

It's part of an update. All 360s can do it now.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> The textures will be less detailed and some of the lighting elements will be different, not major, but the ps3 version will be superior, no amount of lollygaging will change that, remember FF was coded for ps3 in mind, and backported, not developed in tandem on both.
> 
> The difference wont be overly huge, but its easy to tell the ps3 verion will have that extra 5%.



Some minor lighting elements and one less belt buckle aren't going to make me get a version  I need a major difference for this to happen and it just so happens 360 has achievements. Sure not a big difference but I like achievements so 360 wins 

Unless 360 has problems like glitching, framerate, and so on. Then pstripes wins


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 16, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> So more people will buy ps3, it needs more support.
> 
> All the hardcore should get one, MGS4 did help alot though. By having a pure hardcore fanbase rather then casaul (Wii) or shooter fanatics(360), it could have a library of great games for the next couple years, rather then having all these ports.




The 360's selection just as diverse 

And you can install every game to the 360's HD. A couple run slower if you do this though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 16, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Must not of been on the older models.....



Does not matter what model. It comes with the NXE update.

You must be doing it wrong. When your doing installing the game you need the disc in the drive (for authentication purposes to make sure you own the game). Then you go into the Game library and select that game and hit "play from hard-drive". Then boom your in the game.

GTa 4 will run slower on it because that game uses a special stream line technology and needs both the disc drive and the HDD. Same thing with Halo 3.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 16, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Some minor lighting elements and one less belt buckle aren't going to make me get a version  I need a major difference for this to happen and it just so happens 360 has achievements. Sure not a big difference but I like achievements so 360 wins
> 
> Unless 360 has problems like glitching, framerate, and so on. Then pstripes wins


Trophies


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Trophies



Trophies are awful


----------



## ZE (Jan 16, 2009)

Can you install more than one game at the same time? Basically, can you have three games installed and play them without putting the dvd in the drive like the ps2?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, ZE, about having more than one, but the disc must be in the Xbox and you'll need a bigger HDD.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Trophies



I enjoy achievements more then Trophies. Trophies are nice but not automatically updated and i have less friends on ps3 so 360 wins there too. Plus you reminded me i also like to chat in rooms with people while playing single player games. unable to do so on ps3 makes another nod to 360. So unless 360 has major problems i give a shit about then I'm good


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 16, 2009)

ZE said:


> Can you install more than one game at the same time? Basically, can you have three games installed and play them without putting the dvd in the drive like the ps2?



You can have as many games installed as you want. As long as you have the hard-drive space. 

But you need the disc in the drive so it verifies that it's your game.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 16, 2009)

ZE said:


> Can you install more than one game at the same time? Basically, can you have three games installed and play them without putting the dvd in the drive like the ps2?



You can install as many games as HD space allows, however you must insert the disk each time you select one in order to prove you own it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 16, 2009)

Alrite looked it up, its a new feature with the new xbox live.

Phew, thought I missed something, sold my 360 before this.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 16, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I enjoy achievements more then Trophies. Trophies are nice but not automatically updated and i have less friends on ps3 so 360 wins there too. Plus you reminded me i also like to chat in rooms with people while playing single player games. unable to do so on ps3 makes another nod to 360. So unless 360 has major problems i give a shit about then I'm good


Long lost brother? You think of the 360 the same way I do. I'm buying it for the 360 for achievements, so I can chat while I'm grinding and stuff, and to listen to music from the system. 

Unless it's like Last Remnant where the lag was so bad that I'd rather play Halo against people in Russia.


----------



## ZE (Jan 16, 2009)

That’s a good option microsoft implemented there, and it’s good enough of a reason to buy the xbox360 version of some games over the ps3 ones.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Long lost brother? You think of the 360 the same way I do. *I'm buying it for the 360 for achievements, so I can chat while I'm grinding and stuff, and to listen to music from the system. *
> 
> Unless it's like Last Remnant where the lag was so bad that I'd rather play Halo against people in Russia.



This is my exact thoughts. Maybe we are twins  And new york too, best around.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 16, 2009)

I forgot about running music off a 360. FF13 is going to be the best one yet.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> This is my exact thoughts. Maybe we are twins  And new york too, best around.



You should warn him about me if he really is your twin


----------



## ZE (Jan 16, 2009)

Too bad you can’t play FF against Soulja boy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 16, 2009)

Isn't FF13 suppose to have some multiplayer features?

Edit:
Playing LOTR Conquest demo online, its alot fun once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 16, 2009)

The game is going to look the same on both systems.

I just prefer the PlayStation 3 because I like the controller better and I won't have to worry about any red ring of death or any other hardware problems my 360 keeps having. PlayStation 3 is like a fucken rock, I can throw it out the window and it still would work. Buying the ps3 version would at least guarantee me that the game will work fine.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll rent a 360 to play it and Halo 3.  That's all I'm interested in.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2009)

Where the fuck do you rent consoles?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2009)

You could at Blockbuster, at least back in the day.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 16, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Where the fuck do you rent consoles?


Rent-a-Center


----------



## Piekage (Jan 17, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I'll rent a 360 to play it and Halo 3.  That's all I'm interested in.



Wouldn't that cost about the same as buying it? I know most places require a down payment of about 150 bucks.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 17, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Nope, only when the 360 copy is finished is when it'll be out in the US and EU. Of course that process can be done during the finalization of the JP build, and the localizing.


Yes it is what they're hoping to achieve; I am not certain of the details, but is it really 'porting' in the normal sense? The code is obviously vastly different, and this game wasn't designed with multi-platform development in mind though the Crystal Tools engine might be. We won't ever know the difference anyway though, they're not going to report the incompetence of their programmers if it ever becomes an issue. :/ 



Ssj3_Goku said:


> one blu ray disc with a not so fast (2x ) blu ray reader (ps3) = longer load times.
> 
> their is my reason.
> 
> ...


OMGZ 2X COMPARED TO 12X TAHTS LIKE SIX TIMES SLOWER!!

Do you get your jollies by spreading misinformation on the internet?



Ssj3_Goku said:


> I rather have multiple discs instead  of longer load times =0
> 
> also I think ZE your trying to see a fault in multiple discs to make the ps3 version look like the ultimate buy. Honestly thats sad.


heh.. man.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 17, 2009)

Piekage said:


> Wouldn't that cost about the same as buying it? I know most places require a down payment of about 150 bucks.



They need a...what's the right word?  Not a down payment, but money in case you don't give it back or it gets damaged.  Then when you return it, they'll give you back your money, minus any fees that may come with it.  Not a down payment, but...


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Translated Scans_


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

Lightning seems awesomer every time.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Wesley (Jan 17, 2009)

"Enemy of mankind"?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

Well why not. 

Translation could be shoddy though.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 17, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Well why not.
> 
> Translation could be shoddy though.



Who'd she kill?  Harvey Dent?


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2009)

What is the name of the main character of versus?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 17, 2009)

Noctis meaning Night. Or something.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

Tom.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2009)

Noctis...cool name.

Hope he has a arrogant selfish punk attitude to fit his look.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 17, 2009)

I hope not, im tired of angsty kids.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 17, 2009)

They said in an interview he was shy and kind of a loner, which will make his attraction in Stella interesting.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

Nomura also said he would not be the stereotypical angsty emo type his looks may give away.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 17, 2009)

I have absolutely no interest in Versus.  I suspect I'll want every character in the game dead.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 17, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> OMGZ 2X COMPARED TO 12X TAHTS LIKE SIX TIMES SLOWER!!
> 
> Do you get your jollies by spreading misinformation on the internet?



mis information? to my knowledge the Ps3's reader is the slowest blu ray reader available which is 2x for blu ray read. 

and ZE and I resolved are differences so it's ok now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2009)

Fraust said:


> They said in an interview he was shy and kind of a loner, which will make his attraction in Stella interesting.



So we have a new Squall.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Nomura also said he would not be the stereotypical angsty emo type his looks may give away.



Arrogant & selfish=/=Angsty emo 

I would never call Laharl "emo"


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 17, 2009)

double posting back to back like that is against the rules xeh, use the edit button like everyone else!


I might make a FF thread based on FF stories being re used for new FF's . Something like crisis core going before the story of FF 7 giving you a better picture of everything.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> double posting back to back like that is against the rules xeh, use the edit button like everyone else!
> 
> 
> I might make a FF thread based on FF stories being re used for new FF's . Something like crisis core going before the story of FF 7 giving you a better picture of everything.



Was a accident, oh well.


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> So we have a new Squall.



Squall was cool


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Squall was cool



Who said he wasn't  

Terra, Cloud, and Squall are the only cool main characters.

If I wanted to insult him I would of said Zidane, Tidus, or Vaan.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 17, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Terra, Cloud, and Squall are the only cool main characters.



You have Squall there, but not Cecil?

I should whip you into a comatose state


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> You have Squall there, but not Cecil?
> 
> I should whip you into a comatose state



I haven't played 4, well only the opening battle and cutscene.

Cecil did look cool Nomura style in Dissidia, but so did even Zidane.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 17, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Who said he wasn't



Me.  Squall sucks.  He has ability, but everything else about him is a joke.

Terra is cool.  Flaming hot, emotionally vunerable, magical, mama, what more needs to be said?

Cloud is an idiot, but not a bad one despite Advent Children tearing him down.  What he lacked in brains and composure, he compensated with a really big sword.  And the fact that he ended up where he was mostly because of a childhood crush and a mad science experiment gone wrong that snowballed out of control.  That and he lacked a positive male model before meeting Zack.  (Tifa was more of a man than Cloud was to be perfectly honest).

Squall on the other hand, he's the Original AC Cloud.  Really boring.  Really emo.  He knows things, but he manages to get by on memorizing shit and being really good at fighting.  He is a mercenary after all.  

Zack might have joked about being a mercenary, but he didn't set out to be one.  It just kind of happened since the people he originally fought for ended up wanting to kill him.


----------



## Piekage (Jan 17, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Who said he wasn't
> 
> Terra, Cloud, and Squall are the only cool main characters.
> 
> If I wanted to insult him I would of said *Zidane*, Tidus, or Vaan.



Oh no you didn't.





> They need a...what's the right word? Not a down payment, but money in case you don't give it back or it gets damaged. Then when you return it, they'll give you back your money, minus any fees that may come with it. Not a down payment, but...


I see, that makes sense then. I guess the word would be insurance money, or something.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 17, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Cecil did look cool Nomura style in Dissidia, but so did even Zidane.



WHY DO I FEEL ANGER?!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> WHY DO I FEEL ANGER?!



I didn't know you were Bruce Banner.

Nomura should do the art for a Castlevania game. *hides*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 17, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> WHY DO I FEEL ANGER?!



he think's that a character designer makes the game better or something. sadly he missed out on quite a bit of good games based on that logic.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> he think's that a character designer makes the game better or something. sadly he missed out on quite a bit of good games based on that logic.



I missed out on nothing. 

I've played it all, I'm just Nomura's Numbah #1 fan.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 17, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Nomura should do the art for a Castlevania game. *hides*



People complain too much about Ayami Kojima's "girly" Gothic art.

Nomura would turn men into women, and I'm rather fond of playing as males who LOOK like males.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> People complain too much about Ayami Kojima's "girly" Gothic art.
> 
> Nomura would turn men into women, and I'm rather fond of playing as males who LOOK like males.



When has he made a male character into a girl?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 17, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> People complain too much about Ayami Kojima's "girly" Gothic art.
> 
> Nomura would turn men into women, and I'm rather fond of playing as males who LOOK like males.



I'm split over Kojima's art and the one that did Order of Ecclesia. Kojima has that bishounen style of art that fits nicely with Castlevania. Not to mention her art is fuckin awesome, like the one of Simon Belmont in your sig/ava. But OoE artwork is just.. wow.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh wow, I didn't know he was director for versus, and it will have a KH like battle system, now I'm more hyped.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 17, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Oh wow, I didn't know he was director for versus, and it will have a KH like battle system, now I'm more hyped.



I got less hyped after learning that 

But yeah, that new artist Masaki should continue to do the handheld Castlevania games <3


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

Zack > Cloud.


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

Wait, what information about Versus have I missed


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Zack > Cloud.



Zack should of been main character in one the main series.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 17, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Oh wow, I didn't know he was director for versus, and it will have a KH like battle system, now I'm more hyped.



your a fan of this person and you do not know anything about his games other than his designs ?  Wow I know more than you and I'm not his #1 fan 


zack is not bad but he was in FF 7 for a little bit.


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

@Xehanort
respond to my question this instant


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Wait, what information about Versus have I missed



Nomura is director of Versus, and it will have KH gameplay style, but darker. 

@SSj3
I've failed God Nomura, I haven't been keeping up with the news.


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

What is KH gameplay style, none-rpg ?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 17, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> What is KH gameplay style, none-rpg ?



Button mashing with light RPG elements.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> What is KH gameplay style, none-rpg ?



Imagine DMC with FFXII menu.

or FFXII with direct control over a character.


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

^
Suddenly gets the feeling it'll be awesome and suddenly gets the feeling he's dead inside.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> ^
> Suddenly gets the feeling it'll be awesome and suddenly gets the feeling he's dead inside.



Are you dead or Goofy?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2009)

It's like DMC1 light. Nothing close to DMC 3 and 4 level of combos.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 17, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Zack > Cloud.



I wouldn't go that far.  Zack probably had a more affirming upbringing.  While Cloud was the runt of his town and got picked on and ostracised as kids tend to do, Zack was in all probability the stud in his.  Zack had two parents, Cloud was raised by a single mother who I think was a good woman, but she was still on her own raising a son.  Didn't do too badly considering how Cloud ultimately turned out.

Both of their towns had Mako Reactors.  Zack's was to be perfectly honest, the lesser of two evils, despite the fact that it was an experimental prototype, built to be more cost-effective at the expense of safety features.  While Nibel's reactor housed monsters and a world destroying parasite.

While Zack had his life tragically cut short, Cloud's life was pretty much a tradegy in the making.  And he still turned out alright.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2009)

Overall everyone idolizes Sephiroth.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 17, 2009)

The best of the best are working on VXIII. I don't think it will disappoint regardless of battle system.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 17, 2009)

Well actually the number 1 staff always makes the main FF's.

now either you thing nomura's team is the best but within the company his team is under the main line FF team.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2009)

Fraust said:


> The best of the best are working on VXIII.
> I don't think it will disappoint regardless of battle system.


That would be the KH team, nice choice .


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 17, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> That would be the KH team, nice choice .



A nice choice, but a wrong choice.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 17, 2009)

The entire team consists of people that worked on the most popular FFs. There didn't seem to be many, if any, people that worked on XI, V, or XII.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 17, 2009)

I still don't feel like we're being delivered a "core" game with XIII, with the other spin-offs in the making.

Which by the way feel a bit X-2ish to me. I kinda hope I'm wrong.

Regardless, I'll be getting the main game anyways.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> A nice choice, but a wrong choice.



You really hated KH2 didn't you.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 17, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> You really hated KH2 didn't you.



You didn't? It was fun, but not "good." Just random shit compared to the first.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 17, 2009)

All you needed was the X and ^ btton.

And what does everyone think of that afro guys with the guns in XIII?


----------



## Batman (Jan 17, 2009)

KHII was nothing compared to the first imo. Too many revisits of the same disney worlds. And no peter man flying power.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2009)

I guess it all depended on the challenges I played the game through with, and Final Mix+. 

Play critical mode and tell me all you need is X and /\


----------



## Batman (Jan 17, 2009)

Stroev said:


> And what does everyone think of that afro guys with the guns in XIII?



I think Steve Harvey is kinda cool.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2009)

Im more interested in that Chocobo.


----------



## Batman (Jan 17, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Im more intereted in that Chocobo.



Give him some Louisiana hot sauce and he might be too.


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> It's like DMC1 light. Nothing close to DMC 3 and 4 level of combos.



Where was this announced ?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 17, 2009)

Fraust said:


> The entire team consists of people that worked on the most popular FFs. There didn't seem to be many, if any, people that worked on XI, V, or XII.



and you got the main line FF team who worked on ALL FF's. So ya your logic their is not solid enough.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 17, 2009)

Meh, I like both Kingdom Hearts but I never thought them as anything special. I also think the first one is better but second one isn't much worse.

I'm not horribly excited for Versus. I'm definitely going to get it but FF13 interests me so much more.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 17, 2009)

What I don't understand is how anyone could play Kingdom Hearts without throwing up.  Two games have ever made me sick from playing them;  Mechwarrior on the SNES and Kingdom Hearts on the PS2.  No matter what, I get sick.  I can play any other game, non-stop, for hours, and not get sick, but these two games, for whatever reason make me wish I were dead.


----------



## Quagles (Jan 17, 2009)

I actually loved Kh2, and thought it was better than the first. Camera wasn't as shit as in the first. It was a bit repetitive with the visist a world - kill a boss yadada but I just love going around hack'n slashing enemies. Still the best part was they got the rid of the damn Aqua world, It just felt like a chore in the first. All the singing crap wasn't as fun but was better than swimming around in that world for a long time.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 17, 2009)

Batman said:


> I think Steve Harvey is kinda cool.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 17, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> and you got the main line FF team who worked on ALL FF's. So ya your logic their is not solid enough.



My logic is simple math.

VXIII Team = Not many FFXII team members, therefore VXIII =/= XII. As long as it's nothing like XII, my heart will be content.

Do you wish to continue? I'm sure we can argue about everything I will ever say in this topic since that's how it's been turning out.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 17, 2009)

But FF12 was great. <3 The best FF since 7.. or maybe about on par with 8 and 9. I enjoyed it a lot more than FF10 at least.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 17, 2009)

For me, it was a good RPG, but not a good FF.


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> But FF12 was great. <3 The best FF since 7.. or maybe about on par with 8 and 9. I enjoyed it a lot more than FF10 at least.



FF8 > FF7 

FF7 is so overrated.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 17, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> FF8 > FF7
> 
> FF7 is so overrated.



At the moment, I disagree with you.  The more I think about 8 and the more I think about 7, the more I dislike the former and fondly remember the latter.  Maybe if they just didn't have a bunch of teenagers playing at war aboard a floating school?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 17, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> FF8 > FF7
> 
> FF7 is so overrated.


FF6 > FF7 > FF12 > FF8 & 9 & 5 > FF10 > FF4 > FF3 > FF1 > FF2 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> FF11


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

Wesley said:


> At the moment, I disagree with you.  The more I think about 8 and the more I think about 7, the more I dislike the former and fondly remember the latter.  Maybe if they just didn't have a bunch of teenagers playing at war aboard a floating school?



At least that's better than a super emo main character who goes around the latter half of the game crying


----------



## Quagles (Jan 17, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> FF6 > FF7 > FF12 > FF8 & 9 & 5 > FF10 > FF4 > FF3 > FF1 > FF2 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> FF11



FF8 - FF7 > FF6 > FF9 and  FF10 > FF4 > FF5 > FFX-2 > The rest not including the tactics games

Didn't include FF12 because I still have barely played it. Just can't get into it, I've played like 4hours maybe, and that was maybe a year ago or longer maybe its the battle system I'm actually seriously thinking about starting to play it again but cant find the motivation. My ps2 is still buried around somewhere unusued, telling me to play it  I've actually considered just buying myself a few RPGs I've been meaning to play on the ps2 but never bought or even tried like Dragon Quest, Suikoden, Persona and such. Gotta finish Star Ocean till the end of time and Wild Arms 3 too sometime.


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

^
That could be somewhat agreeable in my head.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 17, 2009)

Chrono Trigger > Everything else on Earth

Sorry.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 17, 2009)

Chrono Cross was better, even  if 30 characters were useless.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 17, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Chrono Cross was better, even  if 30 characters were useless.


:RAGE :RAGE No yu


----------



## Fraust (Jan 17, 2009)

Liked Cross, but didn't get very far because playing games on the PC on a slow computer is fail.

I'm just hoping the XIII compilation will even be comparable to these classics.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 17, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Liked Cross, but didn't get very far because playing games on the PC on a slow computer is fail.
> 
> I'm just hoping the XIII compilation will even be comparable to these classics.



It probably won't.


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Chrono Trigger > Everything else on Earth
> 
> Sorry.



Chrono Cross > Trigger, not to mention I prefer Grandia over both, but Grandia > FF > CC


----------



## Quagles (Jan 17, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Chrono Trigger > Everything else on Earth
> 
> Sorry.



Wild Arms > * 

Also I prefer most FF games, Grandia I, KH and Xenogears over it too


----------



## Fraust (Jan 17, 2009)

I need to play these RPGs I've never played. This Xbox 360 and next generation has clouded my mind with thoughts that should never be thought (what?).

Which Grandia's are 2D, if any? I will play them. ;D

My friend's also letting me borrow LoD this coming week I believe so I hope I will be amazed.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 17, 2009)

Quagles said:


> Wild Arms > *
> 
> Also I prefer most FF games, Grandia I, KH and Xenogears over it too



Whaaaat?

Wild Arms is actually better than something? Or did you place the arrow in the wrong direction?


----------



## Quagles (Jan 17, 2009)

All of the Grandia games are 3d but even so you should play the first which I'd say is the best too. While it is 3d, it's an old psx classic, it has very good gameplay, and a very good soundtrack. One of the best RPgs released on the playstation, and on the sega saturn if I remember correctly.

And to goofy  Wild Arms is better than almost any RPGs I've played myself. I'm not talking about the 2nd, 3rd, 4th or the 5th but the very first. A fun battle system, fantastic soundtrack, non-linear boring dungeons but rather used more platform elements making it much more entertaining. Also difficult level was just where it should be.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm probably the only one who thinks Chrono Trigger is overrated here. 

It's good, even great, but not super amazing like most make it out to be.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 17, 2009)

Byakushie :c


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 17, 2009)

No it's not super amazing, but it is better than a-lot of current gen rpg's even last gen. Funny thing is a-lot of RPG's rip elements from chrono trigger and older FF's. 

man would cham cham trigger go all out on you chrono cross >> trigger people. I would but I'm tired. I think I should re direct him to those posts!


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> No it's not super amazing, but it is better than a-lot of current gen rpg's even last gen. Funny thing is a-lot of RPG's rip elements from chrono trigger and older FF's.
> 
> man would cham cham trigger go all out on you chrono cross >> trigger people. I would but I'm tired. I think I should re direct him to those posts!



True that. 

Then again this generation has been hugely disappointing so far in my opinion, RPG-wise at least. It doesn't take much to top it.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 17, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I'm probably the only one who thinks Chrono Trigger is overrated here.
> 
> It's good, even great, but not super amazing like most make it out to be.


Chrono Trigger is way overrated. It's still a great game but to me there are lots of better RPG's. I like Chrono Cross more as well.

And yes, Grandia is a must play. Grandia 2 you can skip, Grandia 3 probably has the best RPG battle system ever but that's the only outstanding thing about it. Still, it's worth playing.

And I'm also a fellow Wild Arms lower, both 1 and 2. <3 WA3 is pretty bad though, I can't believe I actually finished it.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

Time to look up some more Grandia 3 videos, I'm curious as to why the battle system is so highly regarded.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 17, 2009)

I still need to buy Grandia III.

Is II for the PC essentially the same as the DC version?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

Apparently it's a fairly short and overly linear game though, so I probably won't buy it.


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

Grandia II was crap, Grandia III was good but alas, too short.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 17, 2009)

And noone's mentioned the Tales series, Fire Emblem, Mother, or Mario RPG's.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

Mario can rot in hell for all I care.

Still waiting for Vesperia though.


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

Mario RPG's was hilarious 

Paper Mario on the other hand is serious business


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 17, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Grandia II was crap, Grandia III was good but alas, too short.



take ur dick out of ur mouth dude, what u said sounds a lil mixed up.

Grandia III was complete crap. Grandia II was decent.


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

You have no taste


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 17, 2009)

this thread has become quite off topic


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

Well we're not exactly drowning in FFXIII news or footage.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 17, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Still waiting for Vesperia though.



It's pretty much sex on the 360. My favorite next-gen RPG. (which may not be saying much)

Grandia is for the PS1 or 2? I might just head to a GameStop and see if they'd still have it because I am curious now.

I don't think Chrono Trigger is super amazing. It's probably in my top ten games, though.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

Is it on par with (or superior to) Lost Odyssey?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 17, 2009)

That is the game I often compare it to because before ToV LO was easily my favorite game. I like Vesperia's characters a little more (Yuri is awesome) and I can use anybody in battle whereas in LO I really hated using Cooke and Mack sometimes. I like Vesperia's battle system since it was the first "Tales of" game I played. It was really challenging, for me, compared to how easy LO was. Plus Vesperia has tons more shit to do after you beat it with their much better EX New Game and Grade Shop.

Storywise I think I might like each of them equally. That or I'm too lazy to think back to both and compare.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 17, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> At least that's better than a super emo main character who goes around the latter half of the game crying



Who, Cloud?  He wasn't emo.  His brain broke and ended up in diapers for most of that.  He went from capable poser, to Mr. Confused, to drooling vegetable, and finally, just Cloud, Idiot-In-Action.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 17, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> take ur dick out of ur mouth dude, what u said sounds a lil mixed up.
> 
> Grandia III was complete crap. Grandia II was decent.



Grandia II sucked.  Completely abandoned everything that made the first Grandia worthwhile to bash religion and promote drug use.


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Who, Cloud?  He wasn't emo.  His brain broke and ended up in diapers for most of that.  He went from capable poser, to Mr. Confused, to drooling vegetable, and finally, just Cloud, Idiot-In-Action.



He mentally cut himself in every cutscene


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

Fraust said:


> That is the game I often compare it to because before ToV LO was easily my favorite game. I like Vesperia's characters a little more (Yuri is awesome) and I can use anybody in battle whereas in LO I really hated using Cooke and Mack sometimes. I like Vesperia's battle system since it was the first "Tales of" game I played. It was really challenging, for me, compared to how easy LO was. Plus Vesperia has tons more shit to do after you beat it with their much better EX New Game and Grade Shop.
> 
> Storywise I think I might like each of them equally. That or I'm too lazy to think back to both and compare.



Sounds good, my anticipation is pretty high right now.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 17, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> He mentally cut himself in every cutscene



That was his inner child literally trying to get out after the Mako/Jenova Brainwash.  Until Aeris was killed, after which he wasn't sure about himself anymore.  And considering the fact that everyone from Nibel, whether they had survived or died, had been turned into a Sephiroth clone...

After Tifa saved him from the Lifestream, he was okay.  Mr. Mosey.  Perfect name for him.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 17, 2009)

Cloud wasn't emo, his personality flaws all made sense as did his reactions to the events that occurred over the course of the game.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 17, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> take ur dick out of ur mouth dude, what u said sounds a lil mixed up.
> 
> Grandia III was complete crap. Grandia II was decent.


You have to be kidding me.



> Grandia is for the PS1 or 2? I might just head to a GameStop and see if they'd still have it because I am curious now.


It's for PS1.



> And noone's mentioned the Tales series, Fire Emblem, Mother, or Mario RPG's.


Never played Mother series, the only Mario RPG I like is the one on Gamecube and Tales series is nothing to write home about. There are two good game in the series (not counting Vesperia which I haven't played) and they are Tales of Eternia (Tales of Destiny 2 in US) and Tales of the Abyss. And before I played Abyss, I had seriously given up hope on the whole series but I'm glad how positively it surprised me despite it flaws (too long, low production values). And before anyone says Tales of Symphonia... it's pretty much the same as Grandia 2, waaaaaaay too cliche for me to like and the cast sucked, a lot. Plus I really hated some of the location design in ToS. Oh well, at least I'm genuinely interested in Vesperia, it looks pretty good plus I miss good old world maps.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 17, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> plus I miss good old world maps.



I didn't notice how much I missed them either until I played it.

What's with RPGs and ships being in the air?


----------



## Wesley (Jan 17, 2009)

Fraust said:


> I didn't notice how much I missed them either until I played it.
> 
> What's with RPGs and ships being in the air?



Convinence.  If you can fly, you can go anywhere directly.  Trains would also work, but they don't really grant freedom of movement, unless the system is really complex and thorough, which no game has really ever tried to do unfortunately...

FF8 had trains, but they barely did anything with it.  There were never any other passengers besides your party and they didn't have anything to say outside a handful of scenes.  Besides which there were only three towns in the whole game you could rail to.  What kind of crap is that?

Probably the two best games that featured trains prominently in one scene was Grandia, which was a very varied game regarding enviroments, and Paper Mario, which really made the whole thing a joy to play through.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 17, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Paper Mario, which really made the whole thing a joy to play through.


Definately one of the Gamecube's saving graces. Loved it through and through.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Quagles said:


> I actually loved Kh2, and thought it was better than the first. Camera wasn't as shit as in the first. It was a bit repetitive with the visist a world - kill a boss yadada but I just love going around hack'n slashing enemies. Still the best part was they got the rid of the damn Aqua world, It just felt like a chore in the first. All the singing crap wasn't as fun but was better than swimming around in that world for a long time.



At least Im not alone on this.

I didn't like the Alantica levels much either.

@Stroev 
Paper Mario was better on the 64.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 18, 2009)

Completely unrelated to normal rpgs.. But I liked Xenogears a lot, probably one of the most interesting storylines in a rpg I've ever played. I haven't finished it, but it's got surprising depth to it. I especially liked it's take on religion. 

Cd number 2 suffers from some problems, the storytelling just becomes weird and so on. I believe it was due to budget constraits in the gamemaking, anyway so far early in Cd 2, its a bunch of stock footage and text. Making the experience fade a  little bit compared to cd 1. Still... I didn't know mecha could be this fun in a game before I played this


----------



## Wesley (Jan 18, 2009)

I didn't like Xenogears.  I found it morally objectionable and disgusting.  Plus the second disk just sucked and character developement aside from the two jerkoffs was non-existent.

Maria was cute though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Wait what, what was disgusting?


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 18, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I didn't like Xenogears.  I found it morally objectionable and disgusting.  Plus the second disk just sucked and character developement aside from the two jerkoffs was non-existent.
> 
> Maria was cute though.



Well are you religious? If I'm not mistaken, it does offer some content that catholics etc might find offensive. Personally I haven't had this problem, I'm not christian. But I don't really like being called an aethist either, I'm just indifferent to it.. But if not believing in a god makes you an aethist, then I guess I am one

Would help if you named a few examples of what you found morally objectionable though... And if you can't recall it, then I won't force you...Just please avoid spoilers from the second cd^^


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Svenno said:


> Well are you religious? If I'm not mistaken, it does offer some content that catholics etc might find offensive. Personally I haven't had this problem, I'm not christian. But I don't really like being called an aethist either, I'm just indifferent to it.. But if not believing in a god makes you an aethist, then I guess I am one
> 
> Would help if you named a few examples of what you found morally objectionable though... And if you can't recall it, then I won't force you...Just please avoid spoilers from the second cd^^



Do you believe in spirits?

If not then your a Atheist, I am.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 18, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Wait what, what was disgusting?



They had a soylent green joke that didn't turn out funny at all for one.  I kept waiting for a punch line that never came.  Very bad taste.

As for everything else, I can't really remember to well.  Let me be clear though that there's the church and then there's the religion.  If people want to criticise a corrupt institution, that's fine, but something tells me that's not really what's fueling people's attitudes and creativity when a Megachurch is introduced in a game and ends up being the root of all evil in the world, literally appearing in a demonic form (Grandia II, I'm looking at you).

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to think about Maria and Billy hooking up because they look like they'd make a good couple despite the fact the game practically forgot about them after introducing them.



Xehanort said:


> Do you believe in spirits?
> 
> If not then your a Atheist, I am.



That's not true.  You can believe in all kinds of mystical junk and still be an athesist.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Wrong, Atheist is the believe of no spiritual phenomenon, and only logical and scientific.

Please check out the Amercan Atheist website if you need futhur explanation.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 18, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Wrong, Atheist is the believe of no spiritual phenomenon, and only logical and scientific.



That's a common misconception. You can be an atheist and believe in magic, demons, spirits, and whatever else floats your boat as long as you don't believe in God(s)


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> That's a common misconception. You can be an atheist and believe in magic, demons, spirits, and whatever else floats your boat as long as you don't believe in God(s)



No it isn't, if you believe in any of those things your a weak atheist, and yes that is the term.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 18, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> No it isn't, if you believe in any of those things your a weak atheist, and yes that is the term.



And those atheists must be purged!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

I blame religon for grouping us together like that.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 18, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> No it isn't, if you believe in any of those things your a weak atheist, and yes that is the term.



Nothing about magis suggests the belief in God(s) unless your one of those people who gets magic from God(s). The site itself simply says when asked about the difference between Strong and Weak atheism that weak atheist "believes that God(s) don't exist" while a strongg atheist "knows God(s) don't exist"


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Nothing about magis suggests the belief in God(s) unless your one of those people who gets magic from God(s). The site itself simply says when asked about the difference between Strong and Weak atheism that weak atheist "believes that God(s) don't exist" while a strongg atheist "knows God(s) don't exist"



Now your mixing agnostic with Atheist.

There is more to it then lack of believe in god, simply not believing god doesn't make you a Atheist. Go to the American Atheist website and read about it, Atheist do not believe in the supernatural.

No point arguing it though, your going to believe what you believe no matter what.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 18, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Now your mixing agnostic with Atheist.
> 
> There is more to it then lack of believe in god, simply not believing god doesn't make you a Atheist.



Then what does, a strong atheist and a weak atheist are both still atheists. Tacking on stuff about science and lacking superstition are just ideas that got tacked on. Atheism is a very simple concept, there's not need to complicate it with unnecessary jargon.

*Edit:* It is a waste. I find all this stuff equally silly but it's insanely fascinating. No need to get off topic lets talk about RPGs.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Then what does, a strong atheist and a weak atheist are both still atheists. Tacking on stuff about science and lacking superstition are just ideas that got tacked on. Atheism is a very simple concept, there's not need to complicate it with unnecessary jargon.



Lack of theism is the only thing that ties us together, a agnostic is not a atheist. 

A weak atheist may say those things are possible, but has trouble believing anything supernatural without proof.

Otherwise they are a spiritualist or wicken not a atheist.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks liked I edited my post too late


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

How about how bad this generation has it when it comes to rpgs.

Next-Gen rpgs better get better. 

Nomura will save this generation with his Midas Touch, and 300 mph cockslashes on cheaply made rpgs.


----------



## Kahuna (Jan 18, 2009)

ITS AN OK GAME BUT JUST NOT MY STYLE


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Freija (Jan 18, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> How about how bad this generation has it when it comes to rpgs.
> 
> Next-Gen rpgs better get better.
> 
> Nomura will save this generation with his Midas Touch, and 300 mph cockslashes on cheaply made rpgs.



We need a next gen Grandia.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 18, 2009)

^ What Peter said, Grandia classic style plox.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 18, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> How about how bad this generation has it when it comes to rpgs.



I think this generation has been bad in general, unless you are a massive FPS fan this new generation so far has been unispiring and boring, i can almost count by my fingers the games i really like for the 3 next gen consoles!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> I think this generation has been bad in general, unless you are a massive FPS fan this new generation so far has been unispiring and boring, i can almost count by my fingers the games i really like for the 3 next gen consoles!



Your right, where are the good on par with adventure games like Jak, and DMC 4 was so generic for me.

There aren't enough original games, to many copy-cats and sequels. Not that sequels are bad, but this generation is made up of them, and they look the same as last-gen like Halo 3.

This gen is only good for pure fighter and fps fans.  

The only two "great" out this gen for me is GoW1 and MGS4, everything else feels recycled from last gen. Adding Star Wars characters into the game, doesn't make SC4 feel like a new experience.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes, this generation has definitely been disappointing so far.

I wonder if the next one will be any different.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Yes, this generation has definitely been disappointing so far.
> 
> I wonder if the next one will be any different.



It seems that most game developers have given up making new concepts in games.

Like Sonic's Ass(Crash Badicoot)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> It seems that most game developers have given up making new concepts in games.
> 
> Like Sonic's Ass(Crash Badicoot)



can you really blame them? a. Games do not sell that well, they seriously cannot justify a 15 million dollar + game and it only sell roughly 500k.

back in Ps2/Gc/PS1 and all it was not that bad, of course they still have high development cost's on certain games but today it's like mandatory.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 18, 2009)

It seems that since so many bad games are being created left and right, every single game gets overhyped and becomes overrated resulting in people thinking horrible games are actually 9/10.

What was that Mass Effect? Yeah, I hated you.


----------



## Akira (Jan 18, 2009)

The problem is you either get games which are too original for their own good (Okami) and therefore don't sell that well, or you get tons and tons and tons of games which could work on the SNES or PS1.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

In the end only the person themselves can determine what is great and what isn't, such as my love of KH2 and your guys hate of it.

or Ssj3's love of wii, and the majority hate of it.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 18, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> We need a next gen Grandia.



No, I think it's well established they can't or won't build on the precedent set by the first game.  I'd rather the series roll over and die with at least one good game to it's credit than continue churning out garbage.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Obama should be a party member, that would kick ass.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2009)

Grandia 2 was a very good RPG on the dreamcast.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

I think Evolution was the best rpg series of DC.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2009)

Evolution wtf is that? 0_0 Skies of Arcadia was good to.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 18, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Grandia 2 was a very good RPG on the dreamcast.



It was a very linear game.  The storyline was bullshit.  The world-map and enviroment were uninspiring.  And the characters really sucked, with the exception of the Wings of Valmar, but only because her voice actress gave a spectacular performance.  Her taste in men might have sucked, but she was still kind of cool.

It might not have been a bad game, but riding on the coat-tails as I see it of it's predecessor, it didn't live up to it at all, which is a terrible offense in my eyes.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Evolution wtf is that? 0_0 Skies of Arcadia was good to.



You missed out on Mag Launcher?

Evolution 1&2 were ported to gamecube as Evolution Worlds.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 18, 2009)

Always wanted Skies of Arcadia.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Anyone play Riviera? I might want to get it for psp.

Also ToS or SoA?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 18, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Always wanted Skies of Arcadia.



Get the GC version, Dreamcast had a ridiculous amount of enemy encounters. GC version was bad too but at least it was possible to kill all the enemies in one turn for a decent part of the game.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 18, 2009)

I only own a GC anyway.

A dirt-cheap black one I purchased last year. pek


----------



## Freija (Jan 18, 2009)

You don't have a PSawesome ?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 18, 2009)

Skies of Arcadia is the fucking best.

Okay, right after Xenogears.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 18, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> You don't have a PSawesome ?



Of the two consoles (DC & GC) I only own a GC, so obviously I'd have to get Skies of Arcadia for the latter. 

PS1
PS2
PS3
PSP 2000
X360
GC
GBC
DSL

^ my consoles and handhelds.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 18, 2009)

I doubt many people even have a Dreamcast anyway, heh. Despite my dislike for random encounters, I didn't mind them in Skies of Arcadia. (too much )


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I doubt many people even have a Dreamcast anyway, heh. Despite my dislike for random encounters, I didn't mind them in Skies of Arcadia. (too much )



sadly the console only sold a little bit over 15 million world wide. The game was the best on DC in terms of loading and animations and what not. the GC one was not that bad of a port but the Ps2 one was.  I really enjoyed the voice acting in grandia 2 and the battle system was wicked cool.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 18, 2009)

I had a copy of the PC version of Grandia II but was never able to install it on the laptop I had at the time. Judging by the comments, I guess that was a good thing.

And Dreamcast was such a good system, though I only bought 4 games for it. All of them were good to me and kept me entertained.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 18, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I had a copy of the PC version of Grandia II but was never able to install it on the laptop I had at the time. Judging by the comments, I guess that was a good thing.



I hope you got your money back.

Almost as a rule I always start a game over before finishing it and I always play through it twice.  That didn't happen with KH, due to the gameplay sucking and lack of story content/contscenes.  That didn't happen with Grandia II, because there was nothing worth seeing again in an overly dark and bitter game.  And it didn't happen with Xenogears, because it gets all Gainax-style and cheap on your ass in the second disk.

An unfinished project that basically shits all over humanity.  Good f- riddance.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 18, 2009)

I sold it to my friend since he wanted to try it out.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 18, 2009)

I was trying to see some commentary on the battle gameplay details (as miniscule as it may be its still something after oh so long) and shit, and for the past 4 pages all i saw was fuckin definitions of Atheists( find God please) and a convo that should be in the other rpg thread.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2009)

People hate Grandia II? I remember playing it on my DC for a bit and not hating it.

Maybe it's because it's a very by the numbers RPG in execution or something.

No doubt Grandia Xtreme is probably a shittier game


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> ( find God please)


How bout no.

@SoA
From what I played it was a pretty solid game, I need to get back to it and complete it.

I feel sad that I'm the only one who played Evolution on DC.


----------



## Quagles (Jan 18, 2009)

I've always wanted to play Skies of Arcadia and Baten Kaitos on the GC, but never managed to find any copies for sale sadly. 

Just today I started up FFXII again after leaving it alone for like 1.5 year. Only played 10 hours but getting interested in it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Quagles said:


> I've always wanted to play Skies of Arcadia and Baten Kaitos on the GC, but never managed to find any copies for sale sadly.
> 
> Just today I started up FFXII again after leaving it alone for like 1.5 year. Only played 10 hours but getting interested in it.



What level were you when started again?


----------



## Wesley (Jan 18, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> People hate Grandia II? I remember playing it on my DC for a bit and not hating it.
> 
> Maybe it's because it's a very by the numbers RPG in execution or something.



It may just be me.  Like I said, it's just a huge disappointment after playing through the first game, which, even at it's darkest, was still a bright, inspiring game to play through.  Maybe it was very juvienle, but it was a coming of age story with hardly any angst to speak of.  And when it did occur, it was for all the right reasons.

Ryudo's I'm-in-it-for-the-money-no-sense-of-humor-I-don't-like-girls-I'm-a-persecuted-mercenary attitude made me want to tear his still-beating heart right out of his chest cavity.  And none of the other cast members were prizes either.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I feel sad that I'm the only one who played Evolution on DC.



I thought that game sucked


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I thought that game sucked



You think almost everything sucks, nothing new. 

I'm glad someone else knows what I'm talking about atleast.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I thought that game sucked



You think almost everything sucks, nothing new. 

I'm glad someone else knows what I'm talking about atleast.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 18, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> You think almost everything sucks, nothing new.
> 
> I'm glad someone else knows what I'm talking about atleast.



I played E.V.O. on the SNES.


----------



## Quagles (Jan 18, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> What level were you when started again?



I think I was like..10 maybe, barely had been into the game. Was on the leviathan ship.  Now somewhere in the desert.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I played E.V.O. on the SNES.



EVO was fun, I played it in rom form, I think I made it up the fourth world.

Evolution is traditional JRPG though.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 18, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> EVO was fun, I played it in rom form, I think I made it up the fourth world.
> 
> Evolution is traditional JRPG though.



The dinosaur period is naturally the most fun.  On top of the best predator augments, you can learn to fly.  Although, mammals do have their strengths and are more versatile.  Skill and tactics are more important as a mammal, but there's something fun about simply tearing the living crap out of everything with a set of T. Rex jaws.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 18, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Old     .


Well excuuuse me, princess.

I'm sorry I can't live the same luxuries as you, then.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

> Square Enix has dated the previously announced FFVII: AC PLAYSTATION 3 bundle. It goes on sale April 16 in Japan, and here's what the bundle contains:
> 
> • "Cloud Black" HDD 160GB PS3
> • Final Fantasy XIII Trail Version Set (FFXIII demo)
> ...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

Now I might get another Ps3, and give my old one to my brother.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

It should've been pure white, with a massive black meteor logo instead.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> It should've been pure white, with a massive black meteor logo instead.



Yes.

"Sephiroth white" instead of "Cloud Black"


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

Sephi-tard


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Sephi-tard



Indeed.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

Bigger picture (from the PS3 thread)


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

Squall > FF7


----------



## Wesley (Jan 19, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Squall > FF7



I'm starting to hate the guy more and more with each passing minute.  And it's all because of one quote that's probably from Dissida that I read from someone's signature.  It may be totally baseless and completely made up, but I suspect it isn't.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

Squall is win.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 19, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Squall is win.



Why?  For a negative outlook on life and marrying himself to a walking A-Bomb he'll end up having to put down?


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I'm starting to hate the guy more and more with each passing minute.  And it's all because of one quote that's probably from Dissida that I read from someone's signature.  It may be totally baseless and completely made up, but I suspect it isn't.



What did it say ?


----------



## Wesley (Jan 19, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> What did it say ?



Something to the effect of their only being perspective in regards to people's outlook on life.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Something to the effect of their only being perspective in regards to people's outlook on life.



Whats wrong with that? 

Sephi+Jenova>all


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Jan 19, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Why?  For a negative outlook on life and marrying himself to a walking A-Bomb he'll end up having to put down?



I liked him because even though he was a jerk and kind of hard to approach in the beginning, you really started to get to know him well as the story progressed. You got to see his deepest inner thoughts and feelings, and how he changed in a decent guy who could lead his fellow SeeDs. Out of all the FFs, there has been no character with greater constant development and insight, even if Squall's story is not liked overall you can't deny it this aspect of depth. For the A-bomb thing, there is nothing to suggest Rinoa turning bad, since she herself didn't want that, thus Squall would never have to do it if worse comes to worse.

That new PS3 needs a Cloud doing the final Onmislash hit on Sephiroth printed on it as well.


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Something to the effect of their only being perspective in regards to people's outlook on life.



That's prolly fake.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

I always liked Vivi, because he is a nihilist.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 19, 2009)

Ichiban-nin said:


> I liked him because even though he was a jerk and kind of hard to approach in the beginning, you really started to get to know him well as the story progressed. You got to see his deepest inner thoughts and feelings, and how he changed in a decent guy who could lead his fellow SeeDs. Out of all the FFs, there has been no character with greater constant development and insight, even if Squall's story is not liked overall you can't deny it this aspect of depth. For the A-bomb thing, there is nothing to suggest Rinoa turning bad, since she herself didn't want that, thus Squall would never have to do it if worse comes to worse.
> 
> That new PS3 needs a Cloud doing the final Onmislash hit on Sephiroth printed on it as well.



He was the central focus, practically to a fault.  Far too Highschool, not enough growing up, very little appreciation for anything.  So fine, he's intelligent, doesn't have a particular way with words, but everyone basically follows him because...why exactly?  He's the guy with the Gunblade?  He's cool and thoughtful?  He seems dependable enough?

The story wasn't very interesting, even if it was well done.   The asthetics in the game were really dull though.  A junk pile has more character.

Regardless, I stand by the quote, which shows a lack of commitment and cowardice on his part.

As for Rinoa, he's going to screw things up.  She'll likely get tired of him, because she's just too high maintenance and he's not capable of simply humoring her.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

Wesley said:


> He was the central focus, practically to a fault.  Far too Highschool, not enough growing up, very little appreciation for anything.  So fine, he's intelligent, doesn't have a particular way with words, but everyone basically follows him because...why exactly?  He's the guy with the Gunblade?  He's cool and thoughtful?  He seems dependable enough?
> 
> The story wasn't very interesting, even if it was well done.   The asthetics in the game were really dull though.  A junk pile has more character.
> 
> ...


I need to hear this whole quote to hear this cowardice. 

You saw alot into their relationship . 

There love should conquer their problems.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 19, 2009)

"There is nothing either good or bad, only perspective and opinion." - Squall

That's actually just a Shakespearean quote change a little bit. The same quote they used for the VXIII trailers.


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, actually that's not even changed, just put into more recent language so to say.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

Fraust said:


> "There is nothing either good or bad, only perspective and opinion." - Squall
> 
> That's actually just a Shakespearean quote change a little bit. The same quote they used for the VXIII trailers.



Thats a awesome quote, Squall is my new favorite main character.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

^ Doesn't take much to impress you huh


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Thats a awesome quote, Squall is my new favorite main character.



Would a character made by Nomura automatically hit such a shallow spot for you?

I thought Squall was barely better than Tidus as a character. BARELY.

Tidus is the poster boy of FF fail to me


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> ^ Doesn't take much to impress you huh



I never had a favorite main character before, heroes aren't my thing. 

I just like Squall for now in the spur of the moment.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

Vaan VS Tidus?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Vaan VS Tidus?





Can we have Tifa and Rinoa mud wrestle instead?

Blitzballz toucher>Aladdin rip off


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

I thought Vaan was generally far less annoying than Tidus, but that's probably due to the former's lack of plot significance.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

I liked that the focus was completly on Tidus, Vaan felt to unimportant, almost unnecessary.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes, that was pretty much it.

He felt like a totally useless character though. I question why Vaan and Panelo are even in the game when characters like Balthier and Fran can easily have taken the roles as the "main" hero and heroine, in a starting sense.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

Balthier did say he was the leading man.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

I used Balthier like he was the main character. 

Balthier, Fran, and the Judges were full of win in that. 

Vaan, Vayne, and Panelo I could of done without, if I had to pick a main character it should of been, I'd pick Basch.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

Ah, the Judges.

They had so much untapped potential, I wanted far more screen-time and to hear some damn backstories on them.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2009)

From my experieces. The people who really dislike FF X either started with FF7 and compared it to that and had high hopes for X since it was a new entry FF on a new system.

Or old school players who played RPG's for a very long time expecting it to be super great. Which it really did not deliver on that.


So it comes back to one simple thing. Hype and expectations of a title can rarely be ever meet 100% of the time.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

I started with VII, but still hugely enjoyed X.

They were both very different experiences, in my opinion. I don't compare them.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Ah, the Judges.
> 
> They had so much untapped potential, I wanted far more screen-time and to hear some damn backstories on them.



If I remember correctly doesn't one die in a cutscene with no fight?

@SSJ3
I started with Mystic quest, and then FF7, I thought FFX was good.

Actually since FF9 was such a disappointment it was a newfound hope for me.....and then FF11, nuff said.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2009)

I started on FFVIII 

I had no hype for FFX, and as I've said in the past, it feels like a basic RPG for the Dreamcast.

I just thought nearly all of the characters were bland outside of their colorful attires besides Auron.

And I've ALWAYS noticed that error when Yuna walks onto the water and that FMV kicks in where she sends the spirits away or something. In that span of like, 2 seconds, her boots somehow vanish off her feet. WHAT THE FUCK.

And then they return, like they never vanished, when it goes back to game engine cutscenes.

That always, ALWAYS ticked me off.


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

I started with VIII and that's probably the base for my love to Squall... or well I started with 1 but I was too young to remember that.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

VIII is just as good as VII imo, both currently hold my #1 spot.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> If I remember correctly doesn't one die in a cutscene with no fight?
> 
> @SSJ3
> I started with Mystic quest, and then FF7, I thought FFX was good.
> ...



Judge Drace dies, in an awesome scene involving most of (if not all) the judges.

FFIX is awesome.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

What was your guys first rpg?

Mine was Pokemon red, and Final fantasy,don't remember which one the monsters were huge, both on the gameboy.

FF7 was my first of the main series.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2009)

I should have said started with the PS1 Ff's. a-lot of people who started out on those disliked X to some degree but not as much as old FF die hard funs. That was my experiences anyways through the internet and real life.


I started out on Zelda NES (action /rpg) and final fantasy 1 / crystalis for the NES.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh your a couple years older then me, I was to busy with Megaman, Mario, and Kirby back in the NES days.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2009)

I think Super Mario RPG was my first, followed by FFVIII or Parasite Eve, one of those.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

Always wanted to try PE X3


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2009)

Google + epsxe = play PE


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

I hate emulators x[


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2009)

Why? Don't got a gamepad?

PS1 games + 360 controller =


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2009)

I played zelda when I was 2 and FF 1 when I was 4 0_0 the home photos of me playing zelda are funny 

FF 1 I knew how to equip people but not to well


----------



## Wesley (Jan 19, 2009)

Fraust said:


> "There is nothing either good or bad, only perspective and opinion." - Squall
> 
> That's actually just a Shakespearean quote change a little bit. The same quote they used for the VXIII trailers.



That's a coward's position.  Basically "Don't kill me!  I hold your views as equally as my own!"  It's also morally bankrupt.  Squall = asshole.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

Wesley said:


> That's a coward's position.  Basically "Don't kill me!  I hold your views as equally as my own!"  It's also morally bankrupt.  Squall = asshole.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, maybe I shouldn't hold it against him.  Afterall the quote was attributed to him in a game he wasn't really destined to be in.  As far Square is concerned they have to distinquish him somehow from the crowd, even if it makes him look really stupid.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

Who does he say this to? Is he trying to save his life or something?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

> "The true...goal of SeeD... To spread... seeds all over the world... ...Flower... Fill the world with flowers."



**


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Why? Don't got a gamepad?
> 
> PS1 games + 360 controller =



ps1 games + 360 controller = crap controllers 



And seriously guys, let's rail this back to Versus or XIII, you've been going on for like 10 pages about random stuff.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2009)

It may be crap, but it's the best controller this generation 

I would go with a SNES controller, but that has no analogs.

Back in mah day, games were controlled with them dee pads. None of this anal-og jazz you vermins take for granted.


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

Pffft, it's still clumsy nad bear sized, nothing feels as good as the ol' Playstation controller. Saying it's the best of the generation is complete bias and personal opinion.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

360 and PS2 are my fave controllers. PS3 triggers suck ass though and need to be replaced.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

Analog sticks

I used to hate them, Arcade Fighters at my school got me used to them, kicking everyone's ass in X-men vs Street Fighter at lunch time.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Pffft, it's still clumsy nad bear sized, nothing feels as good as the ol' Playstation controller. Saying it's the best of the generation is complete bias and personal opinion.



The pot shouldn't call the kettle biased, mister agenda 

The PS3 controller fails for those awful new bumpers, and the other controllers win due to a lack of said awful L2 and R2 buttons.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

Whiich controller fail hardest?
I'd say Wii mote followed by N64 controller.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

Gamecube. I fucking HATED that controller.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jan 19, 2009)

N64 controller was terrible


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Gamecube. I fucking HATED that controller.



It seems after Snes, nintendo had a knack for making bad controllers.


----------



## Akira (Jan 19, 2009)

I hated the original Xbox's enormous controller. Thankfully it was discontinued.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Gamecube. I fucking HATED that controller.


...I liked it.


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> The pot shouldn't call the kettle biased, mister agenda
> 
> The PS3 controller fails for those awful new bumpers, and the other controllers win due to a lack of said awful L2 and R2 buttons.



Are you kidding >_> The placement of the the L and R buttons are awesome.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2009)

No, I'm not.

The L2 and R2 bumpers on the PS3 controller are terrible. They were better as buttons on the PS1 and PS2 controllers.

How that controller is superior to the "clumsy and bear sized" 360 controller is mind-seizing. Everything on that controller fits except for the d-pad, which is universally regarded as horrendous.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Gamecube. I fucking HATED that controller.



That's a controller?

360 controller + PS2 controller > Others > Dreamcast Minivan controller


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

@ Frieja - What the fuck, are you for real? God i hate the feel of em. I loved PS2 controller but those damn R2L2 buttons piss me off. They tried going for something to make shooting feel more conferable but i had more fun with the ps2 controller for a shooter then i do with a PS3 controller.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2009)

The N64 controller was really good. You got to use it in at least 4 different ways. It introduced the Analog stick, it also introduced rumble features (well the expansion did but the slot on the back still counts). 

The Wii remote brought FPS's mouse like control and freedom from the analog stick and the controller making it a more comfortable use of play.

Nintendo go so many awards just for their controllers alone, they obviously did not make the worse controllers. Atari did that with the jaguar. 

The GC one I did not like but it did bring about a cool invention with the L and R triggers.  IF you press them all the way down it registered as R2 or L2 which came very handy for certain games.


The Dreamcast Controller (Xbox 360's major design came from this controller). introduced a couple of interesting features . Triggers for one and the comfortable way of holding it. OF course the D pad was not great in terms of positioning. 


The Ps1, Ps2, and Ps3 controllers really only brought dual analog's to the table that in terms of inventions. The overall design was a rip right from the SNES controller.


Xbox 1's first controller was to huge but the use of it's trigger's was a smart idea (again a design replica of the Dreamcast controller). Which Microsoft and Sega had great partnership's back in the dreamcast day's if any of you remember.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't really care what innovations the controllers brought, they gotta be comfortable and fun to use. I actually didn't mind N64 controller to much. But gamecube was my most hated one so far. XBOX big ass controller wasn't my fave thing either. PS3 is OK at best, better then Wiimote and about on average with N64. Usable but don't love it. 

XBOX 360 is easily my fave along with ps2 for mostly every game.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 19, 2009)

Dreamcast's controller was awesome. You could play fucking MiniGames on it's memory card.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

I prefer the DualShock 3 over any 360 controller.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

*Final Fantasy XIII Demo Delayed*



> The Final Fantasy XIII demo has been delayed about a month from it's expected release to April 16.  The Japan only demo comes packaged with movie spin off of Final Fantasy VII, Advent Children, on Blu Ray.  Square announced earlier today that Advent Children would be released April 16, which subsequently delayed the demo's release as well.
> 
> There is still no release date for the title in the US, although savvy Final Fantasy fans eager for the demo and/or the movie could always import the package.  The Japanese release will have both Japanese and English voice overs, so American importers would be able to fully enjoy the movie.  The demo and movie package is priced at 5,900 yen, which comes to about $65, and is due out April 16.
> 
> Final Fantasy XIII is the latest entry into Square Enix's long running role playing franchise.  The title is due out in 2010, for PS3 and XBox 360.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 19, 2009)

Square-Enix are professional delayers, honestly, how hard can it be to do a Final Fantasy game?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Square-Enix are professional delayers, honestly, how hard can it be to do a Final Fantasy game?



Not hard at all.

Making a good one is the problem.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 19, 2009)

I wish this would a shorter release date.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 19, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> *Final Fantasy XIII Demo Delayed*



Oh man...come on...enough with the delays already...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Oh man...come on...enough with the delays already...



Wrong series to look forward to if you don't want delays


----------



## Athrum (Jan 19, 2009)

The only company who beats Squeenix at delaying is Blizzard xD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2009)

I would have gone with 3D Realms.

Duke. Nukem. Forever.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2009)

Duke nukem forever really never got delayed at all. They just stopped production on it or really never began it (from their words).


----------



## Masurao (Jan 19, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> *Final Fantasy XIII Demo Delayed*



Expected/10.


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I would have gone with 3D Realms.
> 
> Duke. Nukem. Forever.



You beat me to it


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2009)

Starcraft Ghost


----------



## Athrum (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah i wouldn't count Duke Nukem Forever since it's wasnt delayed and it's only one game.. Blizz does it with all the games xD


----------



## Batman (Jan 20, 2009)

lol duke nukem forever


----------



## Muk (Jan 20, 2009)

so there is nothing on ff13? :lol


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

We'll get some new scans in a few years.


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

THAT FAST ?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

Scans featuring low-quality images of a closed MEGA-THEATER.


----------



## Agitation (Jan 20, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> *Final Fantasy XIII Demo Delayed*


I'd import it if the movie has english subtitles. I don't see why it wouldn't though.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## ZE (Jan 20, 2009)

Delays?? Does Black and White for the psone ring a bell?


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

^_^ What are you on about ZE?


----------



## ZE (Jan 20, 2009)

Three years of delays and the game never came out.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

Don't forget Too Human, that massive failure of a delay.


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2009)

MGS4 was one of the gods of delays and cancels.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

But the end result was worth it.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 20, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> MGS4 was one of the gods of delays and cancels.



At least it didn't disappoint in the end. [/awaitsflames]

I don't care, it was the greatest game I've ever played.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 20, 2009)

Fraust said:


> At least it didn't disappoint in the end. [/awaitsflames]
> 
> I don't care, it was the greatest game I've ever played.



*sigh*

You're opinion is null and void.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> But the end result was worth it.



Indeed, poor 360 owners though not getting it.

Not sure 360 could handle it though.

"War has.."

Please insert disc 2

"changed."


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

Adonis said:


> *sigh*
> 
> _*Your*_ opinion is null and void.



and yours isn't? 



Xehanort said:


> Indeed, poor 360 owners though not getting it.
> 
> Not sure 360 could handle it though.
> 
> ...



Low blow.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2009)

FFXIII how many disc do you expect?

PS3-2 disk

360-5-6 disk

VXIII

Ps3-1 disk   

Will be my guess for now.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

Lost Oddysey had three, and I expect XIII to be on a larger scale.

My guess would be 4-5 for the 360 version.

Six discs or more sounds absurd for some reason.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 20, 2009)

You think FF 13 is going to be more than 50 gig? I doubt you will see two blu ray discs you do know they compress even on blu-ray.

Lost odyssey had 4 though a crap load of movies to. The game was roughly 29 gig to 32 gig big with compression. so I expect to see FF 13 at least 4 discs and square is good with compression techniques.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2009)

SSJ3 

MGS4 had to be cut because ps3 disc couldn't have everything he wanted in 1 disc. 

FF13 will be massive in cutscenes and graphics, I do believe more so then something linear like MGS4.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 20, 2009)

Adonis said:


> *sigh*
> 
> You're opinion is null and void.



Assuming that MGS4 doesn't deserve a 10/10 makes any and all of your opinions void. I'm cool. Randomly shutting down people's opinions is immature at the least. Be a little more open-minded.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Assuming that MGS4 doesn't deserve a 10/10 makes any and all of your opinions void. I'm cool. Randomly shutting down people's opinions is immature at the least. Be a little more open-minded.



Xbot got owned


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 20, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Can you imagine?
> 
> It might turn out to be a bad move on squares part.



why would that be? You do know a DVD disc cost next to nothing compared to a 25 gig blu ray or a 50 gig dual layer blu ray. 



Though how about this, Xbox 360 owners do not need disc's running in their tray to run the game :amazed

@Xehanort

actually your wrong on that. MGS4 did not even use all the space on the 50 gig disc. It was not the disc the problem was the system overall.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

MGS4 did apparently max out Blu-ray capacity, and XIII will be a much bigger, longer game in every aspect.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 20, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> MGS4 did apparently max out Blu-ray capacity, and XIII will be a much bigger, longer game in every aspect.



No it was proven that MGS4 did not even use 45 gig of the 50 gig disc.

MGS4's problem was the long cinimatic's WAY longer than anything square every did. and the lossless audio which ALOT of people cannot even experience that without a good system.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 20, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Assuming that MGS4 doesn't deserve a 10/10 makes any and all of your opinions void. I'm cool. Randomly shutting down people's opinions is immature at the least. Be a little more open-minded.



I own a PS3.

A disappointing CG movie is disappointing regardless of fanboy dickwaving.

That said, you do realize that needing to "install" sections of a game is hardly leagues above disc-swapping and a lot of the disc space was used up because Kojima refused to compress the audio.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2009)

Did I not say it was cut.

What I mean by bad move, is nobody wants 6 disc.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 20, 2009)

It was cut not because of "disc" space. If that was true he would have used the full 50 gig which he did not. That and in interviews he was speaking in general about the system not a specific part of the system.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2009)

Anyways 2 disc blu-ray 4 disc 360 sounds decent, hopefully for 360 owners.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 20, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> What I mean by bad move, is nobody wants 6 disc.



It wouldn't be 6 discs.

2 discs is VERY feasible and with some adamant packing, a single disc is possible.

I mean Christ, you guys are talking about 8 hours of dialogue w/ uncompressed audio taking up 2/3 of the disc as if MGS4 was simply _that_ huge a game. Please.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2009)

Adonis said:


> It wouldn't be 6 discs.
> 
> 2 discs is VERY feasible and with some adamant packing, a single disc is possible.
> 
> I mean Christ, you guys are talking about 8 hours of dialogue w/ uncompressed audio taking up 2/3 of the disc as if MGS4 was simply _that_ huge a game. Please.



I was talking about FFXIII on the 360.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 20, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I was talking about FFXIII on the 360.



Something tells me the same will apply to FFXIII.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2009)

Doubt it, LO was 4 disc.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 20, 2009)

XIII will be FMV or real-time cutscenes? I'm sure it's quite old news.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Doubt it, LO was 4 disc.



Ah I forgot the 4th disc. Still, _six_ for XIII is just far too absurd.

We'll see.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2009)

Fraust said:


> XIII will be FMV or real-time cutscenes? I'm sure it's quite old news.



Probably like all the others. Bout 8 FMV rest real time. 

And 360 version will be no more then 4-5 disk. Probably have to install on the ps3 version. 

Less then 30 seconds switching disk >>> 3 Minute install. 

It's fact, stop bitching.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm looking forward to this game even though I know little about it. Mostly beacuse I want the game to be completey fresh for me when I play it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Probably like all the others. Bout 8 FMV rest real time.
> 
> And 360 version will be no more then 4-5 disk. Probably have to install on the ps3 version.
> 
> ...



Please no more 3 min install.

Just give me one big one that takes up 50 gigs.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

At least we'll get plenty of demo footage in not too long, can't wait to see the combat in action.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 20, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Please no more 3 min install.
> 
> Just give me one big one that takes up 50 gigs.



The Ps3 will only allow 5 gig install's. Sony's policy to all game developers.


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Probably like all the others. Bout 8 FMV rest real time.
> 
> And 360 version will be no more then 4-5 disk. Probably have to install on the ps3 version.
> 
> ...



Let's do a simple calculation there


I'd rather do one 3 minute install than have to switch disc every 4 hours of gameplay.

Stop xbotting already.

From that post alone I can tell you'll buy the 360 version  Or am I wrong ?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 20, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Let's do a simple calculation there
> 
> 
> I'd rather do one 3 minute install than have to switch disc every 4 hours of gameplay.
> ...



MGS4 took a lot more than 3 minutes to install each section for me. And Final Fantasys (even LO) were more than 4 hours per disc even without the FMVs.

I don't mind either, but switching a disc is so much simpler to me since I'm right next to my systems anyway.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 20, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Let's do a simple calculation there
> 
> 
> I'd rather do one 3 minute install than have to switch disc every 4 hours of gameplay.
> ...



NO freija, at least he is putting some thought into his posts. Your simply being ignorant in the situation or really jumping on a fan bandwaggon.

Either way it gets old. 

Every 4 hours of gameplay? how you figuring that out? O wait your assuming that's right.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The Ps3 will only allow 5 gig install's. Sony's policy to all game developers.



You don't catch any of my jokes, do you?

I'll just put it ths way, I'm only serious 50% of the time.


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> NO freija, at least he is putting some thought into his posts. Your simply being ignorant in the situation or really jumping on a fan bandwaggon.
> 
> Either way it gets old.
> 
> Every 4 hours of gameplay? how you figuring that out? O wait your assuming that's right.



Just like he assumes the number of discs and the install time for the PS3. Hey I might be jumping on a fan wagon but whining about me making my own assumptions when his entire post was made of assumptions


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> You don't catch any of my jokes, do you?
> 
> I'll just put it ths way, I'm only serious 50% of the time.



Detecting sarcasm appears to be somewhat difficult for certain individuals residing in this section.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 20, 2009)

@Freija the Dick
Well if he added the MGS4 reference about install times then he would be a bit more correct. But install times depends on the read speed of the disc drive, meaning it really would take 3 to 5 min max to install 5 gig off the PS3's reader.


@xeno

also that post was not directed at you xeno. If you know by now I quote people who I am talking to.. The fact I pointed out needed to address for the general nature of the department.


though if I did direct it at you, I would have quoted you saying sarcasm and stupidity go hand in hand. I should say ignorance more so.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I did direct it at you, sarcasm and stupidity go hand in hand. I should say ignorance more so.


Feel better now that you let that out?

Excuse me while I kick your pedastool from under your feet.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

This thread makes me all tingly and warm inside.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 20, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> This thread makes me all tingly and warm inside.



it is just a poop trying to find its way out.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

Well there's always that possibility.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 20, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Feel better now that you let that out?
> 
> Excuse me while I kick your pedastool from under your feet.



No, I said "if" I was talking to you. Meaning I was not talking to you, therefore you should feel some what better that I was not picking on you.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 20, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> NO freija, at least he is putting some thought into his posts. Your simply being ignorant in the situation or really jumping on a fan bandwaggon.
> 
> Either way it gets old.
> 
> Every 4 hours of gameplay? how you figuring that out? O wait your assuming that's right.



Just leave him be. He's like one of those cats hiding in a corner, ready to pounce.

He just aims to pounce any and all times it is a plus for Sony and a negative for MS. Looking at his post history shows that.

Don't be stupid like me and try to bring linear neutrality to such elements of faggotry. It'll never work, and may make you rage


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

There's too much bias and fanboyism in this thread, can't we all be friends and share tales of old around a campfire?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 20, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> There's too much bias and fanboyism in this thread, can't we all be friends and share tales of old around a campfire?



If by tales you mean people playing fellatio with one system, trolling another, bashing Nomura, and assuming the game will never come out, then by all means let's get the marshmallows!


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Agitation (Jan 20, 2009)

This game will definetly come out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 20, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> There's too much bias and fanboyism in this thread, can't we all be friends and share tales of old around a campfire?



if their is beer and hot dog's along side marshmallow's I'm game.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2009)

I can't wait.  This will be the 2nd game I'll get for my PS3.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> No, I said "if" I was talking to you. Meaning I was not talking to you, therefore you should feel some what better that I was not picking on you.



Baloney!

with swiss cheese and white bread.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 20, 2009)

I prefer provolone most of the time.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 20, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Baloney!
> 
> with swiss cheese and white bread.



I believe it's pronounce buh-log-nuh. 

As long as I don't have to cheat on XIII with my college classes, or maybe have a casual relationship with one, all will be fine.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> if their is beer and hot dog's along side marshmallow's I'm game.



Why of course. 



ItaShoko said:


> I can't wait.  This will be the 2nd game I'll get for my PS3.



Shokolate X3

First one being MGS4?


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> if their is beer and hot dog's along side marshmallow's I'm game.



I'm in for Smirnoff Vodka, vol 41  The blue labelled bottle


----------



## Masurao (Jan 20, 2009)

Kuja ftw.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

Kuja is the baddest ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in Final Fantasy.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 20, 2009)

His fabulousness rapes the competition. He's also my favorite FF villian.


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Kuja is the baddest ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in Final Fantasy.



I recognize him, now what game is he from again, in the series.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

He's from MGS4.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 20, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I recognize him, now what game is he from again, in the series.



Lulz Byakuya... 

He's from FF IX.


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

....... MGS4 ? *kicks* What FF game is he from


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 20, 2009)

Lulz at Quina.  I've always thought Quina was a he, but there is still a big debate about it sometimes.  For me, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the optional scene between Quina and Vivi getting "married" is cuter if Quina is indeed male haha.




Also, Kuja rocks.  Period.  I loved how dramatic he was haha.  Although, Kefka is still my number one favorite FF villain at this point.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 20, 2009)

Quina was awesome.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

Meh, both Kefka and Sephiroth are hugely overrated.

Kuja ftw.


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

Seipher


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

Seifer had his moments. 

Edea though pek


----------



## Fraust (Jan 20, 2009)

Sephiroth is just misunderstood. 

Wonder if XIII will have some awesome villain or nemesis for Lightning. Preferably not a nemesis who you fight 4-6 times and they happen to not be the final boss, but are replaced by some random shit (I'm looking at you FFIX and X).


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Wesley (Jan 20, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Sephiroth is just misunderstood.



Darn tooting.  How many people actually think he's actually a good person underneath it all, I'll never understand.  It's like people will fall for a pretty face, every time.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 20, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Darn tooting.  How many people actually think he's actually a good person underneath it all, I'll never understand.  It's like people will fall for a pretty face, every time.







> Final Fantasy VII's Sephiroth was a sociopathic madman in a leather coat who slaughtered one member of the main cast, burned down the main character's hometown, betrayed his trust in a glorious way, and led the main character on a wild goose chase all across the Planet simply to manipulate him into bringing him a magical doomsday device, which he then used to attempt to destroy the world. There is not even the faintest hint of sympathy portrayed for him by any of the game's characters. However, this doesn't stop the fandom declaring him simply a Hive Mind puppet of The Dragon, and relegating him to the level of innocent Woobie — even though this theory was not at all implied in the game, and was blatantly disproven by the Word Of God and the supplemental materials. This seems purely an effect of his good looks, as similarly bad but creepy villains in the story get no such sympathy.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

^   This.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 20, 2009)

I lole'd. I do like Sephirot as a villain but i never thought he was misunderstoon or anything. My fav FF villain is Seipher


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 20, 2009)

Seifer was just hot. Hehe. ^_^


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 20, 2009)

Even in Advent Children, Sephiroth showed no remorse. Since the point he lost it at Nibelhiem, there was no "good underneath" at all.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 20, 2009)

No. Needs more badass *Golbez* with organ theme.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 20, 2009)

Considering how the Planet worked in FF7, killing people arguably didn't matter.  Sure, they'd die as individuals, but their memories would be absorbed into the stream, their lifeforce reprocessed, and vomitted back up in the form of plant and animal life.  All Sephiroth wanted to do was take direct control over the lifestream, use that power to find another world to stake claim to, and rinse and repeat.

Is that so wrong?  Jenova has to live too.  Just because some resistance is more formidable than others, is that any real reason to judge it?  And besides, in a backhanded kind of way, all it's really doing is uniting the universe, one world at a time into it's collective self.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah, crazy cult people think that way too xD


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Even in Advent Children, Sephiroth showed no remorse. Since the point he lost it at Nibelhiem, there was no "good underneath" at all.



Why would Seph show remorse ?


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 21, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Considering how the Planet worked in FF7, killing people arguably didn't matter.  Sure, they'd die as individuals, but their memories would be absorbed into the stream, their lifeforce reprocessed, and vomitted back up in the form of plant and animal life.  All Sephiroth wanted to do was take direct control over the lifestream, use that power to find another world to stake claim to, and rinse and repeat.
> 
> Is that so wrong?  Jenova has to live too.  Just because some resistance is more formidable than others, is that any real reason to judge it?  And besides, in a backhanded kind of way, all it's really doing is uniting the universe, one world at a time into it's collective self.



I wouldn't say it was wrong.. if you only wanted destruction. But the fact is he wouldn't really create anything. Just travel from world to world, effectively eliminating everything in his path. Sure he would survive and probably live forever.. but in the end there wouldn't be anything left. And he would be forced into eternal slumber. If Jenova/Sephiroth was really dependant on migrating from a planet after a while. All they really did was upset balance though, but for destruction or survival?


----------



## Wesley (Jan 21, 2009)

Svenno said:


> I wouldn't say it was wrong.. if you only wanted destruction. But the fact is he wouldn't really create anything. Just travel from world to world, effectively eliminating everything in his path. Sure he would survive and probably live forever.. but in the end there wouldn't be anything left. And he would be forced into eternal slumber. If Jenova/Sephiroth was really dependant on migrating from a planet after a while. All they really did was upset balance though, but for destruction or survival?



What balance?


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 21, 2009)

Wesley said:


> What balance?



Lifestream? Cycle of life? Ehm I'm not sure, it's been so long since I played it.

You mentioned it yourself basically: 

''Sure, they'd die as individuals, but their memories would be absorbed into the stream, their lifeforce reprocessed, and vomitted back up in the form of plant and animal life.''

Sounds like sort of a natural balance to me.. The way the planet kept the cycle of life and rebirth going.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 21, 2009)

Svenno said:


> Lifestream? Cycle of life? Ehm I'm not sure, it's been so long since I played it.
> 
> You mentioned it yourself basically:
> 
> ...



Natural balance?  What's being balanced exactly?


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 21, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Natural balance?  What's being balanced exactly?



Circulation of lifestream? that keeps the planet alive i suppose. I'm not completely 100% into this. I can't remember everything to be honest. But that's part of the point at the start of the game.. Shinra was extracting mako energy from the planet, basically killing it. Distrupting the flow of lifestream and slowly killing the planet. Sort of like a parallell to global warming in our own world. Not that this is a place for that kind of discussion. Anyway.. If you bring me the same question now.. I honestly don't know how to put it.-_-


----------



## Wesley (Jan 21, 2009)

The way Red XIII's granddad put it, using up the Planet's lifeforce would cause the planet to disintergrate.  There's no mention of any particular balance or where the lifeforce comes from, only it's properties in regards to knowledge and power.  Dying doesn't compromise the lifestream.  Living doesn't compromise the lifestream.  But using lifestream to light a lightbulb or using materia to any effect does.

So if a balance exists, it's using Lifestream faster than it replenishes, assuming that it does.  If not, it's a finite resource that is only sustainable on the basis that life doesn't exist at all.


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

3 new screens with our favourite fro'


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2009)

The lifestream was a interesting concept, but mass death does strengthen it, via the weapons.

How can people misunderstand Sephiroth? dude wanted to become a god.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 21, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> The lifestream was a interesting concept, but mass death does strengthen it, via the weapons.
> 
> How can people misunderstand Sephiroth? dude wanted to become a god.



No, mass death doesn't strength it, unless you want to claim the mere experience of living somehow grants a net gain for cost to the lifestream.  That a pig that is born, is greater than the sum of it's parts from the moment it is concieved until the moment it dies, sending an exponentional amount of life back to the lifestream.

And you know, I hate the idea of exponentionals existing within nature.  Bloody pisses me off.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes it does, the weapons were created to wipe out life so the planet could survive the impact of the meteor. Exeperiece doesn't matter, a living being isn't part of the lifestream until death. Meaning if the lifestream is divided among the planet and living beings, by wiping out life, it would become whole again inside the planet.  

Omega weapon was made to take the lifestream to another planet.

Aerith was one of the factors that stopped the meteor while being within the lifestream.

I do believe it was said in Dirge that the experience of living is brought back to the lifestream, and is the reason it creates life in the first place.

I love the story of FF7.


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> The lifestream was a interesting concept, but mass death does strengthen it, via the weapons.
> 
> How can people misunderstand Sephiroth? dude wanted to become a god.



Because they want him to be nice.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Because they want him to be nice.



I see, dude wasn't nice, even as a good guy.

He almost killed his friends when he got excited.


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

They just want him to be nice.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 21, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Yes it does, the weapons were created to wipe out life so the planet could survive the impact of the meteor. Exeperiece doesn't matter, a living being isn't part of the lifestream until death. Meaning if the lifestream is divided among the planet and living beings, by wiping out life, it would become whole again inside the planet.
> 
> Omega weapon was made to take the lifestream to another planet.
> 
> ...



You're forgetting what the Lifestream is.  It is not only life, but knowledge, experience, memory.  These things are what contributes to it's persistence.  As you live, you are seperate from the lifestream, with the expectation that the Planet can go on being due to you simply being alive up until the moment of your death.

With time, the Lifestream grows from experience.  

Now, is lifestream actually used up as life is created?  Or does a pig represent _x_ amount of lifestream at the time of it's conception and at the very least that amount will be returned to the Planet in exchange for that life?  Or is the lifestream simply gone because the pig came into being?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2009)

Wesley said:


> You're forgetting what the Lifestream is.  It is not only life, but knowledge, experience, memory.  These things are what contributes to it's persistence.  As you live, you are seperate from the lifestream, with the expectation that the Planet can go on being due to you simply being alive up until the moment of your death.
> 
> With time, the Lifestream grows from experience.
> 
> Now, is lifestream actually used up as life is created?  Or does a pig represent _x_ amount of lifestream at the time of it's conception and at the very least that amount will be returned to the Planet in exchange for that life?  Or is the lifestream simply gone because the pig came into being?



I'm not sure if life creating life takes away from the lifestream, but I know for sure it was weakend by reactors and materia, and that deaths stregthen it. The lifestream grows in experience from the living beings that die and become a part of it. The Lifestream is kind of a ultimate being that nest in planets.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 21, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I'm not sure if life creating life takes away from the lifestream, but I know for sure it was weakend by reactors and materia, and that deaths strenthen it.
> 
> The lifestream grows from experience from the living beings that die and become a part of it.



Then you have to ask yourself if a human is worth more than a beast in regards to their experience and knowledge.  Shinra might have used Lifestream to create weapons, but it also created places for humans to live and thrive.  If a human being's outlook on life is worth more and there are more humans, then the Lifestream benefits.

How do you figure out how much lifestream a human being's life is worth?  

How do you increase that worth?

Of course, I abhor the concept of the lifestream.  Especially in regards to the idea that civilization is actually bad for it, since it's hypocritical and shows how stupid and primordial the Lifestream is for allowing human beings that supposedly do it harm to exist in the first place.

No, I don't believe in magic.  Or at least a human being's ability to understand and wield it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 21, 2009)

ok wesley your looking into this thing deeper than you need. 

They were sucking the planets life out of it. Better life? o I guess for now but if they kept on doing that (shinra) the planet would die.


and sepiroth was evil.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2009)

Well magic and summons in FF7 are the powers of the lifestream itself, Cetra or Ancients were the first learn to manipulate the lifestream to their will, when Jenova arrived to the planet she wiped most of them out.  

It didn't allow humans to exist for long, as It was trying to wipe them out.

When life evolves to far that it damages the planet, wipe them out, take the experience you learned, and try again on another planet.

Its Jenova's fault for wiping out the perfet beings for the planet,

Isn't knowlege a negative thing in the bible? They are close in concept, why is sin is created or why create beings that can sin the first place?

So why do abhor the concept? The bible is just as hypocritical.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 21, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ok wesley your looking into this thing deeper than you need.
> 
> They were sucking the planets life out of it. Better life? o I guess for now but if they kept on doing that (shinra) the planet would die.
> 
> ...



I think you're not appreciating my words.

Think about it.

How long do you think it took to build Midgard?  Shinra?  For their Makotech to really take off?  A generation?  Two generations?  You wouldn't really know if human being's were really hurting the Lifestream until the first generations to live and thrive with modern convinence, knowledge, and awareness were really being detrimental to the Planet's continued existence.

Just how much is going into space for the first time worth as far as the Lifestream is concerned?  We won't know until Cid Highwind is dead.  For all we know, a f-ing jungle would sponateously explode out of the ground over night, and we'll call it "Cid's Jungle", directly attributing it to his ambitions and accomplishment.

Red XIII's granddad might have understood the cycle, but he didn't appreciate humanity's contribution.  He only saw the planet's memories flickering on the living room wall as a lightbulb burned them away.

No mind at all for the humans that benefited from that light.

Not to say he was a bitter man that thought the world would be better off without humans.  He may have simply been demonstrating Lifestream, it's properties and uses, while relaying the consenquences of the Lifestream no longer existing.  I can't say for sure if he really thought that Shinra was bad as far as the Lifestream is concerned, though I would have to say he was presumptive, unless he really knew the true value in living, which is more than a little doubtful.

Shinra is bad, the land "suffers" as if land could truly suffer, but what of the people that support and benefit from Shinra?  Everyone dies, the Lifestream grows, but by what amount?

And I know it's a work of fiction.  However, I do resent the fact that the value of human life is lost in all the jargon revolving around the Planet and Lifestream.  Who advocates for Shinra?  Fangirls that were enamored with Rufus Shinra and the Turks?  Please.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2009)

In my opinion every living thing either has equal value or none at all.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 21, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> In my opinion every living either has equal value or none at all.



That's a cowardly position to take.  What are you afraid of?  The karmaic implication that saying you're better than a pig will result in you being eaten by a pig?  Or perhaps the more realistic expectation that some crazy enviromentalist will be offended by your assertion?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2009)

Wesley said:


> That's a cowardly position to take.  What are you afraid of?  The karmaic implication that saying you're better than a pig will result in you being eaten by a pig?  Or perhaps the more realistic expectation that some crazy enviromentalist will be offended by your assertion?



What do you mean cowardly? Being uncertain and not close-minded doesn't show fear, only lack of understanding.

Pretending you understand is a cowardly position to take, it shows you fear uncertainty. 

I believe I have no more value to this universe then an insect, my personal value in a moral concept in humanity's might be higher then that of a common animal though.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 21, 2009)

Philosophical board that way. -----> But they can never agree on each other anyay. 

My bet's on Sazh dying an epic death(Tellah, Min-wu, Aerith, etc).


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Philosophical board that way. -----> But they can never agree on each other anyay.
> 
> My bet's on Sazh dying an epic death(Tellah, Min-wu, Aerith, etc).



That sounds good, as long as he doesn't go out like Kakashi in the end, and only after you beat the end boss.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 21, 2009)

Sephiroth is evil without any doubt, even in Crisis Core when he was still a good guy and despite some kind of friendship with Angel, Genesis and Zack, he was pretty much emotionless and never demonstrate much interest in the rest of humanity!


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2009)

Conclusion: Sephiroth isn't good.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 21, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> What do you mean cowardly? Being uncertain and not close-minded doesn't show fear, only lack of understanding.



Except you have stated your own certainty that you are no different than an insect, when this is obviously not the case, if only for the fact that you are _bigger than they are_.  



> Pretending you understand is a cowardly position to take, it shows you fear uncertainty.



No, failing to take any strong position for fear of being wrong or judged is cowardly.  That you are no more worthy than an insect carries the implication that if you had to decide, barring all circumstances, whether to save an insect or a human being, you could not make that decision on your own.



> I believe I have no more value to this universe then an insect, my personal value in a moral concept in humanity's might be higher then that of a common animal though.



I'm afraid I don't understand what you just said.  Humanity _might_ be better than any animal, is that what you are implying?

As for off-topicness, I was playing devil's advocate, because of what I saw as an overly idealistic and pessimistic view regarding human civilization in a video game that didn't do an adequote job in telling the whole story as I saw it.  I think I've delievered a unique point of view, one that hasn't been commonly expressed, in that maybe Shinra's activities didn't harm the Planet and did in fact represent a boon to the Lifestream.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2009)

I said I believe, not that I know for sure if I have any value at all.

You answered your own question, choosing a human over a insect is a moral concept within humanity.

I don't fear being wrong or judged, I'm atheist in Christian world. Its there stand point which is feared to be proven wrong.

Like I said fearing the unknown, filling the void with false knowledge to escape that fear, is known as faith.

I believe faith is false hope, to make you feel better. They take certanty in something that can't be proven, rather then live with uncertainty.

The purpose of life is only perspective and opinion at this point.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 21, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I said I believe, not that I know for sure if I have any value at all.



So you're worthless.  You cannot even begin to speculate your worth.



> You answered your own question, choosing a human over a insect is a moral concept within humanity.



And?  You see yourself as an arbiter, a judge, on humanity?  Or are you reluctant to take that position, because...why exactly?



> I don't fear being wrong or judged, I'm atheist in Christian world. Its there stand point which is feared to be proven wrong.



Christian teachings protect you.  Not to mention the fact that you express ideas freely over the internet.  And besides, you're underestimating faith.  Christianty is very versatile in accepting and evaluating new discoveries.  Just because they have a moral and spiritual outlook on life, doesn't mean they can't appreciate what the world, the universe, has to offer.

That's Genesis.  Whatever we manage to learn, we'll never be as wise as God, collectively or otherwise.



> Like I said fearing the unknown, filling the void with false knowledge to escape that fear, is known as faith.



Yeah, yeah, and you're probably wearing a smirk I know all too well.  Well, if you're wrong, it'll be God's grace that saves you, for there is nothing else.



> I believe faith is false hope, to make you feel better. They take certanty in something that can't be proven, rather then live with uncertainty.



All people live with uncertainty, all the time, particularly Christians.  Smugly declaring that it is all pointless and laughing at people's naviete, in your view, grants you more freedom of thought than any Christian would ever dare to have.  And it's not a good thing.



> The purpose of life is only perspective and opinion at this point.



Only?  You're being hypocritical you know?  That's quite a bit of certainty from one that would claim he's not sure about an insect's worth compared to a man's.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2009)

I am betting a countdown to that same rehashed trailer, now with _six seconds_ of brand new, contrasting gameplay visuals that look glossy compared to the FMVs.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2009)

I do take certainty in some things, such as that.

On knowledge of the Universe I live in uncertainty.

Christians teachings protect me from what? A man can live with morals without religon.

Edit:
Enough about this anyway went on to long, philo forum should be better place to discuss it.

Not that it isn't fun here.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 21, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I do take certainty in some things, such as that.



Poison.



> On knowledge of the Universe I live in uncertainty.



Most that is for practical use is already known.  Anything else is you just being paranoid.  And just you, mind.  Not everyone believes they're leading a meaningless existence, even if they pray for their salvation.



> Christians teachings protect me from what? A man can live with morals without religon.



Christians for one.  

As for your morals, where do you think those come from?  If nothing else, anything you could possibly concieve that is actually worthwhile is already in religious texts throughout the world.  Anything else is probably just you being stupid and ignorant.

Nah, forget it.  I'm finished.  I just hope my point of view regarding FF7 has gone on appreciated.  It may actually be the first unique contribution I've ever made in discussion concerning the game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2009)

Its in religious text, because most were already standard moral among men, all that happens with religons is it became practice, instead of instinctial.

Anyways thats my last post on that, also try not to put yourself on pedastool.


----------



## Memos (Jan 21, 2009)

This is getting pretty close to Convo Thread conversation territory.

I still think there should be one included in the gaming section.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 21, 2009)

You know what, I need to play VII/IX/XII. I have XII/IX both unopened and VII I never finished.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2009)

^ Excellent Auron set.

lol, empress.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Shokolate X3
> First one being MGS4?


Yep yep.  PS3 fails me. 


*King Lloyd:* I've never finished FFXII.  Nor have I ever play any other FF game other than XII.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2009)

No, you fail the PS3.


----------



## Dan (Jan 21, 2009)

I've never played a FF game. Which is why I'm not that hyped for it.

But I'm willing to give it a chance.


----------



## Memos (Jan 21, 2009)

Venom said:


> I've never played a FF game. Which is why I'm not that hyped for it.
> 
> But I'm willing to give it a chance.


 You should play Final Fantasy 10 to begin. It both retains that classic FF feel, and is also modern enough to not make people's eyes bleed.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2009)

FFX is a reasonably good place to start at.


----------



## Memos (Jan 21, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> FFX is a reasonably good place to start at.


 I would have said 7, but i don't know if someone that is new to the series will put up with some of the limitations.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 21, 2009)

Start off with FF 4 (DS remake would be the best choice here) then FF 6 for a classic feel of what squaresoft's greatness was. Skip 8 if your not into emo / drama love stories, Play 7, play FFX , then wait till FF 13.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 21, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Start off with FF 4 (DS remake would be the best choice here) then FF 6 for a classic feel of what squaresoft's greatness was. Skip 8 if your not into emo / drama love stories, Play 7, play FFX , then wait till FF 13.



I agree with this plan the most.

And just so you don't miss out on Kuja, play IX.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I would have said 7, but i don't know if someone that is new to the series will put up with some of the limitations.



My thoughts exactly.

If he can look past the limitations, VII or IV would be excellent choices. 1-3 can be ignored entirely.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 21, 2009)

read about them, and play whichever you find interesting, because if you ask for opinions they will differ greatly and you could miss on some game you would enjoy a lot.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 21, 2009)

Athrum said:


> read about them, and play whichever you find interesting, because if you ask for opinions they will differ greatly and you could miss on some game you would enjoy a lot.



^^ that right there. On this board, the FF love is varied greatly depending on the person. If you want, look at some gameplay videos on youtube or something to see if you'd like it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2009)

FF7 is better to go back to after 10.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 22, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> You know what, I need to play VII/IX/XII. I have XII/IX both unopened and VII I never finished.



I managed to do pretty much everything in VIII and the NA X.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

I always complete a game 100%


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I always complete a game 100%



I don't believe you.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

I spent 83 hours looking for every flag in Assassins Creed.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I spent 83 hours looking for every flag in Assassins Creed.


 Wow, that is pretty crazy.

A few weeks ago, I would have deemed you crazy, but after playing Prince of Persia, and seeing how satisfying it can be to find all of the light seeds, I can certainly understand the need to find those flags.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I spent 83 hours looking for every flag in Assassins Creed.



What do the flags do?


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> What do the flags do?



Give you the sense of 100% completion D;


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Give you the sense of 100% completion D;



So the flags are useless? 

I believe you now.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

So are killing the templars.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Playing the game is useless, but you still do it.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

I actually liked the game


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I actually liked the game


 That was in response to Xehonart's comment about how getting the flags are useless


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Ah, now I get it


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Playing the game is useless, but you still do it.



Indeed.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

Crystal Defenders coming to PSN?



also





> Now, whether it's a new trailer we don't know. According to website Final Fantasy-XII.net, the clues to what the site can be found by decompiling the game site's flash.
> 
> Forum member byoushinn discovered two files called "ff13-trailer-sd.flv" and "ff13-trailer-hd.flv" in the official FFXIII site's flash. So two trailers, we assume, one HD.
> 
> ...


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

Quite.

Let's pray those trailers aren't old as dirt.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

I doubt they are *hopes they aren't*


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Did S-E ever show those trailers outside the closed mega-theaters?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

Some were included in CLOUD magazine


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Who has seen them


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Some were included in CLOUD magazine


 I remember some guy leaked them from the CLOUD videos, but if they weren't officially released, then we'll be getting the same 6 seconds of gameplay footage.

Or, if we're lucky, we'll get the trailer where it shows the gameplay of all of those images we've been getting lately, or have we had that?

The moral of the story is, we won't be getting anything new. Sorry kids.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

How about getting a trailer with some voice acting


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> How about getting a trailer with some voice acting


 Apparently, there will be no VA's in 13. It was decided that the lack of VA's would cut down on production costs and time.

No, but seriously, yeah, it would be nice, and i heard something about a future trailer containing voice acting, so maybe this will be the one.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Actually it was mentioned a few pages back who the VA was


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Actually it was mentioned a few pages back who the VA was


 I hope theydon't get a whiny 10-year-old for that Rikku-like....i forgother name, Vanilla sause or somthing.

And PLEASE don't get a stereotypical idiot voice for Sazh, he is too awesome....rite?


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Sazh can get any voice they give him, because I dun give a darn


----------



## Felix (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Sazh can get any voice they give him, because I dun give a darn



Sazh looks cool Freija


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Not in my book.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

Lightning is actually Sazh's robot


----------



## Athrum (Jan 22, 2009)

the only voice actor confirmed of now is Akeno Watanabe, the actress who did Code Geass's Villeta, Naruto's Tayuya and Robin in Witch Hunter Robin.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 22, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> No, you fail the PS3.


 



Freija the Dick said:


> I spent 83 hours looking for every flag in Assassins Creed.


Awesome life you have. Be proud.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 22, 2009)

I will buy the both games!!!lol but seriously...
I think ff13 will be epic and ff13 will be filler


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

I do enough IRL stuff too, gaming doesn't really disturb it in any way.


----------



## geG (Jan 22, 2009)

Athrum said:


> the only voice actor confirmed of now is Akeno Watanabe, the actress who did Code Geass's Villeta, Naruto's Tayuya and Robin in Witch Hunter Robin.



That was never confirmed, it was just people saying the voice in the trailer sounded like her.


----------



## Vyse (Jan 23, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I will buy the both games!!!lol but seriously...
> I think ff13 *versus* will be epic and ff13 will be *epic*



Fixed for you.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 23, 2009)

^     yup.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 23, 2009)

Are people disliking Versus just because it's not FFXIV or because they don't like the story/battle system/character design/etc.?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 23, 2009)

_Some_ just dislike it for its PS3 exclusivity.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 23, 2009)

That's dumb. But why would that make it inferior to XIII?


----------



## Vyse (Jan 23, 2009)

Kingdom Hearts game with mature characters and the overuse of the colour black is gonna be awesome. Will be better than XIII imo.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 23, 2009)

because of color and characters you do not know anything about? mmm nice insight their I have to say.


----------



## Vyse (Jan 23, 2009)

I just prefer the style of Versus over the one of XIII.

Male main character > Female main character

I don´t want to offend anybody here, just stating my opinion.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 23, 2009)

I personally like Noctis more than Lightning, too. Not 'cause he's a guy, though.

I also like VXIIIs music more so far from what they've shown in trailers. That's pretty important to me when playing a game. I don't want to have another Last Remnant.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 23, 2009)

Yup, I definitely prefer Shimomura's music. Hamauzu can be fairly bland at times.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 23, 2009)

Versus > XIII based on the trailers.


----------



## Memos (Jan 23, 2009)

For me, the difference in style isn't really an issue. The Final Fantasy series has always had more than one style of game, they are enjoyable in their own rights. Until I play both, I won't be able to say which is better than the other.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 23, 2009)

Oversoul said:


> Kingdom Hearts game with mature characters and the overuse of the colour black is gonna be awesome. Will be better than XIII imo.



So...it's Final Fantasy: Organization XIII-color Edition?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 23, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Are people disliking Versus just because it's not FFXIV or because they don't like the story/battle system/character design/etc.?



It seems like a boring game, especially if it's just a "mature" Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 23, 2009)

I think they both look pretty amazing so far.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 23, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I think they both look pretty amazing so far.



All we've really seen on Versus is CG, and glossy graphics with ugly hair.

I'd say hold the boat until gameplay is shown.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 23, 2009)

VXIII.

Both XIII is a win-win for me, I get the best of my favorite genres  with God Nomura behind both.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 23, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> All we've really seen on Versus is CG, and glossy graphics with ugly hair.
> 
> I'd say hold the boat until gameplay is shown.



Since when have FF characters haven't had freaky hair?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 23, 2009)

Normal hair is boring. 

Weird hair is what japan does best.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 23, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Since when have FF characters haven't had freaky hair?



I meant freaky hair as in laughably ugly designed hair.

The girl in the Versus trailer, when you see her in gameplay...her hair looks look poorly flat hay.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 23, 2009)

The hair on Noctis's buds is pretty normal looking.


----------



## Memos (Jan 23, 2009)

You want to see weird looking hair? look at some of the other JRPG's like Star Ocean or the Tales Of games


----------



## Freija (Jan 23, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> VXIII.
> 
> Both XIII is a win-win for me, I get the best of my favorite genres  with God Nomura behind both.



I agree 

VXII looks awesome.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You want to see weird looking hair? look at some of the other JRPG's like Star Ocean or the Tales Of games



But does any of their hairdos look like farm material glued to someones noggin?


----------



## Stroev (Jan 23, 2009)

Versus is filler. That's why I don't like it much.

Also, Sazh is the best black dude since. Since Barret. Either way, they weren't ghettofags, which is a plus.


----------



## Freija (Jan 23, 2009)

^
Filler? If I remember correctly it's actually made by the FF people so


----------



## Stroev (Jan 23, 2009)

No, it's a spin-off. That's what I meant.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 24, 2009)

If it had XIII characters I would consider it filler like X-2 and FF12 RW, but it has an entire different cast and story.


----------



## Memos (Jan 24, 2009)

Versus is a spin-off? since when?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2009)

Versus isn't filler, it may well prove to be just as good as XIII.

It'd be amusing if it actually got higher reviews.

Of course, that isn't going to happen due to its PS3 exclusivity, but still.


----------



## Kri (Jan 24, 2009)

The team working on Versus is better. If it's filler, I'll feel embarrassed for XIII.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 24, 2009)

How do you judge if the team on versus is better than the MAIN FF team who made the past 12 FF's? I would like to hear some of this logic. 

also Versus is a spin off of the FF 13 universe. FF 13 is the main game. This has been well established since 2005.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 24, 2009)

The actual characters on Versus look like a bit of a sausage fest, but they have much more going for them than the ones we've seen so far from FF13, where only Lightning looks any good and the rest look like NPCs.


----------



## Kri (Jan 24, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> How do you judge if the team on versus is better than the MAIN FF team who made the past 12 FF's? I would like to hear some of this logic.


Sure thing.

Final Fantasy XIII is directed and written by the man responsible for directing and writing Final Fantasy X-2. Final Fantasy Versus XIII is directed by the man responsible for directing Advent Children and Kingdom Hearts.

Final Fantasy XIII is composed by the man responsible for the score of Dirge of Cerberus. Final Fantasy Versus XIII is composed by the woman responsible for the score of the Kingdom Hearts series.

Should I keep going or are we done with school for now?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2009)

If nothing else, I know for certain which title will feature the best music.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 24, 2009)

N??h?ggr said:


> Sure thing.
> 
> Final Fantasy XIII is directed and written by the man responsible for directing and writing Final Fantasy X-2. Final Fantasy Versus XIII is directed by the man responsible for directing Advent Children and Kingdom Hearts.
> 
> ...



This makes me want to buy a PS3 just for FFXIII Versus alone.


----------



## Akira (Jan 24, 2009)

N??h?ggr said:


> Sure thing.
> 
> *Final Fantasy XIII is directed and written by the man responsible for directing and writing Final Fantasy X-2*. Final Fantasy Versus XIII is directed by the man responsible for directing Advent Children and Kingdom Hearts.
> 
> ...



Seriously?

My anticipation for  the game just fell through the floor.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2009)

Don't worry, Kitase is overseeing everything.


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2009)

*:aw*



N??h?ggr said:


> Sure thing.
> 
> Final Fantasy XIII is directed and written by the man responsible for directing and writing Final Fantasy X-2. Final Fantasy Versus XIII is directed by the man responsible for directing Advent Children and Kingdom Hearts.
> 
> ...



LOL RAPE  

I didnt know :amazed


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 24, 2009)

First off before reading this post, most of you need to know two things


One. 

The main FF crew is composed of the BEST in Square known as 

Square Enix's Product Development Division-1 This is Managed and produced by the last of the great FF creators  Yoshinori Kitase.


Versus? Is not and does not have the  full  Main FF team who was with the series. Therefore experience is on the Main FF crew's side. 





Níðhöggr said:


> Sure thing.
> 
> Final Fantasy XIII is directed and written by the man responsible for directing and writing Final Fantasy X-2. Final Fantasy Versus XIII is directed by the man responsible for directing Advent Children and Kingdom Hearts.








also this person is designing the game (again not the story) with him



He has done "scenario writing" but the overall story is not judged / finalized by him and can drastically change. You remember how FF7's story first was? 





Advent children, your point? he took a story that was not made by himself and turned it into a movie.

Kingdom hearts is a mixed bag but in terms of reviews the main FF's always triumphed over KH.

Not saying he is a poor person, that would be foolish, but when stacked up against FF's main team they would be in second place. 




> Final Fantasy XIII is composed by the man responsible for the score of Dirge of Cerberus.



The person did a-lot more than just that and honestly worked on some good games 



Plus Nobuo_Uematsu is doing the main theme's and all. That's a huge + that versus does not have.



> Final Fantasy Versus XIII is composed by the woman responsible for the score of the Kingdom Hearts series.



This person, well her kingdom heart's music is not as great as her past work you should read up on her. 




Also if you think that's you need to be "Triumphet" over the Main FF team well your thinking incorrectly then.




> Should I keep going or are we done with school for now?



If you want to be sarcastic make sure you do your homework before going into an argument. Not only did you not know some factual thing's about square but you jumped on a huge assumption saying that the Main FF branch is not as good as a put together Kingdom heart's branch. It's foolish, Though *I know most people here do love the series (KH) which is why we probably got into this argument. But I wanted point out some clear known facts. *


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 24, 2009)

If you read what I said about her work, I only commented on her KH series not being as great as her previous work.I did not say one is better than the other, but his negligence of the other artist work before Dirge is retarded. Why? because not even the great umentsu him self makes an amazing sound track with every game he works on.

Nobuo_Uematsu doing some main theme's for the game and (he does voice his opinion to the artist of the main FF series if you all did not know that). I said that was a huge plus that versus does not have.

Now who is better than the two? that's simply subjective.


----------



## Even (Jan 24, 2009)

Drammatica by Yoko Shimomura is love 

Anyways, I'm pretty sure I'm gonna love both of the games 
I even found Dirge to be pretty good


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 24, 2009)

I had to fix some thing's in my post, I made an error but I fixed it. In terms of what is going on with the series and the director's in the game ,etc.

Even, you are right I will enjoy both games pretty well I think. I greatly believe that norumua team is not as advanced / skilled as the main FF branch team. 

It will be great to play both of them.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 24, 2009)

Even said:


> Anyways, I'm pretty sure I'm gonna love both of the games



^ This.

I don't care if one's better. I just want them both to be fucking good.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> If you read what I said about her work, I only commented on her KH series not being as great as her previous work.I did not say one is better than the other, but his negligence of the other artist work before Dirge is retarded. Why? because not even the great umentsu him self makes an amazing sound track with every game he works on.
> 
> Umentsu doing some main theme's for the game and (he does voice his opinion to the artist of the main FF series if you all did not know that). I said that was a huge plus that versus does not have.
> 
> Now who is better than the two? that's simply subjective.



Now now, I wasn't referring only to you, but others in this thread who have previously addressed this subject. 

As for my 'negligence', I know Hamauzu's previous work well, and the word 'bland' is a rather fitting description. 

Also, I'm very curious as to who this wonderful _Umentsu_ fellow you speak of might be.



Even said:


> Drammatica by Yoko Shimomura is love



Very good indeed.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 24, 2009)

O my bad, I should have though it was a general statment to everyone. I was saying his negligence to ignore it. But I enjoyed his work on Final Fantasy X, Sigma Harmonics[ (amazing),  and Brave Fencer Musashi. Which is why I had to stick up for him at that point because he has made very good sound tracks. Not everyone is perfect.


O, caught me on a spelling error  I guess 95 WPM can make some errors


----------



## Beowulf (Jan 24, 2009)

So, Final Fantasy XIII and Versus XIII are basically suppose to be played in order, or is one like a spin-off? I need to be more well-informed with Final Fantasy.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 24, 2009)

@sikh

Versus is not a Main line series FF. It is a spin off of the FF 13 story plot. Just like all the FF 12 games for DS regarding FF 12.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 24, 2009)

Sikh Assassin said:


> So, Final Fantasy XIII and Versus XIII are basically suppose to be played in order, or is one like a spin-off? I need to be more well-informed with Final Fantasy.



The XIII series (Fabula Nova Chrystallis) is all in the same "universe" where crystals serve some sort of importance. None of the games are directly connected, though. You can play them in any order.


----------



## Kri (Jan 24, 2009)

They're unrelated. They just borrow from the same mythologies / exist in the same universe. You can play them in any order you'd like.

Well, you'll probably play XIII first, unless you enjoy waiting.

It's not a spinoff. The plot and characters are wholly unrelated. Unless I get to play Sazh and his baby chocobo on their wild hair-related adventures, I'm going to continue complaining about the terminology.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 24, 2009)

> Final Fantasy XIII is directed and written by the man responsible for directing and writing Final Fantasy X-2. Final Fantasy Versus XIII is directed by the man responsible for directing Advent Children and Kingdom Hearts.


Well, considering how Advent Children's story and directing (apart from the fights which are really nice) are absolute garbage, I'd say your argument backfired.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 24, 2009)

It's a spin off of the FF 13 universe. True not directly connected in terms of characters and what not.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> O my bad, I should have though it was a general statment to everyone. I was saying his negligence to ignore it. But I enjoyed his work on Final Fantasy X, Sigma Harmonics[ (amazing),  and Brave Fencer Musashi. Which is why I had to stick up for him at that point because he has made very good sound tracks. Not everyone is perfect.
> 
> 
> O, caught me on a spelling error  I guess 95 WPM can make some errors



Naturally, even the most awful composers out there have created at least one or two gems in their careers. 

There will always be exceptions.



Níðhöggr said:


> They're unrelated. They just borrow from the same mythologies / exist in the same universe. You can play them in any order you'd like.
> 
> Well, you'll probably play XIII first, unless you enjoy waiting.
> 
> It's not a spinoff. The plot and characters are wholly unrelated. Unless I get to play Sazh and his baby chocobo on their wild hair-related adventures, I'm going to continue complaining about the terminology.



Indeed.



DragonSlayer said:


> Well, considering how Advent Children's story and directing (apart from the fights which are really nice) are absolute garbage, I'd say your argument backfired.



I never expected much from what was originally planned to be a twenty-minute short-film about Cloud receiving a message.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 24, 2009)

Drammatica didn't contain anything from Parasite Eve which kinda sucks.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2009)

Indeed, some orchestrated PE songs would be awesome.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 24, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Don't worry, Kitase is overseeing everything.



Him overseeing it doesn't mean shit.

He oversaw Kingdom Hearts II, Dirge of Cerberus, and Advent Children. Those are not AAA material.

Oh, and for the obvious;

Michiru Yamane>>Yoko Shimomura


----------



## Memos (Jan 24, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Him overseeing it doesn't mean shit.
> 
> He oversaw Kingdom Hearts II, Dirge of Cerberus, and Advent Children. Those are not AAA material.


All those are different to FFversus13. One was an action RPG, one was an RPG TPS shooter and one was a film. It doesn't necessarily mean that FFversus13 will be bad.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm not saying Versus will be bad. I'm just saying that Kitase is not a man of gold here, making everything he touches into awesomeness.


----------



## Memos (Jan 24, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I'm not saying Versus will be bad. I'm just saying that Kitase is not a man of gold here, making everything he touches into awesomeness.


 Neither is anyone else. It is simply a matter of taste.


----------



## Freija (Jan 24, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I'm not saying Versus will be bad. I'm just saying that Kitase is not a man of gold here, making everything he touches into awesomeness.



We can pray he is


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 24, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> We can pray he is



You should pray for something great then, like Nomura no longer being director of Versus.


----------



## Freija (Jan 24, 2009)

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 24, 2009)

Come on, you know it'd be better because we wouldn't be smothered with cliffhangers as the main hook of the story, and we'd be dealing with less characters abused in the color black.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 24, 2009)

Someone said Nomura.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 24, 2009)

Pre-Ordered Final Fantasy VII ACC First Print on Play-Asia


----------



## Memos (Jan 24, 2009)

dragonbattousai said:


> Pre-Ordered Final Fantasy VII ACC First Print on Play-Asia


 How much was it including P&P?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 24, 2009)

It cost me $85 biggie ones, which is basically a day's work at my job so no problem with that amount and I chose the fastest shipping and used a $5 coupon.  So it will run you around there.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 24, 2009)

Meh, I wonder when we are getting an English demo.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 24, 2009)

Not until 2010 at least


----------



## Memos (Jan 24, 2009)

dragonbattousai said:


> It cost me $85 biggie ones, which is basically a day's work at my job so no problem with that amount and I chose the fastest shipping and used a $5 coupon. So it will run you around there.


 Damn, i heard a similar price from someone else too.

How much of that is going towards the demo, and how much towards the film?


----------



## Kri (Jan 24, 2009)

"From someone else"? 

Was it Umentsu?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## Memos (Jan 24, 2009)

N??h?ggr said:


> "From someone else"?
> 
> Was it Umentsu?


 I believe it was Unematsu....get your facts straight


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## Freija (Jan 24, 2009)

That pic of him is so overused


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2009)

Old, but these are kinda higher quality.


*Spoiler*: _Screens_


----------



## Freija (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah, that "Link to the article, not the images please or the game will never come out.

FinalFantasy-XIII.net"


----------



## Memos (Jan 24, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> That pic of him is so overused


 True, kinda like this one.


----------



## Freija (Jan 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> True, kinda like this one.



I'm never clicking anything you spoiler any more, fyi.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 24, 2009)

It'll be ironic if he spoils a new trailer, then.


----------



## Memos (Jan 24, 2009)

Stroev said:


> It'll be ironic if he spoils a new trailer, then.


 I would have never put a trailer in a spoiler, but now....


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Old, but these are kinda higher quality.



Ha ha, that's adorable.

Lightning pek


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 25, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Damn, i heard a similar price from someone else too.
> 
> How much of that is going towards the demo, and how much towards the film?



That depends if my US PS3 will play the FF7ACC movie.  I remember hearing its region locked for movies other than your own country, but then again, Play-Asia is saying Region A for the movie and that includes North American Blu-Ray Players, so I don't know.


----------



## Kri (Jan 25, 2009)

Japan and NA are in the same Blu-Ray region.


----------



## Freija (Jan 25, 2009)

I hate regional codings, it's fail.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Jan 25, 2009)

Of course regional coding sucks. We have globalisation in so many areas of life, but electronic entertainment is so resistant to it which is quite funny.


----------



## Memos (Jan 25, 2009)

I live in Europe, I get to hate regional coding more than any of you.


----------



## Even (Jan 25, 2009)

I love the fact that I live in Japan, *and* have a Japanese PS3 pek


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2009)

Even said:


> I love the fact that I live in Japan, *and* have a Japanese PS3 pek



So your one of the 2.4 million *shakes hand*


region coding really does not bug me, I understand were they are coming from a business perspective.

Though I do wish I could play some of the JRPG's that are still in Japan


----------



## Freija (Jan 25, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I live in Europe, I get to hate regional coding more than any of you.



<- Sweden, you're not alone


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 25, 2009)

Australia  It's basically the dregs of the electronic world.

I guess we'll just be watching every posted video of the demo religiously instead of getting to experience it ourselves 

Or Sony will suddenly turn awesome and the demo will appear for sale on the PSN.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2009)

if you think charging for demo's is awesome then you must be taking some lcd.


----------



## Sesha (Jan 25, 2009)

In the "Europe gets massively fucked by regional coding" club too.

Squeenix spending 49035739486 months on localizations doesn't help either.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 25, 2009)

Help me decide. Should I play VII/IX/Xii?


----------



## Freija (Jan 25, 2009)

7..........


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 25, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> if you think charging for demo's is awesome then you must be taking some lcd.



As opposed to not getting it at all? It's not like Sony are gonna go the effort of giving it to us for free.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 25, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Help me decide. Should I play VII/IX/Xii?



12, people complain about it way to much. It's a very nice game.


----------



## Freija (Jan 25, 2009)

Classic over newfag stuff.


----------



## geG (Jan 25, 2009)

Just play all of them


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 25, 2009)

I've been playing VII lately. Hojo's a right champion.

"Hojo! What're you doing?"

"What's it look like? I'm getting a tan. "


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 25, 2009)

Play the one you feel like playing the most. Or if you haven't beaten any of them, then FF7. If you haven't beaten one of them, play that.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 25, 2009)

IX for old-schoolness. (Which is what it harken's back to).


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 25, 2009)

Go with 7.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 26, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Help me decide. Should I play VII/IX/Xii?



Yes, IV, VI, VII, VIII, IX, X, XII.


----------



## Even (Jan 26, 2009)

Maan, I want a PS3 remake of VII


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 26, 2009)

Even said:


> Maan, I want a PS3 remake of VII



Don't all true fans.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 26, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> <- Sweden, you're not alone


Gentlemen, you are not alone! Include me on the people from the EU xD

Although I already pre-ordered the movie with the demo anyway. =p It's a shame that I won't be able to see the film using my PS3, I'll just have to wait for a decent blu-ray rip on the internet sometime.

I was tempted to buy the Cloud Black edition just so I could watch the movie, but the previous version wasn't _that_ good in the first place. So I thought fuck it =P

Have to save some money up anyway, Feb is quite a busy time for me, Street Fighter and Killzone 2, yeah! :3 Play-asia doesn't ship the Arcade Sticks to EU, so I'm going to have a look around, too =/


----------



## Athrum (Jan 26, 2009)

With a little luck you'll be able to see the movie. 70% of B-R movies are region free


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 26, 2009)

But the question is why would you want to see it?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 26, 2009)

Athrum said:


> With a little luck you'll be able to see the movie. 70% of B-R movies are region free


Crossing my fingers on that already 



Goofy Titan said:


> But the question is why would you want to see it?


I need to see something animated in blu-ray, I'm getting tired of Hollywood films to be honest (although Tropic Thunder and Transformers were awesome and funny for me )

It might as well be Advent Children, more detail on the action scenes can't be that bad  The story is totally random and stupid as we all know, so I doubt it can improve even with the added scenes and stuff.


----------



## Even (Jan 27, 2009)

Sephiroth impaling Cloud with his sword will be added, so that'll be really badass at least


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 27, 2009)

Gonna Getcha


----------



## Psysalis (Jan 27, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Gonna Getcha



I stoped that shit as soon as the singing started lol


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2009)

Why would you post that?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 27, 2009)

You _must_ watch all of it, Psysalis.


----------



## Memos (Jan 27, 2009)

That's so awesome, Bya. Where do you find this gold?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2009)

I watched it all.

And regret. _Deeply_


----------



## Even (Jan 27, 2009)

the singing hurts my ears


----------



## Wesley (Jan 27, 2009)

Cloud's mind was screwed up.  Not his heart.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 27, 2009)

I demand conformity.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 27, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I demand conformity.



Great.  If more people did that, we'd have fewer weirdos in the world.


----------



## Memos (Jan 27, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I demand conformity.


 Your signature is disturbing, Bya.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 27, 2009)

I wonder why almost every FF game hasn't included some sort alternative ending.. I think it started in FF X-2, but that was pretty much the only game i can recall.. Haven't played before nr 7 though. 

Imo.. it's not a bad way to create variety. I'm a fan of dual alignement outcomes. I like being evil
Of course that would mean the characters would have to be adjusted, but characters questioning themselves morally wouldn't harm it at all..
I miss the days of angsty emo heroes in FF....


----------



## Wesley (Jan 27, 2009)

I miss the days of the evil non-flamboyant overlord.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 27, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Your signature is disturbing, Bya.



Why thank you.



Svenno said:


> I wonder why almost every FF game hasn't included some sort alternative ending.. I think it started in FF X-2, but that was pretty much the only game i can recall.. Haven't played before nr 7 though.
> 
> Imo.. it's not a bad way to create variety. I'm a fan of dual alignement outcomes. I like being evil
> Of course that would mean the characters would have to be adjusted, but characters questioning themselves morally wouldn't harm it at all..
> I miss the days of angsty emo heroes in FF....



I really hate alternate endings.


----------



## Memos (Jan 27, 2009)

Svenno said:


> I wonder why almost every FF game hasn't included some sort alternative ending.. I think it started in FF X-2, but that was pretty much the only game i can recall.. Haven't played before nr 7 though.
> 
> Imo.. it's not a bad way to create variety. I'm a fan of dual alignement outcomes. I like being evil
> Of course that would mean the characters would have to be adjusted, but characters questioning themselves morally wouldn't harm it at all..
> I miss the days of angsty emo heroes in FF....


This could work, it has been inplemented in games such as Breath of Fire 4, Disgaea 2 and also Chrono Trigger. It would add replayability.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 27, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I miss the days of the evil non-flamboyant overlord.



Examples please
You mean like hmm... err... for example Garland from FF9? 
Or Chaos in the first final fantasy?



Kusuriuri said:


> This could work, it has been inplemented in games such as Breath of Fire 4, Disgaea 2 and also Chrono Trigger. It would add replayability.



Chrono Trigger was very enjoyable.. Just suffered from having too many endings.. Some of them subpar. I haven't tried the rest of those games. 

FF X-2 was horrible though:\ So that game didn't really matter to me, biased in my opinion on that game. But to me it was just bad...

Then again.. I'm also interested in playing a JRPG centered around a evil or gray character, with a objective to rule or with an evil motivation, despite being scorned by the rest of the world. I want to feel how it's like to play from the evil persons perspective for once.. Probably hard to create.. and I can't say if many people would want to play it either. Sometimes you get a little tired of the same recurring themes and characters in some rpgs though..


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 27, 2009)

Svenno said:


> Then again.. I'm also interested in playing a JRPG centered around a evil or gray character, with a objective to rule or with an evil motivation, despite being scorned by the rest of the world. I want to feel how it's like to play from the evil persons perspective for once.. Probably hard to create.. and I can't say if many people would want to play it either. Sometimes you get a little tired of the same recurring themes and characters in some rpgs though..



Sounds like Disgaea 1 and 3 or Makai Kingdom. Shadow Hearts has a gray main too.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 27, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I miss the days of the evil non-flamboyant overlord.



That takes out half the fun then (not to mention went out the window when Kefka came along). 

I actually had read somewhere(though it's been awhile back and I couldn't tell you the source if I had to) that flamboyant villains actually add to reasons as to why you should "dislike" them.  It's just like a homosexual(which is partially where I think the flamboyance is taken from)--people generally, at least when it comes to males, do not like flamboyant males in either appearance or attitude, as it is generally a trait found in homosexuals.  This is especially true in the West aside from parts of Europe.  I guess when you break it down, it's easier to make flamboyance an "evil" trait.

Obviously sexuality isn't really focused on for the majority of villains in Final Fantasy(nor many characters for that matter), but if someone tried to tell me that Kefka and Kuja were straight, I'd laugh in their face (kinda like how I laugh at the fangirls of Bill Kaulitz who swear he's straight....yeah right).  

Anyway, I personally like that those two villains in particular were so flamboyant.  Makes for a great villain, and I've always enjoyed the villains moreso than the heroes most of the time.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 27, 2009)

No.  I don't want any more flamboyant ~snip~ upstaging my evil overlords.  If there's any upstaging to be taking place, it'll be one evil overlord being destroyed by another evil overlord that hopefully won due to being stronger or more evil.  That's how it's supposed to work.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 27, 2009)

Most often shitty stereotypes both of those examples...
I wouldn't say Sephiroth was either of those imo though....

Well Kuja was ok, I liked Garland a lot better though.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 27, 2009)

Ice Prince said:


> Brains will always win over brawn.  Hence why the flamboyant ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) will almost always somehow trump the typical sovern overlord.  If he can't with strength, he'll find another route to sabotage.
> 
> Never send a man to do a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)'s job. Just look at Ash Crimson hehe. ;p



Being an Evil Overlord does not mean you're stupid and neither does being Flamboyant mean you're particularly smart.

And Sephiroth was more on the flamboyant side of things if you were to ask me.  Maybe not an outrageous personality, but he was clearly mad and running on auto pilot more than anything.  Heck, the only reason why he had any minions to do his bidding at all was because Hojo created some for him.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 27, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Being an Evil Overlord does not mean you're stupid and neither does being Flamboyant mean you're particularly smart.
> 
> And Sephiroth was more on the flamboyant side of things if you were to ask me.  Maybe not an outrageous personality, but he was clearly mad and running on auto pilot more than anything.  Heck, the only reason why he had any minions to do his bidding at all was because Hojo created some for him.



No it doesn't mean they're stupid, but they way you put it.. Those Overlords most often fall into the brutish hulks.. with great physical strength and low intelligence.. Most often outsmarted by the lead hero... 

And the term ''Evil Overlord'' sounds so much more at home in a Western RPG... something like D&D. Maybe it's just me:<

And I mistook the word flamboyant.. it's not a common word to me. My bad...


----------



## Wesley (Jan 27, 2009)

I didn't say you were wrong, just that I think while he wasn't archetypical, he did sport an appearance that has led many to wish he were gay for most of the male cast.


----------



## Naruko (Jan 27, 2009)

Cut out the use of the word f*ggot, guys. Using terms like that, or gay, or similar in a derogatory manner is insulting to members of this community that are homosexual. We usually don't make a big deal of it, but I'm seeing a lot of it in here today and have had 2 reports on it already. 

Thanks and continue with the chit chat


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

The great Overlord Laharl is what your seek.

Laharl>All overlords.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 27, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> The great Overlord Laharl is what your seek.
> 
> Laharl>All overlords.



Shota bait can suck it as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Shota bait can suck it as far as I'm concerned.



If Laharl isn't to your liking go with someone lesser, like Zetta.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 27, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> If Laharl isn't to your liking go with someone lesser, like Zetta.



NIS can go to hell for all I care.  

...Though I still reserve the right to fap to Prier.  

And not her devil self.  That version is stupid and fanservicy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

Well then, your out of luck for evil overlord main characters.

Unless you want to play...Overlord.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 27, 2009)

Angrbo?a said:


> Cut out the use of the word f*ggot, guys. Using terms like that, or gay, or similar in a derogatory manner is insulting to members of this community that are homosexual. We usually don't make a big deal of it, but I'm seeing a lot of it in here today and have had 2 reports on it already.
> 
> Thanks and continue with the chit chat



My bad on that.  Although being homosexual, I get special rights to that word (but I'm sorry if I offended fellow homosexuals...not my intentions).


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2009)

Ice Prince said:


> My bad on that.  Although being homosexual, I get special rights to that word (but I'm sorry if I offended fellow homosexuals...not my intentions).



Should I be half-offended, because I am half-homosexual?

It's like one of them puzzling questions


----------



## Wesley (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm offended that you guys are talking about your sexuality.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Should I be half-offended, because I am half-homosexual?
> 
> It's like one of them puzzling questions



So your bi?

I'm kind of jealous of you guys, you get double the porn.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> So your bi?
> 
> I'm kind of jealous of you guys, you get double the porn.



I'm a very very very picky person, and because most males are ugly as bawls in porn, I stay far away from it.

The More You Know


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd just fap to Sephiroth.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 27, 2009)

Haha I'd rather go for Seifer myself. *evilgrin*


----------



## Naruko (Jan 28, 2009)

Ice Prince said:


> My bad on that.  Although being homosexual, I get special rights to that word (but I'm sorry if I offended fellow homosexuals...not my intentions).



While I appreciate you might not be offended by the use of that word in such a manner, many other forum members, homosexual , bisexual or straight, are not. In deference to erring on the side of respecting people rather than disrespecting their sensitivities, we ask you not use that word in such a manner (goes for anyone). Thank you guys for putting up with the trouble, and please continue with your chit chat


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 28, 2009)

Cant wait for tommorow. Im expecting some gameplay!


----------



## Shrimp (Jan 28, 2009)

3 hours for moar trailers
can't fuckin w8


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 28, 2009)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Cant wait for tommorow. Im expecting some gameplay!


What happens tomorrow?


----------



## Shrimp (Jan 28, 2009)

actually, is what happens today


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 28, 2009)

:1


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 28, 2009)

RAWR 

2 hours 20 minutes to go :3


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

Gameplay.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 28, 2009)

I doubt we're gonna get gameplay. I've become a skeptic 2 years ago xD


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

No more cutscenes, me Xehanort want gameplay nao!!

Seemless transition  between cutscenes and gameplay pleases Xehanort too.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 28, 2009)

Scan from Famitsu, i have no idea what it is, i can't read the letters are too small


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

Is that a new scan? Forget XIII, FF7 remake all the way.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 28, 2009)

I thought the scan was fake?

That image of a dressed up Cloud is old as hell, and photoshopped. It's from FFAC.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

As I said before in another thread, we will have to wait and see if FFXIII will be a FF7 killer, and if VXIII will be a KH killer.

Agito looks like it will already be better then FFXII.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 28, 2009)

Gasp.

I predict three seconds worth of new footage.

Killing KH isn't going to be difficult, in fact they've done it a billion times already. So have dozens of other studios.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

Nope.

What J 3D action/rpg has better sales?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 28, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Gasp.
> 
> I predict three seconds worth of new footage.
> 
> Killing KH isn't going to be difficult, in fact they've done it a billion times already. So have dozens of other studios.


Wouldn't it be great if it was the new Jump Festa trailer, though? 




But they said "English Launch" trailer... so what could it be? =/

edits;

omg, 30 seconds lol


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 28, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 433 Prediction Thread

Also stop being a sales whore, please.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 28, 2009)

damn the page must be overloading with people, i cant watch the trailer lol


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 28, 2009)

oh-shi gameplay

Battle system looks fun, reminds me of X-2 a bit.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 28, 2009)

I can get nearly around halfway through the video but then it just stops and I've had to reload 

It looks like it's the Jump Festa 09 trailer though xD


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

When speaking killer, Im talking about sales.

Anyways if people want to deny crictics, they can't deny sales.

Halo killer is the term for beating it in sales.

I can't deny the wii is genius even though I hate it.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes Beautiful!!! Damn i can't wait to play this, and we still have a year to wait ;_;
Snow is the new Zell xD. In just hope they keep the japanese VO. Akira Ishida FTW!!

edit: There's some extra party names on the trailer, Gadoo and Repuro, these are direct translations though :S


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 28, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Yes Beautiful!!! Damn i can't wait to play this, and we still have a year to wait ;_;
> Snow is the new Zell xD


Which site did you watch from? =o


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 28, 2009)

I liked the voices too, can't wait to hear the English ones.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 28, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Which site did you watch from? =o



The European one.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 28, 2009)

Yep, the European one works.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 28, 2009)

Athrum said:


> The European one.


Ah, thanks, those had subs :3

It seems like it isn't the JF trailer after all, it was cut xD The gameplay looks nice though 

I've saved the flash now, I'm watching it again


----------



## Memos (Jan 28, 2009)

That looked amazing!!

I absolutely love Lightning's voice actor, sounds great.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

Well its looks cool, no summons showed yet.  Combat not as fluent as expected, but still awesome. 

I love the music.

I'm all for it's all robotic approach to everything, I love it completely.


----------



## Memos (Jan 28, 2009)

BTW, lol, Helghast


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

How did hey get into this game too, first Fallout 3 now FFXIII.


----------



## Even (Jan 28, 2009)

Game looks friggin awesome 

I'm *definitely* getting the demo with the AC BluRay disc in April


----------



## Memos (Jan 28, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> How did hey get into this game too, first Fallout 3 now FFXIII.


 They really are taking over This is Sony's secret plan to win this generation.


----------



## Agitation (Jan 28, 2009)

They did a pretty good job of trying to make the gameplay look similar to the AC fights IMO.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 28, 2009)

Where is the gameplay vid?


----------



## Even (Jan 28, 2009)

check the previous page 

It's the official European site


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 28, 2009)

Sweet trailer. 

Now I'm even more excited.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 28, 2009)

Even said:


> check the previous page
> 
> It's the official European site



I only found an FMV.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 28, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I only found an FMV.




Killzone going "All your games are belong to us."


----------



## geG (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool trailer. Good to finally see some gameplay in action that's not the same gameplay we got at that E3 trailer three years ago. Like all the voices, and a few of them sound familiar. One of the ones near the beginning sounds like Gai, I hope that's Sazh


----------



## Wesley (Jan 28, 2009)

I could see myself becoming sick from playing that game.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, that's Masashi Ebara. Also at the end you can clearly ear Akira Ishida, which is the voice for Gaara, Athrun Zala, Chrno etc. I bet he is the blond kid in your party. I can't quite tell who is the voice for Snow or Vanille.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 28, 2009)

Now, how about some Versus footage.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 28, 2009)

Gameplay looks GREAT, haven't been this happy with rpg's gameplay since Grandia


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I liked the voices too, can't wait to hear the English ones.



Me too, Im no weaboo.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 28, 2009)

Was I the only one that wanted the armored gunmen to win?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Was I the only one that wanted the armored gunmen to win?



Disappointed?


----------



## Wesley (Jan 28, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Disappointed?



Well, it's just something that's been bothering me recently.  Industry is a legitimate way of projecting power, nothing mystical about it, but it always loses in the face of mystical powers.  That was kind of alright in FF6, where magic represented a terrible, inherently destructive power that would ruin the world, but technology just keeps getting hammered on as if it were some how diminishing or unattractive of those that use it.

Though mostly I sympathise with armored mooks with machine guns more than teenage girls performing gymanastics with magical girl effects trailing after them.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

The Jedi got pwned by tech.

I think in FFXIII spells won't be spells in mythical sense, but more based on tech.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 28, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Me too, Im no weaboo.



Just because someone likes something in a different language doesn't make them a Weeboo. Alot of the time people like japanese voices for anime basically cause there from that country and it feels more authentic.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Just because someone likes something in a different language doesn't make them a Weeboo. Alot of the time people like japanese voices for anime basically cause there from that country and it feels more authentic.



Only if the dub is terrible or unavailable will I play in japanese.

Weeboo's are people who get undubs for PS4.

I will however play games in japanese gladly, once I finish learning it.


----------



## Akira (Jan 28, 2009)

The gameplay does look fun but given the fact that we have to wait so long STILL makes it difficult for me to get excited. Still, this was quite good.



Now for some footage of Versus..


EDIT: Also maybe this was just my computer but lol @ the framerate drops.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm officially excited for this!


----------



## Wesley (Jan 28, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> The Jedi got pwned by tech.
> 
> I think in FFXIII spells won't be spells in mythical sense, but more based on tech.



Only in the movies.  Generally, Jedi are held up as nigh unbeatable when up against anything non-Force sensitive.  That's why I root for Grevious whenever he's cutting people up.  Because he's real and doesn't rely on voodoo to tear people apart.  

Nevermind that driods and lightsabers are completely fictional...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

Since when are the movies not the true canon?


----------



## Wesley (Jan 28, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Since when are the movies not the true canon?



Since Grevious was nerfed and bitch-slapped from one end of the galaxy to the other.


----------



## Agitation (Jan 28, 2009)

Akira said:


> The gameplay does look fun but given the fact that we have to wait so long STILL makes it difficult for me to get excited. Still, this was quite good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it looked like the frame rate got nasty in some parts, either thats the video or that's how it actually is in gameplay. SE announced a long time ago that they planned on utilizing the full power of the PS3.


----------



## Akira (Jan 28, 2009)

Agitation said:


> Yeah it looked like the frame rate got nasty in some parts, either thats the video or that's how it actually is in gameplay. SE announced a long time ago that they planned on utilizing the full power of the PS3.



Last Remnant had a laughable frame rate so I'm not holding out much for FF13, and you can't really take SE's word for anything nowadays.


----------



## geG (Jan 28, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Only if the dub is terrible or unavailable will I play in japanese.
> 
> Weeboo's are people who get undubs for PS4.



Not necessarily. I like watching undubs or Japanese cutscenes for games just because I'm interested in hearing what it sounded like in Japanese, not because I think it's VASTLY SUPERIOR TO THE HORRIBLE ENGLISH DUB or crap like that


----------



## Memos (Jan 28, 2009)

I prefer Japanese VA's to western VA's on about 90% of games and anime. Does that make me a weaboo? no, it simply means i prefer the Japanese audio for those instances. People are taking this whole weaboo thing way too far.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 28, 2009)

The english dub of FFX,FFXII and both KH was vastly inferior to the Japanese one. It's not a matter of whos weaboo or not, the games just lose a bit of the soul because they are not in the original and intended version. It was the same when i saw Fallout 3 in japanese. It utterly sucked.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

Wrong on KH.

@Kusu
Just be a proud weaboo.


----------



## Akira (Jan 28, 2009)

So hang on, liking original voices for Japanese games to English dub = weaboo?


GTFO.


----------



## Agitation (Jan 28, 2009)

Half the time dub releases don't have any changes to lip movement which were intended for the original Japanese release and it looks horrible when they've stopped talking and the mouths are still moving. Just another reason to pick the original.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2009)

Agitation said:


> Half the time dub releases don't have any changes to lip movement which were intended for the original Japanese release and it looks horrible when they've stopped talking and the mouths are still moving. Just another reason to pick the original.



That's called companies being lazy little cuntwaffles. At least with some games, they either dub the game with English lips everywhere, re-edit lips to match other releases, or in the case of MGS4, use a type of technique to make the lips que with the voice.

In this day and age, no game shouldn't have decent lip syncing.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 28, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Wrong on KH.
> 
> @Kusu
> Just be a proud weaboo.



IMO the only good voices in KH were David Boreanez and Billy Zane and they werent in the sequel.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2009)

Athrum said:


> IMO the only good voices in KH were David Boreanez and Billy Zane and they werent in the sequel.



So, the retarded Donald Duck and Goofy are superior to the American Donald Duck and Goofy in terms of voices??

Oh, and as for that trailer, HOORAY GAMEPLAY.

It looks like typical FF now with air juggling. Final Fantasy Tekken? 

Still doesn't seem to be on the level of AC flying stupidity, which seems good due to a great lack of that.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 28, 2009)

The only way to convey camp is a good Bad English Dub.


----------



## Memos (Jan 28, 2009)

The campest character ever is that guy from Enchanted Arms.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

Athrum said:


> IMO the only good voices in KH were David Boreanez and Billy Zane and they werent in the sequel.



That's why japan rereleases the better version with the english VAs and not jap in their own country, right?


----------



## Athrum (Jan 28, 2009)

That's an extra in the re-releases. It doesn't mean they're better.

Also Goofy you really like to poke people and state the obvious. Its Donald and Goofy for fuck's sake, they don't even count lol.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2009)

That's the way I role, baybee.

I roll with a finger out, poking every person in sight


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 28, 2009)

Now that's a battle system that ISN'T GRINDING a la FFXII


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2009)

It's more AIR JUGGLAN.

I WILL AIR JUGGLE ALL ENEMIES TILL I'M LEVEL 40


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

Athrum said:


> That's an extra in the re-releases. It doesn't mean they're better.
> 
> Also Goofy you really like to poke people and state the obvious. Its Donald and Goofy for fuck's sake, they don't even count lol.



It isn't a extra, KH2 FM, is in english with japanese or english subtitles, also the english version of the opening song was picked for it as well. 

Jap actually became a extra for theatre mode.

And yes all disney voices count too.

I'm all for people enjoying the jap track in KH, but calling it better is wrong and being a weaboo right there, at best, they are equal.

I'd only ever listen to someone who is fluent in japanese when it comes to these matters, and they picked the english VAs.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

Geg said:


> Not necessarily. I like watching undubs or Japanese cutscenes for games just because I'm interested in hearing what it sounded like in Japanese, not because I think it's VASTLY SUPERIOR TO THE HORRIBLE ENGLISH DUB or crap like that



I play games in japanese as well because I'm interested to hear what it sounds like, but I choose which is most enjoyable on my ears, not the japanese always just because it's the original material.

What I said originally, which was mistaken by others.

"Me too, I'm no weaboo."

Meaning I can enjoy both language tracks.

While a weaboo will write off any other languages, other then jap, which most have little or no concept of understanding. 

I won't pretend to know japanese fluently to make claims as to which is better, as I can only judge the jap partially and the english fully. I'll leave this to the people fluent in the language.


----------



## geG (Jan 28, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> That's called companies being lazy little cuntwaffles. At least with some games, they either dub the game with English lips everywhere, re-edit lips to match other releases, or in the case of MGS4, use a type of technique to make the lips que with the voice.
> 
> In this day and age, no game shouldn't have decent lip syncing.



Yeah I was pretty confused about how for KH2 they re-edited the lip movements to make them sync with English voices, while in FFXII, which was released later, the lip movements were unedited and were out of sync with the English voices.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 28, 2009)

Geg said:


> Yeah I was pretty confused about how for KH2 they re-edited the lip movements to make them sync with English voices, while in FFXII, which was released later, the lip movements were unedited and were out of sync with the English voices.



Final Fantasy = Square
Kingdom Hearts = Square + Disney

Obvious reasoning, no?


----------



## Athrum (Jan 28, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Final Fantasy = Square
> Kingdom Hearts = Square + Disney
> 
> Obvious reasoning, no?



Yeah, you got a point there xD

I think we didn't understand the points of each other lol. Im not defending that we should rule out every language in favor of Japanese, but when playing JAPENESE Rpg's if i can select the original VO i will. I don't do this with american or european games that have the japanese voices, or even the portuguese ones (since it's my main language), some good examples are Jak and Daxter and Heavenly Sword.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 28, 2009)

Holy crap that was nice. Anyone have the link to the English trailer??


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 28, 2009)

It's not in english yet, only english subbed.

And the video kept cutting out for me, so I couldn't watch it all


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 28, 2009)

Did you at least get to the gameplay??


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 28, 2009)

The very start of it. _Very start_. I didn't get any concrete look at it.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 28, 2009)

At first, I was all like "Snow looks like that guy from TWEWY ", but then I saw his rugged beard, and then I was all like "Holy sweet shit ".


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2009)

Stroev said:


> At first, I was all like "Snow looks like that guy from TWEWY "



Who looks like the KH II rendition of Seifer


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The campest character ever is that guy from Enchanted Arms.



The flamer?

He was funny.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 28, 2009)

Found a youtube of it. Without subs, but oh well.

Combat looks fricken' sweet. Damn I wish I could get the demo


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Found a youtube of it. Without subs, but oh well.
> 
> Combat looks fricken' sweet. Damn I wish I could get the demo



Wanna buy a really shitty movie for the demo?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

AC   .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't think I'd mind seeing AC.

Cept Area Codes would kill me.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> I don't think I'd mind seeing AC.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, suffer the agony of knowing that somewhere out there in the world, there is someone who does not hate AC with all their being.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't hate AC with all of my being.

I just think it's a pretty terrible movie and paying more than usual for it makes me go


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone else seen The Spirits Within? When I first saw it I was like "Wtf!? Where is Cloud?", but it turned out to be a decent movie, but it wasn't Final Fantasy like, more like a Miyozaki movie meets good character designs.

I saw it at the theatre.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 28, 2009)

I liked "Spirits Within", liked it a lot, even though there wasn't any magic, swords, summons, angsty heroes and the end was a rip-off of FFVII


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 28, 2009)

I was pleasantly surprised to see actual gameplay. Reminds me of X-2 but faster and flashier. I wonder how much of the game will take place in Cocoon since almost all of the trailers so far focused heavily on it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 28, 2009)

Knowing how huge FF games can get, I bet Cocoon's only a small part of the whole.


----------



## geG (Jan 28, 2009)

Spirits Within was a good movie if you ignore the fact that it had nothing to do with Final Fantasy aside from the name


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2009)

I liked advent children, and since i never bought it I will buy it on blu ray


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 29, 2009)

Geg said:


> Spirits Within was a good movie if you ignore the fact that it had nothing to do with Final Fantasy aside from the name


I just viewed it as yet another story in the FF series, I mean, FF7 has jack shit to do with FF10, but they're still both Final Fantasy


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2009)

Actually, there are quite a few theories on X occurring a couple of centuries, or maybe even millennia, to VII.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 29, 2009)

^I've seen quite a few of those.

It's actually not too bizzare to think about, especially considering Shinra in X-2.  He could have been the start of the whole Shinra mess that plagued VII's world much later down the road.

In any event, I'm going to assume that the three helpers of Snow will probably be the final 3 characters added (at least I'm hoping) for a total of 7 main cast characters.  All 3 look interesting to me haha.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 29, 2009)

Trailer was pretty badass. Makes me even more curious about how the battle system will work.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2009)

Seven is good. Seven main characters.

Shame it'll be the traditional 3 out in battle, 4 in reserve though.

Just once I'd like to get nuts with the entire party on the field.


----------



## Memos (Jan 29, 2009)

Ice Prince said:


> ^I've seen quite a few of those.
> 
> It's actually not too bizzare to think about, especially considering Shinra in X-2. He could have been the start of the whole Shinra mess that plagued VII's world much later down the road.
> 
> In any event, *I'm going to assume that the three helpers of Snow will probably be the final 3 characters added* (at least I'm hoping) for a total of 7 main cast characters. All 3 look interesting to me haha.


I think they were simplyBiggs and Wedge type characters, i think the main characters would be introduced with a little more fan-fare.

The trailer lacked Sazh.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2009)

I could hear him in the background when Lightning was facing the big robot.

I think.


----------



## Memos (Jan 29, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> I could hear him in the background when Lightning was facing the big robot.
> 
> I think.


 I wanted to seethe mecha nearly kill someone, then Sazh comes in with his twin-pistols and saves everyone, then, while smiling, his chocobo pops out of his afro and goes, "KWEEE!!". Then Sazh will say, "That's right Cloud, that WAS funny". Then they both laugh and Lightning and Vanille look at him dreamily while Snow gets emasculated.

(he has named his chocobo Cloud in reference to Cloud hair being chocobo coloured and the chocobo residing in Sazh's hair......)


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 29, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I think they were simplyBiggs and Wedge type characters, i think the main characters would be introduced with a little more fan-fare.
> 
> The trailer lacked Sazh.



I would hope not, unless unknown characters are just awesome, I've got my sights on those 3.  I know two of them participated in a battle with Snow, so that has me speculating.

Although, as you mentioned, could just be the Biggs/Wedge syndrome.

Seven main characters would be good, that way we have selection and enough for development.  I'm just hoping it's not those 4 currently listed....WAY too little, but I think SE is just waiting so there will be hype.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 29, 2009)

Nop, they are playable. You can see them in the trailer when the Snow gameplay shows, the girl and the orange haired dude are in the fight against those panther looking things. So that makes Lightning, Szas or whatever, Snow, Vannille, black haired girl, orange haired dude and the one missing is probably that shota kid people talked about in the Jump Festa, i bet that Akira Ishida is doing his voice. 7!


----------



## Wesley (Jan 29, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Seven is good. Seven main characters.
> 
> Shame it'll be the traditional 3 out in battle, 4 in reserve though.
> 
> Just once I'd like to get nuts with the entire party on the field.



Reserve reserve as in you can call in a party member to replace one?  Like in X?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2009)

I prefer those kind of reserve, like in FFXII.

First team goes down send in the second.

Not the lose the 4 party member loss, though I have to say 3 character limit in battle cuts down on needed grinding on many characters, and instead 1 party.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 29, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Yeah, that's Masashi Ebara. *Also at the end you can clearly ear Akira Ishida, which is the voice for Gaara, Athrun Zala, Chrno etc.* I bet he is the blond kid in your party. I can't quite tell who is the voice for Snow or Vanille.


That's who you hear at the end? =S

I hear Finny from Kuroshitsuji, lol  No hint of Ishida whatsoever. >___>

Actually if you listen to Finny's voice you wouldn't be able to tell, since Finny's character is more for comic purposes, so his voice seems to be more lighthearted, but I bet that's what he'd sound like if he was serious, like in the trailer =O


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 29, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Actually, there are quite a few theories on X occurring a couple of centuries, or maybe even millennia, to VII.



Whoa, you're right, i thought it was just a funny nod to FFVII when I played FFX-2. But it's actually connected :amazed

Here's what I found on a FF Wiki:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shinra (the kid from the Gullwings in this case) studies the Farplane after Final Fantasy X-2 ends, and realises that there is a lot of energy floating around in it which is actually comming from the planet itself. Basically, pyreflies are mako. With funding from Rin (who apparently is evil now), he starts research on how to extract it, but it takes over a thousand years to be completed. During this time, the people of Spira develop space travel and colonize the planet from FFVII. These are the Cetra. Some of Shinra's ancestors go with. A few thousand years further into the future, they form the Shin-Ra company and finally succeed in using the idea to create mako reactors.

If you're wondering, Dirge of Cerberus: Final Fantasy VII explains quite clearly that just as the planet is made of people (made of mako), the universe is made of planets (made of mako). So if Spira is in that world, it should function the same way as the planet of FFVII does. Dirge of Cerberus (along side Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children) also features an airship, the Shera, which is said to be made of ancient, non-mako technology. In light of the Spira/Planet connection, this implies that it was built by Spirans. It came from either the colonists from Spira, or the technological societies from Yu Yevon's time whose airships the Al-Bhed dig up and use in FFX and FFX-2.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 29, 2009)

How's Rin evil?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 29, 2009)

I would prefer that those theories about VII and X connections go die on a fire or something, no connections between the main FF please!


----------



## Wesley (Jan 29, 2009)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I would prefer that those theories about VII and X connections go die on a fire or something, no connections between the main FF please!



I don't really mind stuff like that, except I really hate the way Kingdom Hearts does it.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 29, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Nop, they are playable. You can see them in the trailer when the Snow gameplay shows, the girl and the orange haired dude are in the fight against those panther looking things. So that makes Lightning, Szas or whatever, Snow, Vannille, black haired girl, orange haired dude and the one missing is probably that shota kid people talked about in the Jump Festa, i bet that Akira Ishida is doing his voice. 7!



Shota guy is the one in the black and pink with goggles right?  I'm pretty sure that's who you're talking about, but I just figured I'd clarify haha.  I'd be content with Snow's helpers being the final 3....bleh, I just wish SE would hurry up and confirm already. XD


----------



## Memos (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm going with Sazh, Lightning, Snow and Vanille being the only main characters revealed so far, either in name or appearance.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## The Boss (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I don't really mind stuff like that, except I really hate the way Kingdom Hearts does it.



You mean putting all of them in one universe?


----------



## Wesley (Jan 29, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> You mean putting all of them in one universe?



I like continuity, but I dislike cross-overs.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2009)

I love cross-overs alot.

Marvel vs Capcom, Marvel itself, Kingdom Hearts, Super Robot Wars, Super Smash Brothers, Nippon Ichi games, and Shonen jump Superstars, love um all.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow thanks.



Kusuriuri said:


> I'm going with Sazh, Lightning, Snow and Vanille being the only main characters revealed so far, either in name or appearance.



Dude you can see 2 of the helpers in the trailer. They are fighting in Snow's party, there's even the bar with their names xD so that means they are playable.


----------



## Memos (Jan 29, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Wow thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you can see 2 of the helpers in the trailer. They are fighting in Snow's party, there's even the bar with their names xD so that means they are playable.


 Yeah, but i meant that i don't think they are main characters.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't think the guest character system will be carried over from XII.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 29, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> I don't think the guest character system will be carried over from XII.



Yeah, me neither. And from reports it seems those two characters have a major role in the Jump Festa trailer


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2009)

I think we all really want to see this trailer.

Imagine if that was the opening movie they showed


----------



## Athrum (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey Yondi, is there a way to save that trailer? I can't open it in my pc xD
My computer works with coal lol


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2009)

If you've got quicktime pro you could save it from the that link.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2009)

Snow was the one who went "You're not going to Pulse today" or something like that.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 29, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> I don't think the guest character system will be carried over from XII.



I'm hoping they don't include that either.  Just give us full time party members this time around (although it seems to be a pattern to have at least one guest character).  I know there has been a host of guest characters since at least FFVI.  

-VI (General Leo, Mog clan) 
-VII (Sephiroth) 
-VIII (Seifer, Edea)
-IX (Marcus, Blank, Cinna, Beatrix)
-X (Seymour)
-XII (Reks, Larsa, Reddas, Vossler) 

Perhaps they're just waiting to hype it up some.  I know it took awhile just to get Snow and Vanille on the character roster when we first saw them (hell it took forever just to get official names haha).


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2009)

They still need to do the traditional rival guest ownage.


----------



## Agitation (Jan 29, 2009)

lol didn't even know that trailer was on the PSN.

I need to check there more often. :/ That has to be the first trailer ever posted though right? (Europe).


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 29, 2009)

TV


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2009)

What? I can makes gifs.

I think.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2009)

It's just under 3 minutes.

Even if it's super high quality, it can't be *that* bad. It'd just take a little time.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 29, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> I don't think the guest character system will be carried over from XII.



They could carry that over.  Guest characters were not only in FF12.  Remember Seymour in FF10?  You played as him for a battle giving you the chance to test out his abilities and shit.  Then there was Biggs and Wedge in FF6 at the beginning and then there was Cinna and Marcus in FF9. 

They can do the same thing with the orange haired and the black haired girl.


----------



## Sesha (Jan 29, 2009)

Even though I know I probably should be a lot more cynical about the game, I actually thought the combat looked, *gasp*, interesting. I guess it's that one foolish part of me that still has hope for the series.

Too bad there aren't any particularly interesting characters besides Sazh. Oh well, maybe Female Cloud won't turn out to be that bland or tiresome a character. Hopefully.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 29, 2009)

I can't believe this crap lol
I just made an account saying that i was from the UK and you guys actually have different stuff in the store xD The Portuguese one doesn't have the FF trailer.
Now i have 4 accounts, mine, american, japanese and english xD


----------



## Agitation (Jan 29, 2009)

Athrum said:


> I can't believe this crap lol
> I just made an account saying that i was from the UK and you guys actually have different stuff in the store xD The Portuguese one doesn't have the FF trailer.
> Now i have 4 accounts, mine, american, japanese and english xD


They're probably too lazy to translate the subs into Portuguese then release it. In any case they should just leave it bare at least.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah, we usually get the trailers without subs, or with subs in english so that's no excuse for ditching us


----------



## Stroev (Jan 29, 2009)

At least I know Sazh is going to be awesome. A baby Chocobo. In his hair. Which is an afro. Old-school/non-ghettofag/non-wigger black guy.

Which part doesn't scream win?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2009)

You could hear him and "almost" see him when Lightning was facing off with the big scorpion mech.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 29, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Mmm weird, it's not on my PSN lol.


lol I only have 2  English and American xD I'll have to get a JP one at some point.



Athrum said:


> For the VA, that sounds a lot like Ishida, i've been watching Kuroshitsuji and the VA for Finny is rather unknown. Ishida has been doing this for quite awhile now and has won several awards. If you check the VA for past FF's you can see that most of them are well known for their works, so Ishida is a better choice for FF13 (and im almost certain that's him).


You really hear him? I seriously can't tell it's him on the trailer, and I usually can from the very first word he says on any character he plays that I'm unaware of.

It really sounds more like Finny to me xD I think he does the exact similar voice on the huge dog and the maid arc, if my memory serves me well. Try listening again from those episodes, you can definitely tell the similarities.



Athrum said:


> You can hear Snow talking quite a lot. He's the one talking when you see him smile at Vanille. The voice is familiar but i can't see from where, im researching deeper xD


Oh, that's him speaking? The lipsync was kinda bad so I thought it was someone else. xD

Well, try Sebastian from Kuroshitsuji (lol again) + Hosaka (the epitome of man himself xD) from Minami-ke, rofl. :3

Ono Daisuke, heh.

Although it sounded like Kamina from TTGL at one point, ofcourse this was my conclusion from hearing the leaked trailer audio we got not too long ago.


----------



## Sesha (Jan 29, 2009)

Sazh has the best design for a Final Fantasy character since Quina. Him having the same seiyu as Maito fucking Gai is even better.

He'll be in my party at all times. Hopefully I'll find someone worthy to occupy the other spots as well (unless we're forced to keep Lightning). Anything to keep Ms. Jailbait out of my party.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2009)

Snow as Kamina would be ungodly amounts of win.


----------



## Sesha (Jan 29, 2009)

Never saw TTGL. Wasn't that impressed by what I've seen of Kamina anyway, so it's not like it matters. 

Or were you just speculating/hoping/whatever?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm just entertained by little things.

As far as I'm concerned so far, I'm a big fan of all the characters we're seeing. Sazh is awesome, of course, but I'm a massive Lightning fan 

I remember reading something where it was said that all the characters we use would seem like main protagonists though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 29, 2009)

I wish FF produced my sexual scenes like mass effect did. I would enjoy that.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2009)

I think that'd kinda break what FF is though...


----------



## Stroev (Jan 29, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> As far as I'm concerned so far, I'm a big fan of all the characters we're seeing. Sazh is awesome, of course, but I'm a massive Lightning fan


Sazh fanclub. Someone's gotta do it.



> I remember reading something where it was said that all the characters we use would seem like main protagonists though.


FF6


----------



## Wesley (Jan 29, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I wish FF produced my sexual scenes like mass effect did. I would enjoy that.



Moogle sex ftl.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 29, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> I think that'd kinda break what FF is though...



It's fantasy. It's missing sexual fantasies in their. Foreplay options in FF would be innovative 



Wesley said:


> Moogle sex ftl.



depends on the moogle if it's transformed into a real person that is.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2009)

If only square were drunk developers like Rockstar, then you could have your sexy time.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 29, 2009)

Sazh and Lightning are definitely the two that stand out right now to me, Snow is alright but his attire still leaves a bit to be desired, and I REALLY REALLY hate Vanille's finished look.  She looks far too bland to me for some reason.  Almost like she's from another dimension or something, or just stepped out of a time warp (which I'd laugh if that really is what happens).


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2009)

Now for versus gameplay.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2009)

Ice Prince said:


> Sazh and Lightning are definitely the two that stand out right now to me, Snow is alright but his attire still leaves a bit to be desired, and I REALLY REALLY hate Vanille's finished look.  She looks far too bland to me for some reason.  Almost like she's from another dimension or something, or just stepped out of a time warp (which I'd laugh if that really is what happens).



She looks like Selphie, no?


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 29, 2009)

She does a bit haha.  Aside from hair color/style and such, I could definitely see the resemblance.

I just wish SE would hurry up and announce the rest of the main cast.  I'm still assuming probably 6-7 main characters.  I did however note that I saw the HP for the two members of Snow's resistance having "???" over their HP, which struck me a bit odd.  Perhaps they will just be guest characters?

And I've yet to see the "girly" boy main cast member haha.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 29, 2009)

_Slightly_ related. That destroyed bridge looks awesome.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 29, 2009)

Anybody here ordered the advent children blue ray with the demo of xiii? I just did after watching the new trailer for the Nth time and it feels great .


If the demo has enough story and if i comprehend it as well as i think i can ( played ffxii and dissidia completely in japanese...and understood them lol) i'll probably be importing xiii from japan a good year or so before it hits usa...i just hope they don't start including Jp voices in USA version of FF with XIII....cause then i'd feel stupid


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 29, 2009)

Haha I doubt we'll get JP voices.  I'm just hoping we get good NA voices.  I enjoyed most of XII's English cast(Balthier and Fran were wonderful), so I'm hoping I will XIII as well.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 29, 2009)

I'll think we get a good cast just like X and 12.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 29, 2009)

Who was the person who paid 70 + dollars on the ACC thing? sheesh all for a demo =/


----------



## Taki (Jan 29, 2009)

Not sure if this has been asked before: What is the title of the song that plays in the first Final fantasy XIII trailer's battle scene (when she's fighting on the train)


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Anybody here ordered the advent children blue ray with the demo of xiii? I just did after watching the new trailer for the Nth time and it feels great .



I'd get it if I could.

But I can't.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 30, 2009)

Ice Prince said:


> Haha I doubt we'll get JP voices.  I'm just hoping we get good NA voices.  I enjoyed most of XII's English cast(Balthier and Fran were wonderful), so I'm hoping I will XIII as well.



Balthier's VA in japanese was the same actor for Sanji from one piece...as good as he was in english his original form was unmatched.



> Who was the person who paid 70 + dollars on the ACC thing? sheesh all for a demo =/



I paid about that much...and honestly...i'll enjoy the blue ray version of AC on my HDTV...i never actually had the AC dvd, i only had it in data form...so it's not like i'm paying 70 bucks just for the demo. It'll be out in less than 3 months, thinking about it being so soon it just makes sense to me...i mean i work...70$ is less than a day's pay for me lol....i can afford it.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 30, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Who was the person who paid 70 + dollars on the ACC thing? sheesh all for a demo =/



There is nothing wrong with spending $85 with the fastest shipping and everything when you have money and a well paid job


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 30, 2009)

dragonbattousai said:


> There is nothing wrong with spending $85 with the fastest shipping and everything when you have money and a well paid job



For a DEMO?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 30, 2009)

A demo and a Blu-Ray version of Final Fantasy VII ACC.  It's good enough for me, I got money to burn.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 30, 2009)

Haha hey if you got the money, get it get it. XD


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't see why not, go burn sum cash.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 30, 2009)

If you're really throwing cash around, buy a copy for me and mail it out here  I could go for some XIII demo goodness


----------



## Memos (Jan 30, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> If you're really throwing cash around, buy a copy for me and mail it out here  I could go for some XIII demo goodness


 That is infact how i get all my games. I rely on the kindness of strangers on the internet.

Of course, it helps to pretend you're a loli.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2009)

I be patiently waiting for my versus gameplay trailer


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 30, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Anybody here ordered the advent children blue ray with the demo of xiii? I just did after watching the new trailer for the Nth time and it feels great .
> 
> If the demo has enough story and if i comprehend it as well as i think i can ( played ffxii and dissidia completely in japanese...and understood them lol) i'll probably be importing xiii from japan a good year or so before it hits usa...i just hope they don't start including Jp voices in USA version of FF with XIII....cause then i'd feel stupid


Final Fantasy VII Advent Children Complete [First Print w/ Final Fantasy XIII Trial Version] (Japan, Blu-Ray Region A) 	1 	US$ 69.90 (~49.99 GBP)

Fuck yeah British pound lol :3

Although, you're expecting that much story from a 2 hour demo? I'm sure we'll get _something_, but I'm really doubting that it'll be really deep and complex as I think you're thinking. xD

To be honest, I'm hoping for as less CG, talk and dialogue as possible, squeeze more gameplay in, gives me a higher learning curve to master for when the real thing arrives. =P

Judging from what we saw though, it seems really easy, it's just up to you to make the combinations you want to see the different movement animations. xD

(Also, lol at understanding XII in JP, up to this day, I've played the JP, English and the Zodiac Job System versions and I still have no idea what's going on  Congratulations xd)



Ice Prince said:


> Haha I doubt we'll get JP voices.  I'm just hoping we get good NA voices.  I enjoyed most of XII's English cast(Balthier and Fran were wonderful), so I'm hoping I will XIII as well.


I'm hoping for either a XIII: International or a PSN/XBL Language patch sometime down the road. :3



Vault said:


> I be patiently waiting for my versus gameplay trailer


Except from those screenshots, and the trailer descriptions, I think we'll be a long time waiting.


----------



## Kaname Tousen (Jan 30, 2009)

new trailer epic


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 30, 2009)

Vault said:


> I be patiently waiting for my versus gameplay trailer



Yeah definitely cant wait for that. Didnt we get some gameplay pictures before??


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 30, 2009)

Kaname Tousen said:


> new trailer epic



Since when did people post like cavemen again?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 30, 2009)

Since *censored* joined.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 30, 2009)

What see come be come?


----------



## Shrimp (Jan 30, 2009)

Me dont know, do you?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 30, 2009)

gameplay trailer i dont like it


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 30, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Final Fantasy VII Advent Children Complete [First Print w/ Final Fantasy XIII Trial Version] (Japan, Blu-Ray Region A) 	1 	US$ 69.90 (~49.99 GBP)
> 
> Fuck yeah British pound lol :3
> 
> ...



I remember reading it was a 3 hour demo...they're calling it "trial version" not demo in the main site...so it could be more than just what typically is considered a demo. 

Gameplay is important but i don't want to spoil all of the game mechanics in the game from the demo...although i do hope we get a summon to use.


As for XII...there's not much to understand, in ancient times there was this king who was the chosen of the gods and they gave him the sword that can cut parts of this super magically infused stone that gives you power and with that power he conquered the world.

Now in the present there's 3 kingdoms, one is neutral, one is good and one is Nazi. The nazi one managed to scientifically construct these magic stones and now they're conquering the other kingdoms. Ashe is chosen to be like that old king but she decided to win without being used by the gods cause if she was she'd be the god's tool and they'd still control the happenings of the human world....so by destroying the big crystal from which the smaller ones are cut off she released the human world from the grip of the gods (they're called Ocuria). Now it turns out that that's what the Nazi nation was after with that fallen god who was with Cid...but they wanted power with it, they wanted to take the place of the gods, that's why they lost.

That's the basic gist of it...as you can see there's not much character development though...and due to that the story seems more complex and is quite a bit alienating to us who prefer deep chars to deep history lessons .


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 30, 2009)

I want to consider getting a console but i don't know if i want a wii or 360


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 30, 2009)

Well do you want shovelware or games? 

/hides


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2009)

shovelware  hahahahaha

That pretty much sums it up


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 30, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Well do you want shovelware or games?
> 
> /hides



Yeah i pretty much noticed xbox 360 has had really good games. But i don't know why i feel so reluctant. I've been a Nintendo person growing up but now i just want to play something else rather than  mario zelda or prime. But i'm still hoping that the wii will provide that


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2009)

You will get Mario alright  loads and loads of Mario


----------



## Fenix (Jan 30, 2009)

So this is what Lightning wears underneath.......I am a little disappointed 



spoilered for size


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 30, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> gameplay trailer i dont like it



whats wrong with the trailer? the fact that they included in game footage is good news for me


----------



## Agitation (Jan 30, 2009)

True, this is also the first time I heard the VA's so I'm really happy with the new trailer.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 30, 2009)

Fenix said:


> So this is what Lightning wears underneath.......I am a little disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> spoilered for size



What, finally a female character wearing actual clothing *cough*Fran*cough*Ashe*cough*

And you complain?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 30, 2009)

The Scientist said:


> whats wrong with the trailer? the fact that they included in game footage is good news for me



He/she/it probably expected a somewhat different battle system.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> What, finally a female character wearing actual clothing *cough*Fran*cough*Ashe*cough*
> 
> And you complain?



Hey nothing wrong with fran or ashe


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 30, 2009)

Lightning is superior


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 30, 2009)

Glad to actually see some gameplay, though it really just reminds of a more advanced version of XII's battle system.

I'm much more interested to see more of Versus' story and gameplay fleshed out.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 30, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Terra is superior


Spelling mistake there, pal.

And XIII is the only one I'm getting, not any spin-offs.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 30, 2009)

Stroev said:


> And XIII is the only one I'm getting, not any spin-offs.



Do you realize how you sound when you say that? It's not like Dirge of Cerberus where it's the same characters and a branch of the story, it's a completely different game. Just think of it as FFXIV. Stop belittling Versus just because it has XIII in the title as well.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 30, 2009)

It's a spin off in the FF 13 universe. It's not a main line FF.  But I do see your point fraust.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 30, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> It's a spin off in the FF 13 universe. It's not a main line FF.



Yeah, I see the technicality, but is that really any reason for people to put it down and not buy it. That's probably the most pathetic thing I've ever heard and I hope those people don't call themselves fans of the series.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 30, 2009)

Hell, all three, XIII, Versus and Agito look equally interesting. Or they do when I'm looking at it from my personal unbiased standpoint. If I'm looking at it based on what I like, XIII has Lightning and thus wins


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm interested in all three for ff13, but FF13 is by far the best looking one to me. verses looks good but something about the sasuke looking character i can't quite like. 

And agito is handheld, good, maybe even great. But to amaze me on a handheld is hard.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 31, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I'm interested in all three for ff13, but FF13 is by far the best looking one to me. verses looks good but something about the *sasuke* looking character i can't quite like.
> 
> And agito is handheld, good, maybe even great. But to amaze me on a handheld is hard.



Just because


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm still waiting on the ladyboy of XIII to be revealed.  Haha, you know we'll have one. 

At this point, it looks like the Shota kid, but....who knows.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 31, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Hell, all three, XIII, Versus and Agito look equally interesting. Or they do when I'm looking at it from my personal unbiased standpoint. If I'm looking at it based on what I like, XIII has Lightning and thus wins



Neh, I personally the much darker and drammatic atmoshphere Versus has over 13, which seems way too bright and colorful for my taste, as for Agitio from what I recall reading it has something to do with cards, the moment I read that I just went 'no'.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 31, 2009)

if the Ps3 version uses DTS or any high quality audio codec / lossless. I will be getting that one.


----------



## Trunkten (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't see how anyone can denounce a game before it's released, and declare that they won't be buying. For all we know at this point, Versus could turn out to be a far superior game to XIII...


----------



## Memos (Jan 31, 2009)

Trunkten said:


> I don't see how anyone can denounce a game before it's released, and declare that they won't be buying. For all we know at this point, Versus could turn out to be a far superior game to XIII...


 I agree, well said. At this point, we can only judge on certain factors that are important to us. Though i am not denouncing one or the other, out of all three FNC games, i'm looking forward to FF12 most of all simply because that is what we have seen most of and seeing as it is possibly the first to be released out of the 3, it is the one i am most excited for.


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 31, 2009)

Well I think they all look really good so far, and I'll probably end up getting all of them unless they just turn out to be complete shit. Now I just need to get a new TV so I can actually play these games in good quality.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 31, 2009)

Thus far, XIII has me the most excited.  I'm just hoping more character information is released soon.

The only thing I generally like about Versus is Noctis' design, as well as Stella's design.  His "pals" are somewhat bland to me, and it seems as though they will probably be the only playables aside from the potential of Stella at some point.

Agito actually has me more interested than Versus atm.  I really like the idea of the main character using tarot cards as a weapon...that's quite unique, and clever imo.  Hopefully the main cast gets official names and not those silly weapon names.  What also has me excited about this is that the story is apparenly going to be quite long, which is never a bad thing.


----------



## geG (Jan 31, 2009)

I might be more excited for Versus if we'd actually seen any gameplay in the past three years.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 31, 2009)

Square likes to take their sweet time, but it's usually worth it, at least graphic wise.... I just wish we could get a subtitled version instead of a english dub in NA/Europe. English voice actors ruin it for me


----------



## Batman (Jan 31, 2009)

And only a year away.


----------



## Agitation (Jan 31, 2009)

ACC is region A for blu-ray and there is no way I'm paying $60-70 for a demo version of FFXIII.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 31, 2009)

Guess I won't be getting it.

I don't think Versus or Agito excite me yet cause they're ever further away than XIII is.


----------



## SCHY (Jan 31, 2009)

I decided yesterday that i'd be getting both FFXIII and versusXIII for PS3. 

(I also only figured yesterday that they were 2 different games <_< Baka)


----------



## Stroev (Jan 31, 2009)

Nah, it's just that thinking of XIII in the title and not being a main game puts me off.

Of course, once I see kickass gameplay and final boss, and some kind of great plot, I'll see when I can. Other than that, I'd rather have it under the Crystal Chronicles title. :ho


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

Anyone knows if the gameplay will have the option to turn from real time to turn based??

P.S can someone post the latest ff 13 trailer link ( not versus)
!


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2009)

Versus does excite me most of the three.

They changed my smiley.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> P.S can someone post the latest ff 12 link ( not versus)
> !



13?

Versus excites me the most, too. I love the music most of all. Not many games this gen have rememberable music like last-gen games did, but I think Versus (and XIII as well) will be among the few that do.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

Fraust said:


> 13?
> 
> Versus excites me the most, too. I love the music most of all. Not many games this gen have rememberable music like last-gen games did, but I think Versus (and XIII as well) will be among the few that do.


yeah 13 ( my bad )
versus didnt impressed me... especially the main... thats why im gonna play the 13 first then versus


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm just hoping Agito gets better names for their characters.  I seriously do not want them named after weapons...


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2009)

Are they named after FF weapons, or random normal weapons?


----------



## Memos (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the characters will have proper names this time around.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 2, 2009)

I sincerely hope so, especially since I'm somewhat interested in Agito at this point--at least moreso than I am with Versus.

Xeha: Right now, they're just named after the weapons they use I believe.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2009)

As long as they are better then the ones in FF12.


----------



## Tehmk (Feb 2, 2009)

The 1080P trailer from PSN was brilliant, looks like the game going well, sadly the 2010 release date is a bummer. >.> Lightning looks pretty hot.  Also the massive guy is well massive.  
I'm kinda out of the loop on Versus. Are there any videos out for it? Like gameplay videos for example? Can't find any.


----------



## Memos (Feb 2, 2009)

Tehmk said:


> The 1080P trailer from PSN was brilliant, looks like the game going well, sadly the 2010 release date is a bummer. >.> Lightning looks pretty hot.  Also the massive guy is well massive.
> I'm kinda out of the loop on Versus. *Are there any videos out for it? Like gameplay videos for example?* Can't find any.


 There is a trailer for Versus, but the gameplay is a few seconds at best.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> There is a trailer for Versus, but the gameplay is a few seconds at best.



Where? I don't think I've seen any gameplay.


----------



## Memos (Feb 2, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Where? I don't think I've seen any gameplay.


 I should say, gameplay footage.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2009)

What's the difference? I've seen no form of gameplay whatsoever. What am I missing?


----------



## Memos (Feb 2, 2009)

Fraust said:


> What's the difference? I've seen no form of gameplay whatsoever. What am I missing?


 In-game could be like cutscenes and such and gameplay is what you actually play. the little battle posturing in the trailer was apparently in-game cutscenes.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2009)

I've been lost.

So there's basically no difference in graphics for Versus. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2009)

How depressing, after seeing the trailer on psn, I could see all the frame-rate drops.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 3, 2009)

It's the same trailer which was released on the site.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 3, 2009)

The main of FF 13 reminds me of Ashe for some reason


----------



## Tehmk (Feb 3, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> How depressing, after seeing the trailer on psn, I could see all the frame-rate drops.



I think you and I saw different trailers.  

The PSN trailer was utterly brilliant.


With FFXIII and Versus on the PS3 and Agito on the PSP, it's going to be mental FF mania.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2009)

I must just have a eye for those kind of things.


----------



## .44 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ah, a good thread. If only we get an Auron 2.0 in FFXIII.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 3, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> The main of FF 13 reminds me of Ashe for some reason



Lightning > Ashe


----------



## .44 (Feb 3, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Lightning > Ashe



I hope so. Ashe was a bitch for the majority of FFXII. Also her stats weren't ideal for a main character. I'm expecting gameplay-wise for Lightning to be similar to Tidus. We'll see though.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 3, 2009)

.44 said:


> I'm expecting [...] for Lightning to be similar to Tidus.



Yes. Lightning is also a girl.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm just overall a massive Lightning tard. Squeenix'd have to put a lot of work in to ruin Lightning for me, and I don't think they will, so I'll just go on, day in, day out, stating how Lightning is awesome. It's what I do


----------



## .44 (Feb 3, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Yes. Lightning is also a girl.



Hey, Tidus was manlier than Vaan. By a lot.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 3, 2009)

.44 said:


> Hey, Tidus was manlier than Vaan. By a lot.



That's not saying much.


----------



## .44 (Feb 3, 2009)

I think you're too harsh on him...maybe because Auron was standing right next to him the whole time.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 3, 2009)

Auron next to Tidus is like Big Boss next to Otocan.

But Lightning is better than both Tidus and Vaan so far, so it's cool.


----------



## .44 (Feb 3, 2009)

No, even more of a difference.

I guess it was only natural to have a female lead, since they didn't have any more room to make a more effeminate male.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 3, 2009)

Haha I have a feeling we've yet to see our fem guy yet(unless it's the shota boy).  He's obviously not going to be the lead this time, but SE has a way of always getting a ladyboy in there. ^_^

And since I saw Tidus mentioned, I didn't really think he was all that girly to be honest.  Auron was just *too* much man. XD


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 3, 2009)

.44 said:


> I hope so. Ashe was a bitch for the majority of FFXII. Also her stats weren't ideal for a main character. I'm expecting gameplay-wise for Lightning to be similar to Tidus. We'll see though.



What the.. Ashe had some, if not the best stats in the game.


----------



## .44 (Feb 3, 2009)

I guess the real questionable pair of FFX was Gatta and Luzzu. 

And just for fun, a long time ago I read this and liked it.



@Amanomurakumo: Not to have as your only character at the beginning...


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 3, 2009)

FFXII never had any insane powerhouse like most of the other FFs. I was fine with that but when it came to stats and average wise, she seriously had the best overall with Vaan a close second. Besides, game wasn't hard enough that a powerhouse was needed, your party could handle anything.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope XIII is difficult.


----------



## .44 (Feb 3, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> FFXII never had any insane powerhouse like most of the other FFs. I was fine with that but when it came to stats and average wise, she seriously had the best overall with Vaan a close second. Besides, game wasn't hard enough that a powerhouse was needed, your party could handle anything.


In XII they were all about the same more or less, and any were viable at anything, I suppose. Generally it's best to have the first character be built for speed, though, since they'll be fighting alone for a while. I also hope they step the difficulty up a bit. Also, I hope it goes back to being more strategy based like those before XII (excluding XI since I've never played it). 


Fraust said:


> I hope XIII is difficult.


Agreed. I would like a return to being turn-based personally.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't think Vaan was supposed to be manly he was a teenager after all.


Also Final Fantasys haven't been difficult for a LONG time, since before the PS1 era.


----------



## .44 (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't care if it's insanely challenging...especially if a frustrating boss fight interrupted the story, but I would prefer to be given a more active role than in FFXII.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 3, 2009)

FFIV was the last difficult FF for me. Last Remnant was more difficult than VII-XII. It's been fine to me since I've loved every story (aside from XII) so I overlooked the difficulty, but I would like this next-gen to have an all around amazing FF.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 4, 2009)

.44 said:


> In XII they were all about the same more or less, and any were viable at anything, I suppose. Generally it's best to have the first character be built for speed, though, since they'll be fighting alone for a while. I also hope they step the difficulty up a bit. Also, I hope it goes back to being more strategy based like those before XII (excluding XI since I've never played it).
> 
> Agreed. I would like a return to being turn-based personally.



I would have preferred if FFXII was shipped as the International version with the Zodiac job license boards by on the get go to at least add some hard-coded variety to the cast. I had to force my characters to only wear certain equipment and stats to artificially do it. (BTW, the last couple of marks required some strategy to beat decently fast  )

It's still early but it seems like FFXIII is going to have it's characters be a bit more job specific but to what extent is still up in the air. 

As for difficulty, the only part of FFs that ever were difficult were the optional/secret boss fights. The main game itself never was to the level that you had to use elixirs/mega-elixirs or a similar item unless you felt like it for the lulz. I do hope that they at least scale the final boss to your party's level or something similar so that he truly is the hardest boss in the game. Always sucks to fight optional bosses and then just one shot the final boss. Quite anti-climatic.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 4, 2009)

I wished they would've thrown FFXII in the garbage bin. Seriously I didn't feel like I was playing a game at all, the combat system was flat out boring and horrible.


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

I found Ashe to be the best character on my team on several occasions, much better than Vaan ever was, unless i went out of my way to favour him of course.

The last difficult FF i played was _FF4 DS_. All the FF's from 7 to 12 didn't present any challenge at all. The only challenge i found was in FF9 and 10's optional bosses, I still haven't beaten Ozma Weapon in 9 and it took me a hell of a long time to beat Penance without Zanmato, otherwise, everything was too easy, but i don't think that dtracted from the fun.

I want the Zodiac Board version of FF12 so much


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 4, 2009)

Looking at the zodiac boards (I looked them up), I don't really favour them. They don't give a "100%" completed feel to the leveling aspect, everyone will have bits and pieces missing. And you can only use one board throughout the duration of the game. Not my style.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 4, 2009)

I just hated XII's liscence board all together for the most part.

I seriously hope they just go back to regular level ups or something, and have characters excel in certain areas or something (kinda like how IX did it).  I really enjoyed IX's battle system the best simply because you knew what everybody was good at.  Maybe that's just me though.


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Ice Prince said:


> I just hated XII's liscence board all together for the most part.
> 
> I seriously hope they just go back to regular level ups or something, and have characters excel in certain areas or something (kinda like how IX did it).  I really enjoyed IX's battle system the best simply because you knew what everybody was good at.  Maybe that's just me though.



I agree, FF9 had a brilliantly simple system. It was easy and simple to manage everything and also to see how the characters grew.

My favourite system was probably FF7 though, i loved the materia system


----------



## Athrum (Feb 4, 2009)

I like 10's sphere grid.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I found Ashe to be the best character on my team on several occasions, much better than Vaan ever was, unless i went out of my way to favour him of course.
> 
> The last difficult FF i played was _FF4 DS_. All the FF's from 7 to 12 didn't present any challenge at all. The only challenge i found was in FF9 and 10's optional bosses, I still haven't beaten Ozma Weapon in 9 and it took me a hell of a long time to beat Penance without Zanmato, otherwise, everything was too easy, but i don't think that dtracted from the fun.
> 
> I want the Zodiac Board version of FF12 so much



Ozma is easy with a little luck and a couple Trances ready to go.  Two rounds of Steiner and Zidane wailing away at it, and it'll fall fast.  You don't even need that high of a level.  Just as long as you don't get nailed by a bunch of status effects, you'll be fine.

I recently replayed FF6 and this time I actually tried to manage the Esper level up bonuses.  My characters ended up underleveled but it was probably the strongest party that I had ever created.  Also, I got to see how hard Kefka could be if you under level 40.  Bastard has some mean abilities.


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Ozma is easy with a little luck and a couple Trances ready to go.  Two rounds of Steiner and Zidane wailing away at it, and it'll fall fast.  You don't even need that high of a level.  Just as long as you don't get nailed by a bunch of status effects, you'll be fine.


I'm always low on luck when i face Ozma. I do need to get some better equipment though, my weapons, spells and trance's are fine but my armour is lacking. I'll beat him sometime soon when i replay 9 again.


> I recently replayed FF6 and this time I actually tried to manage the Esper level up bonuses.  My characters ended up underleveled but it was probably the strongest party that I had ever created.  Also, I got to see how hard Kefka could be if you under level 40.  Bastard has some mean abilities.



Ultima broke that game in half, especially when you got that item which makes it cost 1 magic point. Without that, Kefka is quite a good fight.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Ultima broke that game in half, especially when you got that item which makes it cost 1 magic point. Without that, Kefka is quite a good fight.



The Economizer is worthless.  Osmose is very cheap and very powerful in FF6.  A Gem box, which can be won if you bet an economizer in the coliseum, allows you to cast that, along with any another spell.  So it'd be ultima/ultima, ultima/ultima, ultima/osmose.  Naturally depending upon now much mp you have, because Osmose is practically guaranteed to fill it back up to the max.

If there's a DS version, I hope they adjust some of the stats (stamina sucks), tinker with some of the equipment, lift the 9999 limit, but otherwise leave things as they are.


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Wesley said:


> The Economizer is worthless.  Osmose is very cheap and very powerful in FF6.  A Gem box, which can be won if you bet an economizer in the coliseum, allows you to cast that, along with any another spell.  So it'd be ultima/ultima, ultima/ultima, ultima/osmose.  Naturally depending upon now much mp you have, because Osmose is practically guaranteed to fill it back up to the max.
> 
> If there's a DS version, I hope they adjust some of the stats (stamina sucks), tinker with some of the equipment, lift the 9999 limit, but otherwise leave things as they are.



FF6 had several items which totally broke the game, such as that item which let you hit about 8 times with each weapon.

(its been years since i played it)

I hope there is a DS version of 5 and 6.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 4, 2009)

The Offering and Genji Glove.  It wasn't that bad for the most part, but some characters had access to weapons that ignored defense and one character even had an item that ignored the limiters placed on the Offering and Genji Glove.  At a high enough level, 70000 damage per round wasn't impossible.  On the other hand, that's only if you really wanted to grind.  

Like I said, I beat the game with all characters under level 40 (it's possible to win with under 30).  All I had to do was manage the esper bonuses (Zoneseek and Bismark mainly).  By the time I reached the world of ruin, Terra knocking off 9999 with a tetriary level spell wasn't unheard of, provided she was using Morph.


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Wesley said:


> The Offering and Genji Glove.  It wasn't that bad for the most part, but some characters had access to weapons that ignored defense and one character even had an item that ignored the limiters placed on the Offering and Genji Glove.  At a high enough level, 70000 damage per round wasn't impossible.  On the other hand, that's only if you really wanted to grind.
> 
> Like I said, *I beat the game with all characters under level 40 *(it's possible to win with under 30).  All I had to do was manage the esper bonuses (Zoneseek and Bismark mainly).  By the time I reached the world of ruin, Terra knocking off 9999 with a tetriary level spell wasn't unheard of, provided she was using Morph.



I should try that next time, i bet it was a lot more fun too.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I should try that next time, i bet it was a lot more fun too.



The only real downside is that Locke is pretty much useless for stealing.  If he's underleveled, he can't steal shit, which kind of sucks when going after choice items on certain bosses.

As for fun, yes, it's very fun.  Especially when you're trying to do the Phoenix cave right out of the gate.  Picking up Locke so you can get that cursed shield early to avoid needless grinding.  Although you probably won't break it without a _little grinding._


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 4, 2009)

Haha lord I remember Ozma.  First time I ever fought it, it destroyed me.  However, second time was much easier.  Bascially as was mentioned, just go in with your trance bars almost filled and it won't take too long (provided you don't get silly status crap).  Then again, I had my characters well into the 70 levels, as well as ultimate weapons and pretty good armor/accessories.

My party was Zidane, Vivi, Freya, and Amarant I believe(when I beat it), not that it really matters.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 4, 2009)

Athrum said:


> I like 10's sphere grid.



So did I. So much customization possible for every character. I wouldn't mind something like that to give a little more control to the player, but I wouldn't be disgusted if it was just "LEVEL UP! Here are some stat boosts, you better like'em."


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Fraust said:


> So did I. *So much customization possible for every character*. I wouldn't mind something like that to give a little more control to the player, but I wouldn't be disgusted if it was just "LEVEL UP! Here are some stat boosts, you better like'em."



Really? well, maybe after a while, but for most of the time, it was a simple path you had to follow, and after that, all the characters became the same anyway.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 4, 2009)

.44 said:


> I hope so. Ashe was a bitch for the majority of FFXII. Also her stats weren't ideal for a main character. I'm expecting gameplay-wise for Lightning to be similar to Tidus. We'll see though.


Tidus was an outer crap..... i hope il never see a main like tidus ever again


----------



## Fraust (Feb 4, 2009)

Well you weren't going on a linear path where one person only had high magic stats or was only a power character. You chose what the character would be good at, or if you played long enough, everyone maxed out everything.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 4, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Well you weren't going on a linear path where one person only had high magic stats or was only a power character. You chose what the character would be good at, or if you played long enough, everyone maxed out everything.



In what game is that?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 4, 2009)

Wesley said:


> In what game is that?


FF X probably


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 4, 2009)

Meh.. I usually don't mind that linear path.. adds more uniqueness to each character. Although it can be a bit annoying once in awhile.. But the thing that annoys me mostly is that the main character of most ffs is always a swordsman.. Never a mage.. Unless it's a girl or something Well at least as far as I've played the ff series.. From 7++

And Tidus was just annoying...:=) Somehow I feel this way about every character from FF made so far after IX(I liked it)


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 4, 2009)

FFIX is the best FF out there! i hope FF XIII will be good


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 4, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> FFIX is the best FF out there! i hope FF XIII will be good



Best Soundtrack at least.. I don't know about the best... but it's certainly memorable... Garland FTW!!(he's still out there... i know he is)
I think it's underrated....


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 4, 2009)

Kuja was a great villain....and Garland dark role was awesome indeed.
The Story in ff was epic, along with it classic tune and old school gameplay!


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Svenno said:


> Meh.. I usually don't mind that linear path.. adds more uniqueness to each character. Although it can be a bit annoying once in awhile.. But the thing that annoys me mostly is that the main character of most ffs is always a swordsman.. Never a mage.. Unless it's a girl or something Well at least as far as I've played the ff series.. From 7++
> 
> And Tidus was just annoying...:=) Somehow I feel this way about every character from FF made so far after IX(I liked it)



Terra was the main character of FF6. Some say it was Celes, but either way, they were both female.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 4, 2009)

I still put the blame Tidus's voice actor for much of the flack he has gotten. He purposely decided to make Tidus whiny when he wasn't (at least more so). Didn't much like his character design though and Vaan wasn't that much better but at least his voice didn't make me cringe. Lightning at least, is pleasing to look at though SE is really going nuts with all the acrobatics as of late.

Terra was more central to the plot than Celes not to mention SE chose her for Dissidia. Pretty much cements her as lead character.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 4, 2009)

Svenno said:


> Best Soundtrack at least.



I think Melodies of Life is the best piece in any FF game. I'm going to learn it (once my keyboard comes in the mail).

Yeah, I was talking about X before.


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Fraust said:


> I think Melodies of Life is the best piece in any FF game. I'm going to learn it (once my keyboard comes in the mail).
> 
> Yeah, I was talking about X before.



[YOUTUBE]joRZL671Esk[/YOUTUBE]

Simply amazing.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Terra was the main character of FF6. Some say it was Celes, but either way, they were both female.



That's interesting.  Celes being the main character.  Arugably, if you discount the fact that Terra was the first character introduced, Celes might just edge Terra out in terms of perspective and character developement.  And technically you can beat the game without recruiting Terra, though she will be in the ending regardless.

If you really wanted to argue it and you ignore the fact that Terra is the poster girl for the game, a case definiently could be made that Celes is just as much the main character as Terra, if not more so.

Then again, there's hardly a point in the game where Locke isn't hanging off of either of them, so...


----------



## Fraust (Feb 4, 2009)

It's nice, but the emotion just isn't there for me since I didn't play the game.


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> [YOUTUBE]joRZL671Esk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Simply amazing.



Sounds very nice... I haven't played FF6, I tried it on emulator about a year back.. But the trouble is it's not as pleasing to look at as the games became in FF7 and so on... I suppose that's shallow of me, I will get into it. But the graphics is what made me delay it for so long... From what I hear, it's supposed to have a very good story alltogether as well.. 

I also had some nasty compatibility problems with the sound and actually getting past the menu... When using it on Epsxe^^


----------



## Zetta (Feb 4, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I still put the blame Tidus's voice actor for much of the flack he has gotten. He purposely decided to make Tidus whiny when he wasn't (at least more so). Didn't much like his character design though and Vaan wasn't that much better but at least his voice didn't make me cringe. Lightning at least, is pleasing to look at though SE is really going nuts with all the acrobatics as of late.
> 
> Terra was more central to the plot than Celes not to mention SE chose her for Dissidia. Pretty much cements her as lead character.



BOOOHOOO I WANNA GO HOME TO ZANARKAND! BAWWWWW I DON'T LIEK IT HERE A BLOO BLOO BLOO.

Tidus's role could have been performed by a tape set to bitch. Auron was clearly FFX's main character, much like Balthier in FFXII. He's the leading man remember?


----------



## Wesley (Feb 4, 2009)

Fraust said:


> It's nice, but the emotion just isn't there for me since I didn't play the game.



That's what remixes are for.


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Wesley said:


> That's interesting.  Celes being the main character.  Arugably, if you discount the fact that Terra was the first character introduced, Celes might just edge Terra out in terms of perspective and character developement.  And technically you can beat the game without recruiting Terra, though she will be in the ending regardless.
> 
> If you really wanted to argue it and you ignore the fact that Terra is the poster girl for the game, *a case definiently could be made that Celes is just as much the main character as Terra*, if not more so.
> 
> Then again, there's hardly a point in the game where Locke isn't hanging off of either of them, so...


The bold is what i usually go for. though terra is much more instrumental in regards to the plot, most of what happens is due to Terra. Kefka/The Empire is after her for her magical powers and nature.

Although i like them both as main characters, if i had to choose one, it would easily be Terra. 

I never really got the cae for locke being the main character, but then again, it has been a while since i last played. maybe you can remind me.


Fraust said:


> It's nice, but the emotion just isn't there for me since I didn't play the game.


Fair enough, though you should really play it, great game.


Svenno said:


> Sounds very nice... I haven't played FF6, I tried it on emulator about a year back.. But the trouble is it's not as pleasing to look at as the games became in FF7 and so on... I suppose that's shallow of me, I will get into it. But the graphics is what made me delay it for so long... From what I hear, it's supposed to have a very good story alltogether as well..
> 
> I also had some nasty compatibility problems with the sound and actually getting past the menu... When using it on Epsxe^^


You have to get it somehow and forget about the graphics. It is a great game, maybe even the best FF.


Zetta said:


> BOOOHOOO I WANNA GO HOME TO ZANARKAND! BAWWWWW I DON'T LIEK IT HERE A BLOO BLOO BLOO.
> 
> Tidus's role could have been performed by a tape set to bitch. Auron was clearly FFX's main character, much like Balthier in FFXII. He's the leading man remember?


----------



## Wesley (Feb 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I never really got the cae for locke being the main character, but then again, it has been a while since i last played. maybe you can remind me.



The fact that the dude is always there.  Besides splitting up into three groups after meeting the Returners, Locke is always in the party in the World of Balance.  Everyone else leaves or is made unavailable for one reason or another, but Locke is always available and more often than not, required to be in the party.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 4, 2009)

FF6 does indeed rank among my favorite FFs and favorite RPGs of all time.

And when you're being placed on the same level as Suikoden 2, Xenogears and Persona 3, you know you're awesome.


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Wesley said:


> The fact that the dude is always there.  Besides splitting up into three groups after meeting the Returners, Locke is always in the party in the World of Balance.  Everyone else leaves or is made unavailable for one reason or another, but Locke is always available and more often than not, required to be in the party.



Vaan was always there in FF12, doesn't mean he was the main character. Outside of the party, and also acting as your primary view into the game, he didn't really effect the game in such a way as the others did.

But I do see what you mean, I could, in a pinch, accept him as the main character.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Vaan was always there in FF12, doesn't mean he was the main character. Outside of the party, and also acting as your primary view into the game, he didn't really effect the game in such a way as the others did.
> 
> But I do see what you mean, I could, in a pinch, accept him as the main character.



You know what else is interesting?  Thinking about it, FF6 used a ton of flashbacks for storytelling and character developement, and as far as I can remember it was the first rpg I had ever played that had done so.  Kefka is introduced in a dream sequence after Terra is knocked unconcious.  Locke remembers his girlfriend in flashbacks.  Shadow basically only has dream sequences for his character developement.  Hell, you can actually walk through Cyan's memories at one point.  And even a dungeon that had no particular relevance to any character used a flashback to depict a battle from the War of the Magi.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 4, 2009)

In VI, I generally got the feeling that the main characters were Terra, Locke and to a smaller point, Celes(especially during the second half of the game in the World of Ruin).

I don't necessarily think there was a "main" main character, but if I had to pick one, I'd pick Terra I suppose.


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Wesley said:


> You know what else is interesting?  Thinking about it, FF6 used a ton of flashbacks for storytelling and character developement, and as far as I can remember it was the first rpg I had ever played that had done so.  Kefka is introduced in a dream sequence after Terra is knocked unconcious.  Locke remembers his girlfriend in flashbacks.  Shadow basically only has dream sequences for his character developement.  Hell, you can actually walk through Cyan's memories at one point.  And even a dungeon that had no particular relevance to any character used a flashback to depict a battle from the War of the Magi.


I never noticed that TBH. Do you think it has an underlying reason to it?


Ice Prince said:


> In VI, I generally got the feeling that the main characters were Terra, Locke and to a smaller point, Celes(especially during the second half of the game in the World of Ruin).
> 
> I don't necessarily think there was a "main" main character, but if I had to pick one, I'd pick Terra I suppose.



Yes.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I never noticed that TBH. Do you think it has an underlying reason to it?



Aside from being a huge step forward in terms of story-telling, not really.  Previous games emphasised the adventure and things happening to characters as they proggressed through it.  Sometimes something that had happened or where a character came from would be referenced, but would not usually be depicted.  However with FFVI there were these little character scenes that actually gave the characters a past of all things.  And not just the characters, but Odin being turned to stone, Mobilz being blown away with the kids struggling to save their parents...

I know it's kind of hard to have empathy with primitive tilesets and sprites, but if you play through the game and you are mindful, there's actually quite a bit that happened that you probably wouldn't remember as having happened in the game.


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Aside from being a huge step forward in terms of story-telling, not really.  Previous games emphasised the adventure and things happening to characters as they proggressed through it.  Sometimes something that had happened or where a character came from would be referenced, but would not usually be depicted.  However with FFVI there were these little character scenes that actually gave the characters a past of all things.  And not just the characters, but Odin being turned to stone, Mobilz being blown away with the kids struggling to save their parents...
> 
> I know it's kind of hard to have empathy with primitive tilesets and sprites, but if you play through the game and you are mindful, there's actually quite a bit that happened that you probably wouldn't remember as having happened in the game.



I really need to play the game again

Thanks.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 4, 2009)

I could go on and on about all the little discoveries I made as I replayed the game recently, but I'll let you make your own first.


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I could go on and on about all the little discoveries I made as I replayed the game recently, but I'll let you make your own first.



I would like to hear them. I probably won't get around to playing it for a long while.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 4, 2009)

VI also had a nice use of "vocals" as well.

Aria di Mezzo Caratere? Kefka laugh?


----------



## On and On (Feb 4, 2009)

*hasn't played 6 or 9*

8 had a great system.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Really? well, maybe after a while, but for most of the time, it was a simple path you had to follow, and after that, all the characters became the same anyway.



The same could be said of many Final Fantasy titles. In 7 all my characters ended up having the same materia set, and in 8 everyone ended up with the same junctions.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 4, 2009)

First, let me talk about Relm.  Previously when I'd played the game, I didn't pay much attention to her.   Little girl, has a worthless special ability, kind of introduced late in the game.  Apparently Shadow's daughter.  Annoying brat that threatens to draw pictures.  No big deal really.

But no, this time when I played I noticed something else; she's really dedicated to her art.  For Relm, art is life and death itself.  She threatened to kill herself because Uncle Ulty refused to allow her to draw his portrait, and even when being attacked by Chadarnook, she diligently kept on painting.  She's tougher than she looks and puts her life on the line as much as anyone else for her beliefs.

And if that weren't enough, there's the possibility that Square tried to sneak a lolita in on us.  Relm is mature for her age.  She knew what they meant by Edgar getting to know one of the waitresses in Vector, coining the nickname "lover boy" which she uses both times she talks directly to him.  On top of that, she is shown to spook him in the ending sequence aboard the airship, as well as Relm herself implying that she sees herself as a woman, only a bit younger than Terra and Celes.

Edgar seems to be a bit shocked by her behavior.  He asked her old she was, saying she had grown up far to quickly.  This coming from Edgar, someone less than chaste himself, it's unlikely that he pities Relm for her maturity, but instead is possibly...interested, despite himself?  

Relm flirts with Edgar.  It's a minor detail that is easily missed, but when I take into account who Relm is and when I take into account who _Edgar_ is, I can't help but see a nortorious flirt being put in his place by a little girl far too worldly for a backwater hovel.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 5, 2009)

I enjoyed Relm, and yes, I caught what you were talking about the first time I ever played VI.  She really is quite "mature" for her age, and a competent companion for the party.


----------



## Memos (Feb 5, 2009)

I really can't remember any of what you're talking about Just shows how much i've forgotten/didn't see.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 6, 2009)

vaan worst character in the whole series

1)*Vaan(ff12)* -no words to describe my hate
2)*Penelo (ff12)* - a female vaan


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 6, 2009)

Agreed, I suppose that's why they starred in RW.


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

Ice Prince said:


> Agreed, I suppose that's why they starred in RW.



They starred in RW because S-E was making a random game as an "RPG for beginners" game and they decided that it would sell more with a name behind it so they stuck on the FF name and the most recent title was FF12, so....


----------



## Zetta (Feb 6, 2009)

Revenant Wings was a pile of festering balls.


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Revenant Wings was a pile of festering balls.



Don't lie Zetta, It isn't that good.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 6, 2009)

I've played flash games on newgrounds that were better designed and overal more fun than Revenant Wings.

Whose retarded cousin wrote and coded that abomination?


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 6, 2009)

Glad I never touched RW, heh it's so funny to see people judging a game for what it really is. Instead of looking at sugar colored reviews on various websites, where the game doesn't get a score below 8, simply because it's a Final Fantasy game

Of course I could play it myself and see if I could actually like it, instead of listening to other peoples opinions, but I'll take my chances on this game... Seeing how bad it looks is enough to turn me off^^


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 6, 2009)

^Yeah, I played it and wasn't really all that impressed, but I didn't think it was horrible or anything. 

 Granted, I thought there was more story than XII itself had, but it was toned down for obvious reasons (being targeted to a somewhat younger crowd.)  The battle system was just.....bleh imo, but tolerable once you figured out how to work it.  Graphics definitely could have been better though (cutscenes were good for the most part, but I'm speaking of in game graphics).


----------



## Stalin (Feb 6, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> vaan worst character in the whole series
> 
> 1)*Vaan(ff12)* -no words to describe my hate
> 2)*Penelo (ff12)* - a female vaan



Guy from FF2 would like to speak with you.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 6, 2009)

...I like simple RPGs.


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

Wesley said:


> ...I like simple RPGs.



Such as?

What would constitute a complex RPG?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 6, 2009)

First mistake was putting it on the DS.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 6, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Such as?
> 
> What would constitute a complex RPG?



Luminious Arc.  

And probably Disgaea or some other shit similiar to that for complex.

Suffice to say, I probably wouldn't mind playing through Revenant Wings after playing FFXII, which I hope isn't as awkward to play as other people have claimed.


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> First mistake was putting it on the DS.


No, it wasn't.


Wesley said:


> Luminious Arc.
> 
> And probably Disgaea or some other shit similiar to that for complex.
> 
> Suffice to say, I probably wouldn't mind playing through Revenant Wings after playing FFXII, which I hope isn't as awkward to play as other people have claimed.



The only reason i would suggest you play RW is to hear you bitch about how terrible it is.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 6, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The only reason i would suggest you play RW is to hear you bitch about how terrible it is.



I don't know, bunny girls can carry alot of weight with me.


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I don't know, bunny girls can carry alot of weight with me.



Then play FF12. The Viera in RW are tiny and pixely and evil and shit.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 6, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Then play FF12. The Viera in RW are tiny and pixely and evil and shit.



Why do you think I'm going to bother playing FFXII years after it was released?  The fact that it's only 20 bucks and there are bunny girls in it!


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 6, 2009)

Fran is hot....hell, I'm homo and even I have to admit to her smexyness. ;3

Her VA was awesome as well.  I thought it was _perfect_ for her.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't know who said earlier that FFXII had bad voice acting especially compared with the Japanese but they must have been smoking some crack. That game had some of the best voice acting with the only downside being that it was compressed quite a bit to fit on the DVD. As long as FFXIII keeps up with hiring good VAs, I'll be happy.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 7, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Such as?
> 
> What would constitute a complex RPG?



Most Shin Megami Tensei games if you ask me.



Wesley said:


> Luminious Arc.
> 
> And probably Disgaea or some other shit similiar to that for complex.
> 
> Suffice to say, I probably wouldn't mind playing through Revenant Wings after playing FFXII, which I hope isn't as awkward to play as other people have claimed.



Disgaea isn't that hard to beat and honestly, getting really strong just requires reincarnations and better gear. Nothing really complex.
Then again, I have a 500 hour + save on my Disgaea so I might be biased.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 7, 2009)

I liked FF12: RW  It was a fun handheld game. Shit i had more fun with it then FF10 I'll tell you that much


----------



## Zetta (Feb 7, 2009)

RW's battle system annoyed me. Like the game was trying to insult me.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 7, 2009)

I feel lonely not playing any spin-offs. 
Except Crystal Chronicles


----------



## Wesley (Feb 7, 2009)

Stroev said:


> I feel lonely not playing any spin-offs.
> Except Crystal Chronicles



I liked X-2 and I don't care what anyone says.  

(Although it wasn't really worth more than the 20 bucks I paid for it).


----------



## Fraust (Feb 7, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I liked X-2 and I don't care what anyone says.
> 
> (Although it wasn't really worth more than the 20 bucks I paid for it).



I liked X-2... when it was a Christmas gift. Once I beat it and looked back at the experience (or tried playing it again) I didn't enjoy it much. First time through, though, it was fun.

Luckily I didn't pay for it myself.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 7, 2009)

I felt X-2 would have been much better had it followed a linear story path like X had done.  I just hated the mission based story line.  It was far too easy to miss stuff imo.  Obviously that's part of the appeal of the system they used, but still...it just got redundant after awhile.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 7, 2009)

I enjoyed the freedom of movement.  Besides, the storyline wasn't the main attraction.  It was seeing how the world and characteres were handling a post-SIN era, and it was very interesting and fun to see it unfold.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2009)

At least Rikku was hot.

X-2 also connected FF7 and X together.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 7, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> At least Rikku was hot.
> 
> X-2 also connected FF7 and X together.


I heard about this. How so again?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2009)

Stroev said:


> I heard about this. How so again?



She just looks better then the rest of them.


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> She just looks better then the rest of them.



I think Stroev may have been talking about the link between FF10 and FF7


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 7, 2009)

Shinra was a little bitch in X-2. I swear I wanted to push that kid off a cliff 

Also some of the fanservice moments in X-2 *cough*hotsprings*cough*Leblanc's massage made me  at how bad they were.

Especially Leblanc's massage


----------



## masterriku (Feb 7, 2009)

Stroev said:


> I heard about this. How so again?



Apparently some kid named Shinra came up with a theory to use the pryflies(sp) for Energy or something like that and since pryflies are apparently the "lifestream" that is what connects X and 7 or something like that.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 7, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Shinra was a little bitch in X-2. I swear I wanted to push that kid off a cliff
> 
> Also some of the fanservice moments in X-2 *cough*hotsprings*cough*Leblanc's massage made me  at how bad they were.
> 
> Especially Leblanc's massage



The Hotsprings was stupid, but Leblanc's massage was funny.


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2009)

Before i write this, i just want to say that the link is bullshit, but here i go anyway.

During their journey into the middle of the planet to fight Vegnagun in FFX-2, Shinra, the annoying little genius brat realised that pyreflies were basically energy emenating from the core of the planet and he then surmised that this energy could be used to power machina.

He worked with that annoying Rin guy to draw out the energy and turn it into a usable form. His research and work went on for a few hundred years after he died and when it came to a point where the energy started to run low, they had the bright idea that there may be more planets out there in the galaxy that would have planets full of energy, so they built space technology and ventured out.

The people who went into space landed on the planet in FF7 which had a similar form of energy coming from the planet, this time termed the "lifestream". these people were basically the ancestors of president Shinra. (this is where the WAFER FUCKING THIN LINK CAME IN!!!).
---
This stupid theory doesn't work because Shinra, the company were, up until the war with Wutai a weapons manufacturer and had nothing to do with energy.

stupid theory, easily debunked.


----------



## masterriku (Feb 7, 2009)

Hmm I didn't hear that part about space travel before where did you hear it from.
Paperthin link it might be but unfortunatly it has the word of god behind it.
I will rage if Xehanort changes that to"god Nomura"


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Hmm I didn't hear that part about space travel before where did you hear it from.
> Paperthin link it might be but unfortunatly it has the word of god behind it.
> I will rage if Xehanort changes that to"god Nomura"



Well, that's how they got to the world in FF7. They don't take place on the same planet.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 7, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Well, that's how they got to the world in FF7. They don't take place on the same planet.



I still say you can't use up a planet's energy, provided people continue to live and die.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Hmm I didn't hear that part about space travel before where did you hear it from.
> Paperthin link it might be but unfortunatly it has the word of god behind it.
> I will rage if Xehanort changes that to"god Nomura"



You said Nomura.

@Kusu
I don't know about that space travel theory.:S 

Would make sense though, since they are on a planet with a massive life absorbing monster that takes roots in planets.


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I still say you can't use up a planet's energy, provided people continue to live and die.



That's what AVALANCHE were fighting to prevent from happening. If it works on a re-incarnation basis, then using the energy without putting anything back will sooner or later exhaust the supply seeing as it is a set and finite quantity.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2009)

No matter what the true connection is, at least we know they exist in the same universe.


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> No matter what the true connection is, at least we know they exist in the same universe.



Except, they don't. This is one of the worst ret-cons i've ever seen.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2009)

With magic anything can happen.


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> With magic anything can happen.



Except bring Aeris back to life.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 7, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That's what AVALANCHE were fighting to prevent from happening. If it works on a re-incarnation basis, then using the energy without putting anything back will sooner or later exhaust the supply seeing as it is a set and finite quantity.



Except it doesn't.  The Lifestream revolves around the experience of living.  There would be no point to being born, living a life, and then dying, if nothing was really gained from it.  Mako Technology does convert the Planet's memories into electricity, same as how materia uses it to perform magic, but it also allows cities to be built and humanity to thrive.

The long term consenquences of Mako are not known.  It's a recent invention after all.  There has been several generations of human beings that have lived with the benefit and convinence of Mako.  Them dying may represent a significant net gain for the Lifestream.

A few burnt out plains doesn't mean a darn thing.


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Except it doesn't.  The Lifestream revolves around the experience of living.  There would be no point to being born, living a life, and then dying, if nothing was really gained from it.  Mako Technology does convert the Planet's memories into electricity, same as how materia uses it to perform magic, but it also allows cities to be built and humanity to thrive.
> 
> The long term consenquences of Mako are not known.  It's a recent invention after all.  There has been several generations of human beings that have lived with the benefit and convinence of Mako.  Them dying may represent a significant net gain for the Lifestream.
> 
> A few burnt out plains doesn't mean a darn thing.



I point you towards the in-game explanation by that weird floaty guy.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 7, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I point you towards the in-game explanation by that weird floaty guy.



I am taking his explanation into account, but he doesn't know jack shit.  He's assuming that human beings represent a threat to the planet.  He understands what would happen to the Planet if all of the Mako energy was used up, but he doesn't know how the real consenquences of using it.

He's a cynical old bastard that hates civilization, and no matter how long he lived and how much he knew, it wasn't up to him to determine how much a human life was worth.


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I am taking his explanation into account, but he doesn't know jack shit.  He's assuming that human beings represent a threat to the planet.  He understands what would happen to the Planet if all of the Mako energy was used up, but he doesn't know how the real consenquences of using it.
> 
> *He's a cynical old bastard that hates civilization*, and no matter how long he lived and how much he knew, it wasn't up to him to determine how much a human life was worth.





Well, either way, at the rate that Shinra was sucking out energy from the planet, sooner or later it would have died.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 7, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Except, they don't. This is one of the worst ret-cons i've ever seen.



wait what... that theory had actual official backing?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2009)

Would you guys like another attempt of a main FF set in the Ivalice universe or no?


----------



## Wesley (Feb 7, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Well, either way, at the rate that Shinra was sucking out energy from the planet, sooner or later it would have died.



You don't know that though.  No one does.  Except maybe the Planet and when you consider the fact that human beings continued to live after Holy wtfpwned Meteo, evidently we don't represent a threat to the Planet and the assumption being neither does Mako technology.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 7, 2009)

I tend to think that what Shinra was doing, while it would grant more experience for the Planet when people would die and return, it was ultimately bad since it was decreasing the available pool of lifestream. If that wasn't the case then the Planet would have no reason to deploy it's weapons.

And I'd welcome another main FF in Ivalice. That's seriously one of the best universes SE created. Hopefully if they ever return to it, they'll fill in the link on why Ivalice went medieval after FFXII. I have doubts though since Matsuno no longer works with them.


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> wait what... that theory had actual official backing?


Yep, Kitase and Nojima decided to establish a plot-related connection between Final Fantasy X and Final Fantasy VII


Xehanort said:


> Would you guys like another attempt of a main FF set in the Ivalice universe or no?


Hells yes. Ivalice is my favourite universe in any FF game.
---
@Wes: look at the areas around Mako reactors.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2009)

Wait...does FFT take place before or after XII?

Ivalice is my second favorite after the VII/X universe, FFXII was a huge disappointment to me, other then the Viera.

Haven't finished the game yet though, the battle system is ugh...Balthier got me as far as I did though.

Ramza>>>>>>Vaan


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Wait...does FFT take place before or after XII?
> 
> Ivalice is my second favorite after the VII/X universe.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> @Wes: look at the areas around Mako reactors.



Look at Aeris's church.  

The only difference between Cetra and humans seems to be that the former could talk to the Planet i.e. their ancestors and gain wisdom and knowledge directly through word of mouth and possibly thought.  That represents a significant advantage for sentinent creatures, although there were likely many disadvantages as well since Jenova seems to have tore through the Cetra civilization like a hot knife through butter, while human beings managed to beat it fairly soundly.  It may be that we're just better equipped to handle threats like Jenova than the Cetra were.

Again, the only way to be fairly sure if Mako Technology is unsustainable is if the human population levels off and the Planet continues to decline.  And even then, it might simply be a matter of people learning to master themselves as much as their enviroment.



Xehanort said:


> Haven't finished the game yet though, the battle system is ugh...Balthier got me as far as I did though.



What exactly is wrong with the battle system?  I've heard it pretty much plays itself, but you can play directly if you like.


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Look at Aeris's church.
> 
> The only difference between Cetra and humans seems to be that the former could talk to the Planet i.e. their ancestors and gain wisdom and knowledge directly through word of mouth and possibly thought.  That represents a significant advantage for sentinent creatures, although there were likely many disadvantages as well since Jenova seems to have tore through the Cetra civilization like a hot knife through butter, while human beings managed to beat it fairly soundly.  It may be that we're just better equipped to handle threats like Jenova than the Cetra were.
> 
> Again, the only way to be fairly sure if Mako Technology is unsustainable is if the human population levels off and the Planet continues to decline.  And even then, it might simply be a matter of people learning to master themselves as much as their enviroment.



Humans are no more important in the circle of life than plants or animals or other organic life-forms. The Mako reactors were killing off all organic life around them by sucking up the energy that would have otherwise gone to creating and sustaining new life such as in Aeris' church. 

The reason that plants grew in Aeris' church and outside her house and ONLY those places within Midgar was simply because she was an ancient and she knew how to manipulate the lifestream.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2009)

Decades after? Balthier in FFT psp isn't canon then.

@Wesley
Haven't played it yet?

Quickenings(Limit breaks) is something cool that almost turns into your standard attack, also having indirect control for me is frustrating, can't even micro manage properly.


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Wait...does FFT take place before or after XII?
> 
> Ivalice is my second favorite after the VII/X universe, FFXII was a huge disappointment to me, other then the Viera.
> 
> ...


Ok, one REALLY important thing about the FF12 battle system....it is the most versatile and malleable battle system in pretty much any FF game. You don't want it to play itself? then turn the Gambits off.

Ramza>>>>>most FF protagonists>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Vaan


Xehanort said:


> Decades after? Balthier in FFT psp isn't canon then.



Time travel


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 8, 2009)

Nothing is wrong with FFXII's battle system. You can choose to play it like a normal FF or use gambits. But not using gambits makes the game harder because fights can become too fast or overwhelming. And FFT takes place long after FFXII. Hell, there are some artifacts and discoveries in FFT that allude to FFXII not to mention that Balthier in The War of the Lions blatantly says that he is from Ivalice's past. Reading the beastiary entries in FFXII helps flesh out Ivalice (and confuse as well).

As far as the lifestream, it was being depleted faster than it could be replenished. Technology wasn't a bad thing, but it seems that the methods that Shinra used weren't efficient enough to not piss off the Planet.

And yes, Ramza > most all FF mains. And he wasn't even the "hero" throughout most of history.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Humans are no more important in the circle of life than plants or animals or other organic life-forms. The Mako reactors were killing off all organic life around them by sucking up the energy that would have otherwise gone to creating and sustaining new life such as in Aeris' church.



Except people were still having babies within Midgar with no apparent side effects (we only got to see the people living in the slums and the areas that were destroyed by Avalaunche).  You're also assuming human beings don't live more significant and full filling lives than plants and animals.  Well, it's my judgement that if that were the case, the Planet wouldn't have created human beings in the first place or the Cetra for that matter.

Human beings >>> animals, monsters, and trees, as far as the Planet is concerned.  Although, variation does grant a degree of redundancy with in an eco system in the event of a catastrophic event.  Such as a world riding extraterraistal parasite.



> The reason that plants grew in Aeris' church and outside her house and ONLY those places within Midgar was simply because she was an ancient and she knew how to manipulate the lifestream.



Aeris wasn't shooting lighting out of her ass without the aid of Materia.  She could talk with the Planet and probably got gardening tips from her dead mother.



Amanomurakumo said:


> As far as the lifestream, it was being depleted faster than it could be replenished. Technology wasn't a bad thing, but it seems that the methods that Shinra used weren't efficient enough to not piss off the Planet.



Except there's no evidence of that.  There's a significant number of people, the vast majority, that lived with the convinence of Mako technology that have yet to die.  Nevermind the limits of Mako technology and the oppurtunity for growth and human developement it may have brought forth (the Neo Midgar Project).


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Yep, Kitase and Nojima decided to establish a plot-related connection between Final Fantasy X and Final Fantasy VII



btw, face palm to this. Like seriously. Then again, they can technically place every FF in the same universe but different planets and one day make a game where you travel to each one.

@Wesley: yeah human babies were still being born in Midgar but at the cost of life somewhere else, that being plant life and such around Midgar. Mako reactors took away Lifestream without returning it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2009)

Turning gambits off doesn't change anything, it still feels like a mmorpg with multiple characters. 

Ramza=Cloud for me, in terms of fitting into his story, they both are better then all the rest though. Times were good when both those games were released, then Tidus and Vaan were created.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 8, 2009)

The planet was in trouble, therefore it called forth the weapons, but some spiky-haired guy and his crew kicked their ass 'cause they were big and scary, so the planet was like "fuck that, you save me then" and they did... almost, then the lifestream saved their ass in the last 2 seconds of the final round with an uppercut.

/debate

Put simply, I have yet to see weapons talked about. Were they not a major implication that the planet was in trouble?


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Except people were still having babies within Midgar with no apparent side effects (we only got to see the people living in the slums and the areas that were destroyed by Avalaunche).  You're also assuming human beings don't live more significant and full filling lives than plants and animals.  Well, it's my judgement that if that were the case, the Planet wouldn't have created human beings in the first place or the Cetra for that matter.
> 
> Human beings >>> animals, monsters, and trees, as far as the Planet is concerned.  Although, variation does grant a degree of redundancy with in an ego system in the event of a catastrophic event.  Such as a world riding extraterraistal parasite.


Humans and animals don't depend on the planets flow of energy as closely as plants do to live their lives, i should have made this clearer in my post. The planet is able to sustain humans because they eventually return to the planet and keep the flow of energy at a constant level. After humans started forcefully sucking up energy and that energy didn't go back to the planet, the planet took drastic actions, thus, if it wasn't for Shinra, the planet wouldn't have seen humans as a threat.



> *Aeris wasn't shooting lighting out of her ass without the aid of Materia*.  She could talk with the Planet and probably got gardening tips from her dead mother.





She wasn't doing so because you need that energy in crystalized form. I believe this is what Sephiroth explained to Tifa while on the way to the Mako reactor in Nibelheim.



Fraust said:


> The planet was in trouble, therefore it called forth the weapons, but some spiky-haired guy and his crew kicked their ass 'cause they were big and scary, so the planet was like "fuck that, you save me then" and they did... almost, then the lifestream saved their ass in the last 2 seconds of the final round with an uppercut.
> 
> /debate
> 
> *Put simply, I have yet to see weapons talked about. Were they not a major implication that the planet was in trouble*?



We have but we just haven't mentioned them by name.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 8, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> @Wesley: yeah human babies were still being born in Midgar but at the cost of life somewhere else, that being plant life and such around Midgar. Mako reactors took away Lifestream without returning it.



That's not how the Lifestream works though.  Someone being alive doesn't mean that someone or something, somewhere else cannot come into being.  The Lifestream wasn't a pool of unreplenishing lifeforce that could never increase, only be decreased.  If that were the case, the Planet would never bother creating life forms to begin with, since they'd inevitably kill it.

And Mako reactors converted Lifestream into electricity.  It was more economical than oil, gas, solar, wind, and nuclear energy.  You know what that means?  A boon to human civilization and culture.  More people leading happier and healthier lives over the long haul, which I would imagine would benefit the Planet quite a bit.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2009)

The lifestream should of implemented somthing into all living beings created from it so that it could return them all, like in Evangelion.

Planet needs lifeforce, turn everyone to orange goo.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 8, 2009)

Fraust said:


> The planet was in trouble, therefore it called forth the weapons, but some spiky-haired guy and his crew kicked their ass 'cause they were big and scary, so the planet was like "fuck that, you save me then" and they did... almost, then the lifestream saved their ass in the last 2 seconds of the final round with an uppercut.
> 
> /debate



Holy >>> The Weapons.  Holy could kill everything if the Planet wanted it to.

As a comparison, the Weapons were the Planet's shock troopers, while Holy was an ICBM.



Kusuriuri said:


> Humans and animals don't depend on the planets flow of energy as closely as plants do to live their lives, i should have made this clearer in my post. The planet is able to sustain humans because they eventually return to the planet and keep the flow of energy at a constant level. After humans started forcefully sucking up energy and that energy didn't go back to the planet, the planet took drastic actions, thus, if it wasn't for Shinra, the planet wouldn't have seen humans as a threat.



Except the Planet never considered humans as a threat.  The Weapons were attacking Shinra, but it was said that Sephiroth had taken control of them or at least had made them go beserk.  That's why the Gelinka transport with anti-Sephiroth weapons aboard it had been shot down and that's why Midgar was attacked just as they were about to destroy Sephiroth's barrier.

The Weapons were created by the Planet to fight Jenova, but they didn't work.  They could be subverted just as the Cetra had been and proven unreliable beyond being able to kill lots of things.



> She wasn't doing so because you need that energy in crystalized form. I believe this is what Sephiroth explained to Tifa while on the way to the Mako reactor in Nibelheim.



Materia doesn't represent energy.  It represents knowledge.  By themselves, they won't do anything, but if a living thing, a human, knows how to use it, it to make it work, they can create magical effects that draw on the Planet's power.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 8, 2009)

Put simply, Mako reactors weren't helping Lifestream enough (with the increase in experience from humans) to counterbalance it's loss. According to old man in Red XIII's home, all life eventually would die, return to the Planet and the experience of living would strengthen it. But even though humans were living better lives, they did it at the cost of messing with Lifestream to the point that their experience wasn't enough. Plants are more dependent on Lifestream for life than humans so they of course were the first things to vanish with the depletion of Lifestream. That was the sign the Planet needed to realize that humans were screwing up, thus Weapons.

And the weapons were attacking Shinra which represents the humans. Even the Planet realized that not all humans were detrimental to it's survival but Shinra's tactics were.


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Put simply, Mako reactors weren't helping Lifestream enough (with the increase in experience from humans) to counterbalance it's loss. According to old man in Red XIII's home, all life eventually would die, return to the Planet and the experience of living would strengthen it. But even though humans were living better lives, they did it at the cost of messing with Lifestream to the point that their experience wasn't enough. Plants are more dependent on Lifestream for life than humans so they of course were the first things to vanish with the depletion of Lifestream. That was the sign the Planet needed to realize that humans were screwing up, thus Weapons.
> 
> And the weapons were attacking Shinra which represents the humans. Even the Planet realized that not all humans were detrimental to it's survival but Shinra's tactics were.



I think this says everything that needs to be said.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I think this says everything that needs to be said.



Except it's mostly assumptions and ignores significant points that were made in the game and that I have made myself.  I've addressed most everything that was said in that post and unless you care to argue against the points I have made in regards to the points mentioned...


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 8, 2009)

You're going to make me go back and find all your posts to reread them.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 8, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> You're going to make me go back and find all your posts to reread them.



The one above yours should be enough.  If not, there's a couple on the previous page.  It's not that big a deal, though I do enjoy discussion.

I simply disagree with the assumption that Shinra was bad for using Mako energy.  It's not supported in the game, except by the narrow view of a handful of characters, one of which was proven wrong for his actions.


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Except it's mostly assumptions and ignores significant points that were made in the game and that I have made myself.  I've addressed most everything that was said in that post and unless you care to argue against the points I have made in regards to the points mentioned...



You think the one major exposition point of the game where the floaty guy basically told us how the lifestream worked isn't correct, how so?

Where else do you get this info from?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 8, 2009)

Wesley said:


> The one above yours should be enough.  If not, there's a couple on the previous page.  It's not that big a deal, though I do enjoy discussion.
> 
> I simply disagree with the assumption that Shinra was bad for using Mako energy.  It's not supported in the game, except by the narrow view of a handful of characters, one of which was proven wrong for his actions.



But it is supported in the game as can be seen by the Planet's reaction. Granted, the release of the weapons wasn't mainly Shinra's fault since Sephiroth basically sped up that process but when they were released, they were gunning for Shinra. And I was mainly looking to find the other posts earlier in the thread, they were good reads.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You think the one major exposition point of the game where the floaty guy basically told us how the lifestream worked isn't correct, how so?
> 
> Where else do you get this info from?



I'm not saying his exposition is incorrect, as I presume he knew what he was talking about in regards to the Lifestream and it's properties.  I'm merely suggesting that in the narrow view of one human lifetime it was impossible to prove that Shinra's activities and use of Mako technology was detrimental to the Planet.  That perhaps Shinra's existence actually represented a net positive for the Planet's existence and survivability by it allowing human being's to live in an enviroment best suited to them, potentionally anywhere on the Planet, including arctic wastelands and the sea floor.

As for my proof that the assumption is wrong, I haven't any.  My main point is that it's inherently cynical and presumptive of both the Planet's determination and the value of human existence.  You may point out plants not being able to grow in the slums and around Midgar, but you also have to understand that while the Lifestream is finite, it can also be replenished and grow, and the fact of the matter is, there were at least two generations of human beings that had yet to die that made use of Mako technology.  When those humans die and their memories are returned to the Planet, what will that mean in terms of growth for the Lifestream?  No one knows, except maybe the Planet.



Amanomurakumo said:


> But it is supported in the game as can be seen by the Planet's reaction. Granted, the release of the weapons wasn't mainly Shinra's fault since Sephiroth basically sped up that process but when they were released, they were gunning for Shinra. And I was mainly looking to find the other posts earlier in the thread, they were good reads.



Except it was said in the game that the Weapons were being controlled by Sephiroth.


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I'm not saying his exposition is incorrect, as I presume he knew what he was talking about in regards to the Lifestream and it's properties.  I'm merely suggesting that in the narrow view of one human lifetime it was impossible to prove that Shinra's activities and use of Mako technology was detrimental to the Planet.  That perhaps Shinra's existence actually represented a net positive for the Planet's existence and survivability by it allowing human being's to live in an enviroment best suited to them, potentionally anywhere on the Planet, including arctic wastelands and the sea floor.


I understand what you are saying about how due to Mako energy, people live more confortably and survive easier and thus breed more, but if this is at the price of Mako reactors continually sucking up energy and doing so at an increasing rate, this will mean that the energy that a person returns to the Lifestream would have to be equal to all of the energy that was sucked up from the planet and was used to keep that person at a level where they could breed easily enough as you are suggesting.

This is where we run into a problem, that person is created with the energy from the planet and when that person returns to the planet, they replenish what was spent to create them, but the energy used to sustain them in such comfort will NOT return with them.

The Lifestream will then slowly diminish thanks to the increasing rate that the Mako reactors suck up the planet energy. 

Also, people don't need Mako reactors and giant metropolises to survive and thrive. They are more confortable, sure, but it isn't necessary for survival.


> As for my proof that the assumption is wrong, I haven't any.  My main point is that it's inherently cynical and presumptive of both the Planet's determination and the value of human existence.  You may point out plants not being able to grow in the slums and around Midgar, *but you also have to understand that while the Lifestream is finite, it can also be replenished and grow*, and the fact of the matter is, there were at least two generations of human beings that had yet to die that made use of Mako technology.  When those humans die and their memories are returned to the Planet, what will that mean in terms of growth for the Lifestream?  No one knows, except maybe the Planet.



How can it replenish and grow if it is being continually and sucked out and probably at an increasing rate?

The fact that there has been 2 generations doesn't mean much when talking about a planet wide store of energy that, in the absence of outside factors (Mako reactors), will sustain itself. But after Mako reactors have started to suck out the energy from the planet, evern after only 2 generations, the damage is quite obvious around every Mako reactor you come across.

This is the thing, the way i see the lifestream can be equated to a garden with, lets say for the sake of example, 10 people. Each person re-plants their food as they consume it and thus they are able to sustain the garden, now, imagine if one person stopped re-planting and just kept consuming without replenishing. Sooner or later, that garden woukld run out because each person can only replenish the garden as much as they consume.

Terrible analogy i kno, but i hope that made sense.

If the Lifestream stayed at a constant level as people, animals and plants died and were reborn, then the Mako reactors which do not give back what they take, will eventually exhaust the supply of energy.



> Except it was said in the game that the Weapons were being controlled by Sephiroth


I don't believe it was as simple as Sephiroth controlling them but it was basically that Sephiroth was located at the center of the Lifestream and that is what the Weapon's were created to protect.

The reason that Diamond Weapon was heading towards Midgar was not to stop it from attacking Sephy at the behest of Sephy, but because the planet felt the imminent danger.

The reaon that the other Weapons were attacking all these places was not due to Sephy's control but because they were trying to wipe out everything.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't remember exactly if that was mentioned at all, but I know they decided to show up due to Sephiroth casting Meteor. I don't think that the game would put so much emphasis on the danger of what Shinra was doing though if it seriously wasn't detrimental at all.


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I can't remember exactly if that was mentioned at all, but I know they decided to show up due to Sephiroth casting Meteor. I don't think that the game would put so much emphasis on the danger of what Shinra was doing though if it seriously wasn't detrimental at all.



Yes, it was due to Meteor, but it is possible that they would have awakened if the condition fo the planet got worse.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> This is where we run into a problem, that person is created with the energy from the planet and when that person returns to the planet, they replenish what was spent to create them, but the energy used to sustain them in such comfort will NOT return with them.
> 
> The Lifestream will then slowly diminish thanks to the increasing rate that the Mako reactors suck up the planet energy.
> 
> Also, people don't need Mako reactors and giant metropolises to survive and thrive. They are more confortable, sure, but it isn't necessary for survival.



You fail to understand that while Lifestream is what allows planets and life to exist, it's also made up of memory and the very experience of living.  If there was only so much lifesteam, then why would the Planet bother creating lifeforms, any lifeform, that would only be able to hurt it?



> How can it replenish and grow if it is being continually and sucked out and probably at an increasing rate?



Through the experience of living.



> The fact that there has been 2 generations doesn't mean much when talking about a planet wide store of energy that, in the absence of outside factors (Mako reactors), will sustain itself. But after Mako reactors have started to suck out the energy from the planet, evern after only 2 generations, the damage is quite obvious around every Mako reactor you come across.



You don't understand.  Two generations of humans are alive and have yet to die.  Their lives and memories haven't contributed to the Lifestream yet.  When they do, that "damage" may very well be reversed and then some.  No one in the game seemed to understand this.  All they could see was the enviroment taking a hit from their activities, which they could only see the face of while not being able to understand the value of their own lives in the scheme of things.



> This is the thing, the way i see the lifestream can be equated to a garden with, lets say for the sake of example, 10 people. Each person re-plants their food as they consume it and thus they are able to sustain the garden, now, imagine if one person stopped re-planting and just kept consuming without replenishing. Sooner or later, that garden woukld run out because each person can only replenish the garden as much as they consume.
> 
> Terrible analogy i kno, but i hope that made sense.
> 
> If the Lifestream stayed at a constant level as people, animals and plants died and were reborn, then the Mako reactors which do not give back what they take, will eventually exhaust the supply of energy.



Mako Reactors do not contribute to the Lifestream in of themselves, however the people that built and used them will.



> I don't believe it was as simple as Sephiroth controlling them but it was basically that Sephiroth was located at the center of the Lifestream and that is what the Weapon's were created to protect.
> 
> The reason that Diamond Weapon was heading towards Midgar was not to stop it from attacking Sephy at the behest of Sephy, but because the planet felt the imminent danger.
> 
> The reaon that the other Weapons were attacking all these places was not due to Sephy's control but because they were trying to wipe out everything.



Oh, so it's not as simple as Sephiroth controlling them, but it is as simple as the Planet deciding to completely ignore the greatest potentional threat to both it's short term and long term survival in favor of piddly little humans that dared to step on some grass?

It's not a coincidence that the Weapons show up just as people prepare to make a move against Sephiroth.


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Wesley said:


> You fail to understand that while Lifestream is what allows planets and life to exist, it's also made up of memory and the very experience of living. If there was only so much lifesteam, then why would the Planet bother creating lifeforms, any lifeform, that would only be able to hurt it?
> 
> Through the experience of living.


 
 I do understand that, i also understand that the Lifestream is sutained through continual and equal returns.



> You don't understand. Two generations of humans are alive and have yet to die. *Their lives and memories haven't contributed to the Lifestream yet.* When they do, that "damage" may very well be reversed and then some. No one in the game seemed to understand this. All they could see was the enviroment taking a hit from their activities, which they could only see the face of while not being able to understand the value of their own lives in the scheme of things.


 Ok, so what you are saying is that the energy that is sucked up by the Mako reactors will be topped back up by the energy contained in those two generations? But wouldn't the energy that is returned by those 2 generation then be used up for the NEXT 2 generations?

I guess you are assuming that whenever a person ies and their memories and energy return to the planet, they come back with MORE than they were given by the planet, thus adding to the Lifestream every generation.

The problem with this is that even if those increased returns balance out the loss of the Maka energy, the Maka reactors are still killing off plant life which means that THAt energy never returns. So, if there is a balance between energy lost through Maka reactors and gained through return of energy to the planet, the planet STILL loses the potential return from the plants, thus, the Lifestream is gradually diminishing.



> Mako Reactors do not contribute to the Lifestream in of themselves, however the people that built and used them will.


See above.



> Oh, so it's not as simple as Sephiroth controlling them, but it is as simple as the Planet deciding to completely ignore the greatest potentional threat to both it's short term and long term survival in favor of piddly little humans that dared to step on some grass?
> 
> It's not a coincidence that the Weapons show up just as people prepare to make a move against Sephiroth


the weapons awoke due to Meteor and Diamond approached Midgar because it/the planet sensed danger due to the increased Mako activity in Midgar.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 8, 2009)

Wesley said:


> You fail to understand that while Lifestream is what allows planets and life to exist, it's also made up of memory and the very experience of living.  If there was only so much lifesteam, then why would the Planet bother creating lifeforms, any lifeform, that would only be able to hurt it?



I don't think the Planet foresaw humans actively messing with Lifestream directly. 



> Through the experience of living.



This is mainly where our difference of opinion stands. Kusuriuri and I are of the opinion that humans experience of living is not enough to counterbalance Lifestream's depletion. Let's say that those living under Shinra's umbrella of Mako power die, their value is +10 points of experience back to the Lifestream but the Lifestream was depleted -15 points for that human to net that experience. So even if those 2 generations of humans died, the experience wouldn't be enough. It's also possible that humans living comfortably actually decreases their worth to the Lifestream whereas those that lived outside of Midgar and thus outside of Mako influence contributed more to the Planet. That of course we won't know for sure but if the ending tells us anything is that without the use of Reactors, life flourished far greater than with it.



> Oh, so it's not as simple as Sephiroth controlling them, but it is as simple as the Planet deciding to completely ignore the greatest potentional threat to both it's short term and long term survival in favor of piddly little humans that dared to step on some grass?
> 
> It's not a coincidence that the Weapons show up just as people prepare to make a move against Sephiroth.



Well, Sephiroth and Shinra were both deemed detrimental but considering Sephiroth's location, they couldn't really attack him since they'd be destroying what they were created to protect.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I do understand that, i also understand that the Lifestream is sutained through continual and equal returns.



Except it doesn't.  There is no equavilent exchange taking place.  No such assertion is made in the game. 



> Ok, so what you are saying is that the energy that is sucked up by the Mako reactors will be topped back up by the energy contained in those two generations? But wouldn't the energy that is returned by those 2 generation then be used up for the NEXT 2 generations?



If I'm right in my belief that the human experience of living is worth a great deal more to the Lifestream than a gopher's, more like the next five or six generations.  The Lifestream is all about growth and developement.  If humans really are a positive for the Planet, then what we use to live will at the very least be given back in return and then some.



> I guess you are assuming that whenever a person ies and their memories and energy return to the planet, they come back with MORE than they were given by the planet, thus adding to the Lifestream every generation.



It's supported within the game, given the fact that the longer you live, the more memories and experiences you will have, the value of which are practically priceless from a human perspective.  Being part of a civilization that allows for a wider range of experiences and memories that can be shared with a greater number of people would, I assume, grant a huge gain in Lifestream for the Planet.



> The problem with this is that even if those increased returns balance out the loss of the Maka energy, the Maka reactors are still killing off plant life which means that THAt energy never returns. So, if there is a balance between energy lost through Maka reactors and gained through return of energy to the planet, the planet STILL loses the potential return from the plants, thus, the Lifestream is gradually diminishing.



Plant and animal spieces might go extinct, but their experience of living may not represent as much of a net gain as the Planet is concerned.   Something that is beneficial to the Planet is what the Planet, one would assume, seeks, and technically speaking, life in general would be beneficial to the Planet in developing and growing the Lifestream, however not everything is as capable of survival.



> the weapons awoke due to Meteor and Diamond approached Midgar because it/the planet sensed danger due to the increased Mako activity in Midgar.



I'm going with my Sephiroth theory.  It's suggested in the game and I'd rather not think the Planet was so stupid it'd completely ignore Sephiroth for the entire game, despite the fact that the bastard was running rampant for 5+ years looking for ways to become a god at the Planet's expense.



> I don't think the Planet foresaw humans actively messing with Lifestream directly.



I don't think the Planet foresees anything.  Certainly it made alot of bone headed moves in regards to Jenova, something it was completely unprepared for.



> This is mainly where our difference of opinion stands. Kusuriuri and I are of the opinion that humans experience of living is not enough to counterbalance Lifestream's depletion. Let's say that those living under Shinra's umbrella of Mako power die, their value is +10 points of experience back to the Lifestream but the Lifestream was depleted -15 points for that human to net that experience. So even if those 2 generations of humans died, the experience wouldn't be enough. It's also possible that humans living comfortably actually decreases their worth to the Lifestream whereas those that lived outside of Midgar and thus outside of Mako influence contributed more to the Planet. That of course we won't know for sure but if the ending tells us anything is that without the use of Reactors, life flourished far greater than with it.



Except nethier of you really understand the Planet and it's determination.  Not even the Cetra could do that, since they could only talk to their ancestors and possibly those of human beings.  Certainly they weren't talking to no f-ing plants.

As for the ending, I assume that the humans in FF7 decided that Shinra was wrong, even though they really had no f-ing idea whether they were or not.  Or more likely they simply abandoned Midgard, because the place got the shit torn out of it throughout the course of the game.  I mean, the Reactors might have even been destroyed after being rigged to fire a giant energy cannon, not to mention Hojo's attempted sabotage which threatened to overload them and wipe Midgard off the face of the earth.



> Well, Sephiroth and Shinra were both deemed detrimental but considering Sephiroth's location, they couldn't really attack him since they'd be destroying what they were created to protect.



I don't think so.  You might argue that they couldn't breech the barrier Sephiroth set up, however, since Shinra was doing precisely that, that would mean either the Weapons or the Planet were really f-ing stupid.  Or as is likely the case, Sephiroth was controlling them, an assumption supported by dialogue and events within the game.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 8, 2009)

This is why I don't like FFVII for one thing.

All these pseudo-philosophical discussions. FFVII was not meant to be as deep as most people read into it. Sure, there's symbolism like in most RPGs but that's it.

Also, can we wait until the game actually finishes? Since we know VII-2 (or whatever) is gonna happen sooner or later.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 8, 2009)

I still remember how heated some of those debates used to be back in the day.  I actually saw death threats towards some people lol!

Kinda reminds me of the whole "Rinoa in the future=Ultimecia" theory from VIII that is STILL debated.


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Zetta said:


> This is why I don't like FFVII for one thing.
> 
> All these pseudo-philosophical discussions. FFVII was not meant to be as deep as most people read into it. Sure, there's symbolism like in most RPGs but that's it.
> 
> Also, can we wait until the game actually finishes? Since we know VII-2 (or whatever) is gonna happen sooner or later.


FF7-2? you mean Dirge of Cerberus? Advent Children?...ermmm....the snowboarding cellphone game?

I don't get why you don't like the game because of how fans behave. What we do or say doesn't impact on the game itself.


Ice Prince said:


> I still remember how heated some of those debates used to be back in the day.  I actually saw death threats towards some people lol!
> 
> Kinda reminds me of the whole "Rinoa in the future=Ultimecia" theory from VIII that is STILL debated.



Death threats? wow, that is pretty fucked up, especially after that one guy travelled to some guys house and killed killed him over an argument on _Advance Wars_

I have never come across a full explanation of the Rinoa=Ultemecia theory, bt i am looking forward to Spoony ripping the game a new one over it
---
@Wes: You are working under the assumption that people return more energy to the planet when they die than Shinra sucks up with their reactors and i think this is unfeasable. Shinra is a mega corporation with numerous reactors which CONSTANTLY suck up energy from the planet. So, if someone were to live for 60 years, their return to the planet would have to give back as much energy as a mako reactor sucks up in 60 years. I know that it isn't simply 1 reactor=1 person, but as Shinra grows and they implement more reactors, this will somewhat even out when you consider how large some of these reactors would have to be.

If you look at the area around Midgar, by your assumption, the people who live in Midgar alone would return enough energy to the planet to heal that land.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> FF7-2? you mean Dirge of Cerberus? Advent Children?...ermmm....the snowboarding cellphone game?
> 
> I don't get why you don't like the game because of how fans behave. What we do or say doesn't impact on the game itself.



Fandom ruins a game/anime. That always happens.

If you have a good game, you're gonna wanna talk about it. Sure, no problem. But then you have people who take it too far. From deep philosphical discussions to the overly abusive yaoi cosplays. These things rape my fond memories of a game. Spoony once ranted on it in his FF8 review. Sometimes, you don't need essays and forums to discuss everything to the extreme. Just enjoy the game.

This is one of the reasons I like  Shin Megami Tensei. They always explain what the fuck is up. And if they don't, you know they'll adress it later.

Allow me to use your sig as an example. TTGL. Awesome anime, great animation, great music, great everything. TTGL was a really good anime.
It is not however the  second coming of super robot anime.


That title still belongs to GaoGaiGar 
Now, if you excuse me... FEAR 2 review needs to be written.


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Fandom ruins a game/anime. That always happens.
> 
> If you have a good game, you're gonna wanna talk about it. Sure, no problem. But then you have people who take it too far. From deep philosphical discussions to the overly abusive yaoi cosplays. These things rape my fond memories of a game. Spoony once ranted on it in his FF8 review. Sometimes, you don't need essays and forums to discuss everything to the extreme. Just enjoy the game.
> 
> ...



The people on the internet have no impact on the actual game itself. When i'm doing Red XIII's little cave adventure, i'm not thinking of what people hate about it, what they say does not alter the actual content of the game and if you let what people say about it alter your own enjoyment and feelings on the game, then that is stupid IMO.

I liked what Spoony said about it and it was hilarious, but what these people do doesn't change anything about the game. Simple as that. If you hate the fandom of a game for how they act, fine, but to hate a game for how the fandom acts is just pointless.

*goes to find some GaoGaiGar*

Good luck on the review.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 8, 2009)

Someone in this thread probably made a good point, and I most likely agree with him or her.


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Someone in this thread probably made a good point, and I most likely agree with him or her.



Welcome back Bya. Let's talk about Rinoa being a sorceress.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 8, 2009)

Haha well personally, Rinoa annoyed the hell out of me (no offense to Rinoa fans).  I'm still not necessarily sure as to why, although I just know as the game progressed, my dislike grew even more.  

Then again, I'm a Quistis fan so.....hehe.  I really wish Quistis would have gotten a bit more exposure (and then again, I could say the same for Zell, Irvine, Selphie, and Seifer).  After disc 2, it's like they were just tag alongs for the love story.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Ice Prince said:


> Haha well personally, Rinoa annoyed the hell out of me (no offense to Rinoa fans).  I'm still not necessarily sure as to why, although I just know as the game progressed, my dislike grew even more.
> 
> Then again, I'm a Quistis fan so.....hehe.  I really wish Quistis would have gotten a bit more exposure (and then again, I could say the same for Zell, Irvine, Selphie, and Seifer).  After disc 2, it's like they were just tag alongs for the love story.



None of the characters of 8 were likable for me.
---
That isn't what i meant Bya


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahaha.

I have to give it to Rinoa #3 if we're going on most like in-game looking Rinoa.

EDIT: Errr, #2 I mean since the first two are the same girl I believe.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm not in the mood for posts longer than this one, Memos.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The people on the internet have no impact on the actual game itself. When i'm doing Red XIII's little cave adventure, i'm not thinking of what people hate about it, what they say does not alter the actual content of the game and if you let what people say about it alter your own enjoyment and feelings on the game, then that is stupid IMO.
> 
> I liked what Spoony said about it and it was hilarious, but what these people do doesn't change anything about the game. Simple as that. If you hate the fandom of a game for how they act, fine, but to hate a game for how the fandom acts is just pointless.
> 
> ...


Well, after you beat a game, you mostly have your memories about how awesome it was. Enter the fandom to destroy them.
I guess what I hate about FFVII is not the game itself but what it does to people. I've read people who actually thought they were the reincarnation of Zack or a girl who was so obsessed about Sephiroth, she actually had sexual dreams about him and stopped dating because she didn't want to cheat on him.

For some reason, only FFVII has this effect on people... quite franky, I find that terrifying.




Kusuriuri said:


> Welcome back Bya. Let's talk about Rinoa being a sorceress.


Rinoa was so... bland.

Seriously, if Spoony wasn't ripping her a new one twice every review...

As for GaoGaiGar:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-6TDhVCg18[/YOUTUBE]

Hiyama, the manliest voice on mecha (also known as the voice of Viral)

HIKARI NI NARE!


While I'm here, have some Gunbuster.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLLuRmjTmXc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 8, 2009)

Lulz, I think I actually know who you're talking about regarding the Sephiroth dating thing....but that's another story. XD


----------



## Wesley (Feb 8, 2009)

Zetta said:


> This is why I don't like FFVII for one thing.
> 
> All these pseudo-philosophical discussions. FFVII was not meant to be as deep as most people read into it. Sure, there's symbolism like in most RPGs but that's it.
> 
> Also, can we wait until the game actually finishes? Since we know VII-2 (or whatever) is gonna happen sooner or later.



It's not that heavy.  To be honest, one inspiration of mine is Full Metal Alchemist.  There attempting to restore or manipulate human life always ends in disaster, on the basis that you can't measure the worth of a human being using equations based around the raw material involved.  Not very hard to understand, although you might not be comfortable with the idea that one human isn't worth as much as another.

In FFVII, the heaviest it really gets is centered around Cloud and what exactly is up with him.  Everything else is pretty vague, although basically understandable if you think about it a little bit.

P.S. I hate superrobot shows.  I want to stab out the heart of every character that is in one of them.


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Well, after you beat a game, you mostly have your memories about how awesome it was. Enter the fandom to destroy them.
> I guess what I hate about FFVII is not the game itself but what it does to people. I've read people who actually thought they were the reincarnation of Zack or a girl who was so obsessed about Sephiroth, she actually had sexual dreams about him and stopped dating because she didn't want to cheat on him.
> 
> For some reason, only FFVII has this effect on people... quite franky, I find that terrifying.



Wow, those are pretty pathetic



> Rinoa was so... bland.
> 
> Seriously, if Spoony wasn't ripping her a new one twice every review...


I hated Rinoa, she was such a non-entity even though she was basically the co-star of the game.


> As for GaoGaiGar:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-6TDhVCg18[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Viral's VA>>>>>>everyone else. That video looks batshit insane and like an early precursor to TTGL, i will certainly check it out.

I have all of Gunbuster and Gunbuster II, i should watch it all one of these days.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 8, 2009)

GaoGaiGar is one of the more known Super Robots. Usually Gainax is the one who makes the better super robots but this one was made by Sunrise (the creators of Gundam) so it tries to still be realistic.

But Sunrise and Gainax are always in a pissing contest to see who can make the most overblown superrobot. Which is kinda odd since the strongest one is actually Demonbane.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> @Wes: You are working under the assumption that people return more energy to the planet when they die than Shinra sucks up with their reactors and i think this is unfeasable. Shinra is a mega corporation with numerous reactors which CONSTANTLY suck up energy from the planet. So, if someone were to live for 60 years, their return to the planet would have to give back as much energy as a mako reactor sucks up in 60 years. I know that it isn't simply 1 reactor=1 person, but as Shinra grows and they implement more reactors, this will somewhat even out when you consider how large some of these reactors would have to be.
> 
> If you look at the area around Midgar, by your assumption, the people who live in Midgar alone would return enough energy to the planet to heal that land.



I do not presume to know if that is exactly the case, however the fact remains that no one else knows better, simply because the people that have been living in Midgar, for the most part, are still alive and will continue to be alive for some time.

Now, Mako technology may not be feasible to use in our day to day lives, but it is a fact that it is an advantageous thing to have.  Especially when confronted with catastrophies like Sephiroth and Meteo.  When fighting and wars need to take place, Mako tech is something that would go a long way towards deciding the outcome.

For humans, Mako is a good thing if we learn how to properly harness it.  Such is always the case with anything we do.


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Zetta said:


> GaoGaiGar is one of the more known Super Robots. Usually Gainax is the one who makes the better super robots but this one was made by Sunrise (the creators of Gundam) so it tries to still be realistic.
> 
> But Sunrise and Gainax are always in a pissing contest to see who can make the most overblown superrobot. Which is kinda odd since the strongest one is actually Demonbane.





> At later points in the story, it gains the ability to summon the Shining Trapezohedron, a long twin-bladed sword of unparalleled power that *has the ability to cut through dimensions and seal away powerful gods*.




*turns tard mode on*

TTGL is still better
---
speaking of mechs in a FF thread, Ragnarok was pretty much a mech wasn't it? it looked so great.



Wesley said:


> I do not presume to know if that is exactly the case, however the fact remains that no one else knows better, simply because the people that have been living in Midgar, for the most part, are still alive and will continue to be alive for some time.
> 
> Now, Mako technology may not be feasible to use in our day to day lives, but it is a fact that it is an advantageous thing to have.  Especially when confronted with catastrophies like Sephiroth and Meteo.  When fighting and wars need to take place, Mako tech is something that would go a long way towards deciding the outcome.
> 
> For humans, Mako is a good thing if we learn how to properly harness it.  Such is always the case with anything we do.


Humans can live in Midgar because they are not DIRECTLY linked to and dependant on energy from the planet. They can survive on food such as bread and meat and so on, also, 2 generations of people still alive doesn't prove anything, it isn't really a long enough period to determine anything from when you are dealing with a planet-wide scale.

For the effect of Mako reactors, you simply need to look at the plant life around reactors.

Mako draws energy from the planet and doesn't return it, simple as that, what way would it be utilised in order to be a safe and viable option in the long-term?


----------



## Wesley (Feb 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Humans can live in Midgar because they are not DIRECTLY linked to and dependant on energy from the planet. They can survive on food such as bread and meat and so on, also, 2 generations of people still alive doesn't prove anything, it isn't really a long enough period to determine anything from when you are dealing with a planet-wide scale.



Except we're not dealing with a planet wide scale.  We know exactly how much Mako is being used to build and run Midgar.  What we can't determine is how much Midgar's existence is worth to the Planet.  Not exactly and we won't know until at least several generations of humans have come and gone.



> For the effect of Mako reactors, you simply need to look at the plant life around reactors.



Which is contradicted by the existence of the flowers in Aeris's church.



> Mako draws energy from the planet and doesn't return it, simple as that, what way would it be utilised in order to be a safe and viable option in the long-term?



It does return it in the form of memories and a greater number of humans.  The idea behind a Mako reactor does in fact return to the Planet, even if the machine itself is seperated from it.

As for safe and viable use of Mako, on a planetary scale, it's difficult to determine as I've already point out.  It comes down to how much humans are worth to the Lifestream, which is impossible for human beings to figure out.  I suppose the best that you could really do is take a long, long, LONG term look at things, maybe a hundred years, to see the effects of and use of Mako technology.

Suffice to say, I doubt continued use of Mako technology will kill the Planet within any one person's lifetime.  It's proven far too robust for that.  I would suppose, maybe, after the human population that makes use of Mako technology has topped out and life expectancies have reached a high average that cannot be overcome, if the Planet continues to decline in that event, the use of Mako technology as the main support mechanism for human prosperity and livelihood is unfeasible for the long term.

But no one will know until it happens.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> *turns tard mode on*
> 
> TTGL is still better
> ---
> speaking of mechs in a FF thread, Ragnarok was pretty much a mech wasn't it? it looked so great.



That's just pre-final battle. After the battle, the pilot becomes an Elder God and so does Demonbane. He creates a new reality where a clone of himself could be happy while he spends all eternity having sex with his 1000 year old loli. Now that's a real man.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 8, 2009)

Zetta said:


> That's just pre-final battle. After the battle, the pilot becomes an Elder God and so does Demonbane. He creates a new reality where a clone of himself could be happy while he spends all eternity having sex with his 1000 year old loli. Now that's a real man.



No, that's a stupid, juvenile, Otaku fantasy.


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Except we're not dealing with a planet wide scale. We know exactly how much Mako is being used to build and run Midgar. What we can't determine is how much Midgar's existence is worth to the Planet. Not exactly and we won't know until at least several generations of humans have come and gone.


 
When i said "planet-wide scale", i was referring to the Lifestream being a planet-wide resource and how it wouldn't run out just because a few generations hadn't returned to the Lifestream yet and energy was being depleted. I imagine the Lifestream as a huge planet-wide reservoir.

 It is enough to be realised by the planet. In that floaty guys' place, you can hear the planet "crying" (or some shit)



> Which is contradicted by the existence of the flowers in Aeris's church.


 
 We talked about this before, it isn't a coincidence that the one cetra left is the one that can grow flowers in that place.



> It does return it in the form of memories and a greater number of humans. The idea behind a Mako reactor does in fact return to the Planet, even if the machine itself is seperated from it.
> 
> As for safe and viable use of Mako, on a planetary scale, it's difficult to determine as I've already point out. It comes down to how much humans are worth to the Lifestream, which is impossible for human beings to figure out. I suppose the best that you could really do is take a long, long, LONG term look at things, maybe a hundred years, to see the effects of and use of Mako technology.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify, i don't think the Lifestream will run out in a few years but more like centuries.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> When i said "planet-wide scale", i was referring to the Lifestream being a planet-wide resource and how it wouldn't run out just because a few generations hadn't returned to the Lifestream yet and energy was being depleted. I imagine the Lifestream as a huge planet-wide reservoir.
> 
> It is enough to be realised by the planet. In that floaty guys' place, you can hear the planet "crying" (or some shit)



The Planet makes alot of noise, but only the Cetra can interpret it and even then only by listening to dead humans and dead Cetra, who probably don't understand it all that well themselves.  Aeris walked around alot not being able to hear things very clearly and even in a place intimiately tied to the Planet, like the Temple of the Ancients, she couldn't understand what they were saying exactly.



> We talked about this before, it isn't a coincidence that the one cetra left is the one that can grow flowers in that place.



We don't know why she could grow flowers in that place.  We do know they continued to thrive even after she was gone and that other people could help the plants live there as well as they continued her work.  I simply imagine Aeris as a very good gardener, rather than some magical girl that could make life exist from nothing.  Most likely she was one of the few people that bothered to try to grow anything.



> Just to clarify, i don't think the Lifestream will run out in a few years but more like centuries.



More than likely, it won't ever run out.  Eventually Mako technology will no longer be profitable compared to conventional energy sources, due to the fact that there won't be that much left of it and what is left will be harder to get at.  At some places, for whatever reason, Mako is easier to extract, however even those places can become dried up.

Shinra uses Mako Technology because it's profitable and the best thing available, not because it hates and wants to kill the Planet.  And besides, we can't become the Cetra no matter how hard we try, so something like Shinra is just about the best that we can do.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 8, 2009)

Wesley said:


> No, that's a stupid, juvenile, Otaku fantasy.



I wouldn't mind being an Elder God


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmph, other Sephiroth fans don't even compare to me, they can try though. 

Wanting to date Sephiroth takes him out of character and context, not respecting him.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 8, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> ph other Sephiroth fans don't even compare to me, they can try though.



Do you have sexual fantasies about him?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Do you have sexual fantasies about him?



No, because that wouldn't fit his character.

I'm a fan of Sephiroth, not only his appearance like most fans.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 8, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I'm a fan of Sephiroth, not only his appearance like most fans.



They aren't fans then. 

<3 Sephiroth


----------



## Stroev (Feb 8, 2009)

And with music, Those Chosen By the Planet > One Winged Angel.

Especially the wankers that think it's his theme due to playing CC, KH, and other games. And not the original FFVII.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2009)

Well...it became his theme when he evolved into a god.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 8, 2009)

I like to think not. 

And seeing YouTube comments about fans not actually playing the game but thinking that they know everything just because they played KH or CC was just a not-so-nice experience.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 8, 2009)

Stroev said:


> And with music, Those Chosen By the Planet > One Winged Angel.



I personally like that a little better, too, but One Winged Angel is just a badass theme. Not as evil, persay, but possibly more cynical or maniacal.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice Kirby set, probly the second best game on the NES.

Lets just agree he has two themes.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 8, 2009)

I know fangirl that's head over heels about Zack... just from Crisis Core. I doubt she played the orginal FFVII since I'm probably the only person nearby with an extensive enough game library to even have FFVII. And I know she doesn't own it.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 9, 2009)

After seeing the insane fangirlism someone has over Deidara on this forum, Zack, Sephiroth, etc fangirlism doesn't surprise me anymore.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2009)

Canon facts fans ignore.

1.Sephiroth was controlling Jenova

2.FFVII and FFX are connected

3.Terra is THE main character of FFVI


----------



## Memos (Feb 9, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Canon facts fans ignore.
> 
> 1.Sephiroth was controlling Jenova


Yes, this is true.


> 2.FFVII and FFX are connected


It was ret-conned and there is no actual link, only someone that says there is a connection that could happen in the far future. The link they speak of doesn't actually exist.

I know WHO it was that said that but, that doesn't change the fact that a solid link doesn't exist.


> 3.Terra is THE main character of FFVI


Explain your case for why she is "THE" main character and not just "MORE" of a main character than Locke or Celes.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 9, 2009)

For Tera.... I always go by the notion that the first character you play for a long period of time is the MC. Of course, the fact she's in the logo doesn't help either.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 9, 2009)

Zetta said:


> For Tera.... I always go by the notion that the first character you play for a long period of time is the MC. Of course, the fact she's in the logo doesn't help either.



Her theme song is played during the opening credits.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 9, 2009)

And if I recall, the world map theme in world of balance is her theme song.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joRZL671Esk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2009)

Kusu is a good example.


----------



## Memos (Feb 9, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Kusu is a good example.



Are you calling me a fanboy?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't think there is a term for it.

Denyish Canonish Factus? maybe.

In other series sometimes I like to ignore horrible canon things too, in this case entire series like Beast Machines, Megaman Legends, and Dragonball GT.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 9, 2009)

Megaman Legends was awesome.  

Actually had a more interesting storyline and premise than X or the original series.  Not to mention a strong, diverse cast.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2009)

And it was horribly put in place as the canon future of of the Rockman Universe. 

Some people like GT over Z, what can I say.


----------



## Memos (Feb 9, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I don't think there is a term for it.
> 
> Denyish Canonish Factus? maybe.
> 
> In other series sometimes I like to ignore horrible canon things too, in this case entire series like Beast Machines, Megaman Legends, and Dragonball GT.



What was horribly canon?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2009)

What do you mean Kusu?


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 9, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I don't think there is a term for it.
> 
> Denyish Canonish Factus? maybe.
> 
> In other series sometimes I like to ignore horrible canon things too, in this case entire series like Beast Machines, Megaman Legends, and Dragonball GT.



Legends had the best story in the series and people only hate on Beast Machine because it came right after Wars.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 9, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> And it was horribly put in place as the canon future of of the Rockman Universe.
> 
> Some people like GT over Z, what can I say.



That's probably not true, and if it is, it's f-ing awesome that humans made a such a great come back in the forms of Roll Casket and Tron Bonne.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2009)

Roll & Tron were hot I have to admit.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 9, 2009)

Someone throw me a bone. I'm thinking Beast Wars here, am I right?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 9, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I don't think there is a term for it.
> 
> Denyish Canonish Factus? maybe.
> 
> In other series sometimes I like to ignore horrible canon things too, in this case entire series like Beast Machines, Megaman Legends, and *Dragonball GT*.



Dragon Ball GT is just some high budget fanfiction and we all know that nobody cares about fanfiction!


----------



## Fraust (Feb 9, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Someone throw me a bone. I'm thinking Beast Wars here, am I right?



Apparently it's a direct sequel.

I've been lost for a decade. Beast Wars ruled my childhood.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2009)

Just be glad if you missed Beast Machines, I'm a Transformers hardcore so I watched it, but the majority of Beast Wars fans ignore that series existance all together.

Most of my accounts I go by Predacon Rampage.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 9, 2009)

Very different themes in the two series with Megatron remaining as a bright spot.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GANJGlKn3xY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2009)

Thats a good way to describe it, all three of the series feel like fanfiction.

Its like if they brought on a new writer for MGS4, and not Kojima.

@Wesley 

Yes.

Megatron 2 was awesome.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 9, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Thats a good way to describe it, all three of the series feel like fanfiction.
> 
> Its like if they brought on a new writer for MGS4, and not Kojima.



Whoa.

Dragon Ball Z -> GT is just bad continuation.

MGS3 -> MGS4 without Kojima would've been a natural disaster.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2009)

Now you know how I feel.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 10, 2009)

Beast Wars  Good memories. Beast Machines I've only heard of, never seen.


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

*Walks in to FF13 topic*

What the hell? am i in the right place?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 10, 2009)

Needs more FFXIII demo-ness.

How long till the AC and Demo are out? I assume we can expect a big rush of interesting things then.


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Needs more FFXIII demo-ness.
> 
> How long till the AC and Demo are out? I assume we can expect a big rush of interesting things then.



It's sometime in March in Japan and sometime before the end of the world anywhere else.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> *Walks in to FF13 topic*
> 
> What the hell? am i in the right place?



No    .


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

Edea looks surprised and Ashe looks smug. Fran on the other hand....


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 10, 2009)

Ashe looks quite retarded, in an amusing way.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 10, 2009)

that was awful...


----------



## Zetta (Feb 10, 2009)

My fucking eyes.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2009)

Blame the main characters.

Most of them probly belong to Balthier.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 10, 2009)

The leading man is NOT into fatties!


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2009)

Preg not fat.

The babies belong to him, I see him using his airship to skimp out of paying child support.

Edit:
They changed my hurr back.

The other one was ugly.


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh dear... There goes all of my sexual fantasies out the window... I can never close my eyes and dream pleasant dreams again

Well not really... But funny artxD


----------



## Fraust (Feb 10, 2009)

Figures they wouldn't put Lulu, the one who *actually* got pregnant.

Ashe's face is... well.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 10, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Figures they wouldn't put Lulu, the one who *actually* got pregnant.
> 
> Ashe's face is... well.



Lulu is a magic woman who is always pregnant, but doesn't look like it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2009)

Tifa never can get preg, her ovas are too damaged from battle.

Aeris on the other hand might have a couple running around.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 10, 2009)

Tifa has the uncanny ability to bounce back from serious injury.  Remember, as a kid suffered a serious fall that made her unable to move.  She was able to fight back and regain her mobility and then some through martial arts training.  Later, Sephiroth nailed her with an attack that turned dragons into kabobs.  Even then though, she still hung on, so long in fact that she was able to survive a trip half way around the world, presumably on foot.  

Later she lost conciousness for entire week after hitting her head.  Not only did this not slow her down upon waking up, she survived lethal levels of exposure in a gas chamber, which was then attacked by a 500 ft. monster.  Surviving that unscathed, she then took the oppurtunity to climb down the sheer face of a tower, barehanded, and once again suffering _another_ fall onto a mile long cannon.  After which she had a cat fight with a senior executive from a major corporation.

Tifa Lockhart is f-ing indestructible.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 10, 2009)

It's all a different matter when the random battles start though


----------



## Wesley (Feb 10, 2009)

Osiris said:


> It's all a different matter when the random battles start though



If there's a remake, there should be a "Tifa Lockhart cannot be killed" rule applied to her character.  She will always have at least one hp.  

Totally unlike Aeris, who should have a "Stiff Breeze" rule applied to her character, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

Wesley said:


> If there's a remake, there should be a "Tifa Lockhart cannot be killed" rule applied to her character.  She will always have at least one hp.
> 
> Totally unlike Aeris, who should have a "Stiff Breeze" rule applied to her character, if you know what I mean.



She could be an immortal like the people from Lost Odyssey


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2009)

Like I said, all that shit ruined her ability to have a child, not that Cloud pays her much attention anyway, more like just sex buddies.

He prefers to linger on the past and wish he had what Zack had.

Tifa is still the best female of FF, better then Tina and Celes too.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 10, 2009)

40+ love letters and then getting shot in the face before he gets any nooky?


----------



## Wesley (Feb 10, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Like I said, all that shit ruined her ability to have a child, not that Cloud pays her much attention anyway, more like just sex buddies.
> 
> He prefers to linger on the past and wish he had what Zack had.



He did lose his first kiss to a twelve year old girl after all (rep to anyone who figures out who I mean).


----------



## Zetta (Feb 10, 2009)

I know who you mean, but I'm sealed till the 21st. So I'll let the rest of you guess.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2009)

It happened off-screen Zetta.

Though Tseng already had hit it.

and alot more probly those four years while Zack was gone. 

@Wesley 
Was it Yuffie? 



I just kid though, Aeris is was completely pure even up until her death.

Thats the reason everyone was fiending after her, Cloud is just depressed he was so close, and Sephiroth came to ruin things for him again.


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 10, 2009)

Wesley said:


> He did lose his first kiss to a twelve year old girl after all (rep to anyone who figures out who I mean).



Uhm I have a feeling it was a little girl who wanted Cloud to marry her or something.... or am I completely off track? Something about flowers...meh

I think it happened.. or I'm confusing it with some other Rpg, but am I right that it wasn't really a character vital to the plot?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh, I think I remember. I was playing VII recently (need to get back to that).

It was the kid in the port town, the one we saved from the monster. The kid with the dolphin.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh Cloud, not Zack.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 11, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Oh, I think I remember. I was playing VII recently (need to get back to that).
> 
> It was the kid in the port town, the one we saved from the monster. The kid with the dolphin.



Got it.  Technically it was CPR, but is there really any difference?


----------



## Zetta (Feb 11, 2009)

No wonder Cloud was so pissed at the City of Ancients.

Cloud: Dammit Sephiroth! I was planning on tapping that! This is the second time you've done this! First in Nibbleheim with Tifa and now this! STOP COCKBLOCKING ME, YOU GOTHIC OVERCOMPENSATING DOUCHE!


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2009)

Zetta said:


> No wonder Cloud was so pissed at the City of Ancients.
> 
> Cloud: Dammit Sephiroth! I was planning on tapping that! This is the second time you've done this! First in Nibbleheim with Tifa and now this! STOP COCKBLOCKING ME, YOU GOTHIC OVERCOMPENSATING DOUCHE!



Sephy wants Cloud's massive sword, it's canon.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2009)

Cloud did throw him down in a reactor.

He also takes out his resentment of Zack out on Cloud.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 11, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Cloud did throw him down in a reactor.
> 
> He also takes out his resentment of Zack out on Cloud.



That was the first time he was cockblocked. He thought he would finally lose his virginity, then Momma's boy fucked it up.


----------



## Tehmk (Feb 11, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Tifa has the uncanny ability to bounce back from serious injury.  Remember, as a kid suffered a serious fall that made her unable to move.  She was able to fight back and regain her mobility and then some through martial arts training.  Later, Sephiroth nailed her with an attack that turned dragons into kabobs.  Even then though, she still hung on, so long in fact that she was able to survive a trip half way around the world, presumably on foot.
> 
> Later she lost conciousness for entire week after hitting her head.  Not only did this not slow her down upon waking up, she survived lethal levels of exposure in a gas chamber, which was then attacked by a 500 ft. monster.  Surviving that unscathed, she then took the oppurtunity to climb down the sheer face of a tower, barehanded, and once again suffering _another_ fall onto a mile long cannon.  After which she had a cat fight with a senior executive from a major corporation.
> 
> Tifa Lockhart is f-ing indestructible.



Indeed, I think there's something incredible in those melons.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 11, 2009)

Silicones 

No way that's natural.


----------



## Tehmk (Feb 11, 2009)

It is natural, otherwise she wouldn't be indestructible.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 11, 2009)

Naturally awesome


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2009)

Well of coarse, he had to kill Tifa's dad and burn down the town because he felt like it, not his fault if Tifa isn't in the mood because of it.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 11, 2009)

Quickenings suck.  They seem to be completely random.  Like, I have Basch's first quickening, I use it, and he performs one little attack that barely does any damage.  Sometimes I can get him to attack twice, and once I managed to get this thing called "Inferno" to work, but most of the time, nothing really happens and all my magic is used up.  I hit R2 as fast as I can, doesn't work.  I try alternating between R2 and other buttons, doesn't work.

It doesn't make sense and it's very annoying.


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Quickenings suck.  They seem to be completely random.  Like, I have Basch's first quickening, I use it, and he performs one little attack that barely does any damage.  Sometimes I can get him to attack twice, and once I managed to get this thing called "Inferno" to work, but most of the time, nothing really happens and all my magic is used up.  I hit R2 as fast as I can, doesn't work.  I try alternating between R2 and other buttons, doesn't work.
> 
> It doesn't make sense and it's very annoying.



You must not be used to using them properly or going by your R2 comments, not know how to use them properly. Quickenings are VERY useful during the first half of the game.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 11, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You must not be used to using them properly or going by your R2 comments, not know how to use them properly. Quickenings are VERY useful during the first half of the game.



I only have one character that has one.  He's done up to 4000 damage, but I haven't been able to figure out how he did it and most of the time it doesn't work.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 11, 2009)

Basically you have "Mist Charges". You have as many Mistcharges as your character has Quickenings. So if you have someone with all three of their Quickenings unlocked, you could use one level 3 which drains all your Mist Charges, one level 2 and have a Mist Charge left, or three level 1s, which each use a single Mistcharge.

Your three characters in Quickening mode each have a button put to them, [],/\, or X

Sometimes when you press R2, which shuffles the quickenings, you get a 'Mist Charge' option, which refills your Mistcharges.

So once all your characters have Quickenings, you chain them together. If you chain enough together, you get a Concurrence, which is what Inferno is one of.

The damage you deal is determined with a randomness factor included, but if you hit with a Concurrence the damage increases very quickly.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2009)

Quickenings are awesome until they become spammy and boring. 

I love that Gabranth uses all of Baschs in Dissidia though.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 11, 2009)

I need to get a PSP so I can play Dissida. Is it good?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2009)

For a FF fan, it's fucking amazing. 

Remembers it's a action/fighting game, but the system is very well thought out and unique.

Best graphics and sound of anything thus far on the psp, for sure.

Competively, somethings are broken, like items in Smash, tourneys play without summons(not really actual summons), equipment, and infinites.

I would actually say getting a psp just for it wouldn't be streching it. I'm playing the jap version to, so the english version will be much easier to play when it comes out.

The story mode is of rpg quality as well, not like a crappy fighting game story.(Soul Calibur, Tekken, etc.)

I'll just say this is the ultimate fan service.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 11, 2009)

Well I'd be getting a PSP for Agito, Chains of Olympus and a couple of other games as well.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2009)

Then it would be a win-win, you could pick up  FF CCore to, it's decent.

May I suggest you *cough*mod*cough* yours when you get it, so you only have to pay for memory cards, it's actually pretty easy.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah, buncha games. I'll look into getting it this year.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm waiting for the english version.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 12, 2009)

Well if it's not in English yet I'll wait.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2009)

It's coming out in August.:S


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 12, 2009)

I myself am tempted to get a PSP once Agito gets closer to dropping (English version of course, and depending on if it can still hold my interest).

I do love my DS, but in all honesty, there just seems to be more games that personally interest me on PSP than games for the DS.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 12, 2009)

Tiers for Dissidia:


> God
> -Kefka
> 
> MANLY
> ...


There was a pic somewhere...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 12, 2009)

Lightning's not in Dissida, is she? (If she is I will tard all over the place. Be warned).

Also, lol at Give that hobo a sammich. V was my first FF, so I have a special place in my heart for that guy. He'll probably be my main (unless Lightning is in Dissida, in which case, tarding inbound.)


----------



## Stroev (Feb 12, 2009)

Lightning is totally in Dissidia.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 12, 2009)

*Spazs out*

*fantards all over the place*

*checks Wiki*

*stops*

*stares*

*cries*

/emo

Meanie


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 12, 2009)

Bah, the wait will be massive either way


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2009)

Lol Kefka is bottem tier in Dissidia, but so is Sephy, one above Kefka though. 

Friggen Tidus is god tier.:S

Jecht is fucking the true badass of this game though, this is how he should of been in FFX. He is just like Kenpachi.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 13, 2009)

So you've all got your hands on the Japanese version and been playing that, huh?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah, alot of the game is english, such as names and basic things in combat.

Equipment can be figured out with just looking at what they add to stats, and with gamefaqs.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 13, 2009)

I still don't have a PSP, so that's moot for me anyway  Sometime this year.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm getting the english also, but I'm not paying a dime for either so its easy for me. 

Make sure to get a 2000 or 1000.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 13, 2009)

2000? 1000?

*doesn't know much about PSP's*


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2009)

1000 is the original fat, 2000 is the slim with a good back light.

Both can be moded.

3000 is a 2000 that can't be moded, that's pretty much the only difference.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm still using Kefka.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 17, 2009)

There is zero incentive to use Espers in FFXII.  They cost too much, they don't deal enough damage, and they are way too fragile.  They aren't worth two, sometimes three, party members.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 17, 2009)

If you can get the espers to do their ultimate attack as soon as they are summoned (using them like summons from FF3-FF9) then they are somewhat decent. Getting Zodiark's ultimate attack is pretty simple and it's decently strong, but like most summon damage across all games, it's weak compared to what you can do with your own characters.

I forgot I had Espers most of the time but it wasn't a big deal to me, I hardly ever use summons in FF, unless it's broken like Knights of the Round.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 17, 2009)

Since when did the blonde shota guy get a name?  I saw he has a name now on FF Wiki?

I'm obviously missing something lulz.


----------



## Memos (Feb 17, 2009)

Ice Prince said:


> Since when did the blonde shota guy get a name?  I saw he has a name now on FF Wiki?
> 
> I'm obviously missing something lulz.



Do you mean the Onion Knight?


----------



## Sin (Feb 17, 2009)

Wesley said:


> There is zero incentive to use Espers in FFXII.  They cost too much, they don't deal enough damage, and they are way too fragile.  They aren't worth two, sometimes three, party members.


Espers fall under the same category as Quickenings in that they're a bit useful at the beginning, but are quickly overshadowed by a well thought out battle plan. Specially in late game, there's really no reason to waste MP on either one.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 17, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Do you mean the Onion Knight?



Onion Knight?  I be confuzzzzed.

I'm talking about the black/pink attired shota boy in XIII.  Apparently he has a name now--"Marquis" apparently.


----------



## geG (Feb 18, 2009)

Ice Prince said:


> FF Wiki



There's your answer 

edit: Ah I see. There's apparently something about it in V-Jump

edit 2: Link
Girl looks like a cross between Tifa and Garnet


----------



## Wesley (Feb 18, 2009)

Sin said:


> Espers fall under the same category as Quickenings in that they're a bit useful at the beginning, but are quickly overshadowed by a well thought out battle plan. Specially in late game, there's really no reason to waste MP on either one.



They wouldn't be bad if there were a way to properly tank up a character.  As it is, even with the best armor and all buffs, a tank will crumble after a couple turns against the higher level marks.


----------



## Memos (Feb 18, 2009)

Sin said:


> Espers fall under the same category as Quickenings in that they're a bit useful at the beginning, but are quickly overshadowed by a well thought out battle plan. Specially in late game, there's really no reason to waste MP on either one.



Quickenings are quite useful at the beginning. They can basically finish off half of some bosses and even beat them altogether when used well. Espers are useless against everything but fodder....and i mean those wolves you meet at the beginning fodder. The only useful Esper moves are the ultimate moves of Zodiark, Exdeath, if you prepare it right and Zeromus if you spend time preparing it. Infact, the only way they are minimally useful is if you have a save point before a boss, you summon, you touch the save crystal to regain your MP and then go in and let the summon do some pathetic damage to the boss.

Espers are beyond uesless. The only reason i like them is due to their theme, their awesome designs and the fights against them.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 18, 2009)

...I love Doctor Cid.  Awesome must run in the family.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 18, 2009)

Cid family is known for awesomeness.

Except that inbred hick cousin they had in FF8 and the moron in FF9.


----------



## Memos (Feb 18, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Cid family is known for awesomeness.
> 
> Except that inbred hick cousin they had in FF8 and the moron in FF9.



That "inbred hick" scored one of the hottest women in FF


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Oglop Cid was awesome.

Headmaster Cid however..


----------



## Zetta (Feb 18, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That "inbred hick" scored one of the hottest women in FF



Headmaster is Robin Williams in this game.

That's right, you're going to a real battlefield! This is not a game this is rock and roll!


----------



## Wesley (Feb 18, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Cid family is known for awesomeness.
> 
> Except that inbred hick cousin they had in FF8 and the moron in FF9.



FF6 Cid was mostly notable for being able to kill/save him.  Most people seem to prefer killing him since it gives Celes a dramatic attempted suicide scene.

FF8's Cid sucked as much as the rest of the game.

FF9, ah, yes, the frog guy.  Why is it the guys in that game are so useless yet manage score major hotties without doing any real work?

FF10's Cid, actually I think a case can be made for major inbreeding amongst the Al-bhed if his son is any indication (he wanted to get with Yuna.  His cousin.  His _first_ cousin.)  With Sin running around, destroying everything and killing everyone, inbreeding would be...ugh.  Alright.  The Al-bhed are hill-billies.  The weird spiral eye thing is finally explained.  And I wouldn't be surprised if Rikku had webbed feet too (she is an unnaturally good swimmer, although I think the hot springs scene might have proven that all her digits are okay).

FF12, probably the best Cid since FF7.  And he's a villian.  An awesome villian.  I loved when he waltzed in, basically told Gabranath that he was full of shit, and to take a hike.  Being content with your own egomanical personality gives you perspective on other people's hypocripsy and manipulations.

Plus he had a gattling gun that he really enjoyed using.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 18, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I loved when he waltzed in, basically told Gabranath that he was full of shit, and to take a hike.



One of my favourite scenes.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 18, 2009)

Cid was the real FFXII villian.

Vayne was just the shitty final boss bishie.


----------



## Memos (Feb 18, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Cid was the real FFXII villian.
> 
> Vayne was just the shitty final boss bishie.



FF12 didn't really have villians, simply 2 opposing sides. If anyone was a "villian" it was the Occuria.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 18, 2009)

^Agreed.

Vayne just......didn't seem all that villainous compared to past villains.  Having Cid in his particular role in XII was pretty smart, and added a nice touch.

But I do think the Occuria was just evil, and the main villain (kinda like how Sephiroth overshadowed Jenova) was in fact them.  It just wasn't really all that "touched" upon aside from a few key scenes.  Vayne and Cid definitely got more airtime, but they weren't the main villains in my mind after I'd seen the big Ashe/Occuria scene.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 18, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> FF12 didn't really have villians, simply 2 opposing sides. If anyone was a "villian" it was the Occuria.



FF12 didn't much of anything. It's like they gave all these people and events and basically let you decide. And whatever you decide is wrong since you still have to kick Vayne's ass.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 18, 2009)

Not sure if some of you have seen this yet but....

Translated V-Jump scan with the three new characters from that '09 trailer (Snow's Resistance Members):


----------



## Memos (Feb 18, 2009)

Ice Prince said:


> Not sure if some of you have seen this yet but....
> 
> Translated V-Jump scan with the three new characters from that '09 trailer (Snow's Resistance Members):



I hadn't seen that yet. Thanks.

I wonder if the two characters will be permanent party members or just guests


----------



## Zetta (Feb 18, 2009)

Snow looks like Seifer's older, cooler brother.

Or if Seifer and Shinjiro fused.



*+*


----------



## Memos (Feb 18, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Snow looks like Seifer's older, cooler brother.
> 
> Or if Seifer and Shinjiro fused.
> 
> ...



Or if they were to...Gattai...

---

Anyway, enough of the off-topic crap.

Who wants Kratos to die at the end of the game?


----------



## Sin (Feb 18, 2009)

Zetta said:


> FF12 didn't much of anything. It's like they gave all these people and events and basically let you decide. And whatever you decide is wrong since you still have to kick Vayne's ass.


It had some fun hunts and weapons though 

Those characters look pretty badass. Specially the guy with the fire hair


----------



## Awesome (Feb 18, 2009)

FFXII had the best Cid, and he was the best villain in that game. I also didn't really think the Archadians were doing anything wrong at all, they were just a bit corrupted. Occuria were the true villain masterminds.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 18, 2009)

I haven't quite finished the game, still having to face off against the Bahamut, however from what I've seen the Occurian are a mostly benevolent force or least a force for order.  True, they're manipulative and do not take kindly to being rebelled against, however they also have a policy of non-interference.  They're immortal.  They have an unsurmountable technological and magical edge.  That human lives don't amount much to them is understandable, however they also see themselves as shepards and protectors of the lower races.

That's the impression I'm getting at any rate.  They're not evil.  If Venat hadn't conspired with Cid to create manufactured Nethicite, things would most likely have been alright.  Same as it had been for hundreds of years.

They're angry at Venat for what he's done, so angry that wiping out the entire empire sounds like a good idea.  They're gods afterall.  That kind of overreaction is probably in character for them.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 18, 2009)

FFXII is . . . long


----------



## Wesley (Feb 18, 2009)

Itachi^ said:


> FFXII is . . . long



I'm sitting pretty on 110 hours for my first play through.  That's mostly from running around, trying to hunt marks and keeping tabs on the going on's in each of the towns.  Simply exploring things is time consuming.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah I was gonna say....I think when I finished XII the first time, I was only half that time (maybe a little less than half).

However, I'd saved before the big "finale", so I just went back and did the hunts/Espers that I missed/etc.  It really does rack up the time.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 18, 2009)

This is bullshit.  Bahamut isn't at all fun, with constant streams of enemy soldiers that just never stop coming!  There's no where to run to, no where to hide.  What the hell am I supposed to do?  I can't even stop to heal or buff!


----------



## Sin (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm almost at Wesley's time but I haven't even gone to the Pharos yet


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh god, the infinitely long tower-that-felt-like-forever-and-two-days.  I seriously would have stopped the game there had I not had my strat guide.

I feel your pain. ;P

Seriously though, you better take a bathroom break, make any phone calls you have to make, pop your daily valium--whatever, before doing Pharos.  That shit was so hella long to me it felt like(and I skipped alot of the dungeon stuff by just running through it when I encountered enemies)--and I used the damn strat guide every step.


----------



## Barry. (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey, who honestly beat FFXII without the strategy guide?


----------



## Sin (Feb 18, 2009)

I use Split Infinity's FAQ, nothing better


----------



## Wesley (Feb 18, 2009)

I used it for figuring a few marks.  Beating the main part of the game wasn't particularly hard.  

Vayne was a little bitch.  He was kind of like an okay guy that got stuck in the bad guy's role.  Try as he might to enjoy it, I got the sense that he was mostly laughing at himself and the sorry situation he found himself in.  There was no salvation for him as far as he could see.  Basically the whole world was against him and no matter what he wanted, that wouldn't change.

Starting a new age, making man's own history, that was all just an excuse he made so that he could live with himself, until someone put him out of his wretched misery.  Which I glady did, although he kind of dishonoured the real Bahamut in the process.

Probably the most pleasant surprise for me from the game was Fran.  I expected her to not talk much, be kind of cold, but no, not at all.  What Fran does is not engage in idle chit-chat.  Whenever she said something, it was sincere and meaningful.  Polite and well mannered.  Despite what she looks like and whatever appeal her character design may have, she's really just a great all round and well developed character.

She's strong, dependable, yet vunerable and fragile.  As often times as she kicks ass, there's a fair amount of rescuing that needs to take place.  She can't help that her kind are sensitive to the Mist, which is both their strength and their weakness.  She knows how to be imposing, but she also knows and prefers to fade into the background when she's not needed.

And most of all, the Leading Man certainly has his Leading Lady.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 19, 2009)

^You mean Vaan? lololol

He was totally Balthier's leading lady (I jest).  Acutally, Balthier gave me a very very bisexual vibe for numerous reasons.  He just seemed awfully flirtatious.

But anywho I agree, Fran was also my favorite amongst XII's main cast.  Especially so after I saw her scene in the Wood with her sisters.  That was sad.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 19, 2009)

Ice Prince said:


> ^You mean Vaan? lololol



Actually, no.  I had heard bad things about Vaan, but the only times I was ever really irriatated with him was when Ashe kept seeing Rashlier whenever she looked at him.  It was very uncomfortable and felt more than a little forced.  Fortunately that stopped happening in short order.



> He was totally Balthier's leading lady (I jest).  Acutally, Balthier gave me a very very bisexual vibe for numerous reasons.  He just seemed awfully flirtatious.



He's the sort that likes to hear himself speak, but doesn't fancy speaking with himself.  Like his old man, he has a way with words and when you have a way with words, you tend to not be entirely frank and honest about yourself in regards to others.

So I wouldn't really read into anything he says as an indication of sexual deviance.  He says something because it amuses him.  Nothing more.  Although, he's not really that way with Fran.  Mostly because she can see right through him.  There's simply no fooling her.



> But anywho I agree, Fran was also my favorite amongst XII's main cast.  Especially so after I saw her scene in the Wood with her sisters.  That was sad.



Really?  They were simply adorable together in the ending credits as children.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 19, 2009)

Regarding Balthier, that's the joy of fanfiction.  I also thought it was just a little too peculiar with the way Balthier rescued Vaan when they got thrown in the dungeon...that's like classic yaoi bait right there.  *evil grin*

Regarding Fran, I mean:


*Spoiler*: __ 



where Jote basically told her that she's not welcome in the Wood anymore because she had willingly left to go to the outside world where humes and such dwelled.  I thought that was sad.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 19, 2009)

Lockon Stratos said:


> Hey, who honestly beat FFXII without the strategy guide?



I did. I never use guides for the main game. Only after I beat it did I use a guide on how to spawn certain hunts that I couldn't figure out, like Behemoth King. Honestly, who the hell would find that sucka without a guide.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 19, 2009)

Ice Prince said:


> Regarding Balthier, that's the joy of fanfiction.  I also thought it was just a little too peculiar with the way Balthier rescued Vaan when they got thrown in the dungeon...that's like classic yaoi bait right there.  *evil grin*



Fanfiction sucks.



> Regarding Fran, I mean:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's a good law.  Fran can no longer hear the wood.  Her presence may cause others to leave.  If all the Viera left the wood, there no longer be any Viera.  It may seem cruel, but Fran left knowingly of what would happen.  It was probably for the best.

As of Viera, does anyone else remember the Viera searching for a soul mate?  Sixty-three!


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 19, 2009)

Fanfiction rocks!  I've read some awesome ones over the years.  My favorite is still "Fire and Ice".  It's FFVIII based (Quistis and Seifer).  I'm sure some FF fans around here have read it, or at least heard of it.  It's probably one of the most popular FF fanfiction works of any FF game.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 19, 2009)

Haven't found any decent Fran and Balthier fanfiction.


----------



## Memos (Feb 19, 2009)

I thought Fran would quickly get annoying because of her voice but i think that the VA did a good job of conveying the apparent maturity and knowledge that the character had. She was appropriately strong and weak at the same time and was an important member of the team whilst never over stepping her mark like Vaan did with his naive ways. Her relationship with Balthier was one of the better developed in the game and filled a hole left by what would be normally filled by a romantic relationship between characters such as Vaan and Ashe.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 19, 2009)

Lockon Stratos said:


> Hey, who honestly beat FFXII without the strategy guide?



I didnt found any necessity to use such thing!


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 19, 2009)

I love XII mainly for the superb writing (easily the best in the series imo), killer voice acting and a pretty kickass art direction. 

It'd probably be higher on my list had they [square] given the characters more background and development. 

The judges in particular were disappointing, such wasted potential. 

Drace 



Lockon Stratos said:


> Hey, who honestly beat FFXII without the strategy guide?



*raises hand*


----------



## Zetta (Feb 19, 2009)

Cid was the real villian. He hounded you, kept you on your toes, etc.

Vayne had more important things to do.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 19, 2009)

Cid should have made it into Dissida.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 19, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I thought Fran would quickly get annoying because of her voice but i think that the VA did a good job of conveying the apparent maturity and knowledge that the character had. She was appropriately strong and weak at the same time and was an important member of the team whilst never over stepping her mark like Vaan did with his naive ways. Her relationship with Balthier was one of the better developed in the game and filled a hole left by what would be normally filled by a romantic relationship between characters such as Vaan and Ashe.



Yeah, like when she collapsed at the Sun Cryst.  You just know she'd been fighting all the way to the top of the tower, through numerous boss battles, against Gabrayanth, against Cid, Espers, the entire time, resisting the urge to flip out and out and out collapse.  It's amazing she lasted as long as she did.

And there's nothing wrong with Vaan.  He's 17 years old and 17 year olds are stupid and definiently not meant to command Battle Academies in a world wide campaign against evil sorceresses.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 19, 2009)

Wesley said:


> And there's nothing wrong with Vaan.  He's 17 years old and 17 year olds are stupid and definiently not meant to command Battle Academies in a world wide campaign against evil sorceresses.



Finally, someone who understands.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 19, 2009)

It pains me to see how many are bothered by FF12 not being your conventional save the world story. I quite liked FF12's approach and it's one of the best in the series.


----------



## geG (Feb 19, 2009)

I always use a guide for FF games mostly because I hate feeling like I might be missing something cool or important. Using a guide ends up making the game more fun for me which is the opposite for most people lol

Though for XII I did play up to about the Ozmone Plains without a guide because it hadn't arrived in the mail yet


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 19, 2009)

I tend to use guides in my second playthroughs.

and XII owns.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 19, 2009)

Are other people finally admitting XII was good?


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 19, 2009)

the XII haters should arrive in not too long


----------



## Memos (Feb 19, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> the XII haters should arrive in not too long



You called?

I'm kidding, I love FF12.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 19, 2009)

FFXII >>>>>>>>>>>>>> KH2

that should at least summon one of them


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 19, 2009)

SMH @ People Calling XII Easy Because You Can Grind Fast.


----------



## geG (Feb 19, 2009)

To be honest I loved XII when it first came out but I replayed it again recently and it kind of bored me. I think that's partly due to the fact that there's a lot more grinding in XII compared to the other PS/PS2-generation FF games so there's more effort needed to play through it


----------



## Wesley (Feb 19, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Are other people finally admitting XII was good?



I just picked it up last week.  I did find the battle system off putting since it's non-traditional, although I do like the gambit system for it's potentional.  Also it might just be a tad on the difficult side of things, since even with the best gear, the best buffs, and the best magic, enemies will tear through your party.  The fact that you need guides to create the best items in the games is also annoying.

Also...I hate having to heal in the middle of a battle.  If the game kept track of spells cast throughout the course of the game, Curaga would be hands down the spell used more than anything else.  It'd probably beat every other spell cast in the game combined.

I suppose they did manage to balance the game, where your party and the opposition are relatively balanced with one another, and taking down a hard fought Mark or Esper is a rewarding experience, however, pissy little enemies shouldn't be so f-ing hard to beat and shouldn't be a credible threat as far as I'm concerned.  Party wipe is something I don't like to experience.

So I'm on the fence.  The gameplay is well developed and potentionally fun to work with, however I would also just as soon adopt FF6's system of ultima spam and ungodly items of pwn, because creating a party that is extremely strong and effective even at low levels has it's own charm.  

As for everything else, the game looks good, the storyline or rather the world in which it takes place is very detailed and well developed.  Just taking the time to take in the different countries and peoples you go to is a reward in of itself.  The beastiary is interesting, informative.  Things like marks and sidequests help you get to know the people and places you visit.

I guess all I really want is to never have to cast the spell bubble and curaja ever again.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 19, 2009)

All this talk made me excited about XII again, so I've started a new game. 

Currently chaining wolves in the Estersand.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 19, 2009)

XII sucks because of the ending.

Pharos and then that total failure at the Bahamuth.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 19, 2009)

Zetta said:


> XII sucks because of the ending.
> 
> Pharos and then that total failure at the Bahamuth.



What do you mean?


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 19, 2009)

The ending was fine.

Like I said earlier, my only real issue with this game is the lack of character development.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 19, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> The ending was fine.
> 
> Like I said earlier, my only real issue with this game is the lack of character development.



Agreed (especially for Vaan/Penelo).  If it would have had more of that and a bit less dungeon crawling, I'd of been totally satisfied.

Hopefully XIII will fix this....I'm seriously hoping it does.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 19, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> The ending was fine.
> 
> Like I said earlier, my only real issue with this game is the lack of character development.



Maybe, but it also emphasises the fact that even they were caught up in history's flow.  That the world didn't revolve around them.  The party were actually fairly content with the life styles they were leading.  The idealists were the actual villians within the game and in real life, that's usually the case.

Only Ashe really had a credible case for doing anything she did, but that was mostly by virtue of her blood line.  Same with Balthier to a lesser extent.  Everyone else simply wanted to help those two with whatever they were doing.

Vaan, Penelo, and Basch wanted to help Ashe and maybe get a little adventure.  Fran follows Balthier around, most likely because she likes him and it suits her.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 19, 2009)

I really disliked XII. The characters/plot completely failed to grab me.

I'm curious to see how the next game turns out, anyway.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 19, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> I really disliked XII. The characters/plot completely failed to grab me.
> 
> I'm curious to see how the next game turns out, anyway.



The world is Final Fantasy XII's strength.  You might simply look at things like rare monsters and marks as optional stuff to do, but they're a fact of everyday life in the universe.  There's always someone that needs a Mark to be hunted for one reason or another.  It's a real job.

If there really was magic.  If things like monsters really existed.  How would that effect everyday life for people?  

More than a few of the Higher Ranked Marks are emphasised as being potentional world destroyers and it's probably not an exaggeration.  And I like the feeling of making the world a safer place by killing a big monster.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 19, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> The ending was fine.
> 
> Like I said earlier, my only real issue with this game is the lack of character development.



I didn't really see a problem with character development since most of the cast were rather mature, by rpg standards, with well defined goals.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 19, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> I didn't really see a problem with character development since most of the cast were rather mature, by rpg standards, with well defined goals.



Yeah, the world wasn't really in a big crisis.  More of the same old, same old.  That the cast wouldn't be mold-breaking themselves isn't a disappointment for me.

Nethicite fuels old ambitions, representing a potentionally decisive advantage in the clash of empires.  That someone would use it to their advantage, for good or ill, is only a logical consenquence.

Basically, idealists with government backing.  Scum.  Of.  The.  Earth.


----------



## Memos (Feb 19, 2009)

This is why i love the world of Ivalice. It has the most complete history of all the FF universes. It feels like a world that's been lived in. In nearly every other FF game, all you really get at most is a flashback of the past events that led to the current events.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 19, 2009)

Not to mention Ivalice spans multiple games so it's alot more fleshed out than other FFs. My only main dislike was the Pharos but it was only because it's was ridiculously long. I still don't see why people complain about grinding, FFXII pretty much didn't need it as long as you explored a bit of the world on the way to your destination.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 19, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> This is why i love the world of Ivalice. It has the most complete history of all the FF universes. It feels like a world that's been lived in. In nearly every other FF game, all you really get at most is a flashback of the past events that led to the current events.



Yeah, that FFXII's world isn't a stand alone like most of the other FF's is something many people don't seem to understand.  Some people have compared it to Star Wars in terms of developement and scope, although the fact that Star Wars itself is a HUGE franchise, built upon a single galaxy and it's myriad of peoples and individuals, is something that's also lost on many people.

FFXII is just one chapter as far as Ivalice is concerned and that fact is conveyed from the way the game is presented.


----------



## Memos (Feb 19, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Not to mention Ivalice spans multiple games so it's alot more fleshed out than other FFs. My only main dislike was the Pharos but it was only because it's was ridiculously long. I still don't see why people complain about grinding, FFXII pretty much didn't need it as long as you explored a bit of the world on the way to your destination.





Wesley said:


> Yeah, that FFXII's world isn't a stand alone like most of the other FF's is something many people don't seem to understand.  Some people have compared it to Star Wars in terms of developement and scope, although the fact that Star Wars itself is a HUGE franchise, built upon a single galaxy and it's myriad of peoples and individuals, is something that's also lost on many people.
> 
> FFXII is just one chapter as far as Ivalice is concerned and that fact is conveyed from the way the game is presented.



I played this game after i played FFT and i got a much richer experience for it. Believe it or not, as good as FF12's writing is, FFT's writing is even better. That game is a masterpiece.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 20, 2009)

Wesley said:


> What do you mean?



The overal lack of an epic final dungeon and boss, the lack of the showdown between good and evil.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 20, 2009)

Lockon Stratos said:


> Hey, who honestly beat FFXII without the strategy guide?



Well not 100%.

But I played through the game and beat Vayne without using the guide.

Then I used the guide to find out how much shit I missed.

New XIII characters all meet my approval (not very hard to get).

I may be waiting a year for it, but when it does come out it'll be awesome.



Byakuya said:


> I love XII mainly for the superb writing (easily the best in the series imo), killer voice acting and a pretty kickass art direction.
> 
> It'd probably be higher on my list had they [square] given the characters more background and development.
> 
> ...



I wish we had got more of the judges. T_T I see lots of Cid love though. He's just awesome.

Although I do have a very unhealthy obsession with Al-Cid's voice. If I was ever to go gay, it'd be someone who could pull off that voice I mean damn /uncomfortable silence is go


----------



## Wesley (Feb 20, 2009)

Zetta said:


> The overal lack of an epic final dungeon and boss, the lack of the showdown between good and evil.



That's true, however I don't see how that's a problem.  Vayne didn't make a convincing villian, simply because he didn't like being the bad guy, which actually makes him fairly unique.  He'd talk about "necessity" with a little bit of cynicism.  There was simply no way for him to escape who he was.  Not from the world and not from himself.

It sucked to be Vayne Solidor.  He was sane.  He wasn't egomanical or completely self-centered.  He had responsibilities that had called for him to do terrible things that formed a black mark against him.  He didn't get any enjoyment and his ambitions and ideals offered him little comfort for what he had done.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Feb 20, 2009)

I hope it doesn't end up sucking. The FF series has been going down hill ever since X.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 20, 2009)

Wesley said:


> That's true, however I don't see how that's a problem.  Vayne didn't make a convincing villian, simply because he didn't like being the bad guy, which actually makes him fairly unique.  He'd talk about "necessity" with a little bit of cynicism.  There was simply no way for him to escape who he was.  Not from the world and not from himself.
> 
> It sucked to be Vayne Solidor.  He was sane.  He wasn't egomanical or completely self-centered.  He had responsibilities that had called for him to do terrible things that formed a black mark against him.  He didn't get any enjoyment and his ambitions and ideals offered him little comfort for what he had done.



Vayne felt half-assed in a way. As if he was only taking over the world because the writer decided he should.

Hell, your encounter with Vayne at the Bahamuth is basically the only real encounter you have with him during the game. There's no real hatred between them, no real rivalry. It just feels forced and at the end, there's no real sense of beating the big bad.

It feels more like you've just commited a political assasination, not saved the world from ultimate evil. For the sake of example, imagine if FFVIII ended at disc 1 with Squall killing Edea during that assasination. That's the feeling I get with the ending of FFXII.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 20, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Vayne felt half-assed in a way. As if he was only taking over the world because the writer decided he should.
> 
> Hell, your encounter with Vayne at the Bahamuth is basically the only real encounter you have with him during the game. There's no real hatred between them, no real rivalry. It just feels forced and at the end, there's no real sense of beating the big bad.
> 
> It feels more like you've just commited a political assasination, not saved the world from ultimate evil. For the sake of example, imagine if FFVIII ended at disc 1 with Squall killing Edea during that assasination. That's the feeling I get with the ending of FFXII.



That's pretty much all true.  Although it wasn't half-assed.  The confrontation went down that way by design.  Politics and war isn't meant to be personal.  Not usually anyway.  Any responsible leader understands this.  That they killed Vayne because he forced a confrontation is only natural.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 20, 2009)

Zetta said:


> For the sake of example, imagine if FFVIII ended at disc 1 with Squall killing Edea during that assasination. That's the feeling I get with the ending of FFXII.



Like you were playing as a person capable of doing their job


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

The only people that had any ties to Vayne Solidor were Ashe and also Vaan, to an extent. Vaan's connection was somewhat by-passed because they concentrated on Vayne as the politician and not as the mastermind villian who was responsible for Vaan's brothers' death.

Basch's story was somewhat resolved with the fight against Gabranth and afterwards he was against Vayne for Larsa's sake.

Balthier's story was resolved with Cid. It wasn't happy, but it was resolved. Fran's story came to a conclusion back in Eruyt Village and she stayed for Balthier's sake.

Penelo

The story is about Ivalice, not the individual characters.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)

Penelo


----------



## Zetta (Feb 20, 2009)

Wesley said:


> That's pretty much all true.  Although it wasn't half-assed.  The confrontation went down that way by design.  Politics and war isn't meant to be personal.  Not usually anyway.  Any responsible leader understands this.  That they killed Vayne because he forced a confrontation is only natural.


Honestly, if I wanted to see a Xanatos Gambit ending in murder, I'd read Ceaser.




mystictrunks said:


> Like you were playing as a person capable of doing their job


Shockingly.


----------



## geG (Feb 20, 2009)

Zetta said:


> It feels more like you've just commited a political assasination, not saved the world from ultimate evil.



That was pretty much the whole point



Wesley said:


> That's true, however I don't see how that's a problem.  Vayne didn't make a convincing villian, simply because he didn't like being the bad guy, which actually makes him fairly unique.  He'd talk about "necessity" with a little bit of cynicism.  There was simply no way for him to escape who he was.  Not from the world and not from himself.
> 
> It sucked to be Vayne Solidor.  He was sane.  He wasn't egomanical or completely self-centered.  He had responsibilities that had called for him to do terrible things that formed a black mark against him.  He didn't get any enjoyment and his ambitions and ideals offered him little comfort for what he had done.


I kind of disagree. I always saw that "necessity" scene as just him using an excuse to kill his father and become Emperor


----------



## Zetta (Feb 20, 2009)

Geg said:


> That was pretty much the whole point
> 
> 
> I kind of disagree. I always saw that "necessity" scene as just him using an excuse to kill his father and become Emperor



And my entire point is that when I think of high fantasy epic final showdowns, raping someone in a Ceaser-like setting doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 20, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Honestly, if I wanted to see a Xanatos Gambit ending in murder, I'd read Ceaser.



It wasn't murder though.  Vayne was the one that picked the fight.  Just because they boarded the ship and entered the same room as him, doesn't mean he couldn't have simply surrendered.  And no, Vayne killed his father with his father's cooperation.  That's the way I saw it.  They needed a pretext to take out the Senate for Larsa's sake.

Vayne was damaged goods, he knew it.  He knew Larsa would be better fit to rule than himself, however he also couldn't bring himself to let it happen without really proving anything.  Vayne was a talented guy at what he did, he was good at it, but he didn't have the luxury of simply being good.  That's what I think.

I take it for granted that his brothers really were bad people and that he was the best guy for the job when it came down to stopping them.  Vayne didn't have any big dreams for himself.  He didn't like what he had become and his ambitions had little to do with what he wanted for himself.

Basically he was damned no matter he did.  He was very pathetic.  He couldn't simply let go of his past.  He didn't have confidence in anything other than his ability and own judgement.

Maybe I'm wrong, but that's the sense I got from watching him.  He didn't seem like one that enjoyed manipulating people, but he knew how to do it and understood that if he didn't do it, someone else would.  Someone that was probably worse.  And even if they were better than himself, they might not have been as capable, meaning someone like himself could beat that person and take his place for any number of selfish and terrible reasons.

Political and war games like that exist in real life.  It's all very pointless and all very terrible, but it's something that ends up happening because people lose confidence in what's good and what's evil, while failing to understand their own limitations and humanity.


----------



## geG (Feb 20, 2009)

Except at the end he tried to kill Larsa when he turned on him


----------



## Zetta (Feb 20, 2009)

The moment a character needs a fan to write 6 paragraphs in his defence is the moment you can say a character should have gotten more real depth in the game itself if you ask me.

Maybe Vayne appeared so half-assed to me because SE didn't execute him well enough. That's the problem with a complex character that does too much behind the scene tomfoolery.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

I agree with Wesley to a point, I don't believe he was puely led by his circumstances. He was clearly in control of his actions and did certain things because he chose to.

He is most certainly the least develpoed of the main bad guys from most of the previous FF's and could have done with some more interaction with the actual characters beyond being their target.

As much as i laud Ivalice for being such a full and rich universe, it does sometimes leave the characters in the background. So far, the only Ivalice character to have really shone above his station is Ramza. But even he had to work througha  whole game of government defying and demon slaying to finally rise above his own name and bloodline to a point where he could be remembered for his own deeds. Even then, the history books, through political involvement wrote him out.

Ashley Riot even became akin to a god and he was unknown in the end. With Ivalice, it will always be about Ivalice, no one character is bigger than the universe they live in.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 20, 2009)

Geg said:


> Except at the end he tried to kill Larsa when he turned on him



He also challenged Larsa to find the strength to stop him, implying agreement with Larsa that what Vayne was doing was wrong.  Vayne didn't like being the bad guy, that he would resent Larsa for being what he was not allowed to become would only be natural, however he didn't act outrageously on that feeling.  Besides, he didn't really try to kill Larsa.  He told Gabranth to protect him while he dealt with Ashe and company.  That Gabaranth instead attacked him doesn't change that.

And he had plenty of developement.  You just have to pay attention to his expression, the tone of his voice, the words he uses, and his overall situation.  He's a tragic character that became cynical.  He wasn't born a monster and he arguably didn't become one.  Larsa believed his brother to be a good man and I believe in that judgement.

I don't think I'm making anything up.  The writing in the game is very intricate.  When you look at Vayne, you cannot simply look at Vayne the man.  You also have to look at his situation and the country he governs.  The people in it and how they live their lives.  Arcadia is a place where exploitation is a common practice.  Not that there aren't good people or that good intentions are worthless (what do you think "chops" are for?), but falling because you make one mistake or trusted someone that you shouldn't have is a fact of daily life.

Vayne's character, as I see it, fits into that context.  He's become cynical and also recognizes how easily Arcadia could destroy itself, something he's worked to prevent, killing his own brothers and conqueoring other countries in the process.  He's not evil, he just doesn't think there's a better way.  At least, not a way that permits him to live with himself.


----------



## LOLcats (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh, XII. Dissapointing, for me, was an understatement 

The ending had no climax, the characters were hollow,
*Spoiler*: __ 



Quote Vaan: "I'm just along for the ride" 


 rarely communicated, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Evident in the ending: Ashe ditches everyone, Basch runs off with Larsa and Balthier and Fran dissapear to god knows where, and all we get in one year between them is a single letter exhange? 


 and I quickly stopped enjoying it, finding it more of a laborious quest to get from a to b. I found myself not caring about the characters (bar possibly Fran, she was the only one that caught my interest), and in the end I didn't care whether Dalmasca was taken over or not. I wanted to immerse myself in a depthful story, but I just couldn't.

Am I the only one who did not like the long, massive locations and the fact that there were no more turned-based battles? I dunno, I guess I prefer to enjoy the environment I'm running around in rather than seeing it loitered with monsters and having to constantly refer to a mini-map to have any sort of idea as to where I'm going  I miss being able to plan my battles due to the circumstances I'm in rather than letting a computer do it for me.

Oh, and lack of Uematsu seriously hurts this game. I miss his melodies, his catchy, emotional tunes that remain in my head from years past. I cannot remember a single song from XII apart from 'Kiss Me Goodbye'. Which was composed by Uematsu 

Of course, this is all my opinion. I respect people who found this game godly, because there is an obvious difference in tastes and this is just how I prefer my RPGs. Ah well, looking ahead to XIII and Versus; they both seem to have good potential. I just hope square doesn't mess it up this time


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Kitsune chan said:


> I miss being able to plan my battles due to the circumstances I'm in rather than letting a computer do it for me.



You make it sound like you have no say in what happens in the battles. The Gambit system did what YOU set it to do and you could always turn it off.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 20, 2009)

Kitsune chan said:


> Oh, XII. Dissapointing, for me, was an understatement
> 
> The ending had no climax, the characters were hollow,
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Being along for the ride is an apat description for most people alive.

Ashe didn't ditch everyone.  She assumed her role as queen.  Very important responsibility.  Also, I suspect there were times when Ashe actually thought about giving up on Dalmasca altogether, because of the promise of something greater provided for her by the Nethicite and Occurians.

Basch protected Larsa, which followed his brother's last request and helped restore relations between Arcadia and Dalmasca.  Larsa is important and there are people that _want to kill him because of it_.  As long as Larsa is alive and well, Dalmasca _and_ Queen Ashe will be protected.

As for Balthier and Fran, that's what Sky Pirates do.  Disappear and go on adventures without answering to anyone.  And if Fran and Balthier didn't have eachother, they wouldn't be able to be Sky Pirates.

The characters are subtle and vary quite a bit in how they express themselves.  Not having an arch nemesis gives them quite a bit of freedom in where they go and what they do and the game is built on that.



> Am I the only one who did not like the long, massive locations and the fact that there were no more turned-based battles? I dunno, I guess I prefer to enjoy the environment I'm running around in rather than seeing it loitered with monsters and having to constantly refer to a mini-map to have any sort of idea as to where I'm going  I miss being able to plan my battles due to the circumstances I'm in rather than letting a computer do it for me.



Lots of people would agree, and I only agree in part.  Running around exploring everything can be tiresome, although it's also rewarding if you take it for everything that it's worth.  



> Oh, and lack of Uematsu seriously hurts this game. I miss his melodies, his catchy, emotional tunes that remain in my head from years past. I cannot remember a single song from XII apart from 'Kiss Me Goodbye'. Which was composed by Uematsu



Esper music rocked.



> Of course, this is all my opinion. I respect people who found this game godly, because there is an obvious difference in tastes and this is just how I prefer my RPGs. Ah well, looking ahead to XIII and Versus; they both seem to have good potential. I just hope square doesn't mess it up this time



They look like shit to me.


----------



## LOLcats (Feb 20, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You make it sound like you have no say in what happens in the battles. The Gambit system did what YOU set it to do and you could always turn it off.


 
I suppose, but it's not the same really. I felt bored. I had tried that, but doing it over and over again became too much effort to do and I when I got fed up didn't have the choice to run away to safety and heal, unless I was close to an exit, as the monster would tend to stalk me to the very end of the zone. Besides, the game wasn't designed to be played like that, so I didn't get the best experience out of it.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Kitsune chan said:


> I suppose, but it's not the same really. I felt bored. I had tried that, but doing it over and over again became too much effort to do and I when I got fed up didn't have the choice to run away to safety and heal, unless I was close to an exit, as the monster would tend to stalk me to the very end of the zone. Besides, the game wasn't designed to be played like that, so I didn't get the best experience out of it.



I agree with you to an extent, but then again the reasons you stated are the same reasons for why the battle system was chosen to work like this. If it was a traditional turn-based sytem then fair enough, the gambits aren't needed, but seeing as it was an open encounter system which was at times quite fast paced, the wait and choose each command wouldn't have worked, just as you mentioned.

For what it is, the Gambit system was necessary and it was great IMO. It made the battles smoother.

What annoys me about the majority of the complaints on the battle system is that people bitch about the Gambit system without even thinking of turning it off or setting it to a degree where it is good for them.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)

Sakimoto and Ivalice go hand in hand.

I for one was more than ready to move on from turn-based battles, it didn't do much good in Lost Odyssey.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 20, 2009)

I still prefer turn-based, even if I learned how to use and appreciate the gambit system.  And I disagree with the idea that you can still play the game like it was turn based.  The gameplay is balanced around real time combat and playing.  If you're not using the gambit system, you are wasting time trying to make sense of a chaotic situation.

Need I point out the fact that the enemy will always go for healers, unless you use the decoy spell and _remember to keep it on_?

You cannot enjoy the game unless you use the gambit system.  It would be far too frustrating and repetitive on top of that.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 20, 2009)

The combat system isn't real time, it just has auto attacks you still have an atb bar and everything.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 20, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> The combat system isn't real time, it just has auto attacks you still have an atb bar and everything.



If you can run around and the enemy hits you regardless of whether or not you do anything, it's real time.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Wesley said:


> If you can run around and the enemy hits you regardless of whether or not you do anything, it's real time.



Not necessarily. The ATB is turn-based but you can still not do anything and keep on getting hit depending on your settings. By your logic, only FFX and maybe some of the earlier FF's are turn-based.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 20, 2009)

Wesley said:


> If you can run around and the enemy hits you regardless of whether or not you do anything, it's real time.





Real time games are ones where you actions go off in real time. The enemies and the player character in FF12 are all on an atb system, only difference between 12 and FF7 is that you can move a little.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 20, 2009)

There's no "wait" mode.  Characters do not have a window automatically pop up as soon as they're able to perform an action.  And it's simply too dangerous to allow your characters to remain idle under most circumstances.  Unlike previous FF games, enemies are very dangerous, where you are not only out numbered, but that some enemies are actually difficult to kill and very capable of killing you.

Plus the camera is dizzying and uncomfortable.  Especially when going up against flying (I _hate_ flying enemies.  There are virtually no Earth based attacks to use against them, most weapons are useless, and TK sucks) or extremely large enemies.  Not to mention, characters wasting time on healing dead characters or attacking dead enemies.  I haven't seen that kind of bullshit since FF2, where if you target an enemy, that enemy dies, all commands given to characters will require them to miss a turn because an enemy died, rather than automatically assigning a new target for the action they had pooled.


----------



## Even (Feb 22, 2009)

I actually miss the turn-based system à la FFX...


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2009)

Could you truly call it turn based though, since turn meaning you take turns attacking each other, but in the ATB system the enemies can attack as much as they want when there attack time is charged again.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 22, 2009)

FFIX battle system <33333


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

How can anyone like FF9's battle system? D: This is all coming from fresh memory as I'm replaying FF9 right now.

It's bad. REALLY bad. Not only are the ATB meters slow as hell even at the fastest speed but the slow battle animations drag on the battle system even more making it one of the slowest, most painful battle systems I have ever played. It doesn't really help that there's absolutely no strategy whatsoever involved in any of FF9's fights and the only thing which can make some boss fights even remotely challenging is the fact that you'll want to steal their rare items before killing them.

I like FF9 a lot but the battle system is a piece of crap.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2009)

FF9.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm replaying FFIX these days too, and I agree the battle system is hardly one of its highlights.


----------



## Deimos (Feb 22, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> How can anyone like FF9's battle system? D: This is all coming from a fresh memory as I'm replaying FF9 right now.
> 
> It's bad. REALLY bad. Not only are the ATB meters slow as hell even at the fastest speed but the slow battle animations drag on the battle system even more making it one of the slowest, most painful battle systems I have ever played. It doesn't really help that there's absolutely no strategy whatsoever involved in any of FF9's fights and the only thing which can make some boss fights even remotely challenging is the fact that you'll want to steal their rare items before killing them.
> 
> I like FF9 a lot but the battle system is a piece of crap.



My thoughts exactly. The fights are so boring and they become extremely annoying if you want to steal the good stuff.

I too love the game, but I absolutely hate the battle system. I've played it a few months ago and the only thing keeping me from playing it again is this.


----------



## Memos (Feb 22, 2009)

I never minded the FF9 battle system. It is certainly slower than most FF games and the Trance system is stupid but I can easily play it again and again.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 22, 2009)

MMORPG style battles should remain in MMOs. Not in single player games. FFXII and White Knight seem to have forgotten this fact.


----------



## Memos (Feb 22, 2009)

Zetta said:


> MMORPG style battles should remain in MMOs. Not in single player games. FFXII and White Knight seem to have forgotten this fact.



You're right, variety in games FTL. rite?

It may not have worked for some people, especially the RPG purists but, there are reasons that it works.


----------



## Sin (Feb 22, 2009)

I didn't really like FFVIII's whole "monsters level with you" thing.

_*kind of offtopic*_


----------



## Memos (Feb 22, 2009)

Sin said:


> I didn't really like FFVIII's whole "monsters level with you" thing.
> 
> _*kind of offtopic*_



Yeah, that was stupid. It kind of fit in with the levelling system but even that was crap.


----------



## Sin (Feb 22, 2009)

It made my whole OCD thing of being absurdly overleved bite me in the ass


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 22, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You're right, variety in games FTL. rite?
> 
> It may not have worked for some people, especially the RPG purists but, there are reasons that it works.



variety is nice but that's just like me saying lets add checkers in chess. 

They tried and the battle system was not liked by many (going off by fan reports anyways).


----------



## Zetta (Feb 22, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Yeah, that was stupid. It kind of fit in with the levelling system but even that was crap.



Especially since you could use the card system to get 100 curagas and junction it all to you HP so you have level 10 characters with 4000 HP. Or 100 demis so you could do nearly 2K damage on disc 1.

The moment you junction, FF8 loses all sense of challenge. Hell, the first time I played, I was too young to understand the junction system so I beat the game with even touching it. Difficulty was great.


----------



## Memos (Feb 22, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Especially since you could use the card system to get 100 curagas and junction it all to you HP so you have level 10 characters with 4000 HP. Or 100 demis so you could do nearly 2K damage on disc 1.
> 
> The moment you junction, FF8 loses all sense of challenge. Hell, the first time I played, I was too young to understand the junction system so I beat the game with even touching it. Difficulty was great.



I could get Squall's _Lion Heart_ gunblade in Disc 1 thanks to the cards


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

I really liked the junction system and loved that you could get such ridiculous stats at the beginning of the game if you took advantage of the card system. It would be such a fantastic system if drawing spells wasn't so ridiculously annoying. Oh and yeah, the leveling system wasn't my cup of tea either.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 22, 2009)

Sin said:


> I didn't really like FFVIII's whole "monsters level with you" thing.
> 
> _*kind of offtopic*_



I turned most monsters into cards, so it wasn't a problem.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2009)

I prefer .hack for the single player mmorpg experience, not FFXII.


----------



## Sin (Feb 22, 2009)

.hack games are pretty hit or miss tho.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 22, 2009)

They're fun, but FFXII stomps.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

.hack games suck


----------



## Memos (Feb 22, 2009)

I've never played a .hack game. I was going to buy one but then found out that there was numerous games which were, unlike FF, related to each other so I wasn't prepared to make that big an investment. From what I hear about it, I made the right choice.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 22, 2009)

To truly enjoy .hack you must be able to enjoy anime, it goes together with OVAs and manga and the .sign anime (if you wanna follow everything).

Also you can't start from the middle, you must play 1-4 (which rocks since you can transfer your save to the next sequel) but the first one has kind of outdated graphics so a lot of our immature easily bored people would get turned off by that and they probably won't enjoy the story very much either so the game kinda goes down for them.

I personally loved the hack games since i did do all these things for them.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2009)

It might be that FF12 feels to westernized in design compared to previous titles, something I somewhat dislike in FF as well.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 22, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> It might be that FF12 feels to westernized in design compared to previous titles, something I somewhat dislike in FF as well.



I played the undub so i didn't have that feeling .


----------



## On and On (Feb 22, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Especially since you could use the card system to get 100 curagas and junction it all to you HP so you have level 10 characters with 4000 HP. Or 100 demis so you could do nearly 2K damage on disc 1.
> 
> The moment you junction, FF8 loses all sense of challenge. Hell, the first time I played, I was too young to understand the junction system so I beat the game with even touching it. Difficulty was great.



Junctioning was cool, IMO. If they nerfed it a little bit, I'd love 8's system. BTW, I think Meltdown junctioned to your HP is more effective.

Ultima junctioned to Magic Defense = RAPE.



Xehanort said:


> It might be that FF12 feels to westernized in design compared to previous titles, something I somewhat dislike in FF as well.



I like not having to switch in and out of battle, but it definitely lacked real Final Fantasy feeling.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I played the undub so i didn't have that feeling .



Had nothing to do with the voices, I was speaking of design.

Half of the main cast, and Judges I did enjoy though, personality wise.

Gabranth.


----------



## On and On (Feb 22, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Had nothing to do with the voices, I was speaking of design.
> 
> Half of the main cast, and Judges I did enjoy though, personality wise.
> 
> Gabranth.



Too bad all of the main characters looked the same. (with the obvious exception of our token animal-human hybrid thing, Fran)


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 22, 2009)

The character designs in Final Fantasy games have been "Western" for awhile, not the graphics can show this.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2009)

ringing said:


> Too bad all of the main characters looked the same. (with the obvious exception of our token animal-human hybrid thing, Fran)



True, they were very plain in design, and just bad in Vaan's case.

I wish the female Judge hadn't been killed so quickly.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 22, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> True, they were very plain in design, and just bad in Vaan's case.
> 
> I wish the female Judge hadn't been killed so quickly.



She was practically Larsa's mom apparently.  Evidently there were boundaries she didn't cross, because he didn't make much note of her execution at any point.  She did right by him, as sad as it is that they couldn't be closer.


----------



## Memos (Feb 22, 2009)

Wesley said:


> She was practically Larsa's mom apparently.  Evidently there were boundaries she didn't cross, because he didn't make much note of her execution at any point.  She did right by him, as sad as it is that they couldn't be closer.



She was probably the one person who cared for Larsa most after Gramis. She was a good character and had an impact for the very limited time she was included in the story.

FF12 had a very obvious western feel mainly due to being set in the Ivalice universe which has had a medievil theme.

Most FF's after FF6, apart from FFX which noticably supported very eastern themes, have been set mainly in settings which tend to mirror western architecture or culture. This may simply be due to a change in setting and tone or because of the increase of the push of the series into the west which is becoming increasingly important for S-E.

S-E may feel that a western audience would be more comfortable with what they are alreadyfamiliar with.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 24, 2009)

One thing I'd like to point out is how important it was for the Resistance to beat Vayne at Dalmasca and not the Roxarians.  The Resistance did not represent any one nation or political body.  The fact that the Marquis was leading it was most likely a closely kept secret, as publically he had taken ill.  That he would vanish could be explained away as him simply dying.

That they could perhaps hope to stop Vayne through force without drawing nations together into a large scale war was a worthwhile thing.  They were a worthy preparation.  That they were built on resentment and more than a little hatred of the Empire doesn't really change the way in which they were wielded and used by the Marquis and Al-Cid.

Although, I would like to say that I personally find so-called resistance groups contemptiable.  As I pointed out, for the most part the people in them are hate filled and full of resentments.  Had the Marquis not lead them as he did, they would have been a group of low-bred scum out for revenge.

It is highly probable that after Vayne was defeated, many of them became sky pirates, mercenaries, headhunters, hunters, all manner of rif-raft really, but they did prove useful in serving a good end.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 24, 2009)

Here is a really interesting article/review about FF12 btw. Basically theorizing how Vaan wasn't meant to be the main character and was added to the game because they don't have any balls at Square.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 24, 2009)

You know, I hate it when people complain about fans.  Sure, I'm guilty of it myself, but that I can become irritated with people doesn't mean that I should.

I mean, okay, the reviewer seems to resent the fact that Basch Fon Rosenburg (name is so fun to say) wasn't the central hero of the game as had been originally envisioned.  That he thinks that wouldn't appeal to the target Japanese audience.  And perhaps he's right in lamenting that fact.

However, I personally think that not only would that have not appealed to target audiences, you also couldn't really do much with an older, mature character without making him _immature_.  That ultimately all you can do with a character like Basch is either; make him a whiny bitch betrayer *cough* Gabrannth *cough* or kill him outright in some glorious display of moronic heroism, conviently paving the way for the younger guy.  

I think the reviewer should be grateful that they didn't delegate Basch to be Vaan's mentor of all things.  I personally am grateful that the guy was completely steadfast throughout the entire game and that he didn't entertain silly, self-serving notions of...gooey romantic crap, especially in regards to his charge (Ashe).  Not only did he have his brother, but he also had Aselias acting as a contrast with his character.  The Betrayer, the Faithless, and the Faithful.

In short, Basch was boring.  A boring old guy with an awesome name that I wish I could grow up to be like.

Anyway, more to come later, but that was an interesting read.  I do wish he wouldn't emphasise the games battle system though, especially highlighting criticism from FF6 fans, as if changing something that is not broken should be done simply for the distinquishment.


----------



## geG (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah, I remember hearing the thing about Basch originally being planned to be the main character, but the switch to Vaan must have happened pretty damn early in production. I remember the first ever magazine scan of XII released years before the game came out had Vaan and Ashe.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 24, 2009)

You know, I nearly squealed aloud when Fran had to duck as she entered the Strahal's cockpit.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2009)

Because she is so tall?


----------



## Stroev (Feb 24, 2009)

And a playboy bunny for Balthier.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> Here is a really interesting article/review about FF12 btw. Basically theorizing how Vaan wasn't meant to be the main character and was added to the game because they don't have any balls at Square.



Pretty good read, Vaan wasn't that bad for me but yeah I'd like Basch to be main much more. Older characters kickass! *Looks towards Kaim*


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2009)

Kaim broke the cliche by being a Grandpa.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2009)

Most badass grandpa EVA.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 24, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Because she is so tall?



Because the only reason she had to duck was because of her _ears_.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 25, 2009)

You know, I think an arguement can be made that the Giza Cockatrices had a more endearing and relevant role in the game than Vaan did.


----------



## Memos (Feb 25, 2009)

Wesley said:


> You know, I think an arguement can be made that the Giza Cockatrices had a more endearing and relevant role in the game than Vaan did.



I am fully willing and prepared to stand behind that.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 25, 2009)

Another thing that is cool about Giza is how the village is set up.  Not only is it in the center of the plains, but the largest sunstone is there, most likely for the convinence of simply walking up to it and sapping it for power.  The village has an actual economy and that's just good design.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 25, 2009)

Vaan's level 30 now, and I have three Kotetsus. :]

Gladius is still pretty awesome though.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 25, 2009)

I could never really get into FF12. I originally thought that Ashe was the main character, then I read it was Vaan, and then I read that all the playable characters were seen as 'equal main characters' in the game, which was an outright lie. I then found out upon playing the game that Ashe's personality was totally the opposite of what her preview artwork had suggested, and I couldn't keep up with the terminology used in the boring everyplot all the little mini-arcs had in place. The game was a complete non-event to me. Nothing in it was particularly memorable and I never finished the game, nor can I remember much of anything in it. It's like it was actually never made or released in my mind.

I do however think Vossler's name was absolutely awesome 

FF13 looks like more of the game I was expecting though. Lightning is mega hot (can't say the same for the other characters, but women wouldn't be so beautiful if they all looked the same ). It's just a shame this game was originally supposed to be released a year ago or whatever and we still don't know much about it


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 25, 2009)

FF13 could bring FF back to it's former glory, I see it as the next real FF after FFX, since the other two are MMORPGS.

All they need to do is fix the framerate and I'm set for voting best rpg of this gen.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 25, 2009)

FFXI's story was great.
FF12 was one of the better titles.

Both of them were great rpgs.


----------



## Batman (Feb 25, 2009)

12 could have been a masterpiece. But that damn story. Gameplay could have used a tweak and half too. But fun nonetheless.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 26, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> FFXI's story was great.
> FF12 was one of the better titles.
> 
> Both of them were great rpgs.



XI?

11?

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

I have two words for you.

Valkurm Dunes.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 26, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but...

Those Occurian _bastards_.  It's obvious that they were manipulating Ashe with images of Rasler, however they also seem to have looted his corpse of his wedding ring.  After picking up the Dawn Shard, it apparently appeared on Ashe's finger by magic.  That just goes to show you how far they were willing to go in getting her to wipe out all of the Arcadians.  Their subtley of sacriliege knew no bounds.

On a related note, Balthier liberated Ashe of the ring in exchange for his services.  This probably helped remove the burdeon of Rasler's death from her mind in a small, subtle way, which also creates a comparison between Balthier taking the ring and the Occurians giving her the ring.  Balthier, a Sky Pirate, and the Occurians, gods that believed themselves to be fullfilling God's role, both understood the sentimental value of the ring as it represented the sacred bond that Ashe and Rasler had, however, Balthier taking the ring helps prevent Ashe from committing a grevious act of revenge, while the Occurians giving it to her encouraged her to do so.

Balthier is sooo awesome.  

And on a completely unrelated note, I quite liked how there would be conversations happening between the characters in the back ground.  Penelo and Fran have a conversation about the properties of Mist, informing the player, while Vaan is shown having a conversation with Vossler and Basch, with the latter probably talking about knight stuff with Vaan asking the questions that Vaan is usually given to.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 26, 2009)

"Larsa please, this is serious."

"Oh. Oh I'm sorry."


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 26, 2009)

Zetta said:


> XI?
> 
> 11?
> 
> ...



I've blocked that place out of my memory. I got power leveled from 1-20, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 26, 2009)

XI did have a good story but it was only seen in snippets between a week/month wait in between them.

One of the convos that Penelo had with Larsa and Vaan in the background made me laugh pretty loud when I heard it. It was that homage to the terrible english trans of FF: Tactics with Penelo going "I've got a good feeling!"


----------



## Wesley (Feb 26, 2009)

I quite liked how one of the street churls "bumped into Fran in a bad way" without bothering her any.  She's such a sweetie.  I would imagine that she would be very gentle with neither a smile nor a frown, but somehow not expressionless either.  Almost as though she were sad, but not sad.  Maybe warm and open like a dimly lit sitting room?  Inviting, yet, comfortable with use and mis-use alike.

She's such a trooper.  

Balthier better not take her for granted _ever_.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 27, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> I've blocked that place out of my memory. I got power leveled from 1-20, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.



You're telling me? I was a Red Mage. The chances of getting a party as an RDM are non-existant until you get Refresh.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 27, 2009)

Zetta said:


> You're telling me? I was a Red Mage. The chances of getting a party as an RDM are non-existant until you get Refresh.



I played red mage as well, some of the early complaints from parties were ridiculous.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 27, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> I played red mage as well, some of the early complaints from parties were ridiculous.



I remember one wednesday afternoon.

I was sitting in Qufim island waiting for a party. I spent my entire wednesday afternoon sitting there and messaging people to get into parties and I never got one.

Then a Warrior/White Mage appears and goes like LFG lolololol and within two minutes, he's getting exp. 

It pissed me off to no end. I was at a good level, had BLM leveled and had awesome gear for my level and I still couldn't get in a party.

A mate of mine had to PL me to Refresh before I got decent parties.


----------



## Segan (Feb 27, 2009)

What's that Refresh you're talking about?


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 27, 2009)

Segan said:


> What's that Refresh you're talking about?



It's a spell you get at level 41(40?), it recovers 3 mp every few seconds. You can cast it on yourself and other party members. It cuts down time in half, lets casters cast more spells and everything else MP is good for. You also get a few other good spells around the time you get Refresh like Haste.


Before then most people have no idea what to do with red mages in their party. They can heal, but not as much as a white mage, they can deal damage but not as well as black mages. They can be frontline fighters but not as well as melee based jobs. Red Mages excel at enfeebling and enhancing, and by the time they get Refresh they can actually be a main healer thanks to the tons of mp they get from the spell and you gain access to Cure 3 around that time aswell. 


Valkrum Dunes is the worst place in the game; assholes and noobs galore. As a Red Mage you'll get asked to do one hundred different things even if its physically impossible.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 27, 2009)

WTF THE TANK DIED? ALL YOU HAD TO DO IS HEAL HIM! HE ONLY HAD 5 MONSTERS ON HIM! RUN TO ZONE? WTF ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT NOOB! I HAZ 4 LEVEL 90S AND I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN! 

Valkurm fucking Dunes.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 27, 2009)

Listening to you guys, I am motivated less and less to play XI.

This is what you get for believing that somewhere out there is a person you could consider equal to yourself.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 27, 2009)

Don't play FFXI unless you enjoy partying and losing sleep.

One of the latest bosses has 20+ forms and a high end party spent 18 hours fighting it. They had to quit due to exhaustion.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm sure they have made lots of improvements to FF11 over the years but back when I played it when it was released, it was awful, just plain awful. Jobs were really imbalanced and on many occasions you actually had to wait an hour or more before getting a party and you really couldn't do anything else while waiting since mobs were way too strong to be soloed. And if your party sucked or wiped even once (and this happened a lot because lots of players weren't that good especially at lower levels) it was likely that your party would disband and you'd wait another hour to get another party and it was just really painful. And yeah, the jobs were really imbalanced and if you rolled a thief you were pretty much fucked and destined to kill some low level worms for hours to get a single level up.

There was basically no PvP in the game and I bet there still isn't. You never got to fight against many mobs at once and it was always six characters gangbanging a single mob and I didn't like that at all. Sometimes crossing the ocean could take almost half an hour because it was possible that you had to wait for ship to arrive for 12 minutes and then spend another 12 minutes on board. Absolutely ridiculous. The zones were also pretty boring. There were hardly any points of interests and there was pretty much no exploration involved, ever. Like you had to travel in a group to be a match for the mobs and in every single instance your party would be like PLPLZPPLZ NEED MORE XP ^__^ *(*Do not speak English*)* TARUWARUUU and you'd always pick a good grinding spot and grind there for hours until you had to move on for another grinding spot. Fun? I suppose by someone's standards it was. Oh and if you were aggroed by a mob, *you had to run out of the zone to get rid of the mob* which could take like 10 minutes of running back and forth while avoiding other mobs (which aggro you from reall far) because you can't fight them alone! You couldn't jump, swim or climb any cliffs etc. like you can in WoW and there was absolutely no interaction, none whatsoever. Another a bit more personal issue I have with FF11 is that the world isn't really seamless at all. Like you are in these green plains, move on to next zone and suddenly the landscape is completely different. I really prefer WoW's way of doing things with no loading times between zones and the whole world being connected.

I mean it had a few good ideas but the execution was simply horrible. The idea of party based gameplay was good but I don't seriously know how they could have done any worse than they did. It was challenging which was good but they still couldn't come up with a good balance since certain jobs were almost always preferred and you had to fight against a single mob which made it pretty simple and repetitive. At least the combo/chain system was pretty neat.

Next to Runescape FF11 is the worst MMORPG I have played. I played it for 200 hours or so before I truly realized *I'M NOT HAVING FUN PLAYING THIS GAME*. I cannot recommend it to anyone. Out of all the people I know, the only ones who sticked with FF11 are the ones who found a group of other players to play with and they'd get on at the same time, level up together and so on. I'm way too casual to play like this.


----------



## Segan (Feb 27, 2009)

Play D2. Should still be fun with a party.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 27, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> I'm sure they have made lots of improvements to FF11 over the years.



They actually made it easier to level solo and get good parties, they also made "bad" melee classes useful recently from what I hear.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 27, 2009)

*New FF13 Interview*



> Don't like Sazh? Well, you'd better get used to him, because Toriyama also revealed that Sazh has the most lines in the game!


----------



## Memos (Feb 27, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> *New FF13 Interview*



Oh, awesome. Just like how Chris Tucker had the most lines in the Rush Hour films  I love that guy, his Michael Jackson song in Rush Hour 2 was fricking hilarious.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 27, 2009)

Well it's not like Lightning was gonna be the talkative one 



> Those four members mentioned above will be encountered in the demo version of FFXIII. But when playing the final version, players will encounter a fifth member, whom Toriyama joked was too cool to be revealed just yet.



But...we already know about Vanille.

_Eight_ party members?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 27, 2009)

Sazh has the most lines?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 27, 2009)

> One of the reasons Sazh's unveiling caused quite the stir was due to the baby Chocobo he keeps in his afro. The Chocobo caused a big reaction, explained Toriyama, and the development staff is now considering giving it more time in the game. He joked that while the Chocobo does not appear in battle, he's currently in negotiations with the battle team about this.



**


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 27, 2009)

I think the Chocobo should jump out of his hair when he cast spells.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 27, 2009)

Take a leaf from the Chocobo's of X-2.

METEOR!


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 27, 2009)

Choco should be his final weapon.


----------



## geG (Feb 27, 2009)

Like how Sazh's voice actor was given freedom to ad lib like with Kefka in Dissidia. If he's really voiced by Masashi Ebara like I think, that should be pretty cool


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 27, 2009)

It said the character designer for FFXIII is Nao Ikeda. When did that happen?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

There are probably more than just one character designer.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 28, 2009)

What work is Nao Ikeda responsible for?


----------



## geejay1221 (Feb 28, 2009)

waa.. they're finally releasing it for the ps3 platform?
ooo. awesome.! 
shucks. i just saw the graphics.. and oh my goodness..
i just can't wait to buy it!
i wanna play it like there's no tomorrow!


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 28, 2009)

Apparently Nao Ikeda has done subcharacter design for a few SE games.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 28, 2009)

geejay1221 said:


> waa.. they're finally releasing it for the ps3 platform?
> ooo. awesome.!


Are you a dupe sir?


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 28, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> What work is Nao Ikeda responsible for?



Legend of Mana, Dawn of Mana, and Children of Mana.

Could be more, not sure.


----------



## geejay1221 (Feb 28, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Are you a dupe sir?



haha sorry xehanort also known as ansem's nobody.
i'm just so thrilled that FFXIII is available on the ps3 platform.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 28, 2009)

geejay1221 said:


> haha sorry xehanort also known as ansem's nobody.
> i'm just so thrilled that FFXIII is available on the ps3 platform.


Well at least some people know my name.

Actually, Xehanort is the scientist, Ansem is the heartless, and Xemnas is the nobody. 

I guess your just new, not a dupe.


----------



## Gintara (Mar 3, 2009)

New scans?

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Plus screens from Famitsu:

*Spoiler*: __ 














And if so then the names of the other members of Team Nora have been clarified: Maqui, Gadot, and Lebreau.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 4, 2009)

The chick with the disproportionally sized and overly complicated rifle is cute.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 5, 2009)

He looks so stupid in this one that I can't help but like him.  As long as he doesn't try to hard to be cool, I think his character will work out.


----------



## Memos (Mar 5, 2009)

I think he will be okay. He won't be as outright stupid as Zell but be smarter and more confident.

He could be like a more talktaive Auron.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 5, 2009)

He'll have me at "Uh..."


----------



## Furious George (Mar 5, 2009)

I just can't be excited for FFXIII at this point. The aesthetic reminds me far too much of FFX-2, which understandably isn't a good thing. 

I'm more excited for VersusXIII and even that really doesn't have my full attention. Maybe all the shooters I've played this gen have dulled my sense or maybe I've just out-grown JRPGS.


----------



## MissUzumakiHinata (Mar 5, 2009)

I personally cant w8 for it as i love final fantasy games but nothing will compare to the NES ff games xD as well they were the originals and much harder


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 5, 2009)

I really hate his design.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 5, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I really hate his design.



Tatoos and mullets?  What's so wrong with that?


----------



## Kyo. (Mar 5, 2009)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucck!! versus looks waay too awesome. it kills me that its only for ps3. we need more FF por Pc.

damn it, i might just buy the ps3 and be done with it.


----------



## Memos (Mar 5, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I really hate his design.



HE will be Zell


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 5, 2009)

Now that I look back at it, Zell was really ugly.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 5, 2009)

WHAT?! Zell was the awesomensss!


----------



## Even (Mar 5, 2009)

I found Zell to be quite annoying, tbh...


----------



## Wesley (Mar 5, 2009)

Zell made rings as a hobby.  Make of that as you will.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 5, 2009)

Like Zell and Wakka had a baby up there. =/

I agree with Zell being annoying.


----------



## shinjowy (Mar 5, 2009)

Zell was ok as a character, but really shined in battle. Now Selphie... she was really annoying.

That being said... I don't like the guy's design.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 5, 2009)

I finally figured out why people don't like characters like Zell and Sophie. They can't stand extroverts.


----------



## Memos (Mar 5, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> I finally figured out why people don't like characters like Zell and Sophie. They can't stand extroverts.



Barrett was an extrovert. I liked him. Zell and Selphie are just plain stupid and creepy.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 5, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> I finally figured out why people don't like characters like Zell and Sophie. They can't stand extroverts.



Just like people worship Sasuke because, like them, he's an introvert. 

Or like fangirls love Hinata because (like them) she is shy, awkward and a bit on the chubby side. 

Everyone knows why they love/hate certain characters... its just an unspoken internet agreement to never speak of it out loud.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 5, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Barrett was an extrovert. I liked him. Zell and Selphie are just plain stupid and creepy.



They're teenagers who are basically in the military. They're going to be a little off.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 5, 2009)

Or how people like Beatrix cause she is awesome sauce and has an eyepatch.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 5, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Or how people like Beatrix cause she is awesome sauce and has an eyepatch.



Now you're catching on! 

FTR, I do think Zell was kinda annoying. Selphie owned.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 5, 2009)

Zell did love his hotdogs. Gotta give him credit for that.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 5, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Or how people like Beatrix cause she is awesome sauce and has an eyepatch.




But Beatrix was badass and hot...


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 5, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> But Beatrix was badass and hot...



I was in no way, shape, or form putting down one of the best characters every created by Square.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 5, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I was in no way, shape, or form putting down one of the best characters every created by Square.



I know I was kidding.


----------



## Gintara (Mar 5, 2009)

The JP site was updated today.

Added Team Nora, screenshots that was featured in the latest scans, and a new message.

And this pic as well:


I didn't realized it until someone else pointed it out but Lightning has a necklace now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 6, 2009)

She's only becoming more awesome 

I too, think the orange haired guy is probably gonna get the bottom of my character's list. Unless he's got some serious awesome stashed away somewhere to make up for it.

And with Sazh and Lightning around, a LOT of awesome is required to get anywhere in this game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 6, 2009)

So I guess I prefer introverts.


----------



## On and On (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL. Lightning has a cape 

I can't wait to play as Sazh


----------



## JojoStar (Mar 6, 2009)

i so want to play as Vanille tbh but i think shell but annoyin like Rikku


----------



## On and On (Mar 6, 2009)

^ Rikku wasn't nearly as bad as Selphie  By comparison Rikku's an angel


----------



## Masurao (Mar 6, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> FF9.



Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks I'll be playing a demo of FFXIII along with my copy of ACC. Can't wait.


----------



## masterriku (Mar 7, 2009)

I read somewhere that Sazh is based off Lionel Richie wait wut I thought he was based off Steve Harvey


----------



## Ronny_Of_Yore (Mar 8, 2009)

Gintara said:


> The JP site was updated today.
> 
> Added Team Nora, screenshots that was featured in the latest scans, and a new message.
> 
> ...



That pic is full of nothing but win.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 8, 2009)

lightning is just another wanna be

Red13 >>> ff13


----------



## Masurao (Mar 15, 2009)

So, I just beat FF6. Quite an excellent game I must say. Definately ranks up there with my favorites from the series...FF4, and FF9.


----------



## geG (Mar 28, 2009)

Confirmed voice cast:

Lighting: Maaya Sakamoto
Snow: Daisuke Ono
Vanille: 
Sazh: 

Awesome, my predictions for Lighting, Vanille, and Sazh after hearing their voices in the trailer were correct


----------



## Tehmk (Mar 28, 2009)

Wewt, I need to finish FFX, I think I was near the end.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 29, 2009)

has there been any update for when Final Fantasy Versus XIII is coming out. this was the reason i bought the ps3 for.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 29, 2009)

Geg said:


> Confirmed voice cast:
> 
> Lighting: Maaya Sakamoto
> Snow: Daisuke Ono
> ...



Maaya Sakamoto!


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 29, 2009)

Haha, now I know why Sazh sounded so similar, he was Gai's VA.

That's a good cast so far.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 29, 2009)

Geg said:


> Confirmed voice cast:
> 
> Lighting: Maaya Sakamoto
> Snow: Daisuke Ono
> ...


My guesses for everyone so far is right too (specially for Snow and Vanille, too easy to tell xD), except for Sazh which I didn't guess, I haven't heard his voice yet, iirc >___>

I had a guess for "whiny" kid that last spoke in the released online trailer a couple of my posts back, I think I'll stick to my prediction ;3




I seriously can't wait for mine, just a little bit to go ^___^


----------



## geG (Mar 29, 2009)

Sazh's voice is in the trailer but we don't actually see Sazh speaking. I just heard Guy's voice and thought "Oh man it would be great if that were Sazh"

I've never heard anything by Snow's guy before so I didn't guess him


----------



## Athrum (Mar 29, 2009)

Maaya sakamoto, great choice, loved her in "RahXephon" and the "Garden of Sinners". I had no clue for snow or vanille but im glad they choose Daisuke for Snow he did a good job on "Air" changing really quickly from lighthearted to a more somber voice.
Masashi Ebara as Szah was dead on, also i think Akira Ishida has a role in FF13 somewhere.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> My guesses for everyone so far is right too (specially for Snow and Vanille, too easy to tell xD), except for Sazh which I didn't guess, I haven't heard his voice yet, iirc >___>
> 
> I had a guess for "whiny" kid that last spoke in the released online trailer a couple of my posts back, I think I'll stick to my prediction ;3
> 
> ...



Ordered a copy of FF7 with FF13 myself. Hope it's good.


----------



## Yukimi (Mar 29, 2009)

Oohh... When's the release date exactly?


----------



## geG (Mar 29, 2009)

Late 2009 for Japan, spring 2010 for North America.



Athrum said:


> also i think Akira Ishida has a role in FF13 somewhere.


You mean the voice of that kid at the end of the trailer? Sounded more like Jun Fukuyama to me.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 30, 2009)

Geg said:


> Sazh's voice is in the trailer but we don't actually see Sazh speaking. I just heard Guy's voice and thought "Oh man it would be great if that were Sazh"
> 
> I've never heard anything by Snow's guy before so I didn't guess him


I just rewatched the trailer, and the other voice that I had no guess for actually started talking pretty early, 0.28-0.33 "That's how a Focus comes down. 'Go there, do this' ain't exactly the way a fal'Cie operates." So I'll assume that was him...?

Snow was easy for me, I'm watching like 4, maybe 5 series that he's in (starring or otherwise ^^)



crazymtf said:


> Ordered a copy of FF7 with FF13 myself. Hope it's good.


Ah, I'm sure it will be, for the film, it'll be an improvement, with the fightscenes, and the actual "blood" and all that. Story will still suck, but we can't win them all ;3

The demo and the trailers I can't wait for, I'm sure I'll learn alot from it. Ahh~ just a couple of weeks to go! 



Yukimi said:


> Oohh... When's the release date exactly?


Demo, or the full game? For the demo I think it's April 16 or something, I'm not really keeping count, it's not like it's going to arrive here on release for me 

But I'm sure it's somewhere around that time, iirc.



Geg said:


> You mean the voice of that kid at the end of the trailer? Sounded more like Jun Fukuyama to me.


At first, I thought so too. But it doesn't have deep, sinister voice (Lelouch-style XD) that accidentally seeps out even if he's trying to portray a "kiddy" or "playful" type of character, so I thought no. 

Also, seeing as half the current cast is a main character in Kuroshitsuji (Lightning and Snow <3), I thought I'd chance it and go for Finny from the same series too 

I know my reasoning doesn't make much sense, but strangely enough I feel so sure about it >___> (besides, it REALLY does sound like Finny when he talks, so yeah )


----------



## geG (Mar 30, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I just rewatched the trailer, and the other voice that I had no guess for actually started talking pretty early, 0.28-0.33 "That's how a Focus comes down. 'Go there, do this' ain't exactly the way a fal'Cie operates." So I'll assume that was him...?


Yeah, that's Sazh speaking. Definitely Masashi Ebara's voice.


----------



## Even (Mar 31, 2009)

very interesting... I can't wait for ACC to be released


----------



## geG (Mar 31, 2009)

How many discs does that equal for the 360


----------



## Barry. (Mar 31, 2009)

^Anything longer than 4 disc is going to be cumbersome.


----------



## DarkerThanBlack (Apr 2, 2009)

My FFXIII demo is coming in 2 weeks!!


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

That is pure bullshit, every game uses 100%


How you use 100% is up to you. The fucking demo will use 100%

That guy is full of shit, and if FFX used 100% (in the sense of it being the maximum PS2 could do) why does FFXII look lightyears better?


----------



## DarkerThanBlack (Apr 2, 2009)

% doesn't really matter, the game is already the best looking JRPG this generation and if the final version improves anymore thats good enough for me


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow, I'm so amazed... They make pretty graphics... then again, Team ICO will prolly beat the crap out of them.


----------



## geG (Apr 2, 2009)

Well I mean the 50% demo thing is coming straight from one of the developers

Plus from what I've heard most multi-platform games (aside from FFXIII obviously) are mainly developed on the 360 and then ported to the PS3 because developing on the PS3 requires more effort. So in that way I guess many games aren't using the "full" power.

Or I could be completely wrong about that I don't know.


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

Most multi plats are actually developed for PC, it's just that it's simpler to port to the XBox.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 2, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> That is pure bullshit, every game uses 100%
> 
> 
> How you use 100% is up to you. The fucking demo will use 100%
> ...



Kitase and Nomura overstate anything ever spouted out of their mouths.


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

They make fanboys go "omfg epiccccc"


----------



## DarkerThanBlack (Apr 2, 2009)

Battle system looks really well made I hope it plays as good as it looks.


----------



## Freija (Apr 2, 2009)

^
That's what I just thought.


----------



## DarkerThanBlack (Apr 2, 2009)

eerrm sorry if these have already been posted but if not then here are some new screenshots 

They were in the the famitsu magazine 2-3 weeks ago I think..


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Barry. (Apr 2, 2009)

DarkerThanBlack said:


> eerrm sorry if these have already been posted but if not then here are some new screenshots
> 
> They were in the the famitsu magazine 2-3 weeks ago I think..
> 
> ...



Some of those screens were already included in the gameplay trailer but thank you though.


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 7, 2009)

New FF13 Pics (56k warning) 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 [/url]


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks like i need a PS3! I NEED THIS!


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 7, 2009)

Man from that it looks really good, I just really really really hope they fix the frame rate.


----------



## Taki (Apr 7, 2009)

I just found out I can play Japanese Ps3 games on my Ps3, Ill be importing this.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 7, 2009)

Hopefully you can understand Japanese.


----------



## Taki (Apr 7, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Hopefully you can understand Japanese.



If its like Kingdom Hearts 2 Final Mix + (which I imported for my Ps2), I got through it just fine. If its different, Ill find a way to understand it.


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2009)

Good luck with that....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 7, 2009)

@ the magazine claiming that FFXIII is the most anticipated RPG ever.


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2009)

I think the anticipation for FFVIII was higher considering the wake it left after FFVII


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 8, 2009)

Taki said:


> If its like Kingdom Hearts 2 Final Mix + (which I imported for my Ps2), I got through it just fine. If its different, Ill find a way to understand it.


KH2FM+



Freija the Dick said:


> I think the anticipation for FFVIII was higher considering the wake it left after FFVII


True true, and it was such a let down.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 8, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I think the anticipation for FFVIII was higher considering the wake it left after FFVII



A "wake" that hasn't been filled since, since nearly every game after that is pretty much split halfway with praise and hate.

At least with VII it's split mostly between if it deserves all of the praise it gets or not, not if the game is even good at all.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 8, 2009)

I like gamefaqs.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 8, 2009)

It's certainly the most anticipated RPG for me since FFX.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 8, 2009)

I want to shake my prejudice for playing RPG with female leads, so hopefully this game will do just that. It's a stupid negative part of me, but it's something I don't really control>_>

I think most FF games have something good, while you can say you hate it now, didn't you enjoy it at some level?
I feel it's mostly after I finish a game, that I start liking or disliking it.. With most FF games I have fun when playing through it. The exception would be ff8, because of the battle system... And I guess FF12, because everything about the story was just ''meh''

I don't like how Vanille seems to be a copy of Riku, well to me she looks that way at least..


----------



## Freija (Apr 8, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> A "wake" that hasn't been filled since, since nearly every game after that is pretty much split halfway with praise and hate.
> 
> At least with VII it's split mostly between if it deserves all of the praise it gets or not, not if the game is even good at all.



True, but you get my point there everyone was super hyped because it was the next in line.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol some guy from Microsoft claims the game will sell more on Xbox than PS3. I want to smoke what he's been smoking xD


----------



## Freija (Apr 8, 2009)

Old news is old


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 8, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> It's certainly the most anticipated RPG for me since FFX.



You anticipated FFX? 



Freija the Dick said:


> True, but you get my point there everyone was super hyped because it was the next in line.



Of course, but I think such a boom has gone down over the years with FF games becoming more popular for simply being experiments than a grand festival of an RPG.

A lot of the stuff in FFX was generic, the "love" between Tidus and Yuna was forced and downright terrible. It felt like a Dreamcast game, one that was under the levels of Skies of Arcadia.

FFXI was a MMO.

FFXII was an offline MMO.


----------



## Freija (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, well FFXIII is not the most anticipated at least.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 8, 2009)

To get the Clould Black PS3 or not to get the Cloud Black PS3...


----------



## Freija (Apr 8, 2009)

you elitist you


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 8, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> You anticipated FFX?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think the romance part of that game was so bad really, but I had other complaints about the game, well sometimes I feel my dislike towards it is just because I'm blind with hate. I don't think romance is FFs greatest strength anyway, but that's just me. 

I'm still curious about a comment I saw on FF 12 complex and intelligent storyline, and explain to me just what on earth they were talking about. WAs the complex part of it, the political storyline? Am I just blind not to have noticed the ''brilliant'' story?


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 8, 2009)

I liked the political storyline of FF12, but it was the gameplay and main character I disliked.

The voice acting was also good, but they all sounded muffled.


----------



## Freija (Apr 8, 2009)

political discussion is uninteresting if the main characters look like 15 year old girls, when they're supposed to be 20 year old guys.


----------



## Sin (Apr 8, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> I liked the political storyline of FF12, but it was the gameplay and main character I disliked.
> 
> The voice acting was also good, but they all sounded muffled.


Other way around for me, I disliked the characters/story but loved the gameplay.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 8, 2009)

Worst main character design in all of FF in my opinion.


----------



## Freija (Apr 8, 2009)

^
/signed and agreed


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 8, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> political discussion is uninteresting if the main characters look like 15 year old girls, when they're supposed to be 20 year old guys.





There were plenty of adults in FF12 that looked like adults. Vaan looked like a kid because his is a kid.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 8, 2009)

I think Vayne Solidor was a copypasted version of Seymour, and I thought he was bland as well.. The gameplay and such was ok though, but it didn't have what I was looking for...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 8, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Worst main character design in all of FF in my opinion.



Slightly worse than Tidus, but I concur.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 8, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Worst main character design in all of FF in my opinion.



Still say this guys worse. But Vann isn't that much better.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 8, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> You anticipated FFX?


There's worse stuff, like a remake of FFVII


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 9, 2009)

They look like brothers.

Tidus still has a dude feel to him, while Vaan a flamer look.




> a remake of FFVII


Now this is the most anticipated rpg ever.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 9, 2009)

Instead of focusing on remakes, why not let FFVII rest and they could focus their efforts on making a game that will leave FFVII in the dust. I don't really like the way they're milking FFVII with all these spinoffs or prequel games, I think it's enough personally... But I guess a FFVII remake will come some day as well, seeing how popular it is<_<


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Apr 9, 2009)

liking the Lightning sitting down artwork, although it seems a bit dark, no? ;.;

Not like I care, in a week's time it'll be here, and I'll be playing non-stop :3


----------



## Athrum (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't think that's the boxart anymore. You can see it on the famitsu scans.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 9, 2009)

Cheap CD cases are cheap.


----------



## Shrimp (Apr 9, 2009)

*Read Scans*
omg Snow description
"Mr33cm" lol SE


----------



## Sasuke RULES (Apr 9, 2009)

*fianl fantasy 13 is one of the best games eva *


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 9, 2009)

^ May I have your copy? Must be a great playing experience. What level are you ?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 9, 2009)

Sasuke RULES said:


> *fianl fantasy 13 is one of the best games eva *



How about no?


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 9, 2009)

I already maxed out in mine. 

Still trying make Lightning's Ultima weapon, Omega weapon such a bastard though.


----------



## Crocodile (Apr 9, 2009)

Looking foward to the game 
I still don't get why people don't like the design's on FFX.It is called 'Final *Fantasy*' and X had some of the most imaginative design's in the series.Unlike Lightning's bland design.She looks too realistic,realistic is like the opposite of Fantasy 

But IX reign's supreme IMO.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 9, 2009)

Manta Punk said:


> But VII reign's supreme IMO.



True true.


----------



## Crocodile (Apr 9, 2009)

No you.
Cloud can stuff his sword up his ass.Zidane would own him and all his fangirls/boys with Grand Lethal


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 9, 2009)

Manta Punk said:


> Looking foward to the game
> I still don't get why people don't like the design's on FFX.It is called 'Final *Fantasy*' and X had some of the most imaginative design's in the series.Unlike Lightning's bland design.She looks too realistic,realistic is like the opposite of Fantasy
> 
> But IX reign's supreme IMO.



Lol if that's fantasy design that I don't want shit to do with that ugly ass shit. Almost every character in that game cried "Flaming homo" and i have nothing against gay people but you think I'ma believe a guy like Tidus would save a "WORLD" get the fuck out of here  And the designs suck balls. 

And don't get me started on monkey boy, piece of shit design. Midget tidus.


----------



## On and On (Apr 10, 2009)

Manta Punk said:


> Looking foward to the game
> I still don't get why people don't like the design's on FFX.It is called 'Final *Fantasy*' and X had some of the most imaginative design's in the series.



I loved X's styling  I miss it. I would've loved a spin-off that wasn't as fail as X-2 was.



> Unlike Lightning's bland design.She looks too realistic,realistic is like the opposite of Fantasy



Moar like she looks like someone we've already seen.

Apparently Nomura straight-up asked for a female Cloud  And they gave her a gunblade  So original.




She reminds me of Milla Jovovich in The Fifth Element.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 10, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> And don't get me started on monkey boy, piece of shit design. Midget tidus.


 Zidane.


----------



## Crocodile (Apr 10, 2009)

Did any of you dudes even pla IX
It was better than all that emo shite they were producing and Zidane was better than any of them emo shite game's main protogonist's.He actually had a decent and upbeat personality....and please don't tell me none of you like Quina


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 10, 2009)

I loved FFIX...but I fucking hated Quina. With a passion.

Next to Tidus, Yuna, Vaan, and the "cast" of FFI for worst characters in an FF game.


----------



## Crocodile (Apr 10, 2009)

I know what you mean.He/she was totally pointless,but I suppose that's why I liked him/her.


----------



## Si Style (Apr 12, 2009)

Manta Punk said:


> No you.
> Cloud can stuff his sword up his ass.Zidane would own him and all his fangirls/boys with Grand Lethal



This doesn't make sense to me.
It kind of sounds like you're claiming Zidane is better than Cloud; but I assumed such a sentence was grammatically impossible to cite because it's so stupid.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 12, 2009)

vincent is coolest i think becos he has gun and are awesome


----------



## masterriku (Apr 12, 2009)

Whats this make like the 100th time this has happen on this thread?


----------



## Batman (Apr 12, 2009)

I've nothing else to say.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 12, 2009)

Dammit i want a FF6 remake 

Oh and Quina is win


----------



## destinator (Apr 13, 2009)

Playasia is currently preparing preorders for shipping (like usual).


----------



## Crocodile (Apr 13, 2009)

Si Style said:


> This doesn't make sense to me.
> It kind of sounds like you're claiming Zidane is better than Cloud; but I assumed such a sentence was grammatically impossible to cite because it's so stupid.



Well if you've actually played IX you'd know Zidane is probably the strongest protogonist in the FF series.Kuja,who was just a prototype of Zidane,destroyed a whole planet.Now imagine what Zidane could do 
Just because he hasn't got as many fan's and isn't recognized by the general public doesn't mean he's crap.


----------



## Felix (Apr 13, 2009)

Final Fantasy IX is one of my favorites
It really feels like a Fantasy game. I love the setting


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 13, 2009)

Does anyone know if the American release of Advent Children is region free or not? I mean the movie, not FF13's demo (assuming it's included).


----------



## Memos (Apr 13, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> Does anyone know if the American release of Advent Children is region free or not? I mean the movie, not FF13's demo (assuming it's included).



Blu-Ray movies are *not* region-free whereas the games are.


----------



## destinator (Apr 13, 2009)

There are enough region free blu-ray movies ... just most of the newer ones are locked.


----------



## Memos (Apr 13, 2009)

destinator said:


> There are enough region free blu-ray movies ... just most of the newer ones are locked.



Yeah, they seem to prefer region-locking movies and not games. I don't really care as i'm not a big BD collector anyway.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 13, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Blu-Ray movies are *not* region-free whereas the games are.


That's not how it works. Some are region locked and some aren't. It's up to whoever owns the right to the movie.


----------



## Si Style (Apr 13, 2009)

Manta Punk said:


> Well if you've actually played IX you'd know Zidane is probably the strongest protogonist in the FF series.Kuja,who was just a prototype of Zidane,destroyed a whole planet.Now imagine what Zidane could do
> Just because he hasn't got as many fan's and isn't recognized by the general public doesn't mean he's crap.



What makes you so sure I haven't played Final Fantasy IX?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 13, 2009)

FF: AC isn't region lock, atleast not to American machines.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 13, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> FF: AC isn't region lock, atleast not to American machines.


Do you mean the Japanese version which is released next week?

FF:AC is released in America in June so hopefully it won't be region locked either.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 13, 2009)

Yep, as far as i know when i ordered it it says it'll work on US machines.


----------



## Agitation (Apr 13, 2009)

Yah it will work in america. Japan and America are Region A, Europe is B and the rest of Asia is C.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 13, 2009)

Manta Punk said:


> Well if you've actually played IX you'd know Zidane is probably the strongest protogonist in the FF series.Kuja,who was just a prototype of Zidane,destroyed a whole planet.Now imagine what Zidane could do
> Just because he hasn't got as many fan's and isn't recognized by the general public doesn't mean he's crap.



Zidane pales in comparison to Kefka And Ultimecia


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 13, 2009)

Zidane pales in comparison to vivi and cid highwind


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 13, 2009)

Agitation said:


> Yah it will work in america. Japan and America are Region A, Europe is B and the rest of Asia is C.



I'm just hoping that it'll play with subs.

And I heard it has a English voice track.


----------



## Piekage (Apr 13, 2009)

Manta Punk said:


> Well if you've actually played IX you'd know Zidane is probably the strongest protogonist in the FF series.*Kuja,who was just a prototype of Zidane,destroyed a whole planet*.Now imagine what Zidane could do
> Just because he hasn't got as many fan's and isn't recognized by the general public doesn't mean he's crap.



Actually, Kuja's Trance was far more powerful than a normal Trance, it's power was increased by the souls on the Invincible/Gaia. So it's unknown how powerful Zidane would become by comparison to regular Kuja, but he's no potential planet buster.

Of course, someone who played Final Fantasy 9 would know that. Curious.


----------



## Crocodile (Apr 14, 2009)

Si Style said:


> What makes you so sure I haven't played Final Fantasy IX?


The fact you thought Cloud was better than Zidane  



Piekage said:


> Actually, Kuja's Trance was far more powerful than a normal Trance, it's power was increased by the souls on the Invincible/Gaia. So it's unknown how powerful Zidane would become by comparison to regular Kuja, but he's no potential planet buster.
> 
> Of course, someone who played Final Fantasy 9 would know that. Curious.



True.But Zidane is still a upgrade of Kuja.I take it as whatever Kuja can do Zidane can do better.Zidane,after all,is Garland's 'angel of death'.


----------



## destinator (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Akira (Apr 14, 2009)

Apparently the end of the demo confirms a Winter 2009 release date for Japan. I bet it'll be released in US/EU territories by Autumn 2010 at the earliest.


----------



## Crocodile (Apr 14, 2009)

Well,just a little more than a year to go


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 14, 2009)

Akira said:


> Apparently the end of the demo confirms a Winter 2009 release date for Japan. I bet it'll be released in US/EU territories by Autumn 2010 at the earliest.



So long. Why can't it be a international release


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 14, 2009)

Manta Punk said:


> The fact you thought Cloud was better than Zidane
> 
> 
> 
> True.But Zidane is still a upgrade of Kuja.I take it as whatever Kuja can do Zidane can do better.Zidane,after all,is Garland's 'angel of death'.



fuck zidane his trance were bullshit


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 14, 2009)

Akira said:


> Apparently the end of the demo confirms a Winter 2009 release date for Japan. I bet it'll be released in US/EU territories by Autumn 2010 at the earliest.


I'm pretty sure they said that it'd be released within 6 months after the Japanese release. Being optimistic, I'm hoping for October/November release in Japan and maybe April release in America and Europe. I don't really care about when it's released in Europe though since I'll be importing it anyway.

Also, Zidane may have been stronger than Cloud but no one gives a fuck about power levels, Cloud was a billion times better and more interesting character.


----------



## Crocodile (Apr 14, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> fuck zidane his trance were bullshit


Nice use of the English language. 


DragonSlayer said:


> Also, Zidane may have been stronger than Cloud but no one gives a fuck about power levels, Cloud was a billion times better and more interesting character.


And that's just down to opinion.If you like clich? loner emo boy's,well that's your preferance.I actually like happy up-beat characters that can smile,even at the worst news and that add that comedic essence the series so desperately needed.
I take it as most people on this topic will be using Cloud,Squall and Sephy when they get there hands on Dissidia.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 14, 2009)

I enjoied FF 9 alot especially the card game. I think Zidane is better than cloud as well!


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Apr 14, 2009)

Manta Punk said:


> Nice use of the English language.
> 
> And that's just down to opinion.If you like clich? loner emo boy's,well that's your preferance.I actually like happy up-beat characters that can smile,even at the worst news and that add that comedic essence the series so desperately needed.
> I take it as most people on this topic will be using *Cloud,Squall and Sephy* when they get there hands on Dissidia.



Screw all three of them, I'm using Kefka!


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 14, 2009)

I use everyone on dissidia (import here here ) but to tell ya the truth...cloud is very good...his EX form make his brave attacks unblockable and he has 2 Hp links.

Kefka has probably the most massive attacks in the game other than comet/meteor but he's not that great sadly...more cool looking (and sounding, he's done by the guy doing buggy from one piece) than efficient.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Apr 14, 2009)

Manta Punk said:


> I take it as most people on this topic will be using Cloud,Squall and Sephy when they get there hands on Dissidia.


Well, they all suck. Apart from Squall, if the person playing actually knows how to play him. :3

Cloud and Sephiroth are too easy to punish, mostly because of their moveset and the slow start-up times when executing them. 

Anyways, I main Jecht (manly pimp aww yeah <3), mostly because I tend to play "aggressively defensive", and guard-punishing is too much fun =3

This is a totally random post, but yeah. >___>


Just a couple of days to go (I'm hoping) and my copy should be here, I've never ordered anything from Play-Asia before so I don't really know how fast they deliver.

It's a shame that I won't be able to watch the movie with my PS3 because of the region-code thingy, I just hope the Versus XIII and the other trailers are on the demo disc instead, I really want to watch the trailers in HD.


----------



## Akira (Apr 14, 2009)

How is Gabranth in Dissidia? I was planning on maining him pretty much as soon as he was announced lol.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Apr 14, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I use everyone on dissidia


Jealous, I can't be bothered with Garland and Emperor xD



Akira said:


> How is Gabranth in Dissidia? I was planning on maining him pretty much as soon as he was announced lol.


He's... unique. >____<

He's probably the slowest character in the game (that runs, anyway =p), and pretty much can't do any attacks whilst in his normal form.

He has to be in his EX form to do any decent attacks, this both applies for Brave and HP.

He's pretty fun to use once he's in his EX form though, but you have to have an EX Accessory Build for him so he can stay longer in EX form. Otherwise, you'll have to play turtle until you can go back to his EX form and attack again. ^^


----------



## geG (Apr 14, 2009)

I thought Exdeath was the slowest


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 14, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Well, they all suck. Apart from Squall, if the person playing actually knows how to play him. :3
> 
> Cloud and Sephiroth are too easy to punish, mostly because of their moveset and the slow start-up times when executing them.
> 
> ...



Not sure where you live but from playasia i get my stuff in about 5 to 6 business days. New york.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Apr 14, 2009)

Geg said:


> I thought Exdeath was the slowest


Exdeath doesn't run, though. He walks. Plus he's hardcore, he teleports instead of running. <3

Out of the people that actually run, I think Gabranth is the slowest, but I think he's one of the faster ones on land while in EX form.



crazymtf said:


> Not sure where you live but from playasia i get my stuff in about 5 to 6 business days. New york.


UK. >___>

I just logged in and checked by the way, and it says the estimated arrival is the 17th. Now, how accurate is that? But if it's really 5 to 6 business days, then at worst, I'll receive the package next week. =X


----------



## Crocodile (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah dudes,Kefka and Jech= Manly .
I'm personally gunna be using Bartz.I enjoyed V and think the comedy in it's genious,not to mention the fact that Bartz is the man.
I have yet to lay a hand on Dissidia and spend most my time watching game play video's.I'm going to wait until the European release so I know what i'm doing.Plus 'shipping' costs too much


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 14, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Exdeath doesn't run, though. He walks. Plus he's hardcore, he teleports instead of running. <3
> 
> Out of the people that actually run, I think Gabranth is the slowest, but I think he's one of the faster ones on land while in EX form.
> 
> ...



Arrival is 17th or "Shipping" is 17th? If arrival, then goddamn


----------



## Kizaru (Apr 14, 2009)

Live stream right now for those who care. 

This is all that I've found.

when the violin kicks in


----------



## Helix (Apr 14, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> Live stream right now for those who care.
> 
> This is all that I've found.
> 
> when the violin kicks in



Looks awesome.

Only thing I dislike is the battle music because I am already annoyed with that overplayed theme.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 14, 2009)

^Can't wait for my damn demo now


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 14, 2009)

I expect a music rip soon.

Yah..all of my worries of generic mediocrity seem to be shattered, despite that guy being a fucking awful player.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, I'm sorry, I don't have anything to contribute to the thread really, other than I really want this game.

I really want this game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 14, 2009)

The music really does nothing for me =/ I mean it sounds good but it feels to shallow and does not feel like "battle" music. 

Graphics do not look bad but they are not above what I seen so far this generation. Though it is only a demo.


The battle system seems pretty good, I do not mind it so far.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 14, 2009)

The battle system seems fun.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 14, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The music really does nothing for me =/ I mean it sounds good but it feels to shallow and does not feel like "battle" music.
> 
> Graphics do not look bad but they are not above what I seen so far this generation. Though it is only a demo.
> 
> ...



Is it really going to look better than Killzone 2, Metal Gear Solid 4, or Gears of War 2? Those games have a far smaller scope, and it's usually the large-scope games that suffer in the visuals.

Even then, FFXIII looks to be the best looking RPG this generation, next to White Knight Chronicles.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Apr 14, 2009)

For a slight second there, I thought it seemed like I was watching an upgraded version of Final Fantasy XII.

did anybody else get that vibe when watching the stream?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 14, 2009)

When companies make statements "We are going to use 100% of the systems power" I'm going to give some backlash to what I see.Scope? Well only scope we see in this demo video so far are background stuff and we seen a good bit of that in many other titles.Honestly from the demo I seen nothing that I did not already saw in LO if we go off scope.

@koo

I did as well.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 14, 2009)

You probably got that idea because the characters move left and right while in combat, like in FFXII.

By scope I generally meant the fact the game is presenting a whole world to play in, not a select 3 or 4 locations in the whole game.

The demo has less framerate drops than LO, at least


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 14, 2009)

hey now LO on the HDD was great! I re played it when that feature came out haha


----------



## Kool ka lang (Apr 14, 2009)

err, not to be a noob, but what's LO?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 14, 2009)

Lost Odyssey

Man do I love the dreams and story in that game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 14, 2009)

I thought the dreams were hella boring 

They NEVER ENDED. It was like "be ready for 10 minutes of nothing but text coming in all fancy-like!"


----------



## Kizaru (Apr 14, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Lost Odyssey
> 
> Man do I love the dreams and story in that game.



I have yet to make it past disc 4.  I expect a music rip of that awesome violin part, I love it.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 14, 2009)

HOLY SHIT  something playable of squarenix  on PS3 !

liked the battle theme .


----------



## Barry. (Apr 14, 2009)

Yep. Any doubt(battle system, exploring, and music) I had about Final Fantasy XII is gone. This game looks like it's going to be hella fun .


----------



## Kool ka lang (Apr 15, 2009)

How much would the ps3 be by the time this thing comes out?


----------



## Inugami (Apr 15, 2009)

Well in 2010 I hope 299.99 but you can always have it on XBOX 360 too.. I really doubt squarenix gonna do the PS3 version better.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Apr 15, 2009)

oh wow, I can actually afford that. 0_O

I'm getting a ps3. in 1 year that is.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 15, 2009)

Damn...that's amazing....i saw the guy play through the demo 2 times and i still don't have enough.

The good thing was that i understood pretty much everything everyone said (and most of the subtitles during the versus trailer too ) so my plan of importing will come to fruition.

Btw, fitting how they used the flashback as the demo you get to play...makes a lot of sense.


And people remember, this is only a demo, it uses half of the ps3 compared to the actual game.





> So long. Why can't it be a international release


 Cause them folks like their 360 and can't be bothered with a ps3, even for something like this .


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 15, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I thought the dreams were hella boring
> 
> They NEVER ENDED. It was like "be ready for 10 minutes of nothing but text coming in all fancy-like!"



Man they where written so well. I want the book 



Kizaru said:


> I have yet to make it past disc 4.  I expect a music rip of that awesome violin part, I love it.



I have the whole Ost 



Kool ka lang said:


> How much would the ps3 be by the time this thing comes out?



People are hoping for a price drop. But I doubt you will see one soon, they are still losing out on the console.



Dreikoo said:


> And people remember, this is only a demo, it uses half of the ps3 compared to the actual game. Cause them folks like their 360 and can't be bothered with a ps3, even for something like this .



You really believe that marketing hype about "100% ps3's power" ?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 15, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> You really believe that marketing hype about "100% ps3's power" ?


Nah, i only said that the real game would be twice the power of the demo, there's no real way of knowing what's 100% of the power of any console. As long as they work at it they can always do something better.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 15, 2009)

But really, what else could they work on? The SMALL framerate drops, which most RPGs have in larger doses?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 15, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> But really, what else could they work on? The SMALL framerate drops, which most RPGs have in larger doses?



We don't know all they have done yet so even if i said something there's chance they already covered that...so i'll get back to you on that some time during the winter of 09.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh well, I can wait till this game is released whenever in the US. I have so many RPGs to beat as is, like Valkyria Chronicles, Persona 4, and Rouge Galaxy ;3


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 15, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh well, I can wait till this game is released whenever in the US. I have so many RPGs to beat as is, like Valkyria Chronicles, Persona 4, and Rouge Galaxy ;3



Been there done them  (all AAA games btw). I'd wait too were for the game to have japanese voices too (just so that i wouldn't risk misunderstanding some rare kanji or something) but the voices sound too awesome to not have...based on the job SE did with SO4...i'm NOT risking it. (Sazh speaking street or something would so ruin the mood of all the awesome moments we saw...and he's Lighting's closest partner and the char with the most dialogue written for in the game...just the thought is scary)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, the thing with Square is that they put their best works in the dubs of their big 3 franchises, those obviously being FF, KH (Superior in English too), and DQ (Some dislike the noble style of the voices, but I like them). Outside of that, they pretty much shuffle anybody they can get to do voices.

I'm pretty sure FFXIII will have an amazing English dub, like XII did.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 15, 2009)

^Tri-ace did those voices, and they always have meh voice acting.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Apr 15, 2009)

I dig the fact that they used british accents in XII, fran's voice was kind of hot, but I couldn't stand Vaan's voice. Their delivery was kind of bland too. Who handled kh's dubbing? Disney? that one had almost perfect dubbing, IMO.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 15, 2009)

I liked XII's dubbing i thought it was very well done.


----------



## Kizaru (Apr 15, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I have the whole Ost



I was talking about FFXIII's music but LO also has a kick ass soundtrack. Uematsu did a great job.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 15, 2009)

ACC arrives on Thursday in the mail, along with the amazing FF13 Demo


----------



## Sasuke RULES (Apr 15, 2009)

*


Kizaru said:



			I was talking about FFXIII's music but LO also has a kick ass soundtrack. Uematsu did a great job. 

Click to expand...


yep *


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 15, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> Live stream right now for those who care.
> 
> This is all that I've found.
> 
> when the violin kicks in



it doesnt work


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 15, 2009)

Videos spontaneous head combustion


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 15, 2009)

Watched the live stream last night, the game looks even more amazing than I thought.

And the music is awesome.

[YOUTUBE]1xt2liZMxaU[/YOUTUBE]

I'm getting strong FFX vibes for some reason. It's so cash. x]


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 15, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Watched the live stream last night, the game looks even more amazing than I thought.
> 
> And the music is awesome.
> 
> ...



omg!! it looks amazing and it does remind me of ffx. i can't wait to get this game when it comes out


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Apr 15, 2009)

It looks absolutely incredible.

But I'm still confused, can you move around during a fight, like in XII?


----------



## Memos (Apr 15, 2009)

The Nameless Pharaoh said:


> It looks absolutely incredible.
> 
> But I'm still confused, can you move around during a fight, like in XII?



The battle system seems to be a mix of FFX-2 and FFXII. You can see enemies like in FF12 and you enter fights like in FFX-2 and when in battle you can move around like in X-2 but you are limited to a certain area like in XII.

It looks great so far. I can't wait to see some of the later levels and abilities.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm digging the boss music too


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 15, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I'm getting strong FFX vibes for some reason.



Oh, don't be so negative


----------



## Memos (Apr 15, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh, don't be so negative



You shut your whore mouth:ho


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 15, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]rM7g1aiS9C4[/YOUTUBE]



Goofy Titan said:


> Oh, don't be so negative



Oh you


----------



## Athrum (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah the game looks better than i thought but this is still a version from 2008. They said in famitsu that in the full version we would be able to control Szah as well, not just lightning.
And the battles are kinda turn based which is good, reminds me of FFX


----------



## Akira (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, time to learn Japanese.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 15, 2009)

I think FFXII spoiled me with the automatic battles. Game looks nice but I hope the battle theme changes cause I'm already growing tired of it. :x


----------



## Athrum (Apr 15, 2009)

Lol, yeah im also pondering to buy the japanese version when it comes out. I know basic japanese so i think i'll manage, besides it's good training 
Just hope the US/EU version keeps the original voices as an option


----------



## Akira (Apr 15, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Lol, yeah im also pondering to buy the japanese version when it comes out. I know basic japanese so i think i'll manage, besides it's good training
> Just hope the US/EU version keeps the original voices as an option



Lol it's not so much the Voice acting that bothers me, its all the goddamn menus


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 15, 2009)

The fighting music is pretty great.

And i could see myself playing this game. Seriously.


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 15, 2009)

Game looks really cool


Whats with the little chick?


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Apr 15, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Game looks really cool
> 
> 
> Whats with the little chick?



That "little chick" is win on an epic scale.


----------



## Memos (Apr 15, 2009)

So much win. Where is Freija to enjoy this moment?


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Apr 15, 2009)

Wait a second, where is the victory theme?


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 15, 2009)

It's in my left pocket.


----------



## Weak (Apr 15, 2009)

The Nameless Pharaoh said:


> Wait a second, where is the victory theme?



In the full version, along with many things that weren't yet implemented in this demo that was apparently completed in 2008.


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Apr 15, 2009)

^ Or maybe with the boss fights, like XII


----------



## geG (Apr 15, 2009)

Me like


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 15, 2009)

So, some thoughts on the demo after watching some videos:

- Graphics are actually better than I thought they would be, and there seems to be no problems with slowdowns though it might be a bit early to come to that conclusion. Character animation was very fluid.

- A bit disappointed that battles don't start instantly after you encounter an enemy. It takes place on the same field but after a very quick transition where players and enemies are positioned. It's still very quick but no transition at all would have immersed me so much more.

- Battle system seems awesome even for an outdated version where you only control one character. I was hoping there would be some kind of ranking system and there is. The whole idea of building battle system around time is a fantastic idea and while being turn-based, it's still so fast-paced and seems like there's a lot of cool things you can do with the battle system. And finally it's confirmed that you don't have to wait for the ATB bar to fill to use commands which don't use the whole bar which is great.

- Voice acting rocks.

It's interesting to see what the scale of FF13 will truly be. They have been pretty secretive about it and we haven't really seen much beyond the place in the demo. I'm still wondering if there's a world map, I really hope there is.


----------



## Seany (Apr 15, 2009)

Fighting music was so cool, the black guy and chocobo were win, and Lightning is hot.

Buying.


----------



## geG (Apr 15, 2009)

From watching the videos I'm getting a kind of "mix between FF7 and FF10" vibe, which kinda makes sense because FF13 is the first on its console just like 7 and 10 were. It's very nice


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 15, 2009)

The demo kind of reminded me of FF10 demo with the early part in Zanarkand. I wonder if FF13 actually start with the part in demo like FF10 did with the Zanarkand part.

Oh and Snow seems like a cool character, much better than other recent FF main male characters.


----------



## Kizaru (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm really hoping for more open environments ala FFXII. From the demo it looked like you just followed a strict path.. then again it was just a demo but still.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 15, 2009)

We don't know if it has open environments or not, this is just one area.

FFXII had its share of very linear locations too.


----------



## Crocodile (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah,I hope it won't be like FFX's dreaded 'Highroads'


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 15, 2009)

Why a brotha gotta keep chicken on him?! RACE CARD!

j/k

good shit tho. no idea how the character controlling went. nice to see multiple people on the scene. it was so dynamic. i wonder how character position factors into dodging and how u can control it.

music was cool.

look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Crocodile (Apr 15, 2009)

Maqui or whatever look's really horrid.Nomura failed there.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 15, 2009)

If all goes well I should have my FFVII:ACC with FFXIII demo within a week or so.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 15, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> I'm really hoping for more open environments ala FFXII. From the demo it looked like you just followed a strict path.. then again it was just a demo but still.


It's really doubtful it's going to be as open-ended as FF12 but yeah, if it's going to be like FF10 I'll be really disappointed.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 15, 2009)

Kool ka lang said:


> I dig the fact that they used british accents in XII, fran's voice was kind of hot, but I couldn't stand Vaan's voice. Their delivery was kind of bland too. Who handled kh's dubbing? Disney? that one had almost perfect dubbing, IMO.


yeah i like that they used  accents it make the game feel like it have many countrys. i like the idian accent guy(forgot his name).


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 15, 2009)

Manta Punk said:


> Maqui or whatever look's really horrid.Nomura failed there.



well his better than vaan


----------



## Crocodile (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't think Nomura designed Vaan,did he?
Anywho,Maqui looks like a main character out of Digimon


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 15, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> If all goes well I should have my FFVII:ACC with FFXIII demo within a week or so.



Same here!    It better have English subs, or I'll have wasted $90 on next to nothing.


----------



## Weak (Apr 15, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> I'm really hoping for more open environments ala FFXII. From the demo it looked like you just followed a strict path.. then again it was just a demo but still.



From what I've heard, they made this section linear for the simple reason that it's a demo. They wanted to quickly demonstrate the features of the game without throwing in too many branching paths. It's also the opening sequence and given that it's a tutorial section, there's no reason to overwhelm the player.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, they were on a bridge so it's normal for it to be linear xD




excellence153 said:


> Same here!    It better have English subs, or I'll have wasted $90 on next to nothing.



I think you have the English VA on the movie. The demo doesnt have any english in it save for start, pause and treasure xD


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 15, 2009)

Manta Punk said:


> I don't think Nomura designed Vaan,did he?
> Anywho,Maqui looks like a main character out of Digimon



Nah he didn't, XII chars were designed by someone else.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 15, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Same here!    It better have English subs, or I'll have wasted $90 on next to nothing.



For the demo? Nah, it's all Japanese. Though there are translations available around the net by now.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 16, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> For the demo? Nah, it's all Japanese. Though there are translations available around the net by now.



I figured the demo would be in Japanese.

I was talking about the movie.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 16, 2009)

Will have dub, not subtitles.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 16, 2009)

Just watched some demo gameplay.

From the looks of it, you only control Lightning and Sazh acts on his own? Is this right? IMO the point of the menu battle system is to control multiple characters at a time. Obviously in action games, you can't entirely control 3 characters, and the classic menu RPG battle system gave life to that.

Nerd side going off here. Looks very streamlined. Gameplay is basically like a regular RPG but with no graphical limitations on connecting hits, taking turns, and just looks less cheap/robotic and more realistic. For example like in FF7 you all stand in the same line, dash up, slash the opponent, and dashes back, then the next person takes their turn. In XIII, they run up, do their combo, walk back and position themselves in a defensive manner. All while everyone is doing their turn as well. So you can get hit while doing your moves. 

Positioning looks like you can't entirely control it(aside from probably being able to change character behavior/positioning in the real game) unless I'm wrong and you can move your character around while waiting for your ATB to come up. 

So in all, basically just an ACTUAL active time battle system. Music is great too. Just from watching, I am definitely not let down.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 16, 2009)

Square said the demo is using an old build from 2008 and that in final product you will be able to control your other characters. To what extent we don't know yet.

I recall reading somewhere that you can move around with the character you control but I'm not sure if that's true or not, I don't remember where I saw that. As long as you can influence positioning a bit and there's strategy involved with positioning and interrupting attacks, I'll most likely be satisfied since everything else about the battle systems seems really cool.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 16, 2009)

Some moves do indeed have the char jumping backwards but no, you don't directly control the movement of anyone.

As for AI controlled characters, that's gonna be optional in the full game, it's also gonna have victory poses unlike the demo.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes! victory poses are back, and hopefully the victory music.

Can't wait to hear the english voices.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 16, 2009)

Hopefully as as good as XII's.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 16, 2009)

Watched the demo, this is the real FFXII.

So glad they fixed the framerate issues, this is the game I most look forward to now, after Versus. Good thing they brought back battle transitions, love them, and they are classic. 

Loving the battle music ingame now, and Lightning can jump! She is still a bitch for trying to leave Sazh to die.

The boss at the end looks like Aaroneiro, especially because of his spear. 

This should of stayed ps3 exclusive, would of been great for sony sales, and would justify the ps3 price tag, Hopefully the 360 version will have issues....

It's going to delay the US release. Even so, Godmura has done well.


----------



## Crocodile (Apr 16, 2009)

I hope Nomura adds a 'non-human' character.
Such as Red XIII,Quina Quen and Freya


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 16, 2009)

I hope for a android of some kind, to fit in with the complete mechanical theme they are going for.


----------



## Crocodile (Apr 16, 2009)

It'd be cool if Snow was a android


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 16, 2009)

I hope the main villain is as good as Kefka.


----------



## Akira (Apr 16, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Watched the demo, this is the real FFXII.
> 
> So glad they fixed the framerate issues, this is the game I most look forward to now, after Versus. Good thing they brought battle transitions, love them, and they are classic.
> 
> ...



It's PS3 exclusive in the most important JRPG region (Japan), so I wouldn't worry about sales lol. Shame about it getting a delayed US/EU release, but "hopefully the 360 version will have issues"?

Come on now, that's just silly.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 16, 2009)

Whenever you Americans get it you can be sure we Aussie will get it much later


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 16, 2009)

Akira said:


> It's PS3 exclusive in the most important JRPG region (Japan), so I wouldn't worry about sales lol. Shame about it getting a delayed US/EU release, but "hopefully the 360 version will have issues"?
> 
> Come on now, that's just silly.



Multiple disc for 360 owners is good enough for me.

@Chibaku
Poor Aussie.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 16, 2009)

Europe will most likely see an 11 release...just thinking about it makes me shudder.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 16, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> She is still a bitch for trying to leave Sazh to die.



Nah, Lightning has other things to deal with. Can't blame her for assuming that the guy could take care of himself. I mean come on, he has a baby chocobo in his afro.


----------



## Memos (Apr 16, 2009)

Sazh was the one that saved Lightning


----------



## Felix (Apr 16, 2009)

It seriously caught me offguard when the screen changes to combat. I was expecting it to be flawless

But, I liked what I saw, I enjoy that combat style. I enjoyed XII but I guess this is also good enough

Lets hope the game is really good in the final product


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 16, 2009)

I didn't say he couldn't handle himself, but she tried to ditch him and leave all the baddies to him. 

She is pretty cold, but Cloud would of did the same in the beginning of FF7.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 16, 2009)

That's not the only instance of the game rehashing from FFVII.

The whole demo is pretty much a new RPG taking the exact same interesting points during the start of FFVII. Down to even the fucking robot scorpion.


----------



## Memos (Apr 16, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> I didn't say he couldn't handle himself, but she tried to ditch him and leave all the baddies to him.
> 
> She is pretty cold, but Cloud would of did the same in the beginning of FF7.


I don't think it was a case of ditching him but taking a short-cut to where they needed to go.


Goofy Titan said:


> That's not the only instance of the game rehashing from FFVII.
> 
> The whole demo is pretty much a new RPG taking the exact same interesting points during the start of FFVII. Down to even the fucking robot scorpion.


I loved the whole Scorpion part. The tail laser was great to see.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 16, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> That's not the only instance of the game rehashing from FFVII.
> 
> The whole demo is pretty much a new RPG taking the exact same interesting points during the start of FFVII. Down to even the fucking robot scorpion.



Square finally learned.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 16, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Europe will most likely see an 11 release...just thinking about it makes me shudder.



Why would we? This generation most games have released simultaneously in Eu and US so we'll get it at the same time.
Besides if we don't you can always import. FF12 had a better version in the US anyway, whit the extra dvd and the metal case.


----------



## Memos (Apr 16, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> So touchy about the 360.



you *are* acting like a fanboy.


----------



## Felix (Apr 16, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> So touchy about the 360.



Not really, just touchy about idiots who idolatries brands
You made your console selection. Don't wish for bad products on the other consoles just so you can feel good for wasting money. 
Oh and thanks for showing everyone my neg rep comment.
And so you can really go down in shame, mala suerte, as I have both access to PS3 and X360


And seriously, are you guys getting FF7 vibes? It's so generations apart with completely different types of views and ideas that I can't even remotely connect them

And watching all those FMVs from the "outside" world and nature, it really feels different from the Post Apocalyptic world of FF7


----------



## Memos (Apr 16, 2009)

Felix said:


> And seriously, are you guys getting FF7 vibes? It's so generations apart with completely different types of views and ideas that I can't even remotely connect them
> 
> And watching all those FMVs from the "outside" world and nature, it really feels different from the Post Apocalyptic world of FF7



You have to look beyond the graphical and design perspectives to gt the FF7 vibe. It feels new and yet traditional which is why people think it is reminiscent of FF7. I personally love it for what it is no matter what it reminds me of.


----------



## Felix (Apr 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You have to look beyond the graphical and design perspectives to gt the FF7 vibe. It feels new and yet traditional which is why people think it is reminiscent of FF7. I personally love it for what it is no matter what it reminds me of.



What I was really afraid is that they could not transfer the "magic" and all the artistic designs from the FMVs they so fabulously do into real time action

They did, which makes me happy, and I must say, Square Enix did hit the target this time


----------



## Memos (Apr 16, 2009)

Felix said:


> What I was really afraid is that they could not transfer the "magic" and all the artistic designs from the FMVs they so fabulously do into real time action
> 
> They did, which makes me happy, and I must say, Square Enix did hit the target this time



I agree, the FMV and game-play footage may as well be one and the same. This generation of consoles is really showing off what they can do.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 16, 2009)

Felix said:


> Not really, just touchy about idiots who idolatries brands
> You made your console selection. Don't wish for bad products on the other consoles just so you can feel good for wasting money.
> Oh and thanks for showing everyone my neg rep comment.
> And so you can really go down in shame, mala suerte, as I have both access to PS3 and X360


Do my wishes really offend you?

It's not like if I wish something it will come true. 

If it did though, at least you have a ps3 to play it on. 



> you are acting like a fanboy


I know, I only do it for the lulz, I don't actually care either way.

I have to get my subtle super trolling in somehow.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 16, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Square finally learned.



Yeah, don't create something totally new and unique, just try and scrap up anything and take elements from FFVII to make it all better.


----------



## Kri (Apr 16, 2009)

It looks pretty, from watching the guy stream his demo the other day. But, I'm not sure about all the changes. It doesn't feel... _Final Fantasy_. I guess I'll know for sure when I get my hands on it next week.





Aizen Sosuke said:


> I have to get my subtle super trolling in somehow.


It's not subtle, and it's against the section's rules.

I haven't had any mod actions recently, being sick and all, so _please_ keep it up and give me something to do.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 16, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> It looks pretty, from watching the guy stream his demo the other day. But, I'm not sure about all the changes. It doesn't feel... _Final Fantasy_. I guess I'll know for sure when I get my hands on it next week.It's not subtle, and it's against the section's rules.
> 
> I haven't had any mod actions recently, being sick and all, so _please_ keep it up and give me something to do.



Woops I said to much and got reported.

I apologize for all the things I have said here, I hope the 360 version of FFXIII is a great success in japan.


----------



## Memos (Apr 16, 2009)

Kri  

@Goofy: Most FF games aren't totally new and unique. At least this seems to be taking the best parts of other FF's and meshing it quite well.


----------



## Kri (Apr 16, 2009)

What really gets to me is the pacing. I mean, it isn't methodical and strategic. It seems more action-oriented than RPG oriented. What even qualifies this as an RPG anymore? I thought I'd read something that mentioned leveling up being done away with.

It's an action-adventure game.





Aizen Sosuke said:


> Woops I said to much and got reported.


I hadn't seen any reports for the content of your posts, actually; I just come here. Though, something else was reported, as I'm sure you'll find soon enough.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 16, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Woops I said to much and got reported.
> 
> I apologize for all the things I have said here, I hope the 360 version of FFXIII is a great success in japan.



Japan's not getting a 360 version of FFXIII as Microsoft has probably dropped the system entirely there.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 16, 2009)

Rep sealed. 

Hopefully it will take other good elements from FF7, like the battle coliseum.



> Japan's not getting a 360 version of FFXIII as Microsoft has probably dropped the system entirely there.


I know.


----------



## Segan (Apr 16, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Japan's not getting a 360 version of FFXIII as Microsoft has probably dropped the system entirely there.


Like hell they did.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Sazh was the one that saved Lightning



He saved the *enemy*, if anything.


----------



## Memos (Apr 16, 2009)

MS hasn't dropped support for the 360 in Japan. S-E just knew that seeing as the install base in Japan wasn't big enough to necessitate them to spend money on porting and the effects of the delay that would cause, they didn't go with a 360 release.

I'am also guessing it was a way to keep Sony relatively happy.



Prince Leon said:


> He saved the *enemy*, if anything.


 Quite true.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 16, 2009)

that "doesnt feel like FF" thing is just bull. If it was like that it didnt feel FF since 7 when it went 3d. Every game since 7 is different from the predecessor.
And you do get exp and gil and items, but this is a demo. You didn't get exp in the FF10 and 12 demos either.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 16, 2009)

For me it feels like FF again, after 4 games of fail.


----------



## Kri (Apr 16, 2009)

Athrum said:


> that "doesnt feel like FF" thing is just bull. If it was like that it didnt feel FF since 7 when it went 3d. Every game since 7 is different from the predecessor.
> And you do get exp and gil and items, but this is a demo. You didn't get exp in the FF10 and 12 demos either.


I'll concede the experience bit, since I wasn't all that familiar with it to begin with. As for my _opinion_ on 'not feeling like _Final Fantasy_' being incorrect, somehow, I still feel that that's the case. It's as grand of a departure from the _Final Fantasy_ formula as you can possibly take with the exception of Final Fantasy XI.

Going to 3D didn't mechanically change _Final Fantasy_, and VII, VIII, IX, and X all felt related to their predecessors like IV and VI. The strongest argument for change in the series would be XII, but that came with its own controversies, whereas this follows that same path but to exponentially greater heights.

XII was a great game, don't get me wrong, but it doesn't feel like it belongs in the family, so to speak. Neither does this.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 16, 2009)

FFXII  was like playing a MMORPG alone.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 16, 2009)

The only time you will see me say "square has finally learned" is when they make a game that can beat out FF 4/5/6 and chrono trigger. To be honest they have not meant that quality in there games since then and when I say quality I mean character design/ depth to those characters, and an actually good / interesting story. Thats how I feel about the company atm. 13 looks good but thats all I can say from looking at a demo.  Plus for the people who actually played the games before FF7, would notice how each 3d FF took what the previous 2d ones did, was not really "new" in each 3d FF.


----------



## masterriku (Apr 16, 2009)

Must resist another Cross joke

Yes they did take what the previous ones did if they didn't people would bitch you know kinda like they do for XII. 

Edit: and VIII


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 16, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> To be honest they have not meant that quality in there games since then and when I say quality I mean character design/ depth to those characters, and an actually good / interesting story.


Not since FF7 at least, hopefully FFXIII will change that.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 16, 2009)

^ no not since FF6. FF7 was just a hybrid with 3d graphics. The majority of the theme/ plot was taking from the previous FF's before it. However, thats not the topic at hand and also "hopeing" will only lead you to disappointment.

@masterriku

 you and your cross


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 16, 2009)

How anyone can say FF 7, 8, 10 can be final fantasy but ff13 can't is just fucking retarded. There's a futuristic setting for the games and old look to it. I like both when there done right. FF 8 and 10 were meh in that futuristic look. FF 1-3 and 5 all were bad for me in the old look. So there's good and bad in each type of setting. This hopefully will be good, as long as we don't have a bad main character, mostly shitty side, and a terrible love story.


----------



## Akira (Apr 16, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> How anyone can say FF 7, 8, 10 can be final fantasy but ff13 can't is just fucking retarded. There's a futuristic setting for the games and old look to it. I like both when there done right. FF 8 and 10 were meh in that futuristic look. FF 1-3 and 5 all were bad for me in the old look. So there's good and bad in each type of setting. This hopefully will be good, as long as we don't have a bad main character, mostly shitty side, and a terrible love story.



It looks like 13 contains almost no RPG elements whatsoever, it doesn't look like much strategy is necessary either. None of this is bad, it just doesn't seem like a typical Final Fantasy RPG. I remember reading there was no leveling up or MP gauge either, maybe that's just in the demo though.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 16, 2009)

No level up features? Well that would be kinda weird. Hopefully that's not taken out in the full game. But i was talking more about the setting/characters is still very much like final fantasy. Well to me it reminds me of the futuristic final fantasy.


----------



## geG (Apr 16, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> This should of stayed ps3 exclusive, would of been great for sony sales, and would justify the ps3 price tag, Hopefully the 360 version will have issues....
> 
> It's going to delay the US release. Even so, Godmura has done well.


The 360 port isn't going to delay anything because it's being done simultaneously by completely different people.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 16, 2009)

> How anyone can say FF 7, 8, 10 can be final fantasy but ff13 can't is just fucking retarded. There's a futuristic setting for the games and old look to it. I like both when there done right. FF 8 and 10 were meh in that futuristic look. FF 1-3 and 5 all were bad for me in the old look. So there's good and bad in each type of setting. This hopefully will be good, as long as we don't have a bad main character, mostly shitty side, and a terrible love story.


This isn't really true. FF7 was traditional in so many ways. The soundtrack oozed traditional Final Fantasy as did the battle system and overall design. Just look at how the menu and battle interface look. FF13 definitely isn't as different as FF12 was but it's not very similar to the older games either.



> It looks like 13 contains almost no RPG elements whatsoever, it doesn't look like much strategy is necessary either. None of this is bad, it just doesn't seem like a typical Final Fantasy RPG. I remember reading there was no leveling up or MP gauge either, maybe that's just in the demo though.


There is no MP in FF13 but I'm pretty sure there's going to be a leveling system in the full game. Or then something different like Sphere Grid, who knows. But definitely something.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 16, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> How anyone can say FF 7, 8, 10 can be final fantasy but ff13 can't is just fucking retarded.



I didn't know people still used that 9-10 year old argument.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 16, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> This isn't really true. FF7 was traditional in so many ways. The soundtrack oozed traditional Final Fantasy as did the battle system and overall design. Just look at how the menu and battle interface look. FF13 definitely isn't as different as FF12 was but it's not very similar to the older games either.
> 
> 
> There is no MP in FF13 but I'm pretty sure there's going to be a leveling system in the full game. Or then something different like Sphere Grid, who knows. But definitely something.



FF 1-6 do not remind me in any way of FF7 when it comes to setting/design at all. And that's the part I'm talking about. When it comes to gameplay, yeah it was similar. But gameplay could evolve in JRPG, help the series keep fresh. Though it's still turned based from what i seen, just action turned based. 



Prince Leon said:


> I didn't know people still used that 9-10 year old argument.



I didn't know people were that fucking dumb either


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 16, 2009)

Then people here did not play or I should say beat any of the previous Ff's. For example, with FF6 and FF7 Aeris theme and her whole death was typically the same as previous FF installments. Even the theme of the whole game.  The whole concept behind the newer FF's where taking from the previous generation in some shape or form.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 16, 2009)

I should take that back then, i meant ff 1-5. Since i haven't played 6 yet i can't talk about it but from what i can remember about it is the look of the settings and such are more like final fantasy 9 or 12 then futuristic look of ff 7-8-10-13. 

And what exactly is typical about ff7 death compared to older ones? It was a death scene. Happened in movies and games and books. Doesn't mean it comes from previous ff games unless I'm missing a reason as to why she died and it was the exact reason someone else died in a previous ff. Even so I'm talking about the futuristic vs the old knights/warriors look and how the game are split now days for each.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 16, 2009)

"look" of a game does not separate it enough from others. Even if its futuristic based a-lot of the 3d FF's are very similar in nature to the old ones (plot, characters, theme, etc).


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 16, 2009)

Alright but then your just proving the point that no matter how different FF13 "Looks" it's theme,plot,characters *God i hope not* will be the same as in the past ones. So you are proving what I'm stating all along 

And look separates it plenty for me. When i think of Final fantasy 4 i think of older times, Knights, warriors with armor and normal sized weapons. When i think of Final fantasy 7 i think of almost no armor warriors, huge oversized weapons, machinery areas and buildings and such instead of caves, towers, and so on. That's pretty different to me anyway. 

As for the plot. Well of course there all the same. Good guy beats bad guy to save the world. I mean it can't get much different then that now can it? 

Characters? Well we always have to have a hero type. A funny guy/girl. An annoying Guy/girl. A macho badass guy/girl. And one annoying "LITTLE' guy/girl or sometimes both. So yeah in a way every game shares this. Though it's funny because in some games i like the hero type, and in other's i hate em.

Cecil = Loved. 
Tidus = Hate. 

So i guess personality also comes into the actual character it's based on to. Which is why i like to give every final fantasy a chance since it changes with every game. 

Anyway I'm agreeing with you, all final fantasy have a similar feel. But i believe there's enough to separate them too.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 16, 2009)

Edge magazine stated that it was the *best looking game on PS3 yet*....

I want an official apology from every editor.

Also, I want them to bang their own heads against a wall as punishment/potential cure for their blatant idiocy. What, did they not think that we would ever see gameplay footage and expose their lies?


----------



## Memos (Apr 16, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Edge magazine



I think I have located and isolated your problem


----------



## Akira (Apr 16, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Edge magazine stated that it was the *best looking game on PS3 yet*....
> 
> I want an official apology from every editor.
> 
> Also, I want them to bang their own heads against a wall as punishment/potential cure for their blatant idiocy. What, did they not think that we would ever see gameplay footage and expose their lies?



Edge have been spewing BS for a while now lol.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd say is the best  looking game on PS3 of squarenix....yet..


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 16, 2009)

I feel so played!  I basically spent $90 on that damn Blu-Ray, and the movie itself doesn't even have subtitles?!  But I suppose the English voice cast is pretty good... right?

EDIT:  And I get the demo too, of course!

I'm pretty excited for XIII.  I found XII to be a disappointment gameplay-wise.  And aside from that, the only other game I've played is X, and I simply enjoy that one because of nostalgia.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 16, 2009)

90 bucks 0_0 does the movie look great on blu - ray at least? What type of audio codecs do they use? DTS? DD? LCPM?



crazymtf said:


> Alright but then your just proving the point that no matter how different FF13 "Looks" it's theme,plot,characters *God i hope not* will be the same as in the past ones. So you are proving what I'm stating all along



 You keep mentioning time and how its futuristic and that is enough to differentiate them.  Its not and this is not based on an individual opinion. Its simply fact. You cannot just make a game in a different setting and different graphics and say its different from the rest of a series. When in fact there are similarity's with the themes, characters, plot, and even in music. 







> Anyway I'm agreeing with you, all final fantasy have a similar feel. But i believe there's enough to separate them too.



I see. I been playing games so long that just "looks" are not enough anymore.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 16, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> I feel so played!  I basically spent $90 on that damn Blu-Ray



$80 for mine.


----------



## Piekage (Apr 16, 2009)

Not sure if it's been posted here yet, but if so just ignore it. Trailers for Versus XIII and Agito XIII from the ACC/XIII demo.

And this guy is uploading music from the demo on youtube.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 16, 2009)

You're my hero, sir.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 16, 2009)

Versus.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 16, 2009)

Versus still looks ok, kinda need gameplay. For now sasuke in a suit isn't doing much.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 16, 2009)

Liking the Sasuke look, hope the personality comes along as well.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 16, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Liking the Sasuke look, hope the personality comes along as well.



Major ewwwwies.

You know a character that looks like Sasuke is going to have a shit personality, but how could you like it?


----------



## Memos (Apr 16, 2009)

You guys should know to ignore him, as he admitted a while back, he is simply trolling.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 16, 2009)

goofy I have three friends in Japan who can provide food, water, and shelter. I say you and I get some Rifles and plan an assassination of a certain character designer.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 16, 2009)

If Tidus is the Naruto of FF, I'll take the Sasuke over it.

Conflicted characters are fun to watch.

I'm not hero person, and their unnatural optimistic personality always feels fake.

@Kusu 
This is time it is legit.

@Goku
Godmura can't be killed by rifiles.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 16, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> goofy I have three friends in Japan who can provide food, water, and shelter. I say you and I get some Rifles and plan an assassination of a certain character designer.



But Japan is known for having some of the hardest missions in the Hitman games ;___;

Knowing that, he's probably literally guarded in a fortress with laser doors and ninjas.

And of course, all of the fans who think his work is great.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll take a bullet for him.

Go kill someone who pisses more people off like Kojima.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 16, 2009)

Kojima actually does good, and doesn't create a terrible stigma for the genre he makes games for


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 16, 2009)

We can use the fans as a decoy / an easy way to get in. WE can _PRETEND_ to be fans and get by the security.


----------



## Memos (Apr 17, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> We can use the fans as a decoy / an easy way to get in. WE can _PRETEND_ to be fans and get by the security.



You'll never appear retarded enough. No amounts of zippers or belts will help you in this endeavour.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 17, 2009)

The Sasuke skin isn't my taste but at least the guy has interest on girls(well in the demo looks like he has) that's some feat  Sasuke  don't have.


----------



## geG (Apr 17, 2009)

lol still no Versus gameplay


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 17, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Kojima actually does good, and doesn't create a terrible stigma for the genre he makes games for



He does do alot of good, and so does Nomura, Kojima just has more haters.

Nomura haters only seem to be pretty common in these forums. 

I'd rather not see either killed, and just the head of nintendo.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 17, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> He does do alot of good, and so does Nomura, Kojima just has more haters.
> 
> Nomura haters only seem to be pretty common in these forums.
> 
> I'd rather not see either killed, and just the head of nintendo.



Most forums outside of Gamefaqs talk about Nomura in a negative way a chunk of the time.

Gamefaqs would never ever talk bad about him, or whatever Square-Enix shits out most of the time. That site has more Square-Enix fans than most other game sites.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 17, 2009)

Your reason for hating him is because you don't like spikey hair and how he handled KH2, correct?


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 17, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> We can use the fans as a decoy / an easy way to get in. WE can _PRETEND_ to be fans and get by the security.



Unbelievers can be sensed from hundreds of miles away. You'll be nuked by multiple Ultimas for even thinking you can blend in with the Believers.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 17, 2009)

Well received my ACC Blu-Ray today and just a couple of minutes ago got through the demo.  The demo is pretty long and it isn't shitty like the FF12 one that came with DQ8.  

Anyways, I have to say its a bit difficult at first, having everything in Japanese and having very little logic on the language, but I start to catch on.  Still have no clue what the grayed out icon is and a few bits here and there, but still completed the game with no problem.  

The battle system feels like a sweet return to regular turn based with a twist.  From what I read on FF-XIII, the demo only let you control the main protagonist (Lightning and Mr. 88 cm, forgot his revealed name) and the other members are on auto.  The battling is 100x better than its previous installment and very fun.  Can't wait for the real game to see the other abilities available. 

The scenery and the cutscenes are really pretty, especially on a 60" television screen.  The game looks great and the voice acting in Japanese is pretty good from what I seen.  

Loading between running and battling is very smooth in transition and has no load times.  The music transitions as if it was apart of the last song played.  

All in all, this game is going to be epic and will make up for that "Other Game" that came out back in 2006 for PS2.  Apparently at the end of the demo, the game is to come out Winter 2009 in Japan.  I am going to stay away from importing this game and wait for the English release, because I feel the demo has satisfied my craving and would like to play it in a language I can understand.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 17, 2009)

I know it's in japanese and all, so can't really get the story but any sign of Tidus/Yuna type characters shown? Cause i really can't stand another 20+ hour game with them types 

And i love FF12 system, is it as fun as using. I also liked FF7/10 too. but hated 8, any sign of it being like 8 where there's something annoying holding it back to being fun? 

And how you get the demo so fast?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2009)

As long as it's relatively turn-based, I'm good. I dislike RPGs feeling they NEED to move away from that. Lost Odyssey was incredible with it and it was never a bad thing for FF.

Versus on the other hand. Well, I'd love it either way. pek


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 17, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I know it's in japanese and all, so can't really get the story but any sign of Tidus/Yuna type characters shown? Cause i really can't stand another 20+ hour game with them types
> 
> And i love FF12 system, is it as fun as using. I also liked FF7/10 too. but hated 8, any sign of it being like 8 where there's something annoying holding it back to being fun?
> 
> And how you get the demo so fast?



Can't really say there is any Tidus/Yuna characters in the game or at least with the demo characters you play.  Vanille did something weird in one scene as if she wanted a hug but wanted the gun instead.  Looked a bit silly, but nothing too terrible.  Kinda acts like Rikku.  Sazh is kinda like Advent Children Barret.  A bit silly in scenes, but awesome nontheless

I hate FF12 and I know you liked it, but in my opinion, the battle system is a little more of what the games use to be before FF11 or FF12.  

The demo showed nothing FF8ish of holding it down.  I know what you mean, like the shitty Junction System, but nothing like that here or in the demo.  Remember, this is only a demo so not everything is shown like the main menu where you usually go to use items, change equipment, etc.  No leveling in the demo either as you are just experience basically how the game is played and such.

Hope this helps.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 17, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> $80 for mine.



I think I paid a little extra for shipping and handling so it'd get here quicker.


----------



## masterriku (Apr 17, 2009)

Just so I know how many of you guys like Black lipstick and beads?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 17, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Just so I know how many of you guys like Black lipstick and beads?



..What kind of question is that?

And please, only anal beads


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 17, 2009)

dragonbattousai said:


> Can't really say there is any Tidus/Yuna characters in the game or at least with the demo characters you play.  Vanille did something weird in one scene as if she wanted a hug but wanted the gun instead.  Looked a bit silly, but nothing too terrible.  Kinda acts like Rikku.  Sazh is kinda like Advent Children Barret.  A bit silly in scenes, but awesome nontheless
> 
> I hate FF12 and I know you liked it, but in my opinion, the battle system is a little more of what the games use to be before FF11 or FF12.
> 
> ...



Ah well a Rikku isn't as bad as a tidus so i can deal with that, lol. Well thanks for the info, can't wait to get my copy now. It sounds like it'll be alot of fun.


----------



## masterriku (Apr 17, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> ..What kind of question is that?
> 
> And please, only anal beads



Let's just say it's got absolutly nothing to do with belts N zippers 



or does it


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 17, 2009)

Black lipstick and beads?

Goths? Where?

Castlevania?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 17, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Black lipstick and beads?
> 
> Goths? Where?
> 
> Castlevania?



There's no goths in Catslevania actually. Either Conan-like warriors, or pretty-boys.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 17, 2009)

Honestly, the gameplay doesn't look all that sexy.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 17, 2009)

XIII's tidus was that kid from Snow's team that you didn't use but he dropped his gun in one of the scenes...he spoke and looked like tidus a lot .

(That scene with vanille asking for the gun and then going "ban" was damn cute btw...how the hell do you dare calling it weird >_>)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 17, 2009)

It was weird.

It was like "SERIOUS EVENT, LET'S HAVE SOMEONE ACT LIKE SELPHIE"

Blonde Dante may not be amused on the inside


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 17, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> It was weird.
> 
> It was like "SERIOUS EVENT, LET'S HAVE SOMEONE ACT LIKE SELPHIE"
> 
> Blonde Dante may not be amused on the inside



I suppose it was too much "anime" of a moment for the average person you're so trying to emulate...but meh...i completely understood it's intention the first moment i saw it...and about 20 other people wrote what i was thinking in the chat next to the live stream of a few days ago...so i stand by my original post .


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 17, 2009)

I mean, I get it, but it just seems..silly, and not cute. The only thing cute about that scene was the girl's face, that's about it.

That Chocobo's dynamic entry during the start of the demo was cuter.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 17, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I mean, I get it, but it just seems..silly, and not cute. The only thing cute about that scene was the girl's face, that's about it.
> 
> That Chocobo's dynamic entry during the start of the demo was cuter.



I don't disagree on that, Father is most definitely what'll save Sazh's popularity in japan by being the most likable character of XIII (in a not sexual way) out of all the protagonists .

(snow's reaction of getting shot was unexpected...and cute too...you hardly see the Steiner/Seifer-type guy acting like a kid in front of all of his peers 3 seconds before the extermination group lands on their collective asses)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 17, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Major ewwwwies.
> 
> You know a character that looks like Sasuke is going to have a shit personality, but how could you like it?


Sasuke and Haseo disagreed.

also wo is the character that look like sasuke?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 17, 2009)

dragonbattousai said:


> The battle system feels like a sweet return to regular turn based with a twist. * From what I read on FF-XIII, the demo only let you control the main protagonist (Lightning and Mr. 88 cm, forgot his revealed name) and the other members are on auto.*  The battling is 100x better than its previous installment and very fun.  Can't wait for the real game to see the other abilities available.


----------



## Memos (Apr 17, 2009)

Just for the demo.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 17, 2009)

Nomura's style is beginning to be played out like Fubu.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 17, 2009)

In the full game you can control everyone so don't despair .


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 17, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> (That scene with vanille asking for the gun and then going "ban" was damn cute btw...how the hell do you dare calling it weird >_>)



That scene was hilarious and cute at the same time.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 17, 2009)

Damn, that was a 2008 build? And SE are saying the game looks even better now? Fuck? I might get visually raped come 2010. I'm gonna tell my GP in advance. 

Can't believe the PS3 version is probably near complete, and we had to get delayed because of the 360 version, why don't they release the PS3 outside Japan when it comes in 2009? I fucking hate long waits. >.>


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 17, 2009)

No it did not get delayed because of the 360...

You do realize that they did not even translate stuff into English and all that? thats why you do not get your games on time. Porting is not hard and does not take forever like most of you people believe.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 17, 2009)

Tehmk said:


> Damn, that was a 2008 build? And SE are saying the game looks even better now? Fuck? I might get visually raped come 2010. I'm gonna tell my GP in advance.
> 
> Can't believe the PS3 version is probably near complete, and we had to get delayed because of the 360 version, why don't they release the PS3 outside Japan when it comes in 2009? I fucking hate long waits. >.>



They haven't released dissidia yet and all it has to wait for is the translation (it has august 30 as it's release date)...xiii will have to wait for both the port and the translation...for both versions since they'll have simultaneous release in europe too...and games in europe usually get translated to italian and french and german...so your visual rape may happen come 11 .


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 17, 2009)

UK get's it's own release, fuck Europe. 

Doesn't help with the drought of RPG's on the triple. 
Last Remnant, info just vanished.
At least Tales of Vesperia might tide me over for a while, thinking of importing Demon Souls, since it's in ENGLISH, or wait hopefully wait for UK release.
Prospect of SO4 being ported. 

Excluding TOV, I'm hoping the other 3 come to be real. Then I can last till 2011 even.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 17, 2009)

SO4 failed...crappy dub.

Also lawl at TLR...there was this interview where someone asked "what about the ps3 version" 

silence

some random person responds: "well....the PC version was released yesterday  "



Played valkyria chronicles? It's a damn great game.


----------



## Memos (Apr 17, 2009)

If you want a good JRPG on the PS3, play Valkyria Chronicles. If you want a good JRPG on the 360, play Lost Odyssey.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 17, 2009)

Of course, going to buy DLC soon too. 

Indeed, SE have seriously failed hard with PS3 this gen.


End of Eternity looks promising.



VLC is SRPG though.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 17, 2009)

Tehmk said:


> Of course, going to buy DLC soon too.
> 
> Indeed, SE have seriously failed hard with PS3 this gen.
> 
> ...



VLC is srpg/3rd person shooter/newspaper article .


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 17, 2009)

Indeed, the anime is quite good too, and er, Alicia seems to have grown, not complaining though. Makes her more womanly I suppose.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 17, 2009)

Tehmk said:


> Indeed, the anime is quite good too, and er, Alicia seems to have grown, not complaining though. Makes her more womanly I suppose.



I don't like Isara's face in the anime...not one bit.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't mind, but she does look much more cuter in the game.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Apr 18, 2009)

The gameplay seems to take a step back to Active Time battles, which I like. I prefer not to have freedom of movement during the active wait.

My only complaint is them making the black dude look like a pansy. I have a gut feeling he won't be as hardcore as the japanese characters in story or gameplay. Meanwhile, Kishimoto delivers with Killerbee. I hope he has some backstory shinetime.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 18, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> No it did not get delayed because of the 360...
> 
> You do realize that they did not even translate stuff into English and all that? thats why you do not get your games on time. Porting is not hard and does not take forever like most of you people believe.


But they said that with FF13 they started working on American and European versions early in development so that there wouldn't be such a long interval between the releases. No matter what you or anyone else says, it's pretty likely 360 version is delaying FF13's release and no one can tell how much. It could be days or then we could be talking about months. Also, unless you are working for in the gaming industry, are an experienced programmer and know how porting works, you shouldn't make any assumptions. There can be big differences between platforms and even though it could seem logical that just porting it from one console to another is simple, it's not necessarily as easy and fast as you are assuming it is. Again, we could be talking about months of work. Extensive testing is also required.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 18, 2009)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> The gameplay seems to take a step back to Active Time battles, which I like. I prefer not to have freedom of movement during the active wait.
> 
> My only complaint is them making the black dude look like a pansy. I have a gut feeling he won't be as hardcore as the japanese characters in story or gameplay. Meanwhile, Kishimoto delivers with Killerbee. I hope he has some backstory shinetime.



Sazh has the longest script out of any character so yeah i'm sure we'll see enough of him. (also his VA is...wait for it...GAI SENSEEEEE! )


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2009)

Sazh will be awesome no matter what with Might Guy as his voice.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 18, 2009)

I suggest Steve Harvey to voice him in the dub.

They look alike as is.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 19, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I suggest Steve Harvey to voice him in the dub.
> 
> They look alike as is.



noo it should be dave chapelle lmao


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 19, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I suggest Steve Harvey to voice him in the dub.
> 
> They look alike as is.



Nah, nah. Chris Tucker.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 19, 2009)

It's got to be Chris Tucker.


----------



## Memos (Apr 19, 2009)

It should be Samuel L. Jackson just to troll everyone


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 19, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> Nah, nah. Chris Tucker.



Nah, Chris Tucker should VA the Chocobo.

Imagine the Chocobo saying "DAAAYUM" every time it shows up on screen.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 19, 2009)

Chris tucker voicing anyone would make me buy both the ps3 version and 360 version just to hear him twice.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 19, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> But they said that with FF13 they started working on American and European versions early in development so that there wouldn't be such a long interval between the releases. No matter what you or anyone else says, it's pretty likely 360 version is delaying FF13's release and no one can tell how much. It could be days or then we could be talking about months. Also, unless you are working for in the gaming industry, are an experienced programmer and know how porting works, you shouldn't make any assumptions. There can be big differences between platforms and even though it could seem logical that just porting it from one console to another is simple, it's not necessarily as easy and fast as you are assuming it is. Again, we could be talking about months of work. Extensive testing is also required.



Oh my god this was a good post!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 19, 2009)

Steve blum should do some voices for FF 13 <3




DragonSlayer said:


> But they said that with FF13 they started working on American and European versions early in development so that there wouldn't be such a long interval between the releases. No matter what you or anyone else says, it's pretty likely 360 version is delaying FF13's release and no one can tell how much.




No, they said that the American and European versions take longer because of the translation process like all there other games they have done. Even the director and producer of the title said that the porting process would not be an issue. 

LO is a good example of the translation issues. They started it off in English so that they can get it over here quickly as possible. Sadly Square does not do this.

RE5, Need for speed, and many other titles are good examples of port jobs not being a time issue.




> It could be days or then we could be talking about months. Also, unless you are working for in the gaming industry, are an experienced programmer and know how porting works, you shouldn't make any assumptions.



Uh no,  I have a friend in MIT who is a programming guru  Plus my buddy from my hometown who plays WOW a-lot has and is friends  with the developer's of left 4 Dead and some Valve members (ya its interesting they play WOW). I rely on These people  for this kind of information since I am more of a computer networking individual.

 The logic I presented makes sense and your trying to debunk it anyway you can so that you can blame the "360" for making you wait so long. Many companies (EA, Midway, Take two, Ubisoft) even say it’s much easier and faster to port from Ps3 to 360 and does not take much time or none at all (as long as you have two parties working on them which Square is doing and from all the articles I read about it says that the delay is not because of the port job. Unless they mentioned something recently in the past 5 months). 


So my suggestion to you is, do not play "the assumption" argument when trying to debunk someone’s point because of your ignorance on the subject at hand.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 19, 2009)

First of all, stop mistaking me for some stupid PS3 fanboy; I'm not. I couldn't care less about console wars and fanboys who fight over their consoles are not only idiots but also total tools. Do not mistake me for one, I really don't give a rat's ass. The mere fact that you assume this right away tells me a lot about why this subject seems to be so touchy for you. I don't mind waiting another year and I'm not blaming 360 for anything, I'm just stating that it is very likely the port is delaying the release, by how little or how much, I do not know but you can't deny the fact that it is extra work for Square and it is a definite, potential source of delay. It could be days or weeks like I said but it could be more. And the my friends this and my friends that blah blah argument is one of the most overused, weakest and worst arguments there are so don't try to write off my assumption argument when you have absolutely nothing to back your words up. It's also downright hilarious to call me ignorant when you go I TRUST MY FRIEND AT BLIZZARD and you obviously are just as ignorant if not even more so. How about you ask one of your friends to register here and explain it to us? Of course I can't say much more either because my technical knowledge is limited as well but that doesn't really matter due to the manner of my argument; I'm not claiming it takes a long time, I'm not claiming it takes a short while, I'm simply not naive enough to assume porting does not take time or resources, it surely does.



> No, they said that the American and European versions take longer because of the translation process like all there other games they have done. Even the director and producer of the title said that the porting process would not be an issue.


Translation probably does take the most time in the process but I'm telling you they are already working on all the versions, and it's also possible that they'd already be further into the translation process if they didn't have to deal with porting as well, something which doesn't even affect the Japanese version. Even though initially you might assume that translating and porting are completely different things and there are different staffs working on them, that could be wrong. Someone still needs to input all the translated dialogue into the game. Someone needs to check that all the lip-syncing is correct. Someone needs to take care of the problems (however minor they could be) when doing the localization and translation. And at the same time you have to port the game. It's obvious there's going to be some kind of delay. Especially with the current state of economy since I really can't see any company putting any extra staff on that. It's a wise move and probably true that Square has two parties working on each version but if there was just need for one, there's definitely more potential workforce for that one version. And of course Square is going to say it's not going to delay the release, they don't want to anger the fans. It's a very simple rule of marketing.

Again... ugh at the whole blaming 360 thing you said. Next time you are arguing with someone you obviously do not know at all try to consider the possibility that not everyone is a slave to a company. A gaming company. Jesus.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 19, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> First of all, stop mistaking me for some stupid PS3 fanboy; I'm not.



My bad, I just saw some of your posts in this thread and it seemed to be. thankfully we got that cleared up.



> Do not mistake me for one, I really don't give a rat's ass. The mere fact that you assume this right away tells me a lot about why this subject seems to be so touchy for you.



I see your point. IT gets touchy because the arguments I hear about this port job are all the same so I blame myself for getting a little out of hand on calling ya a console boy. 



> I don't mind waiting another year and I'm not blaming 360 for anything, I'm just stating that it is very likely the port is delaying the release, by how little or how much, I do not know but you can't deny the fact that it is extra work for Square and it is a definite, potential source of delay. It could be days or weeks like I said but it could be more.



This could happen however since square is taking the correct steps for this not going to happen leads me to my previous points I made earlier about porting.




> And the my friends this and my friends that blah blah argument is one of the most overused, weakest and worst arguments there are so don't try to write off my assumption argument when you have absolutely nothing to back your words up.



Actually I provided the proof. Of course Id did not link the articles but my facts on the companies I mentioned are true. The friend thing was mentioned because you assumed that I did not know or had close connections with the programming world. So I had to debunk that statement. 




> It's also downright hilarious to call me ignorant when you go I TRUST MY FRIEND AT BLIZZARD and you obviously are just as ignorant if not even more so. How about you ask one of your friends to register here and explain it to us?



My buddy is in the IRC channel right now. Talking to him about it.  I trust my friends knowledge who actually is in the major and works for various companies. My ignorance would be that I do not know that much about programming but just enough to realize that the approach square is doing with the 360 version is not delaying the ps3. I will try to get him in this thread  to explain the  code and explain how it is possible to create code that works on both systems fine.  I will get him to discuss that in further detail with ya if hes not busy.




> I'm simply not naive enough to assume porting does not take time or resources, it surely does.


It takes time if you do not work on it at the same time as the main project. RE5 is a great example of this.



.





> Even though initially you might assume that translating and porting are completely different things and there are different staffs working on them, that could be wrong. Someone still needs to input all the translated dialogue into the game. Someone needs to check that all the lip-syncing is correct. Someone needs to take care of the problems (however minor they could be) when doing the localization and translation. And at the same time you have to port the game.



Like I said when you know your program is going to run on a different system you already are developing code that is compatible to run on both. This is how square is doing it for what I understand from the interviews with the team


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 19, 2009)

Versus vs 13 ???


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 19, 2009)

> Like I said when you know your program is going to run on a different system you already are developing code that is compatible to run on both. This is how square is doing it for what I understand from the interviews with the team


I doubt there's a way to code like this. At most you can take the porting process into consideration and make it as easy as possible by taking whatever preventive steps you can but even so, the game was in development before the decision to port it to 360 was made and even after that it's still extra work. I really have no clue how much and I don't know anyone who has done porting between PS3 and 360 so I can't ask either. What you said about it being easier to port to 360 is most likely true because it's been said that coding for PS3 is painstakingly difficult and the development kit could be better. But the mere fact that it's so difficult also points that it's probably fundamentally different from how things work for 360. Of course I'm just assuming things here and if your friend can explain this a bit, that'd help.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 19, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> I doubt there's a way to code like this.


Java
C #
C++
websphere

These programming languages can work on different consoles / hardware. Just depends on how you code it with those languages.



> At most you can take the porting process into consideration and make it as easy as possible by taking whatever preventive steps you can but even so, the game was in development before the decision to port it to 360 was made and even after that it's still extra work. I really have no clue how much and I don't know anyone who has done porting between PS3 and 360 so I can't ask either. What you said about it being easier to port to 360 is most likely true because it's been said that coding for PS3 is painstakingly difficult and the development kit could be better. But the mere fact that it's so difficult also points that it's probably fundamentally different from how things work for 360. Of course I'm just assuming things here and if your friend can explain this a bit, that'd help.




Before I even posted I took into consideration of the porting process. The only reason why I am saying its not is because of the information that has been released up to this point. 

Yes I agree that there are "iffy" spots where you can debate the possibility of it happening.


Sorry for jumping the gun with some of my statements in terms of console loyalty.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 19, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Java
> C #
> C++
> websphere
> ...


Yes but again, the development kit comes into play here. Even though you do use the same language for both consoles, there are fundamental differences how the consoles and the development kits work. It's not so simple as to code a game in a language and it works on both consoles. These things need to be taken into consideration when you work on a port and the bigger the differences between how consoles and development kits work, the more work it is. Not even once was I assuming they were coding FF13 on a language which wouldn't work with 360, I'm almost sure all console games are coded on C++ or some other universal coding language.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 19, 2009)

I still remember an article about versus being asked if it would port. They discussed it and in that interview it was brought up that one of the team members said "you sure I should code it like this? It will not work on the 360 if you do it like that" of course different words but the same meaning. 

the development kit stuff I am looking up on a better argument for that atm. I will get back to you on that.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah, about the versus comment, I already said that it's possible to take preventive steps when you know that you are going to be porting it, that's definitely true. I never claimed it's not. And I want to stress the point that I really don't know how much work porting really is, in any case and in this case, I'm just going by the little general knowledge I have.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 19, 2009)

I understand dragon.


Ok got some information, discussing this in IRC atm.




> the purpose of the crystal tools  (this is being used on FF13) is to abstract the platform differences. the amount of work being done for porting is relatively minor once the engine is up
> 
> but SE was working on crystal tools for all platforms long before it was decided that FF XIII was being ported to 360
> 
> ...


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 19, 2009)

That's a good point, actually. I didn't realize that Crystal Tools was planned to be used on all next gen consoles, that probably makes the porting a lot less painful. I still don't know exactly how much effort does the porting take with Crystal Tools but if it's true that one of its purpose is to make the porting easier, then it's definitely true that porting probably isn't taking as much time as I initially might have assumed. I still think that it's likely a considerable amount of work with a large project like FF13 though. But yeah, that's a good point.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 20, 2009)

*destinator* you are a god!


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 20, 2009)

Got something for lunch today.



1 more hour until work finishes...


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 20, 2009)

I have to say, even though I'm not impressed by the music, I really like the boss theme. And it really fits the game when watching the videos.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 20, 2009)

Damn, I'm constantly gonna prolong battles just to listen to that sweet tune.

Lightning theme sort of gives me a Tron world vibe from KHII. Not saying the tunes are similar, just reminds me of it.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Apr 20, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Java
> C #
> C++
> *websphere*
> ...



I know this is beside the point, but websphere is not a programming language.


----------



## Barry. (Apr 20, 2009)

Battle theme song is my favorite...so far.


----------



## Piekage (Apr 20, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Got something for lunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 1 more hour until work finishes...



Curse you. 

Can that PS3 play PS 1 and 2 games?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 20, 2009)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> I know this is beside the point, but websphere is not a programming language.



You are right its more of an application sever that is designed to work across multiple platforms it uses Java pretty much.  Which was the point I was going across.  My one professor who retired was on the development staff on web sphere, which I thought was cool.


@Piekage

its a 160 gig system. They only can play Ps1 games.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 20, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Got something for lunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 1 more hour until work finishes...



I'm looking to grab one of these later.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm more interested in the french fries.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 20, 2009)

wow there are demos?!


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 20, 2009)

Is jealous of MB.

Nice work destinator, and good points DragonSlayer.

Now that versus is nearing completion, I hope he starts KH3 after.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 20, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Is jealous of MB.




*Spoiler*: _you should be..._ 







And for the family portrait...



The color is a lot nicer in person that I thought it would be.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 20, 2009)

omg that ps3 is hotter than kristen stewart


----------



## geG (Apr 20, 2009)

lol what? Pedostick?


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 21, 2009)

I want that buster sword.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 21, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> *Spoiler*: _you should be..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Buster sword should have been a little bigger. At least 20 times more.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 21, 2009)

Do the specific blades come apart or is it just one thing?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 21, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> *Spoiler*: _you should be..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you bastard, after seeing this beautiful thing i had no choice but to order one....Damn you


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 21, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Well you bastard, after seeing this beautiful thing i had no choice but to order one....Damn you


The pedostick, right?


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 21, 2009)

I can't believe Pedo bear gets merchandise.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 21, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> The pedostick, right?



I Wish, sure as hell would be cheaper.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 21, 2009)

That is one sexy PS3.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 21, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Do the specific blades come apart or is it just one thing?



Errr, that's just the First Tsurugi from the Play Arts AC Cloud, so no it doesn't.  Looks cool in my pic though. 

I really would have thought Cloud's symbol would have been tacky in person, but it's not.  Also, I played a bit of XIII last night as well.  Love it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 21, 2009)

I hate the gritty look of the system. I could just grind my nails against it in disgust D:


----------



## Fraust (Apr 21, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I love the gritty look of the system. I could just orgasm on it in lust


;D

That stale black is gorgeous, IMO. <3


----------



## Segan (Apr 21, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I hate the gritty look of the system. I could just grind my nails against it in disgust D:


You got a screw or two loose.


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 21, 2009)

wtf?  I hadn't even heard of a FFVII AC PS3 console.  

Interesting.  I'm guessing it is japan only w/ a mighty hefty import fee


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 21, 2009)

You did not hear of it 0_0 Its been the title of this thread for months


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 21, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> I can't believe Pedo bear gets merchandise.






*Spoiler*: _..._ 



Yeah, that's really me. 




Anyway, in regards to the movie... I'm kinda disappointed at the "upscaling" of the older stuff in comparison to the added scenes which look crisp as fuck.  Overall, the new stuff really made the movie better and more coherent (but that doesn't make it a great movie by all means).  The redone ending is pretty fucking sweet though.

Right after that I played the demo and it blew the movie out of the water in image quality.


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 21, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> You did not hear of it 0_0 Its been the title of this thread for months



...

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!  I thought it was referring to a PS3 FFVII remake, not an actual console


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 21, 2009)

Whose interested in screen grabs from The Complete Final Fantasy VII Advent Children Blue Ray Film. I've got half of the grabs done and about 40 minutes of film left to capture so whose interested eh


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 21, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> *Spoiler*: _..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blu Ray dvds in American work on the PS3 right?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 21, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Blu Ray dvds in American work on the PS3 right?



Yes you CAN watch BLUE RAY DVDs and Standard Definition DVDs on A PS3


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 21, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Errr, that's just the First Tsurugi from the Play Arts AC Cloud, so no it doesn't.  Looks cool in my pic though.
> 
> I really would have thought Cloud's symbol would have been tacky in person, but it's not.  Also, I played a bit of XIII last night as well.  Love it.



i've been kinda out of the loop of FF; is the gameplay as promised back in the wee days of its revelations?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 21, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Yes you CAN watch BLUE RAY DVDs and Standard Definition DVDs on A PS3



I think what he means is that from different countries.

It depends on the overall region it comes from. I know Japan falls under our region so you should be fine when you order FF7 AAC.


----------



## Helix (Apr 21, 2009)

Ahhh, I'm hoping I get my FFVII:ACC order tomorrow. Even though I picked the cheapest shipping and it's only been 4-5 business days, I'm getting antsy.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 22, 2009)

Is everyone as excited about spinoffs/prequels of FF7 so many years after it's release, or do you think Square has milked that game for all it's worth? 

I think they should focus on other things... such as ff VI or IX as I think those could be very good as well... there  are still some things I would like explored in IX 
I haven't played FF VI yet however...
I suppose the fanbase isn't strong enough

but ff7 isn't ''4 EVAR'' in my opinion.....


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 22, 2009)

I want a true blue sequel to FF7, not a side story or prequel.

Then I would be satisfied.

Unless they make a action game for Sephiroth, then I would buy it in a heart beat.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 22, 2009)

Sephiroth is already gone, and most of the story after FF 7 was told in Dirge of Cerberus, I think... Never played it, I just think there is a limit to how much you can milk a game, before it becomes too changed from what it once was...

Genesis doesn't seem that interesting, of course I could be completely wrong.....


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 22, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> I want a true blue sequel to FF7, not a side story or prequel.
> 
> Then I would be satisfied.
> 
> Unless they make a action game for Sephiroth, then I would buy it in a heart beat.



I thought Advent Children was a true sequel, just done in movie form. 

And a prequel was perfect for the series since Zack was probably one of the most interesting characters in that universe.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 22, 2009)

Svenno said:


> Is everyone as excited about spinoffs/prequels of FF7 so many years after it's release, or do you think Square has milked that game for all it's worth?
> 
> I think they should focus on other things... such as ff VI or IX as I think those could be very good as well... there  are still some things I would like explored in IX
> I haven't played FF VI yet however...
> ...



I personally think VI is the most epic (IV comes pretty close), whereas VII by far is the most iconic for obvious reasons.

Back to XIII, I really dig Lightning and Sazh as characters, but Snow is pretty meh to me.  I'm hoping for a little more character development with him, but first impressions make him out to be a beefy, stupid Zell.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 22, 2009)

i wish they'd leave ff7 alone. I do like genesis though, and its clear they're trying to set a big game with him in it up for some more ff7 milking.

13 looks impressive so far. i'm liking the combat. are u only controlling lighting and snow? or can u control all party members?

any videos of complete demo play thru?


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 22, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> 13 looks impressive so far. i'm liking the combat. are u only controlling lighting and snow? or can u control all party members?
> 
> any videos of complete demo play thru?



It's either or as the demo has them in different scenarios.  One part you only control Lightning, the other you only control Snow.

As for the gameplay vids, just checkout gamersyde.  They have them there.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 22, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> 13 looks impressive so far. i'm liking the combat. *are u only controlling lighting and snow? or can u control all party members?*



In the demo all other party members are set to auto. However in the full game you'll be able to control everyone.



> any videos of complete demo play thru?



There are quite a few on youtube.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 22, 2009)

LOL @ FFIX spin-offs.

Haven't played FFVI, but I'd think that would get spin-offs long before IX. I'd want IV, but don't see how that could happen.

If anything gets a spin-off from Square, I want it to be an epic Chrono Trigger game because I don't have a DS and the loads on the Chronicles version are ridiculous. With the ability to change from original music to orchestral music or something during the game.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 22, 2009)

Woot. Just picked up my FFVII:ACC/FFXIII demo from the mail.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 22, 2009)

Mine no come yet


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 23, 2009)

Where did you guys order it from? I want to get one.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 23, 2009)

looks so good


----------



## Memos (Apr 23, 2009)

That looks amazing


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh, yellow haired Dante...

Do want.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 23, 2009)

Svenno said:


> Sephiroth is already gone, and most of the story after FF 7 was told in Dirge of Cerberus, I think... Never played it, I just think *there is a limit to how much you can milk a game, before it becomes too changed from what it once was...*
> 
> Genesis doesn't seem that interesting, of course I could be completely wrong.....


I agree that they're pushing it. SE seems to think that everything w/ FFVII slapped on it, I'm suppose to buy. Their cash cow.


I would be excited for FFXIII, but it looks like a prettier FFX. The trailer made me think of the beginning in Zanarkand(forgot sp?), that girl looks like Yuna and the blond guy looks like a manly Tidus. We've already seen this SE. It's time to show something different.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 23, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Where did you guys order it from? I want to get one.



Snagged mine from ebay rather than Play-Asia.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 23, 2009)

Money acquired so far: $1

Money left to get a PS3 and FFXIII: lots of mula.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 23, 2009)

^ or 198 dollars for a 360 and whatever the game costs!


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 23, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Money acquired so far: $1
> 
> Money left to get a PS3 and FFXIII: lots of mula.



At least you're making progress! You'll have that PS3 in time for the game next year.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Apr 23, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Money acquired so far: $1
> 
> Money left to get a PS3 and FFXIII: lots of mula.



Money acquired so far: $-600, Insurance. :/

Money left to not be broke and have a ps3 and FFXIII: $1000+


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 24, 2009)

I need $60 for this game.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 24, 2009)

I just need this game to come out in europe. 
What a drag.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 24, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> I need $60 for this game.



Surely you'll have that much by next year?


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 25, 2009)

Alright I am getting the demo. I can't wait to play


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 26, 2009)

The demo is so addicting. Every second is so lovely. 

I haven't even gotten to ACC yet.


----------



## dilbot (Apr 26, 2009)

If we all made an effort to collect at least one dollar each day, off the street, off someone We wouldn't have to set aside money for gaming from our own pockets 0.o


----------



## DarkerThanBlack (Apr 26, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> The demo is so addicting. Every second is so lovely.
> 
> I haven't even gotten to ACC yet.



I've played the demo 4 times, it's awesome!


----------



## SCHY (Apr 27, 2009)

I want the game >_<


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 27, 2009)

dilbot said:


> If we all made an effort to collect at least one dollar each day, off the street, off someone We wouldn't have to set aside money for gaming from our own pockets 0.o



I ain't begging on the street for money. 

I'll just beg my siblings to borrow cash.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Apr 27, 2009)

My copy was shipped on the 15th, it is now the 27th and it still isn't here.

Is there a problem, or does it usually take this long? =X


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 27, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> The demo is so addicting. Every second is so lovely.
> 
> I haven't even gotten to ACC yet.



Would you even want to watch ACC? Why put yourself through torture?


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 27, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Would you even want to watch ACC? Why put yourself through torture?



Well I loved it when it came out so...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 27, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> Well I loved it when it came out so...



I'll save the emoticons of shock and horror and pry you with a better question:

How?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 27, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I'll save the emoticons of shock and horror and pry you with a better question:
> 
> How?



I personally liked it for the animation, and fighting. I really didn't give two shits about the story.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 27, 2009)

Masurao said:


> I personally liked it for the animation, and fighting. I really didn't give two shits about the story.



There was a story?

Who cares about anything else when you get to see Sephiroth with a voice. Plus Zack was in it, for 3 seconds. There's your story.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 27, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I'll save the emoticons of shock and horror and pry you with a better question:
> 
> How?



How? 

I loved FFVII. Always wanted more closure. Watched AC and was happy to see all the characters I spent hours upon hours with, blown away by the action and overall presentation.

That's more or less how. :ho


----------



## Segan (Apr 27, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Would you even want to watch ACC? Why put yourself through torture?


It's not THAT bad...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2009)

Goofy has very high standard, so anything that's not "Amazing" is shit.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Apr 27, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Goofy has very high standard, so anything that's not "Amazing" is shit.



Actually, Goofy thinks everything is shit, whether it's high standard or not.


----------



## masterriku (Apr 27, 2009)

Not true Goofy loves most castlevania games involving belmonts.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 27, 2009)

Apparently ACC fixes the story in many ways.

I have yet to watch it though.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Actually, Goofy thinks everything is shit, whether it's high standard or not.



Lol nah, i know him for awhile, he likes things, just not the majority that everyone else loves. But even he likes popular games like call of duty and killzone, or atleast i think he does


----------



## geG (Apr 27, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> My copy was shipped on the 15th, it is now the 27th and it still isn't here.
> 
> Is there a problem, or does it usually take this long? =X



Might depend on where/how you ordered it. That's probably too long though


----------



## Wesley (Apr 27, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Apparently ACC fixes the story in many ways.
> 
> I have yet to watch it though.



The story of Advent Children or FFVII?  Because if they put in the edited segements of Cloud telling Sephiroth he looked up to him as a child, that has gay written all over it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 27, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Actually, Goofy thinks everything is shit, whether it's high standard or not.



Do I? No, I just think most of the FFVII spin-offs are terrible and shouldn't be experienced in any state, outside of Crisis Core. CC was the only release that seemed to be competent and not just made into a cash cow, filled to the brim with mediocre or very little meat like all of the other releases.

It's not like I'm bashing a good, deep movie here. I'm bashing a shallow movie that seems to be popular because of the characters in it, not what it does with the flat storyline it has. I also thought most of the hype for ACC was the FFXIII demo, not a re-release of a randomly strung together movie.

To give another example, I think Street Fighter IV is awesome, but The Ties That Bind, the movie that came with the Collectors Edition, is pretty awful. It's yet another movie that goes nowhere at all, and it feels like the entire pacing of the movie was decided by throwing darts at random points on a wheel.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 27, 2009)

Wesley said:


> The story of Advent Children or FFVII?  Because if they put in the edited segements of Cloud telling Sephiroth he looked up to him as a child, that has gay written all over it.



Advent Children.

I have my doubts though.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 27, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Not true Goofy loves most castlevania games involving belmonts.



not true, Goofy _is_ a Belmont.


----------



## Helix (Apr 27, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> My copy was shipped on the 15th, it is now the 27th and it still isn't here.
> 
> Is there a problem, or does it usually take this long? =X



Mine shipped the 17th and it still isn't here. I assume you picked the cheapest shipping available like I did. It should (I am hoping) be here tomorrow or sometime this week. I never had a problem with Play Asia, but it's usually here by now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 28, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> not true, Goofy _is_ a Belmont.



What is a Belmont? A miserable little pile of me


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 28, 2009)

Hope the demo makes its way to psn.pek


----------



## Wesley (Apr 28, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Advent Children.
> 
> I have my doubts though.



I didn't see much trouble with the story.  What are they refering to exactly?


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Hope the demo makes its way to psn.pek



Not likely. 

Though even if it does it probably won't show up until this time next year.


----------



## Helix (May 1, 2009)

Sigh... It's been more than 10 business days and my stuff from Play-Asia is usually here by now (with the economy air bag). I'm beginning to think my FFVII:ACC got lost.


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2009)

^Just got mine. Plus my ps3 FF edition. So i got two FF 7 Advent children complete.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (May 2, 2009)

Apparently mine arrived on Thursday, but I got a letter from the post office yesterday saying that there's a customs charge before I can get the package. Damn it. >___<

I'll try and see if they're open today, so I can finally play. But first I need to find a spare £15 for the charge xD


----------



## crazymtf (May 2, 2009)

Oh btw, played the demo and loved it. First day if not early day buy.


----------



## Helix (May 4, 2009)

The demo was awesome. 

The movie, Advent Children, was a lot better than the original too. The added scenes helped the story flow smoother (and the action scenes were cool as well).


----------



## crazymtf (May 4, 2009)

Cloud getting stabbed was kickass, should of been in the original for sure.


----------



## Wesley (May 4, 2009)

What version is this Advent Children known as?


----------



## crazymtf (May 4, 2009)

Complete sir, since it is _now_ "COMPLETE"! Well Till Square needs more money. Then we get "Complete Final Mix"


----------



## Helix (May 4, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Complete sir, since it is _now_ "COMPLETE"! Well Till Square needs more money. Then we get "Complete Final Mix"



Shh, that's for when they have the Versus XIII demo.


----------



## Nightfall (May 4, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Complete sir, since it is _now_ "COMPLETE"! Well Till Square needs more money. Then we get "Complete Final Mix"



^Please let them put their effort into something else-_-

I wonder if the english VA will be good in FFXIII. My dream of subtitled games with Original Japanese VA will never happen outside fanmade translations anyway...


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 4, 2009)

Svenno said:


> ^Please let them put their effort into something else-_-



Considering they re-released Dirge of Cerberus with exclusive extras, they will continue doing this for all of their popular games.

Get used to the fact Japan will always be given a second version that is the best version of the game, but exclusive to Japan.


----------



## Nightfall (May 4, 2009)

Yes I know, I'm just saying that it's that kind of thinking that makes their company a bit pathetic in my eyes. Instead of being creative for once, when they should have the resources for it... Expanding.. I guess that's too experimental.... Not that I know what I'm talking about outside basing most of the things I say on vague assumptions, but feel free to correct me anytime:\ And I'll shut up...


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 4, 2009)

No, you're correct. They've done this with Kingdom Hearts, Kingdom Hearts II, Final Fantasy X, Final Fantasy XII, Dirge of Cerberus, and probably others games from the previous console generation.

At least some companies that made such revisions released them worldwide, like Ninja Gaiden, Devil May Cry, and Metal Gear, to name a few.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 5, 2009)

Svenno said:


> ^Please let them put their effort into something else-_-
> 
> I wonder if the english VA will be good in FFXIII. My dream of subtitled games with Original Japanese VA will never happen outside fanmade translations anyway...



Get yourself some undubs man, it's the second best thing. (of and a few games did do that on their own...the first 4 hack games and valkyria chronicles for example)


----------



## MechaTC (May 5, 2009)

They are racist elitist jerks for only treating japan to the "better" version of the game and also for releasing it 6+ months ahead of the US.  I'm kinda surprised that more japanese companies aren't like that.

It's kinda dumb because doesn't America buy more games than japan?  Not sure if it pertains to FF series though.  Those japs sure love their RPG's   Maybe it's because beating an RPG doesn't require any skill beyond selecting a menu item and grinding levels.


----------



## Nightfall (May 5, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> They are racist elitist jerks for only treating japan to the "better" version of the game and also for releasing it 6+ months ahead of the US.  I'm kinda surprised that more japanese companies aren't like that.
> 
> It's kinda dumb because doesn't America buy more games than japan?  Not sure if it pertains to FF series though.  Those japs sure love their RPG's   Maybe it's because beating an RPG doesn't require any skill beyond selecting a menu item and grinding levels.



Well I won't speak for others, but certain sidequest bosses need a certain amount of skill in form of tactics and such. Of course that's optional and not really mandatory to beating the game, but I find the thought of grinding forever in FF7 to beat Emerald weapon, as well as rearranging the materia and so on.. a bit hard... and there is also picking the right materia and so on... Countless of retries for those who figured out different ways to beat those bosses....

The smarter you are the less time you use grinding inefficently, and finding good ways of gaining xp.... wasting less time. At least that's the way I'm seeing it.... Not that I'm one of those intelligent gamers..

And Final Fantasy VII was just an example, seeing as we're in a FF thread..


----------



## crazymtf (May 5, 2009)

Well Japanese like RPGS quite alot but don't let the mass fool you, America sure as hell buys rpgs, just not like Japan just like Japan never buys shooters/sandbox like us.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 5, 2009)

> *Square Still Hates Europe With Final Fantasy XIII?*
> John Funk posted on 5 May 2009 6:09 pm
> Filed under: john funk, europe, ff13, final fantasy, final fantasy xiii, square-enix, yoshinori katase
> image
> ...



Cheese 

You know guys, we will have Tales Of Vesperia and Star Ocean in Europe next month.....the same month....


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 5, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> They are racist elitist jerks for only treating japan to the "better" version of the game and also for releasing it 6+ months ahead of the US.  I'm kinda surprised that more japanese companies aren't like that.
> 
> It's kinda dumb because doesn't America buy more games than japan?  Not sure if it pertains to FF series though.  Those japs sure love their RPG's   Maybe it's because beating an RPG doesn't require any skill beyond selecting a menu item and grinding levels.



The Kingdom Hearts games have sold more in America then their release AND their re-releases in Japan.

Yet the most money making region for that series never gets these upgrades games


----------



## Fraust (May 5, 2009)

Le Male said:


> we will have Tales Of Vesperia



That's all you'll need for a long time (considering you play it multiple times to get all achievements/trophies/sidequests).

I need to get back to that gorgeous game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 5, 2009)

Le Male said:


> my last match
> 
> You know guys, we will have Tales Of Vesperia and Star Ocean in Europe next month.....the same month....





> Obviously we would like to release [in Europe] as soon as possible. Traditionally the Final Fantasy numbered series, it takes about half a year between the release in Japan and the release in North America, and another half a year before it's released in Europe. But we would like to minimise this, this time.
> 
> *For example we have already started recording English voices, and also the text localisation has been in progress, too. Normally we complete the Japanese version first, then move on to the US and EU versions, but this time there are some tasks that are happening simultaneously.* So this time we're hoping to release sooner than a year later than the Japanese release.



I knew they had to be doing that this time around.


----------



## MechaTC (May 5, 2009)

Wow...they are actually trying to release more on schedule in the US?  They're still not trying hard enough.  If other developers can manage a simultaneous world-wide release for games, then so should they.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 8, 2009)

According to this Shoorty ( second to last question) because they have to have both the 360 and ps3 versions be the same, they probably won't have japanese voices in the USA version while were for the ps3 version to be the only one it would be possible since blue ray has enough space for it.


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2009)

^That sucks, I'd like my 360 version to have it. I mean if LO can have like 6 languages, not fair  But i don't mind dub so owell.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 24, 2009)

Advertisements already going up in the states. (AKA 2010!)








> Last year this building - around the block from E3 - was plastered with Robert Downey Jr. in blackface for "Tropic Thunder." Now it sports the visage of Bret Michaels Snow from Final Fantasy XII.
> 
> Pulling back (at bottom) we see Snow getting his Rock of Love on with Vanille and Lightning. As you can see, the crew is covering up an ad for Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars. I also believe it was the site of a GTAIV ad (before Tropic Thunder), so this is A-list game advertising real estate.
> 
> The location is South Figueroa St. at Olympic Boulevard, (right next to the Staples Center) if you're nearby and want to see it.




about the voices. Again I call BS on Squares part. LO had freaking 4 (or 5) different languages to access.


----------



## Segan (May 24, 2009)

Holy shit, what a way to advertise a game.


----------



## MasterSitsu (May 24, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> They are racist elitist jerks for only treating japan to the "better" version of the game and also for releasing it 6+ months ahead of the US.  I'm kinda surprised that more japanese companies aren't like that.
> 
> It's kinda dumb because doesn't America buy more games than japan?  Not sure if it pertains to FF series though.  Those japs sure love their RPG's   Maybe it's because beating an RPG doesn't require any skill beyond selecting a menu item and grinding levels.


RPG's can be hard ever play one where the monsters lvl up with you?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 24, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Advertisements already going up in the states. (AKA 2010!)



It's only because E3 is right there.  It gets taken down shortly after and will probably get replaced with the Lakers after they win the Championship. 

Those 3 buildings are always used for video game ads.  The last one they had up there was GTA Chinatown Wars.  I drove by yesterday and saw Lightning above the Staples Center and was confused for a sec. 

Anyway, I played the demo again today.  Bah, let it be 2010 already.


----------



## crazymtf (May 24, 2009)

Demo was pimptastic. I couldn't understand a damn word and i loved it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 24, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> It's only because E3 is right there.  It gets taken down shortly after and will probably get replaced with the Lakers after they win the Championship.



grr lakers!



> Those 3 buildings are always used for video game ads.  The last one they had up there was GTA Chinatown Wars.  I drove by yesterday and saw Lightning above the Staples Center and was confused for a sec.



The GTA chinatown wars ads where nice as well. I need to get that game. 

I would also be confused riding by that area and noticing that. I will most likely be living in CA in the next year or so.




> Anyway, I played the demo again today.  Bah, let it be 2010 already.




I refuse to play the demo so I will not put myself in that position!


----------



## Akira (May 24, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I refuse to play *any* demo so I will not put myself in that position!




I saw you playing the infamous demo on PSN today


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 24, 2009)

0_0


whoops 



*edits post*


----------



## Moonshine (May 24, 2009)

Played the demo, it was awesome. I had no idea what i was doing so i just messed around


----------



## destinator (May 30, 2009)

New Screen


----------



## Sephiroth (May 30, 2009)

I love that all the summons are going to be robotic. pek


----------



## Violent-nin (May 30, 2009)

I thought I subscribed to this thread a long time ago....guess not. 

Anyways...*subscribing*.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2009)

destinator said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks awesome


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 1, 2009)

FFXIII 360 footage was shown at E3 a few minutes ago, they summoned Odin. <3

Spring 2010 NA release ^_^


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

I missed the Odin summoning but I did hear some english voices.


----------



## destinator (Jun 1, 2009)

SE has shown the lastest build for the 360 with english menus and audio, together with Odin!


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow, youtube vid already? THAT WAS FUCKING QUICK.

The gamespot streaming of E3 is not working or maybe it's blocked to anyone without a US location.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

IGN streaming FTW.


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 1, 2009)

I'll be checking that too. 


Oh shit it works. 

Halo OSDT now.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 1, 2009)

I hope they'll show more FF13...


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 1, 2009)

Probably with Sony's one? Versus hopefully.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Tehmk, over using  since forever.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't care nearly as much about Versus, I wanna see more about different FF13 locations and... please have a world map.


----------



## geG (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't see there ever being an overworld again.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 1, 2009)

Which is a real fucking shame. If it's like FF12, I don't really mind but I'm afraid it'll end up linear like FF10.

Games need world maps like the one in Dragon Quest 8. Best fucking overworld ever.


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Tehmk, over using  since forever.



Fucking love it, happy, devious, asshole and ninja all rolled into one.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 1, 2009)

Versus please.


----------



## destinator (Jun 1, 2009)

Link HD of the showing


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks great on the 360, I knew it could pull it off.


----------



## destinator (Jun 1, 2009)

Menu is changed completely from the JPN Demo

TP-Abilities has 2 Suboptions, the second one is Odin (can only be seen in the background).

Odin gets a own health bar.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

I like the new menu system much more.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

Tehmk said:


> Probably with Sony's one? Versus hopefully.



Come on, Sony's event has to show good games.

That will be a no-show.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 1, 2009)

destinator said:


> killerdof HD of the showing



That's not even SD.

Garbage quality.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

I say this again, the battle system looks nothing like what SE PROMISED when they first announced with trailer back in E3 07.


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 1, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Come on, Sony's event has to show good games.
> 
> That will be a no-show.





I'll reserve my judgement until I see Gameplay, which is hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 1, 2009)

FF13 ran really smooth on the 360

LOL at all the haters that said it wouldnt


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> FF13 ran really smooth on the 360
> 
> LOL at all the haters that said it wouldnt



People bitched about the size of the game.

The demo had 4 GB's...of FMVs. And there were only 2 FMVs in that demo.

That's what people worry about; that the game is either going to be released in one of those TV series-size boxed sets, or there will be a lot of FMV compressing.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 1, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> FF13 ran really smooth on the 360
> 
> LOL at all the haters that said it wouldnt



Well with the exception of multiple discs, nobody _really_ expected the 360 version to be gimped or anything.


----------



## Diamond (Jun 1, 2009)

multiple disks.


----------



## destinator (Jun 1, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> That's not even SD.
> 
> Garbage quality.



Well best possble quality at the moment 

Assault automatically fills all slots with attack and you just have to wait until 1...2...3 or 4 are filled up. Menu text for it "Stock a set of situationally appropriate commands"

Role-Abilities contains 4 options, one seems like Run!?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 1, 2009)

i ve herd it been said that it will have frame rate issues, or it will look inferior and shit


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 1, 2009)

That only happens when developers get lazy.


----------



## destinator (Jun 1, 2009)

Better quality


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 1, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> People bitched about the size of the game.
> 
> The demo had 4 GB's...of FMVs. And there were only 2 FMVs in that demo.
> 
> That's what people worry about; that the game is either going to be released in one of those TV series-size boxed sets, or there will be a lot of FMV compressing.



If this is using 50 gig of a dual layer blu ray. Then all 360 would need is 3 disc's (back and front). I will install the game either way.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 1, 2009)

Fuck yea, odin's fuckin shit up.

Quick question, is the fighting system like FF12 where you only really control one character?


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 1, 2009)

Didn't they specifically state that the full game would let you control each character?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 1, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Didn't they specifically state that the full game would let you control each character?



Ah. Thats good.

I really didnt like FF12's battle system.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jun 1, 2009)

how long must they postpone the U.S. release of this game god dammit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## masterriku (Jun 1, 2009)

At no point did they ever give a release date. So only now can anyone possibly bitch if there is a delay.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2009)

Heard english voices, meaning it's moving along, nice!


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 2, 2009)

The fact that there are 4 action slots now pretty much confirms my suspicion that you'll start with 3 and get more as you get further.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 2, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Then all 360 would need is 3 disc's (back and front). I will install the game either way.



So 6 disk, that's good enough for me.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Can you drop that stupid joke its not funny any more


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Can you drop that stupid joke its not funny any more



I don't think Goku was joking. 

Edit:Watched that english gameplay.

They fixed the framerate problem!!!!!

Hooray!


----------



## Crocodile (Jun 2, 2009)

Odin's entrance was freakin' mint.


----------



## Zzyzx (Jun 2, 2009)

Versus looks beautiful, is it true though that the European and American releases are super-delayed because they are putting in the english dubs?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 2, 2009)

Zzyzx said:


> Versus looks beautiful, is it true though that the European and American releases are super-delayed because they are putting in the english dubs?



Who knows, maybe!


----------



## destinator (Jun 2, 2009)

alexwill22

New FF13 Trailer!!!

alexwill22

PS3 OnStage Trailer (different from the other in this post)


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 2, 2009)

FF14!?!?!?

Wtf!!

Another online game eh.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Did anyone else like the voice acting?

I loved it.


----------



## destinator (Jun 2, 2009)

There seem to be symbols for buffs? left of the name, there are additional control types except COM/RAV.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Did anyone else like the voice acting?
> 
> I loved it.



It was no FF12 but it was great. Very happy with it.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 2, 2009)

Sazh sounds like a black guy, I am very happy with the voice acting


----------



## Athrum (Jun 2, 2009)

dragonbattousai said:


> Sazh sounds like a black guy, I am very happy with the voice acting



Yeah but not too stereotypical black like it too


----------



## destinator (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 2, 2009)

New trailer is epic.

Fuck I want FF13 now.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

I am disappointed by the voice acting


----------



## destinator (Jun 2, 2009)

PS3 build seems to be newer than the Xbox 360 build displayed yesterday!

Commands/partner-settings that can be changed withLB/L1 are COM/RAV/AST/AUG?/SEN/GLA/TAC/ENH

Different translations
Assault = Raid
Role Abilities= Command

Buffs are displayed left from the characters name.

Lightning can use Attack All which takes 2 slots!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> I am disappointed by the voice acting



Really, I quite like it. 

Of course, now I'm interested in what you consider to be 'good' voice acting.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

English VAs were awesome so far.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 2, 2009)

The voice acting was actually good .. nothing mindblowing though, but I can't think of many games that have that...

Besides it's a bit hard to judge, when we(well I don't know much) know so little about the characters and if the VA's can match their personality/whatever...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Really, I quite like it.
> 
> Of course, *now I'm interested in what you consider to be 'good' voice acting.*





> The voice acting was actually good .. nothing mindblowing though, but *I can't think of many games that have that..*.



FF12, Mass Effect, Fallout 3,Bioshock, Force Unleashed, Resident Evil, Any thing done by bio ware, Lost odyssey, Gears of War 


I don't know it just seem Flat too me, mabey ill like it more as we see more, but as of right now iam considerign putting the audio on french...Lighting  looks like shed be hotter speaking french


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Ah, FFXII has some of the best voice work in any videogame I've ever played. I agree, what we've heard so far doesn't _quite_ live up to that. 

But it's still pretty good, and we should probably wait until we've heard more before passing judgement. 

I approve of Lightning's voice in particular.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jun 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> FF12, Mass Effect, Fallout 3,Bioshock, Force Unleashed, Resident Evil, Any thing done by bio ware, Lost odyssey, Gears of War
> 
> 
> I don't know it just seem Flat too me, mabey ill like it more as we see more, but as of right now iam considerign putting the audio on french...Lighting  looks like shed be hotter speaking french


 What Resident Evil game had good voice acting?. Don't get me wrong I love the resident evil but all of them had shitty voice acting. Overall, I'm happy with the english voices.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Judge Gabranth said:


> What Resident Evil game had good voice acting?. Don't get me wrong I love the resident evil but all of them had shitty voice acting. Overall, I'm happy with the english voices.



5 & 4 had really good voice acting, umbrella chronicles was passable from what my brother tells me


----------



## Sin (Jun 2, 2009)

The FFXII-V HD trailers look awesome.

I like the girl and the audis


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 2, 2009)

dragonbattousai said:


> Sazh sounds like a black guy, I am very happy with the voice acting


yeah no black people or caucasian talking japanese* yay*


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

I hope they reveal the English cast soon. I could have sworn I sort of recognized Sazh's voice for a split-second.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 2, 2009)

Pretty good voices imo. I still wish they would change the battle system interface though. Just my opinion.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 3, 2009)

See history



> After the very brief eyes-on demo, the Q & A section began and I learned a few things that I personally have been curious about since playing the Japanese demo. First and foremost: you'll only control one character in battle at a time and the story will often dictate which character that is (at least towards the beginning of the game). An AI system will be in place for your other two party members, though you'll be able to somehow alter their actions during battle. We weren't told the specifics of this system, so I'll leave the rest to your imagination.


I was assuming it'd be something like this, to be honest. Seeing how fast-paced the battle system is, there's no way you'd be able to control all 3 characters at the same time. My bet is that you can give some simple commands to your other allies during battle with some button shortcuts or something of the sort but nothing too complex.

And no multiple languages as they hinted earlier. Shame.

Also, the Q&A session and the trailer we've seen pretty much confirm what I said about team Nora before, they are just temporary characters and looked like it too.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh man. I've watched the newest trailer so many times, going so far as to delaying sleep until almost 5AM with work starting at 9AM. 

Awesome. :ho


----------



## korican04 (Jun 3, 2009)

2010??????? what the facks. Looks good though.


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 3, 2009)

So FF14 Online is exclusive to the PS3 console? I'm guessing the previous FF MMO didn't do well on the Xbox? 

New trailer looked amazing, both MS gameplay and Sony's updated trailer. I seriously can't wait.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 3, 2009)

FF14 IS not an exclusive.CONFIRMED BY SQUARE E 3


----------



## destinator (Jun 3, 2009)

Gawd, guys learn to read numbers, this is the *13* thread, so get your asses out to the 14 thread, thanks.

Latest Genki:


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm disappointed there was no Versus gameplay or anything.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 3, 2009)

Can we see the main with a different costume please? Its ok to remind us the Turks but come on.


----------



## On and On (Jun 3, 2009)

god this game better be good for taking so long for coming out. and not "ff12 good" 

lead of versus 13 looks like another callous douche.


----------



## Vasp (Jun 4, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:
			
		

> FF14 IS not an exclusive.CONFIRMED BY SQUARE E3



The last statement by the company during their conference was that the game was for PS3 and PC. They haven't confirmed Xbox360, but they did say they were looking into it as a possibility. So it may or may not happen.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 4, 2009)

Knifefight said:


> god this game better be good for taking so long for coming out. and not "ff12 good"
> 
> lead of versus 13 looks like another callous douche.



I just realized how much he looks like Sauske


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 4, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> I just realized how much he looks like Sauske



Yessss!!!! I'm buying this. 


On a serious note, I hear (from the Gamespot board) this game has no romance. Is this true? Romances are a good element to many great RPGs: Xenogears, BG2, FF VII, etc. Can't imagine why they'd dump them.


----------



## biar (Jun 4, 2009)

Is the battle going to be classic mode or FFXII aka MMORPG mode? FF12 had the potential to be one of the greatest in the series, but imo the battle system fucked it up.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 4, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> I just realized how much he looks like Sauske



That's one of the reasons I like him so far.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 4, 2009)

Knifefight said:


> god this game better be good for taking so long for coming out. and not "ff12 good"
> 
> lead of versus 13 looks like another callous douche.



The worse has yet to come..

When this game releases, there will be a rise of lil Asian kids with this hairstyle.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 4, 2009)

biar said:


> Is the battle going to be classic mode or FFXII aka MMORPG mode? FF12 had the potential to be one of the greatest in the series, but imo the battle system fucked it up.


A bit of a mix, I suppose. In FF12, you controlled one character and used gambits for others. In FF13, you also control one character but you give commands to your other characters during battles, meaning it's AI controlled battle (imagine Star Ocean or Tales of Destiny) but you can control their actions to certain degree, which does add a level of strategy to it. Other than that, it leans towards classic system with a heavy emphasis on speed of the battles, it works almost as if it was in real-time. In addition, the gameplay isn't really that similar to any other FF game. You have a meter which fills with time and has these action slots and all the actions you do use certain amount of them. Attacks (there are multiple normal attacks), spells, everything. There is no mp and time is basically the battle currency and is a really cool idea in my opinion. You can also send enemies into air with some move and performing huge combos will deal a lot of extra damage and give you a better battle rank, so that's new too. Each person only has one summon and the summon system somewhat equals the limit break system and it does look really cool, seems like there's multiple things you'll be doing with your summons.

So basically I think the battles are going to be a lot better than earlier Final Fantasies because everything is hinting that you'll be going all-out in normal battles and not just choose attack over and over. You don't need to worry about mp, you'll always want to get a good battle rank and do neat combos so different actions and quick thinking will be required. And even though you seem to dislike FF12's battle system, I still think it's the best FF battle system to date because there was a serious amount of strategy involved in many battles. FF10 did a good job too and I understand if people prefer that system to FF12's, but earlier Final Fantasies pale in comparison in my opinion. In that regard, I really think Square has been moving to the right direction.

Here's a video which explains a bit about the systems: AU

Even though they said there won't be multiple language tracks, that video does give me some hope, even though they kinda said it half jokingly. But if they actually investigated it a bit, they'd learn that A LOT of people want to play the game with original voice actors.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 4, 2009)

i dont like the main guy in versus looks emo


----------



## Deimos (Jun 4, 2009)

High quality E3 Trailer


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 4, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> I hope they reveal the English cast soon. I could have sworn I sort of recognized Sazh's voice for a split-second.


acording to wikipedia Lightning VA is done will be Allison Keit





she does Misato in Evangelion


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 4, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> I just realized how much he looks like Sauske


hopefully Yuri will voice him.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 4, 2009)

Tehmk said:


> So FF14 Online is exclusive to the PS3 console? I'm guessing the previous FF MMO didn't do well on the Xbox?



Multiplat. FFXI did okay on 360.


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 4, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> i dont like the main guy in versus looks emo



I'll wait for more info before making my decision. 



mystictrunks said:


> Multiplat. FFXI did okay on 360.



Yeah, found that out recently.  I see.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 4, 2009)

Why cannot the FF series be more like the DQ series ? What I mean is, one mainline FF per generation / per console? (Of course this was not always the same with DQ at the start but it is pretty much like that now). Then create new titles with new names like Level 5 does, instead of just relying on FF because then that just pigeon holes the company imo.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2009)

Cause FF is universally more loved then DQ? So more money? 

Not really sure, but i like both, but FF series far more.


----------



## Seany (Jun 4, 2009)

Lightning's english voice is hot. That is all.


----------



## Piekage (Jun 5, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Why cannot the FF series be more like the DQ series ? What I mean is, one mainline FF per generation / per console? (Of course this was not always the same with DQ at the start but it is pretty much like that now). Then create new titles with new names like Level 5 does, instead of just relying on FF because then that just pigeon holes the company imo.



Why should they do that?

Besides, by now I'm sure that's the point. Final Fantasy makes money, so make more of them. Square doesn't seem confident enough to go beyond what works, although that seems to be slowly changing. I never would have though there would be a sequel to Parasite Eve 2 after so long, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 5, 2009)

It would keep idea's fresh and also probably make an outstanding game. You know how many console _Zelda's_ there have been? (roughly 6/7) since it came out in the 80's. FF I think just lost that "Spirit" with certain individuals. _Dragonquest_ even though the same gameplay (though some major changes here and their) has that kind of heart / soul to that series. I think FF is lacking it now a days.  I rather them focus on games like _Chrono_, _Parasite Eve_, and other based RPGS, they are coming out with a haunted type RPG for the DS as well. Expand their portfolio and make different RPG crowed, but I think with this generation they are kinda scared to do that imo.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 5, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Why cannot the FF series be more like the DQ series ? What I mean is, one mainline FF per generation / per console? (Of course this was not always the same with DQ at the start but it is pretty much like that now). Then create new titles with new names like Level 5 does, instead of just relying on FF because then that just pigeon holes the company imo.


gaming companies are pretty much strictly business based so if something makes money, that's exactly what you are going to do.

also, dragon quest is an awful example since even though there's only been one dragon quest for ps1 and ps2, it's one of the most stale series ever and there are a ton of different dragon quest spinoffs and ports. if you are going to bring up a point about how final fantasy is square's way of milking money nowadays, dragon quest is not all that much better.

that being said, i'm also extremely annoyed by all the final fantasy ports and spinoffs. i don't mind remakes and the main titles (three per console is good as long as the games itself are fine) but i also agree that it would be cool to get more completely new titles. but developing games costs so much nowadays that companies just can't afford to do it and take risks the same way they could during snes or even ps1 days, especially right now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 5, 2009)

> three per console is good as long as


I just noticed they released 3 per console. 

NES: FF1 FF2 FF3
SNES: FF4 FF5 FF6
Playstation: FF7 FF8 FF9
Playstation 2:FFX FF11 FF12

Square has a nice pattern, so they can't release one per console like Goku said, it would break it.

FF15 will keep the pattern up, and will be the next most anticipated game by square after they release their next console KH(As it is Squares best selling game after FF).


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 5, 2009)

FFXIII, FFvXIII, FFXIV

We have our three for this gen already lined up.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 5, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> gaming companies are pretty much strictly business based so if something makes money, that's exactly what you are going to do.
> 
> also, dragon quest is an awful example since even though there's only been one dragon quest for ps1 and ps2, it's one of the most stale series ever and there are a ton of different dragon quest spinoffs and ports. if you are going to bring up a point about how final fantasy is square's way of milking money nowadays, dragon quest is not all that much better.
> 
> that being said, i'm also extremely annoyed by all the final fantasy ports and spinoffs. i don't mind remakes and the main titles (three per console is good as long as the games itself are fine) but i also agree that it would be cool to get more completely new titles. but developing games costs so much nowadays that companies just can't afford to do it and take risks the same way they could during snes or even ps1 days, especially right now.




I was strictly talking about Main line titles. 


about ports/remakes/spin offs. FF still has the most.


----------



## Sage (Jun 5, 2009)

well this place seems to be the right place to talk about FF so I will quote myself and re-post these questions I asked on the Playstation forums.

"Why are some fans requesting Square Enix to remake FF VII for the PS3 instead of making new Final Fantasy games?

its retarded! whats the point in remaking a game that's already been done? and personally FF-VII wasn't as good as FF-X in my opinion anyway. It's a bit over rated.

Anyway I think FF-XIII: Versus will be much better than FF-XIII simply because its exclusive for the PS3 which means it will take full advantage of Blue ray! where as XIII will be held back because of the 360's limitations there for affecting the PS3 version!

^any thoughts on this?"


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 5, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> FFXIII, FFvXIII, FFXIV
> 
> We have our three for this gen already lined up.



Side series/spin-offs don't count, like FFX-2.



> "Why are some fans requesting Square Enix to remake FF VII for the PS3 instead of making new Final Fantasy games?


Ahem, but they are.

FF VII is the most popular, best selling, and critically acclaimed game of square enix, so of course it's the best choice for a remake.

I'm surprised it's lesser brethren are getting remakes before it, I guess because it's alot cheaper to remake those.



> Anyway I think FF-XIII: Versus will be much better than FF-XIII simply because its exclusive for the PS3 which means it will take full advantage of Blue ray! where as XIII will be held back because of the 360's limitations there for affecting the PS3 version!


At least you support Versus.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 5, 2009)

Is FFV worth remaking?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 5, 2009)

Who doesn't love Butz? 


*Spoiler*: __ 








At least the monsters were designed by Nomura in that game, they did look great.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2009)

SolidusSnake said:


> well this place seems to be the right place to talk about FF so I will quote myself and re-post these questions I asked on the Playstation forums.
> 
> "Why are some fans requesting Square Enix to remake FF VII for the PS3 instead of making new Final Fantasy games?
> 
> ...



Yes because graphics make the game. Not only that but i heard no one bitch about FF13 graphics till it was placed on both consoles. 360 has proved time and time again it can produce graphics on the same level as ps3. 

And FF13 i believe will be better simply because it seems to be a more focused game and verses has been in development for years with barely any gameplay shown.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 5, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> FF VII is the most popular, best selling, and *critically acclaimed* game of square enix, so of course it's the best choice for a remake.



If you're implying it's the highest regarded game from Square-Enix, a look at Gamerankings destroys that claim, just slightly.

Final Fantasy IX is a higher rated game than VII.


----------



## geG (Jun 5, 2009)

SolidusSnake said:


> where as XIII will be held back because of the 360's limitations there for affecting the PS3 version!



No it won't. The game is being developed fully for the PS3 and then ported to the 360. The 360 version won't have any effect on the quality of the PS3 version.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 5, 2009)

On top of that, I saw more framerate drops in the PS3 trailer than the 360 presentation


----------



## Rika (Jun 6, 2009)

Seany said:
			
		

> Lightning's English voice is hot. That is all.



Rumor is it's Debi Mae West. She voiced Meryl Silverburgh in MGS1 and MGS4. I don't think it's her though. Nonetheless, I like Lighting?s voice too 



			
				Knifefight said:
			
		

> god this game better be good for taking so long for coming out.
> 
> lead of versus 13 looks like another callous douche.



It better be 

Apparently Noctis is neither a Cloud or a Squall. Apparently he's shy and hides it under his "fa?ade of coolness". Nomura stated once that "he is not the least bit a silent, gloomy little boy". 

We shall see :ho


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 6, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Side series/spin-offs don't count, like FFX-2.



I initially meant for that to be a joke. 

But we'll really just have to wait and see. Given how long they're taking with both console XIII's one can only wonder if they're going to have XV out before the next batch of systems come out in 4-5 years.

Though honestly they should have just titled Versus Final Fantasy XIV to begin with and let XV be the online iteration.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 6, 2009)

What happened to XIII Versus?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 6, 2009)

SolidusSnake said:


> well this place seems to be the right place to talk about FF so I will quote myself and re-post these questions I asked on the Playstation forums.
> 
> "Why are some fans requesting Square Enix to remake FF VII for the PS3 instead of making new Final Fantasy games?
> 
> ...


Oh god this post. Facepalm galore.

First of all, people want Square to remake FF7 because it's a fan-favorite and many think that Square hasn't been able to reproduce what they achieved with FF7 since it was released, myself included. Why do people want FF7 remake instead of new FF games? This is a really silly question because of course people want new FF games as well but that doesn't stop Square from remaking one of the older ones. Besides, FF7 is over a decade old game so it's obviously dated and a remake could add a lot to the experience given Square can do it right, which I seriously doubt but it doesn't hurt to try.



> Anyway I think FF-XIII: Versus will be much better than FF-XIII simply because its exclusive for the PS3 which means it will take full advantage of Blue ray! where as XIII will be held back because of the 360's limitations there for affecting the PS3 version!


Seriously, I'm at complete loss of words. You obviously have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 6, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> Seriously, I'm at complete loss of words. You obviously have no clue what you are talking about.



He is actually right.

For example. It might very well be that PS3 US FFXIII has no Japanese Voices available, because Xbox 360 doesnt have them.
AND I WANT JAPANESE VOICES


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 6, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> What happened to XIII Versus?



They are keeping it under wraps, so they can wow everyone with the gameplay after FF XIII comes out.



> He is actually right.
> 
> For example. It might very well be that PS3 US FFXIII has no Japanese Voices available, because Xbox 360 doesnt have them.
> AND I WANT JAPANESE VOICES


That will indeed be sad if it's true, but only if the voices are bad, the english voices are pretty good so far.

Not muffled like FFXII's.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 6, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> He is actually right.
> 
> For example. It might very well be that PS3 US FFXIII has no Japanese Voices available, because Xbox 360 doesnt have them.
> AND I WANT JAPANESE VOICES



DLC                                                    .


Or you can just buy the Japanese version .


----------



## Deimos (Jun 6, 2009)

SolidusSnake said:


> well this place seems to be the right place to talk about FF so I will quote myself and re-post these questions I asked on the Playstation forums.
> 
> *"Why are some fans requesting Square Enix to remake FF VII for the PS3 instead of making new Final Fantasy games?*
> 
> its retarded! whats the point in remaking a game that's already been done? and personally FF-VII wasn't as good as FF-X in my opinion anyway. It's a bit over rated.



Because there's Tifa.


----------



## Akira (Jun 6, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> DLC                                                    .
> 
> 
> Or you can just buy the Japanese version .




There is no Japanese version on 360.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 6, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> DLC                                                    .
> 
> 
> Or you can just buy the Japanese version .


DLC might be an option, but maybe not.

Does the Japanese version have English menu and Subtitles?



> *"Why are some fans requesting Square Enix to remake FF VII for the PS3 instead of making new Final Fantasy games?"*


Because they throw out FFs and Similar Games like Dogs the Dog Shit, and a Remake would be awesome.


----------



## Rika (Jun 6, 2009)

SolidusSnake said:
			
		

> *"Why are some fans requesting Square Enix to remake FF VII for the PS3 instead of making new Final Fantasy games?"*



Because FF7 is considered by most to be the "greatest" Final Fantasy in the series. In reality, it's *overrated*. Don't get me wrong, fantastic game, but it's no where at the level it's portrayed to be. 

Plus, it has a *massive *following of devoted fanboys. If remade, it would make big bucks. And because, despite what I said, I'd even buy it. 

And of course, as Deimos said, it will have Tifa


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2009)

Rika said:


> Nomura stated once that "he is not the least bit a silent, gloomy little boy".



So, he only looks like a silent, gloomy little boy?


----------



## Sin (Jun 6, 2009)

Noctis does not look emo


----------



## Memos (Jun 6, 2009)

Noctis looks very thoughtful and reserved but the clothes that go along with that attitude give him an emo look.

Poor Sin. His boyfriend getting accused of emoness.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2009)

Sin said:


> Noctis does not look emo



Look at his attire and his hair.

He just screams brooding emo moreso than any of Nomura's characters.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 6, 2009)

I always wondered why DQ has less American Fans than FF.


----------



## Sin (Jun 6, 2009)

So you wear black and all of a sudden you're emo?


----------



## Memos (Jun 6, 2009)

Sin said:


> So you wear black and all of a sudden you're emo?



Read what I wrote.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 6, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I always wondered why DQ has less American Fans than FF.



To much Toriyama.

Half the characters look like Future Trunks. 

Akira is one of my favorites though, used to love his stuff.

Also the games are to old school for some, who like more the flashy, better graphics games.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 7, 2009)

Does the Japanese version of FF13 have English Menu/Subtitles?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 7, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Does the Japanese version of FF13 have English Menu/Subtitles?



I don't think the demo did. But, I kinda doubt it will.

Have the prior FF games had both languages for the JPN release?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 7, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> I don't think the demo did. But, I kinda doubt it will.
> 
> Have the prior FF games had both languages for the JPN release?



Nope never. If it did, we would not be waiting so long.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 7, 2009)

Didn't the international version of FF have english and jap? So if the US version of FF13 don't have Jap voices can wait for international version


----------



## Hentai (Jun 7, 2009)

Wat international version???


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 7, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Wat international version???


It's pretty much the Game of the Year/extended edition iirc.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 7, 2009)

And when will this come out?  
2013?


----------



## Saiko (Jun 7, 2009)

Sin said:


> Noctis does not look emo



Yeah, He has the same Hairstyle like me when I have Bedhair !


----------



## Akira (Jun 7, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Didn't the international version of FF have english and jap? So if the US version of FF13 don't have Jap voices can wait for international version



There are already JP voices on the PS3 version, and I think they aren't on 360 for storage reasons(like Tales of Vesperia) so they'll probably release the JP voices on XBL if they do release them at all.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 7, 2009)

Akira said:


> There are already JP voices on the PS3 version, and I think they aren't on 360 for storage reasons(like Tales of Vesperia) so they'll probably release the JP voices on XBL if they do release them at all.



I didn't read anything on the US version having Japaneses voices yet. 

And if LO can have 5 languages, so can 360 version of FF13.


----------



## Akira (Jun 7, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> And if LO can have 5 languages, so can 360 version of FF13.




Hate to say I told you so


Square will just release it as DLC, probably on release as well.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 7, 2009)

That doesn't make sense, it's been proven 360 can hold multiple languages with a game that looks great and presented in HD so FF13 should be able to do it too. But owell, I'll play with english voices then, didn't mind them.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 7, 2009)

O come on space issues? are you kidding me? 3 dual sided DVD's = to 52 gig. Freaking square. Anyways if its on DLC I would not mind then (depending if its free or not). I agree with crazymtf, Square wtf?


----------



## Sin (Jun 7, 2009)

So does anyone know how much time there'll be between the Jap/English version releases?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 7, 2009)

Sin did't Microsoft say q1 of 2010? (so sometime between Jan and April / March)


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 7, 2009)

Sin said:


> So you wear black and all of a sudden you're emo?



Apparently so.



crazymtf said:


> So if the US version of FF13 don't have Jap voices can wait for international version



There won't be an International version though.


----------



## Akira (Jun 7, 2009)

FFXIII is probably going to be a much bigger game than LO, the demo was over 5GB (around the size of a whole disc of LO if you install with NXE) so I wouldn't be surprised if its a 40/50GB game when it comes out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 7, 2009)

Akira said:


> FFXIII is probably going to be a much bigger game than LO, the demo was over 5GB (around the size of a whole disc of LO if you install with NXE) so I wouldn't be surprised if its a 40/50GB game when it comes out.



Demo is really a poor choice to gauge it imo. Compression techniques can be used ,etc.  LO was roughly 32 gig in space (uncompressed they said they came could have easily been much more than that). 

Plus 40 go 50 gig again is not a problem with the statement I made about DVD's double sided.


----------



## Akira (Jun 7, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Demo is really a poor choice to gauge it imo. Compression techniques can be used ,etc.  LO was roughly 32 gig in space (uncompressed they said they came could have easily been much more than that).
> 
> Plus 40 go 50 gig again is not a problem with the statement I made about DVD's double sided.



Wouldn't dual layer/double sided DVDs be more expensive? I imagine that's the reason they weren't used for LO or Blue Dragon, so I can't see Square doing it for FFXIII.


----------



## Sin (Jun 7, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Sin did't Microsoft say q1 of 2010? (so sometime between Jan and April / March)


The trailer said 2010, yeah, but I'm planning on importing the Jap version if that comes out before the English one, so I'm wondering, will it be a simultaneous world-release, or will the Jap version come out a few months before the English one (like most games).


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 7, 2009)

What if XIII takes up 2 blue ray disc, god damn. 

Epic would indeed be the word.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 7, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Plus 40 go 50 gig again is not a problem with the statement I made about DVD's double sided.



Screw that, I don't want no flipper discs.

*Flashbacks to early DVD days*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 7, 2009)

Akira said:


> Wouldn't dual layer DVDs be more expensive? I imagine that's the reason they weren't used for LO or Blue Dragon, so I can't see them doing it for FFXIII.



Dual Layer DVD's is more expensive. But Microsoft's DVD thing only reads 6.7 gig max for some odd reason they chose that but o well. Still technically dual layer DVD's because a single layer DVD only goes to 4.7. Now using both sides of a DVD? ya that is more expensive but really I doubt it would cost them THAT much, DVD's have been around for 15 freaking years. But Square loves $$$ we see that with them charging 39.99 for remakes.


----------



## Akira (Jun 7, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Dual Layer DVD's is more expensive. But Microsoft's DVD thing only reads 6.7 gig max for some odd reason they chose that but o well. Still technically dual layer DVD's because a single layer DVD only goes to 4.7. Now using both sides of a DVD? ya that is more expensive but really I doubt it would cost them THAT much, DVD's have been around for 15 freaking years. *But Square loves $$$ we see that with them charging 39.99 for remakes. *



And then refusing to make a sequel because the 790k sales weren't enough


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 7, 2009)

Akira said:


> And then refusing to make a sequel because the 790k sales weren't enough



Ya Square loves money. They charged the Japanese 11,970 yen for Dragon Quest 6 on the SNES (btw thats over 100 bucks).


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 7, 2009)

Do you mean when it first came out?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 7, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Do you mean when it first came out?



Yes and it pretty much stayed that price for a long time.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 7, 2009)

What is the average price of a new ps3 game in japan?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 7, 2009)

I forget, I would have to look it up but 6000 yen roughly.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 7, 2009)

that international version, when will it come out? with the US version or later?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 7, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> that international version, when will it come out? with the US version or later?



It always comes out later, and they add just "enough" for the game to be considered a "failure" outside of Japan to Square-Enix.

FFXII International had 12 License Boards to work with instead of one, and you could play as the Guest characters, as well as the few cutscenes added to the US and European releases.


----------



## destinator (Jun 8, 2009)

Posted yet?




From the E3 trailer.


----------



## Sin (Jun 8, 2009)

A panty shot of a video game character?


----------



## Memos (Jun 8, 2009)

Sin said:


> A panty shot of a video game character?



I think the heart on the panties is the point of the post, Sin.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2009)

Heart on panties? Humm, well better then belts and zippers.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 8, 2009)

Easter Egg.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 8, 2009)

She probably has a dick.


----------



## Sin (Jun 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I think the heart on the panties is the point of the post, Sin.


Except it looks like a stain from the electricity/power more than assuming her pitch black panties have a tiny heart the exact same color as the electricity surrounding her.


----------



## Memos (Jun 8, 2009)

Sin said:


> Except it looks like a stain from the electricity/power more than assuming her pitch black panties have a tiny heart the exact same color as the electricity surrounding her.



You are indeed the chosen one.


----------



## Sin (Jun 8, 2009)

And anyways, no one can compete with


----------



## Memos (Jun 8, 2009)

Sin said:


> And anyways, no one can compete with



I haven't agreed with you so much for a long time....but when I stop going for kids, Tifa, Yuna and Terra > Rikku.


----------



## Sin (Jun 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I haven't agreed with you so much for a long time....but when I stop going for kids, Tifa, Yuna and Terra > Rikku.


She's 17 in X-2 <_<

I never really liked Tifa.

Now Yuffie...


----------



## Memos (Jun 8, 2009)

Sin said:


> She's 17 in X-2 <_<
> 
> I never really liked Tifa.
> 
> Now Yuffie...



I didn't like Tifa much in FF7 but she looked great in FF: AC and she was a nice and caring gal.

Yuffie? really? what the fuck is wrong with you, Sin?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 8, 2009)

Freya<3 Now she's hot!


----------



## Memos (Jun 8, 2009)

The female white mage was pretty saucy.


----------



## Sin (Jun 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I didn't like Tifa much in FF7 but she looked great in FF: AC and she was a nice and caring gal.
> 
> Yuffie? really? what the fuck is wrong with you, Sin?


Yuffie is hawt.


----------



## Memos (Jun 8, 2009)

Do the words _underage_ and _sex offender_ mean nothing to you?


----------



## masterriku (Jun 8, 2009)

You need to remember at the time of release that did not matter to most people who played FF7.


----------



## Sin (Jun 8, 2009)

masterriku said:


> You need to remember at the time of release that did not matter to most people who played FF7.


Damn right :ho


----------



## Furious George (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, just from the trailer I can tell that I already hate Team Nora. Hopefully their time and involvement in the game will be very AVALANCHE-ish. 

Snow seems pretty cool.


----------



## GsG (Jun 8, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Ya Square loves money. They charged the Japanese 11,970 yen for Dragon Quest 6 on the SNES (btw thats over 100 bucks).



Lol, that's harsh.  Then again doesn't Japan have a law that they can't release a new DQ game on a weekday or something?


----------



## masterriku (Jun 8, 2009)

No the government just asked S-E not to because it would basically bring the whole country to a standstill.

In Japan DQ is serious business.


----------



## Memos (Jun 8, 2009)

GsG said:


> Lol, that's harsh.  *Then again doesn't Japan have a law that they can't release a new DQ game on a weekday or something?*



It's to stop people from skipping school or work to buy it


----------



## Deimos (Jun 9, 2009)

Does anyone here think that Versus would be better off as a movie? If it's to get another Dirge of Cerberus, there's no point. I'd rather have a really nice movie with a great story and a badass hero. They have the material (concepts, I'm not talking about financial resources here) to do that.

I don't know, but according to everything I've seen from both FFXIII and FFvXIII, I have a hunch the latter is not going to be the best when it comes to gameplay.

Anybody agree? Details if you disagree are most welcome.


----------



## Akira (Jun 9, 2009)

Deimos said:


> Does anyone here think that Versus would be better off as a movie? If it's to get another Dirge of Cerberus, there's no point. I'd rather have a really nice movie with a great story and a badass hero. They have the material (concepts, I'm not talking about financial resources here) to do that.
> 
> I don't know, but according to everything I've seen from both FFXIII and FFvXIII, I have a hunch the latter is not going to be the best when it comes to gameplay.
> 
> Anybody agree? Details if you disagree are most welcome.




I'd be surprised if Versus gets released in the next 5 years, let alone whether it's good or not.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2009)

Deimos said:


> Does anyone here think that Versus would be better off as a movie? If it's to get another Dirge of Cerberus, there's no point. I'd rather have a really nice movie with a great story and a badass hero. They have the material (concepts, I'm not talking about financial resources here) to do that.
> 
> I don't know, but according to everything I've seen from both FFXIII and FFvXIII, I have a hunch the latter is not going to be the best when it comes to gameplay.
> 
> Anybody agree? Details if you disagree are most welcome.



The last movie SE made was Advent Children. Advent Children wasn't very good. I don't want SE to make any more movies.

We haven't seen any real gameplay footage of FFvsXIII yet (as in characters fighting), so I say its impossible to judge right now. 

What I can say is that so far I prefer FFvsXIII's aesthetic and style over FFXIII's. The latter reminds me way too much of FFX-2.


----------



## Deimos (Jun 10, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> The last movie SE made was Advent Children. Advent Children wasn't very good. I don't want SE to make any more movies.
> 
> We haven't seen any real gameplay footage of FFvsXIII yet (as in characters fighting), so I say its impossible to judge right now.
> 
> What I can say is that so far I prefer FFvsXIII's aesthetic and style over FFXIII's. The latter reminds me way too much of FFX-2.



Yeah, AC was bad because there was no plot. FFvXIII can become a good movie because the story looks interesting and the characters seem to be nice.

I know we haven't seen enough to tell about gameplay, but it's not the main title, that's why I'm kind of worried. I'm liking the FFvXIII world better too and I don't want to see it screwed by a boring gameplay.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 10, 2009)

Advent Children sucked...i ddnt enjoy it as some

cant wait till versus


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 10, 2009)

Vs looks a lot cooler.  A ff game set in a more realistic setting looks wonderful.  I'm much more excited about that than FFXIII


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 10, 2009)

Deimos said:


> Does anyone here think that Versus would be better off as a movie? If it's to get another Dirge of Cerberus, there's no point. I'd rather have a really nice movie with a great story and a badass hero. They have the material (concepts, I'm not talking about financial resources here) to do that.
> 
> I don't know, but according to everything I've seen from both FFXIII and FFvXIII, I have a hunch the latter is not going to be the best when it comes to gameplay.
> 
> Anybody agree? Details if you disagree are most welcome.



I disagree in everyway humanly possible.

The KH team is behind it, not the Dirge team, so at the very least we will get a good action rpg, it's possible it may not turn out great, but at least you can expect decent.

I think it will turn out better for me then FFXIII will, as that game seems to be falling back into old school, rather then what we were promised in the battle system.



> Vs looks a lot cooler. A ff game set in a more realistic setting looks wonderful. I'm much more excited about that than FFXIII


Amongst all the haterade, a challenger appears.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 10, 2009)

Don't really see how Final fantasy 13 looks more relistic in any way shape of form. Not to mention this series is final "Fantasy" not final "Realism" why the hell would you want it to be more real? 

But yeah I don't get how people are more excited for FFv13, but i guess there are alot of FF10 fans out here and this has the same kinda look to it, with a sasuke lookalike instead of a pretty boy bitch as a main character. Hopefully the story is decent unlike 10.


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

FFvs13 looks like FF10? since when?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 10, 2009)

Characters remind me of them. Even one of his friends looks like tidus. And it's trying to be more down to earth like 10 but still have that slight fantasy edge. That's how I'm viewing it anyway, if it's not when it comes out the better, i basically dislike 10 alot so the less like it the better


----------



## Deimos (Jun 10, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I disagree in everyway humanly possible.
> 
> The KH team is behind it, not the Dirge team, so at the very least we will get a good action rpg, it's possible it may not turn out great, but at least you can expect decent.
> 
> I think it will turn out better for me then FFXIII will, as that game seems to be falling back into old school, rather then what we were promised in the battle system.



Hmm okay. I haven't played KH so I don't know how good that is. I don't think the game will suck, but if the story is awesome and the gameplay is average, it'll be a waste. I really love the setup. If SE wanted to make an ultimate game, I'd have wished it to have the Versus world.

Hopefully we'll have a clearer idea when some battle (or other interesting gameplay) footage becomes available.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 10, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> *Characters remind me of them. Even one of his friends looks like tidus*. And it's trying to be more down to earth like 10 but still have that slight fantasy edge. That's how I'm viewing it anyway, if it's not when it comes out the better, i basically dislike 10 alot so the less like it the better



Its the same Character Artist, of course it looks very similar.


----------



## Sin (Jun 10, 2009)

FFX is amazing.

And FFvXII will be too.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 10, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Its the same Character Artist, of course it looks very similar.



Humm funny don't remember any FF7 characters looking like FF10. FF13 besides Lighting looking similar to cloud are pretty different too. But that one guy who puts his arm around sasuke *I mean is anyone denying this guy looks exactly like sasuke? * looks just like Tidus. I mean they could of done some stuff different. 

But my point is the vibe I'm getting from FF13VS is just giving me this FF10 vibe. I'm just hoping I'm wrong.


----------



## Sin (Jun 10, 2009)

An FFX vibe = Awesome game.

Also, if Sasuke wasn't a weeping little momma's boy, he'd look like Noctis.


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

FFX is my second or third FF.

I see no similarities between FFvs13 and FF10.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 10, 2009)

Nomura did it all Crazy. 

FFVII, FFVIII, FFX, FFXIII, and FFXvIII.

Noctis actually does look very much like current Sasuke.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 10, 2009)

Am I the only one whose anticipating Agito more than 13 or Versus. (Though Versus is second on my list)


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Hopefully the story is decent unlike 10.



Almost afraid of the answer, but what FF do you consider to have a good story?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 10, 2009)

I know crazy liked FFXII, though even though it's one of my top FFs, the story wasn't the grandest and sometimes I felt like it was Final Star Warsantasy. Story was good enough though but I'm an Ivalice fiend so there is heavy bias in my opinion.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Nomura did it all Crazy.
> 
> FFVII, FFVIII, FFX, FFXIII, and FFXvIII.
> 
> ...


he could be based on Haseo which was based on Sasuke.


----------



## Rika (Jun 10, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:
			
		

> So, he only looks like a silent, gloomy little boy?



*Shrugs*  

That's what they're saying 



			
				crazymtf said:
			
		

> Even one of his friends looks like tidus.



Shotgun guy?  

They look similar, but I never would have noticed the similarity had you not said it.

Now, the new character introduced in the FF13 E3 2009 trailer, that's a Vaan/Tidus kid clone if I ever saw one  



			
				Sephiroth said:
			
		

> Noctis actually does look very much like current Sasuke.



Maybe so. But in every way possible:

Noctis >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Sasuke 

:ho


*READ: *


*Spoiler*: _New FF13 Info_ 




*Link removed*

- Driving Mode is not just limited to Shiva.
- Fal'cie are not the same as crystals.
- All L'cie have a marking somewhere on body. 
- Marking is used to produce crystal which are used for the summon spells. 
- Snow's crystal = heart.  Lightning's crystal = rose.
- As for the L'cie markings, Snow's marking = arm. Lightning's = breast area.

*Other info (couldn't find linky)*
- Every summon can transform.
- The silver haired boy is around half Sazh's age, but above Chocobaby's age. 
-The location of Vanille's l'Cie mark is top secret (Toriyama says it's in an "amazing place").

^If the last one is true, Toriyama = Perv


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Almost afraid of the answer, but what FF do you consider to have a good story?



None really, lol. FF4 was decent enough, i enjoyed the character and straight up story. 7 was entertaining till the second CD. FF8 was to boring. 9 same. 10 was laughable. 12 was ok. Enjoyed the characters. 

To be honest, none really did an amazing enough story  I liked Shin Megami games stories far more.


----------



## Rika (Jun 11, 2009)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> FF8 was to boring.



Is that so?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2009)

Yep, couldn't even finish it


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _New FF13 Info_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _New FF13 Info_ 





That whole information makes like no sense to me.

WTF is a  Fal'cie or a  L'cie? 
Vanille's l'Cie???? Vanilla Ice ?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 11, 2009)

> Noctis >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Sasuke


We haven't even seen the character yet, so don't be so quick to hold him above Sasuke.

I doubt Nomura will make him a bad character though, but hey, even gods make mistakes.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> None really, lol. FF4 was decent enough, i enjoyed the character and straight up story. 7 was entertaining till the second CD. FF8 was to boring. 9 same. 10 was laughable. 12 was ok. Enjoyed the characters.
> 
> To be honest, none really did an amazing enough story  I liked Shin Megami games stories far more.



Okay, this answer wasn't as bad as it could've been considering its you we're talking about.


I agree that FF's in general haven't been amazing in the plot department... though VI, IX and X all had phenomonal plots. VII's plot was lacking, XII's was disappointing and VIII's wasn't so much boring as it was nonsensical and awful. (Sorry, Rika.  )


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Okay, this answer wasn't as bad as it could've been considering its you we're talking about.
> 
> 
> I agree that FF's in general haven't been amazing in the plot department... though VI, IX and X all had phenomonal plots. VII's plot was lacking, XII's was disappointing and VIII's wasn't so much boring as it was nonsensical and awful. (Sorry, Rika.  )



Haven't played 6, waiting for remake. 9 didn't like setting/characters so don't care for the story. And 10 had way to many problems for me to even consider it good, let alone phenomenal. 

FF7 plot wasn't lacking so much as a total dumb fucking road it took by the end. Ending was godawful. FF12 wasn't the best but i actually liked the characters so didn't mind the ok story. An yeah FF8 sucked in plot basically.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 11, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> That whole information makes like no sense to me.
> 
> WTF is a  Fal'cie or a  L'cie?
> Vanille's l'Cie???? Vanilla Ice ?



Not really sure what the Fal'cie are now that they aren't really the crystals but the l'Cie are the Fal'cie's servants.

Like Lighting is a l'cie chosen by a fal'cie.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Not really sure what the Fal'cie are now that they aren't really the crystals but the l'Cie are the Fal'cie's servants.
> 
> Like Lighting is a l'cie chosen by a fal'cie.



Crystals? So we have speaking crystals?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 11, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I doubt Nomura will make him a bad character though, but hey, even gods make mistakes.



You have disgusting views....


----------



## Rika (Jun 11, 2009)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Yep, couldn't even finish it



Haha, I don't blame you. FFVIII is not for everyone. It 'twas the first FF that I played however, so it holds a special place in my heart pek



			
				Kyuubi no Youko said:
			
		

> That whole information makes like no sense to me.
> 
> WTF is a  Fal'cie or a  L'cie?
> Vanille's l'Cie???? Vanilla Ice?





LOL. Like hell if I know. I didn't even understand what I was writing 

Upon further researching: (a.k.a Wiki)

fal'Cie = Beings created from the crystals residing inside them. 
People marked by the fal'Cie for a greater purpose = l'Cie.
Lighting, Snow, Vanille (etc.) = l'Cie.

Help at all?  



			
				Sephiroth said:
			
		

> We haven't even seen the character yet, so don't be so quick to hold him above Sasuke.



A pile of crap is above Sasuke 



			
				Cyckness; said:
			
		

> I agree that FF's in general haven't been amazing in the plot department... though VI, IX and X all had phenomonal plots. VII's plot was lacking, XII's was disappointing and VIII's wasn't so much boring as it was nonsensical and awful. (*Sorry, Rika.  *)





It's alright  

It's an opinion right? And besides, I enjoyed FFX's story the most. I just didn't have a connection with Tidus. 



			
				crazymtf said:
			
		

> Haven't played 6, waiting for remake. 9 didn't like setting/characters so don't care for the story. And 10 had way to many problems for me to even consider it good, let alone phenomenal.
> 
> FF7 plot wasn't lacking so much as a total dumb fucking road it took by the end. Ending was godawful. FF12 wasn't the best but i actually liked the characters so didn't mind the ok story. An yeah FF8 sucked in plot basically.



Is there any FFs that you like...(somewhat)?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

Rika said:


> LOL. Like hell if I know. I didn't even understand what I was writing
> 
> Upon further researching: (a.k.a Wiki)
> 
> ...



"Final Fantasy" should be called "Weird Plot"

I cant wait for Weird Plot XIII and Weird Plot XIII Versus


----------



## Rika (Jun 11, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:
			
		

> "Final Fantasy" should be called "Weird Plot"
> 
> I cant wait for Weird Plot XIII and Weird Plot XIII Versus



Seriously 

I understand they want to be original, but how the hell do you even  pronounce "fal'Cie" and "l'Cie". 

And every time I hear the VA's in the trailer say them, it's...just weird


----------



## Memos (Jun 11, 2009)

Rika said:


> Seriously
> 
> I understand they want to be original, but how the hell do you even  pronounce "fal'Cie" and "l'Cie".
> 
> And every time I hear the VA's in the trailer say them, it's...just weird



Fal'see and el'see


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Fal'see and el'see



Falsy and Elsy 

Short for False and Elsbeth


----------



## Rika (Jun 11, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Fal'see and el'see



Thank you 

It still sounds...different. 

Fal'see I can deal with, but el'see?


----------



## geG (Jun 11, 2009)

According to the trailer l'Cie is pronounced "luhsee"


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

Geg said:


> According to the trailer l'Cie is pronounced "luhsee"



That words pronunciation means weakling in german


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 11, 2009)

In japanese it's called farushi and harushi...much easier to say if you know how to pronounce romanji than fal'cie.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2009)

Rika said:


> Haha, I don't blame you. FFVIII is not for everyone. It 'twas the first FF that I played however, so it holds a special place in my heart pek
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gameplay wise? Yep. I like FF12 the most, 7 and 10 and 4 are fun too. Design wise enjoy FF7, 12, 4, and even 8 at times. So yeah i like em, but not plot wise.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 11, 2009)

> A pile of crap is above Sasuke


Heh, forgot about people's hypocritical views toward him.


----------



## Memos (Jun 11, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Heh, forgot about people's hypocritical views toward him.



Why is it hypocritical?


----------



## Sin (Jun 11, 2009)

Sphere Grid > All


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> And 10 had way to many problems for me to even consider it good, let alone phenomenal.



Like what, I wonder?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 11, 2009)

Omg..where did I land...is this the reverse would? people preferring XII above other final fantasies, I mean, it's the only one I didn't finish because the story and characters bored me out to the extreme.

I liked IX the most because it had a fairy tale feeling about it, although it was way too easy, but so was X.

I prefer the snes/psx generation more then the ps2 generation.

Hell even FF I can still entertain me, the remake then, cuz the old sprites annoy me


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 11, 2009)

FFXII was awesome.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 11, 2009)

FF8's junction system is a bitch. I mean literally. I still don't understand half of it to this day.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 11, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> FFXII was awesome.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 11, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> FFXII was awesome.


----------



## Memos (Jun 11, 2009)

^Inorite. It's as if people have different tastes in games than others


----------



## Sin (Jun 11, 2009)

FF12 + Ignoring story = Awesome game.


----------



## Piekage (Jun 11, 2009)

Sin said:


> FF12 + Ignoring story = Awesome game.



That is truth.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Like what, I wonder?



Hated, tidus, hated Yuna, Hated Wakka, didn't care for any of the other characters. Auron was a decent character, like a much better version of Vincent. 

The whistle scene, the kissing scene, the ending, all sucked major dick that made me question who the fuck directed the game. 

Regardless enjoyed the gameplay, especially the summons.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 11, 2009)

> Hated, tidus, hated Yuna, Hated Wakka, didn't care for any of the other characters. Auron was a decent character, like a much better version of Vincent.
> 
> The whistle scene, the kissing scene, the ending, all sucked major dick that made me question who the fuck directed the game.
> 
> Regardless enjoyed the gameplay, especially the summons.


How did you steal my brain?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2009)

I speak truth is all


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Hated, tidus, hated Yuna, Hated Wakka, didn't care for any of the other characters. Auron was a decent character, like a much better version of Vincent.



Characters and plot are two different categories. 



> The whistle scene, the kissing scene, the ending, all sucked major dick that made me question who the fuck directed the game.



Fair enough, but that's still not what I meant. I mean, more like the narrative itself. The progression concerning Sin, dream worlds, summoners sending spirits... you know, *the plot* and not just the cutscenes. What was so bad about it?


----------



## Rika (Jun 11, 2009)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Gameplay wise? Yep. I like FF12 the most, 7 and 10 and 4 are fun too. Design wise enjoy FF7, 12, 4, and even 8 at times. So yeah i like em, but not plot wise.



Great answer 




			
				Sephiroth said:
			
		

> Heh, forgot about people's hypocritical views toward him.



He's just an easy target


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Characters and plot are two different categories.
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, but that's still not what I meant. I mean, more like the narrative itself. The progression concerning Sin, dream worlds, summoners sending spirits... you know, *the plot* and not just the cutscenes. What was so bad about it?



Last i checked characters are PART of a plot. Actually it's probably the most important thing to me. You know caring for a characters growth and such? That's what I like to see. But if I hate the character from the start and he basically stays the same, yeah aint helping the overall story. 

As for the subjects like Sin, he sucked, was cooler when he was Tidus papa in human form. Don't remember dream worlds. The whole Yuna death mission was dumb. It was obviously not going to happen, not with pretty boy Tidus around. So whenever he got all upset after he found out the whole point of getting the summons was for Yuna to give her life I found it dull. 

May have gotten the facts wrong on some spots but that's basically cause i gave two shits about the characters, so how can i care about a story that revolves around them? I can't.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 12, 2009)

Sin said:


> FF12 + Ignoring story = Awesome game.



It's a offline mmo with too many deserts and too many enemies with color swaps, making it really tiresome and dull, especially the grinding.

Hated Gambits as well, as well as the zodiac thingy, the summons sucked, bosses weren't memorable and really felt asspulled and out of the blue.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 12, 2009)

ff12 had boring characters

like these two


----------



## Hentai (Jun 12, 2009)

FF12 as overrated.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 12, 2009)

Anyone who says they liked the battle system of XII clearly has not played XI, it's a clear ripoff only simplified for the shallow minds that can't handle MMOs as hard and grind-party intensive as XI and without the online interactions that made it fun.


When i first got it i was still into XI and it was too boring for a while even without the craplot of a story to include lol. I quit it after 20 hours only to go back to it like 8 months ago. (played the undub hehe...made the story tolerable having solid snake voice gabranth and sanji from one piece voice balthier)


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 12, 2009)

The problem with FFXII is that it wasn't exciting, boss battles weren't exciting, cut scenes weren't exciting, music wasn't exciting, where was the fun? Everything was like watching combat in a mmo, extremly boring, if maybe the characters were doing all kinds of tricks while attacking, it would of been alot more fun to watch, it also doesn't help that combat is extremly slow, even at the fastest speed.

In FFX the combat is fast paced, tons of beautiful attacks, but they don't become to abused, I can't tell you how much I saw Limit breaks of FFXII, they were cool at first, then I had to and could spam the shit out of them for bosses.

I still need to go back and finish the game though, I'm at the part where Balthier was revealed to be a Judge in the past.

Exciting music would of helped alot, it's not to hard. >>


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes, and without the skillchains and the magic bursts and with the damage you doing being the difference between life or death...in XII if you're about to risk death...just unleash a quickening combo and you win...where's the danger sense in that...in XI if you die you need to grind for 2 hours..that'll put the fear of god in you .


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2009)

Played both FF11 and FF12, still say FF12 was far better. FF11 relied far to much on a party system, and even then wasn't very fun. Game was grind galore more so then any other MMO i played. I had fun playing it but yeah it wasn't very good compared to some other MMO. 

FF12 i liked because of the battle system. I can see why some might find it boring but i found it fun to use. Been awhile since I played it so might change now. But yeah when i played it was my fave battle system for FF.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Last i checked characters are PART of a plot. Actually it's probably the most important thing to me. You know caring for a characters growth and such? That's what I like to see. But if I hate the character from the start and he basically stays the same, yeah aint helping the overall story.
> 
> As for the subjects like Sin, he sucked, was cooler when he was Tidus papa in human form. Don't remember dream worlds. The whole Yuna death mission was dumb. It was obviously not going to happen, not with pretty boy Tidus around. So whenever he got all upset after he found out the whole point of getting the summons was for Yuna to give her life I found it dull.
> 
> May have gotten the facts wrong on some spots but that's basically cause i gave two shits about the characters, so how can i care about a story that revolves around them? I can't.



Fair enough. 

Just so you know I'm not picking on you or anything, bro. I just like hearing people's explanations, esp. when they have feelings so contrary to my own. 

Also, while characters are definitely a big piece of the plot they are distinct enough to be judged apart from it (like most people do).... kinda like how lighting, character animation and rendering are all part of a game's graphics and can still easily be separated from each other when you criticize them.


----------



## JjEm (Jun 13, 2009)

i cant wait for this game to be revealed 
i like FF series so muchhh!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 14, 2009)

New scans!: The reason for Bleach's sudden weakness.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 14, 2009)

I think I'll enjoy this game... too early to tell though. I'm a bit skeptical about Versus, although that was the only game I was interested in initially... Afraid they might make it into a shitty lovestory...

As for Vayne Solidor in Final Fantasy 12, did anyone find him to be extremely bland and boring?.... There was nothing menacing about him, ok so he was more of a politician perhaps... But his endboss transformation was so corny. 

But the entire lore of FF XII was boring anyway, I liked the judges though....


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jun 14, 2009)

I cant wait for both I just hope I can play them since I have epilipsey.My favorite characters in both of the games are Oerba Dia Vanille,Lightning,Shotgun guy,Noctis,and Stella.The E3 trailer for ff13 looked so awesome.


----------



## Rika (Jun 14, 2009)

DQLaylaChan said:
			
		

> My favorite characters in both of the games are Oerba Dia Vanille,Lightning,Shotgun guy,Noctis,and Stella.The E3 trailer for ff13 looked so awesome.



I like all of them, except Stella. I don't know, she just doesn't do it for me as much as the others. Also. Is it just me, or does she need a root touch up?  





			
				Dreikoo said:
			
		

> New scans!:



Awesome. Thanks  

Odin looks pimp 

This game is taking too long. I want it out now


----------



## Hentai (Jun 14, 2009)

Its finally time for some more gameplay, all this stupid trailers dont help


----------



## Sin (Jun 14, 2009)

Rika said:


> I like all of them, except Stella. I don't know, she just doesn't do it for me as much as the others. Also. Is it just me, or does she need a root touch up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been waiting since I got my PS3 in February of 07 D:


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2009)

Rika said:


> I like all of them, except Stella. I don't know, she just doesn't do it for me as much as the others. Also. Is it just me, or does she need a root touch up?



You sure that's not "the hate" talking?


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2009)

This is just so wrong


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 15, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> This is just so wrong



Am starting to like this guy...he likes to keep his girls close


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 15, 2009)

He likes to keep his enemies close but the Sex Mobile even closer


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 15, 2009)

Hahaha that's fucked up.


----------



## Sin (Jun 15, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> This is just so wrong


That's fairly dangerous


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jun 15, 2009)

Did anyone see the FF13 posters on the apartments in LA?That looked so cool!I cant wait for ff13 to be out where I live but I have a feeling it might get delayed but then again who knows it might not.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 15, 2009)

Do you live in Europe? 

And you could always preorder it on the web...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 15, 2009)

I see XIII-2 taking a page off of VI with a half summon main character.


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jun 15, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Do you live in Europe?
> 
> And you could always preorder it on the web...



No and Im not even sure if I can play it anyways since Im epileptic.Oh and about FFXIII Versus I forgot to post this yesterday because I wanted to say this Tetsuya Nomura said theres gonna be a day and night cycle for the game.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 15, 2009)

Sin said:


> That's fairly dangerous



Hmm lets see INSERT KEY here


----------



## Rika (Jun 15, 2009)

Sin said:
			
		

> I've been waiting since I got my PS3 in February of 07 D:





I'd die 



			
				Cyckness said:
			
		

> You sure that's not "the hate" talking?





Hehe. Nah, I think I'm pretty balanced.

I'm in like love with Vanille 



			
				Kusuriuri said:
			
		

> This is just so wrong



Oh so wrong, yet oh so sexy


----------



## Sin (Jun 15, 2009)

X-2 was an amazing game


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2009)

Sin said:


> X-2 was an amazing game



Stop trolling


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 15, 2009)

Rikku was the only upside.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 15, 2009)

Not playing it was the upside


----------



## Deimos (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

The Japanese. Offending your deities since forever.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 16, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> Not playing it was the upside



It wasn't unplayable, just not FF quality.


----------



## Rika (Jun 20, 2009)

This board is dying 


Scary? 

That's pure smex 



			
				Sephiroth said:
			
		

> It wasn't unplayable, just not FF quality.



I agree. I enjoyed it, it was fun


----------



## destinator (Jun 23, 2009)

If you missed it:



New info soon!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## Memos (Jun 23, 2009)

nomnomnom

Lovely hairy arms she's got there.


----------



## Sin (Jun 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> nomnomnom
> 
> Lovely hairy arms she's got there.


I think that's a dude.


----------



## Memos (Jun 23, 2009)

Sin said:


> I think that's a dude.



I'm pretty sure i'd rather that be a hairy girl than a dude dressing in Lightning cosplay.


----------



## Sin (Jun 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I'm pretty sure i'd rather that be a hairy girl than a dude dressing in Lightning cosplay.


I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Memos (Jun 23, 2009)

Sin, stop it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah, looks like a dude in the face. >>


----------



## Sin (Jun 24, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Yeah, looks like a dude in the face. >>


Thank                 You


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 24, 2009)

I concur, it's a dude.


----------



## Memos (Jun 24, 2009)

Sin, calm down on your little crusade. I know it's a man. I'm just saying, the idea of a man cosplaying as Lightning is worse to me than a hairy armed woman.


----------



## Sin (Jun 24, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Yeah, looks like a dude in the face. >>


Thank                 You


----------



## Hentai (Jun 24, 2009)

It is most definitely a dude.


----------



## Segan (Jun 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Sin, calm down on your little crusade. I know it's a man. I'm just saying, the idea of a man cosplaying as Lightning is worse to me than a hairy armed woman.


Didn't seem like Sin was being "zealous" to me...

Edit: nevermind, the longer I look at that pic the more I'm convinced that it's a guy.


----------



## Memos (Jun 24, 2009)

Segan said:


> Didn't seem like Sin was being "zealous" to me...
> 
> Edit: nevermind, the longer I look at that pic the more I'm convinced that it's a guy.



I wasn't being serious at Sin about being "zealous" either.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 24, 2009)

That cosplay is just wrong.....


----------



## Sin (Jun 24, 2009)

That dude sure is gross tho.


----------



## Memos (Jun 24, 2009)

Sin said:


> That dude sure is gross tho.



Is it the fact he is in a Lightning cosplay or his weird face?


----------



## Rika (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah. That's a dude for sure.

Was bored, so found a hawt one of Vanille and Lighting 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## masterriku (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow it must  be dry season if we are talking about cosplay.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 24, 2009)

That one of Vanille, looks almost like the game.

Funny how close we are to realism as games go on, at the end of next-gen I expect graphics to have progressed to the level of almost complete realism.

So around 15 years from now.


----------



## Memos (Jun 24, 2009)

Rika said:


> Yeah. That's a dude for sure.
> 
> Was bored, so found a hawt one of Vanille and Lighting


All over her face....seriously.


Sephiroth said:


> That one of Vanille, looks almost like the game.
> 
> Funny how close we are to realism as games go on, at the end of next-gen I expect graphics to have progressed to the level of almost complete realism.
> 
> So around 15 years from now.


There's so much wrong with that I don't know where to begin.


----------



## Rika (Jun 24, 2009)

masterriku said:
			
		

> Wow it must  be dry season if we are talking about cosplay.







			
				Kusuriuri said:
			
		

> All over her face....seriously.



You sick little perv 

But I couldn't agree more


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 24, 2009)

Okay 20 maybe, but you think our progress has slowed down that much kusu?

Looking at something like the opening cutscene of Wolverine Origins, really shows were getting close.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 24, 2009)

I mean....seriously...after looking at that...who needs boobs. Never thought i'd ever say that but meh...i don't care .


----------



## Sin (Jun 24, 2009)

Rika said:


> Yeah. That's a dude for sure.
> 
> Was bored, so found a hawt one of Vanille and Lighting
> 
> ...


That looks kind of creepy to me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 24, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I mean....seriously...after looking at that...who needs boobs. Never thought i'd ever say that but meh...i don't care .



Wait, what picture are you talking about. :S


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 25, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Wait, what picture are you talking about. :S



Uhh...the Vanille cosplay. >_>


----------



## Rika (Jun 25, 2009)

Dreikoo said:
			
		

> I mean....seriously...after looking at that...who needs boobs. Never thought i'd ever say that but meh...i don't care .



I'm glad you can admit that  

Big breasts aren't everything in this world 




			
				Sin said:
			
		

> That looks kind of creepy to me.



You have something against azns? 

But yes, the second one. The first one looks fine to me, she's cute.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 25, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Uhh...the Vanille cosplay. >_>



Okay good, thought you meant the Lightning cosplay. 

I like petite women as well.


----------



## Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

Rika said:


> I'm glad you can admit that
> 
> Big breasts aren't everything in this world
> 
> ...


It looks like a doll D:


----------



## Rika (Jun 27, 2009)

Sin said:
			
		

> It looks like a doll D:



Lol. The girl? It's probably been photoshoped to hell or good lighting. Though asians generally have beautiful skin 

If it is a doll then you should love it, I know all about your blow-up ones


----------



## Rika (Jul 3, 2009)

Where is everyone?


----------



## On and On (Jul 3, 2009)

Vanille one is fucking sexy 

Just watched some gameplay the other day. Looks very promising.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 3, 2009)

mmmm I like FF 13 now all of a sudden


----------



## Rika (Jul 8, 2009)

I saw some gameplay the other day too, looks damn awesome


----------



## Dash (Jul 9, 2009)

I can't wait for this game. 

So far Lightning has impressed me as a protagonist, not emo or an annoying fuck. Can't say the same for Snow..


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 10, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> mmmm I like FF 13 now all of a sudden



Wait, you didn't like it before?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 10, 2009)

I was not that huge fan about it before no, I'm still kinda not but I have hopes.


----------



## EverEndingStory (Jul 12, 2009)

Makes me want to get a PS3. Final Fantasy Versus XIII has me most excited, but Final Fantasy XIII looks amazingly fun and grand too.


----------



## destinator (Jul 16, 2009)

> Hope Estheim
> -The silver-haired boy
> -Uses a boomerang
> -Hates Snow for getting his mother involved in the battle
> ...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow, I didn't know Vaan was popular enough to make a cameo in FFXIII.

Sure, they renamed him, but they can't hide those girly looks at all!


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 16, 2009)

-Hates Snow for getting his mother involved in the battle

So little kid whose angry and probably immature..... Anyone else think he's going to be obnoxious?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 16, 2009)

That kid looks like a male lightning...so yeah...it's final...they put him to prove lightning is not a female cloud .


----------



## destinator (Jul 16, 2009)

Probably a Cie Corpse.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 16, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> That kid looks like a male lightning...so yeah...it's final...they put him to prove lightning is not a female cloud .



But she's more of a Cloud rehash than this Vaan-guy.

Besides, if anything, the character would be labeled as Shota Cloud, like how Lightning is labeled Female Cloud. You tend to think the people who come up with such generalizations would easily be defeated by this. pek


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 17, 2009)

He looks wayyy too female in that pic....


----------



## Hikusaak2 (Jul 21, 2009)

I was fortunate enough to play the demo a few days ago, after I ran into a friend who just got off the plane from Japan, and said he had a gift for me. It was Advent Children Complete, along with the demo. 







The graphics in FF XIII are really amazingly detailed. I spent some time just spinning the camera around looking at things from different angles.
And something that was pretty interesting was the fact that they've seemingly replaced NPC convo text box dialogues. Instead, you just walk up to someone, and when you're close enough they will speak with voices even though you don't press any buttons.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 21, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> He looks wayyy too female in that pic....



Maybe it's a reverse trap.


----------



## Sin (Jul 21, 2009)

I haven't been keeping up with news at all.

Do we have an official release date?
Any way for us normal humans to get a hold of the demo?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 21, 2009)

Sin said:


> I haven't been keeping up with news at all.
> 
> Do we have an official release date?
> Any way for us normal humans to get a hold of the demo?



Before 2050 at the very least.
Nope, only them Nippons are worthy by the corporate moneybags of Square-Enix.


----------



## destinator (Jul 21, 2009)

small update about sound recording!


----------



## Beastly (Jul 21, 2009)

Game looks pretty sweet. too bad, I don't have a ps3.


----------



## Akira (Jul 21, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> Game looks pretty sweet. too bad, I don't have a ps3.



Do you have a 360? It's on that too.


----------



## destinator (Jul 22, 2009)

Dengeki Scans

Link removed


----------



## Rika (Jul 22, 2009)

destinator said:
			
		

> New Scan blowout from Famitsu
> 
> (NaruHina Related) Did Naruto Forget? *Spoiler*



Awesome scans, thanks 

I'm behind on news, is that kid a main character?


----------



## Diamond (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice scans, allthough what's up with the girly guy.


----------



## destinator (Jul 22, 2009)

Famitsu Scans


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 22, 2009)

What's with all of these characters having terrible names?


----------



## louis (Jul 22, 2009)

FF 13 is cool and all but man, when the hell is SE going to release more Final Fantasy versus 13 info.


----------



## Memos (Jul 22, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Nice scans, allthough what's up with the girly guy.





Goofy Titan said:


> What's with all of these characters having terrible names?



It's as if you two have never played a FF game before 

I'm staying away from any further media until the game is out.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 22, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> It's as if you two have never played a FF game before
> 
> I'm staying away from any further media until the game is out.



Some have pretty tame names, but it's like so many names just from FFXIII seem like they were picked from the anus of generic names.

I mean really..Lightning? Hope? *Snow*? What the fuck.


----------



## Memos (Jul 22, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Some have pretty tame names, but it's like so many names just from FFXIII seem like they were picked from the anus of generic names.
> 
> I mean really..Lightning? Hope? *Snow*? What the fuck.



 I suspect codes names-galore. But I do see what you mean. Noctis isn't helping FFvs13's luck either


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 22, 2009)

Versus XIII just seems to be full of Latin-esqe names to make the game seem fancy.

It's a step above XIII in that department, but it's trying too hard with the whole "elegance" of the presentation.

Especially when the main characters hair-style and leathery attire makes him look like a brooding emo.


----------



## Memos (Jul 22, 2009)

I agree completely. I actually don't like the look and feel of FFvs13 much. I am looking forward to FF13's world a lot more.


----------



## destinator (Jul 23, 2009)

Odins Gestalt mode!?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 23, 2009)

Will the horse turn into Odin I wonder? 

Really love the summons of the FFXIII.


----------



## destinator (Aug 7, 2009)

Yoichi Wada, speaking to ITmedia, has commented on the development status of Final Fantasy XIII today. According to him, development is going well and the game should be ready to attend the Tokyo Game Show on September 24th. He also stated that an actual Japanese release date should be revealed in several weeks and reassured us that it will be arriving at the end of the year.

Quelle: 128

Via Neogaf // finalfantasy-xiii.net



> UPDATE: Impress Watch has provided a report of its own on the briefing. According to the site, Wada said of the game's release time frame (presumably the month), "It's actually been set. It will be announced before the Tokyo Game Show. It won't be announced at the European event gamescom."


----------



## DarkerThanBlack (Aug 9, 2009)

Don't think these have been posted yet.























Looking epic as usual, graphics are so damn nice.

Hope we get more Versus info soon aswell.


----------



## DarkerThanBlack (Aug 9, 2009)

Six more-


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 9, 2009)

It does look beautiful, lets see if the rest of the game is on the same level!


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 9, 2009)

So vanille's pelt has handles on the back huh...how thoughtful of her .


----------



## swedishpasta (Aug 9, 2009)

I will pre-order FF13, no doubt about it! Could be fun with FF14 but im not a sony-lover *leaves a gap for fan-boy war* so i will turn it down



E3 podcast:



*A FINAL FANTASY XIV

YEEEEEEEEEEEAAAA*




...Online


*FUUUUUUUU*


----------



## destinator (Aug 14, 2009)

Name: Yaag Rosch.

Odins Gestalt Mode attack names are revealed, check the source.

Source: Link removed


----------



## Diamond (Aug 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> It's as if you two have never played a FF game before
> 
> I'm staying away from any further media until the game is out.



Vaan. 

I haven't played alot of FF's though.

played FFX, FFX-2 , FF12 never finished it because it was boring to me.


Pics look great btw.


----------



## destinator (Aug 18, 2009)

Also the Famitsu in 1,5 weeks will have a new article about the game!

New page:


----------



## stardust (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, I haven't played a lot of FF's either, in comparison to other people. III, VI, VII, VIII, X, X-2, and XII. 

Urgh, new guy looks pretty boring.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 18, 2009)

As much as I agree that FF XII was lacking and quite boring... You actually finished FF X-2 over that?....


----------



## destinator (Aug 19, 2009)

Apparently glassed lady is called "Jill Nabaato" last name will prolly change slightly with the official news out.


----------



## Bender (Aug 19, 2009)

Geez, and here I was expecting something new one of the characters looks the same as Xenmas from KH2


----------



## destinator (Aug 20, 2009)

Zombie Itachi FC 



> It's been confirmed that Xbox's version will be fit in 3 dvds, main story (without secondary missions and others) might be around 50 hours and english dubbing has already been completed.



Source: Zombie Itachi FC


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 20, 2009)

50 hours? Sounds nice. Then again, the game should be pretty huge considering the time they have spent on it.

And I'm still wondering how FF13 deals with worldmap. I wish they shed some light about that.


----------



## destinator (Aug 20, 2009)

Xbox Version 70% done
PS3 Version 90% done

Final Fantasy 13 for Xbox 360 70 Percent Complete

New Interview: GC 09: Final Fantasy XIII interview | NowGamer


----------



## Wesley (Aug 20, 2009)

50?  Kind of smallish isn't it?


----------



## destinator (Aug 20, 2009)

Sometimes ... I think all of you should die because youre so dissapointed about a few words. You havent seen a single thing about real size of the world yet the first people already want to commit suicide over the comments on the size of the world.

Anyway 50h for just the story is absolutely normal and prolly its rather 35-40h if I take off the usual bit developers adding to the playtime of their games.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 20, 2009)

It's just that they have been developing this game for nearly five years and I was kinda half-expecting it to be larger than FF10. If you think back about FF10, the world was pretty small. It didn't have that many locations and most of the places were really linear making it feel even smaller. I have been quietly hoping that FF13 world would be larger and that it would drop the whole linearity thing, which it still might have and I hope it has. World map would be really cool to have as well, just imagine something like Dragon Quest 8's world map on a next gen system done with style. It would be grand.

However, it's just an interview and obviously I'll see for myself how large the game and the world really are. It's just a bit worrying that he'd say it's as large as FF10 straight away even when developers usually tend to overestimate these things.


----------



## destinator (Aug 20, 2009)

> Hint: Name of new female character in FFXIII was mentioned in past trailers


 von: Who will reign as La Liga Pichichi?

Should be clear who Serah is now... apparently she will be revealed at TGS.

New IGN preview: Who will reign as La Liga Pichichi?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2009)

50 hours is more then enough for me and I don't need a huge world map as long as all the places or atleast the majority are fun to explore. Overall pretty excited about FF13 and it doesn't seem far off anymore.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 20, 2009)

50 hours is pretty normal if you don't count sidequests, i didn't expect anything more...sidequests should easily double or triple that.


----------



## geG (Aug 20, 2009)

Glad to see they're finally going to redo the lip syncing for the English version to make it fit the voices. I was really surprised when they didn't do that for XII.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 20, 2009)

Geg said:


> Glad to see they're finally going to redo the lip syncing for the English version to make it fit the voices. I was really surprised when they didn't do that for XII.



Actually they tried even in XII i think.


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 20, 2009)

Well my excitement just went up about 10 notches.

Thank you for the scans and all that info destinator. 

50 hours is standard, although I did expect it to have a bit more in terms of story time (around 70 is what I figured).  But oh well, provided it has more story than XII, I'm good.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 20, 2009)

No Jp voices confirmed eh...that kinda seals my doubts about the import. Playasia just made another $80.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2009)

As long as it has FF12 quality voices and not FF10 I'm fine with English voices.


----------



## geG (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't understand the thing about 50 hours without sidequests being standard; that seems like a lot to me. Most of the time I can finish an FF game at around 40 hours on my first playthrough, and that's including the occasional side quest.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm hoping there are massive side quests and a plethora of optional bosses. After clocking more than 130 hrs in FFXII, I'll be disappoint if side questing is lacking.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 20, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> As long as it has FF12 quality voices and not FF10 I'm fine with English voices.




quality voices spoken thru fuckin paper cups you mean.

not gonna even touch ff10 with you lol, all that hate in your blood.

can't wait for this game...well... i can. last remnant and star ocean need playing.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2009)

Second half of last Remnant sucks huge balls, don't even bother.

And if you seriously thought FF10 had good voices...well...opinions are opinions


----------



## Vasp (Aug 21, 2009)

geG said:
			
		

> I don't understand the thing about 50 hours without sidequests being standard; that seems like a lot to me. Most of the time I can finish an FF game at around 40 hours on my first playthrough, and that's including the occasional side quest.



I have to agree. 50 hours purely on the storyline and not including any of the sidequests is quite a lot. A lot of the other FF's, even doing the extra stuff, I usually get around 40 hours. So I'm more then content with at least 50.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, I also agree. Though I seriously don't expect it to be 50 hours. And if it actually is, everyone needs to realize how ridiculously long the game is going to be considering the pace of the battle system.

But I'm also betting it's going to be around the 35-40 hours range with a few occasional side quests.


----------



## Helix (Aug 21, 2009)

> What won't be on the disc(s) for either version will be the native Japanese language track, unless you're buying the Japanese version. Anyone hoping for a dual-language voice over option will be sorely disappointed.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 21, 2009)

So, FFXIII will be on 3 discs for the 360 version?

Nifty ;o


----------



## destinator (Aug 25, 2009)

*bump*

New Scans from this weeks famitsu!


----------



## masterriku (Aug 25, 2009)

Boobs


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 25, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> So, FFXIII will be on 3 discs for the 360 version?
> 
> Nifty ;o



Ya I always knew they would work it out pretty well. Square has some amazing technology on their side.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 25, 2009)

They said they tried to compress it as much as possible but I'm sure they will make it so that the quality is equal to the PS3 version so yeah, it's great news that they are able to fit it in 3 discs. Not sure how that's even possible considering Lost Odyssey was four but good news nonetheless. 

I hope they haven't compressed the voice acting to the point they had with FF12 though.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 25, 2009)

I really hope XIII​ turns out to be good. I'm still stinging from the bitter disappointment of XII.


----------



## destinator (Aug 25, 2009)

I forgot, no Versus or Agito at TGS, SE will have all their focus on 13 and Birth by Sleep with NEW playable Demos!


----------



## geG (Aug 25, 2009)

Glad to see Birth By Sleep is finally getting some updates but still no Versus? I thought Nomura said that it would be at TGS a while back.


----------



## destinator (Aug 26, 2009)

Dengeki Scans:




> Say hello to Jihl Nabaat. Last seen acting smug in Square Enix's Final Fantasy XIII E3 trailer, she is the commander of PSICOM, the intelligence force of the theocratic government Lightning and gang are fighting against in the game. She is pretty, but she's also cruel and heartless, seeing the l'Cie as something below human. She also looks great in glasses.
> 
> "After graduating first in her class, Nabaat exercised her skills effortlessly within PSICOM and advanced steadily through the ranks," FFXIII sub-character designer Nao Ikeda told Famitsu magazine this week. "She handles daily policy and takes strategic command of the military when called for, so PSICOM's soldiers are generally always following her orders."
> 
> Her right-hand man in PSICOM is Yaag Rosch, a scarred, silver-haired last seen in the Tokyo Game Show 2008 trailer. A man who puts the protection of Cocoon ahead of everything else, he sees Lightning and her crew as major threat to the peace of his homeland and attacks them with some serious passion as a result. "Rosch graduated one position behind Nabaat after a long, painful time in the academy," Ikeda commented. "He is extremely talented, though not as much as Nabaat, and he's taken a similar elite-officer path through the PSICOM ranks. He often fights on the front lines himself, leading his forces at the forefront, and the scar down his forehead reflects the harsh training and fighting he's undertaken."



Link removed

*Snow as Playarts Model*

a


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 26, 2009)

Jihl *<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3*.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 26, 2009)

Reminds me of Vayne.


----------



## Dango (Aug 26, 2009)

I am loving the character designs for most of the FF13 characters so far;
Jihl wears glasses 

That's so cool. 
Yaag looks older than most of the other characters lol.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 26, 2009)

You know, the last religious psycho lady in a game I played impaled herself on half a dozen swords in a bloody sacrifice to her god.  Reps to anyone that knows which game I'm talking about.


----------



## Dango (Aug 26, 2009)

^
Only game that comes to mind is Heavenly Sword.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm late as hell, as usual, but I only just saw the E3 trailer for XIII. Beautiful visuals. Lovely in-game style, where everything looks very 'open' and free. But the voice acting? Dear God. It sounded like they were just bored to death while reading lines off the page. The dialogue? Even worse. Character design? Pretty, but kinda bland and uninspired. The plot looks like the epic/sweeping type, and it may well have complexity and potential, but none of the characters really grabbed me and stuck out as particularly interesting. To be fair, it's just a short trailer -- you can't really judge it properly at all without playing the game itself. Hopefully I'm wrong and the game will be great, but if so then the people in charge of putting the trailer together screwed up quite badly. It had plenty of eye candy, but not much else for me.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 26, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Reminds me of Vayne.


Ouch, well played.

Damn, I can't unsee it.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 26, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> I'm late as hell, as usual, but I only just saw the E3 trailer for XIII. Beautiful visuals. Lovely in-game style, where everything looks very 'open' and free. But the voice acting? Dear God. It sounded like they were just bored to death while reading lines off the page. The dialogue? Even worse. Character design? Pretty, but kinda bland and uninspired. The plot looks like the epic/sweeping type, and it may well have complexity and potential, but none of the characters really grabbed me and stuck out as particularly interesting. To be fair, it's just a short trailer -- you can't really judge it properly at all without playing the game itself. Hopefully I'm wrong and the game will be great, but if so then the people in charge of putting the trailer together screwed up quite badly. It had plenty of eye candy, but not much else for me.


welcome to jrpg's


----------



## Wesley (Aug 26, 2009)

Dango said:


> ^
> Only game that comes to mind is Heavenly Sword.



Nah, that ain't it.

And the trailer made me want everyone in their miserable little band to die.  "The whole world was against us!"  Yeah, I definiently want them to be stamped out like burning embers in the middle of an ocean.  Hate, hate, hate, hate, hate!


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 26, 2009)

I enjoyed some of the previous FFs, so I have nothing against the JRPG field as a whole.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 26, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Ouch, well played.
> 
> Damn, I can't unsee it.



No kidding.  That was an off the cuff remark, but after watching the trailer, yeah, definiently getting Vayne vibes from her.


----------



## destinator (Aug 27, 2009)

Chapter 455

Seems we might the FF13 release date in less than 2 weeks, if you didnt know it was said the release that would be announced "soon", between Gamescon and TGS. So that event fits perfectly.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 28, 2009)

Wesley said:


> No kidding.  That was an off the cuff remark, but after watching the trailer, yeah, definiently getting Vayne vibes from her.


Now that you've pointed it out, me too. Hopefully me and you are both proven wrong though, because Vayne sucked donkey balls. Specially that accent


----------



## Wesley (Aug 28, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Now that you've pointed it out, me too. Hopefully me and you are both proven wrong though, because Vayne sucked donkey balls. Specially that accent



She didn't have an accent and something tells me she won't be a sympathetic character.  Something that is probably true of the entire cast; all unsympathetic acrobatic bastards.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Aug 28, 2009)

Vayne was by far one of the best villains in FF.

Anyway, I'm still waiting for news of Versus XIII..


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 28, 2009)

Wesley said:


> She didn't have an accent and something tells me she won't be a sympathetic character.  Something that is probably true of the entire cast; all unsympathetic acrobatic bastards.


I was talking about Vayne's phony English accent


----------



## Wesley (Aug 28, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I was talking about Vayne's phony English accent



You sure it was phony?  Everyone in Dragon Quest VIII had an athuentic accent (well maybe not _everyone_).


----------



## geG (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah most of the characters in XII who had British accents had British actors.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 28, 2009)

Wesley said:


> You sure it was phony?  Everyone in Dragon Quest VIII had an athuentic accent (well maybe not _everyone_).


Okay, maybe not phony - to be honest it was actually pretty good 

But still, nobody talks like that anymore =X


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 28, 2009)

Wesley said:


> You sure it was phony?  Everyone in Dragon Quest VIII had an athuentic accent (well maybe not _everyone_).



I so hated that game's voice acting...it was too painful to hear and it ruined every epic moment, after i heard zangus say "bloke" for the thousandth time i just turned the voices off...and later i found out that the JP version didn't even have any voice acting...which made sense and at the same time raised more questions than it answered lol.


Why put voice acting but leave the protagonist silent? If they wanted to carry the original intention then everyone should have been silent. It doesn't make any sense whatsoever.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 29, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> But still, nobody talks like that anymore =X



I beg to differ ol' chap. :ho


----------



## Wesley (Aug 29, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I so hated that game's voice acting...it was too painful to hear and it ruined every epic moment, after i heard zangus say "bloke" for the thousandth time i just turned the voices off...and later i found out that the JP version didn't even have any voice acting...which made sense and at the same time raised more questions than it answered lol.
> 
> 
> Why put voice acting but leave the protagonist silent? If they wanted to carry the original intention then everyone should have been silent. It doesn't make any sense whatsoever.



Cor blimey!  :ho

Thank goodness not everyone's opinion has to matter, all the time.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 29, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> I beg to differ ol' chap. :ho




Yeah..... that's nothing like Vayne, so I'm still right


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 29, 2009)

I played XII in japanese so Vayne sounded fine...he sounded more like sephiroth than anything remotely british .


The ones i especially loved from XII's original cast were Gabranth (Solid fucking Snake in mah final fantasy) and Balthier (Sanji fron one piece...with 100% less ero-mind ) and Al-cid (Norio Wakamoto...playing the loverboy...interesting )


Also, do you remember those scenes with Vayne's father the emperor? HE was voiced by the 3rd Hokage from naruto . How was his dub voice like? Anywhere like the 3rd hokage's JP one in awesomeness and epicness?


----------



## DarkerThanBlack (Aug 30, 2009)

New screenzies!

All in-game except for the one of Jihl. Odin looks badass. Lightning holding his two scythes is even better.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 30, 2009)

DarkerThanBlack said:


> New screenzies!
> 
> All in-game except for the one of Jihl. Odin looks badass. Lightning holding his two scythes is even better.



:amazed

Wow the game looks incredible. I wish I could get some more info on FF Versus' Story.


----------



## Vault (Aug 31, 2009)

Fucking hell this look awesome


----------



## destinator (Sep 1, 2009)

Character on the back is supposed to be Serah

Source: Neogaf


----------



## Corran (Sep 1, 2009)

Anyone else pissed they won't include Japanese voices? One of their excuses is they want to keep the PS3 and Xbox versions the same so they wouldn't be able to fit it on the 3 discs they are using for the 360 version.

I'm kinda angry at this.


----------



## destinator (Sep 1, 2009)

Next Famitsu issue will also have another preview for FF13. Since it comes in the same week as the release announcement the date might even leak before the release party already.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 1, 2009)

Corran said:


> Anyone else pissed they won't include Japanese voices? One of their excuses is they want to keep the PS3 and Xbox versions the same so they wouldn't be able to fit it on the 3 discs they are using for the 360 version.
> 
> I'm kinda angry at this.



Just import like i'll do, it'll cut your wait by a few months and you end up with a superior version too .


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 1, 2009)

Why are they suddenly talking about potention DLC, when they said it would never happen a while back?


----------



## destinator (Sep 1, 2009)

Because they have been asked 395z834z273263i75z34²² times from western media. According to interviews Japan doesnt really care about DLC, however since the west apparently does, their choice is reconsidered.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 1, 2009)

JP voices as DLC could work lol. They could charge for it however much they want too .


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 1, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> JP voices as DLC could work lol. They could charge for it however much they want too .


But they said they were making an effort with the lipsync in the games.

That means there'll be mouth movements specific for each version of the game, and having a voice changing DLC for either one will fuck around with it 


Also, not sure if posted, but yeah:

*Okamiden, Possible Okami sequel?*


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 1, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Just import like i'll do, it'll cut your wait by a few months and you end up with a superior version too .



Except the USA versions usually have extra content. :ho



DarkerThanBlack said:


> New screenzies!
> 
> All in-game except for the one of Jihl. Odin looks badass. Lightning holding his two scythes is even better.
> 
> ...


Nomura. pek


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 1, 2009)

> Except the USA versions usually have extra content.


Nah, the international versions are the ones that have extra content, just look at FFX.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 1, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Nah, the international versions are the ones that have extra content, just look at FFX.



International of FF7 was just the US version. 

Same went with Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2, though they added a little bit more onto it.

FFX and 12 international though were legit bonuses added on, we will just need to wait and see the difference when FF13 is released in US.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 1, 2009)

So, most unlikeable cast of characters since FF8?  Anyone agree?


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 1, 2009)

Dunno, i agree that i seem to like them almost as much as the VIII cast, sure, but that amount of liking is really really high...so i can't agree with you entirely.

Good thing not all opinions need to matter all of the time, eh?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 1, 2009)

Wait...is someone implying FF VIII had a decent cast, let alone a competent one?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 1, 2009)

I think I can form a Beatrix level infactuation with Jihl. Other than that, I'll wait till I see more of the cast but for right now, Vanille looks like she's gonna annoy the shit out of me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 1, 2009)

Wesley said:


> So, most unlikeable cast of characters since FF8?  Anyone agree?



Squall has one of the largest FF characters fanbase though.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Sep 1, 2009)

Argh...i hope it has class system like the old school ones and FF9, i like the fact that certain chars have specific roles...argh


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 1, 2009)

Seems like the characters are gonna be given specific roles but whether or not they all end up homogenized is still unclear. I hope they remain with character specific roles as it adds some type of strategy to the battles.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 2, 2009)

Wesley said:


> So, most unlikeable cast of characters since FF8?  Anyone agree?



Well since 10 had the worse cast so far in final fantasy, I'll go with no.


----------



## stardust (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh, several characters in VIII weren't _that _bad. Zell and Selphie, for starters. I quite liked them.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Sep 2, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> Oh, several characters in VIII weren't _that _bad. Zell and Selphie, for starters. I quite liked them.



Argh...the best cast in recent FF history was FF9, but Garland should have been the villain not Kuja, Garland was badass...argh


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 2, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> Oh, several characters in VIII weren't _that _bad. Zell and Selphie, for starters. I quite liked them.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMn_381lMgU&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nickxcore (Sep 2, 2009)

geez when are they going to release news on FF13 versus? im dying to see gameplay footage


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 2, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Wait...is someone implying FF VIII had a decent cast, let alone a competent one?



Nah, i'm being quite upfront about it really. VIII was the first rpg i ever loved and is my fav game of all time, i loved all of the characters and generally "got" it all, some who do not don't like it, but that's true for anything i suppose.

Hell, i wasn't even into anime (well..like anime fans are...watching subs and keeping in touch with japanese news and differentiating it from all other types of animation, i did keep up with greek dubs...which is to say a fairly limited diet of shonen series and a few old classics) when i played it and it actually was a big part in my subsequent love affair with anime and manga...first thing i remember loving about true anime in it's original form is this feel i got as though i was watching FFVIII..and the subtitles helped in that a bunch too since old FFs had just text.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 2, 2009)

If Quistis and Vayne mated, that's what you'd get in Jihl.


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2009)

Wesley said:


> So, most unlikeable cast of characters since FF8?  Anyone agree?



Cast is average

I don't think there's been any Final Fantasy cast I haven't ever liked.. Except FF12 that cast sucked balls.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Sep 2, 2009)

I liked some of 12's cast, not all of them but some. 13 is looking good, I can't wait to play it.


----------



## destinator (Sep 2, 2009)

New gun o.O?

Source: 2ch


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 2, 2009)

Wesley said:


> So, most unlikeable cast of characters since FF8?  Anyone agree?



Nope. 

And the FFVIII cast was awesome.



destinator said:


> New gun o.O?
> 
> Source: 2ch



Looks like a machine gun.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 2, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Cast is average
> 
> I don't think there's been any Final Fantasy cast I haven't ever liked.. Except FF12 that cast sucked balls.



Except for Balthier and Fran. :ho


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 2, 2009)

i hope it has an airship


----------



## Wesley (Sep 2, 2009)

Al-Yasa said:


> i hope it has an airship



Trailer had a chase scene with some aerial combat.  They probably won't have an airship you can control directly and fly over the world map with (that's so FF1-9 don'tchayaknow? ), but there will be airship/cities.


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 2, 2009)

Why do most people dislike FF12?  In my opinion, it was the best FF game LOL


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 2, 2009)

MMOish battle system (if you've played FFXI as i have you'll instantly get it) homogenised characters (in relation to gameplay), boring loveless political story about boring things with gods that actually act like gods and don't get killed by the main character 3 hours in the game...which is not how FF does things. 

Also, it was too easy and the summons in it sucked.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 2, 2009)

TheDarkLord said:


> Why do most people dislike FF12?  In my opinion, it was the best FF game LOL



I stopped playing it because the plot seemed to repeat over and over:

- "Hey, look at the cool magic rock we found!"
- "Damn, the mean badguys stole our rock!"
- "There's a rumor of an even more powerful rock in a distant Dungeon!"
- "Hey, look at the cool magic rock we found!"

Over and over.  I kept waiting for the "oh wow" point where the plot merged into some masterful artwork, but it didn't seem like it was ever going to come.


----------



## geG (Sep 3, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Over and over.



It happens twice.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 3, 2009)

Geg said:


> It happens twice.



Nethicite and it's use were the driving force behind FF12's plot.  The various motives and desires of the cast surrounding it, the balance of power it threatened to displace and the people that would be caught in it's wake.  The number of times deficiated nethicite changed hands or attempts to that effect were manifold.  Manufactured nethicite as well, but much less frequently.  Day to day magicite, that was a common monster drop.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 3, 2009)

^Hmm so did you like or not?

The story felt undone... Not to mention a pretty boring cast of characters... 
A bit more polishing and it could have been a lot better..thats just my opinion though.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 3, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> ^Hmm so did you like or not?
> 
> The story felt undone... Not to mention a pretty boring cast of characters...
> A bit more polishing and it could have been a lot better..thats just my opinion though.



I liked it quite a bit and didn't find fault with it one way or another.


----------



## geG (Sep 3, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Nethicite and it's use were the driving force behind FF12's plot.  The various motives and desires of the cast surrounding it, the balance of power it threatened to displace and the people that would be caught in it's wake.  The number of times deficiated nethicite changed hands or attempts to that effect were manifold.  Manufactured nethicite as well, but much less frequently.  Day to day magicite, that was a common monster drop.



That's nice, but that wasn't what he said.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 3, 2009)

Geg said:


> That's nice, but that wasn't what he said.



Wasn't the reason for going to the Arcadian lab to steal one of the shards?


----------



## Bender (Sep 3, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Except for Balthier and Fran. :ho



Word


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 3, 2009)

Vayne and Penelo might as well have been cut from the game, they didn't contribute at all.... 

And I've heard people say Revenant Wing is shit... Anyone ever tried it, in this thread?


I miss Garland from Final Fantasy IX...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 3, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> And I've heard people say Revenant Wing is shit... Anyone ever tried it, in this thread?



I did, personally i really liked the game, the story while nothing extraordinary is a lot better than the one in XII, the main characters are better and even Vaan and Penelo improved a lot, the gameplay i guess it depends on personal tastes since it's kind of a strategic game!


----------



## Kaki (Sep 3, 2009)

I think it's dump to not offer a subtitled version. How hard is it to release a subtitled and dubbed version on different pressings? The subbed could even be limited edition and net a bit more cash for them. 

Sure, folks would complain about that but at least all of the options would be available.


----------



## Bender (Sep 3, 2009)

Kaki said:


> I think it's dump to not offer a subtitled version. How hard is it to release a subtitled and dubbed version on different pressings? The subbed could even be limited edition and net a bit more cash for them.
> 
> Sure, folks would complain about that but at least all of the options would be available.



I know that's what made Lost Odyssey so great so what the hell? 

I think it's this wayAmerican dub companies they think they're able to do better than the japanese at voice acting and best them at anime/voice acting/art and then some. That and because they'd have to pay them or something like that.


----------



## stardust (Sep 3, 2009)

I like most game dubs, but it'd be nice to even have the _option _for the original Japanese voices.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 3, 2009)

Well the reason given was that bug checking caused by the dual language track would extend the delay between JPN and US release dates too much. So, as I said just put them on different discs.


----------



## Bender (Sep 3, 2009)

Btw guys is it just me or does Lightning remind you of Motoko "The Major" from Ghost in the shell. 



Kaki said:


> Well the reason given was that bug checking caused by the dual language track would extend the delay between JPN and US release dates too much. So, as I said just put them on different discs.


----------



## Corran (Sep 3, 2009)

Kaki said:


> Well the reason given was that bug checking caused by the dual language track would extend the delay between JPN and US release dates too much. So, as I said just put them on different discs.



The 360 version was also given as an excuse. I'm not impressed with their reasons


----------



## Kaki (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't remember the 360 being used as an excuse to not double track the languages. 
Though I am firmly in the camp that suspects the addition of the 360 did not help the development.


----------



## Corran (Sep 3, 2009)

^In the gametrailers interview one of the reasons is the space. They could fit it on PS3 but not 360 and they want to keep the games the same on both platforms. It would probably force them to use 4 discs instead of 3 for the 360 version.


----------



## Bender (Sep 3, 2009)

Corran said:


> ^In the gametrailers interview one of the reasons is the space. They could fit it on PS3 but not 360 and they want to keep the games the same on both platforms. It would probably force them to use 4 discs instead of 3 for the 360 version.



Then why don't the goddamn X-box people convert to PS3  It' scoming out cheaper this year


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 3, 2009)

Because people like different games. 

I don't see the big deal about the dub, it's a high profile game which will probably mean the voice acting is well done. A few rpgs as of late have been pretty good voice acting like persona, lost odyssey and valkyria chronicles. So don't see why FF13 wouldn't have good voice acting.


----------



## Corran (Sep 3, 2009)

Not really arguing if the dub is good or bad. Just having the option would be a huge plus. Other games have done it so why not this one.


----------



## Bender (Sep 4, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Because people like different games.
> 
> I don't see the big deal about the dub, it's a high profile game which will probably mean the voice acting is well done. A few rpgs as of late have been pretty good voice acting like persona, lost odyssey and valkyria chronicles. So don't see why FF13 wouldn't have good voice acting.



As the person above me said 

It's about making the option available to you


----------



## masterriku (Sep 4, 2009)

Why not just import I'm pretty sure japan the America's count as region 1.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah more options is nice, but owell gotta use whatcha get.


----------



## Bender (Sep 4, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah more options is nice, but owell gotta use whatcha get.



Yeah but sometimes people want more afterall that's what made Lost Odyssey so popular.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 4, 2009)

For the first time since FF7 I do not have a console, just a super PC, so no FF for me-

OH, IT'S COMING OUT ON PC AS WELL?


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 4, 2009)

Corran said:


> Not really arguing if the dub is good or bad. Just having the option would be a huge plus. Other games have done it so why not this one.



Why should they ?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 4, 2009)

I would hand out hugs for the option to use the original voice acting with subtitles and a none real time battle mode.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 4, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Yeah but sometimes people want more afterall that's what made Lost Odyssey so popular.



True though lost odyssey English voice acting was amazing.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 5, 2009)

> Then why don't the goddamn X-box people convert to PS3


Why did so many people vote for Bush? Why do people like Skip Beat? Why do so many love Twilight? These are difficult questions to answer, mainly becuase even if you find the answer you cannot change their preference.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 5, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Why not just import I'm pretty sure japan the America's count as region 1.


there's that little problem that not everyone understands japanese and the japanese version doesn't have english subtitles/menus.


----------



## destinator (Sep 7, 2009)

Japanese release date is december 17th!

Polly-chan did it again


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 7, 2009)

Good news for importers and Japanese folks that it's out this year then.

I think it is a simple fact that multi-platform games will always fail to take advantage of all of either system's strengths because of the need for parity. In this regard FFXIII will suffer because of the Xbox's having DVD in that there will be no Japanese voice-track (and hopefully nothing else), but other multi-platform games may have to forgo something else because of limitations in the PS3. It's unfortunate, but is probably more common than one might think.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 7, 2009)

No one really cares about Japanese VA's, everyone who's going to buy the game will buy it regardless and Square knows it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 7, 2009)

That's true, which is why I never said otherwise. It is still a feature that some people want, so it will make the game slightly worse for them.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2009)

Friend already going to buy Jap version, so I'll play that one when he lets me borrow it and then I'll play english one on my 360 then play it again 2 years down the line on ps3, probably anyway


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 7, 2009)

It's not that nobody cares for JP voices, it's that even without them people will still want to play the game.

It's fairly hilarious saying nobody cares for the original language of the game...if anything only native English speaking countries care about the USA language-version, Japanese people and everybody else who has no ties to it obviously would prefer the original, with subtitles in their native language if Japanese is not a language they understand.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 7, 2009)

I for one, am no longer rushing to buy it after the xbox discs and one language thing. We know they will release an ultimate version soon enough. 

Here's to versus having dual tracks.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2009)

Huh? What did the XBOX disc do? Mean have more then 1? Didn't stop ff7-9 being loved.


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2009)

I actually like multiple discs as much as single discs. FF7, 8 and 9 did that to me


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 7, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Huh? What did the XBOX disc do? Mean have more then 1? Didn't stop ff7-9 being loved.


I think he meant the Xbox's choice of the DVD disc which caused them to drop the Japanese track. I'd imagine he'd be getting the game on the PS3 regardless.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 7, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> It's not that nobody cares for JP voices, it's that even without them people will still want to play the game.
> 
> It's fairly hilarious saying nobody cares for the original language of the game...if anything only native English speaking countries care about the USA language-version, Japanese people and everybody else who has no ties to it obviously would prefer the original, with subtitles in their native language if Japanese is not a language they understand.



If people really cared they wouldn't buy the game.


----------



## stardust (Sep 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I actually like multiple discs as much as single discs. FF7, 8 and 9 did that to me



As long as it means better quality, I don't mind multiple discs at all.


----------



## Corran (Sep 8, 2009)

Actually it could mean lower quality. I remember reading something about if a game hits 4 discs on xbox there is an extra fee the publisher has to pay. I need to look this up and see if they have changed their policy.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 8, 2009)

Because none of us can say what the game should be or what happened in development, I'm just saying there is a good chance of a re release and I like to wait on games like that. Secondly, it's not like it's a game that needs support being that it's FFXIII.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 8, 2009)

LO had 5 languages and 4 discs. Lazy square, lazy


----------



## Kaki (Sep 8, 2009)

Really, they say it's because they are in a rush for a simultaneous release. But at the same time they say the dub is very good. What's the deal? Get it moving SE.


----------



## Corran (Sep 8, 2009)

They aren't going to say "Our dub isn't great"


----------



## Kaki (Sep 8, 2009)

Heh, I'm just saying that the dub is somewhat done and if they keep working they could be glitch testing a dual language build before release time.


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2009)

Corran said:


> Actually it could mean lower quality. I remember reading something about if a game hits 4 discs on xbox there is an extra fee the publisher has to pay. I need to look this up and see if they have changed their policy.



I remember something similar.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 8, 2009)

Still LO did it and Microsoft could just write SE a cheque to cover the fee if it were a concern.


----------



## Corran (Sep 8, 2009)

LO was published by Microsoft wasn't it?
I don't think they would do it for SE because it would earn them a shitload of money if they did the 4 discs. It would sell either way so why give away free money


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 8, 2009)

Corran said:


> Actually it could mean lower quality. I remember reading something about if a game hits 4 discs on xbox there is an extra fee the publisher has to pay. I need to look this up and see if they have changed their policy.



That has nothing to do with lower quality. It just means square has to drop some money.


----------



## Corran (Sep 8, 2009)

Or drop some features. Whichever is cheaper.


----------



## destinator (Sep 8, 2009)

Link

Old pics


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 8, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> If people really cared they wouldn't buy the game.



What part of "even without something you care for, you still can care for what is left" is so hard for you to understand?

You like big boobs, yes? You can still like a girl with tiny boobs if the rest of her is up to par though, right? Doesn't mean you stopped liking boobs or you somehow never did like them in the first place, all it means that you don't JUST like boobs.



We do like JP voices in our JP games very much...though we also like good epic fights and pretty CG and innovative turnbased gameplay and summons that turn to horses...and all these things are still there regardless of the voices...so ones not able to import or play JP games with no subs will still get XIII due to the aforementioned things...which is what SE is going after in not including the voices.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 8, 2009)

Kaki said:


> Still LO did it and *Microsoft could just write SE a cheque to cover the fee if it were a concern.*



  

Not a chance.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 8, 2009)

So it's finally official, FF13 will be released in japan December 17th at the price of $100. Holy crap, talk about milking the costumers..


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't see that price, 8800 yen/9240 yen with tax, as a surprise since past games have been in the same price range for them and they still sold millions so its hardly "milking". Also, Japan doesn't really have a "price ceiling" for games like in the West where it will cost USD$59.99.

So it doesn't cost "$100" unless you're importing it.


----------



## destinator (Sep 8, 2009)

Website update


Demo stuff:
earlier post

Trailer description:
earlier post


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 8, 2009)

Athrum said:


> So it's finally official, FF13 will be released in japan December 17th at the price of $100. Holy crap, talk about milking the costumers..



DrgaonQuest 6 was a little over 11,000 yen when it came out  

I reserved FF 13 for Xbox, only two reserves for the game period 0_0  which kinda surprised me but I am sure they will increase soon.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 8, 2009)

Why are we even talking in dollars? The yen has strengthened abnormally against the dollar for a while. ~ 9000 yen (incl. tax) is the standard price for FF isn't it?

Also games in Japan do not have a price ceiling like in the West. Higher profile games are sold at higher prices, like Goku said. This is very rare elsewhere, however a recent example of it is CoD:MW2.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 8, 2009)

Call of duty 4 gonna be more then 60? Since when?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 8, 2009)

You must mean MW2. It's being sold in the UK at a RRP of £54.99, so most retailers will have it for £50 as opposed to the standard £39.99.


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm sure Amazon will have it for around £40-45, otherwise £50 is really pushing it and i'm not sure i'll get it straight away.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 8, 2009)

Online retailers are generally cheaper. I suspect they'll be sticking to £45 (their pre-order price) for a while.


----------



## destinator (Sep 8, 2009)

Lightning in Town (from TGS Demo).

Good impressions from IGN who played the demo:
Iron Maiden

*Theme Song: *Iron Maiden


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 8, 2009)

Playasia imports are open and have a discount if you preorder early...which i think adds up with the coupons.


----------



## destinator (Sep 8, 2009)

PA doesnt send to Europe, fuckers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway...


Serah!

Short new scenes


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 8, 2009)

Try yesasia...though i've never used them myself.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 8, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> What part of "even without something you care for, you still can care for what is left" is so hard for you to understand?
> 
> You like big boobs, yes? You can still like a girl with tiny boobs if the rest of her is up to par though, right? Doesn't mean you stopped liking boobs or you somehow never did like them in the first place, all it means that you don't JUST like boobs.
> 
> ...



Like I said no one really cares about voice acting.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 8, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> DrgaonQuest 6 was a little over 11,000 yen when it came out
> 
> I reserved FF 13 for Xbox, only two reserves for the game period 0_0  which kinda surprised me but I am sure they will increase soon.



OMG! You have a PS3 and are going to buy it for Xbox??? The shame..


----------



## Kaki (Sep 8, 2009)

He's nostalgic about switching discs. 



> Not a chance.


 Oh right, they didn't really drive a truck of cash up to SE's office. That was just a rabid speculation.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 8, 2009)

Athrum said:


> OMG! You have a PS3 and are going to buy it for Xbox??? The shame..



Achievements    .


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2009)

Athrum said:


> OMG! You have a PS3 and are going to buy it for Xbox??? The shame..



I'm doing so too. I'll buy it on ps3 when it's like 20 bucks but I see no other reason to get it over 360. On my 360 i get to talk to people while playing plus achievements.


----------



## Diamond (Sep 9, 2009)

The disk of this game will feel at home in my ps3.


----------



## destinator (Sep 9, 2009)

Sazh son


More new clips


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh he has a little boy, that's cool.


----------



## geG (Sep 9, 2009)

Haha   what


----------



## destinator (Sep 9, 2009)

Sweden must be breaking the law

Some stuff about FF13 in the beginning, shows short scenes from Snows and Lightning + Gestalt Mode


----------



## Kaki (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Saiko (Sep 9, 2009)

I dont know if I should buy a PS3 for this Game.. 

Why couldnt they make it for the PC ?


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 9, 2009)

Saiko said:


> I dont know if I should buy a PS3 for this Game..
> 
> Why couldnt they make it for the PC ?



Cause pc has starcraft and diablo.


----------



## Corran (Sep 9, 2009)

Saiko you have at least 6 months to decide


----------



## destinator (Sep 9, 2009)

New gameplay from the event:


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 9, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Achievements    .



Trophies.


----------



## destinator (Sep 10, 2009)

Angelbabe.....


In better quality and some new shots.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 10, 2009)

Haha Dajh's fro is quite nappy. Obviously his is still in the making since he probably doesn't take care of it as much as Sazh does his.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 10, 2009)

Saiko said:


> I dont know if I should buy a PS3 for this Game..
> 
> Why couldnt they make it for the PC ?



You have a 360? get it for that then, unless they cancelled the 360 version of the game when I wasn't looking.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 10, 2009)

A 360 version? Nice.

Haven't been keeping up with the updates.


----------



## destinator (Sep 11, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEnexMO1-0I[/YOUTUBE]

Serah Images from that Video

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 11, 2009)

pekpek


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 11, 2009)

Yaag always looks so angry 

And Serah looks like the innocent, girly version of Lightning ^___^


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 11, 2009)

destinator said:


> Lightning in Town (from TGS Demo).
> 
> Good impressions from IGN who played the demo:
> Calcio Debate: Should Milan Play Andrea Pirlo As The Trequartista?
> ...



All girls playing. :ho


----------



## stardust (Sep 11, 2009)

Have you seen what the guys look like in this game?

I believe that says it all.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 11, 2009)

Battle system look like XII. 

Not really interested in that.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 11, 2009)

destinator said:


> New gameplay from the event:



That link no longer works.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 11, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Battle system look like XII.
> 
> Not really interested in that.



How is the battle system like XII's?  The main similarity is being able to see the enemy before you engage.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 12, 2009)

Not having to mash on the X button to grind is a good thing.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> How is the battle system like XII's?  The main similarity is being able to see the enemy before you engage.



Indeed, if anything this looks more like chrono trigger.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 12, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Battle system look like XII.
> 
> Not really interested in that.



Wait what, you must be watching the wrong videos.


----------



## stardust (Sep 12, 2009)

This shot looks absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 12, 2009)

Sazh's animation for his battle stance looks... awkward. And looking at the video again I can see why ExoSkel says that it looks like FFXII's battle system. At a quick glance it does look similar but the mechanics are different.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 12, 2009)

Has there been any word on when FFVSXIII is being released?


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 12, 2009)

2010-2011.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 12, 2009)

This is going to force to me to buy a PS3, sigh... 

No matter how it turns out, I think this game will be more appealing than XII was....


----------



## Vault (Sep 12, 2009)

Its on 360 too you know


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 12, 2009)

I know... I'm just used to the playstation... Well my friend does own a 360 here, hmm..

Never mind.. Good point..


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 12, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> 2010-2011.


Damn, really? If it's not coming out till Q2-Q3 2010 in Japan then it's definitely not hitting the States till at least Q1 2011. Now that I think about it, I wonder what this means for KH3? 



Nightfall said:


> This is going to force to me to buy a PS3, sigh...
> 
> No matter how it turns out, I think this game will be more appealing than XII was....


It's the perfect time to get a PS3 though. The Slim was just released and the prices cut to $299; if you get it on Black Friday it'll be a steal. Considering it's one of the best firmware upgradable Bluray players on the market, you're getting a lot from it.



Vault said:


> Its on 360 too you know


Not FFVSXIII.


----------



## Vault (Sep 12, 2009)

Suzuku The guy was talking about ff13 though and Night i only said that becausewhy waste money buying ps3 for one game when you might have 360 and just get it there


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 12, 2009)

I know, but I thought that if he wanted to play FFXIII he'd want to enjoy VS as well.


----------



## Vault (Sep 12, 2009)

That makes sense


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 12, 2009)

I do...

Oh well I'll see what I decide to do, 299 isn't a bad deal for a PS3... I'm not sure yet... And I'm sure there are other games worth my time on the PS3 as well...

Both have pros and cons, and it isn't really my 360, and my friend who owns it is a bit selfish... and random, he might have sold it by next year....

I'm just indecisive...^^


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 12, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> I do...
> 
> Oh well I'll see what I decide to do, 299 isn't a bad deal for a PS3... I'm not sure yet... And I'm sure there are other games worth my time on the PS3 as well...
> 
> ...


Why not just make sure he sells it to you ;o  At a _friendly_ discount of course.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> Damn, really? If it's not coming out till Q2-Q3 2010 in Japan then it's definitely not hitting the States till at least Q1 2011. Now that I think about it, I wonder what this means for KH3?




KH3 has to be announced first lol.


The 2 portable ones should last us the wait.


----------



## destinator (Sep 13, 2009)

OR


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 13, 2009)

That thing drops a silver bangle .


----------



## destinator (Sep 13, 2009)

What I could read so far, also it seems the pic is a bit cut off, at the right side are weaknesses listed.

チェーン耐性
Chain Resistance

ブレイク値
Break Points/Number/Count


ドロップアイテム
Drop Items
　　シルバーバングル
　　Silver Bangle


レアドロップアイテム
Rare Drop
　　---

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2szLf7R_kD4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 13, 2009)

It also has enthunder...i assume that's like Xi where you hit and each hit also does a small amount of elemental damage based on what kind of enspell you have.


----------



## destinator (Sep 13, 2009)

Added the source of the screen to the last post, that one should be much clearer!

Act And Potency Thomas Aquinas In Connection With World 

All scans from the last famitsu (sadly in chinese).


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 13, 2009)

Does this FF have pretty boys with flashy hair? I really hate that kind of character.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 13, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> Does this FF have pretty boys with flashy hair? I really hate that kind of character.



all 90% of FF character are like that dood.

I wish FF-X main chara was Jecht.


----------



## destinator (Sep 13, 2009)

Some stuff from the famitsu scans:

runedh from gamefaqs translated some stuff:

It seems that Sazh works in the tourist air travel department.

When you switch optima, the camera will focus on the change and the characters' poses the first time round but we will see the shortened version of this change during and after the 2nd change.

During optima change, a light will surround the character and the colour is based on the role. Blaster is blue and defender is yellow.

Some newly revealed Optimas include Vanguard, Buster & Support, Assault + Buster and Strike Shield.

Role affects the abilities that we can use. Lightning is indeed using Provoke.
No Flash, this is mean.
It is a Defender's ability.

There are different types of Cie Corpse. They different in names, looks and size. Some sort of hierarchy/levels exists and this affects the type.

Sazh's new gun is the results from combining his 2 pistols

Auto commands exist for every Role. I think this was translated to be either the Assalt or Rush command in previous screenshots. The A.I. will choose to act according to your circumstances. You can get through battles without thinking this way but it does not guarantee success during boss fights.

Enemies are agressive so Optima Change is necessary. (They are trying very hard to convince people that Optimas are very important and that the game will not be easy throughout the interview. Makes me worried lol).

Attacks and magic can miss due to movement/change in position. One of the guy suggests to wait till enemies are gathered together before using multi target attacks.

They're still trying to make changes to the difficulty balance but they stress again that they're more strict this time.

The use of boost items can let you start battles with time gauges that are more filled. Included to help weaker players. If your battle rank is low you get more of these items. If it's high you get less.

Libra has a few levels and can affect the A.I. (I assume A.I. of the playable characters).

Spells like Protect becomes more important this time.

More

Source: redberrie from finalfantasyversusxiii.net


Summarized translations about the optima battle system.

Basically there’s no limit for the amount of times you can use the Optima Change. However, the time taken for the switch will be counted into the overall battle time taken and that enemies will still be able to attack/toss you into the air. The 1st time that Optima Change is activated, your characters will do the nice pretty poses and the words ‘Optima Change’ will be splashed across your screen. However, for the 2nd switch onwards, characters will do a shortened version of the posing thingy.

There are 5 Roles that have been disclosed so far; [9th scan]

1) Attacker – Attack! Normal weaponary attacks and magic are enabled.
2) Blaster – Responsible for the boosting the chain meter.
3) Defender – Defend.
4) Healer – Heals! No attack moves are enabled.
5) Enhancer – Does support work, such as speedy attacks/magic?

Each Role has some special skills that can be learnt and also, an Attacker’s skills will up that character’s own attack abilities as well as his/her partners in the group.

With the assigning and mixing of different roles, you’ll have something known as the ‘Best Combo Group’, whereby the actual name of it will depend on the roles assigned. The list of ‘Best Combo Group’ options available during battle will have decided/set up prior to battle.

Other than the 4 other ‘Best Combo Group’ revealed in this issue *already mentioned by Des*, there’s also a recap on 4 previously revealed ones *names might feel a bit queer due to the jap ->> chinese ->> english translation:

1) Strike – For a party of 2, with both acting as Attackers.
2) Destructive – 2 Attackers + 1 Enhancer. Possibility of firing up the Attackers damage impact?
3) Tri-Strike – 2 Attackers + 1 Blaster. The Blaster will work with the Attackers in attacking the same target.
4) Tri-Blow – 2 Blasters following the lead of the Attacker in damaging whichever target it is, seemingly a strategy formed for stacking chain attacks.

The mag predicts that for example a party of 3 x the possibility of 5 Roles (if all are indeed opened up for selection at all times) = it will give you an estimation of at least 125 ‘Best Combo Group’s.

And somehow in the interview, it was mentioned that having 3 Attackers in 1 team wouldn’t necessarily give you a very good attack strategy if you’re unable to stack your chain attacks; and that while facing mass number of enemies, a 3 Blasters strategy can be employed or 2 Blasters + 1 Healer.

All in all, the 3 of them kept emphasising that player’s would have to observe the situation and Optima Change accordingly, and that stacking the chain is impt to speedy KO enemies.



Okays, that just sounded so damn complicated. T_____T survival mission 101 and we're highly encouraged to grab and utilise all the 'resources'. ><"

*last scan to go! the interview about what to expect for TGS*


----------



## destinator (Sep 15, 2009)

Free bump!?

New stuff abotu Serah.

Serah Farron (VA: Minako Kotobuki)

She is Lightning's younger sister. A headstrong girl who believes in solving her own problems and not getting other people involved. She is always very concerned for her elder sister. She wears a necklace on her chest, a present from Snow. Lightning does not approve of her engagement with Snow. Like her sister, she is a L'Cie and is marked with a tattoo of two red spheres on her left arm.

There should be a new scan from jump soon.

Pendant: CB, I Have A Mission For You


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 15, 2009)

Never noticed till now that the battle system reminds me of Grandia, which is one of the best out there.

This will so make up for FFXII.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't know, that using only one character thing doesnt seem right to me


----------



## destinator (Sep 15, 2009)

Serah


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 15, 2009)

Sera has officially surpassed Vanille...i never thought this would be possible...i think it's the zettai ryouiki.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm never buying Square Enix again.  No more DQ, no more FF, not even Supcom 2.  Not another f-ing penny.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh but you will....

They always come back.....


----------



## Wesley (Sep 17, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Oh but you will....
> 
> They always come back.....



Yeah?  You have no idea how f-ing pissed I am right now.  There is no forgiving them now.  I wish all of their employees to be afflicted with puss dripping boils, I want roaches to lay eggs in their ears, spiders nesting in their nostrils, fire ants in their lungs.  I want their eyes to bleed boiling iron, their tongues to swell and blister, their guts torn out by rabid ferrets _from the inside_.  I want their studios to be burned by malevolent, sentinent flames that will not stop spreading until all that bears their logo is reduced to ASH.  I want every rom for every game that they've ever made to be infected with a PC destroying WORM that only gets more virulent with every server it destroys.  Every reminder of them expunged from the face of the earth and every electromagnetic wave floating through space that bears even a whisper of their existence to be entropied into nothingness.

F-.  Them.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 17, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I'm never buying Square Enix again.  No more DQ, no more FF, not even Supcom 2.  Not another f-ing penny.



What happenedbesides the character in 13 looking worse as more are revealed


----------



## Wesley (Sep 17, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> What happenedbesides the character in 13 looking worse as more are revealed



I don't want to go into any details, but you know how we kept making jokes about the guys looking more and more like women?  Those aren't so funny anymore.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 17, 2009)

Can't wait for SnowxSerah fanarts. 

I wonder if there is a SnowxLightningxSerah triangle? :ho


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 19, 2009)

Right, seeing as Play Asia won't ship this to EU, what would be the best way of me getting this game?


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 19, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Right, seeing as Play Asia won't ship this to EU, what would be the best way of me getting this game?



Waiting for the EU release or Ebay.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 19, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Waiting for the EU release or Ebay.


PS3 is region free, so there's no point in waiting for the EU release when you can get the NA release (unless they come out at the same time, I dunno) :3

I'm probably gonna want both eitherway. Serah's JP VA is gonna be amazing, I don't think I'll be able to hold back from getting it 

eBay might be good, there's always a chance that there won't be a customs fee, unlike buying from playasia, etc which is 100% certain


----------



## On and On (Sep 19, 2009)

i want this game now  i need my ff fix. last remnant isn't cutting it anymore


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 19, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> PS3 is region free, so there's no point in waiting for the EU release when you can get the NA release (unless they come out at the same time, I dunno) :3
> 
> I'm probably gonna want both eitherway. Serah's JP VA is gonna be amazing, I don't think I'll be able to hold back from getting it
> 
> eBay might be good, there's always a chance that there won't be a customs fee, unlike buying from playasia, etc which is 100% certain


Go for eBay, it's by far the cheapest method of importing games that I know of.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 19, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> PS3 is region free, so there's no point in waiting for the EU release when you can get the NA release (unless they come out at the same time, I dunno) :3
> 
> I'm probably gonna want both eitherway. Serah's JP VA is gonna be amazing, I don't think I'll be able to hold back from getting it
> 
> eBay might be good, there's always a chance that there won't be a customs fee, unlike buying from playasia, etc which is 100% certain



IIRC there's supposed to be a world wide release for the non-JP version.


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> IIRC there's supposed to be a world wide release for the non-JP version.



Yeah, that's the plan.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 19, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Go for eBay, it's by far the cheapest method of importing games that I know of.


Hmm, then that's what I'll probably do for the JP version xD



mystictrunks said:


> IIRC there's supposed to be a world wide release for the non-JP version.


See, I knew that, it totally slipped my mind though 

Well, it's all good then. I could play around with the JP version until the English version arrives, like I did for FFX2, FFXII, Crisis Core then finally Dissidia =)


----------



## destinator (Sep 23, 2009)

New stuff from Famtisu

Serah's hairstyle is derived from another title's actress
Hope was designed during the audition for motion capture
Snow and Serah's necklaces are engagement necklaces
Remember the FF13 title logo
Hope's the only person allowed to call Lightning, Light-san. Even the dev staff is required to call her Lightning (
The menu screen for the TGS demo will still have an important menu selection still hidden. Can't talk about the secret atm. Important aspect related to 13's system.

-Sahz' summon is a red armor wearing fire elemental person that changes into a car
-^--Original summon, not Ifrit
-Snow's weapon is the embroidery on the inside of his coat
-The [TGS] demo has the "knock up" command removed. It's automatically executed to make gameplay easier
-Sahz' afro moves around subtley as he walks
-There's a wind parameter. When there's wind, plants sway. The afro sways as well
-Lightning used to be a slave/held captive?

Versus XIII
Nomura - new information blowout will be after the new year. I want to let some information out soon, but the dev team is telling me, not until quality's improved further.
*not sure how to best translate the next part
-When a monster appears on the road, it appears to be small compared to the buildings around it. But when compared to footbridges, it looks big. Those kind of days (lol)
^---My guess is he's referring to relative sizes of structures, monsters, etc

FF13Agito
-Might release information before versus. The battle is very different from before. It's different from Crisis Core and is more or less like an action game.
-will not be shown at TGS. Third Birthday will have a small showing at TGS

More as it comes in.


----------



## destinator (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Suzuku (Sep 23, 2009)

In the top half Serah says "Me too, because I love this place".

Don't know enough Kanji to read the bottom half; says something about "today".


----------



## destinator (Sep 24, 2009)

Videos
Asce 

Asce
Asce
Asce






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 24, 2009)

That PS3 model looks horrendous.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## Gnome (Sep 24, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> That PS3 model looks horrendous.



^ This

10char


----------



## Inugami (Sep 24, 2009)

Come on ..it doesn't look that bad its just the pink .


----------



## Gnome (Sep 24, 2009)

the PS3 is suppose to be the Manbox


----------



## Inugami (Sep 24, 2009)

Real Men Wear Pink


----------



## destinator (Sep 24, 2009)

machiavelli2009




Gamecover?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 24, 2009)

Waah, that gamecover should be the artwork on the PS3 instead


----------



## destinator (Sep 24, 2009)

Based on the item screen, 7 members seem possible at a maximum!


----------



## Memos (Sep 24, 2009)

WTF is up with that game cover? I'm guessing it's not the official final design.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 24, 2009)

Anyone want to buy the FF7 PS3 from me?  Thinking of selling it. And since this is a FF thread might aswell ask here.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 24, 2009)

Memos said:


> WTF is up with that game cover? I'm guessing it's not the official final design.



Ugh, they better stick with the demo case.  That looks 100000x better than what they have up there.  

Who the fuck are their design team over there at SCEJ/Squeenix?


----------



## Vault (Sep 24, 2009)

The box art


----------



## Memos (Sep 24, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Ugh, they better stick with the demo case.  That looks 100000x better than what they have up there.
> 
> Who the fuck are their design team over there at SCEJ/Squeenix?



FF13: Barbie Horsez Edition


----------



## Vault (Sep 24, 2009)

More like the Prince charming editiong


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 24, 2009)

Memos said:


> FF13: Barbie Horsez Edition


----------



## Memos (Sep 24, 2009)

Exactly.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 24, 2009)

why people get surprised??

FF was never a manly game just look at the cast of Dissidia all are a bunch of bishies .


----------



## Gnome (Sep 24, 2009)

^


WTF is this thing? i can't tell!


----------



## destinator (Sep 24, 2009)

More vids:

Rin
Rin
Rin


----------



## Sesha (Sep 24, 2009)

Really Sony, white and pink? What a godawful PS3 model.


"Myself as well, because I love this place. About this meeting, today is the last [time]."

That's basically what I got from it. Not a good translation, but my Japanese is kinda wonky atm, and not knowing the context makes translating a little more complicated.


----------



## destinator (Sep 25, 2009)

From the TGS Trailer:


----------



## Corran (Sep 25, 2009)

Never before have nipples been so realistic in a videogame


----------



## Gnome (Sep 25, 2009)

am i the only one who thinks the 2 main characters should switch names with each other?


----------



## Helix (Sep 25, 2009)

But then Lightning would have to use Snow and Snow would have to use Lightning. I don't think it would fit.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 25, 2009)

i watched the Demo, Lightning was using fire. don't pull that BS on me


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 25, 2009)

Everytime I see Snow, I expect him to sing this little diddy.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 25, 2009)

Snow nipples creep me out.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 25, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Snow nipples creep me out.



you're just being hypnotized by their magical powers


----------



## Inugami (Sep 25, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> you're just being hypnotized by their magical powers



I hate the fact that I fear you are saying the truth .


----------



## destinator (Sep 25, 2009)

MadaIta FC

Another video


----------



## Helix (Sep 25, 2009)

I like when Shiva turns into the icecycle. (Haha, get it? It's suppose to be icicle.)


----------



## destinator (Sep 26, 2009)

Link removed

some stuff from tgs trailer (extreme bad quality)

Extra info from neogaf



> So I hear that in the Lightning demo of FFXIII, under "key items" there are stuff like "Unicorn Shop", "Auto-Receiver", "Survival Knife" and "Odin Gem". The Odin Gem is obviously what allows her to summon, the Survival Knife is a birthday present she received, and the Unicorn Shop is an item which.... allows you to use the Unicorn Shop (?!).
> 
> Weapon levels are also confirmed, and under the equipment section of the menu, one of the Japanese bloggers noticed there are 6 weapon types shown. Aside from the 5 already known, there is also a spear type. This pretty much confirms there will be a 6th playable character who will be using spear type weapons.


----------



## Savior (Sep 27, 2009)

New trailer is out.



Pretty nice but I'd like to see a similar version of it just in english.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 28, 2009)

That trailer is kinda of spoilerific.
Also seems we got our last playable character at the end of the trailer.


----------



## destinator (Sep 28, 2009)

Eh apparently she is a l'Cie working for Sanctum.


----------



## geG (Sep 28, 2009)

Cool trailer.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 28, 2009)

That trailer reminded me of one reason I liked FFXII. Lack of a blatant love story.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 28, 2009)

SMH @ Sazh riding around doing drive-bys.


----------



## Shrimp (Sep 28, 2009)

wtf is this music?
why can't they try and keep the old style of music?
is snow a p*d*p****?
why i can't get myself to like the white haired guy with black leather clothes?
did serah die?
why all summons are fucking mechs?
were the guards amused by snow's abs to not shoot him?
why the kid pwnd snow near the end of the video?
who's going to be god in this final fantasy(i hope is not the emo white black leather guy)?


----------



## Angelus (Sep 28, 2009)

lol, thanks to the stupid hairstyle, that Sazh dude looks too funny to take seriously, even when he trys to look cool in his mecha racer.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 28, 2009)

I wonder how many time spents Yaag on the fashion cut hair boutique  to get  that stupid hairdo ...


----------



## Athrum (Sep 28, 2009)

Shrimp said:


> wtf is this music?
> why can't they try and keep the old style of music?
> is snow a p*d*p****?
> why i can't get myself to like the white haired guy with black leather clothes?
> ...



Well, black leather dude is a villain so its ok to not like him. And yeah, seems Serah died, which looks like a huge spoiler


----------



## Shrimp (Sep 28, 2009)

i just noticed, Yaag has a fucking necktie-like leather piece
i really don't want him to be the main villain


----------



## geG (Sep 28, 2009)

I think it was said somewhere in an interview that he's more like the Turks, Seifer, or Seymour, a recurring villain who's not the main antagonist.

I'm more worried about Jihl possibly being the main antagonist.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2009)

Did they just show one of the main characters dying...uh...what the fuckkkkk


----------



## excellence153 (Sep 28, 2009)

Shrimp said:


> wtf is this music?
> why can't they try and keep the old style of music?



It's the theme song.  It's not going to be playing throughout the whole game.


----------



## Deimos (Sep 28, 2009)

High quality version


----------



## Vault (Sep 28, 2009)

Apparently Versus 13 gameplay was shown at TGS  But the developer said its more like a technological build


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 28, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> It's the theme song.  It's not going to be playing throughout the whole game.



Music has gone downhill though, ever since Uematsu left..


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 28, 2009)

Trailer with subs :3


----------



## Wesley (Sep 28, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Music has gone downhill though, ever since Uematsu left..



I thought it sounded like Chrono Cross in some of the battle trailers (still not going to buy anymore Square games, but that's what I thought at the time).


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Sep 28, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> *Here*
> 
> Trailer with subs :3





I made that in about half an hour for another forum. Can't believe it has reached out that far and wide already.


----------



## Helix (Sep 28, 2009)

^Oh, really? Good work Mr. Trite.


----------



## Bender (Sep 28, 2009)

Epic trailer is epic


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Sep 28, 2009)

I fucking came


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 28, 2009)

Cant wait.

10char.


----------



## masterriku (Sep 28, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I thought it sounded like Chrono Cross in some of the battle trailers (still not going to buy anymore Square games, but that's what I thought at the time).



You know what I suspect your reason for not buying S-E games is in Nier which S-E is only publishing right not FFXIII so you have almost nothing to worry about.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 29, 2009)

Just saw the trailer, was amazingly epic.  It can't come out fast enough.


----------



## Bender (Sep 29, 2009)

Snow Vanille's popularity reminds me of Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann Kamina's.


----------



## Tehmk (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm somehow disliking Lightning's sister, I don't know why really, can't explain it.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 29, 2009)

Lightening's sister is most likely one of those FF character "which you rescue multiple times". Just another lame damsel in distress character, who most likely isn't significant to the plot until mid-end of the game.


----------



## Tehmk (Sep 29, 2009)

I guess, I heard she's Snow's GF or something.


----------



## Bender (Sep 29, 2009)

^

Lightning's sister is Snow's fiancee 




ExoSkel said:


> Lightening's sister is most likely one of those FF character "which you rescue multiple times". Just another lame damsel in distress character, who most likely isn't significant to the plot until mid-end of the game.



On the contrary she dies quite early in the game  

And is the motive behind Snow's forming Team Nora


----------



## Tehmk (Sep 29, 2009)

I expected more of Snow, choosing the poor man's lightning.  
She dies?


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 29, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> Lightning's sister is Snow's fiancee
> 
> ...


Nice spoilers there, punk...


----------



## Bender (Sep 29, 2009)

^

LOL

It was in the trailer


----------



## Tehmk (Sep 29, 2009)

What trailer? Care to give me a link?


----------



## Bender (Sep 29, 2009)

It's the ones that are posted on the last page 



EDIT:

Here's the new trailer


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Irmh_w03x_U&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 29, 2009)

how do you she dies early? I prefer serah over lightning


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 29, 2009)

^Not confirmed but she looks to have died.


----------



## Bender (Sep 29, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> how do you she dies early? I prefer serah over lightning



Not confirmed but it's possible she was crystallized 

Also how can you prefer her over hot kick-ass sexy mama like Lightning?


----------



## Tehmk (Sep 29, 2009)

Seeing that trailer now, I take back my Poor man's lightning, shit would be too weird if Light and Snow got together.  Relationship looked serious as hell.


Anywho, game's looking awesome, can't wait for (hopefully) 2010 release.


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 29, 2009)

Omg, didn't see that trailer yet, why the hell is there a Vaan clone...It reminds me of the horror named FF XII...Please don't let XIII become like that crap...please please please...I have high hopes


----------



## Tehmk (Sep 29, 2009)

You're forgetting where this game is being created Zorokiller, that type of shit is typical, I got used to it long time ago.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 29, 2009)

I just think the main character's name is just lame as hell. What kind of name is Lightening? Oh, and Snow is a lame name also. Unless they are both code-names given as members of I'cie, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## Tehmk (Sep 29, 2009)

I guess for us it's a  but for the Japanese perfectly normal? Even so I don't see that of a big deal, I was like  at first, but you get used to  moments with anything japanese, no offence meant.


----------



## masterriku (Sep 29, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> Omg, didn't see that trailer yet, why the hell is there a Vaan clone...It reminds me of the horror named FF XII...Please don't let XIII become like that crap...please please please...I have high hopes



Don't diss Hope he's gangsters.


----------



## Bender (Sep 29, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> I just think the main character's name is just lame as hell. What kind of name is Lightening? Oh, and Snow is a lame name also. Unless they are both code-names given as members of I'cie, but I highly doubt it.



People thought the same of Sora but guess what he proved us wrong with his kick-ass skills!


----------



## Gabe (Sep 30, 2009)

the game is taking long to come out it will probably not be out till sometime next year if there are no delays. but i cant wait to play both versions especially versus


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 30, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Not confirmed but it's possible she was crystallized
> 
> Also how can you prefer her over hot kick-ass sexy mama like Lightning?



I guess your right, she does look like she dies

Idk, lightning supposely is the female version of cloud from what I've heard so I'm not sure if thats a good thing for a bad thing

Well, would you prefer lightning or Inazuma (I think thats lightning in japanes) and snow would be yuki? lmfao


----------



## Gnome (Sep 30, 2009)

^ i think Lightning in japanese is called Kaminari


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 30, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> I just think the main character's name is just lame as hell. What kind of name is Lightening? Oh, and Snow is a lame name also. Unless they are both code-names given as members of I'cie, but I highly doubt it.



Oh yeah defiantly cause cloud, squall, and tidus are all super cool names


----------



## Vault (Sep 30, 2009)

Tidus being the worst :ho


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 30, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Oh yeah defiantly cause cloud, squall, and tidus are all super cool names



Difference(before X at least) is that we didn't have voice actors... So hearing the characters being called by their names: Lighting or Snow is a bit different... 
Just think emotional moment, ''Snow falls down from a place or something''
Emotional shout: SNOOOOOOOW!!! 

Anyway not complaining... I'm just being shallow...


----------



## excellence153 (Sep 30, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> Omg, didn't see that trailer yet, why the hell is there a Vaan clone...It reminds me of the horror named FF XII...Please don't let XIII become like that crap...please please please...I have high hopes



Just because a character looks like someone from a game, which, I agree, is pretty bad, doesn't mean _this_ game will be any worse.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 30, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Difference(before X at least) is that we didn't have voice actors... So hearing the characters being called by their names: Lighting or Snow is a bit different...
> Just think emotional moment, ''Snow falls down from a place or something''
> Emotional shout: SNOOOOOOOW!!!
> 
> Anyway not complaining... I'm just being shallow...



Meh it's final fantasy, you never name your kid after a character that's for sure.


----------



## masterriku (Sep 30, 2009)

You never name your child after an element of weather?

a tad late for that


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 30, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Meh it's final fantasy, you never name your kid after a character that's for sure.



well, I do think some names are acceptable like zack. Thats probably the only name that sounds normal


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 30, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Just because a character looks like someone from a game, which, I agree, is pretty bad, doesn't mean _this_ game will be any worse.



But still, XII traumatized me, that game sucked hard


----------



## Deimos (Oct 1, 2009)

The website has been updated again.

Graphics: Serah, Odin


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 1, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> But still, XII traumatized me, that game sucked hard



Some of the area's look like FF10 but you don't see me losing hope just yet


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 1, 2009)

Tehmk said:


> Seeing that trailer now, I take back my Poor man's lightning, shit would be too weird if Light and Snow got together.  Relationship looked serious as hell.


Taking your dead sister's fiancee for yourself, sounds plausible. Why not? pek














DO IT LIGHTNING


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 1, 2009)

have the english VA cast names been released yet?


----------



## Helix (Oct 1, 2009)

How come all the summons appear to be "rideable?"

Odin, Shiva, etc.


----------



## Deimos (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm starting to think I'm not going to enjoy the story. Does anyone else feel the same?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 1, 2009)

If it has a shitty one like 10 I agree, hoping it won't though. It looks to be more action anyway and the love story dies early on from indications of the trailer, which makes me think revenge story which I can dig


----------



## Memos (Oct 1, 2009)

What the shit is this?  Looks more like a Disneyworld ride than a fucking Final Fantasy.

FFS!!


----------



## Deimos (Oct 1, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> If it has a shitty one like 10 I agree, hoping it won't though. It looks to be more action anyway and the love story dies early on from indications of the trailer, which makes me think revenge story which I can dig



They seem to get back to it constantly though. Otherwise, yeah, you might be correct.



Memos said:


> What the shit is this?  Looks more like a Disneyworld ride than a fucking Final Fantasy.
> 
> FFS!!



I was thinking something similar too. ~.~


----------



## destinator (Oct 1, 2009)

No matter what SE does, 50% of the people cry their asses off. If just one pixel isnt right some people already cut their wrists... (wonder why nobody noticed Raitos weird leg yet on that pic ).

Guess no point in posting here (:


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 1, 2009)

Deimos said:


> They seem to get back to it constantly though. Otherwise, yeah, you might be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking something similar too. ~.~



It does? From trailers Sara dies, snow gets pissed, lighting gets pissed, time to kill. Seems a full on gonna fuck your shit up story.


----------



## NarutardKK (Oct 1, 2009)

Deimos said:


> The website has been updated again.
> 
> Graphics: Serah, Odin



Serah is looking pretty cute.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 1, 2009)

Personally I find it difficult to judge a storyline based on 2 minutes of random trailer clips.  

I've had it preordered since Amazon listed it, so I'm sure I'll get it, whether I like it or not will be determined when I play it.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 1, 2009)

supposely, the story stars off like FF7, theres a flying city in the air and the earth's surface. The flying city is where all the rich lives while the surface are the poor and they form a resistance group and so on. This is what I've heard. 

"Story
The plot of Final Fantasy XIII revolves around the fal'Cie (pronounced /ˈfælsiː/), beings created from crystals residing inside them.[4] People who are marked by the fal'Cie for greater purposes are called l'Cie.[14] Each l'Cie has a Focus, a goal the fal'Cie wants him or her to fulfill within a certain amount of time; however, the fal'Cie do not explicitly say what the goal is. l'Cie gain the ability to summon Eidolons (monsters who fight with the l'Cie), but this ability comes with a price: if an l'Cie runs out of time or dies before completing his or her Focus, he or she becomes a monster known as a "Cie Corpse."[15]
Some thirteen centuries ago, a fal'Cie constructed a paradise for humanity: the shell-like city of Cocoon, which floats high above the surface of the world known as Pulse. Both Pulse and Cocoon are maintained by their own fal'Cie.[4][16] Cocoon's fal'Cie created life forms and machines for its inhabitants to use, and humanity flourished. Over time, the people of Cocoon began to fear for the safety of their world, and they worried that it would be cast down from the sky into the hell that they saw Pulse to be.
In the present day, the wilderness of Pulse has strange effects on people, and the theocratic government of Cocoon, known as Sanctum, quarantines and exiles anyone who has been influenced by Pulse from Cocoon with the help of its mighty army, PSICOM.[17] However, as Snow leads Team Nora in a vain attempt to stop the purging of civilians, the mysterious Lightning fights her way past PSICOM soldiers to find Pulse's fal'Cie with the aid of Sazh. Through a chain of events, these three, along with two exiles, Vanille and Hope, are chosen by the fal'Cie of Pulse against their will to become l'Cie, and with that become enemies of humanity who are tasked with bringing about the downfall of Cocoon." 

copied and paste from wikipedia


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 1, 2009)

That ad does not make me want to get this game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 2, 2009)

That ad makes me want to get high 0_0


----------



## Deimos (Oct 2, 2009)

destinator said:


> No matter what SE does, 50% of the people cry their asses off. If just one pixel isnt right some people already cut their wrists... (wonder why nobody noticed Raitos weird leg yet on that pic ).
> 
> Guess no point in posting here (:



Just because we cry for a faulty pixel doesn't mean the game won't be awesome. SE always had the bar set high. Their goal for the Final Fantasy series is not just to create a good game, it's to create the *best* game in the current generation.

I wasn't crying about a pixel here anyway. It's different, but it's also early to be conclusive. It's just an impression; I might be completely wrong. We'll find out soon.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 2, 2009)

Deimos said:


> Just because we cry for a faulty pixel doesn't mean the game won't be awesome. SE always had the bar set high. Their goal for the Final Fantasy series is not just to create a good game, it's to *create the best game in the current generation.*



Street Fighter 4 already came out. 



I hope FF13 is just about people getting  and busting their guns. FF12 already had the ultimate political FF story and X had the most love soaked story. Time for Square to just make a game about fucking shit up again.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Street Fighter 4 already came out.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope FF13 is just about people getting  and busting their guns. FF12 already had the ultimate political FF story and X had the most love soaked story. Time for Square to just make a game about fucking shit up again.



My *****  Speak the truth. 

BTW FF hasn't made the best game that generation since PS1 and a lot would argue. So as long as FF13 is great that's all I ask.

FF13 trailer in dub - Link removed

Not bad. Enjoyed it enough, no tidus type voice makes me happy 

Also seems more family storyline, which is nice instead of just all families are dead.


----------



## Helix (Oct 2, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> FF13 trailer in dub - Hotfile



That was better than I thought it would. I guess I have no complaints if the Japanese audio will not be in it then.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 2, 2009)

That new woman's voice is lulzy, but awesome 

I like Serah, Snow (except the intro) and Lightning's voices the most. The lipsync is really good, but it's weird that the actual gameplay had JP voices 

I find Vanille's the worst, I feel it doesn't fit with everyone else's =x


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 2, 2009)

Deimos said:


> The website has been updated again.
> 
> Graphics: Serah, Odin


what website?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 2, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> what website?


----------



## geG (Oct 2, 2009)

English trailer is good too. All the voices are pretty good... except Vanille :I


----------



## Deimos (Oct 2, 2009)

Lightning's English voice is great. Jihl's could've been better. The chick in my avy sounds funky. xD

I want more!


----------



## destinator (Oct 2, 2009)

Liked: Blue Hair, Hope, Szah, Vanille

Mediocre: Lightning (dunno she speaks strange), Snow (the opening is just horrible, his scene with Rosch was better), Jihl (not enough of her yet)

Hated: Serah, Rosch (sorry but the JP voice is simply 1000x better).

Still gonna love my jp version.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2009)

I thought Lighting and Snow were the best by far. Szah sounded great too.


----------



## geG (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh yeah, forgot about Rosch. His voice was pretty weird too.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 2, 2009)

And so Rosch continues the trend of British VA's for villains.  

I'm fondly surprised of the English dub. It's actually not half bad, though Vanille just sounded _terrible_ and completely out of character. I'm also assuming this trailer wasn't completely finished, considering there was Japanese voice-acting for the in-game parts. 

Regardless, I'm still crossing my fingers for a Japanese VA option with subtitles (like Lost Odyssey had).


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow, I'm really impressed with the voices, Snow's and Hope's in particular.  Sazh's was pretty damn good as well.  Vanille sounded kinda weak, but it's just a trailer.

I don't think I'm gonna miss the Japanese voices at all.  They are obviously putting alot of work into the English Dub and I'll be happy with it I think.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 2, 2009)

OniTasku said:


> And so Rosch continues the trend of British VA's for villains.
> 
> I'm fondly surprised of the English dub. It's actually not half bad, though Vanille just sounded _terrible_ and completely out of character. I'm also assuming this trailer wasn't completely finished, considering there was Japanese voice-acting for the in-game parts.
> 
> *Regardless, I'm still crossing my fingers for a Japanese VA option with subtitles (like Lost Odyssey had).*


As much as I want the option for it too, it's almost hopeless now. 

As you can see on the trailer, the voices are now lipsynced for the English version. They would have to put in 2 sets of each cutscene in the game just to have both languages included. One to sync with the Japanese voices and the other to fit in with the English voices.

Considering the size restriction of the DVD for X360 and the fact that they're only putting the game in three discs (I think, I can't remember), it seems pointless to hope for dual language anymore. >.<

Not feeding Sony's ego or anything, but I doubt it'd be a problem for PS3/Blu-ray though 





On another note, watch the trailer again, and skip to 5:03-5.05 ^^

"NOT SO FAST, PUSSY!" 


Cannot be unheard, I tells ye. xD


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> As much as I want the option for it too, it's almost hopeless now.
> 
> As you can see on the trailer, the voices are now lipsynced for the English version. They would have to put in 2 sets of each cutscene in the game just to have both languages included. One to sync with the Japanese voices and the other to fit in with the English voices.
> 
> ...



You guys think the English Voices are that bad?


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 2, 2009)

@ Anyone still acting like English VAs in high quality productions are worse than the Japanese equivalent.

If square really wanted other regions to have access to both tracks they'd just release some DLC on XBL and PSN. But they already put hard work into syncing all the voices up again so they obviously don't want other regions to have the option.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2009)

First time I've seen that 7 minute clip and I quite like it. It's clear that Lightning rules the universe though


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2009)

I never knew SE were so conservative mentally thinking that english VA is the only audio necessary it's pretty obvious that the VA's are about as interested in the story as MysticTrunks and Crazymtf are and will work as hard a the voice actor for Aerith in Kingdom Hearts II. Shit, just look at the game Cross Edge they did dual audio. The funny part of it is that there are a shitload of cutscenes that are Jap. only. U.S. video game VA's are lazy and SE is only encouraging it. Shoot, I thought we'd figure this out by now considering the fact that this is the same company that said you'd be fired if you make any creative games.




mystictrunks said:


> I hope FF13 is just about people getting  and busting their guns. FF12 already had the ultimate political FF story and X had the most love soaked story. Time for Square to just make a game about fucking shit up again.



Good luck finding any SE game like that 

Just go play Transformers or shit WANTED: Weapons of fate

Also FF XII political? 

It was easy as hell to follow the story you just got the hearing of an ant and the IQ of a hamster also FF X wasn't just some sappy love story.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't know what some of you guys are smoking, the English VAs were fine. Serah sounded a bit weird in the beginning with her accent but whatever, it works.


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I don't know what some of you guys are smoking, the English VAs were fine. Serah sounded a bit weird in the beginning with her accent but whatever, it works.



Fine... They were barely moderate... It's like listening to Star Ocean Till the end of time's.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 2, 2009)

the voices sounds weird sometimes, like when vanilla was talking serah, vanilla sounded squeaky. Lightning SOMETIMES sounds monotone.

lightning has another name? o.O


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 2, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I never knew SE were so conservative mentally thinking that english VA is the only audio necessary it's pretty obvious that the VA's are about as interested in the story as MysticTrunks and Crazymtf are and will work as hard a the voice actor for Aerith in Kingdom Hearts II. Shit, just look at the game Cross Edge they did dual audio. The funny part of it is that there are a shitload of cutscenes that are Jap. only. U.S. video game VA's are lazy and SE is only encouraging it. Shoot, I thought we'd figure this out by now considering the fact that this is the same company that said you'd be fired if you make any creative games.


Not all US VAs are lazy, especially in games of Final Fantsy 13's caliber. Bringing up something like Cross Edge is pointless since titles like that appeal to a completely different demographic. 




> Good luck finding any SE game like that


SE drops a lot of games like that . . .



> Just go play Transformers or shit WANTED: Weapons of fate



I want to play a good game, with a nice story about people who get  and start busting their guns. 



> Also FF XII political?
> 
> It was easy as hell to follow the story you just got the hearing of an ant and the IQ of a hamster also FF X wasn't just some sappy love story.



So you're telling me FFXII didn't have the most political story out of all the non spin-off FF games? You seem to be confusing political with complex. 

You're also telling me FFX didn't have the biggest love stories in the series?


----------



## geG (Oct 2, 2009)

That's kinda debatable since basically the main plot of VIII was the love story.

And yeah XII had good voice acting overall so I'm not worried about XIII despite the couple of spotty voices in the trailer.


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Not all US VAs are lazy, especially in games of Final Fantsy 13's caliber. Bringing up something like Cross Edge is pointless since titles like that appeal to a completely different demographic.



Are you serious? It's an RPG.




> SE drops a lot of games like that . . .



With barely any good story and just fuck shit up

Yes, it's called Radiata Stories and gun with games.  Wait for that bogus piece of shit game called Eternal something



> I want to play a good game, with a nice story about people who get  and start busting their guns.



Nope, there'll never be a game like that because you want it




> So you're telling me FFXII didn't have the most political story out of all the non spin-off FF games? You seem to be confusing political with complex.



It wasn't political it was a Star Wars rip-off and that is unless you're calling Star Wars political.



> You're also telling me FFX didn't have the biggest love stories in the series?



Final Fantasy X a religious themed game not just love dude way to poorly categorize your games.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 2, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Are you serious? It's an RPG.


Yes, just because something is int he same genre doesn't mean it appeals to the same demographic. Prinny: Can I be The hero and New Super Mario Bros. are both platformers, they both have different target demographics. 

Final Fantasy is a blockbuster series like Mario, Resident Evil, and Call of Duty. It appeals to anyone with an interest in gaming, Cross Edge on the other hand appeals to people who really like niche RPGs and fighting games.





> With barely any good story and just fuck shit up
> 
> Yes, it's called Radiata Stories and gun with games.  Wait for that bogus piece of shit game called Eternal something


So you admit they do drop games like that.




> Nope, there'll never be a game like that because you want it


Half-Life 2




> It wasn't political it was a Star Wars rip-off and that is unless you're calling Star Wars political.


Star Wars did have a pretty political story, for a sci-fi blockbuster. Also saying it's a rip-off of Star Wars isn't saying much since Star wars is just a rip-off of something else. 




> Final Fantasy X a religious themed game not just love dude way to poorly categorize your games.


The love aspect was just as important, if not more important, than the religious aspects. From the father son stuff, to the love between friends, between species/races, and of course the romantic side of things FFX had tons of love stories going on.


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2009)

> Final Fantasy is a blockbuster series like Mario, Resident Evil, and Call of Duty. It appeals to anyone with an interest in gaming, Cross Edge on the other hand appeals to people who really like niche RPGs and fighting games.



Say that to the people who brought Namco X Capcom in Japan




> So you admit they do drop games like that.



No I'm merely stating the fact that those are somewhat similar to the type you're looking for



> Half-Life 2



shitty game is shitty



> Star Wars did have a pretty political story, for a sci-fi blockbuster. Also saying it's a rip-off of Star Wars isn't saying much since Star wars is just a rip-off of something else.



It was an adventure type of game with pirates 

That does not mean it's poltiical



> The love aspect was just as important, if not more important, than the religious aspects. From the father son stuff, to the love between friends, between species/races, and of course the romantic side of things FFX had tons of love stories going on.



If it was a love story then it'd be love conquers all 

That didn't

The main theme of the game was how fate didn't control jack and people becoming individuals. That hardly means LOVE over all.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2009)

Lol I love when people bitch about VA, makes me wonder why they just don't move to that country and learn that language and stay there so we don't have to see them anymore  

I really don't see what's so bad about the voices. Your acting like the voice acting is on RE1-2 level or dynasty warriors level. For the most part they sound fine and none of it came off very corny or anything. We'll see when we hear them for awhile but it sounds to be on lost odyssey level which was just fine.

And ff10 wasn't all about a love story. It was a huge part of it *And it sucked* but it didn't matter cause the total story in FF10 was a joke. And the ending...I mean really now. FF7 sucked but this one was almost just as bad.

Oh and i loved the one bad voice actor you mention for KH when it has a bunch of great voice acting in it. Nice one ass


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 2, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Say that to the people who brought Namco X Capcom in Japan


But it is a niche title, especially compared to a franchise liek Final Fantasy that appeals to millions more than Cross Edge ever will. 




> No I'm merely stating the fact that those are somewhat similar to the type you're looking for


But Square makes games like that, and the idea of people just getting  and busting their guns, or spells, has seeped into Final Fantasy before. 



> shitty game is shitty


One of the best games of all time is shitty?



> It was an adventure type of game with pirates


With pirates, and princes, and princesses, and republics, and kings, and war. 



> That does not mean it's poltiical


Then what makes a story political.



> If it was a love story then it'd be love conquers all
> 
> That didn't
> 
> The main theme of the game was how fate didn't control jack and people becoming individuals. That hardly means LOVE over all.



And yet love was still one of the major aspects of the story and the means though which many of the big cogs turned. It's also the most memorable aspect of the game.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 2, 2009)

half life 2 is indeed one of the greatest of all time


----------



## mmzrmx (Oct 3, 2009)

Voices sound fine except Snow sounds really weird in the first scene. I was like what the hell? Then he sounded normal in all the other scenes.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Oct 3, 2009)

And XII is a rip-off of Star Wars how exactly?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 3, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Fine... They were barely moderate... It's like listening to Star Ocean Till the end of time's.



Barely moderate? Really now, sometimes I think people just hate listening to games in English and hold JP voices superior regardless. It's the whole sub vs dub issue so I'm not even going to bother. But if the voices in SO3 were anything like SO4 then that is a wonky comparison at best considering those English VAs truly sucked (SO4).



Yagami-Kun said:


> And XII is a rip-off of Star Wars how exactly?



Alot of the scenarios seem to take their cue from Stars Wars. Ashe and her crew represent the Rebels fighting against the Empire (Archadia). The scene where they make Balthier and Fran to let them use their ship is reminiscent of Han Solo and Chewbacca. The Act where Vaan and company need to save Ashe from the Shiva is similar to when Luke and crew saved Leia from the Death Star. It's not exact rip-offs but there are tons of little scenes that are just similar to Star Wars.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Oct 3, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Barely moderate? Really now, sometimes I think people just hate listening to games in English and hold JP voices superior regardless. It's the whole sub vs dub issue so I'm not even going to bother. But if the voices in SO3 were anything like SO4 then that is a wonky comparison at best considering those English VAs truly sucked (SO4).
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of the scenarios seem to take their cue from Stars Wars. Ashe and her crew represent the Rebels fighting against the Empire (Archadia). The scene where they make Balthier and Fran to let them use their ship is reminiscent of Han Solo and Chewbacca. The Act where Vaan and company need to save Ashe from the Shiva is similar to when Luke and crew saved Leia from the Death Star. It's not exact rip-offs but there are tons of little scenes that are just similar to Star Wars.



Still, Star Wars isn't cut from the same cloth as FF XII. The former is a story about the hero's journey for power and the ability to fight - the latter is about having that power and trying to decide whether or not to use it.

As for Ashe and her crew, most of the game revolves around Ashe trying to restore her kingdom, rather than her rebelling against one.

Like you said, a few scenes here and there aren't enough to brand XII a Star Wars rip-off.


----------



## Bender (Oct 3, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Lol I love when people bitch about VA, makes me wonder why they just don't move to that country and learn that language and stay there so we don't have to see them anymore



It's not bitching and that was some ignorant shit you spewing. Bitching? What's bitching is you and mystic trunks complaining about your needing videogames with guns blazing and shit. It's called staying faithful to the original and making it available. According your logic there shouldn't be any language change option in DVD or BlU-RAY. Also lol when the fuck did anyone say RE and Dynasty warriors or RE voice acting was bad? Jesus Christ kid we're talking about Square-Enix game voice acting

@MysticTrunks

Your whole busting guns out and shit is not in SE genres you're talking about a strictly RPG company look elsewhere. And the genre is called beat em up not part of SE style unfortunately (thank god).  

Also FFX had love but that was not the main part dammit Inuyasha and Romeo X Juliet that's a love story. Tidus and Yuma love was not the key to uniting the world. Destroying a hypocritical religion was. Love was a major subplot. Also sucky story crazymtf? It's one of the best games on PS2 next the metal gear solid games n' kingdom hearts. 

Same Star ocean 3 (I take back voice acting was good SO4 was waaaaay worse)


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 3, 2009)

Regardless if FF XII was a rip-off of star wars, I liked star wars, but XII was boring as hell, boring story only to be interupted sometimes by a desert number XX followed by a dungeon with a random Boss, it didn't do it for me


----------



## Furious George (Oct 3, 2009)

Yeah so anyway I'm convinced that FFvsXIII is just a myth like Unicorns and Duke Nukem Forever.



Pandaza said:


> half life 2 is indeed one of the greatest of all time



Of course it is.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 3, 2009)

God I love the song in the trailer, I want it.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> It's not bitching and that was some ignorant shit you spewing. Bitching? What's bitching is you and mystic trunks complaining about your needing videogames with guns blazing and shit. It's called staying faithful to the original and making it available. According your logic there shouldn't be any language change option in DVD or BlU-RAY. Also lol when the fuck did anyone say RE and Dynasty warriors or RE voice acting was bad? Jesus Christ kid we're talking about Square-Enix game voice acting
> 
> @MysticTrunks
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I said I want a revenge story instead of a love story, sorry that you didn't get enough of a love story from 10 but I sure as hell did and FF10 love story blew, if you consider that a good love story your taste is defiantly shit. 

And if your being hunted and treated as a monster you defiantly shouldn't have guns blazing and epic sword fights. We should all have whistling scenes and kissing in the water, I mean that's the LOGICAL idea 

And I'm sorry do you have reading problems? You obviously can't put your thoughts out correctly cause you basically tried jamming everything you wanted to say in one paragraph without making much sense. I wouldn't mind the Japanese voices but o well we don't have em it's time to move on. Bitching about it isn't going to change it just buy the Jap version and shut the fuck up already. 

As for voice acting I was saying you, as in the one who is bitching, is acting like Final fantasy 13 has voice acting on the level of resident evil or dynasty warriors, which sucked ass. The voices are fine here so stop the whining kid already and buy the Jap version so can feel good listening to something you don't understand. 

And Lol best game on ps2 next to kingdom hearts and metal gear. Forgot about God of War? Shin Megami games, devil may cry 1 and 3, ico, Shadow of colosse, yakuza, beyond good and evil and so many more that top FF10. Please kid go back and play games that aren't so mainstream, thanks.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't think 10 had such a shitty story, but the characters sucked... The world in itself was pretty good, and the concept of SIN... Tidus managed to take all of that down the shitter. The game was a good idea, done badly...

Gameplay, graphics and so on... were good though, but to me that doesn't make a Final Fantasy experience complete..

I still enjoyed when I was gaming... Can't really lie about that....
Just not in retrospective..


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2009)

Agreed. I didn't mind the design for the most part except the main cast. I enjoyed the gameplay, fast and easy to get into. But the story was so badly done, ugh was so boring and sloppy and really shows why it was the first FF to have voice acting.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 3, 2009)

Voice acting is good, but I did think Snow's would have a deeper voice.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 4, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> @MysticTrunks
> 
> Your whole busting guns out and shit is not in SE genres you're talking about a strictly RPG company look elsewhere. And the genre is called beat em up not part of SE style unfortunately (thank god).


Kingdon Hearts 2 = hack n slash. The Bouncer, Einhander, Space Invaders, etc.



> Also FFX had love but that was not the main part dammit Inuyasha and Romeo X Juliet that's a love story. Tidus and Yuma love was not the key to uniting the world. Destroying a hypocritical religion was. Love was a major subplot. Also sucky story crazymtf? It's one of the best games on PS2 next the metal gear solid games n' kingdom hearts.


It was a major part, a co-storyline if you will, it even go brought back for the sequel. PS2 has many games that are better than FFX. SMT: Noctune, Persona 3&4, God of war 1&2, Ratchet Series, Jak 2&3,Disgaea, GTA,GH2, and so on.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 4, 2009)

Wait a minute... what's all this about FFX having a horrible story when it actually had an excellent one? 

And what's all this about hating love stories for no reason? 

And what's all this about people considering FFXII to have some deep political plot when it was really just thin and surprisingly linear (barely any twists that you didn't see coming a mile away)?

Man I wish I was here for the earlier discussions.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 4, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Wait a minute... what's all this about FFX having a horrible story when it actually had an excellent one?
> 
> And what's all this about hating love stories for no reason?
> 
> ...



It's not that we hate love stories it's just that a break from them is always good.

Also no one said FFXII had a deep political plot, it just had a political plot.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 4, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> It's not that we hate love stories it's just that a break from them is always good.



Ah okay. It almost seemed to me like FFX's plot was being pshaa'd away on the basis of its love elements when I was reading through the earlier posts.



> Also no one said FFXII had a deep political plot, it just had a political plot.



Also good. Just as long as we understand that there was nothing deep about FFXII's plot... and its a shame really. It could've (should've) been so much better then what it was.


----------



## Angelus (Oct 4, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> I don't think 10 had such a shitty story, but the characters sucked... The world in itself was pretty good, and the concept of SIN... Tidus managed to take all of that down the shitter. The game was a good idea, done badly...
> 
> Gameplay, graphics and so on... were good though, but to me that doesn't make a Final Fantasy experience complete..
> 
> ...



100% agreed

Making Tidus, the Jar Jar Binks of Final Fantasy, the main character was simply a bad choice, especially after FFVII-IX, which all had strong lead characters, that could carry most of the story on their own (at least IMO).


----------



## Bender (Oct 4, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Kingdon Hearts 2 = hack n slash. The Bouncer, Einhander, Space Invaders, etc.



KH2 The Bouncer and the rest you listed were still classified as RPG however. Not fully a Beat 'em game as you desire. 

Also once again the love story was a subplot 

SUBPLOT

Ever heard of it?

Also as for the love story there' always going to be one in a game/movie as long as there is a girl and a boy. If you hate it that much then skip the cutscenes and stop bitching.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2009)

Actually bouncer and Kingdom hearts are consider hack and slash/beat em ups with RPG elements. Similar to Marvel ultimate alliance where it's a beat em up with RPG elements. 

So I haven't looked deep into FF13 character but the guy chasing them throughout most of the trailer with the silver hair, is he like the seymour of this game? Basically a big baddie but not the BIG BIG baddie.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 4, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> KH2 The Bouncer and the rest you listed were still classified as RPG however. Not fully a Beat 'em game as you desire.


 @ Einhander and Space Invaders being rpgs. Every Beat-Em up has RPG elements now in days, just look at GoW or DMC.



> Also once again the love story was a subplot
> 
> SUBPLOT
> 
> Ever heard of it?


A subplot so important it was the focus for over half of the FFX series. 



> Also as for the love story there' always going to be one in a game/movie as long as there is a girl and a boy. If you hate it that much then skip the cutscenes and stop bitching.



You can have a love story without it taking up tons of screen time or even being a focus of the story.


----------



## Bender (Oct 4, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> @ Einhander and Space Invaders being rpgs. Every Beat-Em up has RPG elements now in days, just look at GoW or DMC.



Final Fight: streetwise had RPG elements? 



> A subplot so important it was the focus for over half of the FFX series.



.....Not really....  According to your logic you're calling Kingdom Hearts,The Bouncer a love story too. If it was a love story then you're saying his love for Yuna was the drive behind most of his actions during the course of the game. That little element came at the last few hours of the game. Most of it was him trying to find a way home. 



> You can have a love story without it taking up tons of screen time or even being a focus of the story.



I know that but a subplot which takes place during the last part of the game is considered big.

Get over your hate for FFX 

It was one of the greatest hits for Playstation 2


*Spoiler*: _Playstation 2 Greatest hits_ 



    * 24: The Game
    * 50 Cent: Bulletproof
    * Ace Combat 04: Shattered Skies
    * Ace Combat 5: The Unsung War
    * Amplitude
    * ATV Offroad Fury
    * ATV Offroad Fury 2
    * ATV Offroad Fury 3
    * ATV Offroad Fury 4
    * Avatar: The Last Airbender
    * Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance
    * Ben 10: Protector of Earth
    * Beyond Good & Evil
    * Black
    * Blitz: The League
    * Brothers in Arms: Road to Hill 30
    * Bully
    * Burnout 3: Takedown
    * Burnout Revenge
    * Blood Omen 2
    * Cabela's Big Game Hunter
    * Cabela's Dangerous Hunts
    * Cabela's Deer Hunt: 2004 Season
    * Call of Duty: Finest Hour
    * Call of Duty 2: Big Red One Special Edition (Reissue of the Collector's Edition)
    * Call of Duty 3
    * Cars
    * Champions of Norrath
    * Conflict: Desert Storm
    * Crash Bandicoot: The Wrath of Cortex
    * Crash Nitro Kart
    * Crash Twinsanity
    * Crash Tag Team Racing
    * Crazy Taxi
    * Dance Dance Revolution Extreme
    * Dark Cloud
    * Dark Cloud 2
    * Dave Mirra Freestyle BMX 2
    * DDRMAX2 Dance Dance Revolution
    * Dead or Alive 2: Hardcore
    * Dead to Rights
    * Def Jam: Fight for NY
    * Def Jam Vendetta
    * Destroy All Humans!
    * Devil May Cry
    * Devil May Cry 2
    * Devil May Cry 3: Dante's Awakening (Special Edition)
    * Dirge of Cerberus: Final Fantasy VII
    * Disgaea: Hour of Darkness
    * Dragon Ball Z: Budokai
    * Dragon Ball Z: Budokai 2
    * Dragon Ball Z: Budokai 3
    * Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi
    * Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 2
    * Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3
    * Dragon Quest VIII: Journey of the Cursed King
    * Driv3r
    * Dynasty Warriors 3
    * Enter the Matrix
    * Fantastic Four
    * Fight Night 2004
    * Fight Night Round 2
    * Fight Night Round 3
    * Final Fantasy X
    * Final Fantasy X-2
    * Final Fantasy XII
    * Finding Nemo
    * Freekstyle
    * Fullmetal Alchemist and the Broken Angel
    * FlatOut 2
    * The Getaway
    * Ghost Rider
    * God of War
    * God of War II
    * GoldenEye: Rogue Agent
    * Gran Turismo 3: A-spec
    * Gran Turismo 4
    * Grand Theft Auto Double Pack
    * Grand Theft Auto III
    * Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
    * Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
    * Guitar Hero
    * Guitar Hero II
    * Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock
    * Guitar Hero Encore: Rocks the 80s
    * Gun
    * Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
    * Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
    * Harry Potter: Quidditch World Cup
    * Hitman: Contracts
    * Hitman 2: Silent Assassin
    * Hitman: Blood Money
    * Hot Shots Golf 3
    * Hot Shots Golf Fore!
    * Ice Age 2: The Meltdown
    * Ico



    * Jak and Daxter: The Precursor Legacy
    * Jak II
    * Jak 3
    * Jak X: Combat Racing
    * James Bond 007: Agent Under Fire
    * James Bond 007: Everything or Nothing
    * James Bond 007: Nightfire
    * Jaws: Unleashed
    * Jet Li: Rise to Honor
    * Justice League Heroes
    * Killzone
    * Kingdom Hearts
    * Kingdom Hearts II
    * Kung Fu Panda
    * Lego Star Wars: The Video Game
    * Lego Star Wars II: The Original Trilogy
    * Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver 2
    * The Legend of Spyro: A New Beginning
    * Madagascar
    * Madden NFL 2003
    * Madden NFL 2004
    * Madden NFL 2005
    * Manhunt
    * Marvel: Ultimate Alliance
    * Marvel Nemesis: Rise of the Imperfects
    * Maximo: Ghosts to Glory
    * Maximo vs. Army of Zin
    * Max Payne
    * Medal of Honor: Frontline
    * Medal of Honor: Rising Sun
    * Medal of Honor: European Assault
    * Mercenaries: Playground of Destruction
    * Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty
    * Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater
    * Midnight Club
    * Midnight Club II
    * Midnight Club 3: Dub Edition Remix
    * Mortal Kombat: Armageddon
    * Mortal Kombat: Deadly Alliance
    * Mortal Kombat: Deception
    * Mortal Kombat: Shaolin Monks
    * MVP Baseball 2005
    * MX Unleashed
    * MX vs. ATV Unleashed
    * Myst III: Exile
    * Namco Museum
    * Namco Museum: 50th Anniversary Arcade Collection
    * Naruto: Ultimate Ninja
    * Naruto: Ultimate Ninja 2
    * Naruto: Ultimate Ninja 3
    * Naruto: Uzumaki Chronicles
    * Naruto: Uzumaki Chronicles 2
    * NASCAR Thunder 2003
    * NBA 2K2
    * Nicktoons Unite!
    * NBA Ballers
    * NBA Street
    * NBA Street Vol. 2
    * NBA Street V3
    * Need for Speed: Carbon
    * Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2
    * Need for Speed: Most Wanted
    * Need for Speed: Underground
    * Need for Speed: Underground 2
    * NFL 2K2
    * NFL Street
    * Odin Sphere
    * Ōkami
    * Onimusha: Warlords
    * Onimusha 2: Samurai's Destiny
    * Over the Hedge
    * OutRun 2006: Coast 2 Coast
    * Pac-Man World 2
    * Pirates of the Caribbean: The Legend of Jack Sparrow
    * Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
    * Prince of Persia: Warrior Within
    * Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones
    * Ratatouille
    * Ratchet & Clank
    * Ratchet & Clank: Going Commando
    * Ratchet & Clank: Up Your Arsenal
    * Ratchet: Deadlocked
    * Red Dead Revolver
    * Red Faction
    * Resident Evil Code: Veronica X
    * Resident Evil 4
    * Resident Evil: Outbreak
    * Rayman 3: Hoodlum Havoc
    * Scarface: The World is Yours
    * Sega Superstars
    * Sega Superstars Tennis
    * Sengoku Basara 2
    * Sengoku Basara 2: Heroes
    * Shadow of the Colossus
    * Shadow the Hedgehog
    * Shark Tale
    * Shrek 2
    * Silent Hill 2 (Director's Cut)
    * The Simpsons: Hit and Run
    * The Simpsons Game



    * The Simpsons: Road Rage
    * The Sims
    * The Sims 2
    * The Sims 2 Pets
    * The Sims Bustin' Out
    * Sly Cooper and the Thievius Raccoonus
    * Sly 2: Band of Thieves
    * Sly 3: Honor Among Thieves
    * Smuggler's Run
    * SOCOM: U.S. Navy SEALs
    * SOCOM II: U.S. Navy SEALs
    * SOCOM 3: U.S. Navy SEALs
    * SOCOM: U.S. Navy SEALs Combined Assault
    * Sonic Heroes
    * Sonic Mega Collection Plus
    * Sonic Riders
    * Sonic Riders: Zero Gravity
    * Soulcalibur II
    * Soulcalibur III
    * Spider-Man
    * Spider-Man 2
    * Spider-Man 3
    * SpongeBob SquarePants: Battle for Bikini Bottom
    * SpongeBob SquarePants: Lights, Camera, Pants!
    * The SpongeBob SquarePants Movie
    * Spy Hunter
    * Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly
    * Spyro: A Hero's Tail
    * SSX
    * SSX 3
    * SSX Tricky
    * Star Ocean: Till the End of Time
    * Star Wars: Battlefront
    * Star Wars: Battlefront II
    * Star Wars Bounty Hunter
    * Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith
    * Star Wars: Starfighter
    * Star Wars: The Force Unleashed
    * State of Emergency
    * Street Hoops
    * Stuntman
    * Syphon Filter: The Omega Strain
    * Tak and the Power of Juju
    * Tekken Tag Tournament
    * Tekken 4
    * Tekken 5
    * Test Drive
    * The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
    * The Incredibles
    * The Incredible Hulk: Ultimate Destruction
    * The Godfather: The Game
    * The Lord of the Rings: The Third Age
    * The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
    * Timesplitters 2
    * The Thing
    * Thrillville
    * TMNT
    * Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon
    * Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon 2
    * Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Jungle Storm
    * Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell
    * Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow
    * Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory
    * Tomb Raider: The Angel of Darkness
    * Tomb Raider: Legend
    * Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 3
    * Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 4
    * Tony Hawk's Underground
    * Tony Hawk's Underground 2
    * Tony Hawk's American Wasteland Special Edition (Reissue of the Collector's Edition)
    * Tourist Trophy
    * Transfomers
    * True Crime: Streets of LA
    * True Crime: New York City
    * Twisted Metal: Black
    * Twisted Metal: Black Online (packaged with later reissues of Twisted Metal: Black)
    * Ty the Tasmanian Tiger
    * The Urbz: Sims in the City
    * Ultimate Spider-Man
    * Virtua Fighter 4: Evolution
    * The Warriors
    * World Series of Poker
    * World Championship Poker
    * WWE SmackDown! Here Comes the Pain
    * WWE SmackDown! Shut Your Mouth
    * WWE SmackDown! vs. RAW
    * WWE SmackDown! vs. RAW 2006
    * WWE Smackdown vs. Raw 2007
    * WWE Smackdown vs. Raw 2008
    * WWF SmackDown! Just Bring It
    * X-Men Legends
    * X-Men Legends II: Rise of Apocalypse
    * X-Men: The Official Game
    * Xenosaga Episode I
    * Yu-Gi-Oh! The Duelists of the Roses




Discussion over


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 4, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Final Fight: streetwise had RPG elements?


No idea.




> .....Not really....  According to your logic you're calling Kingdom Hearts,The Bouncer a love story too. If it was a love story then you're saying his love for Yuna was the drive behind most of his actions during the course of the game. That little element came at the last few hours of the game. Most of it was him trying to find a way home.


Ummm KH is kind of a love story my guy, haven't played The Bouncer in years. The love story aspects  of FFX started popping up after like six or seven hours. 




> I know that but a subplot which takes place during the last part of the game is considered big.


So it's a major component of the story.



> Get over your hate for FFX
> 
> It was one of the greatest hits for Playstation 2
> 
> ...



I never said I hated FFX  SMH @ Putting words in my mouth, I just said it had the ultimate love story in an FF game. That's a compliment.

 @ using greatest hits as an indicator of quality.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2009)

With that list 50 cent is just as good as FF10.


----------



## Bender (Oct 4, 2009)

> Ummm KH is kind of a love story my guy, haven't played The Bouncer in years. The love story aspects  of FFX started popping up after like six or seven hours.



Which is around the end.



> So it's a major component of the story.



That means that you don't get your lovey dovey stuff till the end all I'm saying is don't say it was spread through out the game. Shit, in my opinion that's what you get  with all stories.



> I never said I hated FFX  SMH @ Putting words in my mouth, I just said it had the ultimate love story in an FF game. That's a compliment.



Oh, that's what you were saying? Okay, nevermind I'm done.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 4, 2009)

Woohoo Final Fantasy thread shitstorm continues.



edit: 





Blaze of Glory said:


> Okay, nevermind I'm done.


Oh no!


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 4, 2009)

FFX is like a 30 hour game, minimum unless you're on that speed run tip. How is six hours in close to the end?


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 4, 2009)

yea, FFX is really short, jeckt was kinda hard but I just had yuna learn ultima or w/e and just kept doing 9999 until i win, lol


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 4, 2009)

I'd like to know what love story is best in the FF series?

In my opinion Squall and Rinoa, followed by Zidane and Garnet

Yuna and Tidus didn't interest me that much, especially because of their stupid laughing scene...


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 4, 2009)

yea, squall and rinoa was the most romantic out of all the FF series, FF7 didn't really had that much nor did FFXII


----------



## Furious George (Oct 4, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> I'd like to know what love story is best in the FF series?



Zidane and Garnet. Definitely. 

Behind is Locke and Celes (FFVI). Then Tidus/Yuna. 

I like to pretend FFVIII never happened.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 4, 2009)

I think Yuna and Tidus was the best to me and then Zidane and Garnet.

In VII the only love there was basically Tifa for Cloud and VIII.....that love story was kind of blah to me. For being one of my fav FF I really didn't feel any kind of love until the end.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 5, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> I'd like to know what* love story is best in the FF series?*
> 
> In my opinion Squall and Rinoa, followed by Zidane and Garnet
> 
> Yuna and Tidus didn't interest me that much, especially because of their stupid laughing scene...



ifrit and shiva


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 5, 2009)

I always liked Locke and Celes as well as FFVII (for some reason).

In FFVII it was basically Aerith liked Cloud, Tifa liked Cloud, and Cloud didn't know what the hell he wanted.


----------



## Helix (Oct 5, 2009)

I liked Zack and Aerith in Crisis Core.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 5, 2009)

You know its funny. The first time I saw the new trailer I paid the voice acting no mind. Then I heard a bunch of people complaining about it and now it sounds terrible to me... especially Vanille. 

The power of suggestion, man...


----------



## Wesley (Oct 5, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> In FFVII it was basically Aerith liked Cloud, Tifa liked Cloud, and Cloud didn't know what the hell he wanted.



Cloud wanted Sephiroth due to being influenced by Jenova in the first part of the game.  He really was just a puppet.  After Tifa salvaged him in the Lifestream, he returned to being the real Cloud and not the Zack wannabee.

PS Discussion of old games is fine, but I'm still never going to buy a Squareenix game so long as I live.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 5, 2009)

Wesley said:


> PS Discussion of old games is fine, but I'm still never going to buy a Squareenix game so long as I live.



Why not, I wonder?


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 5, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Why not, I wonder?



Probably because of the character designs, they discussed it a few pages back.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 5, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Why not, I wonder?



I'm disgusted by one of the new games they have in production.  So disgusted that anything that bears the Square trademark will never see a penny from me.  Which is a shame, because besides their video games, they're also in the business of publishing certain manga that I happen to like.

Really, if the company and all of it's employees fell into a giant sinkhole and were buried alive, I wouldn't shred a single tear.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 5, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I'm disgusted by one of the new games they have in production.  So disgusted that anything that bears the Square trademark will never see a penny from me.  Which is a shame, because besides their video games, they're also in the business of publishing certain manga that I happen to like.
> 
> Really, if the company and all of it's employees fell into a giant sinkhole and were buried alive, I wouldn't shred a single tear.



Did you ever buy Final Fantasy X-2? Because no matter what, I refuse to believe they can produce something as shitty as that again... That what I call a waste of money...:\
As a whole, that game had no redeeming factors, just a waste of time...

You seem to be talking more generally though, about them as a company, so maybe I'm missing the point.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 5, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Did you ever buy Final Fantasy X-2? Because no matter what, I refuse to believe they can produce something as shitty as that again... That what I call a waste of money...:\
> As a whole, that game had no redeeming factors, just a waste of time...
> 
> You seem to be talking more generally though, about them as a company, so maybe I'm missing the point.



I did and I actually enjoyed X-2.  I hated Kingdom Hearts, but it didn't really make me rage.  It was a big disappointment and made me ill from playing it.  

What I am doing is condemning them for the one game they are making.  I want the whole damn company to go under because of it.  If there were any way I could make it happen, I'd do it.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2009)

Lol wait you want them to go under for FF13 yet liked X-2?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 5, 2009)

I think he is talking about NeiR. The game with a hermaphrodite for a main character.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 6, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Did you ever buy Final Fantasy X-2? Because no matter what, I refuse to believe they can produce something as shitty as that again... That what I call a waste of money...:\
> As a whole, that game had no redeeming factors, just a waste of time...
> 
> You seem to be talking more generally though, about them as a company, so maybe I'm missing the point.


Ever played Dirge of cerberus? 

Biggest piece of shit square enix have ever created.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 6, 2009)

does anyone miss old skool style ff , u know with the castle and knights etc (like ff9...ff6...etc)


----------



## Inugami (Oct 6, 2009)

^I would love to play FF6 again hope it gets a DS remake like III and IV .


----------



## Furious George (Oct 6, 2009)

Wesley said:


> What I am doing is condemning them for the one game they are making.  I want the whole damn company to go under because of it.  If there were any way I could make it happen, I'd do it.



Well... can you give us the name of this 'one game'? I'm very curious. 

BTW, don't much care for SE either but for entirely different reasons it seems.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 6, 2009)

Wesley, no offense but...You seem like a really hateful person towards a lot of things...I see it in this thread but also in Fairy Tail thread, I don't know where you are elsewhere active but the activity that I see you seem to burn things down, alot.

Is this a correct observation or am I at wrong here?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 6, 2009)

FFXIII will probably be the last game i buy from Squeenix, they've been going down hill for too long, a company that's made nothing but spinoff games for the past couple years? fuck that shit.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 6, 2009)

I wouldn't be half as angry as I am if it were another company.  I've supported Squaresoft and Enix for years, but this is the first time I've felt so betrayed.  I could care less if they want to milk their franchises, but if they're going to start churing out bullshit, I'd much rather they, their families, and investors just up and died.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 6, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Ever played Dirge of cerberus?
> 
> Biggest piece of shit square enix have ever created.



Glad I never bought it then... FFVII is overmilked anyway...


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 6, 2009)

fck FF7 its the most voermilked crap eva.
With normal game and movie it was ok. CC and DOG started the BS.

Also ff13 agito, pff  no one cares about that.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 6, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Also ff13 agito, pff  no one cares about that.



We really don't know much about it to be able to care!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 6, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> FFXIII will probably be the last game i buy from Squeenix, they've been going down hill for too long, a company that's made nothing but spinoff games for the past couple years? fuck that shit.



Uh, they keep churning out the main FFs at a regular rate. If they didn't make spin-offs or sub-games then we'd have to wait years between games from the company. And it's not like you have to play the spin-offs. Once one main game is done or even while it's being made, the next one is being worked on. Also SE, knows they can't bind themselves to just one main series but their big problem is not focusing on original content anymore.

@Wesley: NeiR's hermaphrodite really got to you I see.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 6, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Uh, they keep churning out the main FFs at a regular rate. If they didn't make spin-offs or sub-games then we'd have to wait years between games from the company. And it's not like you have to play the spin-offs. Once one main game is done or even while it's being made, the next one is being worked on. Also SE, knows they can't bind themselves to just one main series but their big problem is not focusing on original content anymore.
> 
> @Wesley: NeiR's hermaphrodite really got to you I see.



my problem is they keep making spinoffs of what was successful instead of trying to create yet another successful game.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 6, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> my problem is they keep making spinoffs of what was successful instead of trying to create yet another successful game.



But they are always working on making another successful game. And who's to say a spin-off can't be a successful game? Crisis Core was a spin-off and that was a pretty successful game and highly recommended. The fact they keep making them means that enough people are buying them to warrant them spending time making more. Spin-offs aside, the main FFs take many years to complete nowadays, especially when you compare the releases of FFVII, VIII & IX. And they still have other successful series, Kingdom Hearts & Dragon Quest for example.

The only beef I personally have with SE is that they refuse to make sequels to other proven series like the Chrono series. I also liked it when they experimented with genres a bit which is how we got Einhander (really solid shmup) but it seems they don't delve outside of the FF verse too often now.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 6, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> But they are always working on making another successful game. And who's to say a spin-off can't be a successful game?



Whether they're successful or not is irrelevant as far as I'm concerned. Fanboys, especially SE fanboys, will buy anything. The spin-off/remake cycle is getting old and the new 'not spin-off' games that you mention (Kingdom Hearts 2) aren't all that good. Hopefully FFXIII will be different.


----------



## DarkerThanBlack (Oct 6, 2009)

S-E are pretty much the only company making true next gen RPG's and are willing to put the time and money in to making them so for that reason I look forward to some of there upcoming games.

I don't buy (or ever plan to buy in the first place) all the remakes and spin-offs on the DS and PSP so it never affects me as much as some of the people in this thread. 

I only ever look to S-E for RPG's so games like Nier (which is developed by Cavia and not S-E) don't affect me either.

S-E are still making so many games that will interest me such as-

FFXIII
FFvsXIII (especially this)
FFagitoXIII
FFXIV
KH BBS
DQIX

Each of these games have there own set dev teams and have all been in development longer then most games so they aren't rushed projects. (like COD and all sports games)

Always baffles for how people can get so annoyed at a *video games* company.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 6, 2009)

They're publishing bullshit.  They're putting their name on it.  Therefore it's THEIR'S.


----------



## Barry. (Oct 6, 2009)

....So I finally saw the TGS 09 trailer and I thought it looked pretty good. the voice acting seemed a awkward but nothing to major.

(My attempt to change the subject in here.)


----------



## DarkerThanBlack (Oct 6, 2009)

Meh doesn't make a difference to me unless it's internally developed by them.

Only gave a **** about Squaresoft games which were internally developed by there Japan studio. 

Same still applies.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 6, 2009)

DarkerThanBlack said:


> Always baffles for how people can get so annoyed at a *video games* company.



And it always baffles me how people can translate a few post about how a company isn't as good as it used to be into this huge deal that inspires a fan force to rise up and defend said company like its their mom.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 6, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I wouldn't be half as angry as I am if it were another company.  I've supported Squaresoft and Enix for years, but this is the first time I've felt so betrayed.  I could care less if they want to milk their franchises, but if they're going to start churing out bullshit, I'd much rather they, their families, and investors just up and died.



Damn man it's just a video game, want their whole family to die? Comment is a bit scary...


----------



## Gnome (Oct 7, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Whether they're successful or not is irrelevant as far as I'm concerned. Fanboys, especially SE fanboys, will buy anything. The spin-off/remake cycle is getting old and the new 'not spin-off' games that you mention (Kingdom Hearts 2) aren't all that good. Hopefully FFXIII will be different.



this is what i agree with 100%, just worded better than the point i was trying to make. repped


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Oct 7, 2009)

Meh, I'm personally getting sick of all this bitching (please excuse my language) at SE. You don't like what they're doing, keep it to your self.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 7, 2009)

DarkerThanBlack said:


> S-E are pretty much the only company making true next gen RPG's and are willing to put the time and money in to making them so for that reason I look forward to some of there upcoming games.
> 
> I don't buy (or ever plan to buy in the first place) all the remakes and spin-offs on the DS and PSP so it never affects me as much as some of the people in this thread.
> 
> ...



The games types of games you mentioned aren't rush jobs. Square is just Alan Wake slow most of the time. Mistwalker, Namco, Bioware, Lionshead and many others also pump out current gen rpgs.


----------



## destinator (Oct 7, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Damn man it's just a video game, want their whole family to die? Comment is a bit scary...



In short, troll  

Because I am not sure how a single person can write so much bullshit because of a video game.


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2009)

I now believe the 13 series will suck, that is my honest guess.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 7, 2009)

DarkerThanBlack said:


> S-E are pretty much the only company making true next gen RPG's and are willing to put the time and money in to making them so for that reason I look forward to some of there upcoming games.



What's so next gen about their games other then graphics? Please I would love to hear it.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 7, 2009)

Freija said:


> I now believe the 13 series will suck, that is my honest guess.



why do you think that? I think it looks great except the battle system, I'm still iffy about that part


----------



## Bender (Oct 7, 2009)

destinator said:


> In short, troll
> 
> Because I am not sure how a single person can write so much bullshit because of a video game.



In his defense (not that I like defending Wesley that much) the same can be said of someone (like CMTF) who bitches about a video game because it has a love story as  a subplot and calls it trash in spite of it's overwhelming positive reception to back up it's greatness.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 7, 2009)

destinator said:


> In short, troll
> 
> Because I am not sure how a single person can write so much bullshit because of a video game.



I'm perfectly serious.  What SE has done is truly unforgiveable as far as I'm concerned.  No matter what, they're on my shit-list forever and I can only wish harm upon them.


----------



## masterriku (Oct 7, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> In his defense (not that I like defending Wesley that much) the same can be said of someone (like CMTF) who bitches about a video game because it has a love story as  a subplot and calls it trash in spite of it's overwhelming positive reception to back up it's greatness.



No it can't CMTF does not condemn the entire company for one game the company is only publishing


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Oct 8, 2009)

Now to change the topic 

the first 7 chapters of the web novel on the official website have been translated by They are compiled here

chapters
1-3 They are compiled here
4-7 They are compiled here


*Spoiler*: __ 



so serah is really 17-18 years old and lightning is 20-21


----------



## destinator (Oct 8, 2009)

Lightning is 21 because the events should all happen after the introduction scene from the TGS trailer (which is also the time when Lightning turns 21).


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 8, 2009)

masterriku said:


> No it can't CMTF does not condemn the entire company for one game the company is only publishing



Just ignore him. He's hypocritical guy who stalks me, and he's mad I made fun of him on the internet


----------



## geG (Oct 8, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I'm perfectly serious.  What SE has done is truly unforgiveable as far as I'm concerned.  No matter what, they're on my shit-list forever and I can only wish harm upon them.



Does anyone even know what this guy is talking about?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 8, 2009)

Nope, he's kinda scaring me. It sounds like SE fucked him over badly...


----------



## masterriku (Oct 8, 2009)

Geg said:


> Does anyone even know what this guy is talking about?



He is bitching about how Nier(dunno which one) has a hermaphrodite as The M.C and now he is raging against the whole company.


edit: lol I just realized my last post in this thread was at the same time yesterday freaky.


----------



## Bender (Oct 8, 2009)

masterriku said:


> No it can't CMTF does not condemn the entire company for one game the company is only publishing



 So you think it' right to call a game crap just because it has a little romance so ?


----------



## masterriku (Oct 8, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> So you think it' right to call a game crap just because it has a little romance so ?



If love is his anathema then so be it if he thinks that _one_ game is crap he has not however condemn the entire series and everything remotely related.
What Wesley is doing however is completely Illogical on the other hand. 

Blaze just let CMTF hate on FFX will you it's not like he retroactively hates the series because of it.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 8, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> So you think it' right to call a game crap just because it has a little romance so ?



I didn't call it crap just for that...it has a bad romance story for one that takes up a lot of the games time. Not to mention none of the characters were interesting nor was the design for them. Tidus, Yuna, Lulu and wakka were some of the worst I've seen in awhile. The story itself was meh anyway even without the love story and not happened worth really remembering. 

Still I wouldn't call the game terrible or crap anyway, just the story. I liked the monster/summon's design, most of the world's too plus enjoyed the combat system. I still rate it above FF9 anyway.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 8, 2009)

Okay okay we get it. Crazy has bad taste and Blaze can't seem to take it. Now we can let it die.


----------



## Newton (Oct 8, 2009)

Well dunno what's going on in this thread atm but all i can say i can't wait for 13


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 8, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Okay okay we get it. Crazy has bad taste and Blaze can't seem to take it. Now we can let it die.



Basically. Except replace the bad taste part with not a sheep like you and it's all good


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 8, 2009)

SMH @ the people using reviews and sales to back up FFX but shit on series with just as much acclaim and success like Madden, COD or Halo.


----------



## masterriku (Oct 9, 2009)

Madden you mean that game they release every year with minimal changes and it still sells like hotcakes on a winter day?

That's different...........

however what you say is true about the other games.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 9, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Madden you mean that game they release every year with minimal changes and it still sells like hotcakes on a winter day?
> 
> That's different...........
> 
> however what you say is true about the other games.





You can't make many changes to something that's trying to be a sim . . .


----------



## Gnome (Oct 9, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> SMH @ the people using reviews and sales to back up FFX but shit on series with just as much acclaim and success like Madden, COD or Halo.



this man speaks the truth 

Square just sticks to one formula and don't change it.

But squares in it for the money, if people still buy it, why change it. That's what i hate about companies that make it big with just one game. I believe we will never see anything new and big from any of the companies that make these games.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 9, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Basically. Except replace the bad taste part with not a sheep like you and it's all good



Ah, well played sir. 

Of course the truth is deliberately going against the grain is just as sheep-ish as going along with the popular opinion. This tweenage rebellion streak ("I go my own way." lol) of yours is just a phase. You'll understand when you grow up.


----------



## masterriku (Oct 9, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> You can't make many changes to something that's trying to be a sim . . .



Them releasing it is fine it being bought like hotcakes every year on the other hand is what disturbs me.

or maybe I just don't appreciate Handegg anyway


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Ah, well played sir.
> 
> Of course the truth is deliberately going against the grain is just as sheep-ish as going along with the popular opinion. This tweenage rebellion streak ("I go my own way." lol) of yours is just a phase. You'll understand when you grow up.



When you play more then just mainstream games you'll finally understand there's better games out there then FF10 and Killzone 

Ok really done now. I'll post again when Ff13 shows new stuff.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Oct 9, 2009)

It's all subjective. 

I played many games, mainstream and niche, and no game on the ps2 had a lasting effect on me like FF X/XII did. So this argument is pointless.


----------



## destinator (Oct 9, 2009)

Opinions are like assholes. Everybody's got one and everyone thinks everyone else's stinks.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 9, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> When you play more then just mainstream games you'll finally understand there's better games out there then FF10 and Killzone



LOL@ baseless assumptions and implications that "underground "games is some kind of club I don't have access to. This is even funnier then the baseless assumption that I always go with the flow.

You're really out of your league here, kid. 



> Ok really done now. I'll post again when Ff13 shows new stuff.



Good idea.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 10, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> this man speaks the truth
> 
> Square just sticks to one formula and don't change it.
> 
> But squares in it for the money, if people still buy it, why change it. That's what i hate about companies that make it big with just one game. I believe we will never see anything new and big from any of the companies that make these games.



It's funny you saying that since the only game with which i had problems was XII cause they changed too much and lost what made it FF. They don't need to change it, you don't expect CoD to become a figthing game and you should't expect turn based rpgs to become action games.


It's not because it sells more, if anything they're trying to change just to expand sells, they stick to the formula cause it's a good formula tons of people including me adore above all other potential formulas.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 10, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> LOL@ baseless assumptions and implications that "underground "games is some kind of club I don't have access to. This is even funnier then the baseless assumption that I always go with the flow.
> 
> You're really out of your league here, kid.



Nothing more than he's assuming you haven't played games outside ''mainstream'' so in a way he's undermining you. Then again you've already concluded that he has bad taste simply because he didn't like FFX, which could also mean you're applying that to everyone else who didn't like that game as well.... Riight...

I'll go with what Yagami said, this is subjective.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 10, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Nothing more than he's assuming you haven't played games outside ''mainstream'' so in a way he's undermining you. Then again you've already concluded that he has bad taste simply because he didn't like FFX, which could also mean you're applying that to everyone else who didn't like that game as well.... Riight...



You assume too much. It isn't solely because he doesn't like FFX's plot (he never said he didn't like the game) that I say he has bad taste. Its more then that. We have history. 



> I'll go with what Yagami said, this is subjective.



Of course it is. 

I'm not completely serious when I bash Crazy... well, I do really believe his taste is bad to the point of trolling, but like I said we have history. I was just bothering him for the sake of bothering him.

Cute how you tried to defend him though.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2009)

Cyckness and I disagree on a few things but he atleast knows how to joke around. He thinks I have bad taste and vica versa, it's been like that since I think bioshock. Regardless he isn't Blaze so he knows how to take this shit like what it is, a internet forum to have fun discussing games, that's all.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 10, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Regardless he isn't Blaze so he knows how to take this shit like what it is, a internet forum to have fun discussing games, that's all.



It isn't fun anymore. 

Some dude negged me.  My fun made him sad.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 10, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Of course it is.
> 
> I'm not completely serious when I bash Crazy... well, I do really believe his taste is bad to the point of trolling, but like I said we have history. I was just bothering him for the sake of bothering him.
> 
> Cute how you tried to defend him though.



Alright...my bad then...

Wasn't really trying to defend him, any more than I was trying to defend myself(it hit me indirectly).. I just thought the comment as a bit arrogant that was all. I forget this is the internet sometimes...^^


----------



## Furious George (Oct 10, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Alright...my bad then...
> 
> Wasn't really trying to defend him, any more than I was trying to defend myself(it hit me indirectly).. I just thought the comment as a bit arrogant that was all. I forget this is the internet sometimes...^^



No harm done and no harm intended on my end.  Being arrogant on the net is a bad habit of mine. Pray for me.

But seriously. No more off-topic posting from me.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 10, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> It's funny you saying that since the only game with which i had problems was XII cause they changed too much and lost what made it FF. They don't need to change it, you don't expect CoD to become a figthing game and you should't expect turn based rpgs to become action games.
> 
> 
> It's not because it sells more, if anything they're trying to change just to expand sells, they stick to the formula cause it's a good formula tons of people including me adore above all other potential formulas.



XII was as turnbased as 4-9. The battle engine goes through major changes in every game.


----------



## masterriku (Oct 10, 2009)

MT you said that like a thousands times already most "fans" are still gonna say that FFXII goes against "formula"(what formula?) .


----------



## Gnome (Oct 11, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> It's funny you saying that since the only game with which i had problems was XII cause they changed too much and lost what made it FF. They don't need to change it, you don't expect CoD to become a figthing game and you should't expect turn based rpgs to become action games.
> 
> 
> It's not because it sells more, if anything they're trying to change just to expand sells, they stick to the formula cause it's a good formula tons of people including me adore above all other potential formulas.



it sounds like you didn't know how to use the battle system in XII, to compare it to if COD became a fighter.

Square just knows that whatever they slap the title "Final Fantasy" on will sell like hotcakes, Regardless of quality or originality. Square plays with their fanbase like little puppets with money.

I don't know if my standards are too high for Jrpg's or what, but square has been producing decent games, when they used to produce amazing games that stick in your mind forever.


----------



## Deimos (Oct 11, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> it sounds like you didn't know how to use the battle system in XII, to compare it to if COD became a fighter.
> 
> Square just knows that whatever they slap the title "Final Fantasy" on will sell like hotcakes, Regardless of quality or originality. Square plays with their fanbase like little puppets with money.
> 
> I don't know if my standards are too high for Jrpg's or what, but square has been producing decent games, when they used to produce amazing games that stick in your mind forever.



FFXII is stuck in my mind forever.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Oct 11, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> it sounds like you didn't know how to use the battle system in XII, to compare it to if COD became a fighter.
> 
> Square just knows that whatever they slap the title "Final Fantasy" on will sell like hotcakes, Regardless of quality or originality. Square plays with their fanbase like little puppets with money.
> 
> I don't know if my standards are too high for Jrpg's or what, but square has been producing decent games, when they used to produce amazing games that stick in your mind forever.



FFXII is stuck in my mind forever. Magnificent game.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 11, 2009)

FF12 is the best FF since 6 and 7. Easily too.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 12, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> it sounds like you didn't know how to use the battle system in XII, to compare it to if COD became a fighter.
> 
> Square just knows that whatever they slap the title "Final Fantasy" on will sell like hotcakes, Regardless of quality or originality. Square plays with their fanbase like little puppets with money.
> 
> I don't know if my standards are too high for Jrpg's or what, but square has been producing decent games, when they used to produce amazing games that stick in your mind forever.



You're entirely off base then. I knew how to use it too well actually, i had to physically limit myself so that the game wouldn't become too easy, on the playthrough where i finally endured finishing it i used the entire cast of characters, instead of having just a high level party, used only limited gimmicks to prevent the boring automated feeling that made be quit it after 20 hours in the past, and restricted the use of quickening combos entirely, since that's the only thing i ever had to do to 1-shot bosses, which was what made the game pathetically easy (1shotting bosses after 20 hours should NOT be possible in rpgs) in the past and the main reason i quit.


You see, i played FFXI for 3 years, i know how fun this style of gameplay can be, i was actually still playing FFXI when i first got XII...and to tell ya the truth...it was like a dumbed down version of it's gameplay without the online interactions that made it fun.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 12, 2009)

All Final Fantasys are ridiculously easy once you exploit the system . . .


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 12, 2009)

But the rest are more flashy and don't play themselves. Also, exploiting the system used to be way more esoteric than "use coolest move on foe".


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 12, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> But the rest are more flashy and don't play themselves. Also, exploiting the system used to be way more esoteric than "use coolest move on foe".



Really? The coolest moves were always the most damaging. You summoned the strongest summon,casted the strongest spell, and equipped the best sword and mashed X or A with the occasional menu scroll to cure. They were never very interactive video games outside of one or two titles. Final Fantasys haven't been complex rpgs for a long time, if ever.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 12, 2009)

The broken coolest moves used to be moves you painstakingly obtained, by the time you had done that most if not all (excluding the final boss, which the first time you fight don't have the coolest moves to use) of the game had already elapsed, there weren't automatically available to you just cause you decided to use your experience in a road pointing directly at them.

Now, be honest, wouldn't it be broken if you had omnislash in VII by the time you first fight Genova? Wouldn't it kill the difficulty? Well, i already had lvl 3 quickenings with 2 party members and lvl 2 with the rest by the time i got the first summon, there weren't any stronger moves to get and i had only done maybe a fourth of the stuff, this is definitely unlike any other FF and kills the difficulty way more than whatever is the strongest move you can use by that point in any other FF does.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 12, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> The broken coolest moves used to be moves you painstakingly obtained, by the time you had done that most if not all (excluding the final boss, which the first time you fight don't have the coolest moves to use) of the game had already elapsed, there weren't automatically available to you just cause you decided to use your experience in a road pointing directly at them.
> 
> Now, be honest, wouldn't it be broken if you had omnislash in VII by the time you first fight Genova? Wouldn't it kill the difficulty? Well, i already had lvl 3 quickenings with 2 party members and lvl 2 with the rest by the time i got the first summon, there weren't any stronger moves to get and i had only done maybe a fourth of the stuff, this is definitely unlike any other FF and kills the difficulty way more than whatever is the strongest move you can use by that point in any other FF does.



You can get most big moves by just grinding in most of the Final Fantasys, the others have simple sidequests. I


----------



## Deimos (Oct 12, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Now, be honest, wouldn't it be broken if you had omnislash in VII by the time you first fight Genova? Wouldn't it kill the difficulty?



So you're saying the game was not broken? Have you ever heard of Beta? Even better, have you heard of Power Soul? Check out this movie if you haven't (quality's crap, I know). To say that the game wasn't easy as hell is utterly ridiculous. Beta could wipe out everything until almost the end of the game and Tifa's weapon power-up is as broken as broken could get.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 12, 2009)

Like i said, these are esoteric things you won't know if you normally play the game without research or guides or trying to learn a blue magic off of a boss you're supposed to *avoid* in the normal course of the game and never really revisit.

It is not the same as unlocking moves in the specific menu and seeing beforehand where the quickenings are so you can go there as fast as possible.


----------



## destinator (Oct 13, 2009)

To talk about something that has to do anything with the game itself:

_Next Famitsu 21 page preview, new character(s) and summons.

Usually Weekly Jump also got new stuff at the same time as Famitsu does, so we might get new stuff in the next days already._


----------



## masterriku (Oct 13, 2009)

yay FFXII bitching to end in a few days.


----------



## Barry. (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmm more characters eh? I thought we already saw the the whole cast...for the good side at least.


----------



## destinator (Oct 13, 2009)

Barry said:


> Hmm more characters eh? I thought we already saw the the whole cast...for the good side at least.



No we didnt, there is at least one more character to the cast (or maybe 2, well 2 more is the maximum that would fit on the item screen we saw in the TGS demo, which was prolly the final design).

6th character from the party is from team Nora and he is mentioned in the Web Novles already.


----------



## Barry. (Oct 13, 2009)

destinator said:


> No we didnt, there is at least one more character to the cast (or maybe 2, well 2 more is the maximum that would fit on the item screen we saw in the TGS demo, which was prolly the final design).
> 
> 6th character from the party is from team Nora and he is mentioned in the Web Novles already.



Never heard of Team Nora or the Web Novels. I was just going by the cast we saw in the trailer. Yeah, I've been out of the loop.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 14, 2009)

There are some translations if you can't read JP, if you can just head to the official XIII site, they're up and free.

They're basically like flashbacks presentet as though they're happening right now, they're a great read. Imagining those intricate magic patterns that happen with spells or activations of weird devices is much more fun that you'd initially imagine....oh and Serah is so damn adorable...i really hope they uncrystalize her.




edit: New char confirmed, her summon is bahamut and she has a spear thus she's a dragoon...epic


----------



## Athrum (Oct 14, 2009)

He's she the last member of the party or is she just a new villain with a summon?


----------



## Furious George (Oct 14, 2009)

Athrum said:


> He's she the last member of the party or is she just a new villain with a summon?



Going off of the way she was talking to good guys in the newest trailer I would say she is a party member.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 15, 2009)

She's shown to be a cocoon lcie since she has a white mark, so she'll probably be one of those early on bad guys which turn good guys...i just hope she never goes back to them lol. Why do always the dragoons have to be this kind of moral mistery...Kain was more than enough if you ask me lol.


Btw, take a close look at the base of the end of her spear (where the 2 tips grow from) does it look to you that the spear could also function somewhat like scizzors? Cause the tips have sharpish insides and they're placed one above the other like a scizzor, not  completely parallel to eachother. That would make one damn epic decapitation tool lol.


----------



## Deimos (Oct 15, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> edit: New char confirmed, her summon is bahamut and she has a spear thus she's a dragoon...epic
> 
> Mac Video Converter
> 
> Mac Video Converter



Awesome.

It's a double-headed spear actually. I can't wait to get more.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 16, 2009)

This place has had way too little activity for a time like this when a new char has just been announced, weird.


----------



## destinator (Oct 16, 2009)

Well I guess nothing to bitch about at the moment?

Anyway new webnovel is out!

Doki Doki Maho Shinpan

First chapter translation


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 17, 2009)

Epic, so her driving mode really is a flying dragon .

Also, her spear looks like a scythe almost in one of the pics...and split in half in another one...maybe she separates it vertically and then bends the spearheads forward and is left with 2 scythes.


----------



## destinator (Oct 21, 2009)

New Famitsu images


----------



## geG (Oct 21, 2009)

Cool, so she's confirmed as the 6th party member.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 21, 2009)

Bahamut's driving mode looks like a cyberdragon with too much mecha feeling to it...i love it . His face reminds me of EVA-00 a tad.


----------



## Psysalis (Oct 21, 2009)

Anything said about Versus lately? Thats the one im mainly intrested in.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 23, 2009)

pek i am going to have to buy a video game system afterall


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 24, 2009)

Did someone delete the General Final Fantasy Discussion thread? i'm not finding it anywhere.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 25, 2009)

the game is gna be overhyped#


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 25, 2009)

bahamut doesn't look like a dragon anymore


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 25, 2009)

fuck wat happaned to the old skool ff ?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 25, 2009)

This is one badass image. Should be the boxart imo.

With the actual logo and not the famitsu stuff of coz


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 25, 2009)

Got a bigger version of it? Been wanting to make it my wallpaper for a while now but they're all tiny.


----------



## masterriku (Oct 25, 2009)

LOL flamebait I didn't mean it like that but yeah it probably would have caused something.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 25, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Got a bigger version of it? Been wanting to make it my wallpaper for a while now but they're all tiny.



Sorry. I just got it from the one of the scans posted above.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 25, 2009)

the image above reminds me of disney world for some reason


----------



## destinator (Oct 26, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Got a bigger version of it? Been wanting to make it my wallpaper for a while now but they're all tiny.


----------



## destinator (Oct 30, 2009)

Official Website Update 10/30 - Fang and new novel chapters


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2009)

I don't know why, but I'm getting less and less interested in this game tbh.

Especially with that horrible dub.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 30, 2009)

I think it looks more epic by the second.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 30, 2009)

Freija said:


> I don't know why, but I'm getting less and less interested in this game tbh.
> 
> Especially with that horrible dub.



Maybe import like i'll do....or wait a year or two for an international version and pray they copy SO4 in including JP voices for the usa ps3 version lol.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 30, 2009)

they should do what mistwalker does and let you choose between Japanese and English voices.


----------



## destinator (Oct 30, 2009)

Not as long as this is a multiplaform game and xbox is limitating the space.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 30, 2009)

the game would need a shit ton of audio to make it impossible to include both Japanese and English voices, and i'm talking like Star Ocean Last Hope amounts of audio; which is excessive and i hope they don't have that much.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 30, 2009)

destinator said:


> Not as long as this is a multiplaform game and xbox is limitating the space.



Uh I'll take a extra disk or two to have two languages. Plus DVD cost like 1/10th of a blu ray right? So it's all good.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 30, 2009)

i think it's more of an issue with square, they never release games with a language choice...not sure why.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 30, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> i think it's more of an issue with square, they never release games with a language choice...not sure why.



Because that's not how they intend their games to be experienced in that region.


----------



## DarkerThanBlack (Oct 30, 2009)

Some new real time screens.












Some songs ripped from the official site. 

(HQ it)
Chocobo theme
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7km555hZIc&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]

Battle theme melody version
(music starts 7 secs in)
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCwUg963Zeo[/YOUTUBE]

Valiant theme
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3LBiP2-6fc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DarkerThanBlack (Oct 30, 2009)

More screens.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 30, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Because that's not how they intend their games to be experienced in that region.



If that's so, then why have the dozen or so European countries gotten a dub aimed at USA? (judging by the fact that Americans voiced the cast)


I think that's just how the dubbers feel about the game really, take DQ8 for example, you can't say SE thought it was better experienced silent in japan but completely voiced by British people in the rest of the world...they're two extremes that can't coherently coexist.


----------



## destinator (Oct 30, 2009)

Welcome to, eh 1 or 2? weeks ago :|.


----------



## DarkerThanBlack (Oct 30, 2009)

destinator said:


> Welcome to, eh 1 or 2? weeks ago :|.



Just checked the previous pages and hardly any of these images have been posted and none of the music has been posted either...


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 30, 2009)

They weren't posted cause people just check the official site lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 30, 2009)

This game is lookin' pretty good.  I think I'll sell my penis and buy an XBOX.


----------



## masterriku (Oct 30, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> If that's so, then why have the dozen or so European countries gotten a dub aimed at USA? (judging by the fact that Americans voiced the cast)
> 
> 
> I think that's just how the dubbers feel about the game really, take DQ8 for example, you can't say SE thought it was better experienced silent in japan but completely voiced by British people in the rest of the world...they're two extremes that can't coherently coexist.




I don't even need to read this to know the real answer is because S-E europe is run by lazy douche-bags.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 30, 2009)

masterriku said:


> I don't even need to read this to know the real answer is because S-E europe is run by lazy douche-bags.



If that's so, they could have released the game in those countries with japanese voices and subs before even making the dub recordings, it'd be out faster, meaning more sales, and it would be much less work.


----------



## masterriku (Oct 30, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> If that's so, they could have released the game in those countries with japanese voices and subs before even making the dub recordings, it'd be out faster, meaning more sales, and it would be much less work.


*
LAZY DOUCHE BAGS* who if memory serves are based in England.


----------



## geG (Oct 30, 2009)

I thought the main problem for changing voices is that if they did they'd also have to have a separate set of cutscenes and stuff to fit the lip sync with each language.


----------



## Barry. (Oct 30, 2009)

Geg said:


> I thought the main problem for changing voices is that if they did they'd also have to have a separate set of cutscenes and stuff to *fit the lip sync *with each language.



That didn't stop them from putting out that SO4 trash.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 30, 2009)

I think, like with ToV, they just used the 360 as a beta tester and then planned on releasing a full ps3 version with Jp voices which match lip movement. FF is big enough to warrant it for the dubs too i suppose...dunno if that's a good or a bad thing though...cause it nullified the chance of them being lazy and just releasing the JP version with subs lol.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 30, 2009)

Geg said:


> I thought the main problem for changing voices is that if they did they'd also have to have a separate set of cutscenes and stuff to fit the lip sync with each language.



correct me if i'm wrong, but wouldn't releasing it with japanese voices mean not having to change the original cutscene animations.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes, it would.


----------



## destinator (Oct 31, 2009)

New Scans (Skill System)




> “Crystalium System”
> 
> In battle you will receive “Crystalium Points” (CP) which you can use to learn and grow the skills you want. Once you’ve learned an ability other abilities will open up. Abilties are lined up on a disk which will branch off into different abilities as you learn them (Like the Sphere Grid in FFX?) It seems there are a few different kinds of Crystalium for one person? Are there HP Bonus and Attack Bonus along with Abilties? Are there different Crystalium for “Attack” and “Magic”? There will be no leveling in FFXIII.



More (too small)


At least you can see the +30HP and Siren on the video wall.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 31, 2009)

I kind of liked the Sphere Grid in FFX, hopefully this (which is basically an alternate take on it) will be a bit more user friendly the first time you play it (as it took me a whole playthrough to really understand what the system was about all those years ago).


----------



## destinator (Oct 31, 2009)

More: 

So yes, the Crystarium is described as a "circular crystal board" that "branches out" as you unlock parts of it.
- It was mentioned in the earlier translation, "It seems there are a few different kinds of Crystalium for one person?", and was confirmed again in the site. There are apparently numerous Crystarium boards per character, and in the scans the two that are featured are Lightning's Strength Attribute one and Snow's HP one. There are other boards like Magic, Battle, etc.

Now, what's interesting is this, the site also talks about how there was someone on 2CH that had revealed information on the Crystarium the day before the Jump Scans were leaked, and now on hindsight the information revealed by the scans fit completely with what the person on 2CH revealed, so we can conclude that this member is a trustable source. This source revealed other information that the scans did not reveal, and here I will translate these stuff below! My guess is that the other information revealed by the 2CH person comes from the full article in the Jump issue that wasn't captured in the leaked scans.

- The summons must be defeated in battle before they are obtainable.
- The first character to get his summon is Snow.
- Apparently, after a summon's Driving Mode is dismissed, the other two characters, if dead, would be revived. (I have a huge question mark regarding this point. For fellow Chinese speakers, here's the exact quote: "召唤兽Driving Mode发动并退场后，死去的同伴会复活".) I have a feeling it's just that the other two characters would return to battle.
- There will be 6 characters in the party. (So this should quell any more speculation about there being more characters!)
- Fang will join the party towards the end of the game. (!)
- Apparently the name of the blue-haired feathery NORA guy is revealed, but somehow the katakana characters aren't appearing so I can't see the name! *grr*
- The spell Ruin is specific to the ATK/COM role.
- An Earthquake spell will also exist in the game, but the way it is used will be different from before.
- Apparently, the characters will have a role that they will largely assume in battle. (?) Lightning: ATK/BLA, Snow: DEF, Vanille: HLR/"ジャマー" (A new role! "Jama-"= "Jumper"? No idea.), Sazh: BLA/ENH, Hope: ENH/HLR, Fang: ATK. (I really don't know what this means, but I hope it doesn't mean that the characters are confined to these roles.)
- The names of the characters weapons are also revealed! Lightning: ディフェンダー, Sazh: ヴェガやらデネブやらスピカやら, Vanille: キュアーロッド·みたいな, Hope: ホークアイとか, Snow:太陽の雫·とかワケわからんやつ. (Someone help translate! I don't think I will handle the translations well.)
- Regarding the Crystariums, apparently abilities/skills that are not a character's specialization will take more CP to unlock.

Weapon names:
Lightning: Defender? Wtf this sounds too bland
Szah: Wega, Deneb and Spica (named after stars)
Vanille: Cure Rod
Hope: Hawk Eye
Snow: Sun/Solardrop? (ugh very meh)


----------



## destinator (Oct 31, 2009)

Apparently, FF13 will come April 15th in EU/US?


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 31, 2009)

I think vanille's new role would translate to "jammer" or something. Maybe a debuffing/enfeebling specialty.


Defender is the quintessential paladin sword after save the queen so i think it's fitting for lighting.



As for the crystalline system, as long as it's not the same for everyone i'm happy. As much as i liked the sphere grid, once you filled it with everyone it made everyone a clone.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 31, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> If that's so, then why have the dozen or so European countries gotten a dub aimed at USA? (judging by the fact that Americans voiced the cast)


Because that's how they want them to experience it.



> I think that's just how the dubbers feel about the game really, take DQ8 for example, you can't say SE thought it was better experienced silent in japan but completely voiced by British people in the rest of the world...they're two extremes that can't coherently coexist.


Maybe they felt the rest of the world doesn't enjoy reading like Japan does. They can coherently exist.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 31, 2009)

> Because that's how they want them to experience it.


You just said English was how they wanted Americans to experience it. Americans are not the same as Europeans culturally so SE wanting them to experience what American's experienced doesn't make sense. Either they can tell what is meant for what culture, which would make dubbing in english for america make sense and would mean they should have done the same for every other country. Or they just use the least common denominator, pick one random language which happens to be more spread, pick one culture that just happens to be more known, and do it for that in hopes of catching the biggest school of fish with just one dubbing net...which is what i'm saying they did. 

Therefore, it is not meant for anyone to experience the game in a dubbed form, the dub is a marketing convention, a tool to earn the most money from the game, not an artistic choice. 

The utterly arbitrary nature of the dubbed language decision, as opposed to the meaningful nature of japanese language and culture, which was what the game was inspired by, clearly shows how the game is not supposed to be appreciated in any language other than the original.



> Maybe they felt the rest of the world doesn't enjoy reading like Japan does. They can coherently exist.



For that to make sense they'd have to be extremely arrogant. It would also mean that they wouldn't recognize their past successes with silent games, which is something very doubtful considering the multitude of FFVII byproducts they've released over the years as well as how you could still turn the voices off in the USA version of DQ8.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 31, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> You just said English was how they wanted Americans to experience it. Americans are not the same as Europeans culturally so SE wanting them to experience what American's experienced doesn't make sense. Either they can tell what is meant for what culture, which would make dubbing in english for america make sense and would mean they should have done the same for every other country. Or they just use the least common denominator, pick one random language which happens to be more spread, pick one culture that just happens to be more known, and do it for that in hopes of catching the biggest school of fish with just one dubbing net...which is what i'm saying they did.


I said that region.The West.



> Therefore, it is not meant for anyone to experience the game in a dubbed form, the dub is a marketing convention, a tool to earn the most money from the game, not an artistic choice.


It's obviously an artistic choice, the changes that go along with altering a language in something always is. 



> For that to make sense they'd have to be extremely arrogant. It would also mean that they wouldn't recognize their past successes with silent games, which is something very doubtful considering the multitude of FFVII byproducts they've released over the years as well as how you could still turn the voices off in the USA version of DQ8.


They probably are arrogant, they are after all just some giant corporation. Past success, in an era where voice acting was a premium, does nto mean that voice acting would be ignored in an era where the world, especially the West, is used to voice acting in everything.


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> correct me if i'm wrong, but wouldn't releasing it with japanese voices mean not having to change the original cutscene animations.



So you're suggesting they don't dub it at all?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 31, 2009)

Geg said:


> So you're suggesting they don't dub it at all?



no, just suggesting that it isn't the hassle it is made out to be.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 31, 2009)

> I said that region.The West.


Most countries of the west do not get dubs for foreign media, most countries of the west experience material in it's original language with subtitles. That's what makes sense to do if you're trying to include all of the west equally.





> It's obviously an artistic choice, the changes that go along with altering a language in something always is.


The changes are a necessary evil for the game to make sense, they're a part of the entire dubbing process, doesn't make the choice of English over French or German just cause more people speak it in the west any less arbitrary.



> They probably are arrogant, they are after all just some giant corporation. Past success, in an era where voice acting was a premium, does nto mean that voice acting would be ignored in an era where the world, especially the West, is used to voice acting in everything.


 I don't think the west has any particular grounds to VAing over japan, if anything it was games like MGS and resident evil/silent hill that started with the large casts and hours of VAing. In the end it's an artistic choice weather to include speech or meaningless sounds like okami or nothing at all. DQ8 was made with the silent part in mind, a lot of the animations and expressions were much more meaningful that way. That was lost when voices were added and you can't say purposefully making a game less funny so it'll sell more is an artistic choice and not a business one.





Geg said:


> So you're suggesting they don't dub it at all?



Why not? Subtitles are there for a reason. In most of Europe they only dub tv programs for young children. Games are even worse, 99% of the games i played in Greece weren't in Greek and didn't even have Greek subtitles or menus or even MANUALS. You had to speak a foreign language to make sense of them. 

You're all so spoiled by dubs you speak like it's like that in the entire west.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 31, 2009)

This says that when you're a blaster the cost for fire is lessened...looking into it some more so i'll prolly edit this.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 31, 2009)

People still bitchin' about the whole sub vs dub issue? Some people like the dub, some like to be animu and listen to the original jp. Unless people plan to hold their breaths and hope that SE releases a dual language version sometime in the future, then just pick your poison: "Suffer" the dub or listen to the "superior" JP voices and not understand a damn thing unless you read a guide/walkthrough.



> Lightning: ATK/BLA, Snow: DEF, Vanille: HLR/"ジャマー" (A new role! "Jama-"= "Jumper"? No idea.), Sazh: BLA/ENH, Hope: ENH/HLR, Fang: ATK.



Like Dreikoo said, seems Vanille is gonna have enfeebling magic like slow, poison, etc. If their previous efforts say anything though, I imagine all characters will end up homogenized once you get close to maxing their stats.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 31, 2009)

destinator said:


> Apparently, FF13 will come April 15th in EU/US?



Whoo! I can't wait then!


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 31, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> People still bitchin' about the whole sub vs dub issue? Some people like the dub, some like to be animu and listen to the original jp. Unless people plan to hold their breaths and hope that SE releases a dual language version sometime in the future, then just pick your poison: "Suffer" the dub or listen to the "superior" JP voices and not understand a damn thing unless you read a guide/walkthrough.



I speak Jp though so i'm like a special exception which enables me to argue the "animu" front, as you call it, and still make sense .





> This probably doesn't count as XIII news, but I thought you guys might like to know if you don't. Lighting is in Dissidia Universal Tuning, if you are interested.


 Apparently that's fake sadly.


----------



## destinator (Oct 31, 2009)

Are you fluent?

Damn, too bad you still cant read what stats they are upping.

However, in Snow's case you can see that the center of his disc is the attack command, from there on you can go 3 different directions (one being +70HP, cant recognize the others). In Lightnings case you can see how a HP sphere is opened/unlocked/used.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 31, 2009)

Snow's center one is "tatakau" or "attack" which should mean that's where everybody starts their crystallium at. I just hope the ones around it differ per char lol.


I've been studying for 6ish years now, not fluent but i know enough vocab to not miss a word and i can read most kanji we've seen so far.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 31, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I speak Jp though so i'm like a special exception which enables me to argue the "animu" front, as you call it, and still make sense . Apparently that's fake sadly.



Well then of course you'll play the JP version, you get to play it long before the ones that don't understand it do. Though judging by all your posts, you clearly have a bias towards the jp version of most of the recent voiced FF games so there really isn't any point in continuing this argument.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 31, 2009)

It's not just the games, everything should be in it's original language, it's common sense, not bias.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Oct 31, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Defender is the quintessential paladin sword after save the queen so i think it's fitting for lighting.



didn't the webnovel say her sword/gun was called Blaze Edge/White Flash? 
I'm confused

so blaze egde is actually the type of weapon it is
white flash the inscription
and defender the name?


----------



## destinator (Oct 31, 2009)

My summary:

On the left side is Cocoon's amusement park, called ノーチラス・パーク (Nautilus Park?)　and the bottom pictures shows us one of the street corners of that place. They also note that you scan see "someone" that looks like a summon on the video wall. (well obviously its Siren)

Snows disc:
Snow's case you can see that the center of his disc is the attack command, from there on you can go 3 different directions. One being +70HP, another one I cant recognize and the path going to the bottom of the disc is highlighted/shining which means its the way to a new ability.

*Fire*
This ability can be used by the Blaster role. Its attack power and its costs to use are small, therefor its easy to use.
*
Fira*
Using the crystallium system you can level up the Blaster role, which will enable you to use Fira at some point.　The spell hits nearby enemies too (so it works on groups).

*Firaga*
If you advance even more, you will get the high class magic Firaga. It has a bigger range, so you can hit even more enemies with it and it also blast enemies into the air.

*Final Cover:*


----------



## destinator (Nov 4, 2009)

Next weeks Famitsu will have information on Chocobos and growth system!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 4, 2009)

Arrggh terrible boxart. Is it NA as well?


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 4, 2009)

I agree. That box-art is just too plain. Hope they change it.


----------



## Barry. (Nov 4, 2009)

Probably the worst boxart I've seem for a Final Fantasy game.


----------



## geG (Nov 4, 2009)

lol you're kidding right? Every single Final Fantasy box art in Japan is just the logo on a white background. I'm sure it'll be different for the American and Europe releases.


----------



## Barry. (Nov 4, 2009)

Geg said:


> lol you're kidding right? Every single Final Fantasy box art in Japan is just the logo on a white background. I'm sure it'll be different for the American and Europe releases.



Oh...well that sucks.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Nov 4, 2009)

actually i like the plain uniformed boxart 
*bricked*


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah I see no problem with the box art. What else did you expect?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 4, 2009)

Geg said:


> lol you're kidding right? Every single Final Fantasy box art in Japan is just the logo on a white background. I'm sure it'll be different for the American and Europe releases.



The European covers are always the same as the Japanese covers, the white background with the logo, personally i love the simplicity of those covers!


----------



## destinator (Nov 4, 2009)

Urgh ... yeah americans cant comprehend beauty that relies on simplicity. Thats why you need tons of girls, strange looking guys and some of the worst covers in history to appeal to the crowd. But seriously, japanese boxart is awesome! If they had done anything else I just had made myself that boxart to put it over.

Anyway, rumors are floating around on 2ch/jp blogs that Hopes summon will be ...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Alexander

No visual proof yet ...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 4, 2009)

Alexander is one of my favourite summons, and I don't really like Hope because he's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). This can go either two ways with me. Either Hope drags Alexander down, or Alexander pulls him up


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 4, 2009)

destinator said:


> Urgh ... yeah americans cant comprehend beauty that relies on simplicity. Thats why you need tons of girls, strange looking guys and some of the worst covers in history to appeal to the crowd. But seriously, japanese boxart is awesome! If they had done anything else I just had made myself that boxart to put it over.
> 
> Anyway, rumors are floating around on 2ch/jp blogs that Hopes summon will be ...
> 
> ...



I always tried to figure why they always changed the covers from JP to USA versions, i suppose that's the reason lol.



Alexander lacks personality for me, it's more like a weapon than a summon in the sense of how ramuh is an old mage with a rod or ifrit is a hellbeast or bahamut is the wyrmking.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Nov 6, 2009)

holy s***
hope is awesome now
and alexander turns into a castle?what?i thought they would come up with something... well more mobile?
and yay you can ride chocobos after all!
and fight with them


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 6, 2009)

Someone translate please


----------



## destinator (Nov 6, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Someone translate please



Provide us readable scans?

Alexanders driving mode is 要塞 which means Fort .

From what I read in other forums, apparently Chocobos can be used to dig stuff, also as you see in the scans they fight along you. If their health runs out, they gonna vanish. From the pictures it seeems that you might just use them on Pulse... but thats a pure speculation.

The forest is the famous Sanles from the webnovel. If you read it you know that its a place where monsters are researched, Fal'Cie are in charge there and for instance control the weather.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 6, 2009)

So Alexander is XIII's "giant summon" apparently. Quite fitting lol.


----------



## geG (Nov 6, 2009)

Also the beta of FFXIV will be bundled with the Japanese release of XIII.


----------



## destinator (Nov 7, 2009)

And where do you have that from? Thats simply not confirmed and people once again take their assumptions and present them as facts.

Scan clearly says you get a FF14 campaign code with the first press edition. But yeah nothing more, they havent stated what you can do with this code. Yes it COULD be a beta code, it could also be a code for a private animal :s.



*Summary:*
Chocobs are used for the travel on the wide fields of Pulse. They have the ability to search for treasures. So if you see a "!" icon appearing above their head, its your chance to dig. Their life is marked with feathers? and if it runs out the chocobo will flee.

Hopes "protector" is Alexander who turns into a giant fortress when he enter driving mode. I can only read (guess) one of his driving mode attacks, and that would be Earthquake.
Sanles is introduced but we pretty much know it already from the novel. The entrance for Cocoon's citizen is prohibited there to protect the environment. Its inhabitated by lots of monsters and used for experiments...


----------



## geG (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh, that's just what I read on another site.


----------



## destinator (Nov 7, 2009)

Thats what I gussed xD. Just wanted to make it clear. I really do know people that would get FF13 just to get a beta invite for 14, so I guess those people would damn pissed if they spend 100$ for something that turns out to be something else...


----------



## Yun Fang (Nov 8, 2009)

Geg said:


> lol you're kidding right? Every single Final Fantasy box art in Japan is just the logo on a white background. I'm sure it'll be different for the American and Europe releases.



I thought Some of them were....Final Fantasy X, XII, crisis core, and Final Fantasy VII dirge of cerebrus wasn't just a logo with a white background. 

Anyway I hope its different too. I really wish they would use this instead though.


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 8, 2009)

Is it just me or I am the only person unexcited by this game? Most of the main characters seem annoying already and the "Gestalt Mode" looks ridiculously stupid, not to mention the plot, which also seems sub par. Maybe I will be pleasantly surprised but right now I could care less for this game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 8, 2009)

Raizen Emperor said:


> Is it just me or I am the only person unexcited by this game? Most of the main characters seem annoying already and the "Gestalt Mode" looks ridiculously stupid, not to mention the plot, which also seems sub par. Maybe I will be pleasantly surprised but right now I could care less for this game.



It's from Square-Enix, so your concern and lack of optimism is warranted.

I expect to be surprised, but whatever.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7C8hXf-B8Yo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 8, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> It's from Square-Enix, so your concern and lack of optimism is warranted.
> 
> I expect to be surprised, but whatever.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7C8hXf-B8Yo[/YOUTUBE]



That's not even a good mash-up.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 8, 2009)

I just want to manage my own airship/transport. Not point to point automatic transport bullshit.


----------



## Tomotsu (Nov 9, 2009)

*Takes On This Pic (FF Versus XIII)*



What do you think that this picture is about?  Do you think the man in white is an antagonist or a good guy?

*And for all you who say "o well should post this in the FF Versus XIII thread" I made this one because I am asking a question about the game and want to hear peoples opinion about a picture SO BACK OFF!*


----------



## masterriku (Nov 9, 2009)

Clearly he is Noctis's Nobody.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 9, 2009)

Tomotsu said:


> What do you think that this picture is about?  Do you think the man in white is an antagonist or a good guy?
> 
> *And for all you who say "o well should post this in the FF Versus XIII thread" I made this one because I am asking a question about the game and want to hear peoples opinion about a picture SO BACK OFF!*



Despite your disclaimer, you would have gotten the same answers had you posted it in that thread anyway so your reasoning is faulty.


----------



## destinator (Nov 9, 2009)

Apparently huge announcement on friday.

Due to recent comments, release date announcement and new trailer almost confirmed xD.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 9, 2009)

Maybe we finally learn where is Vanille's lcie mark .


----------



## destinator (Nov 9, 2009)

Euro sites have a countdown now too...

Guess we dont really need more evidence .


----------



## Corran (Nov 9, 2009)

Have they still not announced the Japanese release date? Or are we getting a western release date? I hate countdowns to announcments. "Let's announce an announcement!"


----------



## Yun Fang (Nov 9, 2009)

Corran said:


> Have they still not announced the Japanese release date? Or are we getting a western release date? I hate countdowns to announcments. "Let's announce an announcement!"



The Japanese release date is December 17th, if I'm not mistaken. I'm thinking that we're going to see a brand new trailer with the release date shown at the end. That would be HUGE!


----------



## Vault (Nov 10, 2009)

Still nothing on Versus ?


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 10, 2009)

Vault said:


> Still nothing on Versus ?


Who cares for now? I'm betting Versus won't even come out in another two years or so.


----------



## Sin (Nov 10, 2009)

So anyone here importing the Jap version in December?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 10, 2009)

well as much as I am eager to play it ima not importing the game... Ill wait for it.
Ill have to get it for 360 since I dont have a ps3 yet... otherwise I would get it for ps3 so I can see the game capabilities at the max and not a possible fked up frame rate.


----------



## Sin (Nov 10, 2009)

I want to, but sadly not possible for me at the moment.

I will have to wait till April/June.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 10, 2009)

New pics of alexander.





Sin said:


> So anyone here importing the Jap version in December?



I am.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 11, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> New pics of alexander.
> 
> I am.



Whoa! Plz let us know how it is!
If you gettin it for ps3 that means that youl have the ultimate experience., the quality will go a little bit down for the 360 users cause that console its not so powerful.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 11, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Whoa! Plz let us know how it is!
> If you gettin it for ps3 that means that youl have the ultimate experience., the quality will go a little bit down for the 360 users cause that console its not so powerful.



SHH! Don't say that so loud! *They'll *get mad at you. 

Seriously though, chances are both versions will look the same... its just very likely that the 360 version will need more then one disc to fit the content.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 11, 2009)

oh man I will never end regreting of not had gotten a ps3 instead of a 360.
I was gonnaget a ps3 but then a friend of mine begged me to buy it from him so I did it. =/

U rly think it will take more than one disc? jezz...


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 11, 2009)

Did he give you a friendly discount?


----------



## Furious George (Nov 11, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> U rly think it will take more than one disc? jezz...



That's the primary difference between Blu-Ray and CD. Blu-Ray can hold far more space. 

And its not like I'm just giving my opinion to make 360 people feel bad. 



They're *aiming* for just three disc.

On a completely unrelated note, the PS3 is now cheaper then ever should anyone suddenly consider buying one.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 11, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> On a completely unrelated note, the PS3 is now cheaper then ever should anyone suddenly consider buying one.



Man I AM BUYING A PS3, wanna know why?
Cause since I got 360 I became ADICTED to videogames, you have no idea how much time I have wasted  because of the fkin achievement system and WL chargin you for everything.

Before that I had a Ps2 and I wasnt this addicted, I played for fun and for the experience.

Purchasing a 360 was a TERRIBLE decition , for my part. Thats why I am savin for a ps3.


----------



## destinator (Nov 11, 2009)

Since nobody noticed, 5 time guages for the first time visible on a screenshot, also the new (and prolly last role) JAMmer revealed. This information is exactly what an guy on 2ch posted 3!!! weeks ago, so it was probably an insider since all of what he said is right so far. He also revealed weapon names and other stuff.


----------



## destinator (Nov 11, 2009)

Summary:


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 11, 2009)

destinator said:


> Since nobody noticed, 5 time guages for the first time visible on a screenshot, also the new (and prolly last role) JAMmer revealed. This information is exactly what an guy on 2ch posted 3!!! weeks ago, so it was probably an insider since all of what he said is right so far. He also revealed weapon names and other stuff.



Heh, looks i interpreted the katakana for jammer right .



Btw, i heard there's a rumor of Leviathan being Vanille's summon.





> Whoa! Plz let us know how it is!
> If you gettin it for ps3 that means that youl have the ultimate experience., the quality will go a little bit down for the 360 users cause that console its not so powerful.


I sure will lol. The jp ps3 version is the ultimate experience cause it has the original voicework more than slightly better graphics which is something you won't notice unless you play the game on both systems at the same time .


----------



## masterriku (Nov 11, 2009)

Wait wait how do you even know that the Jp PS3 version will be better, for most S-E games the Jp verison is usually worse when it comes to game content.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 11, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Did he give you a friendly discount?



Your lucky I am motivated so Ill tell you the story.


*Spoiler*: __ 



He is a fkin alcoholic so we made a deal of around 350 bucks with 2 controllers, and a few games, bioshock and gtf4 where the only worth ones. All the others where car games and a Moh wich imo are not my liking.

Then he came to tell me that it was 400 and I got.. wtf?! your lyin.
But since we are childhood friends he kept insisting. I told him, man even if I wanted I ve got NO MONEY get that!

He told me to ask my mom for money and I got like O.o... you little fck.
The reason on why he was in such need was te following:

The money of the xbox he spended it all on alcohol in Cancun, where he lost he's watch and wallet. Hes parents where uber pissed and treathened him to kick him out of he's place if he didnt have the money at the end of the day.


So you see... Bad friends always leave you bad stuff, like they say.
A good apple near rotten ones always gets rotten so I have decided to keep my distance.




*masterriku:* This shouldnt go unnoticed , why do you think that they later on release their ''international'' versions wich are only avalibable in japan?
So they get their update, cause at that time patches didn existed.

BTW.. they better Fkin give us a jap patch for american audience.
And for both MOFO consoles, I have decided that FF13 will be the last game I play for 360, that and BS2 maybe.
So Ill get one for 360 and another for ps3 how I will do it? well thats why jobs exist.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 11, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Wait wait how do you even know that the Jp PS3 version will be better, for most S-E games the Jp verison is usually worse when it comes to game content.



They said that the game will be the same and that there won't be an international version...even if there is one in 1-2 years it won't mean that for now it's the best deal. I just want the original voices really, if it ends up being actually better (something like FFX's european version) i may end up getting that too...though i'll probably despise the storymode if i do that cause i'll be so used to thee original voices lol...lets hope international will follow SO4's example.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 11, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> They said that the game will be the same and that there won't be an international version...even if there is one in 1-2 years it won't mean that for now it's the best deal. I just want the original voices really, if it ends up being actually better (something like FFX's european version) i may end up getting that too...though i'll probably despise the storymode if i do that cause i'll be so used to thee original voices lol...lets hope international will follow SO4's example.



wowowowowowu wait a sec!
European version got different voice actors for X? Did it ended up being better?

SE should release a Voice DLC with the original Voice acting. Everyone should be able to select their voice version.
Srsly why not?!


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 11, 2009)

It didn't get new voice acting, it got a buttload of extra content.


Every summon was also a superboss and there was a super duper ultra boss you fought after beating them all.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 11, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> It didn't get new voice acting, it got a buttload of extra content.
> 
> 
> Every summon was also a superboss and there was a super duper ultra boss you fought after beating them all.



Oh yeah... I remember hearin that from a german friend altought I didnt payed much importance.
Thats soo not fair, europeans get ALOT more.

This continent is so screwed....


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 11, 2009)

It's the exchange for getting the game a year after it's out.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 11, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> It's the exchange for getting the game a year after it's out.



oh.. crap.
thats so not fair for them 
why wasnt it released at the same time?


----------



## Sin (Nov 11, 2009)

International Versions are amazing. The FFX international version even had dark aeons and a redone sphere grid.

It's just too bad they never get translated to English.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 11, 2009)

this sucks.. well at least we now live on an internet world so the can release DLC packs and patches.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 11, 2009)

Sin said:


> International Versions are amazing. The FFX international version even had dark aeons and a redone sphere grid.
> 
> It's just too bad they never get translated to English.



The Pal normal version got that, and that extra dvd with some interviews and the Suteki da Ne videoclip


----------



## Sin (Nov 11, 2009)

Athrum said:


> The Pal normal version got that, and that extra dvd with some interviews and the Suteki da Ne videoclip


Yeah but the PAL version can't be played by people in the US either


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 11, 2009)

Athrum said:


> The Pal normal version got that, and that extra dvd with some interviews and the Suteki da Ne videoclip



I have that version, i tried to fight the weakest Dark Aeon once, he destroyed my entire party with one or two attacks, i tried to fight him again, this time i used the summon Anima, with Anima i was able beat Sin/Jecht with two or three attacks so i was full of confidence, the Dark Aeon raped Anima and then raped my party as well, on that moment i gave up on defeating those guys, only people with a lot of patience could think about leveling up enough to fight the Dark Aeons.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah, the dark aeons were intended as a challenge for the people that had already filled out the sphere grids.

There are even guides out there to tell you how many "+2" nodes to erase to max out stats with "+4" nodes.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes, if you fill the normal grid you wont pass the HP/MP cap. Need a lot of +4 spheres, in turn to get those you need a lot of grinding in the calm plains arena.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey anyone interested into an official PS3! novafabula Lighting edition?


White and pink! hehe

Ill wait to see if they release a cool one for versus, black and blue. Yeah I will surely get one then


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 11, 2009)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I have that version, i tried to fight the weakest Dark Aeon once, he destroyed my entire party with one or two attacks, i tried to fight him again, this time i used the summon Anima, with Anima i was able beat Sin/Jecht with two or three attacks so i was full of confidence, the Dark Aeon raped Anima and then raped my party as well, on that moment i gave up on defeating those guys, only people with a lot of patience could think about leveling up enough to fight the Dark Aeons.



Don't work hard, work smart.

(yojimbo, yojimbo, yojimbo)


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 12, 2009)

Yojimbo was such a waste of time, he was a super expnsive Aeon that was crap.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 12, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Yojimbo was such a waste of time, he was a super expnsive Aeon that was crap.



Nah, Zanbato is win.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 12, 2009)

He was the funniest Aeon to use besides Anima


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 12, 2009)

That's lightning's and snow's upgraded weapons.

They call her new sword slash carving.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 12, 2009)

SWEET!
I wonder if they will release a special edition ps3 when versus comes out.
Black and blue.. yeah that would be really sweet.

BTW has anyone been able to extract the music from the ffXIII website?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 12, 2009)

It's all over Youtube mate


----------



## Athrum (Nov 12, 2009)

Mmm is it just me or Snow's coat got some new designs on it?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 12, 2009)

yeah, depends on the wargear that you equip him with.
BTW! Have you seen the figurines of play arts? they are FREAKING EXPENSIVE!
Back when the 1st set was released I got cloud and Aerith at a very reasonable price like 20 bucks each one.
This ones are like 35 now.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 12, 2009)

Most good anime figures are like $80+.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 12, 2009)

This is not anime , its videogame!

Price probably rised cause fo the shitty economy that the world has atm. Oh btw. GET RDY FOR THE FKIN COUNTDOWN od the BIG Anouncement!


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 12, 2009)

Figures of jrpgs and anime are identical.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 12, 2009)

Does that mean that fallout and warhammer figures are anime then too?


----------



## Sesha (Nov 12, 2009)

Speaking of the Dark Aeons I couldn't be arsed to level up to kill them. Hence they were more an annoyance than anything else. When Dark Valefor blocked the entrance to Besaid I whipped out Yojimbo and had him chop Valefor's feathered ass in half with Zanmato.



Suigetsu said:


> Yojimbo was such a waste of time, he was a super expnsive Aeon that was crap.



He can kill absolutely everything that moves with Zanmato. Every single little friend, bosses included. He's one of the most useful abilities in the game.



Suigetsu said:


> Does that mean that fallout and warhammer figures are anime then too?



Don't be stupid. Fallout and Warhammer aren't JRPGs or even Japanese franchises.


----------



## destinator (Nov 13, 2009)

Better quality Famitsu Pics.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 13, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Does that mean that fallout and warhammer figures are anime then too?



Those aren't JRPGS


----------



## destinator (Nov 13, 2009)

New Webnovel chapters are out...

March 2010!!!!!!!!


----------



## Athrum (Nov 13, 2009)

SO we finally got a release date for USA and Europe, March 9th. Can't wait.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 13, 2009)

FFXIII US theme..


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2009)

God of War and FF13 in one month, win win.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 13, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> God of War and FF13 in one month, win win.



In-fucking-deed !!!!! 

Can't wait any longer.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow i hate that song, sucks ass.


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 13, 2009)

Less than five months. Less than five months!!

Can't wait! Can't wait!!! =D


----------



## masterriku (Nov 13, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> FFXIII US theme..


----------



## Helix (Nov 13, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> FFXIII US theme..


----------



## geG (Nov 13, 2009)

So... wait they just picked some random song instead of doing a proper English version of the original song? 

And wow, they weren't kidding about shortening the release gap. That's less than three months after the Japanese release date.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 13, 2009)

Why change the song at all... It's just a fucking song<_<

Err do you have a source Goofy?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 13, 2009)

Fuck yeah, March release!


----------



## Athrum (Nov 13, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Why change the song at all... It's just a fucking song<_<
> 
> Err do you have a source Goofy?



Square Ltd CEO says it in the new video that was released in HOME.

And yeah they just picked a song that's gonna be release in that girl's album, so that means the song wasn't made for FF13.


----------



## Agitation (Nov 13, 2009)

It's a marketing scheme obviously


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 13, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> FFXIII US theme..


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 13, 2009)

Al-Yasa said:


> ​



... we are screwed, this one its HORRIBLE!
Noit like in KH2, that english song was superb!

ll rather keep with the original song plz, so gimmi a patch or somethin.


btw cant belive we had to wait all this time for such announcement.


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 13, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> FFXIII US theme..


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 13, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> The bears reaction fits well with the situation and my feelings toward this song i think



is it to late to stop them from doing it?
Beside's the fans of that singer probably aint the kind of ppl that would like to play a FF game, and viceversa.


----------



## masterriku (Nov 13, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> ... we are screwed, this one its HORRIBLE!
> Noit like in KH2, that english song was superb!
> 
> ll rather keep with the original song plz, so gimmi a patch or somethin.
> ...



Ain't the KH songs the exception to J-pop songs being good translated to English because Utada can speak both English and Japanese and translates it herself?

Also the real announcement (of importance)was the release date you know the one we've been waiting for since god knows when.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Nov 13, 2009)

What's with the song, don't have the final fantasy spirt.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 13, 2009)

dragonbattousai said:


> March 9th is just 3 days before my birthday.



And 7 after mine.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 13, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Ain't the KH songs the exception to J-pop songs being good translated to English because Utada can speak both English and Japanese and translates it herself?
> 
> Also the real announcement (of importance)was the release date you know the one we've been waiting for since god knows when.



Yep, KH songs were sung by the original singer in both versions.

Btw...i'm glad i'm importing XD.


----------



## Sin (Nov 14, 2009)

March 9th. The day my PS3 becomes a useful buy.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 14, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Yep, KH songs were sung by the original singer in both versions.
> 
> Btw...i'm glad i'm importing XD.



so do I, but Ill buy for my 360 too aswell later on.

Oh btw people! start writting emails to:
support@square-enix-usa.com
80% Of the Internet fanbase is annoyed by this marketing movement.

Does anyone know of a petition? we still got plenty of time for this to come true.


----------



## Corran (Nov 14, 2009)

I blame Xbox's lack of space on discs for this mess.



Suigetsu said:


> so do I, but Ill buy for my 360 too aswell later on.



Does not compute.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 14, 2009)

Corran said:


> I blame Xbox's lack of space on discs for this mess.
> 
> 
> 
> Does not compute.



Got both consoles, gotta have imported version for one and local for the other 
Well.. its not my ps3 but Ill get one soon, maybe that exclusive one.

Anyways about the petition... It has already begun:


If there is other please let me know.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 14, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> so do I, but Ill buy for my 360 too aswell later on.
> 
> Oh btw people! start writting emails to:
> support@square-enix-usa.com
> ...



99% of all internet statistics are made up.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 14, 2009)

Something should be done, people are complaining for some reason. So either patch it or give an option to change it.


----------



## Sin (Nov 14, 2009)

What's going on?

Why should we write emails?


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 14, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Something should be done, people are complaining for some reason. So either patch it or give an option to change it.


I don,t think we can do anything now we just have to hope it doesn,t suck to bad.
Also i have no idea who the guy or the girl are in your gif but it is already my favorite scene from the game. 
Unless there are more rolf scenes in the game like that.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 14, 2009)

Glad you liked it xD, thats Lightning punching snow in DA FACE. Credit goes to soemone else..
I just tought it was appropiate for the moment.

Anyways , why I think it would be convenient to sign?
I think that this is like a lack of pride on their own music, and beside's picking some random song from a pre-manufactured album of a current pop cultural hit for a game that has a great focus on emotions seems just artificial and hollow to me.

The track my hand has nothing to do with FF, where are they gonna put it? while Lighting goes up from her bed and puts her make up and brushes her hair?
Gimmie a break.

We where pretty cool with other original tracks not being translated, and those that where like from those of X-2 and KH2 where really good, specially KH2.

Anyways if it doesnt work at least they will know that they shouldnt do it for Versus, or maybe we get the option to patch the song with the original.

So Ill am going to try and do something than just stand here watching and waiting for someone else to do it.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't like Leona Lewis at all but I'm not arsed her new song will be in the game. Welcome to the real world, jackasses.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 14, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> We where pretty cool with other original tracks not being translated, and those that where like from those of X-2 and KH2 where really good, specially KH2.


This is the very reason why it's happening.

Some liked it, and Square thinks "welp time for some more". The weaboo especially like it.


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 14, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Glad you liked it xD, thats Lightning punching snow in DA FACE. Credit goes to soemone else..
> I just tought it was appropiate for the moment.
> 
> Anyways , why I think it would be convenient to sign?
> ...


Wel i am saying it because most  petitions that fans send to the company's don,t change much. 
Remember dragonball evolution 
People made a pettion for that and had like more then a 1000 people or something and yet they ignored it and did not use the source material at al.
I don,t think it wil make a diffrence because:
1.Its most likely already in the game.
2. They don,t want to spend the money or time by putting a new song in it.
3. They don,t give a shit because at the end of the day people wil buy the game anyway.
I think the third one is most likely unless you are going to hurt there wallet they don,t give a shit. If they lose fans they wil just move on to the next game but even if they do it wil stil leave us with a shitty opening.
The only way to make the company listing to you is if you hurt there wallet . Wich wil most likely not work because there are stil enough ff fans to make a decent buck out of.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 14, 2009)

If it makes you feel better the moment with the song in it will probably be the worst scene in the game anyway, regardless of which version you get.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 14, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> I don,t think it wil make a diffrence because:
> 1.Its most likely already in the game.
> 2. They don,t want to spend the money or time by putting a new song in it.
> 3. They don,t give a shit because at the end of the day people wil buy the game anyway.
> ...


DBE would had never worked cause it was already in production, too late because a HUGE mount of Money and Resources are already on motion and on the line.

The they dont give a crap thing its a lie, they all care the problem is SE has been to closed to itself doing things that only they want. 

And last there are 2 kinds of fans,True FF fans and  FF Fans.
True FF see these flaws in the game and actually care , FF fans just eat whatever bone SE throws at them.

As a result of all this complaining the only way that everyone will be satisfied is by allowing the players to choose wich track to play , just as the voice acting.
Its not like they will be stopping production, there are still like 4-5 months for release so there is still time to either incorporate that or just add it later on as a patch.


----------



## Sin (Nov 14, 2009)

So all this freaking out is over a song?


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 14, 2009)

Sin said:


> So all this freaking out is over a song?



Mhm and not being able to hear the characters speak the glorious language of Nippon unless they buy the Japanese version.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 14, 2009)

People just want to have something to complain about these days...


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 14, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> DBE would had never worked cause it was already in production, too late because a HUGE mount of Money and Resources are already on motion and on the line.
> 
> The they dont give a crap thing its a lie, they all care the problem is SE has been to closed to itself doing things that only they want.
> 
> ...


I don,t see them putting up the effort to do this but i stil wish you good luck with your petition 
Maby you can post it on some ff forums to get more fans to sign.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 14, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> I don,t see them putting up the effort to do this but i stil wish you good luck with your petition
> Maby you can post it on some ff forums to get more fans to sign.



huh woot? No the petition is not mind.
For starters that petition its TERRBLY bad executed, it will go amiss.

I just putted here so people that want to sign may sign. Altought I support it I dont see it happening.

The thing I did was to send email, and I encourage people to do so.

This is not just about a track... But Putting random Hit hot pop culture singers on games is just an insult to what FF is or at least was.
This is Not Impossible, there had been games with voicepacks already that include them or are either free DLC.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 14, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> This is not just about a track... But Putting random Hit hot pop culture singers on games is just an insult to what FF is or at least was.



A multi-million dollar franchise popped out ad-nausem by a faceless corporation?


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 14, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> huh woot? No the petition is not mind.
> For starters that petition its TERRBLY bad executed, it will go amiss.
> 
> I just putted here so people that want to sign may sign. Altought I support it I dont see it happening.
> ...


Oh sorry
Also thanks for the rep  i can look at that pic al day


----------



## Velocity (Nov 14, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> A multi-million dollar franchise popped out ad-nausem by a faceless corporation?



So now game developers don't care about the games they make?


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 14, 2009)

So...you're saying that the major problem with Square-Enix is that they don't listen to the input and critique of their fans? _You don't say_...

Honestly. Each and every time SE makes a main FF game, it sells. Plain and simple, it sells incredibly well. It pushes the entire system that it is on. Why change the formula if they are still making such a profit? They could probably care less what the fans have to say about their game as long as it sells and gets good reviews. SE has never exactly been a revolutionary company. About the only thing they have truly made their own and popularized is CG-animation. Beautifully rendered scenes and such is what they've really pushed.

Gameplay has been good for the most part, though some fans beg to differ in certain cases (i.e. the fanbase was pretty split on a lot of things in FFXII and FFXI). Though, that is all a relative matter of opinion. Unless sales really start to show a differing trend or a Final Fantasy title scores some atrocious reviews by major critics, it won't be changing any time soon. I can almost guarantee that.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 14, 2009)

I am also amused by the shitstorm fans have created over such a non issue.  If this Leona Lewis person were instead some jpop artist, would we be seeing this backlash?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 14, 2009)

The problem is fans that complain about the game still buy it, so Square doesn't care about listening to the complaints because the complainers will still buy the game anyways.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 14, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I am also amused by the shitstorm fans have created over such a non issue.  If this Leona Lewis person were instead some jpop artist, would we be seeing this backlash?



It's a themesong and I could've give a shit about that. All I'm ticked off about is that they randomly decided to axe a song specifically written for the game and replace it with a random song from a random album from the currently "in" pop star, Leona Lewis.

Other than that and the fact that they're breaking 12 years of tradition by selling DLC that encompasses the extra content always put in the Western release for free, I'm looking forward to playing FFXIII this Christmas. I guess all this means is that I won't be bothering with the game on March 9th (since I normally buy games I import a second time when they reach ye olde Englande).


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 14, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> So now game developers don't care about the games they make?



Where did I say that. I just spoke facts, FF is just another gaming franchise like Mario, Madden, Halo, GTA, or whatever. They care about their games making a profit. SE can do whatever it wants with  the franchise and always has.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I am also amused by the shitstorm fans have created over such a non issue.  If this Leona Lewis person were instead some jpop artist, would we be seeing this backlash?



Lol no, remember most fans of FF are anime fans, meaning Japanese ONLY!


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 15, 2009)

I actually was a FF fan before becoming a fan of anime in japanese, believe it or not .


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 15, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I actually was a FF fan before becoming a fan of anime in japanese, believe it or not .



Me too, let's make out


----------



## Barry. (Nov 15, 2009)

Me three    .


----------



## destinator (Nov 15, 2009)

HQ images from chinese famitsu:


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 15, 2009)

That Chocobo doesn't look nearly as cute as it should.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Nov 15, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Lol no, remember most fans of FF are anime fans, meaning Japanese ONLY!



Some are just simply bitching about the lyrics to the songs and how it doesn't fit. Whether thats a cover up excuse for them or not, I dunno, but I yeah I think getting up in the  morning to take shower isn't something I'd expect to see Lightning do when that song starts playing.

Honestly though, I don't about the song. I just want to play the game and follow the story. I hope the game's story is easier to follow than XII's. I know I'll definitely enjoy the battle system a lot than XII's.

On another note, the chocobo look like freak'n over-size roosters in this game. Definitely not as cute as the typical 3D design in the past games.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 15, 2009)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Some are just simply bitching about the lyrics to the songs and how it doesn't fit. Whether thats a cover up excuse for them or not, I dunno, but I yeah I think getting up in the  morning to take shower isn't something I'd expect to see Lightning do when that song starts playing.
> 
> Honestly though, I don't about the song. I just want to play the game and follow the story. I hope the games story is easier to follow than XII.



How do they know if it fits if they haven't even played the game?


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Nov 15, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> How do they know if it fits if they haven't even played the game?



Why are you asking me? Read GameFaqs. They were saying that it doesn't sit the series in general.

They're used to sappy love songs, which is what SE usually chooses based off the more recent games VIII, IX, X. I can't remember what XII's vocal theme was like. This My Hands  is R&B and doesn't really sound as much as a love song. It sounds like a sweet melody with a "Im living my life without you and got personal issues" -ish themed lyrics. Whether it fits or not, I dont really care.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 15, 2009)

Looking forward to this, especially since it'll be out around my birthday


----------



## destinator (Nov 15, 2009)

And once again, those are Chocobos from Pulse. Pulse resembles a more prehistoric styled world, with more rough looking creatures. As stated (and seen) in the pages, Cocoon has different Chocobos (which look more cute).


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 15, 2009)

So it's safe to assume the afro-dwelling bokos won't turn gojira on us .


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 15, 2009)

Fck this fairness thing, give your console what it can afford, even if it takes more time to release ir for a certian console.

I have a 360 and now I feel like having this game for my console just took down experience quality.
Fairness? well ps3 players wont be having the cool FF avatar stuff that I will be able to have.

I am gettin a PS3 soon so dont come at me with console war s**t.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm not sure if this would work, but could they release Japanese audio with English subs as DLC?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 16, 2009)

They did it for an xbox naruto game.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 16, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> They did it for an xbox naruto game.





> I'm not sure if this would work, but could they release Japanese audio with English subs as DLC?



My very same toughts, and those could very well be included in the game already unfortunately they wont due to the dvd limitations.

Fortunately, it seems like they are already starting to notice the discontent from their desitions. 

And ps3 users are gonna have to be dragged down aswell, look:


They should had released it for ps3 1st and for 360 later.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 16, 2009)

They are doing that...it's just the jp version .


----------



## Corran (Nov 16, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Fck this fairness thing, give your console what it can afford, even if it takes more time to release ir for a certian console.
> 
> I have a 360 and now I feel like having this game for my console just took down experience quality.
> Fairness? well ps3 players wont be having the cool FF avatar stuff that I will be able to have.
> ...



That article is pretty much the reason why I hate the Xbox for shitting up the game. If FFvs13 goes multiplatform and they pull this shit again I don't think I will buy it.



Gnome on Fire said:


> I'm not sure if this would work, but could they release Japanese audio with English subs as DLC?



Too big most likely, they would also need to work in a patch that would lip-sync the japanese audio again since they are syncing the english to the game engine and cutscenes. Also the CG cutscenes would have the english lip sync.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 16, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> My very same toughts, and those could very well be included in the game already unfortunately they wont due to the dvd limitations.
> 
> Fortunately, it seems like they are already starting to notice the discontent from their desitions.
> 
> ...



This might sound silly on my part, but those guys didn't provide any source to back up that article.

Just checked gametrailers and there aren't any so-called interviews with Kitase regarding that topic. 

Maybe they're making shit up?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 16, 2009)

Corran said:


> That article is pretty much the reason why I hate the Xbox for shitting up the game. If FFvs13 goes multiplatform and they pull this shit again I don't think I will buy it.



Now I understand... I guess I overestimated the power of the 360, however if they wanted it to do multiplatform then they should had released the game later on for the 360. So they souldnt had to pull down the game

Too big most likely, they would also need to work in a patch that would lip-sync the japanese audio again since they are syncing the english to the game engine and cutscenes. Also the CG cutscenes would have the english lip sync.[/QUOTE]

English lip sync? WOW, thats pretty neat.
Now this seems like heck of a job to incorporate, at least for 360.

Oh well if the japanese version doesnt get dragged down then Ill inport. I will have to get the game for both consoles in the end anyways.



> This might sound silly on my part, but those guys didn't provide any source to back up that article.
> 
> Just checked gametrailers and there aren't any so-called interviews with Kitase regarding that topic.
> 
> Maybe they're making shit up?


I dont know... but It does make sense. At least on the dragged down stuff.


----------



## Corran (Nov 16, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> This might sound silly on my part, but those guys didn't provide any source to back up that article.
> 
> Just checked gametrailers and there aren't any so-called interviews with Kitase regarding that topic.
> 
> Maybe they're making shit up?


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 16, 2009)

Just watched it and the only things he addressed were the dub, and the release times. 

He didn't say anything about a compromise on the ps3's part nor half of the stuff mentioned in that article.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 16, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Just watched it and the only things he addressed were the dub, and the release times.
> 
> He didn't say anything about a compromise on the ps3's part nor half of the stuff mentioned in that article.



Watch it again because he did.
Pretty much the game was already near completition but it was pushed back so it coud go to the 360 aswell.
And quality had to be compressed in order to fit into discs, so bye bye to original language.

They are reciving a great demand for the orignal voice stuff so they may consider that in the future.

I was just left with one single question... Is the Japanese ps3 version going to be full powered? or a dragged down version like the Euro and American?


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 16, 2009)

The quality had to be compressed for the 360 version, he didn't say that the ps3's version was compressed.


----------



## Corran (Nov 16, 2009)

No but he did say they didn't want any difference in quality between the two. And of course they aren't going to come out and say "We downgraded this version so the other wouldn't look as bad or have less features." But he did kinda say it does have less features because xbox couldn't fit it...


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 16, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> The quality had to be compressed for the 360 version, he didn't say that the ps3's version was compressed.



I am not quite sure but, that is something that we will eventually found out.

Am I the only one who found this funny?
They wanted to please the gamers but it kind of ended up backfiring.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes because the XBOX version of games get dragged down when PS3 versions aren't as good. Oh wait...

Game isn't dragged down at all, the only thing may have been voices but since Square has never done it in the past why would they start now? They know the game will sell, they know the same people buy the same damn games 10X over again. So really why would they give a shit about putting in voices for people who bitch yet buy the game anyway? 

It's the same game that was gonna come out, nothing was downgraded in terms of graphics or gameplay or story.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 16, 2009)

They're actually gonna do it with SO4...which releases around the time the USA version will.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 16, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> They're actually gonna do it with SO4...which releases around the time the USA version will.



You mean refit the graphics?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 16, 2009)

Dual audio. Jp voices with subs.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 16, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Dual audio. Jp voices with subs.



Well thats really sweet.
Altought I have never ever played  a SO, from wich console is it?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 16, 2009)

It was a 360 exclusive but now they're releasing a ps3 version with dual audio and new playable characters and more stuff to do. 

It'll have subs in many languages too, not just english.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 16, 2009)

SMH @ people speaking on things they don't know about.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> They're actually gonna do it with SO4...which releases around the time the USA version will.



Isn't that gonna be the international version though?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 16, 2009)

It's gonna be the first international version with dual audio.


----------



## masterriku (Nov 16, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> It's gonna be the first international version with dual audio.



care to rephrase that.


----------



## swedishpasta (Nov 16, 2009)

Leona Lewis is making the europeen/american soundtrack...


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2009)

You serious? Lool i bet she gets punched again


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 16, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> It's gonna be the first international version with dual audio.



So about one year after FF13 comes out in the west they'll pump out an international version?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 16, 2009)

I think Dreikoo is talking about Star Ocean 4.


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 16, 2009)

Anyone think that Sigur Ros should do a ff7 theme track, admittedly only about 1% of the world would understand what the song is about, and that is if they don't do it in Hopelandish.

But can you imagine the Epic-ness


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 16, 2009)

Vault said:


> You serious? Lool i bet she gets punched again



Omg, I think that I can do it, brb.



> So about one year after FF13 comes out in the west they'll pump out an international version?



If they did that then I would be really happy, but with full powered ps3 graphics.
This should be the ultimate experience, and not a console war exclusive.
After all FF was all about the experience no?

I still think that Celine Dion should have done the main track.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2009)

Full power of ps3? As far as I can see with the exception of Uncharted XBOX 360 games look just as good. And yes uncharted looks amazing, but it's not like a whole lot better then top 360 games, just the top of the ladder. 

FF13 looks like it does, not cause of sharing a console but because that's how it came out. They don't downgrade graphics for another console when usually the 360 version looks better regardless.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 16, 2009)

> If they did that then I would be really happy, but with full powered ps3 graphics.
> This should be the ultimate experience, and not a console war exclusive.
> After all FF was all about the experience no?


asdf is about the only thing i can say to this


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 16, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> So about one year after FF13 comes out in the west they'll pump out an international version?



It's a definite possibility for XIII too, yes.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 16, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> It's a definite possibility for XIII too, yes.



That would be really nice yes , they could include new items, dugeons or weapons on it too.
They could also use the resolution that they where going to use for the ps3 orginally, so it would be something more than just different sounds. But an improved visual experience all together.


> Not bad, I'd say.



I dont know.. it feels like another tribute video of youtube.
Feels artificial, at least to me.

A traduction of the orignal by Celine Dion would had been my shot tought.


----------



## Psaro (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm still debating whether or not I'll order this game.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2009)

Psh everyone in this thread is buying this game. It's FF, hate it or not you'll buy it.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 16, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Psh everyone in this thread is buying this game. It's FF, hate it or not you'll buy it.



screw that, my bro's buying it...i'll just borrow it from him


----------



## Barry. (Nov 16, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Psh everyone in this thread is buying this game. It's FF, hate it or not you'll buy it.



QFT.

Even though I would have loved to have the jap dub, I know I'm getting it no matter what. Though I didn't think the english dub was *that* bad.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 17, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Omg, I think that I can do it, brb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




SE rarely, if ever, pushes a console to its full power why would XIII break the trend.


----------



## Solon Solute (Nov 17, 2009)

I wonder how long this games story will run?


----------



## Athrum (Nov 17, 2009)

maaaaan is that music bad. gets worse and worse everytime i listen to it...


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 17, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> SE rarely, if ever, pushes a console to its full power why would XIII break the trend.



They had already done it.
Didnt you watched the video? they had to wrap the visuals so they could be in the dvd format of the 360.
And they keeping them the same for ps3, because they want to be fair for both console players.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 17, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Psh everyone in this thread is buying this game. It's FF, hate it or not you'll buy it.



In the end the most important thing is a good story and characters imo. Although these little nitpicks also have a thing or two to say...


----------



## BVB (Nov 17, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> They had already done it.
> Didnt you watched the video? they had to wrap the visuals so they could be in the dvd format of the 360.
> And they keeping them the same for ps3, because they want to be fair for both console players.



damn 360.. letting us good ps3 users suffer.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 17, 2009)

Karotte said:


> damn 360.. letting us good ps3 users suffer.



Thats why an international version is the solution.
Altought I will be importing the ps3 version and buying the360 version here when it is released.
I am curious to see if the japanese version got affected by this desition aswell. Or if they did got inmunity.


Athrum said:


> maaaaan is that music bad. gets worse and worse everytime i listen to it...


 the first time I listened to it I couldnt stop myself from laughting at how pathetic it looked.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 17, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> They had already done it.
> Didnt you watched the video? they had to wrap the visuals so they could be in the dvd format of the 360.
> And they keeping them the same for ps3, because they want to be fair for both console players.





Where did they say they pushed the PS3 to its limits? They never push consoles, and the ps3 and 360 are similar enough powerwise that there's nothing that SE would do on one that couldn't be done on the other visually.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 17, 2009)

sigh... well not its limits but certianly it was meant to look alot better.
Resume:

Actual Interview:


----------



## Corruption (Nov 17, 2009)

I read the article and watched the video, not anywhere was it stated that the graphics were compromised for the 360 version. The exact words from the video was something like that they had a ps3 version nearly completed and they took the exact game and brought it over to 360 without affecting the ps3 version at all.

The only limit the 360 version has is the smaller disc space of the DVD, therefore that factored into not having alternate language options and some areas may only be accessed on certain discs.


----------



## BVB (Nov 17, 2009)

As already announced the release for FF13 is the 9th march 2010..

but they haven't said anything about FFv13 did they?


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 17, 2009)

Karotte said:


> As already announced the release for FF13 is the 9th march 2010..
> 
> but they haven't said anything about FFv13 did they?



We probably will start hearing a lot more about FFv13 after Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep is released, since that is the game Nomura is in the process of getting out the door first.


----------



## BVB (Nov 17, 2009)

that's the theme song ?!

holy shit..

the former parts had far more awesome songs..

I miss Nobuo Uematsu


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 17, 2009)

Maybe he'll return to SE someday, but the music hasn't been that good since he quit.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 17, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Maybe he'll return to SE someday, but the music hasn't been that good since he quit.



He is doing the music for Final Fantasy XIV.  He is just more of a free lancer now and can do any game series someone comes to him with.


----------



## BVB (Nov 17, 2009)

dragonbattousai said:


> He is doing the music for Final Fantasy XIV.  He is just more of a free lancer now and can do any game series someone comes to him with.



I don't know right know if I will play FFXIV..

playing 2 mmorpgs at the same time could be quite time consuming.


----------



## stardust (Nov 17, 2009)

I despise Leona Lewis. She sings terrible, whiny, utterly bland songs, and she polluted the charts the past two Christmases. Now she even has to stick her silly little nose into this? Good grief.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 17, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> I despise Leona Lewis.



And people get mad and say she is great...

Truth is she is not bad... she is TERRIBLE.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 17, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> I despise Leona Lewis. She sings terrible, whiny, utterly bland songs, and she polluted the charts the past two Christmases. *Now she even has to stick her silly little nose into this?* Good grief.



If you honestly think it was her decision to have her song put into this game then I take it you have very little knowledge of how this sort of shit works.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 17, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> sigh... well not its limits but certianly it was meant to look alot better.
> Resume:
> 
> Actual Interview:



Nothing about graphics is mentioned at all. Pacing and dual audio are the only things affected. And the pacing mainly has to do with areas that we might not be able to explore later in the game. 

I've never even heard of Leona Lewis and truth be told, the song sounds like it fits just as the other songs. Course I haven't paid attention to the lyrics though. Overall, seems people don't really have anything major to bitch about which is a good thing.

Also... Celine Dion to do the theme song instead? ...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 17, 2009)

Celine Dion was so 1997


----------



## AMtrack (Nov 18, 2009)

Its really not that drastic of a shift.  The only ppl that have a legit reason to bitch are those that

1) Hate leona lewis

2) Hate this particular song

Melodically I think it fits, and its really not all that different from what was there before.  Its not like the previous option was drastically better...in fact I'd say it was only marginally so at best.  I don't see a huge difference, but maybe my ears aint quite up to speed.

And obvious is obvious leona lewis didn't go "oh let me do ffxiii".  So anyone accusing her of such a thing really needs to learn how shit really works.  I can assure you leona had nothing to do with it other than going "ok sure".  Even then, she may not have had a choice in the matter.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 18, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> And people get mad and say she is great...
> 
> Truth is she is not bad... she is TERRIBLE.





She's a fairly good vocalist, her music is the same stuff every pop singer, worldwide makes.


----------



## destinator (Nov 18, 2009)

Next Jump Information



> Showcasing of some monsters - Giant Cactuar, Adamantaimai, Behemoth. The FFXIII Adamantaimai is supposed to be so huge it looks like a SotC fight.
> 
> The official name for Pulse is Grand Pulse. Throughout Grand Pulse there are things (NPCs? Objects? Not sure.) known as Dark Inscriptions, which provide optional missions for the player. This is the new gameplay system revealed this week.


----------



## stardust (Nov 18, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> If you honestly think it was her decision to have her song put into this game then I take it you have very little knowledge of how this sort of shit works.



Well, I obviously know it wasn't her choice. She probably knows absolutely nothing the series, and will just think it's a random video game. I do like complaining about her though, so that's why I said it. What I meant is, she's everywhere. Or at least was.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 18, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]5N5euDnRPf8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## geG (Nov 18, 2009)

Damn, that giant Adamantoise looks pretty cool


----------



## destinator (Nov 18, 2009)

Screens:


----------



## On and On (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks more and more awesome each time I find new pictures.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 19, 2009)

Vanille's rod looks like a slingshot now...weird lol.

Alexander's driving mode looks gigantic...turns into like 5 different things.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 19, 2009)

My god!! Is everything going to be that huge for monsters?  And also, what happen to the chocobos? It doesn't look cute like it used to be


----------



## Velocity (Nov 19, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Vanille's rod looks like a slingshot now...weird lol.
> 
> Alexander's driving mode looks gigantic...turns into like 5 different things.



Well, we know Hope is a weakling that will run from fights if they get too much for him... So maybe he's one of those superpowerful characters that requires more work than the normal bunch, including a ridiculously powerful Eidolon.

Exactly four weeks 'til FFXIII is out!


----------



## Solon Solute (Nov 19, 2009)

The more i check out these news scans, the larger this games scale becomes.

Gonna have alot of fun exploring the world.


*Spoiler*: __ 



hmm, 1,000th post...


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 19, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Well, we know Hope is a weakling that will run from fights if they get too much for him... So maybe he's one of those superpowerful characters that requires more work than the normal bunch, including a ridiculously powerful Eidolon.
> 
> Exactly four weeks 'til FFXIII is out!


Lets hope playasia's 1-4 leads towards singularity lmao.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 19, 2009)

Mojim said:


> And also, what happen to the chocobos? It doesn't look cute like it used to be



Already been explained that on the land below Cocoon (where the big animals are) there's those wild, rough chocobos, whereas inside Cocoon where all the aristocrat people are () there are cute and groomed Chocobos


----------



## Mojim (Nov 20, 2009)

^ Is that an Oliphaunt??


----------



## destinator (Nov 20, 2009)

You might want to check the last post of the previous page .


----------



## Botzu (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't know if this has been posted yet but it is awesome. :]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ca3ww3uDCgs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## destinator (Nov 20, 2009)

Website Update + final Trailer in 4 days





Also:


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

If only i could import


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 20, 2009)

What is that on snow's back on the top pic...looks like a spear.


----------



## Memos (Nov 20, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> What is that on snow's back on the top pic...looks like a spear.



I'm thinking part of the background.


----------



## destinator (Nov 20, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I'm thinking part of the background.



Exactly that.


----------



## geG (Nov 25, 2009)

The final trailer is up on the website.


----------



## Vyse (Nov 25, 2009)

Geg said:


> The final trailer is up on the website.



Just how many playable characters are there?

These are the ones I?ve seen so far: Lightning, Snow, Hope, Afro dude, spear girl, and this other reddish girl.

That?s a total amount of six characters, that?s even less than FF4 had.


----------



## Denji (Nov 25, 2009)

Oversoul said:


> Just how many playable characters are there?
> 
> These are the ones I?ve seen so far: Lightning, Snow, Hope, Afro dude, spear girl, and this other reddish girl.
> 
> That?s a total amount of six characters, that?s even less than FF4 had.



Square Enix confirmed that there are only six main characters: Lightning, Snow, Sazh, Hope, Vanille, and Fang. I don't know if they might be keeping an optional "secret" character (like Vincent Valentine) unrevealed, or if there really are only six.


----------



## geG (Nov 25, 2009)

Why would you compare it to FF4; 4 had a ton of playable characters


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 25, 2009)

Denji said:


> Square Enix confirmed that there are only six main characters: Lightning, Snow, Sazh, Hope, Vanille, and Fang. I don't know if they might be keeping an optional "secret" character (like Vincent Valentine) unrevealed, or if there really are only six.



I dont think those are playable chars, they seemed more like enemies to me.
Maybe serah ends up being a secret char?


----------



## Elias (Nov 25, 2009)

Is it march yet? 

The new trailer is amazing.


----------



## Sin (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm not watching any more trailers or looking at any more pics from now till the release in March.

Why torture myself D:


----------



## kru3ger (Nov 25, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2brZ81A2Es[/YOUTUBE]

Here is another trailer


----------



## Athrum (Nov 25, 2009)

That last part looks freaking awesome with all them riding the summons. Just sucks we're gonna have to cope with english voices and that crappy Leona Lewis song 
Also, is vanille riding a thunder summon? Also those 2 new male characters look cool


----------



## Elias (Nov 25, 2009)

I really hope I get used to the english VA's.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 25, 2009)

Well i admit the FF12 ones were really good, hope FF13 goes the same way. But the song, that's still a fish spine stuck in my throat...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 25, 2009)

This game =


----------



## Ryu (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm too lazy to backread, but I heard a rumor and maybe someone here knows for sure, is it true you will be able to play this with japanese voices and eng subs? 
Would make me so happy if it was true, voice acting so far in the series has been so bad.. (imo)


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 25, 2009)

According to a new jumpo scan, Vanille's summon is called Hecatonheires. (in greek this means "hundred-armed")





Ryu said:


> I'm too lazy to backread, but I heard a rumor and maybe someone here knows for sure, is it true you will be able to play this with japanese voices and eng subs?
> Would make me so happy if it was true, voice acting so far in the series has been so bad.. (imo)



It's not true.


----------



## Solon Solute (Nov 25, 2009)

Athrum said:


> That last part looks freaking awesome with all them riding the summons. *Just sucks we're gonna have to cope with english voices and that crappy Leona Lewis song *
> Also, is vanille riding a thunder summon? Also those 2 new male characters look cool




All thanks to Microsoft. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 25, 2009)

Anyone preordering here, you should make your order from playasia before the 12th of December since you'll save $5 that way .


----------



## Vyse (Nov 25, 2009)

Geg said:


> Why would you compare it to FF4; 4 had a ton of playable characters



Because I heard FFXIII´s structure was similar to that of FFVI - as to that there is no clearly distuingishable main character and a huge amount of possible groupings. 

I couldn´t hope that XIII had as many characters as VI, so I went for the installment with the second largest cast - which is IV and which explains my more than successful comparison.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 25, 2009)

Oversoul said:


> Just how many playable characters are there?
> 
> These are the ones I?ve seen so far: Lightning, Snow, Hope, Afro dude, spear girl, and this other reddish girl.
> 
> That?s a total amount of six characters, that?s even less than FF4 had.



Well, no. FFXIII will have six, with an unknown number of temporary characters. There could be one or two or even as many as seven temporary characters in the game. We simply don't know.

FFI had four characters.
FFII had three, with seven temporary characters.
FFIII had four, with a bunch of temporary characters.
FFIV had five, with seven temporary characters.
FFV had five characters.
FFVI had fourteen characters.
FFVII had seven and two secret characters.
FFVIII had six, with five temporary characters.
FFIX had eight characters.
FFX had seven, with one temporary character.
FFXII had six, with four temporary characters.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 25, 2009)

Oversoul said:


> Because I heard FFXIII?s structure was similar to that of FFVI - as to that there is no clearly distuingishable main character and a huge amount of possible groupings.
> 
> I couldn?t hope that XIII had as many characters as VI, so I went for the istallment with the second largest cast - which is IV and which explains my more than successful comparison.



The main char is definitely Lightning though it is similar in VI in the sense of there being parts where you have access to only some parts of the whole party instead of being able to chose. That's more for story though.


----------



## Vyse (Nov 25, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Well, no. FFXIII will have six, with an unknown number of temporary characters. There could be one or two or even as many as seven temporary characters in the game. We simply don't know.
> 
> FFI had four characters.
> FFII had three, with seven temporary characters.
> ...



We should define what a temporary character is at first.

I think the ones you have in XII and Seymour in X are the only temporary ones on that list, because you don´t have any major influence on their development and they don´t take up a major spot in your group and simply act as an addition.

If you have temporary characters in XIII like the ones in IV, i.e. they have any major characteristic of a main character and are simply not available 24/7 because of the story line - that´s fine with me. It´s all about variety, and that would serve the prupose.

What about the two guys in Snow´s group in the Japanese Demo? Is it known whether you have actual influence on their development?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 25, 2009)

These were temporary, they were part of Snow's gang. I think this will be more like XII than X or VII.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 25, 2009)

Solon Solute said:


> All thanks to Microsoft.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Lol that's like blaming sony for having weaken the 360 game everytime. Oh wait 360 version still is superior 90% of the time when it's Multiplat. If voices were meant to be Jap they'd put it on ps3 version, simple as that.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 25, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Lol that's like blaming sony for having weaken the 360 game everytime. Oh wait 360 version still is superior 90% of the time when it's Multiplat. If voices were meant to be Jap they'd put it on ps3 version, simple as that.



Actually, they confirmed that they didn't put them on ps3 for the sake of the ps3 and 360 versions being the same.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 25, 2009)

Where did they say that? And I really don't see why they wouldn't put the voices anyway. Lost Odyssey has like 6 DIFFERENT voices. And it's not like FF13 won't be multiple disc on 360 anyway. You guys just trying to find a target when it's really square's fault, simple as that.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 25, 2009)

No, the actual producer said it in an interview, months ago.


They are redoing the lipsynch for the dub so they would have to have 2 versions of every scene for the lip movement to match both audio...which would mean at least one more disk on the 360. (they're already at 3 i believe)


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 25, 2009)

And? You believe another disk is stopping them over SE basically never having two voices in a game?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes, seeing as how they didn't do it with star ocean 4 for the 360 but waited for the ps3 version, which was titled "international" so the 360 people wouldn't have claims that it should be the same as theirs, in order to put in dual audio.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm talking about before SO4. Regardless everyone here except you, since I know you only play Japanese version of games, will buy it and still bitch. I figure it's just easier to enjoy something but I forget this is the internet, where's the fun in that


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 25, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I'm talking about before SO4. Regardless everyone here except you, since I know you only play Japanese version of games, will buy it and still bitch. I figure it's just easier to enjoy something but I forget this is the internet, where's the fun in that



I only play JP versions of games that don't have the original voices in their USA version, for example, i got the USA version of raging blast and Ninja gaiden 2 because both were dual audio.


I don't expect American games to be in japanese of course...i'm playing dragon age now and i'm fine with the English voices, that is so because they're the original voices and no dub.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 25, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Anyone preordering here, you should make your order from playasia before the 12th of December since you'll save $5 that way .



PlayAsia is a stupid site... Why do they refuse to ship PS3 and PSP games to the UK or Europe? I'm getting it off Renchi.com for ?66 ($111) with Courier Mail so it gets here before Christmas, which is - so far - the best deal I can find.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 25, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> PlayAsia is a stupid site... Why do they refuse to ship PS3 and PSP games to the UK or Europe? I'm getting it off Renchi.com for ?66 ($111) with Courier Mail so it gets here before Christmas, which is - so far - the best deal I can find.



I bet it's a business decision really. It's for customs and stuff, they don't want people getting charged extra for customs and they seem to have made some kind of arrangement with US customs so that you're charged what you know you're supposed to be charged when you purchase something.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 25, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I only play JP versions of games that don't have the original voices in their USA version, for example, i got the USA version of raging blast and Ninja gaiden 2 because both were dual audio.
> 
> 
> I don't expect American games to be in japanese of course...i'm playing dragon age now and i'm fine with the English voices, that is so because they're the original voices and no dub.



I'm not faulting you for it, I'm just saying besides you everyone else here bitching will buy the US version regardless. See you don't bitch, you just buy what you want. Much better


----------



## destinator (Nov 25, 2009)

JP VERSION!



Famitsu summary


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 25, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I'm not faulting you for it, I'm just saying besides you everyone else here bitching will buy the US version regardless. See you don't bitch, you just buy what you want. Much better



Yeah I know, sorry if I sounded needlessly defensive .


----------



## Solon Solute (Nov 25, 2009)

New trailer


----------



## Solon Solute (Nov 25, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Lol that's like blaming sony for having weaken the 360 game everytime. Oh wait 360 version still is superior 90% of the time when it's Multiplat. If voices were meant to be Jap they'd put it on ps3 version, simple as that.



Eh, I don't care either way really, but throwing in the Japanese theme and voice actor's would've been a great bonus.

The game will be great, regardless.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 25, 2009)

From what I understand about the cast, there's the 6 main playable characters, which is actually 5 for the majority of the game before Fang joins in much later on in the game (think late like Beatrix or Rikku). 

The characters are also mostly split up for the majority of the first half of the game as well. There's Snow with his temporary team of characters, and Lightning with Sazh, and it'd appear Sazh pairs up with Vanille (who is seen with Snow's group) whilst Lightning goes off with Hope, and then one would assume that they all pair up together somehow at the halfway point. I like the idea of the multiple stories intertwining as the game goes along, personally.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 25, 2009)

> From what I understand about the cast, there's the 6 main playable characters, which is actually 5 for the majority of the game before Fang joins in much later on in the game (think late like Beatrix or Rikku).
> 
> The characters are also mostly split up for the majority of the first half of the game as well. There's Snow with his temporary team of characters, and Lightning with Sazh, and it'd appear Sazh pairs up with Vanille (who is seen with Snow's group) whilst Lightning goes off with Hope, and then one would assume that they all pair up together somehow at the halfway point. I like the idea of the multiple stories intertwining as the game goes along, personally


.

Heh Fang is so badass, and she seems like a very strong and interesting character.
She is just that cool.

Also the love concept of the story is different that the typical rommance one. I think it is quite refreshing.


----------



## DarkerThanBlack (Nov 25, 2009)

In an interview in March I believe the devs confirmed that FFXIII will have fully voiced NPC's. If thats still the case then dual audio would be very hard to pull of without enough time.

Also I'm still fairly confident we will get dual audio, Kitase's lasts words on the matter was "we will see". He probably doesn't wanna confirm dual audio if it will push the 360 versions number of discs up. My guess is once the 360 version is complete and they know the size of the audio files and the space available on each disc they would have a clearer picture if it's possible for release. If not then Toriyama did state that DLC is an option. He never mentioned if it would be free or at a cost but either way I think we will get it.

Oh and call me crazy but I think the English game will have the Japanese theme song you can hear in this trailer.

FFXIII in Japan has *two* vocal themes. The song in this (and the TGS) trailer and "Eternal Love" which we haven't heard yet. The song you can hear in this trailer was used for the *English* trailer. Why would they do that if they don't plan to use it for the English release?

My guess is "My Hands" will replace the insert song "Eternal Love" and the song in this and the TGS trailer which is games main theme by Hamauzu will be kept for the English release.

I guess we will find out when we get the English version of this trailer, will all depend if they use the same song for that version or if they use "My Hands".


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 25, 2009)

There is part of eternal love on youtube actually. It's nothing like my hands.


----------



## DarkerThanBlack (Nov 25, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> There is part of eternal love on youtube actually. It's nothing like my hands.



Neither does this imo. 

Either this should mean there will either be two English songs in the game or one Japanese and one in English.

We really won't know until we get this trailer in English and it will all come down to which song they choose.

I'm just leaning on "Enternal Love" getting replaced since it wasn't used for the English TGS trailer and it isn't the games main theme like this.

We have been getting the English trailers fairly quickly after the Japanese one is released, however since this is the games last trailer they might hold of until we get closer to March.


----------



## Elias (Nov 25, 2009)

Fang has lovely 80's hair.


Is the Leona Lewis song really _that_ bad? I haven't listened to it yet.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 25, 2009)

Btw DarkerThanBlack, the Xbox version is confirmed to have 3 discs. 

I realise some ps3 fanboys will use that to gloat about blu-ray discs and that shit but a FF game does not feel like an FF game to me without multiple discs 



Res Novae said:


> Is the Leona Lewis song really _that_ bad? I haven't listened to it yet.



I think people are more concerned about the artist than the song produced by her.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 25, 2009)

What i mind is that it's different to make a song for the game, like the japanese songs. It's not the same when you just pick an already existing song and put it in a game, it feels way less authentic.


The actual merits of the songs in question are beside the point entirely.


----------



## DarkerThanBlack (Nov 25, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Btw DarkerThanBlack, the Xbox version is confirmed to have 3 discs.
> 
> I realise some ps3 fanboys will use that to gloat about blu-ray discs and that shit but a FF game does not feel like an FF game to me without multiple discs
> 
> ...



Not sure how my post came off as fanboyish? I'm basing it of the info we have, the final release of game has never been confirmed to be on 3 discs.



> The 360 version of FFXIII will ship on multiple DVDs, producer Yoshinori Kitase confirmed to VG247 at GamesCom today.
> 
> *“This is not the final count as we’re still working on it,* but we’re *aiming* for about three discs for the Xbox 360 version,” said the developer.



Source- 



> RPGSite:
> How many discs are we looking at for the 360 version?
> 
> Yoshinori Kitase: Right now we are aiming for three discs, though this number could change. *If it changes it is more likely to go up to four, though!*



Source- 

These are all interviews from around 3 months ago and ever since then it hasn't been mentioned at how many discs the 360 version will be. Dual audio also hasn't been mentioned for that long as well. We probably won't get the final confirmations until early next year.


----------



## Elias (Nov 25, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Btw DarkerThanBlack, the Xbox version is confirmed to have 3 discs.
> 
> I realise some ps3 fanboys will use that to gloat about blu-ray discs and that shit but a FF game does not feel like an FF game to me without multiple discs
> 
> ...



I see. 



Dreikoo said:


> What i mind is that it's different to make a song for the game, like the japanese songs. It's not the same when you just pick an already existing song and put it in a game,* it feels way less authentic.
> *
> 
> The actual merits of the songs in question are beside the point entirely.



Well, the scenes weren't designed around the music..... As long as Square-Enix thought it was worthy enough then it's authentic to me. (just my opinion though)


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 25, 2009)

I didn't mean you specifically when it came to the fanboy comment


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 25, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> I see.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the scenes weren't designed around the music..... As long as Square-Enix thought it was worthy enough then it's authentic to me. (just my opinion though)



Actually, they said that the song was designed around the scenes, that they took a lot of care in it and in deciding who would sing it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 25, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> Fang has lovely 80's hair.
> 
> 
> Is the Leona Lewis song really _that_ bad? I haven't listened to it yet.



haha, look for it on youtube.
I bursted with laughs at how pathetic it sounded.
They should had picked Celine Dion instead, and have the song traduced. Just like they did with the KHII one.

Fang its gorgeous isnt?
She has also gotten a fabolous voiceactor. Or at least I really like what they did. Hopefully in english it will have a cool one aswell.


On other side notes, yeah despite I am thankful that it is coming to the 360, it will surely bring alot of limitations.
I mean 4 possible discs? If one breaks or gets a scratch your screwed.

I also feel that it was unfair for the ps3 owners, that they will have limitations and the game wont take advantage of the huge amount of the powerhouse that it is the console.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 25, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> haha, look for it on youtube.
> Fang its gorgeous isnt?
> She has also gotten a fabolous voiceactor. Or at least I really like what they did. Hopefully in english it will have a cool one aswell.



Have you heard her English-dub voice? She's got an australian accent, she sounds hot


----------



## Elias (Nov 25, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Actually, they said that the song was designed around the scenes, that they took a lot of care in it and in deciding who would sing it.



Hmm, I wasn't aware of that. I haven't really been keeping up with the FF13 news as much as I would like



Suigetsu said:


> haha, look for it on youtube.
> I bursted with laughs at how pathetic it sounded.
> They should had picked Celine Dion instead, and have the song traduced. Just like they did with the KHII one.
> 
> ...



Fang is wonderful. I will have her as my on screen character as much as possible. pek


----------



## DarkerThanBlack (Nov 25, 2009)

lol these comparisons have been going around everywhere theres a good chance you have seen them but...

Sup Lelouch (If you were rendered in to a game)





Passable as Suzaku?


----------



## Athrum (Nov 25, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I'm not faulting you for it, I'm just saying besides you everyone else here bitching will buy the US version regardless. See you don't bitch, you just buy what you want. Much better



They complain because there is something to complain, and they buy the US version cause there is no other option.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 25, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> Hmm, I wasn't aware of that. I haven't really been keeping up with the FF13 news as much as I would like
> 
> 
> 
> Fang is wonderful. I will have her as my on screen character as much as possible. pek



I know, she is lovely, I want to have a wallpaper of her but they havent put ityet on the webpage.

I still have to see her dubbed voice acting, altought I doubt it can be as lovely as the original.

Oh btw they Complain because they will have to go with something they dont like either they want it or not.
=/ such is life.. thats why those ps3 owners better advice se of adding suff to their versions.
Or hope for an international version in the future.

Oh btw I think that he looks more like Noctis than loluch.

Ask and you shall recive:


----------



## Elias (Nov 25, 2009)

^ 

I was gonna say he looked like Noctis too. 

This might be the first FF I don't spoil for myself. I'll have to be very careful where I look.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 25, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> ^
> 
> I was gonna say he looked like Noctis too.
> 
> This might be the first FF I don't spoil for myself. I'll have to be very careful where I look.



I played ffx havin no clue of what was going on, ff-x2 I did it with a guide because I didnt wanted to waste time on that charlies angels game 

Oh but ff7 was the biggest impact, I only played the demo with my cousints back in 1997 or 8. And I never got to know about it until the movie came out and I got like.
Hmmm there is a girl missing... I remember there used to be a cute one that had a staff. The I found that it was Aerith and that she died and Igot like


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 25, 2009)

> I know, she is lovely, I want to have a wallpaper of her but they havent put ityet on the webpage.


Lovely? She looks to manly in all honesty. 

The graphics continue to amaze me, everything is so sharp and vivid. Although the English voice acting sounds mediocre at best.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 25, 2009)

This is not manly, this is the opposite of manly.


----------



## Sin (Nov 25, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> This is not manly, this is the opposite of manly.


She has a manly face.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 25, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> This is not manly, this is the opposite of manly.



I applaud you 
I ve got her as a wallpaper now.

She seems to be a very strong and cool person. And her look its awesome!
Now that FFXIII its done, will the team redirect its full power to Versus? It is the 2nd game beside's this and bioshock 2 that I am looking forward the most.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 25, 2009)

Since nobody mentioned it here, Snow called Lightning neesan during that scene where she cried.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 26, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Since nobody mentioned it here, Snow called Lightning neesan during that scene where she cried.



well thats because he loves lightning's sister and lightning loves her sister alot. So she is like he's sister in law or something.

I tought it was a nice change from the typical rommance.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 26, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> well thats because he loves lightning's sister and lightning loves her sister alot. So she is like he's sister in law or something.
> 
> I tought it was a nice change from the typical rommance.



The thing is that, he joked about calling her oneesan in the novel, it seemed that absurd to him. I know of their relationship but for a good part of the novel and a bit of the game too Lightning pretty much hates him.


*Spoiler*: __ 



In that scene they kinda confirm there may be a way to save Serah btw, that's probably the biggest spoiler of the trailer.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 26, 2009)

Yeah I'm glad the main pairing in the game is between the Barretts and Aeriths of the game, rather than the Cloud and Tifas. Gives a different approach to it all.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 26, 2009)

Serah is pretty much Aerith without the presupposed usefulness to the party, she "dies" fast enough too.

As for Barret, i don't think we have such a character...Fang would be more like between Tifa him really since Snow is more like Wakka and Sazh is more like Cid (vii) or Zell.

Lightning really looks like the oneesan type though, especially with the way she treats Hope.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 26, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Serah is pretty much Aerith without the presupposed usefulness to the party, she "dies" fast enough too.
> 
> As for Barret, i don't think we have such a character...Fang would be more like between Tifa him really since Snow is more like Wakka and Sazh is more like Cid (vii) or Zell.
> 
> Lightning really looks like the oneesan type though, especially with the way she treats Hope.



Lighting its like the female cloud here, in terms of role. Yu Fang would be like a vincent , not emo but cool instead.

Its a pretty new situation.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 26, 2009)

You know, i don't see it, sure she was designed like him and she's the main char and cool ans uses a sword but her personality is not all that confused. Maybe it's the female aspect that skews my perception but i just don't see her take after cloud all that much. She cares and takes part much more actively than he ever did. Also, the way she introspects reminds me of *Squall*, believe it or not, her elitist/solidarity qualities also are more like him than Cloud.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 26, 2009)

She is very confused. She couldn't agree with her past and thus changed her name, her identity. 

I understand Fang is an enemy at the start of the game and then becomes an ally later on, so to me she seems more like Beatrix.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 26, 2009)

Well cloud was made plain blank so he didnt whent against the players personalitie. Nomura said that on an interview and also that they want to make their new main chars with more personalite, just like what we are seeing right now in this new generation.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 26, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> She is very confused. She couldn't agree with her past and thus changed her name, her identity.
> 
> I understand Fang is an enemy at the start of the game and then becomes an ally later on, so to me she seems more like Beatrix.



You're wrong.


She changed her name cause when her mother died she was 15 so both her and Serah would have to go to a home for children, by changing her name, lying about her age and joining the military she kept herself and her sister together and protected her while making a living.

Cloud didn't have half that determined demeanor when he was 15 years old, he was a sissy compared to Lightning's 15 year old self even when he was a grunt.


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2009)

Lightning >>>>>>>>. Cloud


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 26, 2009)

Vault said:


> Lightning >>>>>>>>. Cloud



pfftt >>>>> by miles and miles of >>>>



> She changed her name cause when her mother died she was 15 so both her and Serah would have to go to a home for children, by changing her name, lying about her age and joining the military she kept herself and her sister together and protected her while making a living.
> 
> Cloud didn't have half that determined demeanor when he was 15 years old, he was a sissy compared to Lightning's



That is quite correct and precise 
You know this game its about strong woman, and by strong I dont necesarly mean in power and pysichal strange.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 26, 2009)

Not really feeling how they are treating sazh but this is japan what do you expect


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 26, 2009)

^What bad about him? He looks to be the comical character.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 26, 2009)

PS3 version to have 1080p for FMVs and LPCM 5.1 audio confirmed: 




Tears said:


> Not really feeling how they are treating sazh but this is japan what do you expect



Sazh got probably the most experienced male voice actor he could get, surely you jest.





> That is quite correct and precise
> You know this game its about strong woman, and by strong I dont necesarly mean in power and pysichal strange.


 That's the only kind of posts I make. 


This game is about many things, romance and dealing with loss (not just loss in the form of death/crystalization, loss of freedom/free will in the hands of the fal'cie, loss of humanity's original home planet to monsters and "savages", all in all everybody has a lot of loss to deal with) surely are the top priorities but indeed strong women are plentiful. (don't forget Hope's mom..."okaasan wa tsuyoshi yo~" *bazooka blast*...)


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 26, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> This game is about many things, romance and dealing with loss (not just loss in the form of death/crystalization, loss of freedom/free will in the hands of the fal'cie, loss of humanity's original home planet to monsters and "savages", all in all everybody has a lot of loss to deal with) surely are the top priorities but indeed strong women are plentiful. (don't forget Hope's mom..."okaasan wa tsuyoshi yo~" *bazooka blast*...)



I wouldnt quite say rommance, but about the love for someone you have in common with someone else.
Also the 13 seris of FF its like a celebration of youth. Dont care who youll end up with nor what will happen.

It is all about enjoying that you are young, the most important and unique time of human lifes.
Being strong , beutiful and happy. Thats why XIII its so special, even versus will have the same concept despite being a dark story.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 26, 2009)

He has a afro/chicken in his hair..


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 26, 2009)

I still have my hopes up for Serah (they were strengthened by the last trailer) so i will stay my position in hoping for a romantic conclusion. Also, don't forget the rest of the cast. I see a lot of potential in relation to romance with our cast.


I think youthful greatness is an overarching theme. Even when we have old-timers in the games, they somehow manage to keep up. Sometimes it is the younger characters who act the oldest. Think Yuna in X.





> He has a afro/chicken in his hair..


That's a baby chocobo, probably the cutest thing in the game. You should be proud of him.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 26, 2009)

Tears said:


> He has a afro/chicken in his hair..



So my friend has a afro to...

Chicken however just means he's more of a pimp.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 26, 2009)

Tears i said the same thing a long time ago. lol. i said gtfo.

oh well. we finally got disney to make a black princess but shes a frog the whole movie. we got the leader of the first ninja alliance in naruto to be black and rocks cornrows with a brotha who raps. president of the gundam 00 universe was black.

thanks obama. my family is still fighting unemployment but at least we can be seen in all forms of entertainment now.

oh yeah, ff13 woot woot. avoiding all spoilers bye bye.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 26, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I still have my hopes up for Serah (they were strengthened by the last trailer) so i will stay my position in hoping for a romantic conclusion. Also, don't forget the rest of the cast. I see a lot of potential in relation to romance with our cast.



The only romance I can see happening its SnowXSerah and HopeXVanille.... oh and sazh wich has a son.
As for the rest I really dont have a clue, it is most likely that lighitng will be singe since the developers didnt want rommance for th main chrs in the XIII series, wich also goes for Versus.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 26, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> Tears i said the same thing a long time ago. lol. i said gtfo.
> 
> oh well. we finally got disney to make a black princess but shes a frog the whole movie. we got the leader of the first ninja alliance in naruto to be black and rocks cornrows with a brotha who raps. president of the gundam 00 universe was black.
> 
> ...



Naruto got black people in it?  Crazyness.


----------



## destinator (Nov 27, 2009)

Latest Famitsu Scans in HQ.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 27, 2009)

Now we can officially smell Lightning.



Top: Yellow peach, citrus, aqua leaf green 
Middle: Lily of the valley, sweet rose, pelargonium (no idea what that is), mild jasmine,gardenia
Last: Sweet musk (female musk), mild amber, mild woody .


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 27, 2009)

^Wow...and I thought the halo mountain dew was bad...


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 27, 2009)

They already have potions and elixirs and soft drinks of all of the characters of dissidia.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 27, 2009)

LOL really? Damn


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## crazymtf (Nov 27, 2009)

Lmao damn now I've seen everything.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 27, 2009)

The potions are disgusting though


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 27, 2009)

They taste like energy drinks, they're all different flavors, the only one i tried was Chaos's and it was kinda bitter but good.


Japanese pallets are quite different from western ones.


----------



## Memos (Nov 27, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> The potions are disgusting though



Yeah, but they're so healthy.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Nov 27, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Naruto got black people in it?  Crazyness.



Kishimoto loves black people. The 2 females he drew were hawt too 


I think I'll stop following FF XIII now that it's almost out in Japan. I want to keep my expectation and excitement fresh for the NA version.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 27, 2009)

destinator said:


> Latest Famitsu Scans in HQ.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 27, 2009)

Versus. Why is there still no info on Versus!?!?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 27, 2009)

Cause XIII will be out in 3 weeks and a few days, they're obviously pumping up the hype for it as much as possible and misdirecting attention to anything else would be most unwise currently.


----------



## masterriku (Nov 27, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> Versus. Why is there still no info on Versus!?!?



by the end of  next E3 we will have plenty of info


----------



## Prendergast (Nov 27, 2009)

that's what you think. we'll probably get more cut scnes.


----------



## masterriku (Nov 27, 2009)

What are you new to square enix trailers thats what new info means to them.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 27, 2009)

Versus probably wont be out till winter of 2010.
I findit quite funny that versus is already on pre-order but the game is not even 15% complete xD

Maybe now that they finished XIII they are employing full team power and speed in its production atm.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's more than just 15%. Nomura has been working on it for at least 4 years now.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 28, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> I'm pretty sure it's more than just 15%. Nomura has been working on it for at least 4 years now.



Well they have been saying that the game its in really early development :S , maybe they could just be lying. But srsly why is the game already on pre-order?

My bets are that it will be released during winter  of 2010, wich seems the most obvious explanation IMO.


----------



## geG (Nov 28, 2009)

Bleh, don't like Cid's design :I


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 28, 2009)

Where are Biggs and Wedge?


----------



## Memos (Nov 28, 2009)

Geg said:


> Bleh, don't like Cid's design :I



Neither do I. Is it known what kind of role he'll have in the game?


----------



## Athrum (Nov 28, 2009)

Seems like he'll be a supporter for team Nora. He could also be a villain.

Also Versus in 2010? Surely you jest, the game wont come out before 2011. I say late 2011, 2012 for Eu and US


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 28, 2009)

^ Really? Geez, I'll be in my senior year by the time it comes out. I guess that also means KHIII probably won't be out for at least another 3 years.


----------



## BVB (Nov 28, 2009)

I want my FFVII remake


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't understand why they keep teasing everyone with stupid spin-offs of FFVII and don't just make an FFVII remake. Fucking trolls.


----------



## BVB (Nov 28, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> I don't understand why they keep teasing everyone with stupid spin-offs of FFVII and don't just make an FFVII remake. Fucking trolls.



it would be so successful.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 28, 2009)

What FF7 teases? Was one clip to show the power of the ps3.


----------



## Elias (Nov 28, 2009)

ff7 remake will never happen.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 28, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> ff7 remake will never happen.



it is most likely that no, altought they gotta knock off all the conpilation crap off once and for all.

Beside's nomura said that if they ever do it then it would had to be once versus is completed.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 28, 2009)

If they do a remake of VII, it will be for psp-psp2 after they've completed the DS remakes of 5 and 6.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 28, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> What FF7 teases? Was one clip to show the power of the ps3.



Final fantasy VIII remake confirmed  :amazed

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VREs1rAq9bU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BVB (Nov 28, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> If they do a remake of VII, it will be for psp-psp2 after they've completed the DS remakes of 5 and 6.



i still hate them for publishing the remakes on ds and not on psp.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Nov 28, 2009)

My goodness, the way Vanille is positioned on her Eidolon is just ... 
That thing must be smiling.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 28, 2009)

Heh, you must have not seen her introductory pic if that pic makes you drool .







> i still hate them for publishing the remakes on ds and not on psp.


They were nintendo games, they couldn't be published on a sony system.


----------



## BVB (Nov 28, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Heh, you must have not seen her introductory pic if that pic makes you drool .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



everything's possible.


----------



## geG (Nov 28, 2009)

FFI and II had remakes for the PSP and they were Nintendo games


----------



## BVB (Nov 28, 2009)

Geg said:


> FFI and II had remakes for the PSP and they were Nintendo games



and I own these two games. 

so gimme my FFIV/VI for PSP and VII/VIII/IX/X for PS3 



it's so sad, that some dreams can't come true.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 28, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> They were nintendo games, they couldn't be published on a sony system.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 28, 2009)

Karotte said:


> I want my FFVII remake


I imagine it being like this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKVKLPB8llo&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]

On topic, I saw the final trailer yesterday, I facepalm'd as soon as Lightning smiled. I mean, the crying is fine, the smiling isn't =/

The Transformers scene in the final act was amazing, but I couldn't tell half of what was happening, and I was completely dizzy by the time the trailer finished 

Oh, and I ask again: is ebay still the best way for me to get the game? Anyone else doing the same?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 28, 2009)

I have placed my faith (and preorder) in playasia, they've not failed me yet...and i had a coupon .


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah... they won't ship this game to Europe so I can't do that 

And I was hit with a customs charge when I bought the demo from there


----------



## geG (Nov 28, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> On topic, I saw the final trailer yesterday, I facepalm'd as soon as Lightning smiled. I mean, the crying is fine, the smiling isn't =/



What, Final Fantasy characters aren't allowed to show emotions that aren't related to angst? :S


----------



## Wesley (Nov 28, 2009)

Geg said:


> What, Final Fantasy characters aren't allowed to show emotions that aren't related to angst? :S



One emotion _per_ character, it's The Law.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 28, 2009)

Lightning smiles at Hope cause of their shared circumstances, something that certainly would fit her character.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 28, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Oh, and I ask again: is ebay still the best way for me to get the game? Anyone else doing the same?



Ebay or some place that imports game in your area.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to Versus, but this one looks nice too.

I still don't get how the summons work, or how big of a role they play


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 28, 2009)

Emma Bradley said:


> I'm really looking forward to Versus, but this one looks nice too.
> 
> I still don't get how the summons work, or how big of a role they play



There's one summon per character which is a representation of their mind. These summons transform to driving modes. An l'cie has a symbol on their body which produces crystals that are used for summoning.

In combat, when you summon them only the summon and the summoner remain, the rest leave, during that part the gameplay is like normal, when you initiate the driving form however the summon transforms and with it so does combat, changing into a more direct kind of game where you have attacks corresponding to different button inputs, you obviously can't stay in this mode forever though. Also, any dead party members are revived when the driving mode ends.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 28, 2009)

Geg said:


> What, Final Fantasy characters aren't allowed to show emotions that aren't related to angst? :S


It's not about that, she's supposed to be the female equivalent of the Cloud character, and we all know that smiling isn't exactly his strong point >___<

I facepalm'd not because I'm against it or anything, I did because I wasn't expecting it and was completely thrown off-guard. 

Although I'll admit, I always imagined the times she would support and encourage Hope, she'd have a straight face like she usually does. Or maybe a blank face, that'd probably work too xD



mystictrunks said:


> Ebay or some place that imports game in your area.


Donkey Show linked me to JapanVideoGames when I was looking for a Crisis Core PSP, so I know they ship here.

But again, I was hit with a painful customs charge before I could get it 

Besides, I just checked and they're out of stock now. 

It'll most likely be ebay for me, so I'm looking at around ?60 at the minimum.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 28, 2009)

> It's not about that, she's supposed to be the female equivalent of the Cloud character, and we all know that smiling isn't exactly his strong point >___<
> 
> I facepalm'd not because I'm against it or anything, I did because I wasn't expecting it and was completely thrown off-guard.
> 
> Although I'll admit, I always imagined the times she would support and encourage Hope, she'd have a straight face like she usually does. Or maybe a blank face, that'd probably work too xD


I think this "Lightning is Cloud with boobs" business is pure fanwank really, in anything she's more like Squall with the way she introspects and has high standards about everything.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 28, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> What FF7 teases? Was one clip to show the power of the ps3.




Bunch of cock teases.


----------



## destinator (Nov 29, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Neither do I. Is it known what kind of role he'll have in the game?



He is captain of a airship, his position to the party isnt exactly clear.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 29, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Yeah... they won't ship this game to Europe so I can't do that
> 
> And I was hit with a customs charge when I bought the demo from there



Get it from Renchi.com like me, 'cause it's £66 with shipping. You can even get them to write down that the item is worth 30% of what it actually is to reduce the tax we'd have to pay.


----------



## BVB (Nov 29, 2009)

so you are all going to ship the japanese version?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 29, 2009)

Karotte said:


> so you are all going to ship the japanese version?



Already preordered mine .


----------



## BVB (Nov 29, 2009)

is there any fun playing a game where you can't understand what's being said ?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 29, 2009)

Karotte said:


> is there any fun playing a game where you can't understand what's being said ?



Probably not, what does that have to do with anything though?


----------



## BVB (Nov 29, 2009)

i want to understand why people preorder a version of a game, where they don't understand what's happening in the game ^^


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 29, 2009)

Karotte said:


> i want to understand why people preorder a version of a game, where they don't understand what's happening in the game ^^



I don't think they are, I am certainly not doing that at least. (yes, I do speak Japanese if that's what you were wondering )


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 30, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Get it from Renchi.com like me, 'cause it's £66 with shipping. You can even get them to write down that the item is worth 30% of what it actually is to reduce the tax we'd have to pay.


Waaah, thanks! I'll be sure to bookmark it. =]



Karotte said:


> i want to understand why people preorder a version of a game, where they don't understand what's happening in the game ^^


I understood most of the final trailer long before I knew a sub was out, do I pass?

Listening is easy, reading is not 

Gameplay-wise I should be fine, since all the Kana are the same for most of the games, but it's not like it'll be difficult to memorize the new ones.

But anything outside that, I'm screwed ^___^ Not that it matters much, there'll be a full game translation out, no doubt about that as it always happens 

I just can't wait to play against whatever superboss S-E has planned for us =]


----------



## BVB (Nov 30, 2009)

I think I'll just wait till it releases in europe on march 9th. =)

Still have the time to finish FF IV


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 30, 2009)

> I think I'll just wait till it releases in europe on march 9th. =)
> 
> Still have the time to finish FF IV


It's not the wait that i mind, though it's certainly a bonus having the game in my hands in less than 3 weeks, it's the lack of the original voices that makes me import.




L O V E L E S S said:


> I understood most of the final trailer long before I knew a sub was out, do I pass?
> 
> Listening is easy, reading is not
> 
> ...



Now that you mention it...that sub was poorly done wasn't it. I caught so many mistakes or simply things that could have been worded so much better.

Oh and you're right, it's mostly kana for the gameplay, the only kanji i noticed were in crystallium (those were easy kanji though, "attack power up" and "magic power up" should be easy to recognize for anyone, right ) and in the equipment tab in the main menu.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 30, 2009)

God I can't wait for this game =o

Does anyone know if the japanese version has subtitles? I might just import if it does.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 30, 2009)

It does...Japanese subtitles .


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 30, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Now that you mention it...that sub was poorly done wasn't it. I caught so many mistakes or simply things that could have been worded so much better.
> 
> Oh and you're right, it's mostly kana for the gameplay, the only kanji i noticed were in crystallium (those were easy kanji though, "attack power up" and "magic power up" should be easy to recognize for anyone, right ) and in the equipment tab in the main menu.


If we're talking about  - My face was like  the first time I saw it. 

There's a different one that's really good though, which I consider the best.

I wouldn't be surprised if the unreadable characters are mostly located in the Crystallium grid, specially the descriptions of the abilities, etc.

Oh, possibly the weapons, armors and most of the accessory names too. Not that they matter, when it comes to equips, I care more about the numbers rather than the names 



Badalight said:


> God I can't wait for this game =o
> 
> Does anyone know if the japanese version has subtitles? I might just import if it does.


This'd be a dream come true if the JP version came with full menu translations


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 30, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> If we're talking about  - My face was like  the first time I saw it.
> 
> There's a different one that's really good though, which I consider the best.
> 
> ...



Yep, that's the one. For example...in the very very first line..."tondemonee na" would be more akin to "this is incredible/impossible" , "bakana" would what you'd translate into "ridiculous".


As for the weapons and armor, so far every name was in katakana (things like iron bangle always are). Maybe some of the materials will be in kanji...though you'd still be able to tell what effects they give in the effects part of the menu...so the name shouldn't cause you any trouble...just think back to equipping accessories in Dissidia .


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 30, 2009)

I always figured "impossible" is also a good equivalent to "bakana", maybe "no way" too. xD I also thought "tondemone" was roughly "can't be done" so impossible would've been alright. I've never heard it used as "incredible" yet, thanks for that. 

The subs I liked was this one, in case you're interested:



I liked the way "Shi Rushi" was translated in that scene with Lightning and Fang. When I first saw the trailer without the subs, I directly translated it and came up with "a dead l'Cie" which sounded so lame.  I like the way they've done it better, it actually sounds badass, even though it's actually a negative thing. xD

I never thought of using "Shi" as a noun instead of an adjective 


And ahh yes, the Dissidia Accessory menu. That bottom left part of the screen was like a blessing


----------



## Athrum (Nov 30, 2009)

some menu stuff are complicated to read.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 30, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I always figured "impossible" is also a good equivalent to "bakana", maybe "no way" too. xD I also thought "tondemone" was roughly "can't be done" so impossible would've been alright. I've never heard it used as "incredible" yet, thanks for that.
> 
> The subs I liked was this one, in case you're interested:
> 
> ...


The first time i heard "tondemone" was in the context of describing someone, "kisama wa tondemone yatsu da" or something along those lines...thus you get the "incredible" out of it. "No way" has a much much closer counterpart to it; "masaka".

Cie corpse is the official english term for "shi-rushi" just like "ghestalt" is the english term for "driving mode", so it wasn't exactly the translator's prowess at work there .


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Dec 1, 2009)

^
i thought cie corpse was shigai ?oo


----------



## destinator (Dec 1, 2009)

^right

シ骸　= Shigai = Cie Corpse


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 1, 2009)

Wait, so:

shigai = Cie Corpse
shirushi is more like, "mark" then?


----------



## geG (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah, 烙印 = "shirushi" = mark.


----------



## Deimos (Dec 1, 2009)

... ......


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 1, 2009)

lol at square

lol at i bet it actually works on some people


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 1, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I always figured "impossible" is also a good equivalent to "bakana", maybe "no way" too. xD I also thought "tondemone" was roughly "can't be done" so impossible would've been alright. I've never heard it used as "incredible" yet, thanks for that.
> 
> The subs I liked was this one, in case you're interested:
> 
> ...



watching that video was so nostalgic. i remember so many awesome times playing the games when i was younger. maybe i'll have to go buy a ps3 in march for this game. a lot of spoilers though


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I always figured "impossible" is also a good equivalent to "bakana", maybe "no way" too. xD I also thought "tondemone" was roughly "can't be done" so impossible would've been alright. I've never heard it used as "incredible" yet, thanks for that.
> 
> The subs I liked was this one, in case you're interested:
> 
> ...



Very cool trailer, can't wait to get my hands on this one. Looks like a great adventure.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 1, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> watching that video was so nostalgic. i remember so many awesome times playing the games when i was younger. maybe i'll have to go buy a ps3 in march for this game. a lot of spoilers though



You could get the XIII ps3 bundle if you're doing that.

Spoilers weren't really that for us who've been keeping up with scans and stuff. Though if this was your first, be sure that you don't understand 1% of what's really going on. 


If you wanna check a bit more of the story, read the novels about the characters, they're basically backstories meant to be read before playing the game and are incredible reads. Imagining those intricate magic patterns as opposes to seeing them is more fun than you'd think.

The translations are here  , the official japanese versions are on the XIII site. (btw, to anyone reading this, 3 new chapters were uploaded yesterday)


----------



## Elias (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm conflicted on the American boxart...


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 1, 2009)

The boxart is out?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2009)

Yep, just lighting on the cover with white background, kinda boring.


----------



## Elias (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah it's out. It's basically lightening exposing her thigh.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 2, 2009)

Could you post a pic here?


----------



## Elias (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Proxy (Dec 2, 2009)

The boxart isn't that appealing, imo. Maybe it's the lack of background.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 2, 2009)

It's fine to me.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 2, 2009)

The japanese cover is just gonna be the name and logo on a white background like always, don't complain about everything folks .


----------



## Angelus (Dec 2, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> The japanese cover is just gonna be the name and logo on a white background like always, don't complain about everything folks .



I guess the Lightning cover will also replace the simple japanese covers we usually got for the releases in Europe and I will definitely miss them 

They were stylish yet elegant, but I guess (cyber) sex sells these days...


----------



## Tempproxy (Dec 2, 2009)

Not really fussed about this title, I want VS as opposed to this one. Anyone know when it's coming out.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 2, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> watching that video was so nostalgic. i remember so many awesome times playing the games when i was younger. maybe i'll have to go buy a ps3 in march for this game. a lot of spoilers though


Yeah, lots of spoilers for me and you who don't exactly keep up to date with the news, scans, etc. ^^

The last real "update" for me was the TGS trailer, where they first introduced Fang if I remember correct, I've been too busy to catch up on the scans between then and now xD

But yeah, apparently if you've seen the scans, it's not as "spoiler-y" as you might think. 



Proxy said:


> The boxart isn't that appealing, imo. Maybe it's the lack of background.


It's the opposite. The boxart is too flashy, if you lived in Europe, you'd understand 



Tempproxy said:


> Not really fussed about this title, I want VS as opposed to this one. Anyone know when it's coming out.


Yeah, okay.

Let's let them show us some consistent amount of gameplay first, then we'll talk about a date. 

When are they showing some again? The next E3 or the next TGS?


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 2, 2009)

Proxy said:


> The boxart isn't that appealing, imo. Maybe it's the lack of background.


I agree. If you're going to put someone on the boxart, at least do it right. Or just go with the usual Title.


----------



## Angelus (Dec 2, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Not really fussed about this title, I want VS as opposed to this one. Anyone know when it's coming out.



It's still TBA, but I doubt that it will be released before 2011 or even 2012.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 2, 2009)

BELTS AND ZIPPERS


----------



## Athrum (Dec 2, 2009)

Casshern said:


> It's still TBA, but I doubt that it will be released before 2011 or even 2012.



Yup, probably something among those lines.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 2, 2009)

Why couldn't they have used something like that for the cover ?


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 2, 2009)

at least when you play the game you're going to get a whole lot more than lightning.

what would be the best FF game cover?


----------



## Munken (Dec 2, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqxP6JHXRvg&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 2, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Yeah, okay.
> 
> Let's let them show us some consistent amount of gameplay first, then we'll talk about a date.
> 
> When are they showing some again? The next E3 or the next TGS?


Nomura said that they'd show the first gameplay demos at E3 2010, if they make it in time.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 2, 2009)

Munken said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqxP6JHXRvg&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


Hahahaha, that was hilarious.


----------



## Helix (Dec 2, 2009)

Munken said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqxP6JHXRvg&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]



I died when that one guy said, "The Playstation 3's Blur."


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 2, 2009)

Munken said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqxP6JHXRvg&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]



i KNEW someone would make a parody of that stupid ass release date announcement. that shit was so damn corny and full of shit. lol. I wanted to slap the hell outta the guy when he said he didn't know the date. the whole walking thru super 3d environment was hilarious. The fat guy played it well.

lol.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 2, 2009)

Munken said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqxP6JHXRvg&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]



 
i hated the original the first time i saw it. it was so lame and it was embarrassing to be a fan of FF. this parody made it cool again. hai hai


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Dec 2, 2009)

Uggghh....terrible NA boxart.
Should be this


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 2, 2009)

hahaha, naw that doesn't look any better. There's just too much distraction from the logo. And Lightning doesn't look good in that


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Dec 2, 2009)

Ehhh...she doesnt look too good in the current one either. The one with her on Odin is nice as well.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 2, 2009)

The japanese boxart looks like a one huge cluster fuck on the front cover.


----------



## Elias (Dec 2, 2009)

They should have hired the person who did the FFX boxart. That cover was great.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 2, 2009)

lol the one with the wet fairy in the water?
Get the guy who did the 7 cover. it was so ominous with cloud just standing in front of a reactor.  When i was a kid, i thought he was standing in front a robot.


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 2, 2009)

Munken said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqxP6JHXRvg&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]



Lol, that was great.


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 3, 2009)

Never thought I'd see the day gamers complain about box art.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 3, 2009)

Just gimme white cover with the logo and im happy lol.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 3, 2009)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Ehhh...she doesnt look too good in the current one either. The one with her on Odin is nice as well.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 3, 2009)

I was this close to ordering the JP version. Seriously if SE wasn't retarded and kept the dual audio I would've bought it in a heartbeat. Even if the game wasn't english subbed. That's how much I'm looking forward to this game. Well I guess I'll see you guys in March. Definitely not entering this thread after the 17th. Don't want to get spoiled.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 3, 2009)

I will rage if my European cover is not the classic white background with the logo.


----------



## destinator (Dec 3, 2009)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I will rage if my European cover is not the classic white background with the logo.



You missed the news right? Lightning on front will be us/eu cover, and yes thats confirmed .


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 3, 2009)

destinator said:


> You missed the news right? Lightning on front will be us/eu cover, and yes thats confirmed .



I know that but i still have hope.


----------



## jazz189 (Dec 3, 2009)

For anyone that cares the single "Kimi ga iru Kara" by Sayuri Sugawara is out today.

I'd just like to let out I really hope they use Eternal Love in the game, its a nice song.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 3, 2009)

Only reason I'll be visiting this thread is for few questions, but please guys who will buy the JP version use spoiler tags!


----------



## destinator (Dec 3, 2009)

Snape kills Dumbledore, bwhahhaahah!


----------



## jazz189 (Dec 3, 2009)

I was too lazy to provide links


----------



## valerian (Dec 3, 2009)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Uggghh....terrible NA boxart.
> Should be this



Lacks Fang.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 4, 2009)

They were definitely aiming for what they did with Vanille's pose here, the quote goes like " even your heart, i'll burn it!, and i'll hit and shoot you" *heart symbol*.

She's saying it in just the most lovely way lmao.






edit: 

Damn, speeded .


----------



## Athrum (Dec 4, 2009)

She's doing a bang bang gesture when Hecatoncheires is firing lol


----------



## destinator (Dec 4, 2009)

Athrum said:


> She's doing a bang bang gesture when Hecatoncheires is firing lol


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 4, 2009)

She actually did the exact same gesture in the demo when Snow handed her a gun .


----------



## Hebi Kumo (Dec 5, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> *
> First thing first, will this end up like any other shitty FF game? *



What games you talking about? I know most hated the sequel to FFX (and the prequel was dumb as well).


----------



## Bender (Dec 5, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> Never thought I'd see the day gamers complain about box art.



Gamers complain about box art all the damn time


----------



## Hebi Kumo (Dec 6, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Gamers complain about box art all the damn time




I never have. In fact I don't even talk bad about the consoles as a true gamer plays games on all of them.


----------



## valerian (Dec 6, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Gamers complain about box art all the damn time



I don't understand why they do. 



> Snape kills Dumbledore, bwhahhaahah!



FUUUUUUU!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 6, 2009)

Hebi Kumo said:


> I never have. In fact I don't even talk bad about the consoles as a true gamer plays games on all of them.



You're a rare breed. Alot of gamers will complain about the smallest of shit. This thread is a good example.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm going to get the Lightning PS3 edition. Since I still don't own one, might as well getting these sexy items 


*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2009)

The box art is bad, but it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Hebi Kumo (Dec 6, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> You're a rare breed. Alot of gamers will complain about the smallest of shit. This thread is a good example.



Well I like to look at it this way:

"I do not dwell on that, that I can not control"

Why complain about something like box art? I mean it's not like Enix will give a hoot. And yes everyone has an opinion, but I do not dwell on that, that I can not control!


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I don't understand why they do.



Because they find some covers inappropriate  or shit like that. Take Resident Evil's new game cover.


----------



## stardust (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm not too fond of the cover. I'd much prefer the simplistic style which just says, 'Final Fantasy XIII', with a kind of sketchy, coloured drawing behind it. Like the rest of the Final Fantasies I have.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Because they find some covers inappropriate  or shit like that. Take Resident Evil's new game cover.



What's wrong with the new cover?


----------



## On and On (Dec 6, 2009)

Good lord I can only hope the Xbox version's box art isn't as fug as the PS3's


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> What's wrong with the new cover?



The whole censorship bullshit

Because instead of having the bloody cover that they have in Europe we get a cover that's similar  to the movie Master of Illusions.


----------



## Elias (Dec 6, 2009)

The Comedian said:


> Good lord I can only hope the Xbox version's box art isn't as fug as the PS3's



It's the same picture for the x360. Except it's cropped differently. 

Box art is very important when it comes to game sales. Even though it's a final fantasy game and is destined to sell well, _for those who are new to the gaming  scene_, an interesting box is one of the deciding factors when they shop for video games.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2009)

Anyways.... Whaddya guys think of the new trailer 

Moi? I love it pek pek pek 

Once again, Lightning proves to be a sexy bad-ass chick.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 6, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> The whole censorship bullshit
> 
> Because instead of having the bloody cover that they have in Europe we get a cover that's similar  to the movie Master of Illusions.



Do you have a link to it? What I find strange is that back in the days Europe was more likely to censor. Case in point, Castlevania: Bloodlines. One of the levels has a fountain where it starts spewing blood instead of water but in Europe the color is changed from red to purple or some shit.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2009)

Here's the newest trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nyUxkD-3BU[/YOUTUBE]

The summons they have kinda remind me of Avatars from .Hack//GU 

Also Europe is a pretty open-minded.


----------



## Lucius (Dec 6, 2009)

^uuuhm. europe is not exactly a country^^

..just saying


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2009)

Lucius said:


> ^uuuhm. europe is not exactly a country^^
> 
> ..just saying



Yeah, I know that....  

Made a mistake....  calling it that hehehhe


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 6, 2009)

I thought you were being sarcastic since somebody else treated europe as though it was one country...damn my positive disposition...>_>.


----------



## Lucius (Dec 6, 2009)

well it has a common falg^^


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 6, 2009)

Lucius said:


> well it has a common falg^^



The flag is of the European union, each European country treads it's own specific flag as it's true flag though.


----------



## Sesha (Dec 6, 2009)

Lucius said:


> well it has a common falg^^



No, not really.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 6, 2009)

I know I'm super late to this thread (understatement of the century).

But I'm really excited for this game. Buying a PS3 just for it. From what I see, the new battle system looks awesome, the story looks awesome, and we might get the first ingame romance pulled off decently since IX.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 6, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Here's the newest trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nyUxkD-3BU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



i was thinking transformers


----------



## Elias (Dec 7, 2009)

Trailer looks amazing. I didn't want to watch it translated but couldn't help myself.


----------



## Hebi Kumo (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't buy games for the packaging they come in; they could come in a brown paper bag for all I care. It's about whats inside...


----------



## Elias (Dec 7, 2009)

^

Yeah, but 10 year old kids who've never played FF before are drawn to pretty pictures. Marketing is important if you want to make the most money possible.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 7, 2009)

Well I got the import version on preorder, but will most likely not receive until Christmas.  It saves me $94.90 to spend on others and not myself this time around so I'm cool with a wait afterwards


----------



## Hebi Kumo (Dec 7, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> ^
> 
> Yeah, but 10 year old kids who've never played FF before are drawn to pretty pictures. Marketing is important if you want to make the most money possible.




So your saying most people here are 10 year olds...in any case young or old you can't control what has already been done. Which leads to no point in b!tching over things that have already been done.


----------



## Elias (Dec 7, 2009)

Hebi Kumo said:


> So your saying most people here are 10 year olds...in any case young or old you can't control what has already been done. Which leads to no point in b!tch over things that have already been done.



Where did I say most people here are 10 year olds? I was merely giving an example where attractive boxart would be benefitial to squeenix's overall profit.

And how is discussing whether or not you like boxart bitching? This is an internet forum... you know, where people voice opinion? 

Also, They could very well change the box art. So it's not 'already done'.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 7, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> Where did I say most people here are 10 year olds? I was merely giving an example where attractive boxart would be benefitial to squeenix's overall profit.
> 
> And how is discussing whether or not you like boxart bitching? This is an internet forum... you know, where people voice opinion?
> 
> Also, They could very well change the box art. So it's not 'already done'.



That is  true.
However remember that there are alot of self important selfish idiots on the internetz Res, let them drown in their ignorance and ego.

I dont think the cover is that cool, I mean for me its ok but it looks something that anyone could had done on the internet.

On topic:IMO I would had prefered this on a white background 40k thousand times more.

BTW wastn Vanille's summon a fkin FERRET?!


----------



## destinator (Dec 7, 2009)

Famitsu update


----------



## Bender (Dec 7, 2009)

dragonbattousai said:


> Well I got the import version on preorder, but will most likely not receive until Christmas.  It saves me $94.90 to spend on others and not myself this time around so I'm cool with a wait afterwards



Wait so do you get a translator along with the import version of the game?


----------



## Elias (Dec 7, 2009)

^ There wouldn't be any translation with the JP version as far as I know.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 7, 2009)

Nope, no translation, even the subtitles are in nihongo .


----------



## Bender (Dec 7, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Nope, no translation, even the subtitles are in nihongo .



Isn't there a sort of device that can put the stuff said in the JP version into subtitles?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 7, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Isn't there a sort of device that can put the stuff said in the JP version into subtitles?



Nope, even if there was it would be horrible like google translate.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 7, 2009)

dragonbattousai said:


> Well I got the import version on preorder, but will most likely not receive until Christmas.  It saves me $94.90 to spend on others and not myself this time around so I'm cool with a wait afterwards



Do you know moonspeak, or are you just going to play through the game and try to get the general idea. I would pre-order as well to avoid spoilers, but I can't afford a PS3 till March so that's out of the question for me. :/


----------



## Elias (Dec 7, 2009)

Even if it's in a different language, they'll be spoiler-free walkthoughs out within a week or so online.

Still... most FF are pretty linear so you should be able to get through it without being able to read it.

I might order it and play the Japanese version... March is a long time..


----------



## Bender (Dec 7, 2009)

Seriously, I hope they have the option of switching between English and japanese audio for the game.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 7, 2009)

It won't, not enough space for it on the 360 since they have redone lipsynch for the dub so having both audio and lip movements would push up 360's space to over 3 dvds.


----------



## Elias (Dec 7, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> It won't, not enough space for it on the 360 since they have redone lipsynch for the dub so having both audio and lip movements would push up 360's space to over 3 dvds.



Sadly this is true. It would have been nice though.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 7, 2009)

heh, well you could always wait for the international version, altought it would motly end up being a ps3 exclusive.


----------



## Bender (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey hey 

But they didn't do that shit for Lost Odyssey. How come this game is different?


----------



## Bender (Dec 8, 2009)

Trailer with better subs

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4I9v7EsA-wU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 8, 2009)

tsundere said:


> Do you know moonspeak, or are you just going to play through the game and try to get the general idea. I would pre-order as well to avoid spoilers, but I can't afford a PS3 till March so that's out of the question for me. :/



Unfortunately no I do not know moonspeak.  I'm getting it in Japanese for two reasons.  One, I'm impatient when it comes to highly anticipated titles such as FF13 and Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep and two, Leona Lewis aka Moosehead is singing a song that doesn't seem to click with the story's plot.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 8, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> heh, well you could always wait for the international version, altought it would motly end up being a ps3 exclusive.



Sadly, it's confirmed by the producers that there won't be a international version of XIII.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 8, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Hey hey
> 
> But they didn't do that shit for Lost Odyssey. How come this game is different?



I don't think they bothered lip-synching LO tho...


----------



## Corran (Dec 8, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Sadly, it's confirmed by the producers that there won't be a international version of XIII.



Wait a year. They aren't opposed to money


----------



## Hebi Kumo (Dec 8, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> Where did I say most people here are 10 year olds? I was merely giving an example where attractive boxart would be benefitial to squeenix's overall profit.



You never did, you just took it serious.



Res Novae said:


> And how is discussing whether or not you like boxart bitching?



I hate heavy metal music and if you liked it would you say am bitching because you like it? Boxart is art, I just hate people who put other down, complaining about someones design is just as bad as saying they suck at art (sorry the artist in me).



Res Novae said:


> This is an internet forum... you know, where people voice opinion?



Just as I have. No need to get so serious about it.



Res Novae said:


> Also, They could very well change the box art. So it's not 'already done'.



Please, tell me something I don't know?


----------



## Elias (Dec 8, 2009)

Anyways, who do you guys think you'll have as your on screen character most often?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 8, 2009)

I plan on playing it balanced...aka using everyone equally.

If it's not feasible though, i'll just be using the ladies.


----------



## Elias (Dec 8, 2009)

It would be a nice little touch if you could see the little chocobo in Sazh's hair while you're strolling around.


----------



## Hebi Kumo (Dec 8, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> Anyways, who do you guys think you'll have as your on screen character most often?



Tough call; I totally need to think about this one.


----------



## Bender (Dec 8, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> Anyways, who do you guys think you'll have as your on screen character most often?



The ladies obviously  

But really there isn't single character in the game that I don't like pek pek

Except for Vanille that is.... 

Bitch whines waaaaaaay too much 

I mean every scene in a trailer she's whining like my 7 yr old cousin 

I'll be using her the least. I thought she'd be like Yuffie or Rikku when I first saw her.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> I don't think they bothered lip-synching LO tho...



Was always lip-synched in english.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 8, 2009)

I plan on using Snow, Lightning and Fang. They look cooler than the others IMO. Dont like lolis so Vanille is out of the question.


----------



## valerian (Dec 8, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> Anyways, who do you guys think you'll have as your on screen character most often?



Probably Vanille, Fang and Sazh.



> Dont like lolis so Vanille is out of the question.



Wait, what?


----------



## Angelus (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm gonna use everyone, except Sazh, 'cause his design is horrible. If they wanna include a black guy, why not make him more like Samuel L. Jackson and less like Martin Lawrence?


----------



## jazz189 (Dec 8, 2009)

Casshern said:


> I'm gonna use everyone, except Sazh, 'cause his design is horrible. If they wanna include a black guy, why not make him more like Samuel L. Jackson and less like Martin Lawrence?



Well, actually Sazh's design was modeled after Lionel Ritchie. Its pretty obvious as he looks nothing like Martin Lawrence.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 8, 2009)

Athrum said:


> I plan on using Snow, Lightning and Fang. They look cooler than the others IMO. Dont like lolis so Vanille is out of the question.



Vanille is about 18.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 8, 2009)

Obviously I'll be using the one with the best movement animations 

So it'll probably be Lightning, or Fang. xD



dragonbattousai said:


> Unfortunately no I do not know moonspeak.  I'm getting it in Japanese for two reasons.  One, I'm impatient when it comes to highly anticipated titles such as FF13 and Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep and two, Leona Lewis aka *Moosehead* is singing a song that doesn't seem to click with the story's plot.


Oh wow, nice. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2009)

Casshern said:


> I'm gonna use everyone, except Sazh, 'cause his design is horrible. If they wanna include a black guy, why not make him more like Samuel L. Jackson and less like Martin Lawrence?



How does he look like ML? Plus his design is ballin, hataa.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 8, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> Anyways, who do you guys think you'll have as your on screen character most often?



Mm. Probably Lightning most of the time, because I'm boring. I dunno, I just think there is something "right" about walking around as the hero/heroine. I might switch to Snow every so often.

If Serah is a playable character, no matter how short the amount of time, I'll definitely switch to her though!

But I feel like if she's in the party at all, she'll be like Clare from Tales of Rebirth and just be a Guest. ;_;


----------



## geG (Dec 8, 2009)

Apparently Famitsu's score for FFXIII is 39/40.


----------



## Elias (Dec 8, 2009)

They gave XII 40/40.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 8, 2009)

Nintendogs too.


----------



## jazz189 (Dec 8, 2009)

Its already been reviewed by famitsu? Links plz


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2009)

FF12 was awesome, hataaz. 

Well it's only a week away, biggest game magazine reviewing it now seems right.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 8, 2009)

@ people still being  because FFXII was a little different.


----------



## Elias (Dec 8, 2009)

I didn't say anything bad about XII.

Just pointing out that it got a perfect. (The only FF to get a perfect as far as I know)


----------



## Angelus (Dec 8, 2009)

jazz189 said:


> Well, actually Sazh's design was modeled after Lionel Ritchie. Its pretty obvious as he looks nothing like Martin Lawrence.





crazymtf said:


> How does he look like ML? Plus his design is ballin, hataa.



Ritchie, Lawrence, who the fuck cares. I just don't like his design. If he'll turn out to be a cool character then I'll use him no matter how stupid he looks, but right now I wouldn't.


----------



## geG (Dec 8, 2009)

jazz189 said:


> Its already been reviewed by famitsu? Links plz





The link in that page leads to some Chinese site but with some Japanese text for the review itself.

Random trivia because I'm bored and went around looking this up:

Final Fantasy VI - 37/40
Final Fantasy VII - 38/40
Final Fantasy VIII - 37/40
Final Fantasy IX - 38/40
Final Fantasy X - 39/40
Final Fantasy X-2 - 34/40
Final Fantasy XI - 38/40
Final Fantasy XII - 40/40
Final Fantasy XIII - 39/40


----------



## sasuke koolgirl80 (Dec 8, 2009)

that was a good review, but im waiting for the game on xbox it's gonna be cool


----------



## Outlandish (Dec 8, 2009)

did u guys like ff12 ? i got so bored of it after a while.. the main character sucked to much for me! *puts on flame suit*


Is 13 coming onto the ps3 first ? if so i gotta rub it in all my mates faces


----------



## Elias (Dec 8, 2009)

It'll be out on x360 and PS3 at the same time. (Not in japan since they are only getting the PS3 version)


----------



## Fraust (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm gonna be waiting until the summer to get this, sadly. I can't bring myself to buy it while I'm still at college 'cause I want to play nonstop and focus only on the game with no stress/interruptions.

How FFXII, as good as it was at some points, got a 40/40 with its terrible ending compared to VI, VII, or X is beyond me. Oh well, doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 8, 2009)

That's why i love how the JP version will be out in japan the last day of my current semester. I will have my holidays to devote to the game, just like with dissidia last year.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 8, 2009)

dragonbattousai said:


> Unfortunately no I do not know moonspeak.  I'm getting it in Japanese for two reasons.  One, I'm impatient when it comes to highly anticipated titles such as FF13 and Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep and two, Leona Lewis aka Moosehead is singing a song that doesn't seem to click with the story's plot.



Mmm true. I _like_ Leona Lewis and I still don't think the song fits, except for some parts of the chorus. I still like it though. It's catchy.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 8, 2009)

Lol @ Famitsu having any credibility anymore.

All it takes is money for a game to get a perfect score. Stop kidding yourself that there's any honesty with that fucking magazine.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 8, 2009)

Final Fantasy XIII 10/10/9/10


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 8, 2009)

@BoG: crazymtf and mystictrunks have pretty much always said FFXII was a great game. Which I agree. I don't agree with Famitsu giving it a 40/40 but it's high up there, 38-39/40 for me. I'm not too keen on the love angle coming back for FFXIII but the game looks great and seems fun to play so that gripe is minuscule. 



Outlandish said:


> did u guys like ff12 ? i got so bored of it after a while.. the main character sucked to much for me! *puts on flame suit*
> 
> 
> Is 13 coming onto the ps3 first ? if so i gotta rub it in all my mates faces



No need for a flame suit, majority of this forum hates FFXII.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 8, 2009)

Why do people not like love stories in FF?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 8, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Why do people not like love stories in FF?



They're never good.


----------



## geG (Dec 8, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Seriously, how can you guys bitch about the song in the trailer? It fits perfectly.



Has the Leona Lewis song been in any trailers?


----------



## Fraust (Dec 8, 2009)

And yet they're a big reason the games are praised in the first place?


----------



## Elias (Dec 8, 2009)

Love stories are alright in my opinion   pek


----------



## sasuke koolgirl80 (Dec 8, 2009)

well ofcourse the new game of FF 13 will be great, i mean they have been working on the game since forever, and the company had announced at the beginning develop of the game that their working on a new graphic engine, i don't know what is it called but it's worth buying the game, each version of  FF i dont see something new in fact a better graphics, that's why this new version of the game will be a whole different experience which really makes the people wanna buy it


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 8, 2009)

Fraust said:


> And yet they're a big reason the games are praised in the first place?



Ignorance is bliss, as they say.


----------



## Bender (Dec 8, 2009)

@ Amanakuro

It's the love story that kinda makes it interesting in addition to all the action conspiracies in the story. 

The game kinda has a Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann feel to it with "Team Nora". for those not in the know it's the resistance group that Snow leads. 





Geg said:


> Has the Leona Lewis song been in any trailers?



Course been in the last two trailers

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2wsUdLKwwk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4I9v7EsA-wU[/YOUTUBE]

Btw is it just me or is Hope the very definition of a whiny brat...

That knows how to garner sympathy from the ladies. 



mystictrunks said:


> I said the story was political, and the most political game in the series.



And you were bitching about it 

And said that it suckz 

VEEEERY hypocritical


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 8, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> And you were bitching about it
> 
> And said that it suckz
> 
> VEEEERY hypocritical



No I was bitching about love stories and how they suck. I've always been a fan of FFXII's story. You were the one saying it sucked.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 8, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> @ Amanakuro
> 
> It's the love story that kinda makes it interesting in addition to all the action conspiracies in the story.
> 
> ...



Uh... neither of those trailers had the Leona Lewis song. Both had the JP theme song.


----------



## jazz189 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm still laughing at why it lost one point, because the story is linear up until the mid-point in the game aka when you get an air ship. And until then lacks a gimmick...

Really Famitsu, Really?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 8, 2009)

jazz189 said:


> I'm still laughing at why it lost one point, because the story is linear up until the mid-point in the game aka when you get an air ship. And until then lacks a gimmick...
> 
> Really *Famitsu*, Really?



Well there's your problem.


----------



## Bender (Dec 8, 2009)

I heard the song with Leona Lewis...And...IT


IS







JUST







FUCKING






AWFUL...





Shit, I don't think any word can describe



Keep that glittered face whore the fuck away from singing for this game.

The fucking song doesn't even fit with the Final Fantasy genre

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEsqH41GJFM[/YOUTUBE]

And to answer your question Goofy Titan

No, and thank god it hasn't. Keep the JAP. song.

Just keep it. It's a wonder why motherfuckers nowadays wanna import jap version. Cuz stupid fucks like Square-Enix go and fuck shit up.


----------



## dragonfire (Dec 8, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Why do people not like love stories in FF?




*Spoiler*: __ 



FFIV:
Rosa: wewt, it's the beginning of the game, and we're already a couple!
Cecil: wewt, no intricate in-game romancing for me!
Kain: nuuuuu Cecil </3

FFV:
Bartz: oh Boco!
Boco: <3 kweh!

FFVI:
Celes: QQ i don't know how to love!
Locke: baby I'mma teach you!

FFVII:
Aeris: tee hee, protect me Cloud!
Cloud: durr okey
Tifa: nuuuuu QQ
Aeris: *croaks*
Cloud: nuuu, i won't see her sell overpriced flowers again! *falls in lifestream and goes nuts*
Tifa: i'mma fix you boy!
*cloud and tifa make out*

FFVIII:
Rinoa: Squall, you're soo mean! change! comeoncomeoncomeoncomeoncomeoncomeon! *dances around him annoyingly*
Squall: Whatever, step off *****.
Rinoa: *gets possessed*
Squall: Rinoa!!! my one true love! look at my creepy smile! let's do it in space!

FFIX:
Zidane: *molests Dagger*
Dagger: you ain't neva gonna get this a**!
Zidane: fine *pretends to die*
Dagger: wahhh! zidane! don't leave me again! *marries*

FFX:
Seymour: marry me!
Yuna: okay!
Tidus: SEYMOURR!! *shakes fist*
Seymour: muahahah, i kill things!
Yuna: omgwtf die! *kills seymour*
Tidus: lawlz lets do it in teh water!

FFXII:
Ashe: Rasler!
Rasler: destroy the world mmk?
Ashe: mmk!




thats why ^^


----------



## Bender (Dec 8, 2009)

The love story in FFVII was pretty good

Both Aerith and Tifa trying to help Cloud get his confused ass back on his feet was touching. Tidus and Yuna was cheesy buuuut.. I was more focused on the action 99% of the time.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 8, 2009)

Zidane/Garnet was actually a decent love story for FF.

Don't be hating.


----------



## Bender (Dec 8, 2009)

tsundere said:


> Zidane/Garnet was actually a decent love story for FF.
> 
> Don't be hating.



FFIX was under my scope back in the day.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 8, 2009)

I just feel like the love stories help the lead male develop. Like FFXII... seriously? I liked the game and political story, but Vaan was pointless. Ashe developed more because she had a love story. Perhaps if Vaan fell for Ashe and tried to win her over he might've grown some balls, but instead Balthier stole the show because he's the demon leader of the Gurren Brigade.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 8, 2009)

Fraust said:


> I just feel like the love stories help the lead male develop. Like FFXII... seriously? I liked the game and political story, but Vaan was pointless. Ashe developed more because she had a love story. Perhaps if Vaan fell for Ashe and tried to win her over he might've grown some balls, but instead Balthier stole the show because he's the demon leader of the Gurren Brigade.



That's because Vaan wasn't the protagonist.


----------



## Bender (Dec 8, 2009)

Fraust said:


> *I just feel like the love stories help the lead male develop. Like FFXII... seriously? *I liked the game and political story, but Vaan was pointless. Ashe developed more because she had a love story. Perhaps if Vaan fell for Ashe and tried to win her over he might've grown some balls, but instead Balthier stole the show because he's the demon leader of the Gurren Brigade.



That's an idiotic statement.

Btw

Vaan wasn't shit and he didn't develop for shit because he wasn't important.

Also are you insinuating that because of Aerith and Tifa that Cloud developed? They were merely the coaches. After Tifa helped him go through his memories he rose up and ready for round 2 with Sephiroth. Same in Advent of Children. Love stories don't help the character develop they merely increase the amount of social ties he has. Same goes for Terra Tidus and Zack.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 8, 2009)

I usually have more to my side of the debate, but I see your point. I irrationally made a broad statement because I was disgustingly disappointed with Vaan ever being created. I had high hopes for him at the beginning of the game assuming at the end he'd have a reason to fight, but it never came.

Simply, I just like the love stories. I guess that's all there is to it. Doesn't really matter to me whether or not they affect the main plot, I just prefer there to be some connection between some main characters.


----------



## Bender (Dec 8, 2009)

Anyways, as I said before Leona Lewis:

You stupid bitch stay the fuck away from Final Fantasy XIII


----------



## The Boss (Dec 8, 2009)

So many gorgeous people in FF... Im thinking I should get it just for the pretty pictures.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Dec 8, 2009)

Meh, numbers are subjective, they're purely opinions. So 39/40 isn't bad when you consider that.


> "There's a few niggling issues like battle damage being difficult to see, and the screen being cluttered, but the amount of enjoyment this game offers more than makes up for it. You'll be drawn into the world with visual, aural, and story aspects. I have a bit of resistance calling this an "RPG-like RPG" however."



And besides, none of these problems stated by the reviewer were actual flaws. They were only things he didn't like.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 8, 2009)

*"...like battle damage being difficult to see..."*

Really? Does that even matter?


----------



## The810kid (Dec 8, 2009)

Its not the love stories its the love between each character. If you look at each Final Fantasy its like the cast went from strangers to close friends and family. In Final Fanytasy XII none of these elements were put into the characters. Hell Fran and Balthier only seemed to have a business relationship with the other party members. Ashe only seemed to travel with the party because it was benefitial. Vaan and penelo who cares Basch was the only one who seemed Genuine towards his comrads. Larsa and Reddas would have been better main characters than most of the cast.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Dec 8, 2009)

In FF XII the characters were already developed with backgrounds set for them. That's why they didn't change much by the end of the game.




> "...like battle damage being difficult to see..."
> 
> Really? Does that even matter?



I agree. Never thought someone actually cared about the battle damage that much.


----------



## Bender (Dec 8, 2009)

When you look at the beginning of FFXIII trailer you can see that they're practically like a family. Not only that. But true friends.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 8, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Why do people not like love stories in FF?



Cause revenge is so much sweeter. 

But really, cause there done terribly.



Fraust said:


> And yet they're a big reason the games are praised in the first place?


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 9, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Meh, numbers are subjective, they're purely opinions. So 39/40 isn't bad when you consider that.
> 
> 
> And besides, none of these problems stated by the reviewer were actual flaws. They were only things he didn't like.



That's part of a review, to point out things you don't like.


----------



## Elias (Dec 9, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Anyways, as I said before Leona Lewis:
> 
> You stupid bitch stay the fuck away from Final Fantasy XIII



I just listened to the song for the first time..... hmm 

Maybe I need to listen to it a few more times or something.


----------



## Bender (Dec 9, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> I just listened to the song for the first time..... hmm
> 
> Maybe I need to listen to it a few more times or something.



The sound of her voice is like the sound of fingernails being scraped against a chalkboard, dog yelps, and mentally challenged motherfuckers sing.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 9, 2009)

Japanese themes are usually better, but this time... just damn.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 9, 2009)

She has a pretty good voice imo, though the song seems unfitting to Final Fantasy, the japanese theme does sound better.

The theme from FFX girl sounded like nails on a chalkboard, what with her voice actually cracking while singing.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 9, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> I agree. Never thought someone actually cared about the battle damage that much.



Seriously? I'd want to see if my attacks were doing anything to the enemy not to mention it'd help min-max characters and set strategies for boss fights.


----------



## Bender (Dec 9, 2009)

The Japanese theme song is beautiful. However, the english song is like something they picked out at random.  Also Fraust plz don't tell me you like this piece Of shit song.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> The Japanese theme song is beautiful. However, the english song is like something they picked out at random.  Also Fraust plz don't tell me you like this piece Of shit song.



I think he's saying either both suck or that he actually likes the English one more. 

I don't like the English one at all, don't like the Japanese one either much but if I had to pick it easily be the Japanese theme.


----------



## jazz189 (Dec 9, 2009)

Well with final fantasy comes the final fantasy potion in this case Elixir
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeTqFoUQvDM[/YOUTUBE]
I wonder what level she is?


----------



## Fraust (Dec 9, 2009)

No, I was saying that Japanese versions of themes are almost always better, but that English themes are still good. This time, I ONLY like the Japanese version and I like it a lot.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 9, 2009)

Japanese song is kinda weak too IMO, but its still better than the one they picked as a publicity stunt. If they wanted to use someone who would move a lot of discs why not a Metallica song? lolol


----------



## Velocity (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, if it weren't for the $100 price tag turning me off... The fact that it only got 39/40 is a complete travesty. I'm glad I won't be getting this 'til March 9th. 




















































Unless my parents offer to buy it for me for Christmas.


----------



## Bender (Dec 9, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Japanese song is kinda weak too IMO, but its still better than the one they picked as a publicity stunt. If they wanted to use someone who would move a lot of discs why not a Metallica song? lolol



LOL 

Metallica and Final Fantasy don't fit if ya ask me


----------



## Fraust (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm assuming the instrumental version is what we'll hear when we turn the game on? Does that mean we won't get an original composed piece like 'To Zanarkand'?


----------



## Athrum (Dec 9, 2009)

OFC not lol, that was part of the joke xD at least they sell more than Leona Lewis xD


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 9, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Japanese song is kinda weak too IMO, but its still better than the one they picked as a publicity stunt. If they wanted to use someone who would move a lot of discs why not a Metallica song? lolol



Yeah I agree as well.

I would like a Rob Zombie song. 

Then we could have another Otherworld.


----------



## dragonfire (Dec 9, 2009)

D= Honestly I'd rather have Leona Lewis in game than Metallica/Rob Zombie. And that's saying a lot because I'm not a fan of 'my hands' :S

...but from what i'm hearing, there are 2 vocalized songs in the japanese version (kimi ga iru kara and Eternal Love) and IMO eternal love sounds pretty bad, so I'm hoping my hands replaces eternal love, and we get an anglicized version of Kimi Ga Iru Kara (they definitely won't leave it japanese, only reason they left suteki da ne in japanese was likely b/c of the pseudo-okinawan theme of ffx)


----------



## Bender (Dec 9, 2009)

dragonfire said:


> D= Honestly I'd rather have Leona Lewis in game than Metallica/Rob Zombie. And that's saying a lot because I'm not a fan of 'my hands' :S
> 
> ...but from what i'm hearing, there are 2 vocalized songs in the japanese version (kimi ga iru kara and Eternal Love) and IMO eternal love sounds pretty bad, so I'm hoping my hands replaces eternal love, and we get an anglicized version of Kimi Ga Iru Kara (they definitely won't leave it japanese, only reason they left suteki da ne in japanese was likely b/c of the pseudo-okinawan theme of ffx)



What's so bad about the japanese song?  Dude it stomps any Leona Lewis song. Also I'm not up for a translation of the song like how they did with Kingdom Heart II. Just fucking leave it. This is another example of how America's video game companies are trying to give fans the F U and do better than Japan with their shitty Entertainment musicians.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 9, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> What's so bad about the japanese song?  Dude it stomps any Leona Lewis song. Also I'm not up for a translation of the song like how they did with Kingdom Heart II. Just fucking leave it. This is another example of how America's video game companies are trying to give fans the F U and do better than Japan with their shitty Entertainment musicians.



The Japan music industry is just as bad as the American one.


Both themes are corny and pretty terrible.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 9, 2009)

What the hell was wrong with the Kingdom Hearts II song, _Sanctuary_? Utada translated it herself and I personally think the English version trumps her Japanese version.


----------



## Bender (Dec 9, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> The Japan music industry is just as bad as the American one.



LOL

Tell that to the folks who did the opening song Red Fraction for Black Lagoon. No are Music industry is trash, no matter how much you try and reason it being poor and pathetic as ours.



> Both themes are corny and pretty terrible.



So is the game's story but I don't see any people complaining about it. 



> What the hell was wrong with the Kingdom Hearts II song, Sanctuary? Utada translated it herself and I personally think the English version trumps her Japanese version.



Nothing wrong with it...I'm just saying how fucking stupid it is of them to pick some random songtress then go to the music artist and ask for a translated english version.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 9, 2009)

dragonfire said:


> D= Honestly I'd rather have Leona Lewis in game than Metallica/Rob Zombie. And that's saying a lot because I'm not a fan of 'my hands' :S
> 
> ...but from what i'm hearing, there are 2 vocalized songs in the japanese version (kimi ga iru kara and Eternal Love) and IMO eternal love sounds pretty bad, so I'm hoping my hands replaces eternal love, and we get an anglicized version of Kimi Ga Iru Kara (they definitely won't leave it japanese, only reason they left suteki da ne in japanese was likely b/c of the pseudo-okinawan theme of ffx)


Yes, I believe it's called sarcasm, am I right athrum 

Look it up, you might find it amusing. 



mystictrunks said:


> Both themes are corny and pretty terrible.


That's besides the point. The point is that the words for the JP version fits the game. Yes, it may be corny or whatever you think it might be, but the most important thing is that it compliments the game.

Seriously. If you have an RnB song with the words "shower" and "make-up" for a *Fantasy* game, you've already fucked up, and it can only go downhill from there. >___>

Anyways, have some Sayuri love ^___^

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71xfMJkr-Wg&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]


			
				translation said:
			
		

> You suddenly said, ?You can cry if you want?
> Somehow it made me happy, instead of tears I smiled
> My words so clumsy, they hurt you
> But I don?t want you to leave me, I want you to stay beside me always
> ...



here's the romaji, in case you wanna sing along (you never know, you might be into that) or something 


			
				romaji said:
			
		

> Naitatte iindayo kimi ga fuini souitte kureta kara
> Nandaka ureshikute namida jyanaku egao ga koboreta
> Bukiyou sugiru kotobade kimi wo kizutsukete shimatta
> Soredemo hanaretari shinaide ima mo koushite sasaeni natte kureterunda
> ...



now let me get back to listening to the instrumentals ^^


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 9, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> LOL
> 
> Tell that to the folks who did the opening song Red Fraction for Black Lagoon. No are Music industry is trash, no matter how much you try and reason it being poor and pathetic as ours.



So we're judging the music industry on theme songs 

Japan's music industry is no better than America's or the UK's. 



> That's besides the point. The point is that the words for the JP version fits the game. Yes, it may be corny or whatever you think it might be, but the most important thing is that it compliments the game.
> 
> Seriously. If you have an RnB song with the words "shower" and "make-up" for a Fantasy game, you've already fucked up, and it can only go downhill from there.


Have you played the game yet? If no then how do you know if it fits the game better.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 9, 2009)

From my experience with the demo, it wouldn't fit the cut scenes one bit.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 9, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Have you played the game yet? If no then how do you know if it fits the game better.


I haven't, but you can't make a "semi-informed" judgment from the countless trailers we've had? <___<




edits;
I have the demo, but neither NA or JP song fits it


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 9, 2009)

Dunno, i liked the Jp song a lot...i suppose the general epicness of playing the demo was so overwhelming that everything felt perfect.


----------



## Bender (Dec 9, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> So we're judging the music industry on theme songs



Not just theme songs but their artist. The chick from Crows ZERO and Hi Hi Puffy Ami Yumi. The chick from Crows ZERO has hits and Hi Hi Puffy Ami Yumi I'm sure you can figure that out for yourself. If not I'll spell it out for you. Successful cartoon, theme song for Teen Titans, and were on the Jimmy Kimmel show. 

Yes, it's not like the hard rigid ear-drum pounding rap you and I both love to know end but considering the fact you have some people asking for the original audio or the translation and refusing for it to be replaced by some crappy music stirred up by the U.S. their music is slightly above music produced by Americans. Also if I recall correctly I don't remember Japan bringing out crappy music like Crank Dat by Soulja Boy which requires you to be a drunk stupid friend, and smoking pot to enjoy it.



> Japan's music industry is no better than America's or the UK's.



I'm not too well informed on UK but it's slightly above America's. Like I said I don't recall seeing them make shitty songs like Crank Dat. Much less, have sex symbols for little girls like the Jonas Brothers.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 9, 2009)

Japan has it's fair share of nonsense music as well that is popular in the same vein as Crank Dat. 



> Seriously. If you have an RnB song with the words "shower" and "make-up" for a Fantasy game, you've already fucked up, and it can only go downhill from there. >___>



Also I found this funny for some reason. It's like you're saying Fantasy characters are excluded from showering and make up.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 9, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Not just theme songs but their artist. The chick from Crows ZERO and Hi Hi Puffy Ami Yumi. The chick from Crows ZERO has hits and Hi Hi Puffy Ami Yumi I'm sure you can figure that out for yourself. If not I'll spell it out for you. Successful cartoon, theme song for Teen Titans, and were on the Jimmy Kimmel show.


How is that any different than dudes from popular American music don't stuff for Nick shows like Yo Gabba Gabba?




> Yes, it's not like the hard rigid ear-drum pounding rap you and I both love to know end but considering the fact you have some people asking for the original audio or the translation and refusing for it to be replaced by some crappy music stirred up by the U.S. their music is slightly above music produced by Americans. Also if I recall correctly I don't remember Japan bringing out crappy music like Crank Dat by Soulja Boy which requires you to be a drunk stupid friend, and smoking pot to enjoy it.


They produce stuff that's just as bad. Most of their top 100 mirrors the US's. 




> I'm not too well informed on UK but it's slightly above America's. Like I said I don't recall seeing them make shitty songs like Crank Dat. Much less, have sex symbols for little girls like the Jonas Brothers.


All pop musicians are sex symbols for kids/teens/adults.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 9, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Also I found this funny for some reason. It's like you're saying Fantasy characters are excluded from showering and make up.



What he's saying is that it's too mainstream and common things, not epic enough. Not epic enough even for a romance moment.


----------



## Bender (Dec 9, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> How is that any different than dudes from popular American music don't stuff for Nick shows like Yo Gabba Gabba?



Nick is trash and using it for an argument is fail my brotha.



> They produce stuff that's just as bad. Most of their top 100 mirrors the US's.



I doubt you've even listen to J-pop much less J-rap. Also that's from views within their country. To them it's same old same old. To us, in the U.S. it's creative and ingenious.   



> All pop musicians are sex symbols for kids/teens/adults.



Yeah, but they're not all contradictive idols for a hypocritical corporation like Disney. 



> Also I found this funny for some reason. It's like you're saying Fantasy characters are excluded from showering and make up.



Pay attention to what he's saying.  He's saying how out of place the song is. For instance, when Lightning is having a talk with Hope you really think it's gonna be smart to place a song that talks about showering when you're in a conversation with a little kid.  That's just plain fail.




> Japan has it's fair share of nonsense music as well that is popular in the same vein as Crank Dat.



Ummmmm....No.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 9, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Dunno, i liked the Jp song a lot...i suppose the general epicness of playing the demo was so overwhelming that everything felt perfect.


I meant that it doesn't really fit the demo, because there wasn't really a dramatic part to play it along to. Oh, maybe when the MILF dies, maybe. 

lol, spoiler  But seriously, even that scene doesn't fit the song, since the song is kinda romantic/uplifting, you can't exactly pair it up with someone's death 



Amanomurakumo said:


> Also I found this funny for some reason. It's like you're saying Fantasy characters are excluded from showering and make up.


Yes, it'd make for an amazing sidequest, wouldn't it?

Ya know, you get 10,000 Gil for preparing Lightning the perfect bath. Sounds simple, right? Ooooh no, you must bear in mind that, if you get the amount of bath salts and the water's temperature wrong, Lightning kicks you in the face, and you don't get the gil 

Or you know, getting the perfect amount of wax to use on Hope's hair, for that natural and fluffy effect 

I'm delighted that I amuse you though. But what I meant was, you don't exactly see alot of unnecessary shower scenes, make-up scenes or those awesome scenarios I mentioned above () in games, so why bother using those words in a theme song for it? I find it highly inappropriate, that's why I tend to side with the JP song instead. ^^




edits;
oh, damn you all, you fast typers, you beat me to the point xD


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 9, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I meant that it doesn't really fit the demo, because there wasn't really a dramatic part to play it along to. Oh, maybe when the MILF dies, maybe.
> 
> lol, spoiler  But seriously, even that scene doesn't fit the song, since the song is kinda romantic/uplifting, you can't exactly pair it up with someone's death
> 
> ...



I understood your point, was just remarking about the mental picture it gave me. Also, I don't exactly see how Melodies of Life or Eyes on Me are more "epic". Both of those themes talk about mundane stuff as well.


----------



## cowboysfromhell (Dec 9, 2009)

So, famitsu gave this game 39/40. pffffffffffff....it's not like that actually matters. They gave ff12 a perfect score and ff12 was a boring ass game. ff12deserves a score like 28/40.


----------



## superman_1 (Dec 9, 2009)

^ stop crying over it... ff12 was an awesome game and it deserved the score it got... just cuz you found it boring doesnt mean every single person found it boring...

btw... ff13 should be an awesome game...cant wait for it...march 2010...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2009)

The day people complain about a 39/40...come the fuck on...


----------



## Fraust (Dec 9, 2009)

Who cares about the score anymore? I'm sure we've all loved games that got 7/10 (any Legend of Dragoon fans?) and hated games that got even 10/10 (I personally think San Andreas was better than IV). Score doesn't mean shit.


----------



## Bender (Dec 9, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I understood your point, was just remarking about the mental picture it gave me. Also, I don't exactly see how Melodies of Life or Eyes on Me are more "epic". Both of those themes talk about mundane stuff as well.



Well try listening to them some more. Shoot, go listen to Sanctuary and Simple and Clean from Kingdom Hearts. See how epic it was without the taste of mainstream bullshit like Leona Lewis.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 9, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> What the hell was wrong with the Kingdom Hearts II song, _Sanctuary_? Utada translated it herself and I personally think the English version trumps her Japanese version.



I did like that song.
But Leona Lewis... LMAO.

I mean FF genre mostly appeals to male gamers than female gamers , so why are they putting some girly songs on it?

I think this is so bad that it is actually funny, when I saw the Leona Lewis song on the FF trailer I literaly Laughed my pants off.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Dec 9, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Who cares about the score anymore? I'm sure we've all loved games that got 7/10 (any Legend of Dragoon fans?) and hated games that got even 10/10 (I personally think San Andreas was better than IV). Score doesn't mean shit.



As I said, scores are subjective.

For all we know, FF XIII could be superior to any game that got 40/40 from Famitsu. (Not saying it is, but you get the point).


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 9, 2009)

Square Enix has just confirmed a couple of differences between the Playstation 3 and 





> Xbox 360 release of Final Fantasy XIII. In an interview in Famitsu they state that the video and audio is compressed on the Xbox 360 DVDs while the Playstation 3 version will be uncompressed and appear on a dual-layer blu-ray disc. The 360 version will obviously be released on multiple DVDs. This means that the uncompressed game will be 25GB minimum.




Credits to Sha.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 9, 2009)

I was never a fan of that art style for the FFs.

Multiple discs was expected. If I never play the PS3 version I won't know the magnitude of the difference. That's how I beat the system.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 9, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Well try listening to them some more. Shoot, go listen to Sanctuary and Simple and Clean from Kingdom Hearts. See how epic it was without the taste of mainstream bullshit like Leona Lewis.



Umm Utada is mainstream bullshit. 



Blaze of Glory said:


> Nick is trash and using it for an argument is fail my brotha.


This doesn't do anything to my argument though. Talent is talent.




> I doubt you've even listen to J-pop much less J-rap. Also that's from views within their country. To them it's same old same old. To us, in the U.S. it's creative and ingenious.


J-Pop, J-Rock, J-Rap, J-Metal, you name it I've listened to it. Most of it's terrible or average, the same way most music in general is terrible to average at best, with some cool stuff here and there.



> Yeah, but they're not all contradictive idols for a hypocritical corporation like Disney.


Ummm the music industry in Japan is filled to the brim with corporations like Disney who do the same thing.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 9, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I understood your point, was just remarking about the mental picture it gave me. Also, I don't exactly see how Melodies of Life or Eyes on Me are more "epic". Both of those themes talk about mundane stuff as well.


Now that I look on your post again, you did get it xD Somehow the first time I looked at it, it seemed like you didn't, and it looks like I wasn't the only one who thought the same 

Those songs are, as you say, "epic" simply because it just... fits. That's it. It follows the *classic, orchestral* approach with a mix of violins, guitars, drums and bass. Plus the epic additions of wind instruments from time to time. ^^ Which compliments an FF game perfectly.

But, when we take the LL song, which goes down the more *modern*, constant and repetitive drumbeat which severely overpowers the keyboard, backing singers and.......... _clapping_, it feels (to me) that there's definitely something off. =X

But hey, maybe SE has some genius plan for this song that'll get us shocked or something, you never know =P



cowboysfromhell said:


> So, famitsu gave this game 39/40. pffffffffffff....it's not like that actually matters. They gave ff12 a perfect score and ff12 was a boring ass game. ff12deserves a score like 28/40.


nintendogs/ffxii > ff13, get a grip already 



Suigetsu said:


> I think this is so bad that it is actually funny, when I saw the Leona Lewis song on the FF trailer I literaly Laughed my pants off.


What trailer is this? Link me? =O



Suigetsu said:


> Square Enix has just confirmed a couple of differences between the Playstation 3 and
> 
> 
> Credits to Sha.


Good god, Amano-style drawing ftw


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 9, 2009)

Versus XIII will get a 40/40.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 10, 2009)

I was actually hoping for the graphical downgrade personally, so i could compare and contrast, but i'm still getting the 360 version, cause its the economic option


----------



## Corran (Dec 10, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> Versus XIII will get a 40/40.



Ever since seeing the original trailer for Versus I wanted it so much more than 13. And then when I saw the extended trailer for Versus  I really can't wait to see how the combat works in it. If its an evolution of the KH2 system it should be interesting, especially if they are going for what they had in the trailer. His summoning of swords reminds me of Gilgamesh from Fate/Stay Night


----------



## Fraust (Dec 10, 2009)

I loved Versus from the moment I saw it's first trailer. Then when he teleported.... Holy shit, I knew it would be my favorite game of all time.


----------



## Elias (Dec 10, 2009)

I can't wait for Versus..... I want a gameplay trailer.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 10, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> I can't wait for Versus..... I want a gameplay trailer.



You'll get your trailer when Diablo 3 releases. 



L O V E L E S S said:


> Now that I look on your post again, you did get it xD Somehow the first time I looked at it, it seemed like you didn't, and it looks like I wasn't the only one who thought the same
> 
> Those songs are, as you say, "epic" simply because it just... fits. That's it. It follows the *classic, orchestral* approach with a mix of violins, guitars, drums and bass. Plus the epic additions of wind instruments from time to time. ^^ Which compliments an FF game perfectly.
> 
> ...



Well I was mainly talking about the lyrics. I do like Melodies of Life mainly for the actual music though and the vocalist just fits. And I suppose one reason I really don't mind LL is cause I never paid to much attention to the actual JP theme and that Lewis is foreign to me as I never heard of her up until now.

And yeah, Amano art is bank. Wonder if SE will ever let him design a cast again.


----------



## Bender (Dec 10, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> I can't wait for Versus..... I want a gameplay trailer.



LOL wait a couple months after FFXIII's released and you'll see a gameplay trailer.


----------



## Bender (Dec 10, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Umm Utada is mainstream bullshit.
> 
> 
> This doesn't do anything to my argument though. Talent is talent.
> ...



You know a good chunk of your argument is generalizations right?

Also I doubt you mean it when you say you've listen to Jap music. Must be because you're a Hip-Hop addict.


----------



## Elias (Dec 10, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> LOL wait a couple months after FFXIII's released and you'll see a gameplay trailer.



Bah. We might all be dead by then.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 10, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> You know a good chunk of your argument is generalizations right?


That's because the music industry is mostly garbage.



> Also I doubt you mean it when you say you've listen to Jap music. Must be because you're a Hip-Hop addict.


I listen to all genres of music, hip-hop is just my favorite.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 10, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> The day people complain about a 39/40...come the fuck on...



Yeah I was confused about this, is a 9.9/10 that bad? 



Suzuku said:


> Versus XIII will get a 40/40.



Yep, Nomura won't disappoint.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 10, 2009)

> Yeah I was confused about this, is a 9.9/10 that bad?


Nah, it's only 9.75. 

When you hype something as though it's the best thing since sliced bread anything not perfect about it crashed your dreams and with them a lot of waves of nerdrage.

I, myself, have combated the rage by simply not caring what reviews say. They rated Legend of dragoon pretty horribly compared to my experience, ever since i had to basically either go on a killing spree or give up on reviewers for ever.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm glad most of the time reviewers views don't conflict with my own when it comes to rpgs, only when the reviewer is playing something outside of a genre he likes/knows and doesn't generally like the genre of the game he is reviewing.

A flaw is a flaw is a flaw is a flaw, and a game should lose points if it is significant to gameplay.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 10, 2009)

Cross egde is a prime example of bad reviewing by ign. I loved that game.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 10, 2009)

I hope this game has a beautiful piece with an amazing instrumental because I want to be able to play a new song on the piano. I'm not very interested in playing the songs shown so far.

If anything, I'll just learn everything they have in Versus to make up for XIII.


----------



## kadaj84 (Dec 10, 2009)

<div><style type="text/css"> @import url(http://beemp3.com/player/embed.css);</style><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><TR> <TD WIDTH="16" style="background-image: url( repeat-y;border: 0;margin:0;"><IMG style="padding:0;border:0;" SRC="http://beemp3.com/player/corner-topleft2.gif"/></TD> <TD style="background-image: url( repeat-x;font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;font-size: 11px;vertical-align: bottom;padding: 0;border: 0;margin:0;">Trans-Siberian Orchestra - Dream Child .mp3</TD> <TD WIDTH="16" style="background-image: url( repeat;border: 0; margin:0;"><IMG style="padding:0;border:0;" SRC="http://beemp3.com/player/corner-topright2.gif"/></TD></tr><TR VALIGN="MIDDLE"> <TD WIDTH="16" style="width: 16px;background-image:url(http://beemp3.com/player/left-ltrow2.gif);"/> <TD style="background-image: url( repeat;font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;font-size: 11px;vertical-align: bottom;"><embed class="beeplayer" wmode="transparent" style="height:24px;width:290px;" src="http://beemp3.com/player/player.swf" quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="290" height="24" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" flashvars="playerID=1&bg=0xCDDFF3&leftbg=0x357DCE&lefticon=0xF2F2F2&rightbg=0x64F051&rightbghover=0x1BAD07&righticon=0xF2F2F2&righticonhover=0xFFFFFF&text=0x357DCE&slider=0x357DCE&track=0xFFFFFF&border=0xFFFFFF&loader=0xAF2910&soundFile=http%3A//medievalgeek.com/Christmas/Trans-Siberian%20Orchestra%20-%2014%20-%20Dream%20Child%20%28A%20Christmas%20Dream%29.mp3"></embed> <img style="padding:0;border:0;vertical-align:bottom" src="http://beemp3.com/player/logo_small.gif"/> </td> <TD WIDTH="16" style="width: 16px;background-image:url(http://beemp3.com/player/right-ltrow2.gif);"/></TR><TR><TD WIDTH="16"><IMG style="padding:0;border:0;" SRC="http://beemp3.com/player/corner-bottomleft2.gif"></TD><TD style="background-image: url( repeat-x;font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;font-size: 11px;vertical-align: top;text-align: center;padding:0;border: 0;margin:0;">Found at <a href="http://beemp3.com/download.php?file=3319104&song=Dream+Child">bee mp3 search engine</a></TD><TD WIDTH="16"><IMG style="padding:0;border:0;" SRC="http://beemp3.com/player/corner-bottomright2.gif"></TD></TR></table></div> i love this song but anyway i look foward 2 playing versus my fav character


----------



## kadaj84 (Dec 10, 2009)

hmmmmm im not sure wut his name is but i do kno u hav the pic of him on ur post i think Prince Noctis ahh yes it is u can watch the "ZOO YORK" amv trailer @ 
or go to thethirdkira666's channel and sift thru my favorites (yea thethirdkira666 is me)


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2009)

Da fuck is that mess?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 11, 2009)

50 (yes, 50) new famitsu scans.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 11, 2009)

Lol, delete that first post Kadaj..


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2009)

So this Cid fellow is your last party member.

Well there is always the badass of the group, I guess he will be the one.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 11, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> So this Cid fellow is your last party member.
> 
> Well there is always the badass of the group, I guess he will be the one.



Nah, neither he nor Serah are party members, they're just important characters.
 Cid is the captain of the air police of Sanctum actually. Yes he doesn't like the fal'cie but he's no "good guy".


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2009)

Well I know Serah isn't cause she is going to die, maybe Cid will join late game. 

I want more then 6.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 11, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Well I know Serah isn't cause she is going to die, maybe Cid will join late game.
> 
> I want more then 6.



She doesn't die, she turns into a crystal for completing her focus.


----------



## Vyse (Dec 11, 2009)

Dreikoo, for the love of God - spoiler tag these facts please.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 11, 2009)

Oversoul said:


> Dreikoo, for the love of God - spoiler tag these facts please.



It's not a spoiler, the first scan which contained her had in it "and then, she turned into a crystal".

It's common knowledge for months and months.


(We all know she's an l'cie, they either turn into a crystal for doing their mission or to a cie corpse for failing it...that's common knowledge really)


----------



## Corran (Dec 11, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I wish I didn't read this post because those seem like spoilers to me


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 11, 2009)

Haven't you watched the trailers? The TGS 09 one had part of the scene where she turns into a crystal, it had part of the scene where they beg the fal'cie to save her. (the part where lightning yells while smacking this big iron thing)


----------



## Athrum (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah Square has been a bit too spoilerish with this game. Im gonna try to stay away from any more FF13 info till March, expecially Justin.Tv lol since esegk will probably be playing it for 2 days straight there.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Dec 11, 2009)

New Jap Cover



Dunno if this cover was posted here but whatever. Its awesome.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 11, 2009)

That cover is actually months old.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 11, 2009)

Corran said:


> Well I wish I didn't read this post because those seem like spoilers to me


You don't post here alot? Or atleast lurk around for details from time to time? I don't think any of the details posted here are actual spoilers, since they're officially released by SE as commercials, trailers, scans, whatever. =/



Dreikoo said:


> Haven't you watched the trailers? The TGS 09 one had part of the scene where she turns into a crystal, it had part of the scene where they beg the fal'cie to save her. (the part where lightning yells while smacking this big iron thing)


Yeah, you might wanna dial it down a bit though. For the sake of people like Corran, who don't exactly keep up to date with every little thing.

Or atleast post vague or unimportant spoilers like "the MILF dies, roflcopters", etc


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 11, 2009)

she turns into a crystal?
thx for spoiling


----------



## Damaris (Dec 11, 2009)

I sure hope Serah comes back 

I want to say she does because of the fireworks scene with Snow, but you never know...


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 11, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> she turns into a crystal?
> thx for spoiling



You do realize that eventually all L'cie turn to crystals or corpses, right?


----------



## Fraust (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for spoiling.

I'm one of the people trying to be completely surprised by the game when I first play it.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 11, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> You do realize that eventually all L'cie turn to crystals or corpses, right?



NO fool  We don't read all the scans and such, just look at the pretty pictures. You RUINED IT  Kid


----------



## valerian (Dec 11, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Thanks for spoiling.
> 
> I'm one of the people trying to be completely surprised by the game when I first play it.



Then gtfo the thread.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 11, 2009)

Do you guys _really_ give a shit that Famitsu gave it 39/40 instead of a perfect score? Holy motherfucking shit, I cannot believe you people. Do realize that one point does not make any kind of difference and it won't be any kind of indicative how much you are going to like the game. Famitsu also has no credibility whatsoever so seriously, please.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 11, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> Do you guys _really_ give a shit that Famitsu gave it 39/40 instead of a perfect score? Holy motherfucking shit, I cannot believe you people. Do realize that one point does not make any kind of difference and it won't be any kind of indicative how much you are going to like the game. Famitsu also has no credibility whatsoever so seriously, please.



But FFXII got one more point so this game is worse than it


----------



## Fraust (Dec 11, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Then gtfo the thread.



No. 

There's plenty to talk about the game without including story spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



That's why there are spoiler tags.


----------



## Bender (Dec 11, 2009)

Stop bitching about the spoilers people.  don't see why Serah being turned into a crystal is that big of a spoiler since it was shown in the trailer.


----------



## valerian (Dec 11, 2009)

Fraust said:


> No.
> 
> There's plenty to talk about the game without including story spoilers.
> 
> ...



Then stop complaining like a little bitch.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 11, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Then stop complaining like a little bitch.



The  in my original post meant I wasn't bitching seriously. Sure, I'd rather have not known, but it's not a big deal.

Had it been a major Versus XIII spoiler, I would complain like a bitch with pride.


----------



## Elias (Dec 11, 2009)

Any confirmed mini games?? Besides chocobo riding?


----------



## Damaris (Dec 11, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> Any confirmed mini games?? Besides chocobo riding?



I feel like people have said there are other mini games, but I can't remember any examples.

Helpful as always, I know.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 11, 2009)

I know you get these hunts like the Marks in FF12 but that isnt exactly a mini-game.


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a question about Crisis Core. What kind of gameplay does it have? 

At first I heard it was kind of Action/hack'n slash-ey, but I was recently told it wasn't. Which is it?

Hope somebody replies soon, I'm off to Gamestop in like, five minutes...


----------



## Fraust (Dec 11, 2009)

DragonTiger said:


> I have a question about Crisis Core. What kind of gameplay does it have?
> 
> At first I heard it was kind of Action/hack'n slash-ey, but I was recently told it wasn't.



It basically is. YouTube it.


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 11, 2009)

Fraust said:


> It basically is. YouTube it.



Damn, in before the edit. Nice.

Your word is good enough for me. I'll pick it up.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 11, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> Do you guys _really_ give a shit that Famitsu gave it 39/40 instead of a perfect score? Holy motherfucking shit, I cannot believe you people. Do realize that one point does not make any kind of difference and it won't be any kind of indicative how much you are going to like the game. Famitsu also has no credibility whatsoever so seriously, please.


No, none of us do, actually. 


Athrum said:


> I know you get these hunts like the Marks in FF12 but that isnt exactly a mini-game.


I want another Yiazmat this time, but done correctly.

It was kinda boring just seeing his feet for like an hour >____>


----------



## BVB (Dec 11, 2009)

am I the only one who thinks that FFXII was the worst ever?


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 11, 2009)

Karotte said:


> am I the only one who thinks that FFXII was the worst ever?



Yes because 1-3 are worse.


----------



## BVB (Dec 11, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Yes because 1-3 are worse.



well.. not counting 1-3.. ~~


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> She doesn't die, she turns into a crystal for completing her focus.



Same thing. 



mystictrunks said:


> Yes because 1-3 are worse.


Can't touch the classics mon.


----------



## Satori katsu (Dec 11, 2009)

The Classics rule don't talk trash. But XIII is looking amazing (graphics wise). I don't think I've seen a better looking game ever. But the real things that matter to me with an FF game is the story, gameplay, and characters. They screwed all of that up in XII, it was terrible. Plus I miss Nobuo Uematsu soooooo much. His music was genius and made the FF games even greater. I CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 11, 2009)

this game should be epic, hopefully it kinda follows a trend, every 3 games in ff series, are great from 7, maybe 4 if you like it. 4, , 10, and 13, that should make this game so epic!! O_O 

i need a ps3 cuz hell no i aint buyin no xbox 360, i want 14 too.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 12, 2009)

SuperNovaLogia said:


> this game should be epic, hopefully it kinda follows a trend, every 3 games in ff series, are great from 7, maybe 4 if you like it. 4, , 10, and 13, that should make this game so epic!! O_O
> 
> i need a ps3 cuz hell no i aint buyin no xbox 360, i want 14 too.



I thought I was the only one that realized that! That's what's making me look forward to this even more, too.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 12, 2009)

Satori katsu said:


> The Classics rule don't talk trash. But XIII is looking amazing (graphics wise). I don't think I've seen a better looking game ever. But the real things that matter to me with an FF game is the story, gameplay, and characters. They screwed all of that up in XII, it was terrible. Plus I miss Nobuo Uematsu soooooo much. His music was genius and made the FF games even greater. I CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



oh yeah i agree. when i got to the end of FFXII, i couldn't believe it. i wanted more character development and felt gipped out of plot too.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 12, 2009)

Karotte said:


> am I the only one who thinks that FFXII was the worst ever?



Nope. There's quite a few people who think this.

And man what's the hate for FFII? I been playing it and the plot is decent, the gameplay is original and it has some sweet tracks.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 12, 2009)

Because 2 is garbage.  3 is irrelevant since 5 and X-2 exist. 1 is just boring.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 12, 2009)

I find your lack of faith disturbing.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 12, 2009)

You don't have to like old games just because they were revolutionary or whatever. Final Fantasy 1 is a boring game. 

 2's battle system will either have you exploit it and make the game incredibly easy after grinding for a day or be so lopsided against you that it will be frustratingly hard. The plots kind of interesting though. 

The story in 3 is pretty bland as far as rpgs go and the battle systems been done better since then so there isn't much point in playing it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 12, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> You don't have to like old games just because they were revolutionary or whatever.



Yeah I feel the same about Mario.

I had fun with Mario when I was kid, but now it's simply too basic to get me to enjoy it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 12, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> You don't have to like old games just because they were revolutionary or whatever. Final Fantasy 1 is a boring game.
> 
> 2's battle system will either have you exploit it and make the game incredibly easy after grinding for a day or be so lopsided against you that it will be frustratingly hard. The plots kind of interesting though.
> 
> The story in 3 is pretty bland as far as rpgs go and the battle systems been done better since then so there isn't much point in playing it.



I'm only defending 2 here. I'm not interested in 1 or 3.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 12, 2009)

Fraust said:


> No.
> 
> There's plenty to talk about the game without including story spoilers.
> 
> ...



Once i have the game (5 more days to go ), and start beating bosses and things, i'll surely post in spoiler tags...these things though are not spoilers since SE released them with their trailers and scans. Now, if you don't read them or pay attention, that doesn't make them spoilers, it just makes you ignorant .



> Same thing.


Crystallization is a form of eternity. I'm sure the concept will be explored.

Sure, for humans, it's no different than death...but if uber cute serah is to grace our ending scene, we'll have to change that misconception now won't we .


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Nope. There's quite a few people who think this.
> 
> And man what's the hate for FFII? I been playing it and the plot is decent, the gameplay is original and it has some sweet tracks.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Dec 12, 2009)

Guys this isn't fair. I-III were made decades ago, of course they wouldn't be as great as the later installments.

I recently played I-II and enjoyed both of them though. I didn't find them boring.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 12, 2009)

Never played the original on the NES but i loved the remake of III on the DS, one the best FF i have ever played, in fact i enjoyed more the remake of III than the remake of IV.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 12, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Guys this isn't fair. I-III were made decades ago, of course they wouldn't be as great as the later installments.



IV and VI were better than X-2 and XII.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Dec 12, 2009)

Fraust said:


> IV and VI were better than X-2 and XII.



I was referring to the NES games only.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2009)

Fraust said:


> IV and VI were better than IX and X.



Fixed for ya


----------



## Fraust (Dec 12, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Fixed for ya



As long as you don't say VII I'm good.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 12, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Guys this isn't fair. I-III were made decades ago, of course they wouldn't be as great as the later installments.
> 
> I recently played I-II and enjoyed both of them though. I didn't find them boring.



Dragon Quest 3 still holds up. So do the Zeldas and Marios on the system.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Dec 12, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Dragon Quest 3 still holds up. So do the Zeldas and Marios on the system.



Zelda's and Mario's are of different genres and the games haven't improved/changed as drastically as FFI-XII. 

Never played DQ3.

Still, I enjoyed both FF I-II so whether they hold up or not depends on your opinion really.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 12, 2009)

FFI is actually pretty good (plotwise, ignoring obvious graphics/sound/etc issues any game of it's era would have), it's just a different type of game than the typical jRPG of today.

It comes from an era where video game RPG characters were anonymous (see Dragon Warrior 1, Ultima 1, etc) so it doesn't have the character focus that FFIV+ had.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey.
Guy (FF2) can talk to beavers.
*BEAVERS!*

The game is already better than 8 and 12.

Seriously though, I like the gameplay. It uses the muscle idea; that is if you don't use the muscle it doesn't get stronger. In the other games as long as you hack and slash and level up, your magic will be strong regardless.

If you don't make sure to use magic in this then it's completely worthless. If you do however constantly use it, the game rewards you by upgrading your MP and magic stat.

I find it an interesting approach.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 12, 2009)

^^ It was interesting approach but alot of enemies were easily dealt with by melee so using magic wasn't necessary. Then you got screwed at the end when magic was needed. Also, I didn't like how you kept losing characters and had to retrain the replacement from scratch only to lose that one a few scenes later.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 12, 2009)

Reminds me of FFIV.
God Edward was so useless. He could take some lessons froM Gordon. Gordon started out horribly underleveled compared to the rest of my party too but he became my strongest character in like a few battles.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 12, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Once i have the game (5 more days to go ), and start beating bosses and things, i'll surely post in spoiler tags...these things though are not spoilers since SE released them with their trailers and scans. Now, if you don't read them or pay attention, that doesn't make them spoilers, it just makes you ignorant .


Give me some updates, where did you order yours from? 

I still haven't done it, and there's a couple of days left. There's RenChi and eBay for me so far, there's a couple of eBay listings saying that they'd start shipping on the 15th so the item arrives closer to the release date rather than start shipping on the release date or days after it.

The problem is though, you have to pay a little extra for that faster shipping from EMS/DHL. The extra payment you have to do manually, so I'm not sure if it's covered by eBay's policy, so I'm worried.

The good thing with RenChi is you pay a little as you need to with the item. But the problem with them is I've no idea when they'll start shipping it, so the item could arrive waaaay after my college holidays have started >___<


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 12, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Fixed for ya


Booo
IX is great


----------



## Masurao (Dec 12, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> Booo
> IX is great



I wholeheartly agree. IX was my favorite, closesly followed by VI, and IV.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 12, 2009)

Hmm... It's about ?70 to get it from Renchi.com, so I'm torn over whether or not to get it in the end. I guess whether or not I get taxed is the important thing since it'd cost me another ?20 if I do.

Gah...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 12, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Hmm... It's about ?70 to get it from Renchi.com, so I'm torn over whether or not to get it in the end. I guess whether or not I get taxed is the important thing since it'd cost me another ?20 if I do.
> 
> Gah...


I was thinking on messaging you about it, but I remember reading one of your posts that you're not getting it till March, so I was torn 

Most likely we'll get taxed, that's how it's always been when I've bought things from actual websites, like Play-asia, Japan Video Games, etc >__>

Never experienced the import tax thing when I've bought from sellers from ebay though, so ebay would actually be great for me. Just worried about that manually transferring the extra money needed for EMS/DHL shipping.

Can you actually make a claim on paypal to get your money back just incase something goes wrong? I'm kinda ignorant about this manual stuff, since it's always been automated through ebay and other websites ;____;


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 13, 2009)

Fuck yeah!


----------



## destinator (Dec 13, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Fuck yeah!



*yawn*

I mean have you never preordered a game from PA? Its always absolutely funny how people (especially on gamefaqs) freak out because their order is preparing ...

This happens pretty much ALWAYS the weekend before release and then it gets send out 2-4 days later...


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 13, 2009)

I have but it's more real when your order is being prepared and you know they didn't run out of stock or something.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 13, 2009)

lol , I've still no idea what I should do 

I still have 3 days though. But eBay deals are looking mighty fine right now, 2-4 arrive time without customs duty, omg


----------



## Athrum (Dec 13, 2009)

I say, if you dont know jack about japanese, sava your money and wait till march. You have tons of games that you can spend your time with, one of them being WKC in February.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 13, 2009)

Seriously. I only imported the game once and it's a waste of fuckin money...


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 13, 2009)

What's the point of importing a game when it comes out in just three months? Especially if you don't understand Japanese.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 13, 2009)

^^ Because some people just want to play it as it comes out and are fine with not understanding the game (which is retarded since it's a RPG) or are fine reading a general translation of it. Then there is the few that just want to hear the japanese voices (which again is retarded since it's an RPG and you wouldn't understand)

As far as I know, Dreikoo and LOVELESS understand JP so it fits them.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 13, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bk4brDJIRs&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]
whoo  program commentator and the response to the movements (specially for Snow) are friggin' priceless XD

lol @ joushinoseirei for shiva xD


----------



## Bender (Dec 13, 2009)

Gamefaqs also has a translated walkthrough if I remember correctly.

Shit they're the ones who translated Namco X Capcom


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 13, 2009)

Epic kimi ga iru kara version :


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 13, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> ^^ Because some people just want to play it as it comes out and are fine with not understanding the game (which is retarded since it's a RPG) or are fine reading a general translation of it. Then there is the few that just want to hear the japanese voices (which again is retarded since it's an RPG and you wouldn't understand)
> 
> As far as I know, Dreikoo and LOVELESS understand JP so it fits them.



Indeed, only buy if your fluent in japanese.

Though if your only into rpgs for the important things, like gameplay, graphics, and music, it might be ok. 



L O V E L E S S said:


> whoo  program commentator and the response to the movements (specially for Snow) are friggin' priceless XD
> 
> lol @ joushinoseirei for shiva xD



I really love that the summons are Transformers now. pek


----------



## Bender (Dec 13, 2009)

^

They are not liek Transformers 

They're like .Hack//GU Avatars


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 13, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> They are not liek Transformers
> 
> They're like .Hack//GU Avatars



I don't recall GU avatars transforming into vehicles. 

Unless I missed when Skeith turned into a semi truck.

Also for some lulz.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 13, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Unless I missed when Skeith turned in a semi truck.



Lol, nice one xD


----------



## Bender (Dec 14, 2009)

So since the U.S. is taking out the jap. version of the main theme song out does that mean that Europe will keep it. If so I'm getting that version.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 14, 2009)

Nah, EU and US versions will be the same since they release on the same day.


----------



## Bender (Dec 14, 2009)

^

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK! 

We must stop SE from using Leona hooker Lewis's gay-ass "My Hands" song


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 14, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!
> 
> We must stop SE from using Leona hooker Lewis's gay-ass "My Hands" song



Did you catch that epic violin vid i posted a few posts up?


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 14, 2009)

The Leona lewis song is no worse than the original.


----------



## Bender (Dec 14, 2009)

@ MysticTrunks

Don't go into this shit again. You've been outvoted already. At least Jap song ain't sung by some talentless like Leona Lewis.




Dreikoo said:


> Did you catch that epic violin vid i posted a few posts up?



Was that from the Leona Lewis song? If so then I don't want to hear it. I heard her fucking song and it sucks dick.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 14, 2009)

Nah, that was from the JP song.


----------



## Bender (Dec 14, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Nah, that was from the JP song.



Oh, well can you re-post it for me please? 


Also as I said to MysticTrunks why would they replace a song from a music with what the director picked himself?


----------



## Damaris (Dec 14, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Also as I said to MysticTrunks why would they replace a song from a music with what the director picked himself?




Because 99% of the people buying FFXIII in America don't speak Japanese fluently and have no interest in listening to a song they won't understand?

Don't you think you're overreacting like...a little? "My Hands" isn't the BEST SONG EVAR!!!1!1 and some of it doesn't fit the game but you're getting a little extreme about this.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 14, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Oh, well can you re-post it for me please?
> 
> 
> Also as I said to MysticTrunks why would they replace a song from a music with what the director picked himself?


----------



## Athrum (Dec 14, 2009)

tsundere said:


> Because 99% of the people buying FFXIII in America don't speak Japanese fluently and have no interest in listening to a song they won't understand?
> 
> Don't you think you're overreacting like...a little? "My Hands" isn't the BEST SONG EVAR!!!1!1 and some of it doesn't fit the game but you're getting a little extreme about this.



The music, the mood and the lyrics dont fit the game, at all. At least they could've asked an European or American artist to make a song for the freakin' game, not picking one from an already made album.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2009)

or even just a english version of the same song, if possible.

Is My Hands really going to ruin the other 99% of the game that it isn't in though Blaze?


----------



## Velocity (Dec 14, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I was thinking on messaging you about it, but I remember reading one of your posts that you're not getting it till March, so I was torn



I import games from Japan all the time (last ones I imported were Dragon Quest IX, Megaten: Strange Journey and Pokémon Soul Silver), but I just don't feel like I want to give a website like Renchi.com another £15 profit just because they felt like increasing the price a few weeks before release...



> Most likely we'll get taxed, that's how it's always been when I've bought things from actual websites, like Play-asia, Japan Video Games, etc >__>
> 
> Never experienced the import tax thing when I've bought from sellers from ebay though, so ebay would actually be great for me. Just worried about that manually transferring the extra money needed for EMS/DHL shipping.



On eBay, the sellers often just put the invoice price down as $25 or something - which is below the import tax threshold. Renchi.com, however, will put it down a little over $32... Which is above the threshold and will cost us another £20 at least (you'd only dodge that if Customs didn't check the package).



> Can you actually make a claim on paypal to get your money back just incase something goes wrong? I'm kinda ignorant about this manual stuff, since it's always been automated through ebay and other websites ;____;



Don't worry, there's a 90 day money back thingy with PayPal. If you don't get what you paid for, you can claim the money back.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 14, 2009)

> Is My Hands really going to ruin the other 99% of the game that it isn't in though Blaze?


I doubt it will...though usually the really powerful and meaningful moments are that affected 1%.





> I import games from Japan all the time (last ones I imported were Dragon Quest IX, Megaten: Strange Journey and Pokémon Soul Silver), but I just don't feel like I want to give a website like Renchi.com another £15 profit just because they felt like increasing the price a few weeks before release...


Playasia went from 89 to 99 bucks so i don't think it's just your site...good thing i preordered before they did that btw lol.


----------



## Vyse (Dec 14, 2009)

tsundere said:


> Because 99% of the people buying FFXIII in America don't speak Japanese fluently and have no interest in listening to a song they won't understand?
> 
> Don't you think you're overreacting like...a little? "My Hands" isn't the BEST SONG EVAR!!!1!1 and some of it doesn't fit the game but you're getting a little extreme about this.



That wasn?t a problem with Suteki Da Ne or whatever in FFX. I don?t understand a single word in that song and it still gives me goosebumps. And with that I?m not alone.

If they replaced that song with a Leona Lewis song back in the day, the whole Tidus and Yuna scene in that lake would have just felt ... wrong.

I don?t understand their decision for XIII.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 14, 2009)

tsundere said:


> Because 99% of the people buying FFXIII in America don't speak Japanese fluently and have no interest in listening to a song they won't understand?
> 
> Don't you think you're overreacting like...a little? "My Hands" isn't the BEST SONG EVAR!!!1!1 and some of it doesn't fit the game but you're getting a little extreme about this.



The fact that they don't understand the lyrics, or have no interest in having a Japanese song playing, is largely irrelevant. "My Hands" *is not* a Final Fantasy song. That's all there is to it. 

I'm happy to see a British singer have their work featured as the title song for a game as huge as Final Fantasy XIII, but this is just a joke. Your Favourite Enemies had their work featured in Dissidia Final Fantasy, but even they got together with the senior composer for the game and created brand new songs for the game (and, humourously, that very fact completely negates your entire first paragraph since Your Favourite Enemies is an American group and their work was featured in both the English and Japanese versions of Dissidia).

All they did this time was grab the hottest pop star and plucked a song from her latest album... At the very least, a new song should have been composed. Leona Lewis singing isn't the problem, the song is.


----------



## Mai Shiranui (Dec 14, 2009)

Can't wait :roka


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 14, 2009)

tsundere said:


> Because 99% of the people buying FFXIII in America don't speak Japanese fluently and have no interest in listening to a song they won't understand?
> 
> Don't you think you're overreacting like...a little? "My Hands" isn't the BEST SONG EVAR!!!1!1 and some of it doesn't fit the game but you're getting a little extreme about this.


Not extreme, _reasonable_. Here, have this:



me said:


> Now that I look on your post again, you did get it xD Somehow the first time I looked at it, it seemed like you didn't, and it looks like I wasn't the only one who thought the same
> 
> Those songs are, as you say, "epic" simply because it just... fits. That's it. It follows the *classic, orchestral* approach with a mix of violins, guitars, drums and bass. Plus the epic additions of wind instruments from time to time. ^^ Which compliments an FF game perfectly.
> 
> ...


Don't get me started on the lyrics, I also have a post somewhere about that too =P




Wintrale said:


> I import games from Japan all the time (last ones I imported were Dragon Quest IX, Megaten: Strange Journey and Pok?mon Soul Silver), but I just don't feel like I want to give a website like Renchi.com another ?15 profit just because they felt like increasing the price a few weeks before release...
> 
> On eBay, the sellers often just put the invoice price down as $25 or something - which is below the import tax threshold. Renchi.com, however, will put it down a little over $32... Which is above the threshold and will cost us another ?20 at least (you'd only dodge that if Customs didn't check the package).
> 
> Don't worry, there's a 90 day money back thingy with PayPal. If you don't get what you paid for, you can claim the money back.


Wow, thanks for info, didn't know those =]

If I go to ebay, it should be around 70 quid then, with everything included and EMS/DHL shipping. I was asking around this DHL shippy thingy and luckily my mum had previous experience, apparently it's really good since you can know precisely where your package is, and there was no customs charge =)

Anyways, I'll be ordering after the release date I think, so I can read a little more detail regarding the game. Plus, I may be watching Avatar with my friends this week, so I figured I'd spend money for that day out before the game.

lol, my card is gonna get sooo broken this week


----------



## Damaris (Dec 14, 2009)

Hmm that was  lot of responses.

Well I'll admit I'm kind of biased to the song. I like it. I didn't think it fit at first. But I kept watching the English trailer with the song over and over out of boredom and it grew on me.

So that's what I suggest you guys do. Like it via brainwashing.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 14, 2009)

someone link me to this trailer with the leona lewis song, comeon


----------



## Bender (Dec 14, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> someone link me to this trailer with the leona lewis song, comeon



There is no official trailer only a bunch fan made trailers. Shit sucks ass. Trust me.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 14, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> @ MysticTrunks
> 
> Don't go into this shit again. You've been outvoted already. At least Jap song ain't sung by some talentless like Leona Lewis.



Talentless, really? She's just as talented as the Japanese performers.

Appeal to popularity means nothing.

Things such as classical vs modern don't mean much since Final Fantasy 13 is another one of the science fantasy games.


----------



## Bender (Dec 14, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Talentless, really? She's just as talented as the Japanese performers.



Hold on a minute

  

Dude get over yourself. Her song doesn't fit with the game. Why is 
it so hard for you to come to terms with it? Even if the talentless ho does have some talent her song doesn't mix with the fucking game. Nor will it make the scene with the summonings on the high-way epic.

Here's the trailer with her shitty-ass song

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgjUb4xV5A4[/YOUTUBE]

Now here's the latest jap. trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4I9v7EsA-wU[/YOUTUBE]

Tell me which one you think is better



> Things such as classical vs modern don't mean much since Final Fantasy 13 is another one of the science fantasy games.



It's not classic that's my problem it' making it fit and not ruining epic moments.

Your saying the game is better without the epic music in the Jap.trailer is like saying people would like Lil Wayne if he was no-talent hack.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 14, 2009)

As Wintrale said its not in question here if Leona is talented or not. It's not my style of music but if she sold that many records its cause she is talented. The prob is the song itself since it doesnt fit the game.

edit: Btw an European Special Edition was confirmed by Squeenix


----------



## Velocity (Dec 14, 2009)

Athrum said:


> As Wintrale said its not in question here if Leona is talented or not. It's not my style of music but if she sold that many records its cause she is talented. The prob is the song itself since it doesnt fit the game.



Precisely. We didn't have anywhere near this much trouble when it was announced that Your Favourite Enemies would be performing the title song for Dissidia Final Fantasy. 

Why? 'Cause they wrote entirely new songs specifically for the game. Which is something Leona Lewis hasn't done. I've got no problem with Leona Lewis singing the song, but simply picking one of her songs out of a hat instead of having her perform a wholly new song created for the game?



> edit: Btw an European Special Edition was confirmed by Squeenix


Orly? Just checked it out on Siliconera... Shame we'll have to wait 'til next month to find out what's actually in the box - although a steelcase, a soundtrack and an art book would be enough for me.


----------



## BVB (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm so getting this European Special Edition


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 14, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Hold on a minute
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well actually neither of us know if the songs fits with the game as we haven't played it yet. I have enough faith in SE to pick a song that fits with the mood of the game than to dismiss it simply because it's different than the original. 



> Here's the trailer with her shitty-ass song
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgjUb4xV5A4[/YOUTUBE]



Isn't this fanmade? So by default it's irrelevant to the discussion.  The American and European trailer will make more sense with "My hands" than simply laying it over the Japanese trailer.




> Now here's the latest jap. trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4I9v7EsA-wU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Tell me which one you think is better


The one made by professionals and not some kid who smashed together a video clip and song in two minutes using final cut.



> It's not classic that's my problem it' making it fit and not ruining epic moments.


Well one the term "epic" is being overused and two the song will most likely fit with the theme of the game.



> Your saying the game is better without the epic music in the Jap.trailer is like saying people would like Lil Wayne if he was no-talent hack.


Well I'm saying that the two are equal so that where your problem is. The theme is one piece of music in a Final Fantasy game, the average rpg has 50+ tracks of music so I doubt it will even have much impact on the game.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 14, 2009)

I want special. 

I'm assuming there is no NA special edition announced/rumored yet?


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 14, 2009)

Fraust said:


> I want special.
> 
> I'm assuming there is no NA special edition announced/rumored yet?



They're announcing stuff on the 13th of every month until the game is released.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you.

I wish I didn't care so much about the game. I'd actually know these things by looking up info on it.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah a steelcase and an extra dvd would be enough for me to pick up the special edition, but so far there arent any news on whats inside of it.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Dec 14, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Yeah a steelcase and an extra dvd would be enough for me to pick up the special edition, but so far there arent any news on whats inside of it.



^ An extra DVD of what, did you have in mind? If it's OVA, I could dish out the extra cash. But if it isn't, I wouldn't bother. Paying for release date shipment is enough... :/


----------



## Bender (Dec 14, 2009)

Athrum said:


> As Wintrale said its not in question here if Leona is talented or not. It's not my style of music but if she sold that many records its cause she is talented. The prob is the song itself since it doesnt fit the game.



Thank you

Are you getting this Mystictrunks? 



> edit: Btw an European Special Edition was confirmed by Squeenix



Will it have Kimi ga iru Kara?


----------



## BVB (Dec 14, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Will it have Kimi ga iru Kara?



I hope so.. I'm on the train of the people who don't like the LL shit.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 14, 2009)

Does anyone know how I use Limit Break Level 2 in FFVII? I have it unlocked but I don't know how to get to it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 14, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Thank you
> 
> Are you getting this Mystictrunks?



The thing is none of us know if it will fit or not since we haven't played the game or if SE made changes to whatever scene it's in to have it fit the game.

You can't say something doesn't fit in the game until you actually see it happen.

@Suzuku iirc you have to select it from the character menu.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 14, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> Does anyone know how I use Limit Break Level 2 in FFVII? I have it unlocked but I don't know how to get to it.



Seriously? If so, go to the Limit Breaks section of the menu and click the new one. 



> The thing is none of us know if it will fit or not since we haven't played the game or if SE made changes to whatever scene it's in to have it fit the game.


At this point I hope you're right. If we see Lightning or Serah showering and holding hands I may just put this game at the top of my list.


----------



## Bender (Dec 14, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> The thing is none of us know if it will fit or not since we haven't played the game or if SE made changes to whatever scene it's in to have it fit the game.
> 
> You can't say something doesn't fit in the game until you actually see it happen.



Do you pride yourself in saying stupid shit? Because of the Kingdom Hearts II U.S. Game stop trailer we knew how good the song Sanctuary sounded.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 14, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Do you pride yourself in saying stupid shit? Because of the Kingdom Hearts II U.S. Game stop trailer we knew how good the song Sanctuary sounded.



There hasn't been a US trailer, with music, for FF13 yet though.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 14, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Seriously? If so, go to the Limit Breaks section of the menu and click the new one.


I mean how to use it in battle. Just clicking on it outside of battle isn't doing anything.


----------



## BVB (Dec 14, 2009)

as far as i can remember you have to choose which limit attack you want to use in the character menu and then it will be used automatically in battle?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> Does anyone know how I use Limit Break Level 2 in FFVII? I have it unlocked but I don't know how to get to it.



I don't get what you mean, you just need to be hurt, and limit appears.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2009)

I really wish they redid the lip sync like MGS4 and Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't speak Japanese but I prefer songs to be what the writer had in mind. I'd rather a song be in the original language with subtitles so you can get the emotional impact.

Supposedly they picked an English song that fits as well this time, I'm dubious but I'll give it a try.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 14, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I really wish they redid the lip sync like MGS4 and Kingdom Hearts.



They did. 

Or maybe I'm not understanding you? What do you mean redid? It is English lip synced.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 14, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I don't get what you mean, you just need to be hurt, and limit appears.


I mean I don't know hot to go from level 1 limit to level 2 limit in battle. It won't let me switch it seems like. I have level 2 unlocked, but it only gives me options for my level 1 limits.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2009)

Fraust said:


> They did.
> 
> Or maybe I'm not understanding you? What do you mean redid? It is English lip synced.



Doesn't look like it to me, just the japanese sync with english dub over it.

I mean completly changing the lip movement to fit the english lines perfectly, which doesn't appear they did any in the trailer.


----------



## BVB (Dec 14, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> I mean I don't know hot to go from level 1 limit to level 2 limit in battle. It won't let me switch it seems like. I have level 2 unlocked, but it only gives me options for my level 1 limits.



you know that you can have only one limit level activated, right?

I hope I did understand your problem.^^


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 14, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TGS. *Tokyo* Game Show. . .




> I'll say it once more enough of your fucking bitching.


What bitching, I'm doing the opposite of bitching.



> You like the song cool. You think it fits? That's great, however, not  everyone wants to think the same way you do.


I don't like either song and I don't know if either one fits the game yet as I haven't played it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok looked up some info, the trailer is not the final version, and they will still be redoing the sync and just rushed a trailer supposedly.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 14, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Ok looked up some info, the trailer is not the final version, and they will still be redoing the sync and just rushed a trailer supposedly.



Yeah, I also figured they weren't completely done, but still I can see that that trailer is much better synced than previous trailer.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 14, 2009)

Comparisons between the anime and video game market aren't very good. Anime is a very niche form of entertainment compared to video games and the TV industry as a whole can survive through word of mouth caused by piracy better than video games can.



> Didn't you listen to the music? Kimi ga iru kara has active lively music that fits and was made for FF, not gospel and lines about petty trash things like makeup and showers. Anything not the manifestation of idealized emotion in words is wrong for FF songs


Lines about petty things are important to song writing because they humanize the lyrics and helps the average person relate to them which makes an emotional experience easier. 

The makeup and shower lines themselves are nothing major and are just narrating a day in the life. They also exist for all of ten seconds int he song before i delves into the same content as the Japanese theme.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 14, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> That's not true, the people who do this popularize series. Kyo-ani actually thanked it's fansub fans for making Haruhi popular in USA before they even released it there. It's the free advertising and popularity that these fans create that produces more money than dubbing something with a pop singer's song sticking out of it like a sore thumb.



That may be true for one series, but overall a dub is what makes or breaks a series in the US/Europe market. One Piece is extremely popular among subbers, right? But in the money-making market for dubs, that show is a complete failure (the manga is a different matter, I believe) because of the terrible dub treatment it got. And it is free advertising, as I said, within a niche of a niche that would likely know about it regardless. What businesses care about is reaching the consumers who will actually pay for goods.

But really, the "My Hands" is crap pop so it can't be used is a terrible argument. Both the theme songs are pop songs. One just happens to be in Japanese, the other in English. Being in a different languages doesn't automatically make one superior to the other.



Dreikoo said:


> Didn't you listen to the music? Kimi ga iru kara has active lively music that fits and was made for FF, not gospel and lines about petty trash things like makeup and showers. Anything not the manifestation of idealized emotion in words is wrong for FF songs.



Or y'know, the little things that make us human. The chorus of "My Hands" has a good, epic feeling beat. Make-up and showers are petty trash? Do you magically wake up clean everyday? I think you are taking FF way too seriously...one of the things made it great (used to at least) was that the games showed the characters as people who became heroes but were still human...not archetypes sparkling everywhere...


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 14, 2009)

> That may be true for one series, but overall a dub is what makes or breaks a series in the US/Europe market. One Piece is extremely popular among subbers, right? But in the money-making market for dubs, that show is a complete failure (the manga is a different matter, I believe) because of the terrible dub treatment it got. And it is free advertising, as I said, within a niche of a niche that would likely know about it regardless. What businesses care about is reaching the consumers who will actually pay for goods.
> 
> But really, the "My Hands" is crap pop so it can't be used is a terrible argument. Both the theme songs are pop songs. One just happens to be in Japanese, the other in English. Being in a different languages doesn't automatically make one superior to the other.


It was an example. One piece was dubbed and treated exactly like pokemon was which owned the sales of everything, it is not the dubbing which made it fail, it is the marketing audience. They sold it for kids but there weren't 300 other little things and cards and gameboy games to go with it so the kids lost interest. Also, the manga volume 42 (i think) was the best selling manga volume in history...and i doubt dubs contributed to raw manga sales.






> Or y'know, the little things that make us human. The chorus of "My Hands" has a good, epic feeling beat. Make-up and showers are petty trash? Do you magically wake up clean everyday? I think you are taking FF way too seriously...one of the things is that it (used to at least) show the characters as people who became heroes but were still human...not archetypes sparkling everywhere...


What makes you human in FF settings is not the little things, it's the grand flaws. You don't need to seem human by needing to clean yourself in FF, that's why we don't see chars eat or bathe or change clothes unless relevant to the story. You seem human by being inherently and deeply flawed, by feeling when you shouldn't and by ultimately living or dying based on your beliefs.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2009)

Though everyone in Final Fantasy is a super model. 

Starting with Firion.

Except Zidane, cause he is midget monkey.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I was speaking about sales of the japanese manga. (yes, the sell them over here too)Like i said, they did only when relevant to the story.
> 
> It's not like i care much about the specific times really, i'll have my JP version in a few days, i was talking for the principle of the matter. *Those 15 seconds are more than enough to ruin an epic scene. It doesn't take much longer to make or break a scene.*


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 14, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Which part of the game looks like it's even speaking about such trivial daily activities.


No idea since the game hasn't been released yet.



> Dude, did you even know the fucking singer isn't aware that her song is being used for the game. It's a fucking slap in the face to everyone who loves Final Fantasy. You however, being the crazy Transformer Spiderman fan you are don't give a damn and to your dismay you'll find no one agrees with you.


Transformer Spiderman? As far as the singer knowing the song is being used I trust SE enough to pick a song that fits the theme of the game.






> It's like saying you don't mind someone busting in on you and taking pictures of you during sex. Shit, putting her song in is like interrupting any gay moment of your Transformers 2 movie. Wanna know how we feel about the ruining the epic moment during the game play LL "My hands" during one of your favorite moment in a game/movie or any other FF game. See how it works.


I didn't like Transformers 2 

Both songs deal with the same same theme by the way so if the original fits the content "My Hands" should as well.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 14, 2009)

lol blaze of glory.

the fuck?

i've never seen spiderman in my life?

any credibility you ever had is destroyed by the fact that you can't debate above the level of a five year old on meth.


oh wait am i bitching again? too bad, i'm beyond caring. i presented reasonable facts, and even said we could agree to disagree, but i guess that is beyond you. 

so i'll just go to bed knowing that i'm right and you are wrong. enjoy being a close minded asshole weaboo who prays every night he wakes up an effeminate anime character.

night night i'm gone. it is far too late to debate with idiots, you are already dragging me down to your level.


----------



## Bender (Dec 14, 2009)

@Tsundere 


Right, sign off and be a little brat.  Arguing with you is like arguing with a dinner table. Know what let's just stop talking about it since neither of us will agree with one another since neither of us are going to get the results we want. Okay?


----------



## Damaris (Dec 14, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Are you a moron?
> So you think they should take the whole fucking theme song and use it for down times like taknig showers and shit? That's an idiot talking there.
> 
> You however, being the crazy Transformer Spiderman fan you are don't give a damn and to your dismay you'll find no one agrees with you.
> ...





Blaze of Glory said:


> Do you pride yourself in saying stupid shit?





Blaze of Glory said:


> lol lol lol
> You like the song cool. You think it fits? *That's great, however, not  everyone wants to think the same way you do.*



lol but i get negged for immature arguing by you, despite the fact that (somehow) i managed to be civil until my very last post while you insulted gay people, transformers fans and spiderman despite no proof that i am any of those. if you didn't have the negging power of nothing, i might be offended. 

also the hypocrisy of that bolded remark amuses me no end.



Blaze of Glory said:


> @Tsundere
> 
> 
> Right, sign off and be a little brat.  Arguing with you is like arguing with a dinner table. Know what let's just stop talking about it since neither of us will agree with one another since neither of us are going to get the results we want. Okay?




Yeah, keep editing that last post of yours so you look like the mature one. I wish I'd capped the original you left.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2009)

How did I get into the drama department?

Misclick.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 14, 2009)

FF brings out the drama like no other series.

vidya is srs bzns.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 15, 2009)

Whoever started this theme song topic again must be punished =[

Anyway, you've all been fighting against each other that you forgot to at least post this:



so yeah, have that  it's days old, but bey it's something ^^


By the way, I'm pretty sure my last post asking for an English trailer with the LL song was sarcastic, it doesn't exist (far as I know), the fanmade trailers can't really make for a good replacement and even the English trailers released so far even has Sayuri's songs on it >.<


----------



## Damaris (Dec 15, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Whoever started this theme song topic again must be punished =[
> 
> Anyway, you've all been fighting against each other that you forgot to at least post this:
> 
> ...




Oooh thanks 


By the way, is your avatar from Versus XIII?


----------



## Newton (Dec 15, 2009)

What the fuck is going on in this thread?

I'm just gonna say I'm stoked for this game, think its gonna be fucking awesome, and leave


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Whoever started this theme song topic again must be punished =[



Arrrr, it be Blaze matey.

He shall walk the plank for being a salty sea dog.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 15, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Arrrr, it be Blaze matey.
> 
> He shall walk the plank for being a salty sea dog.



D-did NF get a pirate english option like Facebook when I wasn't looking?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2009)

tsundere said:


> D-did NF get a pirate english option like Facebook when I wasn't looking?



I, it did, now shiver me timbers woman.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 15, 2009)

tsundere said:


> Oooh thanks
> 
> By the way, is your avatar from Versus XIII?


Not a problem, although I remember reading that it's not as interesting as the FFXIII commercials when it aired 

And yes, the avatar is from FFVXIII ^^ It's Noctis and the unnamed shotgun guy. The stock came from a really dirty magazine scan, simple lighting textures, dotted outline pattern, "brotherly love" and the pretentious, unreadable poem underneath it was added by me 

To be honest, I really should be sporting an FFXIII theme since it's releasing soon. Should I go with cosplayers or in-game cutscenes? XD

It's my last day of college today, so I should reinstall photoshop and play around again XD



Sephiroth said:


> Arrrr, it be Blaze matey.
> 
> He shall walk the plank for being a salty sea dog.


oh lol, thanks for that 

I was looking at your avatar before reading your post, so I imagined Sephy saying that while doing Captain Barbossa's voice with a Santa hat 


ps, you shouldn't have used woman in that last post, should've been "ya wench"


----------



## Elias (Dec 15, 2009)

Loveless... shotgun dude is Vaan's twin brother. :ho


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> Loveless... shotgun dude is Vaan's twin brother. :ho



Reks lives!


----------



## Velocity (Dec 15, 2009)

And he learned the value of shooting people in the face at point-blank range, it seems. :ho


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 15, 2009)

^lol?...

Should i buy a ps3 or a xbox for this?


----------



## Elias (Dec 15, 2009)

^ ps3.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 15, 2009)

SuperNovaLogia said:


> ^lol?...
> 
> Should i buy a ps3 or a xbox for this?



Do you care about your gamerscore? If yes; 360.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah, XIII is just a bonus. :ho

Oh wow, I hadn't seen Alexander before in XIII, he looks hilarious.

Also didn't know Lightning was tallest main character of Final Fantasy.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 15, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Yeah, XIII is just a bonus. :ho
> 
> Oh wow, I hadn't seen Alexander before in XIII, he looks hilarious.
> 
> Also didn't know Lightning was tallest main character of Final Fantasy.



She's not just female Cloud, she's towering over him as well.



But Snow is the one who freaks me the fuck out.
Serah (average size girl) looks like a 10 year old next to him.
Lightning (monster beast heightwise for a girl) looks like a regular girl next to him.
He's huge!



What if they have a subplot about his steroid addiction?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 15, 2009)

2 more days people...my excitement is palpable .


(2 more finals left for me, good thing i have studying to take my mind away from places like GF cause i think the rain of spoilers is gonna be upon us soon...i even deleted the tab from my browser to remove the temptation )


----------



## Velocity (Dec 15, 2009)

On an interesting note for those confused over whether to get the PS3 version or the 360 version... The PS3 version has 1080p cutscenes and lossless audio, whereas the 360 version will have compressed (aka lower quality) video and audio. Apparently, they simply couldn't fit the uncompressed stuff onto the three or four DVDs so they've had to shrink 'em a bit.

Not a major problem for most, but audio- and video-philes might want to take note that the game will pretty much look and sound better both in-game and during cutscenes on the PS3 version. There's also the whole not-needing-to-swap-discs thing, which is a bonus for lazy people.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2009)

tsundere said:


> She's not just female Cloud, she's towering over him as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know I didn't think of that, that's why she looks so small, it's him not her. 

Looking like Kenpachi and Rukia, he is 6 foot 5, he would make a great basketball player.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 15, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> You know I didn't think of that, that's why she looks so small, it's him not her.
> 
> Looking like Kenpachi and Rukia, he is 6 foot 5, he would make a *great basketball player.*



Snow is scary. 

Also that needs to be a mini-game, stat.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 15, 2009)

I would have bought the PS3 version had it had dual audio, but to take it out over the 360 just pissed me off


----------



## Damaris (Dec 15, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> I would have bought the PS3 version had it had dual audio, but to take it out over the 360 just pissed me off



I thought the 360 didn't have dual audio either. 

Actually I thought there wasn't even a 360 version of XIII being released in Japan. Or is that just a rumor?


----------



## geG (Dec 15, 2009)

A good deal of the Japanese cast is out in Japan now. An interesting note is that the same person who played Ashe in XII is playing Jihl in XIII.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 15, 2009)

tsundere said:


> I thought the 360 didn't have dual audio either.
> 
> Actually I thought there wasn't even a 360 version of XIII being released in Japan. Or is that just a rumor?



They were considering dual audio for the PS3 version, until they announced the 360 version, so they said they pushed back the date for release and cut down audio because of the 360 localization.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm buying it for the 360. Aside from the fact that I like my achievements so everyone will know I did everything in game (after my first, non-achievement playthrough), the PS3 is just not as welcoming to play any games as the 360. Of course that's my opinion, but I was a HUGE PS fanboy back before the next-gen consoles came out. I lived by the idea that "The xbox will come out, do well, then the PS3 will come out and murder it", but that quickly changed when I bought my own 360 and saw how amazing it is.

Besides, I won't have to wait 20 minutes to install FFXIII.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 15, 2009)

You do know there's trophies, right?


(and XIII has no installation or load times for ps3...while it will have disk changes for the 360...if those little time things matter to you)


----------



## Fraust (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah, but because the online is clearly better on the 360 (I hope people on either side can agree on that, because it's quite nearly a fact), the system of achievements is more attractive. When I played Killzone 2 and got Trophies... I was highly disappointed. A large box, no sound (if I remember), then when you look at your trophy list it's a large transparent thing which just makes the screen look messy, and because (at least at the time) the in-game menu was a new update it was laggy and lacking many valuable aspects to make me _want_ to get trophies.

Of course, I'm probably slightly biased because I have grown to love my 360, but I have both systems, played Modern Warfare on both and exclusive games on both, compared enjoyability with and without achievements/trophies, and came to the conclusion that the 360 is just a more enjoyable system.

I don't get achievements for myself. I get them to compete with my friends. But since the system is so flawed on the PS3, or was since I don't know how far they've come, it was too difficult to add friends, communicate with them, and then compare.  You'd think with the enormous time advantage the PS3 had they could've had a better system.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 15, 2009)

Regardless of the way it _looks_, they both represent your achieving the same goals.

Now, if you're THAT shallow as to decree an online as better, just because of sounds and a prettier (in your opinion) display of the same stuff, instead of taking into account the actual members of the community (way fewer 13yearolds that enjoy swearing on ps3) then i can't help you.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 15, 2009)

^LOL @ fewer 13 year olds. Obviously you haven't played killzone/mw2/ or just about any big online game on ps3. Not to mention I didn't think Halo 2's community could be topped with racism but playing Mw2 on ps3 all I was called was a ^ (use bro)....and I'm white. 

They both have bad communities. Difference is for me I like achievements more simply because I have more of em, can keep track em online, oh and my fave thing about 360 is talking to friends while playing games. 

I'll get ps3 version down the line but for now 360 version seems my choice.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 15, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Regardless of the way it _looks_, they both represent your achieving the same goals.
> 
> Now, if you're THAT shallow as to decree an online as better, just because of sounds and a prettier (in your opinion) display of the same stuff, instead of taking into account the actual members of the community (way fewer 13yearolds that enjoy swearing on ps3) then i can't help you.



I enjoy how personally you take opinions and your need to counter.

If they both represent the same thing, then that's enough for me. I'll go with what I bought first: 360.

I didn't say the online was better for those reasons, I said the achievement system was. The online is better because they have things that should be common sense for an online community (Voice, fucking, chat) and because for shooters, which are probably the biggest multiplayer games, the Xbox control is ideal for _probably_ the majority of people. Overall, it's still the more enjoyable system. With the addition of parties I don't have to listen to a single prepubescent kid cursing his tiny lungs out; I only talk to my close friends who are usually my entire team in whatever game we play. Therefore, your argument is irrelevant because of the NXE.

If you don't have a 360, then shut up. If you do, then retract that statement.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 15, 2009)

> I enjoy how personally you take opinions and your need to counter.
> 
> If they both represent the same thing, then that's enough for me. I'll go with what I bought first: 360.
> 
> ...


Nothing is personal just because i answer in more than 3 words. 

I only play PC shooters, they're meant to be played with a mouse anyways.

I do own a 360 but i just got it for the exclusive rpgs and i don't even bother with using live so i don't think i'll either be retracting or shutting up, thank you .





crazymtf said:


> ^LOL @ fewer 13 year olds. Obviously you haven't played killzone/mw2/ or just about any big online game on ps3. Not to mention I didn't think Halo 2's community could be topped with racism but playing Mw2 on ps3 all I was called was a ^ (use bro)....and I'm white.
> 
> They both have bad communities. Difference is for me I like achievements more simply because I have more of em, can keep track em online, oh and my fave thing about 360 is talking to friends while playing games.
> 
> I'll get ps3 version down the line but for now 360 version seems my choice.



I don't play console shooters, only on PC.

What i do play a lot of is fighting games. (currently playing blazblue actually )


I don't like talking while playing online, it detracts from the focus and concentration that's required from high level play.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 15, 2009)

So guys what do you think about the new gameplay in FXIII? 

This has probably been discussed before, but maybe something new was released to talk about! Or someone has a new and different opinion?

Myself, I'm excited. I like the "live-action" feel it has in the trailers, and I love games like that. I always felt restricted by previous FF games in battles.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 15, 2009)

tsundere said:


> I thought the 360 didn't have dual audio either.
> 
> Actually I thought there wasn't even a 360 version of XIII being released in Japan. Or is that just a rumor?



Nah... The version of Final Fantasy that we're getting isn't the same as what Squeenix was going to initially release. They dropped content, including dual audio, because they knew from the start that they couldn't fit it on standard DVDs. So stuff was cut, most likely to be released later on as DLC.

And yeah, there'll never be a 360 version released in Japan. Just isn't cost-effective.



tsundere said:


> So guys what do you think about the new gameplay in FXIII?
> 
> This has probably been discussed before, but maybe something new was released to talk about! Or someone has a new and different opinion?
> 
> Myself, I'm excited. I like the "live-action" feel it has in the trailers, and I love games like that. I always felt restricted by previous FF games in battles.



I love the demo, it's remarkably deep (the combat system I mean). Utilising lots of fast, singular, moves or using lengthy combo chains... Timing your attacks so you can take advantage of your opponent's timing... It's all damn awesome.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 15, 2009)

> So guys what do you think about the new gameplay in FXIII?
> 
> This has probably been discussed before, but maybe something new was released to talk about! Or someone has a new and different opinion?
> 
> Myself, I'm excited. I like the "live-action" feel it has in the trailers, and I love games like that. I always felt restricted by previous FF games in battles.


Gameplay reminds me of chrono trigger style turn based so that's always a good thing. We'll have to see just how deep it'll go with just attack magic attack and HP as the stats though.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Dec 15, 2009)

tsundere said:


> So guys what do you think about the new gameplay in FXIII?
> 
> This has probably been discussed before, but maybe something new was released to talk about! Or someone has a new and different opinion?
> 
> Myself, I'm excited. I like the "live-action" feel it has in the trailers, and I love games like that. I always felt restricted by previous FF games in battles.



It seems like a mix of the battle systems of X and XII (I enjoyed both very much), so I'm game.

Of course I can't wait to explore their world, even more than the battle system.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 15, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Nah... The version of Final Fantasy that we're getting isn't the same as what Squeenix was going to initially release. They dropped content, including dual audio, because they knew from the start that they couldn't fit it on standard DVDs. So stuff was cut, most likely to be released later on as DLC.
> 
> And yeah, there'll never be a 360 version released in Japan. Just isn't cost-effective.



Ah, well thanks for informing me. 



Dreikoo said:


> Gameplay reminds me of chrono trigger style turn based so that's always a good thing. We'll have to see just how deep it'll go with just attack magic attack and HP as the stats though.



I never played Chrono Trigger. I didn't know there were only three stats though. That kind of pleases me, because I always focused more on equipment more than stats (I know I'm a terrible gamer). I'm also really intrigued by what someone mentioned in this thread earlier--that you could attack different parts of monsters, i.e crippling them. That sounds really cool if done right.



Yagami-Kun said:


> It seems like a mix of the battle systems of X and XII (I enjoyed both very much), so I'm game.
> 
> Of course I can't wait to explore their world, even more than the battle system.



Yeah, the world looks very detailed and original. I'm just so excited for this game. It isn't fair.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 15, 2009)

> I never played Chrono Trigger. I didn't know there were only three stats though. That kind of pleases me, because I always focused more on equipment more than stats (I know I'm a terrible gamer). I'm also really intrigued by what someone mentioned in this thread earlier--that you could attack different parts of monsters, i.e crippling them. That sounds really cool if done right.


Have you seen that huge Adamantoise? The way to beat it is hitting it's legs first so it'll fall down and then the rest of it's body will be your target, so yeah that's in there.


As for stats, they add the details in your strategy, Mp regeneration may allow for super long combos for example...but here the role shifts and enhancing spells will play a much more major role.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Dec 15, 2009)

I can't wait to see how detailed the world is, if it will surpass Ivalice.

What I loved about Ivalice is that it had such a history, like Middle-Earth and such.

Speaking of that, what are your favorite worlds in FF?


----------



## Velocity (Dec 15, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Gameplay reminds me of chrono trigger style turn based so that's always a good thing. We'll have to see just how deep it'll go with just attack magic attack and HP as the stats though.



Well those aren't where the customisation lies, really... It's in the Accessories you equip, of which I think you can equip three. That's where, I assume, the bulk of the customisation will come from. I already know I'll be on the lookout for Auto-Haste for Lightning.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 15, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Well those aren't where the customisation lies, really... It's in the Accessories you equip, of which I think you can equip three. That's where, I assume, the bulk of the customisation will come from. I already know I'll be on the lookout for Auto-Haste for Lightning.



It's also in the customization of your weapons.


Btw, i didn't know if you knew but apparently you can dual wield weapons freely in this. I think i saw a pic of Hope with 2 boomerangs.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 15, 2009)

Irks me a bit that we control only one character...


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 15, 2009)

You can change who you control though...and either way it's too fast for more, just use them all equally or let the healers be the AI.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 15, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Speaking of that, what are your favorite worlds in FF?



Gaia from VII and Spira from X, though you can't really explore Spira to the fullest... and there are awkward climate changes, but overall I liked it.

This new battle system is gonna be amazing. It's like X-2, but good.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 15, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I was gonna bite on Fraust's bait, but I figured I'd leave it ^^



Please do. I'm bored before my final and wouldn't mind some more discussion.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 15, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Please do. I'm bored before my final and wouldn't mind some more discussion.


No worries, I wasn't gonna say anythig much. ^^

Just something along the lines of "Doesn't the PS3 offer the same thing as the 360 anyways? Oh, except the online is actually free.  You're one of those xbots who've been brainwashed into paying MS yearly, aren't ya? xD"

All that of course, in a joking manner, just incase you might think I was taking it personally. =]


----------



## Fraust (Dec 15, 2009)

I do pay, but since I consider the experience better than that of the PS3's I feel it's worth it. Plus money isn't a big issue for me.

And I wouldn't take your posts personally, I've always actually admired your posts from afar.


----------



## Bender (Dec 15, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Arrrr, it be Blaze matey.
> 
> He shall walk the plank for being a salty sea dog.



Never 

I'm sorry for starting up the song topic again. 

Forgive me?


----------



## Athrum (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok spoiler time

Trophy List For FF13

*Spoiler*: __ 





    * Assault Ruby – Master the Attacker Role
    * Destruction Sapphire – Master the Blaster Role
    * Guardian Topaz – Master the Defender Role
    * Hex Jade – Master the Jammer Role
    * Inspiration Amethyst – Master the Enhancer Role
    * Healing Emerald – Master the Healer Role

Silver Trophies

    * Limit Breaker – Deal over 100,000 damage to an enemy
    * Behemoth Hunter – Slay a wandering behemoth
    * Perfect Diamond – Learn all abilities to the fullest

Gold Trophies:

    * Collector of All Things – Collect all weapons and accessories
    * The All Knowing Sage – Gain the complete knowledge of 100 different enemies



SECRET Platinum Trophy – Achieve all trophies




Plus 16 secret ones


----------



## Velocity (Dec 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So since it's called "Limit Breaker" and requires you deal more than 99'999 damage, we're gonna get accessories that let us break the HP/damage limit.




Awwwwwwesome...


----------



## Elias (Dec 15, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Ok spoiler time
> 
> Trophy List For FF13
> 
> ...





I can't wait!


----------



## Velocity (Dec 15, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> I can't wait!



Your usertitle says "arse"!


----------



## Elias (Dec 15, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Your usertitle says "arse"!



Yes. Yes it does. 


Oh, I just preordered the Japanese version just now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Nah... The version of Final Fantasy that we're getting isn't the same as what Squeenix was going to initially release. They dropped content, including dual audio, because they knew from the start that they couldn't fit it on standard DVDs. So stuff was cut, most likely to be released later on as DLC.
> 
> And yeah, there'll never be a 360 version released in Japan. Just isn't cost-effective.
> 
> ...



Damn you 360, stop failing me. 

Don't you ruin Versus and KH3 for me, or curse you all with red rings for all.



Yagami-Kun said:


> I can't wait to see how detailed the world is, if it will surpass Ivalice.
> 
> What I loved about Ivalice is that it had such a history, like Middle-Earth and such.
> 
> Speaking of that, what are your favorite worlds in FF?



I like the FF7/FFX world, FFVIII, and Ivalice alot, FFV and below were just mostly cookie cutter medieval worlds with sci-fi elements, same with CC. 



Yagami-Kun said:


> It seems like a mix of the battle systems of X and XII (I enjoyed both very much), so I'm game.
> 
> Of course I can't wait to explore their world, even more than the battle system.



If you ever played a game called Grandia, that's how the battle system looks to me.


----------



## destinator (Dec 15, 2009)

Final Boss leaked already ... omg I hope this game wont be too short.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 15, 2009)

destinator said:


> Final Boss leaked already ... omg I hope this game wont be too short.




Source?


*Spoiler*: __ 



If Serah is the final boss...I will alternately rage and be excited.


----------



## Bender (Dec 15, 2009)

tsundere said:


> Source?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



She most likely is judging from Lightning and Snow's sad expressions during their interactions in the recent trailer.  Or she could be the boss before the final boss whose probably the head of Sanctum.


----------



## destinator (Dec 15, 2009)

There is a image of the boss ... (to be fair its not confirmed if its the final boss, however HP, level and type of boss hint to that direction).

Wont post the image here to ruin anyones fun, guess I might pm a image link.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2009)

destinator said:


> Final Boss leaked already ... omg I hope this game wont be too short.



LALALALALALALALA

I'm not listening.


----------



## Elias (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok. I'm running away from this thread now.


----------



## Bender (Dec 15, 2009)

destinator said:


> There is a image of the boss ... (to be fair its not confirmed if its the final boss, however HP, level and type of boss hint to that direction).
> 
> Wont post the image here to ruin anyones fun, guess I might pm a image link.



lol

You can already guess what's going to happen. Serah is turned into a crystal, there's several attempts to rescue her that fail and inthe end she becomes a monster which you reluctantly have to fight. Lightning's pissed that Snow couldn't save Serah and she says that he couldn't save her but can save all of Cocoon. There I've summarized the whole game for ya.


----------



## destinator (Dec 15, 2009)

Your post = confirmed to be garbage, thank you .


----------



## Bender (Dec 15, 2009)

destinator said:


> Your post = confirmed to be garbage, thank you .



It's a possibility dude. Since they did pull this same shit in FFVII, FFXII and FFX. Someone close to one of the main characters becomes a monster who you face as one of the last final bosses.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2009)

Another female final villain would be cool, but Serah? 

I would think Cid since he fits the role most of all characters, but the name keeps me from believing he is the true villain, but for now I will lean towards Jihl or Yaag, one of the two overthrowing Galenth.

Jihl becoming Lightning's biggest rival after she pulls a Aizen.


----------



## Bender (Dec 15, 2009)

Btw I wanna share this with you guys you've heard of Final Fantasy XIII: Episode Zero right? Taken from FFXIII wikia Courtesy of FF forums



> series of web novellas written by Jun Eishima, depicting the thirteen days leading up to the events of Final Fantasy XIII. The first part of the series, titled "Encounter", is about how Serah became a L'Cie and her relationship with Snow.
> 
> The second part of the series is titled "Friends". It is small story about Hope and his family before his mother died.
> 
> Part three, titled "Family", is depicting the story of Sazh and his son Dajh



I wanna  post it for you guys  

Episode Zero: Part I [Encounter] Chapter One
She knew she was surrounded, but she felt no nervousness or panic. She only thought about how it would save her the time it would take to look for them. ?Just like we heard?, Lightning murmured as she readied her sword. There were several Bloodbaths, a monster that looks like a fish with amphibious arms and legs that lives by the water?s edge. On the outskirts of the Coastal City Bowdam, these sorts of aquatic monsters appear quite often. It?s not only humans that want to live here, with it?s warm temperature, water, and resort-like atmosphere, it seems even monsters find it easy living.

She could detect four of the reddish grey lumps in the area. She sensed two behind her. One began to creep about. It was preparing to attack. She sliced her sword down the right side of her vision. Resistance. Now to the left. Her sword flashed, becoming her name, through the Bloodbath?s vitals. Now two are down. She felt something jump at her back. But at that speed there should be no problem. She breathed a small sigh. She whipped around and cut him down, now only one left behind her...It was then. She jumped back. She heard gunshot, and the Bloodbath burst open. Now one more was covered in it?s own green body fluids.
"We?ll help!?

She heard a woman?s voice along with the racket of the airbike. You aren?t helping, you?re just in the way, she thought, irritated, and lowered her weapon. The Bloodbath?s attention had already turned away from Lightning. She didn?t need to look up to know that the owner of that voice was a lower class woman By the sound of the airbike it was obviously remodeled. It wasn?t one that was designed with safety first in mind for the regular market, nor was it a military model that was made for silence. It was a different sound. The woman riding that wouldn?t be a citizen or a soldier.

It was not, in fact, the woman who had a gun in one hand while controlling the airbike with the other. It was a blue haired man. He was very young. He had feather and jewel decorations all over, and even from afar you could see he was very flashy in appearance. Behind him was a black haired woman holding a huge gun at the ready. The airbike descended quickly, and the woman stood up and fired off her gun. The two remaining Bloodbath?s flew back, one after the other, and grew still. She wasn?t a bad shot. Of course, that was after she?d already wasted half her round.The airbike flew down around Lightning slowly, and put on the breaks. It was driven by someone who knows what he?s doing.
?Hey there soldier, you were in a tough spot weren?t you??

The black haired woman put up her gun and smiled. The neckline of her shirt was low and open. Lightning could see a butterfly tattoo on the upper part of her shoulder blades. If the blue haired man could be said to have a lot of decorations, this woman could be said to be showing a lot of skin. Either one was not wearing clothes that someone who uses a gun would normally wear. All of those decorations hanging down would just get in the way of a gun fight. And a large gun like that heats up easily. With that much skin showing she wouldn?t be protected from burns. Amateurs, she decided, and then asked:
?Who are you??
?We?re Nora.?

Even though Lightning meant to sound hard and cold, the other woman hardly seemed to notice. Her amber colored eyes whirled, as if she were amused. ?If you?re a soldier from Bowdam you?ve at least heard a little bit about us right??
Confident. Lightning was interested in how she managed to get so confident, but she didn?t have the time to ask.
?Sorry, never.? She said, her voice curt, and she spun on her heel. She could hear their voices behind her.
But....??Weird, I could have sworn we were more famous than that.?
She walked faster so she wouldn?t have to hear their voices anymore. How annoying. They interfered with her mission, and they actually thought they were helping her. She couldn?t stand how they looked so proud of themselves, so she lied to them, and she hated herself for that too. Yes, she had lied. Lied that she had never heard of Nora. She knew of them. She had heard of a group using a small shop on the beach as a headquarters. That shop was actually a cafe, meant for tourists but mostly used by local regulars. Though it?s not the kind of place that would be popular among high school girls.

?We?re like a nora-cat, a stray, that?s how we got our name.? Even more annoying, to remember that now. Lightning took our her wireless. Don?t think of unnecessary things, she said to herself. Call up the sergeant major and inform him the job is finished. That?s the most important thing to do right now.

There were already many soldiers at the reconvening point. The Bloodbaths weren?t far from the place they were reported to be. When it?s against fast moving monsters it isn?t this easy. Monsters hate humans, so you won?t see them in business or residential districts, but the outskirts are a different story. To people living in the quiet neighborhoods built outside of the city, monsters are a huge problem. Though even an amateur can take care of one small one, they usually move in large groups. The only ones living alone are the largest and strongest of monsters. In other words, ones that if you see them then the smartest course of action would be to contact the army immediately. That?s the job usually put to the security force, Lightning?s unit.

Other soldiers came up to her, congratulating her on a job well done. Lightning looked for her superior officer. No, she didn?t really need to look for him. Sergeant Major Amoda could be heard from anywhere. She went in the direction of his hearty laugh.

Lightning frowned. Amoda was talking with a group she?s never seen before. And next to them was a remodeled airbike. It looked a lot like the one that blue haired man had been flying. Who was that man who was talking with the sergeant major all friendly-like? He stood confidently, but seemed to be sweltering. She couldn?t tell whether it was from his clothes or the way he moved. But she could tell just from looking at him that he was their leader.

Their eyes met. Lightning stared back. She admits it was rude of her, but the man got a slightly suspicious look on his face. Realizing something was happening, Sergeant Major Amoda looked back.
?Hey, Commander, welcome back.?

He?s at it again, Lightning thought, shrugging her shoulders. He likes these kind of jokes.?Commander? What sort of joke is this now, Sergeant Major?? Putting emphasis on ?Sergeant Major?. Unlike when she first joined, she?d gotten good at ignoring his jokes. Of course, sometimes it?s necessary to strike back. ?Well you are our raid leader, right?? If he?s going to be like this there nothing really that she could say, so she sighed, and decided to ignore him.

?So who is this?? She looked over to the man next to her. It didn?t matter whether you saw him from far away or up close, he looked no different. He looked like bad news.
?They?re Nora, Sergeant.? A young solider cut in to the conversation.
?Haven't you heard of them??
Not Nora again, nearly showing her irritation. I?d just got them out of my head and here they are back for more.
?A vigilante group made up of young people from the city.? He had obviously taken Lightning?s silence as a lack of knowledge on her part. Amoda added,
?Their leader is Snow here.? She felt a mixture of elation and disappointment at being proved right.

?Hey.? His off-hand greeting made her even more irritated. Can?t he be a little bit more polite? she thought.
?This is our raid commander. She might be young, but she?s good.? For proof, Amoda touched the handle of Lightning?s sword with his fingertips.
?This is a sword she got recently. A Blaze Edge... though you guys wouldn?t really understand, if any soldier saw this they would know what it meant.?
?Sergeant Major, let?s not talk about...? Lightning knew what he was going to say next and meant to stop him, but Amoda ignored her and continued.?This is a sword given to only the best soldiers. What I?m saying is, the ones who have this sword have amazing abilities. Isn?t that something?? Now that?s going a bit overboard with praise, Lightning thought. She wanted to stop him before he started going on like that, but she can never get a word in edgewise.

?And her Blaze Edge is special. It has an inscription on it that says, now what was it? ?White flash..... take on my name.? wasn?t it?? In her mind she corrected him, ?Call upon my name?, but she couldn?t say it allowed, it was too embarrassing.



continued in next post


----------



## Bender (Dec 15, 2009)

“Please, let’s just leave it at that okay?” Even though he was half joking, she was happy hearing such words from her superior officer. But there is a limit to how far you should go. Especially that Snow guy was in front of her saying “Is that right?” and “Wow that’s amazing.” while looking straight at her. It was just unbearable.

“Alright, alright.” Amoda looked disappointed at first, but then laughed uproariously.“Ah, well. So that’s why our sergeant here was able to finish up so quickly. You guys were disappointed that there wasn’t much of a catch this time either, yeah?” “Nah, it’s not only the monsters that were reported that are around you know.”
“Really?”

“Yeah, if we smoke ‘em out, they come one after the other.”
“Hey now, I’m okay with smoking them out, but don’t make too much of a disturbance.” And then he said, of course of course, and agreed wholehearted. Vigilante force? Lightning thought. Don’t make me laugh. Just a group of amateurs who’ve gotten guns and are acting all justice league... She wanted to tell them what she thought of them, but it wouldn’t change anything. You can only criticize when you expect improvement. If you don’t, then it’s just a waste of breath. “You guys have a lot of energy don’t you. Why don’t you join the army?”


“Rules and uniforms just don’t fit our personality you know?” Why does this guy keep saying things that are sure to get on peoples nerves? Lightning thought. He makes me beyond angry. But Sargeant Major Amoda just laughed and said, “Watch what you say”, while slapping Snow on the back, like a good friend. “Well now that the monsters are cleaned up, we’ll be going.” At Snow’s words, they all climbed onto the airbike.

“You guys better not get away with yourselves and get caught.” The young soldier from before yelled at them. He was close to them in age, and they seemed friendly.
“PSICOM’s nothing like us, and they won’t over look you.”
PSICOM. Public Safety and Information. The secret service within the army, they only take elite soldiers. The security force works closely with the people, so you could say they have “warmth”. But PSICOM doesn’t have that. No, PSICOM would not allow Nora to exist. But a group made up of nothing but regular citizens don’t know that. And all the members of Nora scoffed at the young soldiers kind words.

“We’ll be okay. We’re stronger than any army.” The leader will be the leader, and members of the group are members. But the young soldier didn’t seem to mind, and just said “A little overconfident aren’t ya?” while laughing. Lightning thought that, not only are they lacking good sense, but they aren’t even realizing things that any normal person would realize. So, she thought that ignoring them and forgetting about them would be best. But...

“Wait.” When she realized what she was doing, she had already followed after them, and stopped him. She had to say one thing, just one thing.
“Your name is Snow, isn’t it.”
“Yeah?” Snow had been preparing to take off, he turn around.
“You’re the one whose been following my little sister around.”
“Little sister?”
“Serah Farron.” She hadn’t even finished saying Serah’s name before Snow said “Ah!” and leapt out of the airbike, running towards her.
“So you’re Serah’s sister eh? You’re face looks similar, but you both seem so different.” He looked so happy, Lightning felt bewildered. He was like a child who’s found some candy.

“Serah said that her sister was a soldier. When we met I thought maybe it might be you, but you really are her sister.” He said her name so familiarly that the irritation she had felt earlier returned to her. She was just getting ready to shout at him, when he stuck out his right hand.
“Nice to meet you! I’m Snow Villiers.” His hand was huge. She thought that maybe because he was wearing leather gloves that it made his hand look even bigger. No, asking for a handshake while wearing gloves. This man really knows nothing about propriety.

“Don’t get involved with my sister.” She ignored his outstretched hand. She didn’t feel like being friendly with him.“Why?” Snow’s eyes went from his out stretched fingers to Lightning’s face and back. He must not have understood what she said.
“I said, don’t get involved with my sister.” Snow pulled his hand back. He finally understood it was being rejected. Even so, he didn’t give up, and he said hesitantly:
“And if I did?” I don’t need to answer him, I’ve said what I planned to say, she thought. She tried to turn her back on him, but something hit her toes.

A coconut. It was a kind of coconut that comes from the Bowdam palm tree, and if you say “palm tree” around here people will think of this tree. It grows quickly, and the loves are big and wide and are enjoyed by people walking on the beach. But they are different from the regular palm tree in that the coconuts are not for eating. They are huge, and it doesn’t matter whether you steam them or cook them they can’t be eaten. Like this man, Lightning thought.

“So, if did? Then what?” She put her foot down on the coconut.
“Don’t.” She slowly put her fingers together and cracked the joints. This wasn’t how she had planned on getting rid of the man chasing after her sister, but it just couldn’t be helped. But then, the foot she had on the coconut fell. Snow had kicked the coconut into the air, and it made an arc, landing in his hand. He was like a kid who was good at ball kicking.
“Sorry, but even if you punch me, it won’t work.” Does he want to say that some woman’s punch wouldn’t be strong enough, or is he saying that he just won’t listen to her words. Probably both.

“Because I’m hard headed.” He smiled as he said it, making her more angry. She turned her back on him, and walked away. I don’t like him, she thought. Taking children and acting as their general, cheering on the weak... horrible man. Why does Serah find him interesting? Of course, she just finds him interesting. She doesn’t actually like him. Of course.
“Sergeant Farron, do you know him?”

They couldn’t have heard what they were talking about, but they were probably able to see them fighting. The young solider looked anxious when he asked.
“No, not really.” She didn’t know him. And she never planned to have anything to do with him again. Not just herself, but her Serah as well.
“I’m going back.” Lightning brushed her hair back, and walked away.


----------



## Bender (Dec 15, 2009)

Episode Zero: Part I [Encounter] Chapter Two
The sea breeze felt good on her cheek. Serah walked aimless along the promenade, and stretched her arms out wide. The weather was beautiful. The area around the promenade was quiet. In this season all the tourists go to the beach to swim in the ocean. Team Nora’s cafe has probably been busy since morning. Even if it weren’t the season, today is Lebreau’s day to work. Her cooking always manages to bring in the locals.
That’s probably why Snow was late. He probably said “I’ll leave the rest to you guys.” and then tried to leave, but then one of the regulars dragged him into a conversation. Seeing that image in her mind made Serah smile.
“Hey!” she heard a voice say, and she turned around. It wasn’t Snow. It was the member of Nora named Gadot. Since he was riding the airbike by himself, he was probably just returning to work. Or maybe Lebreau had asked him to get some ingredients.

“So, he’s going to be late... right?” She looked up at him and said as the airbike stopped beside her. Though he’s shorter than Snow, his large muscles often make people think of him as a giant. When Serah first met him she thought he looked big and scary, of course now she felt different.
“Got caught by one of the regulars?”
“Bingo. And it will probably take awhile too.” I wonder if it’s one of those long-winded customers, Serah thought. She couldn’t be sure whether Snow or Lebreau had asked Gadot to come as a messenger.
“Okay, I understand. Thank you.”
“Nah, I was coming this way anyway.” And with that Gadot said “see ya”, and took off again on the airbike. Serah waved goodbye and watched him leave.

The quiet returned, and Serah began walking again. There is a place down near the end of the promenade where sea birds gather. She decided she’d wait for Snow down there. She never got tired of watching the sea birds playing in the waves. Serah wished she had brought something that she could have given them as food.
“I love this city,” Serah murmured. The birds playing in the ocean, the color of the sky, the leaves rustling gently in the trees, even the beautifully maintained promenade. But this was Serah’s last year of high school. It has already been decided that should would go to the university in the Capital City of Eden. It’s the road she herself chose, but just thinking of leaving the city made her sad. Snow always says,

“Eden is just over there. We can see each other whenever we want.” and he’d smile. Serah would always tell herself, it’s not like we’ll never see each other again. Never seeing someone again, that is something Serah understood well.
The first one was her father. Even though she wasn’t an age that could understand death, Serah understood that she would never see her father again. When her mother died of a sickness, she felt it even stronger, the pain of losing someone forever. Losing someone right in front of you. Snow too, he was raised by the same insitution that Gadot, Lebreau and Yuge were. They knew the same pain. That’s why they look at people with such kindness. Even if they don’t realize it.

I’m happy, Serah realized. I’m happy, so even having a little distance between us hurts. Being able to meet everyday, and talk about silly things, being surrounded by kind people. It’s been so fun, that to lose even a little bit of it hurts.
“Spoiled brat. You’re being greedy.” She hit herself lightly on the head with her fist. Eden is not really as close as Snow says, but still it’s true that if we want to see each other we can. So I’m going to stop feeling so sorry for myself. I don’t want to lose the time I have left here feeling this way.
She had just decided, when she saw someone running down the promenade. It was Snow. He had come sooner than she’d thought. He probably had tried his best to finish the conversation as quickly as possible.
“Over here!” She jumped up and waved her hands.
“Did you see my sister!?” She couldn’t help yelling. Snow was slightly out of breath from running full force down the promenade, but as soon as he caught his breath, he said “Yeah I saw Lightning.”

“Yesterday, we ran into each other.”
Aha, so that’s why, Serah said to herself.
“Why, did she say something about me?”
“Nothing. But she was in a really bad mood, so I thought it was odd.” Although she was in a bad mood, she acted the same as always. Lightning never pouts like a child when she is upset. She has always been too proud to show how she is feeling. But Serah could somehow tell her sister’s moods. Like some invisible field around her slightly changes. If she were to compare it to anything she would say it’s like static electricity. You can’t see it but if you were to touch it you could feel the shock.

Snow seems to be trying to get himself hurt, Serah thought with a bitter laugh. Lightning and Snow are exact opposites. Snow is faithful to his feelings, what he is thinking shows up in his face and actions, and in his words. His feelings and speech are tied tightly together. He would never lie or cheat. That’s why Serah felt she could trust him, but her sister felt differently. They don’t have anything in common, they’re like oil and water.
“Dammit...” Snow scratched his head. “What should we do?”
At first Serah didn’t get his meaning, but then she understood.
“It’s okay, you can still come.” Next week was Lightning’s birthday. Serah got her to take some time off, just so the three of them to celebrate together.
“Let’s tell her we’re dating.”
“Yeah, it’s horrible having to hide it.”

Continued in next post


----------



## Bender (Dec 15, 2009)

Serah had planned on introducing Snow to her at the birthday party. She didn’t want to have Lightning take time off just to introduce him, since that would just irritate her and with her being so busy... But Serah didn’t want to wait too long before going through with it.
“If we just talk to her she’ll understand. She really is nice.” Lightning is someone who is not only tough on herself, but tough on others. And once she’s decided something, she’ll almost never go back on it, so others think her stubborn. But that is how she has been able to protect and care for me, Serah thought. Even though she was still the age where you want to be taken care of, she threw her childhood away to become strong for Serah. At their father’s funeral, and their mother’s funeral, she was their holding Serah’s hand. It was like she was saying, no matter what happens, I’ll be there for you. Serah had never forgotten the warmth of her sister’s hand....

Ah, she finally found something that Lightning and Snow have in common. Even if their personalities are completely different, there is just one thing. I love them both, Serah whispered, deep in her heart. They have that in common.
“No, it’ll be okay. We have to tell her. We have to get her to accept us.”
“But if she gets mad, she’ll probably kill me.” Snow said it as a joke. Serah, trying not to burst out laughing, made her face look serious.
“If only that is all that would happen. If she gets pissed, she’ll destroy all of Cocoon.”

“She would wouldn’t she?” Snow furrowed his brows. But that was too much. Serah unintentionally let out a laugh, and Snow threw his head back and roared with laughter. I hope one day the three of us can laugh together like this, Serah thought. No we will be able to. On her birthday.
“Snow!” They heard behind them, after they had been laughing for awhile.
“What’s up Maqui?” Snow yelled as the airbike came closer.
“They’re going out. We picked up on the army’s wireless communication. Seems there’s monsters in the woods. It’s time for Team Nora!”
“Got it” Snow said, as the airbike came in to land.
“Sorry Serah, I’ve got to borrow the General.”
“Okay!” Serah jokingly bowed to him. Maqui was only one year younger than her, so she felt he was like a classmate.

“Sorry to intrude.” Maqui said, laughing. Snow said “bastard” and pretended to punch him. They were like brothers.
“Alright, well, I’m going to go home then.”
“Wait! Ah, can you wait for me? I want to go shopping with you.”
“For what?” Snow closed one of his eyes as he jumped in the airbike
“For your sister’s present.”
“Oh, a birthday present!”
“I want us both to choose one. You can go on ahead to the shopping mall if you want, and look around....”
“No, I’ll wait here. I'll just go walk around the Strange Ruins.”
“Okay,” Snow said, as the airbike took off.
“We’ll clean things up quickly!”
“Be careful!” Serah said, waving her hand, though Snow and Maqui were already in the sky. She laughed, “You really are fast.”


----------



## Bender (Dec 15, 2009)

Episode Zero: Part I [Encounter] Chapter Three
She had tried not to look like she was in a bad mood, though she was worried that it didn’t work. When she had returned home late last night, she didn’t really talk much with Serah. I’m tired, she said, and shut herself in her room. She didn’t want to say anything she might regret. Lightning thought if she opened her mouth she would start yelling at Serah to break up with that guy. She didn’t want to tell Serah she was against it. She knew her sister’s temperament better than anyone. Though she seems to be gentle and weak, on the inside she is tough. If Lightning told her that she was against it just because she didn’t like him, Serah would try to change Lightning’s mind and keep arguing about it until she did. She didn’t want to have to go through that.

Lightning sighed, and cleaned the tray she used for breakfast. On days she has to leave early they would eat breakfast together, but on days like today when she had to leave later she ate alone. When Lightning got up Serah had already left. Even so, she had already prepared breakfast. Lightning’s work schedule was always changing, and she’d always had to leave quickly.
Their father died early, and when their mother was alive she had to work. So Lightning’s experience with housework was far longer than Serah’s. Serah, however, was a far better cook than Lightning.
“Serah’s just better at choosing delicious food.”
“Mm-hmm, and I’m a better cook too.” She remembered the conversations she would have with her mother and Serah. She was always happy and smiling. But then their mother fell ill.

It was just before she died. After school Lightning went with Serah to their mother’s hospital. Serah kept trying to run, but Lightning held onto her hand, saying “Don’t run, it’s dangerous.” over and over. If it was like always, she would have just been saying that, while trying to run herself. But today was different.Yesterday, when she had arrived home from school, the doctor had contacted her, telling her that her mother had worsened. The next time she goes into a fit could be dangerous, he said.

There were no other family to tell. So the doctor had no choice but to tell the fifteen year old Lightning the details of her mother’s illness. If anything happens, he said, there is a social services person I can introduce you to. He told her many places she could go to get help. There are programs so that children without guardians can live freely. You don’t have to worry. You only have to think about yourself and your sister. That’s what the doctor said.But, with his words Lightning realized that she’d have to take all responsibility now. Did it show in her face? she wondered. Looking back she felt her mother knew what she was thinking.
“I’m feeling good today. Yes, I think I want to eat some fruit. Serah, would you go and buy some for me?”
“I’ll go.” Lightning said, standing. But her mother smiled.
“Serah’s better at choosing delicious food.”
“Mm-hmm, and I’m a better cook too.” Serah said, proud of herself. She left the sick room.
“There will be a lot of things you’ll have to do now, not just cooking.” Her mother said. Serah’s footsteps faded into the distance. Lightning’s mother smiled at her. Yes, she understands, Lightning thought. That’s why she asked Serah for the fruit. Now she’ll talk more about what I’ll have to do. But, she didn’t.
“But you know, you don’t have to do it all by yourself. There are a lot of things Serah can help you with too.”
“But, mom...” She couldn’t say anything else. Her mother stretched out her hand, and held Lightning close. She stroked her hair like a small child. Lightning felt like she would cry.
“Cute little spoiled girl. We used to call you that, before Serah was born.”
“I don’t remember that...”

“Once Serah was born, you became an older sister. You were only three. Both me and your father no longer could call you our spoiled girl.” Her mother’s voice was laughing, but Lightning could hear the pain in it. The hand stroking her hair was so thin.
“After your father died, you always helped me, didn’t you. You always watched over Serah. You’re such a good big sister. That’s why I’m not worried about Serah. Because you’ll be there for her.” Her mother continued, “But Serah will be there for you too. She will help you when it hurts, she will give you strength. Don’t forget that.” And then her mother said, once more, in a small voice, “My little spoiled girl”.....

The condition of her illness changed quickly after that. She had already prepared herself for it, so she accepted it without a word. That day, the moment she was held by her mother like a small child, her childhood was over. She no longer had anyone she could call mother. So she was no longer a child. Could no longer be a child.
“You don’t have to do it all yourself.” Her mother had said that. But the only one who could protect Serah was her. Of course, she realized, I have to do it all myself.
I want to be an adult. She felt it keenly. To protect Serah, to make my only little sister happy, I have to become an adult as fast as I can. If I can’t be an adult by law, I will have to get rid of the name my parent’s gave me and make myself an adult. It’s okay right, if I’m no longer my mother’s daughter. In exchange I will be Serah’s guardian. I will protect her. She made a vow in front of her mother’s grave. She took herself a new name, Lightning.

At the sound of her holster failing she came back to herself. She hadn’t even realized, but she had already gotten dressed. She smiled humorlessly. It wasn’t even time to leave yet.
But she had woken up earlier than she’d planned. Probably because of what happened yesterday, she wasn’t able to sleep very well. Understandable, she said to herself for the millionth time, and sighed. It just had to be that guy. She wasn’t the type of over protective sister that would want to chase away all the guys who talked to her little sister. She wanted someone who would make Serah happy. She wanted someone who would protect her. She wouldn’t let anyone who couldn’t do that near her. He didn’t have to be a smooth talker or have anything good about him you could see. He just had treat her well, and be willing to protect her.

But that man could never protect her, Lightning thought. He’s just some guy playing king of the mountain. At the first sign of trouble he’d abandon Serah and run. If she let Serah cool her head a bit she’d come to understand. A straight A high school student and some worthless unemployed man could never work out.
If mother was alive, could we stop Serah together?
No, probably not. Lightning’s shoulders drooped. Father was sort of a dangerous type himself. He was easy-going and good-natured, but he wasn’t very reliable. Now that I’m an adult I understand that, Lightning thought. Of course, when I was a child I loved my father. In my memory he was always bright and laughing. But, if he had lived longer would I have been critical of his easy-going nature? I probably would have rebelled against him.

Mother chose father anyway. She probably would have been soft for someone like Snow. She probably would have said, “If it’s the person Serah loves...” and just accepted it. So it’s up to me to protect Serah from him. I’m not mother, or father. They might have accepted it. But I won’t. Never. She put on her leather gloves, and opened the door of her room. She decided to leave early today.


----------



## Bender (Dec 15, 2009)

Episode Zero: Part I [Encounter] Chapter Four
According to old records, the Strange Ruins of Bowdam have been here for hundreds of years. The old buildings and residences of Cocoon are usually called “historic”, but things from Pulse are called “strange ruins”.
It was probably brought here during the War of Revelations, as materials to repair the places that had been destroyed. It is well know that the fal’Cie would bring in materials from Pulse to maintain the structures of Cocoon. But the strange thing is, in all those hundreds of years it was never used as materials to repair the buildings, it was never used for construction, it was never returned to Pulse. It had just remained in Bowdam, waiting.

Whether there are plans for it, or whether it is being saved for something, no one knows. For the immortal fal’Cie several hundred years mean nothing. No human could understand the thoughts of the fal’Cie. In any case, it was all a mystery. Perhaps those close to the government knew something more, but a regular citizen like Serah knew nothing.
“No matter how many times I see it, I still think it’s strange....” Serah looked up at the towering ruins. Who could have built this?

Normal humans cannot live on Pulse. Frequent natural disasters and violent monsters running rampant make it impossible. She had heard that the only ones living there were practically barbarians. There is no way they could have built such a large complicated structure. She had heard, also, that on Pulse there is a fal’Cie just like there is on Cocoon. But unlike Cocoon’s fal’Cie, who only visits blessings on the people there, the fal’Cie of Pulse brings destruction.
If that that’s the case, then it couldn’t have been the fal’Cie of Pulse. If it had been built by something as terrible as that, then it would have been dangerous to Cocoon, and Cocoon’s fal’Cie would have destroyed it and used its materials.
But if it wasn’t the fal’Cie of Pulse, and it wasn’t the barbarians, then who had built it?

Many books and papers had been written on the subject. Everyone wanted to know. But no answers were found. It’s an old story, that no one would find the answer is understandable. Serah became interested in history because of mysteries like these. And because of that her grades in history became much higher. She sometimes thought that if she hadn’t grown up around the Strange Ruins of Bowdam that she wouldn’t have become as interested in history, but she didn’t know for sure.

There was nothing like an unsolved mystery to exhilarate Serah. Even if there was no right answer, it was fun just imagining what it could be. Of course, if the mystery was solved that would make it even better.
“If only I could go inside.”
But there were no entrances to the ruins. There was no information reported about what was inside. Whether there was open space just like any building or not was unknown. Serah touched the outside. It wasn’t made of stone or metal. It was cool to the touch. No, it was probably some sort of metal, just not a kind that she saw everyday. Or at least not one used for buildings.
When it was made in Pulse, it probably felt very different. It has been worn down by the wind and rain of Cocoon for hundreds of years. Probably not only the texture had been changed, but the color and shape may have changed as well.
Serah looked up at the top of the ruins, and slowly walked around it, keeping her gaze at the top. When she did that, it looked as if the ruins were moving. When she was little this was something her sister had showed her. She heard that her father had shown her sister. Serah had been there when he had shown it to her, but she couldn’t remember.

It never changes here, Serah thought. Five years before, ten years before, now. So probably five and ten years from now it will be the same too. Even after I die, she thought, it probably still be here, unchanged...
Then, she felt something strange. On the outside wall of the ruins she felt a change under her fingertips. Surprised, Serah looked at the wall. The outside wall had shifted, and that shift opened up into the inside.
Serah gazed in wonderment at the inside.
“It’s open!?”
Since when? When she had been here a couple of days earlier there had been no change. She had looked at the ruins since she was little. She would never miss even the slightest change, especially not one as big as an entrance.
Perhaps a government research team had finally managed to open it. Serah walked a ways inside.
“Is anyone... here?”

There was no answer. There were no guards, so it probably wasn’t a research mission.
“It will be okay if I look around for a little bit ...right?”
If it were found out that she entered without permission, she would get in a lot of trouble, but in the end her curiosity won out.

She stepped softly inside the ruins. She hoped that she would at least be able to get to the very center. The center of the ruins from Pulse. This was something that came from outside of Cocoon. She was excited, thinking how close she was to finding out the secrets of the ruins. But the farther she went, the more she started to feel she was being disrespectful. The air inside the ruins was so cool and quiet.

The ruins seemed to be far bigger on the inside than the seemed on the outside. There were paths and stairs winding everywhere inside. It was obvious that there were no people here. Not only did she see no one, but heard no voices, not even any small sound. Despite that, the inside of the ruins was bright. There were lights along the pathways. As Serah went in deeper, she wondered what sort of device was used. The lights seemed to get brighter, as if they were showing her the way.
“Oh wow....!”
She had only meant it as a whisper, but it echoed loud in her ears. She put her hand to her mouth. She let out a small sigh, and looked again. The architecture was strange. The floor seemed to be made of stone, but it was completely different from any of the ancient buildings in Cocoon. The floor, and walls, and paths were all made perfectly straight. So it probably made by someone skilled. The lines met together elaborately, and created a beautiful harmony.
“I wonder what is in here?”

She looked upwards. The ceiling far above was bright enough that she could see it clearly even from below. There was a flight of stairs that went up. There must be something there. In that moment the landing on the stairs brightened. It was like it was saying, “If you want to know more, come.” Serah didn’t hesitate for a moment, and put her foot on the stairs. Her footsteps echoed. The stair steps felt like they were a different height than the were in Cocoon, but not so much that it caused her trouble to walk up them.

She went up a bit more, and came upon another straight path, but that path became another stairway shortly after. The stairway was long, but she didn’t feel tired. Everything was so much more interesting than any museum that she had ever seen. The geometric walls, the square patterns of the floor. Serah was in a trance as she made her way upward. The paths and stairs were fairly complex, but she never got lost. Like before, the way before her became brighter when she reached it. Showing her the way perhaps, but it helped her go higher.

What was this place made for, she wondered. Questions she had thought about many times over the years came to mind. It didn’t seem that this place was made for anything evil. She couldn’t feel anything malevolent in the air.
“But... I am a bit tired. I don’t think I’ll be able to make it to the top...”
She had already passed through many stairs, paths and small rooms. She rested herself against the stairs for a moment, and looked down. She wasn’t even half way up. Of course this was the same ruins that she always thought nearly touched the heavens. It wouldn’t be easy to get to the top of this place.
“Just a little bit more...”

She thought if she’s going to go back down anyway, she might as well go to the midway point. Her feet were tired, but she carried on. She was breathing heavily, going slowly up the stairs, when something caught her eye.
“How beautiful!”
On the edge of the next landing there was a pillar of light. Different from the lights on the pathway, it was a soft, green light.
“I’ll rest over there. That light probably means it’s a rest area.”

When she got closer, she saw that there were more pillars of light further up. The light washed down over her, erasing her weariness. Yes, this must be a rest area, she thought, as she leaned against the pedestal. Suddenly there came a rumbling from inside the ruins. Surprised, Serah jumped up. The floor and walls in front of her began to move. She realized she must have been to optimistic about those pillars of light. They didn’t mark a rest area, but some kind of transporter.

Worried, Serah looked around. Stairways were made flat, pathways turned into walls, the whole inside of the ruins was changing. On the floor below, a huge cylinder fell down with a groan. I wonder if that’s a power source, she thought.
Suddenly, the stairway in front of her disappeared. She thought it would become a straight path like the others, but no. There was nothing there. It turned into a dead end. “Now what’ll I do...”

The rumbling stopped, and everything became quiet again. She only had a brief moment of relief before a strange red pattern floated in the space before her. It was the same strange pattern that she had seen on the lower floors. Except, she thought she had seen it before, before she ever came here. Where have I seen it? she thought. The red pattern suddenly let out a burst of bright light. Serah covered her face. A strange board appeared in the air. Not really a board, more like a floor that floats in the air.
“This is... like an elevator, right? An ancient one.”

Continued in next post


----------



## Bender (Dec 15, 2009)

She had seen ancient elevators, when she had visited one of the historical sites of Cocoon. But this “elevator” was far different from the ones she had seen before.“I guess I’ll just have to ride it and see.”
Serah jumped on the platform. She didn’t even think that it might be dangerous. Like the lights on the pathways and stairs before, the elevator grew brighter too, leading her on. She was right, the elevator slowly started moving upward. Serah felt satisfied just that it would take her to the top.
The ceiling grew closer. The light became so bright it hurt. Finally the elevator stopped. Have I reached the top floor? Serah wondered. The air here felt cooler than it did on the bottom floor.
“Are these... crystal particles?”

Floating in the cool air were millions of tiny twinkling lights. Rather than think it beautiful, she felt, somewhere deep inside her, that it was holy. She straightened her back, and walked through the sparkling particles floating through the air. It’s times like this that make you want to pray, she thought. The doors opened, like they were telling her that they will soon answer her every question. She went in. It was dark. She started to worry that this might not be a place she should be entering. But the path brightened. It wasn’t as bright as the path she was on before, but neither was it dark. This must be the right path, she thought.

Serah continued on, and the light grew slowly brighter. Yes this is right, she said to herself, I’m on the right path.
“Is something... there?”
She couldn’t quite see in the faint light. There was something ahead of her, something huge. Something alive. And it’s moving. Inside of it, a cold light gleamed.
“A crystal!? But, but why?”
In the next moment a bright burning light burst forth. It was a pure white light, so bright that she had to close her eyes. But a picture formed in her mind. It was big, and horrible.
What... What is it!?

She screamed but nothing escaped her throat. The large, horrible something raised itself up and writhed. There was a cry, but she couldn’t hear it. No, no I can hear it. It’s a song. Someone is singing. What song is this? What does it mean?
Then, she could no longer think. Everything grew dark.

 Episode Zero: Part I [Encounter] - Chapter Five
Lightning thought she would just walk around aimlessly for awhile before heading to work, but found herself at the shopping mall. Every year tourists come from all around for the fireworks festival in Bowdam. The festival had been around since ancient times, and there were quite a few legends surrounding it. The most popular being, “If you pray to the fireworks, your wish will come true.” Just that. Nothing else required. All you have to do is pray. Probably because it was so simple it had been believed in for decades, possibly longer.

Everyone has wishes. No matter how happy you are, there will be something that could make you happier. That’s why on the night of the festival Bowdam’s gates swell with many times the usual number of people. With that many people gathering together all at once, accidents are bound to happen. So on festival night Bowdam’s security force are out on patrol. That night Lightning would be responsible for the area between the shopping mall and the beach. It’s probably a good idea to check out my area beforehand, she thought. I can figure out where each store is, decide where I will assign my soldiers, and what I should move to prevent accidents. For example, I should put a lot of people around this accessory shop. Or at least tell them that they should be on guard. Any shop with jewels in it would be in danger of robbery.

She looked in one of the windows and something caught her eye. A large pendent hung from a delicate chain was on display. The pendent was of Cocoon and some sort of strange shaped object. Lightning didn’t know much about jewelry, but it looked like something Serah would like. Walking around and looking at all the things in the mall made Lightning realize how long it’s been since she’d window shopped like this. Probably since the last time she went shopping with Serah. It’s been a long time since the last time we went shopping together, she thought. Ever since I joined the army.

She suddenly felt guilty. After joining, she thought that once she got used to her job she would make it up to Serah. But then a year passed, and she got more responsibility. She got even busier. Before she knew it, not only were they not going out together but they were hardly speaking with each other. When she joined, Serah was still in middle school. She was probably worried about what she would do after school or her relationships with others. Everyone has problems when they are that age. She probably wanted to ask Lightning’s advice on a lot of things. But no, Lightning had been too busy at work to listen.

Serah had probably been lonely. She probably just wanted someone to talk to... that’s probably how she got drawn to a show-off like Snow. If that’s the case, she thought, then this is all my fault. If only I had been there for Serah. Even if I was busy, I could have made time for her. Why didn’t I? I swore before our mother’s grave that I would protect her, but I only made her feel lonely, so much so that she got in with that horrible man. And it’s all my fault....
“Oh, how cute!”
Lightning turned at the merry voice. A mother and son had stopped in front of a transportation container at the pet shop.
“You like this kind of thing mom?”
“What? But you used to like these too. You’d always stand in front of the store crying, saying ‘I want one, I want one!’”
“And how many years ago was that?”
“Not too long ago... only ten years.”

Mother and son were both looking into the container. Even from behind you could tell they got along well. The son’s hair was cool silver, while the color of the mother’s hair was much warmer. Even though their hair color was different, their faces looked alike. They say boys usually look like their mothers. His height made him look about fourteen or fifteen years old. The bright orange jacket he wore made him look even more that age. I was that age when my mother died, she thought a little sadly.
“These are really good with kids. They’re clever, and become easily attached to their owners.”

The pet shop owner told them as he took a small bird from the container and put it into a cage. It was a chocobo chick. “These are sold out everywhere right now. Ewleede’s shop just got some the day before yesterday and already they’re sold out. We’re going to go and get replacements soon.”

When we were children they weren’t as popular as they are now, Lightning thought, but a few people in her class had baby chocobos. Serah had a friend that she would often play with that had one, and her eyes would always sparkle when she would talk about it.
“So would you like to buy one?”
“Oh no, unfortunately we’re on vacation. It would be too far to take it all the way to Palumpolum.”

When she heard the word “vacation”, that gave Lightning an idea. A vacation. That might be a good idea. It would be a good way to make it up to Serah for making her so lonely. She could take Serah away somewhere. Though she wouldn’t be able to take a long vacation, if she put a bunch of her days off together, they could go on a short trip. Once the festival was over with their schedule would probably be more flexible and she could put in for some time off.

On my birthday, she thought, we could talk about it. On Lightning’s birthday they always spent it by making dinner together. Then Serah would give her a present that she had put a lot of thought into. This time she would be able to say thank you for the gift by telling her they would go on vacation. Just the two of them.
While they were on vacation she would listen to anything Serah wanted to talk about. To make up for all the time they hadn’t talked. They would have a fun time and eat delicious foods. Of course when they got back from vacation she would make enough time to talk with Serah. She wouldn’t let her be lonely anymore. If she wasn’t lonely anymore, surely she’d open her eyes and realize that she’d almost been duped by that horrible man. And then, she’d go to the university in Eden. If she made a lot of new friends, and saw new places, surely she’d completely forget about Snow.

Lightning decided it was an excellent idea. It was all thanks to that mother and son who gave her the idea. She turned around wanting to say thank you, but they were no longer in front of the pet shop. She saw them walking away together in the crowd. They had looked so happy, it made her feel warm inside thinking about them.
Thank you, Lightning thought, I hope you enjoy the rest of your vacation.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2009)

Wall of text hurt Sephiroth brain.


----------



## Bender (Dec 15, 2009)

Imma just put the link for where I found web novelization since my comp is sucking for me right now.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 15, 2009)

These were linked a couple of pages ago. If you wanted us to read it a couple of Links wouldnt hurt.
Anyway i dont see Yagg as a main villain, he will probably redeem himself by helping the heroes in the end.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 15, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Wall of text hurt Sephiroth brain.



As do spikey haired metrosexuals, giant swords, strange alien parents, weird balls of MAGICK POWAZ and of course... Crazy scientists who never make any actual sense. Ever.

Sephy never did have it easy, poor guy. Every game he shows up in, people wanna kick his arse.


----------



## Bender (Dec 15, 2009)

Athrum said:


> These were linked a couple of pages ago. If you wanted us to read it a couple of Links wouldnt hurt.
> Anyway i dont see Yagg as a main villain, he will probably redeem himself by helping the heroes in the end.



Nah, Yaag seems too much like a nice guy good guy I definitely think it's Galenth who's the main villain.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> As do spikey haired metrosexuals, giant swords, strange alien parents, weird balls of MAGICK POWAZ and of course... Crazy scientists who never make any actual sense. Ever.
> 
> Sephy never did have it easy, poor guy. Every game he shows up in, people wanna kick his arse.


KEYBLADZ. 



Athrum said:


> These were linked a couple of pages ago. If you wanted us to read it a couple of Links wouldnt hurt.
> Anyway i dont see Yagg as a main villain, he will probably redeem himself by helping the heroes in the end.


Yeah he doesn't seem intelligent enough or cunning, Jihl does though.


----------



## Mai Shiranui (Dec 15, 2009)

I usually have more fun doing all the crazy secret/side stuff that has nothing really to do with the main plotline of the game.  i.e. Gold Saucer


----------



## Damaris (Dec 15, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> KEYBLADZ.



AS LONG HE'S SURROUNDED BY LIGHT, THE DARKNESS DOESN'T MATTER

poor sephiroth gets beat down more with every new KH game


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 15, 2009)

So I heard the game leaked onto the internets today?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 15, 2009)

I hope they have something similar to hunts. Loved those in FFXII though I was sad I couldn't refight some of them.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Dec 15, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> So I heard the game leaked onto the internets today?



Yeah. A level 68 boss was spoiled on GameFaqs.

I think that's it for me and GameFaqs, though.  Following other peoples' play experiences really does ruin the experience for yourself. I learned that from KH2's release.


----------



## Memos (Dec 15, 2009)

Btw I wanna share this with you guys you've heard of Final Fantasy XIII: Episode Zero right? Taken from FFXIII wikia Courtesy of FF forums



> series of web novellas written by Jun Eishima, depicting the thirteen days leading up to the events of Final Fantasy XIII. The first part of the series, titled "Encounter", is about how Serah became a L'Cie and her relationship with Snow.
> 
> The second part of the series is titled "Friends". It is small story about Hope and his family before his mother died.
> 
> Part three, titled "Family", is depicting the story of Sazh and his son Dajh



I wanna  post it for you guys  

Episode Zero: Part I [Encounter] Chapter One
She knew she was surrounded, but she felt no nervousness or panic. She only thought about how it would save her the time it would take to look for them. ?Just like we heard?, Lightning murmured as she readied her sword. There were several Bloodbaths, a monster that looks like a fish with amphibious arms and legs that lives by the water?s edge. On the outskirts of the Coastal City Bowdam, these sorts of aquatic monsters appear quite often. It?s not only humans that want to live here, with it?s warm temperature, water, and resort-like atmosphere, it seems even monsters find it easy living.

She could detect four of the reddish grey lumps in the area. She sensed two behind her. One began to creep about. It was preparing to attack. She sliced her sword down the right side of her vision. Resistance. Now to the left. Her sword flashed, becoming her name, through the Bloodbath?s vitals. Now two are down. She felt something jump at her back. But at that speed there should be no problem. She breathed a small sigh. She whipped around and cut him down, now only one left behind her...It was then. She jumped back. She heard gunshot, and the Bloodbath burst open. Now one more was covered in it?s own green body fluids.
"We?ll help!?

She heard a woman?s voice along with the racket of the airbike. You aren?t helping, you?re just in the way, she thought, irritated, and lowered her weapon. The Bloodbath?s attention had already turned away from Lightning. She didn?t need to look up to know that the owner of that voice was a lower class woman By the sound of the airbike it was obviously remodeled. It wasn?t one that was designed with safety first in mind for the regular market, nor was it a military model that was made for silence. It was a different sound. The woman riding that wouldn?t be a citizen or a soldier.

It was not, in fact, the woman who had a gun in one hand while controlling the airbike with the other. It was a blue haired man. He was very young. He had feather and jewel decorations all over, and even from afar you could see he was very flashy in appearance. Behind him was a black haired woman holding a huge gun at the ready. The airbike descended quickly, and the woman stood up and fired off her gun. The two remaining Bloodbath?s flew back, one after the other, and grew still. She wasn?t a bad shot. Of course, that was after she?d already wasted half her round.The airbike flew down around Lightning slowly, and put on the breaks. It was driven by someone who knows what he?s doing.
?Hey there soldier, you were in a tough spot weren?t you??

The black haired woman put up her gun and smiled. The neckline of her shirt was low and open. Lightning could see a butterfly tattoo on the upper part of her shoulder blades. If the blue haired man could be said to have a lot of decorations, this woman could be said to be showing a lot of skin. Either one was not wearing clothes that someone who uses a gun would normally wear. All of those decorations hanging down would just get in the way of a gun fight. And a large gun like that heats up easily. With that much skin showing she wouldn?t be protected from burns. Amateurs, she decided, and then asked:
?Who are you??
?We?re Nora.?

Even though Lightning meant to sound hard and cold, the other woman hardly seemed to notice. Her amber colored eyes whirled, as if she were amused. ?If you?re a soldier from Bowdam you?ve at least heard a little bit about us right??
Confident. Lightning was interested in how she managed to get so confident, but she didn?t have the time to ask.
?Sorry, never.? She said, her voice curt, and she spun on her heel. She could hear their voices behind her.
But....??Weird, I could have sworn we were more famous than that.?
She walked faster so she wouldn?t have to hear their voices anymore. How annoying. They interfered with her mission, and they actually thought they were helping her. She couldn?t stand how they looked so proud of themselves, so she lied to them, and she hated herself for that too. Yes, she had lied. Lied that she had never heard of Nora. She knew of them. She had heard of a group using a small shop on the beach as a headquarters. That shop was actually a cafe, meant for tourists but mostly used by local regulars. Though it?s not the kind of place that would be popular among high school girls.

?We?re like a nora-cat, a stray, that?s how we got our name.? Even more annoying, to remember that now. Lightning took our her wireless. Don?t think of unnecessary things, she said to herself. Call up the sergeant major and inform him the job is finished. That?s the most important thing to do right now.

There were already many soldiers at the reconvening point. The Bloodbaths weren?t far from the place they were reported to be. When it?s against fast moving monsters it isn?t this easy. Monsters hate humans, so you won?t see them in business or residential districts, but the outskirts are a different story. To people living in the quiet neighborhoods built outside of the city, monsters are a huge problem. Though even an amateur can take care of one small one, they usually move in large groups. The only ones living alone are the largest and strongest of monsters. In other words, ones that if you see them then the smartest course of action would be to contact the army immediately. That?s the job usually put to the security force, Lightning?s unit.

Other soldiers came up to her, congratulating her on a job well done. Lightning looked for her superior officer. No, she didn?t really need to look for him. Sergeant Major Amoda could be heard from anywhere. She went in the direction of his hearty laugh.

Lightning frowned. Amoda was talking with a group she?s never seen before. And next to them was a remodeled airbike. It looked a lot like the one that blue haired man had been flying. Who was that man who was talking with the sergeant major all friendly-like? He stood confidently, but seemed to be sweltering. She couldn?t tell whether it was from his clothes or the way he moved. But she could tell just from looking at him that he was their leader.

Their eyes met. Lightning stared back. She admits it was rude of her, but the man got a slightly suspicious look on his face. Realizing something was happening, Sergeant Major Amoda looked back.
?Hey, Commander, welcome back.?

He?s at it again, Lightning thought, shrugging her shoulders. He likes these kind of jokes.?Commander? What sort of joke is this now, Sergeant Major?? Putting emphasis on ?Sergeant Major?. Unlike when she first joined, she?d gotten good at ignoring his jokes. Of course, sometimes it?s necessary to strike back. ?Well you are our raid leader, right?? If he?s going to be like this there nothing really that she could say, so she sighed, and decided to ignore him.

?So who is this?? She looked over to the man next to her. It didn?t matter whether you saw him from far away or up close, he looked no different. He looked like bad news.
?They?re Nora, Sergeant.? A young solider cut in to the conversation.
?Haven't you heard of them??
Not Nora again, nearly showing her irritation. I?d just got them out of my head and here they are back for more.
?A vigilante group made up of young people from the city.? He had obviously taken Lightning?s silence as a lack of knowledge on her part. Amoda added,
?Their leader is Snow here.? She felt a mixture of elation and disappointment at being proved right.

?Hey.? His off-hand greeting made her even more irritated. Can?t he be a little bit more polite? she thought.
?This is our raid commander. She might be young, but she?s good.? For proof, Amoda touched the handle of Lightning?s sword with his fingertips.
?This is a sword she got recently. A Blaze Edge... though you guys wouldn?t really understand, if any soldier saw this they would know what it meant.?
?Sergeant Major, let?s not talk about...? Lightning knew what he was going to say next and meant to stop him, but Amoda ignored her and continued.?This is a sword given to only the best soldiers. What I?m saying is, the ones who have this sword have amazing abilities. Isn?t that something?? Now that?s going a bit overboard with praise, Lightning thought. She wanted to stop him before he started going on like that, but she can never get a word in edgewise.

?And her Blaze Edge is special. It has an inscription on it that says, now what was it? ?White flash..... take on my name.? wasn?t it?? In her mind she corrected him, ?Call upon my name?, but she couldn?t say it allowed, it was too embarrassing.

?Please, let?s just leave it at that okay?? Even though he was half joking, she was happy hearing such words from her superior officer. But there is a limit to how far you should go. Especially that Snow guy was in front of her saying ?Is that right?? and ?Wow that?s amazing.? while looking straight at her. It was just unbearable.

?Alright, alright.? Amoda looked disappointed at first, but then laughed uproariously.?Ah, well. So that?s why our sergeant here was able to finish up so quickly. You guys were disappointed that there wasn?t much of a catch this time either, yeah?? ?Nah, it?s not only the monsters that were reported that are around you know.?
?Really??

?Yeah, if we smoke ?em out, they come one after the other.?
?Hey now, I?m okay with smoking them out, but don?t make too much of a disturbance.? And then he said, of course of course, and agreed wholehearted. Vigilante force? Lightning thought. Don?t make me laugh. Just a group of amateurs who?ve gotten guns and are acting all justice league... She wanted to tell them what she thought of them, but it wouldn?t change anything. You can only criticize when you expect improvement. If you don?t, then it?s just a waste of breath. ?You guys have a lot of energy don?t you. Why don?t you join the army??


?Rules and uniforms just don?t fit our personality you know?? Why does this guy keep saying things that are sure to get on peoples nerves? Lightning thought. He makes me beyond angry. But Sargeant Major Amoda just laughed and said, ?Watch what you say?, while slapping Snow on the back, like a good friend. ?Well now that the monsters are cleaned up, we?ll be going.? At Snow?s words, they all climbed onto the airbike.

?You guys better not get away with yourselves and get caught.? The young soldier from before yelled at them. He was close to them in age, and they seemed friendly.
?PSICOM?s nothing like us, and they won?t over look you.?
PSICOM. Public Safety and Information. The secret service within the army, they only take elite soldiers. The security force works closely with the people, so you could say they have ?warmth?. But PSICOM doesn?t have that. No, PSICOM would not allow Nora to exist. But a group made up of nothing but regular citizens don?t know that. And all the members of Nora scoffed at the young soldiers kind words.

?We?ll be okay. We?re stronger than any army.? The leader will be the leader, and members of the group are members. But the young soldier didn?t seem to mind, and just said ?A little overconfident aren?t ya?? while laughing. Lightning thought that, not only are they lacking good sense, but they aren?t even realizing things that any normal person would realize. So, she thought that ignoring them and forgetting about them would be best. But...

?Wait.? When she realized what she was doing, she had already followed after them, and stopped him. She had to say one thing, just one thing.
?Your name is Snow, isn?t it.?
?Yeah?? Snow had been preparing to take off, he turn around.
?You?re the one whose been following my little sister around.?
?Little sister??
?Serah Farron.? She hadn?t even finished saying Serah?s name before Snow said ?Ah!? and leapt out of the airbike, running towards her.
?So you?re Serah?s sister eh? You?re face looks similar, but you both seem so different.? He looked so happy, Lightning felt bewildered. He was like a child who?s found some candy.

?Serah said that her sister was a soldier. When we met I thought maybe it might be you, but you really are her sister.? He said her name so familiarly that the irritation she had felt earlier returned to her. She was just getting ready to shout at him, when he stuck out his right hand.
?Nice to meet you! I?m Snow Villiers.? His hand was huge. She thought that maybe because he was wearing leather gloves that it made his hand look even bigger. No, asking for a handshake while wearing gloves. This man really knows nothing about propriety.

?Don?t get involved with my sister.? She ignored his outstretched hand. She didn?t feel like being friendly with him.?Why?? Snow?s eyes went from his out stretched fingers to Lightning?s face and back. He must not have understood what she said.
?I said, don?t get involved with my sister.? Snow pulled his hand back. He finally understood it was being rejected. Even so, he didn?t give up, and he said hesitantly:
?And if I did?? I don?t need to answer him, I?ve said what I planned to say, she thought. She tried to turn her back on him, but something hit her toes.

A coconut. It was a kind of coconut that comes from the Bowdam palm tree, and if you say ?palm tree? around here people will think of this tree. It grows quickly, and the loves are big and wide and are enjoyed by people walking on the beach. But they are different from the regular palm tree in that the coconuts are not for eating. They are huge, and it doesn?t matter whether you steam them or cook them they can?t be eaten. Like this man, Lightning thought.

?So, if did? Then what?? She put her foot down on the coconut.
?Don?t.? She slowly put her fingers together and cracked the joints. This wasn?t how she had planned on getting rid of the man chasing after her sister, but it just couldn?t be helped. But then, the foot she had on the coconut fell. Snow had kicked the coconut into the air, and it made an arc, landing in his hand. He was like a kid who was good at ball kicking.
?Sorry, but even if you punch me, it won?t work.? Does he want to say that some woman?s punch wouldn?t be strong enough, or is he saying that he just won?t listen to her words. Probably both.

?Because I?m hard headed.? He smiled as he said it, making her more angry. She turned her back on him, and walked away. I don?t like him, she thought. Taking children and acting as their general, cheering on the weak... horrible man. Why does Serah find him interesting? Of course, she just finds him interesting. She doesn?t actually like him. Of course.
?Sergeant Farron, do you know him??

They couldn?t have heard what they were talking about, but they were probably able to see them fighting. The young solider looked anxious when he asked.
?No, not really.? She didn?t know him. And she never planned to have anything to do with him again. Not just herself, but her Serah as well.
?I?m going back.? Lightning brushed her hair back, and walked away.

Episode Zero: Part I [Encounter] Chapter Two
The sea breeze felt good on her cheek. Serah walked aimless along the promenade, and stretched her arms out wide. The weather was beautiful. The area around the promenade was quiet. In this season all the tourists go to the beach to swim in the ocean. Team Nora?s cafe has probably been busy since morning. Even if it weren?t the season, today is Lebreau?s day to work. Her cooking always manages to bring in the locals.
That?s probably why Snow was late. He probably said ?I?ll leave the rest to you guys.? and then tried to leave, but then one of the regulars dragged him into a conversation. Seeing that image in her mind made Serah smile.
?Hey!? she heard a voice say, and she turned around. It wasn?t Snow. It was the member of Nora named Gadot. Since he was riding the airbike by himself, he was probably just returning to work. Or maybe Lebreau had asked him to get some ingredients.

?So, he?s going to be late... right?? She looked up at him and said as the airbike stopped beside her. Though he?s shorter than Snow, his large muscles often make people think of him as a giant. When Serah first met him she thought he looked big and scary, of course now she felt different.
?Got caught by one of the regulars??
?Bingo. And it will probably take awhile too.? I wonder if it?s one of those long-winded customers, Serah thought. She couldn?t be sure whether Snow or Lebreau had asked Gadot to come as a messenger.
?Okay, I understand. Thank you.?
?Nah, I was coming this way anyway.? And with that Gadot said ?see ya?, and took off again on the airbike. Serah waved goodbye and watched him leave.

The quiet returned, and Serah began walking again. There is a place down near the end of the promenade where sea birds gather. She decided she?d wait for Snow down there. She never got tired of watching the sea birds playing in the waves. Serah wished she had brought something that she could have given them as food.
?I love this city,? Serah murmured. The birds playing in the ocean, the color of the sky, the leaves rustling gently in the trees, even the beautifully maintained promenade. But this was Serah?s last year of high school. It has already been decided that should would go to the university in the Capital City of Eden. It?s the road she herself chose, but just thinking of leaving the city made her sad. Snow always says,

?Eden is just over there. We can see each other whenever we want.? and he?d smile. Serah would always tell herself, it?s not like we?ll never see each other again. Never seeing someone again, that is something Serah understood well.
The first one was her father. Even though she wasn?t an age that could understand death, Serah understood that she would never see her father again. When her mother died of a sickness, she felt it even stronger, the pain of losing someone forever. Losing someone right in front of you. Snow too, he was raised by the same insitution that Gadot, Lebreau and Yuge were. They knew the same pain. That?s why they look at people with such kindness. Even if they don?t realize it.

I?m happy, Serah realized. I?m happy, so even having a little distance between us hurts. Being able to meet everyday, and talk about silly things, being surrounded by kind people. It?s been so fun, that to lose even a little bit of it hurts.
?Spoiled brat. You?re being greedy.? She hit herself lightly on the head with her fist. Eden is not really as close as Snow says, but still it?s true that if we want to see each other we can. So I?m going to stop feeling so sorry for myself. I don?t want to lose the time I have left here feeling this way.
She had just decided, when she saw someone running down the promenade. It was Snow. He had come sooner than she?d thought. He probably had tried his best to finish the conversation as quickly as possible.
?Over here!? She jumped up and waved her hands.
?Did you see my sister!?? She couldn?t help yelling. Snow was slightly out of breath from running full force down the promenade, but as soon as he caught his breath, he said ?Yeah I saw Lightning.?

?Yesterday, we ran into each other.?
Aha, so that?s why, Serah said to herself.
?Why, did she say something about me??
?Nothing. But she was in a really bad mood, so I thought it was odd.? Although she was in a bad mood, she acted the same as always. Lightning never pouts like a child when she is upset. She has always been too proud to show how she is feeling. But Serah could somehow tell her sister?s moods. Like some invisible field around her slightly changes. If she were to compare it to anything she would say it?s like static electricity. You can?t see it but if you were to touch it you could feel the shock.

Snow seems to be trying to get himself hurt, Serah thought with a bitter laugh. Lightning and Snow are exact opposites. Snow is faithful to his feelings, what he is thinking shows up in his face and actions, and in his words. His feelings and speech are tied tightly together. He would never lie or cheat. That?s why Serah felt she could trust him, but her sister felt differently. They don?t have anything in common, they?re like oil and water.
?Dammit...? Snow scratched his head. ?What should we do??
At first Serah didn?t get his meaning, but then she understood.
?It?s okay, you can still come.? Next week was Lightning?s birthday. Serah got her to take some time off, just so the three of them to celebrate together.
?Let?s tell her we?re dating.?
?Yeah, it?s horrible having to hide it.?

Serah had planned on introducing Snow to her at the birthday party. She didn?t want to have Lightning take time off just to introduce him, since that would just irritate her and with her being so busy... But Serah didn?t want to wait too long before going through with it.
?If we just talk to her she?ll understand. She really is nice.? Lightning is someone who is not only tough on herself, but tough on others. And once she?s decided something, she?ll almost never go back on it, so others think her stubborn. But that is how she has been able to protect and care for me, Serah thought. Even though she was still the age where you want to be taken care of, she threw her childhood away to become strong for Serah. At their father?s funeral, and their mother?s funeral, she was their holding Serah?s hand. It was like she was saying, no matter what happens, I?ll be there for you. Serah had never forgotten the warmth of her sister?s hand....

Ah, she finally found something that Lightning and Snow have in common. Even if their personalities are completely different, there is just one thing. I love them both, Serah whispered, deep in her heart. They have that in common.
?No, it?ll be okay. We have to tell her. We have to get her to accept us.?
?But if she gets mad, she?ll probably kill me.? Snow said it as a joke. Serah, trying not to burst out laughing, made her face look serious.
?If only that is all that would happen. If she gets pissed, she?ll destroy all of Cocoon.?

?She would wouldn?t she?? Snow furrowed his brows. But that was too much. Serah unintentionally let out a laugh, and Snow threw his head back and roared with laughter. I hope one day the three of us can laugh together like this, Serah thought. No we will be able to. On her birthday.
?Snow!? They heard behind them, after they had been laughing for awhile.
?What?s up Maqui?? Snow yelled as the airbike came closer.
?They?re going out. We picked up on the army?s wireless communication. Seems there?s monsters in the woods. It?s time for Team Nora!?
?Got it? Snow said, as the airbike came in to land.
?Sorry Serah, I?ve got to borrow the General.?
?Okay!? Serah jokingly bowed to him. Maqui was only one year younger than her, so she felt he was like a classmate.

?Sorry to intrude.? Maqui said, laughing. Snow said ?bastard? and pretended to punch him. They were like brothers.
?Alright, well, I?m going to go home then.?
?Wait! Ah, can you wait for me? I want to go shopping with you.?
?For what?? Snow closed one of his eyes as he jumped in the airbike
?For your sister?s present.?
?Oh, a birthday present!?
?I want us both to choose one. You can go on ahead to the shopping mall if you want, and look around....?
?No, I?ll wait here. I'll just go walk around the Strange Ruins.?
?Okay,? Snow said, as the airbike took off.
?We?ll clean things up quickly!?
?Be careful!? Serah said, waving her hand, though Snow and Maqui were already in the sky. She laughed, ?You really are fast.?

Episode Zero: Part I [Encounter] Chapter Three
She had tried not to look like she was in a bad mood, though she was worried that it didn?t work. When she had returned home late last night, she didn?t really talk much with Serah. I?m tired, she said, and shut herself in her room. She didn?t want to say anything she might regret. Lightning thought if she opened her mouth she would start yelling at Serah to break up with that guy. She didn?t want to tell Serah she was against it. She knew her sister?s temperament better than anyone. Though she seems to be gentle and weak, on the inside she is tough. If Lightning told her that she was against it just because she didn?t like him, Serah would try to change Lightning?s mind and keep arguing about it until she did. She didn?t want to have to go through that.

Lightning sighed, and cleaned the tray she used for breakfast. On days she has to leave early they would eat breakfast together, but on days like today when she had to leave later she ate alone. When Lightning got up Serah had already left. Even so, she had already prepared breakfast. Lightning?s work schedule was always changing, and she?d always had to leave quickly.
Their father died early, and when their mother was alive she had to work. So Lightning?s experience with housework was far longer than Serah?s. Serah, however, was a far better cook than Lightning.
?Serah?s just better at choosing delicious food.?
?Mm-hmm, and I?m a better cook too.? She remembered the conversations she would have with her mother and Serah. She was always happy and smiling. But then their mother fell ill.

It was just before she died. After school Lightning went with Serah to their mother?s hospital. Serah kept trying to run, but Lightning held onto her hand, saying ?Don?t run, it?s dangerous.? over and over. If it was like always, she would have just been saying that, while trying to run herself. But today was different.Yesterday, when she had arrived home from school, the doctor had contacted her, telling her that her mother had worsened. The next time she goes into a fit could be dangerous, he said.

There were no other family to tell. So the doctor had no choice but to tell the fifteen year old Lightning the details of her mother?s illness. If anything happens, he said, there is a social services person I can introduce you to. He told her many places she could go to get help. There are programs so that children without guardians can live freely. You don?t have to worry. You only have to think about yourself and your sister. That?s what the doctor said.But, with his words Lightning realized that she?d have to take all responsibility now. Did it show in her face? she wondered. Looking back she felt her mother knew what she was thinking.
?I?m feeling good today. Yes, I think I want to eat some fruit. Serah, would you go and buy some for me??
?I?ll go.? Lightning said, standing. But her mother smiled.
?Serah?s better at choosing delicious food.?
?Mm-hmm, and I?m a better cook too.? Serah said, proud of herself. She left the sick room.
?There will be a lot of things you?ll have to do now, not just cooking.? Her mother said. Serah?s footsteps faded into the distance. Lightning?s mother smiled at her. Yes, she understands, Lightning thought. That?s why she asked Serah for the fruit. Now she?ll talk more about what I?ll have to do. But, she didn?t.
?But you know, you don?t have to do it all by yourself. There are a lot of things Serah can help you with too.?
?But, mom...? She couldn?t say anything else. Her mother stretched out her hand, and held Lightning close. She stroked her hair like a small child. Lightning felt like she would cry.
?Cute little spoiled girl. We used to call you that, before Serah was born.?
?I don?t remember that...?

?Once Serah was born, you became an older sister. You were only three. Both me and your father no longer could call you our spoiled girl.? Her mother?s voice was laughing, but Lightning could hear the pain in it. The hand stroking her hair was so thin.
?After your father died, you always helped me, didn?t you. You always watched over Serah. You?re such a good big sister. That?s why I?m not worried about Serah. Because you?ll be there for her.? Her mother continued, ?But Serah will be there for you too. She will help you when it hurts, she will give you strength. Don?t forget that.? And then her mother said, once more, in a small voice, ?My little spoiled girl?.....

The condition of her illness changed quickly after that. She had already prepared herself for it, so she accepted it without a word. That day, the moment she was held by her mother like a small child, her childhood was over. She no longer had anyone she could call mother. So she was no longer a child. Could no longer be a child.
?You don?t have to do it all yourself.? Her mother had said that. But the only one who could protect Serah was her. Of course, she realized, I have to do it all myself.
I want to be an adult. She felt it keenly. To protect Serah, to make my only little sister happy, I have to become an adult as fast as I can. If I can?t be an adult by law, I will have to get rid of the name my parent?s gave me and make myself an adult. It?s okay right, if I?m no longer my mother?s daughter. In exchange I will be Serah?s guardian. I will protect her. She made a vow in front of her mother?s grave. She took herself a new name, Lightning.

At the sound of her holster failing she came back to herself. She hadn?t even realized, but she had already gotten dressed. She smiled humorlessly. It wasn?t even time to leave yet.
But she had woken up earlier than she?d planned. Probably because of what happened yesterday, she wasn?t able to sleep very well. Understandable, she said to herself for the millionth time, and sighed. It just had to be that guy. She wasn?t the type of over protective sister that would want to chase away all the guys who talked to her little sister. She wanted someone who would make Serah happy. She wanted someone who would protect her. She wouldn?t let anyone who couldn?t do that near her. He didn?t have to be a smooth talker or have anything good about him you could see. He just had treat her well, and be willing to protect her.

But that man could never protect her, Lightning thought. He?s just some guy playing king of the mountain. At the first sign of trouble he?d abandon Serah and run. If she let Serah cool her head a bit she?d come to understand. A straight A high school student and some worthless unemployed man could never work out.
If mother was alive, could we stop Serah together?
No, probably not. Lightning?s shoulders drooped. Father was sort of a dangerous type himself. He was easy-going and good-natured, but he wasn?t very reliable. Now that I?m an adult I understand that, Lightning thought. Of course, when I was a child I loved my father. In my memory he was always bright and laughing. But, if he had lived longer would I have been critical of his easy-going nature? I probably would have rebelled against him.

Mother chose father anyway. She probably would have been soft for someone like Snow. She probably would have said, ?If it?s the person Serah loves...? and just accepted it. So it?s up to me to protect Serah from him. I?m not mother, or father. They might have accepted it. But I won?t. Never. She put on her leather gloves, and opened the door of her room. She decided to leave early today.

Episode Zero: Part I [Encounter] Chapter Four
According to old records, the Strange Ruins of Bowdam have been here for hundreds of years. The old buildings and residences of Cocoon are usually called ?historic?, but things from Pulse are called ?strange ruins?.
It was probably brought here during the War of Revelations, as materials to repair the places that had been destroyed. It is well know that the fal?Cie would bring in materials from Pulse to maintain the structures of Cocoon. But the strange thing is, in all those hundreds of years it was never used as materials to repair the buildings, it was never used for construction, it was never returned to Pulse. It had just remained in Bowdam, waiting.

Whether there are plans for it, or whether it is being saved for something, no one knows. For the immortal fal?Cie several hundred years mean nothing. No human could understand the thoughts of the fal?Cie. In any case, it was all a mystery. Perhaps those close to the government knew something more, but a regular citizen like Serah knew nothing.
?No matter how many times I see it, I still think it?s strange....? Serah looked up at the towering ruins. Who could have built this?

Normal humans cannot live on Pulse. Frequent natural disasters and violent monsters running rampant make it impossible. She had heard that the only ones living there were practically barbarians. There is no way they could have built such a large complicated structure. She had heard, also, that on Pulse there is a fal?Cie just like there is on Cocoon. But unlike Cocoon?s fal?Cie, who only visits blessings on the people there, the fal?Cie of Pulse brings destruction.
If that that?s the case, then it couldn?t have been the fal?Cie of Pulse. If it had been built by something as terrible as that, then it would have been dangerous to Cocoon, and Cocoon?s fal?Cie would have destroyed it and used its materials.
But if it wasn?t the fal?Cie of Pulse, and it wasn?t the barbarians, then who had built it?

Many books and papers had been written on the subject. Everyone wanted to know. But no answers were found. It?s an old story, that no one would find the answer is understandable. Serah became interested in history because of mysteries like these. And because of that her grades in history became much higher. She sometimes thought that if she hadn?t grown up around the Strange Ruins of Bowdam that she wouldn?t have become as interested in history, but she didn?t know for sure.

There was nothing like an unsolved mystery to exhilarate Serah. Even if there was no right answer, it was fun just imagining what it could be. Of course, if the mystery was solved that would make it even better.
?If only I could go inside.?
But there were no entrances to the ruins. There was no information reported about what was inside. Whether there was open space just like any building or not was unknown. Serah touched the outside. It wasn?t made of stone or metal. It was cool to the touch. No, it was probably some sort of metal, just not a kind that she saw everyday. Or at least not one used for buildings.
When it was made in Pulse, it probably felt very different. It has been worn down by the wind and rain of Cocoon for hundreds of years. Probably not only the texture had been changed, but the color and shape may have changed as well.
Serah looked up at the top of the ruins, and slowly walked around it, keeping her gaze at the top. When she did that, it looked as if the ruins were moving. When she was little this was something her sister had showed her. She heard that her father had shown her sister. Serah had been there when he had shown it to her, but she couldn?t remember.

It never changes here, Serah thought. Five years before, ten years before, now. So probably five and ten years from now it will be the same too. Even after I die, she thought, it probably still be here, unchanged...
Then, she felt something strange. On the outside wall of the ruins she felt a change under her fingertips. Surprised, Serah looked at the wall. The outside wall had shifted, and that shift opened up into the inside.
Serah gazed in wonderment at the inside.
?It?s open!??
Since when? When she had been here a couple of days earlier there had been no change. She had looked at the ruins since she was little. She would never miss even the slightest change, especially not one as big as an entrance.
Perhaps a government research team had finally managed to open it. Serah walked a ways inside.
?Is anyone... here??

There was no answer. There were no guards, so it probably wasn?t a research mission.
?It will be okay if I look around for a little bit ...right??
If it were found out that she entered without permission, she would get in a lot of trouble, but in the end her curiosity won out.

She stepped softly inside the ruins. She hoped that she would at least be able to get to the very center. The center of the ruins from Pulse. This was something that came from outside of Cocoon. She was excited, thinking how close she was to finding out the secrets of the ruins. But the farther she went, the more she started to feel she was being disrespectful. The air inside the ruins was so cool and quiet.

The ruins seemed to be far bigger on the inside than the seemed on the outside. There were paths and stairs winding everywhere inside. It was obvious that there were no people here. Not only did she see no one, but heard no voices, not even any small sound. Despite that, the inside of the ruins was bright. There were lights along the pathways. As Serah went in deeper, she wondered what sort of device was used. The lights seemed to get brighter, as if they were showing her the way.
?Oh wow....!?
She had only meant it as a whisper, but it echoed loud in her ears. She put her hand to her mouth. She let out a small sigh, and looked again. The architecture was strange. The floor seemed to be made of stone, but it was completely different from any of the ancient buildings in Cocoon. The floor, and walls, and paths were all made perfectly straight. So it probably made by someone skilled. The lines met together elaborately, and created a beautiful harmony.
?I wonder what is in here??

She looked upwards. The ceiling far above was bright enough that she could see it clearly even from below. There was a flight of stairs that went up. There must be something there. In that moment the landing on the stairs brightened. It was like it was saying, ?If you want to know more, come.? Serah didn?t hesitate for a moment, and put her foot on the stairs. Her footsteps echoed. The stair steps felt like they were a different height than the were in Cocoon, but not so much that it caused her trouble to walk up them.

She went up a bit more, and came upon another straight path, but that path became another stairway shortly after. The stairway was long, but she didn?t feel tired. Everything was so much more interesting than any museum that she had ever seen. The geometric walls, the square patterns of the floor. Serah was in a trance as she made her way upward. The paths and stairs were fairly complex, but she never got lost. Like before, the way before her became brighter when she reached it. Showing her the way perhaps, but it helped her go higher.

What was this place made for, she wondered. Questions she had thought about many times over the years came to mind. It didn?t seem that this place was made for anything evil. She couldn?t feel anything malevolent in the air.
?But... I am a bit tired. I don?t think I?ll be able to make it to the top...?
She had already passed through many stairs, paths and small rooms. She rested herself against the stairs for a moment, and looked down. She wasn?t even half way up. Of course this was the same ruins that she always thought nearly touched the heavens. It wouldn?t be easy to get to the top of this place.
?Just a little bit more...?

She thought if she?s going to go back down anyway, she might as well go to the midway point. Her feet were tired, but she carried on. She was breathing heavily, going slowly up the stairs, when something caught her eye.
?How beautiful!?
On the edge of the next landing there was a pillar of light. Different from the lights on the pathway, it was a soft, green light.
?I?ll rest over there. That light probably means it?s a rest area.?

When she got closer, she saw that there were more pillars of light further up. The light washed down over her, erasing her weariness. Yes, this must be a rest area, she thought, as she leaned against the pedestal. Suddenly there came a rumbling from inside the ruins. Surprised, Serah jumped up. The floor and walls in front of her began to move. She realized she must have been to optimistic about those pillars of light. They didn?t mark a rest area, but some kind of transporter.

Worried, Serah looked around. Stairways were made flat, pathways turned into walls, the whole inside of the ruins was changing. On the floor below, a huge cylinder fell down with a groan. I wonder if that?s a power source, she thought.
Suddenly, the stairway in front of her disappeared. She thought it would become a straight path like the others, but no. There was nothing there. It turned into a dead end. ?Now what?ll I do...?

The rumbling stopped, and everything became quiet again. She only had a brief moment of relief before a strange red pattern floated in the space before her. It was the same strange pattern that she had seen on the lower floors. Except, she thought she had seen it before, before she ever came here. Where have I seen it? she thought. The red pattern suddenly let out a burst of bright light. Serah covered her face. A strange board appeared in the air. Not really a board, more like a floor that floats in the air.
?This is... like an elevator, right? An ancient one.?

She had seen ancient elevators, when she had visited one of the historical sites of Cocoon. But this ?elevator? was far different from the ones she had seen before.?I guess I?ll just have to ride it and see.?
Serah jumped on the platform. She didn?t even think that it might be dangerous. Like the lights on the pathways and stairs before, the elevator grew brighter too, leading her on. She was right, the elevator slowly started moving upward. Serah felt satisfied just that it would take her to the top.
The ceiling grew closer. The light became so bright it hurt. Finally the elevator stopped. Have I reached the top floor? Serah wondered. The air here felt cooler than it did on the bottom floor.
?Are these... crystal particles??

Floating in the cool air were millions of tiny twinkling lights. Rather than think it beautiful, she felt, somewhere deep inside her, that it was holy. She straightened her back, and walked through the sparkling particles floating through the air. It?s times like this that make you want to pray, she thought. The doors opened, like they were telling her that they will soon answer her every question. She went in. It was dark. She started to worry that this might not be a place she should be entering. But the path brightened. It wasn?t as bright as the path she was on before, but neither was it dark. This must be the right path, she thought.

Serah continued on, and the light grew slowly brighter. Yes this is right, she said to herself, I?m on the right path.
?Is something... there??
She couldn?t quite see in the faint light. There was something ahead of her, something huge. Something alive. And it?s moving. Inside of it, a cold light gleamed.
?A crystal!? But, but why??
In the next moment a bright burning light burst forth. It was a pure white light, so bright that she had to close her eyes. But a picture formed in her mind. It was big, and horrible.
What... What is it!?

She screamed but nothing escaped her throat. The large, horrible something raised itself up and writhed. There was a cry, but she couldn?t hear it. No, no I can hear it. It?s a song. Someone is singing. What song is this? What does it mean?
Then, she could no longer think. Everything grew dark.

 Episode Zero: Part I [Encounter] - Chapter Five
Lightning thought she would just walk around aimlessly for awhile before heading to work, but found herself at the shopping mall. Every year tourists come from all around for the fireworks festival in Bowdam. The festival had been around since ancient times, and there were quite a few legends surrounding it. The most popular being, ?If you pray to the fireworks, your wish will come true.? Just that. Nothing else required. All you have to do is pray. Probably because it was so simple it had been believed in for decades, possibly longer.

Everyone has wishes. No matter how happy you are, there will be something that could make you happier. That?s why on the night of the festival Bowdam?s gates swell with many times the usual number of people. With that many people gathering together all at once, accidents are bound to happen. So on festival night Bowdam?s security force are out on patrol. That night Lightning would be responsible for the area between the shopping mall and the beach. It?s probably a good idea to check out my area beforehand, she thought. I can figure out where each store is, decide where I will assign my soldiers, and what I should move to prevent accidents. For example, I should put a lot of people around this accessory shop. Or at least tell them that they should be on guard. Any shop with jewels in it would be in danger of robbery.

She looked in one of the windows and something caught her eye. A large pendent hung from a delicate chain was on display. The pendent was of Cocoon and some sort of strange shaped object. Lightning didn?t know much about jewelry, but it looked like something Serah would like. Walking around and looking at all the things in the mall made Lightning realize how long it?s been since she?d window shopped like this. Probably since the last time she went shopping with Serah. It?s been a long time since the last time we went shopping together, she thought. Ever since I joined the army.

She suddenly felt guilty. After joining, she thought that once she got used to her job she would make it up to Serah. But then a year passed, and she got more responsibility. She got even busier. Before she knew it, not only were they not going out together but they were hardly speaking with each other. When she joined, Serah was still in middle school. She was probably worried about what she would do after school or her relationships with others. Everyone has problems when they are that age. She probably wanted to ask Lightning?s advice on a lot of things. But no, Lightning had been too busy at work to listen.

Serah had probably been lonely. She probably just wanted someone to talk to... that?s probably how she got drawn to a show-off like Snow. If that?s the case, she thought, then this is all my fault. If only I had been there for Serah. Even if I was busy, I could have made time for her. Why didn?t I? I swore before our mother?s grave that I would protect her, but I only made her feel lonely, so much so that she got in with that horrible man. And it?s all my fault....
?Oh, how cute!?
Lightning turned at the merry voice. A mother and son had stopped in front of a transportation container at the pet shop.
?You like this kind of thing mom??
?What? But you used to like these too. You?d always stand in front of the store crying, saying ?I want one, I want one!??
?And how many years ago was that??
?Not too long ago... only ten years.?

Mother and son were both looking into the container. Even from behind you could tell they got along well. The son?s hair was cool silver, while the color of the mother?s hair was much warmer. Even though their hair color was different, their faces looked alike. They say boys usually look like their mothers. His height made him look about fourteen or fifteen years old. The bright orange jacket he wore made him look even more that age. I was that age when my mother died, she thought a little sadly.
?These are really good with kids. They?re clever, and become easily attached to their owners.?

The pet shop owner told them as he took a small bird from the container and put it into a cage. It was a chocobo chick. ?These are sold out everywhere right now. Ewleede?s shop just got some the day before yesterday and already they?re sold out. We?re going to go and get replacements soon.?

When we were children they weren?t as popular as they are now, Lightning thought, but a few people in her class had baby chocobos. Serah had a friend that she would often play with that had one, and her eyes would always sparkle when she would talk about it.
?So would you like to buy one??
?Oh no, unfortunately we?re on vacation. It would be too far to take it all the way to Palumpolum.?

When she heard the word ?vacation?, that gave Lightning an idea. A vacation. That might be a good idea. It would be a good way to make it up to Serah for making her so lonely. She could take Serah away somewhere. Though she wouldn?t be able to take a long vacation, if she put a bunch of her days off together, they could go on a short trip. Once the festival was over with their schedule would probably be more flexible and she could put in for some time off.

On my birthday, she thought, we could talk about it. On Lightning?s birthday they always spent it by making dinner together. Then Serah would give her a present that she had put a lot of thought into. This time she would be able to say thank you for the gift by telling her they would go on vacation. Just the two of them.
While they were on vacation she would listen to anything Serah wanted to talk about. To make up for all the time they hadn?t talked. They would have a fun time and eat delicious foods. Of course when they got back from vacation she would make enough time to talk with Serah. She wouldn?t let her be lonely anymore. If she wasn?t lonely anymore, surely she?d open her eyes and realize that she?d almost been duped by that horrible man. And then, she?d go to the university in Eden. If she made a lot of new friends, and saw new places, surely she?d completely forget about Snow.

Lightning decided it was an excellent idea. It was all thanks to that mother and son who gave her the idea. She turned around wanting to say thank you, but they were no longer in front of the pet shop. She saw them walking away together in the crowd. They had looked so happy, it made her feel warm inside thinking about them.
Thank you, Lightning thought, I hope you enjoy the rest of your vacation.


----------



## Corran (Dec 15, 2009)

I think its time stop reading all FF13 related threads and news for me now. Too many chances of spoilers  I'll be back in this thread in March


----------



## Athrum (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok that's the live stream of the game. *CLICK AT YOUR OWN RISK*. Dude went to bed right now but it will start playing again tomorrow.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2009)

Awesome was waiting for a stream.

I take it the dude is on Japan time.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 16, 2009)

Playing now, if anyone wants to look. ^^


Obviously, spoilers go without saying. Don't blame me if you see something bad.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm not watching, i can wait a day or 2 more.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 16, 2009)

I wanna see more of the battle system.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 16, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I'm not watching, i can wait a day or 2 more.


I still haven't ordered. =/

Friends won't decide when we're watching Avatar, lol



Athrum said:


> I wanna see more of the battle system.


They're fighting right now, are you seeing it? XD


----------



## Elias (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm watching that stream... can't help myself. 

The battle system is very sexy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2009)

Yawn, side quest are boring to watch.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 16, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I still haven't ordered. =/
> 
> Friends won't decide when we're watching Avatar, lol



Being indecisive huh. What's stopping you, is it the money or just typical boredom? 


That avatar movie looks good btw...when a friend mentioned it i though it was about that cartoon with the elemental bending that tries to be like shonen anime...and i was like..."wtf did they make out of it?!"


----------



## Athrum (Dec 16, 2009)

Am i the only one that thinks that using only one character sucks? Makes it seem like an improved KH. Maybe its cause i didnt test it yet but im not liking it.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 16, 2009)

Fraust said:


> And I wouldn't take your posts personally, I've always actually admired your posts from afar.


Wow, I'm not quite sure how to take that.

That one line has sent me into an awesome state of confusion. _"Should I be glad, or insulted? Was it serious, or sarcastic?"_

DAMN YOUU, I seriously can't tell. 



Res Novae said:


> I'm watching that stream... can't help myself.
> 
> The battle system is very sexy.


Lightning: DEM BACKFLIPS 

Poor soul keeps getting game over'd though, must be really tired or something XD



Dreikoo said:


> Being indecisive huh. What's stopping you, is it the money or just typical boredom?
> 
> That avatar movie looks good btw...when a friend mentioned it i though it was about that cartoon with the elemental bending that tries to be like shonen anime...and i was like..."wtf did they make out of it?!"


.....Money.  I'm not sure how much I'm gonna end up spending when we go out, so I don't wanna order yet. XD

No point in ordering if I can't pay for it, it'll make me really sad. Besides, most ebay deals need immediate payment, so better safe than sorry.

I'm just gonna try to spend as less as possible. But yeah, movie looks great, we're watching in 3D, we can't find IMAX 3D anywhere ='9


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Being indecisive huh. What's stopping you, is it the money or just typical boredom?
> 
> 
> That avatar movie looks good btw...when a friend mentioned it i though it was about that cartoon with the elemental bending that tries to be like shonen anime...and i was like..."wtf did they make out of it?!"



That has a movie to, it's called The Last Airbender coming out soon.

I don't have high hopes for it, even though I loved the real series.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 16, 2009)

So hard to resist.


----------



## Elias (Dec 16, 2009)

Is it weird that I just like watching Lightning's scarf blowing in the wind from the streams.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 16, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> That avatar movie looks good btw...when a friend mentioned it i though it was about that cartoon with the elemental bending that tries to be like shonen anime...and i was like..."wtf did they make out of it?!"


LOL the animated series is good but yeah I'm uneasy about the idea of it being made into a movie.


Athrum said:


> Am i the only one that thinks that using only one character sucks? Makes it seem like an improved KH. Maybe its cause i didnt test it yet but im not liking it.



Well not really, that's what VsXIII is for. This is a hybrid of turn-based/action-RPG type of gameplay, I just hope that the next 2 game in the XIII series turns out just as good.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2009)

So now that XIII is out, it is time to start anticipating XV. :ho


----------



## Velocity (Dec 16, 2009)

One of the queues in Akiba, courtesy of Famitsu. I've been to that shop - used to go there on a weekly basis when I was an exchange student over in Kyoto. Was bloody awesome, I tells ya. You can clearly see who has camped out all night, though, including that slightly rotund white guy. 

As for FFXV, it's gonna be a DSi-exclusive.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2009)

at the guy wearing a surgical mask.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 16, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> at the guy wearing a surgical mask.



Paranoia can make you do craaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazy things.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 16, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Ok that's the live stream of the game. *CLICK AT YOUR OWN RISK*. Dude went to bed right now but it will start playing again tomorrow.



What's the access code?


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 16, 2009)

^That's what I've been wondering too. Naniya's stream is choppy and lq.

What do you guys think about the aerial combo's? They could've been much better imo. Now it's just jump in air and hit a couple of times. Needs more creativity. Something like Grandria III would've been cooler (aerial mix-ups combo's). If you do 2 player aerials the aerial change, same with 3 player. More combinations would've been great. 

Anyway from what I've seen. I'm impressed. Graphics are topnotch and the gameplay is fast paced. I'm not gonna spoil me more than I already have, so I won't anymore videos. 

Video Walkthrough  
Keeps it updated I've read.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 16, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> What's the access code?


Nobody knows now. It was public before.

Anyway, here:



Same stream, different website.


I saw the fireworks scene on a different stream earlier, and ETERNAL LOVE PLAYS THROUGH IT. <3

The scene, however...
*Spoiler*: __ 



Turns out to be Snow's wet dream, LOL. 

I raged, I shouldn't have seen that. I knew I should've sticked to a non-storyline stream, damnit. Never again.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> Video Walkthrough
> Keeps it updated I've read.


Argh, how do you watch them?



L O V E L E S S said:


> Nobody knows now. It was public before.
> 
> Anyway, here:
> 
> ...



Does it keep stoping and starting for anyone else?


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 16, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> at the guy wearing a surgical mask.



Hey man, germs and viruses are a big deal, especially in such huge cities. That, and a lot of people from China and Japan are overly-cautious about it (you know, after all that business with SARS, avian-flu and H1N1). 

MR. GAIJIN SURE LOOKS OUT OF PLACE. MHM.

-----

And now that FFXIII is out in Japan, it's time to get the hell out of this thread until March, lest I be spoiled majorly.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2009)

Edit: Nope that didn't work. 

That japanese site put some weird typing thing on my computer.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 16, 2009)

Dont know pass for Pansuking but heres a new stream


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's another live stream

according to the chats, he's already 20 hrs gameplay


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 17, 2009)

Hivt82 said:


> Here's another live stream
> 
> according to the chats, he's already 20 hrs gameplay


He was on 33 hours before he left earlier


----------



## geG (Dec 17, 2009)

OniTasku said:


> And now that FFXIII is out in Japan, it's time to get the hell out of this thread until March, lest I be spoiled majorly.



That's my plan, but I've already failed at avoiding some spoilers 

There were spoilers on /a/ earlier tonight. Why the hell would there be FF13 spoilers on /a/


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 17, 2009)

Damn, that sucks Geg.

Thankfully I don't frequent 4chan that much anymore, and I've been off GF for a couple of weeks, and other gaming websites that I could sniff spoilers from.

Nothing spoiled for me so far, so I'm happy. ^___^


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 17, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> One of the queues in Akiba, courtesy of Famitsu. I've been to that shop - used to go there on a weekly basis when I was an exchange student over in Kyoto. Was bloody awesome, I tells ya. You can clearly see who has camped out all night, though, including that slightly rotund white guy.
> 
> As for FFXV, it's gonna be a DSi-exclusive.


That's a line for FFXIII!?


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 17, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Argh, how do you watch them?


You need to sign up.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 17, 2009)

The boss theme blows, but the Eidolon boss theme is pretty good.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 17, 2009)

If it's the same boss theme from the demo, you need to clean your ears pronto lmao.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 17, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> If it's the same boss theme from the demo, you need to clean your ears pronto lmao.



I didn't watch or play the demo.

I don't think it's worse then the battle and boss themes from FFXII though, nothing can top how boring the music of that game was, as the theme is suppose to hype you up during these moments of struggle.

also no Victory fanfare is bullshit. 

Gameplay will more then make up for average music though.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 17, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> He was on 33 hours before he left earlier



Yeah when he left to eat he was at 33h. Wich is sweet, seems the game is large after all.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is another live stream with almost no lag:


He is just over 3 hours into the game, and just started playing about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 17, 2009)

Is there still any info on how the world map is handled in FF13?


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Dec 17, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> Is there still any info on how the world map is handled in FF13?



I'm watching the live stream now. So far I haven't seen anything about the world map.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 17, 2009)

There's no towns so the game is just all open, no world maps or "towns".


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Dec 17, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> There's no towns so the game is just all open, no world maps or "towns".



I actually think its better that way. BTW did you get your copy yet?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 17, 2009)

Nah, it's gonna take a while, even with fedex the shipping time is 1-3 days.


edit: 

PA update.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 17, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> There's no towns so the game is just all open, no world maps or "towns".


this is great so long it's not linear like ff10


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 17, 2009)

It's linear, not sure how much.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 17, 2009)

I dont understand the point of me getting this game early if I can read japanese :/


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, i wouldn't if i couldn't either.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 17, 2009)

ITS JUST SO FUCKING TEMPTING, That damn site u posted makes it look pretty


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 17, 2009)

You should clear away from the live streams then .


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 17, 2009)

lol, that answers my question about linearity.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 17, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> lol, that answers my question about linearity.



We already saw from the demo that the majority of dungeons would be pretty linear in design - the main challenge being the enemies in each area and the main draw being what's going on around you. There'll be dungeons with multiple floors and dead ends and multiple paths, don't worry. But the ones that need to be fast-paced dungeons will be very linear to accomodate for more tension.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 17, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Yeah when he left to eat he was at 33h. Wich is sweet, seems the game is large after all.


When the stream came back on, he was playing on a 12h savefile, lol xD


----------



## Elias (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm pretty sure there are towns. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Nautilus, I believe is one of them


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 17, 2009)

Aren't FF games, linear as a rule, anyway? The only time you can free roam without any restrictions is at the final stretch of the game, before going into the final dungeon 

btw, that stream above has godlike quality and has a battle-free lag, if you fullscreen it and back away a little bit, it pretty much looks like you're the one playing the game


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 17, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> When the stream came back on, he was playing on a 12h savefile, lol xD





L O V E L E S S said:


> Aren't FF games, linear as a rule, anyway? The only time you can free roam without any restrictions is at the final stretch of the game, before going into the final dungeon
> 
> btw, that stream above has godlike quality and has a battle-free lag, if you fullscreen it and back away a little bit, it pretty much looks like you're the one playing the game



oh jeebuus that's a really beautiful stream! it was really tempting to watch. very hard to close the tab on that one.
i really want this game by march. they butter not delay it.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 17, 2009)

He's gone off to sleep now, so you're safe. ^^

Let me tempt you yet again though -  

I was trying to look for a stream that's doing a non-important run on the game, but all I can currently find are storyline based so far =[


----------



## Velocity (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, the brief glimpses I've had show that the Optima Change system is more integral to combat than originally thought. Seems that roles have to be actively changed to adapt to boss attack patterns - which is, of course, awesome to see first hand.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 17, 2009)

So confirmation on the story being much better then FF10 yet?


----------



## Athrum (Dec 17, 2009)

Depends on the tastes. For me its better than 7 so far cause i didn't like it lol


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 17, 2009)

Story so far tops IX and XII easily, just from the novels.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 17, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Story so far tops IX and XII easily, just from the novels.



Shit if it tops FF12, and that topped FF10, then it's all good. now just gotta wait a few months. Luckily I got 20+ games in between


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 17, 2009)

Nah, doesn't top X yet, nowhere near it's levels of epic in the novels, don't confuse my words lol. XII had the worst story since the NES games.


It tops XII by having a cast of interesting and deep characters and by being more about their stories than about the stories of the world they live in. In that aspect, X tops it easily too.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 17, 2009)

Not twisting your words, just making believe you dislike FF10 too. As for it's novels I don't read those but when it comes to stories I'm hoping not to have a shitty love story and boring overall world and story like 10.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 17, 2009)

The love story isn't shitty and doesn't last very long sadly (as far as i know so far). The world is impressive and full of awesome things. It has a futuristic fantasy magic land feeling to it.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like it'll be awesome then


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 17, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Not twisting your words, just making believe you dislike FF10 too. As for it's novels I don't read those but when it comes to stories I'm hoping not to have a shitty love story and boring overall world and story like 10.



Same, though I already can confirm FFX has better music.

Good thing the love story stops before it can plague you throughout the game, otherwise I hope a villain comes and kills whoever starts one.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 17, 2009)

The love story will sorta be the driving force of the events, it's not just it though, there's many many other things that it's related to and also it caused unintentionally...and these all are about the actual characters of the party, that's why this will be awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2009)

Potions effect everyone? 

Start each battle with full HP? 

Final Fantasy?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 17, 2009)

and NO VICTORY FANFARE!


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 17, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Start each battle with full HP?


If you've seen how long even just a random encounter takes to finish, you'd know why.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah the game seems hard since you cant control other characters and the AI system doesnt come close to the Gambit system in XII.
Also the music is very good, some nifty music in some areas. But yeah X had better music IMO. For me still the opening that beats Otherworld still has to come


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> and NO VICTORY FANFARE!


   

That's it, I'm quitting you, Final Fantasy. 


L O V E L E S S said:


> If you've seen how long even just a random encounter takes to finish, you'd know why.


 How long? 20 minutes? I'd probably kill myself.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 17, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How long? 20 minutes? I'd probably kill myself.



Each random encounter is like a boss fight.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 17, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Each random encounter is like a boss fight.



Sephiroth U rdy to kill again? Ur a professional when it comes to kill romantic interest so get ur sword rdy.

WTF u CANT control other charas? Only one chara then?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 17, 2009)

Vanille's mark revealed :
*Spoiler*: __ 








(nosebleed alert )


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 17, 2009)

Surprised anyone?


----------



## valerian (Dec 17, 2009)

I think I have literally jizzed in my pants.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 17, 2009)

And she's actually showing it to someone...i'll lul if it's Hope...that little bastard.


----------



## valerian (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope it's Fang. Possible girl on girl action. 

I doubt that will happen though.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 17, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I hope it's Fang. Possible girl on girl action.
> 
> I doubt that will happen though.



They are supposed to be close, aren't they? 

I'm hoping for Vanille/Fang myself.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 17, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> And she's actually showing it to someone...i'll lul if it's Hope...that little bastard.



I am not surprised... but quite glad.


----------



## Mai Shiranui (Dec 17, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Vanille's mark revealed :
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Omg sexy


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2009)

or Lightning, she seems like a lesbo. :ho


----------



## valerian (Dec 18, 2009)

Anyone know where I could find this in high quality?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 18, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> or Lightning, she seems like a lesbo. :ho



nah...

BTW now all the SE teams are going to work on Versus right? FFXIII its finished and so is birth by sleep wich will be released in a couple of months so that meens full speed on versus.

Goal to be released on 2011 spring in america, GO GO Nomura!


----------



## valerian (Dec 18, 2009)

Versus looks lame.

Wait, let me change that.

_The main character looks lame._ Yeah, that's better. 

Lightning's either a full on dyke or she likes little boys.  I mean, there's no way she could resist Sazh if she wasn't.


----------



## Freija (Dec 18, 2009)

Has anyone heard anything about Japanese voices on the EU version of the game, cause I can't stand the dub voices... really can't >_<


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2009)

Freija said:


> Has anyone heard anything about Japanese voices on the EU version of the game, cause I can't stand the dub voices... really can't >_<



English only pardner. 



Suigetsu said:


> nah...
> 
> BTW now all the SE teams are going to work on Versus right? FFXIII its finished and so is birth by sleep wich will be released in a couple of months so that meens full speed on versus.
> 
> Goal to be released on 2011 spring in america, GO GO Nomura!



Indeed, 40/40 for Versus.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 18, 2009)

Mine just shipped...woot .


----------



## Freija (Dec 18, 2009)

Well then...  Final Fantasy and  Square Enix.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Versus looks lame.
> 
> Wait, let me change that.
> 
> ...



Agreed, main character of versus is a lame-o. Fucking sasuke look alike.


----------



## Elias (Dec 18, 2009)

Versus main character looks fine. My game shipped today too. :33


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh yeah that reminds me, what extras do you think the US release may have? :ho

Hoping for a extra boss or two and another mode, and if there are no bonuses, then there is no excuse for a international version, as everything should be available through psn.


----------



## Elias (Dec 18, 2009)

It probably won't have any extras


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> It probably won't have any extras



I don't think so either, but all the playstation FF have had extras, so I hopes so.


----------



## Elias (Dec 18, 2009)

Instead of extras they'll probably have DLC and charge money. 

I hope they have swimsuits.... (wait, this isn't xenosaga.. )


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 18, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> My game shipped today too. :33



*hi-five for us superior folk*


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2009)

Really wish Nobuo Uematsu did the music. 

At least we know 14 will have epic music.


----------



## Mai Shiranui (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm really surprised we aren't at the stage where FF games come with the option to use Japanese or English audio.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 18, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Oh yeah that reminds me, what extras do you think the US release may have? :ho
> 
> Hoping for a extra boss or two and another mode, and if there are no bonuses, then there is no excuse for a international version, as everything should be available through psn.



With only two and a half months between the release dates, there isn't enough time to add extra content to the retail discs... So the very most we'll get is DLC on day of release, hopefully with Japanese audio and a few extra Hunts.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 18, 2009)

Mai Shiranui said:


> I'm really surprised we aren't at the stage where FF games come with the option to use Japanese or English audio.



We have the 360 to thank for that lol.

The ps3-only version of star ocean 4 will have that option.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 18, 2009)

30 more minutes then PinkS3 is mine.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> We have the 360 to thank for that lol.
> 
> The ps3-only version of star ocean 4 will have that option.



Can thank square for being lazy. No excuse when LO has em and 5 more languages.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 18, 2009)

LO didn't do a separate lipsynch motion capture of every scene for each of them.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah boi.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 18, 2009)

Pink.


----------



## Elias (Dec 18, 2009)

uwahhhh

Fedex says estimated arrival date is monday. 


Also. 
INNOUT?!

 :33  pek


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 18, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Pink.







			
				Res Novae said:
			
		

> Also.
> INNOUT?!



Double Double animal style with well done fries.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Elias (Dec 18, 2009)

^ 

Phew, I was worried about the game being linear or something.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 18, 2009)

Awesome.  At least I know I won't get lost.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 18, 2009)

lol I read about that on Kotaku and Sankaku. Apparently the game is very dumbed down. It's definitely not a deal breaker for me since I care more about the story and battles than the open world but it would be nice if it were more of a, you know, RPG. Hopefully FFVSXIII is more broad, which I think it will be since it's being made by the teams responsible for FFVII-X and the KH series. 

Honestly, I really don't understand why VSXIII isn't the flagship series of the Fabula Nova Crystallis. They should just make Versus FFXV if you ask me.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 18, 2009)

LOL people judging the entire game based off the first couple of hours.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 18, 2009)

> Glimpses of later maps in the hint book seem to indicate this linearity persists to the very end – it is a wonder the game even bothers with a map.





Also, DS. Your signature is now broken, just letting ya know. ^^


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 18, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Also, DS. Your signature is now broken, just letting ya know. ^^



Noooo!  

Considering the game is said to be 50 hours long, that's a long ass line.   Regardless, I'm sure the hunts will eat up a good amount on top of that.


----------



## Lucius (Dec 18, 2009)

if the game beeing linear means no backtracking through the same areas, beautifull rendered backgrounds and awesome textures, count me sooo in!


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 18, 2009)

FF games are always like that though; they start out linear and gradually become more open as the game progresses. Considering the game is over 50 hours long I think DS is right in saying it's way too early to start judging whether the game is too linear.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 18, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Noooo!
> 
> Considering the game is said to be 50 hours long, that's a long ass line.   Regardless, I'm sure the hunts will eat up a good amount on top of that.


It's true, I'm watching a Chapter 11 stream right now, and the map is still going on a straight line. 

This current quest he's on is looong and HARD. I've seen it before, and I expect him to die alot. I'll see if the map changes into an open one if he finishes this part in a couple of hours, I seriously doubt it though, but we'll see. ^^


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 18, 2009)

> December 18, 2009 - Square Enix announced yesterday that Final Fantasy XIII had seen an initial shipment of 1.8 million units. Impressive indeed, but how many of those were actually sold to customers?
> 
> Today, the company revealed just that. FFXIII sold a massive one million copies in its first day of sales on the 17th.
> 
> ...



Source:


----------



## Velocity (Dec 18, 2009)

Linearity isn't a big deal... Self-contained puzzles are more enjoyable than puzzles that are artificially-lengthened by weird dungeon designs and it's not like there aren't plenty of corners and squiggly bits. 

As for FFXIII Versus - you do realise it's most likely going to become more like a Dissidia/Crisis Core hybrid in terms of combat and dungeons respectively? It'll be about as far from a traditional Final Fantasy as you can get if Nomura really wants to emulate the fighting found in Advent Children (which, so far, Dissidia is the only game to come close to).


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 18, 2009)

If you're really worried about the maps, give them to me >.> I don't give a rat's ass i love it no matter what.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 18, 2009)

go watch


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 18, 2009)

He's on the same place as Hamatea, but she quit just before fighting the boss at the top floor.

So if all goes well, he'll be able to pass her here, the problem is this boss won't go down easy


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 18, 2009)

Vanille's attack animation is retarded. 

Game plays like butter though.  So awesome.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 18, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Linearity isn't a big deal... Self-contained puzzles are more enjoyable than puzzles that are artificially-lengthened by weird dungeon designs and it's not like there aren't plenty of corners and squiggly bits.
> 
> As for FFXIII Versus - you do realise it's most likely going to become more like a Dissidia/Crisis Core hybrid in terms of combat and dungeons respectively? It'll be about as far from a traditional Final Fantasy as you can get if Nomura really wants to emulate the fighting found in Advent Children (which, so far, Dissidia is the only game to come close to).


IIRC Nomura said the gameplay of FFVSXIII would be close to KH's battle system and will also incorporate third-person shooter elements like Derge of Cerberus. So I doubt it will be similar to Dissidia or Crisis Core.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Source:



Japan really does love their Final Fantasy. :ho



Wintrale said:


> Linearity isn't a big deal... Self-contained puzzles are more enjoyable than puzzles that are artificially-lengthened by weird dungeon designs and it's not like there aren't plenty of corners and squiggly bits.
> 
> As for FFXIII Versus - you do realise it's most likely going to become more like a Dissidia/Crisis Core hybrid in terms of combat and dungeons respectively? It'll be about as far from a traditional Final Fantasy as you can get if Nomura really wants to emulate the fighting found in Advent Children (which, so far, Dissidia is the only game to come close to).



I'm looking forward to not having to aimlessly wonder around into deadends multiple times.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 18, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> IIRC Nomura said the gameplay of FFVSXIII would be close to KH's battle system and will also incorporate third-person shooter elements like Derge of Cerberus. So I doubt it will be similar to Dissidia or Crisis Core.



Crisis Core is almost identical to Kingdom Hearts, just with more emphasis on abilities and less on jumping while Dissidia is little more than what Kingdom Hearts would be if the combat had multi-tiered arenas and attacks assigned to buttons instead of a menu.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 18, 2009)

I suppose Crisis Core's gameplay is a bit similar to KH but it'd not as free roaming imo. 

And that menu for magic is going away thanks to BbS' battle system.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2009)

I wonder if I can finish my FF replay marathon before March, running through as many as I can before this comes out.

Finished FFI, killing the Soul of Chaos dungeons now, and halfway through FF6, going to start FF7 and FF9 next. :ho

Then probly do IV.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 18, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I wonder if I can finish my FF replay marathon before March, running through as many as I can before this comes out.
> 
> Finished FFI, killing the Soul of Chaos dungeons now, and halfway through FF6, going to start FF7 and FF9 next. :ho
> 
> Then probly do IV.



Do X!
Thats ma favorite"!

So kingdom hearts is like dissidia? I ve got crisis core but I havent even opened it yet.
Because I have just barely a week with my PSP.

I am rly lookin forward to versus.
Imo FF8 Sucked, horrible story and ultimecia was retarded.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Do X!
> Thats ma favorite"!
> 
> So kingdom hearts is like dissidia? I ve got crisis core but I havent even opened it yet.
> ...



Never played Kingdom Hearts?

Shame on you. 

I got FFX international, so will be playing that as well.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 18, 2009)

Finally got to the Crystarium tutorial.  Good stuff.


----------



## geG (Dec 19, 2009)

There's a new Versus trailer at JUMP Festa, which is going on right now.

It's closed theater of course, lol squareenix


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 19, 2009)

Goddammit they always do this with Versus. Every year without fail. Fuck you Nomura just fuck you.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 19, 2009)

^^ Should've posted his new costume too.



Belts and zippers in the approriate places, amirite? 









The problem now is that there's too many pockets, lol ^^


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 19, 2009)

Game is so pretty.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 19, 2009)

Here's a summary of the Versus "trailer":



> A new movie for FFvsXIII! It starts with a black screen with the worlds “real of fantasy” float in the middle and the word “fantasy” brightens. Noctis leans against a freeway guardrail, he hears a car and looks up, he gets into the limosine that stops in front of him. The Versus logo shows on the screen, and behind it you can see images of Stella, and of Noctis and his friends walking together. At the end “Work in Progress Revelation will come next time”.


lol. E3 is only 7 months away.


----------



## Elias (Dec 19, 2009)

Ds. Do you speak Japanese?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 19, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> Ds. Do you speak Japanese?



I can understand a bit when they talk, but the wifey's the one who understands it totally.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 19, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> I can understand a bit when they talk, but the wifey's the one who understands it totally.


I seen you on playing. First impressions?


----------



## Elias (Dec 19, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> I can understand a bit when they talk, but the wifey's the one who understands it totally.



I see. 

I'll be flying blind. Hopefully someone translates the script quickly.


----------



## Angelus (Dec 19, 2009)

SE better releases the new Versus trailer in HD quality after JF2010 ends, no matter how short it is.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 19, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> I seen you on playing. First impressions?



Battle system is awesome sauce.  So much is happening at once so the changes to the system are nice and streamlined.  It's a little more tactical than expected, but as long as you are aware and thanks to the optima system (which is lovely), you'll be good to go.  There have been times I'm too busy enjoying the madness in the battle when all of a sudden one of my characters die... or I die, resulting in a game over.  It's quick, fast, and in a hurry, but it's definitely a nice change of pace.  If anything, the actual battles kinda liken to FFXII, but on an awesome speed trip.

Crystarium is nice so I can't wait to flesh it out a little more.  Story has been paced pretty well granted it's only been the first couple of hours.  All the characters fall into their respective stereotypes, but it's all good.  As for linearity, it's been pretty straight line time, but it follows along with the story so it's not a problem to me.  You really can't get too much out of grinding yet, but I assume I'll have the ability to do so later on in the game.

Other than that, it's been a nice wild ride for the first couple of hours.  The game is beautiful and to be honest, I could just sit down and watch someone play and be in awe.


----------



## geG (Dec 19, 2009)

That's good to hear.

Just from watching videos of people playing I'm becoming less and less interested with the actual gameplay, but it's nice to hear that's still fun from someone who's actually played it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 19, 2009)

It's much more engaging than just watching it, obviously.  And really, the gameplay itself is rather import friendly.


----------



## geG (Dec 19, 2009)

What do you mean when you say that it's a little more tactical than you expected? Most of the impressions from the Japanese gamers on 2ch is that mindlessly attacking is the easiest way to win each fight (though that's how I've played just about every FF game since 7, so whatever)


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 19, 2009)

Properly setting up your optimas.  Don't get me wrong, the beginning is somewhat of a mash fest since the game is compensating for not necessarily opening up everything you have in battle, but you do have to be aware of your party's abilities and status because you can die really easily if you're not focused.  Also, because the battles are much faster, you do have to make quick actions.  The auto attack option does generally gives you a good prepopulated set of moves to initiate, but it isn't always the best for certain situations.  And when you're wanting to high score all the time or rebuild your TP meter quickly, you have to make the right decisions.


----------



## Elias (Dec 19, 2009)

DS, are there any minigames?


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 19, 2009)

i like the graphics.
the battle is all mess up i cANT SEE CLEARLY
To me the graphic were the only good thing about it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 19, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> DS, are there any minigames?



Not yet?


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 19, 2009)

2ch ripped the game apart. From what I read it sounds a lot like Xenosaga II (The one that derailed the franchise) but even more linear. I'm renting this game. Even I'm not this much of a whore.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 19, 2009)

DS, do you like the battle system better then FFXII's?


----------



## masterriku (Dec 19, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> 2ch ripped the game apart. From what I read it sounds a lot like Xenosaga II (The one that derailed the franchise) but even more linear. I'm renting this game. Even I'm not this much of a whore.



Didn't 2chan rip apart DQIX which going by what was said in FFXIII impressions has everything that FFXIII doesn't, clearly you should take their word.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 19, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Didn't 2chan rip apart DQIX which going by what was said in FFXIII impressions has everything that FFXIII doesn't, clearly you should take their word.



With every great popular game, there are always haters who just want to hate it for that reason.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 19, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> DS, do you like the battle system better then FFXII's?


Yes and no.  Because FFXIII is essentially a completely different game, it's hard to really put them side by side.  After playing the game a bit more, I like to call it a role playing action game, not to be confused with ARPGs like KH and the like.  There's so much going on that the battle system has to be streamlined to the point where you can make multiple decisions at once without hindering your ability to play... which works for me.  

But if I wanted to explore and feel more connected to the overall world, then I'd jump with FFXII.  I loved the immersion that game had and enjoyed it's battle system for what it was.  

Really, it's all different strokes for different folks.  If you're expecting the same 'ol FF from back in the day with XIII, you're not gonna find it here... at least not yet anyway.  With XIII, it's been a lot about narrative and the you feel you are guiding the characters to where they need to go and what to do, versus actually feeling like you are the protagonist moreso than any other FF I've played (if that makes sense).  I've definitely enjoyed the ride so far.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 19, 2009)

Just finished.
Graphics is awsome,the music aswell
Emotional end,get your tissues all i can say


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 19, 2009)

Wolfy_Toushiro said:


> Just finished.
> Graphics is awsome,the music aswell
> Emotional end,get your tissues all i can say



Just finished the game or just finished watching the game?


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 19, 2009)

just finished watchingthe game,its 1 am,i am quite dissapointed in the game's battles but was lifted by the music and graphics.Still i think it is overhyped in a way..


*Spoiler*: __ 



 The battle at the end vs Pope was easy enough,just slice through at the end,got about 6 minutes to win.Attack when he switch to denfenseless mode,cant attack him on guard mode,but wipe him half of the hp when after once quite easy,you have about 3 chances to finish him off before you die from time limit'


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 19, 2009)

Hamatea just finished ^^ Didn't bother looking up what happens after the game then turned off PS3 though, so damn. =/

Donkey, how are you liking the Optima System? =O From what I've seen on the streams, I already know how I'm going to approach this game


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 19, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Didn't 2chan rip apart DQIX which going by what was said in FFXIII impressions has everything that FFXIII doesn't, clearly you should take their word.



Though 2channers are usally quite the curmudgeons their points sounded reasonable.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 19, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Donkey, how are you liking the Optima System? =O From what I've seen on the streams, I already know how I'm going to approach this game



Being able to switch roles mid play is a nice touch.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 19, 2009)

2ch posters over exaggerate and bitch about everything. I'll decide how the game is after I play it.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 20, 2009)

Same, but seems my fears about it were right. Since you only control one character takes away the deepness and the tactical part of the game. its just an action jrpg in disguise.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Dec 20, 2009)

So how linear is it exactly? Like X or so?

Not that I mind but it would be nice to explore the world of FF XIII without being forced to go forward.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 20, 2009)

The 20 first hours are linear as a shoelace as people been telling online.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 20, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Yes and no.  Because FFXIII is essentially a completely different game, it's hard to really put them side by side.  After playing the game a bit more, I like to call it a role playing action game, not to be confused with ARPGs like KH and the like.  There's so much going on that the battle system has to be streamlined to the point where you can make multiple decisions at once without hindering your ability to play... which works for me.
> 
> But if I wanted to explore and feel more connected to the overall world, then I'd jump with FFXII.  I loved the immersion that game had and enjoyed it's battle system for what it was.
> 
> Really, it's all different strokes for different folks.  If you're expecting the same 'ol FF from back in the day with XIII, you're not gonna find it here... at least not yet anyway.  With XIII, it's been a lot about narrative and the you feel you are guiding the characters to where they need to go and what to do, versus actually feeling like you are the protagonist moreso than any other FF I've played (if that makes sense).  I've definitely enjoyed the ride so far.



My game arrives Monday, but will most likely not get to it until Christmas Eve.  Looking forward to it.  Would you say the battle system is a lot more different from the demo we got with Advent Children Complete?


----------



## Elias (Dec 20, 2009)

I just have to wait one more day for mine. 


Gamefaqs forums are complaining about this game so much... even though most have not even played the game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 20, 2009)

dragonbattousai said:


> My game arrives Monday, but will most likely not get to it until Christmas Eve.  Looking forward to it.  Would you say the battle system is a lot more different from the demo we got with Advent Children Complete?



It's not so much different than it is much more fleshed out with the inclusion of the Optima System.



Res Novae said:


> Gamefaqs forums are complaining about this game so much... even though most have not even played the game.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 20, 2009)

Geg said:


> What do you mean when you say that it's a little more tactical than you expected? Most of the impressions from the Japanese gamers on 2ch is that mindlessly attacking is the easiest way to win each fight (though that's how I've played just about every FF game since 7, so whatever)



From what I understand the battles actually adapt in difficulty based on your skill and how long it takes you to get though a battle. If the extent of your skill is just mash the attack button all the time eventually that will work for you for the most part.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 20, 2009)

Lol at taking gamefaqs seriously. The day I don't see bitching of a game will be the day. 

Anyway about it being linear, who cares? Persona, shadow hearts 2, and oh so many more excellent rpgs are linear. It's everything else that makes the game exciting.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Dec 20, 2009)

Well I was shocked when I looked at amazon Japan and, while most reviewers gave it 4-5 stars, and almost equal number of people gave it a 1. 

And I also read a review in GameFAQs that gave the game a 9/10 but still ripped the story and characters apart.

Then again, the same happened with DQ IX before so I don't know if I should laugh at them or worry 

DS, how are you finding the game so far?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 20, 2009)

If it's true that this game makes you feel like you're observing the story of the characters instead of you yourself being the protagonist then i couldn't be happier.

Cheers DS!


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 20, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> DS, how are you finding the game so far?


For me, it's fun.  Like I said earlier, if you're expecting the same ol' FF experience from days gone by, you'll be disappointed.  But there's a fuck ton of games that follow the same ol' school of RPG design, so I'm totally cool with this game.  So yeah, it's been fun considering the game cuts out a lot of extra bullshit I would have been doing anyway and it does make mashing the same button pretty fun at times (but you can't be doing that all the time or you'll get burned).

As someone who has completed all the FF games convincingly (not XI though, lol), I really enjoy XIII.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Dec 20, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> For me, it's fun.  Like I said earlier, if you're expecting the same ol' FF experience from days gone by, you'll be disappointed.  But there's a fuck ton of games that follow the same ol' school of RPG design, so I'm totally cool with this game.  So yeah, it's been fun considering the game cuts out a lot of extra bullshit I would have been doing anyway and it does make mashing the same button pretty fun at times (but you can't be doing that all the time or you'll get burned).
> 
> As someone who has completed all the FF games convincingly (not XI though, lol), I really enjoy XIII.



Not the same old school FF in what areas exactly?

And how are the storyline and characters (my biggest concern)?


----------



## Velocity (Dec 20, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Not the same old school FF in what areas exactly?



A few notable changes...

1. Health is fully restored after every fight and there's no MP system;
2. Stats (all three of them) and abilities are learned and improved manually;
3. There are no towns and Save Points double as shops;
4. If Lightning is KO'd, it's Game Over.
5. The world map is little more than a bridge between dungeons;
6. Summons double as Limit Breaks;

I think that covers it... It's a refreshing, yet overly streamlined, approach to RPGs.


----------



## Elias (Dec 20, 2009)

They incorporated a lot from Xenosaga into this game. 

I don't mind though, Xenosaga is my favorite RPG series. (If you didn't notice from my user name)


----------



## Velocity (Dec 20, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> They incorporated a lot from Xenosaga into this game.
> 
> I don't mind though, Xenosaga is my favorite RPG series. (If you didn't notice from my user name)



And there was me thinking your username meant "Political Revolution".


----------



## Elias (Dec 20, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> And there was me thinking your username meant "Political Revolution".



It does. 


It's also a term used in XS.

 The name has 2 levels of awesomeness.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 20, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> A few notable changes...
> 
> 1. Health is fully restored after every fight and there's no MP system;
> 2. Stats (all three of them) and abilities are learned and improved manually;
> ...



It's not just Lightning per say, as it is the character you are controlling.  Other than that, you're spot on.

The later battles really push you to use the Optima system efficiently or you are literally fucked.  Things are getting tougher in the game and I love it. =)

Also, here's a pretty good summary of my feelings about the game, courtesy of 1up.


----------



## Nois (Dec 20, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> And there was me thinking your username meant "Political Revolution".





Res Novae said:


> It does.
> 
> 
> It's also a term used in XS.
> ...



Ah postmodern worldview, nothing is what it seems to be anymore

Anyway. We have Lightning, now gimme some of that Noctis


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Dec 20, 2009)

> 1. Health is fully restored after every fight and there's no MP system;
> 2. Stats (all three of them) and abilities are learned and improved manually;
> 3. There are no towns and Save Points double as shops;
> 4. If Lightning is KO'd, it's Game Over.
> ...



These won't bothering me too much but about the towns, do you mean there are literally no towns, or the towns are integrated into the dungeons?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 20, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> It's not just Lightning per say, as it is the character you are controlling.  Other than that, you're spot on.
> 
> The later battles really push you to use the Optima system efficiently or you are literally fucked.  Things are getting tougher in the game and I love it. =)
> 
> Also, here's a pretty good summary of my feelings about the game, courtesy of 1up.



Nice, that's the english version ya?



Res Novae said:


> They incorporated a lot from Xenosaga into this game.
> 
> I don't mind though, Xenosaga is my favorite RPG series. (If you didn't notice from my user name)



To bad the villain won't be as awesome as Albedo.


----------



## jazz189 (Dec 21, 2009)

Someone was kind enough to post the race track scene from the game, which most will remember as the last ten minutes from that longer trailer.

If you don't want to be spoiled then don't watch it.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LXoZByLxqc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 21, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Nice, that's the english version ya?



Nope, the JP version.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 21, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Nope, the JP version.



But it says paradigm shift.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 21, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> But it says paradigm shift.



He's making it easy for you US only players. =P


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 21, 2009)

I mean in his screenshot, unless he took that from the trailer.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 21, 2009)

Spoil question .


*Spoiler*: __ 



Its true that the last boss is really lame?


----------



## Damaris (Dec 21, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Spoil question .
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I heard he's super easy to beat, if that's what you mean. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 And also that he's really easy to spot coming, plot-wise. No twists.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm still waiting for them to surpass Supernova with epic attacks for the final boss. 

I wonder if they will ever go back to overthetop attacks again.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 21, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> It does.
> 
> 
> It's also a term used in XS.
> ...



Add in your Laharl signature and there's three levels of awesomeness. 



Donkey Show said:


> It's not just Lightning per say, as it is the character you are controlling.  Other than that, you're spot on.
> 
> The later battles really push you to use the Optima system efficiently or you are literally fucked.  Things are getting tougher in the game and I love it. =)
> 
> Also, here's a pretty good summary of my feelings about the game, courtesy of 1up.



I was hoping the Optima System would become really integral. I expect you need to perform Optima Changes to take advantage of enemy patterns? That'd be pretty awesome.



i_nois_ said:


> Anyway. We have Lightning, now gimme some of that Noctis



Noctis can wait 'til NEXT Christmas. 



Yagami-Kun said:


> These won't bothering me too much but about the towns, do you mean there are literally no towns, or the towns are integrated into the dungeons?



Literally no towns. Think of story progression a lot like games like Uncharted 2, where you go from A to B - beating up enemies and opening chests and solving puzzles - then go from Dungeon A to Dungeon B. And stuff...



Sephiroth said:


> I'm still waiting for them to surpass Supernova with epic attacks for the final boss.
> 
> I wonder if they will ever go back to overthetop attacks again.



We need moar attacks that break planets!


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 21, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I mean in his screenshot, unless he took that from the trailer.



From the trailer.  The US names are stupid in comparison.  Commando?  Really?



			
				Wintrale said:
			
		

> I was hoping the Optima System would become really integral. I expect you need to perform Optima Changes to take advantage of enemy patterns? That'd be pretty awesome.



There are very few enemies I've encountered that allow you to button mash as a single role and they only get harder as you continue.  Optima switching is essential to getting those high ranks in battles on top of simply surviving beefy battles.

And the game sold 1.51 million in it's first couple of days.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 21, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> And the game sold 1.51 million in it's first couple of days.



Didn't they only ship 1.8 million units, as well? I'd imagine the other 300'000 will be gone in no time.


----------



## Nois (Dec 21, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Noctis can wait 'til NEXT Christmas.



Hell yeah, so I can get me some money to buy a PS3 and bid farwell to my life properly


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 21, 2009)

Fuck the snow...my order is late because of bad weather...fuckitty fuck fuck. 

At least it's on it's way lol.


----------



## Elias (Dec 21, 2009)

Mine arrived today. pek

I have to update my ps3, which is taking forever....then I have to go to work. 


So no play time until later tonight.


----------



## Nois (Dec 21, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Fuck the snow...my order is late because of bad weather...fuckitty fuck fuck.
> 
> At least it's on it's way lol.



Look at the bright side, when you finally get it, the snow's gonna be an excuse to stay in front of the game


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 21, 2009)

i_nois_ said:


> Look at the bright side, when you finally get it, the snow's gonna be an excuse to stay in front of the game



As if i needed an excuse, the semester ended last week, i've got free time till Jan 25 or something .


This is gonna be like dissida all over again...i remember i had over 250 hours in it before the semester starting...bless SE and their winter releases .


----------



## Nois (Dec 21, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> As if i needed an excuse, the semester ended last week, i've got free time till Jan 25 or something .
> 
> 
> This is gonna be like dissida all over again...i remember i had over 250 hours in it before the semester starting...bless SE and their winter releases .



You live alone or with parents? If with parents then they can't send you anywhere:3

Other than that well, I sometimes feel guilty that instead of going out i spent the week in front of my snes or something. Snow rids me of that sense of guilt


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 21, 2009)

I live alone, the only person i'll be seeing for this whole vacation will be my GF...which i'll try not to neglect XD.

Last year we actually played a lot of dissidia together but we both dislike playing games like main story FFs with other people in the room so we'll have to do other things lol.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 21, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Noctis can wait 'til 2012 Christmas.



Fixed


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 21, 2009)

Finally, took the guy long enough but it's finally here...and damn the intro is beautiful and the beat reminded me of VII a tad at some parts .


----------



## Vyse (Dec 21, 2009)

Your GF plays video games with you? What a lucky guy you are.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 21, 2009)

Women want to be like men in some way,and beat them.
when you tease them they cant do it,they will try,than they start to fall in love with video games


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 21, 2009)

Yay, exploration time!


----------



## Velocity (Dec 21, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Yay, exploration time!



Exploration time? Is it like FFX or something else?


----------



## Zero Hellfire (Dec 21, 2009)

FFXIII looks like its going to be another huge disappointment from Square, huzzar!...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 21, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Yay, exploration time!


Wait, you're on Chapter 13 already? XD

You need a rest, lol 


Slightly jealous though, I still haven't ordered mine. Even if I order now, I doubt I can get it before Christmas =/


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Dec 21, 2009)

Zero Hellfire said:


> FFXIII looks like its going to be another huge disappointment from Square, huzzar!...



Why would it be? 

If the reviews we got so far are criticizing the game simply because it took a bold new direction then I don't think it should be a disappointment..if you're open minded enough


----------



## Nois (Dec 21, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I live alone, the only person i'll be seeing for this whole vacation will be my GF...which i'll try not to neglect XD.
> 
> Last year we actually played a lot of dissidia together but we both dislike playing games like main story FFs with other people in the room so we'll have to do other things lol.



Now that' some descent DNA you hooked up with there, now make some babies out of it

And they better be gamin' like there's no tommorow


Athrum said:


> Fixed


NOOOOOOOOOOOO, mah Noctis has to be here for me when I'm ready

After all, Versus was announced as the succesor of VI and VII's awesomeness.


Dreikoo said:


> Finally, took the guy long enough but it's finally here...and damn the intro is beautiful and the beat reminded me of VII a tad at some parts .



GRatz^^


Oversoul said:


> Your GF plays video games with you? What a lucky guy you are.



God blesses some of us


----------



## Zero Hellfire (Dec 21, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Why would it be?
> 
> If the reviews we got so far are criticizing the game simply because it took a bold new direction then I don't think it should be a disappointment..if you're open minded enough


FFXII got good reviews but I found it to be quite poor. I wont judge the game now of course but I don't like what I have heard about it. That on top of Square Enix being a shitstorm for the last 8 years and this game (obviously) not including Sakaguchi, how can I look forward to it?


----------



## Nois (Dec 21, 2009)

Zero Hellfire said:


> FFXII got good reviews but I found it to be quite poor. I wont judge the game now of course but I don't like what I have heard about it. That on top of Square Enix being a shitstorm for the last 8 years and this game (obviously) not including Sakaguchi, how can I look forward to it?



That's what they made Versus for I guess. Ebven the name suggests that it's an alternative. And I wonder, is it pure management tactics that the game's released a year or so after 13 when it's development started at the same time?

And I didn't really enjoy 12 that much. 6 and 9 were my favs with 7 running-up.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2009)

Zero Hellfire said:


> FFXII got good reviews but I found it to be quite poor. I wont judge the game now of course but I don't like what I have heard about it. That on top of Square Enix being a shitstorm for the last 8 years and this game (obviously) not including Sakaguchi, how can I look forward to it?



8 Years? Further back sir.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 21, 2009)

Zero Hellfire said:


> FFXIII looks like its going to be another huge disappointment from Square, huzzar!...



From this post im guessing u hated 12, and most people that hated 12 hated the battle system. The battle system is a bit different in XIII, and quit whining they have to innovate or people will get bored


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 21, 2009)

This is NOTHING like XII, leave the battle system out of it, you don't even need to bother that much. There's just so much epic storytelling and char development going on, so much personality, this blows XII out of the water by the first hour.

In a rapid succession i was unbelievably sad, then smiled, then laughed my ass off as i've never done before in a game. This is definitely right up there with the old ones.


----------



## Nois (Dec 21, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> This is NOTHING like XII, leave the battle system out of it, you don't even need to bother that much. There's just so much epic storytelling and char development going on, so much personality, this blows XII out of the water by the first hour.
> 
> In a rapid succession i was unbelievably sad, then smiled, then laughed my ass off as i've never done before in a game. This is definitely right up there with the old ones.



U played 6?, game a bit more and tell me if this stands a chance.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 21, 2009)

You mean FFVI? Of course i have lmao.


----------



## Elias (Dec 21, 2009)

so far I'm enjoying the game. The battle system as stated earlier is very similar to X-2


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 21, 2009)

I just love all those Vanille moments, she lives in her own world...if she's to be taken into account Pulse is not hell, it's heaven lmao.


Snow is like a real life Kamina...without the mech to back him up reality punches him down and calls him worthless...and they say lightning never strikes at the same place twice .


I have lost my "cringe reflex" by being too much into anime for so long i suppose. I would cringe if it was in english i bet but the "sounds cooler in japanese" excuse works even when you actually understand japanese XD.



Btw, wasn't that thing where Lightning asked Sazh to cover his ears just the funniest thing in the world? So many lulz...also in the way Snow woke up Gadoh by slapping the hell out of him.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 21, 2009)

Got the game today but won't be touching it until Christmas Eve.  I see they did stick to just having the logo on the box though.  That's a plus.  Glad consistency is staying with Japan.


----------



## Elias (Dec 22, 2009)

Agreed. I was surprised that it didn't have that awful pony cover art.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 22, 2009)

That's the inside art of the cover actually.


----------



## Elias (Dec 22, 2009)

^ I hadn't even noticed. 

Drei, what's your opinion on being healing after each battle? Good thing? Or bad?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 22, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> ^ I hadn't even noticed.
> 
> Drei, what's your opinion on being healing after each battle? Good thing? Or bad?



Since we have infinite MP...or no MP...depends on the way you look at it i suppose, we could technically fully cure ourselves from the menu after each battle, this just expedites things and keeps the action going. I find it helps pacing actually.

I'm loving the gameplay really, if i had anything negative to say it would be that the camera tries to follow the leader too closely at times so many particle effects or even whole attacks of the rest of the party are not really seen...though it depends on the job i suppose, if you're using ranged attacks you see a bit more of it. It's nothing like XII btw, it's more like chrono trigger mixed with persona 3 in the way you control the AI.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2009)

Any noticeable slow down/frame rate drop when there are to many effects on screen, I expect that to happen on the 360 version, but this is the ps3 one. :ho


----------



## Athrum (Dec 22, 2009)

Talk about a busy guy. Tetsuya Nomura worked as main character designer on Final Fantasy XIII, director and designer for Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep and ditto for Final Fantasy Versus XIII.

We forgot Final Fantasy Agito XIII! He's character designer for that, too.

In the most recent issue of Famitsu, Nomura reveals that he is working on two unannounced titles. He gives some updates, saying that they are working to bring up the quality so that the difference between real time and pre-renders in the upcoming Final Fantasy Versus XIII is seamless. He also says that development for Agito is going favorably.

"There is a still yet unannounced title that I am working on sooner than thought," he says. Voice recording for this title has begun.

"It's not a brand new title, but there is one more unannounced title."






Another reason why we will probably only see versus on 2012.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 22, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Any noticeable slow down/frame rate drop when there are to many effects on screen, I expect that to happen on the 360 version, but this is the ps3 one. :ho



Since 360 always has better framerate and less slow downs, if ps3 version is fine so is 360s.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 22, 2009)

That's because usually games are made for 360 and ported, now its the other way around and you'll have compressed video and audio.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 22, 2009)

Game will end up running fine on both.

Most people playing the game won't have set-ups that will allow them to notice the minor decrease in audio and visual quality.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 22, 2009)

So.... what's the release date again?


----------



## Nois (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh btw, how's the ost in 13?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 22, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Snow is like a real life Kamina...without the mech to back him up reality punches him down and calls him worthless...and they say lightning never strikes at the same place twice .



LOL, terrible reference.  Snow is a shounen jump reject.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 22, 2009)

Shit so are we getting Tidus 2?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Since 360 always has better framerate and less slow downs, if ps3 version is fine so is 360s.



lol since when. 

Mass Effect, Gears of War, Lost Odyssey, Last remnant, etc, etc.

All with some terrible framerate drops, I have yet to play a ps3 exclusive game with any slowdown, it's just XIII is on the high end in particles, but this is the flagship series, so it's been tested through hell in back I suppose.



Athrum said:


> Talk about a busy guy. Tetsuya Nomura worked as main character designer on Final Fantasy XIII, director and designer for Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep and ditto for Final Fantasy Versus XIII.
> 
> We forgot Final Fantasy Agito XIII! He's character designer for that, too.
> 
> ...



Don't you know, Nomura is a god.

I just finished FFVI again, forgot how epic going through all of Cefka's forms is.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 22, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Shit so are we getting Tidus 2?



I didn't mind Tidus, tbh.  Snow is facepalm city, plus a pedo.   The US version is going to be horribly awesome. 

He's an excellent tank character though.


----------



## Nois (Dec 22, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> lol since when.
> 
> Mass Effect, Gears of War, Lost Odyssey, Last remnant, etc, etc.
> 
> ...



I played VI after I completed VII. My reaction was 'woah, they made it before too... niceeee'


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2009)

i_nois_ said:


> I played VI after I completed VII. My reaction was 'woah, they made it before too... niceeee'


----------



## Nois (Dec 22, 2009)

Kefkapek he should be oficially Sephiroth's father

If only I had a smartphone with a keyboard, it'd be overwhelmed with snes emulation. Or GBA with the remakes.

I'm seriously thinking about buying me some htc touch pro just to indulge myself with playing ff4-6.

And since my friend has 2 xboxes I might buy one from him and play some serious 13


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2009)

i_nois_ said:


> Kefkapek he should be oficially Sephiroth's father



They be experimental bros.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 22, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Exploration time? Is it like FFX or something else?



Sorry about not answering this.  But now that I've messed around in it a little more, it's like the Calm Lands, but... way bigger.  I'm not finishing the game any time soon as this place is grind city/challenging, which I love about RPGs.  And I'm on Chapter 11, btw.

To put it bluntly, Chapters 1-10 are like a drawn out tutorial on top of pacing the story and introducing the characters in full.  It's essentially the first half of the game which I clocked in about 22 some odd hours.  Chapter 11 onward is pretty much the second half of the game because there's a lot to do, plus the battle system is finally unlocked for you to be truly creative with.

In short, Chapters 1 -10 is like a full on super tutorial of non-stop action and Chapter 11 kicks you out into the harsh new world where you better learn how to fly.  It's all been way fun throughout regardless of the structure.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 22, 2009)

Just got done with my 12 hour session for the day...damn Fang is cool. Dragoon pride in all it's glory...and i don't even have Bahamut yet lmao.


I'm unexpectedly not hating Hope btw...it may just be me respecting him for managing to get close to Lightning, an insurmountable task if there ever was any....and his sporadic whining is not as annoying as i imagined it would be.


----------



## masterriku (Dec 22, 2009)

> Dragoon pride in all it's glory



So she betrays you twice huh will be sure to remember that.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 22, 2009)

masterriku said:


> So she betrays you twice huh will be sure to remember that.



Not been there yet lol but she indeed starts off as a member of the bad guys and captures one of your other party members in her first scene, i just got her for the last hour and a half...though she does jump in her attack and waves a spear while calling her enemies "shitbastards" in one of the CSs . (kusoyarodomo sounds much much much better than the english counterpart...that scene alone is enough to make me not wanna play the english game EVER...)


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 22, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> lol since when.
> 
> Mass Effect, Gears of War, Lost Odyssey, Last remnant, etc, etc.
> 
> ...



Checks Bayonetta, fallout 3, Devil May Cry 4, Dragon Age...Yep all have less framerate problems on 360. 

And If you didn't see any framerate problems in games like heavenly sword, uncharted 1, and so on your blind. Then again who cares about little framerate issues on awesome games


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 22, 2009)

FFXIII has no framedrops btw...oh and you can control the camera during battles. (not sure if people here knew it...i randomly found out after hours of play)


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 23, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Checks Bayonetta, *fallout 3*, *Devil May Cry 4*, Dragon Age...Yep all have less framerate problems on 360.
> 
> And If you didn't see any framerate problems in games like heavenly sword, uncharted 1, and so on your blind. Then again who cares about little framerate issues on awesome games


There was no slowdown what so ever on those, not to mention there shitty ports(beside DMC4), though Fallout 3 was bugged to hell, which is worse.

I haven't played Heavenly Sword or Uncharted yet so I can't comment on them, though by the demo Heavenly Sword was mediocre at best. I'll get back to you when I try Uncharted outside the demo, but that game had some bad looking cutscenes.

Almost every game I played on the 360 had framerate drops, and it annoyed the shit out of me, Lost Odyssey was still great though. 



> FFXIII has no framedrops btw...oh and you can control the camera during battles. (not sure if people here knew it...i randomly found out after hours of play)


That's fantastic news.


----------



## Elias (Dec 23, 2009)

Hope is so blah.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 23, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> There was no slowdown what so ever on those, not to mention there shitty ports(beside DMC4), though Fallout 3 was bugged to hell, which is worse.
> 
> I haven't played Heavenly Sword or Uncharted yet so I can't comment on them, though by the demo Heavenly Sword was mediocre at best. I'll get back to you when I try Uncharted outside the demo, but that game had some bad looking cutscenes.
> 
> ...



Even Demons Souls has some slowdowns but none are game breaking. And Heavenly Sword is one of my gave PS3 games, truly epic kickass action game. If framerate does bother you though probably won't like most games this gen. 

So I've tried to keep away from most news, only asking a few who got a chance to play it. Seems DS is right, the story is pretty corny at times and the emotional parts are overdone. Shame but to be expected. Still everyone who has it says it's a blast to play.


----------



## Nois (Dec 23, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> They be experimental bros.



I accept this option

I like how Kuja in FF9 was kind of a blend of some Seph and Kafka's characteristics.

Hey 13 owners, does the game have anyone like Kefka or Sephiroth?:ho


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 23, 2009)

When aren't the emotional scenes overdone, corny, and cliche in Final Fantasy?

It's always been full of melodramatic scenes.



> If framerate does bother you though probably won't like most games this gen.



Oh I like them, doesn't mean I can't bitch and moan.



i_nois_ said:


> I accept this option
> 
> I like how Kuja in FF9 was kind of a blend of some Seph and Kafka's characteristics.
> 
> Hey 13 owners, does the game have anyone like Kefka or Sephiroth?



 Kuja is Kefka's insanity and flamboyant parts of his personality, with Sephiroth's vain and stoic personality.

I can't believe I forgot to ask how the main villain is.


----------



## Nois (Dec 23, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Kuja is Kefka's insanity and flamboyant parts of his personality, with Sephiroth's vain and stoic personality.
> 
> I can't believe I forgot to ask how the main villain is.



Why o my gosh, that's right and I don't bother he's predictable, Kuja, Kefka and Sephiroth were all dead obvious from the start or from somewhere in the middleyet still they were godly.

The only Villain that actually surprised me in FF was Zeromus when he was revealed.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 23, 2009)

I was sure Edea was the bad guy of VIII...so it kinda caught me by surprise this whole Ultimecia thing...as well as having the boss that nearly killed me with ice in my party briefly.


----------



## Nois (Dec 23, 2009)

^ that's why I said from the start of middle way trough.  I liked the mindfuck in 8 but never liked the game all that much.

7 was my all time fav but then i played 6 and since then I'm a Kefkafag


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 23, 2009)

My friend is selling me his copy in January for 20 bucks, and even though Can't understand a word shit I'll take it


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 23, 2009)

i_nois_ said:


> Hey 13 owners, does the game have anyone like Kefka or Sephiroth?:ho



Nope.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 23, 2009)

Just reached gran=pulse and i'm stopping for the day after 10 straight hours. How you actually get there is beyond epic...and Fang is so damn cool XD. Btw, Bahamut does the kamehameha now....


----------



## Nois (Dec 23, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Nope.



I hope it has something to compensate then



Dreikoo said:


> Just reached gran=pulse and i'm stopping for the day after 10 straight hours. How you actually get there is beyond epic...and Fang is so damn cool XD. Btw, Bahamut does the kamehameha now....


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 23, 2009)

Btw, the game doesn't have a damage limit, i randomly did 13000 dmg on a random monster lol.


----------



## Nois (Dec 23, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Btw, the game doesn't have a damage limit, i randomly did 13000 dmg on a random monster lol.



I see the new gen FFs have some serious shit changing about them. I like that, it's similar to the x86 to x64 switch.

Very refreshing.

What's the stongest Summon btw?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 23, 2009)

Don't have the last 2, they all seem balanced though i've only used bahamut once before i turned it off so i'd see his mega flare ...though since the summon is summoned with it's summoner before you go driving mode, for me so far it's Odin since i have upgraded one of Lightning's swords to level 20something while the next highest weapon is like lvl 6...i've had that sword from nearly the start of the game, it's the second sword you get i believe...and it's oddly enough the one you want to have for physical attacks lol.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 23, 2009)

Well that happened with Tidus, Brotherhood was the strongest weapon for him besides his Ultima one and you get it at the start of the game.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't remember the specifics, but you do get a ton of other weapons that are better than it, that i remember lol.


----------



## Nois (Dec 23, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Don't have the last 2, they all seem balanced though i've only used bahamut once before i turned it off so i'd see his mega flare ...though since the summon is summoned with it's summoner before you go driving mode, for me so far it's Odin since i have upgraded one of Lightning's swords to level 20something while the next highest weapon is like lvl 6...i've had that sword from nearly the start of the game, it's the second sword you get i believe...and it's oddly enough the one you want to have for physical attacks lol.



Damn that sounds complicated a bit

I like it more and more. Wonder what Versus' gonna have to top 13

So technically you can pretty much pwn the game with some of the first swords with improving them? Does that apply to armor too?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 23, 2009)

There's no armor, just accessories, which you do have the ability to upgrade.


It depends on the char. Every char has a weapon for attack and magic and special weapon specific effects, the attackers should upgrade the one, the blasters the other, and there's a mix like Vanille's cure rod which is weaker than her magic-powering rod (though increases magic much more than her attack rod) and also buffs her cure spells. Also, not everyone gets their respective, say, attack weapon at the same part of the game. I still haven't gotten Hope's or Vanille's one lol.

Btw, it costs so so so much to get a char into a role not of the 3 the story gives you...for fang to get a spell Vanille got for maybe 1000 CP she needs a whopping 48000CP...and that's just one crystal out of the tens before it which are equally exorbitantly ranged. This means that the chars will indeed be very different before LATE endgame...like...100 hours minimum.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 23, 2009)

I want to fuck this game already.


----------



## Nois (Dec 23, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> I want to fuck this game already.



If you gonna take the rear let me in front


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 23, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Btw, the game doesn't have a damage limit, i randomly did 13000 dmg on a random monster lol.


It's safe to assume that the limit will be 999,999.

I have no doubt that you'll be doing 100k+ damage when you break monsters soon enough 

Also, may I suggest obtaining Lightning's Scene Drive as soon as possible, it's some bitchin eye candy


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm quite far away, i can't even see it yet and my attacker role for her has leveled up so much it'll take hours to level up some more.


Attacker is so packed with passive abilities btw, all those things you'd do in old games as their own attack now are part of the fight if their conditions are met, which makes you care for timing so much. It's really innovative.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 23, 2009)

So guys I've seen the final cutscene

HERES WHAT HAPPENS


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 23, 2009)

Ah, if I remember it's a Blaster ability, not Attacker 

Surely though, I bet it's already one of the roles you're already currently concentrating on for Lightning anyways, so you'll be fine ^^


I'll have my Lightning focus on ATK/BLA/HLR first when I get my game xD


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 23, 2009)

Those are the roles she gets automatically lol so unless you stockpile her CP you will be focusing on them and nearly maxing them out all before you unlock the rest. And yeah, even though i have max blaster too it's nowhere to be scene either. (pun intended )


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh no, I actually meant it as I think I'll be using those roles the most for her, and leave the Enhancing and Jamming to someone else 

And how many Action Gauge Bar-thingys so you have so far? I think Scene Drive takes up 5 or 6, so I dunno =o


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 23, 2009)

I use Sazh to enhance since he gets haste and damage buffs before hope. Vanira for jamming, funnily enough you get to use them a lot together early on and his enhancing complements her jamming into a huge bonus for you. 

So far i just got the ability to make my own party like an hour before stopping and i'm using Snow Lightning and Sazh since they're the only ones with 4 ATB gauges due to having summons as well as access to atk and bla, triple disaster and cerberus optima make foes with 140.000 life die in under a minute, i actually took down a king behemoth in 30 seconds due to a preemptive attack . The ATB unlocks as your l'cie power rises, so like with everyting, it's tied to the story.

Oh and the last 3 bosses have been unbelievably awesome to fight, i won't spoil the 2 but the 3rd was bahamut and damn he was strong, i died 4 times against him without doing anything wrong...and i kept trying the same thing till it worked lol.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 23, 2009)

is there a release date for versus yet?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 23, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Btw, the game doesn't have a damage limit, i randomly did 13000 dmg on a random monster lol.



One of the trophies is to do 100,000+ damage in a single hit.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 23, 2009)

I thought it meant as in total gamage against like 10 enemies when i first read it, then i realized i wasn't thinking big enough!


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 23, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I thought it meant as in total gamage against like 10 enemies when i first read it, then i realized i wasn't thinking large enough!




*Spoiler*: _btw, if you haven't already_ 



Have fun with Vanilla's Eidolon fight. 




I'm in Chapter 13 right now just grinding back at Gran Pulse and finishing missions.  Good times.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 23, 2009)

I haven't, just reached pulse and called it for the day, how did you like Bahammut's kamehameha btw?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 23, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I haven't, just reached pulse and called it for the day, how did you like Bahammut's kamehameha btw?



Yeah, that was the first thing I thought.  Then it turned into Epyon Gundam.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 23, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Yeah, that was the first thing I thought.  Then it turned into Epyon Gundam.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Just as Fang was about to be a true dragoon and go against the party...ah well...her earlier dragon-fishing scene was enough to silence the naysayers i hope .


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 24, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Yeah, that was the first thing I thought.  Then it turned into Epyon Gundam.



                                       .


----------



## Nois (Dec 24, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE:33


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 24, 2009)

i_nois_ said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE:33



oooo that looks better then my old avatar.


----------



## Nois (Dec 24, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> oooo that looks better then my old avatar.



That's Santaroth, for Christmas he brings destruction



and epic amounts of epic:33


----------



## Velocity (Dec 24, 2009)

Totally off-topic, but...

We're gonna have a gothic christmas
That is what we'll do
We're gonna have a gothic christmas
Hope you'll have one too

Santa's going to wear a black dress
Just for me and you
Santa's going to grunt in Latin
And slay a dragon or two

Rudolph, he will change his name
'cause Rudolph just sounds really lame
Now we'll call him Ragnagord
The evil reindeer overlord

His nose it shall be red no more
It will be blackened to the core
His eyes will glow an evil glow
To guide the chariot through the snow

We want to wish you a gothic christmas
We want to wish you a gothic christmas
We want to wish you a gothic christmas
We want to wish you a gothic christmas

We're gonna have a gothic christmas
That is what we'll do
We're gonna have a gothic christmas
Hope you'll have one too

We want to wish you a gothic christmas
We want to wish you a gothic christmas
We want to wish you a gothic christmas
Hope you'll have a gothic christmas too


----------



## Nois (Dec 24, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Totally off-topic, but...
> 
> We're gonna have a gothic christmas
> That is what we'll do
> ...


wooooooooot xmas


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 24, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> *Spoiler*: _btw, if you haven't already_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That was nothing lol, fang was a DEF, vanilla was jam, tank and enfeeble it, use full cure once you get low and that's all it takes. 

Btw, isn't the way Vanilla gets a jolt as she does her ultimate driving attack kinda sensual? lmao


----------



## Ashramaru (Dec 25, 2009)

I haven't played the game yet, but I have heard a few critics yapping. All in all I heard Americans don't like the story, perhaps they are too busy with their Star Wars RPs, continuation of Captain America Comics, and the new D&D Board Game; But if you like Anime...you will love this game's story trust me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2009)

Ashramaru said:


> I haven't played the game yet, but I have heard a few critics yapping. All in all I heard Americans don't like the story, perhaps they are too busy with their Star Wars RPs, continuation of Captain America Comics, and the new D&D Board Game; But if you like Anime...you will love this game's story trust me.



I like good anime. Does that mean this story is like Berserk? Or more like naruto...

And yes Captain America has a awesome story, as does DA. Don't get pissy cause they have superior stories to most JRPG. Shit Shin Mugami has better stories then FF and they are far lower budget.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 25, 2009)

Ashramaru said:


> I haven't played the game yet, but I have heard a few critics yapping. All in all I heard Americans don't like the story, perhaps they are too busy with their Star Wars RPs, continuation of Captain America Comics, and the new D&D Board Game; But if you like Anime...you will love this game's story trust me.


A _Japanese_ streamer I was watching pretty much said the story was weak, lulzy and confusing, so what do you say to that? =P

Most FF never got a good story in the first place, I've always been in it for the crazy sidequest bosses, and go somewhere else for story (not necessarily RPGs, either. Heck, not even video games xD)

Point is, gameplay is what matters most in this game - from what I've seen I already know I can't lose ^^


Oh, and Merry Xmas to everyone in this thread. Hope you're all having a better time than I am, I've just been in bed, sick for almost a week now >___>


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 25, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was the only one I didn't beat first time, but I used a smoke with haste and all those other buffs and it was a cakewalk.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 25, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> A _Japanese_ streamer I was watching pretty much said the story was weak, lulzy and confusing, so what do you say to that? =P
> 
> Most FF never got a good story in the first place, I've always been in it for the crazy sidequest bosses, and go somewhere else for story (not necessarily RPGs, either. Heck, not even video games xD)
> 
> ...



Indeed, and Final Fantasy is always been about being an accessible rpg that anyone can play and enjoy.


----------



## Elias (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm still on chapter 3.


----------



## Nois (Dec 25, 2009)

Good thing Vinnie's a zombie, he might've suffocate there otherwise


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 25, 2009)

Finlay using a new weapon for Lightning, it's the transformed version of that very very early weapon though lmao. The model looks similar but it's black and red which is awesome. The name is helter-skelter XD.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Dec 25, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> A _Japanese_ streamer I was watching pretty much said the story was weak, lulzy and confusing, so what do you say to that? =P
> 
> *Most FF never got a good story in the first place*, I've always been in it for the crazy sidequest bosses, and go somewhere else for story (not necessarily RPGs, either. Heck, not even video games xD)
> 
> Point is, gameplay is what matters most in this game - from what I've seen I already know I can't lose ^^



Go hang yourself 




> Oh, and Merry Xmas to everyone in this thread. Hope you're all having a better time than I am, I've just been in bed, sick for almost a week now >___>



Get well soon 

And Merry Xmas to all of you


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Dec 25, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> *Go hang yourself*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOOOOOL!! Merry Christmas everybody!!


----------



## geG (Dec 25, 2009)

Got a PS3 now. I'm ready for March


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Go hang yourself
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coming from a guy who likes Assassin Creed I'd be surprised if you thought FF stories are actually "Good"


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Dec 25, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Coming from a guy who likes Assassin Creed I'd be surprised if you thought FF stories are actually "Good"



Because the FF stories are good. I write stories myself (ever since 3rd grade) so I know a good story when I look at one.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2009)

Lol FF stories are far from "Good" I've seen better plots in animes like bleach 

Entertaining? Oh yeah  

Assassin Creed is a GOOD story. FF stories, especially way they are exacuted, 90% of the time suck. Yet we keep going back to enjoy the poorly done stories


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Dec 25, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Lol FF stories are far from "Good" I've seen better plots in animes like bleach
> 
> Entertaining? Oh yeah
> 
> Assassin Creed is a GOOD story. FF stories, especially way they are exacuted, 90% of the time suck. Yet we keep going back to enjoy the poorly done stories



Coming from a guy who said that stories are "up to personal opinion", I don't know why we're discussing this in the first place.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 25, 2009)

Your talking about it because crazymtf is one of those conceited people who thinks their opinions are matter important than everyone else's.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2009)

No enjoying a story is up to a person. Like I enjoyed Magna Carta 2 story. Does it mean it was a well done story? I enjoyed Metal Gear's story. Does that mean it's a perfect story? LOL no...

I enjoyed FF stories in the past but far from written well and executed in a way that won't make you cringe. Did you ever cringe at a part in Assassin Creed? Ever laugh at a scene you weren't suppose to in Bioshock? Cause those are well written and executed in the same way. 

I'm not saying I won't enjoy FF13, I probably will. Just saying the stories themselves aren't that great, and the execution is still half ass thanks to square.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 25, 2009)

I watched some Video's on Youtube. I think this will be GotY 2010...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2009)

Well from the demo I know one thing. I love the combat. I played through the demo twice and it's one of my fave rpg battle systems so far. Reminds me of why I love grandia.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 25, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Because the FF stories are good. I write stories myself (ever since 3rd grade) so I know a good story when I look at one.



I've been reading books since the 1st grade and I know most FF stories do their job.  Are they good?  That's really subjective, but let's not deny the fact that most of them tend to follow the same pattern.  Most FF worlds have the pieces to tell great stories, but the execution never really gets to that point.  For example, FFXII had the workings of becoming one of the best ones, but because Matsuno dropped off, it fell short.  Games like 6, Tactics, and 4 have excellent stories.  Games like 7, 10, and 3 were alright for what it's worth.  Like crazy said, entertaining?  Yes they are, but FF is hardly the pedestal for great game writing.

And FFXIII's story is kinda eh, although I do think the presentation of it has been better than most FFs to date.



			
				Hentai said:
			
		

> I watched some Video's on Youtube. I think this will be GotY 2010...



I love XIII, but it's not going to be GotY.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm definitely looking towards GoW3 and Heavy Rain (which I really hope is good) for GotY '10.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 25, 2009)

The English VA is better than Japanesee Suprisingly.
I can't wait


----------



## Blade (Dec 25, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I'm definitely looking towards GoW3 and Heavy Rain (which I really hope is good) for GotY '10.



add also Dante's Inferno


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 25, 2009)

Wolfy_Toushiro said:


> The English VA is better than Japanesee Suprisingly.
> I can't wait



I can already see plenty of people disagree with you even though they haven't played the NA/EU version.  But I do agree, from the trailers, the voices sound fine and fit. After the superb job they did with the voice cast of FFXII, I would have been disappointed if they didn't deliver yet again. Least this time the sound of the voices won't be as compressed (360 version, PS3 is lossless) so the voices will be clearer.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 25, 2009)

FireKain said:


> add also Dante's Inferno


That game is a piece of shit.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 25, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> That game is a piece of shit.



SO GOW Is piece of shit 2 ?:amazed


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2009)

You'll learn most people don't like games similar to another or in the same genre. So when people complain and fight over what's better. Gow VS DMC VS NG I just LOL and like em all


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 25, 2009)

LOL.Just LOL


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 25, 2009)

Wolfy_Toushiro said:


> SO GOW Is piece of shit 2 ?:amazed


You know what I mean. Dante's Inferno is a shameless rip off with shittier graphics, gameplay, camera, voice acting, and everything else. You don't even feel any sort of feedback from connecting a hit(and I don't mean rumble) and it makes the just so disappointing from what I thought it would be : A God of War rip off that was actually decent .


crazymtf said:


> You'll learn most people don't like games similar to another or in the same genre. So when people complain and fight over what's better. Gow VS DMC VS NG I just LOL and like em all


I love all those games it's just that Inferno so poorly swagger jacks the shit out of GoW to the point that it's embarrassing for everyone.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 25, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Go hang yourself  Get well soon


lol. tsundere. pek



Big Boss said:


> I'm definitely looking towards GoW3 and Heavy Rain (which I really hope is good) for GotY '10.


I seriously want Bayonetta to win it, or at least be nominated or something - the game totally deserves it. If you're a DMC veteran then the transition is comfortably simple, and even if you're not, if you're a half competent gamer with a sense of timing then you're all set to have some epic fun ^^

We don't have the full game yet, and I only got the demo a couple of days ago but getting a Pure Platinum rank on it is a whole new level of fun in itself =]

I can only imagine what the full game is going to be like


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 25, 2009)

> You know what I mean. Dante's Inferno is a shameless rip off with shittier graphics, gameplay, camera, voice acting, and everything else. You don't even feel any sort of feedback from connecting a hit(and I don't mean rumble) and it makes the just so disappointing from what I thought it would be : A God of War rip off that was actually decent .


This is what I thought when I played it.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> You know what I mean. Dante's Inferno is a shameless rip off with shittier graphics, gameplay, camera, voice acting, and everything else. You don't even feel any sort of feedback from connecting a hit(and I don't mean rumble) and it makes the just so disappointing from what I thought it would be : A God of War rip off that was actually decent .
> 
> I love all those games it's just that Inferno so poorly swagger jacks the shit out of GoW to the point that it's embarrassing for everyone.



Except we only got to play about 10 minutes of the game. Shouldn't we hold judgment on the story, gameplay, and setting till we get more into it?

And Dark Sector feels like a rip-off of gears but doesn't make it terrible, just not as good. 

Anyway we should get back on topic with FF.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 25, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> This is what I thought when I played it.



how do you play it,when it's not even out


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2009)

He means the demo out on XBOX360/PS3


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 25, 2009)

I Hope so


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 25, 2009)

The demo is out on PSN and LA now!?


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 25, 2009)

For Dante's Inferno, not FF13.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 25, 2009)

I am Not buying it then 
Anyways FF English theme song Leona Lewis 'My hands'
Might ruin it :faceplam


----------



## Velocity (Dec 25, 2009)

Wolfy_Toushiro said:


> SO GOW Is piece of shit 2 ?:amazed



Duh? All it does is take Greek myth, add a whiny bald guy and just generally goes overboard in every possible area. It's nothing special at all... The combat is shallow as hell, there's too much reliance on QTEs and not enough on the player's skill, the bosses are as unimaginative as you can get and I can't even begin to understand why people actually LIKE Kratos as a main character. The guy is so bland and lacking in personality that a piece of paper as more life in it than he does.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 25, 2009)

Wolfy_Toushiro said:


> I am Not buying it then
> Anyways FF English theme song Leona Lewis 'My hands'
> Might ruin it :faceplam


You haven't played the DI demo yet? No wonder you said such things.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 25, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Duh? All it does is take Greek myth, add a whiny bald guy and just generally goes overboard in every possible area. It's nothing special at all... The combat is shallow as hell, *there's too much reliance on QTEs* and not enough on the player's skill, the bosses are as unimaginative as you can get and I can't even begin to understand why people actually LIKE Kratos as a main character. The guy is so bland and lacking in personality that a piece of paper as more life in it than he does.


I thought that was one of the main hooks of the game?

Large bosses, brutality and the quick time? I'm sorry, I can't be too sure as I've never played it. I tried the PSP one, but I never got too into it. :X

Some/most of my friends haven't even heard of it, let alone played it. =/


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 25, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Duh? All it does is take Greek myth, add a whiny bald guy and just generally goes overboard in every possible area. It's nothing special at all... The combat is shallow as hell, there's too much reliance on QTEs and not enough on the player's skill, the bosses are as unimaginative as you can get and I can't even begin to understand why people actually LIKE Kratos as a main character. The guy is so bland and lacking in personality that a piece of paper as more life in it than he does.



It's just one of those things like Madden, a below average overexposed series that appeals to the most casual of players.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 25, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> You haven't played the DI demo yet? No wonder you said such things.



Naw. Just watched the trailer on Gamespot and Expectations reviews.
I am just only interested in 'You can fight death' but turn out nuthong special afterall.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 25, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Duh? All it does is take Greek myth, add a whiny bald guy and just generally goes overboard in every possible area. It's nothing special at all... The combat is shallow as hell, there's too much reliance on QTEs and not enough on the player's skill, the bosses are as unimaginative as you can get and I can't even begin to understand why people actually LIKE Kratos as a main character. The guy is so bland and lacking in personality that a piece of paper as more life in it than he does.



Who cares' This days Games sell by 'Making Blood spill all over the game'
Violent Violent All Blood which blind the kids into thinking it is good.
GOW I just like Greek Myths and Gods Story line.That's all


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh the Irony in people complaining about God Of War being mainstream on a fucking FINAL FANTASY thread. Clichie anime stories with spiky hair girl/boy heroes saving the world with either a bored/sad mentality or overjoy/naruto type of character. Come on don't bash on one series when you actually like Final Fantasy boys/girls


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 25, 2009)

FF suppose to be like fairytale which contains romance and Villains.
Just like a Fantasy.
How many more FF games gunna come out. I can't imagine it goes FF 30


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2009)

Final Fantasy will keep coming as long as it's bought. Which as it seems will be forever.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 25, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> It's just one of those things like Madden, a below average overexposed series that appeals to the most casual of players.


Ugh, Madden. Sports, you're like, supposed to do them in real life, right? 

I never saw the point of playing those things in a game, really. =X


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 26, 2009)

Fang really is a dragoon...her super move is a glorified jump .

Btw, i just found out why summons are useful. (other than the healing/revival bit)

They can break the 99.999 limit...i did 289.000 with a mega flare once...and my jaw dropped down ten floors lmao.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 26, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> lol. tsundere. pek





....


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 26, 2009)

Wolfy_Toushiro said:


> Who cares' This days Games sell by 'Making Blood spill all over the game'
> Violent Violent All Blood which blind the kids into thinking it is good.
> GOW I just like Greek Myths and Gods Story line.That's all



Violence has been big in games forever, so has blood. We just have it in HD now.



Wolfy_Toushiro said:


> FF suppose to be like fairytale which contains romance and Villains.
> Just like a Fantasy.
> How many more FF games gunna come out. I can't imagine it goes FF 30



GoW is supposed to be like a Greek myth, filled with violence and sex.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 26, 2009)

tsundere said:


> ....


Oh god, I've started the most epic of chain reactions 

Let's high five to celebrate XD




Love your sig, by the way. :3


----------



## Damaris (Dec 26, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Oh god, I've started the most epic of chain reactions
> 
> Let's high five to celebrate XD
> 
> ...











Thank you. Suou accepts your love.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Oh the Irony in people complaining about God Of War being mainstream on a fucking FINAL FANTASY thread. Clichie anime stories with spiky hair girl/boy heroes saving the world with either a bored/sad mentality or overjoy/naruto type of character. Come on don't bash on one series when you actually like Final Fantasy boys/girls



Who said anything about it being mainstream? That matters not, when judging a series on its own merits.

The first one was good, there is no denying that, the ones after? Not so much.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Oh the Irony in people complaining about God Of War being mainstream on a fucking FINAL FANTASY thread. Clichie anime stories with spiky hair girl/boy heroes saving the world with either a bored/sad mentality or overjoy/naruto type of character. Come on don't bash on one series when you actually like Final Fantasy boys/girls



Who said anything about mainstream? At least Final Fantasy made up its own myths, instead of basing itself around the most well known Ancient Gods and their world.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 26, 2009)

And what's wrong using History Origins as material
when's FFXIII Demo English Out?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 26, 2009)

We will probly get it in feb.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 26, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Who said anything about it being mainstream? That matters not, when judging a series on its own merits.
> 
> The first one was good, there is no denying that, the ones after? Not so much.



First 1 was good your right, the second was holy fucking shit awesome. 



Wintrale said:


> Who said anything about mainstream? At least Final Fantasy made up its own myths, instead of basing itself around the most well known Ancient Gods and their world.



And there's a reason God Of War's background is stronger then any of the Final Fantasy games.

And I heard there will be no english demo.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> First 1 was good your right, the second was holy fucking shit awesome.
> 
> And there's a reason God Of War's background is stronger then any of the Final Fantasy games.



Yeah, 'cause everyone else has been doing the same story for a few thousand years? That's your definition of "holy fucking shit awesome"? So, in other words, you're basically telling us we can't not like God of War because we like the - in your words - inferior Final Fantasy series. 

...right...

Yeah, well I'm sorry. I'd rather play a good game with constantly evolving game mechanics and a story of its own (regardless of how clich? or boring) rather than one that not only rides on the coattails of myths that have been around for thousands of years, but also shamelessly relies on gore and sex to sell since it lacks any real value as a videogame.


----------



## masterriku (Dec 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Lol FF stories are far from "Good" I've seen better plots in animes like* bleach*
> 
> Entertaining? Oh yeah
> 
> Assassin Creed is a GOOD story. FF stories, especially way they are exacuted, 90% of the time suck. Yet we keep going back to enjoy the poorly done stories



Come on seriously have you read/watched bleach lately?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 26, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Yeah, 'cause everyone else has been doing the same story for a few thousand years? That's your definition of "holy fucking shit awesome"? So, in other words, you're basically telling us we can't not like God of War because we like the - in your words - inferior Final Fantasy series.
> 
> ...right...
> 
> Yeah, well I'm sorry. I'd rather play a good game with constantly evolving game mechanics and a story of its own (regardless of how clich? or boring) rather than one that not only rides on the coattails of myths that have been around for thousands of years, but also shamelessly relies on gore and sex to sell since it lacks any real value as a videogame.



Constantly evolving? Mean how 1-10 constantly evolved it's battle system? Oh wait....

And while it makes it's own characters and world it's stories and setting are far from original. And god of war does rely on it's gore, sex, and overall brutality just as Final fantasy relies on big swords, flashy moves, and matrix like fight scenes. If you can't see any value for god of war I just find it hard you find value in a final fantasy game. But each to their own 

BTW I love FF series, don't get confused. I just find it funny that someone would say god of war has no values in a FF thread which is probably the most uneven series around in terms of quality titles.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Dec 26, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Yeah, 'cause everyone else has been doing the same story for a few thousand years? That's your definition of "holy fucking shit awesome"? So, in other words, you're basically telling us we can't not like God of War because we like the - in your words - inferior Final Fantasy series.
> 
> ...right...
> 
> Yeah, well I'm sorry. I'd rather play a good game with constantly evolving game mechanics and a story of its own (regardless of how clich? or boring) rather than one that not only rides on the coattails of myths that have been around for thousands of years, but also *shamelessly relies on gore and sex to sell since it lacks any real value as a videogame.*



I don't think I've seen a commercial regarding anything sexual in God of War to allow it to sell. Just because there's a sex minigame that has nothing to do with anything does not mean they use it to sell. The franchise sells because it has awesome gameplay which, yes, is gory but no so much as Gears of War and the grinded body parts that slap onto the screen. I mean seriously, who can not resist taking a minor enemy and ripping them in half? It's similar to how The Force Unleashed makes one feel like an omnipotent being.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Constantly evolving? Mean how 1-10 constantly evolved it's battle system? Oh wait....



FFI had multiple jobs.
FFII had the "use it to improve it" stat growth.
FFIII had multiple, changeable jobs.
FFIV introduced the ATB.
FFV revamped the Job System.
FFVI introduced party swapping, Espers and Relics.
FFVII refined the Limit Breaks of FFVI and optional bosses.
FFVIII introduced the Junction System.
FFIX introduced the equipment = skills method of learning abilities.
FFX introduced the Sphere Grid method of character growth.
FFXII revamped the Sphere Grid and introduced Hunts.
FFXIII streamlined the whole RPG process and further developed the Sphere Grid.

I'd call that evolution, yeah. But of course, you wouldn't know that.



> And while it makes it's own characters and world it's stories and setting are far from original. And god of war does rely on it's gore, sex, and overall brutality just as Final fantasy relies on big swords, flashy moves, and matrix like fight scenes. If you can't see any value for god of war I just find it hard you find value in a final fantasy game. But each to their own



Never said I don't find value in God of War. Just that I dislike the series with a passion since all it promotes is lack of skill, lack of challenge, lack of substance, lack of depth... All I ever hear from God of War fans is how the series is better than Ninja Gaiden or Devil May Cry, how Bayonetta is terrible in comparison to God of War, how nothing compares to the series... It's laughable when most fans of God of War are so incompetant they probably can't get past the first level of Ninja Gaiden. Isn't that why they love God of War so much? For the fact that they can just rely on QTEs to kill bosses for them instead of expecting them to be able to time attacks or use counters?



> BTW I love FF series, don't get confused. I just find it funny that someone would say god of war has no values in a FF thread which is probably the most uneven series around in terms of quality titles.



Don't make me laugh. People like you are all over the internet, in every forum imaginable. All you do is insult something and whine about its shortcomings, complain how it's not as good as your favourite series, then pretend like you actually like what you've spent the last few posts insulting. At least I don't feign interest in something when I don't like it.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 26, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> FFI had multiple jobs.
> FFII had the "use it to improve it" stat growth.
> FFIII had multiple, changeable jobs.
> FFIV introduced the ATB.
> ...



Yet you still play them all the same. Hit an attack button > Watch > Next > Repeat. Little tweaks here, half taken from games before it, isn't what I'd call great innovation. 

And you did say it lacked value, and you'd be wrong. It does provide a challenge, not my fault you only played on normal. It provides quite a few combo's, great finishers and counters. Why do you think NG2 tried to implant those nice finishers and counters into it? Oh yeah  And fanboys are fanboys for every game. I happen to love NG1, bayonetta is one of the best action games ever, and devil may cry 1 and 3 are some of the best and most stylish games I've ever played. Doesn't take away from God of War being amazing. 

And LOL at you not knowing me at all. I'm nothing like you described and I'm not whining about the series, I just know it's flaws. God of war is not my fave series and to be honest I enjoyed FF7 and 12 quite alot, probably more so then God of War 2, which I hold higher then 1. I also liked Metal Gear Solid 4 alot, does that mean I can't point out it's flaws? 

I give uncharted 2 a 10/10 because of how much fun it is. Does that mean it's flawless? No. I love New super mario bros for wii but does that mean I can't state when it has problems? Not my fault you wanna be blind to the problems of a game. I'm just saying that two high profile series like FF and GoW both have values for different people. I just find it funny when you say one has it and the other doesn't when clearly both do.


----------



## Akamatsu (Dec 26, 2009)

Im not good at FF but this is longest played a FF game XIII is pretty good but i suck at battle's especially the boss im at with snow & hope hope keeps dieing in all our fights


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 26, 2009)

I guess it's my being Greek but the GoW monsters all are things i've known since i was like 4 so their mystery is long long long gone while with FF it's all new stuff all the time. 

The good with using existing myths is that you don't have to do the work since if a myth has lived for 3000 years it most likely has something worthwhile, if you make your own stuff, chances are you'll fail, higher chances than if you used existing material...but if you don't make up your own things then nothing will ever change, there won't ever be any more new myths, we won't leave something for the next thousand generations to look at with wonder like we do of our past's myths anf that's not something we should want to happen.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Dec 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Yet you still play them all the same. Hit an attack button > Watch > Next > Repeat. Little tweaks here, half taken from games before it, isn't what I'd call great innovation.
> 
> And you did say it lacked value, and you'd be wrong. It does provide a challenge, not my fault you only played on normal. It provides quite a few combo's, great finishers and counters. Why do you think NG2 tried to implant those nice finishers and counters into it? Oh yeah  And fanboys are fanboys for every game. I happen to love NG1, bayonetta is one of the best action games ever, and devil may cry 1 and 3 are some of the best and most stylish games I've ever played. Doesn't take away from God of War being amazing.
> 
> ...



Thing is, my friend, is that there is a difference between a flaw, and something you just don't like.

A flaw is supposed to affect everybody. For example, I hate random battles, but I can't call that a flaw because there are people who are not bothered by them.

In this post, I'm not addressing the flaws you mentioned, but I just wanted to point that out.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 26, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Thing is, my friend, is that there is a difference between a flaw, and something you just don't like.
> 
> A flaw is supposed to affect everybody. For example, I hate random battles, but I can't call that a flaw because there are people who are not bothered by them.
> 
> In this post, I'm not addressing the flaws you mentioned, but I just wanted to point that out.



But then a random battle would be a flaw in your views. QTE is a flaw to some, and a pretty big one, however not to all. Some love it yet it can still be considered a flaw. 

I'm stating my views of course. If there is truly NOTHING wrong with a game in that person's views more power to them. I however feel both gow and ff series have flaws however at there best they are both amazing games.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Yet you still play them all the same. Hit an attack button > Watch > Next > Repeat. Little tweaks here, half taken from games before it, isn't what I'd call great innovation.



Anyone can easily oversimplify ANY genre like you have, which is why your point is so ridiculous. All you do in God of War is press the buttons you're told to, spam Square, press circle a few times, move between rooms and repeat. All you do in Modern Warfare 2 is go where you're told to go, shoot everything you're told to shoot and move between levels.

If we take the nihilistic approach you've decided to put upon Final Fantasy and apply it to videogames as a whole, NOTHING has changed in the last 20 years! Killzone 2 is no different from Wolfenstein 3D, as an example.



> And you did say it lacked value, and you'd be wrong. It does provide a challenge, not my fault you only played on normal. It provides quite a few combo's, great finishers and counters. Why do you think NG2 tried to implant those nice finishers and counters into it? Oh yeah  And fanboys are fanboys for every game. I happen to love NG1, bayonetta is one of the best action games ever, and devil may cry 1 and 3 are some of the best and most stylish games I've ever played. Doesn't take away from God of War being amazing.



Evidently, our opinions on what a challenge is differs greatly. If I'm yawning out of boredom due to the lack of challenge on Normal, I'm hardly going to bother giving the game a second chance on a higher difficulty on the hope that it makes me yawn a little less...



> And LOL at you not knowing me at all. I'm nothing like you described and I'm not whining about the series, I just know it's flaws. God of war is not my fave series and to be honest I enjoyed FF7 and 12 quite alot, probably more so then God of War 2, which I hold higher then 1. I also liked Metal Gear Solid 4 alot, does that mean I can't point out it's flaws?



Will you stop with your lame, cliché, excuses? Do guys such as yourself come with a manual or something, 'cause you always spout this very same nonsense every single time you get called out.



> I give uncharted 2 a 10/10 because of how much fun it is. Does that mean it's flawless? No. I love New super mario bros for wii but does that mean I can't state when it has problems? Not my fault you wanna be blind to the problems of a game. I'm just saying that two high profile series like FF and GoW both have values for different people. I just find it funny when you say one has it and the other doesn't when clearly both do.



It's called an opinion. People have them. It does not bode well for someone to start trying to act unbiased when it's bloody clear they're not. If you have an opinion, be proud of it. Don't bloody hide behind civil niceties, pretending to like that which you insult beyond simply pointing out flaws others overlook. I don't give a damn what you think of certain games, all I know is that I love Final Fantasy almost as much as I love Golden Sun and Fire Emblem and I can't see the appeal in God of War beyond the fact that it makes people feel a sense of euphoria because it throws ridiculously easy bosses as them and lets them rip their eyes out and their heads off and all that jazz with a few button presses.

I know the flaws of Final Fantasy, but I'm a fan of the series and I accept that the pros far outweigh the cons and as such the flaws don't matter to me. I'll take the good with the bad, gladly. I'll sure as hell NOT nitpick them and overgeneralise them like you have for the last few pages for the sake of trying to make another series sound superior. ESPECIALLY not in a thread FILLED with fans of the series in question.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 26, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Yeah, 'cause everyone else has been doing the same story for a few thousand years? That's your definition of "holy fucking shit awesome"? So, in other words, you're basically telling us we can't not like God of War because we like the - in your words - inferior Final Fantasy series.
> 
> ...right...
> 
> Yeah, well I'm sorry. I'd rather play a good game with constantly evolving game mechanics and a story of its own (regardless of how clich? or boring) rather than one that not only rides on the coattails of myths that have been around for thousands of years, but also shamelessly relies on gore and sex to sell since it lacks any real value as a videogame.



Most stories are based around a few story types that have existed for thousands of years. Even Final Fantasy's. There's no much new in the world of story telling, execution is key.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 26, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Anyone can easily oversimplify ANY genre like you have, which is why your point is so ridiculous. All you do in God of War is press the buttons you're told to, spam Square, press circle a few times, move between rooms and repeat. All you do in Modern Warfare 2 is go where you're told to go, shoot everything you're told to shoot and move between levels.



Except he isn't really oversimplifying. Almost every FF ends up following the same pattern of choose Attack > Attack > Cure/Curaga/Hi-Potion etc. > Attack despite the innovations in the battle engine. While the ATB helped add some real time interaction, it still ended up being played the same. Using magic in general became a bit useless since melee attacks did just as much or more damage without any cost. Some of the main bosses/optional bosses in each of the games is really where the innovation and slight tweaks to the gameplay actually came in handy. 

SE just needs to make enemies that will make us stop the same cycle. I imagine they don't want us to spend too much time in random/small battles to the point of getting annoyed.

And don't kid yourself, every genre for the most part plays the same. You're essentially playing the same game with little tweaks and different clothes. I know this full well considering I play alot of STGs and the main difference is really just scoring mechanics and how it looks. How the tweaks fare with you is what really matters.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 26, 2009)

Woot, just finished the game.

Epic amazing godly ending .


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 27, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Woot, just finished the game.
> 
> Epic amazing godly ending .



Eh, it was alright.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 27, 2009)

So.....rental?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 27, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Woot, just finished the game.
> 
> Epic amazing godly ending .


gonna lol so hard if/when "My Hands" plays during the ending 




NO THEY DON'T WANNA UNDERSTAAAAND


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 27, 2009)

It will since in the JP version they have kimi ga iru kara...oh god the fail.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 27, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> gonna lol so hard if/when "My Hands" plays during the ending
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THEY ONLY AGREE TO HOLD YOUR HAAAAAAAAAAAANDS



Dreikoo said:


> Woot, just finished the game.
> 
> Epic amazing godly ending .





*Spoiler*: _spoiler for ending_ 




*Spoiler*: _double locked for you masochists_ 



Vanille/Fang canon in death yuri for the win.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2009)

Ah man, stop making me feel bad.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 27, 2009)

tsundere said:


> THEY ONLY AGREE TO HOLD YOUR HAAAAAAAAAAAANDS


THEY JUST SHAKE IT TRY TO BREAK WHATEVER PEACE I MAY FAAAAIIIIYND 



tsundere said:


> *Spoiler*: _spoiler for ending_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually found Snow's last words amusing, I don't know what it is, maybe it's the way he phrased it 

And Lightning's like, "Fuck it, I give up" >___<

then says "_Congratulations..._" sincerely (I think I'll take it sarcastically though)


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 27, 2009)

I read the spoiler since I didn't care, but what was the point of posting that since only like 4 people in this thread have to game.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 27, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Ah man, stop making me feel bad.








L O V E L E S S said:


> THEY JUST SHAKE IT TRY TO BREAK WHATEVER PEACE I MAY FAAAAIIIIYND
> 
> 
> I actually found Snow's last words amusing, I don't know what it is, maybe it's the way he phrased it
> ...



MY HAAAAAAANDS, THEY DON'T WANNA STAAAAAAAART AGAIN
THEY DON'T WANNA BE WITHOOOOOUT YOUR HAAAAAAAANDS

Snow just amused me throughout that whole game. He was an adorable man-cub who wanted to be a real bear. 



Big Boss said:


> I read the spoiler since I didn't care, but what was the point of posting that since only like 4 people in this thread have to game.



I was kind of talking to Dreikoo since he said he finished it, just spoiler tagged so nobody would see it scrolling down.


----------



## Sin (Dec 27, 2009)

So guys, I've tried not to spoil myself (since I'll be getting the game in March), but I've heard mixed opinions.

Good game or bad game?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 27, 2009)

tsundere said:


> MY HAAAAAAANDS, THEY DON'T WANNA STAAAAAAAART AGAIN
> THEY DON'T WANNA BE WITHOOOOOUT YOUR HAAAAAAAANDS


AND THEY WILLLLLL NOT LET ME GO
NO THEY WILLLLLL NOT LET ME GOOOOOOO xD



tsundere said:


> Snow just amused me throughout that whole game. He was an adorable man-cub who wanted to be a real bear.


Oh, damn - I just read my last post, and there's an epic fail on my part xD

_"I actually found Snow's last words amusing, *I don't know what it is*, maybe it's the way he phrased it"_

I meant it as _"I'm not too sure why I find it funny"_ instead of _"lulz i've no idea what he just said, but i'll point and laugh at him anywayz"_ 

Either way, Snow's hero complex, or more like his stupid uncontrollable need to point out that he should be the center of attention and then subsequently epic failing whenever he tries to do something cool was a little bit disturbing for me 

Which is a shame, I think his character design was quite unique, but his personality ended up being crap. =/


----------



## Damaris (Dec 27, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> AND THEY WILLLLLL NOT LET ME GO
> NO THEY WILLLLLL NOT LET ME GOOOOOOO xD



PUT OOOOOOOOON MYAAAAAAYYYYYY MAKEUP



L O V E L E S S said:


> Oh, damn - I just read my last post, and there's an epic fail on my part xD
> 
> _"I actually found Snow's last words amusing, *I don't know what it is*, maybe it's the way he phrased it"_
> 
> ...



I really was looking forward to him, but he just bumbled through the whole game. I guess I could say he was "a great deconstruction of the typical hero character who usually succeeds in these types of games" or some excuse like that, but really he was just a failure at most everything. Poor Snow. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



At least he got his girl back.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 27, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Woot, just finished the game.
> 
> Epic amazing godly ending .



Was it a happy ending or sad one? Don't tell me it's a FF7 ending please.


----------



## destinator (Dec 27, 2009)

If anyone cares, I am uploading the cutscenes one by one:


----------



## Damaris (Dec 27, 2009)

destinator said:


> If anyone cares, I am uploading the cutscenes one by one:



Thank you


----------



## ElPedroBear (Dec 27, 2009)

Is it possible for anyone to get to the ending and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



still think Vanille and Fang are straight?




That silly My Hands song is going to fit the game in ways I never expected.


----------



## jazz189 (Dec 27, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Was it a happy ending or sad one? Don't tell me it's a FF7 ending please.



Depends on your definition of "happy".

@ElPedroBear No, no there isn't.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 27, 2009)

Humm well let's see. 

Lost Odyssey I'd put in the middle and was satisfied 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Was sad that Seth died but that Kaim and everyone was happy again and all met up at the end. Overall a very nice ending that wasn't overjoy happy or sad. 




Shadow Hearts ending is sad. Canon one anyway. 

Final fantasy 7 ending is fucking dumb. Please let it not be like that. 

Grandia 3 overjoy happy ending of everyone is safe, no sacrifices really, and bad guy loses ending I guess would be a "Happy ever after" ending. 

So which is it like? Not in terms of what happens but overall feeling.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2009)

I hope it has a tragic ending, like Snow or Lightning dieing. 

Though I would prefer Lightning do something GAR rather then Snow.


----------



## valerian (Dec 27, 2009)

ElPedroBear said:


> Is it possible for anyone to get to the ending and
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, what?

If it's what I'm thinking it means,

then holy shit, that's the best spoiler I've ever read!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 27, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I hope it has a tragic ending, like Snow or Lightning dieing.
> 
> Though I would prefer Lightning do something GAR rather then Snow.



I'd take a ending with that. But I know square doesn't have the balls to do so.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 27, 2009)

ElPedroBear said:


> Is it possible for anyone to get to the ending and
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Fang was originally designed as a guy during the concept stages. The more you know! 



			
				Sin said:
			
		

> Good game or bad game?



Good game.  Definitely not without its flaws, but it shines where it's great (i.e. battle system, difficulty, hunts).  If you can eat up some drama, you'll probably spooge over the story.  I'm not the biggest fan of the content, but it was structured very well.  The structure also lends to XIII's shortcomings as there isn't much wiggle room for exploration in the beginning, lending to all the linearity complaints you've heard all over the place.  Needless to say, I enjoyed it a lot and would play it again during the US release.  Gotta catch up on all the info I missed on the auto-clip.


----------



## Elias (Dec 27, 2009)

Upgrading weapons is confusing.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 27, 2009)

Would you say the hunts were as fun as they were in FFXII? One thing I did like about FFXII was finding the marks (except for Ultima, fuck that confusing crystal) and then the ridiculous battle that followed.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 27, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Would you say the hunts were as fun as they were in FFXII? One thing I did like about FFXII was finding the marks (except for Ultima, fuck that confusing crystal) and then the ridiculous battle that followed.



Most of the hunts are rather straightforward, but I've liked them as much as XII's.  Some of the A rank ones make you feel insignificant though.  Even post game, you can still get manhandled way easily.  Good times. 



> Upgrading weapons is confusing.



"Throw material into weapon for experience" is confusing?   Wait til you have to desynth certain items to create a special one. =P


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 27, 2009)

That sounds very good. There were a couple hunts in FFXII that would pretty much destroy you if you weren't prepared or had your gambits set up right. And even then, they were a bitch. Looking at you Zodiark. 

Now it's just a waiting game till March.


----------



## jazz189 (Dec 27, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Humm well let's see.
> 
> Lost Odyssey I'd put in the middle and was satisfied
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


It's in the middle then
Spoiler for the ending


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fang and Vanille become Crystals for all eternity, and while Serah and Dajh come back, Hope's parents do not.


----------



## Elias (Dec 27, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> "Throw material into weapon for experience" is confusing?   Wait til you have to desynth certain items to create a special one. =P



Well, it's the fact that I don't know what the items are... (I can't read Japanese ). As far as desynthing items... I don't even want to think about that.


----------



## ElPedroBear (Dec 27, 2009)

jazz189 said:


> It's in the middle then
> Spoiler for the ending
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Fang and Vanille become pure-love hand-holding crystals for all eternity.




Fixed.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok, i had it with all thaat yuri stuff XD.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Vanilla and Fang were the old l'cie who attacked cocoon before being crystalized for ages, they've been nakama for ever, their love each other is platonic, they hold hands in the crystal form since that's how they became Ragnarok to save cocoon, by holding hands, they just froze in that state. It's no different to the way the rest of the characters were holding hand as they were falling. Unless you wanna say that Lightnign Hope Sazh and Snow all were in love with each other you can't say Vanille and Fang were either.







jazz189 said:


> It's in the middle then
> Spoiler for the ending
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Hope's dad is alive, only his mom died.


----------



## ElPedroBear (Dec 27, 2009)

Let me just put it this way: if Fang had remained a male, there would be no argument about the romantic nature of his relationship with Vanille.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 27, 2009)

ElPedroBear said:


> Let me just put it this way: if Fang had remained a male, there would be no argument about the romantic nature of his relationship with Vanille.



You don't know what would have happened if Fang was male, the game could have ended differently for what we know. It's too much of a leap to make.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 27, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Blackmagic Intensity Pro or the Happauge HD PVR


Oh wow, quick reply, thanks ^^

I did a quick search on both products:

 - 

From those 2 links, the first one is pretty much around £125 and the second product is around £170. Are these two the best products around while paying the cheapest possible?

I'm not exactly the most tech-savvy person around, but the Blackmagic looks simple to use, I just need to open up my PC, find a free PCI slot somewhere from my mobo, plug it in and connect my PS3 through there and my monitor would need to be the equivalent of my TV, right?

The Hauppauge is intriguing though, I've never used Component cables before, just HDMI =O I don't really watch TV (there's nothing good here XD), nevermind recording, but I'm interested to know how it works? 

And back to topic, I also need to know how I need to connect my PS3 there. If I had to make a semi-educated guess, it should be something like:

PS3 -> Component cable -> plug to the back of the Hauppauge thingy -> ????? -> PC -> using my monitor as a TV again, right? ^^


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 28, 2009)

A friend of mine uses a HDMI splitter with his capture card so he can play on his HDTV and simultaneously record. Not sure on the specifics of it though.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 28, 2009)

Not to disrupt the FFXIII hype or anything, but apparently in an interview with Famitsu Nomura said that the in-game graphics for FFvsXIII have been upgraded from what we've seen in the extended trailer and that there is virtually no difference between the CGI and in-game graphics.

I just can't imagine that, but if Nomura isn't bullshitting this will be the best looking game ever made. 

*Prepares to shoot self* Not to mention it'll have an open world with day/night sequences and cities; you know, like an RPG. *is shot* XD


----------



## Newton (Dec 28, 2009)

I think most people are pretty hyped about vsXIII as well


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2009)

Indeed, XIII is just a bonus.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 28, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> A friend of mine uses a HDMI splitter with his capture card so he can play on his HDTV and simultaneously record. Not sure on the specifics of it though.


Interesting. I figured I would have to have some sort of splitter if I wanted to play on the big screen while recording. Not that my monitor would be enough, I'm sure console games would look great on it :3

The splitter isn't that important right now though, I'd like to know if you know something about the capture card he's using and the video quality it produces 




And about the new FFVXIII trailer on this year's Jump Festa:



> The trailer begins with Noctis waiting on a highway and then being picked up by a car. It then speeds off. The entire trailer is in real time and apparently looks stunning *(especially the lighting)*.


LIGHTING 

Makes or breaks a game nowadays ^^ Good lighting really adds to the atmosphere, I believe. PS3 exclusives like Killzone 2 and Uncharted 2 have them, and look how they turned out =]

Shame about KZ2 though, that's the only thing it has going, gameplay is so-so. 

Either way, I'm ready for another exclusive like FFVXIII with good visuals. I can only hope for a faster paced battle system than the one in XIII. I don't really care if SquarePenis "betrays" us yet again and make the title multiplatform, as long as the PS3 version is unharmed then all is good :3


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 28, 2009)

^ FFvsXIII's battle system will be a similar to KH's, but with a more Final Fantasy feel. W/e that means. Basically it will all be real time so it's guaranteed to be faster paced.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 28, 2009)

So i just spent the better part of the last hour trying to beat Adamantaimai severely underleveled...closest i got was around 300000 life left and i have no idea how i did it either since every other attempt was way off from that and the best second 1 was around 700000.

At least i got a new mega flare record though.....408000 .


It's funny how you can wail on something with so much force and then it just gets up and stomps the ground twice and you die...


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 28, 2009)

Adamantai are chumps. 

Neochu is the one that's properly fucking me up atm.  Gimme the damn Grow Egg already!


----------



## destinator (Dec 28, 2009)

^I thought you had it already?

Btw is anything special required to trigger mission 5? Isnt available for me yet =/.


Extra: I finished the cutscene upload, all scenes should be available now:


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 28, 2009)

destinator said:


> ^I thought you had it already?
> 
> Btw is anything special required to trigger mission 5? Isnt available for me yet =/.
> 
> ...



Gah, if I did I would've been on my way to beating the last 4 missions by now.  My spamfest of Death/Lucky Breaker have not worked at all. 

As for mission 5, I don't think anything is required.  I'm trying to remember if it's in the mountain pass or not.  If it is, just keep searching that area.  I'd have to check when I get back home from work.


----------



## destinator (Dec 28, 2009)

Typo, I meant mission 55 as I want the grow egg too. However I didnt know that it isnt displayed on the map before you talk to it (like almost all of my other missions). Anyway will try to get that bitch down now too.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 28, 2009)

What does the Grow Egg do?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 28, 2009)

destinator said:


> Typo, I meant mission 55 as I want the grow egg too. However I didnt know that it isnt displayed on the map before you talk to it (like almost all of my other missions). Anyway will try to get that bitch down now too.



Ah got ya.  55 is in Oerba Village on one of the rooftops.  BTW, good luck. =P



Wintrale said:


> What does the Grow Egg do?



Doubles your CP gained from battles.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 28, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Doubles your CP gained from battles.



Oh, I see... How very awesome.


----------



## destinator (Dec 28, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Ah got ya.  55 is in Oerba Village on one of the rooftops.  BTW, good luck. =P



DAMN that bitch.

You know I killed him on my very first try, but I didnt know how evil his fellows are ... dead =/.

Now after like 30 more tries not a single kill on him :s.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 29, 2009)

destinator said:


> DAMN that bitch.
> 
> You know I killed him on my very first try, but I didnt know how evil his fellows are ... dead =/.
> 
> Now after like 30 more tries not a single kill on him :s.



I did it!  Vanille's Death spell finally fucking hit.


----------



## destinator (Dec 29, 2009)

Congrats, btw are you doing any debuffs or straight Death once you can act?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 29, 2009)

destinator said:


> Congrats, btw are you doing any debuffs or straight Death once you can act?



Death all the way.  I don't know if this really made an issue, but I could not get it to proc when I used reserve smokes prior to the battle.  The one time I said "fuck it" and went in without them, Death finally hit Neochu on the first cast.  Mind you, I probably casted Death around 100 times in previous failed attempts. With that said, I couldn't kill the mini Ochus afterwards with Death so I jammed them blasted them. 

Full crystarium will be had today when I get back home.


----------



## destinator (Dec 29, 2009)

Hehe, get the Egg now too!

Also other neat stuff like the Gilgamesh Store (super weapons here I come!!!).


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 29, 2009)

IGN rating FFs...lmao...they burned XII. At least VII wasn't number 1.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> IGN rating FFs...lmao...they burned XII. *At least VII wasn't number 1*.


Blasphemy!

But really, the top three are correct, even though they are interchangable.

I agree with the list. 

Though I disagree on Final Fantasy VI having the most developed cast, having played it twice through recently, they were pretty barebones aside from Tina unless they were referring to just the 2D games.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 29, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> IGN rating FFs...lmao...they burned XII. At least VII wasn't number 1.



I agree with them, mostly... FFIV, FFVI and FFVII are the best. FFX is close behind, with FFIX and FFVIII being tied for just behind it. FFIII and FFXII are, for me, not too far off those two and I'd put the rest at the bottom of the list with FFII at the very bottom.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 29, 2009)

FFVII's cast feels more fleshed out than the rest due to the extra attention it's gotten. I of course would place FFXII & FFIX much higher.


----------



## geG (Dec 29, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> IGN rating FFs...lmao...they burned XII. At least VII wasn't number 1.



They burned it by complimenting it in their summary?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> FFVII's cast feels more fleshed out than the rest due to the extra attention it's gotten. I of course would place FFXII & FFIX much higher.



I mean just as a stand alone game, though I don't only mean FFVII, every 3D game has had more fleshed out characters.

Wakka alone has more backstory and characterization then the cast, at least over Edgar, Mash, Strago, and Relm. Not to mention Kefka has no backstory at all, and is completly a one-dimensional character, I really wish it had gone into some details about the magic experiments that drove him insane. To that effect, Golbez>Kefka to being a villain who came before him and being a more fleshed out villain.

This is not at all to claim FFVI isn't great, but I just believe they are wrong on that aspect of the game, not to be mixed up with plot.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 29, 2009)

If it's just game wise I still FFVI had a fairly well fleshed out cast. Definitely more than FFVIII seeing as that game mainly focused on Squall & Rinoa and left the rest of the cast to masturbate among themselves.

Btw, this whole page should seriously just move to the General FF thread.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Btw, this whole page should seriously just move to the General FF thread.



Nobody post in it anyway.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 29, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Nobody post in it anyway.



Lol, the one that has been posted in for the past couple days. 

Not like it really matters, all of 4-5 people are playing it now so this thread is them rubbing it in till March.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 29, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Lol, the one that has been posted in for the past couple days.
> 
> Not like it really matters, all of 4-5 people are playing it now so this thread is them rubbing it in till March.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 30, 2009)

Why the 2 boxes???


----------



## masterriku (Dec 30, 2009)

Hmm? Which one came with your lightening bundle, the regular case or the one showing too much thigh?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 30, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Why the 2 boxes???



One for the wifey, one for me.



masterriku said:


> Hmm? Which one came with your lightening bundle, the regular case or the one showing too much thigh?



Thighmaster.


----------



## Newton (Dec 30, 2009)

I hate you

Wait, what's that at the very bottom?

Is it what i think it is?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 30, 2009)

> One for the wifey, one for me.



Who is up for guessing which case is for him? 



Btw, the thigh-img is on the 3rd page of the manual and when compared to the cover of the manual Lightning looks pale, like a vampire had his way with her a couple times more than he should XD.


----------



## destinator (Dec 30, 2009)

Death Spell > this game XD.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 30, 2009)

Susano said:


> I hate you
> 
> Wait, what's that at the very bottom?
> 
> Is it what i think it is?









destinator said:


> Death Spell > this game XD.



Are you getting it to hit on a consistent basis?  I think the Death spell hates me.


----------



## geG (Dec 30, 2009)

Why would you need that many PS3s


----------



## destinator (Dec 30, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Are you getting it to hit on a consistent basis?  I think the Death spell hates me.



Not really, with the Rod that increases the efficiency of debuffs it works in 1 of 3 tries (on Adamntais). Once you get some money you can build some super weapons and wont need vanille anymore. I am using just a power smoke and 3 attackers (once that debuffs before break) and then kill it with brute. Now I need a few million Gil for the trophies.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 30, 2009)

destinator said:


> Not really, with the Rod that increases the efficiency of debuffs it works in 1 of 3 tries (on Adamntais). Once you get some money you can build some super weapons and wont need vanille anymore. I am using just a power smoke and 3 attackers (once that debuffs before break) and then kill it with brute. Now I need a few million Gil for the trophies.



I have that rod maxed out and I can hardly get it to go on 1 out of 20 tries.  wtf? 



> Why would you need that many PS3s



People ask why.  I ask, why not?



Eventually, I want to do this...



LOL.


----------



## destinator (Dec 30, 2009)

with a party full of max lvl2 weapons a adamntai shouldnt be a problem, from there you can firm shit as long as you want.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 30, 2009)

You're talking about the big armored ones, correct?  The small ones I can beast with no issues.


----------



## destinator (Dec 30, 2009)

yes, the ones given you the special items .



Thats how I did it a few hours ago, but I switched to 3 attackers already.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 30, 2009)

destinator said:


> yes, the ones given you the special items .
> 
> 
> 
> Thats how I did it a few hours ago, but I switched to 3 attackers already.



I killed one last night as it started to get up.  I was like, "noooooo fucker stay down!" I was using Vanille, Lightning and Fang though instead.  I just want Death to actually activate though making my life a fuckton easier.


----------



## masterriku (Dec 30, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL.



Is that the USAF's supercomputer?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 31, 2009)

Just as the fight with the Neochu seemed like it would take for ever since no debuffs were landing, one of them triggered a lucky breaker...so i pwned it and the babies in less than 3 minutes .


I read that the Platinum trophy unlocks a Serah theme...anyone here can confirm or deny?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 31, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> I have that rod maxed out and I can hardly get it to go on 1 out of 20 tries.  wtf?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bastard.


----------



## destinator (Dec 31, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I read that the Platinum trophy unlocks a Serah theme...anyone here can confirm or deny?



Apparently it does.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 31, 2009)

Ah well...platinum trophy it is then!

I usually don't care for trophies and just play the game and gain the ones that i happen to manage to the fulfill the requirements of. Guess this will be a first lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 31, 2009)

Got my FF13 Chocobo on XBOX live, yay


----------



## destinator (Dec 31, 2009)

Getting closer and closer to the end, almost all missions done .


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 31, 2009)

What does Serah theme do


----------



## destinator (Dec 31, 2009)

Serah wallpaper!?

Anyway, rocking Adamantai without Summons now, fuck yeah!


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 31, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Got my FF13 Chocobo on XBOX live, yay



What's that?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 31, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> What's that?



Look at sig, see my avatar petting the cute little Chocobo? That's my chocobo now


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 31, 2009)

What does the monster catalog do? I can't make sense of the name of the effect...


----------



## destinator (Dec 31, 2009)

Whats the Kanji for the Monster Catalog?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 31, 2009)

It's in katakana.


----------



## destinator (Dec 31, 2009)

Wait its an effect?

I was search through my accs for a monster catalog xD.

Btw owning turtles is fun <3:


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 31, 2009)

It's an accessory named "monster catalog" whose effect i'm asking about. The effect is written in hiragana but i can't tell what it means. I've never come across that word before.

It's a reward for the mission with the Neochu...mission 50. (the upper most mission where Titan gives you your enemy himself)


----------



## destinator (Dec 31, 2009)

Where did you get that one from? I didnt see it on any acc list so far.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 31, 2009)

Read edit, i'll start the game and type the effect here, maybe you'll know.


edit:

Crap, i remembered the name wrong. It's Hunt Catalog.

The effect says すとみやぶる。


----------



## destinator (Dec 31, 2009)

Its mission 45, and its actually Hunt Catalog.

About its effect, not sure either.

edit: seems I am too late ^^


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 31, 2009)

whens versus out?


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 1, 2010)

^ Q4 2010/Q1 2011 at the earliest. We might not see it in Japan until Q4 2011 honestly.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 1, 2010)

darkest FF Just gt me excited tbh


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 1, 2010)

From what I've read about it in interviews with Nomura it sounds like it'll be more my taste than the main XIII in pretty much every respect, so I'm looking forward to it. XIII is good ofc but Versus just sounds more appealing to me.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 1, 2010)

The mission 51 fight was so damn epic...5 stars on the first go too .


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 1, 2010)

Wolfy_Toushiro said:


> darkest FF Just gt me excited tbh



Nomura thought KH2 was dark...


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 1, 2010)

What are you talking about?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 1, 2010)

Nomura I recall was saying how dark Kingdom hearts 2 was gonna be. So taking his comment on it being the "Darkest" final fantasy shouldn't really get anyone to excited. And sasuke being the main character is even more concerning.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 1, 2010)

I wonder if by dark, he means deep with mature subjects or gruesome with lots of death, I would prefer the former though.

Though it's not hard to be darker then political agendas, bad love stories, evil witch from the future, or fighters with light defeat big monster.

It already gets points for the main cast being Yakuza.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 1, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Nomura I recall was saying how dark Kingdom hearts 2 was gonna be. So taking his comment on it being the "Darkest" final fantasy shouldn't really get anyone to excited. And sasuke being the main character is even more concerning.


You'll have to find me that interview, I've never once read where he's said that KH2 is "dark"; on the contrary, he's said all his KH projects have been lighthearted. 

And Noctis isn't like Sasuke, even if he does look as badass as him. Nomura has said that Noctis "isn't the least bit a silent, gloomy little boy" and that he usually smiles and goofs around with his friends, but since he's really shy deep down he tries to act cool and apathetic around strangers to hide it. It's a very realistic character.



Sephiroth said:


> I wonder if by dark, he means deep with mature subjects or gruesome with lots of death, I would prefer the former though.
> 
> Though it's not hard to be darker then political agendas, bad love stories, evil witch from the future, or fighters with light defeat big monster.
> 
> It already gets points for the main cast being Yakuza.


Nomura said that the story is very tragic and may make some people cry by the end of it, and he's also said that the game will have themes based on issues we're facing today, such as the rapid modernization of first world countries at the cost of developing nations, global warming, etc. so I'm assuming that the "darkness" will be a combination of both your theories.


----------



## destinator (Jan 1, 2010)

Guess I am done with XIII, fought every enemy and completed all missions. Kinda lost the appeal to grind for more when there arent stronger enemies you need that equipment for.

Not sure if I'll really do platinium.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 1, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> You'll have to find me that interview, I've never once read where he's said that KH2 is "dark"; on the contrary, he's said all his KH projects have been lighthearted.
> 
> And Noctis isn't like Sasuke, even if he does look as badass as him. Nomura has said that Noctis "isn't the least bit a silent, gloomy little boy" and that he usually smiles and goofs around with his friends, but since he's really shy deep down he tries to act cool and apathetic around strangers to hide it. It's a very realistic character.
> 
> ...


Was when Kh2 first trailer came out. I swore I read something about it saying it was gonna be a darker game with the organization members and such but wasn't really. 

And ugh I hate sasuke's artstyle and I'm not really sure why he'd design him anyway like him. I've seen other artist use similar style but everytime I see this guy I see sasuke. As for attitude, realistic? Sounds pretty much like every teenage kid. 

Regardless I actually enjoyed KH gameplay alot and I hear it'll be similar in terms of quick action and so on so I'm all for it. but as far as design not loving it, his friends have much better designs.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 1, 2010)

^ Alright, fair opinion. Nomura designed Noctis' hair (i.e. the reason he looks like Sasuke) that way because he wanted the front to be calm and tame, but the back to be wild and eccentric, which matches Noctis' character according to him. Also, Nomura wanted to portray someone who says one thing but does another, which is why his personality is the way it is. But your comment about "sounds like every other teenager", doesn't that make the personality realistic then? 

And even though Nomura said that the battle system of Versus would be an extension of KH's, he said it would still be different and more menu based, with elements of FF thrown in and some Third-Person Shooter elements as well. By the sounds of it, I think the battle system of Versus will be something similar to KH: Birth by Sleep's battle system; you activate a set amount of magic attacks and items from an on-screen menu that you pre-customize while still being able to run around freely and hit stuff. You'll have the usual FF summons. As for the Third-Person Shooter elements, I think it will be a more refined version of Dirge of Cerberus' system.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Bunch of new scans, a few versus-related stuff in the top ones too.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 1, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> ^ Alright, fair opinion. Nomura designed Noctis' hair (i.e. the reason he looks like Sasuke) that way because he wanted the front to be calm and tame, but the back to be wild and eccentric, which matches Noctis' character according to him. Also, Nomura wanted to portray someone who says one thing but does another, which is why his personality is the way it is. But your comment about "sounds like every other teenager", doesn't that make the personality realistic then?
> 
> And even though Nomura said that the battle system of Versus would be an extension of KH's, he said it would still be different and more menu based, with elements of FF thrown in and some Third-Person Shooter elements as well. By the sounds of it, I think the battle system of Versus will be something similar to KH: Birth by Sleep's battle system; you activate a set amount of magic attacks and items from an on-screen menu that you pre-customize while still being able to run around freely and hit stuff. You'll have the usual FF summons. As for the Third-Person Shooter elements, I think it will be a more refined version of Dirge of Cerberus' system.



Designed his hair based off personality, lol, that is...new. 

And true makes it realistic but doesn't mean good, lol, most teenagers are idiots 

Sounds like a good battle system, I'm just hoping it has NO shooting elements like DOC, I can't get over how fucking shit that game is. It's beyond bad, it's fucking terrible. Hope it feels nothing like that in anyway, I hope anyway. Besides that everything sounds pretty fun.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 1, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Designed his hair based off personality, lol, that is...new.



Not really. 

In anime, red-brown hair is passionate and strong, blue round is timid (think Hinata) black straight is classy/traditional, blond is powerful and noble.

Sure, it's more color-related than shape based but it's certainly not a new concept.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 1, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Not really.
> 
> In anime, red-brown hair is passionate and strong, blue round is timid (think Hinata) black straight is classy/traditional, blond is powerful and noble.
> 
> Sure, it's more color-related than shape based but it's certainly not a new concept.



I never really looked at anime enough to see that. Though if that's true why is naruto a fucking idiot and opposite of noble, why is yusuke not classy or traditional, and so on. Or is it just certain animes then?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 1, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> I never really looked at anime enough to see that. Though if that's true why is naruto a fucking idiot and opposite of noble, why is yusuke not classy or traditional, and so on. Or is it just certain animes then?



Naruto is the son of the 4th Hokage, he IS noble. He has the strongest tailed beast, he IS powerful. These do not exclude idiocy.


Yusuke's hair is gelled, that's a typical delinquent way of having your hair.

Also, the hair color is accurate more times in regard to female characters. They tend to deviate less.

It's a theme, it's not always prevalent but a lot of anime happen to follow this, even unintentionally sometimes. Think evangelion, each character is the best representation of their hair color in that anime.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 1, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> I never really looked at anime enough to see that. Though if that's true why is naruto a fucking idiot and opposite of noble, why is yusuke not classy or traditional, and so on. Or is it just certain animes then?


I'm pretty sure not every author does it. Although I think Naruto's blond hair is supposed to represent energy and bright hopefulness. 

Most Japanese men have black hair, and Yusuke's greased hair is how a lot of Yakuza style their hair, so that's what that's supposed to represent I imagine.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I'm pretty sure not every author does it. Although I think Naruto's blond hair is supposed to represent energy and bright hopefulness.
> 
> Most Japanese men have black hair, and Yusuke's greased hair is how a lot of Yakuza style their hair, so that's what that's supposed to represent I imagine.



Yep, you got it right on both counts .


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 1, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Naruto is the son of the 4th Hokage, he IS noble. He has the strongest tailed beast, he IS powerful. These do not exclude idiocy.
> 
> 
> Yusuke's hair is gelled, that's a typical delinquent way of having your hair.
> ...



Ah ok. Well never really paid enough attention to notice this. I mean yeah the red hair = crazier more hyped character, usually angrier too. But for the rest I never took notice so kinda cool. Though shape a hair is still a new one to me, lol.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 2, 2010)

Can anyone translated this:


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah I was hoping someone was gonna post the translation.


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Can anyone translated this:



Nope, but I can get you a translation for the image with stella and Noctis


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 2, 2010)

I already know what Stella and Noctis are talking about in that image, I want the interview. 

Dreikoo is fluent in Japanese, right?


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I already know what Stella and Noctis are talking about in that image, I want the interview.
> 
> Dreikoo is fluent in Japanese, right?



Yeah, LOVELESS too I believe. 

Try contacting them

If you want to wait a day or two translation for scans like the one you posted usually come out same as Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 2, 2010)

I thought Lissar at Khinsider would translate it but she didn't, and only translated the BbS part of the Nomura interview. >.>

I'll ask Dreikoo in his VM.


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2010)

^

I know of others but they charge for translation

Also there' another person 

Back when Code Geass was on he said he knew japanese (probably is Dreikoo) but I forget they username.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 2, 2010)

Charge? You mean rep right lol?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 5, 2010)

So... Final Fantasy XIII took two years to develop from start to finish, so we would've had a Japanese release a year earlier had they not spent an additional year getting the 360 version up and running. A bit of a nuisance, that... We not only got a buttload of content removed so it'd fit on the 360's DVDs, but we even had to wait a year longer than we should've.

Shame.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 5, 2010)

Two years? It's been developed for like 4-5 years as far as I know.


----------



## Sesha (Jan 5, 2010)

A Square Enix game in development for only two years? Heh, that would be the day.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 5, 2010)

DragonSlayer said:


> Two years? It's been developed for like 4-5 years as far as I know.



Nope, it was in development from 2006-2008. They thought it'd take four years to develop, but it only took half that. And it took a year further to port it to the 360, which is why they delayed the Japanese release date. They wanted to get the Western version out as soon as possible after the Japanese release, so they delayed it long enough for them to only need to do a little bit of work after the Japanese release to prepare it for Western audiences.


----------



## geG (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it started development before 2006. 2006 was just the year that it was announced and had the first trailer shown.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 5, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> So... Final Fantasy XIII took two years to develop from start to finish, so we would've had a Japanese release a year earlier had they not spent an additional year getting the 360 version up and running. A bit of a nuisance, that... We not only got a buttload of content removed so it'd fit on the 360's DVDs, but we even had to wait a year longer than we should've.
> 
> Shame.



LOL @ Content removed for 360 version. Fanboys are funny


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 5, 2010)

FFXIII and FFvsXIII were in development at least 2 years before they were announced at E3 2006. They were originally going t be for the PS2 but SE shifted it's development to the PS3 after seeing how powerful it was.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 5, 2010)

More so the fact that ps3 was the next step for playstation so they wanted to put it out for a new and upcoming system. After two years though guess they see exclusives just don't sell like multiplats.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 5, 2010)

That's because neither PS3 or 360 dominate the market. The console that does sucks for the type of FF games SE wants to put out.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 5, 2010)

Software wise 360 and PS3 do rule the market unless it's a wii sports or super mario.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, but it's a niche market aside from sports games and stuff like Halo and CoD. Wii has the broad appeal.


----------



## masterriku (Jan 5, 2010)

You mean those people who only bought wii sports/resort and seemingly nothing else?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2010)

Nintendo, whhhhhhhhhhhHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhHHHHHHHhhhhhhy. 

*Thinks back to the good old days*

I guess because the gamecube was a failure last era.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 5, 2010)

masterriku said:


> You mean those people who only bought wii sports/resort and seemingly nothing else?


Don't forget Wii Fit.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Yeah, but it's a niche market aside from sports games and stuff like Halo and CoD. Wii has the broad appeal.



Think getting confused my friend. Games like Assassin Creed 2 already sold over 2 million. Borderlands over a million. Dragon age is bioware's biggest seller so far. So on and on. Now two brand new IPS and one sequel compared to a game that's internatinally known and loved and had 100+ sequels and put that on two systems you got quite a nice amount of sales. 

Wii software sales are terrible unless it's broad. More hardcore a game is on ps3/360 it sells.


----------



## Akira (Jan 6, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Wii software sales are terrible unless it's *first party*. More hardcore a game is on ps3/360 it sells.



Fixed that for you


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 6, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Think getting confused my friend. Games like Assassin Creed 2 already sold over 2 million. Borderlands over a million. Dragon age is bioware's biggest seller so far. So on and on. Now two brand new IPS and one sequel compared to a game that's internatinally known and loved and had 100+ sequels and put that on two systems you got quite a nice amount of sales.
> 
> Wii software sales are terrible unless it's broad. More hardcore a game is on ps3/360 it sells.


I was talking about hardware sales though. Wii sales more units because it has  broader appeal from the software that does sale. You're right that PS3/360 software sales better than most Wii stuff because the people going out to buy it are the ones who actually play games.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 6, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> LOL @ Content removed for 360 version. Fanboys are funny



LOL @ people always calling others fanboys. Since you love throwing that "title" around, you're evidently one yourself. In which case, just a note - we're not all as close minded and ignorant as you. Some of us prefer the games, not the plastic that plays them.

As a lot of people, who aren't as ignorant as yourself, already know - the game was never meant to be multiplatform. No Final Fantasy game has ever been before it and for very good reason. Go multiplatform and you can't fully optimise the game for either console thanks to the differing architectures. Stuff gets altered or removed altogether from one version so the game works identically on both. Even the little things like Vanille's necklace have been reduced in quality (there are even screenshots showing it going from fully rendered to 2D) as the developers rework the PS3 version so it's identical to the 360 one. It's no industry secret that the PS3 version works as well as the 360 version, rather than as well as it can. Just as it's as much a secret that Microsoft paid for these conditions (couldn't have the PS3 version playing better or having more content than the 360 one, otherwise more people would buy the PS3 version) as it was that they paid Rockstar $50million for exclusive GTA4 DLC.

Only fanboys such as yourself would be blind to the fact that FFXIII has suffered - however minutely or significantly - due to its position as the first ever multiplatform Final Fantasy. I've said, ever since it was first announced as multiplatform, that it shouldn't be. I've always said I don't care whether it's a PS3 game or a 360 game as long as it isn't both.

But hey, it's all good. Carry on caring more about the console than the game. See if I care. Your the only one who'll end up looking stupid for it, not me.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 6, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> Console War rant.



Interesting considering you were the one that brought back the console-war into the topic when it hasn't been mentioned for quite some time. Most of the quips you've had about the game changes aren't that big of a deal (the necklace.. really?) and you nor I can prove that maybe those changes were going to be that way regardless of console. 

And just so you know, the PS3 _is_ going to be better slightly: full 1080p for cutscenes and lossless audio with other miniscule things. 

Also, crazymtf has all 3 current gen systems and plenty of games for each. Nice try though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2010)

Do miss my 360 for Shadowrun. 

Trading it for a ps3 was worth it though. 

If I ever get a job, will buy another 360.


----------



## Conji (Jan 7, 2010)

*Holy crap! Final fantasy!*

who is ur favorite ff character of all time, mine is most definately Vincent Valentine!


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 7, 2010)

It's an epic video game. You should play it sometime  And I'm not sure...but I think I'll go with Squall pek


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jan 7, 2010)

the closest I've gotten to FF is kingdom hearts, and just started playing.


----------



## Fallopian Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2010)

black mage


----------



## Conji (Jan 7, 2010)

Smoke said:


> I've heard that word on here so many times but I have no idea what final fantasy is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow r u joking me final fantasy is like the best game series ever, and the zero post thing is BS ive posted like 2,000 times



*Kiri Amane said:


> It's an epic video game. You should play it sometime  And I'm not sure...but I think I'll go with Squall pek


ya quall is pretty sweet



Red Queen said:


> the closest I've gotten to FF is kingdom hearts, and just started playing.


U should start with the nes ones, but i doubt u hava an nes, Crap


----------



## Conji (Jan 7, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Do miss my 360 for Shadowrun.
> 
> Trading it for a ps3 was worth it though.
> 
> If I ever get a job, will buy another 360.



I heard they have shodowrunner two coming out, so exited XD, wouldnt it be awesome if the made FF games for xbox 360!!   

pek


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 7, 2010)

Conji, you make me at a loss for words.

Sephiroth also is my favorite, obviously, followed by Cecil and Tina.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 7, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Yeah, but it's a niche market aside from sports games and stuff like Halo and CoD. Wii has the broad appeal.



A bunch of different genres do well on the PS3 and 360.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 7, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> . No Final Fantasy game has ever been before it and for very good reason. .






P.S.
FF games, and games in general, always look worse as they get closer to release date compared to early trailers and screen shots. Just look at the 05ish trailers for 360 titles, Madden looked as good as Uncharted 2.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 7, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> A bunch of different genres do well on the PS3 and 360.


It's still a niche market.


----------



## Conji (Jan 7, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Conji, you make me at a loss for words.
> 
> Sephiroth also is my favorite, obviously, followed by Cecil and Tina.



Ya i no, its a hard one 

Sephiroth is pretty creepy, but his scenes are pretty awesome, no argument there


----------



## Conji (Jan 7, 2010)

ya its a hard on 

Sephiroth is pretty creepey, but i gotta admit he's kick ass


----------



## Velocity (Jan 7, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Interesting considering you were the one that brought back the console-war into the topic when it hasn't been mentioned for quite some time. Most of the quips you've had about the game changes aren't that big of a deal (the necklace.. really?) and you nor I can prove that maybe those changes were going to be that way regardless of console.



He's the one who called me a fanboy. All I did was state the obvious. Sure, none of what's missing is going to be missed since we dunno what is missing. But am I supposed to be happy that, to play the stuff that was cut due to constraints placed upon the game due to it being multiplatform, I'll have to buy it as DLC? I'm sick and tired of stuff that should've been on the disc being sold afterwards for extra cash.

For once this generation, I'd like to play a multiplatform game that didn't try to sell me what I've already bought. I had hoped FFXIII would be that game, but obviously it won't be. People remaining oblivious to it and saying the whole shift to micro-transactions doesn't matter aren't helping matters either - all that'll end up happening is that we'll pay £50 for a game and have to pay more to unlock anything beyond the two thirds mark.



> And just so you know, the PS3 _is_ going to be better slightly: full 1080p for cutscenes and lossless audio with other miniscule things.


Yeah. I know. But so what? I already said I don't care about the differences between the console versions. I only care about what was removed so the game would be equal on both. But of course! crazymtf calls me a fanboy and you automatically label me one, too.



> Also, crazymtf has all 3 current gen systems and plenty of games for each. Nice try though.


Your point? He isn't the only one, but you don't see that stopping him calling me whatever he fancies.



FFXI isn't a real Final Fantasy title. It's an MMO. Besides, even that was a PS2 game that got ported to other consoles (the PC and 360) at a later date (as is the case with many Final Fantasy games).


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 7, 2010)

He called you a fanboy because you started to make comments like one. I never called you one either. 

As I said, we have no idea if anything was actually cut out at all (besides optional JP voices) and unless SE mentions it outright, it's just baseless assumption and further drivel for the pointless "my console is sooo better" argument. SE has already claimed several times that the 360 version wouldn't degrade the PS3 version since it is the original with most of the development done on it. The 360 is the "downgraded" port.

The cut of the voices is complete horseshit anyway considering Lost Odyssey had multi-languages and it fit fine on the 4 DVDs. Not to mention they allowed the dual language option on the PS3 Star Ocean 4 and not the 360 (who by the way, don't have any DLC in the form of adding Japanese voices). Besides, considering SE likes to release "International" & "Final Mix" versions of their games and sell them for full price, if they do any DLC, it'll be a surprise.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> He's the one who called me a fanboy. All I did was state the obvious. Sure, none of what's missing is going to be missed since we dunno what is missing. But am I supposed to be happy that, to play the stuff that was cut due to constraints placed upon the game due to it being multiplatform, I'll have to buy it as DLC? I'm sick and tired of stuff that should've been on the disc being sold afterwards for extra cash.
> 
> For once this generation, I'd like to play a multiplatform game that didn't try to sell me what I've already bought. I had hoped FFXIII would be that game, but obviously it won't be. People remaining oblivious to it and saying the whole shift to micro-transactions doesn't matter aren't helping matters either - all that'll end up happening is that we'll pay ?50 for a game and have to pay more to unlock anything beyond the two thirds mark.
> 
> ...



The way you stated it came out fanboyish. And we don't know if anything was taken out, so like Amano says we shouldn't assume all the time. There's plenty of huge games on every console I doubt it be reduce cause it was ported. 

But whatever I'm not going to get into a argument with you over it, just the way you come off with accusations without proof is kinda eh.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 8, 2010)

Conji said:


> Ya i no, its a hard one



 that's not what I meant.



> ya its a hard on


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 8, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> FFXI isn't a real Final Fantasy title. It's an MMO. Besides, even that was a PS2 game that got ported to other consoles (the PC and 360) at a later date (as is the case with many Final Fantasy games).



Yea but it was announced for multiple platforms and released sooner than most other ports in the series. It's just as real an FF as 1,7,12,6,4,2,13, or any other in the main numbered series. MMO or not it's a Final Fantasy.


P.S. unless you work at SE you don't know what happened to the game while in development.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 8, 2010)

Here's a bit of dragoon ownage from yours truly .


----------



## Velocity (Jan 8, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Here's a bit of dragoon ownage from yours truly .



That... Was awesome.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 8, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Here's a bit of dragoon ownage from yours truly .



Nice damage.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 8, 2010)

If Fang had any en-spells, each normal hit would be 500.000 but since i wanted to end it as quickly as possible and have only Fang and Bahamut do the work i had to go without.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 8, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> They did release FFX International in Europe if I recall but you're right, there really isn't much need to release the International version here since we usually have all the changes already (though I would love FFXII: International Zodiac System cause we sure as hell don't have those changes). But judging from your replies, I can't tell if you're happy or sad that we got the English release so soon after the Japanese release.



Well, the International Version wasn't even labelled as such over here. It was just FFX with a bonus DVD, so I thought it was just a special edition or something. I also wish FFXII:IZS came out, though. 

And I assure you, I'm happy that we get to play it so soon. I guess I'm just not happy that the stuff they'd normally add during localisation will be paid DLC. I'm just not excited with the prospect of having to pay another £10 on top of the game itself to play the full thing. That's all. FFXIII is still my second most anticipated game of the year (only behind Golden Sun DS).


----------



## Athrum (Jan 8, 2010)

It was not a special edition of FFX here. It was the normal one. For Pal the normal edition had an extra dvd and the Dark Aeons


----------



## geG (Jan 11, 2010)

Two more months


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2010)

Saw the gameplay D, definitively can't wait to play it!


----------



## Athrum (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah, but there's so many things that worry me. No cities, no big exploration, using one character, game over when your character dies, etc.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 11, 2010)

So you're worried about it feeling too much like a game?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2010)

Athrum said:


> Yeah, but there's so many things that worry me. No cities, no big exploration, using one character, game over when your character dies, etc.



Glad no cities or big exploring areas, always annoy me in story driven RPGS, my main flaws for persona series. To much filler bullshit.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 12, 2010)

Any thoughts on this?

​


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 12, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Glad no cities or big exploring areas, always annoy me in story driven RPGS, my main flaws for persona series. To much filler bullshit.



I agree with you on something. :33



Host Samurai said:


> Any thoughts on this?
> 
> ​


It's Hong Kong, who cares. 

A 1 in the battle system?


----------



## Vyse (Jan 12, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> *Glad no cities or big exploring areas*, always annoy me in story driven RPGS, my main flaws for persona series. To much filler bullshit.



What? The big exploring areas and especially the cities defined the world of the games. Besides the characters those elements were the only things that created the desired atmosphere. They were the heart of the games.
What would VII be without Midgar? Or X without Zanarkand?

Cities are as important as the music. Both are part of a bigger art concept.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 12, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> What? The big exploring areas and especially the cities defined the world of the games. Besides the characters those elements were the only things that created the desired atmosphere. They were the heart of the games.
> What would VII be without Midgar? Or X without Zanarkand?
> 
> Cities are as important as the music. Both are part of a bigger art concept.



I didn't care about either of those places at all in those games. What I do remember about 7 was the music, the battle system, the characters, but not the cities.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 12, 2010)

If there is one thing I hate most in all rpgs (WRPG and JRPG), is getting lost, and doing meaningless task, backtracking, and getting certain items from people just to progress to the fighting and story, which is usually what towns end of being, rather then just interesting place to explore, but don't necessarily have to explore everywhere or talk to every person, which ends up being the case.


----------



## geG (Jan 12, 2010)

I thought the Cocoon city in the beginning counted as the Midgar/Zanarkand of this game


----------



## Vyse (Jan 12, 2010)

Then you respect different things within a game.

I always enjoyed exploring cities, entering all the houses and talking to everyone. They were always different and all of them had a specific flair.

Going to the final aeon through the ruins of Zanarkand with "Someday the dream will end" in the background was one of the best gaming experiences in my life.

The created atmosphere is still unmatched.

Edit: Screw the music video, it doesn´t work


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 13, 2010)

Athrum said:


> Yeah, but there's so many things that worry me. No cities, no big exploration, using one character, game over when your character dies, etc.



Wait, you can only use one character? 
But I saw some gameplay videos and they involved a party fighting like here.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXDof6yCJnM&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]

Or are the other 2 partymembers on Autobattle?
Like in Kingdom Hearts where you control Sora and not Donald and Goofy?

If so then my excitement for this game just plummeted by a lot :|


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 13, 2010)

Is there going to be a collectors edition?


----------



## Athrum (Jan 13, 2010)

Falco-san said:


> Wait, you can only use one character?
> But I saw some gameplay videos and they involved a party fighting like here.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXDof6yCJnM&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...




Yup.


Also

"Square Enix spent years working on Final Fantasy XIII. The game was shown in prototype form at the E3 gaming expo in 2006, but was not finally released in Japan until December 2009.

According to the game's art director, Isamu Kamikokuryou, a substantial amount of these locations that were already running on actual development hardware ended up on the cutting room floor. How many locations? "More than enough to make another one [game]", says the art director.

For the sale of the finished product, he says, game volume and the entire work's game balance were taken into account for finished product. Square Enix was forced to make the difficult decision to cut these locations from the game.

Those assets are bound to find their way into other Square Enix titles."


In before fanbiys saying this was cut due to XboX version.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 13, 2010)

Some of that content must be sidequests ,towns ,dungeons and exploration you know things that people that buy rpg enjoys ....I wish they use that and  finally make another Chrono Trigger xD .


----------



## destinator (Jan 13, 2010)

New english trailer


----------



## Vyse (Jan 13, 2010)

destinator said:


> New english trailer



Pretty awesome trailer. Especially the last minute was impressive.
Music sucked, though. I still don?t understand why they don?t keep the original Japanese soundtrack.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 13, 2010)

The voices sound pretty good 
That music sounds even worse when put there though


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 13, 2010)

I must be crazy because I love the music..


----------



## Vyse (Jan 13, 2010)

Falco-san said:


> I must be crazy because I love the music..


  What?s wrong with you?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 13, 2010)

Host Samurai said:


> Any thoughts on this?
> 
> ​



More honest than a Famitsu review.

International trailer is pretty cool, music and all.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 13, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> What?s wrong with you?



A lot of things, but what's that got to do with this? 
Anyway, I just thought the music fitted with the trailer really well.
Wouldn't listen to it out of free will though, not really my kinda music.
But i liked how it meshed with the trailer.


----------



## Vyse (Jan 13, 2010)

I bet you could play any random song and together with the voice work, sound effects and scenes of the trailer it would actually sound cool.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 13, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> I bet you could play any random song and together with the voice work, sound effects and scenes of the trailer it would actually sound cool.



The music used here has a sad undertone wich I think fits well with this Final Fantasy.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 13, 2010)

So AndriaSang translated an interview with the art director of FFXIII. He said so much was cut from the game in the end that they could have made a second game out of all they didn't use in the end. According to the art director, the stuff was cut due to concerns over game volume.

So, since the content was already running on the PS3 version before it was all cut, we have a rough idea how much DLC they'll have for us - a whole game's worth, apparently.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 13, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> So AndriaSang translated an interview with the art director of FFXIII. He said so much was cut from the game in the end that they could have made a second game out of all they didn't use in the end. According to the art director, the stuff was cut due to concerns over game volume.
> 
> So, since the content was already running on the PS3 version before it was all cut, we have a rough idea how much DLC they'll have for us - a whole game's worth, apparently.



Yeah it was already addressed on the last page of this thread


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 13, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> So AndriaSang translated an interview with the art director of FFXIII. He said so much was cut from the game in the end that they could have made a second game out of all they didn't use in the end. According to the art director, the stuff was cut due to concerns over game volume.
> 
> So, since the content was already running on the PS3 version before it was all cut, we have a rough idea how much DLC they'll have for us - a whole game's worth, apparently.


DLC if free, I'm all for it. If not, they can shove it in their asses. Also why the helll did they cut all that stuff? Would it have made this game any better if they added it (cause it sure can use all the help it can get). Also why not just make a game with 2 discs? OMG.. yes 2 discs. You know, people have bought them before. Didn't stop people buying other FF you fucking retards.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2010)

They fixed the lip sync. :33

Is the trailer one of those do something while playing unfitting music videos? :ho


----------



## geG (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice trailer, I'm still liking most of the voices and acting. What was with Rygdea having a Southern accent though 

The song isn't bad really; it could have been worse.


----------



## Magoichi (Jan 14, 2010)

Geg said:


> Nice trailer, I'm still liking most of the voices and acting. What was with Rygdea having a Southern accent though



I can't put my finger on it but was it a feeble attempt at a British accent?



> The song isn't bad really; it could have been worse.



Worse like keeping the original sappy Japanese theme!

But I really don't see what everyone is complaining about. In my opinion the Leona Lewis track fits suprisingly well.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2010)

Voice acting doesn't seem bad at all and the song worked well IMO, though not gonna listen to it over and over again or anything.


----------



## valerian (Jan 14, 2010)

I've finally came to the decision that I'll be importing this game.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 14, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> DLC if free, I'm all for it. If not, they can shove it in their asses. Also why the helll did they cut all that stuff?



Because content always gets cut from games, even Final Fantasys, before release.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> DLC if free, I'm all for it. If not, they can shove it in their asses. Also why the helll did they cut all that stuff? Would it have made this game any better if they added it (cause it sure can use all the help it can get). Also why not just make a game with 2 discs? OMG.. yes 2 discs. You know, people have bought them before. Didn't stop people buying other FF you fucking retards.



Well, since it was already running on PS3 hardware I doubt it wouldn't have fitted on the single Bluray. I guess they just didn't want to pay Microsoft's extortionate fee for having multiplatform games that span more than three discs (they have licensing fees per disc, instead of per game, and I understand there's a huge jump in those fees after the third disc - all because Microsoft wants to dissuade companies making it look like DVDs are THAT inferior to Blurays).

But yeah, the DLC won't be free. Would be nice if it were, but I certainly wouldn't mind paying ?20 for a whole game's worth of extra content - new areas, new missions, new equipment, new enemies, new bosses and new cutscenes would all be very greatly welcomed. I already assume there'll be some DLC released on the game's first day. Why else would there be a Limited Edition version for Europe?


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 14, 2010)

Magoichi said:


> But I really don't see what everyone is complaining about. In my opinion the Leona Lewis track fits suprisingly well.


Yeah indeed.
And the English voices are fantastic IMO.
Sazh and Snow are awesome.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 14, 2010)

Well to me both English and Japanese voices sound cheesy as hell for the game. The problem is that the English VAs sounds cheesier, and isn't making a case for the lack of Japanese voices in the 'International' version. Damn, I really wish this was some Cowboy Bebop or FMA quality voice work, oh well...

But I can stomach it, I can get through it if it means all the menus/items are in English. Item management for me in any serious game is a bitch, but a FF game? Ooohhh boy!

Japanese or English, I guess which version you get is a "Pick your handicap" type of deal (except for a few Japanese translator). As long as they have subtitles then I can mute through the crap I don't want to hear.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jan 14, 2010)

That was the first time I listened to the song and....

...It was not bad at all. Not worth the drama we saw on the net.

But that's the thing with the Final Fantasy fan-base, you just wanna strangle everyone of them. All they do it bitch and whine.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 14, 2010)

Square will not do DLC. They confirmed they were against that a while back.





> The overseas version was developed simultaneously with the Japanese one as we wanted to ensure that it comes out as soon after the Japanese release date as possible.
> 
> In the completed FINAL FANTASY XIII, the features which were popular amongst gamers at our survey last summer have been enhanced even further.
> 
> ...








> It was...a pleasant surprise when I discovered FFXIII runs just as smoothly on 360 as it does on PS3. It's a brisk, action-packed RPG with tons happening on the screen at any given time (and the series' requisite flashy visuals cranked up to full throttle), yet I didn't see a hint of slowdown or choppiness or screen tearing or any of the other visual hiccups that serve as hallmarks of a sloppy port. Admittedly, I didn't see the two versions running side-by-side — the bus set them apart with a looping trailer dividing the kiosks — but I honestly saw no tangible difference from my time with the PS3 version.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2010)

So 360 version it is, ps3 version rent or buy down the line.


----------



## geG (Jan 14, 2010)

^Uh... why?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2010)

Cause rather get achievements then trophies and since they both play the same might aswell get my achievements first and trophies down the line.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 14, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Cause rather get achievements then trophies and since they both play the same might aswell get my achievements first and trophies down the line.



Only difference is uncompressed sound (DTS codec) on the Ps3 version.


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm still iffy on that song they decided to use for FFXIII. I mean, sure, the melody of it fits the atmosphere of the game itself - but it loses meaning with the intention behind it. Publishers and companies are trying feverishly to "westernize" games and increase revenue. Merely changing a Japanese song to an English one isn't a step forward. That is simply saying, "Well hey, we're trying to get a better grasp on our foreign market by replacing what we thought was good and giving them a different experience". 

While the new international trailer showcased some nice key gameplay elements and bedazzled us with SE's ever-showy cinematics, I couldn't help but wince when that song would chime in and kind of overpower the mood of the dialog. Do not want. Still, linearity and minor fallacies aside, I look forward to March with anticipation.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2010)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Square will not do DLC. They confirmed they were against that a while back.



They want to milk FFXIII. They have finished content they can sell easily. I doubt we won't see DLC.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 14, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> They want to milk FFXIII. They have finished content they can sell easily. I doubt we won't see DLC.



you wont see DLC. You will see another game charged at 59.99 USD. This is square the one who charge 40 bucks for a 20 year old game =/


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 14, 2010)

The voices sounded fine to me though at times they were a bit mellower when compared the person's face saying it ("Do you think your lives are worth more than all of Cocoon?"). The English song fit fine as well even though it wasn't originally meant to be a Final Fantasy song. Kinda shows how even the original is just a poppy song.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 15, 2010)

My TV is only 720p.


----------



## jazz189 (Jan 15, 2010)

This is a very interesting post

Apparently FF 13 has a lot of deleted content.



> Final Fantasy XIII is a big game with a massive world to explore (cough -- once you get past all those linear paths -- cough). But it apparently could have been much bigger.
> 
> Square Enix specialty site FF Reunion has a short summary of a new interview with FFXIII art director Isamu Kamikokuryou. In the interview, Kamikokuryou discusses some of the content that was deleted from the game.
> 
> ...



link 

Make of this what you will.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 15, 2010)

At least there is a reason to be upset about it going multiplatform now.


----------



## geG (Jan 15, 2010)

Third page in a row that was posted


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 15, 2010)

Only more fuel for PS3 owners to whine.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 15, 2010)

Geg said:


> Third page in a row that was posted



That's why I was laughing.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 15, 2010)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> lol really?  I mean come on I played LO on a sweet 60 inch TV and all those FMV's looked amazing! :0
> 
> But if you want the best of the best with no faults at all then I guess you have a point. Which is why I am buying both versions! I will play the 360 one first of course.


Why would you buy both versions? PS3 version might be slightly better but seriously, it really, _really_ doesn't matter since the difference is so small. It doesn't really make any difference which version you'll be playing. I just don't get why you'd waste your money on buying the same game twice, you must have some better use for your money. And if you have that much extra money to waste, donate it to the victims of the recent earthquake or something instead because it's seriously downright dumb to buy FF13 for both consoles.


----------



## Magoichi (Jan 15, 2010)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Only difference is uncompressed sound (DTS codec) on the Ps3 version.



Will the PS3 version run at 1080p? Otherwise I will probably consider getting it for X360.


----------



## jazz189 (Jan 15, 2010)

I'd be happy if Leona Lewis wasn't singing the theme, but that's mostly because I don't like her voice, and that was something I decided when I heard her songs off her album.

The deleted content could have happened at anytime during the games development, or it could be FFXII rushed and half finished. I just posted it to point out the irony, of how this is just like previous installment.

Apparently there will be two Ultimanias for FFXIII a battle, and scenario version.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 15, 2010)

2 Ultimanias?
Is the demo out?


----------



## BVB (Jan 15, 2010)

What does Ultimania mean?


----------



## destinator (Jan 15, 2010)

Ultimanias are the japanese strategy guides for the game.

Also both version will run in 1080p but upscaled from 720p.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 15, 2010)

I have 720 :WTF


----------



## Velocity (Jan 15, 2010)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> you wont see DLC. You will see another game charged at 59.99 USD. This is square the one who charge 40 bucks for a 20 year old game =/



Aha! You seriously think they'd get themselves lumbered with even more licensing fees when both Sony and Microsoft are still offering incentives for DLC being sold through their respective services? This isn't the same as most other multiplatform games... How many multiplatform games have been on more than one DVD?

The only other example I know is Resident Evil 5. Capcom are releasing the DLC on PSN and XBLA and are only including a redemption code for the DLC in the 360 version of the Gold Edition. Capcom certainly aren't going to pay even higher licensing fees just because the game and the DLC would take up two discs. I can't see Square Enix doing any different, really. Why would they? You said it yourself, Square Enix wants as much money as possible and paying 33% extra in licensing fees just to sell a game a second time is pointless - especially since rereleases never sell as well as the original release (hence why DLC is preferred for that kind of thing).


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2010)

But don't disc usually outsell DLC, so wouldn't it make sense to go for another game then DLC?


----------



## DarkerThanBlack (Jan 15, 2010)

Unlike Kotaku, IGN saw both versions side by side and had this to say.



> Both PS3s and 360s were being used to show off the game, which was great as I was able to see both versions running side-by-side. *As expected, the 360 version was noticeably less crisp than its PS3 counterpart*, but it still ran nicely.



Source- 

Also apparently the 360 version only supports the D-pad and has no analogue support for moving around or for use in menus/in battles.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 15, 2010)

^^ That can't be right at all. Maybe the controls were reconfigured in the menu.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 15, 2010)

DarkerThanBlack said:


> Also apparently the 360 version only supports the D-pad and has no analogue support for moving around or for use in menus/in battles.


Err...what's the point doing like that? O_O


----------



## DarkerThanBlack (Jan 15, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> ^^ That can't be right at all. Maybe the controls were reconfigured in the menu.



Saw it posted here, a few more members are reporting it as well.



In the Japanese version you couldn't re-configure the controls and it will be the same for the English release. It's probably because the position of the two analogues on the 360 controller is different compared to how it is on the dualshock.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 15, 2010)

I misinterpreted your initial post, thought you meant no analog to move around at all, not just the menus. If it's just menu then that makes sense then. It's been the same for FFXI and FFXII if I recall and sure doesn't hinder anything for me since I'm used to that.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 15, 2010)

> Also apparently the 360 version only supports the D-pad and has no analogue support for moving around or for use in menus/in battles.


PS3 version doesn't allow you to go through commands and menues with the analogue either, you use the analogue to control the camera during battle.


Who plays an rpg with the analogue anyways (other than for walking outside), i noticed you couldn't navigate menus with the analogue about 30 hours into the game lol.


----------



## jazz189 (Jan 16, 2010)

> To the left, the Scenario guide (complete with the artwork that was featured on the cover of Dengeki a few weeks back). This guide covers the main scenarios for each of the six main characters, and includes full area maps with enemy and treasure locations. Those interested in completing all the missions will find a foldout poster showing the location of all the l'Cie obelisks and their target beasts, along with strategies. Also included are analysis of the characters and worlds, and development staff interviews.
> 
> To the right, the Battle guide. This includes a full guide to the new battle system, a quick chart showing the Crystarium and abilities for each character, item data, enemy data and strategies, and an equipment reform guide. There's also a foldout poster showing ability lists for each role, which should be helpful when assembling your party.
> 
> ...



From 
The two Ultimania guides I was talking about before, they're not even waiting until the release of the international(upgraded) version to release it either.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 16, 2010)

I've been to other boards, filled with mostly complaints about how this game will be a linear adventure.

And I present them the question "What JRPG isn't a linear adventure?" People must have been dabbling in WRPG's while waiting for FF13 to come out. Seriously you should go look, people have lost their minds.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 16, 2010)

While it's true most all JRPGs are linear, FFXIII just seems to drive in that fact with the restricting maps. At least with other JRPGs you have some room to breathe and explore a bit even though the game uses hard as balls enemies (for your current level) to keep you on the path they want you to stay at.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 16, 2010)

Meh, I'm playing Enchanted Arms at the moment and I'm pretty sure you can't get much more linear than that piece of shit. Even if it's the same amount of linearity, I'd be able to deal with it since it's Final Fantasy.

I've read that it opens up more later in the game? If that's the case then there's no real reason to bitch of linearity because just about every RPG known to man forces you through something right at the beginning then lets you explore later (e.g: FFVII until you leave Midgar). Hell, FFX didn't really let you explore much until you got your airship.

Either way, I'm  not worried about how long it'll take for me to explore, do quests, blah blah as long as the story and characters are well done which they seem to be from the look of the trailers. I'm especially looking forward to the drama scenes from the end of the TGS trailer.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jan 16, 2010)

Linearity isn't a problem at all.

Uncharted 2 was linear, and yet it was an awesome game. Same for FF X.

And besides, I watched a game play vid, and the environments looked so beautiful that I forgot the game was linear.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2010)

I never understood the hate for linear adventure. This game is obvious story driven/fighting. It doesn't need hours of exploring to still be amazing. Not every game needs to be Zelda to be amazing.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jan 16, 2010)

Definitely.

Prince of Persia : Sands of Time trilogy was linear but it was also one of the best trilogies ever made.

I guess people have been playing too many WRPG's lately, so they complain.


----------



## Akira (Jan 16, 2010)

This much linearity is uncommon in JRPGs though, that's probably what's been irritating people.

Ironically many of those who complain haven't played it yet so we'll find out properly come march.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jan 16, 2010)

As I said, the FF Fanbase are very hard to satisfy these days. All they do is complain.

FF XII wasn't linear at all, and still they complained.


----------



## jazz189 (Jan 16, 2010)

Final Fantasy probably has one of the worst cases of  that I've ever seen.

Its especially hilarious when you hear the same people complaining sing praises to another games which are exactly like the FF game they were bashing.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Definitely.
> 
> Prince of Persia : Sands of Time trilogy was linear but it was also one of the best trilogies ever made.
> 
> I guess people have been playing too many WRPG's lately, so they complain.



Agreed on PoP and even the new one was same thing, following a path but man all of them kicked so much ass. 

WRPG do have more open room, true. But it's a different type of game were it's letting you choose the roles and such for characters. JRPG tend to focus on TELLING a story rather then making one so linear helps that if you ask me.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 16, 2010)

destinator said:


> New english trailer


wow,i loved the treiler since most of the character are caucasian english VA seems more natural.


i notice that Steve Blum voice a character 


also is that song that played in the trailer original or lisaced because i love it.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 16, 2010)

Yep, now no one will get to play the epic adventure of walking from your house to the zoo.
OMFG it was going to be so epic. YOUR house, the ZO00O EPIC!!!!
They could have made a whole game about it...

Seriously, am I the only one who can't give a flying fuck about the deleted contents? If it was something like more unlockable summons, then it would have been opposite.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 16, 2010)

It all boils down on what the content was really. If it's environments and the likes then it's not that big of a deal as almost every game (adventure, action or rpg) loses some environments and places to visit throughout production. And we eventually see those in sequels anyway.


----------



## geG (Jan 16, 2010)

I doubt this is the first time they've cut content from an FF game anyway.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 16, 2010)

Less than two months. I wish it would come out already.


----------



## jazz189 (Jan 16, 2010)

Geg said:


> I doubt this is the first time they've cut content from an FF game anyway.



*coughff12cough*


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 16, 2010)

Custom PS3 Themes, yum 



It actually randomizes between 5 backgrounds (couldn't find a similar style Sazh + Brynhilde, so he's not included). It would be perfect if I could change font colors, but PS3 doesn't allow that T_T As such, a couple of these BGs are fairly bright and clash some with the white font. Still readable, but also annoying at the same time. I'd even disable the text if it was an option, lol.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 17, 2010)

I got a Noctis background.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 17, 2010)

I can't wait to get FFXIII themes/avatar items/gamerpics if they come out... which I'm sure they will.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 17, 2010)

DarkerThanBlack said:


> Unlike Kotaku, IGN saw both versions side by side and had this to say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the 360 runs at 720, while the PS3 is at 1080P. that's the difference.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey, why did Suzuku delete the info on FFvsXIII?


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 17, 2010)

Because it turned out to be fake.


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 17, 2010)

Does anyone have High Resolution images/wallpapers (at least 1900x1080) of all the 13 playable characters (both alone and with their summons)? I'm finding it very difficult to locate these. I would prefer they have a darker background if possible, and that they be parts of a set, also if possible


----------



## Fraust (Jan 17, 2010)

13 playable characters? Holy shit I've been out of the loop... time to get back out until March.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 17, 2010)

I havn't been following this at all.  How does it look?  A shit story like 9, shit gameplay like 12, shit everything like 8?  Or does it seam pretty good.

Really deciding if I should plan to buy this or save for other stuff (Like Bioshock 2/Mass Effect 2 among other)


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2010)

Fraust said:


> 13 playable characters? Holy shit I've been out of the loop... time to get back out until March.



I know right. @_@

I've been keeping myself spoiler free.


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 17, 2010)

That was bad grammar, I meant the playable characters from 13, haha.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 17, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> That was bad grammar, I meant the playable characters from 13, haha.



They all have their own specific summons?  Is this a Persona game now or something?


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Game Stuff about the Summons and a little bit about Battle System_ 




Each character has a character specific summon. These summons are independent for the most part, and, when summoned, replace two of your party members (your AI controlled ones). They will attack for a while and then you can transform them whenever you want into their Gestalt mode (a sort of vehicle mode), which has separate, controllable commands, and a finishing blow. Summons take 3 TP to summon (you can regenerate TP after battles, regaining more HP the faster you finish them, which gives higher ranks/stars).


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> That was bad grammar, I meant the playable characters from 13, haha.



Ok, I thought I missed something major.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 17, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> *Spoiler*: _Game Stuff about the Summons and a little bit about Battle System_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




2 AI controlled teammates, and character specific summons.  Sounds exactly like Persona 3...


----------



## destinator (Jan 19, 2010)

NSFW XD.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jan 19, 2010)

when is FFVersus13 coming out?


----------



## BVB (Jan 19, 2010)

Spencer_Gator said:


> when is FFVersus13 coming out?



Not in the near future.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 19, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



More than you think, just like how in P3 the ai will exploit the weaknesses only when you scan the foes, here you must use libra so that the ai will know which element to use. That's why when asked i always describe the gameplay like persona 3 and chrono trigger combined.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 19, 2010)

Karotte said:


> Not in the near future.


I'd say a year or two is in the near future.


----------



## BVB (Jan 19, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I'd say a year or two is in the near future.



The near future is FFXIII. 

FFvXIII is the far away awesome future.


----------



## destinator (Jan 19, 2010)

More assets


----------



## Draffut (Jan 19, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> More than you think, just like how in P3 the ai will exploit the weaknesses only when you scan the foes, here you must use libra so that the ai will know which element to use. That's why when asked i always describe the gameplay like persona 3 and chrono trigger combined.



If not for the relatively good reviews I have been seeing, that would have totally turned me away from the game...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2010)

Official xbox magazine gave it a 9/10...pretty early.


----------



## masterriku (Jan 20, 2010)

but its still january


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 20, 2010)

Prolly it was the Jp version.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Official xbox magazine gave it a 9/10...pretty early.



Xbox magazine did? o.o



Also there is a english review copy out.


----------



## Ecthy (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm definitely getting these two games for PS3, can't wait!


----------



## geG (Jan 21, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Prolly it was the Jp version.



But there is no Japanese 360 version


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2010)

Well they did say the game was complete so not really that much of a surprise.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2010)

How much is collectors? I like that case.


----------



## destinator (Jan 22, 2010)

Forgot, its only announced for europe yet!


----------



## Angelus (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice, gonna buy the collectors edition just because of the traditional cover art.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks pretty sweet, and it is flipable meaning that you get 2 covers in one ^.^


----------



## Velocity (Jan 23, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> How much is collectors? I like that case.



It's ?60 on Play.com, so chances are 'til be ?70~?80 RRP.


----------



## BVB (Jan 23, 2010)

definitely getting the collector's edition.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey all, I'm thinking about getting FF XIII for my 360, but I'm not sure.  So, all you hardcore Final Fantasy fans, can you tell me what's so great about this game?  I'm all ears.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Jan 24, 2010)

For those of you who are still in the dark about the games mechanics, check out this site:



It explains all the basics about the game such as weapons, spells, roles and optimas, summons, status effects and even a few menu translations.

Pretty useful information


----------



## Nic (Jan 24, 2010)

Commander Shepard said:


> Hey all, I'm thinking about getting FF XIII for my 360, but I'm not sure. So, all you hardcore Final Fantasy fans, can you tell me what's so great about this game? I'm all ears.


 well what I attracts me most to the FF series is generally the epic storyline, with a immense world out there to explore and a ton or replayability value.  Not to mention the battle system for this game looks epic in the first place.  Oh and I forgot to mention the unreal graphics.


----------



## cowboysfromhell (Jan 26, 2010)

Judging by the Japanese reviews, this game is said to have some flaws. The game is said to be too linear and have no memorable villians. Two reviewers gave this game 79% and 85%. How could this be! I doubt ff13 will be better than ff6 or ff7.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 26, 2010)

cowboysfromhell said:


> Judging by the Japanese reviews, this game is said to have some flaws. The game is said to be too linear and have no memorable villians. Two reviewers gave this game 79% and 85%. How could this be! I doubt ff13 will be better than ff6 or ff7.



Agreed, but I shall enjoy it regardless, it's an improvement from FFXII at least.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 26, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Agreed, but I shall enjoy it regardless, it's an improvement from FFXII at least.



The combat its a step backwards compared to 12


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jan 26, 2010)

It still got some amazing reviews too.



> Dengeki PlayStation praised especially the battle system, stating "the battles are by far the most exciting in the series", and they concluded "FF13 deserves a score of 120, a 100 is not enough"



From Wiki


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 26, 2010)

People are being too harsh on it, I think, since it's been hyped for so long, rather than evaluating it rationally. People complained in 12 about lack of character development and now that they provide it in 13, they complain again. I just get the feeling that people hate on the FF series just b/c it's popular.

The main concrete flaw I've seen people point out is the linearity... and FFX was incredibly linear and got great reviews.

Uncharted 2 is also lauded as one of the best PS3 games and it's super linear as well, though a different genre.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jan 26, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> People are being too harsh on it, I think, since it's been hyped for so long, rather than evaluating it rationally. People complained in 12 about lack of character development and now that they provide it in 13, they complain again. I just get the feeling that people hate on the FF series just b/c it's popular.
> 
> The main concrete flaw I've seen people point out is the linearity... and FFX was incredibly linear and got great reviews.
> 
> Uncharted 2 is also lauded as one of the best PS3 games and it's super linear as well, though a different genre.



I agree with all of this. This shows you the hypocrisy of a lot of gamers and critics these days...

Also a lot of people are being harsh because they dislike change.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 26, 2010)

Athrum said:


> The combat its a step backwards compared to 12



Funny. I'd actually like to control my characters, thanks.


----------



## Helix (Jan 26, 2010)

Athrum said:


> The combat its a step backwards compared to 12



The combat reminded me a lot of FFXI, which is probably what they were going for. That's one of the main things I didn't like about FFXI as well, and made me become a more magic-oriented player in the mmo.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 26, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Funny. I'd actually like to control my characters, thanks.



You are not forced to use the gambit system you know? you can still command all the characters if you want, in XIII you can only control one character as far as i know.


----------



## geG (Jan 26, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Funny. I'd actually like to control my characters, thanks.



Apparently you could control them more in 12 than you can in 13


----------



## destinator (Jan 26, 2010)

If you haven't noticed, the soundtrack is out in the wild. Really really liking it and can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 26, 2010)

Geg said:


> Apparently you could control them more in 12 than you can in 13



It does look that way.


Also I gave in and saw the entire last boss battle on youtube, ultra lame. So gutted.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jan 26, 2010)

Delta Shell said:


> It does look that way.
> 
> 
> Also I gave in and saw the entire last boss battle on youtube, ultra lame. So gutted.



In my opinion, not every final boss fight has to be an epic battle.

If the story requires that the last boss is slow and..."un-epic", then I don't mind. As long as the rest of the game isn't slow of course.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah but well you'll see I aint spoilerising.


----------



## geG (Jan 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Minor spoiler, question for Delta Shell_ 



I've seen XIII's final boss be called "Yu Yevon 2.0"

Is that an accurate description?




Don't spoil it in your answer please, just say yes or no


----------



## masterriku (Jan 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You mean the one that can cast death on your party leader instantly causing you to lose?




Nope.


----------



## destinator (Jan 27, 2010)

FF13 DLC confirmed?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 27, 2010)

meh, fuck dlc.

it's cool with multiplayer games when you get new levels and shit but other than that, i don't like dlc at all.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 27, 2010)

Geg said:


> *Spoiler*: _Minor spoiler, question for Delta Shell_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's an affirmative. Yes.


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2010)

Looks like they did some good compressing and minor cuts, cheers.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 2, 2010)

Geg said:


> *Spoiler*: _Minor spoiler, question for Delta Shell_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So i'll be able to kill it with Holy Magic or curative items?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2010)

Three discs, eh? Poor XBOX 360.


----------



## Corruption (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't see what the big deal is having multiple discs, I know I certainly don't mind. Although, I'm getting the game on PS3.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Three discs, eh? Poor XBOX 360.



I'm excited. As long as it's not packaged like Lost Odyssey was to reduce game freezes (which won't happen anyway since most people with brains will install the game) it'll be fine.

Switching discs was one of the things that made FF fun to me back in the day (obviously before X). I personally am glad I'll get to feel that way again. And since my Xbox is only about, oh, .5 feet away from me at my house it's not like I have to get up to switch discs.

Thank you Square. Great fucking idea.


----------



## death1217 (Feb 3, 2010)

i can't wait for this to come out but to be honest im more interested in versus


----------



## Angelus (Feb 4, 2010)

I actually wanted to wait until the price drops, but now that Final Fantasy XIII is right around the corner, I can hardly resist the urge to preorder it, even though I never payed more than 30 bucks for a game for some years now...


----------



## Yun Fang (Feb 4, 2010)

Ugh... Feburary 5th and March 9th are so slooooowwww! Did anyone enter the FFXIII stylish sweepstakes?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Three discs, eh? Poor XBOX 360.



Meh if its handled like ME2 it'll be no biggy

I got money down on this game and i am trying to get excited but i am just not feeling it


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 8, 2010)

all the ps3 fanboy were mad when they annouce this game for xbox 360


----------



## masterriku (Feb 8, 2010)

Welcome to 2008.


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 8, 2010)

so what if it was 2008 it just means ps3 can't hold on to exclusives anymore


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 8, 2010)

Final Fantasy Versus XIII...

Uncharted 2 (Game of the Year)...

Some people are dumb, lol.


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 8, 2010)

i know but xbox 360 has much better game lineup.  Halo series, left for dead series, mass effect series, even snagged metal gear from ps3 exclusive


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2010)

I wish I had bought an XBOX 360. 

Wait, no I don't. I like PS3's ability to pickup my wireless connection and use it for free out of the box.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 8, 2010)

1) Halo blows
2) Mass Effect is also on PC, so it's hardly exclusive
3) Most companies are over time shying away from exclusivity b/c being exclusive costs them sales.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 8, 2010)

haha, when i saw ramen321's topic about ps3 fanboys getting mad for ff13 not being exclusive i was gonna agree and say that yeah, fanboys are dumb as fuck but i'm glad i read his other replies first, because well...

good thing i wasn't too hasty to insult anyone.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 8, 2010)

ramen321 said:


> i know but xbox 360 has much better game lineup.


:rofl

I just spit out my sunflower seeds.

btw what the hell happened to the ryoma smiley?


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 8, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> 1) Halo blows
> 2) Mass Effect is also on PC, so it's hardly exclusive
> 3) Most companies are over time shying away from exclusivity b/c being exclusive costs them sales.



halo 3 made record money on opening day (later broken by gta 4)
Where is mass effect on ps3?


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 8, 2010)

K, time to let the troll die.

Doesn't even know what exclusive means...


----------



## Inugami (Feb 8, 2010)

ramen321 said:


> *halo 3* made record money on opening day (later broken by *gta 4*)



Yes, a lot of gamers got disappointed .


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow, people are still talking about the whole exclusivity thing?

And i don't really see whats so terrible about Halo. Obviously its not ZOMGWTFTHEGREATESTGAMEEVERRRR, but I like it because its relatively simple (while still having modes to actually challenge people), and easy to play with friends.

So have there been any reviews for this game yet? Not sure when the jap version is coming out. I played XII and really didn't like it, mainly due to combat. What are some differences between this one and XII, gameplay wise?


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 8, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Final Fantasy Versus XIII...
> .



Shit is GT5 status. it's going to drop after people stop caring.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 8, 2010)

People have been caring for 4 years with no info at all. I doubt they'll stop caring now.


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 8, 2010)

This might just be out of the blue but

I apologize if offended anyone( now i get flamed for being stupid)


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2010)

As far as im concerned when it comes to games and exclusives and stuff, i care mostly about the multiplatform games. Exclusives are like icing on the cake, and i hate Icing...and cake (but u know what i mean).


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 10, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> People have been caring for 4 years with no info at all. I doubt they'll stop caring now.



People have cared less and less over the years.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 10, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> People have cared less and less over the years.


I don't see it. People still craving for the game and are more hyped for it than the flagship XIII.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 10, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I don't see it. People still craving for the game and are more hyped for it than the flagship XIII.


Uh, not true. The people who are more hyped over it are definitely the minority. A vocal minority perhaps but definitely a minority. And no, there's not as much hype and anticipation surrounding it as you might think there is.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 10, 2010)

DragonSlayer said:


> Uh, not true. The people who are more hyped over it are definitely the minority. A vocal minority perhaps but definitely a minority. And no, there's not as much hype and anticipation surrounding it as you might think there is.


If you think so.

And I've figured out Agito's battle system. .

Near the end of the trailer we see some in-game battle footage. I have surmised the following:

1. The battle system will be a hybrid of real-time and active-time battle. If you look closely you'll see that commands are mapped out to individual buttons, and you use those to attack in real-time.Sort of like Kingdom Hearts except more simple, since it doesn't appear to have sub menus. However, there is also an active-time bar for each character; at first glance they look like health bars but they aren't, as you can see it reloading and it doesn't match with some of the character's health numbers. Apparently we will be able to control multiple characters but have to wait for their bars to reload after use. You probably switch characters using the R and L buttons. The layout of the HUD also looks similar to Crisis Core's and, also in the vain of Crisis Core, you probably "enter battle mode" when you encounter enemies while roaming.

2. It will have a draw/junctioning system. If you can read Japanese, you'd know one of the commands in the character's command menu is blizzard, and it has the number 6 next to it, meaning you have 6 blizzard attacks left in your stock. I personally found FFVIII's draw/junctioning system interesting so I can't wait for this.

So Agito is looking to be really robust in it's gameplay and I can't wait to get my hands on it (hopefully this year, along with The 3rd Birthday). What's interesting is that we had a "leak" not too long ago describing this exact same battle system to a tee, except it was supposedly for Versus and was confirmed to be fake. Maybe the leak wasn't fake but was really referring to Agito's battle system?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2010)

Versus doesn't have much hype at this point. Working in a video game store people bearly know about FF13 let alone versus. Maybe online but online always seem to think they know everything.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 10, 2010)

The 2010 NBA Celebrity All-Star game is being presented by FFXIII... 



> New York, NY - February 10, 2010 - The National Basketball Association (NBA) and Square Enix Inc. (Square Enix) today announced a promotional partnership that will make FINAL FANTASY® XIII – the latest in the world-renowned action-packed role-playing videogame series that has shipped more than 92 million units – the presenting partner of the 2010 NBA All-Star Celebrity Game.
> 
> As the presenting partner of the NBA All-Star Celebrity Game, FINAL FANTASY XIII will have prominent exposure throughout Center Court at NBA All-Star Jam Session presented by adidas, where the game will be played. The role-playing videogame, which features futuristic characters and gameplay, will receive significant presence during the broadcast on ESPN, which will televise the NBA All-Star event for the sixth consecutive year. There will also be a dedicated FINAL FANTASY XIII area at NBA All-Star Jam Session where fans will be able to preview the videogame, which will be available for both PlayStation®3 and the Xbox 360® on March 9, 2010.
> 
> ...





Excuse my terribad photoshop, but this was too easy.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 11, 2010)

Talk about reaching out to your player-base, amirite?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 11, 2010)

ramen321 said:


> i know but xbox 360 has much better game lineup.


 this year atleast

2009 belong to ps3 thogh


----------



## Fraust (Feb 11, 2010)

I've converted from Sony to 360 fanboy and even I can admit PS3 had better story games in '09 since all the amazing games that were on the 360 were multiplatforms...

This year, I'm fucking excited as hell, though, for some serious gaming. I have to get everything I want during the summer 'cause if my girl gets accepted into my college I won't be playing shit.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 11, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I've converted from Sony to 360 fanboy and even I can admit PS3 had better story games in '09 since all the amazing games that were on the 360 were multiplatforms...
> 
> *This year, I'm fucking excited as hell, though, for some serious gaming. I have to get everything I want during the summer 'cause if my girl gets accepted into my college I won't be playing shit.*



the evils of girl friends


----------



## Fraust (Feb 11, 2010)

Well, she's very accepting. I've told her that my 360 is my second love and I'm going into game design so it's inevitable that I play games (ESPECIALLY Final Fantasy). If a new FF comes out I WILL tell her to give me some space for a week or two. I fell in love with FFVII about 3 years before her.

EDIT: Scratch that... maybe like 5 years before, lol.


----------



## ChaosLord (Feb 11, 2010)

Quite looking forward to this game looks as if they've progressed from XII's battle system to add a bit of Crisis Cores as well free roam attack.

And Lightning is one bad ass chick if i may say so haha.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 11, 2010)

This game doesn't feel like FFXII at all as far as gameplay goes, when compared to other FFs it's more like X-2 but the gameplay is best described as a mix of persona 3 and chrono trigger.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 11, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I don't see it. People still craving for the game and are more hyped for it than the flagship XIII.



No, no they are not. That's like saying people are more hyped for Football Manager than Fifa or Winning Eleven. FFv13 is a spin-off most people have little if any clue about FF13 is the next entry in one of the biggest franchises in the world. The only peopel more hyped for v13 are hardcore Final Fantasy fans which is a minority of a minority.


----------



## competitionbros (Feb 11, 2010)

The only game I wish wasn't exclusive is Heavy Rain as all I have right now is a 360/Wii. Every other "exclusive" that comes out for the PS3/360/PC/Wii I couldn't care less about.


----------



## Helix (Feb 11, 2010)

Eh, I'm not a hardcore Final Fantasy fan, but I am more interested in Versus 13. I'll still pick up the original XIII though. Versus seems to have a more mysterious and dark atmosphere compared to XIII. The characters look more interesting too, besides the cliche angsty Sasuke-look-alike character. Any how, there is not enough information (from my knowledge) to interpret how that game will play or the story behind these characters. I just hope they still plan on making this game.


----------



## UserFriendly (Feb 11, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> This game doesn't feel like FFXII at all as far as gameplay goes, when compared to other FFs it's more like X-2 but the gameplay is best described as a mix of persona 3 and chrono trigger.



Hm, interesting, I'm really excited about this game, and having the gameplay as a mix between persona 3 and chrono trigger (both really great games) makes me that much more hyped up about it. 

I'm really tempted to watch the vids, but I'm sure I can hold out, the game's less than a month away


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2010)

Game Informer only gave it a 9.25, fuckers.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 13, 2010)

It's pretty much a rule that people are going to be harsher on games from long-established, popular franchises.

I just think it's silly that the only real gripe anyone has is linearity... when that's not exactly something that's bad o_O


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 13, 2010)

after watching game spots in depth on the combat system my excitemnt  for this gmae has gone up 10 points

the summons look bad ass 

much better then those shitty espers


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2010)

Shitty espers indeed.

I always wanted to ride the back of Bahamut in FF10.


----------



## destinator (Feb 13, 2010)

Got my Ultimania today:


----------



## Kyou (Feb 14, 2010)

Ooo awesome, thanks destinator.

Everything looks so nice, so excited for this game, intially I wasn't, can't even remember why, bloody hanging though. 

Who's the blonde girl below the Nora member kid  she's so cute :ho


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 14, 2010)

First US commercial:


----------



## Memos (Feb 14, 2010)

I hate that song so much >_>


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2010)

I like this trailer better.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJPbozRomX4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 14, 2010)

Not a big fan of the song in the trailer but excited for the game regardless.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 14, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> First US commercial:


----------



## Gnome (Feb 14, 2010)

Kind of a shitty Commercial tbh, still want to play it though.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 14, 2010)

Less than a month now.


----------



## Bender (Feb 14, 2010)

Good god I hate the international trailer so goddamn much it ain't even funny


I hate hate dub voices and pretty much everything about the U.S. game.

Shit is just fucking terrible.

I pity the soul that likes that crappy song 

or the way they compiled the footage from the final jap. trailer.


----------



## Corruption (Feb 14, 2010)

I agree, I don't like the trailer, but the dub voices really aren't that bad. What makes the U.S. version so fucking terrible?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2010)

It's not in it's native language? Probably what he's mad about.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 14, 2010)

Blaze of Glory, you are seriously going apeshit over nothing.  

Expected of the US commercial honestly, all the others were the same more or less.


----------



## forkandspoon (Feb 14, 2010)

I can't wait for this to come out! Hopefully it will help me forget the mess that was Ff12


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 14, 2010)

Hopefully it will help me remember the greatness that was FFXII.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Feb 14, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Hopefully it will help me remember the greatness that was FFXII.



+Repped


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 14, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Good god I hate the international trailer so goddamn much it ain't even funny
> 
> 
> I hate hate dub voices and pretty much everything about the U.S. game.
> ...



Song is no more crappy than Japanese one. Trailer is no worse or better than the Japanese one. The dub is fine.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 14, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Hopefully it will help me remember the greatness that was FFXII.



Balthier and basch were pretty bad ass


----------



## Bender (Feb 14, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Blaze of Glory, you are seriously going apeshit over nothing.
> 
> Expected of the US commercial honestly, all the others were the same more or less.



Everyone in the trailer sounds like some Australian motherfuckers that ate a rat, or have a cold, swallowed a midget, n some shit like that. I don't see why there isn't any reason to be peeved at how shitty it is. There is no pulse-pounding moment in the trailer it's dull just like the vibe you get from Cleveland of the Cleveland show. No signs of high energy just really endless dull moments. It's a game in a post-modern future setting and everyone sounds like they were expecting to be apart of a renaissance movie. I'm not saying they're trying or shit but it's like they didn't take time looking for voice actors but all the ones from FFXII. Like the shit move Sega did when they replaced the Sonic Adventure VA's with Sonic X ones. And do you know how bad that move was? 

TERRIBLE. 

Just plain fucking terrible.

I was in this game for Gameplay and I am but shit now it's just sad how I have turn down my speakers. I could tolerate Sonic the hedgehog and it's cheesy ass acting and moments but this epic fail is beyond tolerable. Fine my ass. Call me asshole, idiot, douchebag whatever. Fact remains it sucks ass. 

I may not agree with Game informer on much but shit 9.25 is about it. I would've preferred the same rating as Xenosaga Episode II however.


----------



## masterriku (Feb 14, 2010)

SMH

seriously.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2010)

Does anyone find it humorous that the commercial was on ESPN of all channels?

To me it just seems like ESPN viewers and FF fans wouldn't overlap all that much.

Honestly, i'm still undecided on this game. Didn't like the gameplay in XII, and this seems to be pretty similar. The characters/world seem cool, but i've always wanted them to go back to the old world style (like FFIX). I'll probably buy it though, depending on reviews.

Is there the option to play the game with the jap voices though? With Subtitles?


----------



## Bender (Feb 14, 2010)

masterriku said:


> SMH
> 
> seriously.



What's that mean?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2010)

He's saying "Wow come on really, get the fuck over it" basically.


----------



## Bender (Feb 14, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> He's saying "Wow come on really, get the fuck over it" basically.



I'm over it I just can't believe how badly they compiled the international trailer. It's bad a'ight. If you know another RPG game trailer  that's as worse than FFXIII.  Then Please enlighten me.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2010)

90% of JRPG trailers. Voice acting doesn't seem that bad anyway, it can't be worse then FF10 and I got through all of FF10. 

It's to be expected when it comes to JRPG and voice acting. JRPG aren't WRPG in terms of voice quality.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 14, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Everyone in the trailer sounds like some Australian motherfuckers that ate a rat, or have a cold, swallowed a midget, n some shit like that. I don't see why there isn't any reason to be peeved at how shitty it is. There is no pulse-pounding moment in the trailer it's dull just like the vibe you get from Cleveland of the Cleveland show. No signs of high energy just really endless dull moments. It's a game in a post-modern future setting and everyone sounds like they were expecting to be apart of a renaissance movie. I'm not saying they're trying or shit but it's like they didn't take time looking for voice actors but all the ones from FFXII. Like the shit move Sega did when they replaced the Sonic Adventure VA's with Sonic X ones. And do you know how bad that move was?


All the VAs I've heard have done a good job and fit the character. The dialog in FF games is usually pretty formal so having them speak in a formal manner makes sense. 




> I may not agree with Game informer on much but shit 9.25 is about it. I would've preferred the same rating as Xenosaga Episode II however.


9.25 is near perfect . . .


----------



## Gnome (Feb 14, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> 90% of JRPG trailers. Voice acting doesn't seem that bad anyway, it can't be worse then FF10 and I got through all of FF10.
> 
> It's to be expected when it comes to JRPG and voice acting. JRPG aren't WRPG in terms of voice quality.



Recent Jrpgs that are any good have had some great Voice actors though: Lost Odyssey, Tales of Vesperia. 

But bringing up that point of Jrpgs and bad voice acting, don't you think that would give gamers another reason to want original japanese audio? that way if its terrible Voice acting you can't really tell.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Feb 14, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> 9.25 is near perfect . . .



I don't see the point of agreeing or disagreeing with a score anyway. Scores only show how much the reviewer liked the game, not how great the game is.

Of course there is a limit to this, I mean if it got a 1/10 then there's something seriously wrong.


----------



## Bender (Feb 14, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> All the VAs I've heard have done a good job and fit the character.



Yeah, your right my bad. Serah totally sounds like one of the chicks in Narnia



> The dialog in FF games is usually pretty formal so having them speak in a formal manner makes sense.



Does anyone on Team Nora look formal to you?




> 9.25 is near perfect . . .



Still means there's  faults.

Also the score doesn't always tell the story.

Seeing as how they gave Paper mario one of the worst scores laziest reviews in gaming review history. Shoot, one of the reviewers even had a debate on GI forums defending their decision.

Its the same score they gave KH 

with it's fault being camera trouble


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Recent Jrpgs that are any good have had some great Voice actors though: Lost Odyssey, Tales of Vesperia.
> 
> But bringing up that point of Jrpgs and bad voice acting, don't you think that would give gamers another reason to want original japanese audio? that way if its terrible Voice acting you can't really tell.



Unless the script is really bad the voices never bother me to much. Star ocean had a terrible script and the voice actors had to work with some terrible shit. So yes sometimes I wish JP voices were included but FF13 isn't one I'd throw a fit over.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 14, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Yeah, your right my bad. Serah totally sounds like one of the chicks in Narnia


Narnia was a cool movie.




> Does anyone on Team Nora look formal to you?


They look like upper class citizens who may have been involved with some formal stuff in the past. 





> Still means there's  faults.


But you said GI was right. .75 away from 10 still means the game is nearly flawless and the faults are cosmetic at worst.


----------



## Bender (Feb 14, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Narnia was a cool movie.



Yeah, it was but last I checked FFXIII story doesn't have the atmosphere of Narnia.



> They look like upper class citizens who may have been involved with some formal stuff in the past.



LOL

How very VERY strange your perspective your be sir. 

Snow looks like an upper class citizen. He was clearly stated by Lightning to be unemployed or did you miss that? The only one who is upper class is Hope. Lightning and Sazh are middle class looking while Vanille and Fang are  ancients.



> But you said GI was right.



On very few things; the way they handled bad feedback to Paper Mario rating and justification for its scoring was pathetic. Overall, I wouldn't use them a recommendations for which game you wish to buy.

 .75 away from 10[/QUOTE]

Da fuck are you talking about? Xenosaga II's 7.5 is a very sour score. Especially considering and it's replay value was moderate.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2010)

I disliked Xenosaga as a whole but even amongst fans isn't 2 considered the worst? Sounds like a fair rating. But again I never pay attention to GI's reviews.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 14, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Yeah, it was but last I checked FFXIII story doesn't have the atmosphere of Narnia.


Yea but what's wrong with sounding like someone from the movie.




> LOL
> 
> How very VERY strange your perspective your be sir.
> 
> Snow looks like an upper class citizen. He was clearly stated by Lightning to be unemployed or did you miss that? The only one who is upper class is Hope. Lightning and Sazh are middle class looking while Vanille and Fang are  ancients.


Lightining: Former military. People in the military occasional learn to speak formally.

Snow: Leader of some rebels. leaders tend to be able to speak well.

Sazh: Same as Lightning




> On very few things; the way they handled bad feedback to Paper Mario rating and justification for its scoring was pathetic. Overall, I wouldn't use them a recommendations for which game you wish to buy.


You don't need to justify the score you give a game reviews are always influenced by personal bias.



> .75 away from 1o
> 
> Da fuck are you talking about?



FF13's 9.25 is .75 points away from a 10.



> II's 7.5 is a very sour score. Especially considering and it's replay value was moderate.


Xenosaga 2 sucked.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 14, 2010)

Blaze, you're making a big deal out a relatively small problem. If you have such a huge problem with the game then don't buy it, but it's coming out in a month and bitching about how much you dislike the voice acting isn't going to make it any better for you. All in all, the voice acting seems less annoying than most JRPGs especially the voice acting from XII and X, so at least it's an improvement over their previous works. Honestly though, the voice acting is the least of my worries. As long as the story and gameplay are solid I'll be content. Graphics, voice acting, and music all come in later as minor details. Once again, I don't see what the huge reason to complain is.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2010)

Cause they fixed it that the lips match what they are saying in English.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 14, 2010)

^^ Otherwise we'd have the weird fiasco of FFX where the lips just were completely off. As I said earlier in the thread, gonna have to wait and see if it surpasses FFXII in voice quality. Aside from sounding like someone was speaking through paper, FFXII had boss voice acting even with the strange accents which I felt added a bit of flair to the game. 

Vanille I wager is gonna annoy me though since her voice is pretty high pitched like her JP counterpart. Then again, I wasn't a huge fan of Rikku but she grew on me.


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Good god I hate the international trailer so goddamn much it ain't even funny
> 
> 
> I hate hate dub voices and pretty much everything about the U.S. game.
> ...



Did you really just neg me for posting a trailer? You twat.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 15, 2010)

^^ :rofl wow is all I have to say to that.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Feb 15, 2010)

what O.o
i don't understand the hate. I think the japanese voices are better too but the english voices are ok, It's not like it has the same terrible voices like chaos wars <.< 

*Spoiler*: _Ear Cancer_ 



[YOUTUBE]BAtC1SzWSXg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zeromatrious (Feb 15, 2010)

I love the trailer, the song, and the English voices! The same can be said for the Japanese voices, but I'm really not a picky person. I think that they fit, and that they're good and certainly not terrible. And while I thought the Japanese theme for the game was better, I've still taking a fond liking towards this new one, too.

Only two Months to go, too! I think it's two, anyway. 

Regardless, I can not wait! Woop.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm not a fan of Leona Lewis, but I didn't have any issues with the English voices. I find the quality of VA done for high end video games is far superior to the kind of stuff you see on dubs for anime shows.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 15, 2010)

There are hardly any good dubbed japanese games, excluding MGS series and some games. Most of dubs are equally shit. Question is, which one is worse.


----------



## Bender (Feb 15, 2010)

The World said:


> Did you really just neg me for posting a trailer? You twat.



No, not posting the trailer it's for over rating the hell out of it.


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> No, not posting the trailer it's for over rating the hell out of it.



When did I overrate it? I thought it was better than the shorter US trailer which didn't show much footage. Minus the Leona Lewis singing it was good. The voice acting is decent, alot better than Final Fantasy 10.

You need to tone down your crazy zealousness.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 15, 2010)

After looking at the English trailer again I don't think song itself and the VA is that bad anymore. While both the Japanese song and Japanese VA is far better, the English isn't that bad....could be worse.

Edit: The song doesn't fit quite well, but oh well.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 15, 2010)

The song is random as hell. Like, they're talking about being exiled/dying, and she's singing about putting on makeup in the morning, wtf.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah I know, it doesn't fit at all. I think the song is fine, but not with the trailer. 

PX I assume your going to be playing on your PS3, what's your PSN?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 15, 2010)

I love most of the voices. Lightning is kind of monotone, but it's fine. Vanille's sounds really annoying sometimes, but when she says "What do you want me to do?" to Sazh it sounds amazing. Sazh is okay, Snow is okay, Fang is interesting, and I absolutely love Hope's voice.

I think Hope will easily be my favorite male and Fang my favorite female. I already know my party when I have them all.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 15, 2010)

As long as the lip sync isn't atrociously off, the voices won't bother me all too much.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm probably going to run the three girls... or Snow/Sazh instead of Vanille b/c she seems like the type of character that would annoy me and Hope is generic emo kid.


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 15, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> As long as the lip sync isn't atrociously off, the voices won't bother me all too much.



I'm sure it will be fine. I'm not entirely sure about who helped with the localization, but generally speaking, imports have been getting much better in terms of syncing up voices to movement.


----------



## cloudsymph (Feb 15, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> I'm sure it will be fine. I'm not entirely sure about who helped with the localization, but generally speaking, imports have been getting much better in terms of syncing up voices to movement.



in the NA/EU versions they changed the lips to fit the eng soundtrack.  or so i last heard anyways.

btw has anyone played this yet (jp ver) i would like to see what others thought.  i personally thought this was one of my most disliked FF's.

to me the story, characters, and gameplay (running around, battle...etc, etc) was really average and even horrible (this is mainly for the battle), but i know alot of people will and do love the battle.

the saving grace for the characters was lightning alone, others were alright or just goddamn annoying.

but the best part of the game was the graphics and music....too bad the lush beautiful environments weren't explorable.

also no townz!!!! and you shop from your damn save point >_>.


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2010)

I like black guy's voice.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 15, 2010)

What didn't you like about the battles?

Also, what you just described for gameplay is RPG gameplay, lol.


----------



## Jade (Feb 16, 2010)

I actually liked the English trailer. Voices don't seem that bad, None of them gave me the shivers like some of the past ones have.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2010)

cloudsymph said:


> also no townz!!!! and you shop from your damn save point >_>.



that's kind of lame, unless there's a good reason for it.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha... I never cared for towns, it added a bunch of extra running around and getting lost (happened to me a lot in FF8). I do enjoy some of the NPCs though, which I guess we wouldn't get without towns. They need to just have random NPCs strewn about world maps, that way I can stay happy


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2010)

Did Cities in Final Fantasy games ever have minimaps? i can't remember any.


----------



## death1217 (Feb 16, 2010)

imo the game is a dissapointment
its lost all of its features of being a JRPG
first off there are no towns!  and you don't even get the ability to explore (well atleast untill 22 hours into the game at the start of chap 11 there are only 13 chaps)
second off the gameplay has changed to be more acceptable to the west which is pure BS since they tried to merge WRPG elements with JRPG elements resulting it pure fail you only get control over one character and you don't even get to choose who until again 20-22 hours into the game the games total length iirc is 30-40 hours
also there's no more leveling (well at least sorta)
how many of you true fans remember the countless hours we would spend so that we would have enough money to buy a some potions so we could survive the upcoming boss fight how many of you remember reaching the the final form of the boss with almost no health at all and low on mp points and just wishing you spent a few more hours farming for gold (also you get healed after every battle in this so the challenge factor is removed)
im still going to get it for the story though (this is ff we are talking about surely the story would be good)
but im looking forward to FF XIII versus and FF XIV


----------



## Angelus (Feb 16, 2010)

^ Punctuation, man. Learn it, use it.

To be honest, I'm grateful for all the changes in FFXIII. I'm going to university now and I have hardly any time to play video games anymore, so everything that makes games less time consuming, like the restart-the-battle-if-you-die feature and less grinding, are more than welcome to me.


----------



## death1217 (Feb 16, 2010)

Casshern said:


> ^ Punctuation, man. Learn it, use it.
> 
> To be honest, I'm grateful for all the changes in FFXIII. I'm going to university now and I have hardly any time to play video games anymore, so everything that makes games less time consuming, like the restart-the-battle-if-you-die feature and less grinding, are more than welcome to me.



ahh i was tried of writing it down in every forum i saw so i just copied and pasted it............you are not true ff fan! grinding is fun *zombie stare*


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2010)

death1217 said:


> imo the game is a dissapointment
> its lost all of its features of being a JRPG
> first off there are no towns!  and you don't even get the ability to explore (well atleast untill 22 hours into the game at the start of chap 11 there are only 13 chaps)
> second off the gameplay has changed to be more acceptable to the west which is pure BS since they tried to merge WRPG elements with JRPG elements resulting it pure fail you only get control over one character and you don't even get to choose who until again 20-22 hours into the game the games total length iirc is 30-40 hours
> ...


Towns are a waste. This isn't the first JRPG to have you only using one character. There wasn't leveling in 10 if I remember, you had to use the circle thing to become stronger. 

Yes but you are right let's have the game stay the same and not try to evolve at all.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 16, 2010)

As long as the game turns out good I don't care what changes they made. If the series is evolving then so be it, either learn to adapt or get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## death1217 (Feb 16, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Towns are a waste. This isn't the first JRPG to have you only using one character. There wasn't leveling in 10 if I remember, you had to use the circle thing to become stronger.
> 
> Yes but you are right let's have the game stay the same and not try to evolve at all.





Violent-nin said:


> As long as the game turns out good I don't care what changes they made. If the series is evolving then so be it, either learn to adapt or get lost in the shuffle.



i have no problem with change at least ff12 had the decency to give you to option of whether to control others or not  but come one you can't call this game an rpg  towns were fun to explore, you would have just finished a dungeon and you would need to rest and stock up on potions talk to few npcs and find out whats been happening as you were doing the dungeon 
you don't just remove towns from an rpg
like i said i will still get the game for the story but at least they should have kept towns (if nothing else)

i never played ff x but ff x-2 was amazing imo


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2010)

FF10-2 was amazing...uh huh...yes cause towns, very big waste of time, make it break a game.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2010)

does anyone else think the leveling up thing in this game looks like a 3Dimensional Sphere grid from 10? not that i'm complaining, i liked the sphere grid.


----------



## death1217 (Feb 16, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> FF10-2 was amazing...uh huh...yes cause towns, very big waste of time, make it break a game.



towns are what defines rpgs if they didn't want to make it they should have at least given a better reason then "too much work"


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2010)

To much work to create a boring town in which you do the following = Buy items at...why create a town when can just buy items in save spot and move on with the story. No point of a town.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2010)

death1217 said:


> i never played ff x but ff x-2 was amazing imo



I think you just lost all credibility. But, that's imo.


----------



## death1217 (Feb 16, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> To much work to create a boring town in which you do the following = Buy items at...why create a town when can just buy items in save spot and move on with the story. No point of a town.



towns have always been the starting points for the next chapter in an rpg towns were fun dammit! and the linearity sucks  the entire map is a straight line, you can't call this game a rpg it bares no resemblance to an rpg besides the somewhat similar battle system, heck this would sell more if it was marketed as a ARPG. We wait so long for an rpg on the ps3 and this is what we get FUCKING brilliant square!



Fraust said:


> I think you just lost all credibility. But, that's imo.


how? x-2 had towns the storyline wasn't special but it was fun, the battle system was also normal


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 16, 2010)

death1217 said:


> towns are what defines rpgs if they didn't want to make it they should have at least given a better reason then "too much work"



Sorry breh. *R*ole *P*laying is what defines *RP*Gs.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Feb 16, 2010)

Towns? People actually* liked* the towns? Are we being serious here, or do we all just suddenly care because they are no longer there? Towns were always a nuisance. Most NPC's were horribly boring and not worth talking to, shops were scattered all over the place and involved running from building-to-building just to upgrade your characters a tad, and some were just so damn big with nothing to actually do or see! Sure, some of them looked fine and pretty, but that wore off pretty quickly... and after that they just became frustrating.


Anyway, you can find my opinion of the whole deal in the above.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 16, 2010)

He said you lost your credibility b/c X-2 was an abomination and an insult to the FF franchise name


----------



## death1217 (Feb 16, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> He said you lost your credibility b/c X-2 was an abomination and an insult to the FF franchise name



like i said why? i never found anything horribly wrong with the gameplay also titties


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 16, 2010)

Because the FFX series went from being a mature one about sacrifice and love to a shallow one about titties, back massages, jpop, cosplay and retconning everything established by the first game (by bringing Tidus back when he didn't exist/was dead in that world).

It was horrible, no doubt about it. The battle system was the only decent part about that game, but it wasn't good enough to overlook everything.


----------



## death1217 (Feb 16, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Because the FFX series went from being a mature one about sacrifice and love to a shallow one about titties, back massages, jpop, cosplay and retconning everything established by the first game (by bringing Tidus back when he didn't exist/was dead in that world).
> 
> It was horrible, no doubt about it. The battle system was the only decent part about that game, but it wasn't good enough to overlook everything.



i know the story wasn't anything great  but the gameplay was good i didn't play ffx so i wasn't really bothered by it (or more like i didn't know anything of what had happend)


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2010)

FFX-2 is to FFX as DMC2 is to DMC. You may enjoy them if you don't play the original, however, you should still be able to realize they're just bad.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Because the FFX series went from being a mature one about sacrifice and love to a shallow one about titties, back massages, jpop, cosplay and retconning everything established by the first game (by bringing Tidus back when he didn't exist/was dead in that world).
> 
> It was horrible, no doubt about it. The battle system was the only decent part about that game, but it wasn't good enough to overlook everything.



X-2 was about learning to move on with your life, and evolving as a person, as well as what to do when you find your self in a time of peace after a long conflict of strife, how people cope with that as well


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2010)

^LOL good one


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 16, 2010)

I played X-2. It was a guilty-pleasure.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2010)

the only thing i didnt like about ff-X-2 was Sphere break and  the whole 100 %  ending shit,

other then that i  loved the battle and job system, and thought the plot was good, with the factions, and  the world in repair feel


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2010)

I might have to finally break down and buy FFX-2 for 4.99 when I see it at Gamestop again. Just for the battle system, that is.


But, what does any of this have to do with FFXIII?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2010)

Apparently there are no more towns? Big fucking deal.


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 16, 2010)

People don't like towns all of a sudden? Towns are awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2010)

There aren't any towns in FFXIII? 

I never liked it when towns were too big and you had to talk to 100,000 people and explore 500,000,000 square feet of real estate, but NO TOWNS? That's a little insane.

I at least need an item shop, weapon shop, accessory shop, INN, and castle, maybe 3-5 residences with loot in the chest of drawers in between the beds/in barrels. Then I'm good.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Feb 16, 2010)

I love towns but I'm willing to forgive that in XIII since I know that the next (XV?) FF will probably have them back.

But I can't help but wonder, what the hell have they been doing for 4+ years if there are no towns and the game is linear (and according to an unreliable source, few side quests)?


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> X-2 was about learning to move on with your life, and evolving as a person, as well as what to do when you find your self in a time of peace after a long conflict of strife, how people cope with that as well



Moving on with your life by reviving your dead boyfriend?

I think someone is grasping for straws here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> I love towns but I'm willing to forgive that in XIII since I know that the next (XV?) FF will probably have them back.
> 
> But I can't help but wonder, what the hell have they been doing for 4+ years if there are no towns and the game is linear (and according to an unreliable source, few side quests)?


 Polishing the kewl graphix?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2010)

I like towns and exploring/knowing the world you're playing in, but as long as it doesn't take away from the overall plot or enjoyability then I don't think it's a big deal.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2010)

I like towns in my Jrpg's, it helps define the culture of the "people" in the game. I want to know what type of setting i'm in, is the society: steampunk?, medevial?, Futuristic Scifi? Magical Fantasy?

Towns also help in when you look around them, they help you grab a sense of how the state of the world is, is there lots of slums and poor people? is it full of nobles? is it all egalitarian? That way if there are a bunch a poor people you can recognize that, and it helps you understand a little more what you're fighting for in the first place.


----------



## Akira (Feb 16, 2010)

IMO an RPG without towns (or at least some kind of setting outside overworld/linear dungeons) with NPCs to interact with will probably end up being a lot less immersive as there won't really be a "world" to speak of, just large mostly empty spaces or dungeons with monsters in them.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 16, 2010)

I think what this game did is just replace the towns with cutscenes, lol.

I don't know how they're going to segway into them, though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm not really going to miss towns that much. They're a breath of fresh air, I guess, but I never really cared about towns in games anyway. Just go there, rest, shop, loot, and leave. Fuck the NPCs, is what I usually say. I actually ignore 90% of their dialogue in search of possible quests.

Take Diablo II, for instance. It had a few towns but I didn't really care about them and spent 99% of the time outside of the town unless I was trading or hording. I know it's a different concept of a game, but it's still an RPG.

Maybe the idea of towns is ridiculous. Like in Final Fantasy IV you didn't see any towns on the moon. It wouldn't make any sense.


Wait, there was that one little cave town on the moon, wasn't there?  Well, you get the point!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 16, 2010)

Depends on how the town is handled really. I never hated towns to be honest since they to me they helped the immersion into the world. It helped you imagine how certain characters and races act and the reasons they do so. 

Same thing with flying an airship. I dislike how FFX and FFXII merely had you just pick a location and bam you're there. I would have liked to actually fly there and see the world along the way. Given the technology now, it's possible to have it be more detailed than the representation we had in the ones before X. 

Course, would be nice to do something more than just flying but Skies of Arcadia (ironic enough) did the flying really nice with having to get discoveries.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Moving on with your life by reviving your dead boyfriend?
> 
> I think someone is grasping for straws here.



she didnt ask fr that , that was her reward

int he beginning of the game, she was searching for him, on yuna's journey she grew into her self and learned to stand on her own 2 feet,by the end she was ready to accept that tidus wasn't coming back

the fact that he showed up after that was a bonus


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2010)

^ the bad part was that they did it all to crappy Jpop music


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> ^ the bad part was that they did it all to crappy Jpop music



i thought they were catchy, and the cg in the intro was nice


and it made sense to a degree, the public loves yuna, best way is to set her up as an idol


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 16, 2010)

Has anyone read the new interview from the butthurt FF13 developer yet?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2010)

^ the developer can go fuck himself


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 16, 2010)

That's more like it  Anyway, just to make it seem like I'm not trolling in your thread gaiz, I have preordered FF13 and I expect to enjoy it, and then once it's finished on my first playthrough, instantly go back and complete Mass Effect 2 for the 15th time


----------



## Stroev (Feb 16, 2010)

As much as I like new styles and motifs and such(VI's major advancement on tech, with others following, VIII's junction system, XI's online, XII's whatever), I'd still like to see some old school return once more.

That said I heard the main Final Fantasy theme isn't in the game, not even the credits.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 16, 2010)

It wouldn't surprise me if quite a few western players/critics have been spoiled by the likes of the BioWare titles and Fallout, they are pretty amazing, and much more role-play involved than JRPGs. It's probably not the only reason, as the guy is trying to make it out to be, but it's not that farfetched to believe that it influenced something.

I wish it could go back to 12 battle system, I liked gambits.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 16, 2010)

The game played by it's goddamn self  

Personally I feel the last good marquee game Squenix had was FFX and that was 8 years ago  It feels like they've not advanced at all in that time, or maybe even gone back a bit


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> The game played by it's goddamn self
> 
> Personally I feel the last good marquee game Squenix had was FFX and that was 8 years ago  It feels like they've not advanced at all in that time, or maybe even gone back a bit



hey they had.......ummmm..........welll.......gone back you say


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 16, 2010)

I liked it being programmable to play itself, haha. I tend to multitask while I play video games :X


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2010)

The fact that it played itself made it too easy, you could set up your gambit just right and have your characters grind themselves while you watched T.V or something.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes, exactly... that's why it's awesome. If you have to grind or farm for something, it's much more enjoyable/easier to do it when you don't have to be there wasting the entire day doing it.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2010)

But it feels less rewarding, like you didn't earn it because you weren't really the one playing. Or maybe that's just me and my old fashioned conservative-gamer side talking.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 17, 2010)

You can auto-grind in some way or another in most of the other FF titles.


----------



## death1217 (Feb 17, 2010)

having the game grind by itself isn't fun .......why don't you just use a cheat device and get yourself to lvl 99 with all stats maxed that would be really fun won't it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2010)

But I don't like town quests.  They always consist of breaking out of a dungeon you should never have been put into in the first place because you could easily beat the guard's asses all day. And, if the guards were that strong why don't they go save the fucking world?

That always pissed me off about RPGs. Even when they introduced a "clever" plot device like "oh we shouldn't resist because we're good lol".

I'm sure there have been games where I liked the big towns it had but I can't think of any off the top of my head. I also didn't play Xenogears too far past the desert town.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 17, 2010)

Man, just try The Way if you ever find the time! That city is the best thing ever. I didn't feel any of it was forced either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2010)

Sounds interesting enough, I suppose. What kind of RPG is it?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 17, 2010)

It's made with RPG Maker 2000 if you ever heard of it. It plays like a jrpg does, it's very linear for most part of the game but it has some more open ended parts and dungeons usually include some exploring instead of just being linear. it has original resources but it also borrows graphics and music from other games like FF6. Especially the early episodes have some pretty ugly prerendered backgrounds (nothing too distracting though) but the game gradually gets rid of them.

The story is seriously good enough reason to play through the game, it's seriously very well thought out and extremely interesting once you get past the beginning. If you like hunting for hidden treasures, you're going to like The Way because there are hidden upgrades and treasures scattered thorough the whole world. The battle system is kind of lackluster but if you don't mind traditional RPG battles it shouldn't bother you one bit, and you get full health after every battle just like in FF13. The game also features some cool minigames and a nice duel system called Plunge which starts out as simple paper, rock, scissors copy but as you get further it'll get more complicated. 

In short, it's a pretty linear RPG with traditional jRPG gameplay, some minigames and a great story.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2010)

RPG Maker 2000? 

I've never played one of those games I liked, actually. I'll give it a try, but I'm warning you...


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 17, 2010)

Most RPG Maker games are horrible, yeah. Also, The Way is amateurish in its own way which is understandable so if that's a turnoff for you, it probably won't be your thing. It is easily the best RPG Maker 2000 game in my opinion though.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 17, 2010)

. Just two months ago he said there will be new info at E3. Fucking liar.


----------



## Kanaru (Feb 17, 2010)

I cannot wait for it to come out in my country  *starts saving money*


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2010)

You actually think Versus is coming out lool


----------



## Akira (Feb 17, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> . Just two months ago he said there will be new info at E3. Fucking liar.



Because Square have done something besides spew BS lately?


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 17, 2010)

Akira said:


> Because Square have done something besides spew BS lately?



Come on, telling stories is hard.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 17, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> . Just two months ago he said there will be new info at E3. Fucking liar.




You've now noticed he lies out of his ass?


----------



## Akira (Feb 17, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Come on, telling stories is hard.



Especially on HD consoles.


----------



## masterriku (Feb 17, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> You've now noticed he lies out of his ass?



Lies? Nomura is a bastion of truth, he just couldn't keep his promise *shakesfist*


----------



## Stroev (Feb 17, 2010)

You expected something out of Nomura? It's like expecting he won't put 15 belts on characters for that Dissidia game.

Speaking of which, Amano is the best artist(he's the one who makes the "fancy" art).


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm actually happy for the reason for Versus' delay though. I'm glad they switched from using FFVIII style overworld map (miniature character running on the map) to FFXII's seamless world map.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 18, 2010)

FFV13 coming 2017.


----------



## Gutsu (Feb 18, 2010)

Looks like the resolution for the 360 version is 1024x576 compare to the PS3 version which is 1280 x 720.


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I'm actually happy for the reason for Versus' delay though. I'm glad they switched from using FFVIII style overworld map (miniature character running on the map) to FFXII's seamless world map.



I don't want Versus to have anything to do with that horrible game known as 12.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 18, 2010)

I agree with The World. I dislike XII's map. Too much walking and boringness. X did it better, but I still enjoy world maps better which is why Tales of Vesperia was such a breath of fresh air.

I plan on playing through Versus a grand total of 10 times from beginning to end... even if it's a disappointment, which I feel it won't be for me since it could just be the trailers repeated and I'd have an orgasm.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 18, 2010)

Lol, then you'll have a surprise when you play 13, cause the combate is a toned down version of 12


----------



## Gnome (Feb 18, 2010)

Gutsu said:


> Looks like the resolution for the 360 version is 1024x576 compare to the PS3 version which is 1280 x 720.



It's to be expected, Ports are usually never as good as the originally planned console.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 18, 2010)

The World said:


> I don't want Versus to have anything to do with that horrible game known as 12.


That doesn't make any sense. Just because you didn't like XII you don't want Versus to have any similarities to it at all despite the fact it's map was probably the best of any FF other than XI, which was an MMO.



Fraust said:


> I agree with The World. I dislike XII's map. Too much walking and boringness. X did it better, but I still enjoy world maps better which is why Tales of Vesperia was such a breath of fresh air.


Yeah, because traveling through menus was so great :I

Miniature overworlds are awkward and out of date and I don't want to have to travel by selecting from a menu. FFXII's world map was awesome; all Nomura has to do is make sure the devs scale it better so you won't be running for too long between towns.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 18, 2010)

If you want to see a world map done right, take a look at Dragon Quest 8. Imagine a world map in similar scale in a current generation RPG. Someone needs to do that.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah I agree. I was actually thinking while posting that I wanted Versus' map to be like DQVIII's, but didn't say anything about since it's not an FF game. But FFXII's map is pretty similar to DQVIII's except it wasn't scaled as well.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 18, 2010)

Someone be hating on my overwolrd maps?


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> That doesn't make any sense. Just because you didn't like XII you don't want Versus to have any similarities to it at all despite the fact it's map was probably the best of any FF other than XI, which was an MMO.



I'm sorry I meant to say "Why the fuck does it feel like I'm playing a cheap MMO knockoff? Oh right, I'm playing FF12."

The map and the moving from bland environment to bland environment was boring as hell.

Bring back the FF4-FF9 moving from town to town with an airship concept I say.
Or just don't put any of that crap in. Like how FF13 is doing it.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 18, 2010)

/preparestodefendFFXII... nvm.

2 more weeks.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 18, 2010)

The World said:


> I'm sorry I meant to say "Why the fuck does it feel like I'm playing a cheap MMO knockoff? Oh right, I'm playing FF12."
> 
> The map and the moving from bland environment to bland environment was boring as hell.
> 
> ...


Do you realize how fucking ugly and out of date an overworld would look on a PS3? I'm not against overworlds but I would prefer an open field rather running around on a game board for Versus. And while some of the environments may have been bland in your opinion, that still doesn't change that the concept of FFXII's map was great, and Squeenix simply didn't scale it well enough and put more interesting locations in. If you've ever played DQVIII then it's world map is pretty much FFXII's done right.  And an overworld similar to FFIV-IX simply wouldn't work for Versus because it's an Action-RPG. And FFXIII has a huge FFXII style world map, you just don't get to it until chapter 11. And hell no, I want real exploration in my RPG.


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2010)

I doubt Versus will be an explorative RPG. I bet it will be an action RPG and Noctis will be an uber magic sword swinging guy like Dante.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 18, 2010)

It's main focus won't be exploring but I think it will have elements of one since Nomura said that Noctis travels around his world during the game, and the CG trailer has shown as much.


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2010)

I just hope Nomura doesn't make Noctis emo/brooding-Cloud clone. Better make him a Zack/pre-emo Cloud clone or something original. The whole prince/King concept seems interesting.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2010)

He's shy apparently. They can't make him like Zack 'cause then everyone would only want to watch his epicness and not give a darn about the other characters...

Kinda like Kamina. 

I'm holding an open spot right next to Chuck Norris, Kamina, and Lupe Fiasco for Noctis.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 19, 2010)

Shy? How does shy even work for a main character?


----------



## death1217 (Feb 19, 2010)

i assume he is going to be a quiet bishie  that walks around with a big ass mechanical sword and is extremely nervous around women..............(just a guess)


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2010)

That's what I read. He's shy and keeps to himself, specifically around Stella I believe. I thought it was interesting because I, personally, would be able to relate to him a little more. A dark, mysterious past; keeps to himself, but still has (apparently) good friends; shy around the girl he likes; total badass. ;D

I love this quote about Noctis:


			
				finalfantasyversusxiii.net said:
			
		

> "He more than likely is, but there is no official confirmation yet that this character is actually the main."


Yeah, the day a non-main character gets this much spotlight before a main character is revealed is the day Keanu Reeves gets an Academy Award.

EDIT: Yes, I meant for the association to be random as hell.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 19, 2010)

would be golden if he wasn't the main character


----------



## death1217 (Feb 19, 2010)

Fraust said:


> That's what I read. He's shy and keeps to himself, specifically around Stella I believe. I thought it was interesting because I, personally, would be able to relate to him a little more. A dark, mysterious past; keeps to himself, but still has (apparently) good friends; shy around the girl he likes; total badass. ;D
> 
> I love this quote about Noctis:
> 
> ...



i so called it .....now who is this stella and where can i find "fanart"


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2010)

death1217 said:


> i so called it .....now who is this stella and where can i find "fanart"



Stella is the main female... Have you never seen her?


----------



## Gutsu (Feb 19, 2010)

FF13 Images comparison of PS3/360:


*Spoiler*: _IMAGES_ 





*PS3*



*360*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 19, 2010)

Lolxbox.

Not that I would care, honestly. I just happen to own a PS3 instead of an XBOX.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 19, 2010)

those pictures can't be real...but well Bayonetta Ps3 port was real so....


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 19, 2010)

God damn it I hate Hope


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 19, 2010)

If those pictures are real then that's just too funny.


----------



## denilmo (Feb 19, 2010)

I can't wait to get XIII 

and while I have both consoles, I'm getting it for PS3. I'm loyal damn it. FF should stay on the PS console. I just have a feeling that the graphics will be better on it and if (IF) those pics are real, then it proves my point.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 19, 2010)

I swear, out of all fanboys, sony fanboys happens to be the most anal when it come to their "EXCLUSIVES!!!!!@".


----------



## Inugami (Feb 19, 2010)

well when I talked about the possibility of MS2 coming to Ps3 I was attacked xD.

meh don't take preference all fanboys suck the same dick .



Jon Snow said:


> God damn it I hate Hope



Me too...I want to break his little neck.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 19, 2010)

But Alexander is the most badass looking Eidolon evar.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 19, 2010)

Gutsu said:


> FF13 Images comparison of PS3/360:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _IMAGES_
> ...



u got to be kiddin me 
this kind of games are better played on their original console.


----------



## denilmo (Feb 19, 2010)

haha Exo: I could honestly care less - it just doesn't feel right to me to play what used to be a sony exclusive on another system. I started playing FF on a playstation and it's going to stay that way.

I would hardly call myself a "fanboy" - especially since I'm a woman, but I do see what you're saying - there are lots of them out there that lose it when it comes to exclusive titles.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 19, 2010)

Fraust said:


> He's shy apparently.


Squall.



PhantomX said:


> Shy? How does shy even work for a main character?


Go watch Kamen Rider Kiva or Den-O.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 19, 2010)

denilmo said:


> haha Exo: I could honestly care less - it just doesn't feel right to me to play what used to be a sony exclusive on another system. I started playing FF on a playstation and it's going to stay that way.
> 
> I would hardly call myself a "fanboy" - especially since I'm a woman, but I do see what you're saying - there are lots of them out there that lose it when it comes to exclusive titles.



Final Fantasy games were originally Nintendo


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2010)

Leave luck to heaven.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 19, 2010)

denilmo said:


> haha Exo: I could honestly care less - it just doesn't feel right to me to play what used to be a sony exclusive on another system. I started playing FF on a playstation and it's going to stay that way.
> 
> I would hardly call myself a "fanboy" - especially since I'm a woman, but I do see what you're saying - there are lots of them out there that lose it when it comes to exclusive titles.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 19, 2010)

I always thought people played games for their content and not because it was on a specific system. Go figure.

The difference is plain as day but since I won't be playing both side by side, it won't matter to me, I still get to play it. Got used to the pixelated hell that was FFXII when I hooked up my PS2 with component cables so I can manage.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 19, 2010)

Gutsu said:


> FF13 Images comparison of PS3/360:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _IMAGES_
> ...


----------



## competitionbros (Feb 19, 2010)

Gutsu said:


> FF13 Images comparison of PS3/360:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _IMAGES_
> ...



These can't be real. Can a port this bad truly exist?


----------



## Inugami (Feb 19, 2010)

lol this + your set makes me think if Noctis gonna go psycho in versus.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 19, 2010)

Turns out the comparison pics weren't from the finished version, just from an old press kit, of FF13 apparently. SE dropped current 360 images.


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 19, 2010)

Gutsu said:


> FF13 Images comparison of PS3/360:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _IMAGES_
> ...



Ouch...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 20, 2010)

Agito coming to iPhone?


----------



## Akira (Feb 20, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Turns out the comparison pics weren't from the finished version, just from an old press kit, of FF13 apparently. SE dropped current 360 images.



Ah, of course. 

How convenient.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Feb 20, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Agito coming to iPhone?


I hope it's on the PSP because I don't have an iPhone. I plan on buying FF13 and Versus first, anyway.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2010)

Gott say, I love the OST.

One of the series' finest, in my humble opinion.


----------



## denilmo (Feb 22, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Final Fantasy games were originally Nintendo



Yes I know - but I never had a nintendo -.-'
And it didn't last long on it either ... I'm not arguing about consoles
nor am I trying to defend my choice to play it on the PS3
I started personally playing the FF series on playstation

It's consumer choice and it's about making money and expanding and that's great.

I just hope that FFXIII will be epic. I've been waiting on a good RPG and I've been a little disappointed in the FF main series since X


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 22, 2010)

denilmo said:


> And it didn't last long on it either ...



Actually, it did last long on Nintendo... It lasted on Nintendo for 7 years until Sony "stole" the franchise away.....


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2010)

denilmo said:


> Yes I know - but I never had a nintendo -.-'
> And it didn't last long on it either ... I'm not arguing about consoles
> nor am I trying to defend my choice to play it on the PS3
> I started personally playing the FF series on playstation
> ...



6 games on Nintendo system...how is that not long? 

But yes your are right, it's good that it gets to be expanded.


----------



## destinator (Feb 22, 2010)

Unboxing SE



1up feature


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Actually, it did last long on Nintendo... It lasted on Nintendo for 7 years until Sony "stole" the franchise away.....



I believe square went to sony in the first place because Nintendo didn't go with Discs for the 64.


----------



## Gutsu (Feb 23, 2010)

360 WMVHD png max quality VS PS3


*Spoiler*: __ 




*360*


*PS3*






More comparison shots:



*Spoiler*: __ 



Playstation 3 (two-year-old DEMO) version below


360 version (RETAIL) below









First 10 minutes of the 360 version:


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 23, 2010)

1up week long FFXIII preview.


----------



## Vault (Feb 23, 2010)

Are you guys serious or are you trolling about those comparisons?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 23, 2010)

any new reviews out yet?


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 23, 2010)

denilmo said:


> Yes I know - but I never had a nintendo -.-'
> And it didn't last long on it either ... I'm not arguing about consoles



Yea, half the franchise isn't long at all.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2010)

why all the comparison pics? I'll probably be getting it on PS3. But is the fact that the 360 version is in slightly lower resolution suppose to deter people from buying it on the 360 and encourage them to get it on PS3? It's not like you're going to see the difference that much when playing it, unless you're really looking hard for it.


----------



## destinator (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 23, 2010)

I am not excited for 13, I just want vs which I think would have been a better launch title for FF on the ps3.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2010)

Square and launch title, lmao.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 23, 2010)

denilmo said:


> Yes I know - but I never had a nintendo -.-'
> And it didn't last long on it either


Well, that's cause Square never made countless other games, asid eform other big series. And they didn't take forever to develop.



Gnome on Fire said:


> I believe square went to sony in the first place because Nintendo didn't go with Discs for the 64.


This.

Also, by the end of the day I wonder which game people will view as the real FFXIII.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 24, 2010)

Knowing the fanbase, the flashier one.

A bit disappointed there is no LE in the US.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 25, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Well, that's cause Square never made countless other games, asid eform other big series. And they didn't take forever to develop.
> 
> 
> This.



acutally they whent with ps because making 64 game was too expensive, the catriges I mean.

so if they would ve had more money then those ff would had gone to the N64.



*Spoiler*: __ 



omg! is it true? there is yuri lesbo relationship in this game?
poor vanille , she started as an innocent teenager, then she was made adult, then they made a naked model of her and teased with sexy poses and now they made her lesbo.... those kinky bastards.
And here I was hoping for Vanille x Hope


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 25, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> acutally they whent with ps because making 64 game was too expensive, the catriges I mean.
> 
> so if they would ve had more money then those ff would had gone to the N64.
> 
> ...


Not true. They went with PS1 because CD's allowed a much larger storage space which they needed (mostly for FMV's as far as I know). Sure, it might have had something to do with cartridges being too expensive as well but only in the context of their size and the amount of cartridges FF7 would have required. It's really doubtful that Square didn't have money to develop FF7 for N64, it would have simply been a bad business move. Not to mention that they might have understood the potential PS1 had over N64 which is why they decided to go with the console which was more likely to be a commercial success.


----------



## geG (Feb 25, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Also, by the end of the day I wonder which game people will view as the real FFXIII.


Are you talking about XIII and Versus XIII?

For me, Versus XIII will be my XIV


----------



## masterriku (Feb 25, 2010)

Geg said:


> Are you talking about XIII and Versus XIII?
> 
> For me, Versus XIII will be my XIV



Nomura:then all has gone according to plan.(laughs)


----------



## Fraust (Feb 25, 2010)

Versus is also my XIV. Lost Odyssey was my XI.

That's how I roll.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 25, 2010)

XIV will be my XIV.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 25, 2010)

People ignore the best story in the series so far, XI, and possibly a better story and gameplay because they dislike MMOs.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't dislike MMOs, just can't be spending that much money a month for it.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 25, 2010)

I can understand people complaining about the time sump of MMOs but $15 a month is piddly shit. FFXI had a really good storyline, I'll give it that much, but the long stretches between story segments really fucks it up.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 25, 2010)

You can easily get hundreds of dollars worth of grinding a month ontop of the cool events and story with an FFXI sub.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 26, 2010)

DragonSlayer said:


> Not true. They went with PS1 because CD's allowed a much larger storage space which they needed (mostly for FMV's as far as I know). Sure, it might have had something to do with cartridges being too expensive as well but only in the context of their size and the amount of cartridges FF7 would have required. It's really doubtful that Square didn't have money to develop FF7 for N64, it would have simply been a bad business move. Not to mention that they might have understood the potential PS1 had over N64 which is why they decided to go with the console which was more likely to be a commercial success.



I saw it on a gamespot documental about the ff franchise, who is gonna know more? You or them?


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 26, 2010)

They make you pay 15 dollars a month for something you've already paid for. Fuck that.

I can always watch a compilation of the story segments on youtube or read it on wiki and save myself the extra money.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 26, 2010)

i played FF XI for a little bit, but goddamn it cost per character so i was like Fuck Dat shit.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 26, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> I saw it on a gamespot documental about the ff franchise, who is gonna know more? You or them?


me obviously

i think you just misunderstood it or are taking what gamespot said out of context. i am not saying that it wasn't too expensive to develop on n64, i am saying that square COULD have afforded it but it would have been a bad business move (AKA DUMB) to develop it on n64 because ps1 was much more fit for their vision of ff7. also you can be sure as hell square hasn't told gamestop that "HEY WE DIDN'T HAVE MONEY TO DEVELOP IT ON NINTENDO'S CONSOLE SO WE WENT WITH PS1" and we both know that. they went with ps1 because it was the better console _for them_.

¿comprende?


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 26, 2010)

DragonSlayer said:


> me obviously
> 
> i think you just misunderstood it or are taking what gamespot said out of context. i am not saying that it wasn't too expensive to develop on n64, i am saying that square COULD have afforded it but it would have been a bad business move (AKA DUMB) to develop it on n64 because ps1 was much more fit for their vision of ff7. also you can be sure as hell square hasn't told gamestop that "HEY WE DIDN'T HAVE MONEY TO DEVELOP IT ON NINTENDO'S CONSOLE SO WE WENT WITH PS1" and we both know that. they went with ps1 because it was the better console _for them_.



PS1 games where cheaper to make simply because they where discs. honestly that if that version makes you feel good then good for you.
But If you are not sure of something then don't brag about knowing it all, it just makes you loose your reliability.



> ¿comprende?


No pendejo, no se hablar ingles ni español.


----------



## geG (Feb 26, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Versus is also my XIV. Lost Odyssey was my XI.
> 
> That's how I roll.



Tactics is my VII, VII is my VIII, VIII is my IX, IX is my X, and X is my XI.

That's how I roll 

Also, the various articles or whatever I've seen on the FF series always say that the move to Sony was due to the larger space of the disc format, not the cost.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 26, 2010)

Geg said:


> Also, the various articles or whatever I've seen on the FF series always say that the move to Sony was due to the larger space of the disc format, not the cost.



Same here... Admittedly, Capcom managed to somehow fit RE2 on the N64, but we're talking another CD entirely. All of the FMVs alone probably would've taken up more than the N64's cartridge space. You can't really have multiple cartridges for a game, either, so it just wouldn't have worked.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 26, 2010)

Eh, FFVII without FMVs is actually pretty small. IIRC some ripped them out and did something to the textures and backgrounds and the file was less than 100MB for the whole game


----------



## The World (Feb 26, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> People ignore the best story in the series so far, XI, and possibly a better story and gameplay because they dislike MMOs.



Fighting the shadow lord.

*Spoiler*: __ 








And Promathia were amazing. pek



Also Bahamut badassssnessss. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stroev (Feb 26, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> acutally they whent with ps because making 64 game was too expensive, the catriges I mean.
> 
> so if they would ve had more money then those ff would had gone to the N64.
> 
> ...


I'm with Dragonslayer on this, actually.

And my post you quoted was just simply my own analysis and deduction.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 26, 2010)

^^^^
your post I quoted?
hmmm I dont remember ever quoting you, nor that you will ever have the luck to recive the privilege.


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 3, 2010)

Playing it now and people are right, some of this voice acting is downright terrible.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 3, 2010)

competitionbros said:


> Eh, I'd wait for a drop but I've only played for a few hours...... I'm not really digging the Battle System but it's not too bad.




For the videos the battle system doesn't look like one that I would like, oh well if you finish the game before the release plz post more feedback  .


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 3, 2010)

Gutsu said:


> 360 WMVHD png max quality VS PS3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



about what i expected

could be worse though


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 3, 2010)

Gutsu said:


> 360 WMVHD png max quality VS PS3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh square you.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks fine in motion. Fanboys making me think XBOX 360 is on some bayonetta shit.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 3, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Looks fine in motion. *Fanboys making me think XBOX 360 is on some bayonetta shit*.



this is what i meant by it could be worse


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah those comparisons don't look as bad as I thought it was.


----------



## This Boy (Mar 4, 2010)

Still kind of bothered by the fact Nobuo had nothing to do with this game.


With that aside, I have really high hopes for this game. From what I've read there are some pretty big flaws in the game but hopefully the enjoyment I get from the game will drown those out...hopefully.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 4, 2010)

I haven't played the Lost Odyssey so I can't comment on his music in that game but the last FF that Nobuo took part in soundtrack wise (not counting the main theme/vocals of FFXI and FFXII) was FFX. He shared the soundtrack duties with 2 people and almost all of the tracks that I like from that game happen to not be Nobuo made.

Then again, unlike most people, I actually like a good deal of FFXII's soundtrack as well and quite a bit of FFXI as well so personally, not having Nobuo for FFXIII isn't that much of a downside to me.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 4, 2010)

DragonSlayer said:


> me obviously
> 
> i think you just misunderstood it or are taking what gamespot said out of context. i am not saying that it wasn't too expensive to develop on n64, i am saying that square COULD have afforded it but it would have been a bad business move (AKA DUMB) to develop it on n64 because ps1 was much more fit for their vision of ff7. also you can be sure as hell square hasn't told gamestop that "HEY WE DIDN'T HAVE MONEY TO DEVELOP IT ON NINTENDO'S CONSOLE SO WE WENT WITH PS1" and we both know that. they went with ps1 because it was the better console _for them_.
> 
> ¿comprende?



Basically, Square went with PS becuase of it's lower production cost, therefor larger profits in the long run.  They didn't go wtih N64 because the more expensive production costs would have eaten a slightly larger whole in their profit margin.

I don't see how people cannot understand this.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 4, 2010)

Hmm. SE fired a good chunk of their music guys.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 4, 2010)

So has anyone pre-ordered this game yet? 

Just pre-ordered my copy from Amazon a couple of days ago and received $10 coupon for a future gaming purchase.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 4, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> So has anyone pre-ordered this game yet?
> 
> Just pre-ordered my copy from Amazon a couple of days ago and received $10 coupon for a future gaming purchase.



Pre-ordered mine like a month and half ago. Paid it off as well. Can't wait for it.


----------



## masterriku (Mar 4, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Hmm. SE fired a good chunk of their music guys.



What?


Link


----------



## Dash (Mar 4, 2010)

5 More days.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 4, 2010)

masterriku said:


> What?
> 
> 
> Link


----------



## masterriku (Mar 4, 2010)

Meh whatever the good ones will go  freelance so no worries.


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 5, 2010)

Eurogamer says it could have been worse for the 360 version:






> "The rumours are true. Final Fantasy XIII on Xbox 360 isn't anywhere near as impressive as it is on PlayStation 3. The real kicker is that it's a lot worse than it should have been."





Lost of self shadowing in the 360 version and micro blocky look to cutscenes because of the heavy compression the 360 version has.


*Spoiler*: _more images_ 



















Now watch someone stupidly call me a troll even though this thread is for both versions thus making comparisons valid in this thread. In other words stop being butt hurt.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 5, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> So has anyone pre-ordered this game yet?
> 
> Just pre-ordered my copy from Amazon a couple of days ago and received $10 coupon for a future gaming purchase.



Pre-ordered it last week from EB, also pre-ordered SSFIV while I was there.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 5, 2010)

I might have to get both versions. 

Before someone bitches about that decision like they have in the past, I have the money, Gamestop has specials, and it's the only game I'm buying this summer due to complications.

PS3 version first time through for beauty then 360 for achievements.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 5, 2010)

PS3 trophies > Points 

Pre-ordered mine today. Gonna have it on the first day


----------



## Kaki (Mar 5, 2010)

It's not much difference. It was a bummer when they announced multiplat, but that was a FUCKING year ago. 

What is still a deal is that they could not put english and Japanese on it. .....hence, I'm still waiting.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 5, 2010)

Proxy said:


> PS3 trophies > Points



Xbox LIVE > PSN 

I don't want to get into this debate again.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 5, 2010)

It's really not the topic, but I second the vote for trophies. 

Anyone else wants to comment on that...make a new thread.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 5, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Xbox LIVE > PSN
> 
> I don't want to get into this debate again.



PS3 FFXIII > 360 FFXIII 

Lets battle


----------



## Kaki (Mar 5, 2010)

At least 360 can play versus and XIV....


----------



## Proxy (Mar 5, 2010)

Won't those be released for both?


----------



## Fraust (Mar 5, 2010)

No.

Versus is the reason I bought a PS3, but if they come out with a special edition bundle I'll sell mine and buy that! I have high hopes that Versus will be my fave game of all time.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 5, 2010)

Ah, I didn't know that. Seems weird to have one be exclusive in this case.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 5, 2010)

It's all about the directors.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 5, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Xbox LIVE > PSN


But it's a singleplayer game, so why are you using the online component to help your argument? 


I think the screenshot comparisons don't matter at all, those who have wanted and waited for this game would definitely already have a PS3 anyways. It's not like the 360-only users who will play this game would bitch about it when they have no access to the PS3 version and haven't personally seen the differences.

They won't be inspecting the game frame by frame as they play through it, going like "ooh, i see a pixel out of place" or "omgz, there are missing shadows and washed out textures, i feel like throwing my game out the window, how do i fix'd it!!11?!!1? O___o"

The game was originally meant for PS3, so complaining about it would be pointless.



4 days to go, I think I'll buy it during dinner time in college


----------



## Fraust (Mar 5, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> But it's a singleplayer game, so why are you using the online component to help your argument?



'Cause I don't get achievements to make myself feel good. I get them to show off to friends over LIVE.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 5, 2010)

PSN is great because it is free. 

Less people have mikes also. (Thank goodness)


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 5, 2010)

Proxy said:


> PS3 trophies > Points


----------



## geG (Mar 5, 2010)

Reviews for the English version are starting to come out now. The scores seem to be spread out all around the 7-10 point range.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 5, 2010)

Anything between 7 and 8.5 would be a letdown.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 5, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Won't those be released for both?



IIRC XIV is supposed to come tot he 360 as well as the PS3 and PC.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 5, 2010)

Fraust said:


> 'Cause I don't get achievements to make myself feel good. I get them to show off to friends over LIVE.


Fair point, I guess. 

I never really found out what's so good about the gamerscore/trophy thingy, though.

I've always played for fun, as such I've never gotten a Platinum trophy for any of my games. If these stats are supposed to reflect my e-peen and my "skills" as a gamer, then I'm screwed because I got nothing to show, lol



mystictrunks said:


> IIRC XIV is supposed to come tot he 360 as well as the PS3 and PC.


FFVXIII = PS3 exclusive
FFXIV = announced at E3 as a PS3 exclusive, but then we later found out that it'll be coming out on PC too

Not officially announced on 360 yet as far as I'm aware, unless I've missed out on some big news


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 5, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> FFVXIII = PS3 exclusive
> FFXIV = announced at E3 as a PS3 exclusive, but then we later found out that it'll be coming out on PC too
> 
> Not officially announced on 360 yet as far as I'm aware, unless I've missed out on some big news



It was rumored right after it was announced for PS3. I also think some FFXIV staff members had their resumes leak and it has FFXIV for PS3,360, and PC on it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 5, 2010)

They eventually ported XI to the 360 though and i always see it and XIV as PC-exclusives before ps2/3 ones since they ARE mmos lol. 


Anyways, i heard the english 360 version got leaked already, any of you dub fan pirates got the game yet? 


I was thinking of getting it again but i'm really content with my JP version...original voices own .


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm glad I just bought a 1080p TV recently so I can see the high quality graphics for this game and GOWIII. 

Personally, I believe I am going to enjoy this game because of the new battle system and the characters look interesting compared to the boring people in XII. It's too bad that I have to wait for my copy to ship from Amazon.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 5, 2010)

Geg said:


> Reviews for the English version are starting to come out now. The scores seem to be spread out all around the 7-10 point range.



Don't forget the 5 that Edge gave it. 

I'd actually pay attention to what the reviewers said if their opinions weren't pretty much consisting of "lol JRPGs are so outdated unlike WRPGs - FFXIII isn't an open world, cross-genre RPG like Borderlands or Fallout 3 so it sucks lol".

I think the only valid complaint I've read so far is that the first twenty hours or so are too easy and too hand-held, as in you're given little room to do much other than press forward and spam attacks.


----------



## Akira (Mar 5, 2010)

TBH the Edge review seems to be the first one where the wording of the review matches the score, others seem to consist mainly of criticism with an 8 or 9 score at the end.

And really JRPGs have been far inferior to WRPGs so far this gen.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 5, 2010)

Akira said:


> And really JRPGs have been far inferior to WRPGs so far this gen.



I'd consider that a matter of opinion, actually.


----------



## Akira (Mar 5, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> I'd consider that a matter of opinion, actually.



Well which stellar JRPGs have we had so far?


----------



## superattackpea (Mar 5, 2010)

Fraust said:


> 'Cause I don't get achievements to make myself feel good. I get them to show off to friends over LIVE.



but showing off to your friends makes you feel good, so you do online achievements to make yourself feel good.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 5, 2010)

Akira said:


> Well which stellar JRPGs have we had so far?



Demon's Souls ....but well I'm not sure if call it a JRPG .


----------



## Akira (Mar 5, 2010)

Everything about Demon's Souls is like a WRPG, it's just from a Japanese development studio.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 5, 2010)

Akira said:


> Well which stellar JRPGs have we had so far?



I had to try to cut it down to just ten, otherwise the list'd take up too much space. I even went out of my way to not include SRPGs like Valkyria Chronicles or Disgaea 3.

- 3D Dot Game Heroes;
- Tales of Vesperia;
- White Knight Chronicles;
- Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep;
- Half Minute Hero;
- Monster Hunter Freedom Unite;
- Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor;
- Crisis Core Final Fantasy VII;
- Sands of Destruction;
- The World Ends With You;


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2010)

It's true, this gen WRPG have been more fun and just better made. JRPG stories have been weak as of late and no where on par with Mass effect/dragon age. Hopefully FF13 will be fun but from scores I'm not expecting an amazing story.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 5, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> It's true, this gen WRPG have been more fun and just better made. JRPG stories have been weak as of late and no where on par with Mass effect/dragon age. Hopefully FF13 will be fun but from scores I'm not expecting an amazing story.



If the reviews are to be believed, FFXIII is a pile of crap with a terrible story, uselessly easy gameplay, extreme linearity and horrible voice acting with the only good thing about it being the graphics.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2010)

Damn...well voice acting is eh, jrpg, come on  For the gameplay though I really enjoyed the demo so don't see why I'd dislike it. Story though is all up to opinion, and some sites said had an amazing story. So if some say amazing, others terrible, I'll probably be in the middle. Oh well FF13 should still be fun if nothing else.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 5, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Damn...well voice acting is eh, jrpg, come on  For the gameplay though I really enjoyed the demo so don't see why I'd dislike it. Story though is all up to opinion, and some sites said had an amazing story. So if some say amazing, others terrible, I'll probably be in the middle. Oh well FF13 should still be fun if nothing else.



Meh... I don't bother with the reviews since, as my friend so perfectly said, "it's the cool thing to hate on JRPGs". I doubt any reviewer for any publication out there would say anything good about Final Fantasy XIII, since your opinion will be much more popular if you complain that it isn't a shooter-RPG hybrid like Mass Effect 2 or whatever instead.

So it wouldn't really matter how good FFXIII is, 'cause they'd say it was terrible even if it was the best Final Fantasy yet soley because it's a Final Fantasy game.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 5, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> It's true, this gen WRPG have been more fun and just better made. JRPG stories have been weak as of late and no where on par with Mass effect/dragon age. Hopefully FF13 will be fun but from scores I'm not expecting an amazing story.



I don't see why people like Mass Effects and Dragon Age's stories so much. ME2 had poor pacing, slow through 80% of the story where you do nothing but recruit, then 2 big missions at the end (the last mission was pretty epic though  ).

The whole Darkspawn thing in Dragon Age attacking every X years...just because, seemed more like a plot device so they would have something fight.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I don't see why people like Mass Effects and Dragon Age's stories so much. ME2 had poor pacing, slow through 80% of the story where you do nothing but recruit, then 2 big missions at the end (the last mission was pretty epic though  ).
> 
> The whole Darkspawn thing in Dragon Age attacking every X years...just because, seemed more like a plot device so they would have something fight.



It's about building the characters up and having to get to know them and actually get attached to them. Morrigan is easily one of the best characters I've seen in gaming in awhile. Almost all 10 crew members in ME2 have such real type personalities that you can actually hate or like them or even relate to them. 

The difference in recruiting in ME2 compared to most is it does relate to the main story cause the main story is building these characters up so you can actually care for them. The final mission was so epic because of the attachment you have with these characters. 

You don't need twist and turns for a story to be well made. The most basic story can be great if you have the right setting/voice acting/set pieces and so on. Stories like uncharted aren't loved because of it's crazy twist and originality. They are loved for it's amazing voice acting, cast of characters, and set pieces. 

JRPG as of late have just been very meh. I loved Lost Odyssey and demon's souls but honestly the only two I can say I truly LOVED this gen. I enjoyed Infinite, tales, and even white knight but they are the same old same old. They are missing amazing voice acting, set pieces, and characters I actually care for. 

Of course this is all opinion but to me this gen WRPG actually make you feel for there characters and events in the story where's JRPG just same old save the world with no attachments what so ever.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 5, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> It's about building the characters up and having to get to know them and actually get attached to them. Morrigan is easily one of the best characters I've seen in gaming in awhile. Almost all 10 crew members in ME2 have such real type personalities that you can actually hate or like them or even relate to them.
> 
> The difference in recruiting in ME2 compared to most is it does relate to the main story cause the main story is building these characters up so you can actually care for them. The final mission was so epic because of the attachment you have with these characters.
> 
> ...



I agree, but that doesn't change that the basic story behind Dragon Age and Mass Effect isn't all that amazing, For those games it's all about Character development, which was really good. As for the recruiting, i just think there could have been more story after the recruiting was done to balance out the game more.

And yes, the story in Jrpg's is well...generally cliche over done crap. Lost Odyssey is easily the best Jrpg this gen.


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 5, 2010)

Final comparison.




Both look good.


----------



## Akira (Mar 5, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> - 3D Dot Game Heroes;
> - Tales of Vesperia;
> - White Knight Chronicles;
> - Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep;
> ...



If you really think some of those are "stellar" titles then let's just agree to disagree, we won't get anywhere.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 5, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Final comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, it took me a little a bit too even find a difference in most of those images, and then the differences were basically unnoticeable.

Hmm so framerate drops on the PS3 are worse, surprising. But 360 looks bad when in motion, but apparently that was SE's fault.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> yeah, it took me a little a bit too even find a difference in most of those images, and then the differences were basically unnoticeable.
> 
> Hmm so framerate drops on the PS3 are worse, surprising. But 360 looks bad when in motion, but apparently that was SE's fault.



Where's it say that? Says 360 looks good in motion, says the cutscenes suffer.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 5, 2010)

Akira said:


> Well which stellar JRPGs have we had so far?



Lost Odyssey. /argument

Besides Mass Effect I actually hate all western RPGs. I think American company's never give JRPGs the score they deserve anymore because they're so in love with their own hemisphere's RPGs now that they don't want to praise JRPGs anymore.


----------



## Akira (Mar 5, 2010)

Lost Odyssey could've been made for the NES, the gameplay was prehistoric. That's not such a bad thing (and the story was surprisingly decent), but it doesn't break any new ground like the Bioware games.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Lost Odyssey. /argument
> 
> Besides Mass Effect I actually hate all western RPGs. I think American company's never give JRPGs the score they deserve anymore because they're so in love with their own hemisphere's RPGs now that they don't want to praise JRPGs anymore.



It's basically cause the lack of innovation, having a decent script, and same old shit that JRPG aren't looked upon as amazing anymore. Really Lost Odyssey and Demon's Soul's were the two best JRPG out and one felt like a WRPG while the other actually had *Gasp* decent script/voice acting.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 5, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> And yes, the story in Jrpg's is well...generally cliche over done crap.* Lost Odyssey is easily the best Jrpg this gen.*


This 



Fraust said:


> Lost Odyssey. /argument
> 
> Besides Mass Effect I actually hate all western RPGs. I think American company's never give JRPGs the score they deserve anymore because they're so in love with their own hemisphere's RPGs now that they don't want to praise JRPGs anymore.


 NO just no
Their is no Conspiracy to down play JRPGs, the fact is most  JRPGS have gotten the scores they deserve, because their is no god damn innovation, AT.ALL


----------



## Fraust (Mar 5, 2010)

Lost Odyssey deserves less than an 8? Just because it's turn-based?

I don't see it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 5, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Lost Odyssey. /argument
> 
> Besides Mass Effect I actually hate all western RPGs. I think American company's never give JRPGs the score they deserve anymore because they're so in love with their own hemisphere's RPGs now that they don't want to praise JRPGs anymore.



Nah. It's because story-telling in gaming has gotten better as have the actual stories, except in most JRPGs. The main draw of RPGs is the story most of the time. 

There are exclusions: Etrian Odyssey(1&2), LO, Tales of Vesparia, TWEWY,Persona (3&4), Demon Soul's, Marion and Luigi 3, and the Dragon Quest Remakes all did very well critically in recent years. The majority of those titles incorporate something new or are actively trying to appeal to a nostalgic market. The JRPGs that get low score are just super derivative titles with little charm.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 5, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Lost Odyssey deserves less than an 8? Just because it's turn-based?
> 
> I don't see it.



i Love Lost Odyssey

but honestly yes, it didn't do any thing new in the combat department and unfortunately that did bring down the experience


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2010)

Lost Odyssey problems was how fucking SLOW the battle system was. Good thing the design, story, graphics, and voice acting were great.


----------



## On and On (Mar 5, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Lost Odyssey. /argument



Lost Odyssey sucked. That shit was so boring I don't think I even finished. Looked pretty though.

Valkyrie Profile 2 is probably the best RPG I've played in a while. Rogue Galaxy deserves a mention.



*Has anybody here actually played FFXIII?* I'm debating if it's worth spending my bill money on. 

Reviews make it sound atrocious, but as someone in this thread said earlier, hating on JRPGs is the in thing for game reviewers. It never goes out of style.


----------



## geG (Mar 5, 2010)

I haven't played Lost Odyssey since I don't have a 360, but the gameplay vids I've seen look like they just remade FF1's battle system with better graphics. It just looked like a huge step backwards.


----------



## On and On (Mar 5, 2010)

lol it was. Don't rent it, total waste.

And the plot was so awful imo.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 5, 2010)

lost odyssey is pretty good and yeah, it's one of the better rpg's of this generation which is pretty sad because it's not all that great. jrpg's have declined so much.


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 5, 2010)

The game is starting to pick up a bit; the upgrade system is kinda iffy but it's interesting that you get different upgrades depending on the strategy you've assigned to the person. I may end up liking this game as I keep playing it...................


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm still looking forward to adding it to my collection.

I only wish that people will one day understand that scores have very little value and meaning. If I like it enough to give it a 10 then it gets a 10, the same way as someone hating it enough to give it a 5. Scores are subjective.


----------



## Weak (Mar 5, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> This
> 
> NO just no
> Their is no Conspiracy to down play JRPGs, the fact is most  JRPGS have gotten the scores they deserve, because their is no god damn innovation, AT.ALL



Except almost every JRPG feels like a different experience for me, while ME2, as the gold standard of WRPGs, was a flat-out repackaging of KOTOR's design with a generic shoot-and-cover combat system that provided little challenge and trivial control over my party, with very limited upgrades and customization controlled by a resource mining activity that's easily the least entertaining minigame I've ever played.

Sorry, I'm not trying to take a shit on ME2. It's decent, but claiming it's an original game is incorrect.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 5, 2010)

Weak said:


> Except almost every JRPG feels like a different experience for me, while ME2, as the gold standard of WRPGs, was a flat-out repackaging of KOTOR's design with a generic shoot-and-cover combat system that provided little challenge and trivial control over my party, with very limited upgrades and customization controlled by a resource mining activity that's easily the least entertaining minigame I've ever played.
> 
> Sorry, I'm not trying to take a shit on ME2. It's decent, but claiming it's an original game is incorrect.



If ME2 isn't original because it follows a KOTOR blueprint then practically no JRPG is original because they follow in the footsteps of DQ and FF.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 5, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Where's it say that? Says 360 looks good in motion, says the cutscenes suffer.



its a mix, the cutscenes suffer when in motion


> CG is rather badly compressed on the 360. When the video is pretty still, the differences are negligible to unnoticeable, since there's a lot of images that can be reused (example: close up of characters' face). When things go into motion, however, the bad compression method used for the 360 version gets very noticeable


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 5, 2010)

Weak said:


> Except almost every JRPG feels like a different experience for me, while ME2, as the gold standard of WRPGs, was a flat-out repackaging of KOTOR's design with a generic shoot-and-cover combat system that provided little challenge and trivial control over my party, with very limited upgrades and customization controlled by a resource mining activity that's easily the least entertaining minigame I've ever played.
> 
> Sorry, I'm not trying to take a shit on ME2. It's decent, but claiming it's an original game is incorrect.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 5, 2010)

The Comedian said:


> Lost Odyssey sucked. That shit was so boring I don't think I even finished. Looked pretty though.



 GtFO


----------



## Gnome (Mar 5, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> If ME2 isn't original because it follows a KOTOR blueprint then practically no JRPG is original because they follow in the footsteps of DQ and FF.



if that were the case then i would say most games aren't original, as almost everything has been done or attempted, until like virtual reality or some shit. And nobody mention motion controls because that shit is just gay.


----------



## Weak (Mar 5, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> If ME2 isn't original because it follows a KOTOR blueprint then practically no JRPG is original because they follow in the footsteps of DQ and FF.



But if that were true then nothing is original, because every game is a development of what came before it and oh well Gnome on fire already said it.

What I'm basically saying is that ME2's gameplay was a mash-up of Gears of War and KOTOR to me, and that's hardly creative. It's not bad, but it's not creative.



ExoSkel said:


> *pointless huge image*



Pretty cool, bro.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 5, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> if that were the case then i would say most games aren't original, as almost everything has been done or attempted, until like virtual reality or some shit. And nobody mention motion controls because that shit is just gay.



there are no original ideas just new spins on those ideas


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 5, 2010)

ME doesn't bring anything new to the table, it just takes the good gameplay mechanics and does it well.

As should Jrpg, do what they have always done, but do it well.

The thing about FFXIII is it seems to take the best parts of a Jrpg, and cuts out of the pointless filler, which is for the better in my opinion. It won't fit everyone's taste, but it sounds promising to me, going back to how games used to be, fun without repetition.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 5, 2010)

People should just buy this game if they enjoy JRPGs because reading reviews won't do it any justice. Personally you could love FFXIII or hate it but you shouldn't let someone's review swayed you into not buying or buying it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 5, 2010)

Weak said:


> But if that were true then nothing is original,



Bingo                .


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 5, 2010)

It's only a fact.


----------



## Weak (Mar 5, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Bingo                .



I think that's a false notion, but it really isn't worth arguing about.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 5, 2010)

Weak said:


> I think that's a false notion, but it really isn't worth arguing about.



Technically speaking it's a fact, but okay.


----------



## Lucifeller (Mar 5, 2010)

My personal opinion:

RENT before you BUY. That way, if you like the game, you will rest easy knowing your money is spent well, and if it turns out to be a stinker, you won't fatten up a software house by buying crap based solely on the game's name, like so many people did with FFX-2. Sre, those people get what they deserve when they carelessly buy and then painfully realize they have been duped, but that doesn't change the fact every copy sold fattens the coffers of the culprit developer and just further convinces them that with enough hype, they can get away with repackaging Custer's Revenge, slapping a famous title over it and feed it to us for "ONLY $69.99, NOT INCLUDING DLC!"

Seriously, people. You want software houses to stop putting bad stinkers out? Don't let them gain money off you then. Never buy blindly, even if you regret it, it won't make a difference, you already fattened the vultures up. ALWAYS try, in some way. That way, you'll be able to reward deserving developers and punish bad ones.

Of course, I doubt the more brainless fanboys will listen to me anyway...


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 5, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> ME doesn't bring anything new to the table, it just takes the good gameplay mechanics and does it well.
> .



every conversion having full dialogue and the sure innovation of how games can be cinematic is bringing some thing new to the table


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 5, 2010)

Weak said:


> I think that's a false notion, but it really isn't worth arguing about.



Virtually nothing is completely original any more since you can break everything down to basic components that have been present in a medium since the early years of the medium. All RPGs are based on stuff like Ultima and Wizardy, the same way all platformers are based on stuff like Mario. There's nothing wrong with that, that's how things work. It's like how no car is original but there's still a big difference between an Aston Martin DB9 and a Model T.Hoped that made sense

Stuff that's considered original in gaming, and media in general, usually blends elements from other artforms with gaming or elements of gaming that haven't been put together yet which is why making a game cinematic(EX: Uncharted 2) or dropping FPS elements into an RPG(EX: Borderlands) is considered original. 


@Lucifeller
I couldn't agree more. Don't forget nearly every big title gets some sort of demo as well.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 5, 2010)

So i'm guessing there's no chance of a demo coming out? I know normally it's pointless to put out a demo of an rpg, but I would at least like to try out the battle system.

But I read that it takes about 20 hours to be able to go wherever you want? What's up with that?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 5, 2010)

I bet a demo will be released in a couple of months the same way it was done for Uncharted 2.


----------



## geG (Mar 5, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> But I read that it takes about 20 hours to be able to go wherever you want? What's up with that?



That's pretty standard in most recent Final Fantasy games.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 5, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I bet a demo will be released in a couple of months the same way it was done for Uncharted 2.



Oh cool. Im fine with not getting it immediately.



Geg said:


> That's pretty standard in most recent Final Fantasy games.



True, ha the last FF game I really really enjoyed was nine. Forgot that 10 was semi linear for quite a while.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 5, 2010)

Trusted review for me and reviewer was not impressed at all.  Apparently the general consensus says it takes ~25 hours for the game to get "good" anyways.  No thanks.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 5, 2010)

I think it all depends on what you are looking for in this game. People seem to expect too much and start comparing this game to other high quality RPGs (Western or Japanese) when you should just enjoy the game for what it is.


----------



## geG (Mar 5, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Trusted review for me and reviewer was not impressed at all.  Apparently the general consensus says it takes ~25 hours for the game to get "good" anyways.  No thanks.



Just reading the first few sentences make me question that. Most of the reviews I've seen say that the game rewards you for experimenting and trying out new ways to defeat enemies, and right at the beginning of that review he talks about there only being one right way to do anything in the game.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 5, 2010)

Geg said:


> Just reading the first few sentences make me question that. Most of the reviews I've seen say that the game rewards you for experimenting and trying out new ways to defeat enemies, and right at the beginning of that review he talks about there only being one right way to do anything in the game.


I haven't read many reviews for FFXIII, but this guy used be be 1UP's "JRPG Guy" before the massive layoffs.  There is the whole issue with him not being able to complete the game yet, but if his experience with the game 30 hours in was as bad as his review says then thats a big warning sign for me.  I've followed his opinions for a few years though, and ultimately they are only _his_ opinions so who knows.

Not my kind of game either way, but I always like to give big games a try when they hit budget price.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Mar 5, 2010)

I remember playing The Legend of Dragoon on the ps and loving it even tho it got shitty reviews. I think gamespot gave it a 6.4 or something. Anyways, I gonna rent it since i got like no money atm.

Also does anyone know how the music is?


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 5, 2010)

This game always looked shitty to me, after learning more about the game, it sounds even shittier than I thought. Lets hope VS 13 is better.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 6, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> This game always looked shitty to me, after learning more about the game, it sounds even shittier than I thought. Lets hope VS 13 is better.


You know you should play it first instead of judging it based on listening to people bitch about superfluous things like towns. :/


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> You know you should play it first instead of judging it based on listening to people bitch about superfluous things like towns. :/



I'm not going to play it if it requires me dropping 60 on it.

If I can snag a used copy I'll "rent it" from gamestop, but judging by press and videos this doesn't really seem like a game I'd be in to.

But like I said, the last FF game I really liked was 9, so this could just be me. I'd need to try out the combat system before I think about buying it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 6, 2010)

There is a recent new invention people might want to try, it's called Blockbuster or gamefly.com.

You can rent games from them.


----------



## Danky (Mar 6, 2010)

I think this game looks great. If you can actually "Sit down and watch a story" it shouldn't be a problem. This is probably because if there is a little action it will keep me entertained for hours. Slow movies/music/video games don't really bother me because I don't see a point in just plain out stopping to do something else. Finish what your blah blah blah....

I already pre-ordered the game and if I don't like it I'll wait like, 2 years until the "UBER-SPECIAL-COLLECTORS-EDITION" comes out and sell my copy as one of those "get this game so you can tell all your new friends that you've always had this game and that you guys are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) because you waited 2 years and got the collectors edition before even playing the game" kind of deal...wow that was a long thing.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 6, 2010)

Gametrailers gave it a decent review.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 6, 2010)

Can't wait to hear the resurgence of the corridor complaints. =P

I might play the US version for lulz and my hands.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 6, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Can't wait to hear the resurgence of the corridor complaints. =P
> 
> I might play the US version for lulz and my hands.



Stop dancing in my face with your bags of money.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 6, 2010)

18 GB on the 360


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 6, 2010)

3 more days. D:


----------



## Inugami (Mar 6, 2010)

I cant wait too, not going to buy it day one but the flame wars between haters and tards are going to be hilarious .


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 6, 2010)

I have to admit i will be out side my local game shop in 65hrs to get it


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 6, 2010)

IronElfie said:


> I have to admit i will be out side my local game shop in 65hrs to get it



Pre-order?
I want to go to the london launch event but i'm not that crazy


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 6, 2010)

i live in scotland so i did consider that but then realived that was a line i didn't want to cross


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 6, 2010)

I like scotland and scottish people, now i'll stop talking about irrelevant topics.
I am getting the Collectors Edition; i thinking i'm kinda a muggings but i just want the original "Final Fantasy" cover with the logo.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 6, 2010)

The CE is the one to get, definitely. I just want that artbook. I'll be picking it up in exactly 60 hours.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 6, 2010)

No CE for US huh? Weakness


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 6, 2010)

Even if there was, you wouldn't like it... I certainly wouldn't.

Poster cards + soundtrack + game = limited edition in europe which costs roughly about 100 bucks.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 6, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Even if there was, you wouldn't like it... I certainly wouldn't.
> 
> Poster cards + soundtrack + game = limited edition in europe which costs roughly about 100 bucks.



Thats why i feel like a mug, however you get the game with the classic FF cover i think which is why i am getting it


----------



## Akira (Mar 6, 2010)

Half the people I know buying the CE are doing so just to have the traditional logo only cover, shame it's just a sleeve though.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 6, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Even if there was, you wouldn't like it... I certainly wouldn't.
> 
> Poster cards + soundtrack + game = limited edition in europe which costs roughly about 100 bucks.



Lawl... What CE have you been looking at? 

- a sizeable hardcover art book (with character art, CG art and scenery art);
- a single disc soundtrack (apparently has the best songs of the full soundtrack); 
- three Eidolon art prints (not poster cards, since they're actually bigger than the game case); 
- A decal that looks like the one L'cie get. 

In GAME, where I'm picking it up, it's £60. A tenner more than the normal game. I'd say it's worth every penny. Comparing it to your currency is pointless, since we're charged quite a lot more for everything anyway.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 6, 2010)

Whatever. Big fucking deal. Still not worth near 100 bucks.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 6, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Whatever. Big fucking deal. Still not worth 100 bucks.



Might not be, but would you say PS3 games are worth $75?


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 6, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> Might not be, but would you say PS3 games are worth $75?


Don't think so. Because current-gen games here (excluding wii games) does not cost $75.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 6, 2010)

It only costs 60 here


----------



## Gnome (Mar 6, 2010)

IronElfie said:


> It only costs 60 here



are you talking pounds or U.S dollars?

because 100 dollars is about 60 pounds last time i checked, unless UK money has been losing value.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 6, 2010)

pounds no idea what that is in dollars but i have enoguth reward points to get it half price


----------



## Velocity (Mar 6, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> are you talking pounds or U.S dollars?
> 
> because 100 dollars is about 60 pounds last time i checked, unless UK money has been losing value.



£60 = $90.88 at the moment.



ExoSkel said:


> Don't think so. Because current-gen games here  (excluding wii games) does not cost $75.



Well then there you have it.

The CE would actually cost you $90 according to XE.com, so if PS3 and  360 games always cost $75... Would you consider $15 too much for a  soundtrack, three art posters, an A4 hardback art book and a decal? Since that's the difference between the cost of the normal edition and the Collector's Edition.

I sure as hell don't think so.


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 6, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> are you talking pounds or U.S dollars?
> 
> because 100 dollars is about 60 pounds last time i checked, *unless UK money has been losing value*.



Welcome to 2010, although I dont think it has dropped that rapidly.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 6, 2010)

just checked, 1 pound is 1.5 U.S dollars (your guy's money has been going down  )

so that 60 pounds is $90 U.S

Edit: i went to England in '07 when 1 pound was 1.8 dollars, expensive trip.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 6, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> just checked, 1 pound is 1.5 U.S dollars (your guy's money has been going down  )
> 
> so that 60 pounds is $90 U.S
> 
> Edit: i went to England in '07 when 1 pound was 1.8 dollars, expensive trip.



I don't see why you're mocking the ?... The only way the dollar has a chance of ever being worth as much is if we abolished our own currency.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 6, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> just checked, 1 pound is 1.5 U.S dollars (your guy's money has been going down  )
> 
> so that 60 pounds is $90 U.S
> 
> Edit: i went to England in '07 when 1 pound was 1.8 dollars, expensive trip.



i went to new york in '07 very cheap trip and i think the pound is steady now


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 6, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> ?60 = $90.88 at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, 15 dollars towards non-useless shit.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 6, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> £60 = $90.88 at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL WUT?

Why are you keep mentioning $75? PS3/360 games costs 60 bucks in US. Fact that it costs about $90 bucks in Europe means it costs 30 bucks more for 3 useless posters, an artbook, a soundtrack and a freakin decal. 

And I thought I was getting robbed when I foolishly bought RE5 collectors.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 6, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Yes, 15 dollars towards non-useless shit.



I shouldn't be *that* surprised, really. If you're not into things like artbooks with concept art, developer interviews and whatnot in them, you probably wouldn't think it worth the cash. After all, there's a lot of people who don't even watch the special features on DVDs and stuff.



ExoSkel said:


> Christ, you are dense.
> 
> Why are you keep mentioning $75? PS3/360 games costs 60 bucks in US.  Fact that it costs about $90 bucks in Europe means it costs 30 bucks  more for 3 useless posters, an artbook, a soundtrack and a freakin  decal.
> 
> And I thought I was getting robbed when I foolishly bought RE5  collectors.



PS3 games and 360 games cost us the equivalent of $75. Therefore all that stuff is only costing us an extra $15, since the Collector's Edition costs us the equivalent of $90. I was asking, under those conditions, if you still considered it a rip-off.

I'm surprised you think I'm dense - did I explain that simple enough for you, or would you prefer single syllable words and some pretty pictures?


----------



## Ronin0510 (Mar 6, 2010)

Dang I would have bought all that in the LE/CE....tis a shame


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 6, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> PS3 games and 360 games cost us the equivalent of $75. Therefore all that stuff is only costing us an extra $15, since the Collector's Edition costs us the equivalent of $90. I was asking, under those conditions, if you still considered it a rip-off.
> 
> I'm surprised you think I'm dense - did I explain that simple enough for you, or would you prefer single syllable words and some pretty pictures?


So you are telling me most of 360/ps3 games in UK cost more than 39.99 pounds? Last I've heard, they don't. If you do the conversion of both pound and dollar, 39.99 in pounds is roughly 59.99 dollars. Nowhere even near close to 75 bucks.

Nice try.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 6, 2010)

Does anyone else think mark hamill would make a kickass kefka?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 6, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> So you are telling me most of 360/ps3 games in UK cost more than 39.99 pounds? Last I've heard, they don't. If you do the conversion of both pound and dollar, 39.99 in pounds is roughly 59.99 dollars. Nowhere even near close to 75 bucks.
> 
> Nice try.



Lawl... Someone likes changing the subject a lot.

If you had bothered to look instead of whatever the hell you're doing, you'd know all PS3 and 360 games have an RRP of £50. Some games are sold for less in stores and online for a fiver or a tenner less, whether in sales or simply because of lacking/exceeding popularity, but most of them are at £50. Doesn't exactly change the fact that FFXIII retails for £50 and the Collector's Edition retails for a tenner more.

In fact, the only place I know that sells all of their games for £40 or less is Play.com, but they're an online store that sells everything for around 20% less than the retail price so it hardly matters.

All this moaning from you just because I corrected you on what's included in the Collector's Edition? Wow.



The Cheat said:


> Does anyone else think mark hamill would make a  kickass kefka?



He'd be pretty awesome, yeah. He does the Joker well enough. :33


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 6, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> Does anyone else think mark hamill would make a kickass kefka?



Hamil is to easy 
Steve blum doing his Goblin voice is my pic 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgMZvRCV_gA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 6, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> Lawl... Someone likes changing the subject a lot.
> 
> If you had bothered to look instead of whatever the hell you're doing, you'd know all PS3 and 360 games have an RRP of £50. Some games are sold for less in stores and online for a fiver or a tenner less, whether in sales or simply because of lacking/exceeding popularity, but most of them are at £50. Doesn't exactly change the fact that FFXIII retails for £50 and the Collector's Edition retails for a tenner more.
> 
> ...


Change the subject? We've been mentioning about currency exchange for quite a while now. 
lulz, fine. You proved me wrong on the cost of games in uk. But doesn't change jack shit. Whether you like it or not IMO, the contents you get from the CE for that cost is a joke. 

BTW, I didn't moan or bitch about anything. Don't forget. YOU are the one who started this debate when you decided to quote me regarding the CE from first place.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 7, 2010)

$15 for some mp3's you can get for free, some art and interviews you can read on the net or print out somewhere for much cheaper, and a decal that will peel off in a few years.


----------



## Akira (Mar 7, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> Lawl... Someone likes changing the subject a lot.
> 
> If you had bothered to look instead of whatever the hell you're doing, you'd know all PS3 and 360 games have an RRP of ?50. Some games are sold for less in stores and online for a fiver or a tenner less, whether in sales or simply because of lacking/exceeding popularity, but most of them are at ?50. Doesn't exactly change the fact that FFXIII retails for ?50 and the Collector's Edition retails for a tenner more.
> 
> ...



I don't think the RRP is really relevant to his point. You could very easily get FF13 standard for ?40 so even though all the extras are actually an extra ?10 it's basically ?20 extra simply because you don't need to pay the full ?50 in most places.


----------



## Lucifeller (Mar 7, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> You know you should play it first instead of judging it based on listening to people bitch about superfluous things like towns. :/



This is a fucking RPG. RPGs, as amazing as it may sound to some people, are about playing a role and putting yourself in a character's skin as they adventure. Which, amazingly enough, means that for a RPG experience to be anywhere near complete, even some trivialities are NEEDED. Like talking to townies. Or being able to choose to drop what you are doing and just randomly go adventuring because you heard of a cool treasure a bit off the beaten path. Or discovering new, ancient ruins hidden somewhere. Or simply chillaxing in town, relaxing in the knowledge no one will try to murder you, and going on a big spending spree.

All things this game LACKS.

I'm sorry, but even Dragon Quest on NES had this stuff. It's part of what DEFINES the genre as RPG, be it jRPG or wRPG. Without it, it's not a RPG anymore.

What is left in FFXIII is battles (lots of it), a mediocre story with no variations depending on your answers whatsoever and only one path to follow to get there, and graphics.

This is pretty much Granstream Saga made a little nicer. And it's not a compliment.



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> 18 GB on the 360



Interesting fact: of those 18GB, only 6 are the game proper. The rest are cinematics.

No, seriously, TWO THIRDS of the game size is freaking cutscenes.

Nuff said.


----------



## geG (Mar 7, 2010)

> story with no variations depending on your answers whatsoever and only one path to follow to get there


In other words, every Final Fantasy game ever made?

Also I've never gone out and randomly "explored" in an RPG except when I'm level grinding. It's not really a necessary part of the game.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 7, 2010)

> No, seriously, TWO THIRDS of the game size is freaking cutscenes.


 I sounds like run here--->cut scene loop for most of it. I'm cool with it as they look gorgeous. I saw a bit more and I can live with the voice acting and it's brittish accents...not as bad as I was expecting. 
Still, the logic of only having one audio track urks me.


----------



## Lucifeller (Mar 7, 2010)

Geg said:


> In other words, every Final Fantasy game ever made?
> 
> Also I've never gone out and randomly "explored" in an RPG except when I'm level grinding. It's not really a necessary part of the game.



FFX-2 wants to have a word with you on that one. Actions in that one DO have consequences, which can be vexing if you are aiming for 100% completion.

FF6 too, where at least two of your choices (stopping to wait for Shadow and catching healthy fish for Cid) DO have consequences, the first one fairly major as it deprives you of a character entirely.

FF7 also has consequences for dicking around too long when on the Huge Materia quest - especially the train part.

Additionally, ALL of these games do allow, to an extent, to do at least a large part of the quest in a random order of your choosing. Especially noticeable in the World of Ruin in FF6 and in the entire second part of FF7, where you are simply required to tie up loose ends and the game doesn't give a crap what order you do it in, just that you do it however you like.

FFXIII... doesn't even give you that limited freedom. I'm sorry, when a game makes FFI look like an awesomely open-ended experience, SOMETHING IS WRONG.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 7, 2010)

I'll buy CE, since the difference in only 10$ here (90$ vs. 80$). I wish PS3 games were as cheap as PC games where I'm living (18-40$). As most of the people have income that is much lower than in US/most of Europe.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm probly one of the few people who liked the being in Midgar best over the rest of FF7.


----------



## Sesha (Mar 7, 2010)

Certains parts of Midgar are good. The infiltration of the Shinra building is probably my favourite part in FF7. Aside from that, I don't favour Midgar as a whole over the rest of the game, as much as I like it as a setting.

I do wish there were more scenarios that played out in Midgar during the game. Square could have done a lot more with it, especially if they had given more importance to Shinra as antagonists over Sephiroth.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 7, 2010)

hmm a demo remake with Aeris,Cloud And Barret would be really nice. Besides it would appease the fans.

Also I have noticed that a huge load of pairing fans are people who never got to actually play the game, but they claim they have and S*** like that.

Just two more days, I am gonna pick it up after school.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 7, 2010)

31hrs 10 mins till i get mine i'm glad i have free tuesdays


----------



## masterriku (Mar 8, 2010)

> FFX-2 wants to have a word with you on that one. Actions in that one DO have consequences, which can be vexing if you are aiming for 100% completion.



That is pretty much the only one.



> FF6 too, where at least two of your choices (stopping to wait for Shadow and catching healthy fish for Cid) DO have consequences, the first one fairly major as it deprives you of a character entirely.





punishment for your own stupidity infact if I remember correctly that goes under







> FF7 also has consequences for dicking around too long when on the Huge Materia quest - especially the train part.



Nobody in the world likes





> Additionally, ALL of these games do allow, to an extent, to do at least a large part of the quest in a random order of your choosing. Especially noticeable in the World of Ruin in FF6 and in the entire second part of FF7, where you are simply required to tie up loose ends and the game doesn't give a crap what order you do it in, just that you do it however you like.



Moot  because FFXIII gives you this freedom once you get to pulse.



> FFXIII... doesn't even give you that limited freedom. I'm sorry, when a game makes FFI look like an awesomely open-ended experience, SOMETHING IS WRONG.



And more nonsense.

FFXI and FFXIV are pretty much the only ones with real freedom more so than every regular RPG ever aswell.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Mar 8, 2010)

i believe the reason ff13 is linear is because the developers wanted people to experience the story like the characters. And they are fugitives. you won't be staying in one area and looking for stuff in every corner if the freakin police is looking for you and everyone else wants you dead. like a guy said in a review: the game won't give you the opportunity to look stupid xD


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2010)

Well heading to my store in 30 minutes to pick it up. Hopefully this is another FF12 for me and not FF10 experience~!


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Mar 8, 2010)

^well ff13 is supposed to be a step back from ff12 and similar to ff10 xD

i haven't played it though, will pick it up tomorrow


----------



## Lucifeller (Mar 8, 2010)

> Moot because FFXIII gives you this freedom once you get to pulse.



Uh, no, when you get to Pulse, you get to go around killing stuff in a large, but ultimately uneventful area. Still nothing even remotely like a world map.

Let's not be fanboys. FFXIII is monstrously limited in the exploring department.

Also, it fails to be a RPG regardless, because RPGs, be they paper and pen, jRPG or wRPG, generally all have certain things that define the very genre, and without which you simply CAN'T call them RPGs. Among those things are the ability to be stupid if you feel like it, to drop what you are doing for something else if you feel like it, and generally to dick around if you feel like it, regardless of how stupid doing so may be. Also, interaction with NPCs has always been a big point, and it's pretty much GONE in this game. Yet another way in which FFXIII fails to be an actual RPG by limiting you.

It's not even a matter of wRPG vs. jRPG. Square is trying to feed to us something that IS NOT a RPG at all and claim it is one. End of story. Where I come from that's called misleading propaganda. It's like a farmer promising you apples and then giving you oranges with the excuse that 'they are both round'. It doesn't work that way.

But I can see the fanboy base will not be deterred so easily. Say whatever you will, just don't try to convince others FFXIII is God's gift to men just to make yourselves feel better about spending $70 on it. If Japan's fanbase slammed it hard there has to be a REASON. And if anywhere is a nation of rabid gamers, it's the Japanese. They aren't likely to dismiss a series as widely loved as FF over something inconsequential, especially given how they swallowed down both FFX-2 and FF Tactics: Advance without a peep.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 8, 2010)

Can't wait to pick this up tomorrow.


----------



## ragnara (Mar 8, 2010)

I will get mine tomorrow but I doubt I'll have time to play it for a few days.


----------



## geG (Mar 8, 2010)

Lucifeller said:


> Square is trying to feed to us something that IS NOT a RPG at all and claim it is one. End of story.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 8, 2010)

It's more like Captain Crunch with just berries, to the rpg genre. 

Battle is the most important thing to an rpg game, and if that turns out to be fun, then I will be able to play through this. (I found FFXII's combat to be quite boring and slow)


----------



## Inugami (Mar 8, 2010)

what exatly its so special about pulse? I see some videos and its just an area full of monsters , there's some npc's or sidequest on that place or what?


----------



## Fenix (Mar 8, 2010)

There's a big midnight launch event at a Bestbuy in New Hampshire.....I didn't preorder....they should have enough copies for people that didn't preorder right....


----------



## Blatman (Mar 8, 2010)

I do agree with lucifeller on some points. Alot of RPG elements are being left out in this game and it's left me worrying a bit. It seems a transition similar to the resident evil games. Saying that resi 4 was a classic so hopefully this pays off to! I'm still reall pumped for this.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 8, 2010)

1UP.com A-
Eurogamer 8/10
Famitsu 39/40
Game Informer 9.25/10
GameSpot 8.5/10
GameSpy 4.5/5
GamesRadar 10/10
GameTrailers 8.6/10
Official PlayStation Magazine (UK) 9/10[98] 
Play Magazine 7.9/10
X-Play 4/5
Dengeki 120/100
IGN UK 8.3/10 

Not bad.


----------



## masterriku (Mar 8, 2010)

It's non linear I guess there are NPCs aswell that is what most of the complainers wanted anyway. >__>


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2010)

So far it's pretty good, up to chapter 2 now. It's very heavy story based, more so then any other FF so far. Some really bad dialog at points but overall it's enjoyable and looks GREAT.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 8, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> So far it's pretty good, up to chapter 2 now. It's very heavy story based, more so then any other FF so far. Some really bad dialog at points but overall it's enjoyable and looks GREAT.



As someone who plays FF primarily for the story, this is great news for me... except the bad dialogue  Honestly though, there's some of that in anything that isn't Bioware made, haha.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll be getting my copy tomorrow, hoping the game doesn't let me down.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm getting it over the weekend, but not playing until the summer.

I know, it sounds really bad, but I have reasons. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 My TV here at college is 22'' and isn't as good quality as my 32'' at home even at the same quality setting; I don't want to have to deal with roommates, friends, dinners, classes, etc. or any other stressful things at school distracting me; I don't have a chair to sit at for the TV in my room, it's at the end of my bed. At home I'll have all the time I need with no distractions whatsoever, a 32" HDTV very close to me, and all that.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 8, 2010)

^
You could always wait to buy it later. No need to rush out and get it this week.

@crazy
Great news. Thanks for the update and I can't wait for your review on it.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 8, 2010)

I could, but they have the special now that's sell two games from their list (Halo: ODST and Magna Carta are what I'm trading in) and get it $40 off.

How can I pass that up?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 8, 2010)

Two crappy games for a good one. Now that is a great deal.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 8, 2010)

Just got an email then, my copy has been shipped. I'm only paying £12 for it


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Mar 8, 2010)

Man it better not be sold out


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 8, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Just got an email then, my copy has been shipped. I'm only paying ?12 for it



Where from?


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 8, 2010)

Got my "it has been shipped for delivery" confirm from Amazon earlier this morning. Thankfully it'll arrive in FL tomorrow so that it will be here (The Bahamas) by Friday the latest. Here's to hoping our sucky postal system is early for once.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 8, 2010)

Still waiting to get my order has been shipped confirmation from Amazon. I have a feeling the earliest I will get the game is Saturday.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2010)

Shit, I'm waiting for a price drop. 

I have Disgaea 3 to beat, and I might even go back and beat Star Ocean 4 one day. Maybe Demon's Souls if I go insane or something. By the time I'm done with those I'll probably get Darksiders or something.


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh yeah. Got my copy for $39.99 thanks to a $20 coupon I had.


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 8, 2010)

A good friend of mine loaned me 65 bones, and im now eagerly awaiting the midnight release.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 8, 2010)

I usually hate linearity in games, but if more of them do it like FFXIII does it, I can give that hate up.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 8, 2010)

This site  sells this for pretty cheap as well.


----------



## Dash (Mar 8, 2010)

I've been hearing some bad things about this game. I just don't know what to believe.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2010)

Man it's super heavy on story, cutscenes are on some MGS shit


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 8, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Man it's super heavy on story, cutscenes are on some MGS shit



Now now, it's hardly THAT convoluted.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 8, 2010)

Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## death1217 (Mar 8, 2010)

gonna get it this thursday....thats when my a level results come after which its straight to the shop


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 8, 2010)

6hrs and 40 mins till i get my copy


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 8, 2010)

3hrs and 40 mins for me.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 8, 2010)

Will be getting it tomorrow as soon as those grueling 3 hours of physics lab are over.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 8, 2010)

Getting it at the midnight release since I'm usually up anyway. Might not play it till this weekend though since I sill want to finish some stuff up in MW2.


----------



## death1217 (Mar 8, 2010)

dammit you guys making me feel jealous!


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 8, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Man it's super heavy on story, cutscenes are on some MGS shit




MGS shit is the good shit.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Now now, it's hardly THAT convoluted.



Lol just meant the length of them and the amount


----------



## Dash (Mar 8, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> *Man it's super heavy on story*, cutscenes are on some MGS shit



That doesn't sound good considering the story doesn't sound too good to begin with.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 9, 2010)

Dash said:


> That doesn't sound good considering the story doesn't sound too good to begin with.


You base this on...?

And I hate that Nintendo, Sony, and Square all decided to release FFXIII, GoWIII, and Pokemon HG/SS within days of each other. My wallet is screaming.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 9, 2010)

The story is amazing actually, i absolutely loved it. Super character driven and deep.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 9, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Will be getting it tomorrow as soon as those grueling 3 hours of physics lab are over.



I have anthropology tomorrow  , i have to wait till 3:00 to get it.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 9, 2010)

Spring break, suckas! Just came back from midnight launch, but don't feel like playing it now...


----------



## Gnome (Mar 9, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Spring break, suckas! Just came back from midnight launch, but don't feel like playing it now...



Go to bed, you know it's the humane thing to do when there are less fortunate people out there who can't go to midnight launches.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 9, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Go to bed, you know it's the humane thing to do when there are less fortunate people out there who can't go to midnight launches.


LOL, fuck them. 

But I won't play it tonight only because I'm busy playing inFamous at the moment.


----------



## crevo (Mar 9, 2010)

I just got my copy at midnight release can't play it though yet because I have a midterm at 8:30 and then class until one


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 9, 2010)

Lol, my Wal-Mart sucks. Or the people that work there, rather. So clueless and lazy. Can't even properly buy a midnight released title and be done with it without some stupid employee who doesn't have the slightest clue on games, tell you that its not there without ever even checking. What makes it worse is that when a decent enough employee is working they'll actually go and see if its in stock, and most of the time it is.

Looks like I'll be waiting a few more hours before I can play it.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 9, 2010)

Gonna buy it at 8 for about 40 dollars once Target opens... on the way to school to take two tests and turn in a HW assignment. Then I get home around 4:30 and get to study for another test at 1 tomorrow :\ I'll probably try to make it through a chapter or two if I can before studying.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll swing by EB at 10 or so, I'll play it for a while but eventually need to sleep for work later that night.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 9, 2010)

I can already tell that Vanille is gonna irk me.


----------



## geG (Mar 9, 2010)

I could have gone to the midnight opening at my Gamestop to get it but I didn't want to get back and be tempted to play for hours considering I have class at 8 in the morning 

I'll get it tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 9, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Getting it at the midnight release since I'm usually up anyway. Might not play it till this weekend though since I sill want to finish some stuff up in MW2.


I would've gone, but there's no bus, lol 

Getting it in around 5 hours' time, but won't be home for around 10 xD


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 9, 2010)

I decided to skip on this one and instead wait out for GOW3, really getting drained this year my next game is Yakuza 3 I might get FF13 after it's been reduced but it's not a most for me. It's a shame it isnt vs being released because Sony would have had my money in an instant........oh well wohoooooooooooooo Gow3.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 9, 2010)

bought it this morning, still 5 hours of work left though D:


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 9, 2010)

my copy just arrived in the post. Excuse me whilst I install all 3 fucking discs before I can actually play on it though


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok my brother has been playing it and from the gameplay I've seen I have one very important question.

Where is the victory fanfare?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 9, 2010)

Been playing for a bit now. I honestly really like this. My only complaint so far is how oversimplified the combat has become since the demo - when the reviewers said you could just repeatedly press X, I didn't think they meant "there's an option that literally does all the fighting for you".

But hey, aside from that I'm loving every minute. The linearity makes sense given how the story is progressing and some of the lines are pretty well written.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 9, 2010)

Getting it later on today, i'm totally stoked.


----------



## Akira (Mar 9, 2010)

Just started playing this, enjoying it despite the fact I'm literally just pressing X to advance the game so far. The dub seems to be weaker than FFXII's which is dissapointing but it's still better than almost all other Squenix RPGs.

Oh and the game looks stupidly good.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2010)

Trust me combat becomes more advance as you go on. Not to mention later on the game will kick your ass if you try to just mash X. Get ready to change classes throughout battles again and again *Tho it's fun!* Combat gets better, story becomes less interesting though IMO. Hopefully picks up like combat did.


----------



## Magoichi (Mar 9, 2010)

Just bought it but it'll have to wait until I get home from work!



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> my copy just arrived in the post. Excuse me whilst I install all 3 fucking discs before I can actually play on it though



Is that the X360 version?


----------



## Athrum (Mar 9, 2010)

Just got to the part where we get the Paradigm Shift and the Crystalum. Still the combat is pretty much bashing X over and over again :S feels like a downgrade from XII. Still the game looks very pretty.


----------



## Akira (Mar 9, 2010)

Dear Square Enix.

Never ever make another character like Vanille ever again.

Thanks.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 9, 2010)

Awww she's cute. The english voice is the thing that doesnt suit her


----------



## Sin (Mar 9, 2010)

I've played it for about an hour now, aside from my usual OCD panic attack at missing some item along the road when playing any FF, like it so far.

Red Mohawk Guy is pretty cool.

I can't wait for the combat system to get complicated.


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 9, 2010)

Akira said:


> Dear Square Enix.
> 
> Never ever make another character like Vanille ever again.
> 
> Thanks.



A character worse than Penelo?


----------



## Dash (Mar 9, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> You base this on...?
> 
> And I hate that Nintendo, Sony, and Square all decided to release FFXIII, GoWIII, and Pokemon HG/SS within days of each other. My wallet is screaming.



From what I've read about the game the past several months. I mean I hope I'm wrong and that the story is spectacular but I haven't liked what I've heard about it so far. 

Gameplay looks sick though and I'm still getting it, maybe this upcoming Saturday after my SAT.


----------



## Vyse (Mar 9, 2010)

Aw man, the first three hours were a waste of time.

Does it even matter how many stars you get in a fight? Because I like to have a slow ATB-bar instead of a fast one without worrying about the stars.


----------



## Dash (Mar 9, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Aw man, the first three hours were a waste of time.
> 
> Does it even matter how many stars you get in a fight? Because I like to have a slow ATB-bar instead of a fast one without worrying about the stars.



From what I've read more stars mean better items dropped and more TP recovered.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 9, 2010)

> Is that the X360 version?


Either that or the PS version.



> Awww she's cute. The english voice is the thing that doesnt suit her


 I like what I've seen of her...and I like the Australian accent. Just take took the dub up a notch for me and gave me hope.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 9, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Aw man, the first three hours were a waste of time.
> 
> Does it even matter how many stars you get in a fight? Because I like to have a slow ATB-bar instead of a fast one without worrying about the stars.



Didnt you read the tutorial? Stars affect drops and Crystalium points.


----------



## Akira (Mar 9, 2010)

Kaki said:


> I like what I've seen of her...and I like the *brit *accent. Just take took the dub up a notch for me and gave me hope.



That's an _Australian_ accent  

not that I have anything against Australian people


----------



## Kaki (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm an american fool. At lest I can tell if it's brit or scottish.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2010)

Press up and mash X, sounds pretty fun.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 9, 2010)

I like mashin x, twirling X, pressing x, holding R1, pressing up and down and then x.....

One day games will have more motion and voice commands.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 9, 2010)

Bought the PS3 version I was suprised that it didn't ask for it to install. 
lightning is badass.

WHERE THE FUCK ARE THE VICTORY POSES


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 9, 2010)

Game is fkin awesome! And yeah Lighting is some serious badass MOFO! I also loled at all the huge FF7 references.

I like HopexVanille :3


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 9, 2010)

Everyone is talking about gameplay for fucks sake this is an rpg ehhhhhhh hello what about the story?


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 9, 2010)

Akira said:


> Dear Square Enix.
> 
> Never ever make another character like Vanille ever again.
> 
> Thanks.


PS: Final Fantasy 14 better bring back the fanfare.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 9, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Everyone is talking about gameplay for fucks sake this is an rpg ehhhhhhh hello what about the story?



I think they just talked about how good the graphs are.


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 9, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> PS: Final Fantasy 14 better bring back the fanfare.



You mean 15, right? Since 14 is the new MMO. VersusXIII might have it.


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 9, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> I think they just talked about how good the graphs are.



Which is a travesty considering this is an rpg, fair enough they want to wank over how good it looks but dam surely there is more to it beside how good it looks.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 9, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> You mean 15, right? Since 14 is the new MMO. VersusXIII might have it.


Well all three should honestly. It's one of the most iconic tunes in all of Final Fantasy that isn't related to a specific game.


----------



## Sin (Mar 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _WEEEEEEEEEEEE_ 



The Crystalium is essentially the same as the Sphere Grid but prettier.

FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 9, 2010)

The Battle is growing on me, i didn't like the simplification and thought that they were try to mix ATB with a Crisis Core view and it didn't work. Then the Paradigm Shift became extremely important especially against bosses and it sort of break the repeating auto-battle bashing.

The Storyline is good so far (only got to chapter 5 or 6) and i like the characters especially Vanille; the accent is a bit weird but i like the cheeriness. Also i like the flashbacks and the narration.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 9, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Everyone is talking about gameplay for fucks sake this is an rpg ehhhhhhh hello what about the story?



Agreed. The characters and story are what I'm interested in, and from the look of the reviews so far, not many people are even bothering to mention or praise those elements much...after the previous FF, however (which was so bad that I couldn't get even halfway through it) I wasn't expecting much. It seems as if these games have been evolving beautifully in terms of graphics and gameplay, but have been slowly declining in the narrative realm. 

Then again, I haven't even played this FF yet, so it could be much better than I expect. From all that I've seen/heard so far, though, it seems to suffer the same fatal flaw as the previous game, a dazzling surface concealing a rather hollow body.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 9, 2010)

> fair enough they want to wank over how good it looks but dam surely there is more to it beside how good it looks.


 Like menus and how long you can spend playing it....


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 9, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> Agreed. The characters and story are what I'm interested in, and from the look of the reviews so far, not many people are even bothering to mention or praise those elements much...after the previous FF, however (which was so bad that I couldn't get even halfway through it) I wasn't expecting much. It seems as if these games have been evolving beautifully in terms of graphics and gameplay, but have been slowly declining in the narrative realm.
> 
> Then again, I haven't even played this FF yet, so it could be much better than I expect. From all that I've seen/heard so far, though, it seems to suffer the same fatal flaw as the previous game, a dazzling surface concealing a rather hollow body.



This game is extremely linear therefore the storyline should be coherently put together at least.

However i think that i will miss the huge side quests that would keep me occupied for weeks on end


----------



## Helix (Mar 9, 2010)

I registered for both the PC and PS3 betas for FFXIV now... I better get picked for at least one.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 9, 2010)

oh god hope is one of those deep emotional characters -_-


----------



## Sin (Mar 9, 2010)

Is it true that enemies don't respawn? D: 

I've been trying to figure out how to do it for a while (they leave a tiny red marker on the map, but that's it).

(only about 3 hours in)


----------



## geG (Mar 9, 2010)

Arg, the music isn't bad but it seriously reminds me of Dirge of Cerberus.

It makes sense considering it's the same composer, but I don't want to think about Dirge of Cerberus while playing this


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2010)

Dirge of Cerberus?  I don't want anything being similar to that in any way.


----------



## Sin (Mar 9, 2010)

Btw, stars at the end of battles only determine loot, not CP, right?


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 9, 2010)

Sin said:


> Btw, stars at the end of battles only determine loot, not CP, right?



From what I remember, that's correct.  CP is only determined by the type and amount of enemies you are fighting.


----------



## geG (Mar 9, 2010)

That's just a fanmade trailer.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 9, 2010)

On Chapter 4, and enjoying it so far. The gameplay is really fun, but the story is taking it's time. I'm not really fond of Vanille, as some of the cutscenes with her make my ears bleed. Sazh, however is pretty awesome and I'm starting to like Lighting a little more as well.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 9, 2010)

Does anyone know what levelling up roles actually does? I'm not seeing any actual difference.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 9, 2010)

What's with this whole FF8 orphanage shit about that little town with the fireworks? 

Also Vanille might have the worst voice-over I've ever heard in any video game ever.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 9, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> What's with this whole FF8 orphanage shit about that little town with the fireworks?
> 
> Also Vanille might have the worst voice-over I've ever heard in any video game ever.



And the red looking animals running in a pack in the opening, kind of reminded me of that Red XIII scene, which would actually be a fitting homage.


So, about 2 hours into it, out of that opening place, and took a break. It's nice to have more options than "Attack" finally though.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm on chapter 6 and am probably halfway through disc 2 already, I am unhappy with the game's length 

Played about 11.5 hours maybe


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 9, 2010)

Geg said:


> Arg, the music isn't bad but it seriously reminds me of Dirge of Cerberus.
> 
> It makes sense considering it's the same composer, but I don't want to think about Dirge of Cerberus while playing this



Oh God, don't remind me of that.

"It's time to save the world."


----------



## This Boy (Mar 9, 2010)

No Victory Fanfare? BOOOOO


Just started the game. liking it so far. Still getting used to the battle gameplay.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 9, 2010)

im only in the begining but the game almsot seems to easy

Also Snows hero stuff is annoying, and Vanille needs to jump of a cliff


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 9, 2010)

Been playing it for 3 hours now and I'm loving it so far.

It's seriously not as terrible as they made it sound to be.


----------



## Fenix (Mar 9, 2010)

About an hour into the game

Not a big fan of Vanille's voice at all


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm not a fan of Vanille at all, and her voice makes it even harder to like her. Hers is the only one I really have an issue with. Loving the game though, pretty obvious people have been hating just because it's Square Enix and deviates from the norm.

I'm pretty disappointed in the music/score, however, I've come to expect much better.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 9, 2010)

im liking the auto heal more than i thought i would though

i was expecting it to make it to easy(which it is) but it speeds the game up which i like


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 9, 2010)

It's amusing how everybody a character that they hate.

Some hated Snow, others Vanille etc...

For me I still haven't disliked any of the characters...yet. Either I'm too tolerant or they're not that bad to begin with. I do hate Vanille's voice acting though.


----------



## EfrainMan (Mar 9, 2010)

Can anyone say if the visual difference between the two versions is as bad as the trolls/fanbois like to spout out? I was gonna get it for the 360 but I might wait until I save up enough for a PS3 if its really as bad as they say.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 9, 2010)

i got the ps3 so i couldnt tell you 

its definitly pretty

oh yeah also i dont like the camera


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 9, 2010)

I have heard a lot of mixed reviews about this game. but being the FF fan that Iam I will still get this game. I am saddened that you can not explore though.


----------



## Fenix (Mar 9, 2010)

EfrainMan said:


> Can anyone say if the visual difference between the two versions is as bad as the trolls/fanbois like to spout out? I was gonna get it for the 360 but I might wait until I save up enough for a PS3 if its really as bad as they say.



You do realize the detailed graphic comparison are mostly done by big websites that dedicate themselves to....well...comparing graphic right.

It's not about trolls or fanboys. Well I suppose if you're a paranoid fanboy yourself, those websites would be considered trolls/fanboys....


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 9, 2010)

I thought it was expected to look much better on ps3.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2010)

Playing both, ps3 does look better. However it's far from "Terrible" and looks great on 360. But if to choose one if having two systems ps3 probably better choice. However you won't really feel cheated with 360 version, looks great.


----------



## EfrainMan (Mar 9, 2010)

Fenix said:


> You do realize the detailed graphic comparison are mostly done by big websites that dedicate themselves to....well...comparing graphic right.
> 
> It's not about trolls or fanboys. Well I suppose if you're a paranoid fanboy yourself, those websites would be considered trolls/fanboys....


Yeah, detailed stuff is done by pros, but I just want to know if the difference is enough for even a n00b to notice, is all. If it's close, I won't care, but if it's like night-and-day level I'd like to know.



crazymtf said:


> Playing both, ps3 does look better. However it's far from "Terrible" and looks great on 360. But if to choose one if having two systems ps3 probably better choice. However you won't really feel cheated with 360 version, looks great.


 
Thanks, that's all the info I needed


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 9, 2010)

Just brought a 48 inch HD Plasma perfect timing.
it does look better on ps3. playing through 1  hour,pretty easy yet,Mummy dying scene exagerrating not that epic sad. I Skip two hug scenes ... I Re-name Hope,hopeless 
Vanille sounded like some girl from high school musical,

and i cant believe i got lost with these easy routes


----------



## Kaki (Mar 9, 2010)

> Vanille sounded like some girl from high school musical,


 Eh? Who? 



.


----------



## Fenix (Mar 9, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Playing both, ps3 does look better. However it's far from "Terrible" and looks great on 360. But if to choose one if having two systems ps3 probably better choice. However you won't really feel cheated with 360 version, looks great.



You're playing BOTH?

Throw some money my way man, trying to get a new computer


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 9, 2010)

That guy try to sell me a guide today .
I went ' Why bother,THeres one in there'
The Mini Free manual


----------



## Kaki (Mar 9, 2010)

Or, why bother, it's super straightforward?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2010)

Fenix said:


> You're playing BOTH?
> 
> Throw some money my way man, trying to get a new computer



Got PS3 version from a friend for free, lol. He's playing his Jap edition still so he let me play ps3. I played ps3 version for bout 2 hours and about 7 hours on xbox. I'm def enjoying it but first let me finish XBOX then hit up ps3 verison


----------



## Kaki (Mar 10, 2010)

Shouldn't you hit up the 360 second for the chat? You're gonna want it more the second time round, and you could play the best version first.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 10, 2010)

The HELL would you need a strategy guide for this game? just go straight, lol...well, I guess for the boss fights...


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2010)

At Chapter 4.

I miss Lightning/Snow.

Without my big hitters, I keep getting 3 stars >:3

Agree with LG, the camera is hard.


----------



## kurzon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> im only in the begining but the game almsot seems to easy
> 
> Also Snows hero stuff is annoying, and Vanille needs to jump of a cliff



The combat is painfully easy at the start, but eventually when you're facing groups of difficult mobs it gets harder - and of course increases with complexity over time.

Still no really hard battles, though (and handful needed a second shot) and halfway through Chap 4.

The game's been a complete railroad so far, but it sounds like choices become involved later.

One of the voice actors really sounds like Claudia Black - will have to look up the actor list.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 10, 2010)

Vanille has the strangest accent I've ever heard.

It's like a mix between German and Australian.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 10, 2010)

I just saw the black guy have to flip 3 switches.....that is not normal FF activity..


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2010)

Kaki said:


> Shouldn't you hit up the 360 second for the chat? You're gonna want it more the second time round, and you could play the best version first.



Further in already plus playing same pace as a friend on 360 so we chat already. PS3 version will be done like summer time or something 

Disk 2, chapter 5


----------



## Kaki (Mar 10, 2010)

Alright, tear through it and do your review man.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 10, 2010)

Hope was a nuisance - but he grew some balls recently it seems and I can't deny he works awesomely alongside Lightning. The Crystarium System is brilliant, too.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 10, 2010)

The game teases you by letting you enjoy three party members at the beginning and then sticking you with two for the next half of the game.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 10, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> The game teases you by letting you enjoy three party members at the beginning and then sticking you with two for the next half of the game.



The two party member thing is fine... Well, it would be if Sazh and Vanille weren't practically useless at offense. They're awesome for buffing and debuffing, for keeping their HP topped up and even for filling the combo quickly - but they just suck so bad at actually doing damage. 

*edit ;;* So I got Light's COM to Level 2 and Hope's Medic to Level 2 and got them both an extra accessory slot.

Lightning
HP - 615
Str - 203
Mag - 106
_Gladius Lv. 6
Power Wristband Lv. 3
Power Wristband Lv. 2
_
Hope
HP - 670
Str - 59
Mag - 135
_Hawkeye Lv. 2
Magician's Mark Lv. 3
Tungsten Bangle Lv. 1
_ 
Maybe my problems with Sazh and Vanille punching holes through enemies stems from my exclusive levelling up of the equipment Lightning and Hope use while leaving everything Sazh and Vanille have at Level 1. 

If we could just unequip people not in our party, I could at least give Sazh and Vanille decent accessories.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 10, 2010)

Cant wait till i got everyone to use my awesome party, Lightning Snow and Fang


----------



## Stalin (Mar 10, 2010)

I head the main protaganist of this game was a very masculine female.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 10, 2010)

Well bought this yesterday.

Then I played God of War 2 all day...

Maybe i'll get around to it by the time God of War 3 comes out...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm bored of this already 

Currently doing the Snow/Hope bit. I lol at the game because I massively overpowered Lightning compared to the rest of my team, she does like 10x what everyone else does


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 10, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> *The two party member thing is fine... Well, it would be if Sazh and Vanille weren't practically useless at offense.* They're awesome for buffing and debuffing, for keeping their HP topped up and even for filling the combo quickly - but they just suck so bad at actually doing damage.


I'm up to this bit, Chapter 4 lol xD

I keep getting 3 stars, my face would go  if I managed a 4 star battle with these two =P


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 10, 2010)

Lightning is maxed in Commando, Vanille is maxed in medic, and Sazh is maxed in Ravager. So, when do these things move to lvl. 2?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 10, 2010)

> I head the main protaganist of this game was a very masculine female.


 better than a feminine male.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 10, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I'm up to this bit, Chapter 4 lol xD
> 
> I keep getting 3 stars, my face would go  if I managed a 4 star battle with these two =P



It's easy to get 5 stars, just start with a saboteur and synergist, buff and debuff and then change to ravager duo and blast the enemies away.



Caelus said:


> Lightning is maxed in Commando, Vanille is maxed in medic, and Sazh is maxed in Ravager. So, when do these things move to lvl. 2?



A bit ahead in the story, don't worry.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 10, 2010)

A friend of mine said something very wise...

Lightning/Hope = Team Moody
Sazh/Vanille = Team Loser
Snow/Fang = Team Awesome

Started Chapter 6 not so long ago, but I'm taking a break since my neck was startin' to hurt. Maxed out Vanille's Stage 4 SAB and MED and Sazh's Stage 4 RAV and SYN - I guess that means whatever CP I get during Team Loser's run will be spent on maxing out the classes of theirs I'll never use, namely Sazh's Commando and Vanille's Ravager.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 10, 2010)

even though vanille fucking sucks sazh is by far the coolest character in the game


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 10, 2010)

Athrum said:


> It's easy to get 5 stars, just start with a saboteur and synergist, buff and debuff and then change to ravager duo and blast the enemies away.


You really think I haven't tried that? 

Doesn't work, I think the max I can do with Vanille/Sazh combo is 3 stars, no questions. 

I've gone past it now anyways, met up with Hope and Lighty now, so I'm back with a 3 man party XD


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2010)

I like lighting and she's a solider/mad/depressed cause of losing her sister. So she's already uptight as a solider and pissed cause of her sister. So I think her being a little on the moody side is fine. It's not like she's crying or anything, hell she's the only one who seems to want to do something at the point of chapter 5. 

Hope and snow are the worst characters for me. Hope is just a whiny fucking bitch, ugh he annoys me. Snow...snow is Naruto in final fantasy. No that's not a good thing.

Chocobro is probably my fave character in the game. Sazh = Chocobro.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 10, 2010)

I actually like Vanille's character but the voice over is slight annoying


----------



## Masurao (Mar 10, 2010)

Hope is gradually getting better. However, Vanille is still annoying. Her constant moaning and giggling is a bit of a pain. I'm starting to like Lightning more, and more though. I'm indifferent towards Snow, and Sazh is still by far the best.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm on chapter 7 (probably right at the end of it) and all characters are now starting to come together, I still hate this FF8 'we're all linked together' origin they're going for though, I saw it as bullshit 10 years ago and it's still bullshit now


----------



## Proxy (Mar 10, 2010)

Vanille's voice 

Hope, I still dislike.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2010)

Not sure I really get Vanille's hate, she's fine IMO. Her voice is normal, her dialog is far from the worst *Goes to snow* and she overall is upbeat and happy go girl. Her and Chocobro together are funny too. 

I love this battle system though, my fave next to 12.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 10, 2010)

I think Hope can be excused for being a whiny brat because this time, he really is just a brat...a child. At least he isn't a 20 year old whiny brat, right? 

So that's why I don't hate him at all...yet LOL.

And yeah, the battle system is amazing.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 10, 2010)

Im at the Odin fight atm, getting owned quite a lot xD


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Wow can't believe Light just got Odin out of her by sheer force of bitchiness


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> I think Hope can be excused for being a whiny brat because this time, he really is just a brat...a child. At least he isn't a 20 year old whiny brat, right?
> 
> So that's why I don't hate him at all...yet LOL.
> 
> And yeah, the battle system is amazing.



It's true, and he is changing slowly the more the story progresses so maybe won't hate him in long run. Still Snow...who the fuck thought this guy was a good idea?  Chocobro should be the main lead male character!


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 10, 2010)

snow would be so much better without all the hero crap, it's almost as bad as that moms are tough line was.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 10, 2010)

The battle system reminds me of a watered down Persona 3 thing for me



Sin said:


> At Chapter 4.
> 
> I miss Lightning/Snow.
> 
> ...


im not sure whats wrong with it, it just moves fast and is jsut awkward


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 10, 2010)

I haven't seen Vanille and Chocobro for some time actually...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> The battle system reminds me of a watered down Persona 3 thing for me
> 
> 
> im not sure whats wrong with it, it just moves fast and is jsut awkward



It gets more advance then persona 3/4 later chapters.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 10, 2010)

Just started chapter 5 and i'm loving this so far, i don't see why people bash Vanille, she's a bit annoying but i enjoy her character and her voice is fucking awesome, sounds like it has a tone from Ireland or the British Isle.

Other then Hope the characters are actually entertaining. Snow kinda drags on the nerves, he's too lighthearted for my preference, i wish he'd be a bit more manly.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 10, 2010)

Athrum said:


> Im at the Odin fight atm, getting owned quite a lot xD
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Hehe, we're in the exact same spot ^^ I just finished mine, like literally. :3 

Took a good 10 minutes to do, stupid Hope kept dying and breaking my flow, resulting in a game over XD

I've gotten this far in one sitting. Have I played too much, or too little? I'm wondering if I should stop for now, this is all considering the fact that I'm terribly ill at the moment


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 10, 2010)

I like Vanille; her cheeriness is really refreshing. Also Hope's progress in character is for the better; stops him being a whiny little kid that you want to slap some sense into.

I just complete the major battle in Chapter 7, and then realized that this was the point of the battle systems, however feel slightly cheated that a shift causes your atb to fill. Makes it seems a bit easy but that might be needed later on.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm where you are Reks


----------



## crevo (Mar 10, 2010)

I haven't been able to start yet due to homework (damn you accounting and mis), and probably won't until Friday. I'm just wondering how you guys would rate the game so far from the point that you're at now?


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 10, 2010)

DragonSlayer said:


> snow would be so much better without all the hero crap, it's almost as bad as that moms are tough line was.



It only gets better... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Honestly, his lines throughout the entire game make even Naruto embarrassed.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Mar 10, 2010)

When i finally figured out how to beat odin (protect, then ravagerrape) the countdown ended xD. beat him on the next try though


----------



## Inugami (Mar 10, 2010)

so the only decent characters are Lighting and da Chocobra?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 10, 2010)

Athrum said:


> Im at the Odin fight atm, getting owned quite a lot xD
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Dualcasting paradigm and use potions whenever it gets risky.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 10, 2010)

Favorite part of the game so far?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 10, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Favorite part of the game so far?



My answer is 'no'.


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2010)

I just got Odin.

It wasn't hard. It took me 2 tries, only because at the first I had the setups all screwed up and no idea what to expect, so it tore me apart.

Synth Shell and Protect, then Ravager/Medic. Done.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 10, 2010)

Hope gets on my nerves, but I love him in battle. 

Can't really take a hit, but is really good as a healer and does wonders with the protect/shell casts.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> so the only decent characters are Lighting and da Chocobra?



Fang seems cool and I don't mind Vanille. But lighting and Chocobro are my faves.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 10, 2010)

Fang, I like.

Lightning's is always in a pissed mood.
Vanille irks me, accent-wise because it always changes, but she's good to have as a medic. Otherwise, I like the character.
Chocobro is cool.
Hope whines too much.
Snow is just meh.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 10, 2010)

well at least half the cast, that would be my team Lighting,Chocobra and Fang. I don't care if its a bad team I don't use characters that pisses me off .


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2010)

Just started Ch 5.

Did anyone manage to complete the crystarium for choco/hope/vanille/lightning during ch 4?

It kept expanding all throughout the chapter :S


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 10, 2010)

Just started playing a bit ago, enjoying it thus far, I'm in no rush to finish it.

I'm loving both Lightning and Vanille, also that black haired girl that was around Snow when he was introduced. Hope is really annoying right now.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 10, 2010)

Just beat Odin

he's a douchebag


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2010)

People who have Jap version, should i be leveling up weapons at this point? Also keep leveling up does it eventually change into a new weapon? Thanks.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 10, 2010)

It says in the tutorial that the weapons that were maxed up can be changed into others using special kinds of mats. Don't think it's required, so far i only got all my party's weapons for +2 and they kick a lot of ass.
Just killed that Aster turtle thingy on the forest, now that was a tricky fight


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2010)

As far as I can tell, with Lightning, you're pretty much safe upgrading the Gladius (if you got it).

It's got the strongest max str of the early weapons, and second highest of any of Lightning's weps.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 10, 2010)

i have to wait for my brother to finish the game before i can play 

But i have been watching him play the whole time, i like the story so far. Sazh is my fav


----------



## Kaki (Mar 10, 2010)

Geez, if you're there why don't you just take turns?


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 10, 2010)

only weapon i have upgrafe really so far is lightings banfire one and now she has over 200 strenght with it i'm at chanpter nine and the battels are getting harder i think


----------



## Toreno (Mar 10, 2010)

I guess you don't get gil from monster anymore. When I checked my gil I had like 2,100 and I'm on chapter 5. I kill every monster I see. I was thinking I was going to have loads of money to spend after killing a bunch of monsters. Guess not. 

Also, it seems like all the weapons I started off with in the beginning are better than the new ones I find.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 10, 2010)

Just started, but here's my thoughts so far;

Shaz- beyond awesome
Lightning- generic bland boring main char (I guess since she has a vagina we arn't asposed to notice this or something) 
Hope- Annoying as fuck
Vanille-good char, but she's only had a few lines and I already hate the voice actress
Snow- middleground char.  May like him in the future, but nothing stands out right now.

Charecter Names-  fucking terrible.  I don't know if tis is because of a translation thing, but every name save Sazh so far is miserable.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2010)

Lighting IMO is pretty interesting, and she becomes better as you go on, same with hope believe it or not. 

Names though, yeah...


----------



## Kyou (Mar 10, 2010)

Haha the names are pretty crap, but I don't really notice it too much in the game, only one I notice is Snow because it sounds so female. But yea, I don't notice that much, I'm usualyl like focussed on the story... and emotion and getting all excited ahaha.

Not sure what chapter I'm at since I never really noticed hte game was broken into chapters... I noticed the saved game picture changing but that's about it =\ . But I'm at 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 The ship reuniting Vanille and Fang and getting my ass kicked by the fancy looking Sanctum guy


 

I like most of the characters; Hope was shittin me with his whiny revenge crap, and deserved to be kicked in the head at some points, but seems to have stopped that shit now.

Favourite character is Serah, Laura Bailey as her voice actor makes me instantly love her, and she's cute , playable I like Snow... cheesy lines, but he's cool to me damn it


----------



## Proxy (Mar 11, 2010)

Odin


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2010)

Hope really does get better after a while (on Ch 6).

I don't really hate any of the characters.

Vanille grew on me. Her voice is fucking terrible, but I understand why we need a character like her (without her, the game would be way too fucking depressing).


----------



## Proxy (Mar 11, 2010)

I haven't checked, but is it possible for the voice overs to be in Japanese with English subtitles?


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 11, 2010)

I looked and I couldn't find anything earlier. Right now the only character who really bothers me is Hope. Although everyone seems to say that he gets better.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 11, 2010)

Sin said:


> Hope really does get better after a while (on Ch 6).
> 
> I don't really hate any of the characters.
> 
> Vanille grew on me. Her voice is fucking terrible, but I understand why we need a character like her (without her, the game would be way too fucking depressing).



When she first showed up, and took that gun and was like "bang bang!"" I loled and said "she's awesome" But then every time I have to watch her prance around like an idiot (especially when I am controlling her), or her dailog sounds like she had downs syndrom (like 1/3 of it), she drops down anouther peg.  



> Lighting IMO is pretty interesting, and she becomes better as you go on, same with hope believe it or not.
> 
> Names though, yeah...



I'll keep an eye on it, my opinion on char's can change pretty fast.

As far as names, it's like they got halfway through making the chars and just gave up.  "kk, this one has ice, so snow.  this one holy, so hope"  

Atleast lolicon girl there (who I laughed my ass off when i saw where they put her l'cie barcode) isn't named "Vanilla" and summons an icecream monster.


----------



## kurzon (Mar 11, 2010)

Hope is massively idiotic.  I could forgive the stupidity of the revenge thing if his mother hadn't volunteered to fight right in front of him, and right after Snow had to be talked into letting 'civilians' fight at all.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 11, 2010)

kurzon said:


> Hope is massively idiotic.  I could forgive the stupidity of the revenge thing if his mother hadn't volunteered to fight right in front of him, and right after Snow had to be talked into letting 'civilians' fight at all.



Indeed.

It's not like Snow hand picked her for the job. He's just angsty about losing his mom and trying to pin it on someone else. His mom was hot, imo


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 11, 2010)

Fourth Mizukage said:


> I guess you don't get gil from monster anymore. When I checked my gil I had like 2,100 and I'm on chapter 5. I kill every monster I see. I was thinking I was going to have loads of money to spend after killing a bunch of monsters. Guess not.
> 
> Also, it seems like all the weapons I started off with in the beginning are better than the new ones I find.


It's like the loot system in XII. You need to sell some of your crap to get money.

But I'm wondering, what _exactly_ do you need money for? =/ I suggest keeping your loot for upgrades, really.

I'm currently controlling Hope with Lighty in the Garpa Whitewood, omg epic early place for farming  I think I'll stay here for a bit and grind some CP.


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2010)

Whitewood is where I got Light/Hope caught up CP-wise. 

Though there is an even better (more controlled, easier to control) spot in Ch 6. Just so you don't super-grind too much (it's not really needed, as long as you fight every enemy, CP takes care of itself, in my experience anyways).

Also, gil is used to buy supplies for upgrading. As well as extra supplies (potions, accessories, etc). I'm constantly short D;


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 11, 2010)

I have only ever purchased one thing, and that was an accessory for Vanille (who I still hate).

I had everything maxed out by the time I reached the end of Chapter 5 (no grinding) and had enough to spare to teach Hope and Lightning the entire "expansion" for one class. You don't need to grind in this game at all, haha.

BTW, Chapter 5 boss = a bitch.


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2010)

> BTW, Chapter 5 boss = a bitch.



Oh god yes.

Took me like 4 tries <_<


----------



## Kyou (Mar 11, 2010)

Eh figured out where I am, chapter 9 

Also, Odin wasn't too hard for memory. Wait for Brynhilda or whatever, Sazh's Eidolon fella, he was an asshole.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 11, 2010)

Odin was pretty lame if you weren't prepared/didn't know what to expect, died twice before I got everything set up correctly. He's the only thing to have killed me so far outside of this one fight that had 2 Robot dudes + 3 bombs and I was just Sazh and Vanille (lol double self-destruct). Had to throw out a Deceptisol to beat those.

Lol, chapter 5 boss killed Hope twice. I revived him once, after that I just used Odin and managed to finish him off with Zantetsuken (epic way to end a boss fight, imo).


----------



## Masurao (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm currently on the end of Chapter 9, and I must say the game has been fairly easy so far. If anything some the normal encounters are more challenging than the boss fights. Yeah, I died once on Odin, and Brynhilda, but meh.  Mostly I just Buff > Debuff > Attack/Ravage > Heal.  I'm still enjoying the game however, just don't know where this "hardest FF ever" stuff came from. FF IV DS was harder IMO.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 11, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> BTW, Chapter 5 boss = a bitch.


I did it in one go, stupid Hope made me lose 3 Phoenix Downs though 

Now I'm in this forest controlling Vanille, apparently heading for Nautilus. Let's see what happens.


@Sin: Just unlocked what you were saying before (purchasing loot). Seems pointless, why buy something you can get for free? There better be loot that can only be bought instead of farmed, otherwise I won't be using this feature. >_<


----------



## Velocity (Mar 11, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Just unlocked what you were saying before (purchasing loot). Seems pointless, why buy something you can get for free? There better be loot that can only be bought instead of farmed, otherwise I won't be using this feature. >_<



Well, almost all of the loot you get from monsters is useless stuff that barely provides much EXP. The stuff from the shops give hundreds of EXP, so they're useful for quickly levelling up weapons when you have the cash to spare.

As for me, I'm runnin' around with Lightning and Fang. Double Commando is *WIN*.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 11, 2010)

I started the game not so long ago.

Just got 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Odin




When I met him, I was like "Meh, I'll mope the floor with this guy ... And Wha ? Wait ? What ? *Get bitchslapped"


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 11, 2010)

The loot (like fangs and shit) has to be upgraded in 5s. You then get an EXP % bonus, like an extra .25%. So the idea when you're upgrading is to use all the little bits of loot first to build up your EXP % bonus and then use the items that you get loads of EXP together with the bonus so whatever they give you is doubled.

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) :ho

I'm currently coming up to the end of Disc 2 it would seem.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2010)

Masurao said:


> I'm currently on the end of Chapter 9, and I must say the game has been fairly easy so far. If anything some the normal encounters are more challenging than the boss fights. Yeah, I died once on Odin, and Brynhilda, but meh.  Mostly I just Buff > Debuff > Attack/Ravage > Heal.  I'm still enjoying the game however, just don't know where this "hardest FF ever" stuff came from. FF IV DS was harder IMO.



Really? This is the only FF I ever seen game over screen


----------



## Draffut (Mar 11, 2010)

Masurao said:


> I'm currently on the end of Chapter 9, and I must say the game has been fairly easy so far. If anything some the normal encounters are more challenging than the boss fights. Yeah, I died once on Odin, and Brynhilda, but meh.  Mostly I just Buff > Debuff > Attack/Ravage > Heal.  I'm still enjoying the game however, just don't know where this "hardest FF ever" stuff came from. FF IV DS was harder IMO.



I just died on one of the first bosses in the game,  (chapter 3, the robot after you find Serah in the lake) cause I had a power bangle equiped on Lightning, and he 1 shotted her 2 attempts in a row.

Then I equiped a HP+ accessory, and beat him easy.

Honeslty, that doesn't bode well for the future "if you don't have precognition of what item you will need for each boss fight, you die.  Otherwise it's cakewalk"


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 11, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> Well, almost all of the loot you get from monsters is useless stuff that barely provides much EXP. The stuff from the shops give hundreds of EXP, so they're useful for quickly levelling up weapons when you have the cash to spare.


I hover around the 4000 mark when it comes to money since I've never used it 

There's this component that can't be used for upgrading in my list, but it sells for 1000 Gil. I can't remember the name, but it starts with an "M" - should I sell?

By the way, I never bothered upgrading equips for anyone except Lightning who has a Lvl 6 Gladius and a Lvl 5 Powerband, bad idea?



Wintrale said:


> As for me, I'm runnin' around with Lightning and Fang. Double Commando is *WIN*.


Not quite sure if I'm anywhere near you, but I'm up to the bit where Snow gets a bitchin' entrance after being MIA for so long.

I mean come on, he gets epic Shiva pre-rendered CGI cutscene, then follows on to pwning some PSICOM scrubs


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 11, 2010)

On chapter Nine right now, and things are starting to get fucking epic.

Right now i have basically the best blade for Lightning, Axis Blade, the fucking thing refills your ATB gauge after each hit, the more hits, the more ATB. So far i've actually managed to keep all my character's weapons upgraded, i just happen to forgo accessory upgrades.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 11, 2010)

I am currently doing the opposite, upgrading the Accessories instead of the weapons ; Gladius is only lvl 2. I got Power Band lvl 4, some Magic one as a star and Shaman mark as lvl 2.


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm opting to go with stats over special abilities.

Gladius has the second highest max strength of any of Lightning's weapons (in the first tier - 175). By comparison, the Axis Blade has a max strength of 48.

So until I find the strongest, I'm sticking with Gladius :3


----------



## Velocity (Mar 11, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I hover around the 4000 mark when it comes to money since I've never used it



I keep buying components for upgrading. I need more cash! 



> There's this component that can't be used for upgrading in my list, but it sells for 1000 Gil. I can't remember the name, but it starts with an "M" - should I sell?



Don't sell the Millerite, no. I've not found out what it's for, but you transform weapons after they max out to increase their tier and let you continue increasing their stats further - Millerite is one such component that allows for it, 'though I dunno which weapon it "promotes".



> By the way, I never bothered upgrading equips for anyone except Lightning who has a Lvl 6 Gladius and a Lvl 5 Powerband, bad idea?



Weapons seem to be the best way to increase your character's offensive capabilities. So I'd say to just make sure you level up the weapons and accessories whenever you can, since it'll easily pay off.



> Not quite sure if I'm anywhere near you, but I'm up to the bit where Snow gets a bitchin' entrance after being MIA for so long.
> 
> I mean come on, he gets epic Shiva pre-rendered CGI cutscene, then follows on to pwning some PSICOM scrubs



You're not far off from me, then. I agree, though - Snow had the most awesome entrance ever.


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2010)

I've got 2 weapons I don't plan on using that sell for a combined 30k.

:ho :ho :ho


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok, so I've just finished Chapter 9. I am now playing Final Fantasy X again, apparently.

megalame.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 11, 2010)

When does Fang join me!? It's like the game is trolling me T_T

Also, double Commando would be garbage, because they can't build chain gauges. Best way to build gauge is go Commando/Ravs until the enemy in question hits about half bar (Ravager fills bar really fast, Commando delays its decrease), then switch to triple Ravager for a quick fill, then go to Commandos for launch/massive damage during stagger. You can also buff/debuff as needed.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 11, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> You're not far off from me, then. I agree, though - Snow had the most awesome entrance ever.


It's a good thing I didn't sell it then, not that I really had to since as I said before I've hardly touched my money. We're pretty much in the same spot now, I just got her. <3



PhantomX said:


> When does Fang join me!? It's like the game is trolling me T_T


After 19 hours and 47 minutes, she's finally in my party 

This is awesome, it's only been a couple of minutes and she's already trolling Lighty as computer illiterate xD




_"It's called interference."_


----------



## Velocity (Mar 11, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> When does Fang join me!? It's like the game is trolling me T_T
> 
> Also, double Commando would be garbage, because they can't build chain gauges.



You don't have to fill the chain gauge for all enemies. The smaller enemies go down after a few hits from a Commando, so Double Commando works perfectly for steamrolling through the fodder enemies that litter areas.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2010)

So I just done playing for about... oh shit maybe 10 hours.... Oh well Im a vet WoW player and thats nothing on the amount of time Ive blown(I think 18 is my max, havent done it in 4 yrs though) Anyways, Im 20 hours into the game and Id say after 10 hours in the game it really starts to get interesting.

Ive found that upgrading characters keeping them balanced towards their roles is in your best interests such as having Lightning sort of balanced(she currently has the highest str of all my guys but her magic is pretty damn high as well since I have her currently in a ravager role) Upgrading weapons makes the game pretty damn easy too.

I had it a little rough when they split cause I didnt hook up Sazh and Val very well and fights started become slow and annoying. Got that fixed quickly with weapon upgrades and changing around a few accessories.

So far Ive been liking the game as well. It does lack the whole exploration element at the moment and everything is pretty damn linear, but the nice thing about that is you dont really have to bother with grinding your character(there are some areas where you can cheat and get ahead though) and despite what Game Informer says I rather enjoy the story. They said the characters other then Lightning had no depth. They sure did give this game such a high rating to talk so lowly about it.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 11, 2010)

I finally have Fang in my party. She and light together go trough enemies like they're made of paper.
Anyway is it just me or not only the combat system is a dumbed down version of XII but also the Crystalum is a crappy Sphere Grid? More than once i get the characters maxed out and go trough a shitload of fights without leveling. It's like the game doesn't want you to get too overpowered -_-


----------



## Draffut (Mar 11, 2010)

Athrum said:


> I finally have Fang in my party. She and light together go trough enemies like they're made of paper.
> Anyway is it just me or not only the combat system is a dumbed down version of XII but also the Crystalum is a crappy Sphere Grid? More than once i get the characters maxed out and go trough a shitload of fights without leveling. It's like the game doesn't want you to get too overpowered -_-



It's a lot more streamlined than the FFXII combat system.  But it also flows mcuh better, and the AI isn't shit.  So overall it's much better and refined.  (the shitty combat stopped me from getting past about the halfway point of 12)

And the leveling is very similar to the sphere grid.  I havn't gotten far enough to say certainly that it's better or worse, but I am liking it as of now.  I will say that it cuts down on grinding a lot, which is fantastic.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2010)

Athrum said:


> I finally have Fang in my party. She and light together go trough enemies like they're made of paper.
> Anyway is it just me or not only the combat system is a dumbed down version of XII but also the Crystalum is a crappy Sphere Grid? More than once i get the characters maxed out and go trough a shitload of fights without leveling. It's like the game doesn't want you to get too overpowered -_-



Yeah I hate the fact I cant go beyond the system and turn my guys into steamrolling monsters. It can make some boss fights a little difficult but I think they want you to actually try on boss fights. Weapon and Accessory upgrades make your characters pretty beasty though. While I like Fang my current group would benefit more with being able to use Snow instead of Fang at the moment but unfortunately you cant modify the group.

Did I mention I hate Hope? Even after he finally grew some balls? The kid needs a serious ass kicking.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 11, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> Did I mention I hate Hope? Even after he finally grew some balls? The kid needs a serious ass kicking.



I was finally starting to like Snow when he was sticking to his guns while Lightning slapped him around.

And then he left the party.  

<~~~ Sad panda.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm at the Ark now, which is the beginning of disc 3. I can finally choose who I want to use out of the 6 characters and all 6 classes are open to them as well. Some of those Crystarium spheres are going to cost me 21,000 CP though  Maybe that's what the Role Level is for, it lowers the CP needed


----------



## Newton (Mar 11, 2010)

Vanille makes me so horny :ho


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 11, 2010)

Susano said:


> Vanille makes me so horny :ho



Seconded ! 10chars


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2010)

Fang is awesome.

Snow's entrance was even more awesome (about half way through Ch 7).

If Fang and Light would attack the same enemy in double-commando, it'd be amazing.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 11, 2010)

Vanille is like Luna from Harry Potter 
On Chapter 4 slow progress becauses of coursework
Gunna do a marathon on friday :33

what's the best Combo so far on Para?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 11, 2010)

Anyone else decide to ignore the warning about the Scale Beasts/Wyverns in Chapter 6 woods and fight them all anyway? Haha. Scale Beasts weren't a big deal, but man, Wyverns were lame.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 11, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Anyone else decide to ignore the warning about the Scale Beasts/Wyverns in Chapter 6 woods and fight them all anyway? Haha. Scale Beasts weren't a big deal, but man, Wyverns were lame.


I'm very impatient, so facing those rat things was out of the question for the Vanille/Sazh combo.

I ran away from every single one, except for one who was guarding a treasure. 

The Wyverns' designs actually looked pretty cool, I even kept all the orbs on daytime just to kill them all


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 11, 2010)

Bite was super gay. Did like 550 damage to Vanille D:

Killing the scale beast is not only faster, but gives more CP (for me).


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 11, 2010)

just beat that falcie or shitcie or whatever they are.

I feel so sad for snow.

I still lack one thing

victory fanfare

EXP and gil for battles


----------



## vegitabo (Mar 11, 2010)

wtf, the disks came in a stack, so fucking cheap


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2010)

I like it so far

sahze doesn't offend me which iam surprised about

Hope needs a boot up his ass


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 11, 2010)

snow is a crappy boyfriend

ohoho we almost got hit by fireworks

ohahhahaahhahaha


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Anyone else decide to ignore the warning about the Scale Beasts/Wyverns in Chapter 6 woods and fight them all anyway? Haha. Scale Beasts weren't a big deal, but man, Wyverns were lame.


I ran away from them :3

Vanille/Sazh are by far the weakest pairing. I would have had to poison + heal the entire thing, which would have taken forever, and there were like 8 of them.

On another note,

I'm about near the end of Chapter 7. My favorite chapter by a mile.


----------



## Newton (Mar 11, 2010)

I love this game


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 11, 2010)

I am disappoint by it. Coming up to the end of Chapter 10 now, I actually can't believe that I found Mass Effect 2 so good it's made everything else feel like shit


----------



## Newton (Mar 11, 2010)

I wish treasure was harder to find though

Just by looking at the map you can see where treasure spheres are most likely to be


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 11, 2010)

Chapter 5 boss was a Pain in the ass !

Meh I like Vanille but pairing with Sazh is just a big no. They're just so weak.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 11, 2010)

the PS3 is so awesome.

cant find a miniusb data cable. 

I do have 4 power plug miniusb charger

but HEY you cant charge the controller with that so I cant play FFXIII untill I buy a data cable tommorow

vanille is annoying

but damn is she hot


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 11, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> My answer is 'no'.



What?


----------



## Toreno (Mar 11, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Chapter 5 boss was a Pain in the ass !
> 
> Meh I like Vanille but pairing with Sazh is just a big no. They're just so weak.



This is SO true.


----------



## Newton (Mar 11, 2010)

Vanille fulfills all of my fantasies


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2010)

Okay.  I am early into this game.  I just advanced past the Lake and got shot down and am now in the Cocoon Outlands. But it's time to complain about something.  I hate all of the character switching.  It is unbelievably annoying.  I figured it would stop once all of the characters met up, but I was obviously mistaken.  

Don't care for the characters very much either.  Snow and Hope in particular are pathetic.  Vanille is actually the best character.  Everyone else seems to be saddled down by angst.  Sazh is no good either.  He's a cross between a Wayans Brother and Danny Glover (he even said he was too old for this shit).


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 11, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Okay.  I am early into this game.  I just advanced past the Lake and got shot down and am now in the Cocoon Outlands. But it's time to complain about something.  I hate all of the character switching.  It is unbelievably annoying.  I figured it would stop once all of the characters met up, but I was obviously mistaken.
> 
> Don't care for the characters very much either.  Snow and Hope in particular are pathetic.  Vanille is actually the best character.  Everyone else seems to be saddled down by angst.  Sazh is no good either.  He's a cross between a Wayans Brother and Danny Glover (he even said he was too old for this shit).



the "too old for this shit" part made me lol !


----------



## Gnome (Mar 11, 2010)

How could someone not like Sazh? cynical people are always the coolest.


----------



## Newton (Mar 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy fuck lesbian sister transformers


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 11, 2010)

Susano said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fuck lesbian sister transformers



You betcha ! Awesome game is awesome !


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 11, 2010)

Wait till you see FangxVanille scenes   

And holy shit I just got my ass one-shotted by 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Bahamut


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 11, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Wait till you see FangxVanille scenes
> 
> And holy shit I just got my ass one-shotted by
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Same here but

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was by a guy with wings


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 11, 2010)

IronElfie said:


> Same here but
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Cid?




24.5 hours into the game and I'm finally seeing some cool stuff for the first time in Gran Pulse, there's a giant flying 
*Spoiler*: __ 



MOTHERFUCKING CENTIPEDE 


 that looked awesome 

BTW EVERYONE, 

you get an achievement/trophy for defeating an Adamantoise. I've just got to the place where you can fight them... they have just under 1,000,000 hp and are completely overwhelming me with one or two hits. More training is required


----------



## Newton (Mar 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _chapter 4_ 



Soo, will i regret putting all of my components into one weapon the second I unlocked upgrading?


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2010)

People should clarify in their spoiler tags what Chapter they're at.

I DON'T KNOW IF IT'S SAFE OR NOT.


----------



## Newton (Mar 11, 2010)

Fixed for you


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 11, 2010)

I am probably much much further than the majority of the other players in this thread so just ignore everything I say that's in spoilers.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _chapter4_ 



 any help with Odin? Kills us in five sec after we chaNGE TO DOUBLE MEDIC TO get his gestalt gague up. And COM/RAV always ends up making us lose to the DOOOM timer...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 11, 2010)

RAV/SYN, then switch to a medic class (with the AI as a med, not you) every now and then when you need healing. I had to use a lot of motherfucking potions as well


----------



## Newton (Mar 11, 2010)

Itachifan727 said:


> *Spoiler*: _chapter4_
> 
> 
> 
> any help with Odin? Kills us in five sec after we chaNGE TO DOUBLE MEDIC TO get his gestalt gague up. And COM/RAV always ends up making us lose to the DOOOM timer...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Just finished this myself

i did COM/MED, and when both of their lives were green, i switched to COM/RAV for maybe 1 or 2 hits, then immediately back to COM/MED. whenever he used "Urn's shield" or whatever, once my guys were green, COM/RAV, then when his command for an attacking move came, COM/MED, and thats how it went

Just time the switches well


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah with the Eidolons the main key is knowing which two paradigms to use and then knowing when to switch. It took me 2 or 3 goes getting used to Alexander's battle style before I clocked on how to beat it 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sen/med/med and then sen/rav/rav


 and during that rematch it barely hurt me at all.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 11, 2010)

Alrigth, I'll try both of those. Tell you how it turns out later.


----------



## Helix (Mar 11, 2010)

Itachifan727 said:


> *Spoiler*: _chapter4_
> 
> 
> 
> any help with Odin? Kills us in five sec after we chaNGE TO DOUBLE MEDIC TO get his gestalt gague up. And COM/RAV always ends up making us lose to the DOOOM timer...





*Spoiler*: _ch4_ 



I did MED/RAV... kept healing Hope while he was tanking him. Occasionally, I switched to COM/RAV to get his attention so he would attack me.


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2010)

Btw.

Ch. 7 near the end = Amazing gil farming spot.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 11, 2010)

How so? I'm in the thick of chapter 7 atm.


----------



## Drer (Mar 11, 2010)

*anyone need help with paradigms?*

I am using Lightning, Snow, Vanille I use these paradigms and it seems to be working quit well.

Ravager x2, Sentinel to fill up a mobs stagger guage.

Medic x2 , Sentinel to heal up fast at low HP

Medic, Sentinel, Saboteur to debuff without dying.

Commando x2, Ravager to do mass dmg on an enemy thats in stagger keep in mind 2 commandos will attack different mobs this is very useful for one mob.

Commando x2, Medic blitz on weak mobs and in a premptive strike.

Commando, Ravager, Medic is just my Default for battle.


Enjoy,

BTW I am 32 Hrs in and I am on disc 3 so if you can't use battle teams yet some of these still work


----------



## Drer (Mar 11, 2010)

*Collectors Catalog. DO NOT BUY*

You get one eventually I would tell you but I dont want to spoil anything. Just do alot of stuff in Chapter 11 you will know what i mean "side quests"


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> How so? I'm in the thick of chapter 7 atm.



*Spoiler*: _Chapter 7 Spoilers_ 



When you get to Hope's dads place and the PSICOM soldiers break in, after you regain control (where there are PSICOM soldiers to your right and left), if you kill them all, then move about the screen, they will respawn. Kill them and get 5 stars, and they (sometimes, it's like 1 in 5/10) drop a chip worth 2500 gil.

They will always respawn, so you can keep killing them for the chips, then sell the chips for huge profits. I've gotten all my weapons to Lv. 10 from this method.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ch. 4_ 





Just got past Odin, and I'm now in Whitewood (sp?).

Sazh/Vanille combination works well.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 12, 2010)

Itachifan727 said:


> *Spoiler*: _chapter4_
> 
> 
> 
> any help with Odin? Kills us in five sec after we chaNGE TO DOUBLE MEDIC TO get his gestalt gague up. And COM/RAV always ends up making us lose to the DOOOM timer...




*Spoiler*: __ 



What I did was to go Commando/synergist to buff your team at the start.  be sure to spam potions.  then switch between rav/rav and rav/medic for the rest of the fight as needed.  you will use a lot of potions.





Anyhow, I just finished the Odin fight, an had a few questions about this game.

Where are the towns with people to talk to?
Where are the sidequests?
Where is the overworld exploration?

All I have done for the entire game so far is cart my team in a pretty much linear path between fights, floating boxes, and save points. I am actually enjoying the combat system in this game, but it's no Devil May Cry where the combat alone is enough to hold my interest.

Do those things come into play later, or should I just give up now. I am still enjoying it, but 3-4 more hours and i'll be out of steam.  I find myself opening the Crystarium thing like every 2 fights just to have something else to do.  Thats not a good sign.


----------



## Newton (Mar 12, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Anyhow, I just finished the Odin fight, an had a few questions about this game.
> 
> Where are the towns with people to talk to?
> Where are the sidequests?
> ...



As far as I understand, its a bit into the game where it really opens up

And Post Game definitely has some side quests.

I just finished Odin myself. I am sorta rushing through, waiting to get some wiggle room to grind/get imba

I've found spots so far where I could potentially train ahead and what not, but at the moment I don't think its necessary


----------



## Gnome (Mar 12, 2010)

later there are Sidequests and the world opens up, though there aren't any towns with people to talk to.


----------



## Newton (Mar 12, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> later there are Sidequests and the world opens up, though there aren't any towns with people to talk to.



I find that understandable

I wouldn't expect anyone in the towns to talk to l'Cie


----------



## Sin (Mar 12, 2010)

People still like to moan about no towns though(no one in this thread, it's a common criticism though).

Personally it always annoyed me to have to walk 2 screens to get to the weapons shop, and the NPCs were always annoying, so good riddance :3


----------



## Draffut (Mar 12, 2010)

Sin said:


> People still like to moan about no towns though(no one in this thread, it's a common criticism though).
> 
> Personally it always annoyed me to have to walk 2 screens to get to the weapons shop, and the NPCs were always annoying, so good riddance :3



Some towns suck.  But they are great setups for mini-quests or side-quests.  (Crossdressing Cloud anyone?)

And I have a lot more fun rummaging through random people's shit for items, instead of just going off the main path every 50 feet or so to find a chest.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 12, 2010)

plus towns in Final Fantasy usually just look cool 

edit: the pimp smiley is Sazh backwards...


----------



## Newton (Mar 12, 2010)

I hope the Eidolons aren't worthless later on like the Espers


----------



## Proxy (Mar 12, 2010)

War and Peace


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 12, 2010)

Love the summons in this game, and they can dish some decent damage so doubt they'll become useless. BTW how many chapters are in this game?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 12, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Bite was super gay. Did like 550 damage to Vanille D:
> 
> Killing the scale beast is not only faster, but gives more CP (for me).


lol yea, what makes it worse is that he casts Deprotect just before he uses Bite 

Timing is key, really. Just make sure you get rid yourself of Deprotect and Cure as soon as Bite hits.


I don't know how you did the Scale Beast then, it look me like 9 minutes and no stars after the battle.



Itachifan727 said:


> *Spoiler*: _chapter4_
> 
> 
> 
> any help with Odin? Kills us in five sec after we chaNGE TO DOUBLE MEDIC TO get his gestalt gague up. And COM/RAV always ends up making us lose to the DOOOM timer...


You've probably gone past it now, but you get the general idea.

MED/MED after he hits
then switch to
RAV/RAV when he calms down and shields himself


@Sin: Interested about the Gil farm, but I'm in the midst of Chapter 7 and I don't wanna spoil it.

I'm in the bit where I'm getting Lighty/Fang - Snow/Hope to the "rendezvous" point, would I miss the farm spot if I don't read your post? =/

edits;


crazymtf said:


> Love the summons in this game, and they can dish some decent damage so doubt they'll become useless. *BTW how many chapters are in this game?*


The game is called Final Fantasy *13*. Have a guess how many Chapters there are


----------



## Newton (Mar 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _No. of chapters_ 



There are 13

But the last few are wayy longer compared to the earlies


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 12, 2010)

Sin said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 7 Spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nevermind, answered my own question.

I thought it was going to be a super-ultra-mega-am-gonna-quit-the-game-since-i-know-what-happens spoiler or something, but I remember seeing this in the JP live streams, so no biggie :3

I have 6 of them so far, I'm gonna be here for a while.

Besides I'd like to practice this faster gameplay pace as much as i can anyway, I feel like it's changed since you have 3 people now ^^


----------



## Sin (Mar 12, 2010)

> @Sin: Interested about the Gil farm, but I'm in the midst of Chapter 7  and I don't wanna spoil it.
> 
> I'm in the bit where I'm getting Lighty/Fang - Snow/Hope to the  "rendezvous" point, would I miss the farm spot if I don't read your  post? =/


No.

I don't know how to tell you when to read it without spoiling though D:

Oh I know. When you have 3 party members, read the spoiler.

Edit: NVM then :3


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 12, 2010)

You bought Turbojets/Passive Detectors with your money, right? 

Now I have to figure out which items available give the best multipliers. XD


----------



## Creator (Mar 12, 2010)

Itachifan727 said:


> *Spoiler*: _chapter4_
> 
> 
> 
> any help with Odin? Kills us in five sec after we chaNGE TO DOUBLE MEDIC TO get his gestalt gague up. And COM/RAV always ends up making us lose to the DOOOM timer...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Use Libra to kick if off.

He bows down to those who are medics and something else. 

Make Light your medic and keep Hope as Rav. Rav will unleash a ton of attacks on Odin, as Light continues to heal. 

Thats the key. Healing. It will get you alot of points agianst Oden. Only problem is the count down. Took me 2-3 tries to clock it. 






Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Anyhow, I just finished the Odin fight, an had a few questions about this game.
> 
> Where are the towns with people to talk to?
> Where are the sidequests?
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



To my knowledge, no. I saw a review, and one of the biggest critic was infact the sheer lenearity of the game. But frankly, its a very small thing compared the complexity of the battle system (could have been more complex with a KH/Crisis Core system mixed with this), and the graphics which are best described as porn.

 Take a look. Its has spoilers it in, obviously. But its worth taking a look.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 12, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> How could someone not like Sazh? cynical people are always the coolest.



exactly he is by far my favorite followed by lightning.

finally a woman that isn't a pussy. 

I am still raging though no shops here have any mini usb cables

so

I cant play FFXIII


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 12, 2010)

When 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The giant gunship came in chapter 7 at Hope's home I was like "Yeah, some nice cinematics, this guy is going down." Then battle begins and I'm like "WTH ? I'm fighting this ?" 448 000 HP, this guy was like a final boss, but no took him down like a fodder. it's crazy the amount of damage you can put up with this game.




I liked too when Snow 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Goes all Big Damn Heroes on Lightning with Shiva and all


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 12, 2010)

Chapter 10

*Spoiler*: __ 



Cid keeps killing me with his stupid combo.  How do you defeat this guy.
I'm fine till he changes to his 6 wing form but then he just one shots me instantly


----------



## Masurao (Mar 12, 2010)

Just got to the Archyite Steppe on chapter 11. Time to grind here for some points.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL at the anti-rape line drawn in the dirt. Actually made me lol.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 12, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Love the summons in this game, and they can dish some decent damage so doubt they'll become useless. BTW how many chapters are in this game?



From what i've been reading, 13.

Though you don't get all 6 members together where you get to make your own party till chapter 10.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 12, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> From what i've been reading, 13.
> 
> Though you don't get all 6 members together where you get to make your own party till chapter 10.



That is frustrating to hear, wanted to put together my dream team soon


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 12, 2010)

So far the only character annoying me still is Hope, I like all the girls right now for sure.

Isn't the game 13-14 chapters total?

I've been pleasantly surprised by the fact I'm liking most of the music so far in the game, I still miss some themes that are simply what Final Fantasy is but besides that it's been good thus far.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 12, 2010)

Just me or dose the save function seem less important then normal.

I mean you don't go back to the last save point with game overs anymore


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 12, 2010)

Why does this game feel like a turn based Beat em up?


----------



## Newton (Mar 12, 2010)

Lol Hope needs a good kick in the head


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 12, 2010)

Chapter 10

*Spoiler*: __ 



Grand Pluse's opening kicked Snow's openings ass.
With that Giant FLying Centapeid!!!


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 12, 2010)

For everyone farther than me(past chapter 6)

are there side quests at all in the game? Upgrading weapons is a nice thing to do but it's repetitive


----------



## Athrum (Mar 12, 2010)

Just got to chapter 8

OMG 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Siren, Ifrit, Ramuh, Diablo and Valefor in one place ;_; why couldnt we have them too???


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 12, 2010)

Athrum said:


> Just got to chapter 8
> 
> OMG
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


lol
*Spoiler*: __ 



notice that they can actually summon more than one eidolon XD




Those two are obviously the most powerful characters in the whole game


----------



## Newton (Mar 12, 2010)

Fuck the warning

Only got 2 stars

but I fucked up that Scalebeast



bitch


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 12, 2010)

Any one that is at chapter 11

*Spoiler*: __ 



Have you managed to beat one of the giant creatures yet kiled me by stamping twice


----------



## Athrum (Mar 12, 2010)

Man, that Jihl is so hot. I'm a sucker for naughty librarian types xD


----------



## Newton (Mar 12, 2010)

The weapons effects when you are buffed are freaking awesome


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 12, 2010)

I wish I could get this game. I really want to but I'm not sure if it's as good as I hope it will be.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 12, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> I wish I could get this game. I really want to but I'm not sure if it's as good as I hope it will be.


if your expectations are high for this game, chances are it's not going to be as good as you hope it is. still a good game though and worth playing.


----------



## Creator (Mar 12, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> I wish I could get this game. I really want to but I'm not sure if it's as good as I hope it will be.



Honestly, its worth the buy if you have a PS3 with a HD TV. 

Dont let the negatives hold you down. You can nit pick if you want, but its worth every penny you spent.


----------



## Sin (Mar 12, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> You bought Turbojets/Passive Detectors with your money, right?
> 
> Now I have to figure out which items available give the best multipliers. XD


I went with the ferroelectric film (or something like that) and then used fangs (80 gil each) to get an exp x2


----------



## Inugami (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey guys, whoever wins our trivia contest wins!

THE SPECIAL EDITION OF FF13...360 BUNDLE!!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BluDcAA4U0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 12, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> When
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Thats nothing In Chapter 11 there 
*Spoiler*: __ 



are giant walking "Dinosaurs" that have over 5 000 000HP and it's two front legs have about 330 000 each and there are loads of them.
Also you can't get a preemptive strike.

And one wiped out everyone in my team with one stamp!!


----------



## Proxy (Mar 12, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Love the summons in this game, and they can dish some decent damage so doubt they'll become useless. BTW how many chapters are in this game?



Indeed. I love chaining attacks when someone's knocked up into the air, only to finish it off with a summon's special.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 12, 2010)

In chapter 9 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Fucking Pope LassieLa'cie whatshisname pissed me off to no end. With his armor and stuff, and his one shot attack Shoop da woop  He even shot down the hot lieutenant whore




Is it me or Odin does shit damage ?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 12, 2010)

Sin said:


> I went with the ferroelectric film (or something like that) and then used fangs (80 gil each) to get an exp x2


It seemed like Turbojets gave the most EXP that can be bought in the shop during that chapter, so I used those.

And yeah, all those things you can buy for 80 gil give the same multipliers, so I just used to top one (Wicked Fangs, if I remember correctly) for convenience. I used 40 of them to reach the X3 multiplier, then just used the Turbojets you have for the real upgrades.

Took a few hours, but I reached Level 26 Gladius/Hawkeye and Fang's default lance before I jumped into the boss 


Anyway, I'm on Chapter 9 now and I'm stopping. There's new stuff available in the shops, so I'll be sure to experiment more later.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Mar 12, 2010)

It's really easy to get a preemptive strike on the scale things xD. i killed them all xD
The wyverns were a bit harder though. i hated that almost one hit kill attack they had xD


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 12, 2010)

I didn't find the Scale or Wyverns hard at all, so far this game has been really easy. I died twice to Odin because I was experimenting strategy's but that's been it so far. I hope this game gets harder, but either way it's been fun.


----------



## Sin (Mar 12, 2010)

> It seemed like Turbojets gave the most EXP that can be bought in the  shop during that chapter, so I used those.
> 
> And yeah, all those things you can buy for 80 gil give the same  multipliers, so I just used to top one (Wicked Fangs, if I remember  correctly) for convenience. I used 40 of them to reach the X3  multiplier, then just used the Turbojets you have for the real upgrades.
> 
> Took a few hours, but I reached Level 26 Gladius/Hawkeye and Fang's  default lance before I jumped into the boss


Level 26 

Holy shit.

Btw, GameFAQs has detailed info on all the weapons. It's helped me decide what weapons are worth upgrading and which aren't.

Your way is MUCH more efficient than mine. I've already spent like 5 hours here cause I did it a much slower way <_<

I've racked up nearly 20,000 cp with fang/light/hope.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



NOOOO!

I was fighting those two dog things (the ones named after Babylonian Gods, Enlil and Enki) with Sazh and Vanille, and I almost killed them but my sister accidentally switched the ps3 off.

Now I'm enraged. mad


----------



## Newton (Mar 12, 2010)

^ those guys are easy, the fight is just long, I'd be pissed to do that over


These damn Falco Velocycles are hella annoying with their gattling gun


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm guessing no one has their hands on the full OST yet.


----------



## Sin (Mar 12, 2010)

Susano said:


> ^ those guys are easy, the fight is just long, I'd be pissed to do that over
> 
> 
> These damn Falco Velocycles are hella annoying with their gattling gun


They actually managed to kill me once.

I didn't safeguard quickly enough and they killed Snow >:3


----------



## Sindri (Mar 12, 2010)

Sin said:


> They actually managed to kill me once.
> 
> I didn't safeguard quickly enough and they killed Snow >:3



Yeah i got caught out by it the first time i fought em.  Am i the only one who dies now and then cause i forget that if the leader dies it's game over?.  I'll be playing and the leader will die i'll think it's ok just use a phoenix down and....


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 12, 2010)

Sin said:


> Level 26
> 
> Holy shit.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, GFAQs =O

I totally forgot, and I've been doing this blind. Good thing I haven't screwed anything up yet (except for nearly selling a Millerite early on, lol), I just chose which weapon had the highest default Strength for Lighty/Fang and the one with the highest magic for Hope, then just decided to upgrade those 

I'll be sure to check it out for Vanille, Sazh and Snow this time, I think they're the ones with the most weapons so far 


Are you using Turbojets aswell now, then? XD



Violent-nin said:


> I'm guessing no one has their hands on the full OST yet.




^^


----------



## Mojim (Mar 12, 2010)

How many accessory can be equipped? (still early in the game...want to know in advance)


----------



## Sindri (Mar 12, 2010)

You can equip one to start off with. As you advance through the skill trees you can equip more.  I don't know what the max is though i'm only upto two atm.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 12, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> ^^



Very much appreciated.  pek


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 12, 2010)

Actually there are a few towns you visit though you don't talk like in past games since there's quite a bit of fighting going on.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 12, 2010)

Jeez, why does the game spike when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



you get to Pulse?




Basic enemies start WRECKING my shit. Am I supposed to...GRIND?! Fuck that!

I bet either I'm not supposed to confront most of these enemies and take heed of the avoiding enemies note earlier in that unneeded at the part of the game the put it, or use the right paradigms.

Otherwise this is very easily the best Final Fantasy since the PS1 days.


----------



## Ito (Mar 12, 2010)

Is this game worth the money?


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 12, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> Jeez, why does the game spike when
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Glad to hear you say that.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 12, 2010)

I do not intend this next statement to start a war. But I am pissed at square for doing such a shotty performance on the 360. I mean the HD FMV's on LO were better. Thats my only complaint! Overall I think the game runs extreamly well on 360.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 12, 2010)

Well you own all 3 systems, probly should of just picked up the ps3 version.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 12, 2010)

I was thinking about it but the install option and achievements won me over ( I do not like trophies). However, I will most likely be getting the Ps3 version in the future as well.


Plus since its been a while since I said anything about sales. I wanted to help the 360 sales of the game so that fanboy wars will start on gaf! ZING! *Runs*


Are the voice actors as bad as everyone is making them out to be?


----------



## Draffut (Mar 12, 2010)

I was in chapter 5 today.  Noticed Hope had still not gotten a new weapon since his original one.

So I went to the shop, spent 80% of my gil on one weapon for him (first time i'v ever bought anything) and went and leveled it to lvl 5 (first time i've leveled an item)

Very next chest I opened had a new weapon for him in it.

I was so pissed I rage quit.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oucch. Hate it when that happens to me....finally beat ch4, an dgoing to 5. FDinally Vanille ad Sazh are ugh.....

And personally I love most of the VA's though why Vanille has an accent I dunno......


----------



## Sin (Mar 12, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Oh yeah, GFAQs =O
> 
> I totally forgot, and I've been doing this blind. Good thing I haven't screwed anything up yet (except for nearly selling a Millerite early on, lol), I just chose which weapon had the highest default Strength for Lighty/Fang and the one with the highest magic for Hope, then just decided to upgrade those
> 
> ...


You did good upgrading Gladius and Hawkeye. They're both (in my opinion) the second best weapons for Lightning and Hope (Lionheart and Otshirvani are the best, they have slightly lower max str/magic, but their abilities make them overall more useful).

Fang's default lance has the second highest max strength, so you did good on upgrading that one too (Dragoon is the best in terms of strength, by a lot - the abilities of her other weps are kinda shitty).

As far as Vanille goes, hopefully you didn't sell the Belladona Wand? It's her best wep (raises chance of debufs, as well as great magic stat).

I'm still trying to figure out Sazh and Snow, but Power Circle and Deneb Duellers both have the second highest max str/magic respectively, so I'm upgrading those till I figure it out.

And yes, definitely going with turbojets. Which means another 3-4 hours of farming till I upgrade all the weps :3


----------



## Newton (Mar 12, 2010)

Ito said:


> Is this game worth the money?



Every damn cent.


*Spoiler*: _chapter 7_ 



The Behemoths' transformation is fucking epic


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 12, 2010)

Currently getting my ass kicked by 


*Spoiler*: __ 



that air ship that attacks Hope's house. 

Any advice for that one?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 12, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Glad to hear you say that.



It simply succeeds where the previous 3 games failed. X had a HORRIBLE cast with a good combat system, XI was a MMORPG, and XII was a offline MMORPG with a poor lead role. Sure, Lightning is a cunt for 1/4th of the game, but Sazh, despite seeing somewhat racist at a number of points in the game, is probably the best black guy in any JRPG.

The only awful characters are Vanille and Hope.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 12, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Currently getting my ass kicked by
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Actually, you'll facepalm when you realise how easy it is...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Put these Paradigm Shifts in your deck...

RAV/COM/RAV
RAV/COM/MED
MED/SEN/MED

Concentrate all your attacks on each section, moving onto the next when one is destrioyed, that isn't the Main Hull. With two Ravagers and a Commando, it should be a piece of cake to do that. You'll notice that once a section goes down, a massive amount of damage is dealt to the Main Hull (taking out every section takes out most of the Main Hull's HP). Once the Main Hull is all that's left, just pummel the crap out of it.

You shouldn't even need to use the third Paradigm Shift, but it's there in case you get into trouble regardless.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 12, 2010)

Just got my copy today. The beginning really does start  off slow. :/


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 12, 2010)

You know, my only problem with this battle system is that it doesn't allow you to move.

It gets really annoying when my entire team is being smacked down by tiny AoE attacks because they forgot to move a little further to the side.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 12, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> Actually, you'll facepalm when you realise how easy it is...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Will go and try it now. Thanks (+rep)


----------



## Velocity (Mar 12, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Will go and try it now. Thanks (+rep)



I only beat that fight a few minutes ago myself... Chapter 8 has certainly started off differently.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 12, 2010)

Just got through those 4 scale beasts.  Pretty easy after I got no stars on the first one.  Granted it took 5 Paradigms, but then 5 starring them was easy.

Wyverns on the other hand are difficult, becuase the game has a liking to buttfuck you for no reason.  It's pretty amazing when the monster has a quality of "suspectible to poison" and I have to cast the spell 7 times before it sticks, then it lasts all of 10 seconds.


----------



## Newton (Mar 12, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Currently getting my ass kicked by
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I used COM/SEN/MED until I took down the turrets/hulls, once 2 parts are down, you can go more offensive like COM/RAV/MED or COM/RAV/RAV and just finish up, the fight gets really easy as it goes on


----------



## Proxy (Mar 12, 2010)

Sin said:


> Btw.
> 
> Ch. 7 near the end = Amazing gil farming spot.



Where? I've gotten past it and still haven't received any gil. So far, I only have 3k


----------



## Sin (Mar 12, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Where? I've gotten past it and still haven't received any gil. So far, I only have 3k


If you're on ch 8, you've missed it.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 12, 2010)

Sin said:


> If you're on ch 8, you've missed it.




*Spoiler*: __ 



What was it exactly? I have some saves still in ch. 7.


----------



## Sin (Mar 12, 2010)

Proxy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What was it exactly? I have some saves still in ch. 7.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 12, 2010)

Gill farm untill you have maxed your weapons cause i can't seem to find any gill wirthy items or upgradable items in chapter 11.

*Spoiler*: __ 



And the monstors here are tough, really tough.
Also the CP needed to upgrade now is getting high.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 13, 2010)

Best place to gil farm is Chapter 9, actually. You can force respawns in one particular point when you have a party of 3, get lots of incentive and credit chips.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 13, 2010)

Chapter 11 is the game's difficulty brick wall.

You know what I don't get. Why are the targeted times for the Eidolon fights are many times higher than the actual amount of time you have?


----------



## Sin (Mar 13, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Best place to gil farm is Chapter 9, actually. You can force respawns in one particular point when you have a party of 3, get lots of incentive and credit chips.


Can you be a bit more specific (in spoiler tag please)?


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 13, 2010)

Currently trying out that gil farming in chapter 7, it's working out quite well so far. Even though the game is so linear I don't really notice it since I spend most of my time outside of the actual map, and while it doesn't exactly provide exploration, I don't really recall doing a lot of exploration in most Final Fantasy games even when you're in the overworld there's normally a very limited number of places where you can go to in most Final Fantasies.


----------



## Sin (Mar 13, 2010)

I've found Commando-Commando-Ravager works best for Ch 7 gil farming.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 13, 2010)

Still grinding, and Mosnter hunting in Chapter 11 here. I have everyone at Level 4 in their main 3 classes.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 13, 2010)

Have you found an easy method to down the Behemoth Kings?


----------



## Masurao (Mar 13, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Have you found an easy method to down the Behemoth Kings?



You might want to train a bit more before you take them on. When I first got to the Archtyype Steppe they would slaughter me. I suggest you train against the Hoplites you encounter in Mah'habara - Maw of the Abyss ( it's your first main destination after the Alexander fight). You can run up and down the long hall after the first save point to respawn them. You can get anywhere between 20,000-30,000 CP in 20 min or so.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, I am done with the game.

You would think when they decided to take out everything that made the FF series good and turn it into just one massive string of combat, they would make the combat work correctly.  You would be wrong.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 13, 2010)

Sin said:


> I've found Commando-Commando-Ravager works best for Ch 7 gil farming.



That's what I'm using right now.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 13, 2010)

Masurao said:


> You might want to train a bit more before you take them on. When I first got to the Archtyype Steppe they would slaughter me. I suggest you train against the Hoplites you encounter in Mah'habara - Maw of the Abyss ( it's your first main destination after the Alexander fight). You can run up and down the long hall after the first save point to respawn them. You can get anywhere between 20,000-30,000 CP in 20 min or so.



Alright, so I should just run past them?

They slaughter me terribly once they alter forms.


----------



## Sin (Mar 13, 2010)

Proxy said:


> That's what I'm using right now.


I was using ravager-commando-ravager, but double commando is so much faster.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 13, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Alright, so I should just run past them?
> 
> They slaughter me terribly once they alter forms.



Yeah, don't bother with them for now. You can come back later after you've filled up you Level 4 classes a bit. Then you should be able to take them. A Medic, or Sentinel wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Sin (Mar 13, 2010)

Gil farming complete.

Results:

Gladius and Belladona Wand reached max level.
Every other weapon lv. 15 or higher.
12.5k extra cash.
78 Phoenix Downs
40k CP.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 13, 2010)

What accessories is everyone using?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 13, 2010)

Masurao said:


> Yeah, don't bother with them for now. You can come back later after you've filled up you Level 4 classes a bit. Then you should be able to take them. A Medic, or Sentinel wouldn't hurt either.



My set up is Lightning/Sazh/Fang so I've got both, I just don't like healing as Lightning so I don't bother with the Medic role too much.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 13, 2010)

Sin said:


> I was using ravager-commando-ravager, but double commando is so much faster.



Indeed.

A combination that works for me, albeit not as quickly but for tough foes is commando-sentinel-medic.


*Spoiler*: __ 



For the airship at the end of 7, it worked good.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 13, 2010)

Haha, poor 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Cid went all crazy on me, I just fucked him up real good.


----------



## The Red Gil (Mar 13, 2010)

Dude from everybody hates Chris is Hopes VA lawl


----------



## Sin (Mar 13, 2010)

Sazh and Vanille started Chapter 8 with 55k CP each


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 13, 2010)

Farm gil in chapter 9. Very end before the boss has infinite respawns, lots of people that drop incentive chips (2500 gil apiece). Like, I was just trying to get the treasures and got about 35k from just that last area. There are also some tough enemies (PSICOM Reavers) that have a chance to drop transformational catalysts.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 13, 2010)

Sin said:


> As far as Vanille goes, hopefully you didn't sell the Belladona Wand? It's her best wep (raises chance of debufs, as well as great magic stat).
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out Sazh and Snow, but Power Circle and Deneb Duellers both have the second highest max str/magic respectively, so I'm upgrading those till I figure it out.
> 
> And yes, definitely going with turbojets. Which means another 3-4 hours of farming till I upgrade all the weps :3


Nah, I don't sell any of the weapons I find. I haven't been using that wand though, I've been using the Pearlwing Staff, and was actually thinking of upgrading that one. Bad idea?

For Snow I think I only have his default and the Power Circle, so I was thinking of upgrading Power Circle since I don't really have much choice.

For Sazh, the Deneb is the yellow gun right? If it is then screw that, I ain't upgrading that one, it looks like a toy gun lol

I've been using his default one, and thinking of upgrading those.



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Just got through those 4 scale beasts.  Pretty easy after I got no stars on the first one.  Granted it took 5 Paradigms, but then 5 starring them was easy.
> 
> Wyverns on the other hand are difficult, becuase the game has a liking to buttfuck you for no reason.  It's pretty amazing when the monster has a quality of "suspectible to poison" and I have to cast the spell 7 times before it sticks, then it lasts all of 10 seconds.


Am I retarded or something? Everyone seemed to have an easy time with the Scale Beasts and disliked fighting the Wyverns, yet I was the complete opposite.

Took me 9 mins to kill a Scale Beast so no stars there, but I 5 starred every single Wyvern fight I did, what the hell


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 13, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Chapter 11 is the game's difficulty brick wall.
> 
> You know what I don't get. Why are the targeted times for the Eidolon fights are many times higher than the actual amount of time you have?



Even then, you can exploit the Doom clock by slowing down the ATB, which makes YOUR time longer. But the target time is never ever changed. 

It really makes the option to slow down the bar a bit silly.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 13, 2010)

You know what I like the game a shitload more now that I'm in Chapter 11.


----------



## Creator (Mar 13, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Indeed.
> 
> A combination that works for me, albeit not as quickly but for tough foes is commando-sentinel-medic.
> 
> ...



I agree. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Took me forever to work out it was 5 parts, and you had to break it individually. 


End of Chapter 7....Sazh died....


----------



## Sin (Mar 13, 2010)

> Nah, I don't sell any of the weapons I find. I haven't been using that  wand though, I've been using the Pearlwing Staff, and was actually  thinking of upgrading that one. Bad idea?
> 
> For Snow I think I only have his default and the Power Circle, so I was  thinking of upgrading Power Circle since I don't really have much  choice.
> 
> ...



Pearlwig Staff has a higher overall max magic than the Belladonna Wand (140), but not by much (the Wand's max magic is 131). I'd definitely recommend going with Belladonna, it has an improved debuff rate, AND good magic stats. None of Vanille's weapons really have good abilities besides that one.

Power Circle is a good choice. It has the second highest max strength of any of Snow's weapons.

I would definitely recommend Deneb Duellers over his defaults, they may not look to your liking, but they have a max magic of 249, compared to his default wep (Vega 42s) which has a max of 139.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 13, 2010)

I thought this game was suppose to be hard? So far the only times I have died (3 times) was when I completely forgot that party leader = game over. Liking the battle system (though I wish they gave us the option to switch to a party member) and story progression so far.

Still haven't even bothered with upgrading, so far it doesn't seem like I need it but I'm towards the end of Chapter 5 so probably doesn't really matter.

btw, this game is giving me heavy FFX vibes and that's not just because of the music either.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 13, 2010)

So since we have a lot of new blood here i'll post a vid i made a while back and posted then.

No spoilers, just a quick gameplay scene .


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 13, 2010)

^
Holy Fucking Shit ! You made Sephiroth look like a fodder.


----------



## Sin (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm on Chapter 9 now, but I don't see this great gil farming spot at all :/


----------



## Newton (Mar 13, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I thought this game was suppose to be hard? So far the only times I have died (3 times) was when I completely forgot that party leader = game over. Liking the battle system (though I wish they gave us the option to switch to a party member) and story progression so far.
> 
> Still haven't even bothered with upgrading, so far it doesn't seem like I need it but I'm towards the end of Chapter 5 so probably doesn't really matter.
> 
> btw, this game is giving me heavy FFX vibes and that's not just because of the music either.



The game's difficulty spikes, it'll be super easy, then you'll fight something that takes you totally by surprise and 2 shots you, also in chapter 11 is where things really happen, and shit gets more difficult, that's when you'll need upgrading and stuff the most


Just started Chapter 9 myself


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 13, 2010)

Sin said:


> I'm on Chapter 9 now, but I don't see this great gil farming spot at all :/



Farming Spot

*Spoiler*: __ 




The farming spot is i think just as you enter the ship with Hope, Fang, Lightning and Snow. There is a corridor with three different groups of soldiers and they drop the Incentive Chips, to get them to respawn after you kill them just go back from where you came from past the save point and they will reappear if you got back far enough.

Don't really need though cause you should get bare chips from going through the chapter.




BTW I thinkthat Crankshaft had the greatest exp of all the components


----------



## Mojim (Mar 13, 2010)

@Sin: Saw one of your post said that the chip worth selling of $2500, but I can only get $500. Or I got the wrong chip


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 13, 2010)

Mojim said:


> @Sin: Saw one of your post said that the chip worth selling of $2500, but I can only get $500. Or I got the wrong chip



Wrong Chip, 
incentive chip = 2500
credit chip = 500


----------



## Sin (Mar 13, 2010)

Mojim said:


> @Sin: Saw one of your post said that the chip worth selling of $2500, but I can only get $500. Or I got the wrong chip


Credit Chip is worth $500.
Incentive Chip is worth $2500.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 13, 2010)

lol...then I was farming at the wrong source all this time XD Which enemy was it again?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2010)

Sin, this is a complaint that you apparently dread.  But I need to make it, it's bothering me.

NO FUCKING TOWNS?????  

I hate the RPG's that force you to communicate with random townspeople.  Nothing is worse than getting to the end of a game and realizing you missed something because you didn't talk to someone in a town before a certain event.  This game offers you other opportunities to save and shop.  And you don't have to waste your time looking for an Inn when your health gets critically low (obviously not an issue in the game).

I like towns because they offer me a break from missions.  That aspect of this game seems to be severely lacking.  It's one level after another.  And I am getting tired of it.

I can't believe how much character switching is going on in this game.  My god.  Unprecedented amount.  Blows Suikoden 3 out of the water.

I also can't believe people lost to Odin.  You have Libra for a reason.  Use it.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 13, 2010)

Mojim said:


> lol...then I was farming at the wrong source all this time XD Which enemy was it again?




*Spoiler*: __ 



There should be a group of 4 psicom soldiers near a save point, that would be the easiest ones to get from, if bored you can do the second group of 2 psicom soldiers and an huntress cause you can pre-emp them but the huntress will quickly do manadrive-protect and manadrive-shell.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 13, 2010)

FF and their side quests; I loved the chocobo side quests such as the Breeding in 7, and the treasure digging in 9 those extend the game for ages and also it wasn't repetitive as  sadly this one seems to be. Although that could be since i ain't got to Pulse yet.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 13, 2010)

Rukia said:


> NO FUCKING TOWNS?????



Allow me to quote myself...


*Spoiler*: __ 





Wintrale said:


> why the hell would you aimlessly wander the world, visiting towns and  all that stuff when you're a wanted fugitive? You saw what happened as  soon as Lightning and the others entered Palomporom - the Sanctum had  the place swarmed and, as soon as they were spotted, the entire army was  down their necks. The public grew up just as you did, taught to hate  L'Cie and inform the Sanctum if one is seen.
> 
> If I were in Lightning's shoes, I'd stay as far away from any town as I  could. The linearity and lack of towns is a pain, but at least it's  explained through the plot.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 13, 2010)

But the Wandering in Pulse doesn't seem to be that large according to game websites.


----------



## Sin (Mar 13, 2010)

Mojim said:


> lol...then I was farming at the wrong source all this time XD Which enemy was it again?




@Reksveks: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



You mean where the PSICOM Hunters are?

I don't know if that's such a good spot, I can't get 5 stars on them.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 13, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I thought this game was suppose to be hard? So far the only times I have died (3 times) was when I completely forgot that party leader = game over. Liking the battle system (though I wish they gave us the option to switch to a party member) and story progression so far.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Well Cid, and Bahamut were fairly challenging to me in chapter 10 until I readjusted my stragety. They were the only bosses that killed me more than once in this game.[




The game get more challenging in Chapter 11 as far as normal encounters go. I had trouble in Archtyype Steppe when I first arrived. Then I grinded for a bit in Maw of the Abyss, and I'm able to beat everything in the field except Adamantai's. Of course, I still probably don't stand a chance against some of the Upper Tier Monster Hunts yet tough. Need much better equipment.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 13, 2010)

Reksveks said:


> But the Wandering in Pulse doesn't seem to be that large according to game websites.



As long as there's a tonne to see and do, does it really matter whether or not Gran Pulse is equal in size to FFXII's world map?


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 13, 2010)

Sin said:


> @Reksveks:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I was getting 5 stars on them using the Paradigm Diversity and Relentless Attack when you kill 2 of them  but this could be cause i CP farmed in Nautilus killing those little drones that give 128 CP each


----------



## Athrum (Mar 13, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> As long as there's a tonne to see and do, does it really matter whether or not Gran Pulse is equal in size to FFXII's world map?



You can't really compare anything to XII. Even though most people hated the game it was freaking huge.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 13, 2010)

Sin said:


> @Reksveks:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Sin, just wait until you get your whole party together, in that room, not only do enemies respawn, but you'll often fight sets of Dragoon or Bombardiers or other soldiers whatever, that if you 5 star, often drop Incentive Chips. I found it really easy to five star by just running Haste and then going crazy with Fang/Lightning.

You can also do it earlier in the chapter. There's one part that has an incorrect side path, and if you keep going in and out of that, you'll have two encounters with about 4 soldiers apiece (and a save point nearby).


----------



## Sin (Mar 13, 2010)

Reksveks said:


> Farming Spot
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


I think I figured it out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The first four soldiers are only raiders and infiltrators, and they respawn, and drop about 3-5k a kill.


----------



## Newton (Mar 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ my chap 9 farm spot_ 



 Don't know if its the same as you guys', but its right after the cutscene where Snow is like "If you block our way we'll kill you", there's a long corridor with 2 sets of enemies. Your objective is to the right but if you go forward, you'll enter another small area with 1 PSICOM Raider, 2 Infiltrators and a Save Point

I just kept zoning back and forth to respawn this group of three, and kept killing them


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 13, 2010)

On chapter 10 now, any farm spots I should know bout?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 13, 2010)

Susano said:


> *Spoiler*: _ my chap 9 farm spot_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the second farm spot I mentioned, the first of the two good ones


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 13, 2010)

Just got my copy in the mail. :WOW


----------



## Newton (Mar 13, 2010)

Alright just did some number crunching for Lenora's Garage

Format is 

Name - Price - Exp - Exp/Gil

Polymer Emulsion - 200 - 64 - .32
Ferroelectric Film - 460 - 128 - .278
Insulated Cabling - 280 - 84 - .3
Ceramic Armor - 660 - 196 - .296
Passive Detector - 840 - 263 - .313
Liquid Crystal Lens - 320 - 90 - .281
Epucylic Gear - 320 - 86 - .269
Bomb Fragment - 430 - 103 - .224
Ring Joint - 840 - 291 - .346
Crankshaft - 840 - 301 - .358
Turbojet - 840 - 296 - .352
Paraffin Oil - 320 - 86 - .268

I suspect I made some errors, cuz I wasn't really double checking much

But as it stands, the most efficient item to buy is Crankshaft

That is of course, ignoring things like reduced multipliers or whatever


----------



## Fraust (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm in a bit of a pickle.

I am seriously contemplating buying the game right now. For those that don't know I was planning to wait until the Summer to play it, but it's eating at my soul. I was going to buy it for my 360 only, but I didn't bring it for Spring Break. My idea was to use the special to sell two 360 games and get it *$40 off* for 360, but I don't know if I can buy the PS3 version the same way. Anyway, if I do get it today I'd do that and play the shit out of it for this entire week... Hoping to beat it by next Saturday night or the Sunday morning before I leave (I'm talking about 15+ hours a day) and then buy the 360 version during the summer so I can achievement the shit out of that.

Does it sound like a good idea (disregarding the fact that I'm buying both versions which a lot of people disagree with).


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 13, 2010)

Vanille's Eidolon Hecatoncheir is kicking my ass into oblivion  !
What should I do :/ ?


----------



## Toreno (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm in love with Lighting's Blazefire Saber (Beginning Weapon). I upgraded it to Lv. 12, and all the other weapons I find for her are either weak or have some effect that I don't find useful. Plus it's pretty even in the Str and Mag department.


----------



## Sin (Mar 13, 2010)

Susano said:


> Alright just did some number crunching for Lenora's Garage
> 
> Format is
> 
> ...


I'm doing crankshaft right now.

Already have Helter-Skelter (Gladius' second stage), maxed out Hawkeye, maxed out Bladed Lance, maxed out Deneb Duellers, maxed out Belladona Wand, and lv. 19 power circle (it has insane xp numbers o_O).


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 13, 2010)

I haven't been doing much weapon leveling as the only end game character I have the weapon for is Vanille.

Still waiting for a better weapon for Lightning, Fang, and Sazh (my other switch in party member... Haste is just too invaluable to me, lol).


----------



## Sin (Mar 13, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> I haven't been doing much weapon leveling as the only end game character I have the weapon for is Vanille.
> 
> Still waiting for a better weapon for Lightning, Fang, and Sazh (my other switch in party member... Haste is just too invaluable to me, lol).


Just FYI, Gladius is Lightning's second strongest weapon, and the strongest (Lionheart) doesn't come around until Chapter 12.

Investing some gil into Gladius isn't a bad move.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 13, 2010)

I like the game so far but to me Lost Odyessy was better so far. Unless the next two discs change my mind. OVerall the battle system is quite fun!!


----------



## Newton (Mar 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 9_ 



 Vanille x Fang

OH GAWD MAH PANTS


----------



## Sin (Mar 13, 2010)

55k CP on each character so far.

Almost done maxing out Power Circle. That thing has so much XP


----------



## Proxy (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm still farming in ch. 7 until I can get each weapon their first stage.


----------



## Sin (Mar 13, 2010)

Chapter 9s spot is much better.

I'd recommend getting them to 15+ tops, then going ahead.


----------



## Newton (Mar 13, 2010)

I was tempted too, but I figured the game would become way to easy

I'm waiting until the game really opens up when 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I get to Pulse




to really start "playing"


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 13, 2010)

Sin said:


> Just FYI, Gladius is Lightning's second strongest weapon, and the strongest (Lionheart) doesn't come around until Chapter 12.
> 
> Investing some gil into Gladius isn't a bad move.



It's level 13, that's plenty.

But yeah... I'm doing my best to not hang around leveling unnecessarily. When you beat the Chapter 10 boss though... wtf everything gets so expensive. Don't really know what my next moves are, but I hope I don't have to grind.


----------



## Sin (Mar 13, 2010)

I love grinding and farming.

Favorite part.


----------



## Newton (Mar 13, 2010)

Sin said:


> I love grinding and farming.
> 
> Favorite part.



Ditto my friend


----------



## Creator (Mar 13, 2010)

Question. A bit silly, but how does a person gil farm and whats grinding? :S


----------



## Toreno (Mar 13, 2010)

Seems I rushed ahead to much. 

Might have to start the game over after looking up the weapons chart. Messed up big time.


----------



## Creator (Mar 13, 2010)

Fourth Mizukage said:


> Seems I rushed ahead to much.
> 
> Might have to start the game over after looking up the weapons chart. Messed up big time.



Wait, isnt there a play back feature like in all the other Final Fantasy game?


----------



## masterriku (Mar 13, 2010)

Creator said:


> Question. A bit silly, but how does a person gil farm and whats grinding? :S



WHAT!!!!!!?

well farming is when your main objective is collection of stuff this is normally done is specific hotspots where you can gather up alot of what you need as fast a possible.eg. in FFXII people farm Mirror Knights for gil.

Grinding in RPG is basically when you repetitively kill stuff for whatever like gil or exp


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 13, 2010)

Anyone have a clue how to get Bismarck to fight you in chapter 11?


----------



## p0l3r (Mar 13, 2010)

Man I just started playing this game and the voice acting is so damn bad its making me want to throw up. Adding the cheesy lines and terrible game disign also... They really took a step back with this game. I think all they really cared about is making the graphics as best as they can... I'm shocked how can square enix can fail so hard...  ...(end rant)


----------



## Creator (Mar 13, 2010)

masterriku said:


> WHAT!!!!!!?
> 
> well farming is when your main objective is collection of stuff this is normally done is specific hotspots where you can gather up alot of what you need as fast a possible.eg. in FFXII people farm Mirror Knights for gil.
> 
> Grinding in RPG is basically when you repetitively kill stuff for whatever like gil or exp



But you dont get Gils from a fight. I dont recall getting any. The only gils i got are from those treasure ball things. 

So how do you farm for it?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 13, 2010)

Creator said:


> But you dont get Gils from a fight. I dont recall getting any. The only gils i got are from those treasure ball things.
> 
> So how do you farm for it?



enemies drop crap that you can sell, problem solved


----------



## Creator (Mar 13, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> enemies drop crap that you can sell, problem solved



You cant be serious.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 13, 2010)

Sin said:


> Chapter 9s spot is much better.
> 
> I'd recommend getting them to 15+ tops, then going ahead.



Thanks


----------



## Newton (Mar 13, 2010)

Creator said:


> You cant be serious.



You didn't know? 


*Spoiler*: _early chapter 10_ 



Please don't merge
Please don't merge
Cmon kill them before they can merge
come on kill them
come ooon



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 13, 2010)

p0l3r said:


> Man I just started playing this game and the voice acting is so damn bad its making me want to throw up. Adding the cheesy lines and terrible game disign also... They really took a step back with this game. I think all they really cared about is making the graphics as best as they can... I'm shocked how can square enix can fail so hard...  ...(end rant)



Better then 10's and slightly better then 12's at times. Design is fine. Don't see how they took a step back, every FF is different. This one I consider great with a few problems.


----------



## Creator (Mar 13, 2010)

I thought gil farming involved some big and unknown plan to actually get gils. Not just sell items you get. 

My silliness i guess. I need to start buying stronger weapons.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 13, 2010)

@p0l3r: Voice acting bad? Seems hella fine to me but everyone has their opinion. My only real issue is with Rosch. Seems like he is missing quite a bit of "omphf" in his delivery but I knew that was coming based on the trailers. Fang and Vanille are probably my favorite of the VAs.

Btw, still fighting with pretty much all lvl 1 weapons for everyone. From what my friends tell me, I'm nuts for not upgrading at all yet. Then again, it did take them 20+ tries to kill Odin.


----------



## Newton (Mar 13, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> @p0l3r: Voice acting bad? Seems hella fine to me but everyone has their opinion. My only real issue is with Rosch. Seems like he is missing quite a bit of "omphf" in his delivery but I knew that was coming based on the trailers. Fang and Vanille are probably my favorite of the VAs.
> 
> Btw, still fighting with pretty much all lvl 1 weapons for everyone. From what my friends tell me, I'm nuts for not upgrading at all yet. Then again, it did take them 20+ tries to kill Odin.



Are you still early in the game?


----------



## Sin (Mar 13, 2010)

Snow has 76k CP saved up :ho :ho :ho


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm on Chapter 10, and most of my characters still have lvl 1 weapons except for Lightning whom has a lvl 6 Gladius.

But i got 125-ish K Gils in the bank


----------



## Gnome (Mar 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 11_ 




I just fought one of those really huge dinosaurs on pulse, it one shotted me


----------



## Sin (Mar 13, 2010)

Reksveks said:


> I'm on Chapter 10, and most of my characters still have lvl 1 weapons except for Lightning whom has a lvl 6 Gladius.
> 
> But i got 125-ish K Gils in the bank


125k isn't as much as you'd think.

The materials needed to upgrade weapons to their second stage range from 30-45k. I just spent 60k getting from Lv. 24 to Lv. 31 on my Eagletalon (Hawkseye Second Stage).

Overall, I've probably spent 150k on that one weapon alone (if not more).


----------



## Gnome (Mar 13, 2010)

Snows Power Circle cost a lot as well, even at early levels its pretty expensive.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 13, 2010)

Susano said:


> Are you still early in the game?



Still early. Almost done with Ch. 7. From what I hear I'm fine until Ch. 10 or 11 
*Spoiler*: __ 



when you head down to Pulse


 Not having any problems with enemies and pretty much 5-Stared everything so I'm looking forward to the difficulty spike that I hear so much about. It'll certainly make upgrades more enticing.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 13, 2010)

Don't start over b/c of weapon upgrading nonsense, especially if you're a person that likes to get trophies/achievements. You need to eventually upgrade every weapon to at least its second form in order to obtain that trophy.

Haha, I only saw that chapter 10 thing happen once, b/c my team usually slaughters everything that isn't Pulsework Knights incredibly fast.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 13, 2010)

*My Final Fantasy 13 Review *- 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-bGlf7LT6g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 13, 2010)

Crazymtf, how do you mispronounce fal'Cie and l'Cie when they say it in the game every other line.  Decent review though.


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 13, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> *My Final Fantasy 13 Review *-
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-bGlf7LT6g[/YOUTUBE]



Good review as always but I noticed you stated VS was a spinoff since when?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 13, 2010)

I consider any game in the series that's not a number a spin-off. X-2,verses, so on. 

And I dunno, my pronouncing just sucks no matter how many times I hear it I still suck at saying it


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 13, 2010)

Chapter 11 
*Spoiler*: __ 



When Snow and Lightning talks, and Lightning bitchslaps Snow and says  "You're getting maried after that, right ? Don't go and ditch her, you hear me ?" and Badass Snow says "Promised, this tear will be the last one". Oooooh


----------



## Newton (Mar 13, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Still early. Almost done with Ch. 7. From what I hear I'm fine until Ch. 10 or 11
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, when it happens, you'll know


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 13, 2010)

Susano said:


> Yep, when it happens, you'll know



Chapter 11 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Vanille's Eidolon fight took me off guard, I had to grind on this one, the two had barely 2k hp


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 13, 2010)

Sin said:


> I love grinding and farming.
> 
> Favorite part.



Then you'll like Chapter 11 thats basically all i have done there ran ahead and couldn't get past some basic enemies



Susano said:


> You didn't know?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _early chapter 10_
> ...



Chapter 10

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was the exact same almost cheered when i managed killed them as they were about to merge






Yagami1211 said:


> Chapter 11
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Chapter 11

*Spoiler*: __ 



I couldn't even get to the Eidolon kept getting killed by the enemies on the bridge just after you see that tuneling fal'cie


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 13, 2010)

IronElfie said:


> Then you'll like Chapter 11 thats basically all i have done there ran ahead and couldn't get past some basic enemies
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fire magic at the big one with all 3 chars, even if two chars dies. Then when you managed to fill the combo bar, summon shiva and destroy him. After the summon, your whole team is resurreced. then you only have to deal with the 3 small ones.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 13, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Chapter 11
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



What the fudge? I'm gonna need more than 2'000HP to deal with it?


----------



## Toreno (Mar 13, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Don't start over b/c of weapon upgrading nonsense, especially if you're a person that likes to get trophies/achievements. You need to eventually upgrade every weapon to at least its second form in order to obtain that trophy.
> 
> Haha, I only saw that chapter 10 thing happen once, b/c my team usually slaughters everything that isn't Pulsework Knights incredibly fast.



Is it possible to find dups of weapons? Cause I dismantled a couple.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 13, 2010)

Need help on the Odin fight(chapter 4). I'm guessing a combination of Hope's synergist and medic paradigms are needed to get his bar up quickly.

Any more tips fellas?


----------



## Newton (Mar 13, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> Need help on the Odin fight(chapter 4). I'm guessing a combination of Hope's synergist and medic paradigms are needed to get his bar up quickly.
> 
> Any more tips fellas?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Synergist is not needed

RAV/RAV and RAV/MED are most effective. I can't remember if you can have MED/MED at that point in the game, but if you can, keep it for security

Stay in RAV/RAV and when damaged just switch, and as soon as the you the command for the third "Cure" (before it actually heals) Quickly switch back to RAV/RAV


----------



## Gnome (Mar 13, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Chapter 11
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not really necessary, Saboteur fills up the eidolons gauge pretty fast.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 13, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> *My Final Fantasy 13 Review *-
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-bGlf7LT6g[/YOUTUBE]



From your complaint about the story i can tell that you didn't read the novels before playing the game lol.

The story is made with you having already read a few tens of pages about it in mind so it expects you to know half the things it explains about the world. Having that knowledge i found everything fitting in place and all the more meaningful.

I will grant you that a game expecting you to read 5 chapters of a book to get the full experience isn't for everyone but at the same time that is a concern about the game design, not the quite great storytelling.


As for the l'cie fal'cie names, think of saying the name "Lucy" but adding the "fah" before it when saying "fal'cie".


----------



## Newton (Mar 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Chap 11 opening cutscene_ 



Holy fuck that was awesome

When they were falling I could imagine exactly how it would feel, as if I was there

And then with Vanille commentary

That ranks up there with some of the best cutscenes I've ever seen



That got me totally fucking psyched for Pulse


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 13, 2010)

Susano said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chap 11 opening cutscene_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The one where they return is even better.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 13, 2010)

Susano said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chap 11 opening cutscene_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't see sahz jump out of the ship, so when the ship hit the ground i was like


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 13, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> From your complaint about the story i can tell that you didn't read the novels before playing the game lol.
> 
> The story is made with you having already read a few tens of pages about it in mind so it expects you to know half the things it explains about the world. Having that knowledge i found everything fitting in place and all the more meaningful.
> 
> ...



Were those novels even officially translated? I can't rememer nor did I really seek them out since like you said, having to read some novellas to understand the full scope of the story is just bad game design. Though I find the datalog explains everything pretty much.


----------



## Newton (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank fucking god I CP grinded at the end of Chap 10



Gnome on Fire said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see sahz jump out of the ship, so when the ship hit the ground i was like


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 13, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Were those novels even officially translated? I can't rememer nor did I really seek them out since like you said, having to read some novellas to understand the full scope of the story is just bad game design. Though I find the datalog explains everything pretty much.



I posted them here multiple times.

"Official" it wasn't, correct it was. Do you care for the SE stamp of translation that gave us lines such as "Pulse is hell on earth" more than enjoying the game's story more?


Also, it's not "bad" game design, it's just different, i personally ENJOYED reading (yes, an alien concept to some) and it helped me be even more hyped about the game.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 13, 2010)

Could you repost the link if you have a chance?


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 13, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Could you repost the link if you have a chance?






Enjoy .


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks like I won't really get a good chance to play this game again till Monday, damn you work.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 13, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The one where they return is even better.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Now i want to rush throught the rest of the game just to see that cutscene






Susano said:


> Thank fucking god I CP grinded at the end of Chap 10



Somting tells me it still isn't enought i have ranked up over 230k since i got here and can still get killed easilly by some of the eneimesand think this isn't even the last stage of the Crystarium devlopment


----------



## Newton (Mar 13, 2010)

If only you were a bum like me


Who's laughing now Nin



IronElfie said:


> Somting tells me it still isn't enought i have ranked up over 230k since i got here and can still get killed easilly by some of the eneimesand think this isn't even the last stage of the Crystarium devlopment




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh by no means do i find the fights easy, I just banked a few tens of thousand CP at the end of Chap 10, so that with this new level of Crys, I got some of those Str+18 and Mag+15 earlier than I would have

Because of this, I haven't gotten a Game Over (thank god for Raise) but I'm 1-3 starring most fights.

its better than having to retry though


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 13, 2010)

IronElfie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Now i want to rush throught the rest of the game just to see that cutscene






*Spoiler*: __ 



You just reached the major difficulty spike of the game, 8ish hours or so you'll be in this chapter. More if you do missions , as for the cut scene, you'll especially enjoy the way it transitions in it's ending


----------



## Tazmo? (Mar 13, 2010)

All odds are against me playing this game. First gamestop wouldn't let me pick up my copy for some reason. Then I barely got anytime to get into the game during the school week. And then the little bit I have played so far is interrupted because my cousin took my disc 1 with him while I was gone this morning. I'm at the part 
*Spoiler*: _Not really a spoiler_ 



Snow stays behind with Sara while everyone else heads on in the icy area


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 13, 2010)

She's called "Serah".


----------



## Newton (Mar 13, 2010)

Tazmo? said:


> All odds are against me playing this game. First gamestop wouldn't let me pick up my copy for some reason. Then I barely got anytime to get into the game during the school week. And then the little bit I have played so far is interrupted because my cousin took my disc 1 with him while I was gone this morning. I'm at the part
> *Spoiler*: _Not really a spoiler_
> 
> 
> ...



Go beat the shit out of your cousin for robbing you of this amazing experience


----------



## Tazmo? (Mar 13, 2010)

I still haven't had time to really focus on the game enough to know that her name is Serah but now I know lol. Thanks. Hopefully I'll have it back today and can really put some time into it tonight.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 13, 2010)

Another major weakness of the 360...people can take your game away while you're playing it...while for ps3 they'd have to take your whole console...360 sucks!


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 13, 2010)

At the guy who dismantled his weapons. They'll all eventually be available for repurchase at some store, but for ridiculously high amounts of gil. I think you can't reobtain some accessories though, so try to hold onto those.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 13, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> You just reached the major difficulty spike of the game, 8ish hours or so you'll be in this chapter. More if you do missions , as for the cut scene, you'll especially enjoy the way it transitions in it's ending



I noticed that spike well noticed not really the right word more like slaped in the face with game over, over and over again 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also what type of Strength, Magic and HP valuse do you need to take down the giant torttoise dinos the(the big ones with stupidly long names starting with A)


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 13, 2010)

IronElfie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Also what type of Strength, Magic and HP valuse do you need to take down the giant torttoise dinos the(the big ones with stupidly long names starting with A)






Something like this if you want to curbstomp them .


----------



## Velocity (Mar 13, 2010)

In hindsight, I'm annoyed that Sazh's chocochick isn't his Eidolon.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 13, 2010)

She's dead lol, this ain't FFX.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a Question about the Role level up nodes what do they actually do?


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 13, 2010)

IronElfie said:


> I have a Question about the Role level up nodes what do they actually do?


They increase the properties of the role. Buffs last longer, attacks do more dammage, attackers of the party buffing the rest of the party, things like that.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 13, 2010)

Question for those that finished Chapter 11... about how many marks are feasible to beat before continuing the story/I can no longer beat them? I'm about to work on my 5th D rank one, and I'm not sure how many is good to try.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 13, 2010)

Do up to 14 so you'll get chocobos which make roaming quite faster.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 13, 2010)

Honestly I've never played Final Fantasy but I'd really like to know if these games have a storyline that continues to each game or if there is a different storyline each game.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you, sir.


----------



## Sin (Mar 13, 2010)

Man, everyone is already way ahead of me


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 13, 2010)

Sin said:


> Man, everyone is already way ahead of me



Don't worry about me, imported this since December .


----------



## Newton (Mar 13, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> At the guy who dismantled his weapons. They'll all eventually be available for repurchase at some store, but for ridiculously high amounts of gil. I think you can't reobtain some accessories though, so try to hold onto those.



The ones that make you absorb the elements I think are un-reobtainable


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 13, 2010)

Susano said:


> The ones that make you absorb the elements I think are un-reobtainable



You can make them by evolving those that give you resistance.

Nothing is missable.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 13, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> They increase the properties of the role. Buffs last longer, attacks do more dammage, attackers of the party buffing the rest of the party, things like that.



So i shouldn't leave them till last then?



Dreikoo said:


> Do up to 14 so you'll get chocobos which make roaming quite faster.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I couldn't beat the Kaiser Behemoth for number 9 how you meant to do that 






Sin said:


> Man, everyone is already way ahead of me



I only am cause i play Final Fantasy to unhealthy levels


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 13, 2010)

Funniest vid i've seen in a while...people actually booed the 360 version .





IronElfie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't beat the Kaiser Behemoth for number 9 how you meant to do that



*Spoiler*: __ 



Break it before eating half his life, keep him juggled after that till he dies by canceling your actions accordingly so you won't give him a chance to stand up, once broken you should do 3 attackers.






As for the roles, do them as you see fit, eventually you'll max out everything so it doesn't matter lol.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 13, 2010)

I have to say I'm inclineded to agree with them it is part of the reason i bought my PS3 that and the ability to play my older PS games aswell


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 13, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> I posted them here multiple times.
> 
> "Official" it wasn't, correct it was. Do you care for the SE stamp of translation that gave us lines such as "Pulse is hell on earth" more than enjoying the game's story more?
> 
> ...



Well like I said earlier, reading the datalog pretty much explains everything in the game so far. SE not translating the novellas themselves sorta leads me to believe that it really isn't that important and is just something extra to expand the universe.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



quick question on Cid.

How to I make him not insta kill me, besides doing a ritual dance to the retarded faries that made this game?


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 13, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Never had that problem...how about using enhancers defenders and healers as you start the fight?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 13, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



i didn't have trouble with him, i just used delta attack with snow, sazh and Lightning. switching between that and solidarity with sazh as heals


----------



## Draffut (Mar 13, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Never had that problem...how about using enhancers defenders and healers as you start the fight?




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's not till after he transforms about 1/3 of the way into the battle.  He does a combo with no warning time that knocks you into the air, where he air juggles you for a minute.  Takes off all 1800hp i have on Lightning.

Without any warning on the attack at all, the only way to have a  defender be up is if I sit with a defender active the entire battle.  And I don't feel like spending 4 hours fighting one boss doign that.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 13, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



All i can say is keep her buffed, change into a defender optima when you're launched and have someone heal her as she's being juggled, keep buffs on her and debuffs on him all the time.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 13, 2010)

Is it possible to kill and Adamantaimai before finishing chapter 11?


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 13, 2010)

IronElfie said:


> Is it possible to kill and Adamantaimai before finishing chapter 11?


Not straight up. I only did it after finishing the game and doing up to the mission with the double CP item.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 13, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> All i can say is keep her buffed, change into a defender optima when you're launched and have someone heal her as she's being juggled, keep buffs on her and debuffs on him all the time.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, my dance worked better, as he only used it once, and only on Snow, so I beat him.  The first time i've ever used my Eidolion in a fight outside the tutorial ones, worked out well.

It's wonderful when bosses are 90% luck based, almost seams like they tried to make the combat work.

Though it was close once at the end when he silenced Lightning, then combo'd my healer (I had them both as healers at the time), and all I could do was watch from the sidelines and pray I could toss a Pheonix Down fast enough.

as for your suggestion I always tended to have a healer there, but he liked to use his AoE nuke to knock someone else low, then combo me, so the stupid AI sat there healing themselves while Lightning was destroyed.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok 



Dreikoo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Break it before eating half his life, keep him juggled after that till he dies by canceling your actions accordingly so you won't give him a chance to stand up, once broken you should do 3 attackers.



Know that much my problem is i can't break him fast enought i always take away half his life before getting even clsoe to breaking him.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 13, 2010)

IronElfie said:


> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> Know that much my problem is i can't break him fast enought i always take away half his life before getting even clsoe to breaking him.



Use 3 blasters, don't do power buffs or debuffs. Maybe try to get a lucky breaker to work too.

Oh and you could try to use a sneak smoke for pre-emptive strikes.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2010)

I think Vanille should show us that tattoo on her thigh again.

No pedo.


----------



## Newton (Mar 13, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I think Vanille should show us that tattoo on her thigh again.
> 
> No pedo.



I agree

*pedo*


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2010)

Vanille is hot.  Even Squaresoft must have realized that she was hotter than Lightning.  Why else would they put her tattoo in such a provocative position?

She also had to warn Sazh not to cross a line while she slept.  This indicates that she is used to perverts and sexual deviants.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 13, 2010)

I agree didn't see it crealy the first time.

Oh is there away to see the cut scenes again in this game like the movie shperes in FFX and where do you get more sneak smokes?


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 13, 2010)

Vanille is 19...oh and fang will be lifting her skirt to look at it.


----------



## Newton (Mar 13, 2010)

She doesn't look like 19 :ho


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 14, 2010)

Serah doesn't look 18 either. What can you do.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 14, 2010)

Any broptips on 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the fight with Orphan? He randomly kills me in one hit, even if I have full health.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 14, 2010)

Chapter 9 spolier

*Spoiler*: __ 



Technically Fang is the oldest and Vanille is the second oldest they have jsut been a Crystall for a few hundred years


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 14, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> Any broptips on
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Death-reducing accesories. 

Angel halo and whatnot. ( i assume you die from the blast he does, not his main sword attack)





IronElfie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Technically Fang is the oldest and Vanille is the second oldest they have jsut been a Crystall for a few hundred years



*Spoiler*: __ 



Crystal is eternity, you don't age in crystal form.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 14, 2010)

Touché

So is there any place to get the smokes/shrouds in chapter 11?


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 14, 2010)

IronElfie said:


> Touch?
> 
> So is there any place to get the smokes/shrouds in chapter 11?



There's this shop that sells them, don't remember when you unlock it though. It may be during titan's missions.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 14, 2010)

Haha, boy was I unpleasantly surprised when I was fighting those Spook monsters in Chapter 11 and one of them randomly summons a King Behemoth into the battle. That quickly got me to start spamming Fog on them.

Munchkins are my favorite enemies in this game.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 14, 2010)

Serah looks like 12.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 14, 2010)

I thought they were 16/17


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 14, 2010)

She's 18 like i just said.

In japan girls are petite like that, considered cute and all....i concur with that btw .


----------



## Helix (Mar 14, 2010)

So... I'm really liking Sazh out of the bunch. I think he is the best VA in the cast. Even though I am not an old guy, I can connect with his character the most since he seems more "human" than the others.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 14, 2010)

I want a Chocobo chick

Chapter 11

*Spoiler*: __ 



NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! What In Hell Have They Done To The Chocobo's Giveing Them Floppy Rabit Ears NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!





I won't argue with you Dreikoo


----------



## Fraust (Mar 14, 2010)

I just played for 10 hours straight. 

I'm so far behind everyone, though. Only chapter 5 I believe.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 14, 2010)

I apologize for the sudden intrusion, but I want to ask how are you guys (the people that are playing FFXIII) feeling about this game?


----------



## Fraust (Mar 14, 2010)

Adachi said:


> I apologize for the sudden intrusion, but I want to ask how are you guys (the people that are playing FFXIII) feeling about this game?



After my first day with it I fight as much as I can 'cause it's addicting! And linearity? Fucking assholes don't know what they're talking about, it's just as linear as FFX, just without towns.

I am truly in love.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just had the funnest fight in the game with Cid Raines.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm loving it and have been for 30hrs+ and I'm level grinding just now in Chapter 11 but I'm finding that more enjoyable than i have in other FF games.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 14, 2010)

It's probably my second or third favorite FF along with FFX. It's extremely fun, and looks absolutely gorgeous, and there are some incredibly epic boss fights (Chapters 5 and 10 were particular favorites of mine).


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 14, 2010)

Alright guys, just discovered the ultimate way to upgrade weapons, but it's not doable until chapter 11. First step is to do marks until you get the R&D store item (I believe it's mark 7). They sell ultracompact reactors there (for 50,000 gil) that will give you 40,000 EXP towards your weapon. If you pump in enough of the crappier items to get a 3x Bonus, this gives you 120,000 experience at once. I did this one time and got my level 15 Malboro Wand (Tier 2 weapon) to level 36. 21 levels at once... freaking amazing XD


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 14, 2010)

how did you get the gill to aford that??


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 14, 2010)

I hope you don't mind me asking, but where's the gil farming spot on chapter 9?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 14, 2010)

I saved it all from Chapter 9. I never find myself buying anything, so I had about 90k lying around. Now I just sell all my loot since I also have an item that increases drop rates. They don't sell for much, but it adds up over time.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 14, 2010)

You guys really shouldn't be grinding like that before finishing the game, i didn't and everything was doable and challenging at the same time.


Save that for after you beat the game with the missions and turtle farming where each drop is 150k.

Oh and be sure to repair Vanille's robot. It'll give you 3 platinum ingots.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 14, 2010)

FFXIII is cool because for this game the great team led by Yoshinori Kitase came back. This team is behind FF7, 8, 10 and 10-2 with some really big names : Motomu Toriyama ( FF10, 10-2 ) for Story and Conception, Tetsuya Nomura ( FF7 ) for character design, Isamu Kamikokuryou ( FF12 ) for art lead, Toshiro Tsuchida ( FF10 ) for the battle system and Takeshi fucking Nozue ( FF7 Advent Children ) for the CG movies.

Uematsu didn't make any music for this game, he's already busy with FF14.

Now you understand why you get some FFX vibe.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 14, 2010)

Sin said:


> Pearlwig Staff has a higher overall max magic than the Belladonna Wand (140), but not by much (the Wand's max magic is 131). I'd definitely recommend going with Belladonna, it has an improved debuff rate, AND good magic stats. None of Vanille's weapons really have good abilities besides that one.
> 
> Power Circle is a good choice. It has the second highest max strength of any of Snow's weapons.
> 
> I would definitely recommend Deneb Duellers over his defaults, they may not look to your liking, but they have a max magic of 249, compared to his default wep (Vega 42s) which has a max of 139.


Oh, I guess it's a good idea about going for Vanille's extra ability. I'll be sure to equip and upgrade that wand then.

And for some strange reason I was actually referring to STR stats regarding Sazh on my previous post. Everytime that it turns into a Sazh/Vanille-only party, I always make Sazh a Commando and Vanille as a Ravager.

I wasn't really looking at the bigger picture, I'm sure Sazh isn't going to be a powerhouse in the later game, and he'll probably just fall back into a Ravager and a buff/debuffer =[

Besides I don't really think it matters for Sazh, not sure if he's someone I'd like to add to my most powerful/favorite party anyways. But I'll be sure to consider the Denebs though, he'd make for a great mage with it I guess.

And oh, I think I remember reading somewhere that you've got a stage 2 Gladius? Just a quick question, did the look of the sword change? 


I think I might boot up my game today and carry on, I'm a bit behind than everyone else in this thread. I think I'm clocked at 30 hours, and literally just started Chapter 9 in Lindblum. I'll be sure to finally read the weapons FAQs soon.


----------



## Sin (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm at 30 hours too, I've been farming on Chapter 9, so I'm actually barely ahead of you. Most people here are at 10/11 now though.

Also, I look at Sazh as a ravager, since from now on we should have the full party going forward. I won't use him too much, but a later weapon of his (decent magic AND increased chain bonus) could make him an useful addition even if his overall magic power isn't as high as Hope's or Vanille's.

And yeah, the looks of the weapons do change, though not by much (Helter-Skelter is essentially a darker version of Gladius; same with Hawkeye and Eagletalon).


----------



## Draffut (Mar 14, 2010)

So, what's the best method of upgrading gear? I am in chapter 10 or 11 (I've lost track)
*Spoiler*: __ 



I just got Hope's Eidolian, which was pretty easy for an Eidolon fight


 I've yet to level a single item.  Thinking I should start to do it now, as I am no longer 5 staring 90% of the fights.



Sin said:


> Also, I look at Sazh as a ravager, since from now on we should have the full party going forward. I won't use him too much, but a later weapon of his (decent magic AND increased chain bonus) could make him an useful addition even if his overall magic power isn't as high as Hope's or Vanille's.



I like him as a Synergist, as he has nice ones like Haste.

For me the mains are like:
Sazh:  Syn
Snow: Sent
Fang/Light: Com
Hope: Med
Vanille: Sab

Everyone but Fang as Rav backup, so I don't really focus anyone on it.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 14, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> I saved it all from Chapter 9. I never find myself buying anything, so I had about 90k lying around. Now I just sell all my loot since I also have an item that increases drop rates. They don't sell for much, but it adds up over time.



Did you grind it in chapter 9? I only have enough for one of those things.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 14, 2010)

How many chapters are there?


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 14, 2010)

13, of course lol.


----------



## BVB (Mar 14, 2010)

Which accessoires do you use mostly?


----------



## Masurao (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm trying to farm some Adamantoise for their rare Gold Igots drops which sell apparently at 150k. I'm not nearly strong enough to beat them the traditional way, so I use Vanille's summon in combination with her Death spell to try and get an easy kill. It's worked, but the drop is rather rare.


----------



## Sin (Mar 14, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> So, what's the best method of upgrading gear? I am in chapter 10 or 11 (I've lost track)
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


40 Sturdy Bones (for 3x EXP Multiplier), the rest (all at once) of the highest possible material you can buy.

Also, I can still use Sazh as a synergist while keeping him mainly a ravager (he has one of the few weapons that speed up chains AND have good stats). So that's mostly my plan.


----------



## Newton (Mar 14, 2010)

200k CP in tha bank and counting


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 14, 2010)

How you get that much bro? Any particular enemy that hands out a lot or are you just grinding that friend like it owes you money?


----------



## Sin (Mar 14, 2010)

Susano said:


> 200k CP in tha bank and counting


What chapter are you doing it at?


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 14, 2010)

Aster Protoflorian is fucking frustrating, but I'll get him.


----------



## Newton (Mar 14, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> How you get that much bro? Any particular enemy that hands out a lot or are you just grinding that friend like it owes you money?




*Spoiler*: _chapter 11_ 



 At first I grinded Rangda (the little blue birds that summon shit like King Behemoths to fight) There a ledge in the Steppe with 4 of them around a Treasure Sphere, you can walk away until the ledge isn't in your minimap anymore to respawn them. They are fairly easy even when just starting C11 and give ~3k CP per fight, I did those til I could more or less comfortably kill everything in the Steppe, and then went around in order to "reveal" the entire area, fighting everything I felt like

Then I grinded a bit more, and here I am now

Also, don't confuse them with Leyaks, which are easier versions of them, but give piss poor CP


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 14, 2010)

Sin said:


> I'm at 30 hours too, I've been farming on Chapter 9, so I'm actually barely ahead of you. Most people here are at 10/11 now though.
> 
> Also, I look at Sazh as a ravager, since from now on we should have the full party going forward. I won't use him too much, but a later weapon of his (decent magic AND increased chain bonus) could make him an useful addition even if his overall magic power isn't as high as Hope's or Vanille's.
> 
> And yeah, the looks of the weapons do change, though not by much (Helter-Skelter is essentially a darker version of Gladius; same with Hawkeye and Eagletalon).


My screen died as soon as I booted the game up 

Now I'm playing on a 42 inch plasma =[


I'm currently clocked at 37 hours on chapter 9. I went ahead and upgraded to a stage 2 Gladius to see if the weapon changed or not, and wow, SE went lazy and gave it the "sanctum treatment" 

They must've been like, "so yeah, it's nearly lunchtime to let's keep the same enemy shape and sizes, but let's change the colour palette so they look stronger" ;____;

I better see some changes in Stage 3 else I'll rage. Or maybe I should look up some Youtube videos now and save myself from disappointment later >__>

I think I'll just upgrade S2 Gladius to max, keep a maxed out Hawkeye/Bladed Lance/Power Circle and then move on, I really can't be bothered with farming right now.

And sidequests, should I leave it for postgame or what?


----------



## Sin (Mar 14, 2010)

I've upgraded all my Stage 2 weapons to Lv. 30 or higher (Malboro Wand, Eagletalon, and Helter-Skelter), and left Sazh's, Snow's, and Fang's weapons at maxed out Stage 1.

And I haven't been farming long, this spot is much faster than Ch 7's.


----------



## Creator (Mar 14, 2010)

Last quick question. You know how in FFX you can go back to different places you have been and do explore and such, can you do a similar thing in this game?

I mean, can i go back to Chapter 9 and kill people, or is it such that once i pass it, its gone forever?


----------



## Toreno (Mar 14, 2010)

Is there a way to get gill in Ch. 10 and so on?


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 14, 2010)

Look at this, they might do a XIII-2:



> While building teams is now in the hands of the player, the responsibility of building the unique worlds of Pulse and Cocoon rested firmly on the shoulders of the Final Fantasy creators. Even after playing a mere five hours, it feels to me that there is much more to this universe than this story. It seems obvious to continue adventures on these two worlds in a direct sequel. So, will there be a Final Fantasy XIII-2? The men laugh and begin to answer very diplomatically: “That depends on how well the game sells in the West!” But after pressing a bit, Kitase concedes he would very much like to do a direct sequel. “In the past three years we worked both on the world and on the various systems. Creating these systems isn’t very glamourous and can frankly be a bit boring. If we could do a XIII-2, we could direct all our attention to the story and refine what we have already built.”
> 
> This is an advantage which will not exist for the team that might create Final fantasy XV (XIV is already announced as an MMO). Every numbered Final Fantasy game stands on its own, and is created starting with a blank slate. Still, elements carry over to become canon, like chocobo, crystals, and archetypcal spells. What elements of FFXIII would Kitase like to carry over into future Final Fantasies?
> 
> “We do not know if there will be a XV. This depends a lot on the success of XIII. Also, it is difficult to pinpoint elements that are typical Final Fantasy. They are mostly invisible: part of the DNA of the game, that everyone recognizes as typical Final Fantasy. But if there is a XV, I hope the way we wrote our characters carries over. We strived to create believable people of flesh and blood. They are not robots. And they are not super heroes. I hope this humanity is something we will see again.”



Source : 

----

Currently fighting 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Barthandelus



What a son of a bitch.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 14, 2010)

Where do you get the gladius? I think I missed it, lol.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 14, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Where do you get the gladius? I think I missed it, lol.



You get it near the beginning of the game. I don't know where exactly it is though.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 14, 2010)

CJew - I got a lot of 5 stars during that chapter, so a ton of Incentive Chips. I also mostly just sell my loot. Also, don't be afraid to do that huge XP thing, XP carries over after you've transformed a weapon.


----------



## Sin (Mar 14, 2010)

They better make a XV 

FF games are basically all I buy these days


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 14, 2010)

Sin said:


> They better make a XV
> 
> FF games are basically all I buy these days



FF is too important to stop at XIII 

But man I cringed when Kitase said that FF was "like watching a movie". If they wanted to do that then they should just make movies instead.

This is a *very poor* use of the video game medium so I hope XV will not follow in XIII's footsteps. Gameplay should tell a story in this medium, not cut-scenes. That's what we have the films for.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 14, 2010)

I like the cutscenes... it's what we're working for by doing all that fighting!


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 14, 2010)

I thought we were working to know what happens next...

You can do that without cutscenes.


----------



## Sin (Mar 14, 2010)

I really like the "Datalog"

It helps get a bunch of awesome info


----------



## Gnome (Mar 14, 2010)

are you serious? i ignore the datalog.

Cutscenes are one of my favorite parts about Rpgs.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 14, 2010)

You can't revisit locations visited before Chapter 11. Also, I read the Datalog every time there's a new entry, Sin


----------



## Gnome (Mar 14, 2010)

i would imagine you can go back and do stuff after completing the game, haven't beaten the game yet though so idk.


----------



## Creator (Mar 14, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> You can't revisit locations visited before Chapter 11. Also, I read the Datalog every time there's a new entry, Sin



No way!!!! I cant go back to Chapter 9 and Gil farm?  

But did Square Enix do this to me.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 14, 2010)

In chapter 11, I am finding green circles on the ground that lead to other ones, often with items on the other side.  But I cannot use them like the blue ones.  what gives?



Yagami-Kun said:


> Currently fighting
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



He's actually my favorite boss in the game so far.  Difficult without it making you rely on flukes of luck like the boss after him or anything.



Gnome on Fire said:


> are you serious? i ignore the datalog.



I read the datalog on the Fal'Cie whenever they pop up, and that alone let me understand what was going on much earlier than the cutscenes let you know.  I am sure if you read it all, everything in the game would be basically explained.


----------



## Newton (Mar 14, 2010)

Creator said:


> No way!!!! I cant go back to Chapter 9 and Gil farm?
> 
> But did Square Enix do this to me.



Gil farming in Chapter 9 is slower than what is available later on


*Spoiler*: __ 



Perfume


----------



## Masurao (Mar 14, 2010)

This Platinum Ingot farming is going fairly well....600k so far. The Connoisseur Catalog certainlty helps with the Adamntoise drop rate.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 14, 2010)

I've never touched the Datalog either 

Apart from this one time a couple of minutes ago when I was trying to find an answer to "Why do two commandos attack different enemies at the same time" >___> Is Fang just trolling me hard, or am I doing it wrong?



Creator said:


> No way!!!! I cant go back to Chapter 9 and Gil farm?
> 
> But did Square Enix do this to me.


If you're already on chapter 11, then what's the point of going back to fight small fry?

Go do your grinding in Gran Pulse, you can't go wrong XD


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 14, 2010)

Holy hell was Ch. 10 long. I was starting to reminisce of tower in XII. So far nothing in Ch. 11 seems too hard besides what I already can tell I have no chance of fighting aka our lovely giants. Guess it's time to get at least one of my weapons past lvl. 1. 

Btw, for those that can choose, who is everyone currently using? Using Fang, Light, and Hope/Vanille for now though might change the latter to Sazh. Haste is just so delicious.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 14, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Holy hell was Ch. 10 long. I was starting to reminisce of tower in XII. So far nothing in Ch. 11 seems too hard besides what I already can tell I have no chance of fighting aka our lovely giants. Guess it's time to get at least one of my weapons past lvl. 1.
> 
> Btw, for those that can choose, who is everyone currently using? Using Fang, Light, and Hope/Vanille for now though might change the latter to Sazh. Haste is just so delicious.



I'm using Light, Snow, and Sazh.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 14, 2010)

Lightninig, Hope, Fang/Vanille here.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 14, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Btw, for those that can choose, who is everyone currently using? Using Fang, Light, and Hope/Vanille for now though might change the latter to Sazh. Haste is just so delicious.



Snow/Sazh/Hope

Start of big fights I uber buff.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 14, 2010)

Lightning, Snow, Sazh. Sazh as the leader


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 14, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> He's actually my favorite boss in the game so far.  Difficult without it making you rely on flukes of luck like the boss after him or anything.



Ah man, you're making me feel like a noob  

He got me twice. Will go fight him for a third time now, how did you beat him?


----------



## Newton (Mar 14, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Holy hell was Ch. 10 long. I was starting to reminisce of tower in XII. So far nothing in Ch. 11 seems too hard besides what I already can tell I have no chance of fighting aka our lovely giants. Guess it's time to get at least one of my weapons past lvl. 1.
> 
> Btw, for those that can choose, who is everyone currently using? Using Fang, Light, and Hope/Vanille for now though might change the latter to Sazh. Haste is just so delicious.



Have you gotten to the Steppe yet?


----------



## Draffut (Mar 14, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Ah man, you're making me feel like a noob
> 
> He got me twice. Will go fight him for a third time now, how did you beat him?



Light/Snow/Healer. (I prefer Hope, cause Vanille's debuffs are useless on the boss) Librascope all 5 parts at once at the start, each piece of armor is weak to a different element so this helps a lot.  Then keep a medic up and Destroy each piece of armor 1 at a time.  Then just tank and spank the boss.  When he does that massive charge up nuke thing, switch everyone to *offensive* and pummel him until you hear like a shattering noise, then switch to healing.  Having a Med/Med/Sent paradigm helps when theings get hectic.  Also, buffs are nice, but i would wait till the armor is gone before you do it.

If you havn't been neglecting Light's healing tree, she should have Raise, which helps also.


----------



## Sin (Mar 14, 2010)

If you read the datalog, everything about the story is explained. It's really incredibly useful. I love that they added that feature.

Also, loveless, commandos attack different enemies, no matter what(unless there's only one left). I time my attacks with Lightning so that fang and her attack while the ravager's "guard" is down.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 14, 2010)

Yup, running around the Steppe. If by difficulty spike, you guys meant the appearance of the Behemoth Kings then yeah, they are a bit hard but manageable (for now). Gonna run around some more and do some of the hunts though so I can see what the limits are.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 14, 2010)

fight a giant dinosaur thingy (forgot name) they're fun.


----------



## Newton (Mar 14, 2010)

An Adamantoise stepped on me


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 14, 2010)

All you guys talking about Chapter 10 and on, are sadly upsetting me. Stupid Uni had to give me 5 courseworks for one week but i can't wait to go on in the game and reach Pulse.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol, yeah I tried one of those for shits and giggles just now. I survived one round cause Fang was up in the air then I summoned my Eidolon and survived some more. Probably couldn't even pop a pimple on that thing with the damage I was doing.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 14, 2010)

Reksveks said:


> All you guys talking about Chapter 10 and on, are sadly upsetting me. Stupid Uni had to give me 5 courseworks for one week but i can't wait to go on in the game and reach Pulse.



I can put up screenshots of a giant dino turtle thing insta killing my entire team if it will make you feel better.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 14, 2010)

Susano said:


> An Adamantoise stepped on me



when i fought one it looked like it just took a step forward and the shock from the step killed my whole group.

edit: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



is that giant monster that was eating the Adamantoises in the game to fight?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 14, 2010)

^^ 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope so. He looks delicious.


----------



## Newton (Mar 14, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> when i fought one it looked like it just took a step forward and the shock from the step killed my whole group.
> 
> edit:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



At first I was like

Holy shit God of War 3 crossover!!@!

Then something someone said a bit after that hinted it was a Fal'cie

So maybe we'll get to fight it, maybe not, I haven't yet


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm running Fang, Lightning, Vanille (she has Marlboro staff and Imperilga is amazing). Probably should be playing as lightning though since having my Sentinel as a leader is pretty dangerous and has cost me some losses against Behemoth Kings... but I love Fang, and Bahamut.

I'm working on Mark number 10 atm, and I haven't grinded ever.


----------



## Newton (Mar 14, 2010)

The Eidolons are awesome until they go Gestalt, then they get kinda lame



cept Shiva cuz you tittyfuck while you fight


----------



## Draffut (Mar 14, 2010)

It's pretty bad when the fights on the way to mission monsters are harder than the monsters themselves.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 14, 2010)

My favorite is Brynhildr, he builds up his gestalt bar fast.


----------



## Newton (Mar 14, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> It's pretty bad when the fights on the way to mission monsters are harder than the monsters themselves.



I know exactly what you mean

the most irritating thing by far are the early missions, way too much walking through narrow paths


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 14, 2010)

Sin said:


> Also, loveless, commandos attack different enemies, no matter what(unless there's only one left). I time my attacks with Lightning so that fang and her attack while the ravager's "guard" is down.


Oh good. I thought it was just me.

And yeah that's what I've been doing, pretty much. Keep Lighty as RAV until there's one person left then I raise hell on him 

I've probably grinded and spent way over 200,000 gil on upgrades now, I don't know what to do next. By the way, I'm changing Lighty to Axis Blade, gonna see if it's any decent ^^

Are you still grinding or have you moved along?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 14, 2010)

I gots Fang, Lightning, and then Hope. I did have Vanille in Hope's place, but upon realising that there was maybe too much girl-power for my xbox to contain I put a little boy in my squad to fulfill his harem. I'll probably do some CP grinding and then replace Hope with Snow later on, that man is mega strong.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, took down a Benemoth King (and 2 of those plants) with 5 stars.

But only becuase he didn't tranform and use his bullshit "1 shot your healer" attack.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm in chapter 9 now and the game is not really hard at all, in my opinion. There have been somewhat tough fights though and I have seen the game over screen a few times which is more than in your average Final Fantasy game but it's not so much about the game necessarily being difficult as much as it's about some of the fights working on a trial and error principle. But still, not saying the game isn't challenging and the battle system just gets better the further you play. It's great that you have to stay on your toes most of the time. Easily the best FF battle system in my opinion.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 14, 2010)

DragonSlayer said:


> I'm in chapter 9 now and the game is not really hard at all, in my opinion. There have been somewhat tough fights though and I have seen the game over screen a few times which is more than in your average Final Fantasy game but it's not so much about the game necessarily being difficult as much as it's about some of the fights working on a trial and error principle. But still, not saying the game isn't challenging and the battle system just gets better the further you play. It's great that you have to stay on your toes most of the time. Easily the best FF battle system in my opinion.



Most of the game is like that, but I found a few parts (The motocycles in chapter.... 7?  I think? and a few later enemies) are about 80% or more luck based.  If they use attack X you lose, otherwise, it's a normal fight.  Like those motocycles, they charge their gattling gun, and since Provoke is not 100% success rate, far to often (more than once) Hope was killed becuase Provoke didn't connect the first 3 times I cast it.  Or the Wyvern things in the woods.  who have the "Suspectible to Poison" notation, but you have to cast poison on them 6-7 times before it sticks, and then it will only stay for about 10 seconds sometimes.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 14, 2010)

DragonSlayer said:


> I'm in chapter 9 now and the game is not really hard at all, in my opinion. There have been somewhat tough fights though and I have seen the game over screen a few times which is more than in your average Final Fantasy game but it's not so much about the game necessarily being difficult as much as it's about some of the fights working on a trial and error principle. But still, not saying the game isn't challenging and the battle system just gets better the further you play. It's great that you have to stay on your toes most of the time. Easily the best FF battle system in my opinion.



Game jumps in difficulty around chapter 11. don't worry.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 14, 2010)

Snow isn't really strong damage wise, he is just an amazing tank for this point in the game (chapter 11).

Sazh also has retardedly high amounts of HP for a support character/caster o_O


----------



## Gnome (Mar 14, 2010)

Snow had 3.5k hp when i started chap 11. my other characters weren't even at 2k yet.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 14, 2010)

DragonSlayer said:


> Easily the best FF battle system in my opinion.



I still prefer the old system


----------



## Newton (Mar 14, 2010)

Girl Power is teh sex

I remember the first time I was winning a fight against a King Behemoth

It had transformed, but was almost staggered, I was using COM/SEN/MED at one point just to heal up

"Vanille, move away from Fang"
"Vanille, get the fuck out of the way"
"WHAT THE FUCK VANILLE MOVE"
"Sunder"
"FUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK"


----------



## Masurao (Mar 14, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Game jumps in difficulty around chapter 11. don't worry.



Well yeah it does, but if you grind in Maw of the Abyss for a few hours for CP alot of things in Steppe become fairly easy. Though I must say that Barthedus's second fight was fairly challenging.


----------



## Newton (Mar 14, 2010)

Masurao said:


> Well yeah it does, but if you grind in Maw of the Abyss for a few hours for CP alot of things in Steppe become fairly easy. Though I must say that Barthedus's second fight was fairly challenging.



Fighting the easier monsters at the Steppe is more efficient


----------



## Masurao (Mar 14, 2010)

Susano said:


> Fighting the easier monsters at the Steppe is more efficient



You can do either really. I tend to use Maw moreso, since a about a 20-30 min run back and forth through it nets me about 90,000 CP. I haven't kept track of how much Steppe gives me, but I tend to build up CP fairly quickly there too.


----------



## Newton (Mar 14, 2010)

Fair enough 


It should be noted for those who don't want to that grinding isn't necessary

I just enjoy it


----------



## Draffut (Mar 14, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Snow had 3.5k hp when i started chap 11. my other characters weren't even at 2k yet.



I've been in chapter 11 for a while now, and Snow only has 2,900 hp (before items)


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 14, 2010)

I can't wait for the Steppe part. I bet I'm going to be wasting like 20 hours there just exploring, doing side-quests and grinding. D:


----------



## Gnome (Mar 14, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I've been in chapter 11 for a while now, and Snow only has 2,900 hp (before items)



i gave him 2 health accessories


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah, I'm on my twelfth mark and Snow is sitting at 3200. Sazh has 2700 o_O They both have 56k CP to spend though. Also, lol, hope has 1755 and that's with a Bangle on... wtf.

Geiseric was an awesome boss... he was in the middle of using his dominating fist on me when I stopped him mid-swing, one of the most frightening and also epic moments for me, haha.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 14, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Yeah, I'm on my twelfth mark and Snow is sitting at 3200. Sazh has 2700 o_O They both have 56k CP to spend though. Also, lol, hope has 1755 and that's with a Bangle on... wtf.
> 
> Geiseric was an awesome boss... he was in the middle of using his dominating fist on me when I stopped him mid-swing, one of the most frightening and also epic moments for me, haha.



Do you have to do the marks in order?  I just finished #5, and am running around looking for the next one.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 14, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> i gave him 2 health accessories



My big one is on Hope, cause he likes to eat attacks with his wizard flesh.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm have fifnished the 17th mission and the only other one i can find is the 54th which oneshots me


----------



## Sin (Mar 14, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Oh good. I thought it was just me.
> 
> And yeah that's what I've been doing, pretty much. Keep Lighty as RAV until there's one person left then I raise hell on him
> 
> ...


I'm still at it.

I'm where I want to be weapons-wise (Helter Skelter, Eagletalon, Malboro Wand all over 30), now I'm doing a bit of accessory upgrades, then I'm moving on.

I'll probably knock out Chapter 9 tonight.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 14, 2010)

You don't have to do them in order. Certain C'ieth stones seem to activate after you finish other ones, though. I'm just looking for the ones that are blinking and going for those, lol.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 14, 2010)

Has anyone found a good way to get gill in chapter 11


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 14, 2010)

Nope, sadly. Might have Vanille's level 3 if I did  Right now I'm just using a max levelled Collector's Catalog to get more drops to sell :\


----------



## Masurao (Mar 14, 2010)

IronElfie said:


> Has anyone found a good way to get gill in chapter 11



Yes, but you have to have you Crystalrium at Stage 9, which means you have to progress, and beat the main boss of Chapter 11. Then you can come back and fight the Adamantoise. Make Vanille learn the death spell, then summon Hec. the Adamantoise will automatically fall over, and spam Death until it dies. Might need to retry a couple times. It drops Platinum Ingots which sell for 150k. Having the upgraded catlog will help with the drop rates.

Edit: Hit retry when it gets up.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 14, 2010)

Dang, well, I guess I know what to do once I'm tired of mark hunting, lol.


----------



## Newton (Mar 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _mission 12_ 



Dumbest fight to date

Difficulty depended on the positioning of your fucking characters


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 14, 2010)

After mission 14

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chocobo hunting could be quite good for gill if you get the right items though


----------



## Draffut (Mar 14, 2010)

Susano said:


> *Spoiler*: _mission 12_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fang's Eidolion fight was like that for me.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 14, 2010)

Sin said:


> I'm still at it.
> 
> I'm where I want to be weapons-wise (Helter Skelter, Eagletalon, Malboro Wand all over 30), now I'm doing a bit of accessory upgrades, then I'm moving on.
> 
> I'll probably knock out Chapter 9 tonight.



You have level 30 weapons in chapter 9?

No wonder people think this game is easy.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 14, 2010)

Masurao said:


> Yes, but you have to have you Crystalrium at Stage 9, which means you have to progress, and beat the main boss of Chapter 11. Then you can come back and fight the Adamantoise. Make Vanille learn the death spell, then summon Hec. the Adamantoise will automatically fall over, and spam Death until it dies. Might need to retry a couple times. It drops Platinum Ingots which sell for 150k. Having the upgraded catlog will help with the drop rates.
> 
> Edit: Hit retry when it gets up.



At which point of the game do you lose the possibility to come back doing missions and fight the adamantoise ?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 14, 2010)

@Susano - that isn't true at all. My party was basically clustered together the whole time (worst position possible) and I managed to win. You just need to make sure you destroy his fist ASAP after he uses the Might move. Optimally you wait and stagger it as he initiates his Dominating Fist move.

Having a double Medic Paradigm for a quick heal after Concussive Blow (or Pulverizing Blow, whatever it's called) makes him very manageable, since he doesn't use it consecutively.


----------



## Newton (Mar 14, 2010)

I know, I was just saying that when they are spread out, the fight is much much faster


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 14, 2010)

Well yeah, but that's almost always the case, lol. I see the party spreading out as just a random passive bonus/advantage.


----------



## Sin (Mar 14, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> You have level 30 weapons in chapter 9?
> 
> No wonder people think this game is easy.


I've never complained about the level of difficulty of any FF.

I overlevel and I'm aware of the effect that has on the difficulty of enemies 

Can't help myself though, I love the grind 

Plus, I wanna be prepared for this impossible Chapter 11 I've been hearing so much about.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 14, 2010)

Sin said:


> I've never complained about the level of difficulty of any FF.
> 
> I overlevel and I'm aware of the effect that has on the difficulty of enemies
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]_p73PZIDQuA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Creator (Mar 14, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Well yeah, but that's almost always the case, lol. I see the party spreading out as just a random passive bonus/advantage.



It makes little difference to be honest. There is not 'Double damage when you hit the back' policy, so it makes little difference.

The real difference in being spread out is that when your opponent uses a wide attack, it will only hit one person rather then the whole team. 


Actually, this is a part that partly annoys me. Why couldnt they have a battle system which involved this and the free mobility of Crisis Core or KH.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 14, 2010)

Low health is the biggest issue in Chapter 11, imo.

@Creator - in most FFs, your entire party gets hit by AoE moves, this gives you a slight chance to avoid them.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 14, 2010)

Btw, those little cute looking ram things are totally a tribute to the demonic Yans from FFIX. No wonder those things survive among the other beasts. 

And I just noticed that if you move your character around in the same spot for a bit, they get winded and have to catch their breath.


----------



## Newton (Mar 14, 2010)

Any uses for gold nuggets other than selling for gil?


----------



## Newton (Mar 14, 2010)

1 minute

6600 CP

:ho


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 14, 2010)

Eh... I'm just not too good at this game. I'm getting faster with the paradigm shifts, but that boss you fight alone with Hope dropped Fang for me eventually. Next time . . . restocking potions!


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 14, 2010)

Susano said:


> Any uses for gold nuggets other than selling for gil?



Not that i could find but they give good gil


----------



## Masurao (Mar 14, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> At which point of the game do you lose the possibility to come back doing missions and fight the adamantoise ?



I know you _can_ leave Pulse after you beat the boss at the end of chapter 11. I'm pretty sure you can return post-game, and try and 5 star any missions you want/missed afterwards. You can backtrack after you've beaten the boss in Chapter 11 though.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Dajh is the cutest character in a video game ever.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 14, 2010)

Gentleman said:


> I'm pretty sure Dajh is the cutest character in a video game ever.



Nah i think the Chocobo chick wins it but together they would just brak the consoles throught cuteness


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 14, 2010)

Japan thinks that every black male has huge afros. Probably assume they're born that way.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey now, Barret had a nice flat top in FFVII and some corn rolls in Advent Children. Besides, there aren't that many hairstyles to choose from unless they give black people the anime treatment.. aka give them long flowing colorful hair.


----------



## Newton (Mar 14, 2010)

I'll take the afro, thanks


----------



## Draffut (Mar 14, 2010)

Target time on that juggernaut fucker = 6 minutes my ass.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 14, 2010)

Sin said:


> I've never complained about the level of difficulty of any FF.
> 
> I overlevel and I'm aware of the effect that has on the difficulty of enemies
> 
> ...



THe only "impossible" thing are the dino's who will 1 shot you anyhow, they do an AoE stomp for about 5k+ to each party member...  Thats just one of the 2 feet...

and chapter 11 gives you a reason to grind in the missions, and better rewardsfor grinding anyhow.


----------



## Helix (Mar 14, 2010)

Aaahhh... Chapter 11 took me forever to finish. Stupid HP powerhouse bosses. 

Hopefully, I can finish this game tomorrow.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 15, 2010)

Well damn, Behemoth Kings + Deprotect on me = Ow. Stupid flowers. 

So yeah, hardest FF ever it is not. The difficulty spike seems more or less the same from previous FFs. Though trying to 5 star everything does make it more challenging which is good.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 15, 2010)

I've never struggled with any other FF game except maybe 4. This is definitely one of the hardest. This is as a non-grinder, of course. I'm going to stop doing Marks after I finish number 17 and continue the story. Don't have any weapons for anyone else to level. Also, Gold Nugges = win, they sell for like 60,000. Got my Marlboro Wand to max instantly


----------



## Newton (Mar 15, 2010)

So you upgrade whores

Lets say a weapon needs 26k exp to max (become *) but I pump 200k exp into it in 1 large deposit

When I transform it, does the excess exp carry over?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes, it carries over.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 15, 2010)

uck doing that part where you stuck with chocobro and ms annoying voice.

killed 2 pulsework soldiers

and then 3 of those dog things did that charge move that does 200 ish damage

total of 600-700 damage 

chocobro died


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 15, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Yes, it carries over.



I was under the impression it didn't carry over so it was just wasted. :x


----------



## Corran (Mar 15, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Nope, sadly. Might have Vanille's level 3 if I did  Right now I'm just using a max levelled Collector's Catalog to get more drops to sell :\



Where do I find the Collector's Catalog? Is it in chapter 11 because I'm near the end of chapter 10. I think.....


----------



## Draffut (Mar 15, 2010)

So, I went into the cave in Chapter 6 with the rolling Fal'Cie looking for a mission.  No luck on the mission, now I just rode the Fal'Cie, and am a long way from where I want to be.  Is there any way to get back to the starting region without backtracking through this whole place?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah, you get it for beating a mark, though you could buy it if you happen to have a spare 100k.

Also, Lightning's Hauteclaire is a little garbage in that it has this ability called Stagger Lock, so she can't stagger enemies... but I somehow triggered a hidden ability called Random: Instant Chain that fills the chain gauge... and I'm wondering if I should run with this weapon now, lol. Would probably be great with Aggression/Double Commandos and Sazh to pump haste.


----------



## Newton (Mar 15, 2010)

Corran said:


> Where do I find the Collector's Catalog? Is it in chapter 11 because I'm near the end of chapter 10. I think.....




*Spoiler*: __ 



 you get one as the reward of mission 8






Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> So, I went into the cave in Chapter 6 with the rolling Fal'Cie looking for a mission.  No luck on the mission, now I just rode the Fal'Cie, and am a long way from where I want to be.  Is there any way to get back to the starting region without backtracking through this whole place?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Have you been doing missions? I dunno where you are, but maybe you can use the way stones


----------



## Fraust (Mar 15, 2010)

Bought the game yesterday at noon and I'm at chapter 11 (24 hours clocked). 

I need to grind just a bit because 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Cid was a complete bitch... I'm not taking this playthrough seriously (since I'm getting it for the 360 after) so I won't be doing a lot of the missions or grinding for hours, but I keep dying.





*Spoiler*: _question about ... progression, I guess?_ 



So I'm at the beginning of Ch. 11 and I'm just grinding in Gran Pulse. I was wondering if anyone is at a point where the fights give them more than a measly 1000 or so CP? I was praying that eventually maybe they give a nice 3000 per fight?


----------



## Masurao (Mar 15, 2010)

Just got Growth Egg from Mission 55. God, that mission definately showed me the limits of my party. Even though they all have over 6000k heath the boss was brutal. Had to resort to cheap tactics to win. Death spam ftw. I'm not gonna even attempt other higher tier Mission bosses until post-game and get Tier 3 equipment/ max my Crystarium grid.

Growth Egg was worth the cheap win though.


----------



## Newton (Mar 15, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Bought the game yesterday at noon and I'm at chapter 11 (24 hours clocked).
> 
> I need to grind just a bit because
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Go to the save point where you initially entered the Steppe from and face your "objective". Bring up your map, follow the left edge of the map up a bit and you'll see another narrow passageway leading to some other area. At the mouth of this passageway just to the right is a small place with 2 ledges and a treasure sphere, there are 4 Rangdas around that sphere, that fight gives 3k exp and is pretty easy once you get accustomed.

When you're a bit stronger, walk towards your objective, after a long walk, you'll come to a Save Point near a Behemoth King and a passageway which, if you follow, you'll see a Behemoth King fighting a Megistotherian (huge dog thing), you'll always get a preemptive strike, and they're at half health, so Stagger the King, and Juggle him until he dies (otherwise he will transform, if that happens just hit Start->Select->Retry) and clean up the dog. I do this fight in about 45 seconds, and the payoff is 6600 cp, really fast. Backtrack just past the Save Point to respawn them


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 15, 2010)

God this stupid summon in chapter 11 is a bitch to beat...I hate fang...


----------



## Fraust (Mar 15, 2010)

Susano said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I can't wait to try it out tomorrow and get tons of levels! Thanks a bunch.

If I keep at my pace (10+ hours a day) I should definitely be able to beat the game by Saturday, right? Without going too hard on side stuff?


----------



## p0l3r (Mar 15, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Better then 10's and slightly better then 12's at times. Design is fine. Don't see how they took a step back, every FF is different. This one I consider great with a few problems.



I dont like the whole idea of a designated path you fallow where you dont travel in the world but a given path. I read the reviews and i'm not really impressed by the idea of it. I heard that it gets a little better at chapter 11 but thats near the end of the game. Plus the fact that you dont control other characters... There's not much I like about the game at this point.. .. I was expecting a evolved battle system like FFX2 with real time battles but, it changed to pressing x when bars fills up. It feels more like zeno saga then Final fantasy...


----------



## Newton (Mar 15, 2010)

p0l3r said:


> I dont like the whole idea of a designated path you fallow where you dont travel in the world but a given path. I read the reviews and i'm not really impressed by the idea of it. *I heard* that it gets a little better at chapter 11 but thats near the end of the game. Plus the fact that you dont control other characters... *There's not much I like about the game at this point*.. .. I was expecting a evolved battle system like FFX2 with real time battles but, it changed to pressing x when bars fills up. It feels more like zeno saga then Final fantasy...



Well your opinion is your own, but judging based on reviews without even playing it at all is pretty shallow. Most people find this battle system to be the most enjoyable out of any FF game so far especially since you are forced to stay on your toes for the battles that matter, even if you're overlevelled. Yes, its linear up til C11, but its not that horrible due to a really engaging storyline.

While C11 is when you're "nearing the end" 11-13 are much longer than 1-10

If you're a hardcore FF'er who likes the grind, then you'll easily be able to soldier through the first 10, and get to where you enjoy, and if you're not hardcore, then this is just like alot of other Single player games which just carry you through a storyline.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 15, 2010)

Hecantocheir I managed to beat on my first attempt... with 40 seconds left on the doom counter, haha. Juggernaut was stupid. I had to do a whole reassembly of equipment and paradigm assignments just to beat him... and the reward was a platinum bangle -_-

@Masurao - are you on Chapter 11?


----------



## p0l3r (Mar 15, 2010)

Susano said:


> Well your opinion is your own, but judging based on reviews without even playing it at all is pretty shallow. Most people find this battle system to be the most enjoyable out of any FF game so far especially since you are forced to stay on your toes for the battles that matter, even if you're overlevelled. Yes, its linear up til C11, but its not that horrible due to a really engaging storyline.
> 
> While C11 is when you're "nearing the end" 11-13 are much longer than 1-10
> 
> If you're a hardcore FF'er who likes the grind, then you'll easily be able to soldier through the first 10, and get to where you enjoy, and if you're not hardcore, then this is just like alot of other Single player games which just carry you through a storyline.



Well I have been watching my brother play it off and on for a few hours so I get the jist of the game already. My thoughts of this game are exactly like this review here      

I'm most likely gonna play the game anyways since it is final fantasy.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 15, 2010)

I think people in the west in particular have started judging all RPGs as WRPGs or something. WRPGs are the ones focused on a lot of character interaction, with tremendous maps and loads of NPCs with silly sidequests or nothing of consequence to say. This is a JRPG, I don't know why reviewers can't understand that, lol.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 15, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> @Masurao - are you on Chapter 11?



Yeah, I still am. Doing some monster hunts while farming for some Gil for upgrading purposes.  I could go on to Chapter 12 now, but meh I'm enjoying Pulse too much right now. Granted I can come back post-game and finish Monster Quest.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 15, 2010)

Lol, just curious b/c you're doing some ridiculously high missions XD. Like, I barely hit 4k with Snow and you're already sitting at 6k health o_O I'm working through the story since I want to do them consecutively, hitting number 20 atm (plus most of the story ones are tele-stones )

How did you get Death?


----------



## Masurao (Mar 15, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Lol, just curious b/c you're doing some ridiculously high missions XD. Like, I barely hit 4k with Snow and you're already sitting at 6k health o_O I'm working through the story since I want to do them consecutively, hitting number 20 atm (plus most of the story ones are tele-stones )
> 
> How did you get Death?



I've only done one really high mission, and that was 55. Most of the ones I've been doing are in the teens, 20's. The reason my heath is so high is I went ahead and did all the storyline parts of Chapter 11, and after you beat the main boss of Chapter 11 it unlocks "Stage 9" of the Crystarium (which gives Vanille access to Death, and also has alot of rather large heath boosters in it.) You can then backtrack or continue on with the story if you want.

My lowest is Hope at mid 6k, followed by Light/Fang/Sazh/Vanille at mid 7k, and Snow at low 10k. Take into account I've been at Pulse for a few days, and have grinded at ton too.  The growth egg which gives 2x cp gain also helped.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 15, 2010)

The max native HP is Snow's 30.000 while you can hit for 999.999 with a single hit, the discrepancy in damage done and HP you have is only gonna get larger lol.


Also, you guys really shouldn't be doing all these things before finishing the story lol. You can save after beating the final boss and go back to doing them. That way every part of the story will remain challenging and the grind you'll be doing won't be so inefficient that it now is with your gimpy lvl 9 crystarium.




Fraust said:


> Bought the game yesterday at noon and I'm at chapter 11 (24 hours clocked).
> 
> I need to grind just a bit because
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You sound like me lol. Lets see if you'll be maintaining your pace. I beat it in about 4.5 days total .


----------



## Masurao (Mar 15, 2010)

Time to attempt some 30's Monster Quest now. 

Edit @ Dreiko. How much does your Cryslarium expand in post-game?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 15, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> God this stupid summon in chapter 11 is a bitch to beat...I hate fang...



Bahamut may be the hardest to win over, but Mega Flare IS the attack that automatically breaks the damage limit. Getting Fang a fourth ATB bar helps a lot, too. 



p0l3r said:


> I dont like the whole idea of a designated path you fallow where you dont travel in the world but a given path. I read the reviews and i'm not really impressed by the idea of it. I heard that it gets a little better at chapter 11 but thats near the end of the game. Plus the fact that you dont control other characters... There's not much I like about the game at this point.. .. I was expecting a evolved battle system like FFX2 with real time battles but, it changed to pressing x when bars fills up. It feels more like zeno saga then Final fantasy...



Then I'm afraid you're not understanding the story. I feel like everyone complaining about the linearity haven't been paying attention to the story. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The L'Cie are wanted fugitives, so the last thing they're gonna do is travel out in the open and visit every town or city they come across... Didn't you see that PSICOM had already swarmed Palomporom, waiting specifically for the L'Cie? This is the first Final Fantasy where your party are neither considered heroes nor simple travellers - they don't have the luxury that Terra's, Yuna's or Cecil's groups had. If they enter a town or city, there's nothing to suggest they WOULDN'T be found out as soon as they barged into the first house they came across.




Also... Gambits made FFXII boring and easy, too. It's why you don't rely on it if you're a half decent gamer. The only time I ever use Auto-Battle is when Lightning is fighting as a Commando and thus the game would pick the same four Attack options as me. In no other class is Auto-Battle actually worth using, so why complain about it when you're the one using something you don't have to?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 15, 2010)

Sin said:


> I'm still at it.
> 
> I'm where I want to be weapons-wise (Helter Skelter, Eagletalon, Malboro Wand all over 30), now I'm doing a bit of accessory upgrades, then I'm moving on.
> 
> I'll probably knock out Chapter 9 tonight.


Oh wow, you already know what accessories you're going to be sticking with?

Right now I have 2 STR+50 for Lighty/Fang/Snow and MAG+50/Autoprotect for Hope (All Lvl 1) 

You see the pattern, and that's just what I'm going for for now. I won't be upgrading these since I actually want extra abilities instead of stats, and I'm sure they'll come in the later chapters.

I might keep upgrading weapons, but if I really can't be bothered anymore I'll move on, I can probably reach post-game if I start now XD


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 15, 2010)

Masurao said:


> Time to attempt some 30's Monster Quest now.
> 
> Edit @ Dreiko. How much does your Cryslarium expand in post-game?



You get a lvl 10 tier where there's nodes that give you large stat buffs and of course each role can get to lvl 5 with all the pluses that entails.


You're basically killing yourself doing these side-things now when you can still just play the story like you've been doing and then have fun with the extra stuff too instead of grinding your way silly through them. 


For me, just getting to see the rest of the story as fast as possible was motive enough but it turned out this is how you're meant to play the game. The makers said that if you did half the missions before going on, even the final boss would seem too easy.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 15, 2010)

Welp, i beat it and it is fucking amazing, last boss battle was a fucking breeze, which is kinda dissapointing.

Oh and i have Ultima Weapon level 30. Oh yeah.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 15, 2010)

I just want the stuff that gives Autohaste, Autofaith and Autobravery... 

I know they exist, since they were called the Dash Shoes, Devil's Talisman and Hero's Talisman respectively in the Japanese version. There's also what was called the Tetra Tiara, which gave Autoprotect, Autoshell, Autoveil and Autovigiliance.

I'm aiming for three of each, since that'd make Lightning, Hope and Fang pretty damn beastly. Just wish I knew how to get them...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 15, 2010)

@dreikoo: Wait till post-game till I do the sidequests then?



Wintrale said:


> I just want the stuff that gives Autohaste, Autofaith and Autobravery...
> 
> I know they exist, since they were called the Dash Shoes, Devil's Talisman and Hero's Talisman respectively in the Japanese version. There's also what was called the Tetra Tiara, which gave Autoprotect, Autoshell, Autoveil and Autovigiliance.
> 
> I'm aiming for three of each, since that'd make Lightning, Hope and Fang pretty damn beastly. Just wish I knew how to get them...


I'll help out with the Dash Shoes, I found it pretty interesting a couple of months ago, so I still remember it ^^

Text version:

Video version:
 v1
 v2

^^


edits;
oh, those who are upgrading weapons early on

I did more trial and error just now for a better material than Crankshaft/Turbojets and I found 3:

Mobius Coil: 2418 EXP (x3)
Superconductor: 1680 EXP (x3)
Perfectconductor: *2898* EXP (x3)

Just check your Enemy Intel for which enemies drop these, and you should be good. =]


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 15, 2010)

You can get Perfectconductor in chapter 9 (probably later as well) but they don't drop so often. I'm pretty sure there has to be a more effective way aka grinding gil and buying your own components. Still not sure what's the best way to grind money though, chapter 9 is pretty good but there has to be something better.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 15, 2010)

Susano said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been doing missions? I dunno where you are, but maybe you can use the way stones



I did the first 10-11 missions, and went in this cave looking for more.  I've past 2 unactivated missions, and none I can do, or ways to backtrack in sight,


----------



## Draffut (Mar 15, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> God this stupid summon in chapter 11 is a bitch to beat...I hate fang...



I actually found Vanille's one of the easier ones.  Just go Sab/Sent, and when you get hurt, Med/Sent.  Don't even bother trying to hit it.

Just spam Debuffs, even if you hit him with ones he is already afflicted with, you still get points.



Dreikoo said:


> Also, you guys really shouldn't be doing all these things before finishing the story lol. You can save after beating the final boss and go back to doing them. That way every part of the story will remain challenging and the grind you'll be doing won't be so inefficient that it now is with your gimpy lvl 9 crystarium.



Well, Chapter 11 so far is the first time in the game I can say with confidence that I have actually been having fun in the game, as most of the first 10 chapters were crap.  So I plan to sit here doing missions until I get bored of them.  That may be 2 hours, or 2 days.  But then, I may drop it for God of War 3 tommorow anyhow...



Dreikoo said:


> For me, just getting to see the rest of the story as fast as possible was motive enough but it turned out this is how you're meant to play the game. The makers said that if you did half the missions before going on, even the final boss would seem too easy.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I've found the story to be pretty lack-luster anyhow, SO that isn't a real incentive.

The first 9 chapters were just you running away constantly, with the game explaining how the majority of the story already happened before the game started.  Then come chapter 10, they tell you that even the small part you actually contributed was becuase the Fal'Cie wanted you to, and let you do it.

I don't feel like my actions have contributed a single thing to the storyline so far.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 15, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> You get a lvl 10 tier where there's nodes that give you large stat buffs and of course each role can get to lvl 5 with all the pluses that entails.
> 
> 
> You're basically killing yourself doing these side-things now when you can still just play the story like you've been doing and then have fun with the extra stuff too instead of grinding your way silly through them.
> ...



I figured as much, its that way with all final fantasy games. I didn't grind at all and kept going with the story, it made the game a bit more challenging which is a good thing, and i won't have a giant pause in the story where i decided to grind for 20 hours.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 15, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I figured as much, its that way with all final fantasy games. I didn't grind at all and kept going with the story, it made the game a bit more challenging which is a good thing, and i won't have a giant pause in the story where i decided to grind for 20 hours.



You sound like a proper RPG player who understands how these games work and are meant to be played, kudos. 


> @dreikoo: Wait till post-game till I do the sidequests then?


Precisely. (so, you didn't import after all ? )





Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Well, Chapter 11 so far is the first time in the game I can say with confidence that I have actually been having fun in the game, as most of the first 10 chapters were crap.  So I plan to sit here doing missions until I get bored of them.  That may be 2 hours, or 2 days.  But then, I may drop it for God of War 3 tommorow anyhow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I absolutely loved everything about this so it was just the game getting even better from chapter 11 on.

As for "your actions"...umm...this is not a Wrpg, you don't exist, the characters exist and the general theme of the game revolves around "the way things are" and how it sucks. If you've noticed, you can't really call anybody a villain in the game. It's more like the rules of the world itself being the enemy. This is a battle against destiny and you can't possibly expect for you to change anything when you're not all the way done with it. Suffice it to say that you're supposed to derive enjoyment form the characters more than from the happenings of the world and story, the storytelling itself emphasizes these elements quite a bit too while you know what part of the game towns and other world-related things take up .


----------



## Fraust (Mar 15, 2010)

Time for another 12 hour segment.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 15, 2010)

I think the strongest thing about the story is the characters but problem is the dialog still seems to be aimed at teens instead of adults. With crappy lines from snow, and all the emotional scenes being way to overblown it's hard to take it seriously. I do like the characters for the most part even with it's problems. But I think the story fails in comparison to the gameplay and especially amazing graphics.


----------



## Newton (Mar 15, 2010)

It wouldn't be final fantasy to me if the last boss wasn't putty 

I didn't properly "finish" X or XII until well after 300 hours

Regardless of how I'm "meant" to play the game, I'm gonna play the way that gives me most enjoyment, proper RPG player or not 


Anyway, I'm gonna head to Mah'habara soon, I've completed the Crystarium level 8 on 3 classes for my girls, hopefully I'll get enough CP through the rest of C11 to immeidately get Death when I expand


----------



## BVB (Mar 15, 2010)

Susano said:


> It wouldn't be final fantasy to me if the last boss wasn't putty
> 
> I didn't properly "finish" X or XII until well after 300 hours
> 
> Regardless of how I'm "meant" to play the game, I'm gonna play the way that gives me most enjoyment, proper RPG player or not



Especially X..

I was laughing at the lastboss after killing the judge and all black animas.

One month later a friend of mine told me how hard it was to beat jekkt. 
He didn't know how to grind properly in X.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 15, 2010)

I probably will finish the story atm and do the rest of the farming and missions later. I also don't like it when the last boss is a joke... a problem I've had in two or three FFs before b/c I do too many sidequests.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 15, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Precisely. (so, you didn't import after all ? )


Nah. 

Had too much collegework, I was playing other games and I had more important things to buy and wasn't completely ready to shell out 90 quid for something I can play a couple of months later. =/

I'm definitely going to look for a cheap (maybe used?) JP version of the game, though. You'll never experience this since you don't have the english version but... well  pretty much =/

I noticed the latter 2 straightaway


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 15, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> I think the strongest thing about the story is the characters but problem is the dialog still seems to be aimed at teens instead of adults. With crappy lines from snow, and all the emotional scenes being way to overblown it's hard to take it seriously. I do like the characters for the most part even with it's problems. But I think the story fails in comparison to the gameplay and especially amazing graphics.



It's still not terrible though. I mean, I expected a LOT worse from the reviews we got before it came out.

I think people were too harsh with it. Someone even said it was like watching a soap opera when it's clearly not on that level of shitty-ness.

Oh and I absolutely love the mythos of this world they created. Hopefully we'll see more of it.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 15, 2010)

Whelp, just killed a Cactuar, that was fun.



Karotte said:


> Especially X..
> 
> I was laughing at the lastboss after killing the judge and all black animas.
> 
> ...



Did he attempt to grind for it?  Of did he just play the game the normal way most reasonable people would, where that fight would be difficult?


----------



## BVB (Mar 15, 2010)

He played it the normal way.
I was the one grinding.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 15, 2010)

I love Cactuars! They're hilarious. 777,777 hp, 77 chain resistance, 777% to stagger, 777 damage attack, and they run retardedly fast.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 15, 2010)

So I'm in this giant room in Chapter 9 with a tonne of expandable bridges and stuff... And I thought I'd tally up the numbers of Crystals of each type for each character as of Stage 6 Crystarium...


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Lightning*
HP - 49 Crystals
Abilities - 27 Crystals
Strength - 35 Crystals
Magic - 34 Crystals

*Hope*
HP - 52 Crystals
Abilities - 15 Crystals
Strength - 31 Crystals
Magic - 34 Crystals

*Fang*
HP - 42 Crystals
Abilities - 23 Crystals
Strength - 38 Crystals
Magic - 24 Crystals

*Sazh*
HP - 52 Crystals
Abilities - 26 Crystals
Strength - 26 Crystals
Magic - 29 Crystals

*Snow*
HP - 29 Crystals
Abilities - 23 Crystals
Strength - 24 Crystals
Magic - 16 Crystals

*Vanille*
HP - 50 Crystals
Abilities - 22 Abilities
Strength - 31 Crystals
Magic - 32 Crystals




It's pretty interesting, if only because it shows you what kind of role each fulfills. In a sort of unrelated note... My team!

Lightning // 1160HP, 461Str, 241Mag // Helter-Skelter Lv21 // COM, RAV
Hope // 915HP, 132Str, 272Mag // Hawkeye Lv11 // RAV, MED
Fang // 1420HP, 323Str, 176Mag // Bladed Lance Lv24 // COM, SEN


----------



## Newton (Mar 15, 2010)

Hahaha the cutscene with Sazh and the Cactuar was hilarious


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 15, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> It's still not terrible though. I mean, I expected a LOT worse from the reviews we got before it came out.
> 
> I think people were too harsh with it. Someone even said it was like watching a soap opera when it's clearly not on that level of shitty-ness.
> 
> Oh and I absolutely love the mythos of this world they created. Hopefully we'll see more of it.



Yeah some reviewers went overboard. It's far from Soap level but at times it's really pushing it with those emotional scenes  However I've seen far worse in games. I agree though the world is pretty cool, I just hope verses tries to aim the story at adults. Dialog needs to age with the fans...


----------



## Fraust (Mar 15, 2010)

Susano said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I only got 2600CP. 

Does it have to be less than a minute? I literally got five stars with 1:01 or 1:10. I don't think there could be such a difference in CP from 15-25 seconds, could there?


----------



## Newton (Mar 15, 2010)

^ for which one? the Rangdas or the King?


----------



## Fraust (Mar 15, 2010)

The King. I know the Rangdas give a lot, but they always summon that ugly shit and waste my time.


----------



## Newton (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't understand

A king by itself gives 4k exp, and I'm doing the King vs. Magisto Right now and getting 6600

Hmm, lemme get a map


----------



## Fraust (Mar 15, 2010)

It's right by the path to the "Location" and by the save point like you said. I might try again when I' ma bit stronger because the first time the King transformed right when I staggered him and kicked my ass.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 15, 2010)

Chapter 11 boss 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Graaaah ! Fucking Barthandelus is back and he's pissed. The fight lasts hours and he haves gazillion HP !    ! what should I do ?

Lightning haves 4500 HP and 1100 Str and 900 Mgc
Snow 5500 HP 500 str and 500 mgc
Vanille 4500 HP 500 str 800 mgc

The bastard keeps damaging me so I have to go med/med/tank every once in a while to keep my team alive. I try debuffing him, it lasts seconds ... Fucking Bathandelus


----------



## Athrum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just got to chap.11, still hate the combat though :S


----------



## Newton (Mar 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Fraust_ 



 okay so the red circle is where you entered the Steppe from, The green circle is the Rangdas and the black circle is where the Behemoth King is fighting the dog



If they're fighting, you're always getting the preemp and they're at half health, then as long as you kill both, its 6600 for sure.

What I usually do is use Relentless Assault (COM/RAV/RAV) and just auto attack from the get go, 9/10 times, he is staggered and immediately is lauched, I then have to wait with my leader, hit auto battle, and then press triangle when 2 bars are filled (I press triangle at 2 bars even if the auto battle queued attacks taking 1 bar, followed by 2, meaning I will only get 1 attack off) this keeps him in the air just a bit, and he still hits the ground, but before he can transform, he is either launched again or is killed during transformation


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 15, 2010)

How can you be having trouble with stats like that, Yagami? Lol. Makes me a bit worried of how I'm going to fare... though I've always managed to pull through so far.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 15, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Nah.
> 
> Had too much collegework, I was playing other games and I had more important things to buy and wasn't completely ready to shell out 90 quid for something I can play a couple of months later. =/
> 
> ...



Wow...so you can't walk while having the smoke menu up now?

Sounds like an inane change to make lmao...the smoke will only last for so long and it only takes half a second to use one anyways...who would thing there's strategy in that lol.

Anyways, i got the import for the JP voices, the earlier release was just a bonus. Since you can understand it why didn't you get the JP version yourself now? I read it was quite cheaper now than when i got it.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 15, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> How can you be having trouble with stats like that, Yagami? Lol. Makes me a bit worried of how I'm going to fare... though I've always managed to pull through so far.



It's not that he's dangerous. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



He poisons you, remove your commands, debuff you and remove your own buffs. And he's more dangerous when his combo bar is full. And he casts Death on you when he's near defeats. I raged, he had fucking 2500 HP left when I died. Anyway defeated the bastard, took me 20mn


----------



## Fraust (Mar 15, 2010)

Okay this time I got 6600CP. Something was up the last time.

Thanks, though, Susano! Time to get strong as a mofo.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 15, 2010)

AAH NEVERMIND


----------



## Newton (Mar 15, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Okay this time I got 6600CP. Something was up the last time.
> 
> Thanks, though, Susano! Time to get strong as a mofo.



Tear that shit up bro


----------



## Newton (Mar 15, 2010)

LIGHTNING GET THE FUCK AWAY FROM FANG

YOU CANNOT TANK A WRECKING BALL

Edit: uuh, how much time does it take from when challenge wears off to when it is recasted

Cuz in that time he turned and wrecking balled Lightning

I'll come back to this later I guess, cuz its annoying


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 15, 2010)

Lol, I'm guessing Juggernaut? Just equip those Fire Charms/Fire resist stuff + Black Belts and they can all tank Wrecking Balls 

Also, super easy to beat that guy due to poor AI, just fill him with debuffs and odds are he'll never even USE wrecking ball, b/c he'll be busy trying to Steam Clean.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 15, 2010)

Updated my team now I'm on Chapter 10...

Lightning // 1230HP, 564Str, 251Mag // Helter-Skelter Lv23
Hope // 1025HP, 141Str, 388Mag // Hawkeye Lv15
Fang // 1310HP, 417Str, 186Mag // Bladed Lance *

The Chapter 9 boss was a pain 'til a friend told me Destrodo can be weakened if you go all out on him while he charges the attack. I died twice against him before I found that out.


----------



## Newton (Mar 15, 2010)

What's the reward for beating Juggs?

Also, what material do I need to upgrade the collector's catalog to the connoseuts or whatever


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 15, 2010)

I haven't gotten the right thing to upgrade Collector's yet. The Juggernaut is guarding a Platinum Bangle -_- He also only gives 3900 CP, rofl.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh great, just in time. Since we're talking about the catalog, I just beat 
*Spoiler*: __ 



raines


 and just unlocked it, should I buy? ^^



Dreikoo said:


> Wow...so you can't walk while having the smoke menu up now?
> 
> Sounds like an inane change to make lmao...the smoke will only last for so long and it only takes half a second to use one anyways...who would thing there's strategy in that lol.
> 
> Anyways, i got the import for the JP voices, the earlier release was just a bonus. Since you can understand it why didn't you get the JP version yourself now? I read it was quite cheaper now than when i got it.


The smoke menu doesn't bother me as much as the save point thing, to be honest.

I guess I fall into those types of people who feel extremely violated during that second where you have to let go of the stick 

And yeah they've gone down quite a bit now, but still more expensive than buying an english retail. Besides, I still gots to buy me Bad Company 2, and End of Eternity is just around the corner, so it might have to wait a little


----------



## Newton (Mar 15, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Oh great, just in time. Since we're talking about the catalog, I just beat
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, don't waste 100k on it, you get one as a reward for 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mission 8


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 15, 2010)

Susano said:


> Nope, don't waste 100k on it, you get one as a reward for
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Oh cool. I'll try and there as soon as I can, thanks for the info 

I'll just have to carry on with the story while filling up my grids, I guess. ^^


----------



## Velocity (Mar 15, 2010)

Woah... Having unlocked each role for everyone now...

Lightning seems to have an awesome Sentinel role, Hope's Saboteur looks amazing and Fang's Ravager is actually nicely spread out with a variety of single- and multi-targetting magicks.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 15, 2010)

Chptr 11


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just got into the chapter and...I got owned like shit by those gigantic monsters in Gran Pulse ;( And also the place is so vast and its quite annoying trying to find my way to the next destination and to make it even worse, the place is crawling with those monsters  XD 




Btw, any recommendation for Hope's weapon that is best to use?


----------



## Newton (Mar 15, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> I haven't gotten the right thing to upgrade Collector's yet. The Juggernaut is guarding a Platinum Bangle -_- He also only gives 3900 CP, rofl.



Fuck that, I'm not wasting my time for a platinum bangle which I already have

Also, found the material, its Minar Stone, for 60k at The Motherlode


*Spoiler*: _Mid Chapter 11_ 



Vanille's Eidolon was superrr easy, just force casted deprotect the whole fight, finished on my first go

The whole time during the cutscene afterwards I'm shouting at my screen


KISS HER


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 15, 2010)

Advice : if somehow Vanille ask you to fix some tiny robot 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Freakin' do it ! it gives you some platine, gold and awesome stuff to lvlup your weapons


----------



## Masurao (Mar 15, 2010)

Just got to Chapter 13, and some portals opened up to allow for last minute backtracking. Why did one have to be Gran Pulse...its so tempting to go back.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 15, 2010)

Masurao said:


> Just got to Chapter 13, and some portals opened up to allow for last minute backtracking. Why did one have to be Gran Pulse...its so tempting to go back.



Best news ever, I feared that I might lose any opportunity to go back.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 15, 2010)

Susano said:


> Fuck that, I'm not wasting my time for a platinum bangle which I already have
> 
> Also, found the material, its Minar Stone, for 60k at The Motherlode
> 
> ...



Oh, cool, I'll updgrade that as soon as I can then, I have quite a few Mnar Stones lying around now (Chocobos and treasure chests).


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 10_ 



Bahamut took one minute to do >__>

Okay okay, I lied. It took a minute and a second to make him submit, what gives?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 15, 2010)

Don't upgrade the Survival Guide w/ the catalyst item... it turns into the Collector's Catalog and costs you a Uraninite, which is fairly rare >_< Connoisseur Catalog seems awesome, though.


----------



## BVB (Mar 15, 2010)

Any advice on endgame accessoires? 

I'm still not sure what to use and upgrade. >_>


----------



## Newton (Mar 15, 2010)

Karotte said:


> Any advice on endgame accessoires?
> 
> I'm still not sure what to use and upgrade. >_>



The world is your oyster

Fighting a monster that's immune to Physical attacksbut weak to magic? Slap on some Sorcerer's Marks

Accessories aren't tooo important, just make sure to keep some for each of the element resistances, and then its up to you whether you want hp/stats


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> Woah... Having unlocked each role for everyone now...
> 
> Lightning seems to have an awesome Sentinel role, Hope's Saboteur looks amazing and Fang's Ravager is actually nicely spread out with a variety of single- and multi-targetting magicks.


On that note, Fang's sentinel sucks.  As much as I like Fang... I don't really want to use her.  She simply isn't as useful as the other characters.

LMAO.  Sazh watched his son turn into crystal and was informed that Vanille was the cause.  Sazh proceeded to forgive Vanille for this deed because she's a hot piece of ass.  Well done sir.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 15, 2010)

Rukia said:


> On that note, Fang's sentinel sucks.  As much as I like Fang... I don't really want to use her.  She simply isn't as useful as the other characters.
> 
> LMAO.  Sazh watched his son turn into crystal and was informed that Vanille was the cause.  Sazh proceeded to forgive Vanille for this deed because she's a hot piece of ass.  Well done sir.



Her Sentinel is better than her Saboteur, though that's hardly an achievement.


----------



## Newton (Mar 15, 2010)

Rukia said:


> On that note, Fang's sentinel sucks.  As much as I like Fang... I don't really want to use her.  She simply isn't as useful as the other characters.
> 
> LMAO.  Sazh watched his son turn into crystal and was informed that Vanille was the cause.  Sazh proceeded to forgive Vanille for this deed because she's a hot piece of ass.  Well done sir.



She might not be too great of a Sentinel early on, but her Commando skills are Godly


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah, I use her for commando, although I'm thinking of replacing her with someone with both COM and RAV. Snow would be good for his SEN but on the other hand, Sazh has Haste and I'd only take one of them as I'm currently using Vanille with Lightning and Fang because Lightning's MED sucks. So I'm thinking of going Snow/Lightning/Vanille or Lightning/Sazh/Vanille, I dunno yet. Or maybe Lightning/Sazh/Hope. I CAN'T DECIDE!!


----------



## Toreno (Mar 15, 2010)

Got a question. 

On Ch. 11 is there anyway to get gil on that level? Like an item a monster drops which I can trade in for gil? The reason I'm asking is, because I have about 620 gil and it's not enough to buy any components.


----------



## BVB (Mar 15, 2010)

Fourth Mizukage said:


> Got a question.
> 
> On Ch. 11 is there anyway to get gil on that level? Like an item a monster drops which I can trade in for gil? The reason I'm asking is, because I have about 620 gil and it's not enough to buy any components.



I just started ch.12 and I didn't find any dropps to sell.

Only thing:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The robot's rewards after repairing him in Oerba


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 15, 2010)

Uh... Fang's Sentinel is great once you've put a few CP into it. The only thing she's lacking is HP, but give her an upgraded Black Belt and she'll tank anything there is tank no problem. It's basically the only item I have on her, as the rest are the Item obtaining ones since she rapes. I also don't really see what's not to like about her Saboteur. Slowga affects the field and many monsters are susceptible to Slow, making things incredibly easy. She also has AoE versions of Pain, Fog, and Daze o_O

In chapter 11, once you can redo mission 24, you can farm a ton of gil there, as completing the mission nets you 36,000 gil, the mark is easy, and it's right next to the C'ieth stone.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 15, 2010)

Karotte said:


> I just started ch.12 and I didn't find any dropps to sell.
> 
> Only thing:
> 
> ...



Crap. Seems like I'm going to have to just train in Ch. 11 and max everyone out there, because it seems like the only time you get a chance to get gil was back on Ch. 9 (Not sure if that's the level).


----------



## Helix (Mar 15, 2010)

Ah... finally beat the game at about 45 hours. Long game is long.


*Spoiler*: _ending thoughts_ 



Orphan is a bitch. It took me about 4-5 tries to kill him because he would get lucky with his Death skill.

Anyways, the ending was quite... happily-ever-afterish. Although, I was kinda sad that Fang and Vanille turned to crystal.




I guess I'll go back and do all the side missions, but not for awhile because I been playing this 4-5 days straight to beat the story.


----------



## Newton (Mar 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Taeijin's Tower_ 



 Raped the tower top to bottom, but I have to say, the Fal'cie fight at the top was EPIC

He had really pretty, and fucking awesome moves

After he hit me with the one that inflicts all the statuses I almost shat myself


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh neat, I have a new ability for Snow as a Commando 
*Spoiler*: __ 



FALCON PUNCH ! 99 999+ dmg 






Susano said:


> *Spoiler*: _Taeijin's Tower_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here, he was a bitch. I was careless on the 1st time, and lost. Still raped him after.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm trudging along through Taejin's Tower atm, about to max everyone's three principle jobs just going through it. Only fight that's been annoying for me so far is that weird C'ieth that has two heads and a force field. I miss a lot of opportunities to rape an enemy the first time around since I'm such a libra whore, haha.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Mar 15, 2010)

Im almost done with the game here, but the last boss is a complete bitch (the boss right after Barthwhatever)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Orphan keeps raping me with that damn sword attack and I couldnt recover in time, and yes I do have haste, I use Light/Fang/Hope in that fight, with Light and Fang at over 8000hp and Hope 6000hp, but this boss has like gazzillion HP!!!! its gonna take forever and thats only the 1st form!!! 

Is the second form just as tough? cause this is ridiculous.


----------



## Helix (Mar 15, 2010)

Fourth Mizukage said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Er... you are on the first form where he is that giant white head thing? I don't quite remember there being a "sword" attack though. Unless I'm misunderstanding the boss you are on (or I just forgot). I used the same team as you and I had 1000 HP less than you do for everyone. I started the fight by buffing everyone with Protect/Shell/Haste/Bravery/Faith and then I went to Relentless Attack to stagger him. I went to Medic/Medic/Sentinel if my HP was drastically low or Ravage/Medic/Commando if I just needed a quick heal.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Mar 15, 2010)

Helix said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Er... you are on the first form where he is that giant white head thing? I don't quite remember there being a "sword" attack though. Unless I'm misunderstanding the boss you are on (or I just forgot). I used the same team as you and I had 1000 HP less than you do for everyone. I started the fight by buffing everyone with Protect/Shell/Haste/Bravery/Faith and then I went to Relentless Attack to stagger him. I went to Medic/Medic/Sentinel if my HP was drastically low or Ravage/Medic/Commando if I just needed a quick heal.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Im talking about the 2nd fight out of 3 last boss fights and he uses that stone sword attack that almost wipes out all my HP.


----------



## Newton (Mar 15, 2010)

What the fuck

Why does CP cap at 999999 

I've been wasting Cp for who knows how long

My characters are unbalanced >.>


----------



## Helix (Mar 15, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Im talking about 2 fight out of 3 last boss fights and he uses that stone sword attack that almost drains all my HP.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ooooooh, wow I'm dumb. Yeah he'll do that right after the stagger meter goes down, or he'll just automatically do if you take too long to stagger him. It'll never kill you unless you have Deprotect. It just takes like 98% of your health. Quickly switch to Medic/Medic/Sentinel after that and you can get to full HP in no time. Or... Medic/Medic/Medic if you ever got Fang leveled with Medic.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't know how I feel about the second Barthandilus fight.  I beat it first attempt, but becuase I didn't have the mystical fairy powered precognition this game expects of players, I did not have a Com/Com/Med group to make it not stupidly hard.  And I didn't expect him to spam his "insta-remove-ever-buff" every 30 seconds.

Fight took me over 21 minutes, had like 500 left on my doom timer.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 15, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Advice : if somehow Vanille ask you to fix some tiny robot
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, just did that shit.  gave a whole bunch of good upgrade items, and some good selling items too.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh, for anyone that needs:


----------



## BVB (Mar 15, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Oh, for anyone that needs:



thanks, but I have the book at home.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 15, 2010)

I caught up to everyone in three days. 

I'm fixing the stupid robot.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 15, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> The smoke menu doesn't bother me as much as the save point thing, to be honest.
> 
> I guess I fall into those types of people who feel extremely violated during that second where you have to let go of the stick



I thought the game had frozen the first time it did thet to me.  I still forget about it every time I use one of the save points and it is driving me insane 



L O V E L E S S said:


> Oh, for anyone that needs:



Cheers

I have watched the chapter 12 opening 5 times now it just gets better and better.  And it makes chapter 11's openning look like drivel.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wait a sec, there's no ultimate weapons on this game?


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 15, 2010)

Athrum said:


> Wait a sec, there's no ultimate weapons on this game?



I know thats one thing i really do miss about this game is the ultimate weapons and the hard to donright near impossible chalanges to gt them. And of cousre the destruction afterwards 

Edit: that and the victory fanfare after a battelapart from that no complaints from me.

Well maybe they have managed to make grinding a bit too much enjoyable


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 15, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I don't know how I feel about the second Barthandilus fight.  I beat it first attempt, but becuase I didn't have the mystical fairy powered precognition this game expects of players, I did not have a Com/Com/Med group to make it not stupidly hard.  And I didn't expect him to spam his "insta-remove-ever-buff" every 30 seconds.
> 
> Fight took me over 21 minutes, had like 500 left on my doom timer.



I'm still in the first one.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lowered his health into half and then he killed me with Destructo. Fucking bastard.



Then again I didn't have a synergist paradigm so I will do that next time we fight.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Mar 15, 2010)

AAAAARRRRHHH!! Damn it I cant beat that fuckin last boss no matter what I do, I died like 10 times already 

It went completely cheap when it used death on my lead person, not to mention that sword judgement attack combine with poison means instint GAME OVER. Does anybody have any idea on how to easily beat this asshole before I go mentally insane??!!


----------



## Draffut (Mar 15, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> I'm still in the first one.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That fight was hard, but my favorite one in the game so far.

When he charges up his "mega death lazer" move that pretty much instakills you, go *offensive* and beat on his ass.  After a little bit he will get stunned with like a shattering noise thing, it's hard to explain.  That will make it so he only fires off like half as many lazers.  Once you hear the noise, go healing to survive the other half the attack.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 15, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> That fight was hard, but my favorite one in the game so far.
> 
> When he charges up his "mega death lazer" move that pretty much instakills you, go *offensive* and beat on his ass.  After a little bit he will get stunned with like a shattering noise thing, it's hard to explain.  That will make it so he only fires off like half as many lazers.  Once you hear the noise, go healing to survive the other half the attack.



Is it better to be a commando or a ravager when you go offensive?


----------



## Sindri (Mar 15, 2010)

Quick question guys, how do you upgrade weapons?. I've got afew to level 25 but all the upgrade items are greyed out.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 15, 2010)

BIG FUCKING COMPLAINT!


*Spoiler*: __ 



 this motherfucking cock of a boss at the end of Ch. 11. I'm sorry, what the fuck am I supposed to do against fucking Doom on Lightning? Seriously? It takes me 15 god damn minutes to get it all the way to close to 25% health and he dooms her, I use Odin when she has 45 left and it stays on her? What the fuck cures Doom? How can I possible beat a fucking HP slut who doesn't stop attacking or giving me status ailments when he can cast Doom on my leader? What a fucking waste of 15 minutes to see that as my death. It's not even a strong fucking boss, he just never stops attacking that cunt...




FUCK! Any help with that bitch?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 15, 2010)

Having to choose which weapon to upgrade is a bit overwhelming especially considering the cost of one. Thus, I figured the best solution, upgrade all of them.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Mar 15, 2010)

Well anybody???? heres my post incase yall missed it



Pervy Fox said:


> AAAAARRRRHHH!! Damn it I cant beat that fuckin last boss no matter what I do, I died like 10 times already
> 
> It went completely cheap when it used death on my lead person, not to mention that sword judgement attack combine with poison means instint GAME OVER. Does anybody have any idea on how to easily beat this asshole before I go mentally insane??!!


----------



## Newton (Mar 15, 2010)

Fraust said:


> BIG FUCKING COMPLAINT!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Walking up to him right now, gimme 10


----------



## BVB (Mar 15, 2010)

Fraust said:


> BIG FUCKING COMPLAINT!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



he casts doom? 

well, then I was lucky, no doom for me.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 15, 2010)

No idea i'm not there yet i don't think that many people are at the last boss yet


----------



## Toreno (Mar 15, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find Light's Organics weapon?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 15, 2010)

Btw, is anyone exploiting the Paradigm Shift to immediately charge your ATB gauge? Pretty neat trick as it helps you get lower times and a full ATB for immediate attacking/healing.


----------



## Creator (Mar 15, 2010)

Fraust said:


> BIG FUCKING COMPLAINT!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Chapter 11 or chapter 9? I am stuck on chapter 9 against that owl guy who pretty much does the same thing. 

Last time i tried, that being my 8th time, i brought Odin out when i had 100 seconds left on my doom, and the guy kills me, but Doom stays on, Odin revives me, and i am thinking, thank god atleast doom is gone. Then i realize, it wasnt. WTF?


----------



## Newton (Mar 15, 2010)

Okay I'm done, did it on first try

He didn't doom me at all, he just kept spamming those lasers, and Dazega (which was fucking irritating), My main classes used were MED/SAB/SAB, COM/RAV/RAV, COM/COM/RAV and MED/SEN/MED. The COM/RAV/RAV were for quick staggers, and then COM/COM/RAV when is he staggered for massive damage. It took me 4 or 5 staggers (can't remember) to beat him

Edit: Holy shit 100k CP



Amanomurakumo said:


> Btw, is anyone exploiting the Paradigm Shift to immediately charge your ATB gauge? Pretty neat trick as it helps you get lower times and a full ATB for immediate attacking/healing.



I do. I don't rely on it, but when switching I time it to get the free fillup


----------



## Fraust (Mar 15, 2010)

Creator said:


> Chapter 11 or chapter 9? I am stuck on chapter 9 against that owl guy who pretty much does the same thing.
> 
> Last time i tried, that being my 8th time, i brought Odin out when i had 100 seconds left on my doom, and the guy kills me, but Doom stays on, Odin revives me, and i am thinking, thank god atleast doom is gone. Then i realize, it wasnt. WTF?



11. I didn't find the fight on 9 hard because you could destroy his little side friends and compared to this fight he was practically taking a breath after every attack.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 15, 2010)

I've been trying to find the exact timing for the full ATB bar, but sometimes I seem to mistime it and have to wait


----------



## Athrum (Mar 15, 2010)

Hate the way the game "makes" you use a team, even when all roles are unlocked.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 15, 2010)

Susano said:


> Okay I'm done, did it on first try
> 
> He didn't doom me at all, he just kept spamming those lasers, and Dazega (which was fucking irritating), My main classes used were MED/SAB/SAB, COM/RAV/RAV, COM/COM/RAV and MED/SEN/MED. The COM/RAV/RAV were for quick staggers, and then COM/COM/RAV when is he staggered for massive damage. It took me 4 or 5 staggers (can't remember) to beat him
> 
> ...



It has it's perks for sure but yeah, nothing to rely on. Makes staggering some enemies much faster using Tri-casting to Tri-casting instead of relying on a Commando to slow down the gauge.

@Athrum: Where are you in the story? Seems that even though all the roles are unlocked, everyone is still heavily specialized, sorta how it was in FFX even though you could homogenize everyone eventually.

I find this game really took the gambits from XII to another level. Pretty much just gave you preset gambits to choose from with the job roles. Still think it's ridiculous we didn't get the option to switch party members though I can see how easy some things might be.


----------



## Corran (Mar 15, 2010)

Just got to Gran Pulse. Fucking


----------



## Helix (Mar 15, 2010)

Fraust said:


> BIG FUCKING COMPLAINT!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Barthandelus_ 



I think I may know the problem. When you first fight him at the end of Ch 9, I had trouble killing him because I was underleveled, and I wasn't dealing much damage at all. I kept myself alive, albeit forcing this fight to take about 20 minutes or more. I thought I was gonna win until he suddenly Dooms me... the time I won was when I killed him in less than 10 minutes. I think if you are taking way too long, it'll cast Doom.

In ch 11, I didn't have much trouble since I was definitely stronger and I had much better strength/magic than before. I just buffed up with everything and went all out to stagger him. His health goes down fast once he is staggered. I also debuffed him... which helped a bit.


----------



## Newton (Mar 15, 2010)

Helix said:


> *Spoiler*: _Barthandelus_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Just to support what he said, its easy to tell the fight is time based, because he "changes form" at timed intervals, regardless of where his health is at

I did it in 8 mins and didn't see Doom at all, but I'm sure if I'd taken longer, I would have seen another transformation, making the fight even worse

Keep in mind my Crystarium was maxed for all 3 inherent classes for this fight

Maybe you just need to train some more?


----------



## Fraust (Mar 15, 2010)

You guys don't know shit. Clocked 21:16 on that fight and he used doom in the last 2 minutes. 

Com/Com/Med is definitely the way to go once he gets staggered unless you're strong enough to run a Com/Com/Rav.

I'm so happy now.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 15, 2010)

Got to Gran Pulse and did the first 5 statues, I'm stopping for now since I can't find the 6th statue and I seem to have lost my way 

Tomorrow I'll be finding out how hard (or simple?) it is to obtain the Dash Shoes 



PhantomX said:


> I've been trying to find the exact timing for the full ATB bar, but sometimes I seem to mistime it and have to wait


I think it only works every other full turn. I guess you can also wait until your gauge is near full and just stand there before changing to another paradigm.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 15, 2010)

I love when Sazh does the  pose.


----------



## Corran (Mar 15, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Got to Gran Pulse and did the first 5 statues, I'm stopping for now since I can't find the 6th statue and I seem to have lost my way



I've done the first three, and got my ass kicked by lots of random beasts. Those fucking Behemoths are a goddamn pain!
But the map has to be the most fucking retarded thing in this game, it keeps changing which side up it is, why the hell can't it just stay pointing north!  Also needs a waypoint marker so you can find your objective and stones without having to open the map every 30 seconds.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 15, 2010)

Corran said:


> I've done the first three, and got my ass kicked by lots of random beasts. Those fucking Behemoths are a goddamn pain!
> But the map has to be the most fucking retarded thing in this game, it keeps changing which side up it is, why the hell can't it just stay pointing north!  Also needs a waypoint marker so you can find your objective and stones without having to open the map every 30 seconds.


I can get to the Behemoth's 2nd form and at 3/4 health before he uses something random and kills me xD

And yeah, the map. I never really noticed it in the previous chapters since you couldn't get lost anyway, but now it's really noticable. The marker would have been nice too, but atleast they added a shortcut (which I found by accident) instead of having to open up the menu and choosing map 

When you do the 6th/7th statue, post it here lol ^^


----------



## Newton (Mar 15, 2010)

Corran said:


> I've done the first three, and got my ass kicked by lots of random beasts. Those fucking Behemoths are a goddamn pain!
> But the map has to be the most fucking retarded thing in this game, it keeps changing which side up it is, why the hell can't it just stay pointing north!  Also needs a waypoint marker so you can find your objective and stones without having to open the map every 30 seconds.





L O V E L E S S said:


> I can get to the Behemoth's 2nd form and at 3/4 health before he uses something random and kills me xD
> 
> And yeah, the map. I never really noticed it in the previous chapters since you couldn't get lost anyway, but now it's really noticable. The marker would have been nice too, but atleast they added a shortcut (which I found by accident) instead of having to open up the menu and choosing map
> 
> When you do the 6th/7th statue, post it here lol ^^



The map changes with respect to your camera, so what i did was regardless of where my character was facing, just rotated my camera to face cocoon, and then bring up the map

Also, check this out



Showed me where the stone was and didn't spoil anything else


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 15, 2010)

You can get the Dash Shoes pretty easily from progressing through the story. Get a guaranteed Tetradic Tiara once you pass Taejin's Tower, as well as a lot of good upgrading material.

I may work on that soon... kind of enjoying Random:Instant Chain on two of my characters, though.


----------



## Newton (Mar 15, 2010)

Highwind :ho


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 15, 2010)

My curse for abysmal drop rates kicks in.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 15, 2010)

I can't kill this dinosaur thing.

I'm so underleveled. I can't wait to get it for the 360 when I don't feel rushed to beat the story and can grind for hours/days. 

EDIT: Com/Med/Med is working... really? Am I gonna have to spend 20 minutes waiting for his health to go down?

Double EDIT: Okay... I think I almost got him down to 75%? -_- This is gay.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 15, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I can't kill this dinosaur thing.
> 
> I'm so underleveled. I can't wait to get it for the 360 when I don't feel rushed to beat the story and can grind for hours/days.
> 
> ...



Be sure to keep buffs up all the time.

Also, you're not supposed to need to grind to beat anything story-related, you need strategy.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 15, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Be sure to keep buffs up all the time.
> 
> Also, you're not supposed to need to grind to beat anything story-related, you need strategy.



WTF are buffs?  I just go in like Rambo and heal when I wanna be a pussy.

I'm kidding. Thanks, I'll try out some role combinations.

EDIT: No wonder I've been having so much trouble with these bosses. I've never used the stat roles before and I beat him in five minutes with no trouble whatsoever. I always miss out on important things when I try to rush through a story.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 16, 2010)

The important things take less than how long you'll take by dying 10 times more than you would...and i bet you've died way more than 10 times too many.

Work smart, not fast. I beat the game in 50 hours straight when most need around 60 and i never was rushing anything.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh my god... beating Mark 27 at the point I was in the game was RIDICULOUS. Even with 25% Lightning resist that dude's Levibolt was nearly killing everyone in my team. Took me about 20 minutes to finally down him, and that was with use of Renew, Phoenix Downs AND Potions.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 16, 2010)

Karotte said:


> he casts doom?
> 
> well, then I was lucky, no doom for me.



If you take to long to do the fight, he casts doom on you.  Kinda the games way of forcing you to not widdle him down for 2 hours with a Sen/med/Com group.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 16, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> The important things take less than how long you'll take by dying 10 times more than you would...and i bet you've died way more than 10 times too many.
> 
> Work smart, not fast. I beat the game in 50 hours straight when most need around 60 and i never was rushing anything.



Then i have to finish chapter 13 in 5hrs to beat it in 60hrs.

May be shouldn't of spent all that time inpullse doing the missions.
Thought got up to number 35
Chapter 11 mission 35 spoiler

*Spoiler*: __ 



Do i get to fight Titan?




Edit: Mission 34 Spoiler

*Spoiler*: __ 



TONBERRY
That made me happy


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 16, 2010)

No to the first spoiler, wait for his friends to the second .


----------



## Draffut (Mar 16, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Is it better to be a commando or a ravager when you go offensive?



I had Com/Rav/Rav, then switched to Com/Sav/Med or Sent/Com/Med to heal up.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 16, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Oh my god... beating Mark 27 at the point I was in the game was RIDICULOUS. Even with 25% Lightning resist that dude's Levibolt was nearly killing everyone in my team. Took me about 20 minutes to finally down him, and that was with use of Renew, Phoenix Downs AND Potions.



I skipped number 27 I couldn't figure out how to fight him


----------



## Draffut (Mar 16, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Oh my god... beating Mark 27 at the point I was in the game was RIDICULOUS. Even with 25% Lightning resist that dude's Levibolt was nearly killing everyone in my team. Took me about 20 minutes to finally down him, and that was with use of Renew, Phoenix Downs AND Potions.



Ya, I only beat that guy cuase I had an entire team with Barthunder and Haste up.  And Hope on healign the entire time.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 16, 2010)

Fraust said:


> BIG FUCKING COMPLAINT!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




My only suggestions is to use Com/Com/Rav and Com/Com/Med when he is staggered.   He takes like minimal damage from magic, so using double Rav doesn't do shit to him.  Also, keeping a Medic up as much as possible helps a lot.

My group was Snow/Hope/Sazh.  I wasted time buffing everyone 3 times, and didn't have any double commando paradigms setup, so I only managed to beat him with liek 500 left on my doom timer.  But if someone cut off those corners, I am sure it would go much smoother.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 16, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I can get to the Behemoth's 2nd form and at 3/4 health before he uses something random and kills me xD
> 
> And yeah, the map. I never really noticed it in the previous chapters since you couldn't get lost anyway, but now it's really noticable. The marker would have been nice too, but atleast they added a shortcut (which I found by accident) instead of having to open up the menu and choosing map
> 
> When you do the 6th/7th statue, post it here lol ^^



The trick to Behemoths (before you grind up) is to kill them before they transform.  If you can't, retry.


----------



## Newton (Mar 16, 2010)

Zomg I killed my first Adamantoise

and it drops


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nothing


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 16, 2010)

IronElfie said:


> I skipped number 27 I couldn't figure out how to fight him



Remind me, what was 27 again? I did them after finishing the game so only the ones between 45-64 were hard .


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 16, 2010)

The one in the middle of the tower on the ground floor.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 16, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Remind me, what was 27 again? I did them after finishing the game so only the ones between 45-64 were hard .



The one you have to reconfigure the tower to go all the way from the top to the bottom to spawn.

A birdlike one that did a mean AoE lightning attack.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 16, 2010)

Ohh, that dude. Yeah, i couldn't 5-star him during the storymode playthrough either. 

That..."model" of cie corpse is generally the most bothersome of the lot. 27 is not the hardest one you'll be facing...or the most annoying lol.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 16, 2010)

Doing hunts when you are still weak makes them more fun.  Well.. the first time at least. 

And I guess trying to get Sprint Shoes had a nice side effect for me, free Bomb Cores for upgrading.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 16, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Ohh, that dude. Yeah, i couldn't 5-star him during the storymode playthrough either.
> 
> That..."model" of cie corpse is generally the most bothersome of the lot. 27 is not the hardest one you'll be facing...or the most annoying lol.



Ya, he was the second one so far, figured there would be atleast 1 more by the end.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 16, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Doing hunts when you are still weak makes them more fun.  Well.. the first time at least.
> 
> And I guess trying to get Sprint Shoes had a nice side effect for me, free Bomb Cores for upgrading.



You'll still be weak for the ones around 40 and upwards. You're supposed to aim at 5 stars for everything for the trophy which is impossible to do on some of them early on so i saw no point to it. I was doing that anyways cause i wanted that Serah theme .


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 16, 2010)

5 Staring stuff is just another challenge, like speedrunning. Previous FFs, I'd usually beat bosses and optional hunts twice. Once low level and the second a rape-face fest. Purposely kept myself at low level for lots of the hunts in FFXII and then tried the worthwhile ones again at max level to see how fast I could beat them.


----------



## Newton (Mar 16, 2010)

Penelo only


----------



## Pervy Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah Im still having trouble with the 2nd last boss, no matter what I do I cant seem to avoid that death even with the accessory, Im always atleast a quarter away to beating him until he brings out more deadly cheap attacks

Easy boss my fucking ass  still waiting for tips to beat this guy


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 16, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> 5 Staring stuff is just another challenge, like speedrunning. Previous FFs, I'd usually beat bosses and optional hunts twice. Once low level and the second a rape-face fest. Purposely kept myself at low level for lots of the hunts in FFXII and then tried the worthwhile ones again at max level to see how fast I could beat them.



Well, you get ingame bonuses from it, remembr, i was only talking about missions here (snow's theme and contribution towards the platinum and Serah's theme, which was my aim) so it's not like a lvl 1 run of VIII or something.





Susano said:


> Penelo only


----------



## Draffut (Mar 16, 2010)

KK, what's the trick to Tonberries, I get him about 90% of the wa to staggered, then he yells and it all goes to shit.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 16, 2010)

Okay. This is the last time I'm gonna complain. ;]

It's not so much complaining as it is thinking I'm really not strong enough for where I'm at. I'm about to enter 
*Spoiler*: _mid or end Ch 12?_ 



Eden I guess?


 I just put Fang in my party. 

It's (in the order Leader, Member, Member)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fang // HP. 4335, Str. 1202, Mag. 531 //
Lightning // HP. 4740, Str. 1263, Mag. 809 //
Hope // HP. 4505, Str. 632, Mag. 1041 //




My Paradigms are


*Spoiler*: __ 



Com/Rav/Med
Com/Rav/Rav
Com/Med/Med
Sen/Med/Med
Com/Med/Syn
Rav/Com/Med




I'm having trouble even fighting the soldiers let alone the mini-boss like creature and they don't respawn so I can't grind for a bit and they don't give a lot of CP so even if I could it'd be a waste of time. I get the whole "strategy during story" thing, but I figure since there are so many enemies around that they assume I'd be able to take them all out at this point and it isn't working like that. It's not that I can't kill them, do damage, or that stuff, but I'm usually crowded by like 5 very fast enemies who attack nonstop for high amounts of damage and my healers aren't fast enough to keep up and Blitz, Ruinga, and all those other nice moves aren't good enough or I flinch before I can use them. I would use my summons all the time if TP didn't take so long to recharge (generally speaking). 

I really don't want to load up the save before I left Pulse to grind and have to fight those bosses again (though they'd be a lot easier, I'm sure.

Sorry to sound like such a whiner, I just really want to beat this by the latest Saturday. I could probably get away with an entire day of grinding back in Pulse and still beat it, but I'm asking first to see if I don't have to.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 16, 2010)

:amazed thats some endding!!!! :amazed

Colcked at 58hrs


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 16, 2010)

Boy, that chapter 11 boss was exceedingly annoying... he also had this amazing knack at using some move that put him way in the air or had me in stunlock every time I'd get a chance to Scourge him, haha. Not hard for me, but only managed with two stars. Already got everyone's special abilities except Vanille's Death, gonna just continue on with the story and then finish all the Gran Pulse stuff later. Have enough money/Ultracompact Reactors to easily max out the weapons I want in the next two chaps, won't have the necessary catalysts for a good long while, though.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 16, 2010)

Fraust said:


> BIG FUCKING COMPLAINT!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Told ya , It took two tries and 20mn to take him down with no stars.

Killed my 1st Adamantoise and got me some gold.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 16, 2010)

IronElfie said:


> :amazed thats some endding!!!! :amazed
> 
> Colcked at 58hrs



Done already huh? I was playing SMT: DDS now that i finally got my hands on an undub lol.

So, what did you think of that CS we talked about before?


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 16, 2010)

The Chapter 12 Opening was amazing no other world for it i replayed it 5 times.

The endding beat it thought i have to say it makes me want to start over just to see all the cutsecens again


----------



## Fei (Mar 16, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Yeah Im still having trouble with the 2nd last boss, no matter what I do I cant seem to avoid that death even with the accessory, Im always atleast a quarter away to beating him until he brings out more deadly cheap attacks
> 
> Easy boss my fucking ass  still waiting for tips to beat this guy



It took me about 5 tries to beat him because of that attack, Hope was also my main character and his death line is "that's so unfair" lol.

Anyway heres how I beat him.  Party of Hope, Fang, Vanille w/ Hope as lead.  Fang is set-up as a pure commando/physical attacker, Vanille and Hope have some defensive, magic-up accessories.  After you heal from the boss's initial attack, cast haste+protect on each member of the party while at the same time trying to debuff the boss.  You can get de-protect, de-shell, and I think imperil and curse on it.  From there, go ravenger-commando-ravenger and just pound the boss.  You should be able to get an early stagger and just pound away.  Switch Vanille to heal if you need to heal but the boss mainly will only use the arm sweep attack at this point and with protect it only does 700-900 damage.  If everything is set up right and goes correctly, you should have the boss at about half health to a little below half health at this point.

At this point, it gets hard because the boss will start to spam the gas status-effect inducing attack and that OHKO move seems to become more likely.  Don't be afraid to use renew and if the boss gets a status spam on you, use dispelga.  What you want to do here is keep the buffs and debuffs on as best you can and keep Fang attacking while letting the other 2 characters worry about using esuna to get status effects off and generally keep the team alive.  

In short, try to have buffs and debuffs on and try to win the fight quickly.  You don't need a constant medic.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the guide, Susano 



PhantomX said:


> You can get the Dash Shoes pretty easily from progressing through the story. Get a guaranteed Tetradic Tiara once you pass Taejin's Tower, as well as a lot of good upgrading material.
> 
> I may work on that soon... kind of enjoying Random:Instant Chain on two of my characters, though.


Well I want 3, for obvious reasons 

Haste is my favorite thing in a game ever, except in X. Looked like you were playing the game at 1.5x speed or something ;___;



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> The trick to Behemoths (before you grind up) is to kill them before they transform.  If you can't, retry.


I don't think I can get that much HP off before it transforms yet =X

And thanks, didn't know that I could kill it without transforming.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 16, 2010)

WTF Moment Mission 34 B Difficulty 
*Spoiler*: __ 



My mission is to take down some boss in the ruins. I'm going to the place, then the monster come out and ... Motherfucking Tonberry shows up, one shots the boss and engage battle with me. I was left speechless while thinking "You gotta be kidding me."




Anyway destroyed him in 1mn 25.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 16, 2010)

Woot, got my first of 3 Dash Shoes 

I don't really care if I was wasting money and do it the crown way, the drops are too rare and I'm very impatient. I'm sure the ability will pay off in the long run anyways. :3


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 16, 2010)

Mission 35 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Met Titan, gave me trials, blazed through trial 1,2 & 3 can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 16, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I don't think I can get that much HP off before it transforms yet =X
> 
> And thanks, didn't know that I could kill it without transforming.



You have to stagger them to do it, so using Com/Rav/Rav and Rav/Rav/Rav to get them there fast is ideal, then just air juggle em.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 16, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Thanks for the guide, Susano
> 
> 
> Well I want 3, for obvious reasons
> ...



That's the trick, use a triple mage team to stagger him as fast as you can, then pummel him.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 16, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> You have to stagger them to do it, so using Com/Rav/Rav and Rav/Rav/Rav to get them there fast is ideal, then just air juggle em.


Makes sense, they can't exactly transform if I pwn them in mid-air 

What's the best area for CP for me right now? I just wanna get the main roles to reach level 4, I'll bother with the extra roles post-game.

Areas for gil wouldn't hurt either ^^


----------



## Draffut (Mar 16, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Makes sense, they can't exactly transform if I pwn them in mid-air
> 
> What's the best area for CP for me right now? I just wanna get the main roles to reach level 4, I'll bother with the extra roles post-game.
> 
> Areas for gil wouldn't hurt either ^^



Ya, I kept avoiding the behemoths until I had to kill one with 2 helpers to reach a mission monster, so I sat down and tested stuff out till I figured it out.

As for farming, to the left of where the first mission is, up on a small cliff, is a group of 4 small Rangda enemies. (the ones who summon more of themselves and other stuff)  They are pretty easy to clear out, and give about 3k CP.

Honestly, if you just go doing missions, you will get plenty of CP.  I did all the missions from 1-20 before continuing the storyline without any grinding, and I almost had everyone's 3 main roles maxed when I fought the chapter boss.

You could farm if you realy want more roles for everyone, but the stat bonus from those ones are far less than your main ones, and take significantly more CP.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 16, 2010)

Mission 47  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Titan gives me a monster to fight, bastard's aoe one shots me


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 16, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Ya, I kept avoiding the behemoths until I had to kill one with 2 helpers to reach a mission monster, so I sat down and tested stuff out till I figured it out.
> 
> As for farming, to the left of where the first mission is, up on a small cliff, is a group of 4 small Rangda enemies. (the ones who summon more of themselves and other stuff)  They are pretty easy to clear out, and give about 3k CP.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can't take down the big ones in Steppe yet; Adamantoise, Behemoth and probably others I haven't even seen yet.

I'm not really planning of doing the missions before I finish the game, I just wanna max out my grid as much as it lets me.

Another quick question, which should I be wearing right now? The Collector's Catalog or the Connoisseur's? Bear in mind that all I'm doing is trying to get a Tiara to turn into the Dash Shoes ^^

Also, is there a point to maxing out/upgrading the Connoisseur? Does it change into something else or what?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 16, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Woot, got my first of 3 Dash Shoes
> 
> I don't really care if I was wasting money and do it the crown way, the drops are too rare and I'm very impatient. I'm sure the ability will pay off in the long run anyways. :3



Hohoho, very punny. 

One thing would make this game SO much better - either being able to actively swap the party leader during combat or actually let you Summon any Eidolon from your active party and swap the current party leader with the Summoner for as long as the Eidolon is doing it's thing.

It feels wasteful to have all these Eidolons and only really get use out of one of them.


----------



## Dash (Mar 16, 2010)

I got this Friday and I'm roughly 7 hours in, great game. Does anyone know where I can find a weapons upgrade guide? My weapons stink.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 16, 2010)

Dash said:


> I got this Friday and I'm roughly 7 hours in, great game. Does anyone know where I can find a weapons upgrade guide? My weapons stink.



The official guide is probobly your best bet.  Nothing good has been put up on the nets yet.

Your best bet realy is to just use low level fangs and claws and shit to get the modifier to x3, then blow a bunch of high XP ones on it.  That will lower the multiplier back down, so ricne and repeat.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't personally like Dash Shoes in this game. Probably the fact that it runs out makes Auto-Haste meh compared to similar items in older games (like Hermes Sandals in 5, which were perma-haste and prevented Stop/Slow).


----------



## Newton (Mar 16, 2010)

Dash said:


> I got this Friday and I'm roughly 7 hours in, great game. Does anyone know where I can find a weapons upgrade guide? My weapons stink.



Post what you wanna know, and we'll help out


*Spoiler*: _Humbabas_ 



Are lame, they transform way early and give less CP that BKs




Just discovered something kinda funny, when walking around the world, rotate the analog stick so that your leader is spinning in place, after a short while they get dizzy lol (Vanille especially, Fang and Light sorta just shake their head)


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 16, 2010)

IronElfie said:


> The Chapter 12 Opening was amazing no other world for it i replayed it 5 times.
> 
> The endding beat it thought i have to say it makes me want to start over just to see all the cutsecens again



The ending i experienced had Kimi ga iru kara in it, might wanna look it up .





> Just discovered something kinda funny, when walking around the world, rotate the analog stick so that your leader is spinning in place, after a short while they get dizzy lol (Vanille especially, Fang and Light sorta just shake their head)


Also, if you maneuver the camera so their face is very close up and looking at you, and then slightly move the camera again, their eyes will look towards their direction you're moving your stick.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 16, 2010)

Can I ask how to beat this boss 
*Spoiler*: __ 



when entering Eden


.

It wouldn't be so tough for me if he didn't heal himself after it takes so long to do a little damage to him. I have my buffs and I use Sab to do whatever to him, but I can't stagger him as often as I should and then as time passes and he heals he gets a lot faster.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 16, 2010)

It can't be denied that the cinematography is incredible... 


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 9 spoilaz_ 



The cutscene for the Barthandelus fight at the end of Chapter 9, as an example, with the shifting camera angles and the "Your kind feared the darkness, so we gave you light... You begged us for the Purge and did it not come to pass? Now you spur our council? You must learn your place!" speech was incredibly epic, bordering on the kind of thing you'd expect to see in a movie trailer (which are always more epic than the films they advertise).


----------



## Mojim (Mar 16, 2010)

Does any one know how to farm gil effectively in chater 11? I'm having a lil' bit trouble fighting those fucking BKs 'cause every time I managed to get it like below 10% HP, I still end up dead >_<


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 16, 2010)

Just started Chapter 9 this morning.

Do people tend to CP grind during this chapter?


----------



## Newton (Mar 16, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Can I ask how to beat this boss
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Try to kill him in 1 stagger. You'll need 2 Commanders for sure. When he does his limit release thing, everytime you hit/debuff him, he'll hit back. What I did was get his life as low as possible in 1 stagger, then used a class with a Medic, and when my party was at its limits, summoned Hec, by the time Hec was gone, he had maybe 10k life, and I just cleaned up



Mojim said:


> Does any one know how to farm gil effectively in chater 11? I'm having a lil' bit trouble fighting those fucking BKs 'cause every time I managed to get it like below 10% HP, I still end up dead >_<



There are 2 main ways:

Have you been doing missions? Mission 7 is an okay one for early minor gil farming (its kinda slow but it'll be enough for now. You just repeat the mission, killing Bituitus. He drops Tetra Crowns and Tetra Tiaras, and each time you do the mission you'll get 5 bomb cores as well (not bad exp). The drop rates are kinda shitty, but if you can get the connoisseurs catalog, it helps. Tiaras sell for 40k btw

The second one is in Taeijin's Tower. You need to complete the tower and beat the boss at the top. Then return to the forth floor, and take the secondary lift up to the fifth floor. There you'll find the statue that gives you mission 24. The mark is right next to the statue, and is pretty easy. Every time you complete this mission you'll get a moonblossom seed which sells for 6k.

Happy farming 



Brandon Heat said:


> Just started Chapter 9 this morning.
> 
> Do people tend to CP grind during this chapter?



Chap 9 is where people do most of their preliminary Gil farming, but with gil farming comes alot of CP


----------



## Mojim (Mar 16, 2010)

Susano said:


> There are 2 main ways:
> 
> Have you been doing missions? Mission 7 is an okay one for early minor gil farming (its kinda slow but it'll be enough for now. You just repeat the mission, killing Bituitus. He drops Tetra Crowns and Tetra Tiaras, and each time you do the mission you'll get 5 bomb cores as well (not bad exp). The drop rates are kinda shitty, but if you can get the connoisseurs catalog, it helps. Tiaras sell for 40k btw
> 
> ...


Awesome tips!  Yeah just started doing the missions and some exploring on the map of Gran Pulse (the name suits perfectly XD) I'm on my fifth mission right now. Appreciate it!


----------



## Newton (Mar 16, 2010)

Mojim said:


> Awesome tips!  Yeah just started doing the missions and some exploring on the map of Gran Pulse (the name suits perfectly XD) I'm on my fifth mission right now. Appreciate it!



No problemo 


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 12 end boss_ 



?????????????

What? I didn't even kill him, the fight just ended?

what


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 16, 2010)

Susano said:


> Chap 9 is where people do most of their preliminary Gil farming, but with gil farming comes alot of CP



Is that done towards the end of the chapter?


----------



## Fraust (Mar 16, 2010)

Susano said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 12 end boss_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What you talkin' 'bout, Willis?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 16, 2010)

Susano said:


> Have you been doing missions? Mission 7 is an okay one for early minor gil farming (its kinda slow but it'll be enough for now. You just repeat the mission, killing Bituitus. He drops Tetra Crowns and Tetra Tiaras, and each time you do the mission you'll get 5 bomb cores as well (not bad exp). The drop rates are kinda shitty, but if you can get the connoisseurs catalog, it helps. Tiaras sell for 40k btw


Pretty much this.

My Helter-skelter is level 60 thanks so those 99 Bomb Cores paired with 40 Wicked Fangs 

This is a pretty good early-on mission farm spot, the hunt is right next to it, and it takes less than a minute to kill ^^

I also have the items to make another 7 pairs of Dash Shoes if I wanted to


----------



## Stalin (Mar 16, 2010)

I expect respnse to this game by the fanbase to be the same since 8. Half thinks its one of the best in the series, the other half thinks its a piece of shit. Which is why I never pay much attention to the fanbase.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, beat the game and now it's time for post-game fun. I will say the final bosses first form was fairly challenging. His second form however was a joke.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 16, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> I expect respnse to this game by the fanbase to be the same since 8. Half thinks its one of the best in the series, the other half thinks its a piece of shit. Which is why I never pay much attention to the fanbase.



The response is very similar to 12 if you ask me.

FF fanbase always wank at any new game of the series until square start talking more about the new game(in this case versus13) and put some trailers that its going to be when almost all ff fanbase are going to admit how much FF13 sucked.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 16, 2010)

For anyone who got this game and has decided it isn't for them, Gamestop will give ya $30 for a trade in


----------



## Newton (Mar 16, 2010)

Fraust said:


> What you talkin' 'bout, Willis?



It was wierd, he kept changing over and over, and by the third time he was flying, I had him staggered and was hitting shit like 70k+, yet his life was going up (srsly) then after a little while, the fight just ended 



Brandon Heat said:


> Is that done towards the end of the chapter?



I'm not too sure, I didn't farm much in chapter 9, maybe someone else can elaborate?



L O V E L E S S said:


> Pretty much this.
> 
> My Helter-skelter is level 60 thanks so those 99 Bomb Cores paired with 40 Wicked Fangs
> 
> ...


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 16, 2010)

Just going to do hunts leads to alot of CP. Pretty much no need to grind since almost everything is manageable.


----------



## Helix (Mar 16, 2010)

Masurao said:


> Well, beat the game and now it's time for post-game fun. I will say the final bosses first form was fairly challenging. His second form however was a joke.





Usually it's the first form that's a joke and the second form that's difficult. Friggen death got me two or three times in his second form.


----------



## Newton (Mar 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 13_ 



The Cie'th and Templars drop catalysts, I sense farming opportunities


----------



## Masurao (Mar 16, 2010)

Helix said:


> Usually it's the first form that's a joke and the second form that's difficult. Friggen death got me two or three times in his second form.



Well it's probably because I didn't have any protection against the status effects move he would do. I had all defensive/Offensive/Magic increasing armor on. So when he would posion and fog, and then do that Merciless judgment move. I would die. Hope couldn't heal because he was poisoned, debuffed and dazed. But it seems he didn't do it the second time I battled him in which I won.

The second form I just spamed magic, and attacked all day and won.


----------



## Helix (Mar 16, 2010)

Masurao said:


> Well it's probably because I didn't have any protection against the status effects move he would do. I had all defensive/Offensive/Magic increasing armor on. So when he would posion and fog, and then do that Merciless judgment move. I would die. Hope couldn't heal because he was poisoned, debuffed and dazed. But it seems he didn't do it the second time I battled him in which I won.
> 
> The second form I just spamed magic, and attacked all day and won.



Oh... I guess you were talking about the third and final boss when it's that rotating clock. Yeah, he is easy. The one before is challenging.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 16, 2010)

Helix said:


> Oh... I guess you were talking about the third and final boss when it's that rotating clock. Yeah, he is easy. The one before is challenging.



I think we're on the same page. The boss that was challenging imo was the one where it had that arm, and would do that move that would take your heath down fairly low. It also had that blue face attached to it.

But, yeah that clock..which I though was it second form was piss easy.


----------



## Shrimp (Mar 16, 2010)

Got my copy today! yay!


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 16, 2010)

Any one know a good cp farming spot post game.
And how do i take out Mission 55 mark to get the Grow egg?


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 16, 2010)

Well after much delay I think I'll try out this game tomorrow (well actually today since it's just gone past midnight). I'll have my iPod ready for each battle so I can play the victory fanfare to make it a proper Final Fantasy experience.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 16, 2010)

lol I really do miss that part had the victory fanfare as my ringtone on my old phone (this was before Advent children came out)


----------



## Fraust (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm having trouble with a boss (again).


*Spoiler*: __ 



The two dinosaur brother things (one's small and the other's big) in Orphan's Cradle. They keep healing each other. I thought it was fine when I did damage and he got healed but not completely, but then the big bro decides to heal twice quickly and make all my work go to shit... I have tons of buffs from my great Syn, but I don't have a Sab in my party... is that the issue?




EDIT: So apparently the smaller one's healing ability isn't as powerful? You think I'd notice this from fighting it rather than a YouTube video.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh my god... Chapter 12 is so hard... STOP THROWING JUGGERNAUTS AND HUMBABAS AT ME, I LIKE TO FIGHT EVERYTHING, NOT HAVE TO SKIP THEM.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 16, 2010)

Juggernauts are easy, have vanille debuff it a bunch as saboteur and when the Juggernaut uses steamclean you relentless assault till he is done with steamclean or he staggers. then repeat.


----------



## Newton (Mar 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 13 boss_ 



This is getting me pissed, its not like I'm lacking any kind of strategy or anything, but him just "Death"ing the party leader is just cheap, am I missing something? Is there some way to avoid it?


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 16, 2010)

There's and accessoray that raises resitant to instan death but can't trember what it is called I think I was lucky and manged to avoid instant death on my leader.


----------



## Newton (Mar 16, 2010)

I have it equipped


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 16, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Juggernauts are easy, have vanille debuff it a bunch as saboteur and when the Juggernaut uses steamclean you relentless assault till he is done with steamclean or he staggers. then repeat.



They are time consuming, and there's an encounter that has both. Juggs aren't worth the effort at all, lol.


----------



## Newton (Mar 16, 2010)

Wooo 1/6 and bye bye fang



this is ridiculous 


edit: Also I agree, I avoided every single Humbaba and Juggernaut that I could, they just waste time


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 16, 2010)

I ran past most of the big enemies in chapter 12 ut still found myself to be leveld up enought for the boss fights.

And have you leveled up the accesary to maximum as that give you 60% resitance.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Mar 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sazh's Eidolon is really kicking my ass. Right now.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 16, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> They are time consuming, and there's an encounter that has both. Juggs aren't worth the effort at all, lol.



i skipped them as well, but some are unavoidable.


----------



## Creator (Mar 16, 2010)

I finally beat the boss in Chapter 9.  I is happy. Now on Fang's summon.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 16, 2010)

Creator said:


> I finally beat the boss in Chapter 9.  I is happy. Now on Fang's summon.



I beat him on my second try. He caught me off guard the first time. 

Who was on your team?


----------



## Newton (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah I exited to go upgrade and shit, but now I'm guessing I have to do over 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Barthandelus


 which is gay in itself. Its kinda lame that 1 accessory determines everything in what is more or less the last fight


sigh


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 16, 2010)

You really can't win that fight unless you survive Death? :\


----------



## KidLife10200 (Mar 16, 2010)

I swear to god that this entire Final Fantasy series just fucking sucks. Honestly I've played tactics so you can't pull any "You never played the game" BS on me.

The only one that looked even remotely interesting is Dissidia which I haven't touched in a while. In fact I might just start playing it again.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 16, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> I swear to god that this entire Final Fantasy series just fucking sucks. Honestly I've played tactics so you can't pull any "You never played the game" BS on me.
> 
> The only one that looked even remotely interesting is Dissidia which I haven't touched in a while. In fact I might just start playing it again.


Tactics is way different than the mothership titles. Try again.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Mar 16, 2010)

Nah not into the whole "OMFGXRZ LETZ TEK TURNZ ATTACKIN'!!"

Pretty lame imo.


----------



## Newton (Mar 16, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> You really can't win that fight unless you survive Death? :\



Nope, he casts it on a random party member, and it doesn't always hit, but if it hits your leader, theres nothing you can do, its Game Over. And the worst is (spoiler is some of his traits, don't open if you don't wanna know) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



He has 6 million+ hp and halves both physical and magic damage, so it takes forever to get him down. I had him on 1m/6m and then just like that, insta death, its dumb if you ask me






KidLife10200 said:


> I swear to god that this entire Final Fantasy series just fucking sucks. *Honestly I've played tactics so you can't pull any "You never played the game" BS on me.
> *
> The only one that looked even remotely interesting is Dissidia which I haven't touched in a while. In fact I might just start playing it again.



Hahahaha

Where is oldryoma when you need it


----------



## Fraust (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks boss for using Death on Lightning when I had you at half HP. 

Seriously. He's been using it the whole fight on Sazh and Hope and it only killed Sazh once. Then the one time he uses it on Lightning she dies AT HALF HP. If they didn't have so much HP it wouldn't be a big deal but these fuckers take long as hell to kill... I don't know if I wanna spend all that time on him again right now. 

I'm at the last boss with only 40 hours clocked.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 16, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> Nah not into the whole "OMFGXRZ LETZ TEK TURNZ ATTACKIN'!!"
> 
> Pretty lame imo.



You probably aren't old enough to appreciate turn based games from back in the day.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 16, 2010)

Well i didn't have that accessory equipd and I beat him thought it took a few turns and i only manged to get 2 stars.  By the way pioson dose wonders on the guy.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Mar 16, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> You probably aren't old enough to appreciate turn based games from back in the day.



No not really lol. I just don't fuck with RPG games.


----------



## Newton (Mar 16, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> No not really lol. I just don't fuck with RPG games.



You don't make any sense either



Fraust said:


> Thanks boss for using Death on Lightning when I had you at half HP.
> 
> Seriously. He's been using it the whole fight on Sazh and Hope and it only killed Sazh once. Then the one time he uses it on Lightning she dies AT HALF HP. If they didn't have so much HP it wouldn't be a big deal but these fuckers take long as hell to kill... I don't know if I wanna spend all that time on him again right now.
> 
> I'm at the last boss with only 40 hours clocked.



I'm at ~41, but I have my crystariums maxed


----------



## Pervy Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Susano said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 13 boss_
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting me pissed, its not like I'm lacking any kind of strategy or anything, but him just "Death"ing the party leader is just cheap, am I missing something? Is there some way to avoid it?



OMG me too, I hate the last boss, stupid cheap ass Orphan


----------



## KidLife10200 (Mar 16, 2010)

Susano said:


> You don't make any sense either
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at ~41, but I have my crystariums maxed



What do you mean I don't make any sense either? Wtf. lol.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 16, 2010)

Susano said:


> I'm at ~41, but I have my crystariums maxed



You win, sir. 


*Spoiler*: _Ch. 13 Boss_ 



I took out 1M of his HP in a minute!  I got the strategy and Paradigms down to a T I think. 

I will update if he completely shits on me with Death again, though.


----------



## Newton (Mar 16, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> OMG me too, I hate the last boss, stupid cheap ass Orphan



If all else fails, max Holy Crown and Spam poison til he dies

I powered off a while ago, I'ma upgrade my shit tomorrow and go beat him



still think its stupid though


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 16, 2010)

Hmm, RPG hater in a JRPG thread..... Something feels just right about this 

--

I killed the Juggernaut guarding a Platinum Bangle in Chapter 11 after 3 tries  As unappealing as I find Hope, given the correct harem (in this case, LightxVanille), he plays a key part forming my current strongest team 

He buffs while Vanille does the opposite, Lighty does some damage to get a chain going, then the former two changes to Ravagers and raise hell together 

Anyway, I think I'm gonna reload my save and skip this. It feels like one of those things you're supposed to deal with post-game. ^^

--

On another note, I think I found a pretty decent CP farming spot for those who might be interested.

Archylte Steppe - Northern Highplain - near the save point you will see the Behemoth and another massive wolf-like... wolf fighting one another. You can't miss this, it's where you have to go to progress with the story I think. 

Anyway, since they're fighting this instantly nets you a chance of a preemptive strike, and the battle will start with both monsters on half health ^^ When the battle starts, forget the wolf for now and just concentrate on the Behemoth, leave the weaker one for last 

After the battle's over, you'll be rewarded with 6600 CP :3 Not bad for a couple of minutes' work ^___^

Run back to the save point, then run down again and both of them will have respawned already XD


----------



## Fraust (Mar 16, 2010)

You know what's about to go down...

THIS FIGHT IS BROKEN!!! I HAD HIM AT 600K... FUCKING DEATH IS NOT FAIR, SQUARE.

All caps is effective, no? 

Ugh, time to try again.


----------



## Newton (Mar 16, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Hmm, RPG hater in a JRPG thread..... Something feels just right about this
> 
> --
> 
> ...





Preemptive Strike 

You have joined us, we shall grind and rise above any threat presented


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 16, 2010)

Chapter 13 Boss

*Spoiler*: __ 



My team to beat Orphan was Lighting, Sazsh & Vanille I had maxed the three primary roles for them and goten Saszh to cure in medic.

The setups i used were:
MED/MED/MED(Starting)
MED/MED/SAB(Second and untill he had Deprotect, Deshell, Pioson and Imperil on)
RAV/RAV/MED(To stager him quickly and heal)
COM/COM/RAV(If he had the yellow orb out once stagared)
COM/COM/MED(if he had the black orb out once stargered)

The minute he used the big attack that almost kills you chaned to three MEds and then back to two and Van as a SAB took me two stagers and and pioson to finish him off.
(stager took him done from just above 6mill to 3mill and then again from 2.5mill to about 100k.  Poison and few attacks and Vanille inflicting Debuffs did the rest)

I also used the Dispelag technique once or twice to get rid of bad buffs on my team.

Took me three tries and got three stars.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 16, 2010)

Susano said:


> I'm at ~41, but I have my crystariums maxed



Nice work grinding. 

I will be joining you soon enough.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 16, 2010)

The only reason I can't kill him now is 'cause he decides to make my characters not able to attack or use magic when I immediately stagger him... They made his AI fucking clutch and it's annoying.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 16, 2010)

That happened to me first time I had to sit and watch as he slap my team to death and they were all MEDs 

( how many Smilies are there)


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 16, 2010)

Like... I hate Hope because of how low his HP is... but he still has a level 6 first level weapon and his magic is only 150 or so less than Vanille's... that's some ridiculous magic power he has. Plus he has all those -aga spells and Haste... I may end up using him if I can't manage with the three girls.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 16, 2010)

IronElfie said:


> That happened to me first time I had to sit and watch as he slap my team to death and they were all MEDs
> 
> ( how many Smilies are there)



LOL. Your poison/Sab method worked fucking wonders. I got him down to 1.6 in like 2 minutes, but he luckily got a death on Lightning... FOR THE THIRD TIME!

Yeah, it's not luck, they just want you to struggle.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 16, 2010)

how many chapters are in this game?


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 16, 2010)

Your welcome first big boss i can reber in a FF game that was susetiable to poison 

It is i never died outright from death thought i think Sazsh and Vaniel did once or twice in both the second and third time i tried him. Thought the second time she died from the damage it did 

Death on my temates actually helped me the third try as it cleared status effects and the ended up with more health after revival.


----------



## Fassy (Mar 16, 2010)

Is this game good? I've been meaning to buy it but I want to wait until the price is lowered. I've only played FFX so I'm new to the whole FF world.


----------



## Helix (Mar 17, 2010)

I feel kinda stupid that I didn't grind right before the last boss because those monsters give 32,000 CP and you can't get back to it after you finished the game (at least I think so).


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 17, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> how many chapters are in this game?



There are 13 chapter but they get longer towards the end.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 17, 2010)

I acutally fought the final bosses again for shits and giggles after I maxed out my Level 5 Crystalriums for everyone's main 3 classes, and got everyones 2nd Tier weapons maxed. Barthandelus, and both of the final bosses forms were ridicoulsy easy. I'm afraid to see what would happen if I get everyones 3rd tier maxed, and fight them.

I'm just glad final bosses first form was tough the first time around, too bad his second was painfully easy both times. 

@ Helix how many missions have you done post game so far?


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 17, 2010)

@ Masurao where did you cp grind post game?

@ Helix i didn't grind there before the boss but I'm wishing I had after i saw the cost of stage 10


----------



## Masurao (Mar 17, 2010)

IronElfie said:


> @ Masurao where did you cp grind post game?



Well, I had the Growth egg, which gives me 2x the number of CP I gained. I went back and fourth through Maw of the abyss several times. Each 20-25 min run woulkd get me about 180k CP. I did it until I maxed everyone out. At one point I had 999k CP, but even that wasn't even enough to max all 3 main classes with the level 5 costs. So I kept running through Maw of abyss until I had enough.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 17, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!

Thank you so much, Odin. 

Five stars, bitches. 7 minutes.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 17, 2010)

Welldone Fraust Congratulations now enjoy the ending and be amazed 

Ok how do i beat mission 55 mark to get the Grow egg
(and i know 999kcp won't be enought i managed to get that while grinding before stage 9) and it was bearly enought)


----------



## Masurao (Mar 17, 2010)

IronElfie said:


> Ok how do i beat mission 55 mark to get the Grow egg
> (and i know 999kcp won't be enought i managed to get that while grinding before stage 9) and it was bearly enought)



It's tough if you're doing it before post-game. But it's possible. Have your party Vanille/Snow/Hope. Set Vanille to spam Death on the Neochu, while Snow as a SEN provokes all the smaller chu's. Have Hope constanlty heal. When the Neochu is dead swich Vanille back and forth between MED, and RAV. Keep Snow on SEN, and have Hope swith between MED/RAV. I might take a while but it should evntually work.

When everyone get's their Crystalrium expaned after the final boss, the cost for each new boost is 60k. So, the growth egg certaintly helps..even with 999k I still didn't have enough to max all 3 main classes all the way to level 5 ll.


----------



## Newton (Mar 17, 2010)

I didn't know that shit capped and fucking wasted shitloads of CP


----------



## Helix (Mar 17, 2010)

Masurao said:


> @ Helix how many missions have you done post game so far?



I actually done close to none. Maybe 5 missions the most. The main reason I said I wish I should have grinded in the area before the final boss is because I saw some mission bosses that are insanely difficult with like 15 million HP.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 17, 2010)

Masurao said:


> It's tough if you're doing it before post-game. But it's possible. Have your party Vanille/Snow/Hope. Set Vanille to spam Death on the Neochu, while Snow as a SEN provokes all the smaller chu's. Have Hope constanlty heal. When the Neochu is dead swich Vanille back and forth between MED, and RAV. Keep Snow on SEN, and have Hope swith between MED/RAV. I might take a while but it should evntually work.
> 
> When everyone get's their Crystalrium expaned after the final boss, the cost for each new boost is 60k. So, the growth egg certaintly helps..even with 999k I still didn't have enough to max all 3 main classes all the way to level 5 ll.



Cheers i'll try that. Next time I'm on thought that might not be soon as it has messed up sleep single handily now 7th night in a row i have been up all night 

I have to say i'm really glad I joined this forum.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 17, 2010)

IronElfie said:


> Cheers i'll try that. Next time I'm on thought that might not be soon as it has messed up sleep single handily now 7th night in a row i have been up all night
> 
> I have to say i'm really glad I joined this forum.



Forgot to mention, make sure you set up some Fortisol, and Aegisol before the fight.


----------



## Jade (Mar 17, 2010)

Just grinding in Chap.11. But one question, does the end boss of that Chapter unlock the Death spell for one of the characters?

Since I heard that is needed to farm gil off those giant turtle things(forgot name).


----------



## Fraust (Mar 17, 2010)

I wish I could talk missions and nonsense with you guys. 

When I can do missions on the 360 version I'll be in here asking for tons of tips. 

My end time is 41:45:45 (looks cool).


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 17, 2010)

KidLife10200 said:


> No not really lol. I just don't fuck with RPG games.



You don't belong here.


----------



## Newton (Mar 17, 2010)

Aurora said:


> Just grinding in Chap.11. But one question, does the end boss of that Chapter unlock the Death spell for one of the characters?
> 
> Since I heard that is needed to farm gil off those giant turtle things(forgot name).



Yep, Vanille


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Death isn't "needed" to farm turtles lmao.

You use death when you're farming them when you're not supposed to and can't kill them right.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 17, 2010)

This is probaly a Noob question and slightly off topic but what dose JRPG and WRPG stand for and whats the main diffrence.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 17, 2010)

Looking at the achievements for this game... holy shit.

I'm excited as hell. 

EDIT: @Iron: The J and W stand for Japanese and Western respectively. They differentiate games made in those regions like Final Fantasy being Japan-made and Mass Effect being Western-made.

RPG stands for Role-Playing Game.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 17, 2010)

J = japan, w = the west.


Basically...anime-like usually turn based games with focus on story = Jrpg.

Action-like DnD themed games with choices/options and a generic story = Wrpg.





> Looking at the achievements for this game... holy shit.
> 
> I'm excited as hell.


The item collector is probably the hardest.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 17, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> The item collector is probably the hardest.



Perhaps. I think L'Cie Paragon will be tough, but maybe not so much with fully maxed characters. I love that they will give me a reason to play this game for countless hours. I've been waiting for an RPG to give me my money's worth or more (if I was doing it for this PS3 version it would be much more since I paid with two games and $20).


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 17, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Looking at the achievements for this game... holy shit.
> 
> I'm excited as hell.



Why??? Are the achievements and tropies the same?




Dreikoo said:


> J = japan, w = the west.
> 
> Basically...anime-like usually turn based games with focus on story = Jrpg.
> 
> Action-like DnD themed games with choices/options and a generic story = Wrpg.



Thanks to you both.  I had kind of guessed at the west and japan bits but wasn't sure.  And based on the description i have to say i much perfer japans style of RPG.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Perhaps. I think L'Cie Paragon will be tough, but maybe not so much with fully maxed characters. I love that they will give me a reason to play this game for countless hours. I've been waiting for an RPG to give me my money's worth or more (if I was doing it for this PS3 version it would be much more since I paid with two games and $20).



I got platinum in just under 120 hours so yeah...not really "countless".

Paragon is something you need to have in mind as you do missions, simple as that. Restart a few times etc. There's a few crazy ones but most just need a trick.

Jumbo cactuar will give you hell though. (and death doesn't work for it...take that noobs! )


----------



## Fraust (Mar 17, 2010)

Pshh. 120+ hours will be "countless" when I'm back at college playing this very little. 

120 is beautiful for me. Haven't spent that much time on a game since Lost Odyssey (which was only 100).


----------



## Helix (Mar 17, 2010)

I love FFXIII's story and battle system... but it seems like more work than fun in trying to platinum this game. I want to do all the 64 missions, but it seems like it would be tedious. 

I may just get Lightning's theme and be done with it.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 17, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Perhaps. I think L'Cie Paragon will be tough, but maybe not so much with fully maxed characters. I love that they will give me a reason to play this game for countless hours. I've been waiting for an RPG to give me my money's worth or more (if I was doing it for this PS3 version it would be much more since I paid with two games and $20).



Thats bad i can spend cunless hours on Final Fantasy as it is.  Even after completting the games iI spend hours replaying them.  

I worked it out that 5 full weeks of my life have been spent on just FFX, FFX-2 and FFXII 

Current record holder for longest time spent on a game is FFX at 350hrs+


----------



## Fraust (Mar 17, 2010)

IronElfie said:


> Current record holder for longest time spent on a game is FFX at 350hrs+





Did you... like... talk to every PMC, get 99 of every item, get every aeon, max out everyone's sphere grid, master Blitzball, complete the Monster Arena, kill the max number of monsters in the arena, kill every side boss, then decide you had time to spare and just tried to step on every single inch of the entire world?


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 17, 2010)

Can't...stop...playing...this game....


----------



## Corran (Mar 17, 2010)

If only I didn't have a job I could get through the game quicker!


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 17, 2010)

Take your time, enjoy it.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 17, 2010)

Master Blitzball nearly got lvl 85 team almost all have all there techniques.
Every aeon yes, every side boss sort off not done dark aeons yet.
99 of items getting there monstor arean is done.
Equitment done apart form Lulu and Kimaries weapons. (been into the 190s more time than i can rember and 199 at least 10 times )
Stats done once and then reanged the the sphered into groups as best as posiblle (slight OCD there).
And some of that time is when i have left it on and gone to do other things so not played it all that time.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Helix said:


> I love FFXIII's story and battle system... but it seems like more work than fun in trying to platinum this game. I want to do all the 64 missions, but it seems like it would be tedious.
> 
> I may just get Lightning's theme and be done with it.



Nah, the tedious part is after you're done, you still need to farm a few tens of millions of gil.





> Thats bad i can spend cunless hours on Final Fantasy as it is. Even after completting the games iI spend hours replaying them.
> 
> I worked it out that 5 full weeks of my life have been spent on just FFX, FFX-2 and FFXII
> 
> Current record holder for longest time spent on a game is FFX at 350hrs+


My record is dissidia, over 500 hours.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 17, 2010)

I can tell you played 11 online.


----------



## Newton (Mar 17, 2010)

IronElfie said:


> Thats bad i can spend cunless hours on Final Fantasy as it is.  Even after completting the games iI spend hours replaying them.
> 
> I worked it out that 5 full weeks of my life have been spent on just FFX, FFX-2 and FFXII
> 
> Current record holder for longest time spent on a game is FFX at 350hrs+



I know exactly what you mean, I clocked about 400. FFXII was worse IMO, did you get the Danjuro, OH GOD, and getting to 99 was just an absolutely unholy grind. I might not have spent more time on XII, but it sure felt like more

not to mention fighting Zodiark was like what? An hour? 3? It was real long

Enjoyed every damn second of both



Fraust said:


> Did you... like... talk to every PMC, get 99 of every item, get every aeon, max out everyone's sphere grid, master Blitzball, complete the Monster Arena, kill the max number of monsters in the arena, kill every side boss, then decide you had time to spare and just tried to step on every single inch of the entire world?



Unlocking, and becoming strong enough to defeat Nemesis/Dark Aeons etc is a good maybe 200 hours, Blitzball can vary but could easily be 100+, those fucking Sigils, and then obtaining the shit for ideal armors, good god that game sucked out your life


Also, I've already spent about 400 hours playing Modern Warfare 2


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 17, 2010)

Not got dissidia any good?

I also peffer Kimi ga Iru kara not a fan of Leona Leiws also i peffered the origanla chocobo thema to the new one


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 17, 2010)

RealaMoreno said:


> I can tell you played 11 online.



Yep, though since it's an MMO it's not fair to compare it to the rest.

My playtime in that one would scare you btw...was into it for about 3 years lol.


----------



## Helix (Mar 17, 2010)

^Exactly.

Longest I clocked for an FF game was FFXI with 4,320 hours (180 days). 

And FFX with about 90 hours.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 17, 2010)

That 350 is only the current save i have at least two more on PS2 memory cards that problay come to another 200hrs together.

I'm also not quite sure how long i spent on FFX-2 I know the first game was over 80hrs when i complete it. But then i got the guide book and went for 100% and a few playthroughs but the memory card got corupted while trying to ge it onto my PS3. And I lost that save.   

I have yet to get the will to go back to FFX-2

For Blitz did you;
LF- Larbeight
RF- Isken
MF- Vuroja
LD- Kulukan
RD- Ropp
GL- Nimrook
I have notes in the box for what techniques are left for each of them.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Helix said:


> ^Exactly.
> 
> Longest I clocked for an FF game was FFXI with 4,320 hours (180 days).
> 
> And FFX with about 90 hours.


I was around 120 days without the AFKing.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm gonna clock 1 Million hours in Versus. How? Even when I perfect every little thing and know the game word for word, I'll still go back and play it just to look at Noctis.

 It better not disappoint. I don't think it will.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Mar 17, 2010)

can't wait to play this game. i've never been this excited for a game before.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 17, 2010)

alchemy1234 said:


> can't wait to play this game. i've never been this excited for a game before.



It's worth the excitment.  I'm the same i have never bought a console for a game before. 

Also i'm enjoying reading the prolog chapters while lisening to the origanl sound track


----------



## Helix (Mar 17, 2010)

alchemy1234 said:


> can't wait to play this game. i've never been this excited for a game before.



I got so obsessed with it the 4-5 days I played it, and now that it's over I feel empty inside. Post-game is all well and dandy except it was the story that interested me.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 17, 2010)

im at 36 hours on chap 12, it's my finals week for winter term so i can't play much this week.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 17, 2010)

I hate beating games I like. 

Versus, get a fucking release date. And also a special edition PS3 with like crystal encrusted controllers or something. I need something fancy.

Anybody know where I can get some nice, high quality pics of Noctis? finalfantasy-xiii.net's pics aren't all that great and google isn't coming up with anything better.

I do love this pic, though:



I'm contemplating getting a sig from it. I call dibs, no one steal my idea. I know it's a pretty picture.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 17, 2010)

Noctics whats that?


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2010)

Noctis is the main character of Versus XIII.

And I'm totally stealing that idea!


----------



## Fraust (Mar 17, 2010)

The World said:


> And I'm totally stealing that idea!



Gah! I can't argue with that. 

I was actually hoping that FFXIII would be far from perfect so that it could make Versus look better than I'm sure it will be. I just hope it's not as linear or at least lets me explore the world freely and make my own decisions early.

But I won't even speculate. I want everything to be a complete surprise.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 17, 2010)

Susano said:


> not to mention fighting Zodiark was like what? An hour? 3? It was real long
> 
> Enjoyed every damn second of both



Getting to Zodiark took like an hour and a half to two, the fight itself was short... assuming you managed to beat him before he went apeshit and limit broke and then spammed Darkja til you died (happend to me twice). Then you had to do the whole thing all over again.

Don't even get me started on trying to get the random chance Zodiark Spear + other rare items from chests, or trying to farm rare drops from monsters -_- Worst time I ever had mastering a game.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 17, 2010)

Bit i liked least about FFXII was charecter designs. (and i need a speel checker built in )
Is Versus a sequal or stand alone in same univeres?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 17, 2010)

All three games are stand alone but in the same universe. They already said that Versus XIII was going to be story driven, btw (meaning, linear).


----------



## Corran (Mar 17, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> All three games are stand alone but in the same universe. They already said that Versus XIII was going to be story driven, btw (meaning, linear).



But there is an overworld map so not sure how you mean its linear.
Edit: I remember reading they weren't the same universe, well I know VS isn't set in the same universe as XIII.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Helix said:


> I got so obsessed with it the 4-5 days I played it, and now that it's over I feel empty inside. Post-game is all well and dandy except it was the story that interested me.



That's typical when you finish good games or anime.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 17, 2010)

Corran said:


> But there is an overworld map so not sure how you mean its linear.
> Edit: I remember reading they weren't the same universe, well I know VS isn't set in the same universe as XIII.


What this guy said. As long as there is some form of exploration throughout an entire world like older games I will be very happy. XIII's is okay because I think the battle system, graphics, and story make up for it, but I want Versus so be as close to perfect as possible.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 17, 2010)

Accotding to a Joystiq article, the entire Fabula Nova Crystalis series is an experiment in more focused, story-driven and linear RPGs. So expect a more than understandable amount of whining about linearity.

I don't care much, since FFXIII's approach is incredible and I certainly want to play more like it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> Accotding to a Joystiq article, the entire Fabula Nova Crystalis series is an experiment in more focused, story-driven and linear RPGs. So expect a more than understandable amount of whining about linearity.
> 
> I don't care much, since FFXIII's approach is incredible and I certainly want to play more like it.



That sounds like music to my ears really. Versus will be droolsome.


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2010)

Speaking of Versus, do we have any idea where it's at in terms of development? I know FFXIII had priority, but Versus should be decently far along at this point.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 17, 2010)

Sin said:


> Speaking of Versus, do we have any idea where it's at in terms of development? I know FFXIII had priority, but Versus should be decently far along at this point.



Even if it's not they have PLENTY of help to move things along now. The XIII team should return the favor of when the Versus team would help them.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Sin said:


> Speaking of Versus, do we have any idea where it's at in terms of development? I know FFXIII had priority, but Versus should be decently far along at this point.



Versus will be out about 3 months after the sun has died out.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 17, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Versus will be out about 3 months after the sun has died out.



Damn. That's still earlier than Kingdom Hearts 3.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 17, 2010)

KH3 is already out, just not in this dimension.

Nomura finally managed to break through to the belt dimension and he developed it there.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 17, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> KH3 is already out, just not in this dimension.
> 
> Nomura finally managed to break through to the belt dimension and he developed it there.


He's even godlier than I previously thought. 



ashleynathomas said:


> Final Fantasy XIII First  is a fantastic and interesting game to play from all the other games played before.The role system exists in order to control what abilities are available to characters in battle. The after-battle victory screen in XIII holds information such as the time it took to finish the battle, the highest number of combos executed, the number of break attacks and the quality of battle which is determined by a ranking of one to five stars.


Thank you, manual book.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 17, 2010)

Okay, went to chapter 12 & 13. After I did some sidequest in Pulse.
Well, since I upgrade a lot before departing I can say I stomped the boss, ( Stagger + Fang + Highwing = 300K dmg  ) A bit of a bittersweet ending, IMO. now time for some aftergame fun.

For the last boss, I had Fang, Hope and Lightning. I justed buffed myself with haste and stomped him before Doom went to 2000. Maxed Ultima with Lightning helped.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 17, 2010)

Just beat the Chapter 10 midboss... The Stage 8 Crystarium is massive! How the hell am I gonna get the hundreds of thousands of CP needed to max out just a single role before the end of the chapter?!


----------



## Pervy Fox (Mar 17, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> Just beat the Chapter 10 midboss... The Stage 8 Crystarium is massive! How the hell am I gonna get the hundreds of thousands of CP needed to max out just a single role before the end of the chapter?!



Enemies in Gran Pulse will give you a shit load of CP


----------



## Athrum (Mar 17, 2010)

How do we use the Cieth waystones? Everytime i click on one just gives me the mark.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 17, 2010)

The ones mapped with an orange dot are the teleporting ones, not the regular blue-dot ones.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 17, 2010)

Well I've played a bit of the game now and I have to say Snow is already the best character.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 17, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Enemies in Gran Pulse will give you a shit load of CP



That's good to know! Currently in battle against Alexander, I be.


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 10/11_ 



Bahamut was so easy it isn't even funny... I only needed SEN/MED/MED and SEN/RAV/RAV to beat the heck out of it.

But those two giant monsters, the flying thing that hit the ship and the giant golem that munched on one of those already huge monsters... They'd be awesome bosses!


----------



## Pervy Fox (Mar 17, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> That's good to know! Currently in battle against Alexander, I be.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 10/11_
> ...



Ill be honest I died once against him, only cause I didnt like the default paragrim at the start of battle


----------



## Velocity (Mar 17, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Ill be honest I died once against him, only cause I didnt like the default paragrim at the start of battle



Oh, same here! I hate the default Paradigms. I even just did that against Alexander, too, so I could go RAV/RAV/SEN and MED/MED/SEN. S'like the easy button for Paradigm Shifts.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 17, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> The ones mapped with an orange dot are the teleporting ones, not the regular blue-dot ones.



I know, still i cant teleport


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 17, 2010)

You need to have activated one previously. If you have, once you've activated another you can teleport back to the ones previously activated.


----------



## Newton (Mar 17, 2010)

Sweet, 6 mins 



Athrum said:


> How do we use the Cieth waystones? Everytime i click on one just gives me the mark.



You can only teleport between the red ones, I assume you have only finished 1 waystone mission. When you do another waystone misison, you can teleport between them


Edit:

Holy good god, that ending was fucking amazing.

I mean holy fuck, that was awesome, great and fitting end, that rates high on my list for sure.


*Spoiler*: _but_ 



Was that Leona Lewis?


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm almost to Oerba, so I checked to see if I should go back to the Steppe thing. I found out grinding should be saved for post-game I'm not upset but it feels awkward considering every other FF I've played had you grinding as much as possible prior to the final boss.

Team Light, Fang, Vanille ftw

Here's some answers from Nomura, from a twitter interview apparently.


> *5. I'm curious over what happened to your consideration over a Dissidia FF sequel!*
> _Nomura: I'll try my best to work on Dissidia FF's sequel!_
> 
> *7. How much percentage of Versus XIII is done so far?*
> _Nomura: Not everything is connected yet; each part of the game is progressing differently. Oh, but we got the airship to fly on the World Map now._


FUCK YEA


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 17, 2010)

Holy shit, something about Versus XIII!!?? Well a little bit's better then nothing.

I did some searching into the missions fors XIII and apparently the very last mission's mark
*Spoiler*: __ 



has over 15 Million health


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Holy shit, something about Versus XIII!!?? Well a little bit's better then nothing.
> 
> I did some searching into the missions fors XIII and apparently the very last mission's mark
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



And there's some normal mobs with over 16.5 mil too .


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 17, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And there's some normal mobs with over 16.5 mil too .


Jesus Christ, talk about a fucking grindfest.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Jesus Christ, talk about a fucking grindfest.



Meh, you can down them in like 3 minutes anyways.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 17, 2010)

Susano said:


> Sweet, 6 mins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm afraid to say it was.


----------



## Newton (Mar 17, 2010)

Now the real fun starts

Grindfest '10


----------



## Velocity (Mar 17, 2010)

So, I'm running around aimlessly in Gran Pulse now. Getting owned by King Behemoths... A lot.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> So, I'm running around aimlessly in Gran Pulse now. Getting owned by King Behemoths... A lot.



First thing i did when i reached pulse was down a king behemoth...pre emptive attack and juggle it till it dies before it stands up .


----------



## Pervy Fox (Mar 17, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> So, I'm running around aimlessly in Gran Pulse now. Getting owned by King Behemoths... A lot.



You should head for the Behemoth vs the big wolf fight at the far north east of Gran Pulse, that way youll get a preemptive strike but make sure to buff and debuff with Sazh and Vanille, after the fight, 6600 sweet CP.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Mar 17, 2010)

^ listen to this man


Wintrale said:


> So, I'm running around aimlessly in Gran Pulse now. Getting owned by King Behemoths... A lot.


You want to stagger them before they pull out swordchucks


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 17, 2010)

What trophies get you which themes on the PS3?


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 17, 2010)

5star final boss = lightning
some story event for hope and vanille
loremaster = sazh
l'cie paragon = snow
treasure hunter = fang
platinum = serah


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 17, 2010)

Susano said:


> Preemptive Strike
> 
> You have joined us, we shall grind and rise above any threat presented


pff, you had to go and ruin it didn't you 

Still, great minds think alike I guess. :3



Fraust said:


> I hate beating games I like.
> 
> Versus, get a fucking release date. And also a special edition PS3 with like crystal encrusted controllers or something. I need something fancy.
> 
> ...


While I bring no high-res pics, I shall counter you with cosplay, this thread in dire need of some 



Check out her other , they're all insane <3


----------



## Pervy Fox (Mar 17, 2010)

Does anybody else thinks Noctis looks like Sasuke?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 17, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Does anybody else thinks Noctis looks like Sasuke?



now i can't play vs.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 17, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> now i can't play vs.



I second this.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 17, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Does anybody else thinks Noctis looks like Sasuke?



Now you have said that he dose yes.  That the game ruined from the start now.



Dreikoo said:


> 5star final boss = lightning
> some story event for hope and vanille
> loremaster = sazh
> l'cie paragon = snow
> ...



Ho do I get l'cie paragon?

And Derikoo have you beaten the giant torties with using the sumon knock down?


----------



## Pervy Fox (Mar 17, 2010)

Its probably that same duck butt hair


----------



## KidLife10200 (Mar 17, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> You don't belong here.




Haha dreiko. You know I'm just messing with them man. No hard feelings.


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2010)

I've got all my characters to their Level 4 roles (Behemoth King + Wolf <3).

Now I gotta find somewhere to make money.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 17, 2010)

I thought Noctis looked like Sasuke from the very first trailer years ago. 

I'm still gonna kick the shit out that game. 


Holy shit it's been less than 24 hours and I miss the game so much already. Gotta wait til Sunday/Monday to be able to start the 360 version... Fuck my idea to leave it at school.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 17, 2010)

Chapter 13 encounters are really annoying >_< Especially the ones that involve more than one Sacrifice spamming Death on you.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 17, 2010)

Been too busy with work to play this game, still on chapter 7, need to find time to finish this eventually.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Mar 17, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Chapter 13 encounters are really annoying >_< Especially the ones that involve more than one Sacrifice spamming Death on you.



Just wait until the last boss, he will spam Death on your party


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 17, 2010)

What, is there no safety bit in FFXIII?


----------



## Fraust (Mar 17, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What, is there no safety bit in FFXIII?



What is that? Safety?  It's not in the FFXIII dictionary.

For the longest time, since I never looked it up or hear it anywhere else, I thought Eidolon was pronounced Ay-duh-lawn rather than Eye-dough-lin... I feel so dumb.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 17, 2010)

Fraust said:


> What is that? Safety?  It's not in the FFXIII dictionary.
> 
> For the longest time, since I never looked it up or hear it anywhere else, I thought Eidolon was pronounced Ay-duh-lawn rather than Eye-dough-lin... I feel so dumb.



I thought it was Eye-dough-leon.

Still think it sounds better


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 17, 2010)

Sin said:


> I've got all my characters to their Level 4 roles (Behemoth King + Wolf <3).
> 
> Now I gotta find somewhere to make money.


Go back to mission 7 and farm some Tiaras. <3

They sell for 40k each, and the hunt itself takes 40 seconds. =]


edits;

@Wintrale: If you ever decide to move on with the story, tell me and we'll go together 

We always seem to be in the same part for some odd reason XD


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 17, 2010)

IronElfie said:


> Ho do I get l'cie paragon?
> 
> And Derikoo have you beaten the giant torties with using the sumon knock down?



5star all 64 missions.


Yeah, i've beaten the normal one, i've beaten the blue one with 16 million HP that hits your hole party with ultima for over 30.000


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Go back to mission 7 and farm some  Tiaras. <3
> 
> They sell for 40k each, and the hunt itself takes 40 seconds. =]
> 
> ...





I haven't done any missions yet. I went straight to the Wolf/Behemoth.

I don't even know where Mission 7 is


----------



## Fraust (Mar 17, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> 5star all 64 missions.
> 
> 
> Yeah, i've beaten the normal one, i've beaten the blue one with 16 million HP that hits your hole party with ultima for over 30.000



What were your party's HP maxes? I'm assuming 30K damage is a lot, but not unmanageable.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 17, 2010)

Sin said:


> I haven't done any missions yet. I went straight to the Wolf/Behemoth.
> 
> I don't even know where Mission 7 is


I've only done 8 missions and that's all I'll do until I reach post-game. <3

And here you go:  


@Dreikoo: Is there a way for me to kill a Adamantoise at this point in the game? Also, post a vid of your crystallium grid for the lulz, so we can see what it looks like when everything is maxed out


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2010)

From what I've read about Adamantoise, the only viable way to kill it early on is using Vanille's Death spell, which isn't available until post-boss fight Ch. 11.

And thanks a lot Loveless.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh, so I can't do it the traditional way of hackin-n-slashin till it dies? =/ I was thinking of chippin' away at its HP no matter how little and no matter how long it took, I just wanted to see if I can do it XD


----------



## Newton (Mar 17, 2010)

Look at Loveless pimping my stuff 





So I have a question, I didn't see any Dinosaurs, did I miss something?


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2010)

I haven't tried, that's just what I've read from people on GameFAQs.

About your link: Where exactly in Ch 11 do you get access to the Yaschas Massif?

I haven't done anything story-related since beating Alexander (I just ran to the Behemoth/Wolf).


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 17, 2010)

> What were your party's HP maxes? I'm assuming 30K damage is a lot, but not unmanageable.


Hope maxes at 18k, lightning at 20, fang at 24.

You basically fumble into a def/def/def optima or die.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 17, 2010)

Susano said:


> So I have a question, I didn't see any Dinosaurs, did I miss something?



lolwut? I think most of us who have said 'Dinosaurs' are talking about the Adamantoise-like giant turtles walking around.

BTW, that giant Fal'Cie (I think) that eats one of them... is that a mission or side-boss? Or is it just there to look pretty?


----------



## Newton (Mar 17, 2010)

Sin said:


> I haven't tried, that's just what I've read from people on GameFAQs.
> 
> About your link: Where exactly in Ch 11 do you get access to the Yaschas Massif?
> 
> I haven't done anything story-related since beating Alexander (I just ran to the Behemoth/Wolf).



you always have access to the Yaschas Massif, remember when you just started Ch11 you had to go find hope so were forced to go in 1 direction. The Massif is in the other direction



Fraust said:


> lolwut? I think most of us who have said 'Dinosaurs' are talking about the Adamantoise-like giant turtles walking around.
> 
> BTW, that giant Fal'Cie (I think) that eats one of them... is that a mission or side-boss? Or is it just there to look pretty?



Well he's roaming around behind the mountains just chillin lookin good,  When I first saw him there I was thinking he's gonna be roaming around the Steppe, but you can't get to him. I doubt we'll be able to fight him.


Looool just got the tuft of wool, what a funny cutscene


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 17, 2010)

Susano said:


> Look at Loveless pimping my stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not dinosaurs, they're woodwraiths. Also, it's a pretty easy fight by Chapter 12/13 standards and yields 32000 cp for about 2-3 minutes of fighting. I'm going to just max out my Crystarium atm and maybe make about 400k in reserves before I fight the boss. Might as well since CP is much more time consuming to earn later on.

EDIT: Can anyone that's beat it tell me what the total CP gain for beating the final boss/string of bosses is, please?


----------



## Fraust (Mar 17, 2010)

What if the battle system was still like from this trailer?

 (around 2:02)

They changed it a lot.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 17, 2010)

0CP if I rember it corectly


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 17, 2010)

IronElfie said:


> 0CP if I rember it corectly



LOL. Dang, ok. Guess I'll just farm up to 999,999 CP. Might manage to 5 star the guy on my first attempt and not have to redo it later


----------



## Fraust (Mar 17, 2010)

Just in case anybody hasn't seen it.


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2010)

Susano said:


> you always have access to the Yaschas Massif, remember when you just started Ch11 you had to go find hope so were forced to go in 1 direction. The Massif is in the other direction
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, thanks, I'll try and find it.

One more question for a mission-noob. Do I have to do all the prior missions before doing #7?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 17, 2010)

If the stone is active, you can do it whenever. Some stones don't activate until prior missions have been done, however.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 17, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> @Wintrale: If you ever decide to move on with the story, tell me and we'll go together
> 
> We always seem to be in the same part for some odd reason XD



Well, they DO say that great minds think alike while awesome minds do alike.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 17, 2010)

So yeah, this spot at the end of Chapter 13 is uber for CP farming. 75,000 CP in 7 minutes. If you happened to cheat and get that CP egg, can be making 160,000 in 7 minutes for easy maxing, maybe farm up that 900,000 for when you hit level 10.


----------



## crevo (Mar 17, 2010)

I just got to Pulse, and I'm wondering what are good weapons to have, and how to you upgrade them correctly? I haven't bought any weapons or accessories yet in the game and haven't upgraded anything either because I didn't want to screw up. Any tips?


----------



## Newton (Mar 17, 2010)

You guys trolled me 

I pumped 1.2m exp into my Lionheart, and when I transformed it I still got a Lvl. 15 Ultima Weapon 

if it carried over like yall said it would, I would have gotten a Ultima Weapon *


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah... seems the person who told me so was incorrect. I just wasted a bunch of money as well 

My bad for the misinformation.

What weapons is everyone running on their people?

I have:

Fang - Taming Pole
Lightning - Lionheart (I'd go Axis Blade but Random: Instant Chain is rape)
Vanille - Belladona Wand
Sazh - Antares Deluxes
Hope - Hawkeye
Snow - Power Circle


----------



## Fraust (Mar 17, 2010)

I kept everyone with their original weapons and leveled them up as if I knew what I was doing. It was just my "whatever" playthrough so it was okay.


----------



## Newton (Mar 17, 2010)

Fang - Taming Pole
Light - Lionheart
Vanille - Belladonna Wand 

All of them are Version 2 lvl * though


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah, I have them starred and level 2.

I was going to max everyone for all available jobs now at this endgame point, but their level 9 stuff for other jobs costs like 60k apiece, so I think I'd rather wait to get the CP egg and then just do a run-through of the maw one shotting everything. Gonna max out Fang's Synergist, b/c it's amazing, then stop.


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2010)

Chapter 11 - My main three's weapons:

Lightning - Gladius (no Lionheart yet) Lv 35
Hope - Eagletalon Lv 31
Vanille - Belladonna Wand Lv 31


----------



## Newton (Mar 17, 2010)

For the classes that aren't their "natural" ones, the last tier takes 120k per 

Since I have no trapezohedrons, and about 700k, I'm pimping my accessories. I wish there was a chart or table somewhere with the experience needed to * the acc. that don't * at lvl 2, cuz its wasting my time how I'm trying not to be wasteful 

Next is to get 3 Dash Shoes, Hero's and Blessed Talismans, then go grind some CP


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 17, 2010)

loving the game.

but damn I hate the whole splitting up and having only two party members parts.

At the part with chocobro and vanille and those scale monsters.

they were easier than I thought


----------



## Fraust (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm glad that so many people here enjoy it because I loved it, too. 
*Spoiler*: _ending_ 



The ending is growing on me... I think the Leona Lewis song makes it so much less moving than the Japanese ending with the original theme (watched it on Youtube).


 The customer reviews on Gamestop are embarrassingly narrow-minded.

So I made my own earlier today to counter them.


----------



## Newton (Mar 17, 2010)

let's spam them with praise


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2010)

Susano said:


> For the classes that aren't their "natural" ones, the last tier takes 120k per
> 
> Since I have no trapezohedrons, and about 700k, I'm pimping my accessories. I wish there was a chart or table somewhere with the experience needed to * the acc. that don't * at lvl 2, cuz its wasting my time how I'm trying not to be wasteful
> 
> Next is to get 3 Dash Shoes, Hero's and Blessed Talismans, then go grind some CP


I'm taking care of those near the end of Chapter 13 (when you get to warp back to Gran Pulse).

For now, I'm just CP grinding (to 800k) for the end of Ch. 11.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 17, 2010)

Fraust said:


> What if the battle system was still like from this trailer?
> 
> (around 2:02)
> 
> They changed it a lot.


I'm calling it, this better be similar to Versus gameplay 

Noctis single-handedly taking on an army or monsters whilst teleporting around, slashing everything with invisible swords..... 

Your other party members can have the gambit system, kill other enemies in the background, while the camera is always fixated on you and you manually control Noctis, no gambits whatsoever <3


----------



## Fraust (Mar 17, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I'm calling it, this better be similar to Versus gameplay
> 
> Noctis single-handedly taking on an army or monsters whilst teleporting around, slashing everything with invisible swords.....
> 
> Your other party members can have the gambit system, kill other enemies in the background, while the camera is always fixated on you and you manually control Noctis, no gambits whatsoever <3



I was thinking to myself yesterday... what if you're Noctis slashing away and as you fling enemies into the air or backward your team kills them off. Shotgun blasts (shotgun guy), uppercuts (scar-eyed), and ... I don't know what the other guy would do. Maybe a laptop controlled robot or something.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 17, 2010)

Just got to the area in Chapter 11 for grinding. :WOW


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Just got to the area in Chapter 11 for grinding. :WOW


Have fun.

I've farmed a bit over a million CP there.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 17, 2010)

I still not sure who my main team will be. I haven't branched out anyone's new classes yet because I want to finish their first three starting classes. 

Currently using: 
Lightning
Fang
Hope


----------



## Helix (Mar 17, 2010)

Fraust said:


> *Spoiler*: _ending_
> 
> 
> 
> The ending is growing on me... I think the Leona Lewis song makes it so much less moving than the Japanese ending with the original theme (watched it on Youtube).




*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought the opposite. I never seen it with the japanese theme, but I thought it fit pretty well when I thought it was going to be really bad.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 17, 2010)

Went out of town today, I think I'm already starting to go into withdrawals.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 17, 2010)

Helix said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the opposite. I never seen it with the japanese theme, but I thought it fit pretty well when I thought it was going to be really bad.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 17, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Yep, though since it's an MMO it's not fair to compare it to the rest.
> 
> My playtime in that one would scare you btw...was into it for about 3 years lol.



3 to 3 and half for me as a WHM/RDM RDM/WHM and loldrg.


----------



## Newton (Mar 17, 2010)

Whew, got a * of all the basic accessories. I'm missing the ones that need Adamantite and Dark Matter for catalysts, and well as the 60% resistance ones like Gem Necklace, Pain Killer, Lucent Cape, Moon Rainbow Anklet etc

Anyone know how to get those?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 18, 2010)

You can buy the catalysts.

Beat the last boss, didn't get 5 stars because I let him regenerate his shield/armor  So I'll have to do him in the future. Gonna go farm a lot of CP now.


----------



## Corran (Mar 18, 2010)

Just when I thought there was no more corridors!


----------



## Newton (Mar 18, 2010)

Completed the main classes for everybody and got mah trophies 

50 seconds, 18k CP

Mission crusade tomorrow


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2010)

Everyone better keep ending spoilers in tags


----------



## Helix (Mar 18, 2010)

So, are there any efficient CP farming spots besides the part before the final boss? Or, besides the 6600 CP part with the behemoth fighting the other thing...?


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2010)

There's supposedly this place in Gran Pulse where you can get 40k a run, with each run being 10-20 minutes, but everywhere else seems much more efficient.


----------



## Corran (Mar 18, 2010)

What level do I need to get my weapons to level them up to rank 2 or star rank? Sometimes I don't think its worth leveling up the weapons because it doesn't give enough payoff.


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey guys, is it important to 5 star missions?


----------



## Fraust (Mar 18, 2010)

Sin said:


> Hey guys, is it important to 5 star missions?



For trophies/achievements, yes. But you can go back and retry them at any time.


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2010)

So it doesn't affect anything Mission-wise?

Only for trophies? (cause if so, I'll 5-star them all later, end game)


----------



## Creator (Mar 18, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I still not sure who my main team will be. I haven't branched out anyone's new classes yet because I want to finish their first three starting classes.
> 
> Currently using:
> Lightning
> ...



I use Light, Snow and Vanille. 

Vanille is slightly better then Hope as a medic because she learns Curasaga earlier, plus she has better HP. 

Snow, come on. He has the most HP, his also the strongest and well he looks uber. 

Light. Cant get rid of her.

I tried branching out. Found that branching out costs a fuck load. On average you need 5K CP to branch into a new style. I said fuck that shit, and continued on the ones i have.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 18, 2010)

how do i get 3 of those auto-haste accessories? actually i want 3 of those and 3 of critical haste (how do i getttttttt), those coupled with maxed axis blade and aurora scarf = win!

ME WAANTS.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 18, 2010)

To be honest, any fight where auto haste is a must i've found it not crazy expensive to just use a smoke for and for most serious fights auto haste doesn't last long enough compared to the haste buff from a lvl 5 enhancer so it's not worth it. Pinch-haste is better than it actually...but again not all that great, certainly not better overall than an accessory which will give you 300 str/mag or 3000 HP.


Just make a few optima for each situation where hasting is a byproduct and you're set.





> Vanille is slightly better then Hope as a medic because she learns Curasaga earlier, plus she has better HP.


No, she's better than him cause she gets cure rod. Her magic is not as good as his though so he's preferred if you're not going to be doing the death trick. His last resort raises the break bar quite well too and actually does some decent damage, it's definitely better than both scene drive and desperado.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 18, 2010)

> Just make a few optima for each situation where hasting is a byproduct and you're set.


I don't use Sazh in my party and I'm only at chapter 11 and there's no way in hell I'm going to start farming those non-main classes at this point of the game. I just want auto-haste for fast battles, I'm not necessarily planning on using them in tougher fights.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't remember by which part Hope got haste but Sazh was used by me a ton. If you want him to do other things except haste, give him the guns that cut his life but increase str a ton. If you transform them they reduce his life less and become viable.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 18, 2010)

Nah, I rather use Hope, he's got way better magic and he makes a much better ravager/medic than Sazh does. And Fang is awesome COM/SEN so I don't want to get rid of her, so the best choice is to have auto-haste for 5-starring pretty much every non-tough fight. And besides, that extra 5% ATB recovery which comes with coupling it with other Boost accessories is very good.

BUT NOW MY QUESTION GOT IGNORED (


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 18, 2010)

Sazh's elemental blows as a blaster do take str into account instead of magic so he's way better than hope for that role if you give him the guns i mentioned, healer yeah he's not as good but you can leave it to lightning.


Also, you kill broken things way faster if you have 3 attackers working them.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 18, 2010)

I hope that this is new xP



-LS-


----------



## Velocity (Mar 18, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I still not sure who my main team will be. I haven't branched out anyone's new classes yet because I want to finish their first three starting classes.
> 
> Currently using:
> Lightning
> ...



That's the most popular and powerful party, it seems. Hope has the highest Magic stat when everything is maxed out, while Fang has the highest Strength stat. Lightning is second only to those two, so you actually get the highest Strength/Magic stats with those three. With Army of One, Highwind and Last Resort, you have some serious firepower too. 

Their only real downside is the overall lack of HP, which they're practically unkillable in the "Combat Clinic" Paradigm.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 18, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Sazh's elemental blows as a blaster do take str into account instead of magic so he's way better than hope for that role if you give him the guns i mentioned, healer yeah he's not as good but you can leave it to lightning.
> 
> 
> Also, you kill broken things way faster if you have 3 attackers working them.


Japanese terms confuse me!

Blaster = Ravager?
Attacker = Commando?

I'll think about using Sazh but I dunno, Lightning isn't such a great medic either. She's okay but Hope is easily better. I have hard time believing that Sazh would make a better Ravager than Hope but I suppose I can play around a bit and see. Hope isn't _that_ good at this point of the game but if you have seen his final stats, his mag is the best in the game which makes him very deadly as a ravager and a very efficient healer.

Where do you get those guns for Sazh?

Do I get to unlock more Crystarium before beating the game? Maybe Hope can learn Haste then.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 18, 2010)

My currently most used Paradigms for Lightning, Hope and Fang are...

COM/COM/COM
RAV/RAV/RAV
RAV/MED/RAV
MED/MED/SEN
RAV/RAV/SEN
SYN/MED/SAB

Some aren't as good as others due to the problem that I'm still at Stage 8 for the Crystarium and I've nowhere near maxed out even one role, but I think they'll just keep getting better and better over time and will grow to be the best set ups possible once I've maxed out the respective roles.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 18, 2010)

DragonSlayer said:


> Japanese terms confuse me!
> 
> Blaster = Ravager?
> Attacker = Commando?
> ...


Sorry but i never played the US version...

Blaster raises the break bar fast, attacker does damage the best.

Sazh will be the best blaster and attacker for a while with these guns if you transform them. Don't remember where you get them though i do know that their dubbed name was "high power" or something to that effect. If you've missed them you should still be able to buy them like everything else.


Before beating the game it goes up to lvl 9 and yeah hope gets haste before the final boss and yeah, i've over 120 hours, i know how endgame stats look lol. Fang's attack, while holding genji glove, can near 4000 too. .


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 18, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> That's the most popular and powerful party, it seems. Hope has the highest Magic stat when everything is maxed out, while Fang has the highest Strength stat. Lightning is second only to those two, so you actually get the highest Strength/Magic stats with those three. With Army of One, Highwind and Last Resort, you have some serious firepower too.
> 
> Their only real downside is the overall lack of HP, which they're practically unkillable in the "Combat Clinic" Paradigm.



The lack of HP shows when I attempted fighting King Behemoth recently. He bascially could kill anyone in two hits.

What I'm confused about is does Strength boost your defense stats or you basically need to have certain equipment for that?


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 18, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> The lack of HP shows when I attempted fighting King Behemoth recently. He bascially could kill anyone in two hits.
> 
> What I'm confused about is does Strength boost your defense stats or you basically need to have certain equipment for that?



There is no "defense" stat. Just hp str and magic. You reduce damage by directly affecting it with accessory combinations and things like protect.


For king behemoth, you need to break him before he stands up and then juggle him perpetually so he won't get a chance to stand up.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 18, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> The lack of HP shows when I attempted fighting King Behemoth recently. He bascially could kill anyone in two hits.
> 
> What I'm confused about is does Strength boost your defense stats or you basically need to have certain equipment for that?



All attacks do the same amount of damage to you, regardless of your Strength or Magic stats. Protect and Shell reduces the damage, but that's the only way to actually do so unless you use the Sentinel role and actually actively tank the attacks.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 18, 2010)

Ah okay. That's what I thought but wasn't sure. Thanks for the clarification. 

That means I need to grind some more for HP.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 18, 2010)

HP matters less than you think. Just kill things as fast as possible, the game rewards you for that with stars too.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 18, 2010)

For endgame yes, it's best, before hope gets haste though it's different and depends on the weapons.

Before Fang gets dragoon lance (something you get access to by doing later missions, after the final boss) Sazh's guns are by far the best. A maxed total eclipse based on them has 1050 strength.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2010)

But I use Lighting/snow/Vanelle, will I have trouble in chapter 12-13?


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 18, 2010)

Nah, it's more about getting 5 stars on missions and farming efficiently than "getting through" the game.


You should be fine.


----------



## Creator (Mar 18, 2010)

Question to anyone who can answer it.

What are the first weapon each character uses? Ie their first weapon. I think Lights is that Gladius or something. 



crazymtf said:


> But I use Lighting/snow/Vanelle, will I have trouble in chapter 12-13?



Its how you set up your class.

I use them and i find its uber. 

Although word of advice. Have Combat Clinic. MedMedSen. Its the best when you go all out with ComComrav and then suddenly find yourself in the red. 

Plus, if Snow knows MediGuard, its even better.


----------



## Helix (Mar 18, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> My currently most used Paradigms for Lightning, Hope and Fang are...
> 
> COM/COM/COM
> RAV/RAV/RAV
> ...



Oh, so you actually leveled Fang's Ravager role... I haven't even touched the roles besides their three primary ones.

My setup:

Lightning-Fang-Hope

RAV/COM/RAV - Relentless Attack
MED/COM/SYN - Hero's Charge
MED/SEN/MED - Combat Clinic
COM/SAB/MED - Scouting Party
COM/COM/RAV - Aggression
RAV/COM/MED - Diversity


----------



## Draffut (Mar 18, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> But I use Lighting/snow/Vanelle, will I have trouble in chapter 12-13?



I use Snow/Hope/Sazh.  Doesn't seam to be anything that gives me issues.  I have no idea why Fang would be better than Snow as anyone worth debuffing usually has a debuff removing ability.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 18, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I use Snow/Hope/Sazh.  Doesn't seam to be anything that gives me issues.  I have no idea why Fang would be better than Snow as anyone worth debuffing usually has a debuff removing ability.


Fang is stronger and a lot of foes do not debuff themselves, Slow for example is very useful in some fights. And even if they do have debuff removing ability, at least that turn is used to removing the debuff instead of damaging your party, can be quite useful against enemies who deal a lot of damage against whole party.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 18, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I use Snow/Hope/Sazh.  Doesn't seam to be anything that gives me issues.  I have no idea why Fang would be better than Snow as anyone worth debuffing usually has a debuff removing ability.



Fang is a far better COM and the only advantage Snow has over Fang as a SEN is his higher HP. Snow also has a terrible Magic stat so Fang's SAB is actually preferable to his RAV due to simply being more useful...


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Mar 18, 2010)

Nomura is probably gonna made a sequel for dissidia (as he said) and the ff versus still needs a lot of work


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 18, 2010)

Creator said:


> Question to anyone who can answer it.
> 
> What are the first weapon each character uses? Ie their first weapon. I think Lights is that Gladius or something.



Light: Blazefire Saber
Fang: Bladed Lance
Hope: ?
Snow: Power Circle
Vanille: Binding Rod
Sazh: Vegas 42s


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 18, 2010)

For anyone that has the CP to spare, Fang's Synergist is really good. She gets souped up versions of Protect, Shell, Brave, and Faith, and will get Haste by the end of Chapter 11.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Mar 18, 2010)

I finally beat the last boss :WOW and it only took three days 

btw where do you get the growth egg thing?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 18, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> For anyone that has the CP to spare, Fang's Synergist is really good. She gets souped up versions of Protect, Shell, Brave, and Faith, and will get Haste by the end of Chapter 11.


What's the best way to grind CP in chapter 11?


----------



## Pervy Fox (Mar 18, 2010)

DragonSlayer said:


> What's the best way to grind CP in chapter 11?



Go to the King Behemoth vs the giant wolf fight next to a save point in the north east corner of GP, youll always get a preemptive strike and get a whopping 6600 CP!

btw Still waiting for the growth egg location :33


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2010)

Mission 7 dude is a bit of a bitch 

It's gonna be hard to get 4 stars on him let alone 5  (gonna farm him for those crowns he drops)


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 18, 2010)

Sin said:


> Mission 7 dude is a bit of a bitch
> 
> It's gonna be hard to get 4 stars on him let alone 5  (gonna farm him for those crowns he drops)


Takes 40 seconds with the right party/deck. <3

And don't bother with the crowns, they're useless. Aim for the Tiaras. ^^


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Takes 40 seconds with the right party/deck. <3
> 
> And don't bother with the crowns, they're useless. Aim for the Tiaras. ^^


Mind sharing that right party? I've got all their main roles maxed out, so I should be able to mimic it :3


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 18, 2010)

You can get shoes from Crowns too, but it'll cost you a Perovskite to upgrade the Hermes Sandals.

In Chapter 11 the best part is honestly that Behemoth King vs. Dog if you're strong enough. The start of Maw of the Abyss is great too, b/c those groups of 5 Hoplites/Ice Bombs give a lot of CP and are quick to die.

To get the Growth Egg you need to have beaten Mission 14 and the Chapter 11 boss. Then in Oerba there's a C'ieth Stone for Mission 55 (the Neochu). If you manage to beat him (very hard fight, btw), you'll get the CP egg.

Honestly though, don't spend too much time leveling in Chapter 11. 13 has the best Farming spot, with 1.5 minute fights that yield 32000 CP.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 18, 2010)

Sin said:


> Mind sharing that right party? I've got all their main roles maxed out, so I should be able to mimic it :3


Lighty/Vanille/Hope. <3

Deck:

Make the main paradigm - COM/SAB/SYN - have Vanille Deshell and Imperil him, and Hope just buff you up a little. Do *not* move to the next paradigm until Vanille has inflicted Imperil, otherwise this whole plan is pointless.

Once Imperil works, move on to COM/RAV/RAV and go to town 

He'll use that Bolt thing soon that could take you to dangerous HP levels, so have a MED/MED/MED on the third slot of your deck, and that's all you'll need. <3


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2010)

I've found COM/COM/SYN-MED seems to work great (consistently 5-star him now :3).

Also, Phantom, no idea what any of what you said (about some shoes?) means.

I'm clueless when it comes to accessories, I gotta do research on that still.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 18, 2010)

I thought you were farming Tetradic Tiaras to get the Sprint Shoes (Auto-Haste)?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 18, 2010)

Sin said:


> I've found COM/COM/SYN-MED seems to work great (consistently 5-star him now :3).
> 
> Also, Phantom, no idea what any of what you said (about some shoes?) means.
> 
> I'm clueless when it comes to accessories, I gotta do research on that still.


Well, whatever floats your boat, as long as it's effective and consistent. <3

And the Hermes Sandals gives you Critical: Haste, if I remember. You can get it from a maxed out Tetra Crown, and you have to max it out and upgrade it to the Dash Shoes which gives you Auto-Haste, using a catalyst worth 30,000 gil from the shop.

That's why you have to aim for the Tetra Tiaras if you wanna save money, all you have to do is max that out and dismantle it, and gives you the Dash Shoes straightaway.

If you piled up on unneeded Tiaras, you can also sell them for 40,000 each. :3


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh <_<

I've gotten two tiaras so far and sold them both <_<

I'll save and upgrade the second to next (don't have enough money to upgrade the next one - Only 70k on me).

By the way, what's good on Ch. 11 to use for upgrading? There's so much new stuff.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 18, 2010)

70k is plently, the Tiara maxes out at level 2, only needing 2000 EXP. So with a few Bomb Cores you get from the hunt and 40 Wicked Fangs, you're all sorted to dismantle it and get your Dash Shoes. <3


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 18, 2010)

I just use everything I get that can't be sold for a premium, eventually, lol.


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2010)

Any other cool accessory tricks I should know about that I can do in Ch. 11?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 18, 2010)

Don't ask me, all I wanted was the Shoes. ^^ I figured they'd be somewhat useful for the rest of the story, but I'm getting rid of them as soon as I reach post-game.

I'm actually moving on now, about to enter Taejin's motherfucking Tower  I watched alot of JP streamers playing this hell, and it looked tedious, lol.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 18, 2010)

If you have Entite/Enlite rings (have to do with status effects), then upgrade them to Goddess' Favors (you get one of these from Chapter 11 boss) and get those to star and dismantle them, I found that you get Ribbons  They're not as amazing as in other FF games, but they grant 25% resistance to all status ailments, which can be pretty nice.


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2010)

(why would you get rid of the shoes?)

By the way, you lied to me Loveless, you don't need any 30k component to upgrade the shoes, as soon as they get a star, they change to Auto-Haste.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 18, 2010)

Helix said:


> Oh, so you actually leveled Fang's Ravager role... I haven't even touched the roles besides their three primary ones.
> 
> My setup:
> 
> ...



Yeah, since I know I'll be able to unlock the -strike abilities for her soonish. Once I do that, she'll be a ridiculously strong Ravager since I swear those attacks use Strength instead of Magic (meaning greater damage that can be elemental too). Same reason why I'm levelling up Hope's COM, since I know Ruin and Ruinga would be pretty beastly under his use.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 18, 2010)

Sin said:


> (why would you get rid of the shoes?)
> 
> By the way, you lied to me Loveless, you don't need any 30k component to upgrade the shoes, as soon as they get a star, they change to Auto-Haste.


Because they'll end up useless soon. The auto-haste feature only lasts for a minute and a half at best, and become pointless against someone who has like a bajillion HP and take half an hour to kill.

And why would I lie to you? XD You need a catalyst to transform a maxed out Hermes Shoes, which costs 30,000 gil. I can't remember the name, but it starts with a P. >__>


edits;
Phantom, you're at post-game now right? Mind telling me where you can come back to?


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2010)

Loveless, I just did it (and bought the 30k thing first, so I lost 30k <_<) and I have the Auto-Haste shoes without needing any catalyst.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 18, 2010)

Sin said:


> Loveless, I just did it (and bought the 30k thing first, so I lost 30k <_<) and I have the Auto-Haste shoes without needing any catalyst.


What was the accessory called?

And what steps did you do to get it?


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> What was the accessory called?
> 
> And what steps did you do to get it?


Tiara -> Star Tiara -> Break it apart -> Critical: Haste -> star -> Sprint Shoes (Auto-Haste)

I don't remember the name of the "Critical: Haste" accessory since I did it like 20 minutes ago, but I should get another one soon.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 18, 2010)

Sin said:


> Tiara -> Star Tiara -> Break it apart -> Critical: Haste -> star -> Sprint Shoes (Auto-Haste)
> 
> I don't remember the name of the "Critical: Haste" accessory since I did it like 20 minutes ago, but I should get another one soon.


Ugh. There's the problem. You didn't read my post about the Crowns and the Tiara right. >__>

I said dismantling a maxed out Crown would net you a Hermes Shoes, which gives you Critical: Haste. Then you need to max that out and transform it to Dash Shoes using the 30,000 gil catalyst. >___<

You were doing it the Tiara way, you silly. Hopefully you reloaded your save and got your 30k back. =/


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2010)

So there's two ways to do it? 

Tiara Way -> No Catalyst
Crown Way -> Catalyst?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes. >_<

That's why I said "It's pointless." when you said you said you were gonna farm the crowns, and said that you should be aiming for the tiaras. ^^


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2010)

Actually when I said that I thought the crowns were the 40k one 

By the way, is it true that if you have one in your inventory (either crown or tiara) you can't get a second from Mission 7 Boss?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 18, 2010)

Sin said:


> Actually when I said that I thought the crowns were the 40k one
> 
> By the way, is it true that if you have one in your inventory (either crown or tiara) you can't get a second from Mission 7 Boss?




and lol no, I have 7 Tiaras and like, 5 Crowns sitting on my inventory so that can't be true


----------



## Ra (Mar 18, 2010)

I just played this game today at my friends house, no offense, but the game blows.

Do not get made at me for having a opinion (Which the NF does lately), if you do then.

No comment


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 18, 2010)

To each his own. 

I personally love the battle system and the story is actually interesting compared to FFXII.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 18, 2010)

GrandKitaro777 said:


> I just played this game today at my friends house, no offense, but the game blows.
> 
> Do not get made at me for having a opinion (Which the NF does lately), if you do then.
> 
> No comment


Get the fuck out 

Just kiddin'. But seriously, "the game blows" doesn't give the rest of us anything. How about elaborating on it a little?



Brandon Heat said:


> To each his own.
> 
> I personally love the battle system and the story is actually interesting compared to FFXII.


XII had a story? I clocked like 400 hours on that and never understood a single thing 

And don't diss the battle system, nothing wrong with it. It was new and refreshing, and was a good change of pace from the original turn-based system. :3


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't understand the point of coming into a videogame thread (where you'll find people who obviously enjoy the game and are playing it) and going "this game blows hurr durr"

But to each his own, I guess


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 18, 2010)

XII was ridiculously boring story wise. All the characters were bland and had no real personality.

As for it's battle system, I didn't like it that much. Even with the right commands set up, somehow the AI system didn't react on time causing me to die. I felt like I had to open menus constantly to select a command that I already thought should have happened given the situation.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 18, 2010)

LOL@the hater

Seriously... It's been two days and I'm going into withdrawal. Every Square game has this effect on me. I'm learning the Title theme on piano and watching countless trailer/piano videos on youtube to tide me over until I buy it for the 360... which will have to wait until next Saturday because I plan on doing the $40 off special again (trading in Modern Warfare 2 and Tales of Vesperia this time because I need to keep Assassin's Creed II).

Good plan?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 18, 2010)

Fraust said:


> LOL@the hater
> 
> Seriously... It's been two days and I'm going into withdrawal. Every Square game has this effect on me. I'm learning the Title theme on piano and watching countless trailer/piano videos on youtube to tide me over until I buy it for the 360... which will have to wait until next Saturday because I plan on doing the $40 off special again (trading in Modern Warfare 2 and Tales of Vesperia this time because I need to keep Assassin's Creed II).
> 
> Good plan?


I never played it since I got no 360, but howsabout keeping Tales? 

I love the artstyle, plus I actually played and finished AC2 and then never touched it again =[


----------



## Fraust (Mar 18, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I never played it since I got no 360, but howsabout keeping Tales?
> 
> I love the artstyle, plus I actually played and finished AC2 and then never touched it again =[



Well thing is I wanna see how the multiplayer DLC is gonna work for AC2. I have tons of stuff to do in Tales still, but the MAJOR factor in me not having done them already is that you can't skip scenes. Multiple playthroughs in a game where you can't skip scenes is torturous, even in a great game like Tales. Even Enchanted Arms lets me skip. -_-;


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm uploading the strategy guide for those who want it, suppose it's fine to post it in the topic?


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2010)

DragonSlayer said:


> I'm uploading the strategy guide for those who want it, suppose it's fine to post it in the topic?


Yes please.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 18, 2010)

DragonSlayer said:


> I'm uploading the strategy guide for those who want it, suppose it's fine to post it in the topic?



Thanks! How many pages are there?


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2010)

By the way, for everyone at endgame going for maxed out weapons:



> What you have to do is front the bill and buy one Trapezohedron. From  there, you must save up enough to be able to make either Kain's Lance  (made from Dragoon Lance, Shamanic Spear, Punisher, Pandoran Spear or  Gae Bolg) or Nirvana (made from Tigerclaw, Healer's Staff, Belladonna  Wand or Mistilteinn).
> 
> Once it is at it's highest level, you have  to dismantle it. This will net you THREE Trapezohedrons. While you won't  make any money for selling them, you will save yourself 4,000,000 on  ones that you would have to buy. You will also receive 36 Moonblossom  Seeds which can be sold for 216,000gil.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 18, 2010)

It might come in handy.


----------



## geG (Mar 18, 2010)

Just beat it 

Good game; I don't get the complaints from earlier about the final boss. That was hard as fuck


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 18, 2010)

I think I must of been lucky with the final boss then I didn't find it that hard.  Jsut need to fight him again to get 5 stars


----------



## Newton (Mar 18, 2010)

Genji Gloves here I come


----------



## Fraust (Mar 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Final Boss_ 



Well... I think we all realize the third form isn't hard, like the "third form" of Sephiroth, it's kinda there to build the mood for the ending. The second form of the boss can be tough without the right strategy and it can be frustrating if he cats Death on your leader... which was very VERY frustrating.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 18, 2010)

Post-game you can go back to Gran Pulse and Edenhall, according to the warps. Don't know if from Edenhall you can go back out to the Eden roads, but I assume you can.

I'm running around/riding Chocobos in the hopes of leveling up and/or getting that Chocobo trophy while doing all the marks/missions and hoping I save up enough for a Trap at the same time.


----------



## Helix (Mar 18, 2010)

Sin said:


> By the way, for everyone at endgame going for maxed out weapons:



D'oh, so Bladed Lance won't work?

Plus, I assume it'll be even better to make multiple Kain's Lances or Nirvanas since you keep getting an extra 2 Trapezohedrons.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 18, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I'm just worried about missing something =[



This game is too linear to miss anything.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 18, 2010)

You can explore 11 in its entirety and and at least half of 12. Not sure about 13.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 18, 2010)

Fucking giant monsters thingy won't drop the Trapezohedron , I have the two objects to boost the chances of drop but to no avail. Please, drop the Trapezohedron !


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 18, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> XII was ridiculously boring story wise. All the characters were bland and had no real personality.
> 
> As for it's battle system, I didn't like it that much. Even with the right commands set up, somehow the AI system didn't react on time causing me to die. I felt like I had to open menus constantly to select a command that I already thought should have happened given the situation.



You were doing it wrong. 

Btw, farming Cactuars for gil is something you guys can try out if you don't want to farm Tiaras from the mission 7 mark. They drop Cactuar Dolls worth 12k and the fight doesn't take more than 1min and half. 

I found the Rangda and Leyak part of the map better for CP farming though. Blitz > Ruinga makes for quick kills and they are close enough that you can be in another battle instantly. Only messed there for about 10 mins though but it seemed to yield good CP for that point in the game. Game doesn't really need CP farming pre-endgame though, I have excess CP with about 10mins of actively CP farming. Just doing all 17 before available at that point gave plenty.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 18, 2010)

Fraust said:


> This game is too linear to miss anything.


Maybe it's just me getting paranoid then. I keep thinking that there's a one-time only Cie'th Stone lying around somewhere that I can't get to anymore if I've gone past it 

Or like, there's a treasure chest that you're not supposed to open till later on in the game, otherwise you've missed an opportunity of getting a powerful weapon (I blame XII, robbing me off a Zodiac Spear just because I opened three useless chests >_>)

I'll take your word for it and just chance it that I won't miss anything out just because I did something stupid. ^^


Anyways, let's post stats and whatever:

Lighty/Vanille/Sazh - Chapter 11, just about to climb Taejin's Tower

Lighty

Helter-skelter MAX // STR 1119 // MAG 861
Dash Shoes Level 1 // Auto-Haste
Whistlewind Scarf Level 1 (X2) // 2 ATB bars at the start of battle // ATB Rate 15%

Vanille

Belladonna Wand MAX // STR 603 // MAG 919 // Improved Debuffing
Collector Catalog Level 1 // Item Scavenger
Sorcerer's Mark Level 1 // MAG +100
Dash Shoes // Auto-Haste

Sazh

Spica Defenders MAX // STR 462 // MAG 564 // Augment Maintenance
Shaman's Mark Level 1 (X2) // MAG +100
Dash Shoes Level 1 // Auto-Haste

Paradigm Deck:

Relentless Assault - COM/RAV/RAV
Relentless Assault - COM/RAV/RAV
Bully - COM/SAB/SYN
Convalescence - MED/MED/SYN

Won't make any changes until I find someone that gives me trouble. Unless I've made a mistake somewhere and you have an improvement you'd to make :3


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2010)

Just broke my old record against Mission 7 boss, 28 seconds


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 18, 2010)

About to start the Tower myself. Been using Lightning, Fang, Vanille but switching it to Snow, Hope, Sazh for the tower just cause I haven't used them in a while. Snow and Sazh have max 1st level weapons (Paladin and Spicas) while Hope has a lvl 12 second stage Hawkeye.

And.. gift for you guys. Friend got this from the Ultimania. This should help you guys on calculating how much money you're gonna have to waste on weapon upgrading and so you don't repeat Susano's plight. 

Lightning

*Spoiler*: __ 




Blazefire Saber
[Max lvl：26 Str/lvl：4　MAtk/lvl：4 　Max Str：115　Max MAtk：115 Total Exp.：24,600]
Flamberge
[Max lvl：61 Str/lvl：5　MAtk/lvl：5 　Max Str：323　Max MAtk：323 Total Exp.：445,950]
Omega Weapon
[Max lvl：100 Str/lvl：6　MAtk/lvl：6 　Max Str：620　Max MAtk：620 Total Exp.：1,296,897]

Axis Blade
[Max lvl：21 Str/lvl：2　MAtk/lvl：2 　Max Str：48　Max MAtk：48 Total Exp.：66,750]
Enkindler
[Max lvl：41 Str/lvl：3　MAtk/lvl：3 　Max Str：133　Max MAtk：133 Total Exp.：280,830　]　
Omega Weapon
[Max lvl：100 Str/lvl：3　MAtk/lvl：3 　Max Str：315　Max MAtk：315 Total Exp.：1,419,867　]　

Gladius
[Max lvl：26 　Str/lvl：6　MAtk/lvl：3 　Max Str：175　Max MAtk：88　Total Exp.：54,800　]
Helter-skelter
[Max lvl：61 　Str/lvl：7　MAtk/lvl：3 　Max Str：448　Max MAtk：190　Total Exp.：332,560　]
Omega Weapon
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：7　MAtk/lvl：2 　Max Str：723　Max MAtk：210　Total Exp.：1,380,087　]

Edged Carbine
[Max lvl：26 　Str/lvl：3　MAtk/lvl：6 　Max Str：83　Max MAtk：170　Total Exp.：33,000　]
Razor Carbine
[Max lvl：61 　Str/lvl：3　MAtk/lvl：7 　Max Str：190　Max MAtk：448　Total Exp.：437,550　]
Omega Weapon
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：2　MAtk/lvl：7 　Max Str：210　Max MAtk：723　Total Exp.：1,296,897　]

Lifesaber
[Max lvl：21 　Str/lvl：4　MAtk/lvl：4 　Max Str：88　Max MAtk：88　Total Exp.：70,850　]
Peacemaker
[Max lvl：41 　Str/lvl：5　MAtk/lvl：5 　Max Str：225　Max MAtk：225　Total Exp.：236,350　]
Omega Weapon
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：5　MAtk/lvl：5 　Max Str：520　Max MAtk：520　Total Exp.：1,460,247　]

Hauteclaire
[Max lvl：26 　Str/lvl：5　MAtk/lvl：5 　Max Str：138　Max MAtk：138　Total Exp.：54,800　]
Durandal
[Max lvl：61 　Str/lvl：6　MAtk/lvl：6 　Max Str：378　Max MAtk：378　Total Exp.：332,570　]
Omega Weapon
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：7　MAtk/lvl：7 　Max Str：711　Max MAtk：711　Total Exp.：1,380,087　]

Lionheart
[Max lvl：21 　Str/lvl：3　MAtk/lvl：3 　Max Str：68　Max MAtk：68　Total Exp.：63,060　]
Ultima Weapon
[Max lvl：41 　Str/lvl：5　MAtk/lvl：5 　Max Str：213　Max MAtk：213　Total Exp.：221,900　]
Omega Weapon
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：5　MAtk/lvl：5 　Max Str：508　Max MAtk：508　Total Exp.：1,482,487　]

Organyx
[Max lvl：26 　Str/lvl：6　MAtk/lvl：6 　Max Str：187　Max MAtk：187　Total Exp.：20,100　]
Apocalypse
[Max lvl：61 　Str/lvl：6　MAtk/lvl：6 　Max Str：410　Max MAtk：410　Total Exp.：233,220　]
Omega Weapon
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：7　MAtk/lvl：7 　Max Str：750　Max MAtk：750　Total Exp.：1,514,127　]



Sazh

*Spoiler*: __ 




Vega 42s
[Max lvl：26 　Str/lvl：5　MAtk/lvl：5 　Max Str：137　Max MAtk：139　Total Exp.：24,600]
Altairs
[Max lvl：61 　Str/lvl：6　MAtk/lvl：6 　Max Str：380　Max MAtk：390　Total Exp.：445,950]
Total Eclipse
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：8　MAtk/lvl：8 　Max Str：812　Max MAtk：822　Total Exp.：1,551,723]

Spica Defenders
[Max lvl：21 　Str/lvl：2　MAtk/lvl：4 　 Max Str：46　Max MAtk：95　Total Exp.：66,750]
Sirius Sidearms
[Max lvl：41 　Str/lvl：3　MAtk/lvl：5 　Max Str：140　Max MAtk：220　Total Exp.：218,210]
Total Eclipse
[Max lvl：41 　Str/lvl：7　MAtk/lvl：9 　Max Str：713　Max MAtk：911　Total Exp.：1,713,313]

Deneb Duellers
[Max lvl：26 　Str/lvl：4　MAtk/lvl：9 　Max Str：108　Max MAtk：249　Total Exp.：33,000]
Canopus AMPs
[Max lvl：61 　Str/lvl：6　MAtk/lvl：10 　Max Str：374　Max MAtk：636　Total Exp.：437,550]
Total Eclipse
[Max lvl：61 　Str/lvl：6　MAtk/lvl：11 　Max Str：608　Max MAtk：1125　Total Exp.：1,551,723]

Procyons
[Max lvl：21 　Str/lvl：4　MAtk/lvl：2 　Max Str：94　Max MAtk：49　Total Exp.：63,030]
Betelgeuse Customs
[Max lvl：41 　Str/lvl：6　MAtk/lvl：3 　Max Str：260　Max MAtk：138　Total Exp.：243,740]
Total Eclipse
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：6　MAtk/lvl：4 　Max Str：620　Max MAtk：414　Total Exp.：1,715,473]

Pleiades Hi-Powers
[Max lvl：26 　Str/lvl：12　MAtk/lvl：0　Max Str：340　Max MAtk：0　Total Exp.：63,030]
Hyades Magnums
[Max lvl：61 　Str/lvl：18　MAtk/lvl：0 　Max Str：1140　Max MAtk：0　Total Exp.：437,550]　
Total Eclipse
[Max lvl：61 　Str/lvl：11　MAtk/lvl：0 　Max Str：1150　Max MAtk：0　Total Exp.：1,551,723]　

Aldebarans
[Max lvl：26 　Str/lvl：0　MAtk/lvl：9 　Max Str：0　Max MAtk：265　Total Exp.：20,100]
Sadalmeliks
[Max lvl：61 　Str/lvl：0　MAtk/lvl：10 　Max Str：0　Max MAtk：660　Total Exp.：233,220]　
Total Eclipse
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：0　MAtk/lvl：11 　Max Str：0　Max MAtk：1150 　Total Exp.：1,768,953]　

Rigels
[Max lvl：26 　Str/lvl：6　MAtk/lvl：6 　Max Str：160　Max MAtk：165　Total Exp.：54,800]
Polaris Specials
[Max lvl：61 　Str/lvl：8　MAtk/lvl：8 　Max Str：496　Max MAtk：504　Total Exp.：332,560]　
Total Eclipse
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：10　MAtk/lvl：10 　Max Str：1006　Max MAtk：1014 　Total Exp.：1,634,913]

Antares Deluxes
[Max lvl：21 　Str/lvl：4　MAtk/lvl：4 　Max Str：92　Max MAtk：98　Total Exp.：54,800]
Fomalhaut Elites
[Max lvl：41 　Str/lvl：5　MAtk/lvl：5 　Max Str：216　Max MAtk：222　Total Exp.：136,240]　
Total Eclipse
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：6　MAtk/lvl：6 　Max Str：610　Max MAtk：616 　Total Exp.：1,831,233]　



Snow

*Spoiler*: __ 




Wild Bear
[Max lvl：26 　Str/lvl：5　MAtk/lvl：5 　Max Str：140　Max MAtk：140　Total Exp.：24,600]
Feral Pride
[Max lvl：61 　Str/lvl：6　MAtk/lvl：6 　Max Str：383　Max MAtk：383　Total Exp.：445,950]
Save the Queen
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：7　MAtk/lvl：7 　Max Str：717　Max MAtk：717　Total Exp.：1,246,803]

Paladin
[Max lvl：21 　Str/lvl：4　MAtk/lvl：4 　 Max Str：88　Max MAtk：88　Total Exp.：66,750]
Winged Saint
[Max lvl：41 　Str/lvl：5　MAtk/lvl：5 　Max Str：213　Max MAtk：213　Total Exp.：218,210]
Save the Queen
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：5　MAtk/lvl：5 　Max Str：510　Max MAtk：510　Total Exp.：1,432,393]

Rebel Heart
[Max lvl：21 　Str/lvl：3　MAtk/lvl：3 　Max Str：65　Max MAtk：70　Total Exp.：38,040]
Warrior's Greatcoat
[Max lvl：41 　Str/lvl：6　MAtk/lvl：6 　Max Str：248　Max MAtk：257　Total Exp.：153,000]
Save the Queen
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：6　MAtk/lvl：6 　Max Str：602　Max MAtk：611　Total Exp.：1,526,313]

Power Circle
[Max lvl：26 　Str/lvl：7　MAtk/lvl：1 　Max Str：198　Max MAtk：38　Total Exp.：89,700]
Battle Coat
[Max lvl：61 　Str/lvl：8　MAtk/lvl：2 　Max Str：513　Max MAtk：125　Total Exp.：476,940]
Save the Queen
[Max lvl：61 　Str/lvl：8　MAtk/lvl：2 　Max Str：513　Max MAtk：125　Total Exp.：1,150,713]

Umbra
[Max lvl：21 　Str/lvl：3　MAtk/lvl：5 　Max Str：73　Max MAtk：120　Total Exp.：66,750]
Solaris
[Max lvl：41 　Str/lvl：4　MAtk/lvl：6 　Max Str：175　Max MAtk：265　Total Exp.：280,830]　
Save the Queen
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：4　MAtk/lvl：6 　Max Str：410　Max MAtk：620　Total Exp.：1,369,773]　

Feymark
[Max lvl：21 　Str/lvl：0　MAtk/lvl：6 　Max Str：0　Max MAtk：130　Total Exp.：38,040]
Soul Blazer
[Max lvl：41 　Str/lvl：0　MAtk/lvl：6 　Max Str：0　Max MAtk：300　Total Exp.：153,000]　
Save the Queen
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：0　MAtk/lvl：6 　Max Str：0　Max MAtk：1050　Total Exp.：1,526,313　

Unsetting Sun
[Max lvl：26 　Str/lvl：6　MAtk/lvl：2 　Max Str：168　Max MAtk：53　Total Exp.：33,000]
Midnight Sun
[Max lvl：61 　Str/lvl：8　MAtk/lvl：2 　Max Str：503　Max MAtk：126　Total Exp.：437,550]
Save the Queen
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：8　MAtk/lvl：2 　Max Str：815　Max MAtk：205　Total Exp.：1,246,803]

Sacrificial Circle
[Max lvl：26 　Str/lvl：9　MAtk/lvl：9 　Max Str：266　Max MAtk：266　Total Exp.：89,700]
Indomitus
[Max lvl：61 　Str/lvl：9　MAtk/lvl：9 　Max Str：565　Max MAtk：565　Total Exp.：476,940]　
Save the Queen
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：10　MAtk/lvl：10 　Max Str：1020　Max MAtk：1020　Total Exp.：1,150,713]


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 18, 2010)

Fang/Lightning/Vanille - Post-game, wandering around Pulse

Fang

Venus Gospel MAX // STR 2374 // MAG 1446 // Stagger Lock
Dash Shoes MAX // Auto-Haste
Collector Catalog MAX // Item Scavenger
General Belt MAX // Resist Physical +25%
Power Glove MAX // Strength +250 // Physical Wall: 5

Lightning

Ultima Weapon MAX // STR 1641 // MAG 1487 // Quick Stagger
Warrior's Wristband Level 1 // Strength +100
Growth Egg MAX // CP x2
Dash Shoes MAX // Auto-Haste
Survivalist Catalog MAX // Shroud Scavenger // Random: Instant Chain

Vanille

Marlboro Wand MAX // STR 1287 // MAG 1955 // Improved Debuffing II
Weirding Glyph MAX // MAG +250
Dash Shoes MAX // Auto-Haste
Connoisseur Catalog MAX // Item Collector
Ribbon MAX // Resilience +25%

Paradigm Deck:

Tireless Charge - COM/COM/MED
Relentless Assault - COM/RAV/RAV
Entourage - SEN/RAV/MED
Safe Subversion - SAB/MED/SAB
Rapid Growth - SYN/SYN/SYN
Combat Clinic - SEN/MED/MED

Gonna go level up the Warrior's Wristband now... didn't notice it was still Level 1 when I last saved it, haha.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 18, 2010)

Here's the other 3
Hope

*Spoiler*: __ 




Airwing
[Max lvl：21 　Str/lvl：4　MAtk/lvl：3 　Max Str：98　Max MAtk：72　Total Exp.：22,440]
Skycutter
[Max lvl：41 　Str/lvl：5　MAtk/lvl：4 　Max Str：231　Max MAtk：205　Total Exp.：168,600]
Nue
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：5　MAtk/lvl：4 　Max Str：526　Max MAtk：441　Total Exp.：1,364,052]

Hawkeye
[Max lvl：26 　Str/lvl：1　MAtk/lvl：7 　 Max Str：27　Max MAtk：193　Total Exp.：33,000]
Eagletalon
[Max lvl：61 　Str/lvl：2　MAtk/lvl：8 　Max Str：124　Max MAtk：506　Total Exp.：437,550]
Nue
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：2　MAtk/lvl：9 　Max Str：124　Max MAtk：506　Total Exp.：1,084,542]

Otshivani
[Max lvl：21 　Str/lvl：3　MAtk/lvl：5 　Max Str：66　Max MAtk：114　Total Exp.：66,750]
Urubutsin
[Max lvl：41 　Str/lvl：4　MAtk/lvl：6 　Max Str：178　Max MAtk：260　Total Exp.：218,210]　
Nue
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：5　MAtk/lvl：7 　Max Str：513　Max MAtk：713　Total Exp.：1,270,132 ]　

Ninurta
[Max lvl：26 　Str/lvl：5　MAtk/lvl：5 　Max Str：137　Max MAtk：137  Total Exp ??,???]
Jatayu
[Max lvl：61 　Str/lvl：6　MAtk/lvl：6 　Max Str：378　Max MAtk：378　Total Exp.：437,550]　
Nue
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：6　MAtk/lvl：6 　Max Str：612　Max MAtk：612　Total Exp.：1,084,542]　

Vidofnir
[Max lvl：21 　Str/lvl：2　MAtk/lvl：6 　Max Str：46　Max MAtk：134　Total Exp.：66,750]
Hresvelgr
[Max lvl：41 　Str/lvl：3　MAtk/lvl：7 　Max Str：128　Max MAtk：300　Total Exp.：218,210]　
Nue
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：3　MAtk/lvl：7 　Max Str：305　Max MAtk：713　Total Exp.：1,270,132]　

Simurgh
[Max lvl：21 　Str/lvl：7　MAtk/lvl：0 　Max Str：168　Max MAtk：0　Total Exp.：38,040]
Tezcatlipoca
[Max lvl：41 　Str/lvl：9　MAtk/lvl：0 　Max Str：395　Max MAtk：0　Total Exp.：153,000]　
Nue
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：9　MAtk/lvl：0 　Max Str：926　Max MAtk：0　Total Exp.：1,364,052]　

Malphas
[Max lvl：26 　Str/lvl：7　MAtk/lvl：7 　Max Str：205　Max MAtk：205　Total Exp.：33,000]
Naberius
[Max lvl：61 　Str/lvl：8　MAtk/lvl：8 　Max Str：520　Max MAtk：520　Total Exp.：437,550 ]　
Nue
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：8　MAtk/lvl：8 　Max Str：832　Max MAtk：832　Total Exp.：1,084,542]　

Alicanto
[Max lvl：26 　Str/lvl：4　MAtk/lvl：4 　Max Str：110　Max MAtk：110　Total Exp.：54,800]
Caladrius
[Max lvl：61 　Str/lvl：6　MAtk/lvl：6 　Max Str：374　Max MAtk：374　Total Exp.：332,560]　
Nue
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：6　MAtk/lvl：6 　Max Str：608　Max MAtk：608　Total Exp.：1,167,732]　



Vanille

*Spoiler*: __ 




Binding Rod
[Max lvl：26 　Str/lvl：6　MAtk/lvl：1 　Max Str：168　Max MAtk：37　Total Exp.：24,600]
Hunter's Rod
[Max lvl：61 　Str/lvl：7　MAtk/lvl：2 　Max Str：442　Max MAtk：138　Total Exp.：445,950]
Nirvana
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：7　MAtk/lvl：2 　Max Str：715　Max MAtk：216　Total Exp.：1,393,818]

Tigerclaw
[Max lvl：26　Str/lvl：7　MAtk/lvl：7 　 Max Str：198　Max MAtk：198　Total Exp.：20,100]
Wyrmfang
[Max lvl：61 　Str/lvl：8　MAtk/lvl：8 　Max Str：516　Max MAtk：516　Total Exp.：233,220]
Nirvana
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：8　MAtk/lvl：8 　Max Str：828　Max MAtk：828　Total Exp.：1,611,048]

Healer's Staff
[Max lvl：21 　Str/lvl：2　MAtk/lvl：2 　Max Str：48　Max MAtk：48　Total Exp.：63,750]
Physician's Staff
[Max lvl：41 　Str/lvl：4　MAtk/lvl：4 　Max Str：180　Max MAtk：180　Total Exp.：217,410]　
Nirvana
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：4　MAtk/lvl：4 　Max Str：424　Max MAtk：424　Total Exp.：1,583,208]　

Pearlwing Staff
[Max lvl：26 　Str/lvl：1　MAtk/lvl：5 　Max Str：27　Max MAtk：140　Total Exp.：24,750]
Brightwing Staff
[Max lvl：61 　Str/lvl：2　MAtk/lvl：6 　Max Str：123　Max MAtk：381　Total Exp.：437,550]
Nirvana
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：2　MAtk/lvl：9 　Max Str：201　Max MAtk：912　Total Exp.：1,393,818]

Rod of Thorns
[Max lvl：26 　Str/lvl：5　MAtk/lvl：5 　Max Str：131　Max MAtk：131　Total Exp.：33,000]
Orochi Rod
[Max lvl：61 　Str/lvl：7　MAtk/lvl：7 　Max Str：436　Max MAtk：436　Total Exp.：437,550]　
Nirvana
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：7　MAtk/lvl：7 　Max Str：709　Max MAtk：709　Total Exp.：1,393,818]　

Belladonna Wand
[Max lvl：21 　Str/lvl：3　MAtk/lvl：6 　Max Str：65　Max MAtk：131　Total Exp.：38,040]
Malboro Wand
[Max lvl：41 　Str/lvl：4　MAtk/lvl：8 　Max Str：167　Max MAtk：335　Total Exp.：153,000]　
Nirvana
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：4　MAtk/lvl：8 　Max Str：403　Max MAtk：807　Total Exp.：1,673,328]　

Mistilteinn
[Max lvl：21 　Str/lvl：3　MAtk/lvl：6 　Max Str：65　Max MAtk：131　Total Exp.：66,750]
Erinye's Cane
[Max lvl：41 　Str/lvl：4　MAtk/lvl：8 　Max Str：167　Max MAtk：335　Total Exp.：218,210]　
Nirvana
[Max lvl：41 　Str/lvl：4　MAtk/lvl：8 　Max Str：403　Max MAtk：807　Total Exp.：1.579,407]　

Heavinly Axis
[Max lvl：26 　Str/lvl：3　MAtk/lvl：6 　Max Str：80　Max MAtk：161　Total Exp.：54,800]
Abraxas
[Max lvl：61 　Str/lvl：4　MAtk/lvl：8 　Max Str：247　Max MAtk：495　Total Exp.：332,560]　
Nirvana
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：4　MAtk/lvl：8 　Max Str：403　Max MAtk：807　Total Exp.：1,477,008]



Fang

*Spoiler*: __ 




Bladed Lance
[Max lvl：26 　Str/lvl：3　MAtk/lvl：2 　Max Str：130　Max MAtk：85　Total Exp.：24,600]
Glaive
[Max lvl：61 　Str/lvl：4　MAtk/lvl：2 　Max Str：300　Max MAtk：137　Total Exp.：445,950]
Kain's Lance
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：7　MAtk/lvl：3 　Max Str：753　Max MAtk：314　Total Exp.：1,299,075]

Dragoon Lance
[Max lvl：21 　Str/lvl：7　MAtk/lvl：0 　 Max Str：249　Max MAtk：0　Total Exp.：38,040]
Dragonhorn
[Max lvl：41 　Str/lvl：8　MAtk/lvl：0 　Max Str：385　Max MAtk：0　Total Exp.：172,440]
Kain's Lance
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：9　MAtk/lvl：0 　Max Str：962　Max MAtk：0　Total Exp.：1,559,145]

Partisan
[Max lvl：26 　Str/lvl：1　MAtk/lvl：6 　Max Str：31　Max MAtk：189　Total Exp.：33,000]
Rhomphaia
[Max lvl：61 　Str/lvl：2　MAtk/lvl：7 　Max Str：130　Max MAtk：467　Total Exp.：274,350]　
Kain's Lance
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：3　MAtk/lvl：8 　Max Str：307　Max MAtk：839　Total Exp.：1,462,275]　

Punisher
[Max lvl：21 　Str/lvl：4　MAtk/lvl：6 　Max Str：100　Max MAtk：151　Total Exp.：70,850]
Banescissor Spear
[Max lvl：41 　Str/lvl：5　MAtk/lvl：7 　Max Str：222　Max MAtk：318　Total Exp.：214,110]
Kain's Lance
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：5　MAtk/lvl：7 　Max Str：517　Max MAtk：731　Total Exp.：1,484,665]

Pandoran Spear
[Max lvl：21 　Str/lvl：4　MAtk/lvl：6 　Max Str：100　Max MAtk：151　Total Exp.：70,850]
Calamity Spear
[Max lvl：41 　Str/lvl：5　MAtk/lvl：7 　Max Str：222　Max MAtk：318　Total Exp.：236,350]
Kain's Lance
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：6　MAtk/lvl：8 　Max Str：616　Max MAtk：830　Total Exp.：1.462,425]

Taming Pole
[Max lvl：26 　Str/lvl：5　MAtk/lvl：5 　Max Str：148　Max MAtk：148　Total Exp.：54,800]
Venus Gospel
[Max lvl：61 　Str/lvl：6　MAtk/lvl：6 　Max Str：390　Max MAtk：390　Total Exp.：332,560]
Kain's Lance
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：9　MAtk/lvl：9 　Max Str：921　Max MAtk：921　Total Exp.：1,382,265]

Shamanic Spear
[Max lvl：21 　Str/lvl：0　MAtk/lvl：7 　Max Str：0　Max MAtk：187　Total Exp.：38,040]
Heretic's Halberd
[Max lvl：41 　Str/lvl：0　MAtk/lvl：8 　Max Str：0　Max MAtk：370　Total Exp.：332,000?]
Kain's Lance
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：0　MAtk/lvl：9 　Max Str：0　Max MAtk：941　Total Exp.：1,578,585]

Gae Bolg
[Max lvl：21 　Str/lvl：4　MAtk/lvl：4 　Max Str：103　Max MAtk：92　Total Exp.：70,850]
Gugnir
[Max lvl：41 　Str/lvl：5　MAtk/lvl：5 　Max Str：230　Max MAtk：220　Total Exp.：214,110]
Kain's Lance
[Max lvl：100 　Str/lvl：5　MAtk/lvl：5 　Max Str：642　Max MAtk：642　Total Exp.：1,484,665]




If you want to try the dismantling trick to obtain 3 Traps () for upgrading, then Belladonna is likely the cheapest route. However, that's not taking into account the rank of the weapon which decides how much exp you get per item.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 18, 2010)

is this game even worth getting?


----------



## Fraust (Mar 18, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Won't make any changes until I find someone that gives me trouble. Unless I've made a mistake somewhere and you have an improvement you'd to make :3



Why do you have two of the same Paradigms?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 18, 2010)

So thanks to that guide, I finally learned what those Ability Chains were all about... I think I might get everyone Boost, since adding Haste means ATB Charge is decreased by 80%. Just imagine what three Ravagars could do when their ATB charges at a fifth of the speed they normally would.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 18, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> is this game even worth getting?



Did you like FFX? The game pretty much leads you to a destination in the same fashion till late in the game. Battles are fun and fast though and the story is pretty good despite some of the typical FF cheesiness. 

@Fraust: Probably to take advantage of ATB canceling.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 18, 2010)

Might hire it first to see what i think of it.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 18, 2010)

Actually, doing Fang's weapons is the cheapest way to get the three Trapezohedrons.


----------



## Newton (Mar 18, 2010)

Anyone know how to get the Bismarck (Fal'cie in Sulyya Springs) cutscene or whatever it is?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 18, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Why do you have two of the same Paradigms?


Like Amano says, it's for charge cancelling. >_<

I'm sure you've noticed sometimes that when you randomly change your paradigm, it's already loaded?

That event can actually be triggered every other turn, so I'm just taking advantage of it. If you have 2 of your main paradigms, use the first one for two turns then change to your second one, you instantaneously have a full bar ready for your third attack. ^^

By the time your fourth attack lands and finishes, there's already a full ATB bar waiting for you if you change back to the first paradigm 

Rinse and repeat, and you save yourself tons of time getting that 5 star rating ^^


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 18, 2010)

K, got Lightning a Power Glove now... it's a shame that many of the weapons lose their synthed abilities when going up to the third Tier. I'm going to miss Instant Chain


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 18, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Actually, doing Fang's weapons is the cheapest way to get the three Trapezohedrons.



Which one? They all seem to take a lot of exp though the rank is lower on 2 of them but the exp needed is more. If I was bored, I'd calculate it. Unfortunately, this game is fun. 

And Fang is seriously my favorite character from this game. Guess I have a thing for accents cause Balthier was my fav from XII.


----------



## Creator (Mar 18, 2010)

Another question.

Those big dinos in Gran Pulse, you dont fight them do you?  I mean the battle starts and its inta kill.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 18, 2010)

Creator said:


> Another question.
> 
> Those big dinos in Gran Pulse, you dont fight them do you?  I mean the battle starts and its inta kill.



You better learn how to kill them.  That's all I'll say.

No, but stat buffs and debuffs are your best friends in those fights.


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2010)

Question for anyone ahead of me:

Is the Gilgamesh Inc Mission doable in Chapter 11? (I want Rigels)


----------



## Newton (Mar 18, 2010)

^ You're still young Creator 

you can eventually fight them if you want, but at no time are you forced to.

Amano, the Kain's Lances which come from: Gae Bolg, Punisher, Dragoon Lance and Shamanic Spear give 3 traps


----------



## Fraust (Mar 18, 2010)

Susano said:


> you can eventually fight them if you want, but at no time are you forced to.




*Spoiler*: __ 



*cough      *


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2010)

Sin said:


> Question for anyone ahead of me:
> 
> Is the Gilgamesh Inc Mission doable in Chapter 11? (I want Rigels)



Reposting in hopes of an answer :3


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 18, 2010)

Susano said:


> ^ You're still young Creator
> 
> you can eventually fight them if you want, but at no time are you forced to.
> 
> Amano, the Kain's Lances which come from: Gae Bolg, Punisher, Dragoon Lance and Shamanic Spear give 3 traps



Yeah I know but the Nirvana from Tigerclaw, Healer's, Belladonna, and Mistilteinn also yields 3 as well.

EDIT: After adding some of the exp totals, realized that the same weapon types have equal or nearly equal totals. The main difference being when you can upgrade (ex. Dragoon Lance, Punisher, and Gae Blog all need a grand total of 1,769,625 exp to max out but require different exp thresholds to upgrade) 

Fang's weapons need a lower exp total than Vanille's. Tigerclaw then would be the main contender since it has a lower rank meaning more exp given per item. Though it's probably minimal at best and if you're serious about dismantling to get the Traps then you'd have enough gil anyway.


----------



## Shrimp (Mar 18, 2010)

7h in. Just got Odin.
People were saying that he was very hard but i got him on my second try.
So far i am in love with the battle system but the plot is too slow.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 18, 2010)

Sin said:


> Reposting in hopes of an answer :3


I have Rigels on my equips and I don't have that shop, have you missed a treasure?

Either that, or you get in a just a bit. I _am_ a little ahead of you. I probably got it just a little after where that Behemoth and wolf thing is fighting.

Might wanna wander there a little, then just come back out if you still wanna do other stuff. I do remember I got Lighty's weapon that has the same effect there though ^^ So maybe I'm in the right track XD


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I have Rigels on my equips and I don't have that shop, have you missed a treasure?
> 
> Either that, or you get in a just a bit. I _am_ a little ahead of you. I probably got it just a little after where that Behemoth and wolf thing is fighting.
> 
> Might wanna wander there a little, then just come back out if you still wanna do other stuff. I do remember I got Lighty's weapon that has the same effect there though ^^ So maybe I'm in the right track XD


I had them but I thought I didn't want them so I sold them 

Rigels are awesome (1000 to both STR and MAG at the max stage), but I only just realized it.

Now I gotta wait till I can beat Mission 46.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 18, 2010)

Shrimp said:


> 7h in. Just got Odin.
> People were saying that he was very hard but i got him on my second try.
> So far i am in love with the battle system but the plot is too slow.



This game isn't really that hard to be honest, at least not until the final Marks who are usually suppose to be balls hard anyway.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 18, 2010)

Sin said:


> I had them but I thought I didn't want them so I sold them
> 
> Rigels are awesome (1000 to both STR and MAG at the max stage), but I only just realized it.
> 
> Now I gotta wait till I can beat Mission 46.


Ugh, stop selling weapons and accessories, lol 

Really. Only sell something you have a surefire way of duplicating, otherwise you'd probably regret it.

Anyways, what's with the Stagger Lock on someone who's most likely to be a RAV/SYN on your party? 

Lighty would be a better candidate, since she should be taking a commando role more often than not.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 18, 2010)

hahahaha


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 18, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Ugh, stop selling weapons and accessories, lol
> 
> Really. Only sell something you have a surefire way of duplicating, otherwise you'd probably regret it.
> 
> ...



Can still get to 99.9% and just have the other RAV/COM get that 0.1%.


----------



## Newton (Mar 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Mission 45_ 



Holy fucking shit, thank god for instant chain , would have won either way, but this cut the time down by at least 9 mins 

Ended up finishing in 1:31


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Can still get to 99.9% and just have the other RAV/COM get that 0.1%.


This.

Rigels can increase chains, they just can't make them go over 100%.


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 18, 2010)

NO I got the grow egg but before I could save it I've had a power cut


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 18, 2010)

Sin said:


> This.
> 
> Rigels can increase chains, they just can't make them go over 100%.


Yeah, but still 

I feel like it should be a commando wearing stagger lock, for some odd reason. =/


Anyways, question. I now have two Collector Catalogs, is it actually a wise idea equipping both of them? Does it double my chances of getting items or what?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 18, 2010)

Sin said:


> This.
> 
> Rigels can increase chains, they just can't make them go over 100%.



Why would you do that when Sazh has a weapon as amazing as the Antares!?


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Yeah, but still
> 
> I feel like it should be a commando wearing stagger lock, for some odd reason. =/
> 
> ...


Buy the Mnar Stone (60,000 from Motherlode) and upgrade the Collector's Catalog into the Connoisseur Catalog.

The Connoisseur Catalog increases your chances of a RARE item.
The Collector's Catalog increases your chances of a NORMAL item.

Wear both, I do believe they stack.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 18, 2010)

Sin said:


> Buy the Mnar Stone (60,000 from Motherlode) and upgrade the Collector's Catalog into the Connoisseur Catalog.
> 
> The Connoisseur Catalog increases your chances of a RARE item.
> The Collector's Catalog increases your chances of a NORMAL item.
> ...


I've tried out the Connoisseur with Mission 7, didn't really work. Worst 2 hours of my life. Afterwards, I had to reload, wore Collector and the Crowns/Tiara kept coming in =/


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I've tried out the Connoisseur with Mission 7, didn't really work. Worst 2 hours of my life. Afterwards, I had to reload, wore Collector and the Crowns/Tiara kept coming in =/


In the end, it's all about luck. Connoisseur increases the chances of rare items, whether you happen to have the luck to get the tiara or not is an entirely different thing  I'm pretty sure the game isn't lying though.

I would go Connoisseur+Collector, two Collectors won't stack.

@Phantom: I'm just really confused about Sazh's weapons  I know all the others, but his I still have trouble with D:


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 18, 2010)

You want to go with either the Antares or the ones that stabilize stagger. Antares build Chains faster, the other ones make stagger last longer. He's not really meant to be a damager, tbh.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 18, 2010)

How many missions can you do in Gran Pulse during Chapter 11?


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2010)

@Brandon: I'm going to try to do up to 14 (that's when you get Chocobos) and then see from there.

I do know at some point they get way too hard tho.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 18, 2010)

Bout to finish maxing Nirvana so I can get Kains Lance, Nue, and Omega Weapon.


----------



## Helix (Mar 18, 2010)

What the hell is this?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 18, 2010)

Sin said:


> @Brandon: I'm going to try to do up to 14 (that's when you get Chocobos) and then see from there.
> 
> I do know at some point they get way too hard tho.



I'm currently on Mission 16, so I was wondering when they start getting harder at this point.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 18, 2010)

Sin said:


> In the end, it's all about luck. Connoisseur increases the chances of rare items, whether you happen to have the luck to get the tiara or not is an entirely different thing  I'm pretty sure the game isn't lying though.
> 
> I would go Connoisseur+Collector, two Collectors won't stack.
> 
> @Phantom: I'm just really confused about Sazh's weapons  I know all the others, but his I still have trouble with D:


When you put it that way..... 

Oh, you could go with the Spica like I did, I'm sure it'll be useful for those tough and lengthy fights. Extended Haste/Brave/Faith/Vigilance, come on


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 18, 2010)

You can do up to Mission 17, which personally, you should do since the subsequent ones are along the way.

As far as weapons go, Sazh and Snow are giving me the tough choices. I like to maintain some balance in choosing weapons so the Power Circle isn't gonna cut it for Snow. Though, I can see potential in the Feymark...


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah, up to 17 isn't very difficult at all. The hardest mission up to that point is the Kaiser Behemoth. Story missions fit along it... when you finish the tower though you'll get another mission that involves going down from the top floor to the bottom... that guy is EXCEEDINGLY hard at that point in the game. I took him down but my score was horrible and the fight was like 20 minutes long, lol.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 18, 2010)

Helix said:


> What the hell is this?


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> You can do up to Mission 17, which personally, you should do since the subsequent ones are along the way.
> 
> As far as weapons go, Sazh and Snow are giving me the tough choices. I like to maintain some balance in choosing weapons so the Power Circle isn't gonna cut it for Snow. Though, I can see potential in the Feymark...


Power Circle is the only one that really makes sense for Snow though. His magic stats are horrid, so using him for anything but Sentinel/Commando isn't really recommended.

I'm with you on Sazh though. I'm torn between like 4 weapons.


----------



## geG (Mar 18, 2010)

Am I the only one who didn't get into all the different weapons? I just chose a weapon for each character and stuck with it


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 19, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Yeah, up to 17 isn't very difficult at all. The hardest mission up to that point is the Kaiser Behemoth. Story missions fit along it... when you finish the tower though you'll get another mission that involves going down from the top floor to the bottom... that guy is EXCEEDINGLY hard at that point in the game. I took him down but my score was horrible and the fight was like 20 minutes long, lol.



I 5-Starred him my first try. 

@Sin: Yeah I know what ya mean. His other weapons have more benefits for Sentinel though. Looking at Rebel Heart honestly since I tend to let myself get critical alot for a bit of extra damage before I start to heal myself.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 19, 2010)

Geg said:


> Am I the only one who didn't get into all the different weapons? I just chose a weapon for each character and stuck with it



*raises hand*

I kept their defaults and leveled those up. I didn't understand why new weapons had terrible side-effects, but I like playing my first playthrough blind because I learn for my second playthrough.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I 5-Starred him my first try.
> 
> @Sin: Yeah I know what ya mean. His other weapons have more benefits for Sentinel though. Looking at Rebel Heart honestly since I tend to let myself get critical alot for a bit of extra damage before I start to heal myself.



I didn't grind everything full, so I couldn't even survive his Levibolt attack unless I had a perma-sentinel... and that was with electric resist equipment.


----------



## Newton (Mar 19, 2010)

Currently fighting Attacus

Good god this is boring, I am literally typing and hitting x


*Spoiler*: _Why he is so boring_ 



He has 9m hp, has fairly good defenses and can't be staggered, yes, _cannot_ be staggered


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay, I fixed the robot, it's safe to assume that everything it gave to me are meant to be sold, yes?

Also, it provides some interesting information. Specially that "certain Cie'th" it mentioned. The Faultwarrens are the guardians on that tower, right?


----------



## Helix (Mar 19, 2010)

So, how the heck do you suppose to 5 star the side missions? I got around to doing 1-14, but even after I trashed the enemies in no time, I end up getting 3 or 4 stars only. Is there some special requirement I am missing? I never understood this ranking system in the first place.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 19, 2010)

Helix said:


> So, how the heck do you suppose to 5 star the side missions? I got around to doing 1-14, but even after I trashed the enemies in no time, I end up getting 3 or 4 stars only. Is there some special requirement I am missing? I never understood this ranking system in the first place.



Whatever the Target Time is... don't be anywhere near it.


----------



## Sin (Mar 19, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I 5-Starred him my first try.
> 
> @Sin: Yeah I know what ya mean. His other weapons have more benefits for Sentinel though. Looking at Rebel Heart honestly since I tend to let myself get critical alot for a bit of extra damage before I start to heal myself.


Tbh, I don't plan on using Snow unless I absolutely have to (for example on an all-sentinel lineup), so I'm not terribly worried about maxing out his potential.

Power Circle allows me to tap into his tank power while being able to switch to commando and have him be half-useful.


----------



## Newton (Mar 19, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Okay, I fixed the robot, it's safe to assume that everything it gave to me are meant to be sold, yes?
> 
> Also, it provides some interesting information. Specially that "certain Cie'th" it mentioned. The Faultwarrens are the guardians on that tower, right?



Nope, the Faultwarrens are 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Where the Titan's trials take place, the Titan is big red guy walking around in the background at the Steppe






Helix said:


> So, how the heck do you suppose to 5 star the side missions? I got around to doing 1-14, but even after I trashed the enemies in no time, I end up getting 3 or 4 stars only. Is there some special requirement I am missing? I never understood this ranking system in the first place.



Are you very high level? the target time goes down based on your stats, so if you trash them in no time but get 3-4, try using crappy weapons and accessories


Also, Lightning Sentinel > Both Fang's and Snow's


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol, Lightning is an okay Sentinel at best, though she does have Fringeward, so in that regard I like her more than Snow. Don't worry about 5-starring things atm. Once you've beaten all the missions, you get an item that halves the required number of points to 5-star. Like Susano said, though, the game takes weapon stats into account when calculating how much time to give you (not character stats, according to the guide), so equip shitty weapons and it should be easier for you to reach the target scores.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 19, 2010)

It feels so good not having to resort to death anymore to kill the Big Adamantoise. 

Their drops are still rare though...even with the Consseuir Catlaog


----------



## Sin (Mar 19, 2010)

I've already decided on my party until I beat the final boss (at which point I'll max everyone out on every role, so I'll go with stats over anything else).

Lightning-Hope-Vanille. 

It covers everything except Sentinel and I get to keep Lightning as my Commando (Fang is nice and all, but I can't get used to the idea of Lightning as a ravager )


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 19, 2010)

Susano said:


> Nope, the Faultwarrens are
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Oh cool, means I haven't seen it yet. :3

You're at post-game now, right? I just wanna ask which places you can visit again after finishing Chapter 13? I assume anywhere on Pulse up to Oerba is allowed? Anywhere else?


edits;



Sin said:


> It covers everything except Sentinel and I get to keep Lightning as my Commando (Fang is nice and all, but I can't get used to the idea of Lightning as a ravager )


You should, Lighty's Scene Drive is a Ravager ability. <3


----------



## Helix (Mar 19, 2010)

Susano said:


> Are you very high level? the target time goes down based on your stats, so if you trash them in no time but get 3-4, try using crappy weapons and accessories





PhantomX said:


> Don't worry about 5-starring things atm. Once you've beaten all the missions, you get an item that halves the required number of points to 5-star. Like Susano said, though, the game takes weapon stats into account when calculating how much time to give you (not character stats, according to the guide), so equip shitty weapons and it should be easier for you to reach the target scores.



Ah, okay. I just would've liked to decrease the number of missions that I would have to repeat to get the trophy.


----------



## Newton (Mar 19, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Lol, Lightning is an okay Sentinel at best, though she does have Fringeward, so in that regard I like her more than Snow. Don't worry about 5-starring things atm. Once you've beaten all the missions, you get an item that halves the required number of points to 5-star. Like Susano said, though, the game takes weapon stats into account when calculating how much time to give you (not character stats, according to the guide), so equip shitty weapons and it should be easier for you to reach the target scores.



I should have added my view was mainly for physical attackers, Elude is just imba



L O V E L E S S said:


> Oh cool, means I haven't seen it yet. :3
> 
> You're at post-game now, right? I just wanna ask which places you can visit again after finishing Chapter 13? I assume anywhere on Pulse up to Oerba is allowed? Anywhere else?



Yep, I'm at post game, just the high level missions left.

As far as I know the entire of chapters 11-13 are re-accessible post game, I'm not 100% on all parts of Eden, but for sure the entirety of Pulse and Orphan's Cradle is available



Good fucking lord, 19 minutes and I still get 3 stars, that was fucking boooring (Mission 45)

Hopefully these Genji Gloves are worth it


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2010)

Just equip garbage weapons. If you have a lot of Aerosols, use those for buffs/preempts. I don't mind repeating them as they're a good way for me to farm CP without wanting to kill myself, haha.

Lighting is very good as a Commando/Ravager mix, and as a decent backup medic when needed. Fang is basically perma-Commando, with a little Sentinel, maybe a garbage backup medic. I love Highwind though, and abuse the hell out of it. I often see it hitting for 3x 99,999.

Yeah, Elude can be pretty beast, haha.


----------



## Newton (Mar 19, 2010)

Uncapped Highwind 

Holy god how did I live before


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2010)

How much damage does it do? o_O I'm at about 2500 STR.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks Susano, I'll make sure I don't screw anything up here in Eden then. =)



PhantomX said:


> Lighting is very good as a Commando/Ravager mix, and as a decent backup medic when needed. Fang is basically perma-Commando, with a little Sentinel, maybe a garbage backup medic. I love Highwind though, and abuse the hell out of it. I often see it hitting for 3x 99,999.


Yeah, it was a terrible move for me to go with Gladius for Lighty. >___>

I should have gone with Blazefire/Edgecarbine, then just jumped to Hauteclaire or something. I don't know if Lionheart is any good, I don't have one  It sounds inconsistent tbh, but it seems like it has its purposes. Organyx is obviously the strongest weapon, but the perma-slow makes it really retarded. Unless, you know, it can be countered with Haste 

Anyone know? XD


----------



## Newton (Mar 19, 2010)

Multiple 200-300k+ easily with 2700 str (depends on the enemy and % level)


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2010)

It won't counter it entirely, but it will stopper some of the effect of it, just like getting ATB Rate + enhancements will counteract it. Apparently there's some unique Synthesized Ability on those weapons called Vampiric Strike or something.

You know how sometimes enemies will like... start glowing when there's some bar left to fill still but they're fairly close to staggering? Lionheart's ability will make the next hit stagger them. I'm still torn between this and the ATB on Attack one. ATB Attack would be amazing if I ran Lightning as Lead, especially abusing Army of One... but I like Fang too much XD


----------



## Helix (Mar 19, 2010)

I been rocking the Lionheart for awhile; well, it's Ultima Weapon now. I picked it over the Axis Blade since it seems more balanced, and I am mostly Ravager with Lightning.


----------



## Sin (Mar 19, 2010)

I can't wait for Genji Gloves, they sound amazing.

I also can't wait to use my 999,999 CP on Stage 9 Crystarium


----------



## Corran (Mar 19, 2010)

The weapons are completely lost on me  I keep picking them up but none seem as good as the current stuff I have equiped.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 19, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> It won't counter it entirely, but it will stopper some of the effect of it, just like getting ATB Rate + enhancements will counteract it. Apparently there's some unique Synthesized Ability on those weapons called Vampiric Strike or something.
> 
> You know how sometimes enemies will like... start glowing when there's some bar left to fill still but they're fairly close to staggering? Lionheart's ability will make the next hit stagger them. I'm still torn between this and the ATB on Attack one. ATB Attack would be amazing if I ran Lightning as Lead, especially abusing Army of One... but I like Fang too much XD


Yeah..... I really need to read the guide 

SO much stuff to think about. But sometimes, it's best to just play it blind now and worry about the other stuff later, so I'm not sure what to do XD


----------



## Sin (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm not worrying about Ability Chains, entirely too complicated. That's endgamedoneeverymissionnowimboredandwanttoseehowinvicinbleicanget type of stuff.

By the way what is everyone's playing time? I broke 50 hours today.


----------



## Newton (Mar 19, 2010)

Just play blind

The worst that will happen is you'll waste a few hours, trust me

My time right now is 55:55:20


----------



## geG (Mar 19, 2010)

Sin said:


> I've already decided on my party until I beat the final boss (at which point I'll max everyone out on every role, so I'll go with stats over anything else).
> 
> Lightning-Hope-Vanille.
> 
> It covers everything except Sentinel and I get to keep Lightning as my Commando (Fang is nice and all, but I can't get used to the idea of Lightning as a ravager )



A lot of later enemies and bosses really require using a Sentinel to help absorb damage unless you've really grinded to get your stats up, though maybe having 3 medics will help balance that out.

My main party was Lightning, Sazh, and Fang. A good overall offensive team, with the obvious drawback being that Lightning was my only medic 

Also I finished the game at over 57 hours, and that's with the guide but without doing many side missions. But still a good amount of grinding.


----------



## Sin (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't plan on keeping Snow/Fang weak by any means, I'm currently working on maxing out Snow's 2nd stage Power Circle, and will be maxing out Taming Pole soon(when I get it). So my Sentinel needs will be covered should the need arise.

I develop all my characters equally, I just only use the three unless I'm at an obvious disadvantage.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 19, 2010)

Geg said:


> My main party was Lightning, Sazh, and Fang. A good overall offensive team, with the obvious drawback being that Lightning was my only medic



I can't even imagine. 

I switched up my team for every new tough fight. I wanted to have Lightning/Fang/Hope because they're my fave characters, but Fang didn't have any Ravager moves and needed too much CP for them. I'd put in Snow for some fights for power, Vanille in some for extra healing, and ended up having Lightning/Sazh/Vanille for Strength, Healing, Buffs, and Debuffs.

Worked wonders on that second form.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 19, 2010)

Worrying about the Synth Abilities is entirely pointless to me right now, I'm sure I would have no need for it against any of the storyline enemies anyway XD

Besides, I don't have the resources to create or obtain the items needed right now.


My 69th savefile sits at 69:35:42 at the beginning of Chapter 12, although I'm willing to bet that a good 10-15 hours of this save was wasted idling while I posted here on NF or I was busy doing other stuff, lol

How many savefiles is everyone up to?


----------



## Helix (Mar 19, 2010)

I only had about 7 savefiles. Most of them were near endgame since I was playing around with upgrades.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 19, 2010)

Save points were superfluous in this game. I felt like they put save points over stretches where there was literally nothing that could happen to you.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2010)

I have 3 save points. One before the Chapter 12 cutscene, then one right before Orphan, and then the one I'm using as a post-game save. I didn't read the guide until now, and even then it's mostly just so I can do the marks in order, since I'm weird like that XD


----------



## Newton (Mar 19, 2010)

7, Saved at different cutscenes to rewatch later on


Felled my first Adamantoise w/o Death




... After 30 mins of trying


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2010)

Working on the Titan's Trial Neochu. Aerosoled the shit out of the Gaian Grudge mission, lol (Fortisol, Aerosol, and Deceptisol) no way was I going to try that one otherwise.


----------



## Newton (Mar 19, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Working on the Titan's Trial Neochu. Aerosoled the shit out of the Gaian Grudge mission, lol (Fortisol, Aerosol, and Deceptisol) no way was I going to try that one otherwise.



Neochu was the second hardest IMO (not counting mission 51), I ran a perma Sentinel I think, but I got lucky with an insta-chain and finished it real fast.

The expected time is 12 mins, so take your time


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm just going for Death. I can survive up to two screeches. I'm going to legitimately take on the Grow Egg one again in the future for the 5 star ranking, but this one would take too long/too much hassle to reach again, so I'm not interested XD

Plus I hate Pollen... with a passion. Instant Chain is way too good though, for sure. I have it on two people


----------



## Sin (Mar 19, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Worrying about the Synth Abilities is entirely pointless to me right now, I'm sure I would have no need for it against any of the storyline enemies anyway XD
> 
> Besides, I don't have the resources to create or obtain the items needed right now.
> 
> ...


I have 2, and one I've been meaning to erase (it's an old Chapter 7 savefile)

Why 69 

Also, on the subject of parties, it bothers me that Fang/Lightning/Hope are "the" party. Even if it's 2-3% less efficient to use someone else, I refuse to use the party the guide tells me is most efficient


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm not using what the guide tells me to use  I hate having to babysit Hope because of his garbage HP, so I don't use him. Vanille is epic for stacking buffs while I try to land Slow with Fang, anyway.

TBH, I actually picked my party based on which Summons I liked the most, and the fact that I didn't really like how Snow played out after Chapter 7 XD

When is a good time to try to topple an Adamantoise for a Trapezohedron/my Bestiary, Susano? I heard they get replaced eventually, so I want to make sure I do that before it happens.


----------



## Sin (Mar 19, 2010)

With Vanille's death, I've read Adamantoise's are actually a GREAT source of end-game (or at least, post-vanille's death) gil.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 19, 2010)

I think L O V E L E S S meant how many times have you saved? I'm sure we all didn't save everything on a new save each time, though, so we can't tell.

I only kept a new save file for a picture with each character and that chapter picture and the end picture. So that's 8.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 19, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> I didn't grind everything full, so I couldn't even survive his Levibolt attack unless I had a perma-sentinel... and that was with electric resist equipment.



I at best spent 10-15 mins grinding. Pretty much maxed my Crystarium just running from Mark to Mark. That guy wasn't a cakewalk but he wasn't that hard either. Barthunder pretty much handled him for me. Used Snow, Sazh and Vanille for him.

And I'm at 63ish hrs a little bit past the 3rd FMV in Chapter 12.. However, around 17 of that is me falling asleep and leaving the game on/bathroom/eating/posting and not pausing the game to stop the clock.

After mixing and matching the characters, still love me some girl power for my party.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I at best spent 10-15 mins grinding. Pretty much maxed my Crystarium just running from Mark to Mark. That guy wasn't a cakewalk but he wasn't that hard either. Barthunder pretty much handled him for me. Used Snow, Sazh and Vanille for him.
> 
> And I'm at 63ish hrs a little bit past the 3rd FMV in Chapter 12.. However, around 17 of that is me falling asleep and leaving the game on/bathroom/eating/posting and not pausing the game to stop the clock.
> 
> After mixing and matching the characters, still love me some girl power for my party.



Heh, if you're in chapter 12 you're nowhere near maxing the crystarium. The last nodes on lvl 10 for the 3 non-main roles go for 120.000 cp each.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 19, 2010)

I should clarify, maxed the Crystarium for the main roles of the characters up to the point that I was in the game.  

Even now in Chapter 12, I nearly maxed the main roles and started to branch out to the secondaries.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 19, 2010)

Just LOL.
I was in mission 41. Fighting some sort of Super Malboro Neochu with Lightning ( With Maxed Ultima) , Fang and Hope.

Fight starts, I hit the monster 3 times and he goes stagger, I'm like WTF. 

Then the 2 600 000 HP monster goes down in like 30 secs. ( 888% for stagerring him )


----------



## Creator (Mar 19, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Light: Blazefire Saber
> Fang: Bladed Lance
> Hope: ?
> Snow: Power Circle
> ...



I think Hopes is Airwing. 

Thanks for the list.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Just LOL.
> I was in mission 41. Fighting some sort of Super Malboro Neochu with Lightning ( With Maxed Ultima) , Fang and Hope.
> 
> Fight starts, I hit the monster 3 times and he goes stagger, I'm like WTF.
> ...



Means you have the ability Random: Instant Chain on somebody. Now you know why it's amazing.

I don't want to use Vanille's Death on Adamantoises. It's not very accurate


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 19, 2010)

Sin said:


> I have 2, and one I've been meaning to erase (it's an old Chapter 7 savefile)
> 
> Why 69
> 
> Also, on the subject of parties, it bothers me that Fang/Lightning/Hope are "the" party. Even if it's 2-3% less efficient to use someone else, I refuse to use the party the guide tells me is most efficient





Fraust said:


> I think L O V E L E S S meant how many times have you saved? I'm sure we all didn't save everything on a new save each time, though, so we can't tell.
> 
> I only kept a new save file for a picture with each character and that chapter picture and the end picture. So that's 8.


I meant how many actual savefiles you have right now =/

Well, I haven't seen any sort of cutscene viewer in the game at all, so I've had to make a new savefile for every semi-decent cutscene that I actually liked =/



Creator said:


> I think Hopes is Airwing.
> 
> Thanks for the list.


I missed this post. Snow's is the Bear one if you still care, not the Power Circle.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah I mixed up Snow's second weapon with his first.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I got it, the Genji Glove ! No need to kill Adamantwhathenameagain with Death


----------



## Velocity (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm in the Paddraean Archaeopolis right now... Which is kinda funny since I still haven't headed towards Oerba Village yet.


----------



## Creator (Mar 19, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I missed this post. Snow's is the Bear one if you still care, not the Power Circle.



Oh. Okay. Thanks. 

And yah, i do.


----------



## Felix (Mar 19, 2010)

Straight Line: The Game
I'm still majority pissed with this, and as such, first Final Fantasy I'm skipping


----------



## Creator (Mar 19, 2010)

Felix said:


> Straight Line: The Game
> I'm still majority pissed with this, and as such, first Final Fantasy I'm skipping



I said that at first, but once you reach the part of the game you can go back to, ie Chapter 11 onwards, you will take that back.

Gran Pulse is HUGE. I mean HUGE. Its bigger then the Calm Lands in FFX.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh my god... fought my first Raktavija. Didn't think much of it... until it Multicast Ruinga D:


----------



## Felix (Mar 19, 2010)

Creator said:


> I said that at first, but once you reach the part of the game you can go back to, ie Chapter 11 onwards, you will take that back.
> 
> Gran Pulse is HUGE. I mean HUGE. Its bigger then the Calm Lands in FFX.



I find unacceptable that I have to play for 25 hours to reach the last chapter where I finally get to free roam for a bit

Sorry, I don't have as much free time these days.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 19, 2010)

Felix said:


> I find unacceptable that I have to play for 25 hours to reach the last chapter where I finally get to free roam for a bit
> 
> Sorry, I don't have as much free time these days.



Antepenultimate chapter, actually. You land in Gran Pulse at Chapter 11 and the game doesn't end 'til the final boss of Chapter 13.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2010)

If you don't have that much time, you should be glad the game is linear, so you don't have to wander around lost or talking to random people for vague hints and pointless sidequests. Your reasoning is retarded, lol.


----------



## Felix (Mar 19, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> If you don't have that much time, you should be glad the game is linear, so you don't have to wander around lost or talking to random people for vague hints and pointless sidequests. Your reasoning is retarded, lol.



Is it?
I rather spend my time playing games that are actually good than going through hours of filler so I can get to the "good part"
I went to gamefaqs and they kept telling "Well yes... hum.. it's linear.... But it gets good after 25 hours!"

That IS NOT a good game.

And enough, I see this derailing into a flame war

Wintrale:

At first I thought "Well, the linearity must be the first DVD, akin to Final Fantasy 7 where the first CD was made of 1 city only and was pretty much linear as well"


----------



## Helix (Mar 19, 2010)

^Most FF are linear anyway. In say FF7 or FF8, didn't it take to the last disc to just fly around wherever you want in your airship? (Don't remember since it's been awhile)

The story gets better after the first few chapters anyway. Unless, you just don't care for the story.

Anyways, Zirnitra kicks my ass (Mission 52, 53)... do I need to grind more to beat this guy or what? He kills me in 2 or 3 hits.


----------



## Felix (Mar 19, 2010)

Helix said:


> ^*Most FF are linear anyway. In say FF7 or FF8, didn't it take to the last disc to just fly around wherever you want in your airship? (Don't remember since it's been awhile)*
> 
> The story gets better after the first few chapters anyway. Unless, you just don't care for the story.
> 
> Anyways, Zirnitra kicks my ass (Mission 52, 53)... do I need to grind more to beat this guy or what? He kills me in 2 or 3 hits.



Those were the points of no return, where it was usually advised to do stuff before the final battle.

I still have a glimmer of hope that Gran Pulse is really.... huge, in terms of liberty


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay, so I noticed that I got the Lionheart. Not quite sure how the stagger works so I think I won't be playing around with it until post-game.

Taming Pole LV1 is crazy though, it's almost on par with a maxed out Bladed Lance  Should I be using this for Fang?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm using Taming Pole/Venus Gospel for her. It can synthesize Instant Chain as well, which is amazing (so can Lionheart and Ultima Weapon).

Also, Final Fantasies have always been story driven. This game is great throughout, the only thing that might bug you is the difficulty due to certain "pairings" and that you can't choose your party.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 19, 2010)

No talk about effectively exploiting synths yet, I'm only on Chapter 12. 

Venus Gospel = Stage 2 Taming Pole? Should I be using this right now then, instead of a maxed out Bladed Lance?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, go for it. Also, it's nothing advanced. You have the weapon and equip some random accessories and you get Instant Chain, lol. Like, most of the items that give Kill: Something, or a few Catalogs will give you that.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 19, 2010)

Felix said:


> At first I thought "Well, the linearity must be the first DVD, akin to Final Fantasy 7 where the first CD was made of 1 city only and was pretty much linear as well"



No, more like "You're fugitives who spend the first two discs running away from the Big Bad, so you spend the time actually trying to stay alive instead of running to random towns and villages to buy supplies from the very people who are hunting you".

But hey, you go on GameFAQs and they're the biggest whiners on the planet so I can see why you'd strangely think the first 25 hours is terrible - when, in fact, those 25 hours are easily some of the best this generation of videogames has seen.


----------



## geG (Mar 19, 2010)

Felix said:


> Straight Line: The Game
> I'm still majority pissed with this, and as such, first Final Fantasy I'm skipping



Seriously, most final fantasy games are like this.

Like I said, it's hilarious seeing people complain about this stuff like it's something new, especially when they haven't even played it.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2010)

What makes it great is that a lot of these people bashing it for being unable to select party members and for not being able to travel everywhere... love Final Fantasy IV... which does the same thing for the majority of the game (in that one you can NEVER choose characters, but I guess you get some airships).


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 19, 2010)

When should I start trying to get everyone best weapons? Should I wait till after chapter 11?


----------



## Akira (Mar 19, 2010)

On chapter 6 now.

It feels unfairly linear, much moreso than other FF games 

I've literally just been pushing forward and fighting through corridors, at least there was some attempt to mask this in the other games.

6/10 so far, hopefully this will change.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 19, 2010)

> Straight Line: The Game
> I'm still majority pissed with this, and as such, first Final Fantasy I'm skipping



Man just get it.

I had some doubts but as soon as I played the first few hours of the game, I realized what ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) everyone who complained about it were.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 19, 2010)

They won't put my review up on Gamestop. 

Seriously, though, it's getting really annoying when all people want to complain about is linearity and they use that as an excuse to say the story sucks. I don't even remember the last time an FF wasn't linear, and this time it actually means something with the story. I bet if you gave every pre-X FF a map in the corner for dungeons they'd all feel a lot more fucking linear, too. I don't see why people don't realize this is almost exactly like X was for the longest portion of the game, they just had towns. It's more convenient now that you don't have to rest in inns and spend money you don't have buying tons of shit (though obviously in X you could just use the save sphere).

Fucking enjoy the game or find a different complaint.


----------



## Sin (Mar 19, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> When should I start trying to get everyone best weapons? Should I wait till after chapter 11?


Chapter 11 is a good place to start, there's a couple of good gil farming spots as well as CP farming spots, and it's the spot where the difficulty really goes up.

By the end of Chapter 12 though, you will have encountered everyone's "best" (it's objective) weapons though, so you can always see if you can manage getting to Chapter 13 without upgrading weps.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 19, 2010)

What are people's opinions on best weapons and how do I get them as easy as possible? 

(I know this was probably already discussed but you guys played too fast and got the game before I did. )


----------



## Sin (Mar 19, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> What are people's opinions on best weapons and how do I get them as easy as possible?
> 
> (I know this was probably already discussed but you guys played too fast and got the game before I did. )


I'm actually about where you are story-wise 

60% of my savefile is grinding, so I've progressed really slowly in the story.

Anyways, I've found that this thread: 

Covers MOST weapon questions (specially if you read through it). I recommend read through it, then look up the weapons in the strategy guide (or here: )

If you have any questions that that thread doesn't cover, post em here and we'll help you out.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 19, 2010)

Damn, I gotta catch up with you guys. Haven't touched the game in 5 days (exams exams exams).


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 19, 2010)

Come on, Square. TWO Humbabas at the same time? Really? >___>

Bitches killed me three times before I did it  I see a Juggernaut-like monster up ahead, I wonder what else is coming


----------



## Newton (Mar 19, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Come on, Square. TWO Humbabas at the same time? Really? >___>
> 
> Bitches killed me three times before I did it  I see a Juggernaut-like monster up ahead, I wonder what else is coming



I deceptisoled *all* of the last set of fights in Eden/Cradle, its not worth it

Especially of you don't have the Growth Egg


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2010)

I didn't even Deceptisol it... I just avoided it altogether, already had their entries, lol.


----------



## Sin (Mar 19, 2010)

How are you supposed to get the Growth Egg early?

The Mission for it is in the high 50s


----------



## Fraust (Mar 19, 2010)

The string of enemies at the end was gay, especially those fights that blocked pathways. 

I didn't have money for Deceptisols. =[


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2010)

Sin said:


> How are you supposed to get the Growth Egg early?
> 
> The Mission for it is in the high 50s



Snow as a Sentinel, Death, all the Aerosols, and pray.


----------



## Sin (Mar 19, 2010)

So sometime in early chapter 13 is the earliest?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 19, 2010)

Seems like the recommended base weapons for Hope, Fang, and Lightning don't come till Chapter 12.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2010)

Just go with what suits your party, not with what they recommend.


----------



## Sin (Mar 19, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Seems like the recommended base weapons for Hope, Fang, and Lightning don't come till Chapter 12.


Actually, I chose Hawkeye for Hope over Otshirvani (or however it's spelled) because its ability while useful, has a _tiny_ effect, and sacrifices a bit of magic power for it that I don't think is worth it.

But yeah, Fang's Taming Pole (mid-late Chapter 11) and Lightning's Lionheart (Chapter 12) do come in later.


----------



## Newton (Mar 19, 2010)

Sin said:


> How are you supposed to get the Growth Egg early?
> 
> The Mission for it is in the high 50s



Death spam


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 19, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> I didn't even Deceptisol it... I just avoided it altogether, already had their entries, lol.


I'm not running away from anybody 

Okay, except maybe that Adamantoise with the horns and with the armor on its back. It kills me just by _walking_, FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUU-


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2010)

Like... I hate avoiding battles as much as the next person... but if they're making them DELIBERATELY GAY, I'm not going to fall into their little traps.


----------



## Sin (Mar 19, 2010)

I avoided every battle on my way to Mission 7


----------



## Masurao (Mar 19, 2010)

Finally got around to beating the Titan Trials, and my entire party has almost Level 5 in all classes ( only one more for each). Gonna finish up the last missions, and max my main parties Tier 3 weapons...then gonna put this game down.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow... I have two more runs of Titan's Trials left and I barely have two jobs for each at level 5


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 19, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Like... I hate avoiding battles as much as the next person... but if they're making them DELIBERATELY GAY, I'm not going to fall into their little traps.


I don't see the gay bits 

Seriously, it might take a couple of tries and you might only get 2 or 3 stars, but I like how's it's challenging and not a walk in the park.


Anyways, I ran away from the adamantoise and shortly after, I see two treasure chests in a glass floor, if I open one, the adamantoise comes over and breaks the glass floor, making me unable to open the other treasure, is it meant to be like this, unless I kill the turtle? Now, THAT is gay =/


----------



## Sin (Mar 19, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I don't see the gay bits
> 
> Seriously, it might take a couple of tries and you might only get 2 or 3 stars, but I like how's it's challenging and not a walk in the park.
> 
> ...


Check the strategy guide and see what's in them, decide if it's even worth it.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2010)

Or he can just restart, as I did XD One has a Plush Chocobo, the other one has, I believe, Particle Accelerators.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 19, 2010)

I know what's in them, the question I was asking was do I definitely have to choose just one to keep 

Oh Phantom, which did you end up going with?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2010)

The upgrading material, haha.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 19, 2010)

Well technically, aren't they both upgrading materials? 

I know what you mean though, Accelerators it is. XD


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 19, 2010)

Finally defeated Giant Cactuar ! Got a bit Lucky on this ,Ultima Weapon's Lucky Stagger activated TWICE in the battle. This was a Curbstomp.


----------



## geG (Mar 19, 2010)

What's the deal with the Analects in the datalog? I only unlocked one of them in my playthrough 

Do you unlock the rest by playing through missions and stuff?


----------



## Newton (Mar 19, 2010)

Yep, missions


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 19, 2010)

Seems you unlock the Analects by completing missions. I have 5 of them and I did every mission I could till Ch. 12.

And the linearity complaints really are hilarious though. It's only much more noticeable now cause the map displays it whereas alot of older games were for the most part the same way. FFX was just as linear and that game is praised. And people were complaining about how XII was too much of an  open-world. Fanboys, seriously.


----------



## Newton (Mar 19, 2010)

I just let the haters hate and enjoy the game 


I didn't even know XII had a storyline until 250 hours in


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2010)

It's basically haters gonna hate. Got nothing else to hate it for, so linearity it is...

Some of the most widely acclaimed games are linear, and they don't get hate for it, b/c they aren't Squeenix/FF.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 19, 2010)

They just mad they don't know where to go even though there's only one way out.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 19, 2010)

Having fun playing so whatever, got my money's worth already. 

Need to rush and complete the game/missions though before the map pack for MW2 comes out.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 19, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Need to rush and complete the game/missions though before the map pack for MW2 comes out.



Don't you dare rush this game.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 19, 2010)

i need some Uranium Ore item to upgrade one of my weapons, and I canot locate it anywhere.  any help?

same with Dark Matter, except I found a shop with that one for an obscene price.  anywhere to get it outside of buying it?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 19, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Don't you dare rush this game.



Game needs to toss me more insane shit to kill.  Wonder if SE would be willing to make some extra marks as DLC.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2010)

I know you can buy both Uraninite and Dark Matter. You can also find Uraninite in chests. I haven't found any drops for Dark Matter or Adamantite yet though, and I need those to upgrade my shiz


----------



## Fraust (Mar 19, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Game needs to toss me more insane shit to kill.  Wonder if SE would be willing to make some extra marks as DLC.



Where are you in the story?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 19, 2010)

Seriously, just press SELECT >___>

The game becomes "open world" then


----------



## Newton (Mar 19, 2010)

By Uranium Ore you mean Urantite (sp?) that is sold at "The Motherlode" I don't remember it being too expensive


Dark Matter on the other hand, I know no other means of acquisition other than buying


----------



## Sin (Mar 19, 2010)

Almost done upgrading Balanced Attack (or something like that) to max 

Then I gotta get some gil in my bank for when I get Lionheart.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 19, 2010)

Susano said:


> By Uranium Ore you mean Urantite (sp?) that is sold at "The Motherlode" I don't remember it being too expensive



Just checked, it's called "Flash Uranium Ore".  I don;t have a shop with it atm.



> Dark Matter on the other hand, I know no other means of acquisition other than buying



Fuck


----------



## Sin (Mar 19, 2010)

You're looking for the Uranium sounding thing in "The Motherlode" shop.

Flash Uranium Ore is the translation for the Japanese name. Like how Hope's Hawkeye requires "Ash Titanium Stone" but nothing like that is in any of the shops.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2010)

It's kind of gay too, b/c the majority of higher tiered accessories upgrade with Dark Matter -_-

I need to farm a lot if I want to have 3 Super Ribbons, lol.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 19, 2010)

I can barely even follow you guys since I don't know what's going on.

What's the main problem? Making money at all to buy these components or just the amount of money you need is time consuming?


----------



## Sin (Mar 19, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> It's kind of gay too, b/c the majority of higher tiered accessories upgrade with Dark Matter -_-
> 
> I need to farm a lot if I want to have 3 Super Ribbons, lol.


Spam death on the turtles, they drop traps and platinum ingot (or something like that).

That's how most high levels make money end-game.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2010)

Death has terrible accuracy. Honestly, in the number of times I have to retry/go farm TP for Summons, I could've just killed them normally.

Gonna go get myself a Genji Glove to make it all easier.


----------



## Sin (Mar 19, 2010)

I just know (I've done a lot of reading) that platinum ingots and traps are how people make money post-game.


----------



## Newton (Mar 19, 2010)

Sin said:


> I just know (I've done a lot of reading) that platinum ingots and traps are how people make money post-game.



That is how we farm, but we don't death spam, we kill them the good ole fashion way

Death takes super long and is epic boring


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 19, 2010)

Whoo, finally reached the Cradle 

I'm taking a short break though, I need a drink XD But can anybody tell me how long this chapter is gonna take?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2010)

The Cradle isn't too long. It's much shorter than 11 and 12.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 19, 2010)

How long is Taejin's Tower and does completing it end Chapter 11?


----------



## Fraust (Mar 19, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Whoo, finally reached the Cradle
> 
> I'm taking a short break though, I need a drink XD But can anybody tell me how long this chapter is gonna take?



Not long at all.

@Brandon: The tower is relatively long in terms of other dungeons, but shouldn't take all too long except some certain things. And no, there's still stuff after it before the chapter ends...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 19, 2010)

Do I get a new Crystarium level during/at the end of the tower or after?

Trying to decide if I should grind some more.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 19, 2010)

I believe you do at the top of the tower... Anyone can correct me if I'm wrong.

EDIT: Yeah, Susano's right... it comes a little later.


----------



## Newton (Mar 19, 2010)

Chapter 11 is a whopper, Brandon

No, you don't get a new level there


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 19, 2010)

Damn it.


----------



## Newton (Mar 19, 2010)

no worries, you get it soon(ish) after


----------



## Fraust (Mar 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't lie to the man. He's gonna want to kill himself before he gets it.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 19, 2010)

lol Fraust 

And break's over, time to blitz through ^^ I have a feeling Hope is going to be essential in this chapter =[ His SYN/MED combo is untouchable, and I think it'll be useful in the Cradle.


----------



## Newton (Mar 19, 2010)

Fraust said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Don't lie to the man. He's gonna want to kill himself before he gets it.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Bart wasn't bad is C11 IMO, its 13 where the shit hits the fan




You can pretty much use any party for the storyline, so far there has been only 1 fight ever where I was forced to swap out Vanille for Snow


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 19, 2010)

Fraust said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Don't lie to the man. He's gonna want to kill himself before he gets it.



I read this. 

I just decided to waste my saved up CP on the new classes for each character. Now I'm back to having no CP, time to grind.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 19, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I read this.


 Sorry about that.

Don't worry, 'wasting' your CP was probably a good idea then you can save up fro the upgrade.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2010)

I never had to switch from Fang/Lightning/Vanille... probably never will. I thought Chapter 11 boss was more annoying than his Chapter 13 form.


----------



## Newton (Mar 19, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I read this.
> 
> I just decided to waste my saved up CP on the new classes for each character. Now I'm back to having no CP, time to grind.



Reload your save if you can

Trust me



PhantomX said:


> I never had to switch from Fang/Lightning/Vanille... probably never will. I thought Chapter 11 boss was more annoying than his Chapter 13 form.



It wasn't in the storyline, it was a mission


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 19, 2010)

Susano said:


> Reload your save if you can
> 
> Trust me



Too late, time to grind.


----------



## Corran (Mar 19, 2010)

When do I get Lionheart?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 19, 2010)

Corran said:


> When do I get Lionheart?


Beginning of Chapter 12. ^^


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol... shit. I have to redo Gigantuar because I didn't Libra him the first time I won D:


----------



## Sin (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol @ me falling further and further behind D:


----------



## crevo (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm definitely going to have to grind, Pulse is raping me


----------



## Jade (Mar 19, 2010)

Just beat the last boss of Chap.11. I don't feel like going on to 12 for some reason.

I guess I'll do some of those stone mission's, I think I've done about 9 of them, most were in the tower.


----------



## Newton (Mar 19, 2010)

Run the other way from the Steppe
You'll end up in the Yachas Massif, the enemies are easier there 

Either that, or keep killing the dogs in the Steppe til you can kill the Rangdas, then do those til you can do the Behemoth vs. Megistotherion


----------



## Sin (Mar 19, 2010)

For those wondering about adams.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 19, 2010)

Man, I am doing the missions for Titan, and one of them is WAYYY harder than the others.  E1 (I think) where I have to fight some godly Ochu is restroyin me.  The other 2 end fights I did already were a joke compared to this.


----------



## Newton (Mar 19, 2010)

Yep, Neochu and 1 other are really hard. my suggestion is to have a perma sentinel, and auto haste on the other 2, and equip them with the right stuff for the effect Random: Instant Chain.

Other wise, try a set up like sen/com/rav, sen/rav/rav, sen/med/med, sen/syn/sab, rav/rav/rav and any final one, and abuse the full atb bar you get every other turn if you swap paradigms



Good luck with Rakshavija or whatever its name is (the one that uses inertial barrier) I literally had to change up all my shit to beat that thing


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah. Neochu is one of the hardest enemies in the game.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 19, 2010)

Does anybody have the 360 version?


----------



## Sin (Mar 19, 2010)

I plan on maxing out all of the Crystarium and every weapon before trying on the impossible missions post-game :3


----------



## Piekage (Mar 19, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Does anybody have the 360 version?



I have it. Why?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 19, 2010)

Haha... omg, that Raktajiva... I was like.. eh, no big deal, then WHAM Multicast Ruinga wipes out everyone except Fang, who barely survives. I think that's the first time I've ever used Renew with good results XD


----------



## Fraust (Mar 19, 2010)

Piekage said:


> I have it. Why?



I wanted to know how the saves work. I assume they made it so you can have multiple files like any other RPG/FF, right? Not just "Pick the harddrive and save"


----------



## Gnome (Mar 19, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I wanted to know how the saves work. I assume they made it so you can have multiple files like any other RPG/FF, right? Not just "Pick the harddrive and save"



yep you can.


----------



## Sin (Mar 19, 2010)

To Sazh Haters:

[YOUTUBE]Lo5yvxY5JMk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Helix (Mar 19, 2010)

Sin said:


> To Sazh Haters:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Lo5yvxY5JMk[/YOUTUBE]



Afraid of old Sazh?

He has the best Blitz in the game.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Convo between me and my dumbass friend just now_ 




*11:38pm Anthony*
Yo....do u have FF13?
*11:39pm Joey*
yeah dawg, i beat it on tuesday
i bought it saturday, so i beat it in 4 days (41 hours)
*11:39pm Anthony*
Damn...u beatsed
Nice though...im tryin to beat it so i can play god of war 3
i have that also.
*11:40pm Joey*
i tried to beat it fast cause im not brining my ps3 to school
*11:41pm Anthony*
but i wanted to ask u....did u think its a bad ff game cause i kinda think so....im on chapter 9 i think so far the game is mad linear and borin....like the maps are straight paths....teh fihgting gets borin...theres no real point in fighting...u get hardly any money...upgradin ya weapons is retarded and seemingly meaningless! WTF were they thinkin?? the only thing i see thats good is the graphics!
*11:42pm Joey*
cause you dont understand it
*11:42pm Anthony*
understand what??
*11:42pm Joey*
first, every FF is linear until a certain point. FFX was linear as fuck until you get the airship
*11:42pm Anthony*
kinda....in a way
*11:42pm Joey*
second, they're fugitives in this game. they're on the run, they have to keep going straight or they'll get caught
*11:43pm Anthony*
...
i just think so far its missin sumthi
*11:43pm Joey*
its not perfect, but its still a great FF
idk how you think the battling is boring, i fucking am in love with it
*11:44pm Anthony*
i just kinda wish it was like crisis core
*11:44pm Joey*
wtf... crisis core was just button mashing and you had no control over that slot machine
*11:44pm Anthony*
its ok...it takes startegy which i do like
lol
but u were more into the fightin...lol...its kinda the same wit ff13...all i have to do is keep pressin x to win a fight
im just sayin...i expected more
*11:45pm Joey*
thats cause you auto-battle like a noob
*11:45pm Anthony*
yup
*11:45pm Joey*
thats why its boring. when you get to the harder fights that is gonna be your downfall
*11:45pm Anthony*
whats the point of pressin the same abilities as the auto battle already does
*11:45pm Joey*
cause you're not supposed to
*11:45pm Anthony*
...O_o
*11:46pm Joey*
you're supposed to switch between paradigms like a mofo to get stat buffs, inflict status ailments, then combo away, get staggers, heal and defend at the right times, possibly use summons, items if you're unlucky and in the last few chapters with hard ass bosses you cant win unless you make good paradigms and time them perfectly
*11:47pm Anthony*
i do swtich but mainly only for bosses...
*11:47pm Joey*
dont worry, youre on ch 9 you said?
*11:47pm Anthony*
maybe if i need to heal i would switch or maybe go to rav n rav to boost the bar meter but thats it
yea
*11:48pm Joey*
yeah, youre not up to the point where regular monsters are fucktards too
*11:48pm Anthony*
I also wanted to walk n fight not walk into monsters...lol
*11:48pm Joey*
then wait for versus... thats gonna be a 10/10 game




Commence with the "tl;dr" posts.


----------



## Sin (Mar 20, 2010)

> 11:39pm Joey
> *yeah dawg*, i beat it on tuesday



         .


----------



## Fraust (Mar 20, 2010)

Sin said:


> .





I'm gangsta, you know it.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 20, 2010)

You could do the same thing as that guy did with Sazh with Hope and Lightning, assuming they have Haste by that point, of course.


----------



## Smokahontas (Mar 20, 2010)

Guys, just wanna ask any Final Fantasy games that is released with PC platform? ..

Anyhow, i am gonna buy ps3 next month..and i heard FF13 is awesome..


----------



## Helix (Mar 20, 2010)

PinkHeartsYellowStars said:


> Guys, just wanna ask any Final Fantasy games that is released with PC platform? ..
> 
> Anyhow, i am gonna buy ps3 next month..and i heard FF13 is awesome..



I think FF7 and FF8 are for PC... somewhere. Or, you could just emulate them.

Also, a PS3 and FF13 is worth it if you are a fan of the series.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 20, 2010)

Susano said:


> Yep, Neochu and 1 other are really hard. my suggestion is to have a perma sentinel, and auto haste on the other 2, and equip them with the right stuff for the effect Random: Instant Chain.



I think the problem is that it does one attack that insta-kills my entire team (while i was buffing) and i've no idea how to prevent it.

Ehh, i'll go play Mana Khemia until I can get in the mood to try him again.


----------



## Newton (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh yeah, I remember that attack, its called Wail or something, KO'd me a few times

What are your stats? HP Str Mag

If all else fails, try the insta-chain


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 20, 2010)

Okay, I think I've arrived at the last map in the game 

This is the place where you fight the monsters that give off 32000 CP, yes? There's also 3 Templars on the middle platform, and just behind them is what I assume to be the last savepoint?


----------



## Fraust (Mar 20, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Okay, I think I've arrived at the last map in the game
> 
> This is the place where you fight the monsters that give off 32000 CP, yes? There's also 3 Templars on the middle platform, and just behind them is what I assume to be the last savepoint?



Yup. Get ready. 

EDIT: One more savepoint, but it's one of those... "let's just put another one here" ones.


----------



## Sin (Mar 20, 2010)

Does abandoning a mission do anything?

Cause I just accidentally abandoned Mission 7(a retry) by accident


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 20, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Yup. Get ready.
> 
> EDIT: One more savepoint, but it's one of those... "let's just put another one here" ones.


NUUUUUU  I guess the story's nearly over 

Now I'm trying to decide if I should be finish the game, grind for a bit and prepare for the Stage 10 Crystarium (I think I just maxed out everyone's Stage 9 main roles grid), or shut off the game completely and rest.

I'm tired as hell, those fish things that spam theselves with buffs and then interrupts your *every. single. move* nearly made me rage quit 


And oh, a question. What's on Stage 10 for the main roles? Just stat nodes or does it have any new abilities?


----------



## Fraust (Mar 20, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> NUUUUUU  I guess the story's nearly over
> 
> Now I'm trying to decide if I should be finish the game, grind for a bit and prepare for the Stage 10 Crystarium (I think I just maxed out everyone's Stage 9 main roles grid), or shut off the game completely and rest.
> 
> ...



Massive stat nodes. Quite beautiful actually.

Those fish things were the worst, especially when paired with the female soldiers. I don't understand how they were harder than half the bosses in the ga-- oh wait, that's right, it's because they have every buff and attack you all at once nonstop.


----------



## Newton (Mar 20, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> NUUUUUU  I guess the story's nearly over
> 
> Now I'm trying to decide if I should be finish the game, grind for a bit and prepare for the Stage 10 Crystarium (I think I just maxed out everyone's Stage 9 main roles grid), or shut off the game completely and rest.
> 
> ...



Yup, everytime I saw "rush" I raged HARD

I'd suggest reaching the last savepoint and then shutting off, tackle the last boss first thing tomorrow, and then you got all day for everything that lies waiting for you afterwards 

Stage 10 has some seriously large bonuses, do you have the Growth Egg? If yes, don't bother to grind at all, if not, you can do a little if you like, but you don't need to


Abandoning a mission doesn't do anything


----------



## Corran (Mar 20, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Beginning of Chapter 12. ^^



Thanks man


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 20, 2010)

Honestly, Level 10 Crystarium is just a ton of HP :\

Also, these gay turtles haven't given me ONE drop. I had to expend 3 Fortisols/Aegisols to kill two Tortoises and one Toise, I need to start turning some profit here! Hopefully now that I snagged Haste for Fang I can kill the Tortoises w/o needing those. Don't know why anyone would farm Adamntoises when Tortoises are easier and they have the exact same drop rate, plus there are two right next to a save point.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 20, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Massive stat nodes. Quite beautiful actually.
> 
> Those fish things were the worst, especially when paired with the female soldiers. I don't understand how they were harder than half the bosses in the ga-- oh wait, that's right, it's because they have every buff and attack you all at once nonstop.


They weren't as bad when they were paired up with the female soldiers, tbh. It's really frustrating on this chapter though because they're paired up with debuffers then they do that synchronised swimmy thingy on you all at the same time and never giving you the chance to recover 



Susano said:


> Yup, everytime I saw "rush" I raged HARD


Ugh, that's the name. Makes me cringe now lol



Susano said:


> I'd suggest reaching the last savepoint and then shutting off, tackle the last boss first thing tomorrow, and then you got all day for everything that lies waiting for you afterwards
> 
> Stage 10 has some seriously large bonuses, do you have the Growth Egg? If yes, don't bother to grind at all, if not, you can do a little if you like, but you don't need to


I only did the first 8 missions in Gran Pulse, so I could get the Catalog from #8 and farm the Tetra Tiara from #7. So no, I don't have the Growth Egg yet. Diffiicult to obtain or what?

A million CP isn't enough for Stage 10? I really wanna get away from this place so I can finally start exploring, but I'm worried that I'd be too weaksauce and be unable to do some of the missions or something.

But, I guess I could do the Behemoth vs wolf farm for a bit if I needed to, then when my party can handle it, I could finally try going for the turtles


----------



## Sin (Mar 20, 2010)

To those that know:

Is 1 Million Gil enough to upgrade Lionheart, Taming Pole and Antares to their second stage maxed?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 20, 2010)

1 million gil is overkill for just those 3. Could probably max 10 weapons to their second stage with that.


----------



## Sin (Mar 20, 2010)

Great 

I'll make another 200k then pick up that 600k from the Tower thing and be set for Chapter 12 when I get those cool toys :3


----------



## Mojim (Mar 20, 2010)

Are those Humbabas worth fighting? lol...even with one Humbaba I had so much trouble fighting it let alone there's two of them


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 20, 2010)

Sin said:


> To those that know:
> 
> Is 1 Million Gil enough to upgrade Lionheart, Taming Pole and Antares to their second stage maxed?



How did you get that much money in Chapter 11?


----------



## Newton (Mar 20, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> They weren't as bad when they were paired up with the female soldiers, tbh. It's really frustrating on this chapter though because they're paired up with debuffers then they do that synchronised swimmy thingy on you all at the same time and never giving you the chance to recover
> 
> 
> Ugh, that's the name. Makes me cringe now lol
> ...



You need ~a mil or just more, like say 1.2, its up to you really, but lemme say, I maxed the 3 main classes for my characters, and that alone made every mission up to like 45 (Neochu) ridiculously easy. If you rather a challenge, then maybe don't grind as much. Growth Egg is normally difficult to obtain, but if you have the patience, you can use Death Spam to get it easily.



Mojim said:


> Are those Humbabas worth fighting? lol...even with one Humbaba I had so much trouble fighting it let alone there's two of them



Its up to you, they transform at half life, but when they do, their defenses get piss poor, you'll easily be hitting 99999 when its staggered. I personally skipped them, and it hasn't negatively affected me in any way



Brandon Heat said:


> How did you get that much money in Chapter 11?



Don't think that anything Sin says along the line of gil or exp is normal, he has problems 

You don't need that much gil yet. You get a large sum of cash in C11, and then that starts you up to get the equipment that makes farming easier



Edit: woooo hit an adamantoise 995000, 5k more :ho


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey guys i have a question
*Spoiler*: __ 




what the hell happened with yaag rosch?
i thought he was shot in front of hope's home
and then he's suddenly chasing me in a wierd flying robot thing...
wtf?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah... I made the same observation. I guess it wasn't a lethal shot. Still kind of lame. He's the only person in this game to bleed though, so he gets props from me.


----------



## Newton (Mar 20, 2010)

Yep, I was like

 blood!


----------



## Helix (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah, I was kinda shocked it took 30+ hours to find someone that actually was bleeding in a cutscene... You'd think there would be some blood when


*Spoiler*: __ 



Snow and Hope came crashing down in Ch7


----------



## geG (Mar 20, 2010)

Mojim said:


> Are those Humbabas worth fighting? lol...even with one Humbaba I had so much trouble fighting it let alone there's two of them



They're not really worth the amount of CP you get for them.

That was one of my problems with this game; in the last two chapters the monster encounters get hard as fuck but the amount of CP you get only marginally increases. You only get a little more (and sometimes less) CP from fighting monsters in the last two chapters than you would fighting them in Gran Pulse. 

Aside from one particular room in the last dungeon where the encounters are fairly easy and offer a fuckload of CP, it's best to just rush through and do all your grinding down on Gran Pulse once you get a chance to return.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 20, 2010)

Random noob question guys: When you get that countdown above your head and then you die, what is that called? Is it Doom or Curse? If it's not curse, how can I get rid of it?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 20, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Random noob question guys: When you get that countdown above your head and then you die, what is that called? Is it Doom or Curse? If it's not curse, how can I get rid of it?



It's doom, if it was cast during a boss fight then it means you took too long and you can't get rid of it.


----------



## Newton (Mar 20, 2010)

Hit my first 9999999 yay me

Also, I think they made a mix up with Adamantoises, I have collectors equipped, and now have 5 traps and 1 ingot lol


----------



## Sin (Mar 20, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> How did you get that much money in Chapter 11?


Susano is right, I have problems, I also have 999,999 CP in Chapter 11 

And I'm including the ~600k you get after the Tower.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 20, 2010)

Susano said:


> Hit my first 9999999 yay me
> 
> Also, I think they made a mix up with Adamantoises, I have collectors equipped, and now have 5 traps and 1 ingot lol



I've killed 5 turtles and have 0 drops to my name


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 20, 2010)

Susano said:


> You need ~a mil or just more, like say 1.2, its up to you really, but lemme say, I maxed the 3 main classes for my characters, and that alone made every mission up to like 45 (Neochu) ridiculously easy. If you rather a challenge, then maybe don't grind as much. Growth Egg is normally difficult to obtain, but if you have the patience, you can use Death Spam to get it easily.


Yeah I'd rather take a challenge, I feel it's the way it's supposed to be (I'm not a masochist or anything ).

@Sin: That's crazy stupid gil to dedicate to those 3 weapons  Just buy yourself some Ultracompact Reactors to upgrade, you probably won't even need half that much XD

Also, since you've capped your CP, mind telling me if it still piles up? I mean do you like, still get invisible CP or not?

@Susano: Yeah it feel like they've screwed up on the Collector and the upgraded version, the Collector is actually more effective


----------



## Sin (Mar 20, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Yeah I'd rather take a challenge, I feel it's the way it's supposed to be (I'm not a masochist or anything ).
> 
> @Sin: That's crazy stupid gil to dedicate to those 3 weapons  Just buy yourself some Ultracompact Reactors to upgrade, you probably won't even need half that much XD
> 
> ...


I'm not sure.

I don't think so though. When I notice it's at 999,999 , I spend a little bit of it (1 crystal in their non-main roles) so that I don't waste CP.

Also, Loveless, using BOTH Connoisseur AND Collector is much better than just using Collector's. Doesn't have to be equipped on the leader either (unless the battle ends with a Summon).

And I use Particle Accelerators, they have the best Gil/XP ratio.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 20, 2010)

How long have you been sitting at 999999? If it's been a while, try activating 5 or 6 non-main roles and see if you're still capped, then we'll know if it piles or not 

Then you can just reload your save when you find out.

Accelerators can be bought? In the Depot as well then, I guess?


----------



## Sin (Mar 20, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> How long have you been sitting at 999999? If it's been a while, try activating 5 or 6 non-main roles and see if you're still capped, then we'll know if it piles or not
> 
> Then you can just reload your save when you find out.
> 
> Accelerators can be bought? In the Depot as well then, I guess?


Yes. 50k gil for 40k (120k with 3x) EXP. and I'm currently under 9999999 so I cant check.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 20, 2010)

Sin said:


> *Yes. 50k gil for 40k (120k with 3x) EXP.* and I'm currently under 9999999 so I cant check.


Yeah... I'm pretty sure those are the reactors >___>

And don't forget to check the CP, it'd be useful if we knew.


----------



## Sin (Mar 20, 2010)

Well I always get the names confused 

And I'll try and see if that works. I doubt it tho.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 20, 2010)

To whoever has beaten Mission 51... at this point in the game do all Adamntoise/Adamanchelids turn into their Long Gui variants, or is it only a sporadic few that transform? I kind of want to do all the missions, but I know I'm not strong enough to beat Long Guis.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah I just booted my game up

Particle Accelerators // 10000 Gil // 7200 EXP
Ultracompact Reactors // 50000 Gil // 52000 EXP

The reactors would be the better choice


----------



## Sin (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah those are what I use, just got the name confused :3


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 20, 2010)

OMG, I just got my first Platinum Ingot drop! My life is complete 

I hope Susano can answer my question about the Long Guis soon, though >_>


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 20, 2010)

I've been experimenting with Sentinel a little bit with Snow (he's the only one whose HP is OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAAA--) 

Anyway, this ability Reprieve is simply amazing. I'm not sure quite how it works, but it's a lifesaver.

Now, if I figure out how it works, I could take advantage of it and control the outcome.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 20, 2010)

Fuck me I'm bored shitless of this game. I'm in 
*Spoiler*: __ 



some golden-looking tunnel after landing on Gran Pulse, there is an optional boss called the Juggernaut. It's so boring and shit


----------



## Pervy Fox (Mar 20, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Fuck me I'm bored shitless of this game. I'm in
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Its just long, but if you hate that, wait until the next Barthandelus fight and the enemies in chap 12 and 13 lol


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 20, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Fuck me I'm bored shitless of this game. I'm in
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


The highlighted bit is the keyword. >___>

If you still have a scrub party, then you're supposed to fight it and come back later on, or if it's really getting on your nerves and really wanna do it, then you're supposed to powerlevel.

Feel free to do either one. :3


edits;

or maybe you're doin it wrong 

How are you fighting him?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm not even struggling against him. I've fought him twice, he tends to catch my party off (fire) guard though. 

It's just... ahhh I don't know. In near enough every single modern-day FF game the final run in 80% of the way through the game just bores the shit out of me and makes me not want to continue. I've not finished 8, 10, 10-2 and 12 for said reason.


----------



## Creator (Mar 20, 2010)

Beat a Juggernaut today. 

I went with a modest MedComSab combo. LightFangVanille. 

Took forever, but i did it. 

Also beat my first Bahemat King. It was a threeway battle, so i was a bit lucky. Bitch is too hard one on one.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 20, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> To whoever has beaten Mission 51... at this point in the game do all Adamntoise/Adamanchelids turn into their Long Gui variants, or is it only a sporadic few that transform? I kind of want to do all the missions, but I know I'm not strong enough to beat Long Guis.



I'm around mission 55 and I'm destroying Adamantoise and Adamanchelids, didn't find any Lon Gui whatever.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 20, 2010)

Apparently the reason why you couldn't explore the towns was because it wouldn't make sense since you were on the run. I read it in a game informer interview with the creators.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 20, 2010)

Official guide says that conaisseur's guide and collector's doesn't stack. You can have 1 or 10, won't change anything.


----------



## Sin (Mar 20, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Official guide says that conaisseur's guide and collector's doesn't stack. You can have 1 or 10, won't change anything.


They don't stack if you have more than 1 of the same one, but they work together.

If you have 1 of each, it's better than having just 1 of either one.


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 20, 2010)

Any news on VS?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 20, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> I'm around mission 55 and I'm destroying Adamantoise and Adamanchelids, didn't find any Lon Gui whatever.



Did you beat Mission 51, though? The "secret" one at the end of Titan's Trials?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 20, 2010)

Majority of you are done the game now right?


----------



## geG (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm already up to Chapter 5 on my second playthrough


----------



## Sin (Mar 20, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Majority of you are done the game now right?


Not me. I'm one of the furthest behind


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 20, 2010)

Woot, finished the game on my 80th savefile clocked at 081:11:35 

Good thing "My Hands" was set on a low volume when the ending was playing, meant I wasn't laughing as much 

My father had a face like O____o and went "Ugh, who is that singing?" so I go, "She's called Leona Lewis, feel free to rage all you like" 


Question though, so I was asked to save my progress, and I do. Now, I reload that new save, and it takes me to the last room. The final boss battle is still marked as my destination, is it supposed to be like that?


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah, you can redo him infinite times and just teleport back to cocoon/pulse.

Oh and i don't even want to imagine the ending without kimi ga iru kara...it was so manly-tear epic .


----------



## Sin (Mar 20, 2010)

I hate when games do that, when you beat the final boss, they shouldn't still mark him as something you have to do  (FFX did the same thing)


----------



## swedishpasta (Mar 20, 2010)

almost 40hrs in, totally loves thisgame


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 20, 2010)

Geg said:


> I'm already up to Chapter 5 on my second playthrough



Ah fair enough.

You just decided to redo it again for the hell of it?

*Dumb question*

There's no "New Game +* option in this game right?


----------



## geG (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah I just wanted to maybe see if I could do it better this time. Plus do more missions and stuff.

And yeah, there's no New Game+.


----------



## Helix (Mar 20, 2010)

Gaaaaaah. I raged quit. Trapezohedrons won't drop for me, or platinum ingots for that matter.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 20, 2010)

Geg said:


> Yeah I just wanted to maybe see if I could do it better this time. Plus do more missions and stuff.
> 
> And yeah, there's no New Game+.



Ah ok, I do that a lot as well but I doubt I'll do that with FF13 at least for while...I still have a few other games to finish.

I'm not even done FF13 yet, I'm just grinding in chapter 7. :sweat


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 20, 2010)

Helix said:


> Gaaaaaah. I raged quit. Trapezohedrons won't drop for me, or platinum ingots for that matter.



I've killed 9 turtles and only have one Platinum Ingot to show for it. I'm hoping a Trap drops soon, b/c if it doesn't drop within three hours, it would've been more worthwhile for me to farm that plant mark in Taejin's Tower.


----------



## Helix (Mar 20, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> I've killed 9 turtles and only have one Platinum Ingot to show for it. I'm hoping a Trap drops soon, b/c if it doesn't drop within three hours, it would've been more worthwhile for me to farm that plant mark in Taejin's Tower.



What does that give you?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 20, 2010)

12000 CP with the Growth Egg and 6 Moonblossom Seeds every time you complete the mark (it's literally 5 steps from the Statue guy that gives the mission).


----------



## Newton (Mar 20, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> To whoever has beaten Mission 51... at this point in the game do all Adamntoise/Adamanchelids turn into their Long Gui variants, or is it only a sporadic few that transform? I kind of want to do all the missions, but I know I'm not strong enough to beat Long Guis.



Nope they don't, they transform after 62 or 63 (haven't done those yet so I'm not sure)

I'd suggest fighting the Adamantoise in Eden though, I've found that its legs are the same difficulty to stagger, but they stagger at a higher percentage


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 20, 2010)

Susano said:


> Nope they don't, they transform after 62 or 63 (haven't done those yet so I'm not sure)
> 
> I'd suggest fighting the Adamantoise in Eden though, I've found that its legs are the same difficulty to stagger, but they stagger at a higher percentage



Weird... I already did mission 63, lol.


----------



## Helix (Mar 20, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> 12000 CP with the Growth Egg and 6 Moonblossom Seeds every time you complete the mark (it's literally 5 steps from the Statue guy that gives the mission).



You remember the mission number? This definitely seems a lot better.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 20, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Yeah, you can redo him infinite times and just teleport back to cocoon/pulse.
> 
> Oh and i don't even want to imagine the ending without kimi ga iru kara...it was so manly-tear epic .


Oh cool, so I just go the other way and warp out?

If the song was on full volume, I would've either:

A) Skippped the entire thing
B) Watched the entire thing and worry about the brain damage later
C) Watched the entire thing on mute and relied on the subtitles 


Not that it mattered much, I already saw the JP ending months ago anyway. ^^

Snow's JP VA was amazing, specially at the ending scene, I had a smile on throughout the scene, then when Lighty finally caved and said "Congratulations." the smile turned into the biggest grin EVAR. <3


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 20, 2010)

*Sighs* This is why the threads shouldn?t be merged, now every time I want news or to talk about FF VS I have to deal with noobs talking about FF13.........no offense guys. The fucker who made this thread was obviously greedy in wanting both threads as opposed to simply having one............no offense OP.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 20, 2010)

Also, Susano, I just farm Adamantortoises. They have the same drops as Adamantoises and less health in both legs and body (and lower stagger percentages), plus there's one pretty much next to a save point.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 20, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> *Sighs* This is why the threads shouldn’t be merged, now every time I want news or to talk about FF VS I have to deal with noobs talking about FF13.........no offense guys. The fucker who made this thread was obviously greedy in wanting both threads as opposed to simply having one............no offense OP.


What is there to talk about? There's nothing new. >___>

Wait until TGS or E3 or something, and then come back 

 - here, something for you to read :3


----------



## Newton (Mar 20, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Weird... I already did mission 63, lol.



My bad, I should have said that I believe they transform when you finish all of the mission from the 7 cie'th stones in a circle at the Steppe, the last of which is 62 or 63, that's what I wasn't sure about


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 20, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Oh cool, so I just go the other way and warp out?
> 
> If the song was on full volume, I would've either:
> 
> ...


Daisuke Ono (Snow's VA, not that lame son-goku dub guy who has done a role in everything) got the prize for the best male lead seiyuu in an lagre overall award ceremony. Other winners were legendary seiyuu like the one of Doraemon or Yui's from k-on .


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 20, 2010)

Ono is great. Loving his role as Shizuo on Durarara!! right now, it's so awesome that you probably couldn't tell that it's him unless you look it up XD

And Yui's VA got an award? For which role? 


And someone tell me the max amount of Accessories you can equip, please


----------



## Creator (Mar 20, 2010)

Final Fantasy Versus XIII *(PS3)*


Anyone else like the sound of that?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 20, 2010)

You can equip up to four accessories on each character.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 20, 2010)

Creator said:


> Beat a Juggernaut today.
> 
> I went with a modest MedComSab combo. LightFangVanille.
> 
> ...



I can't beat a Behemoth King unless it's down to half health and I get to stagger it instantly... I'm not even sure I could take a fully healthy one out if I got a preemptive strike.

I did wipe the floor with the Kaiser Behemoth, though!


----------



## Sin (Mar 20, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> *Sighs* This is why the threads shouldn?t be merged, now every time I want news or to talk about FF VS I have to deal with noobs talking about FF13.........no offense guys. The fucker who made this thread was obviously greedy in wanting both threads as opposed to simply having one............no offense OP.


Lol @ adding "no offense" and pretending you're not insulting people 

Speaking of accomplishments though, now up to 520k gil. Another run and I'll be able to move on


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 20, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> You can equip up to four accessories on each character.


Alright, great.

I still ended up with 999999 CP after the final boss >___> I might as well use it on the roles that add the final accessory slot, then just build it from there.

So, now that I'm done with the story, what should I be doing now? Upgrading my weapons? Finding myself a chocobo, or what ever else?


----------



## Helix (Mar 20, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> So, now that I'm done with the story, what should I be doing now? Upgrading my weapons? Finding myself a chocobo, or what ever else?



Platinum trophy time.


----------



## Creator (Mar 20, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> I can't beat a Behemoth King unless it's down to half health and I get to stagger it instantly... I'm not even sure I could take a fully healthy one out if I got a preemptive strike.
> 
> I did wipe the floor with the Kaiser Behemoth, though!



There is a way to beat them. Your characters just need to have a hell of a defence and high HP. 

I can get them down about 25% into their second life, but i cant any further. They go all out then.

Also, something strange. Most none boss monsters, when staggered can be launched into mid air by a Commando, and usually takes one hit. B King takes 3.


----------



## Newton (Mar 20, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> *Sighs* This is why the threads shouldn’t be merged, now every time I want news or to talk about FF VS I have to deal with noobs talking about FF13.........*no offense guys*. The fucker who made this thread was obviously greedy in wanting both threads as opposed to simply having one............no offense OP.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Af-Id_fuXFA[/YOUTUBE]



PhantomX said:


> Also, Susano, I just farm Adamantortoises. They have the same drops as Adamantoises and less health in both legs and body (and lower stagger percentages), plus there's one pretty much next to a save point.



Which are different from which?


In the last 7 Adams I've gotten 4 ingots 


If I have a streak thats too long, I reload from an eariler save (I use Fortisols and Aegisols)


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 20, 2010)

Creator said:


> There is a way to beat them. Your characters just need to have *a hell of a defence* and high HP.
> 
> I can get them down about 25% into their second life, but i cant any further. They go all out then.
> 
> Also, something strange. Most none boss monsters, when staggered can be launched into mid air by a Commando, and usually takes one hit. B King takes 3.


Am I missing something here? There's no DEF stat in this game 

The attacks will do the same damage at any point in the game, it's up to you to have the appropriate HP to tank the attacks, and have the appropriate buffs to minimize the damage.


Speaking of tanking, Wintrale, may I suggest you run with a perma-sentinel paradigm? (talking about a preemptive or a normal battle against a B King here)

If you really wanna take a B King just for the sake of it, this will near 100% work. The only downside is you will most likely get a bad time and no stars for doing it 


edits;
I seem to have missed a weapon for Hope, the Ostirwhatever. >_>

Oh well, not like it matters. Once I get a decent SYN user, he won't be needed again.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 20, 2010)

Susano said:


> Which are different from which?
> 
> 
> In the last 7 Adams I've gotten 4 ingots
> ...



Adamntortoises are simple enough to kill without having to expend Aerosols.


----------



## Jade (Mar 20, 2010)

Finally beat the game 

Time to take a break, then do all the extra stuff.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 20, 2010)

It's really frustrating that I've killed so many turtles and only have one Platinum Ingot to show for it  At least it's helping me work towards filling the Crystarium, or I'd be more pissed.


----------



## Newton (Mar 20, 2010)

What is an Adamantortoise?

How do I differentiate them from an Adamantoise?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 20, 2010)

Adamantortoises have "soft" shells and a chipped horn. They're the intermediate version of the soft-shelled, hornless Adamanchelid, and the metal-shelled, fully horned Adamantoise. You can find two of them near the Easter Torrs, in that area where you find Gigantuar/cactuars. The ones guarding the entrance to where all the Adamanchelids are, are Adamantortoises. Mark 63 is also an Adamantortoise and drops a Genji Glove (where I got mine).


----------



## Sin (Mar 20, 2010)

600k gil :ho :ho

I might move on to finishing Chapter 11 later tonight if not tomorrow.


----------



## Newton (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm gonna keep killing this one. While not having to use shrouds sounds good, I've been getting very very good drops fighting this, so I'm just gonna keep at it


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 20, 2010)

Phantom, how do you go about killing a turtle?

Now that I've reached post-game, it might be worth trying. I'm currently in the Steppe, where's the weakest one?

Let me reload my save and I'll post my stats so we can see if I can kill one.


----------



## Helix (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Phantom, how do you go about killing a turtle?
> 
> Now that I've reached post-game, it might be worth trying. I'm currently in the Steppe, where's the weakest one?
> 
> Let me reload my save and I'll post my stats so we can see if I can kill one.



Don't even bother until you are at least near to maxing out everyone's roles in their primary jobs. Also helps to have Haste on 1-2 people... a LOT. And then you need a Genji Glove.


----------



## Newton (Mar 21, 2010)

^ Highwind helps you do it earlier too


----------



## Stalin (Mar 21, 2010)

Got this game today, does it get harder later on? The battles so far for me had great animation and all, but it got a bit old using the same ability and the enemies were easy to beat


I hope this game has a battle system that relies on strategy like the developers promised. And by strategy, I hope they don't keeping hitting the boss and use potions when you're low on hp.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 21, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Don't even bother until you are at least near to maxing out everyone's roles in their primary jobs. Also helps to have Haste on 1-2 people... a LOT. And then you need a Genji Glove.


Well since there is a CP cap, I only had 999999 CP at the beginning of post-game. Which means I've only maxed out 1 of the main roles for each character. Not good enough yet? =/

No glove yet since I've only done the first 8 missions but my stats are as follows:

STR 2335 // STR 1483 // STR 900
MAG 1427 // MAG 1483 // MAG 1804


edits;

@Helix: epic post 

@Cheat: Where are you?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2010)

There are some enemies endgame you'll have trouble beating even w/ maxed out stats.


----------



## Newton (Mar 21, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> Got this game today, does it get harder later on? The battles so far for me had great animation and all, but it got a bit old using the same ability and the enemies were easy to beat
> 
> 
> I hope this game has a battle system that relies on strategy like the developers promised. And by strategy, I hope they don't keeping hitting the boss and use potions when you're low on hp.



Later on it gets much more interesting


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2010)

That's enough strength... is that including item help or not? I have literally two Maxed out General's Belts on each character to help myself stay alive, lol. Resistance is more important than damage assistance.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 21, 2010)

I just finished the first chapter.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 21, 2010)

I can't wait to buy this game.

Just need to sell my body for some money.


----------



## Newton (Mar 21, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Well since there is a CP cap, I only had 999999 CP at the beginning of post-game. Which means I've only maxed out 1 of the main roles for each character. Not good enough yet? =/
> 
> No glove yet since I've only done the first 8 missions but my stats are as follows:
> 
> ...



What are your HP levels? HP is most important when taking on the turtles




The Cheat said:


> I just finished the first chapter.



Stick it out, it gets better as you go


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 21, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> That's enough strength... is that including item help or not? I have literally two Maxed out General's Belts on each character to help myself stay alive, lol. Resistance is more important than damage assistance.


I actually sorted out my equips again to add damage 

The STR is obtained using a maxed out Venus Gospel, Sprint Shoes (Autohaste), Power Glove (STR 150), Warrior's Wristband (STR 100), Brawler's Wristband (STR 50), making it a total of 2385 STR. For some odd reason she was holding the Collector Catalog 

ALL accessories are left Lvl 1, since I have no idea what to use yet >___>

Also, I don't know what a General Belt is 


edits;

@Susano:

Fang: 11785
Lighty: 10240
Hopeless: 9095 

The kid's the only one on 4 digit HP out of the party XD Should I get rid of MAG accs and replace with HP boosters?

--

@Cheat: I can't remember when it was the 2nd or the 3rd hour that the game gives you a tiny glimpse of how the gameplay is going to be like at the later stages. >__>

But yeah it does that, then you won't have a full party again until Chapter 9 because of various reasons. =/

But I suggest reaching Chapter 11. Then we can talk about if "keep pressing X until the enemy dies" works or not


----------



## Newton (Mar 21, 2010)

Drop the shoes, max the Power Glove, turn the Warrior's and the Brawler's into Power Gloves and max them, If you can't find General's Belts in the shops, use some maxed Black Belts

I think you need to train a bit more though, else you will have a hard time consistently killing them

My HPs are currently 17k-20k and I can tank 2 stomps with 1 General's Belt on each Character


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2010)

Just level up more. You're going to want at least 15,000 HP on each. It gets exceedingly easy to survive if you equip Champion's/General's Belts (increase Physical resistance, upgrades of Black Belts). I'm running with 44% Physical resistance on everyone so I can take like 4 or 5 stomps before having to heal (unless it literally steps on someone).

Also, like... I appreciate the realism... but did they REALLY have to damage you while falling over? :\


----------



## Stalin (Mar 21, 2010)

I believe thenes/snes games haven't age that well.


----------



## Helix (Mar 21, 2010)

@L O V E L E S S: You could always just Summon at the beginning and spam Death until they die.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2010)

Sweet... I've now gotten 3 Platinum Ingots in a row  That's 5 for me so far. Still waiting for that Trap. Want to max out Kain's Lance so I can literally breeze through these guys XD


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 21, 2010)

I guess it's not the time yet.

I could do some missions while training at the same time, that's probably the best way.

Testing out Lighty's Ultima Weapon and figuring out how it works. Is the Quick Stagger consistent or is it a random thing that happens when it wants to?


----------



## Newton (Mar 21, 2010)

Helix said:


> @L O V E L E S S: You could always just Summon at the beginning and spam Death until they die.



This is way too slow, due to having to gain a TP after each kill



L O V E L E S S said:


> I guess it's not the time yet.
> 
> I could do some missions while training at the same time, that's probably the best way.
> 
> Testing out Lighty's Ultima Weapon and figuring out how it works. Is the Quick Stagger consistent or is it a random thing that happens when it wants to?



No, it just staggers them when their close to being staggered (it makes the bar make a small jump)

|--------------------------------------x-|

When its about there, the next hit from lightning staggers them


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2010)

Quick Stagger is constant. What it does is that when the enemies are close to staggering, but not quite there (i.e. when the enemy is blinking yellow), her next hit will bring them to stagger immediately. It's especially useful against enemies with high chain resistance. What's great about Ultima Weapon is that with a random Sash (Energy, Speed, etc.) it will give you Random: Instant Chain, which instantly puts people at the point right before staggering.

And yeah, I've done pretty much every mark except 51 and 60-62. Got almost to max in every main class mostly through Titan's Trials, and got the Chocobo trohpy and some others.

K, I've got the killing of Adamantortoises down to a science now. I can kill them in about 2:40 without summons, and then every fourth one I can down in less than 1:30 with a summon to take out the legs.


----------



## Newton (Mar 21, 2010)

2:25 or less 

I'm gonna max a Kain's Lance and see


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh cool, sounds useful. Specially for the monsters that require waaay too many hits to fill the bar.

Doing Mission 10 now, I have to run all the way to the other side of the steppe 


edits;

Phantom you type too fast 

But thanks for the Instant Chain tip, I'll go and find the acc that does it now ^^


----------



## Helix (Mar 21, 2010)

Susano said:


> This is way too slow, due to having to gain a TP after each kill



Well, it depends where you do it at. The one at Eden has two sets of guards right next to an Adamantoise to get TP easily. Or simply use Ethersol if you have a lot. The amount of CP you get is worth it if it'll take a few minutes to regain TP. Then you could just level up your Crystarium until you are strong enough to take 'em out normally.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2010)

Susano said:


> 2:25 or less
> 
> I'm gonna max a Kain's Lance and see



*Doesn't cost me approximately 12 - 24k every time I do it* 

Then again, you already have 3 Trapezohedrons... so get raped, me.


----------



## Sin (Mar 21, 2010)

Question: I know Stage 9 Crystarium comes after Ch 11 is over.

When does the final stage kick in? After final boss?


----------



## Newton (Mar 21, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> *Doesn't cost me approximately 12 - 24k every time I do it*
> 
> Then again, you already have 3 Trapezohedrons... so get raped, me.




7 , I only use the shrouds cuz I have a good amount of gil, and sometimes when I forget to use the shrouds I kill them anyway, but it takes much longer.

You'll get 5 traps in a row soon, no worries


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2010)

I'd be very happy with at least one, lol.


----------



## Newton (Mar 21, 2010)

Sin said:


> Question: I know Stage 9 Crystarium comes after Ch 11 is over.
> 
> When does the final stage kick in? After final boss?



That's correct, sir


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2010)

How long have you been farming, Susano? It's been maybe 2 hours for me, only got like 6 Ingots to show for it so far... haha, I'm about 1 and a half classes away from maxing all Crystariums, though. It's certainly very good CP.


----------



## Newton (Mar 21, 2010)

Not too long, about 2 hours earlier, and less than an hour this evening, I'm powered off atm, use the connoisseurs catalog, I literally got 3 traps in a row with it. I actually don't want any more traps, and reload if I get one lol

I'm forcing myself to not play, due to upcoming exams, slowly playing less and less


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2010)

I haven't it played it yet even though I bought it last week. Is it better than 10 and 12?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2010)

Susano said:


> Not too long, about 2 hours earlier, and less than an hour this evening, I'm powered off atm, use the connoisseurs catalog, I literally got 3 traps in a row with it. I actually don't want any more traps, and reload if I get one lol
> 
> I'm forcing myself to not play, due to upcoming exams, slowly playing less and less



Yeah, I don't mind Ingots, but I'd like a ratio of 10:1 or something like that, lol. I'm using both Catalogs.


----------



## Newton (Mar 21, 2010)

Well maybe try using the Connoisseurs alone if all else fails? We have reversed luck lol, I want more Ingots


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah... I've gotten like 11 Ingots, sitting at 1.8 million gil atm :\ If only there were trading, lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2010)

Wait can't master a class till AFTER the game?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah, you need to beat the last boss to unlock Crystarium Stage 10.

FUCK YEAH, I GOT ONE!

Gonna go get a max Lance of Kain so I can beat these things in under a minute XD


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2010)

Ohh...that...sucks


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2010)

So tier 3 weapons cap at level 100 and at least Lance of Kain gives +1 ATB slot. +921 magic and strength... rape. It cost me almost all the money I'd farmed in Ultracompact Reactors, though -_-


----------



## Newton (Mar 21, 2010)

That's from the Taming Pole right? (No Stagger)

It shouldn't cost more than 600-750k depending on if you get reduced exp


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah, it's from the Taming Pole. It cost me a lot because I wasn't sure when the level capped, so I had to keep doing Sturdy Bones and then pick an arbitrary amount of UCRs to put into it. Also, they didn't give the full 40,000 apiece for some reason? Maybe higher tiered items get less EXP or something.

She hits for 170,000 with Bravera when turtles are in stagger now, so I don't ever have to worry about them standing up on me anymore


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2010)

The World said:


> I haven't it played it yet even though I bought it last week. Is it better than 10 and 12?



Please, I want to know! It's life or death!


----------



## Sin (Mar 21, 2010)

Taming Pole, Lionheart, Power Circle, Antares, have Rank 6 2nd tier weapons.

This means 96k XP per UCR as opposed to the usual 120k.

And all Tier 3 weapons have a Rank of 11.


----------



## Newton (Mar 21, 2010)

What I did was get the 3x, Use 3 Reactors, then get 3x again, use 3 Reactors, then when I maxed, reloaded and used exact. Yeah some weapons get 32000, but not necessarily Tier 3


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2010)

Susano said:


> What I did was get the 3x, Use 3 Reactors, then get 3x again, use 3 Reactors, then when I maxed, reloaded and used exact. Yeah some weapons get 32000, but not necessarily Tier 3



I'm too lazy for that.


----------



## Newton (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm lazy too, but saving close to a mil is worth it to just restart for me , I have to restart to respawn my turtles anyway so its normal to me I guess



The World said:


> Please, I want to know! It's life or death!



I'd say not necessarily. The fights are 100x more enjoyable, but you won't be spending near as much time on this game. it is a great game though. Get a second opinion as, cuz X and XII are among my favorite games of all time


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2010)

I thought someone said this is a 60+ hour game? That's as long as the previous two.

O and are the summons badass? Because I loved the summons in 10.


----------



## Sin (Mar 21, 2010)

It's better than 12 (not by a huge amount, but the story is certainly better), but not better than 10.

And I've got 120+ hours on XII and I'm barely at 3/4ths of the way done with the story, so 60 hours is not the same length.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2010)

Lol, I really hope the difference wasn't a million gil... and was more like at worst 2-300k.


----------



## Helix (Mar 21, 2010)

The World said:


> I thought someone said this is a 60+ hour game? That's as long as the previous two.
> 
> O and are the summons badass? Because I loved the summons in 10.



I beat the story at 40 hours without doing much side stuff. 

Summons are kinda useless, but they have their place.

Overall, if you like 10, then I think you'll like this.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2010)

Sin said:


> It's better than 12 (not by a huge amount, but the story is certainly better), but not better than 10.
> 
> And I've got 120+ hours on XII and I'm barely at 3/4ths of the way done with the story, so 60 hours is not the same length.



That's you.  There's like a billion stupid sidejob quests in 12. Normal playthrough is not that long.

Hell I believe the last monster bounty hunter quest/job lasts like 5 hours. I think the monster's name was Yiazamat.


----------



## Sin (Mar 21, 2010)

I would say XII was a 200 hour game if you did EVERYTHING.

I think at max this game could clock 100-150 for Platinum Trophy.

"Stupid sidequests" are part of the game time...


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2010)

Helix said:


> I beat the story at 40 hours without doing much side stuff.
> 
> Summons are kinda useless, but they have their place.
> 
> Overall, if you like 10, then I think you'll like this.



I liked 10 though I think 4,6,7, and 9 were the best. I kind of disliked 12, though the story was good until the end.


----------



## geG (Mar 21, 2010)

Helix said:


>




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah that scene with Fang in particular didn't make much sense. I even went to the FF wikia page for her to see if they had any insight that would help explain things, but no such luck 






The World said:


> I thought someone said this is a 60+ hour game? That's as long as the previous two.


My final time for my first playthrough was 57 hours, which is longer than the time for my first playthrough of X (47 hours) and XII (I forget but I think it was like 50 hours or so). And that was with minimal side missions and grinding, compared to the tons of grinding I did in XII.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2010)

Man... I'm going to be farming these turtles for at least 20 hours... with all the dark matters there are to buy and necessary for upgrading stuff


----------



## Sin (Mar 21, 2010)

The secret to grinding is: Turn on music, mute the game, go to your happy place.

Trust me 

Speaking of grinding, I'm happy to announce I've got only one run left of Mission 7 farming (one run = 20 kills) before I move on.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2010)

Haha, I just type on here or Browse the net when not focusing on pwning the turtle. Sadly, you sort of have to pay attention against them or you risk losing.


----------



## Sin (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm gonna do Mission 24 for a while (post game) before going to the turtles.

It doesn't sound very efficient until you can consistently pwn them. With Mission 24, you have a guaranteed 6k per battle.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 21, 2010)

@Sin: Are you farming those Tiaras? If you do, does equipping both catalogs would make it better for the drop rates?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2010)

Sin said:


> I'm gonna do Mission 24 for a while (post game) before going to the turtles.
> 
> It doesn't sound very efficient until you can consistently pwn them. With Mission 24, you have a guaranteed 6k per battle.



Yeah, this is pretty efficient until you get to where Susano and I were stat-wise. I was just doing all the missions up to that point, only have like 4 left to do, so I decided to start getting turtles. Honestly, you get more gil from the Mission 24 method, but you don't have the chance of getting Trapezohedrons. Mark 25 method is about 700,000 gil per hour, meaning 3 hours to afford one.

It's why I'm still debating whether or not, after I've upgraded my 6 weapons to final form, I'm going to get the upgraded turtles and start farming Shaolong Guis, since they can drop Gold Nuggets (60k) and rare Dark Matters (worth 840k). Really all depends on how hard they seem to beat.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 21, 2010)

I downed my first Ochu on my first try 

Epic CP, 13k ^^ I was aimlessly running around the Steppe then I triggered a cutscene that made him appear XD

This might be a good place to farm for me if I ever get too bored with doing the missions, though I doubt that would really happen, with the way it's going =P


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2010)

What Ochu cutscene and how/where did you trigger it? o_O

I've killed a handful of them, but never via a cutscene.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2010)

Ugh I hate all Malboros and Ochu's. Way more annoying than a tonberry.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 21, 2010)

@PhantomX: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I believe it's on the way to the Titan mission thingy. The place has a Chocobo spot and a couple of sheeps. The Ochu is guarding a Platinum Bangle if I'm not mistaken. And I hate fighting the Ochu because of its annoying babies all around the place >_<


----------



## Sin (Mar 21, 2010)

Mojim said:


> @Sin: Are you farming those Tiaras? If you do, does equipping both catalogs would make it better for the drop rates?


I've noticed a large increase, yeah. I've gotten up to 4 tiaras in 1 run (20 kills).

With the 60k from bomb cores, raising the money I raised didn't take very long.

@Phantom: So Mission 25 is better than 24?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 21, 2010)

Mojim said:


> @PhantomX: I believe it's on the way to the Titan mission thingy. The place has a Chocobo spot and a couple of sheeps. The Ochu is guarding a Platinum Bangle if I'm not mistaken. And I hate fighting the Ochu because of its annoying babies all around the place >_<


Yeah, this. ^^ Not really a long cutscene or anything, more like introduction of the monster, tbh XD

And Mojim, thanks for spoilers >__> Now I know how to get to the Titan


----------



## Mojim (Mar 21, 2010)

@LOVELESS: shiiiit!! XD


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 21, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Did you beat Mission 51, though? The "secret" one at the end of Titan's Trials?



Yeah, I did. The Cie'th with 9 000 000+ HP right ? Change his sword every 30% hp he loses.


----------



## Sin (Mar 21, 2010)

Just did up to Mission 15 

Chocobos are awesome.

I'm running an interesting team too, Snow-Vanille-Hope.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Mar 21, 2010)

I've heard they ruined this game, no cities to explore, its too linear (i think its surprising people criticize if for being linear, as FF has always been quite linear), few market places, very less character control etc.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Mar 21, 2010)

alchemy1234 said:


> I've heard they ruined this game, no cities to explore, its too linear (i think its surprising people criticize if for being linear, as FF has always been quite linear), few market places, very less character control etc.



No, IMO it's a very good game. It isn't "ruined", people are just bitching about change. linearity is only a problem if you only like open sandbox games,but i have to say they could have made some places a bit bigger, because they were so goddamn beautiful D: .Also you can only shop from save points but it kinda makes sense, since it's in a futuristic setting.
about the character control thing: the battles are so fast paced you can barely keep up with it let alone controlling everyone else, but it's not that much of a problem because the AI isn't too dumb


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 21, 2010)

I just got it today, the graphics are amazing!


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2010)

Sin, do whatever mission is that plant thing. I forget what it is. Winning gives you 6x Moonblossom Seeds, and the Mark appears right next to the C'ieth Stone.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 21, 2010)

I wonder if Super Ribbons are stackable... Imagine what'd happen if you gave each character in your team their Gestalt weapon, an Energy Sash and three maxed out Super Ribbons.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm thinking Eden's a better place for Gils, what do you think ?


----------



## Draffut (Mar 21, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> What Ochu cutscene and how/where did you trigger it? o_O
> 
> I've killed a handful of them, but never via a cutscene.



On the way to the area with Titan, shortly after a spot with a ledge you have to use a Chocobo to jump up, there is an open area where you spawn one Via cutscene in the northwest.  He onyl shows up in the Cut-Scene, it doesn't actually start a fight automatically.

He is guarding a chest you can get around to easily.  

You only get the cut scene once.



KyuubiKitsune said:


> No, IMO it's a very good game. It isn't "ruined", people are just bitching about change. linearity is only a problem if you only like open sandbox games,but i have to say they could have made some places a bit bigger, because they were so goddamn beautiful D:



No, Linearity with a total lack of variety is killer for any game.  For the first 10 chapters of the game, it feels like you are just wheeling your charecters down a completely strait path stopping for fights, chests and the occasional cutscene.  That is it.  The combat, while improved in this game, is not enough to carry it entirely.  It isn't that good.



> .Also you can only shop from save points but it kinda makes sense, since it's in a futuristic setting.



it makes sense that there are shops on both pulse and cacoon?  The same shops?



> about the character control thing: the battles are so fast paced you can barely keep up with it let alone controlling everyone else, but it's not that much of a problem because the AI isn't too dumb



Except enemies with insta kill attacks, and if your MS dies, it's game over.  The exact problem the Persona series had when they did the same thing.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 21, 2010)

Not allowing to change party leaders mid-battle is my main gripe with the battle system. Could have easily implemented it and still balanced the game. Not like you'd be able to spam Eidolons either.

Just beat the game finally after much procrastination. Fight wasn't too hard but just annoying that I couldn't kill him as fast as I wanted to.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 21, 2010)

Done the first 19 missions now, in order  All this running around is killing me, and the rewards aren't that great >___>

Which missions give out some useful items?


edits;

No wait, I forgot the ones in the tower. Mission 1-28 is done right now XD


----------



## Sin (Mar 21, 2010)

Loveless, why not use Chocobos?


----------



## Mojim (Mar 21, 2010)

lol...I hate it when the C'ieth locations are far away from its mark XD And Sin is right, use a Chocobo while exploring on Gran Pulse. Along the way, you can collect the digging treasures and you might end up with a Ribbon. That's exactly what happened to me today, totally lucky for me


----------



## Helix (Mar 21, 2010)

Omfg.... my first Trapezehedron. I never felt so joyed from getting a drop since Yinyang Robe dropped in FFXI.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 21, 2010)

I _am_ using a Chocobo. >___>

But some of the marks need you to walk the distance, because the chocobo won't have any of it and throws you off.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 21, 2010)

I hope Hironobu Sakaguchi will make some more Final Fantasy, he left square in 2001 after the falure of his movie, Final Fantasy : The Spirit Within. They lost 94 Millions of dollars with this shit. Sakaguchi felt depressed and left Square.

He worked as freelance in the next projects.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 21, 2010)

I love fang already

"yelling wont fix it.....its called interference"

+ that mad sexy accent


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> I hope Hironobu Sakaguchi will make some more Final Fantasy, he left square in 2001 after the falure of his movie, Final Fantasy : The Spirit Within. They lost 94 Millions of dollars with this shit. Sakaguchi felt depressed and left Square.
> 
> He worked as freelance in the next projects.


It wasn't a horrible movie, it just had nothing to do with Final Fantasy.

I hope he isn't so depressed anymore.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 21, 2010)

Damn that huge 1.5million HP Juggernaut thing in Mah'habara (or whatever it's called)! It wouldn't be so hard if it didn't do 2'500 damage to EVERYONE with wrecking ball! 

I think I'll skip the fight for now, though. It's obviously far too strong for me as my party is and I really don't feel like going back outside to grind for hours longer just to beat it for the Platinum Bangle it protects.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 21, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> Damn that huge 1.5million HP Juggernaut thing in Mah'habara (or whatever it's called)! It wouldn't be so hard if it didn't do 2'500 damage to EVERYONE with wrecking ball!
> 
> I think I'll skip the fight for now, though. It's obviously far too strong for me as my party is and I really don't feel like going back outside to grind for hours longer just to beat it for the Platinum Bangle it protects.


Is that the one guarding a Cie'th stone as well?

If yeah, then I killed that thing on my 3rd try on my first arrival ^^ Just spam your debuffs with Vanille and Fang and it should use Steam Clean, giving you the opportunity go to apeshit on it 

After killing it though, I reloaded my save and skipped it, it felt like one of those things you're supposed to leave alone until later


----------



## Sin (Mar 21, 2010)

I did up to Mission 17, and looks like that's as far as I can go without furthering the story.

Gonna dig some treasure then watch some college basketball


----------



## Mojim (Mar 21, 2010)

I'd pick Juggernauts any day than Humbabas 


*Spoiler*: __ 



3 Tonberries?!!  These 3 Tonberries are damn annoying >_<


----------



## Hi Im God (Mar 21, 2010)

So I got the Loremaster trophy doesn't that mean I get a Fang theme?  How to I access that?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Im God said:


> So I got the Loremaster trophy doesn't that mean I get a Fang theme?  How to I access that?


Sazh theme if I remember correctly. >__>

It's on the main menu, under extras.


----------



## Sin (Mar 21, 2010)

Looks like I have a challenge (Juggernaut) to look forward to :ho :ho


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm going crazy, I've done the first 30 missions, and now am gonna dive in and do mission 55


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 21, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Done the first 19 missions now, in order  All this running around is killing me, and the rewards aren't that great >___>
> 
> Which missions give out some useful items?
> 
> ...



Should have done those the first time around. :ho Rewards would be somewhat worthwhile and everything is on the way (for the most part).

And Mission 55... what a bitch. Almost beat him my first try, just needed one more attack round and next thing I know he did an attack that killed my party leader (yet my other party members were half to full health....)


----------



## Sin (Mar 21, 2010)

1 Million Gil before ever reaching Mah'Habara

Love getting lucky during Chocobo Hunting :ho


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Mar 21, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> it makes sense that there are shops on both pulse and cacoon?  The same shops?


everyone on pulse is either dead or a cie'th, they can't sell things the normal way anymore xD. but if they suddenly changed it, it would be wierd and unfamiliar. probably the reason the treasure chests were still floating orbs on pulse.

about the linearity thing: sorry looks like worded it wrongly. what i wanted to say is that i personally don't mind linear games, because i'm always way too lost if the world is too big, and end up doing everything else. like in oblivion, i kept doing quests and in the end i was like at level 20 or something like that before starting the main quest xD.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 21, 2010)

I pulled off the win on M-55 by pure luck. Love instant chain. 

Now I just need 1 trap and 1.5mil gil so I can upgrade 3 weapons.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 21, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Should have done those the first time around. :ho Rewards would be somewhat worthwhile and everything is on the way (for the most part).
> 
> And Mission 55... what a bitch. Almost beat him my first try, just needed one more attack round and next thing I know he did an attack that killed my party leader (yet my other party members were half to full health....)


OMG, Screech is crazy 

Anyways, got my Growth Egg now and I'm looking for a place to use it on 

The normal, shitty Ochu next to the Neochu could be okay, right?


@Sin: I'm sitting at 1.1 million right now, how did you gain yours? I wouldn't be surprised if you had 2 mil by the time you finish the story XD

Also, killed that Juggernaut yet or what?


----------



## Creator (Mar 21, 2010)

Have you guys actually finished the game, or are you just farming in Chapter 11?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 21, 2010)

wait

does lightning have her mark on her boob or soemthing?


----------



## Helix (Mar 21, 2010)

Blaaargh, I just realized how much gil you need to upgrade a tier 3 weapon. It's sickening that all you can rely on are these platinum ingots...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 21, 2010)

Creator said:


> Have you guys actually finished the game, or are you just farming in Chapter 11?


I think most of the people here except for Sin have finished, and playing post-game 

I don't think we should count him as a normal person though, he's crazy. He's behind by choice.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 21, 2010)

uck I need grindage + child pornage.

im just at hope's dad


----------



## Velocity (Mar 21, 2010)

Creator said:


> Have you guys actually finished the game, or are you just farming in Chapter 11?



I'm still on Chapter 11, yeah. I've spent more time aimlessly wandering than farming, though. It's surprising how long you can spend just walking around doing a whole lot of nothing...


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 21, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> wait
> 
> does lightning have her mark on her boob or soemthing?



Between them, slightly up.


----------



## Sin (Mar 21, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> OMG, Screech is crazy
> 
> Anyways, got my Growth Egg now and I'm looking for a place to use it on
> 
> ...


I'm at 1.044 Mil. Still gotta get that 500k for fixing the robot.

Though a large chunk of it will go towards maxing out Lionheart/Taming Pole/Antares when I get them.

And no, I haven't advanced the story at all, I'm still at the part right after beating Alexander.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 21, 2010)

It's still too early for me to be thinking about Lvl 100 weapons, I need 900k more for a trap 

Mission 32 now, about to be tackling an Adamanchild XD Do these drop the Ingots and the traps, or just the ones with the bigger armor and horns?


----------



## Creator (Mar 21, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> wait
> 
> does lightning have her mark on her boob or soemthing?



Its like Sazh's. But since she has bewbs, they cant show it.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 21, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> It's still too early for me to be thinking about Lvl 100 weapons, I need 900k more for a trap
> 
> Mission 32 now, about to be tackling an Adamanchild XD *Do these drop the Ingots and the traps*, or just the ones with the bigger armor and horns?


Nvm, they don't ^^


----------



## Masurao (Mar 21, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> It's still too early for me to be thinking about Lvl 100 weapons, I need 900k more for a trap
> 
> Mission 32 now, about to be tackling an Adamanchild XD Do these drop the Ingots and the traps, or just the ones with the bigger armor and horns?



Just the armored ones. The smaller ones drop Gold Dust, and Scarlitte (excuse my spelling.)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 21, 2010)

Fuck tha gunship.

and lol at chocobro hitting on little girls.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah... getting your main party member's weapons to max costs like 6 million gil, assuming you have the Traps for them :\ Gotta factor in even more expenses if you do the maxing + Trap glitch. I'm hoping I farm 4 naturally and then I'll only have to do the trick once... and then I have to farm like 10 Dark Matters D:

Also, resistance items stack, but they don't stack fully. I have 2 Maxed General's Belts equipped (25% physical resist apiece), and when stacked they only give 44% resist.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 21, 2010)

Masurao said:


> Just the armored ones. The smaller ones drop Gold Dust, and Scarlitte (excuse my spelling.)


Yeah, I noticed. 

But hey, at least the gold dust makes me less poor 


@Phantom: What are the dark matters used for?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2010)

Dark Matters upgrade Ribbons, Adamant Bangles, Power Gloves, Weirding Glyphs, and Royal Armlets to their highest tier.

So I guess technically you only need four (you get an Imperial Armlet through gameplay), unless you want to break your characters Strength/Magic/Resists.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 21, 2010)

Got 2 Trapezehedron , bought one.
I'm farming in Eden fighting Adamantwhatshisname ...
Round 1 : Tank/Buff/Heal ... full buff the party
Round 2 : Summon Bahamut
Round 3 : Debuff the poor monster as much as you can.
Round 4 : Use Bahamut's special attack
Round 5 : Beat the poor monster's ass into oblivion in 45 secs with your party full buffed.

Then go back to the door fighting a buch a monsters, enter & exit.
Return to the now respawned Adamant**** and kick his ass again.
With Growth Egg and Genji Glove, this a piece of cake.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 21, 2010)

Am I odd for getting all hyper and excited after seeing chocobos AND hearing THE chocobo song?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 21, 2010)

@Phantom: Ahh, I have a few of those, everything except the Ribbons, actually. They're still all LVL 1 one though, so I think I still got a ways to go before I start thinking about Dark Matters ^^

I think I'm on the way to mission 35 now, not quite sure 



Yagami1211 said:


> Got 2 Trapezehedron , bought one.
> I'm farming in Eden fighting Adamantwhatshisname ...
> Round 1 : Tank/Buff/Heal ... full buff the party
> Round 2 : Summon Bahamut
> ...


What stats are you doing this at?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2010)

If you can survive like two stomps and are able to buff your party with Haste and Brave/Faith, you can actually do that strategy pretty "early", just bring up the chain gauge to like 700% and then run as many Commandos as possible. I could kill them before they'd stand up with about 2200 Str on Fang, 1800 or so on Light. Genji Glove is awesome though.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 21, 2010)

you know CP is odd two off these zwerg metrodroid give the double the CP of 3 gun troopers and one of them big robots

its odd


----------



## Corran (Mar 21, 2010)

Do Chocobo Feathers and Plumes do anything? They seem to be useless even for upgrading.
Also when do I get the growth egg?
I'm on chapter 13 but went back to Pulse to do missions because I missed a few before but now I can't stop doing them


----------



## Helix (Mar 21, 2010)

I still can't beat those stupid things without summoning. I was hoping Highwind would take out each leg in one hit, but it always has ~30k HP left over. Since it takes too long, I end up dying by Quake + Roar.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 21, 2010)

Does the growth Egg give double CP to the party or to the character using it?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 21, 2010)

Corran said:


> Do Chocobo Feathers and Plumes do anything? They seem to be useless even for upgrading.
> Also when do I get the growth egg?
> I'm on chapter 13 but went back to Pulse to do missions because I missed a few before but now I can't stop doing them


Do mission 55 for the Growth Egg, the mission stone is in Oerba, on that garden thing on top of the house ^^

@Phantom: I'll get back to you in a bit, I just started and I'm currently doing Titan's Trials right now, not quite sure what to do since I wasn't paying attention >___>

Do I do 4 hunts in a row without losing and then I get a prize?


----------



## Sin (Mar 21, 2010)

Who beat the Juggernaut in one try?

Me


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 21, 2010)

^^ Me too! But I bet you had 20x the gil I had. 

Also, concerning Mission 7:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyone else notice that the Cie'th stones next to the crystal globe that was created by killing the mark come alive with every major Undying fight?




Now to find out where to get the Genji Glove(s).


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2010)

I forgot about abusing Steam Clean, so I beat him second try really easily.

Umm... Helix, Highwind does more damage the higher the Chain Gauge is at, get it to about 450/500, and, this is important, LET THE ANIMATION END before changing Paradigms or whatever. For some reason if you change during the animation it doesn't get the full damage. Growth Egg gives CP to everyone.

Chocobo Feathers and Plumes get you to the EXP bonuses (i.e. 1.75x, 2x, etc.) much faster than other items.

Let's hope my farming is fruitful today.


----------



## geG (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm just curious, for those of you playing on the 360 where in the story does each disc end?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow, mission 46 is epic, I got a Dragoon Lance and a new shop XD

So many new stuff that I don't have and I don't really plan on buying either


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2010)

Wait... you got a Dragoon Lance? o_O Who dropped that? I still don't have one, and it's only available for me in Gilgamesh's Shop.

Off to a good start though, 3 turtles, 2 Ingots


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 21, 2010)

The actual mark gave it =/

Then the real reward for doing the mission was the Gilgamesh shop =O


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2010)

Ah, must've been a rare drop. What's the enemy? o_O


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 21, 2010)

Which weapons do you guys plan on upgrading fully for your party?

Fang: Taming Pole & Gae Bolg
Lightning: Lionheart
Vanille: Belladonna
Snow: Paladin
Sazh: Antares
Hope: Hawkeye

Was going to do Lightning's Axis Blade as well but then I'd lose the synthesis ability to be able to get ATB Rate+. Pretty much all the weapons complement the roles I use for each character: Fang (COM/RAV/SEN), Light (COM/RAV), Snow (COM/SEN), Hope (RAV/MED), Sazh (RAV/SYN), Vanille (RAV/SAB/MED)



Geg said:


> I'm just curious, for those of you playing on the 360 where in the story does each disc end?



Disc 1 ended at Chapter 4, Disc 2 at Ch 10. Might be off a chapter with Disc 1 though. Knowing how each disc has 1gig~ of space left makes me cringe at how SE failed to use better encoding for the FMVs or at least, insert the intro that plays when you leave the game running at the main menu. Only disc 1 has it.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 21, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Ah, must've been a rare drop. What's the enemy? o_O




Mission 46 >___>

Not sure about the rare drop, I forgot to Libra/R1  But it also dropped something else that I can't remember XD


@Amano: pretty much the same as yours except:

Lighty: undecided
Snow: Umbra (epic tankage <3), the major damage can be done by the other members instead
Sazh: Spica?


----------



## Sin (Mar 21, 2010)

Lighty: Lionheart
Fang: Taming Pole
Sazh: Antares
Hope: Hawkeye
Vanille: Belladonna
Snow: Power Circle


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2010)

Taming Pole (finished), Belladonna Wand (just in case I can't farm the Traps, I can dismantle for 3), and Lionheart. Slight chance I might do the Axis Blade for Lightning as well. Probably won't do the others unless I'm bored and have excess money, in which case I'd do the Antares, Power Circle, and Hawkeye. If I'm going to replace Fang with Snow, I want him with the Power Circle so his Sovereign Fist can do as much damage as possible.

Weird... Zirnitra doesn't drop Dragoon Lances and I've beaten that mission before (though I have to replay it for 5 stars). WTF, yo.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 21, 2010)

Are the Improved Ward effects from Umbra really that effective? I should look into it considering the Paladin improves Guard yet almost everytime I want Snow to just sit there and Steelguard/Mediguard, he decides to Vendetta/Entrench making the effects of the weapon useless.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 21, 2010)

My Lighty right now:

Ultima Weapon MAX

Dash Shoes lvl 1
Speed Sash lvl 1
Whistlewind Scarf lvl 1 (X2)

The Passive Abilities I get are: Quick Stagger, Autohaste, Kill: ATB Charge, ATB Advantage (X2), ATB Rate 15% and Random: Instant Chain

I'm thinking of getting rid of the scarves and putting magic boosters on, am I crazy?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2010)

600,000 gil and a Trapezohedron in 30 minutes. Today is a good day for my farming.

Upgrade a Whistlewind Scarf to an Aurora Scarf, it give you First Strike (you start the battle with a full ATB bar). It's rape, especially as far as buffing is concerned. You get three extra ATB advantage, and you free up an accessory slot.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 21, 2010)

Chocobro

dies?

(wrists)


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 21, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Weird... Zirnitra doesn't drop Dragoon Lances and I've beaten that mission before (though I have to replay it for 5 stars). WTF, yo.


lol sorry I missed this post >_>

I don't know what the tell you, I guess my game is hacked 

But it's true, it's a blue version of her default lance, and it has this thing called Stifled Magic for a passive ability. =/

I had perma-slow and I got 5 stars 


And THANK YOU for the First Strike tip, I've been looking for it in this game, and now I can have a perma-pseudo-preemptive strike going XD


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh well, I can 5 star him easily once I get the Gold Watch. Wish I could've Deceptisoled him, like all the other Zirnitras. They're annoying as hell with their green goop spit.


----------



## Sin (Mar 21, 2010)

Aurora Scarf shall be mine as soon as I turn my savefile on :ho :ho

Thanks Phantom.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 21, 2010)

Mission 34:


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 21, 2010)

Maxed Nirvana now too  If I get stacked Ingots and no Traps I can dismantle that for 3. In the meantime I can kill turtles in under 2 minutes without summons... rape.


----------



## Corran (Mar 21, 2010)

Those Cactus guys are annoying  I decided to let one grow to see what would happen, bad idea  The attack it does is such a bitch. So I decided to try a few more times to beat it. Did sentinal/medic/medic and switch to com/rav/rav when health was high and no status ailments. Took me about 20mins but finally did it!
Anyone know what its rare drop is? I need to know if its worth it to try and beat them ever again


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 22, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Oh well, I can 5 star him easily once I get the Gold Watch. Wish I could've Deceptisoled him, like all the other Zirnitras. They're annoying as hell with their green goop spit.


Okay, so I finally read the official strategy guide and see what the Gold Watch does.

Tbh, you don't need it, specially since you have a better data than me right now. Another thing, I did it on my first try and I was unprepared >___>

I didn't have a buffer on my team, and I didn't know it was gonna spam those ailments, but I still got 5 stars 


@Amano: dat knife 

@Corran: Cactuar HP 777777 Lvl 7 Chain resistance 7 Stagger point 777% Common drop Chocobo Plume Rare drop Cactuar Doll

You sell the rare drop for monnies


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2010)

Btw, earlier today I ran into the Ochu and it totally destroyed my team


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm loving this game so far.  I just wish I had more time to really get lost in it.  I'm only on chapter 10.  Once I get to chapter 11 or 12, I'm going to start upgrading weapons and doing side missions, or should I wait until post game to do all that?


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2010)

What do you guys think of this team setup (Chapter 11, right before sylvia springs)

Snow
MAX Battle Standard
---
Sprint Shoes *
Speed Sash *
Energy Sash *
---
Auto-Haste
Kill: ATB Charge
Kill: TP Charge
Random: Instant Chain
---
STR: 1200
MAG: 600

~~~~~~

Hope
MAX Eagletalon
---
Sprint Shoes *
Aurora Scarf *
Sorcerer's Mark Lv 1
---
Auto-Haste
First Strike
Magic +100
Magic Wall: 5
ATB Rate: +10%
---
STR: 617
MAG: 1451

~~~~~~

Vanille
MAX Malboro Wand
---
Blessed Talisman Lv. 1
Sprint Shoes *
Aurora Scarf *
---
Improved Debuffing II
Auto-Faith
Auto-Haste
First Strike
ATB Rate: +10%
---
STR: 742
MAG: 1060


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 22, 2010)

With good Paradigms and shifting, you can make any team work. You have a great Buffer, great Saboteur (though she lacks Slow, which can be really helpful since a TON of enemies are susceptible to it), and the two best medics along with the the best Sentinel. This team will probably do great with survival but possibly have issues with killing quickly, as you lack the swiss-army knife capabilities of Lightning and the raw damage of Fang's commando. I'm sure Snow can do a decent job as commando with the Power Circle, but the other two won't be able to help as commandos at all for raping enemies during stagger.

If you're going to have Snow as primarily a tank, you should try giving him a Royal Armlet or Black Belt/Guardian Belt to help reduce the damage he takes. Kill: ATB charge is pretty superfluous as Commandos have that as a passive ability (though I don't know if he learns it or not).


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2010)

I should clarify, I only have Snow as Commando until I get Taming Pole/Lionheart. At the moment, he's my strongest offensive force (Lightning is stuck at Helter-Skelter Lv 35 and Fang is stuck at Bladed Lance *).

And I need both Speed Sash AND Energy Sash to create "Random: Instant Chain" They're not my #1 choice, but the ability is quite handy.

Edit: And I don't have my PS3 on right now, but 99% sure my Hope has Slowga.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 22, 2010)

^Slowga's a Saboteur move no? unless you had Hope go into Sab then he shouldn't have it.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh well, Hope learns Haste pretty soon, at that point you can drop the Speed Shoes as they actually last less than manually casted Haste (doesn't get the effects of Boon/Synergist leveling AND they are counted as the first-cast buff, so they last even less). The team has access to a pretty good Tri-Disaster though (triple ravager), so you can build chains quickly to get people into stagger and then to build up chain bonus during stagger so you can rape with Sovereign Fist.

Same thing with Auto-Faith, I recommend you drop that (especially since I KNOW you're more than capably leveled up) and maybe stack another ATB rate booster on her, or higher magic for better heals and more likelihood of sticking debuffs.

If you want to keep Random: Instant Chain on Snow it's your call, I don't think it's necessary until post-game (though it could get you a quick win against the last boss).

If you like this team you could probably run with it and do great, you don't need to go with the Guide Standard. Vanille and Hope Commandos don't help with juggling or anything but do great damage with Ruin anyway.

Sab Hope does learn Slowga but it costs more ATB and has less accuracy. I'm sure it can suffice, though.


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> ^Slowga's a Saboteur move no? unless you had Hope go into Sab then he shouldn't have it.


My characters all have at least 1 fully trained non-main role(i kept hitting 999,999 CP and had to train them). I'm fairly sure I chose Saboteur for Hope.

@Phantom: I know I don't have to go with the guide standard, but Snow runs really slowly as party leader 

I won't go with Fang-Hope-Lightning, but I won't keep Snow in my party as a permanent fixture.

The auto-faith and haste are mostly there for non-boss battles, I find it easier to run through a bunch of fodder if I don't have to start every battle casting buffs on myself. I'll definitely look for alternatives though.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 22, 2010)

pretty meh so far.


----------



## Corran (Mar 22, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> @Corran: Cactuar HP 777777 Lvl 7 Chain resistance 7 Stagger point 777% Common drop Chocobo Plume Rare drop Cactuar Doll
> 
> You sell the rare drop for monnies



Thankyou 
Ah thats where I got the doll from. Can't remember how much I sold it for, I don't think I sold it for much though 
But screw trying to stagger large Cactuars, I couldn't get it to 200% let alone 777%


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 22, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> @Phantom: Ahh, I have a few of those, everything except the Ribbons, actually. They're still all LVL 1 one though, so I think I still got a ways to go before I start thinking about Dark Matters ^^
> 
> I think I'm on the way to mission 35 now, not quite sure
> 
> ...



Fang : STR 2600 MGC 1200 22000 HP + Kain's Lance lvl 80
Lightning : 1900 STR 1900 MGC 18000 HP + Omega WEapon lvl 50
Hope : 1500 STR 2000 MGC 16000 HP + Whatever he haves ( not a very good weapon )


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 22, 2010)

Anyone know where to go to start that L'Cie 07 mission? I hear you get a Double CP item or some shit like that, I don't know where to find it and there's no good faqs out for it yet


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 22, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Fang : STR 2600 MGC 1200 22000 HP + Kain's Lance lvl 80
> Lightning : 1900 STR 1900 MGC 18000 HP + Omega WEapon lvl 50
> Hope : 1500 STR 2000 MGC 16000 HP + Whatever he haves ( not a very good weapon )


My magic slightly towers yours, sitting at 2400 iirc.

But I'm behind about 200 with the STR >___>

I have garbage HP too, but around 1500-2000 more HP and it should be possible for me. ^^



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Anyone know where to go to start that L'Cie 07 mission? I hear you get a Double CP item or some shit like that, I don't know where to find it and there's no good faqs out for it yet




Double CP, Mission 55. Have fun XD

Mission 7 is where you farm your Autohaste accessories <3


----------



## Velocity (Mar 22, 2010)

Sin said:


> Btw, earlier today I ran into the Ochu and it totally destroyed my team



I ran into my first Cactuar yesterday and got totally owned, too. Admittedly, I've noticed I can actually win most fights if I fight defensively - but when was that ever fun?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 22, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> My magic slightly towers yours, sitting at 2400 iirc.
> 
> But I'm behind about 200 with the STR >___>
> 
> ...



HP is not really an issue, since you have a def to lower the damages Adamantoise can do and a healer just in case while Hope buff your party

After Hope buff your entire party, summon Bahamut and switch to debuffer with Fang.
Add a full Debuff line to Adamantoise as much as you can and then do Bahamut's special attack. When your party comes into play, go Com/Rav/Rav to fill his combo bar and when he's around 800% Stagg, Go Com/Com ( Lightning )/Rav and watch his HP going to 0 in a flash, he won't even have the time to stand up.

My Gear :
Fang : Kain's Lance 90, Genji Glove, Evergy Sash, Speed Sash, Conoisseur's Catalog. ( Instant Chain )
Hope : Skycutter, Growth Egg, Aurora Scarf, Nimblotoe Boot's, Twenty Side Die
Lightning : Omega Weapon 60, Her gear is not really that important, just she must have around 2k str and mgc.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 22, 2010)

It's faster to use Triple Ravager to build up the gauge. If they all have Overwhelm, in particular. The gauge builds up too fast for it to deplete w/ three of them. If you're doing the summon method, then Yagami is right, you don't need to worry about health.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 22, 2010)

Raktavija, B Rank my ass >____>

I knew something was fishy for it to be a B rank mission, then it multicasted  Good thing I had someone to cast Imperil and Slow on it (love ya, Fang <3)


Something is off though, I've noticed in some of the missions, it says I've slain them but there's no ranking. The most interesting example of this was mission 46, which I know I full starred, but there's nothing there. Does this mean the first one doesn't count and I have to do it again?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 22, 2010)

No, that means you were seeing things when you thought you full starred it... unless you've played it again. Missions only keep the latest ranking (I learned this after doing Titan's Trials, lol).


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 22, 2010)

I have only done it the one time and I wasn't seeing things, I distinctly remember because it was when I got the Dragoon Lance, so I was like "O___o whoa, five stars AND a weapon, that's more like it XD"

Speaking of Dragoon Lance, it might be a contender for Fang's main weapon =O I see that it has garbage magic, but I can't really see her trolling along as a Ravager anyways. The only downside I can see from this is her Saboteur success rate might be lower now (the MAG stat affects your magic power AND debuff success rate in this game, right?) =/


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah, less debuff chance with less magic. Also worthless against Raktajivas. I don't know, 912 magic more in exchange for 40 something strength less seems like a good deal to me. Vanille lands most of the debuffs in my party anyway, but if Fang is your primary debuffer, you should probably go with Taming Pole.

But yeah, if you'd gotten 5 stars it would've been recorded as such. You said you were perma-slowed, so I find it hard to believe you managed that, lol. I made it with 4 and that was with removing slow/Daze every time.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah, I think I read somewhere that that 40 STR makes a lot of difference. But I guess equipping the Taming Pole and then using an STR accessory to compensate and imitate the Dragoon Lance STR might also be a good idea.

Vanille will be my main debuffer, it's just that she's currently out of the party because of Hope's SYN/MED combo, which makes Fang my _current_ debuffer.

It's happened *three* times now though, full starred missions but when I press square to see the mission list, there's no record of it, and it just says "SLAIN!"

And I was perma-slowed. But there's this magical thing full of rainbows called Dispelga, and I casted it once, like midway through the battle and honestly, I full starred the mission. I'm not going crazy lol  Oh well, I'll just have to do it again, after I've gone through all the routes of the trials. Maybe I'll get another Dragoon Lance too, we'll see


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm finally at the Tower.

Are you guys proud of me? Making story progress


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 22, 2010)

Mission 41 


*Spoiler*: __ 



These Tonberries are brutal <3 First time I've died in the trials






Sin said:


> I'm finally at the Tower.
> 
> Are you guys proud of me? Making story progress




You think you'll reach/finish chapter 12 today?


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Mission 41
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I'd be very surprised if I reached Chapter 12 today. I'm aiming to finish the Tower tho.

(There's a basketball game on, AND Mondays I have like 5 TV shows to watch :3

I very rarely play more than 2-3 hours a day)


----------



## Fraust (Mar 22, 2010)

Congrats Sin. At this rate you'll be able to play Versus XIII right after you beat XIII.

 I'm kidding.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 22, 2010)

What could you possibly want to watch on American TV on Mondays (House isn't even new)!?

I had to continually try on Mission 41 until I got a back attack. They were too hard otherwise, lol.

I don't see why your kills aren't registering though... or HOW YOU GOT A DRAGOON LANCE TO DROP.


----------



## Newton (Mar 22, 2010)

Bootleg FFXIII 


I thought the Tonberries were pushovers in this game. I'm glad they kept the design, but it didn't take me more than 1 try to beat both Tonberry fights


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2010)

Is it possible to redo Missions 21-23 later? I didn't five star them.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 22, 2010)

Twenty-Sided Die is garbage.

You can repeat all missions, Sin, one of those Tower Missions is the one some people (your type of people) farm early post-game for money and CP.

Tonberries were exceedingly easy with aerosols. Not going to lie though, I didn't have Tri-Disaster for the first one, so it took me forever to stagger him, and then he used Grudge... and kept using Grudge... and then I died.


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh okay. I actually 0 starred one of them <_<

I forgot how terrible Snow is at magic and the battle took forever D:

(Which Mission is it that people farm? Might be worth knowing when I come back Mid Chapter 13)


----------



## Newton (Mar 22, 2010)

Sin said:


> Oh okay. I actually 0 starred one of them <_<
> 
> I forgot how terrible Snow is at magic and the battle took forever D:
> 
> (Which Mission is it that people farm? Might be worth knowing when I come back Mid Chapter 13)



24 mostly, its really slow imo, you're better off with perfumes


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 22, 2010)

Farm what? CP or Gil?

Just trying to complete the titan routes would net you around 50-60k CP. Some of the fights are 70-100k alone 

This is all assuming you'd have the Egg equipped though, otherwise just half the cp then


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 22, 2010)

Susano said:


> 24 mostly, its really slow imo, you're better off with perfumes



This is Sin, man! The slower the better!


----------



## Different (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm probably going to buy it on PS3, I think it will be a good game


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh, right  You meant the tower mission that people farm on  

I think it's mission 24, the one next to the statue. 6000 gil and CP if I recall, but I didn't even farm here, I just wanted out of that tower as soon as possible XD



PhantomX said:


> I don't see why your kills aren't registering though... or HOW YOU GOT A DRAGOON LANCE TO DROP.


and lol I missed this, you people type too fast 

@Susano: how am I on bootleg when i'm on PS3 XD


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't like the Tower Boss at all (it just owned me D: )


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 22, 2010)

Play better, you have better stats and equipment than almost all of us when we got there, lol.


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2010)

I dun want to have to switch paradigms 

I'll try again later tonight.

Also, Phantom, I take offense to your "The slower the better" comment  I've always chosen the fastest way available to me to grind. I'm just not down with waiting 3 chapters when there are perfectly acceptable methods at my disposal


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 22, 2010)

Congrats Sin on making it to the tower. 

Just beat the tower yesterday and plan to grind some more.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 22, 2010)

YOU GOT KILLED? WHAT XD That almost sounds impossible for you 

Anyways, I've completed the all the Titan routes, and there's only one question mark left. This is the mission I'm not supposed to do, right? I can't believe I got through most of the missions so easily. I'm sitting at 78%, I only have semi-decent equips and I _just_ completed the Stage 10 grids for the main roles, but why are the fights so easy? Hopefully mission 52-62 gives me an actual challenge, because I feel like I haven't had any so far.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 22, 2010)

you know I suck at picking weapons to upgrade. I mean urck. il just stick to gladius for now


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 22, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> you know I suck at picking weapons to upgrade. I mean urck. il just stick to gladius for now


If you have Snow or Fang in your party, bad idea.

Pick something that boosts your magic instead, like the Edgedcarbine or something.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 22, 2010)

Some of the missions after 51 aren't very tough. 51 is supposed to be, and 64 is supposed to be plain stupid. There's another Raktajiva mission soon (haven't done this yet) as well as another Zirnitra, at least XD


----------



## Newton (Mar 22, 2010)

LOL you'll be surprised at the Raktavija one


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 22, 2010)

As long as they don't throw like... three of them at me that all spam Ruinga, I'm sure I'll be fine, since my dudes are maxed out on the Crystarium system and I have two maxed Tier 3 weapons already


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh cool, good thing that my mission list in incomplete, because it only goes up to 62 for me 

I look forward to 64 whenever that is then, because I just tried mission 51 for fun and I got him down to 3 million HP left before dying (I overdid my Shifts, and ended up on the wrong one, I gotta learn how to play slowly and accurately, but I like things fast paced ^^), if I hadn't made that mistake I would have killed him, and then subsequently reloaded my savefile and do the mission some other time XD


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> YOU GOT KILLED? WHAT XD That almost sounds impossible for you
> 
> Anyways, I've completed the all the Titan routes, and there's only one question mark left. This is the mission I'm not supposed to do, right? I can't believe I got through most of the missions so easily. I'm sitting at 78%, I only have semi-decent equips and I _just_ completed the Stage 10 grids for the main roles, but why are the fights so easy? Hopefully mission 52-62 gives me an actual challenge, because I feel like I haven't had any so far.


I've been mowing through everything and I got cocky D:

I'm about to seriously take it on now though, and it's gonna die :ho :ho :ho

Edit: 5 Star'd. Made it mah bitch.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 22, 2010)

Mission 63 is an Adamantortoise. If you beat it you get a Genji Glove (I just gayed it with Death so I could get the Glove quicker, lol).


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 22, 2010)

Any of you gotten the Sprint Shoes? Trying to farm up some and none of them's dropping. Also my Crown is dismantling into Hermes Shoes but once that's starred, it's not becoming Sprint Shoes.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 22, 2010)

And just as I post that, guess what drops...


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 22, 2010)

You need a Perovskite to upgrade Sandals into Sprint Shoes.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm abit disappointed with alot of the hunts. They don't really require too much strategy and have been really easy thus far. Plus a vast majority of them have just been normal enemies. :/

Wish there was more along the lines of Neochu.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 22, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I'm abit disappointed with alot of the hunts. They don't really require too much strategy and have been really easy thus far. Plus a vast majority of them have just been normal enemies. :/
> 
> Wish there was more along the lines of Neochu.



Attacus and Vercingetorix should please you, then, unless you're overleveled for the former.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 22, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> You need a Perovskite to upgrade Sandals into Sprint Shoes.



Actually, there's another way and I just tried it, it works.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay, here's the order I did everything in order to obtain three Dash Shoes.

This is a strict order, too. Wouldn't chance anything else:
1.	Buy FOUR iron-bangles from the shop.
2.	Make sure there are no Tetra Tiaras/Crowns in my inventory.
3.	Spam Mission 7 until you get the rare drop of a Tetra Tiara.
4.	Save. 
5.	Break down all FOUR iron-bangles.
6.	Upgrade Tetra Tiara to Tetra Tiara ★
7.	Break down Tetra Tiara ★
The result should be one Perfume that sells for 12,500 gil, three talisman and one pair of Dash Shoes. 




Now to get 2 more pair...


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2010)

The Iron Bangles aren't needed at all. It's an old rumor.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 22, 2010)

I couldn't get it to work WITHOUT the 4 items.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 22, 2010)

You just star a Tetradic Tiara and dismantle it into shoes. I did it twice, lol.

I was just telling you if you didn't want to waste the dismantled crowns, you can star those, then dismantle, then star Hermes Sandals, then upgrade them with I THINK it's Perovskite (did that process once).


----------



## Corran (Mar 22, 2010)

Just discovered Highwind, holy shit thats an awesome move


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 22, 2010)

Perovskite is expensive...I've been hanging around in chapter 11 for a few days now. Haven't gotten to the farming area for it yet.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 22, 2010)

I like Highwind b/c it's Fang using it... but I gotta admit... Sovereign Fist is a much more badass version of the move, lol. Like, Snow just punches the SHIT out of these giant monsters and kills them.

EDIT: Heh, I'm killing AdamanTORTOISES in 1:35 seconds now without summons... rape.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 22, 2010)

Using Death? Or straight up overpowering?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 22, 2010)

Death is too inaccurate, thus, slow. I just fight them. Have the fight down to a science by now, lol.

I'm getting more Trapezohedrons than money atm. Susano cursed me  Oh well, I can save up to a total of 42 Traps before I'm gonna start getting mad, that's one Tier 3 version of every weapon, lol. I won't do that willingly, but if it happens in the natural course of things (I hope not), I won't object to it.


----------



## Corran (Mar 22, 2010)

Another question (I think I've asked about 30 questions in this thread so far ), I'm on chapter 13 but back on pulse, if I go back to the story at what point do I get to go back to Pulse? And if I finish the story do I get to go back to Pulse or is it like a New Game+?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 22, 2010)

It basically puts you before the Final Boss after you beat it, except now you can unlock more Crystarium. You can still use the same Teleporters to get back to your base.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 22, 2010)

@Sin, it's not a rumor, it's true. Although it only applies for the JP version of the game ^^



PhantomX said:


> I like Highwind b/c it's Fang using it... but I gotta admit... Sovereign Fist is a much more badass version of the move, lol. Like, Snow just punches the SHIT out of these giant monsters and kills them.
> 
> EDIT: Heh, I'm killing AdamanTORTOISES in 1:35 seconds now without summons... rape.


I think I'm a little ready for the turtles now. I'm bored with the missions and I want traps 

I won't be doing mission 51 soon and unlock Long Gui and Shaolong Gui though. I still have chests that need opening in the Steppe because they were being guarded by Adamanchilds, I'll never get it if it was guarded by the scary version 

I wonder if the Adamantortoises are possible for me now? I've maxed out the main roles, Fang sits at 20000 HP and Lighty is at 16000.















Am I finally ready?


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 22, 2010)

Was reading something about people killing adamantoise in like 4 seconds or something after having something maxed out on Vanille. Oh well, I'm not actually that far yet. Since you guys have beaten the game, is there more points in the game where they divide the 6 main characters up like the did in the beginning?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 22, 2010)

Your HP is pretty high, now you just need some good resist gear, a good Paradigm setup, and you're ready to go.

What level Synergists are they all?

Lol, whoever said they're killing anything but Adamanchelids in 4 seconds is lying. The triangle attack from a summon alone takes at least 10-15, not to mention needing to buff and then stagger the things.

I guess if you're lucky and land the first Death possible (can't do this consistently as it relies on chance... a very low chance), you could finish in less than a minute, though.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 22, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Your HP is pretty high, now you just need some good resist gear, a good Paradigm setup, and you're ready to go.
> 
> What level Synergists are they all?


Level 0 XD

I have 700000 CP lying around, I didn't want to use them because the missions were already easy as it was, but I'm guessing I would need to atleast learn Haste for Fang and Lighty, correct? =/

And I need a 3rd party member, Hopeless or Vanille? I want a good medic as insurance, Lighty's medic is fairly poor.

Resist gear. Are those stomps earth-based or physical?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 22, 2010)

I just use Physical Resist, they never manage to get to Quake anyway.

You want Haste on at least one person (and want it to last when the turtle is down), it's incredibly fast/smooth once you get it on two. Get Fang one level of Ravager as well so you can make the Tri-Disaster Paradigm for fast staggering.

If you can make sure Haste and Brave/Faith (or Bravera/Faithra) last the whole time the turtle is on the ground, you should be able to kill it even without the Genji Glove (same with the legs, though it will be kind of tedious). If your Synergists have low levels and don't have Boon the buffs won't last as long, and haste rings are a bad substitute b/c they run out really quick and count as the first buff casted (meaning they last even less).

Go to the waterfall place and you'll find the stone for mission 63 there (it's an Adamantortoise), might as well make the first one you kill the one that gives you Genji Glove and makes everything easy, right? Lol.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 22, 2010)

When do the Oretoises turn into their stronger counterparts? I've heard so many ways that I don't even know which is the correct one (completing Titan's Trials to completing the circle of Cie'th stones.)


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 22, 2010)

I have no idea. Just to make sure, I'm avoiding both of the things I've most commonly read (completing the circle of stones, and doing mission 51).


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2010)

At the moment of reaching Taming Pole: 1.8 Mil

Could almost buy a Trap


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 22, 2010)

Mission 51 has the Genji Glove ; ; Think I'll mess around and complete missions and if the Jesus turtles appear, I'll just reload and not complete them.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 22, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Mission 51 has the Genji Glove ; ; Think I'll mess around and complete missions and if the Jesus turtles appear, I'll just reload and not complete them.



Beat Mission 63, get a Genji Glove for that one and it's in that Waterfall area in the Mah'habara cave, so doesn't meet the requirements. Ironically enough, the mark is an Adamantortoise, lol. I just Death spammed that one.


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2010)

Venus Gospel MAX. Amount of money spent? 8k


----------



## Sin (Mar 23, 2010)

Spent 20 minutes using my 999,999 CP D:

I've got all their main roles maxed out in Stage 9.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice... time to go farm more now?


----------



## Sin (Mar 23, 2010)

If I can go back to Grand Pulse, of course :ho


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 23, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> I just use Physical Resist, they never manage to get to Quake anyway.
> 
> You want Haste on at least one person (and want it to last when the turtle is down), it's incredibly fast/smooth once you get it on two. Get Fang one level of Ravager as well so you can make the Tri-Disaster Paradigm for fast staggering.
> 
> ...


The only decent one on my whole party that has Haste is Hopeless. I'd be willing to use Sazh, but he doesn't have medic and haven't looked at it yet so I don't know how good (or bad?) it is. His HP totally rapes though, I think his is the second best one, just slightly behind Snow's.

Alright, I got it. Genji Gloves, Boon and Hasters it is. I don't think I can tolerate just having one, that few seconds casting difference feels like an eternity to me, specially when I've had autohaste on since chapter 11 >___> It's about time I got rid of them and put in something more useful in there. 

But yes, I will definitely have atleast 2 hasters. Lighty's haste will be further along since it sits at the bottom of her grid. So for now, it will be Fang and Sazh/Hopeless.

*You evil, twisted genius. Love the idea. <3*

Not right now though, I'm still not feeling good after taking 2 weeks off college, so I better rest and do all this later.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 23, 2010)

Sazh is a good Buff caster, so he should do, might have a little bit of trouble landing the important debuffs (Imperil, Deprotect, Deshell, in that order), is all. He boosts chains like a monster too, though, especially with Antares XD


----------



## Sin (Mar 23, 2010)

On chapter 12.

First: HOLY SHIT THAT WAS BADASS. Best entrance.
Second: I'm having the _hardest_ time picking out a party. Fang-Hope-Light makes the most sense, but eeeww recommended party.

Fang-Hope-Nille has tons of stagger-punch, but no kick(Hope's Ruin is the closest thing I have to commando damage) when the enemy is staggered and it's time to rip a new asshole.

I'm considering Fang-Hope-Snow, cause he has a great commando, and good ravager skills, but magic in the 600s.



Btw: Ultima Weapon is kinda underwhelming. 216 MAG/STR? I think I hyped it too much in my head.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 23, 2010)

Lionheart's stats are just a tad above average, nothing exemplary. They're very balanced though, and Quick Stagger is good for her Ravager/Army of One. Honestly though, Magic stat is pretty unimportant unless you're going to be healing or debuffing, as Ravagers are really only good for staggering and building chains, not for damage. Tri-Disaster would get you to fast staggers/high chain percentage, then their double commando would rape the shit everloving shit out of everything (especially w/ power circle).


----------



## Sin (Mar 23, 2010)

That's what I've been wondering.

Does the damage ravagers make on the enemy impact how fast the chain % goes up?

After thinking about it, I'm leaning towards Fang/Hope/Snow. If the damage has no correlation to how fast a chain is built, I'm in.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah, it affects it some, but it's not as important as having Overwhelm and Imperil/Deshell, from what I've noticed. Besides, Fang (with Taming Pole) and Hope have more than enough Magic to make up for Snow. Lead with whichever of them has the most STR. Also, you'll probably never die as you have to two best Sentinels and the best Medic, lol.


----------



## Sin (Mar 23, 2010)

Gotcha.

Fang is sitting pretty at 2200 STR, Hope has I believe 2400 MAG, adding Snow's 1700 STR should make things pretty quick and easy


----------



## PlushCream (Mar 23, 2010)

How can people reach 2000 points in strength?Not that it's bad but COOL  I only used base star levelled weapons even when I was fighting Orphan and gee,it only takes me a matter of 10 minutes or so to defeat him *hugs* Oh,and my Crystarium isn't fully developed too,they're all on the fourth level


----------



## Sin (Mar 23, 2010)

Question: Just got to Chapter 13. Is it safe to go back to Pulse now, or should I wait? The FAQ warns about missing loot, but the portal on Pulse should take me right back without me losing any loot, right?


----------



## Corran (Mar 23, 2010)

Sin I went back to Pulse and to grind and do missions, I don't think it hurts to go.

I am now back at the beginning of chapter 13 and farming the C'ieth there for perfumes, and in the process I'm getting quite a few Scarlites too  Tempted to sell them too.


----------



## PlushCream (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey,as I said,I finished the game.So,should I finish the side missions?I'm quite lazy cause I really hate side quests like that,I tend to finish the main storyline/game first then I'll finish up the other extra ones.

The missions that I ever did are 1-4 lololol~♫ I need to follow up you guys  And the Cie'th Stones and their respective marks are always in a long distance,makes me bored running around  I thought the missions are in Terra Incognita only 

P/S:I guess even boys love Perfumes in this game hehe


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Mar 23, 2010)

PlushCream said:


> The missions that I ever did are 1-4 lololol~♫ I need to follow up you guys  And the Cie'th Stones and their respective marks are always in a long distance,makes me bored running around  I thought the missions are in Terra Incognita only



that's what the chocobos and the teleporters are for


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 23, 2010)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> that's what the chocobos and the teleporters are for



^This x10

That said, if you hate sidequests, just stop playing, as you already beat the story, lol. You only need to beat/5 star all the marks if you're a trophy hunter/completionist.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 23, 2010)

Can't beat orphan


----------



## Jade (Mar 23, 2010)

I finally got around to ride a Chocobo! Almost done with the mission's....Just need to 5 Star them


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 23, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Sazh is a good Buff caster, so he should do, might have a little bit of trouble landing the important debuffs (Imperil, Deprotect, Deshell, in that order), is all. He boosts chains like a monster too, though, especially with Antares XD


The last time I used him he had a Stage 1 maxed Spica, if I remember  I was relying on Lighty's Scene Drive to build up the chain whenever needed, but I guess that's out since I need Fang's Highwind for this >__> Antares then?

I'm sure sharing the load debuffing with Fang is gonna make it work, now I'm just worried because it'd make Lighty the only medic in the team. I'll be fine as long as make him fall as soon as I can, I guess.



PlushCream said:


> Hey,as I said,I finished the game.So,should I finish the side missions?I'm quite lazy cause I really hate side quests like that,I tend to finish the main storyline/game first then I'll finish up the other extra ones.
> 
> The missions that I ever did are 1-4 lololol~♫ I need to follow up you guys  And the Cie'th Stones and their respective marks are always in a long distance,makes me bored running around  I thought the missions are in Terra Incognita only
> 
> P/S:I guess even boys love Perfumes in this game hehe


You need to do mission 14 so you can get access to a chocobo at all times, and you also need to do the Cie'th Waystones as soon as you can, since it'll help you teleport around.

Can't believe you like FF but don't like side-quests, though. It's almost like a sin, that's where the most content is >___>


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 23, 2010)

You can get everyone to at least Cure with very little trouble, Loveless, lol.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 23, 2010)

I need a little more CP, then. Because as it is, I can barely get to Fang's Haste. Then I need to do RAV and MED at the same time 

MED/MED/MED sounds very reassuring, though ^^ Let me boot my game and plan my crystarium routes.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 23, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I need a little more CP, then. Because as it is, I can barely get to Fang's Haste. Then I need to do RAV and MED at the same time
> 
> MED/MED/MED sounds very reassuring, though ^^ Let me boot my game and plan my crystarium routes.



I don't think MED/MED/MED is actually very useful, kinda like I don't see the point in SEN/SEN/SEN. Without a Sentinel to draw attention and tank damage, you run the risk of being hurt more than you can heal. So I stick with Combat Clinic over Salvation.

Does anyone else think the aptly named Scouting Party Paradigm (COM/MED/SAB) is possible one of the best lead-in Paradigms to use?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 23, 2010)

Athrum said:


> Can't beat orphan



i used Hope,Vanille,Lightning

Med/med/med whenever you need heals
Syn/Med/Sab to buff and debuff
Then Com/Rav/Rav, before he finishes staggering switch to healing.

Repeat.

Did the exact same thing on his stage 2 and he went down after teh first stagger and i got the 5 star rating.


----------



## Helix (Mar 23, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> Does anyone else think the aptly named Scouting Party Paradigm (COM/MED/SAB) is possible one of the best lead-in Paradigms to use?



Yeah, I also like Hero's Charge (COM/MED/SYN).


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 23, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> *I don't think MED/MED/MED is actually very useful, kinda like I don't see the point in SEN/SEN/SEN. *Without a Sentinel to draw attention and tank damage, you run the risk of being hurt more than you can heal. So I stick with Combat Clinic over Salvation.
> 
> Does anyone else think the aptly named Scouting Party Paradigm (COM/MED/SAB) is possible one of the best lead-in Paradigms to use?


Those attacks that sit over 30,000+ of damage 

I would assume that the best way to even survive those is to have SEN/SEN/SEN _just_ as the attack hits, then instantaneously changing to MED/MED/MED to compensate the HP loss. ^^


----------



## Pervy Fox (Mar 23, 2010)

Is the Malboro Wand effective when casting Death on Neochu?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 23, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Is the Malboro Wand effective when casting Death on Neochu?


If it's effective as in "Does it work?" then yes.
If it's effective as in "Is it consistent?" then no. 

Keep at it, it's your best bet tbh. <3 Then switch to your staff of choice afterwards, or keep the same one.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Mar 23, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> If it's effective as in "Does it work?" then yes.
> If it's effective as in "Is it consistent?" then no.
> 
> Keep at it, it's your best bet tbh. <3 Then switch to your staff of choice afterwards, or keep the same one.



Thats ok, I beat him without the wand anyway  lol


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah, Death is considered a debuff, so Marlboro wand will help. It still has a base 1% chance of hitting though, lol.

Sen/Sen/Sen is worthless until late game. I don't like starting with Medics, it's a waste, I prefer starting with mass buffs/debuffs.

Also, I'm using Discretion against the turtles when I need healing (Com/Med/Med), that way I can either heal while Highwinding, or heal while stabilizing the chain gauge.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 23, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Thats ok, I beat him without the wand anyway  lol


Wait, which neochu were we talking about? Normal or crazy?

If we were talking about the normal one, I did that the normal way, took 1 minute 35 secs XD


----------



## Athrum (Mar 23, 2010)

Meh, seems the only thing i was missing to beat Orpah was haste. As soon as i got it i killed him, even got that 5 star achievement in my first go :S


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 23, 2010)

Slow progress due to coursework just finish chapter 10
With Light/Fan/Hope

need to change some combo

Buff/Debuff/Com
Med/Med/Com

help here?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 23, 2010)

Athrum said:


> Meh, seems the only thing i was missing to beat Orpah was haste. As soon as i got it i killed him, even got that 5 star achievement in my first go :S


lol Oprah = final boss 



Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Slow progress due to coursework just finish chapter 10
> With Light/Fan/Hope
> 
> need to change some combo
> ...


You didn't say what you needed help with XD

Lighty // Fang // Hope

RAV // COM // RAV
RAV // COM // RAV
RAV // COM // SYN
COM // SAB // RAV
MED // SEN // MED

...in that order, you should be good with that for Chapter 11, that's what I was using =P


----------



## Sin (Mar 23, 2010)

So, for perfume farming sacrifices, what's the fastest way to kill the little buggers?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't think there is one :\

It really isn't worth it to farm them.


----------



## Sin (Mar 23, 2010)

So what do you recommend then?

I've decided I want Kain's Lance before I beat Orphan


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 23, 2010)

Which ones are the Sacrifices again?

And Sin, stop being a freak and play like a normal person. >___> Also, where is your Trapezohedron from?


----------



## Sin (Mar 23, 2010)

I have 1.7Mil right now and all level 2 weapons maxed.

I need 300k and I can make Kain's Lance, then I need all the money required to level it up


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 23, 2010)

When you upgrade it to Kain's Lance it's going to have less stats than what you have now since it will be a lower level, lol.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 23, 2010)

What Phantom said. >___> There's no point in creating a stage 3 if you don't have the money required to max it up, or atleast enough to create the same or better stats than your maxed stage 2 weapon 


edits;

Phantom, I think I know how I full starred mission 46  It may have been because Instant Chain activated on the match or something. It's gotta be the only logical reason, because I just did mission 52 the normal way and got no stars for it 

I still don't know why my mission 46 didn't register though. ;-;


----------



## Sin (Mar 23, 2010)

Hence why I said "then I need all the money required to level it up"

I didn't mean just buy a trap and make Kain's Lance, that'd be silly.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 23, 2010)

It's going to take you about another 1.5 million to max it out. I guess Perfumes are the best way to do it, but do it by fighting those Huntress type enemies, they can't instant beat you. If you fight a lot of Sacrifices, you may start getting Scarletites as well, and blegh.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 23, 2010)

Phantom, I'm on the waterfall now, about to accept mission 63 

I think I'm gonna use Fang // Vanille // Hope, and I got my Fang to learn Boon so she can cast Haste/Bravera/Faithra. I'm having trouble deciding on my deck though, since most of the are incomplete and not particularly effective. Here's how it looks but I need some suggestions:

Relentless Assault COM // RAV // RAV (main form of attacking with this team)
Relentless Assault COM // RAV // RAV
Tri-disaster RAV // RAV // RAV (obvious reason)
Espionage SAB // SAB // SYN (I was thinking of starting the battle with this)
Superiority SYN // SAB // SYN (for Fang's 'ra' buffs)
Combat Clinic SEN // MED // MED (obvious reasons)

It's the best I could think of considering the party, and the incomplete grids. Good enough?


----------



## Sin (Mar 23, 2010)

Alrighty then.

Time to grind


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 23, 2010)

I run with Syn/Syn/Syn opener (gets defense/haste/offense up quickly), then Tri-Disaster, then Com/Med/Med (more than good enough if you ahve Vanille AND Hope healing), Espionage for when he topples over, and then two Aggressions (Com/Com/Rav). You may not be able to kill him fast enough with two Ravagers. Doesn't matter as long as you don't let him last long enough ot make it to Bay.


----------



## PlushCream (Mar 23, 2010)

Well,I did say I don't like sidequests but since I beat the game already,might as well complete the sidequests,please don't get pissed off by that comment,dear friends~like I said,I'm moving slowly here,now on mission 13 lol.One more till Chocobos are there


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 23, 2010)

PlushCream said:


> Well,I did say I don't like sidequests but since I beat the game already,might as well complete the sidequests,please don't get pissed off by that comment,dear friends~like I said,I'm moving slowly here,now on mission 13 lol.One more till Chocobos are there



You lying jerk >: (


----------



## PlushCream (Mar 23, 2010)

Bu...but it's true >:3


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 23, 2010)

Phantom: I got him to topple over with my set up, but I quit the game because it sucked, everyone was scattered and doing anything they wanted >____> It looks like I have to topple him twice though, I got his health down to half then he stood right up 

Few more tries and I'm definitely gonna get the science down.

And I can't have Aggression, for some odd reason I had Vanille and Hope go down the Sentinel route, what was I thinking?



PlushCream said:


> Well,I did say I don't like sidequests but since I beat the game already,might as well complete the sidequests,please don't get pissed off by that comment,dear friends~like I said,I'm moving slowly here,now on mission 13 lol.One more till Chocobos are there


We're not pissed off. It's called tough love, biatch <3

Now go do mission 14 so you can run around and listen to the epic theme tune ^^


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 23, 2010)

So figured out how to get 3 Genji Gloves _and_ not spawn the Jesus turtles. Don't finish the circle Cie'th stones.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 23, 2010)

Where's the 3rd one from?


edits;

WOOT! Got my first turtle kill EVAAR <3

Took 18 minutes, but I got a Platinum Ingot and a Genji Glove, so am happeh :3


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 23, 2010)

Mission 51, 62 and 63 have it as the reward. Gonna save before I do 62 though just in case but I've only done 2 of the circle stones right now.

And mission 62.. what an annoying fight. Makes me want to get 4 Magistral Crests so I can turn the enemy into bitches.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 23, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Where's the 3rd one from?
> 
> 
> edits;
> ...



Heh, lucky. I had to kill 7 turtles before I got anything, lol.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 23, 2010)

I just had a look on my mission list and it says number 62 is a Raktavija  I won't be doing that for a while, I don't think the gloves are worth it yet since it's probably only Fang that can reach 999,999 in my current party >___>

@Phantom: I was hoping for a trap, so I could get you more ticked off when I got a Lance from mission 46 

18 minutes is a horrible time though, and I obviously got no stars from it. What was your first time?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 23, 2010)

My first time was a minute and something b/c I used a Summon, lol. I was averaging about 3.5 minutes until I got my Paradigms set up how I like it and then got Synergists maxed. Then it was about 2:40. After I got Kain's Lance it was less than 2, lol.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 23, 2010)

Ahh, I would never do it the summon way, too much TP lol XD

2nd turtle, 2nd kill, 2nd Platinum Ingot, 11 minutes this time 


Time to sell and be 150k richer


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 23, 2010)

Can't wait till I kill my first turtle.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 23, 2010)

3rd kill, 3rd Ingot 

Fuck yeah, killing turtles is awesome! (there's something you don't say in real life XD)


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 23, 2010)

Phantom is going to -kill- you.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 23, 2010)

Nah, I don't really care. After my first 7, I got 15 Ingots and 2 Traps in a row, lol.

Not to mention we also invested similar amounts of time


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 23, 2010)

Well got my first Genji Glove though now that I think about it, kinda pointless to get all 3 at this point. Not like I can have everyone Highwind.  Guess it's time to farm turtles.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 23, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Nah, I don't really care. After my first 7, I got 15 Ingots and 2 Traps in a row, lol.
> 
> Not to mention we also invested similar amounts of time


How/where are you farming yours? In Gran Pulse?

I need to know the Adamantortoise locations, lol >___>


I'm doing it in the Eastern Tors, near the save point. There's 2 there, I kill them, save and then reload my file and do it again.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah, that's where I'm farming. It's the only place that has Adamantortoises. Just got Lightning's Omega Weapon to max, wonder how much this is going to cut my time down. Going to farm the last two Trapezos I need the hard way, so that I can make money for Dark Matters/Adamantite/Upgrading at the same time. Might take a break to go 5 star the marks soon, though.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 23, 2010)

Bought it for the 360! Can't wait to be up to the missions and go through all the troubles everyone else is.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 23, 2010)

Haven't been following the thread so I don't know if anyone posted this already. Nomura confirmed that the player will be able to use airships in Versus XIII to get to unreachable places by foot.


*Spoiler*: __ 



()




Other than that, I'm stuck fighting Vanille's Eidolon. Fucking cheap...or I just suck


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 24, 2010)

You suck, but I know something that will make you better. Shortly after the battle, Vanille and Fang gets a epic cutscene where they kiss. Vanille get all apologetic for the things she's done, and Fang obviously falls for it then forgives her. Then it happens <3

So yeah, you gotta fight harder so you can watch it! 

(SAB/SAB, SAB/SEN, RAV/COM, RAV/SEN and have a medic with a role of your choice)


----------



## Corran (Mar 24, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Other than that, I'm stuck fighting Vanille's Eidolon. Fucking cheap...or I just suck



My method was switch to SAB/SAB or SAB/SEN since SAB is its weakness. And when you have as many debuffs on it as possible you hit it with RAV/COM or RAV/SEN.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 24, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> You suck, but I know something that will make you better. Shortly after the battle, Vanille and Fang gets a epic cutscene where they kiss. Vanille get all apologetic for the things she's done, and Fang obviously falls for it then forgives her. Then it happens <3
> 
> So yeah, you gotta fight harder so you can watch it!
> 
> (SAB/SAB, SAB/SEN, RAV/COM, RAV/SEN and have a medic with a role of your choice)



Now that's motivation 



Corran said:


> My method was switch to SAB/SAB or SAB/SEN since SAB is its weakness. And when you have as many debuffs on it as possible you hit it with RAV/COM or RAV/SEN.



I've similar paradigms but the fucker always gets Vanille. What min hp do you recommend? Or is it irrelevant?


----------



## Corran (Mar 24, 2010)

^ I can't remember what HP I was at. It took me a couple tries though and I remember it being close. 
I mash the square button when its near the end of Gestault meter and it works for the close calls even before the prompt comes up 
But if you feel short on HP switch to a MED/SEN or MED/SAB to build it back up a bit for a couple of turns. Gotta make sure to continuously attack/debuff it though.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 24, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Now that's motivation


You've done it though, haven't you? 



PhantomX said:


> Yeah, that's where I'm farming. It's the only place that has Adamantortoises. Just got Lightning's Omega Weapon to max, wonder how much this is going to cut my time down. Going to farm the last two Trapezos I need the hard way, so that I can make money for Dark Matters/Adamantite/Upgrading at the same time. Might take a break to go 5 star the marks soon, though.


Omega Weapon from a Lionheart? :/

I'm still undecided about Lightning, tbh. Not sure if I wanna be relying on something so random as luck. With that in mind, I feel like her most powerful weapon is the Axis Blade. Paired with the appropriate accessories it will give you the useful abilities you need for and more importantly, it gives the abilities to you *consistently*. :/

Got the turtle hunting down between 3 and 7 minutes now. Not gotten a trap yet, but I've been so lucky that I can actually afford one. Is Highwind less effective when the turtle is staggered but stood up?

And how have you gotten 2 (or is it 3 now) of you weapons maxed? Did you get your traps via the trick or did you keep farming the turtles?


----------



## Sin (Mar 24, 2010)

I'll be taking a break from FF for a day or three, the amount of gil grinding I have to do is quite discouraging D:


----------



## Hi Im God (Mar 24, 2010)

So i'm just starting chapter 11 grinding on those birds who 1/3 times will own me with a summon. 

I've done like 4 stone missions. 

When and where and how do I get my chocobo and what should I be doing at this point to max $ and XP?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 24, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Omega Weapon from a Lionheart? :/
> 
> I'm still undecided about Lightning, tbh. Not sure if I wanna be relying on something so random as luck. With that in mind, I feel like her most powerful weapon is the Axis Blade. Paired with the appropriate accessories it will give you the useful abilities you need for and more importantly, it gives the abilities to you *consistently*. :/


Ugh, scratch this. Didn't know the Stage 3 weapons can't have synth abilities. >___>

Quick Stagger can still be rivaled by ATB Charge, though. 



Hi Im God said:


> So i'm just starting chapter 11 grinding on those birds who 1/3 times will own me with a summon.
> 
> I've done like 4 stone missions.
> 
> When and where and how do I get my chocobo and what should I be doing at this point to max $ and XP?


You get a chocobo from mission 14 onwards, but how about carrying on with the story before doing any grinding? It makes the game certainly more challenging. :3

You'll get some money in Oerba, so you can get started with your upgrades. =]


----------



## Corran (Mar 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Just finished the story_ 



 Uh....what the fuck just happened. The whole Orphan fight was confusing enough with Fang going weird on the group then turning in to a monster then not being it suddenly. Then the whole saving Cocoon thing and they have stay crystal? Fuck you Square, fuck you.
Anyone else as confused as I was?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 24, 2010)

^^ To quote Helix....



Helix said:


>


lol


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 24, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> You've done it though, haven't you?
> 
> 
> Omega Weapon from a Lionheart? :/
> ...



I've gotten 3 weapons maxed, and gotten 4 traps to drop from turtles. I'm going to naturally farm out the other 2 that I need so I can get Platinum Ingots for upgrading and such at the same time. The turtle itself has ridiculously high defenses if standing, which si why you need to take out its legs before even wasting your time damaging it.

The ending for this game was pretty garbage. I just pretend that whole last fight didn't happen.

If you want pure stats, you can just upgrade her Blazefire Saber. Lionheart and Axis Blade Omega Weapons have pretty low end stats.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 24, 2010)

Damn that Neochu at the Titan trials  I'm having problem dealing with it. What would be the best party to face that friend??


----------



## Athrum (Mar 24, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> The ending for this game was pretty garbage. I just pretend that whole last fight didn't happen.
> .



Agree, the story was going well, but they shitted all over themselves in the end. This together with a bland OST and a shitty combat system makes FF13 a huge disappointment to me 

Any place to grind CP and or Gil? I need to max out the weapons and chars.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 24, 2010)

Athrum said:


> Agree, the story was going well, but they shitted all over themselves in the end. This together with a bland OST and a shitty combat system makes FF13 a huge disappointment to me
> 
> Any place to grind CP and or Gil? I need to max out the weapons and chars.



I'll agree with you on the unmemorable soundtrack (though I like the boss music, and the battle music I enjoy as well), and the story only sucked at the very very end, so I won't hold that too harshly against it... but the battle system is amazing. I have no trouble farming for hours in this game b/c it's that engaging for me.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 24, 2010)

All right I have gil saved up what equipment should I invest in?
Also where can I farm in the mean time so I can get strong enough to take out turtles?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 24, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> I'll agree with you on the unmemorable soundtrack (though I like the boss music, and the battle music I enjoy as well), and the story only sucked at the very very end, so I won't hold that too harshly against it... but the battle system is amazing. I have no trouble farming for hours in this game b/c it's that engaging for me.



I hate how they made the the final areas after pulse have fights that took far too long, i thought it ruined the pacing of the story since you spent so much time fighting the same fodder over and over. Long fights like that should only be in post-game imo.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 24, 2010)

@Phantom: Yeah, I might as well gather the traps that way, so I can save the ingots for the actual upgrades. The good thing about this is that you can actually max your grid at the same time, lol

And what I meant was, I can get the turtle to fall over, and I can stagger it at that point. But the thing is I take too long to get the bar at 999%, and the turtle stands up, but he's still staggered. My question was does Highwind do less damage if it's staggered and stood up rather than doing it when it's toppled over?

If I can't cut my time any longer, I might try it the Sazh way, these are crazy =O

*
*

@Mojim: set that bitch on fire 

Enfire/Brave/Faith/Haste and it's toast XD


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 24, 2010)

You don't need to get him to 999%. Here, I'll give you my wall of text on how I beat them. And yes, if he finishes standing up, Highwind will do less damage.

The higher levels on the Roles makes everything more effective, Lvl 5 Synergist is the most important in this strategy as it'll make it so you don't even have to recast buffs.

Leader - Fang/Snow, Lvl 5 Commando, Lvl 5 Ravager, and Lvl 5 Synergist required for smoothest fights. Saboteur can help, but isn't necessary if you run Vanille with Marlboro Wand.

Equipment - Venus Gospel/Kain's Lance and/or Power Circle Line of Gloves, Genji Glove (ESSENTIAL. Beat either Mark 51 or 63 (an AdamanTORTOISE; can be killed with Summon/Death) for this), Collector Catalog, 2 General's Belts (so that I can endure more stomps w/o having to heal)

Lightning - Lvl 5 Synergist, Lvl 5 Commando, Lvl 5 Ravager, some Medic abilities (odds are you're level 4 Medic by now, which is more than good enough).

Equipment - Ultima Weapon/Omega Weapon, Growth Egg, Aurora Sash (Upgraded Whistlewind Scarf, gives First Strike), 2 General's Belts

Vanille - Lvl 5 Synergist, Lvl 5 Saboteur, Lvl 5 Ravager, Lvl 5 Medic (doesn't have to be 5, just makes healing easier).

Equipment - Marlboro Staff/Nirvana, Connoisseur Catalog, Aurora Scarf, 2 General's Belts

Paradigm Deck
Rapid Growth - Syn/Syn/Syn (Default)
Discretion - Com/Med/Med
Tri-Disaster - Rav/Rav/Rav
Aggression - Com/Com/Rav
Aggression - Com/Com/Rav (can sub this one for Cerberus [Com/Com/Com] if you want]
Espionage - Sab/Syn/Sab

First, caste Haste on yourself, Lightning will cast Haste on herself, Vanille will start casting defensive buffs.

Next, quickly cast Bravera and Faithra on Vanille, as Lightning will be casting Haste on her (select both, hit triangle, then choose Vanille and hit X), then Repeat on yourself (by this point the turtle should be stomping for the first time). After that Repeat on Lightning. By this time, all the defensive buffs should be up as well, so have Tri-Disaster ready for selection as you're casting on Lightning. As soon as the word "Faithra" shows above your head, switch to Tri-Disaster and start attacking the Left Leg.

Depending on your strength stat, you will have to get the leg up to about 430% in stagger before switching to Discretion and using Highwind/Sovereign Fist (this is at about 2300 STR) to one shot the leg (while the other two heal your party to green). Now, BEFORE SWITCHING PARADIGMS, make sure to target the RIGHT LEG, since ADAMAN(TOR)TOISE becomes the next default target. It only needs to be one action (probably blitz). As soon as it connects, switch back to Tri-Disaster and repeat the same thing you did to the Left Leg (if you don't have Lvl 5 Synergists, switch between Rapid Growth and Discretion until all important attack/defense buffs are re-cast, or they'll run out when you're trying to kill the turtle).

Once the turtle leg goes down, take a few heals and switch to Espionage (you can heal for longer times if the turtle stands around like a retard [it does that sometimes] before falling over). Once in Espionage, Vanille will automatically start casting Deprotects and then Deshells and then Imperil, in that order. You don't have the likelihood of landing buffs that she does, so start with Imperil. If you land it before she's done, just use Slow until the Turtle has Imperil, Deshell, and Deprotect (cancel your actions the moment you see all three on the turtle).

Next, switch to Tri-Disaster again and stagger the turtle. Stay a few more rounds until the turtle reaches 680-700% and then switch to Aggression/Cerberus (I prefer Aggression to keep boosting the chain percentage) to start piling on damage. Attack normally, then fill the gauge normally next time and attack. As your leader is finishing this second set of commands (so while Fang separates her staff and attacks), switch to the other Aggression/Cerberus to start with another full ATB bar and get another fast 5/6 attacks in (you can actually abuse this every other round to get fights done faster). If it starts standing up (shouldn't happen if your buffs all stay on and you're not extremely unlucky with debuffs), just throw out a Highwind, which should finish it.

It's a pretty precise science for me, haha. Once you get a maxed Kain's Lance, you don't even need to raise the leg gauges to KO them and it won't really matter if it takes a while to debuff either, b/c you'll be hitting regularly for 140k a hit (2800 strength), so you should be downing them in less than 2 minutes. If you have built up 3 TP, just put all the buffs on your party, witch to Espionage, then summon Bahamut (cancel all animations) and either quickly dispel him or use Megaflare (I do the summon method on the one with dog Companions so I use Megaflare), then debuff and go to town. Should take less than 1:10 if you have good strength.

I kill them in less than 1:40, even without summons.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Mar 24, 2010)

Mojim said:


> Damn that Neochu at the Titan trials  I'm having problem dealing with it. What would be the best party to face that friend??



Use Vanille - SAB/ Snow - SEN/ Hope - MED/

Make sure Vanille has Death, and keep spamming it on Neochu and once Neochu is killed, switch Vanille and Hope to RAV on the little bastards and go MED if Snow is low on HP.

BTW use shrouds before the start of battle, hope this helps


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 24, 2010)

Ah, I hope to god that you didn't type all that for my sake, because some of those things I can't even do yet 

I should have told you what my current data looked like first, so here:

*Fang*
HP - 21980
STR - 2543 
MAG - 1593

Venus Gospel MAX (I got my first trap after my 8th kill just now, so depending on your reply it might be my first stage 3 weapon ^^)
Aurora Scarf
Imperial Armlet MAX (20% Damage RES)
Genji Glove
Power Glove MAX (STR +250)

COM LVL 5
RAV LVL 1
SEN LVL 5
SAB LVL 5
SYN LVL 5
MED LVL 1

----------

*Vanille*
HP - 18605
STR - 1455
MAG - 2163

Malboro Wand MAX
Aurora Scarf
General's Belt MAX (25% Physical RES)
Connoisseur Catalog
Weirding Glyph MAX (MAG +250)

COM LVL 1
RAV LVL 5
SEN LVL 5
SAB LVL 5
SYN LVL 0
MED LVL 5

----------

*Sazh*
HP - 24255
STR - 1130
MAG - 1131

Fomalhaut Elites MAX
Aurora Scarf
General's Belt MAX
Collector Catalog
Growth Egg

COM LVL 5
RAV LVL 5
SEN LVL 0
SAB LVL 1
SYN LVL 5
MED LVL 5

Takes 4 minutes right now, no summons. Even at 999% stagger, Fang's Highwind will leave a tiny bit of HP and doesn't kill off the turtle, and gives him a chance to stand back up >_> More STR by making a stage 3 weapon or is Sazh not pulling the weight?

Hope is the only other decent SYN with rape Magic. Well Snow's SYN is LVL 5 too, but his medic is LVL 1 right now <_> Hope doesn't have Sazh's crazy Chain Bonus though, so what do I do?




edits;

Pervy Fox, he said the neochu on titan trials. >___> It's just the normal version, not the crazy one.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 24, 2010)

I am at the part where I am supposed to go to that old falcie wanking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

who should I have as team.

everybody's crystarium is maxed out


----------



## Master Vivi (Mar 24, 2010)

I swear if this game had not been blessed with the title of 'Final Fantasy' (cf. Lost Oddysey) it wouldn't have been as popular as it is. 

I'm in the data part of Orphan where you get the portals back to Cocoon and Gran Pulse, and I'm currently on mission 19. Tell me it gets better than this. 48 hours later..


----------



## Athrum (Mar 24, 2010)

It doesnt, sorry 
Lost Odyssey was more FF than this


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 24, 2010)

Ahh Phantom, I'm going crazy 

I'm thinking of going all suicidal and getting rid of Fang's Imperial Armlet and putting another maxed out Power Glove in there XD I go SEN/MED/MED when he stomps anyways >__> I just wanna kill the bastards with one Highwind 

Again, depending on your reply, I might also make a maxed out Lance of Kain (I'm sitting on 3 million gil right now, it shouldn't be a problem), I can't really see myself losing out on this deal, a 6th ATB bar and a bunch of STR/MAG upgrades? Come on <3


edits;
Oh hey Athrum, where are you up to now?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 24, 2010)

If I can ever get into a decent rhythm for farming gil I might upgrade one day. Doing mission 24 over and over seems boring and farming turtles is ugh. Heard doing a certain path of Titan's Trials nets some nice rewards though and at the least, those fights are pretty varied.

Edit: Well I am getting some enjoyment from trying to beat my time on beating M24.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 24, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> edits;
> Oh hey Athrum, where are you up to now?




Hey bro. Nothing much, not that i finished the game gonna try and do some marks, but since i finished the game without doing much more than mashing the X button while using Rev/Com/Med i'll need to grind for CP and Gil.
But im mainly playing Yakuza 3 heheheh ;D


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 24, 2010)

Where do I farm Tetradic Tiara's again?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 24, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> All right I have gil saved up what equipment should I invest in?
> Also where can I farm in the mean time so I can get strong enough to take out turtles?



Who do you use mainly and where are you gamewise? Taming Pole and Malboro Wand are the 2 main no brainers to upgrade for Fang and Vanille respectively. Lightning, Lionheart and Axis Blade are good choices if you want the synthesis abilities otherwise just upgrade her Blazefire since it has higher stats. Doing Titan's Trials nets quite a bit of CP and it's not as monotonous. Get the Growth Egg before you do those though so you can maximize your farming.

@Brandon Heat: Mission 7. Normal drop is the Crown, Rare is the Tiara.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 24, 2010)

Got my tiara.


----------



## Shrimp (Mar 25, 2010)

wtf
This Barthandelus boss
keeps casting doom on my main character
WTF


----------



## Fraust (Mar 25, 2010)

Shrimp said:


> wtf
> This Barthandelus boss
> keeps casting doom on my main character
> WTF



It feels like ages ago I dealt with that problem and it was just a week ago. 

Others said it was a timing mechanism to make you kill him faster, but he cast it on me even 20+ minutes in. If you can, use a summon sometime during it (best if he's near his stagger point) and do some heavy damage, then with whatever remaining time do crazy amounts of damage.

Buffs, debuffs, and switching between something like a Com/---/Med and Com/Rav/Rav or Rav/Rav/Rav for chain building are all your best friends in those big fights.


----------



## Newton (Mar 25, 2010)

If you get the point where they cast doom, you probably need to train or try a new strategy

They only cast doom when you're taking reallly long


----------



## Corran (Mar 25, 2010)

Which one is Doom? Is that the one with the countdown like the summons do to test you?


----------



## geG (Mar 25, 2010)

Weird, Barthandelus never cast Doom on me in any of my fights with him. I must have just defeated him too quickly or something.


----------



## Shrimp (Mar 25, 2010)

HELL YEAH!
this time he dind't even have time to cast doom on me
hell yesh


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 25, 2010)

How do people take longer than 10 mins on any of these fights? :x Not even a turtle lasts that long and they have a bitchload of HP to chip away at.


----------



## Corran (Mar 25, 2010)

I think you can be in a long battle depending on what team you have. I've been caught a couple times with the wrong team on an enemy which took me a long time. Turns in to a game of -Heal-chip away at enemy hp-heal-heal-heal-chip away-heal-heal-chip away etc


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 25, 2010)

Suppose that is true. I'm actually a bit annoyed how no fights have lasted really long so far. I'm sure once I spawn the Jesus turtles and do M51/64 I'll get the long epic battle I want.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 25, 2010)

current boss(that old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that turns out to be a falcie) made me break my controller.

this was some FURY

fucking wanker spamming ga level spells on my poor team.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Mar 25, 2010)

I got to where you can warp to Gran Pulse. If you take the right platform with the fish monsters then go past the save point after the Shamanic Pole, can you go back to the warp point? Or are you locked off and have to keep going? I want to know if I can get more treasure and still return to Pulse.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 12 ._ 



HOLY FUCKING SHIT! THAT CUTSCENE AT THE BEGINNING WAS AWESOME!!!




That is all.


----------



## Newton (Mar 25, 2010)

M51 is not epic

its boring as FUCK


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 25, 2010)

I haven't done it yet. Gonna go ahead and do it today since people said it's the circle of stones that triggers the Guis.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 25, 2010)

If it's definitely the circle of stones that make the guis appear, then I can do mission 51 too 

I was definitely getting bored farming the turtles, getting countless ingots and just 2 traps, so I thought I'd do a mission. I took on the Jesus Cactuar mission and needless to say, it slaughtered my team


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah... Gigantuar was pooping on me (did it before I started turtle farming), but then I got a lucky Random: Instant Chain and 5 starred it... and then I noticed that I hadn't Librad him enough times so I had to do it again T_T


----------



## Felix (Mar 25, 2010)

So I decided to try the game to give it a fair chance
And holy shit, DVD1 and 2 are one giant linear tutorial with Cutscenes
At least the story is keeping me motivated for now. I'm enjoying the world, unlike Final Fantasy X.

The music is so so, enjoy Snow's, I totally daaaaaawwed with the Chocobo music (Even though I kept hearing in my hand "Final Fantasy is an RPG.... "

I really hope DVD3 is worth it. But it seems so

Still, it was a pretty poor decision to make the first 2 DVDs or Cocoon a linear corridor.
It could still be a story about fugitives without making it one huge corridor forward


----------



## Sin (Mar 25, 2010)

6k every 30 seconds.

1,800,000 divided by 6000 = 300

300 * 30 = 9000

9000 / 60  = 150

150 / 60 = 2.5

2.5 hours till I'm done


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 25, 2010)

Story driven titles tend to be ridiculously linear, as it's the fastest way to get the player from Point A to Point B.


----------



## Felix (Mar 25, 2010)

One good thing:

Fang 
Vanille 

Fang x Vanille


----------



## Newton (Mar 25, 2010)

Fang x Hope 

Pedophilia trumps lesbos

Plus I can imagine he is her son


----------



## Sin (Mar 25, 2010)

Hope x Lightning is canon. DON'T EVEN TRY.


----------



## Newton (Mar 25, 2010)

While at Vile Peaks

"Lightning.. My head is so cold..."


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 25, 2010)

Gil farming anyone? Tips, por favor?

hope x lightning


----------



## Newton (Mar 25, 2010)

Depends on your stats

Whats your hp str and mag on your farming party

and what's the general status of your weapons and accessories? what do you have and how upgraded are they?


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 25, 2010)

My hp stats are all around the 1,000 mark, I think with Snow being the exception at around 2,300. Str and mag I'm not sure at the top of my head.

Don't really have much upgraded either. Just trying to blow through the game a bit I guess. I do have some though, but again, don't know off the top of my head.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 25, 2010)

If you can take on Adamancheilds, do so. They drop Gold Dusts and Scarletites, both of which sell pretty darn good. <3

Hey Susa, I gots two traps to spare, but I only have 2 million gil, so it's between Lighty's Axis Blade and Vanille's Belladonna Wand. =/

I'm still farming turtles, so I need a good SAB. But doing it at the same time with Fang seems to do the trick, so should I max out Axis Blade first?


edits;

^^ oh, just above 1000 HP, no adamancheilds yet then.

Whereabouts are you?


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 25, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> edits;
> 
> ^^ oh, just above 1000 HP, no adamancheilds yet then.
> 
> Whereabouts are you?



I just reached the Sulyya Springs.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 25, 2010)

Loveless, start with the Belladonna Wand, especially if you can already max it out. It increases buff chances and if you get fed up you can dismantle it into 3 Traps.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 25, 2010)

39~ Turtles = 5 ingots, no traps. Fuck me.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 25, 2010)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> I just reached the Sulyya Springs.


Hmm, how about going back on the Atomos and going to the secret place? I think some of the enemies there have nice stuff. :3



PhantomX said:


> Loveless, start with the Belladonna Wand, especially if you can already max it out. It increases buff chances and if you get fed up you can dismantle it into 3 Traps.


You know what I just realized?

Shouldn't debuff chances be the same? I'm saying this because stage 2 and stage 3 have the same passive ability 

Unless your stats (which would obviously improve with a maxed out stage 3 weapon) actually also improve the chances of your debuffs >___>

I'm gonna try killing a turtle now, let's see if I don't need Fang to debuff anymore. If I don't then I'll keep it <3

But first I wanna see how a stage 3 blazefire saber looks XD


@Amano: Here's something you might wanna try. Apparently if you activate mission 63 and kill the Adamantortoises near the actual mark, your ingot/trap drop rates are improved. It sounds stupid since the drop rates stay the same, but it's really working for some people. Apparently.

Worth a shot with in your situation I guess, you might as well have a go.


----------



## Newton (Mar 25, 2010)

^ dang

L O V E L E S S I'd say its really up to you, if you really think better SABing will make farming faster, then go for it, but if not its up to you 

Also, When you go from stage 2 to 3, the ability goes from "Improved debuffing II" to "Improved Debuffing III" so it does get better


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 25, 2010)

Higher MAG stat makes debuffing easier.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 25, 2010)

lolwut, all stage 3 weapons look the friggin same 

@Susa: Sadly, it doesn't. I just transformed my Malboro Wand with a trap and it still says "Improved Debuffing II" =[

Oh well, if the higher MAG stats really lands the debuffs easier then all is good, upgraded "Improved Debuffing" or not.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 25, 2010)

@L O V E L E S S: Fight the enemies there for CP or for the items they drop?


----------



## Newton (Mar 25, 2010)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> @L O V E L E S S: Fight the enemies there for CP or for the items they drop?



Both, also, you can use the items for upgrading


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 25, 2010)

Susano said:


> Both, also, you can use the items for upgrading



Then what's a good strategy for getting past the cryohedrons without getting the preemptive strike? Because most of the time I don't get it and then they use self-destruct and destroy my party.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 25, 2010)

When taking the Adamantortoises' legs out, do I have to land Imperil as well, or do Deprotect and Deshell suffice? Because I only go to town when I've landed Imperil on it >_>


----------



## Sin (Mar 25, 2010)

Kain's Lance is mien :ho

Though it's only half way leveled (Lv. 50) it's already stronger than Venus Gospel :ho


----------



## Newton (Mar 25, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> When taking the Adamantortoises' legs out, do I have to land Imperil as well, or do Deprotect and Deshell suffice? Because I only go to town when I've landed Imperil on it >_>



I only do deprotect

after about 400% my Fang's Highwind 1 shots it, so deshell is unnecessary



ViolentlyHappy said:


> Then what's a good strategy for getting past the cryohedrons without getting the preemptive strike? Because most of the time I don't get it and then they use self-destruct and destroy my party.



Hmm, they never killed me

I guess if you're having trouble, equip the accessories that give you resistances to their element, so that Self Destruct doesn't hit as hard


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 26, 2010)

Susano said:


> I only do deprotect
> 
> after about 400% my Fang's Highwind 1 shots it, so deshell is unnecessary


I finally thoroughly read Phantom's guide a couple of pages back and finally realized that debuffs are unnecessary.

Just use RAV/RAV/RAV until it staggers, then Fang's Highwind will take care of the rest. She's sitting at 3426 STR and can disable the leg in under 300% stagger.

After reading the guide and doing my own tweaks with the way I play, I can consistently kill them under 2 minutes now. <3



On a different note, this thread is melting my brain


Quite possibly the best thread created evar. It's so detailed and informative that I'm literally _torn_ about how I should progress.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 26, 2010)

Susano said:


> Hmm, they never killed me
> 
> I guess if you're having trouble, equip the accessories that give you resistances to their element, so that Self Destruct doesn't hit as hard



 So basically, I just need to level up and expand my crystanarium more. Gotcha.


----------



## Helix (Mar 26, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> On a different note, this thread is melting my brain



My god... the same threads over and over again. At least it is a genuine question, but it's been asked a billion times. Just like "Who would you bang?" or "This game is so linear" topics. 

GameFA*G*s


----------



## Newton (Mar 26, 2010)

I've gotta say, the upgrading system and synthesized abilities are cool, but its all rather trivial. Unlike previous games, they don't have that much of an impact imo, and you can get by just fine without them. 

Very interesting, but trivial


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 26, 2010)

And now for a brief tidbit of Final Fantasy versusXIII news. 



> Last spring, Nomura said that development on the upcoming Final Fantasy Versus XIII is "going well". It is uncertain, however, whether or not the game will be shown at this year's E3 gaming expo.



*Full article:* 

It was mainly a piece about KH3, but reconfirms the fear we may not be seeing anything Versus XIII related at this year's E3 come June. Though, this isn't the first time Square-Enix has pulled the wool over its fans' eyes. Then again, it wouldn't be the first time we have waited extensively without a proper reveal. 

Who knows, maybe we'll get another trailer?


----------



## Corran (Mar 26, 2010)

^I think we have known that for a little while. It was mentioned that Nomura and team scrapped the old overworld map because it used to be similar to ff7 with the chibi bodies and stuff and they decided not to go that route and now they are redesigning it and weren't sure if it would be ready to be shown at E3.


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 26, 2010)

Ah, thanks for pointing that out. I've been avoiding this thread like the Plague ever since XIII hit State-side. Damn spoilers and me lacking the necessary funds.


----------



## Sin (Mar 26, 2010)

I now have a Lv 81 Kain's Lance and I haven't progressed one bit in Orphan's Cradle.

AND YOU GUYS SAID IT WAS IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 26, 2010)

LOVELESS, my guide to Tortoise slaying is perfect. Also, you have more strength than me but it's still taking you like 20-30 more seconds to kill the turtles 

That said, I got two more Trapezohedrons today and purchased all of the Gilgamesh shop weapons and an Adamantite and got all Tier 3 weapons. One more Adamantite to go and maybe 5 or 6 spare Ingots to buy upgrading materials and I'm on to beating the rest of the Marks and the Guis. I only 2 starred Attacus b/c I let his bar deplete all the way when I had him at 300% on accident. He's pretty cool, but the fight is pretty boring. Sooo close to Treasure Hunter


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 26, 2010)

Regarding the Axis VS Lionheart, I wouldn't say it's that trivial, in fact I actually think they're rather important. You have to really consider how Lighty comes into play in your party; her main role, if she's going to be the leader or not, your battle speed on the settings menu, etc.

I wouldn't say that they're absolutely vital and would make or break your overall gaming experience if you make a choice, but I still think it matters on some level.



Phantom, yeah. Thanks for the guide lol XD I wonder if this will work on Adamantoise and the Guis as well?

And 1 minute 45 seconds now, slowly but surely. I don't think it's all that bad though, considering I was doing between 4 and 7 minutes yesterday. With a little more tweaking, I'm sure I'll be able to get under a minute and a half consistently.

2 possible reasons why I'm doing slower than you are. First, our equips. I'm using a retard setup which is costing me a few seconds. Secondly, fear. These bastard turtles had me traumatized from the first time I fought them. Now every stomp I think "Oh screw it I'm dead " which makes me instinctly change to SEN/MED/MED which is mind-numbingly pointless and stupid. I've gotten it down so perfectly that I can change like, half a second before the damage lands, so I don't cancel my party members' attacks and "cut my time". Stupid. >___>

After reading your guide again I realized that COM/MED/MED or RAV/MED/MED is actually better than SEN and idling around while your members heal.

But yeah, more tweaks and not being afraid to get hit would probably make my time better. ^^


----------



## Sin (Mar 26, 2010)

> Regarding the Axis VS Lionheart, I wouldn't say it's that trivial, in  fact I actually think they're rather important. You have to really  consider how Lighty comes into play in your party; her main role, if  she's going to be the leader or not, your battle speed on the settings  menu, etc.
> 
> I wouldn't say that they're absolutely vital and would make or break  your overall gaming experience if you make a choice, but I still think  it matters on some level.



Unless you're using Lightning as your party leader, it's trivial. The Axis only really has a noticeable advantage if you combine it with Army of One.

Most people opt to go with Fang's Highwind, so Lionheart is a better fit because that weapon fills out its full potential regardless of whether you're controlling Lightning yourself or the computer is doing it.


----------



## Corran (Mar 26, 2010)

I love how you guys are battling over a few seconds


----------



## Sin (Mar 26, 2010)

Got my Kain's Lance to MAX. Fangy has like 2800 STR now. :ho :ho

Now to do all the missions I can


----------



## Hi Im God (Mar 26, 2010)

I got a save file can someone explaine how I install it?

I don't plan on using it I just want the themes cause it'll be forever until I have access to them.


----------



## Creator (Mar 26, 2010)

Guys guys. I beat my first Dino. 

Took me 11 minutes because i had to use ComSenMed.  

Also Snow's sentinal, is uber. His HP + Mediguard is just...wow.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 26, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Regarding the Axis VS Lionheart, I wouldn't say it's that trivial, in fact I actually think they're rather important. You have to really consider how Lighty comes into play in your party; her main role, if she's going to be the leader or not, your battle speed on the settings menu, etc.
> 
> I wouldn't say that they're absolutely vital and would make or break your overall gaming experience if you make a choice, but I still think it matters on some level.
> 
> ...



The same strategy works for Adamantoises. I haven't fought any Long Guis, so I can't tell you if it works on them.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 26, 2010)

Anyone has a complete list for accessories and weapons? Wanna try to get them all.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 26, 2010)

I forgot how slow the CP comes in at the beginning. 

The 360 version is pretty damn good. The sensitivity of the camera analog is a lot better (than the Sixaxis, I don't know about the Dual Shocks). The voices are perfectly in sync with the mouth movements whereas in the PS3 version noticed sometimes they weren't aligned right, but it wasn't a big deal. Everything else is a little worse, though, from loading to more frequent slowdowns and obviously the graphics (but not by a lot).


----------



## Hi Im God (Mar 26, 2010)

Fraust said:


> The sensitivity of the camera analog is a lot better (than the Sixaxis, I don't know about the Dual Shocks). The voices are perfectly in sync with the mouth movements whereas in the PS3 version noticed sometimes they weren't aligned right, but it wasn't a big deal.



I'm going to call bullshit on the voice syncing based on you referring that the sixaxis is a different controller than dualshocks.


----------



## Newton (Mar 26, 2010)

I've only had one problem with controls, its when using chocobos and jumping from cliffs

walk forward

*jumps back on cliff*

Come on walk forward

*jumps back on cliff*


FUUUU



Hi Im God said:


> I'm going to call bullshit on the voice syncing based on you referring that the sixaxis is a different controller than dualshocks.



they are different


----------



## Fraust (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi Im God said:


> I'm going to call bullshit on the voice syncing based on you referring that the sixaxis is a different controller than dualshocks.



They're different in more ways than one, where have you been?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 26, 2010)

Sin said:


> Unless you're using Lightning as your party leader, it's trivial. The Axis only really has a noticeable advantage if you combine it with Army of One.
> 
> Most people opt to go with Fang's Highwind, so Lionheart is a better fit because that weapon fills out its full potential regardless of whether you're controlling Lightning yourself or the computer is doing it.


lol no. >___<

Even if she's not the leader, the Axis still performs differently than Lionheart. As a non-lead RAV, she'll be able to attack more frequently as a battle goes on, this results in the Axis being the same, if not, more effective than Quick Stagger. As for the damage done with those attacks, I'm not sure. More or not than the Lionheart, it doesn't really matter as the purpose is to build the chain to stagger as quick as possible. Which is done better with the Axis.

As a non-lead MED (which should be done and is actually preferred anyway), she'll be casting those Cure or Cura so fast you won't get a chance to say "WTF JUST HAPPENE--" and is even more quicker since you'll have your ATB Rate+ accessories equipped. Which is taken advanage fully as you can never pick a set of curing magic AND choose the character you want to cast it on faster than the CPU doing it for you.

Army of One is just a bonus, and isn't the most important thing when using Axis.



Corran said:


> I love how you guys are battling over a few seconds


Those "few seconds" pile up to a few hundred thousand to a million points in damage difference. I'm sure the math is in that thread somewhere 



Creator said:


> Guys guys. I beat my first Dino.
> 
> Took me 11 minutes because i had to use ComSenMed.
> 
> Also Snow's sentinal, is uber. His HP + Mediguard is just...wow.


Cool, which kind was it? Toise or Tortoise? And got any drops? ^^



PhantomX said:


> The same strategy works for Adamantoises. I haven't fought any Long Guis, so I can't tell you if it works on them.


I'd imagine it'd have to be a little different, specially when defending if they're really that powerful, I dunno.


----------



## Creator (Mar 26, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Cool, which kind was it? Toise or Tortoise? And got any drops? ^^



I dont know. It was the compulsary one after i return to Cacoon and a soldier is about to get squished. 

Plus i spent like 10 minutes on it, i doubt i will get any drops.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 26, 2010)

That's an Adamanchelid, haha, you got a long away to go before the terribly hard ones.

Also, the controllers are different in quite a few ways, but I'm still pretty sure the synching thing is BS because it would cost that much more money to do different synchs for both ports, rather than just reuse the same one.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah, an Adamancheild ^___^

Those drop Gold Dusts, which sell for 15,000 gil. Keep at it :3


----------



## Hi Im God (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi Im God said:


> I got a save file can someone explaine how I install it?
> 
> I don't plan on using it I just want the themes cause it'll be forever until I have access to them.



Anyone?  I've made a folder called PS3 and another folder called SAVEDATA or w/e with the files in that one but the PS3 says the drive is empty.




Fraust said:


> They're different in more ways than one, where have you been?



Also no they arnt.  My dual shock controller is also a sixaxis controller.  My nondual shock is just a sixaxis.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi Im God said:


> Also no they arnt.  My dual shock controller is also a sixaxis controller.  My nondual shock is just a sixaxis.



The sixaxis doesn't vibrate and is lighter. That's more ways than one, is it not?

And do you notice any difference in sensitivity of the analogs due to the weight? I don't know if there is a difference, but I assume there should be one.


----------



## Newton (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi Im God said:


> Also no they arnt.  My dual shock controller is also a sixaxis controller.  My nondual shock is just a sixaxis.



Wow


----------



## Velocity (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi Im God said:


> Also no they arnt.  My dual shock controller is also a sixaxis controller.  My nondual shock is just a sixaxis.



Dualshocks are heavier, made with stronger and sturdier materials, have vibration, the L2 and R2 buttons are much different and the analogue sticks are less prone to break... All in all, it's just an all-round better controller.


----------



## Hi Im God (Mar 26, 2010)

_All _ ps3 controllers are sixaxis controllers.  So dual shocks are also sixaxis controllers.  It's just semantics.

Anyways there's no difference in the controller when it comes to the game as i'm swapping them back and forth as they die.


Now back to helping me with the bloody save file.  thx


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 26, 2010)

I didn't know I can kill a Toise and a Tortoise at practically the same time ;-;

Oh well. Great, now I have 5 times chance to get a trap/ingot on the Steppe (which if you think about it, isn't that much considering the traps drop at 5.5% per turtle) >___>

And I say 5 turtles when you undertake mission 63. You get an extra turtle (the actual mark) including the 2 toises and 2 tortoise trolling around the Steppe, so yay ^^


----------



## Newton (Mar 26, 2010)

^ except for mw2


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 26, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I didn't know I can kill a Toise and a Tortoise at practically the same time ;-;
> 
> Oh well. Great, now I have 5 times chance to get a trap/ingot on the Steppe (which if you think about it, isn't that much considering the traps drop at 5.5% per turtle) >___>
> 
> And I say 5 turtles when you undertake mission 63. You get an extra turtle (the actual mark) including the 2 toises and 2 tortoise trolling around the Steppe, so yay ^^



Haha, I'm lazy to the point I'd rather reload than go chasing after the Adamantoises that are roaming around.


----------



## Sin (Mar 26, 2010)

Now that I have a maxed Kain's Lance, I'm considering turning it into three traps and maxing out a bunch of people's weps before Orphan


----------



## Velocity (Mar 26, 2010)

Blah... I'm still having trouble with Juggernauts and Tyrants, even when they *should* be easy to beat... Maybe I'm using the wrong Paradigms, or maybe my team is just not buff enough. 

I'm just going to keep on pushing through, though. I just need to get to the final area of the Tesseracts and then I can gain 32'000CP per fight. If I stay there even just for an hour, I should gain hundreds upon thousands of CP.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 26, 2010)

Juggernauts: Buff yourself with Haste, Bravery, and Faith. Debuff the Juggs and go to town while they waste time with Steam Cleaner.

Tyrants: Oh shit, his sword got released! 

Turtles: Fucking drop a stupid trap already you stingy bastards. Do I have to kill another 97 of you?!


----------



## Creator (Mar 26, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Juggernauts: Buff yourself with Haste, Bravery, and Faith. Debuff the Juggs and go to town while they waste time with Steam Cleaner.



You forget to mention to alway have a healer. Their damn wrecking ball. 

I had one in my pocket. A couple more hits. I get a bit cocky. Have my Snow, Vanille and Lightening out. All full health. Switch it up so i can stagger the bitch, he decides to use wreching ball on Lightening. I got killed. One hit kill. 

It was as bad as when the Dinos start, stomp, and pwned. It was not fun. 

Need less to say, when i die against a beast such as that, i try and find another route.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 26, 2010)

Never really used a healer for them, wrecking ball be damned. 

SYN/SAB/SAB to COM/RAV/RAV or RAV/RAV/RAV to COM/COM/COM

Granted, my HP takes a massive hit but I charge through everything and only heal when I could basically die to poison.  Haven't lost to one yet.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 26, 2010)

I've gotten 7 traps already from turtles. Trying to farm up another 11 Ingots and then it's off to 5 star everything and farm Guis for Dark Matter, so I can finish up this game 

Need to replay Attacus though, and make another 2 runs through the Faultwarrens as well.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 26, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Haha, I'm lazy to the point I'd rather reload than go chasing after the Adamantoises that are roaming around.


1) Start off from the Northern Highplain where the Behemoth/Wolf is fighting
2) Use the waystone to teleport to Sulya Springs
3) Activate the turtle mission
4) Teleport to Central Expanse
5) Get on the chocobo
6) Go to the Toise closest to Titan and kill it
7) There's a nearby chocobo again, get on it
8) The other four turtles are close together, take out the walking one first
9) Hunt the final idle 3 on the Eastern Tors, obviously leaving the mark for last
10) Repeat 

Seriously, you'd get at least 2 ingots this way, or a trap. Not to mention the guaranteed Gold Nugget for clearing the actual mission, which sells decently. <3

@Wintrale: Force his Steam Clean by debuffing, so you have more opportunities to attack. Don't forget your buffs, specially Protect if you're really struggling.



Anyways, I think I'll be doing the last set of missions, then that's it. Grinding bored the living daylights out of me, and has literally drained my will to care about the game. 

End of Eternity finally released here in the EU/UK (yesterday, actually <3), it's about friggin time I got and played it


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 26, 2010)

You already got Treasure Hunter? Dang, I need to stop having a life and farm faster, haha.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 26, 2010)

Huh? Me? My trophies are at 57% lol, I only have the Sazh, Hope and Vanille themes XD

I'm mostly a perfectionist, but when it comes to games I find it tedious and I just can't be bothered doing it. Plus the fact I pretty much play for fun doesn't help. ^^

But thanks for almost implying I don't have a life


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 26, 2010)

No, you do. If you'd managed to outpace my huge lead, it would've been a correct assumption, haha.

I don't own very many games because I'm a perfectionist. If I don't have anything else pending to be played, I can take my sweet time with what I already have


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 27, 2010)

I would have had a semi-decent excuse though 

I've been ill for almost 3 weeks now and have been off college. I can't go out because of said reason and my PC screen just spontaneously died on me. I had nothing else to do but play around on my PS3, lol XD I've done nothing but stay in bed for 3 weeks, don't ya just love the flu? >___>

Screw it though, I'm going back to college next week 

I have quite a few games actually, enough to fill out one of my drawers. With that said, I don't even have a single platinum trophy tied to my PSN name haha 

The grinding has really made me bored with it, so I figured it'd be best if I take a break from it then come back to it later. Besides, I'm super excited about End of Eternity so it fits perfectly 

I play games to kill time, and grinding does the complete opposite to that, so I screwed myself over right there XD


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah. I personally own 4 PS3 games:

LittleBigPlanet, BlazBlue, Dragon Age: Origins (and Expansion), and Final Fantasy XIII

I got Ragdoll Kung Fu for free (great game, btw) from DLC, and borrowed Uncharted 2 from a friend (100%ed it and it lists it that way in my trophies, but if others compare I don't have the Trophy Pack Multiplayer stuff). I have 100% in all of them except XIII and Dragon Age, since I haven't gotten around to the expansion yet.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 27, 2010)

I love perfecting my 360 games and have long decided that FFXIII was an automatic 1000/1000. 

It will be like #23 of my completed games (including games like Eternal Sonata, Last Remnant, Magna Carta 2).


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 27, 2010)

Sin would be proud of me guys. I already have all the Trapezohedrons I need (and two extras) and decided I was going to farm up 11 extra Platinum Ingots for money just in case. I also am going to farm 7 more Dark Matters than necessary because I'm going to stack 2 Imperial Armlets on all my active characters and put Super Ribbons on each of them as well 

Damage increasing stuff is kind of pointless late game, it gives you smaller time limits for marks and doesn't help you survive the rape of the enemies. Resistance is where its at 

Ideally I'll have 30% resistance to all damage and debuffs, and then I'll see what to throw in for the last item, maybe more resist, or Genji Gloves on all, or the Gold Watch and Catalogs.


----------



## Sin (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm still debating whether to go for all MAX Stage 3 weapons before Orphan or whether to do every mission I can THEN go to Orphan.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 27, 2010)

Sin said:


> I'm still debating whether to go for all MAX Stage 3 weapons before Orphan or whether to do every mission I can THEN go to Orphan.



that seems like overkill, you should do it :ho


----------



## Sin (Mar 27, 2010)

Overkill is my middle name :ho


----------



## Helix (Mar 27, 2010)

Gaaaah, I haven't touched this in a week. I guess I have to wait till the summer to platinum this. I still have GoW3 to finish.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 27, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Yeah. I personally own 4 PS3 games:
> 
> LittleBigPlanet, *BlazBlue*, Dragon Age: Origins (and Expansion), and Final Fantasy XIII
> 
> I got Ragdoll Kung Fu for free (great game, btw) from DLC, and borrowed Uncharted 2 from a friend (100%ed it and it lists it that way in my trophies, but if others compare I don't have the Trophy Pack Multiplayer stuff). I have 100% in all of them except XIII and Dragon Age, since I haven't gotten around to the expansion yet.


Ahh, another game I've wanted to have since last year along with Demon's Souls  Why is EU always the last one? >___>

Out of all the games I have I think my highest is 87% and it was AC2, which I don't even remember playing anymore XD

Uncharted 2 I've played around 120 hours on multiplayer alone, so it only says I've only done 36% of what I was supposed to do with the game  But still, played and enjoyed the hell out of it regardless :3


I have 3 ultimate weapons now and 3 traps to spare, but I only have 3 million gil so I can only upgrade 2 

Not that it matters much, I don't think I'll be using the other 3 anyways. I really wanted to have a party where Sazh was included (mainly because of the amazing videos of him on youtube) but I never learned how to properly use him. He'd be a slaughtering machine with Procyons, which is a shame. =[

There's no point to using Snow when you have Fang in your party. <3

As for Hope, his MAG stat would have been useful if he wasn't dead half the time >___<

and Phantom, what numbers are we looking at when you don't have damage boosters and a Genji Glove? Let's use Fang as an example. ^^


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't know, I pretty much always have Bravera/Faithra up and debuffs on the enemy, and it's hard to keep track of individual hits when there are 18 attacks going on at the same time >_> It's a lot, though, lol. I know when all is said and done she regular hits for over 140k (I have her equipped with a Power Glove for now) when the enemy is at about 600 stagger.

This game was made by some sick designer, haha. Now that I don't want Trapezohedrons anymore and am trying to get a few extra Ingots, it's given me 3 Trapezohedrons in a row, so I have 4 extra D:

I guess I can make an Axis Blade and a few other random weapons for Sazh if I have to, lol, just won't be upgrading them.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh, that's quite a difference. >____<

I have 2 gloves equipped for her and I'd be totally surprised if she didn't do 220k per hit. If she did just 140k with one glove, I can't even imagine the decrease when she doesn't have a glove on. Would she even need a Genji by then? XD

And ooh, what were you thinking of upgrading for Sazh?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 27, 2010)

I think you have your items mixed up. Genji Gloves let you do more than 99,999 damage. I don't have any damage boosting accessories on and she's hitting for 140,000 per hit.

I got Sazh the Fomalhautes upgraded, but I may splurge on another couple weapons, not sure.

BlazBlue is super fun, btw, but they already have like a sequel out, so I doubt you'll be getting the original in Europe.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 27, 2010)

You said you had a Power Glove equipped for her and you're doing 140k, and I said I had 2 equipped for her and she's doing 220. =/

Fomalhauts are the quick chain, correct? I think those are the ones I have too (currently), since I have no _appropriate_ way of getting Procyons to stage 2 yet.

And I think BlazBlue comes out here next month, but there's no point to getting it anymore. Isn't the sequel coming in just a few months for you guys? XD

Demon's Souls, I wants. <3 I might actually have a look on ebay for prices.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 27, 2010)

Guys, beside from buying Kain's Lance at the shop, is there another way to get it without using me moneys? 

lol...I've beaten that fucker Neochu using Death...two times spam and it worked 

EDIT: Another fucker, Attacus...so basically I need to beat him before he cast Doom on me?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 27, 2010)

Lance of Kain is a stage 3 weapon, you can't buy it.

You need to choose a stage 1 weapon to make it from, and there's no avoiding using monnies if you wanna upgrade it efficiently. A lot of monnies.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 27, 2010)

ooops...I meant Dragon Lance XDD I see then  I have 3 million Gils and was hoping I could save it for the upgrades stuff. Guess I have to use and buy it then ^^


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 27, 2010)

You're going for the Dragoon Lance? Wow. =/ Tell me how that goes lol

I think you're supposed to buy it, but believe it or not, I actually won mine.  It appeared as a drop the first time I was doing mission 46 >___>

I think 3 mil is more than enough for one full upgrade, stage 2 max to stage 3 max costs 1.5 mil, but you also need to add the cost from stage 1 lvl 1 to stage 2 max.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 27, 2010)

wow sphere grid, job change, and FF12 autoshit all in one.....shit just got real.


----------



## Sin (Mar 27, 2010)

Tornberry was pretty cute :ho

Just got to the Titan Quests. I wonder how long I can go before my Stage 9 Crystarium catches up to me.


----------



## geG (Mar 27, 2010)

Just got to chapter 11 on my second playthrough. I'm gonna try to spend a whole lot more time leveling and doing missions before continuing this time around.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok well.. killed over 100 turtles and I still haven't seen a trap. If I can get just one, I'm dismantling into 3. And then after doing so, I will see them drop like candy as I try to farm plat ingots. These obscure drops really piss me off about FF games. 

Really wish they would implement a better and more fulfilling way of obtaining your ultimate weapons. Not killing something that has a 1% chance of dropping or dodging 200 fucking lightning bolts. Something like in FFXII where you had to kill a mark to get the weapon/items for it (Gilgamesh/Yiazmat/Omega Weapon) and the drop was guaranteed but at the same time still have more hard shit to kill so you could use those weapons.


----------



## Sin (Mar 27, 2010)

Sin said:


> Tornberry was pretty cute :ho
> 
> Just got to the Titan Quests. I wonder how long I can go before my Stage 9 Crystarium catches up to me.


The answer to that question is Mission 41 

Anyways, I'll finish Orphan tomorrow and start end-game grinding


----------



## Newton (Mar 27, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Ok well.. killed over 100 turtles and I still haven't seen a trap. If I can get just one, I'm dismantling into 3. And then after doing so, I will see them drop like candy as I try to farm plat ingots. These obscure drops really piss me off about FF games.
> 
> Really wish they would implement a better and more fulfilling way of obtaining your ultimate weapons. Not killing something that has a 1% chance of dropping or dodging 200 fucking lightning bolts. Something like in FFXII where you had to kill a mark to get the weapon/items for it (Gilgamesh/Yiazmat/Omega Weapon) and the drop was guaranteed but at the same time still have more hard shit to kill so you could use those weapons.




over 100 turtles? You should have shitloads of ingots by now


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 27, 2010)

Hahahaha.. I wish. 15-17 ingots is all I've gotten. So even if I do get any traps, I'd only be able to upgrade 2 weapons, maybe 3. Yeah, I vastly hate my progress being impeded by drop rates.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 27, 2010)

Got to Chapter 13 and decided to go back to Gran Pulse for fun.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 27, 2010)

I kind of feel bad for you Amano 

Just make farming a multitasking thing, so that you don't feel like killing things if you don't get anything. I'm personally in this thread/other parts of the internet a lot more when trying to farm, lol.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 27, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> I kind of feel bad for you Amano
> 
> Just make farming a multitasking thing, so that you don't feel like killing things if you don't get anything. I'm personally in this thread/other parts of the internet a lot more when trying to farm, lol.



Lol i did that all through the game, only stopped mashing X and looked at the screen during cutscenes


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 27, 2010)

There's no way you could've done that unless you were severely overleveled throughout the story and/or had a guide with you, as you'd have to figure out and switch to correct paradigms and worry about libraing enemies. If you had people tell you what to do, that's your own fault.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 27, 2010)

How do you enjoy a game like that???

In any case, saved at last boss, went back to Gran Pulse for Genji Glove, Growth Egg and to explore a bit. Any items to recommend that I go after? Already got 3 Sprint Boots, 1 Genji Glove, 1 Growth Egg, Fang's Kain's Lance lvl 47, Survivalist catalog Lvl 1,


----------



## Newton (Mar 27, 2010)

^Beat the last boss to unlock the last Crystarium level


I got loremaster without libraing a single monster, either in c10 or c11


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh yeah, I know, but if I beat the last boss....the adventure comes to an end!


----------



## Velocity (Mar 27, 2010)

RealaMoreno said:


> Oh yeah, I know, but if I beat the last boss....the adventure comes to an end!



After you beat the last boss, you're free to wander around as you like.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh yes, I know that too, but by finishing the final boss, to me it marks the end of the game, all the other stuff seems optional and less appealing (since i have other games to beat). So I'm trying to do it first and view it as preparing for the final boss. Or something like that.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 27, 2010)

Geg said:


> Just got to chapter 11 on my second playthrough. I'm gonna try to spend a whole lot more time leveling and doing missions before continuing this time around.



Same here everyone is just below 2k hp. i need training on small fries. 
Guess what I manage to took 3 hits from Giant turtle :33


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 27, 2010)

RealaMoreno said:


> Oh yes, I know that too, but by finishing the final boss, to me it marks the end of the game, all the other stuff seems optional and less appealing (since i have other games to beat). So I'm trying to do it first and view it as preparing for the final boss. Or something like that.



You're not going to be able to. Like 1/3 of everyone's endgame health is in the final Stage of the Crystarium.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 27, 2010)

RealaMoreno said:


> Oh yes, I know that too, but by finishing the final boss, to me it marks the end of the game, all the other stuff seems optional and less appealing (since i have other games to beat). So I'm trying to do it first and view it as preparing for the final boss. Or something like that.



The optional stuff is the most challenging and enjoyable. Most of it can't even be done until after you've beaten the final boss - the most prominent of which is that boss with 16 million HP.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 27, 2010)

So... this strategy guide is annoying to understand.

What weapons from each should I level up?


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 27, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> You're not going to be able to. Like 1/3 of everyone's endgame health is in the final Stage of the Crystarium.



Yes, and I just found this out as I tried to push forward in Titan Trials...I didn't die right away, but I saw I wasn't going to win....

I just completed the game and all I have to say is this...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ragnar?k Fang mode or gtfo please.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 27, 2010)

Fraust said:


> So... this strategy guide is annoying to understand.
> 
> What weapons from each should I level up?



Lightning - Lionheart
Sazh - Procyons
Snow - Sacrificial Circle
Hope - Otshirvani
Vanille - Belladonna Wand
Fang - Taming Pole


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 27, 2010)

Can you put reasons for those weapons? A few I know, but the others I don't.


----------



## geG (Mar 27, 2010)

I forget the name of the weapon but I used the one of Lightning that had the Stagger Lock ability. I know that's kind of a big handicap but I didn't really mind since it had great stats.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 27, 2010)

What exactly is there to do at end game?


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 27, 2010)

My current weapon set up is:

Vanille: Malboro Wand Lv. 21
Hope: Hawkeye*
Fang: Kain's Lance Lv. 47
Lightning: Ultima Weapon Lv. 15

And the other two I don't use >.>


----------



## Velocity (Mar 27, 2010)

Sure.

The *Lionheart* is Lightning's best weapon, even though it has relatively low stats. The reason why it's the best is because it increases the speed at which the Chain Gauge fills, something that's perfect for Lightning since she majors as a Ravager and her signature skill "Army of One" is a Ravager skill.

Sazh's *Procyons* are special in that they increase the amount of time opponents spend Staggered. You'd think this isn't all that important, but you can get up to 20% extra time to take advantage of the Stagger. Inflict Slow and that 20% will be even more meaningful. The stats aren't too shabby, either.

For Snow, the *Sacrificial Circle* trades HP for obscene offensive power. As he naturally gains more HP than any other character, sacrificing large chunks of it to gain huge amounts of offensive strength is perfectly fine. It's great if you intend to run Snow more as a COM/RAV than a SEN, at any rate.

Hope's *Otshirvani* is a special weapon that I actually chose for multiple reasons. The most important part of that weapon is that it's part of the Boost Synthesis group. With Sprint Shoes, Aurora Scarf, Hermes Sandles and Haste, Hope not only starts every fight with Haste and a full ATB, but he also gains Haste as soon as he hits Critical AND his ATB charges 20% faster on top of Haste. If that wasn't good enough, the weapon itself has Siphon Boost. Which will boost the effects of Lifesiphon, Faultsiphon and Fearsiphon. So, in short, Hope becomes insanely fast. And all thanks to that weapon.

The *Belladonna Wand* is definitely a great idea for Vanille, thanks to both dramatically increasing the chance of her status effects being successful (Death becomes useable with the Belladonna Wand) and due to the weapon belonging to the Positive Effect Synthesis Group that means you can equip certain accessories and dramatically increase the duration of buffs used on Vanille.

The *Taming Pole* is easily the best weapon for Fang, if only because it offers massive stat boosts while giving her the Stagger Lock ability - which is hardly a concern since using her as a Ravager isn't the best idea going.


----------



## Sin (Mar 27, 2010)

Fraust said:


> So... this strategy guide is annoying to understand.
> 
> What weapons from each should I level up?


It all depends, really. For some characters, it comes down to "Do you care about stats?" or "Do you care about the weapon having a special ability?"

Lightning - Lionheart (Chance of instantly staggering an enemy, decent stats) or Axis Blade (Increased ATB, below average stats)

Fang - Taming Pole (this is pretty much her best weapon )

Snow - Power Circle (great offensive stats) or Umbra (much lower stats, but Improved Ward)

Vanille - Belladonna (improved debuffing) or Healer's Staff (improved cure)

Sazh - Spica Defenders (below average stats, improved synergist) or Procyons (str based, improves stagger time) or Antares Deluxes (magic based, improves chain bonus)

Hope - Hawkeye (great magic stats, no ability) or Otshirvani (improves siphon abilities)

----

For the record: I would not recommend Sacrificial Circle for Snow. Power Circle only gives up 95 str to it, and you don't lose the massive advantage Snow has as the best sentinel.

Also, on Otshirvani, Stage 3 weapons lose their synth abilities, so I chose the Hawkeye over it (the siphon ability boost is fairly trivial, and you give up 200 MAG)


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 27, 2010)

Putting Lionheart and Taming Pole together in a battle doesn't sound to well...I'm a ladies type of guy so, I generally roam around with all 3 girls, unless I'm farming Adamantortoises...But thanks for the info, especially about Snow and Hope's weapons.


----------



## Sin (Mar 27, 2010)

RealaMoreno said:


> Putting Lionheart and Taming Pole together in a battle doesn't sound to well...I'm a ladies type of guy so, I generally roam around with all 3 girls, unless I'm farming Adamantortoises...But thanks for the info, especially about Snow and Hope's weapons.


Taming Pole's stagger lock only applies to Fang. Everyone else can still stagger enemies. Using Lionheart and Taming Pole together is no big deal.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 27, 2010)

Oooooo, is that so? Thanks.

Another question, not every gets level 6 ATBs?


----------



## Sin (Mar 27, 2010)

RealaMoreno said:


> Oooooo, is that so? Thanks.
> 
> Another question, not every gets level 6 ATBs?


I'm fairly sure every Stage 3 weapon gains "ATB +1" so yeah, everyone should have 6 ATBs.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh, okay, I thought it was through the Crystarium, not the weapons, thanks.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 27, 2010)

Sin said:


> For the record: I would not recommend Sacrificial Circle for Snow. Power Circle only gives up 95 str to it, and you don't lose the massive advantage *Snow has as the best sentinel.*


95 STR is a massive difference. If it truly isn't as you claim to be, it further reassures my choice of maxing Lightning's Axis Blade as opposed to everyone else here going for the Lionheart.

Agree on the Stage 3 losing its Synth property though. That ATB + 20% can be applied to any other weapon of your choice. At stage 3, you actually lose effectiveness at 20% and 2 accessory slot anyway, and you benefit more from using ATB + 10%

But as for the bolded part, that's false. Lightning clearly is the best Sentinel. >___>


Lightning @ Axis Blade
Fang @ Taming Pole/Dragoon Lance (which eventually I'll be going for, but atm using a TP stage 3 max)
Vanille @ Belladonna Wand
Snow @ Umbra
Sazh @ Procyons
Hope @ Hawkeye


----------



## Sin (Mar 27, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> 95 STR is a massive difference. If it truly isn't as you claim to be, it further reassures my choice of maxing Lightning's Axis Blade as opposed to everyone else here going for the Lionheart.
> 
> Agree on the Stage 3 losing its Synth property though. That ATB + 20% can be applied to any other weapon of your choice. At stage 3, you actually lose effectiveness at 20% and 2 accessory slot anyway, and you benefit more from using ATB + 10%
> 
> ...


That's not what the strategy guide says 

Also, it's not a big difference compared to the huge drawback of the Sacrificial Circle. 95 STR is a lot, but it's not a lot when the other choice is giving up 30-40% of your HP.

Plus, aren't you stopping to play soon? Why are you obsessing over a minor "What's the best weapon for Lightning" difference? You've been crusading the Axis Blade for like 20 pages now 

If you like it, use it. What other people think shouldn't affect you at all.

On another note: Did anyone else use deceptisols to avoid incredibly boring fodder battles through Orphan's Cradle?


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 27, 2010)

I used one to for a Sanctum Templar and some Cie'th with a big ass katana. That duo sucked hard core.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 27, 2010)

Sin said:


> That's not what the strategy guide says


Yes, because the strategy guide you always follow, amirite? =/

Now you're being contradicting. Tell me, have you been using Fang/Lightning/Hope (which you said you just had to go against with since the strategy guide says so) recently?



Sin said:


> Also, it's not a big difference compared to the huge drawback of the Sacrificial Circle. 95 STR is a lot, but it's not a lot when the other choice is giving up 30-40% of your HP.


It could be a valid choice, since Wintrale seems to have put a lot of thought into it, I dunno.

I guess the reason could be that Snow won't be running as a Sentinel in the team. He'll be the damage dealer of the team while someone else takes the fall. His effectiveness as a SEN is further diminished with the Tortoise paradigm anyway, for those attacks that _actually_ pose a real threat to your party.

Seriously, what's a 30-40% of Snow's 30000 HP anyways?  It's not like his life would be in constant danger even if he used it, lol



Sin said:


> Plus, aren't you stopping to play soon? Why are you obsessing over a minor "What's the best weapon for Lightning" difference? You've been crusading the Axis Blade for like 20 pages now
> 
> If you like it, use it. What other people think shouldn't affect you at all.


I'm not allowed to state my opinion of which is the best? I'm not trying to parade the fact around, nor am I forcefully trying to make another person use it.

And yeah, I'll be taking a break from this as soon as I'm able to go out, and have the cash to buy Resonance of Fate. <3



Sin said:


> On another note: Did anyone else use deceptisols to avoid incredibly boring fodder battles through Orphan's Cradle?


Depends what you mean by boring. 

If you meant ragequit-level annoying battles like with those fish things, then no. I avoided those altogether


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 27, 2010)

I hate all of you and your stage 3 weapons.   
125 and counting....


----------



## Sin (Mar 27, 2010)

> I'm not allowed to state my opinion of which is the best? I'm not trying  to parade the fact around, nor am I forcefully trying to make another  person use it.


No, you are, it's just that whenever weapon arguments come by, you get super defensive whenever anyone mentions the Lionheart, and start crusading for the Axis Blade again. No one here is attacking the Axis Blade, we just prefer the Lionheart 

Also, me choosing not to heed the strategy guide's advice on the best party (which in terms of stats, it really is) doesn't make it wrong   I never said I was using Fang-Hope-Snow because it was the best party in the game :3

Snow is the best sentinel. There are quite a few nice charts in the strategy guide that support that 

Also, 40% of 30,000 is 12k. So his HP would go from 30,000 to 18,000. For 95 strength. Does that _really_ seem like a fair trade to you, or are you the one being contradicting?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 27, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I hate all of you and your stage 3 weapons.
> 125 and counting....


125... turtles? Wow, shouldn't you be a trap king by now?

What equips are you using? Whether you're aiming for ingots or traps, apparently it's just better to have a Collector Catalog on instead of both.

According to what I've read, if you have both on, you lower your chances of obtaining the common drop. The .5% increase of rare drop doesn't sem to be worth it anyway.

With just the Collector on, just aim for the ingots and your traps will naturally appear in your invent. ^^


----------



## Sin (Mar 27, 2010)

I hope I'm ready for Bart/Orphan D:

/saved at the final dungeon before the final fight

And it only took me 75 hours


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 27, 2010)

Hmm...Snow should've been a female...then I'd use that character more...Plus it would've made the story line super interesting!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 27, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> 125... turtles? Wow, shouldn't you be a trap king by now?
> 
> What equips are you using? Whether you're aiming for ingots or traps, apparently it's just better to have a Collector Catalog on instead of both.
> 
> ...



My game is broken. That is the only answer to this madness.

I went just Collector on for about 25-30 turtles before and got nothing except 1 Deceptisol. Then I went with Connoisseur for about 50 of them and got 12 ingots. Now I need to go find a chicken, a lamb, a sharp knife, and lots of candles.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 27, 2010)

Sin said:


> Snow is the best sentinel. There are quite a few nice charts in the strategy guide that support that


I can't recall one time when I went super defensive. Both weapons have their own merits, I acknowledge. I went with the Axis because I see its advantages more than Lionheart's, plus its incredible flexibility made it more appealing altogether.

Lightning + Sentinel + Elude + Nimbletoe Boots = epic flailaround, try it XD



Sin said:


> Also, 40% of 30,000 is 12k. So his HP would go from 30,000 to 18,000. For 95 strength. Does that _really_ seem like a fair trade to you, or are you the one being contradicting?


I'd go for it 

Isn't that on the same level, or even higher than Hope's HP anyways? I don't use him much so I'm not quite sure 

But if it is then I see no problem, if Hope can actually last a battle without dying then I don't see why Snow can't


----------



## Sin (Mar 27, 2010)

All I can't do is wait for the amazingness of end-game CP/Gil grinding.

It'll be my heaven


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 27, 2010)

Traps are being stubborn, but not the ingots, at this rate it'll be faster to level up an item and dismantle it for traps.


----------



## Sin (Mar 27, 2010)

By the way, best weapons link ever:


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 27, 2010)

Sin said:


> I hope I'm ready for Bart/Orphan D:
> 
> /saved at the final dungeon before the final fight
> 
> *And it only took me 75 hours *


Wow, well done.

I believe you've grinded for money/items more efficiently than I did, because I had 5 more hours than you and not a single stage 3 weapon on my characters 



Amanomurakumo said:


> My game is broken. That is the only answer to this madness.
> 
> I went just Collector on for about 25-30 turtles before and got nothing except 1 Deceptisol. Then I went with Connoisseur for about 50 of them and got 12 ingots. Now I need to go find a chicken, a lamb, a sharp knife, and lots of candles.


lol I don't know what to say, except that that's incredibly random and retarded at the same time >_<

Tried reloading/resetting your PS3? That might reset the code that decides which item you get rewarded.

Don't ya just wish it was more like XII? You know, when you can control what appears on the treasure chests you opened XD


----------



## PlushCream (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh,my!Nice find,Sin  

Well,that's something,I wasted my time levelling up Lionheart lol xD Its max status isn't too good but I guess that Quick Stagger is enough for me to level it up *hugs* And since I didn't even get to upgrade to the weaponaries' last stage,I now know that the last stage for all the weapons are the same for the characters :33

Ah,Adamanchelid,you are the most generous creature ever,giving me that gold thingy that solds for a very high price  I'm scared though to challenge mama Adamantoise


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 27, 2010)

Sin said:


> By the way, best weapons link ever:



Do you know how incredibly helpful this is?


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 27, 2010)

If you beat the child, don't see why you can't beat the mama.

Unless your beating them out right and not cheating them with death.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 27, 2010)

Adamantoise omg i immobolized it and cut it to 25% before i lose all my stacks than got K.O IN ONE SHOT I Let my guard down :bigcry i'll try again tommorow.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm actually a bit confused on the whole weapon upgrade thing.

So, say for example, I upgrade Lightning's Gladius to Lv 26, if I upgrade it anymore, does that mean it then becomes Helter-skelter? Or do I have to buy the Helter-skelter and then upgrade that?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 27, 2010)

Amano, are you five starring the turtles? Without 5 starring them you only have 1.1% chance of getting the Trapezohedrons.

I would share some with you if I could, I have 4 extras, 4 more Ingots to go and it's time to upgrade the turtles and finish getting my Platinum 

Sacrificial Circle is garbage btw, that HP loss isn't worth it. You equip that and he has as little HP as HOPE.

Also, Lightning is a horrible Sentinel because she has the second lowest health in the game. The only good thing she has is Elude, and that's only good against enemies that only attack physically. Snow and Fang can also get synthesized abilities that negate all magic/physical damage (but you'd need a spare 4 Dark Matters, lol).


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 27, 2010)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> I'm actually a bit confused on the whole weapon upgrade thing.
> 
> So, say for example, I upgrade Lightning's Gladius to Lv 26, if I upgrade it anymore, does that mean it then becomes Helter-skelter? Or do I have to buy the Helter-skelter and then upgrade that?


You'd need a catalyst to transform it to Helter-skelter first.

Then you do your upgrades again. ^^


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 27, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> You'd need a catalyst to transform it to Helter-skelter first.
> 
> Then you do your upgrades again. ^^



 And where do you get these, 'catalysts' you speak of?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 27, 2010)

The catalysts are bought in the shop, and some monsters drop them.

If you don't mind me asking, where are you in the game?


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 27, 2010)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> And where do you get these, 'catalysts' you speak of?



In your inventory check your components for items like Perovskite, Phodochrosite, Cobaltite, Millerite, etc. you may already have some. These drops from mobs or you can buy them from the shops.

List where you can get this stuff.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Millerite - The Motherlode - 3,000 gil
                - PSICOM Executioner (Lake Bresha)
                - Chocobo Treasure Hunting

  Rhodochrosite - The Motherlode - 8,000 gil
                - PSICOM Warlord (Palum Polum)
                - Chocobo Treasure Hunting
                - Mission 09 - Heave-ho
                - Mission 16 - Surrogate Slaver 
                - Mission 20 - Words Unspoken 
                - Mission 56 - A Toothy Grin 

      Cobaltite - The Motherlode - 17,000 gil
                - PSICOM Reaver (The Palamecia)
                - Chocobo Treasure Hunting
                - Mission 02 - Goodwill Hunting 
                - Mission 13 - Eternity Unpromised 
                - Mission 19 - Triangle of Tragedy 
                - Mission 25 - Spectral Hunt 

     Perovskite - The Motherlode - 30,000 gil
                - Sanctum Templar (Orphan's Cradle)

      Uraninite - The Motherlode - 45,000 gil
                - Havoc Skytank (Palum Polum)-100%
                - Mission 29 - Faltering Faith 
                - Mission 30 - Syphax, the Insidious 
                - Mission 36 - Dark Deliverance
                - Mission 57 - What's Yours is Brine

     Mnar Stone - The Motherlode - 60,000 gil
                - Mission 47 - Unfocused Rage 
                - Mission 60 - D?gel? Vu

     Scarletite - The Motherlode - 100,000 gil
                - Adamanchelid (Archlytte Steppes)-1%
                - Sacrifice (Eden/Orphan's Cradle)- 5%
                - Mission 50 - Road to Predation 

     Adamantite - R&D Depot - 220,000 gil

    Dark Matter - R&D Depot - 840,000 gil
                - Shaolong Gui (Archlytte Steppes)-5%

  Trapezohedron - R&D Depot -2,000,000 gil
                - Adamantortoise (Archlytte Steppes)-1%
                - Adamantoise (Archlytte Steppes)-1%
                - Long Gui (Archlytte Steppes)-5%


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 27, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Amano, are you five starring the turtles? Without 5 starring them you only have 1.1% chance of getting the Trapezohedrons.
> 
> I would share some with you if I could, I have 4 extras, 4 more Ingots to go and it's time to upgrade the turtles and finish getting my Platinum
> 
> ...



It probably depends on what type of enemies you fight as far as Lightning's Sentinel is concerned. I hardly ever use a constant sentinel so haven't really ran into anything I could try her out on.

And yes I'm 5-starring the turtles. Longest it takes me is 1:40 and fastest I've done is 59 sec with a summon. Whether it's the toise in Eden or the toise and tortoises on Gran Pulse, they all are being heavy (no pun intended ) bitches to me.

I'd buy one if it didn't mean that it'd cut 2 million out of my upgrading fund, 3 million if I want to dismantle.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 27, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> The catalysts are bought in the shop, and some monsters drop them.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, where are you in the game?



I've reached the Sulyya Springs, but I went back to Mah'habara to develop my crystanarium some more.



			
				RealaMoreno said:
			
		

> In your inventory check your components for items like Perovskite, Phodochrosite, Cobaltite, Millerite, etc. you may already have some. These drops from mobs or you can buy them from the shops.



What do you do when you have them then?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 27, 2010)

whats the best weapons ? anyones got atm?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 27, 2010)

@Amano: oh, very punny indeed 



ViolentlyHappy said:


> I've reached the Sulyya Springs, but I went back to Mah'habara to develop my crystanarium some more.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do when you have them then?


Then I have no doubt you have some catalysts already.

Go to the upgrade menu and choose a starred weapon. All other components should be greyed out now, except for the catalyst that accepts your weapon. You'll be asked if you want to use the catalyst on the weapon, and carry on from there.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 27, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> It probably depends on what type of enemies you fight as far as Lightning's Sentinel is concerned. I hardly ever use a constant sentinel so haven't really ran into anything I could try her out on.
> 
> And yes I'm 5-starring the turtles. Longest it takes me is 1:40 and fastest I've done is 59 sec with a summon. Whether it's the toise in Eden or the toise and tortoises on Gran Pulse, they all are being heavy (no pun intended ) bitches to me.
> 
> I'd buy one if it didn't mean that it'd cut 2 million out of my upgrading fund, 3 million if I want to dismantle.



You're eventually either going to get a ton of Traps at once, or get so many Ingots that you can just dismantle... and THEN you'll get Traps


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 27, 2010)

List again since it came out just at the end of the last page.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Millerite - The Motherlode - 3,000 gil
                - PSICOM Executioner (Lake Bresha)
                - Chocobo Treasure Hunting

  Rhodochrosite - The Motherlode - 8,000 gil
                - PSICOM Warlord (Palum Polum)
                - Chocobo Treasure Hunting
                - Mission 09 - Heave-ho
                - Mission 16 - Surrogate Slaver 
                - Mission 20 - Words Unspoken 
                - Mission 56 - A Toothy Grin 

      Cobaltite - The Motherlode - 17,000 gil
                - PSICOM Reaver (The Palamecia)
                - Chocobo Treasure Hunting
                - Mission 02 - Goodwill Hunting 
                - Mission 13 - Eternity Unpromised 
                - Mission 19 - Triangle of Tragedy 
                - Mission 25 - Spectral Hunt 

     Perovskite - The Motherlode - 30,000 gil
                - Sanctum Templar (Orphan's Cradle)

      Uraninite - The Motherlode - 45,000 gil
                - Havoc Skytank (Palum Polum)-100%
                - Mission 29 - Faltering Faith 
                - Mission 30 - Syphax, the Insidious 
                - Mission 36 - Dark Deliverance
                - Mission 57 - What's Yours is Brine

     Mnar Stone - The Motherlode - 60,000 gil
                - Mission 47 - Unfocused Rage 
                - Mission 60 - D?gel? Vu

     Scarletite - The Motherlode - 100,000 gil
                - Adamanchelid (Archlytte Steppes)-1%
                - Sacrifice (Eden/Orphan's Cradle)- 5%
                - Mission 50 - Road to Predation 

     Adamantite - R&D Depot - 220,000 gil

    Dark Matter - R&D Depot - 840,000 gil
                - Shaolong Gui (Archlytte Steppes)-5%

  Trapezohedron - R&D Depot -2,000,000 gil
                - Adamantortoise (Archlytte Steppes)-1%
                - Adamantoise (Archlytte Steppes)-1%
                - Long Gui (Archlytte Steppes)-5%


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 27, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> @Amano: oh, very punny indeed
> 
> 
> Then I have no doubt you have some catalysts already.
> ...



Ah, okay. So first things' first. I have to get a starred weapon.


----------



## Sin (Mar 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ending Spoilers_ 



SO PRETTY 

I'm a bit confused as to what that whole l'cie thing and Fang turning into a demon was at the beginning, could anyone explain?

As for the end end, I liked it. It's a bit farfetched and raises the question of "Won't Pulse monsters be able to reach Cocoon now?" but overall it's a good ending.

The CG was just beautiful.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 27, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> @Amano: oh, very punny indeed
> 
> 
> Then I have no doubt you have some catalysts already.
> ...



what you mean by starred?


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 27, 2010)

Sin said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ending Spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Fang became Ragnar?k. 

I thought the people of Cocoon moved to pulse. Cocoon didn't look too inhabitable with all that shit around it.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 27, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> what you mean by starred?


A starred weapon is a weapon that has reached it's maximum potential for that stage. There are 3 stages, and once a weapon is starred, it will need a catalyst to move on to the next stage.


----------



## Sin (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm kinda disappointed with Stage 10 main roles. It's mostly HP nodes with like 2 str and 2 mag per D:


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 27, 2010)

Sin said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ending Spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ending Spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



Barthandelus tricked Fang into thinking everyone else became Cie'th so that she'd give in to despair and become Ragnarok. She did so but apparently didn't have the will to continue which is why Bart kept curing and beating on her repeatedly to get her to give in fully.

As for Pulse monsters being able to reach Cocoon, it doesn't matter at that point because without Orphan to power Eden, there is no Cocoon. The heroes did complete their Focus, which was to destroy Cocoon. But through the actions of Fang and Vanille, they managed to find a loophole in their Focus where they could complete it and still save a majority of the lives of Cocoon's citizens and Pulse itself since Cocoon crashing down would kill alot of Pulse's inhabitants.

As for why the L'cie marks disappeared when Light and crew awoke, it's cause their Focus was complete and they served their time as a Crystal. The reason Vanille and Fang had theirs after their Crystal sleep was because they never completed their Focus the first time and it's been hinted that it was the Maker that intervened and put them in Crystal stasis prematurely. It's anyone's guess if Fang and Vanille will ever wake up.


----------



## Sin (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks Amano.

So, my savefile is at 75 hours, 1 MAX Stage 3 Wep, 5 MAX Stage 2 Weps, 999999 CP for every character. Not too bad if I say so myself 

What's the best CP grinding spot early post-game?


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 27, 2010)

Who do you think is the better synergist, Hope or Sazh?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 27, 2010)

Sazh is probably the best Synergist, especially when you give him that weapon that makes buffs last longer. His health is pretty beast too, so you don't need to babysit him at all.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 27, 2010)

Sin said:


> Thanks Amano.
> 
> So, my savefile is at 75 hours, 1 MAX Stage 3 Wep, 5 MAX Stage 2 Weps, 999999 CP for every character. Not too bad if I say so myself
> 
> What's the best CP grinding spot early post-game?



If your luck is anything like mine, just farming for gil and traps will get you 5/5 on all characters lol.   

First thing you wanna do is get the Growth Egg from M55.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 27, 2010)

Sin said:


> What's the best CP grinding spot early post-game?


Get the Growth Egg first.

Then you farm Ochu for CP/money (which I believe you have no problems with). But if you want full-on CP, it's the B King vs wolf thing you should be heading to.

When you think you're strong enough, you go to mission 63 and earn yourself a Genji Glove, which leads you to your final stop: farming turtles. :3




On another note, someone help me out. I can't seem to find mission 27, what gives?


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 27, 2010)

Also, Hope doesn't get Vigilance, he gets Veil instead...bye bye Hope! God I hate that kid...


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 27, 2010)

whats everyones current team???


----------



## Sin (Mar 27, 2010)

Is Mission 55 doable right after endgame?

@Reala: Unless you use Spica Defenders for Sazh, Hope is better simply because his magic is just that much higher. He also has better skills IIRC.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 27, 2010)

Sin said:


> Is Mission 55 doable right after endgame?
> 
> @Reala: Unless you use Spica Defenders for Sazh, Hope is better simply because his magic is just that much higher. He also has better skills IIRC.



Magic doesn't matter for Synergy. He asked who the best Synergist is.


----------



## Sin (Mar 27, 2010)

> As a Synergist, Hope is equally effective: equivalent to Sazh in terms
> of his skillset, but with better Magic stat potential.



From the guide.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 27, 2010)

Sin said:


> Is Mission 55 doable right after endgame?
> 
> @Reala: Unless you use Spica Defenders for Sazh, Hope is better simply because his magic is just that much higher. He also has better skills IIRC.


Yes.

You need to get rid of Fang for now, and swap with Vanille for leader. Your other 2 people are fine, so leave them.

Have Snow run a perma-sentinel, Hope running a medic and then go to town with Vanille's Death + Malboro Wand. It helps if you have Hope cast Haste on her first, then your chances of landing it will be better.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 27, 2010)

I am just at GP Using med/med/Syn Med/Med/Sab
grinding it out ,cause i am too weak atm.. how  to milk the best Cp at this stage? i am just average 3.5k per a battle..


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 27, 2010)

I did mission 55 just after getting Vanille's Wand and Death. This was before going to the cradle, all my characters were under 10k HP, it's doable if you do the death trick.

And yeah you're right, Sazh right now with nothing equipped is sitting around 800 MAG while Hope is like 2k...damn it, thought I could get rid of him...


----------



## Sin (Mar 27, 2010)

I love Hope.

He's my favorite character <3


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 27, 2010)

Anyone, little help? Mission 27 >____>


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 27, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> I am just at GP Using med/med/Syn Med/Med/Sab
> grinding it out ,cause i am too weak atm.. how  to milk the best Cp at this stage? i am just average 3.5k per a battle..



If you just entered chapter 11, head to the left upon entering Archylte Steppe, you'll see 4 Rangdas worshiping a treasure ball thing, you can preemptive strike them and they're easssssssy to kill. Just keep resetting the spawn and you'll level up pretty quickly. Otherwise head to Archylte Steppe - Northern Highplain to preemptive strike the Behemoth and Dog fighting each other.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 27, 2010)

Magic still doesn't affect Synergy, lol. He's just good because he's more effective at the other roles.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 27, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Yes.
> 
> You need to get rid of Fang for now, and swap with Vanille for leader. Your other 2 people are fine, so leave them.
> 
> Have Snow run a perma-sentinel, Hope running a medic and then go to town with Vanille's Death + Malboro Wand. It helps if you have Hope cast Haste on her first, then your chances of landing it will be better.



It might be a little better to go farm up some sprint shoes first to save some time.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 27, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Anyone, little help? Mission 27 >____>



Go to Taejin's Tower at the very top. The mission stone is right there. Then just ride the elevator all the way to the bottom. Enjoy. 

And M55 is doable after endgame without the Death trick, especially if you maxed the crystarium before getting access to the final level. It's just a big pain in the ass though so it's really up to you if you want to snuff him out quick or have a protracted fight.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 27, 2010)

5 Dark Matters and 5 Perovskites left to purchase (plus upgrading material/costs) and I have Treasure Hunter 

Hopefully I get that 210,000 I need for Perovskite while farming my Dark Matters from Shaolong Guis.

I'm too much of a crazy collector to sell off all my stuff.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 27, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Go to Taejin's Tower at the very top. The mission stone is right there. Then just ride the elevator all the way to the bottom. Enjoy.


Oh WOW 

That has to be the dumbest cieth stone location EVAR. It blends right in with the elevator 

I'll make him pay 




By the way Phantom, we never finished our conversation yesterday, regarding Fang's damage output. You thought I was talking about Genji Gloves when in fact I was referring to the number of Power Gloves equipped.


----------



## Sin (Mar 27, 2010)

Holy god death is inaccurate. Its killed me like 7 times.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm staying positive. I figure by the time I get enough (lol ) traps, I'll have enough gil to upgrade everything I'll need. Right? Right??!?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 27, 2010)

I mean, that's how it worked out for me. By the time I had enough to upgrade my main party's ultimate weapons, I had my 6 Traps.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Mar 27, 2010)

I just found maps over all the locations, don't know if it has been posted already;


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm sitting at 4mil right now, which is scummy considering I've made turtles an Endangered Species. At least capping out my roles was a nice side effect of all this.


----------



## Sin (Mar 27, 2010)

TOOK ME FORTY MINUTES BUT I FINALLY GOT DEATH TO HIT.

FUCK YEAH.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 27, 2010)

Lol, Sin.

Amano, are you farming Long Guis? Or just Adamantortoises?


----------



## Sin (Mar 27, 2010)

Upgrading weapons?
Tired of guessing how much XP you need to max out?
Look no further!


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 27, 2010)

Here's another tidbit that the strat guide got wrong: Completing the trials and mission 51 doesn't make the crazy turtles appear. 

I just raped mission 51 under 8 minutes, and nothing. At least I got another Genji Glove. Oh, and another trophy lol >___>


A question about the Treasure HUnter trophy, by the way. The description says "Held every weapon and accessory" - does that mean you need to have it equipped at least once or can it be just sitting around in your invent?

Mission 53, 64 and the circle of stones left


----------



## Sin (Mar 27, 2010)

How crazy is it to try death spamming Mission 63 for Genji Glove where I'm at?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 27, 2010)

RealaMoreno said:


> Lol, Sin.
> 
> Amano, are you farming Long Guis? Or just Adamantortoises?



Adamantortoises and -toises. Don't feel like popping the Guis until I have the upgraded weapons for the extra STR/MAG otherwise they'll take longer than I want them to be.

@L O V E L E S S: You just need to have had the item in your possesion one time. If you sold it or used it doesn't matter, as long as you had it before.

@Sin: Not crazy at all. Just summon and have at it.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 27, 2010)

From what I read, you just have to have it in your inventory, but don't quote me on that.

And mission 63 is easier than Neochu.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 27, 2010)

Sin said:


> How crazy is it to try death spamming Mission 63 for Genji Glove where I'm at?


I forgot to tell you that the Titan Trials nets you a *crazy* amount of CP, specially now that you have your egg >___> 

I guess you could do that, and you also get a Genji Glove at the end of it.

If you really wanna do the turtle mission, don't forget to cripple it before spamming ^^


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 27, 2010)

Strat is to go Sab/Sab/Syn, Vanille as lead, use Vanille's summon, cast 3 debuffs on him (or not, but I read it makes your chances of death hitting greater). Spam death on him until it hits, restart if he gets up.


----------



## Sin (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh lawd.

I used to be happy getting 45 seconds on behemoth/wolf.

I now kill them in EIGHT.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 27, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Adamantortoises and -toises. Don't feel like popping the Guis until I have the upgraded weapons for the extra STR/MAG otherwise they'll take longer than I want them to be.
> 
> @L O V E L E S S: You just need to have had the item in your possesion one time. If you sold it or used it doesn't matter, as long as you had it before.
> 
> @Sin: Not crazy at all. Just summon and have at it.



Actually read some where that there are some items you can end up missing if you sell them off since they have to be dismantled once upgrade or so.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 27, 2010)

I think I'll be fine with the accessories then, because I haven't sold a single thing. The only problem that could arise is I've missed a treasure-only accessory. >___>


What time is everyone clocked at, by the way? 126 hours here ^_^


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm at 90 hours very soon. Doing the circle of stone missions. I will miss you, Adamantortoises.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 27, 2010)

If you really don't want the Jesus Turtles to appear yet, you can still do the circle missions right?

Just leave one stone so it's still incomplete :3 I'm about to start on the circle as well, but I'm planning on leaving out the Raktavija mission. You just know it's gonna be a stupid battle like, 4 of them simultaneously casting Multicasted Ruinga or something 

But it depends on my mood I guess. There's no point in keeping the weaker turtles around anymore, I have 5 more traps than I actually need 

I'm somewhat excited in fighting them, though. If I can't take them on yet, I can still go back to the toises, they're just as weak as the tortoises lol


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, I have 4 extra Traps, 3 maxed out weapons, and I've already purchased all the Adamantite (3 of them) and Uraninite I'm going to need for upgrading purposes, as well as all but 7 Perovskites (which is only going to run me 210,000). I don't mind the Guis appearing, as I'll need them for Dark Matters anyway. I just want to get the Trophies for beating all the Marks, and then L'Cie Paragon of course. Going to redo all my terrible score Taejin's Tower Marks atm.


----------



## Sin (Mar 27, 2010)

5-6 second (got it faster) 13k CP battles = <33

I've got 2 of their stage 10 main roles maxed out, with the third almost maxed out. Once I complete everyone Crystariums (including side-roles), I'll go for turtle-hunting for gil.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 27, 2010)

I've must've been lucky cause I 5 starred all the Tower missions first time through (might've been one that's not). I'm hitting 74 hours and all I've gotten is 1 trap. I spent my entire Sunday farming these bastards and the 1 I got was from the day before! I actually don't plan to finish all the missions and 5 star them until I have 3 maxed out tier 3 weapons and all classes maxed out.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh, what are the Adamantite for? I've only purchased one.

Actually what are they all for? I thought I only needed the Dark Matters for upgrading purposes. XD

I got one Uraninite and 3 Perovskites lying around, and 2 million in the bank. >__>


edits;

Mission 21 4 stars
Mission 22 3 stars

I have to go back to the tower too  I'll take care of the circle missions first though.


----------



## Sin (Mar 27, 2010)

Why don't you guys just do the Kain's Lance/Nirvana trick with all the ingots torts drop?


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 28, 2010)

Kain's Lance was my first evolution. Fang has become rather attached to it and I don't think she'd like me dismantling her weapon...


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 28, 2010)

Currently at 112 hours though it really should be 92 hrs since I've fallen asleep with the game on a couple times. If I reach 200 turtles and I still haven't seen a trap, I'm dropping this game and going to play MW2. 

@Sin: Doing the dismantling trick by purchasing 1 Trap is gonna end up costing 3,250,000 gil (assuming you buy URs). So you'd get 3 traps but then you lose out on gil that can be used for upgrading so you'd still have to continue farming. If you get a trap as a drop, then it'd just cost you 1,250,000 for 3 traps. Not including having to relevel another Wand/Lance.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm finally at Gran Pulse on the 360 version, YAHAAA! 

Now, I'm going to grind to max out as far as I can at this point, but is it worth even worrying about weapons and Gil before post-game?


----------



## Sin (Mar 28, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I'm finally at Gran Pulse on the 360 version, YAHAAA!
> 
> Now, I'm going to grind to max out as far as I can at this point, but is it worth even worrying about weapons and Gil before post-game?


I had all stage 2 maxed and 1 stage 3 weapon before Orphan, and it only took me about 75 hours to beat the game.

If you've got a good grinding routine (i do) go for it.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 28, 2010)

So what am I able to kill in Ch. 11 to farm Gil?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 28, 2010)

Not really worth it since you won't be able to farm as effectively as you'd be able to post game. Don't mind Sin though, he's a freak who shits on effectiveness and makes it his own. 

I had 7 max Stage 2 weapons before I beat the game and all I did was all the missions available in Gran Pulse to Oerba. Repairing Bakhti really helps too.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 28, 2010)

CP egg is top priority.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 28, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Oh, what are the Adamantite for? I've only purchased one.
> 
> Actually what are they all for? I thought I only needed the Dark Matters for upgrading purposes. XD
> 
> ...



You need Adamantite for Champion's Belt (General's Belt upgrade) and the Magic Resist counterpart of that, as well as for upgrading some weapon.

Perovskite is needed for most accessory upgrades as well as a few weapons, and Uraninite is a lot of weapon upgrades and a few accessories. Dark Matter is needed to upgrade the Procyons and 4 other things, I believe.


----------



## Sin (Mar 28, 2010)

> Don't mind Sin though, he's a freak who shits on effectiveness and  makes it his own.



  

@Fraust: In Chapter 11, your best bet is Mission 7. I made about 1-1.5 Mil there.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 28, 2010)

You still shit on effectiveness, don't even try to deny it.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 28, 2010)

RealaMoreno said:


> Kain's Lance was my first evolution. Fang has become rather attached to it and I don't think she'd like me dismantling her weapon...


I would consider dismantling hers right now if I still actually needed the traps, since I think I may have made a mistake with my current Kain's Lance. >___>

It's made from a Taming Pole, which is not a bad investment by all means. I think I could have benefited more from a Dragoon Lance though. If you think about it, if you use her as a RAV in Tri-disaster, the main purpose isn't to deal damage straightaway, but to raise and break the bar, so I could shift into a paradigm where she excels the most (COM) and the others are doing supportive attacks (RAV/COM) 

You don't need a high MAG stat to raise the bar, and it's not like the weapon makes Fang's MAG to 0, since she will still have her MAG stats gained from the crystarium, it's just the weapon's stat that will be 0 (at least from what I understand)

I have no use for her as a medic, either. Vanille and Lighty are more than sufficient for that. The only use I have had for her MAG was landing Imperil on the turtles, but I guess I could compensate by casting Faithra anyways. Damn it. >____<

Oh well, I guess I could make it later.

End rant. ;___;


edits;
Phantom, you need Adamantite to make Axis Blade stage 2. I know. <3 But don't you only need one ultimate weapon for each character to get the trophy? They all have the same names, afterall XD

And as for Dark Matters, the only one I know for them are the upgraded version of Weirding Glyph and Power Glove, which I don't know the names of.


----------



## Sin (Mar 28, 2010)

Not true 

I choose the most effective way to do what I want to do within the boundary the game sets (in this case, chapters/crystarium stages).

Just because it isn't as quick as it would be to put all the fun off until you're done with the story and have full access doesn't make it inefficient.

It's about the goal you're trying to achieve.

Instead of your "Have a maxed stage 3 weapon at some point in the game" goal, mine was "Have a maxed stage 3 weapon before beating Orphan"

I still accomplished my goal in the most efficient way possible, I just had a harder goal than yours.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 28, 2010)

Loveless, you need to get one of every weapon to stage 2, as they have different names and are thus considered different items :\

I know Dark Matter is also necessary for Imperial Armlets (I think you find one of these though) and Super Ribbons, plus the upgrade to the Adamant Bangle.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 28, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Loveless, you need to get one of every weapon to stage 2, as they have different names and are thus considered different items :\


Aww WHAT

I actually didn't think about that >___>



PhantomX said:


> I know Dark Matter is also necessary for Imperial Armlets (I think you find one of these though) and Super Ribbons, plus the upgrade to the Adamant Bangle.


I have my Imperial maxed out already, and so is my Adamant Bangle (lol Hope).

I found a Ribbon via a chocobo, which I have also maxed out thinking it would help me out in full starring Jesus Cactuar, didn't work and I got 0 

So I actually just have to get the Dark Matters and I'll be closer to getting that trophy (not that I'm specifically aiming for it or anything) ^^


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 28, 2010)

Tower done  Now I don't think I'll have to come back here anymore, yay.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 28, 2010)

You do, one of the circle missions is on the tower


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 28, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> You do, one of the circle missions is on the tower



That's why I was here


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh lol good idea, I think I'll do the same thing 

I'm one step behind you though, I'm doing the mission before it right now. It's a zirnitra on the springs, I wonder what kind of buddies it has this time 

What did you get on that mission?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 28, 2010)

Mnar Stone. It comes with Ceratoraptors that do their retarded dance :\


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 28, 2010)

I meant stars actually 

I just did it and got 0 >___> Reloading my save now


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm making sure to 5 star everything in the circle of stones (I failed the Ugallu one XD) so that I don't need to keep watching Titan barf and make things hard to see.

About to do 61 and then call it a day. I've already got like 17-27 down, as well as most of the Faultwarrens, so I'm in good shape for the 5 starring thing.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 28, 2010)

I got 3 stars now, reloading again.  And can't you just skip that cutscene?

I'm tempted to use a Deceptisol and get this over with, I've used it like once before


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 28, 2010)

I always use Deceptisols on Zirnitras if I can, fuck those things... especially if they have summoning buddies. I've got like 11 left on me, I need one for that Gurangatch in the Faultwarrens and one for some Juggernaut I suck at pre-empting at least.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 28, 2010)

I've used it I think once, when the L1 menu was first introduced  That's why there's around 20 sitting around on my invent ^^

Gurangatch, is that the mouse thing? The very first mission on the trials? I got lucky with that one, it was when I was still using stage 2 Lionheart and Instant Chain activated, earning me 5 stars


----------



## Sin (Mar 28, 2010)

FUCK YEAH.

DID MISSION 62 FOR GENJI GLOVES, IT DROPPED A TRAP TOO.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 28, 2010)

Let's see if you're as lucky as my friend was... 5 turtles, 2 Traps and 2 Ingots.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 28, 2010)

So to get Dark Matter you have to buy from the shop? No other monsters drop it?


----------



## Sin (Mar 28, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Let's see if you're as lucky as my friend was... 5 turtles, 2 Traps and 2 Ingots.


I'm probably just going to do the dismantle trick. It'd cost me 1.5Mil to get 6 of them (already have Kain's Lance, just have to upgrade Vanille's wep).

Turtles still seem out of my league.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 28, 2010)

Mojim said:


> So to get Dark Matter you have to buy from the shop? No other monsters drop it?


The Shaolong Guis drop them.

5% chance, if I recall? I don't know what their common drop is.


edits;

First Shaolong kill, 4 minutes, first Dark Matter :3

We all know this goes towards Sazh's Procyons 

edits 2;

aaaaand the Long Gui came shortly after XD

First kill, 7 minutes, first Trapezohedron from a gui, although I was hoping for an ingot 


The Shaolong are harder, it took me 4 tries before I killed it  The Long Gui took two tries only because I got it down to 1 million HP left and lost interest =P So I went for a drink as I watch him stomp my party to death


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 28, 2010)

202 Turtles = 0 Traps, 28 Ingots.

I'm going to Sea World and tossing a 'nade into the turtle tank.

RRRRRAAAAGGGGEEEEE    
EDIT: 213 Turtles = 1 Trap, 29 Ingots.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 28, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> The Shaolong Guis drop them.
> 
> 5% chance, if I recall? I don't know what their common drop is.
> 
> ...



I'll be getting around to the Guis today at some point. Does the same strat that worked for the regular turtles work here?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 28, 2010)

I Cant even kill 1 K.behemoth. 
got sunder when it down to 10% how much Cp should i farm. Average 30k now for me half hour .


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 28, 2010)

^^ Really don't need to farm. Just go do Mission 1-17 (the only ones available at that point not including 54) and you'll have massive CP to use. But if you do want to farm, the Behemoth + Wolf combo should work as long as you can take out the half health Behemoth first. Or you run around and kill Rangdas and Leyaks in the western section of the map. They respawn quick and are fairly easy to take out before they summon reinforcements.

And I ended up turning that 1 trap into 5 traps by dismantling twice. Wasted 2.5 mil and was only able to max out two Tier 3 weapons with the leftover gil. I despise this game.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 28, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> I Cant even kill 1 K.behemoth.
> got sunder when it down to 10% how much Cp should i farm. Average 30k now for me half hour .



King Behemoths will be a serious pain until you return to Pulse later. I think, unless you do what Sin did, that those things just aren't beatable in a straight fight during the early parts of Chapter 11. Proof of that, I think, is that you eventually HAVE to fight a King Behemoth someway into Chapter 12 and you'll be surprised at how easily you kill it.

For me, having Lightning, Fang and Sazh as RAV/SAB/RAV works wonders against King Behemoths.


----------



## geG (Mar 28, 2010)

I spent like two hours leveling up and doing missions around Gran Pulse but when I get to the mission for the Kaiser Behemoth I still can't beat it


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 28, 2010)

Pre-emp him. 

Other than that, keep him debuffed with DeShell/DeProtect/imperil and yourself with Bravery/Faith/Haste/Protect. Alot of enemies go down real easily with just the debuffs alone.

And I got another trap after 20 more turtles. So 235~ Turtles = 2 Traps. That's less than 1%. What the motherfuck.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 28, 2010)

DeShell/DeProtect/imperi
who has theses??
Fang atm only has curse,Slow,dispel, etc..

called it a day with everyone around 3k hp..


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 28, 2010)

Vanille is the earliest character to get those spells so she should definitely have them. If you invest in Lightning's Saboteur then she gets them towards the start as well but they will naturally cost more since it's not her main role. Fang should have them in Crystarium lvl 8 except Imperil which is in her lvl 9.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 28, 2010)

I Have Lightling/Hope/Fang atm
should i dump Lighting for Vanille ?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 28, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> I Have Lightling/Hope/Fang atm
> should i dump Lighting for Vanille ?



Dump Hope, since Vanille is just as good a Medic and Ravager.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 28, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> I Have Lightling/Hope/Fang atm
> should i dump Lighting for Vanille ?



If you need the debuffs for the moment, then yes.


----------



## Sin (Mar 28, 2010)

I just have 1 more role on each character to max out, and then I'll be able to do torts.

Phantom, is your guide still the way to go, or have you made improvements?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 28, 2010)

For Turtles? My guide is as good as it gets, lol.

I'll see what I can do about Shaolong Guis once I start farming them at some point today.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 28, 2010)

So I was replaying some old saves and I just noticed something that made me laugh my ass off. When you first get Sazh, "Diversity" is one of the Paradigms you start with. Priceless.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 28, 2010)

I thought it was funnier when he's running around with Vanille and he says something like "Something smells fishy around here and I'm gonna find it!"


----------



## Sin (Mar 28, 2010)

People on GFAQs are doing NCU (No Crystarium Upgrades) playthroughs


----------



## Lucius (Mar 28, 2010)

i remember ppl killing yiasmat with lvl 1 characters.^^

there are some crazy folks around


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 28, 2010)

They MIGHT be able to beat the game with a lot of weapon and aerosol help, but they're never going to beat enemies that deal more than like 2000 damage, lol.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 28, 2010)

Lucius said:


> i remember ppl killing yiasmat with lvl 1 characters.^^
> 
> there are some crazy folks around



Lots of 122333 playthrus for FFXII. Just have to abuse the enemy AI. That specific Yiazmat fight was brought to light by the developers. 

I don't see them getting past a vast majority of the bosses with not doing at least some HP nodes for the crystarium or various abilities (Eidolons come to mind)


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh no, there are blue turtles running around! D:

5 starring all the missions I can up to this point (I'll do the missing Faultwarrens stuff later though) and then it's off to farm for Dark Matters before Mark 64.

Mark 62 was incredibly easy for me, even with Ruinga... I think people just complain about it because they suck at the game.


----------



## Sin (Mar 28, 2010)

On the last wheel of the last skill to max out 

Then I start turtle-farming :ho


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 28, 2010)

See... that wasn't efficient at all. You could've been farming turtles and maxing out simultaneously... AT LEAST 2-3 classes ago.


----------



## Sin (Mar 28, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> See... that wasn't efficient at all. You could've been farming turtles and maxing out simultaneously... AT LEAST 2-3 classes ago.


I get 13.2k CP in 4 second battles.

At the fastest, I'd likely be looking at 2-2.5 minutes per turtle 2-3 classes ago.

CP-wise, this was much more efficient.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 28, 2010)

But not overall efficiency. YOU'RE NOT GETTING OUT OF IT THIS TIME WITH YOUR FANCY MINDGAMES.


----------



## Sin (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm not going for maxed weapons atm 

Goal is "Max out Crystarium asap before beginning weapon upgrades"

I did that in the most efficient way possible. 

With a maxed crystarium, I'll be able to weapon upgrade in the fastest way possible.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 28, 2010)

If your ultimate goal is to fulfill all the achievements or trophies, you were inefficient, regardless of your immediate goal. You would run a company into the ground, heathen!


----------



## Sin (Mar 28, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> If your ultimate goal is to fulfill all the achievements or trophies, you were inefficient, regardless of your immediate goal. You would run a company into the ground, heathen!


I'm not going for all trophies.

Can't be bothered. I'm most likely going to stop playing after I max out my weapons.

Plus, doing them together really is inefficient. You do both together much slower than if you took care of them separately. For example, I don't have to bother wasting an equip slot for a growth egg :3


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 28, 2010)

A maxed Crystarium won't really up your efficiency that much. 
And like Phantom said, it's infinitely more efficient to farm turtles and CP grind at the same time because farming turtles is luck based. 

And after reading some comments about this game on other forums, I've realized that alot of people really suck ass at this game (taking more than 15mins on Bosses..) and/or complain about shit that they wanted. 

"Game is too easy.." 
Couple replies later
"What the fuck?! Why did the game throw Eidolon/2 Humbabas/Juggarnaut/impromptu Boss Fight at me?! Fuck this game!"

"I need so much damn CP to get this node?! WTF"


----------



## Sin (Mar 28, 2010)

> A maxed Crystarium won't really up your efficiency that much.
> And like Phantom said, it's infinitely more efficient to farm turtles  and CP grind at the same time because farming turtles is luck based.


If the goal is "Max out weapons"

Having the highest possible stats = Faster kills = More efficient.

It's simple really.

Why waste your time with 2 and a half minute runs at turtles, when you can do them in 1:30-1:40, and increase your likeliness of traps/ingots per hour (more kills = more drops).

It's like saving up to upgrade all your weapons at once vs upgrading them as you have enough money one at a time. It's more efficient to do the latter, even if you take breaks from killing (coming back with stronger weapons = faster kills).


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 28, 2010)

You can kill the turtles almost fast as possible (about 1:30-1:40) while still having the three side classes unlearned (as they give very meager stat gains), assuming one of those isn't Synergist. Then you get 80,000 CP and the chance for money and maxing your weapons (the only thing that really matters).

I mean, it's OKAY that you're inefficient, just ACCEPT THAT YOU ARE.


----------



## Sin (Mar 28, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> You can kill the turtles almost fast as possible (about 1:30-1:40) while still having the three side classes unlearned (as they give very meager stat gains), assuming one of those isn't Synergist. Then you get 80,000 CP and the chance for money and maxing your weapons (the only thing that really matters).
> 
> I mean, it's OKAY that you're inefficient, just ACCEPT THAT YOU ARE.


"almost as fast as possible"

I REST MY CASE


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 28, 2010)

You could already do it as fast as possible b/c you have maxed Kain's Lance. Case destroyed.


----------



## Sin (Mar 28, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> You could already do it as fast as possible b/c you have maxed Kain's Lance. Case destroyed.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 28, 2010)

You're just trying to make an argument where there isn't one, so I don't see how that's any different to your methods


----------



## Sin (Mar 28, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> You're just trying to make an argument where there isn't one, so I don't see how that's any different to your methods


I posted "Hey guys I'm almost done maxing Crystarium, yay!" and you jumped on me.

The argument is on your hands Phantom :3


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 28, 2010)

Sin said:


> If the goal is "Max out weapons"
> 
> Having the highest possible stats = Faster kills = More efficient.
> 
> ...



And it's more efficient to kill and gain CP, gil, & item drops at the same time. With a maxed Kain's Lance (hate you and your damn luck!), the only gain you get is mere seconds by completing your Crystarium. (I know this full well...)

It's ok Sin, I still love you. My boner for you still runs strong.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 28, 2010)

I do too... but not his logic >: (


----------



## Sin (Mar 28, 2010)

I started turtle farming 

I'm at the Eden spot (saving and reloading - gfaqs says that's the quickest method).

3 ingots so far. Around 1:50(time) kills.

I've upgraded Vanille to Nirvana too.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 28, 2010)

Sin said:


> I started turtle farming
> 
> I'm at the Eden spot (saving and reloading - gfaqs says that's the quickest method).
> 
> ...



Supposedly there's some way to respawn the turtle without having to restart every time. If you're going to save and reload, the spot that has the two Tortoises is better.


----------



## Sin (Mar 28, 2010)

The dogs annoyed me at that spot <_<

Also, I'm TERRIBLE at manual commands. Casting bravery/faith on Vanille/Fang/Light takes me forever.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha, alright then. I like manual commands, keeps it more exciting and efficient (recasting Buffs or casting -ra versions of Buffs in particular aggravates me).


----------



## Sin (Mar 28, 2010)

I do them, I'm just pretty sure it's costing me 5-6 seconds <_<


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 28, 2010)

Missions 1-63 5 starred  Now to farm some Guis, then on to Vercingetorix.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 28, 2010)

Just run to the stairs towards the door; it will spawn the Turtle but you have to deal with PSICOM. Reloading is faster though if you don't get a drop.


----------



## Sin (Mar 28, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Just run to the stairs towards the door; it will spawn the Turtle but you have to deal with PSICOM. Reloading is faster though if you don't get a drop.


I didn't even think of reloading when I don't get a drop 

I still saved and reloaded.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok I heard rumors theres some Cloud Strife look alike in this game.


----------



## Sin (Mar 28, 2010)

WHO GOT A TRAP?

IT STARTS WITH "M" AND ENDS WITH "E"


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 28, 2010)

WHO HATES YOU?!

IT STARTS WITH "M" AND ENDS WITH "E" 

By the way, anyone that thinks the voice acting in this game is bad, needs to look at the roots...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkLK67bkztE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sin (Mar 28, 2010)

Amano, where are you farming them?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 28, 2010)

I had the same reaction when seeing them, I was like "Woot! Look at the pale new turtles lol"

It was kinda weird after the Raktavija fight though, there were hybrids running around and not all of them were fully transformed. So I had to reload my save before doing anything.



PhantomX said:


> I'll be getting around to the Guis today at some point. Does the same strat that worked for the regular turtles work here?


Both yes and no, tbh.

I mean, most of the steps are valid, but it needs some tweaking. For example, there's one appropriately named paradigm that you should be using when fighting them. I won't tell you yet incase you've never seen them or fought one before, it's kinda spoilery. Hell, even saying this is kind of a spoiler in itself 

When you've fought them, then we can talk more freely ^___^

You should find the Shaolong harder and more annoying like I do, for the sole reason of "because you can't make it fall over" XD The thing gets bitchier the lower their health goes, which I found awesome and funny =]

I did mission 64 too before I stopped playing yesterday, it was kinda boring to be honest. I was expecting another Yiazmat, but nothing.

But I only got 2 stars for doing it, because I only reazlied how to efficiently play against him on my last 3 turns. Plus the fact that my equips were more suited for the Raktavija mission didn'thelp much. ;___;

The next time we fight, I will get my revenge


----------



## Sin (Mar 28, 2010)

WHO GOT A SECOND TRAP?

IT STARTS WITH "M" AND ENDS WITH "E"


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 28, 2010)

@Sin: I was farming the -toise in Eden for a while until I decided to go back to Pulse to farm the 4 roaming around. Got my two traps on the Pulse -toises. A friend of mine got 7 traps by killing around 20 Eden turtles so it's just that my luck sucks dick. 

Gonna just go pop the Jesus turtles since I already did the dismantling trick to get my traps and I'll  figure out something else to farm for gil.

Also, I hate you.


----------



## Corran (Mar 28, 2010)

Which turtles do people usually farm?


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 28, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> WHO HATES YOU?!
> 
> IT STARTS WITH "M" AND ENDS WITH "E"
> 
> ...



Why do the voices sound so different?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm probably just gonna Summon abuse to kill the one Long Gui to get that out of the way.

I 5 starred every mission so far with my new Paradigm deck and haven't had to switch it up at all. Even went back and legitimately did Mission 55 (Neochu + buddies) to see how I would do and I beat the alloted time by 4 minutes.


----------



## Sin (Mar 29, 2010)

I went cold 

No drops for like a half hour.


----------



## Newton (Mar 29, 2010)

At Eden? Madness!


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 29, 2010)

Long Gui's have 16 million health!? D:


----------



## Sin (Mar 29, 2010)

Susano said:


> At Eden? Madness!


It's actually fairly quick. Reload/Save only takes about 20 seconds.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 29, 2010)

OMFG... Roar > Ultima has to be the gayest thing ever imagined. I would never have beaten this damn thing if I didn't have my summon on standby, lol. Also, thank god for Reprieve XD


----------



## Sin (Mar 29, 2010)

Finally have 3 MAX Stage 3 weps.

Now I need 2 more traps and like 30 ingots <_<


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 29, 2010)

Okay, well, I can kill the Shaolong Guis pretty easily now that I read an interesting tidbit. If you Daze them they take no actions until you attack them against. So basically all you need to do is start by casting Imperil, Slow, Deprotect, Deshell, and then Daze, switch to some Buff/Heal Paradigm, fully buff the shit out of yourself, and then go to town, stopping only to switch to Sen/Sen/Sen if it uses Ultima/Bay, and/or Med/Med/Med in dire straights.

Still takes like 3:30


----------



## Corran (Mar 29, 2010)

All these weird monster names, I have no idea who or what any of them are when you guys talk about it


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 29, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Okay, well, I can kill the Shaolong Guis pretty easily now that I read an interesting tidbit. If you Daze them they take no actions until you attack them against. So basically all you need to do is start by casting Imperil, Slow, Deprotect, Deshell, and then Daze, switch to some Buff/Heal Paradigm, fully buff the shit out of yourself, and then go to town, stopping only to switch to Sen/Sen/Sen if it uses Ultima/Bay, and/or Med/Med/Med in dire straights.
> 
> Still takes like 3:30


Thanks for the Daze idea, that's why it wasn't working, lol

I had no idea that they stay on unless attacked. Thanks again, I'll be sure to put it to good use the next time I play XD

SEN/SEN/SEN = appropriately named, amirite?  And does using it against Bay negates the status effects, or something? I mean, with Ultima it's easy enough to time since you can see it coming from a mile away, but the window for Bay is tinier I think >___>

Speaking of Ultima, I'm glad there was one in the game. The only bad thing is that we can't use it, haha

Phantom, we gotta find a way to down the Long Gui in one go instead of two, two's too boring 



Corran said:


> All these weird monster names, I have no idea who or what any of them are when you guys talk about it


They're the Jesus-level turtles that appear on the Steppe once you have completeled the cieth stones that form a circle on the map. :3


----------



## shahrooz (Mar 29, 2010)

hi guys i was just wondering if you could answer a question of mine,i just got army of one for light but i cant use it because it doesnt appear at the abilities option in battle, my lights rav has over 10 abilities but i dont see all of them when i press abilities, so what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Corran (Mar 29, 2010)

shahrooz said:


> hi guys i was just wondering if you could answer a question of mine,i just got army of one for light but i cant use it because it doesnt appear at the abilities option in battle, my lights rav has over 10 abilities but i dont see all of them when i press abilities, so what am i doing wrong?



Have you tried scrolling down?

On the Army of One topic, is there a good way to use it? I've found it kinda useless compared to something like Fang's Highwind or anybody else's special.


----------



## shahrooz (Mar 29, 2010)

Corran said:


> Have you tried scrolling down?
> 
> On the Army of One topic, is there a good way to use it? I've found it kinda useless compared to something like Fang's Highwind or anybody else's special.



not sure lol, about army of one i hear its really good at increasing the chain bonus, basically use it a couple of times and the chain bonus should get to 999% real quick, then use highwind at the end f the stagger period.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm pleasantly surprised by how how hip-hop influenced the soundtrack is.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 29, 2010)

lol, it's not even 10am here and I already have my first embarassing moment >__>

So, I try going into college today, despite my not being feeling that well yet. I get there and there's nobody around, so I start looking for someone to ask why the place looks like a ghost town. Decided to go to the IT office and talk to the head of IT, so I go:

Me: Are we not meant to be in today?
Head: Uhm, no. It's Easter.
Me: Fuck. So it is. >____>
Head: There's always one that forgets, amirite? 

As I was already out anyways, I used the opportunity and bought Resonance of Fate, hell yeah <3

Bus ticket: $6
Resonance of Fate: $60
Getting owned by my teacher for being a dummy: Priceless 



shahrooz said:


> not sure lol, about army of one i hear its really good at increasing the chain bonus, basically use it a couple of times and the chain bonus should get to 999% real quick, then use highwind at the end f the stagger period.


You can't use both, it's gotta be one or the other. Only the leader can use the special ability. =3

And as for your problem, Army of One is at the bottom of the Abilities menu, and you have to be a Ravager to use it.


----------



## Corran (Mar 29, 2010)

Easter is next week.....


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 29, 2010)

We're still on holiday, apparently. He said we're not coming back till April 12th, so yeah. :x


----------



## Corran (Mar 29, 2010)

Now thats just lazy schooling 
The school holidays here start when Good Friday comes around.


----------



## shahrooz (Mar 29, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> lol, it's not even 10am here and I already have my first embarassing moment >__>
> 
> So, I try going into college today, despite my not being feeling that well yet. I get there and there's nobody around, so I start looking for someone to ask why the place looks like a ghost town. Decided to go to the IT office and talk to the head of IT, so I go:
> 
> ...



yeah forgot that only the leader can use it sorry bout that, tnx for the help


----------



## Sin (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm trying the Gran Pulse torts now, how did you guys get them to respawn?

Back to the save point and reload?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 29, 2010)

Corran said:


> Now thats just lazy schooling
> The school holidays here start when Good Friday comes around.


You won't see me complaining 

I just did a 1 minute 40 second round against a Shaolong Gui unprepared >___> I was trying to re-full star a mission and the hunt was next to it, so I bumped into the Shaolong by accident


----------



## Velocity (Mar 29, 2010)

shahrooz said:


> yeah forgot that only the leader can use it sorry bout that, tnx for the help



That's not entirely true. Fang has used Highwind twice, the most recent use being the finishing blow against the second Proudclad fight. I think the AI is more than capable of using the exclusive skills but there aren't many situations where Death, Last Resort, Army of One or Cold Blood are guaranteed to be more effective than using normal abilities. At least with the other two, all you do is make sure you use them right before the enemy stops being staggered.

I don't explicitly know the best time to use Army of One, but it seems more effective the higher the chain percentage is.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Mar 29, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> That's not entirely true. Fang has used Highwind twice, the most recent use being the finishing blow against the second Proudclad fight. I think the AI is more than capable of using the exclusive skills but there aren't many situations where Death, Last Resort, Army of One or Cold Blood are guaranteed to be more effective than using normal abilities. At least with the other two, all you do is make sure you use them right before the enemy stops being staggered.


I've never had the AI use a special skill. It'd be cool if it happened more often, but would probably be OP.


> I don't explicitly know the best time to use Army of One, but it seems more effective the higher the chain percentage is.


Army of One and Cold Blood raise the chain gauge rapidly because of their multiple hits and are used with RAV. They're best used after stagger because that sets the mob's resistance to 0%, making it easy to get a 300% boost with a single offensive Paradigm.

When the chain guage is high it's better to use COM for massive damage. Army of One/Cold Blood will receive a damage boost if you switch to COM midway, and maintain Stagger until the move is completed. Otherwise, yea, stick with COM if the chain gauge is maxed.


----------



## Creator (Mar 29, 2010)

Guys i need some help.

I am in Chapter 13. Inside the Cradle thing. There is this big monster robot thing with 6 legs who forges a blade. I cant really beat it. Once it forges the blade it uses its ultimate tech and Lightening does. End of game. 

I dont remember the name. Its one of those creatures used to train a l'cie. I met a blue ones in the little cave thing i get teleported into.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 29, 2010)

Creator said:


> Guys i need some help.
> 
> I am in Chapter 13. Inside the Cradle thing. There is this big monster robot thing with 6 legs who forges a blade. I cant really beat it. Once it forges the blade it uses its ultimate tech and Lightening does. End of game.
> 
> I dont remember the name. Its one of those creatures used to train a l'cie. I met a blue ones in the little cave thing i get teleported into.


Is this the one in the middle of the map, where you can go left or right to proceed?

If so, you should definitely beat it, it's guarding like, 4 epic treasures :3

3 ways you can go about this:

1) Destroy the blade first and then pummel on the horse guy; he'll make another blade though
2) Withstand the blade's attacks throughout the battle and concentrate on the horse; if you kill the horse, you kill the blade too
3) Change leaders to someone with higher health; carry on with how you're trying to beat him, or choose any of the above two ^^


Trying to full star all missions right now, boring. >___> The only one I'll have a problem with is Jesus Cactuar =/


----------



## Creator (Mar 29, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Is this the one in the middle of the map, where you can go left or right to proceed?
> 
> If so, you should definitely beat it, it's guarding like, 4 epic treasures :3
> 
> ...



Do you suggest any particular Paradigm?

I tried MediSabSab trying to debuff, but when the blade comes out, it rapes me.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't have the finesse yet to beat a Shaolong in less than two minutes, but hopefully I get to that point soon. Also, it's impossible to kill a Long Gui in less than two downs, I'm pretty sure I did everything perfectly and it still had like 1/3 health left.

I got an Instant Chain to 5 star Gigantuar


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 29, 2010)

Creator said:


> Do you suggest any particular Paradigm?
> 
> I tried MediSabSab trying to debuff, but when the blade comes out, it rapes me.


We might have different party so it might not be as effect. But guessing from that paradigm, you're using the powerpuff girls?

And since you started out with MED I'm guessing that's Lighty's role? Bad idea I think, you should use Vanille for that. You also need her to debuff, but Fang can serve as a temporary alternative (she's the only other one I can remember that has SAB at that point).

If you're really struggling you might want to consider Hope. Just equip him an Adamant Bangle so you don't have to babysit his HP as much, and he'll triple as a MED, SYN and a RAV quite effectively.

Throughout the story I pretty much had:

COM/RAV/RAV
COM/RAV/RAV
COM/SAB/SYN
SEN/MED/MED

with just those four in my deck, I could pretty much rape anything there was :3



PhantomX said:


> I don't have the finesse yet to beat a Shaolong in less than two minutes, but hopefully I get to that point soon. Also, it's impossible to kill a Long Gui in less than two downs, I'm pretty sure I did everything perfectly and it still had like 1/3 health left.
> 
> I got an Instant Chain to 5 star Gigantuar


Long Gui in one down is actually possible, with Vanille. I youtube'd a little bit XD

It's pretty advanced though, but Vanille's Death COM can do it apparently.



Insane MAG stat though, I've no idea how I can reach that, except some intense grinding ;-;


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 29, 2010)

He's glitching/abusing a glitch in the game, lol. COM Vanille doesn't have Death. As such, that example is pointless.


----------



## Creator (Mar 29, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> We might have different party so it might not be as effect. But guessing from that paradigm, you're using the powerpuff girls?
> 
> And since you started out with MED I'm guessing that's Lighty's role? Bad idea I think, you should use Vanille for that. You also need her to debuff, but Fang can serve as a temporary alternative (she's the only other one I can remember that has SAB at that point).
> 
> ...



Yes i am using the three girls. Fang has the strongest attack plus Sab. Vanille has a strong Med and Sab, and Lightening. Come on, main character. Its an insult not to have her. 

But thanks for the Info. I will give it a try. The only reason i have Light as the Med is because two Sabs make my life alot easier, plus, i have staggered people before using only Sab.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 29, 2010)

Huh? She's starting off as a SAB to cast Death, and then times it so it lands as a Commando, which seems to reach 999,999 >___>

Attacker = Commando
Jammer = Saboteur
Blaster = Ravager

The bottom two of the deck is JAA then AAA, as stated in the video, lol


----------



## Velocity (Mar 29, 2010)

I knew saving Bhakti 'til Chapter 13 would be a good idea. All those Deceptisols. pek


----------



## Sin (Mar 29, 2010)

Sin said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying the Gran Pulse torts now, how did you guys get them to respawn?
> 
> Back to the save point and reload?


I'd still like an answer if you guys have one


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 29, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Huh? She's starting off as a SAB to cast Death, and then times it so it lands as a Commando, which seems to reach 999,999 >___>
> 
> Attacker = Commando
> Jammer = Saboteur
> ...



That's what I'm saying, that's abusing a glitch in the programming, lol. That's not legitimate.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 29, 2010)

Eh, I don't see anything wrong with it :x

Same with Army of One, change to Commando mid-animation for damage instead of increasing the gauge 


edits;

I'm up to the Jesus Cactuar now, what equips did you use?

If I full star this, then all that's left will be mission 64. After that, I can finally move on to Resonance of Fate, since Treasure Hunter trophy relies too much on luck and patience, both of which I don't have right now, so I'll leave it for another time XD


----------



## Velocity (Mar 29, 2010)

There's actually a far better use for Army of One. I didn't know until I tried it, but it REALLY boosts the combo percentage when the target is Staggered. I mean, we're talking 20~30% a hit. I got a King Behemoth up to 999% thanks to spamming Army of One when the thing was staggered. Which is obviously incredibly useful if Fang is a Commando, has the Genji Glove and uses Highwind.

Just sayin'.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't think I've ever experienced multiple special abilities at the same time.

But as for Army of One, well, when the stagger bar has reached 999%, there won't be much point using it as a Ravager, making the Commando trick will be more valid, as it should be useful than attacking normally since it does more than 6 hits.



I died on mission 64 during my last turn, FFFFFFFFUUU- 

I'm hecka sleepy so I think I'll full star this mission later, then the Treasure Hunter is the only thing left. I need to research which items I'm missing sometime.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2010)

I am lost  Chapter 11 I trained enough wanna get out and to Vanilles Village
problem is I am stuck the arrow keep pointing to The big field.Do I go through the Ruins?or wut thanks.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 29, 2010)

I get so many Dark Matters from Shaolong Guis you'd think they were common drops. I need Gold Nuggets for Perovskite and upgrading, gawdamnit!


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm thinking of running around endgame with 2 Imperial Armlets and a Super Ribbon on everyone, with an extra Genji Glove on them or some Magic/Str boosting one as well. That gives me 36% resistance to all damage and 30% resist to all status ailments, and the ability to do a ton of damage. Sounds awesome.

I might run a Sylphid Ring on everyone though, for Wind Resistance instead of Super Ribbons for Vercingetorix, or Genji Glove, since he has one of those moves that empties Chain Gauges.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 29, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> I am lost  Chapter 11 I trained enough wanna get out and to Vanilles Village
> problem is I am stuck the arrow keep pointing to The big field.Do I go through the Ruins?or wut thanks.



Gotta go through the tower.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2010)

Where is it sorry? I done 1-17 missions teleporting places to places I Lostvtarck of where I am -_-


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 29, 2010)

Do you know where the Behemoth + Wolf are fighting each other? Just go down that path to your destination. Should be marked on your map if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2010)

the path where they landed they at chapter 11?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 29, 2010)

Not that one. Since you said you completed missions 1-17 this should be easier. Use the teleport to the Archylte Steppe - Northern Highplain and just go down that path.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 29, 2010)

Just realized how quick FF13 was....I didn't want it to end! :'(


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2010)

oh thanks


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2010)

RealaMoreno said:


> Just realized how quick FF13 was....I didn't want it to end! :'(



wait for Versus but could take a while.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a 360.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2010)

oh snap. borrow a ps3 ?


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 29, 2010)

Everyone has 360s here. I'm in the navy so when we go on 6-8 month deployments, we want to play multiplayer games and 360 does it best. Maybe in the future I'll buy one, but I really want a bike...


----------



## Fraust (Mar 29, 2010)

FFXIII without cutscenes is ridiculously fast. I watched only a couple, am on Ch. 11, at about 15 hours or less.


----------



## Corran (Mar 29, 2010)

Got my first Trap!  It was my first turtle kill of the day  I was so shocked and happy. So now I'm upgrading one of Vanille's weapons to get three traps from it, so close, only 6 lvls away from full weapon then dismantle time!


----------



## Gnome (Mar 29, 2010)

Fraust said:


> FFXIII without cutscenes is ridiculously fast. I watched only a couple, am on Ch. 11, at about 15 hours or less.



i'm playing a second time as well on my account (first time i played on my bros, his game) I just got to chapter 8 in about 10 hours.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 29, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> I am lost  Chapter 11 I trained enough wanna get out and to Vanilles Village
> problem is I am stuck the arrow keep pointing to The big field.Do I go through the Ruins?or wut thanks.


When you get to the "big field" (lol), try to find the path blocked by a Behemoth and a wolf fighting one another. Proceed down that way and you should be ending up on some sort of mining place, that's where you go.



PhantomX said:


> I get so many Dark Matters from Shaolong Guis you'd think they were common drops. I need Gold Nuggets for Perovskite and upgrading, gawdamnit!


If you're after money, isn't it better to go back to Eden? You get faster money than ingots over there


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't need a lot of money. One more Nugget and I can get all the Perovskite I'm missing. I still have to farm like 5 Dark Matters, so I hope I get it soon. After that the money will go towards the leveling of stuff so it shouldn't be too hard. I'm very close to finishing up this game


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 29, 2010)

Ah if you're looking for money and Dark Matters at the same time then the Shaos _should_ be better.

Mind telling me how many hours you've put just for completing Treasure Hunter?


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 29, 2010)

You're not watching the cutscenes? o.o

Or are you on your second playthrough?

Also, what do you guys think are the best synthesis abilities?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 29, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Ah if you're looking for money and Dark Matters at the same time then the Shaos _should_ be better.
> 
> Mind telling me how many hours you've put just for completing Treasure Hunter?



I donno. It's been like 10 hours since I completed story mode. Those 10 have gone to the Faultwarrens, 5 starring old Missions, and Treasure Hunter (probably the majority to this).


----------



## Fraust (Mar 29, 2010)

RealaMoreno said:


> You're not watching the cutscenes? o.o
> 
> Or are you on your second playthrough?



Second playthrough. I watch the ones I liked, but some are just extremely annoying and time consuming.

I'm so hyped for Ch. 12 opening again.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That's the one with all the summons, yes?


----------



## Fraust (Mar 29, 2010)

Yup. Pure epicness.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 29, 2010)

Is the gold watch anywhere else in the game? I think i missed it...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 29, 2010)

RealaMoreno said:


> Is the gold watch anywhere else in the game? I think i missed it...


I got a watch from beating mission 64 =O


I should actually boot up my game and full star that mission


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 29, 2010)

Ah okay, I didn't then.

But I think I missed Champion's Badge. Says there's one in Eden-Siren Park...


----------



## Athrum (Mar 29, 2010)

That Attacus guy is a sob


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 30, 2010)

RealaMoreno said:


> Ah okay, I didn't then.
> 
> But I think I missed Champion's Badge. Says there's one in Eden-Siren Park...


You can't miss it, the watch is a mission reward and you get it as long as you beat him. It's not a drop.

Anyway, woot! Mission 64 raped in 7 minutes :3 All missions starred now, I'm done XD


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 30, 2010)

I have all catalysts purchased. Now I need to go do Vercingetorix and upgrade everything and I've 100%ed this game. I figure I'm just going to have a massive selling/purchasing orgy, trigger the trophy, and then restart, since I'm sick of farming for money.

Also, WTF at the Adamant Bangle taking 3 Ultracompact Reactors to star. Oh well, it's good for Hope, now he has 20000 HP like everyone else, lol.


----------



## Corran (Mar 30, 2010)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Anyway, woot! Mission 64 raped in 7 minutes :3 All missions starred now, I'm done XD



How many hours on your game save?


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 30, 2010)

I sold all duplicates of my inventory, finally. Now I have just one of everything (excluding what I'm equipping on my party, of course).


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 30, 2010)

Corran said:


> How many hours on your game save?


I'm clocked at 140 hours (137~), but I probably only spent 100-110 hours actually playing instead of posting here, or leaving the game on idle while I do other stuff. =P

Why do you ask?


----------



## Corran (Mar 30, 2010)

^Was comparing it to my own time, I'm at 75 hours, but probably only 70 actual hours because I've paused and left it for periods. Still have about 10 missions left but I've been grinding for Traps and Ingots for the past few hours of my game save. So close to turning my 1 trap in to 2.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 30, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, I still don't have enough money for all my weapon upgrades T__T I need like 1 million more gil so that I can have everything done XD


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Mar 30, 2010)

W00t
i just beat my first adamantaimai today  without death and summons
5 stars and i even got that 100.000 damage trophy
no drops though D:


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 30, 2010)

I really hope we get some kind of DLC with new marks or the ability to explore more of Pulse. I hate this in RPGs (nearly all of them) where after getting your ultimate weapon and maxing stats, you're left with nothing you can fight that'll test your limit.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 30, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I really hope we get some kind of DLC with new marks or the ability to explore more of Pulse. I hate this in RPGs (nearly all of them) where after getting your ultimate weapon and maxing stats, you're left with nothing you can fight that'll test your limit.



agreed. post-game has been kind of a let down to me, knowing that the hardest enemy in the game are the Adamantai and then after a certain part it's just stronger Adamantai.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 30, 2010)

Not only that but the only way to keep you going with the game is the total lack of gil drops, its silly actually


----------



## Gnome (Mar 30, 2010)

They need DLC for a Monster Arena like in FFX or a high level side "dungeon".


----------



## Fraust (Mar 30, 2010)

No, no monster arena. Either give us more crazy bosses with 20+ million HP and 2,000% to stagger or leave it as is. New items and such wouldn't matter unless they were necessary for the ridiculous new bosses, a dungeon (unless it wasn't linear) would be pointless unless it included said bosses, and in order to defeat much more powerful bosses they might have to also include a Crystarium expansion even further.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 30, 2010)

I do prefer the idea of a huge side dungeon with multiple bosses. but i think the game would benefit from a monster arena like addition where you can fight stronger versions of past bosses.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 30, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I do prefer the idea of a huge side dungeon with multiple bosses. but i think the game would benefit from a monster arena like addition where you can fight stronger versions of past bosses.



As long as you don't have to capture them, fine. I'd feel like 75% of all monsters would be missing, even if they are all weak by the end.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 30, 2010)

Attacus... ugh. What an uneventful fight. Maybe it's cause I faced him with a max crystarium (fucking turtles ) but nothing he did was anything that I wouldn't have been able to take care of with less HP which is what the max crystarium really gives you.

Edit: I did like his entrance and the fact that he was fairly unused enemy model. I can only hope M64 doesn't sour that part.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 30, 2010)

So... Finally unlocked the Chocobos and even went off to the Faultwarrens. I won't actually start the trials 'til I've beaten the final boss, but it's nice to be able to just teleport there when I'm ready to.

Fang's Strength is already at 2600, as well, so I'm really impressed by her growth.


----------



## Sin (Mar 30, 2010)

I've hit a wall in terms of turtle-farming.

I can't decide where it's more productive, the half-circle spot kind of annoys me, and the Eden spot seems a bit too slow <_<


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't even go to eden. Though is it possible to return to the Park there? I need the Champion's Badge...or is there another way to get one?

Also, first time I attempted to farm traps, I got one on like my 8th kill, now they refuse to drop traps. But what I do get one, which weapon do you think I should upgrade first?

What are you guys using as far as farming parties go, equipment and party member wise?


----------



## blkdiablo013 (Mar 30, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> So... Finally unlocked the Chocobos and even went off to the Faultwarrens. I won't actually start the trials 'til I've beaten the final boss, but it's nice to be able to just teleport there when I'm ready to.
> 
> Fang's Strength is already at 2600, as well, so I'm really impressed by her growth.



Not only that Fang's growth is impressive but she's good looking for final fantasy universe.  I admit that she looks similar to two of my female friends.  

Right, I better work on a plan to persuade her to cos-play as Fang for anime convention in UK soon lol lol


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 30, 2010)

Pictures. I demand pictures.


----------



## blkdiablo013 (Mar 30, 2010)

RealaMoreno said:


> Pictures. I demand pictures.



I would if I get a pic of her in Fang cosplay, no worries.  probably in those pic threads, not here.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 30, 2010)

I think I might be done with FF13, tired of farming for traps that never drop.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 30, 2010)

They don't drop for wimps. Real men get Traps.


----------



## masterriku (Mar 30, 2010)

.......


I don't think I want to be a real man anymore if that is true.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 30, 2010)

Do you have what it takes to kill around 270~ turtles for 2 traps?


----------



## Fraust (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm a real man. 

I went from getting raped by the little dogs in the Steppe to being able to take down the BKvs.Megolo combo in less than a minute in a couple of hours. Have almost everyone's main roles maxed (as far as I can at this early point of Ch. 11) and I am excited to get to the post-game, I just don't want to have any trouble with parts I did in the first playthrough.

Fucking Barthandelus, I will show you your place this time.


----------



## Sin (Mar 30, 2010)

Heck yeah Fraust, doin' it right.

Farming/Grinding <3


----------



## Creator (Mar 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I made all the way upto Orphan second form who i had to stagger. And then i was stuck because i had two Ravager and Fang. 




Needless to say, i died 4 times and i threw my controller.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 31, 2010)

I've been farming dark matters. What items should I be looking to upgrade first?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd probably upgrade the General's Belt or the Power Gloves. Though if you're farming dark matters, don't really need the extra perks from the items.

And fucking damn, Vercingetorix has been the only thing to give me problems (good thing I suppose since he is the last mark). Killed me 3 times already when he was near death by doing a constant barrage on just my party leader. Really annoying how we can't move our characters away from each other.. getting smacked by an AoE move because your character likes to stay right behind the SEN is irritating.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 31, 2010)

Creator said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, why did you get stuck? Are you saying that was your only Paradigm or your team was like... Snow, Sazh, and Fang equalling no medic?


----------



## Creator (Mar 31, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Wait, why did you get stuck? Are you saying that was your only Paradigm or your team was like... Snow, Sazh, and Fang equalling no medic?



No. I had a medic, but it was deemed pointless because i ran out of time. I dont know how. Dont ask. It wasnt nice.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 31, 2010)

Well.. after changing my paradigm's a bit, ole Vercing' was stupid easy. :x Went down in 3 1/2 mins. Only have Treasure Hunter left but I leaving that for muchhhh later. Testing my luck on Turtles again is gonna give me an ulcer.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 31, 2010)

I have everything done except beating Vercingetorix. I'm hoping I manage to 5 star him on my first run so I unlock Treasure Hunter, L'Cie Paragon, and two other trophies simultaneously, b/c it makes me feel cool.


----------



## Tex (Mar 31, 2010)

I shouldn't even be reading this thread because I have yet to finish my first run through.

But I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 31, 2010)

At the tower! =D

I have the main roles maxed as far as I can and haven't done a single mission. 

Post-game is gonna be so much fun, why can't it come sooner.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn, the way I just massacred that Fal'Cie, I don't know how I didn't get five stars. He used Firestorm twice, neither time doing much damage and only got Hope lower than half health once. I staggered him twice within 40 seconds of each other and it was a one-sided fight.

Grinding is the most beautiful way to get payback on bitchass bosses.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 1, 2010)

There is a renting market you know.


----------



## geG (Apr 1, 2010)

Creator said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't get it. When you die and retry you're given the chance to change your battle team and paradigms so couldn't you fix it there?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 1, 2010)

Creator believes that a fictional old lady character disguised as a young woman is in love with him and isn't old.

Don't try to rationalize what he does or says, Geg.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 1, 2010)

The Platinum Ingots are only used for selling? Also do multiple Catalogs of the same type stack? I haven't tried killing am Adamantoise before and i nailed a 5 star one in my first try, they're kinda easy to kill at this lvl.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 1, 2010)

What's the best weapon?
For Fang and Light to upgrade to max?


----------



## RealaMoreno (Apr 1, 2010)

Athrum said:


> The Platinum Ingots are only used for selling? Also do multiple Catalogs of the same type stack? I haven't tried killing am Adamantoise before and i nailed a 5 star one in my first try, they're kinda easy to kill at this lvl.



No they do not.


As far Fang and Light's best weapon, it depends on what role you want them to play.

Lionheart for quickstaggering. (From what I've read, I don't use Light as much as I want to.)

I'd say Taming Pole for Fang if you're using her as a Commando/Attacker.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 1, 2010)

I can't believe how easy these "long fights"/bosses are for my current team.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 1, 2010)

Having finally gotten around to beating the game (I must admit that the penultimate fight had some seriously annoying parts, whereas the ultimate battle was far too easy), I put Final Fantasy XIII joint third with Final Fantasy X in my favourite FF rankings. Such a great game. Loved it completely.

And there's still tonnes for me to do in Gran Pulse!


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 2, 2010)

Now in the snow plains wonder what's the best accesory to upgrade
any thoughts?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh, baby! Beat all forms of the final boss on my first try this time and five starred the final form!

Time for some serious epic post-game stuff.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Apr 2, 2010)

i just found out that you can redo the final battle and watch the last cgi cutscene over and over again > Awesome


----------



## Fraust (Apr 2, 2010)

Okay, both the strategy guide and the search function are being stupid.

How do I make the Adamantortoises appear? I think I remember reading it was a mission, but I wanna know which exactly to make sure.

EDIT:  I just fought one (which is gonna be annoying to respawn) and luckily Death got it eventually. Fucker barely did half damage when I tried Light/Fang/Hope, but when I realize they don't have Death and switch to Van/Light/Hope he can kill Light and Hope in his first attack.

   This is so frustratingly epic and awesome.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 2, 2010)

Almost reached Orphan will finsih tommorow 
,oh forget my accesory question now I know what's the best after I got to the stage where I got the lab shop


----------



## Fraust (Apr 2, 2010)

Lol@ me getting a 7 second kill on an Adamantortoise. Death hit on its first use. 

I'm getting Traps, but not ingots. I can't go on without money.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh, just checking. There is nothing like the chests and zodiac spear in XII is there?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 3, 2010)

So which Parent decided to give Hope a girl's name...because i find it hilarious.

Speaking of Hope I wouldn't have realized he was angry at Snow if the Journal didn't point it out, because he didn't seem that way in the few cutscenes before we got into the dungeon.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 3, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Speaking of Hope I wouldn't have realized he was angry at Snow if the Journal didn't point it out, because he didn't seem that way in the few cutscenes before we got into the dungeon.



That's because he was a pussy at first. 

I like how he and Snow grow, personally.


----------



## Sin (Apr 3, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Okay, both the strategy guide and the search function are being stupid.
> 
> How do I make the Adamantortoises appear? I think I remember reading it was a mission, but I wanna know which exactly to make sure.
> 
> ...


In Eden, where the one tort smashes through the glass, there's one right next to a savepoint.

Kill it, if no drop, select -> reload, try again.
If drop, save, then select -> reload, fight again.

Reload/Save only takes about 20 seconds. I've found that to be the least annoying of the torts.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 3, 2010)

Sin said:


> In Eden, where the one tort smashes through the glass, there's one right next to a savepoint.
> 
> Kill it, if no drop, select -> reload, try again.
> If drop, save, then select -> reload, fight again.
> ...



The problem isn't respawning it. It doesn't bother me as of now. I can't kill it without Death yet (I guess I'm not strong enough?), but I'd really like to use the CP from these fights and the drops to get Gil and upgrade weapons.

I can't imagine fucking Toises and Guis. 

EDIT: Lol, so I'm doing the one at Eden now because I can't be fucked to spend money on manufacturing Ethersol and it's working out great. Hopefully the Ingots fall enough for me to buy plenty of Fortisol.


----------



## Vai (Apr 3, 2010)

Sazh is the greatest character ever. 


Of course I knew that since the begining 


but after taking out those adamantortoises with his blitz I just felt I a need to express my love for him again 



----
only those 2 rikatvija's thingies left. 
damn they're a pain in the ass.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 3, 2010)

Right, I've finished Heavy Rain and now I'm gonna play this game(gonna buy it tommorow), then God of War.  How long is FF XIII btw? 100 hours?


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 3, 2010)

I Took about a month because of other stuffs 
I was almost done with Orphan today before my mum nag me off. so i'll finish tommorow 
to get every weapon.accesory do you need to upgrade everything?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 3, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> Right, I've finished Heavy Rain and now I'm gonna play this game(gonna buy it tommorow), then God of War.  How long is FF XIII btw? 100 hours?



I'm at 80 hours and I've still got plenty to do.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 3, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> -snip-
> to get every weapon.accesory do you need to upgrade everything?



With weapons i know you have to upgrade everything to at least stage 2


----------



## vegitabo (Apr 4, 2010)

8 hours and only 1 trap mad


----------



## Corran (Apr 4, 2010)

So I finished the titan circle of missions and then the big turtles got stronger!  Thank god I had a save before I finished it because those turtles were fuckers. I can't try and farm those ones.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm going to go beat Mark 64 today and then I'll have 100%ed the game. Took about 100 hours total.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Apr 4, 2010)

There is so many things wrong with this game. I mean wtf was SE thinking with the story they try to feed us. I just expected much more then this. Beat the game and all 64 missions in about 60 hours......overall I would give the game 7/10.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 4, 2010)

i beat it. so easy i didnt even die on first try o_o


----------



## Fraust (Apr 4, 2010)

Friends are giving up on their 360s (which gives me little reason to care for it since it excels in online community) so looks like I'll be starting from where I left off in the PS3 version and going for every trophy.

Terribly weak team, literally no weapons or equipment, all the missions to re-do (with no teleportations or chocobos), and the lack of the ability to kill turtles.

I'm as excited as I was when I did it the first time.  Is that bad?


----------



## Creator (Apr 4, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I'm as excited as I was when I did it the first time.  Is that bad?



If thats true, then the game has served its purpose.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm currently on 11 chapter and I like this game *much* more than FFX/FFX-2/FFXII. After reading a lot of negative feedback before the english release came out I thought that I'd like FF XIII even less then FF games on PS2. But I was surprised in a good way, even the dub is quite good especially if you compare it to other jrpg. Definitely not the best jrpg on the current gen, but far from bad too.

P.S. Sazh is the best character  All others are equally good to me. The first FF game where I liked all companions as fighters and as characters.


----------



## Angelus (Apr 6, 2010)

^ I agree with everything in this post, except that, in my opinion, I think FFXIII is actually the best JRPG on the current gen systems right now (at least until Persona 5 is released - one can hope, right? )

I'm also on Chapter 11 now, got my ass kicked by Bart II, because of Doom. I hate this spell, especially because this is such a long fight too and not even Dispelga can cancel it. Gonna level up my weapons and try again tomorrow, hope it will work out.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 6, 2010)

Whos Bart II


----------



## Angelus (Apr 6, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Whos Bart II




*Spoiler*: __ 



Barthandelus. You fight him a second time in Oerba.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh i just call him baldy

I Beat him easily which i was suprised
Finish the game easily too suprised i won on my first try.Amost got kill when he debuff my ass off at the end. Recovered with Summon 

Light/Hope/Fang

Rav/Rav/Com
Med/Med/Sab
Med/Syn/Sab
Rav/Med/Com xD


----------



## Creator (Apr 6, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Oh i just call him baldy
> 
> I Beat him easily which i was suprised
> Finish the game easily too suprised i won on my first try.Amost got kill when he debuff my ass off at the end. Recovered with Summon
> ...



From experience, having Light as a medic is horrible. She is a very versitile character, the most versitile in the game, second being Fang, but her best Medic heal is Cura, which compared to the likes of Vanille and Hope are pity full.

Although i did get a great kick out of MedSabSab. Completely destroyed opponents like that. Staggered a ton of them with that aswell.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 6, 2010)

Wolfwood said:


> ^ I agree with everything in this post, except that, in my opinion, I think FFXIII is actually the best JRPG on the current gen systems right now (at least until Persona 5 is released - one can hope, right? )



Lost Odyssey was better in almost everything except for combat and graphics.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 6, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Lost Odyssey was better in almost everything except for combat and graphics.



I agree, the combat wasn't so much bad as it was just really slow.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 6, 2010)

Creator said:


> From experience, having Light as a medic is horrible. She is a very versitile character, the most versitile in the game, second being Fang, but her best Medic heal is Cura, which compared to the likes of Vanille and Hope are pity full.
> 
> Although i did get a great kick out of MedSabSab. Completely destroyed opponents like that. Staggered a ton of them with that aswell.



IKR I Always had to go MedMedSab when she fails from time to time.
MedSabSab is great too. But I Find sometimes when you face debuffers. I Find veil and protect useful last lot longer,bravery and faith came in handy after Fang debuff it with deprotect and dispell. So i can stag it faster. Had Fang's stag lock and Light's Stags faster So either way it works xD. I Find Snow useless now, I Thought hes Strength was pretty high but other than that useless.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Apr 7, 2010)

Argh...this game was extremely disapointing, why did it have such high scores...argh


----------



## Inugami (Apr 7, 2010)

Ark 16.5 said:


> Argh...this game was extremely disapointing, why did it have such high scores...argh



Because it has FF in the title , I'm playing the game and seriously whats the big deal with Grand Pulse? 

Isn't just The Calm Lands but much  bigger with roaming monsters and quest points where you kill X monster and get Y reward?... I don't get why that section is so hyped by the fans.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 7, 2010)

i didn't like Grand Pulse, i prefer everything leading up to it. I think people like it for the grind, i myself don't mind grinding as long as the game gives you some incentive to doing it; this game lacked that for me.

Edit: this game needed a mini-game, i like final fantasy mini-games.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 7, 2010)

As long as it's not another retarded card minigame.


----------



## geG (Apr 7, 2010)

Creator said:


> From experience, having Light as a medic is horrible. She is a very versitile character, the most versitile in the game, second being Fang, but her best Medic heal is Cura, which compared to the likes of Vanille and Hope are pity full.
> 
> Although i did get a great kick out of MedSabSab. Completely destroyed opponents like that. Staggered a ton of them with that aswell.



Pff, I went my whole first playthrough with Lightning as my only medic 

Though yeah she's still a pretty crappy medic.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 7, 2010)

amg ff14 ost leaked


----------



## Stalin (Apr 7, 2010)

What do you guy's think aout yahyzee;s review of FF13?


----------



## Angelus (Apr 7, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Lost Odyssey was better in almost everything except for combat and graphics.



Guess I should have said the best JRPG I've played this generation on my PS3. Never played Lost Odyssey, 'cause I have no 360. I'm all for multi-platform games. It sucks when you can't play good games just because you don't have the right console.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 7, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> What do you guy's think aout yahyzee;s review of FF13?



I thought it was funny, but i can't really agree with him as he only played 5 hours of it.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 7, 2010)

Wolfwood said:


> Guess I should have said the best JRPG I've played this generation on my PS3. Never played Lost Odyssey, 'cause I have no 360. I'm all for multi-platform games. It sucks when you can't play good games just because you don't have the right console.



The fact that it's better should be incentive to get a 360.

@the people above: Gran Pulse wasn't so much about just being open space and all that it's how beautiful it looked, for me atleast. Sure all the areas looked nice, but Gran Pulse was fucking GRAND. I don't know what TVs everyone is playing on, but full 1080p on my simple 32" was absolutely incredible seeing giant adamanchelids walking around in the distance and Titan roaming in the background with Cocoon in the air and just various creatures all just living. Obviously this is the PS3 version I'm talking about because the 360 version has such bad fucking slowdown it ruins the beauty of the game.


----------



## Angelus (Apr 7, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I thought it was funny, but i can't really agree with him as he only played 5 hours of it.



I'm surprised he even lasted for 5 hours 

One thing I agree with him though, that it's annoying that you constantly have to read the Datalog, 'cause it contains a lot of important details to the story. You get the feeling that SE was just too lazy to incorporate that infomation into a few cutscenes, even if it would just be dialog and no action.



Fraust said:


> The fact that it's better should be incentive to get a 360.



You act like it's a fact that LO is the better game, although it's simply a matter of opinion. Also, I'm not Kind Midas, so getting a 360 is out of question. As I said, multi-platform games are the future (at least I hope so).


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 7, 2010)

I love watching things on Gran Pulse, the animals fighting each other, running around, flying around, etc. It's just so lively.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 7, 2010)

Wolfwood said:


> You act like it's a fact that LO is the better game, although it's simply a matter of opinion. Also, I'm not Kind Midas, so getting a 360 is out of question. As I said, multi-platform games are the future (at least I hope so).



Did I not state in my post it was a fact? Any true RPGer will tell you that LO was better in a large majority of the things it did. If it had the name 'Final Fantasy' attached to it reviewers would have as well.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Apr 7, 2010)

Argh...god i hated this game...argh


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 7, 2010)

Just beat this game earlier today. (Was busy with other games) 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, wasn't expecting that ending. Vanille and Fang.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 7, 2010)

hey guys i know im late. can anyone give me the rundown on what Versus 13 is about so far.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 8, 2010)

Just beat the game finally. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



damn ending almost made me cry


----------



## Gnome (Apr 8, 2010)

I didn't like the ending that much, i prefer it in Rpg's when they show what happens to the characters afterward, this game just sort of ended...


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 8, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I didn't like the ending that much, i prefer it in Rpg's when they show what happens to the characters afterward, this game just sort of ended...



Really? I quite liked it very much. Leaves it open for a second one possibly.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 8, 2010)

Completely agree with Gnome on Fire. It ended without really answering my questions. They  said they might want to make a sequel, though, so maybe that's why?

I think I liked LO a lot better because of the fucking ending that both left me wanting more, but satisfied me like a Thanksgiving feast.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 8, 2010)

It was an open ended ending. It leaves rooms for a sequel or allowing the player to fill in the blanks. 

I didn't think much of the game's logo till the ending.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 8, 2010)

Ark 16.5 said:


> Argh...god i hated this game...argh



Me too.

Good thing i only hired it.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 8, 2010)

Has Square ever made a sequel (not counting the atrocity that was X-2)


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 8, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Has Square ever made a sequel (not counting the atrocity that was X-2)



Final Fantasy XII: Revenant Wings
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles x5


----------



## Gnome (Apr 8, 2010)

Haven't played those

Are they direct sequel's or spinoffs? like, do the stories in those games start where the last game left off?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah, and they said that since they have the combat system down they'd just have to improve on it not start from scratch (which they said was very boring) so they could focus a lot more on the story and expanding the world.

If it wasn't a shitfest, I actually think a sequel to this game could be better than the original.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 8, 2010)

for some reason i'm really looking forward to Versus XIII, i really like the setting.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 8, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> for some reason i'm really looking forward to Versus XIII, i really like the setting.



Whatchu talkin' 'bout "for some reason"?  Versus is gonna be better than watching a fight between Chuck Norris and Kamina.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 8, 2010)

with the name "Versus" it makes it feel sort of spinoff-ish, and with final fantasy i only ever actually like the main numbered series.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 8, 2010)

So just pretend it's not? For example, I don't play the MMO FFs, therefore LO was my XI and this will be my XIV. It's really not that hard, especially since Versus is getting as much attention as a numbered one (and has all the best working on it).


----------



## Gnome (Apr 8, 2010)

i can't do that, it's like i have OCD.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 8, 2010)

Versus? Nothing but the next Advent Children/ Kingdom Hearts, in terms of fangirls and their yaoi pairing bullshit. (And Square knows this, and exploits it)


----------



## Gnome (Apr 8, 2010)

I get that vibe too, but I still think it can be a good game. I try to ignore the bad fanbases to games, they tend to ruin it.


----------



## Angelus (Apr 8, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Did I not state in my post it was a fact? Any true RPGer will tell you that LO was better in a large majority of the things it did. If it had the name 'Final Fantasy' attached to it reviewers would have as well.



Thank god I can form my own opinion and don't have to rely on what any true RPGer or some random reviewer say. 

And on topic: What I like most about Versus is the modern setting, infused with magical elements and the mafia vibe you get from the trailers. It has the potential to be quite a bit different from the other FFs.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 8, 2010)

Wolfwood said:


> Thank god I can form my own opinion and don't have to rely on what any true RPGer or some random reviewer say.
> 
> And on topic: What I like most about Versus is the modern setting, infused with magical elements and the mafia vibe you get from the trailers. It has the potential to be quite a bit different from the other FFs.



Except for all those FF7 spin-offs right?


----------



## Gnome (Apr 8, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Except for all those FF7 spin-offs right?



FF7 didn't have the Mafia vibe, which imo is the most intriguing part.


----------



## Angelus (Apr 8, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Except for all those FF7 spin-offs right?



To be honest, I've never played any of the FF7 spin-offs, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 8, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> FF7 didn't have the Mafia vibe, which imo is the most intriguing part.



You fight bootleg mafia throughout the game, and the Turks had the bootleg mafia feel as well.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 8, 2010)

The Turks were just a few notable characters, and as much as i can recall they didn't have much relevance. The Mafia vibe in vs XIII encompasses the whole game.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Apr 8, 2010)

Speaking of Versus; I'm playing Resonance of Fate right now, and part (more like, half ) of why I bought it is because you can dress up your characters from hair to eye colours, tops, bottoms and shoes, at any point in the game. Best thing is the change in appearance doesn't only apply in battle, but also in the cutscenes 

Square was going to implement something like this for VXIII, right? I hope they aren't "one time, and for a short period only" like Squall's SeeD outfit, for example. =/


----------



## Velocity (Apr 8, 2010)

Right, does anyone else get the vibe that Gran Pulse is where FFXIII Versus is set? Paddra and Haerii are both in total ruination, yet they look identical to the modern setting of FFXIII Versus... And it fits with the idea of them being in different "universes", since the world of Versus would predate FFXIII by at least five hundred years.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It could also be the "universe" where Fang and Vanille came from, so imagine seeing child versions of them or something.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Apr 8, 2010)

its an awesome game love FF


----------



## p0l3r (Apr 8, 2010)

Ok I just finished everything on ff13. I'll say its a decent game, they could have done a better job in story telling they barely explained anything throughout the game. I never read the dialoge logs, I probably should have but you shouldnt have to read them in the first place.  I might just read it all just to get the rest of the story because they missed alot of plot....zzzz

The voice acting was average to bad, some of the scenes the most of the characters act like douche bags escpially hope. To me it feels like there jumping to places but you dont know whats driving them. ( I was hopeing for a romance to develope between two active characters.)


----------



## Pervy Fox (Apr 8, 2010)

Did anybody else think Lightning lost her main character role in the second half of the game?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 8, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Did anybody else think Lightning lost her main character role in the second half of the game?



Felt to me like it was Vanille and Fang's story from Chapter 11 onwards.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Apr 8, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> Felt to me like it was Vanille and Fang's story from Chapter 11 onwards.



Same here, not that Im complaining, I love Vanille


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 8, 2010)

Beat my first turtle today using Vanille's death. I don't think I will be doing that again.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Apr 8, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Beat my first turtle today using Vanille's death. I don't think I will be doing that again.



Adamantoise + Growth Egg = CP Gold mine


----------



## Velocity (Apr 8, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Adamantoise + Growth Egg = CP Gold mine



I just noticed there's no difference at all between the CP and drop rates for an Adamantortoise and a normal Adamantoise. Yet the former has almost 26.5 million HP more. If it weren't for the half as long Chain Gauge or the 2'000 less Strength stat, I think most people would never even go near an Adamantortoise.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 8, 2010)

I meant that I wouldn't be trying to kill an Adamantoise with Vanille's Death ability because it takes too long.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 8, 2010)

I completed all missions with a 5 star ranking.... only to find out that I can't get treasure hunter because I sold those fucking rings. I had to start a new game and I haven't sold anything out of fear because of it. On chapter 9 now.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 8, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I meant that I wouldn't be trying to kill an Adamantoise with Vanille's Death ability because it takes too long.



Killing the tortoise in Eden using the summon tactic then fighting the soldiers for TP is how I did it. Definitely hundreds of times faster than the Death tactic.

And as for Versus = Gran Pulse/Child Vanille and Fang. Just no. If they gave it any relevance to XIII I'd start to dislike the game. It's in the same universe, not planet, as in they have similar beliefs where crystals are a big part of the story. They better keep them completely different (which as far as now looks like they have).


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 8, 2010)

SE saying that Versus is in the same Universe as FFXIII, along with Agito, is just a gimmick. They share a belief where crystals play a big part... like nearly every single FF before it. No point in really trying to tie the games together with the exception that they all have Final Fantasy and XIII in their name. 

Personally, really not that excited about Versus. Maybe it'll change when more info is available but as of right now, it's Kingdom Hearts (with a less vibrant color palette) meets Advent Children from the scarce details we have.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 8, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> SE saying that Versus is in the same Universe as FFXIII, along with Agito, is just a gimmick. They share a belief where crystals play a big part... like nearly every single FF before it. No point in really trying to tie the games together with the exception that they all have Final Fantasy and XIII in their name.
> 
> Personally, really not that excited about Versus. Maybe it'll change when more info is available but as of right now, it's Kingdom Hearts (with a less vibrant color palette) meets Advent Children from the scarce details we have.



It's not just about crystals, it has the same mythos. The Goddess Etro crafted the world of pulse and was mentioned in the Versus 13 trailer. In Final Fantasy Agito 13 there is l'cie, and if there is l'cie there is a chance that there is fal'cie even if they don't serve the same purpose as they do in FF13.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 8, 2010)

Well that's more satisfactory that what I previously knew. Kinda makes playing the 3 games a bit more enticing.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 8, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Killing the tortoise in Eden using the *summon tactic* then fighting the soldiers for TP is how I did it. Definitely hundreds of times faster than the Death tactic.
> .



What is that?


----------



## Awesome (Apr 8, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> What is that?



You summon an eidolon and it immediately tips the turtle.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah, use a Fortisol right before the fight, summon immediately, press back/select to skip the summoning scene, press X/Square right away to go into Gestalt mode, skip again, then press Y/Triangle for their big attack. Use Sazh and whoever else (I used Lightning and Fang since they have the most Str in my team) and have Rav/Rav/Sab be your main paradigm. Spam Cold Blood with Sazh until you Stagger AND get close to 999%, then switch to Com/Com/Com and spam Blitz.

It's fucking orgasmic to watch how fast they die like that. Plus you should get plenty of ingots to buy fortisols.


----------



## Vai (Apr 9, 2010)

You don't have to use fortisols if you don't wanna, though if your sazh has only 1200 str, its probably the best.

You should be able to cast haste and bravery on all 3 easily with a bully paradigm.


but then again, I have all the moves memorized on my head.

I also wait till the summon goes away, he looks cool :33


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 10, 2010)

i finally got the game. its pretty good so far. but the only flaw that i see in this game right now is that the story is kinda weak to me. and the characters don't stand out as much. however the graphics and the gameplay/battlesystem  is awesome, don't get me wrong i like FF13 its just that compared to the other FF's this one seems to lack something. but i haven't beaten it yet so its to early to tell.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Apr 10, 2010)

I think the main character doesn't stand out that much. This game focused more on the whole group than just Lightning.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, I got around to playing this game again for the first time in a while. Mission 62 was a bit of a pain, until I equipped a bunch of Witch's Bracelets. All that's left is mission 64, and maxing out some 3rd tier weapons. Don't think I'm gonna bother going back to 5 star all missions.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 10, 2010)

RealaMoreno said:


> I think the main character doesn't stand out that much. This game focused more on the whole group than just Lightning.



They seemed to take that from FFXII, though it is a tiny bit more focused on Lightning than XII was on... anyone.

I feel like XIII was an experiment of sorts to see if the completely story/scene driven game works for them while giving up a bit of exploration. Maybe their next experiment will try combining the two.

I for one sure hope Versus does, which it seems it might assuming from the Airship/World Map combo while still having long scenes like that Stella/Noctis confrontation. It looks so promising, I can't wait.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 10, 2010)

Was killing turtles today and yesterday with the summoning technique. Killed around 20 turtles and got 3 Traps and 10 Ignots.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 10, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Was killing turtles today and yesterday with the summoning technique. Killed around 20 turtles and got 3 Traps and 10 Ignots.



I hate you for getting so many drops, but isn't it so much fun that way?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 10, 2010)

Make that four Traps.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 10, 2010)

I ended up dissembling Vanille's 3rd tier weapon to get three traps. Out of all the turtles I've killed, I may have gotten 2-3 traps at the most. I've gotten several Ingots though.


----------



## geG (Apr 10, 2010)

Fraust said:


> They seemed to take that from FFXII, though it is a tiny bit more focused on Lightning than XII was on... anyone.



I think the main difference is that XIII focuses more on everyone equally, while XII focused more on pretty much everyone except Vaan and Penelo.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 10, 2010)

Geg said:


> I think the main difference is that XIII focuses more on everyone equally, while XII focused more on pretty much everyone except Vaan and Penelo.



I didn't feel much of a connection with... Fran (whose name I had to look up because I forgot). Shit, the character in that game I felt the most emotion towards was Larsa with Ashe in a distant second, but I agree with what you said.

After playing XIII a second time they really had great character development with the terrible dialogue being its only downfall.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 10, 2010)

I know this has been discussed before, but, which weapons are the best for each character again? I'm in post-game play now, and I want to start beefing my characters up.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 11, 2010)

I read the post above about selling certain rings and how it fucked you up. I dismantled somebody's weapon very eraly on. Would this be an issue for treasure hunter?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 11, 2010)

It depends on what you want each character to specialize in. 

Whose in your main team?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 11, 2010)

The only items you don't want to get rid of/dismantle before leveling up are the elemental rings/charms, obtained in chapter 11 onwards.

That said, Vercingetorix was incredibly easy for me. I tackled him with two Imperial Armlets, a Sylphid Ring and a Super Ribbon on every character. The Super Ribbon doesn't even do anything b/c he doesn't cast debuffs, lol. You could sub that in for Magic resist since he spends most of his time using magic attacks and he'd be cake. I never even had to go into Salvation (Med/Med/Med). And with that, I finally get all the trophies. Took me about 101 hours.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 11, 2010)

am i being stupid or is it not possible to switch characters yet. i just beat this dragon and snow is still trying to get his girl out the crystal/ice. ch.3?


----------



## BVB (Apr 11, 2010)

not possible yet.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 11, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> am i being stupid or is it not possible to switch characters yet. i just beat this dragon and snow is still trying to get his girl out the crystal/ice. ch.3?



You get the ability to do so at the end of Ch. 9


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 11, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> It depends on what you want each character to specialize in.
> 
> Whose in your main team?



Sazh, Vanille and Snow are in my main one right now.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 11, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> am i being stupid or is it not possible to switch characters yet. i just beat this dragon and snow is still trying to get his girl out the crystal/ice. ch.3?



What you mean the Garuda? that thing was cake, you just got to keep switching Vanille to Medic once you're Hp starts going down. Once you get it staggered it's pretty damn easy to kill, even when it comes back for more.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 11, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> What you mean the Garuda? that thing was cake, you just got to keep switching Vanille to Medic once you're Hp starts going down. Once you get it staggered it's pretty damn easy to kill, even when it comes back for more.



Uh, he wasn't asking how to beat the boss...

@Wu: You won't be able to freely switch characters till chapter late in 9 and then in 10 you can change party leaders.

I think SE kinda shot themselves in the foot by "spliting" the game in chapters since it makes people think the game is almost over towards the end of the game when there is still alot to do. They should have hidden the mini-map as well so people don't realize how linear your path is. Though I bet if alot of the rendered-background FFs and FFX had mini-maps, you'd see just how linear those areas were as well. Granted, they tossed a curve now and then.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 11, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Uh, he wasn't asking how to beat the boss...
> 
> @Wu: You won't be able to freely switch characters till chapter late in 9 and then in 10 you can change party leaders.
> 
> I think SE kinda shot themselves in the foot by "spliting" the game in chapters since it makes people think the game is almost over towards the end of the game when there is still alot to do. They should have hidden the mini-map as well so people don't realize how linear your path is. Though I bet if alot of the rendered-background FFs and FFX had mini-maps, you'd see just how linear those areas were as well. Granted, they tossed a curve now and then.



Yeah misread his post sorry, read it as "I can't beat this dragon"


----------



## Fraust (Apr 11, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Though I bet if alot of the rendered-background FFs and FFX had mini-maps, you'd see just how linear those areas were as well. Granted, they tossed a curve now and then.



A huge point I used to bring up a lot, though some of the dungeons in like FFVII were more than just 'get from point A to point B'. There were card keys, there were several floors, there were tons of items (that contained useful things), a lot more bosses, and in the really old FFs you could actually get lost in a dungeon.

I personally loved getting my ass completely lost in ShinRa's headquarters when I was a little kid or having trouble with the Aeon Shrines? in FFX. FFXIII never gave me reason to worry and never frustrated me outside of the later bosses and that was only my first playthrough.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 11, 2010)

I've never gotten trapped or caught up in any FF game, since I played most when I was older. The only times I ever lost my way it was because the graphics were so shitty I couldn't tell which direction I was going (no minimap) -_-

Trust me, everything seems more confusing and/or harder when you're younger. I remember MegamanX used to be damn near impossible for me, and now I can beat it in 30 minutes.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah, everything is a little too easy at this age, but they're still the first memories I have with the games and they're so fun to think back on.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 11, 2010)

I disagree! I can't for the life of me beat the NES Ninja Gaiden in one try as I used to do as a kid. That last level and boss murders me now. 

Aside from the world map, most of the older FFs still did have pretty linear dungeons. Now I'm not saying all of them were like that, the Ancient Temple in FFVII or the Ultimecia's Castle in FFVIII having lots of seperate paths, but there was really only one way to go in most of them. Having multiple screens to travel through for a dungeon sorta broke you from the feeling of linearity.

I still find it highly hilarious how people complained that the dungeons in FFXII were too large/confusing (they weren't) and now are longed for given how SE went to the other extreme.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 11, 2010)

Actually, I completely forgot about multiple screens... that's probably a big part of it.


----------



## masterriku (Apr 11, 2010)

You do know the multiple screens thing is a technological limitation right?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 11, 2010)

Of course it was a limitation. But the next screen really only ended up being a linear route as well most of the time. The fact you went to a new screen however, hid the linearity a bit better. 

FFXIII still took it to an extreme though but it's interesting to see how gamers complained about "stupid" dead ends in dungeons and now that those were taken away, they essentially crave them again. Because that's all the extra paths in past games lead to as there was essentially only one way through the dungeon. I personally liked the exploration of the world, which is why I liked FFXII so much, but I certainly didn't mind the way FFXIII handled it either.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm not gonna lie... as technically useless as towns are, I really fucking missed them and mini-games. They're such a relaxing change of pace. That Juggernaut minigame was the lamest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 11, 2010)

Given the nature of the story though, towns would have amounted to the way Nautilus was handled. SE dumbed down every single citizen of Cocoon you met (save for those with previous relations to the characters) and made them all hateful and scared carbon copies of each other. 

They honestly could have gone a different route and made characters that weren't afraid of you for being a l'cie and they certainly could have used Snow's crew a bit more. They went the easy route and chose to focus only on the core characters, again another extreme.

I was never a big fan of the mini-games to be honest, even more so if they were the only way to attain an ultimate weapon. Though I'll admit, I loved the card games in VIII and IX.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't mean mini-games like the lightning strikes or butter fly things; those were traumatizing. But just something else to do. Even though KH isn't an FF, the Olympic Coliseum, gummi ships, and even the mushrooms who were minigame monsters really helped the game I think. Just small things like that help change the very straightforward and serious pace of the game.

As far as the towns, 
*Spoiler*: _sorta a spoiler_ 



there could've been a cool hideout where NORA held up and you stayed for a little bit to catch your breath. I feel like when you enter the ruins and you can talk to all your characters or when you're on the Lindblum is the closest to that, but that lasts a minute at most if you listen to everything they have to say.




I liked how they made the citizens completely ignorant and brain-washed, but yeah there should have been sympathizers or people that felt it was a government conspiracy since that's how it would be realistically.

Overall, nothing really seriously bothers me about the game. I mean it's not perfect, but it was fun enough for me to play twice through and I'll probably end up 100%ing it on both consoles with the way shits going. -___- If Final Fantasy wasn't in the title, that would be out of the question, that's for sure.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 12, 2010)

is it wrong that i'm willing to overlook every single flaw in ffxiii simply because my series otp remained canon throughout?


----------



## death1217 (Apr 12, 2010)

well i just started chapter 9 (got the game 4 days back due to money constraints) 
my review of until now:

Gameplay:
too damn linear I mean until nautilus I was able to say that the story makes sense of why I can't move around and do stuff but when I reached nautilus I wanted a damn minigame!!! that thing is like golden saucer with extreme graphics but no fun....and the midlight reaper battle was shit hard  but nothing too unbearable. The battle system is pretty good it does not seem too forced and people with previous experience with ff series will be able to get a hang of it very easily, the paradigm shift is easy to learn and really easy to execute (atleast on the ps3 not sure about 360)and by chapter 3 you would've mastered it to some degree

the challenge level is not as low as people think the game is definitely hard and most of the time you would find yourselves dying against a slightly large group of fodder if your not careful and can't use the paradigm shift properly the removal of mp IMO was a great move and leveling is pretty easy so you can flee from most of the battles if you want

Characters:
as far as characters go, I like Lightning but find her to be a bit .... "shallow" I guess? maybe its the english voice acting but she seems to lack emotions at times and when she does show emotions they feel forced (again this is just sometimes and other times it feels normal)

Sazh is great too I find him the best after Lightning and his character is done very well his character development is also pretty good and his voice acting is the best as far as I've seen

Hope started out as a kid that I wanted to punch in to throat and hoped he would die by the end of chapter 1 but as his character grew from a sissy loser kid to pretty cool guy he quickly became one of my favs. (also lightningXhope)

snow until end of chapter 7 felt like obnoxious douche that needed to be punched in the face and he would never shut up! after the end of chapter 7 he matured slightly enough that I didn't hate him

vanile should be killed not more words are needed and each time she opens her mouth god rapes a kitten and aborts children (......well okay I think I should listen to the Japanese soundtrack as well but as far as english goes she should die)  

Fang is badass end of discussion


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 12, 2010)

please for the love God, how the hell do i use items outside of battle, i mean the tutorial said im supposed to use those sprays before or after battles, but i go to menu and can only organize

and which achievements are missable, i know a lot of them like the 5 star missions you can do after the credits

and lastly is their a big difference in characters like other ff games, or is it purely preference and any group will eventually be worthwhile?


----------



## Solon Solute (Apr 12, 2010)

Final Fantasy deserves its own sub-section.  Don't undersand how it doesn't yet when Pokemon does.


----------



## death1217 (Apr 12, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> please for the love God, how the hell do i use items outside of battle, i mean the tutorial said im supposed to use those sprays before or after battles, but i go to menu and can only organize
> 
> and which achievements are missable, i know a lot of them like the 5 star missions you can do after the credits
> 
> and lastly is their a big difference in characters like other ff games, or is it purely preference and any group will eventually be worthwhile?



in the ps3 version you can use sprays with L1 then selecting which one you want (press L1 when you are on the field)


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 12, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Final Fantasy deserves its own sub-section.  Don't undersand how it doesn't yet when Pokemon does.



No it doesn't, it's no where near as popular as Pokemon. The general FF thread dies every few weeks and the FF13 one will too in about a month after everyone who cares about it has beaten it and starts waiting for VS.


----------



## death1217 (Apr 12, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> No it doesn't, it's no where near as popular as Pokemon. The general FF thread dies every few weeks and the FF13 one will too in about a month after everyone who cares about it has beaten it and starts waiting for VS.



thats not right! ff does not get boring even after the 134th replay


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 12, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> please for the love God, how the hell do i use items outside of battle, i mean the tutorial said im supposed to use those sprays before or after battles, but i go to menu and can only organize
> 
> and which achievements are missable, i know a lot of them like the 5 star missions you can do after the credits
> 
> and lastly is their a big difference in characters like other ff games, or is it purely preference and any group will eventually be worthwhile?



On boht consoles press the L1 button on the field screen to bring up the spray options.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Apr 12, 2010)

Argh...I miss airships...and likeable characters...argh


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Apr 12, 2010)

Got the game. Liked the game. I think it was smart to focus on multiple protagonists and seeing how they developed. Characters you don't like at first at least get fleshed out. As for the lack of exploration, well I guess we can just wait for the next game to come out.

Two things:

1) Did anyone else nerdgasim when Shiva turned into a bike or when Brynhildr became a car?

2) What? No Fang/Vanille love?


----------



## Damaris (Apr 12, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> 2) What? No Fang/Vanille love?



i've got plenty of fang/vanille love


----------



## Fraust (Apr 12, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> 1) Did anyone else nerdgasim when Shiva turned into a bike or when Brynhildr became a car?
> 
> 2) What? No Fang/Vanille love?



1) No. No Shiva will every be better than FFX's in my opinion. And Brynhildr is second to Hecatoncheir in lamest fucking things in this game, again, imo.

2) Fang is one of my fave characters ever, plus I love how she says Bahamut in the summon scene. Vanille? Didn't give two shits about her until you find out about her past AND a little bit during the scene where she runs into the rain.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 12, 2010)

They should have had Ifrit be Sazh's summon. Now that would have been amazing.


----------



## Shade737 (Apr 12, 2010)

I've decided to buy this game. I hope its good....


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 12, 2010)

Fraust... I was SO happy when she said Baha-mutt instead of Baha-moot, lol. You don't even KNOW how annoyed I was with that in XII.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't remember them saying that in XII, but yeah after my pronunciation of Eidolon was off ever since IX I was happy that at least the way I said that was right.

She says it so sexy, too.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 12, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> please for the love God, how the hell do i use items outside of battle, i mean the tutorial said im supposed to use those sprays before or after battles, but i go to menu and can only organize
> 
> and which achievements are missable, i know a lot of them like the 5 star missions you can do after the credits
> 
> and lastly is their a big difference in characters like other ff games, or is it purely preference and any group will eventually be worthwhile?



Tutorials will tell you everything you need to know. Other than the shrouds, there is no need to use items outside of battle since you're healed up completely and status effects are gone.

The characters end being different from each other in many ways. Fang and Snow are the only 2 with a one-hit attack of doom, Vanille is the only one with the spell death, and only Lightning, Sazh, and Hope have a special attack that rapidly increases the chain gauge when the enemy is staggered. Even after maxing out the Crystarium, the characters stay relatively unique.

And I love Fang, even though her actions in the ending were "wtf". Grew to like Vanille after I found her irksome in the beginning. Her scene with Sazh later really cemented her as a likable character for me.


----------



## Shade737 (Apr 12, 2010)

Before I get this who is the main healer in this game? I cant play RPGs well unless there is at least one character that majors at healing that I can give healing items and weapons to so I can use him/her to beat the more powerful bosses even if Im a bit under leveled.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 12, 2010)

Vanille and Hope typically have more magic power and the stronger Cure spells so they'd be your healers so to speak. You'll soon find out though that this doesn't play like a typical RPG.

Though honestly, in this game you get better results just concentrating on doing as much damage to the enemy as you can, heal for a turn if in the red with all the characters that have Medic, then going right back to smashing faces.


----------



## Shade737 (Apr 12, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Vanille and Hope typically have more magic power and the stronger Cure spells so they'd be your healers so to speak. You'll soon find out though that this doesn't play like a typical RPG.
> 
> Though honestly, in this game you get better results just concentrating on doing as much damage to the enemy as you can, heal for a turn if in the red with all the characters that have Medic, then going right back to smashing faces.


Thanks for the tip. 

After constant shooters I need a game like this.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 12, 2010)

thanks, i was pressing every button except for the triggers, and was like how the hell do i use this, that should make it easier

so who is the recommended group, im thinking of doing Snow, Lighting, Vanila


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 12, 2010)

Lightning/Fang/Hope seems really popular, and rightly so; that combination covers pretty much all roles well.

I'd advocate the use of Sazh instead of Lightning for a more offensive oriented style since Hope should be all you need for healing purposes, and Sazh' Blitz is just way too good if abused against bosses and other medium to large size enemies.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 12, 2010)

@Kira: It's Vanill*e*. 

I go girl power for my party, changing party leader depending on which special ability I want to use.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 12, 2010)

For turtle farming: Sazh, Lightning, Fang for me.
For straight massacre of the easy missions: Light, Fang, Snow on Com/Com/Com
For my personal enjoyment and probably best overall: Light/Fang/Hope

Light as a Com/Rav or Med/Sen if necessary. Fang as a Com/Sen or Rav/Sab to boost the chain or debuff. Hope as Rav/Syn/Med. It's worked out so well.

I'm going into withdrawal again. I left my Xbox at home so now I have neither version at my disposal until my summer starts.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 12, 2010)

Those new turtles are insane after beating mission 63. I miss the old easy turtles.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 12, 2010)

COM/COM/COM
RAV/RAV/RAV
SAB/SAB/SAB
SEN/SEN/SEN
COM/MED/MED
SYN/SYN/SYN

All you need baby.


----------



## death1217 (Apr 13, 2010)

Is there any difference in the storyline and music (besides the theme song) between the japanese version and the international one?


----------



## vegitabo (Apr 13, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Those new turtles are insane after beating mission 63. I miss the old easy turtles.



it's mission 56-62, 63 has nothing to do with it. The turtle hit for exactly the same, except for ultima, bay or quake, which u have plenty of time to go sen/sen/sen.


----------



## death1217 (Apr 13, 2010)

also i just started chapter 11 and everything seems to kill me with complete ease my team is : Lightning, sazh, fang (sometimes I use hope instead of sazh for his higher healing powers)
and my paradigm is set as 
1) rav/rav/com
2)med/syn/sab
3)com/rav/sen
4)med/syn/sen
5)med/med/sen
6)com/com/com (for taking out tough creatures when I stagger them)


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 13, 2010)

vegitabo said:


> it's mission 56-62, 63 has nothing to do with it. The turtle hit for exactly the same, except for ultima, bay or quake, which u have plenty of time to go sen/sen/sen.



How is that the same then?


----------



## Pervy Fox (Apr 13, 2010)

This sucks ass, I've killed 100 Adamantoise and not 1 Trapezendron even with the collector accessory


----------



## geG (Apr 14, 2010)

death1217 said:


> Is there any difference in the storyline and music (besides the theme song) between the japanese version and the international one?



That scene at the end of chapter 2 with Snow and Serah in the fireworks originally had another Japanese song playing (not the theme song, but by the same artist who did the theme song). That was replaced with Serah's Theme for the international version.

Other than that it's pretty identical.


----------



## The Red Gil (Apr 14, 2010)

How in the fuck do you complete mission 65?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 14, 2010)

There is no Mission 65, so I don't know how you could complete it.


----------



## death1217 (Apr 14, 2010)

how the hell do you kill a behemoth king?! I've been trying to kill it but when i manage to get it down to about a quarter of his health in one stagger he goes into his super saiyan mode and one-shots me!


----------



## The Red Gil (Apr 14, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> There is no Mission 65, so I don't know how you could complete it.



My mistake 55, with the Neochu king.

I try the combination of Vanille, Snow, and Fang but eliminating the little chu's is tough as shit, then I got to worry about the King who one shots me.


----------



## The Red Gil (Apr 14, 2010)

death1217 said:


> how the hell do you kill a behemoth king?! I've been trying to kill it but when i manage to get it down to about a quarter of his health in one stagger he goes into his super saiyan mode and one-shots me!



All depends your better off going with a party of Fang (leader) Hope (Healer/Supporter) and Sazh Synergist/Ravager.


I roll with the line-up Commando (fang) Medic (Hope) (Synergist) Sazh

let Sazh hook you up then while he's still staggered switch to an all out ravager line-up, or commando, rav,rav as long as you stagger him before he transforms then just wail on him.

Always approach a King from the back/preemptive strike his ass.


----------



## death1217 (Apr 14, 2010)

dipset6 said:


> All depends your better off going with a party of Fang (leader) Hope (Healer/Supporter) and Sazh Synergist/Ravager.
> 
> 
> I roll with the line-up Commando (fang) Medic (Hope) (Synergist) Sazh
> ...



I managed to beat one and get 6600 CP I found a king and a GWB fighting and managed to kill of the king and easily take down the GWB 
and I don't think I'm gonna remove lightning from leader's position anytime soon


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 14, 2010)

death1217 said:


> how the hell do you kill a behemoth king?! I've been trying to kill it but when i manage to get it down to about a quarter of his health in one stagger he goes into his super saiyan mode and one-shots me!



I would say just beef up your characters more. I couldn't defeat it easily until chapter 13. If by then you still can't defeat it, then you've got to spend a lot of you time expanding your crystanarium.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Apr 15, 2010)

Gil said:


> My mistake 55, with the Neochu king.
> 
> I try the combination of Vanille, Snow, and Fang but eliminating the little chu's is tough as shit, then I got to worry about the King who one shots me.



SAB/MED/SYN for Vanille/Hope/Snow respectively.

>Death spam
>Retry

until Neochu dies, then keep one MED in your party to beat the Picochus, MED/MED/SEN if HP gets low.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 15, 2010)

Two hours in, good so far. I really need to get a hang of the fighting system though...I like Sazh and Oerba Dia Vanille


----------



## The Red Gil (Apr 15, 2010)

Omaeda Takes It Alone said:


> SAB/MED/SYN for Vanille/Hope/Snow respectively.
> 
> >Death spam
> >Retry
> ...



_Ooooooooh_ Insta-death 

Thanks dude, attempting the mission now

EDIT: Just finished after 2 attempts 4 stars! 

Thanks guy!!


----------



## vegitabo (Apr 16, 2010)

finally got 1000/1000, took me a while to figure out that u have to talk to the damn robot to get the treasure hunter thing


----------



## Shade737 (Apr 16, 2010)

Sony won this round I guess.

Just bought this game. (PS3)


----------



## death1217 (Apr 17, 2010)

btw is it true that if you level up lightning as a sentinel she becomes untouchable with the nimbletoe boots?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 17, 2010)

Anyone with Elude and Nimbletoe boots will be ridiculously good at evading PHYSICAL attacks.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm on chapter 9. 

I need ways to get more money, I want to buy more stuff it feels weird playing a final fantasy game for so many hours and only have 1,600 Gils


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 17, 2010)

End of chapter 9 is good for gil farming, and then not til endgame.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 17, 2010)

death1217 said:


> btw is it true that if you level up lightning as a sentinel she becomes untouchable with the nimbletoe boots?



The Auto-Ability "Evade" and the Nimbletoe Boots boost your chances of dodging attacks. If you actively use the ability "Elude", your chances will be even higher. If you also learn the Auto-Ability "Counter", Lightning even goes as far as to attack whenever she successfully dodges. I just wish she learned Mediguard and Steelguard, since she's still a pretty bad Sentinel without them.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 17, 2010)

sazh x vanille not happening is an injustice!


----------



## Pervy Fox (Apr 17, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> sazh x vanille not happening is an injustice!



So you like Pedophilism?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 17, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> So you like Pedophilism?



It's a japanese game it should be ok. Also she's like 100 years old


----------



## Pervy Fox (Apr 17, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> It's a japanese game it should be ok. Also she's like 100 years old




*Spoiler*: __ 



yes chronologically her age stopped for 500 years when she was crystalized, but phisically she's still 19




I dont mind you liking them, its just weird is all.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 17, 2010)

so not reading that PERVY fox 

I'm only on chapter 9  will it ruin the story for me?


----------



## Pervy Fox (Apr 17, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> so not reading that PERVY fox
> 
> I'm only on chapter 9  will it ruin the story for me?



Well if your on chapter 9 then its ok to read it


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 17, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 she could be 17 and it still would wanted it to happen oh well there isn't any pairings thats actually good in this game anyways


----------



## Pervy Fox (Apr 17, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> she could be 17 and it still would wanted it to happen oh well there isn't any pairings thats actually good in this game anyways



Vanille X Fang anyone?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 17, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> sazh x vanille not happening is an injustice!



Vanille x Fang is much better. And canon.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 17, 2010)

im on chapter 7 now. Fang is a BEAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RealaMoreno (Apr 18, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Vanille x Fang is much better. And canon.



I fully and completely support this.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 18, 2010)

Well, I beat Mission 64 yesterday. My strategy just revolved around playing super defensive. De-buffing/Poisoning, healing, and attacking now and then. Made sure I had the "Tortoise" Paradigm..really helped against that fire whirl attack that boss liked to use.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 18, 2010)

im starting to think that there is no point in getting new weapons because ive leveled up my defaults so much that i don't need new ones.is that a bad thing??? 

can anyone give me some advice on getting the best weapons or when is the best time to work on getting weapons. cause ive been running defauts for a while


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 18, 2010)

Dirty Fighting = Life Saver 

On Weapons, I don't know...I don't really care about getting different types of weapons but I am leveling up the one I have, is there a really good one to have that doesn't cost much to level up? Also what's the best team? I use Hope, Light and Snow but I've wanted to try Light, Hope and Sazh but It never works out 

Light, Vanille and Snow team is my trump card if all else fails


----------



## Velocity (Apr 18, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Dirty Fighting = Life Saver
> 
> On Weapons, I don't know...I don't really care about getting different types of weapons but I am leveling up the one I have, is there a really good one to have that doesn't cost much to level up? Also what's the best team? I use Hope, Light and Snow but I've wanted to try Light, Hope and Sazh but It never works out
> 
> Light, Vanille and Snow team is my trump card if all else fails



The strongest team is Lightning, Fang and Hope. Once everything is maxed out, Fang has the highest Strength, Hope the highest Magic and Lightning the second highest with both. But I've been playing around with Fang, Hope and Snow since that swaps out Lightning's high offense for Snow's high defense. Besides, with him as the resident Sentinel, Fang can really let loose with the offensive stuff.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 18, 2010)

Fang eh, well since this comment 





Lyra said:


> Vanille x Fang is much better. And canon.


 I'll never use her


----------



## Akuma (Apr 18, 2010)

So I just started recently playing this game, an rpg needs good characters and story to be a good game. Sorry this game kinda fails.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Apr 18, 2010)

Akuma said:


> So I just started recently playing this game, an rpg needs good characters and story to be a good game. Sorry this game kinda fails.



Its true that the beginning is slow and boring, but keep playing, itll get better.


----------



## Vai (Apr 18, 2010)

Just blasted


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 10 spoilers_ 



Rainessss




in under 6 minutes. 
For some reason, that felt really _really_ good.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 18, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Fang eh, well since this comment
> I'll never use her



Fang + Genji Glove = 380'000~700'000 damage with Highwind.


----------



## Vai (Apr 18, 2010)

Does Fang's Highwind deal more damage when the enemy is launched or is it my impression ?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 18, 2010)

Fang + Genji Glove actually does closer to 2 million, lol.

Commandos do extra damage to enemies that are staggered.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 18, 2010)

who has the best endolan????


----------



## Fraust (Apr 18, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> who has the best endolan????



I personally think Bahamut and Odin are the sickest mofos. Bahamut is the strongest, I believe.

Fang just seems to have everything going for her, huh? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



She gets the most strength, the hottest appearance and voice, best Eidolon, and she becomes Ragnarok a total of... wait... THREE times. Bitch is just badass.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 18, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I personally think Bahamut and Odin are the sickest mofos. Bahamut is the strongest, I believe.
> 
> Fang just seems to have everything going for her, huh?
> 
> ...



i havent got bahamut yet im on chapter 9 i just got Sazh's Eidolon. so far i like Odin and the Shiva sisters.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Apr 18, 2010)

Vanille seems enjoy her Eidolon VERY much


----------



## The Red Gil (Apr 19, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I personally think Bahamut and Odin are the sickest mofos. Bahamut is the strongest, I believe.
> 
> Fang just seems to have everything going for her, huh?
> 
> ...



She was supposed to be the one!


----------



## Vai (Apr 19, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Vanille seems enjoy her Eidolon VERY much



*giant LOS*


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 19, 2010)

Don't know why Its called Gran Pulse, It should be called "when you're here you're going to get raped"


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 19, 2010)

Well... it's on Pulse... and it's pretty big.


----------



## Vai (Apr 19, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Don't know why Its called Gran Pulse, It should be called "when you're here you're going to get raped"



Hope did say it was hell. 



just got to pulse aswell on new play.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Pulse is not hard at all, just stay away from Behemoths, Adamantoises, big birds, mobs of wolves and everything else that wants to tare your face off 

other than that, you should be good


----------



## Fraust (Apr 19, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Don't know why Its called Gran Pulse, It should be called "when you're here you're going to get raped"



Keep fighting dogs until you can fight the Behemoth King vs. Megolotyranosaurasholyshit. Once you can beat that fight in under a minute you'll be set for the rest of the game pretty much and by the end you'll be able to beat it in 6 seconds like me.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 19, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Keep fighting dogs until you can fight the Behemoth King vs. Megolotyranosaurasholyshit. Once you can beat that fight in under a minute you'll be set for the rest of the game pretty much and by the end you'll be able to beat it in 6 seconds like me.



 that's what I've been doing all day...it's annoying but it has to be done


----------



## Draydi (Apr 19, 2010)

Hm.. I can't seem to get the hang of upgrading weapons correctly. I know certain materials increase the multiplier while others or strictly exp, but how do you tell which is which? Also, I haven't checked, but is there a shop where you can buy transformation components? Or do you find them on certain monsters?

Also, am I over-leveled for where I am? I'm in the Fal'cie tower at the end of chapter 11 and everyone's main classes are at level four, and I'm working on a fourth class for each character.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 19, 2010)

Espada#4 said:


> Also, am I over-leveled for where I am? I'm in the Fal'cie tower at the end of chapter 11 and everyone's main classes are at level four, and I'm working on a fourth class for each character.



So very jealous atm


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 19, 2010)

You're very much overleveled, Espada, haha. I think by the time I finished Chapter 11 I'd finally managed to max everyone's main roles.


----------



## Draydi (Apr 19, 2010)

Ha, that's cool then. Thank god for those weird imp things in Gran Pulse.

Can the other roles level up to 5 as well, even if they're not that characters main roles? Or are they restricted? 

Also, a question I've been wondering for a while, are you able to backtrack to any of the previous locations at any point?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 19, 2010)

Every role levels up to 5.

You can never backtrack to a point before Chapter 11, but once you hit Chapter 13, you can go back to Gran Pulse.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 19, 2010)

Espada#4 said:


> Hm.. I can't seem to get the hang of upgrading weapons correctly. I know certain materials increase the multiplier while others or strictly exp, but how do you tell which is which? Also, I haven't checked, but is there a shop where you can buy transformation components? Or do you find them on certain monsters?
> 
> Also, am I over-leveled for where I am? I'm in the Fal'cie tower at the end of chapter 11 and everyone's main classes are at level four, and I'm working on a fourth class for each character.



yea me too. i also need help with weapons. ive been useing my defaults for the longest.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2010)

Pretty much by the time you're halfway done with CH 12 you'll have all the best weapons, so pick the ones you like (not the earliest ones) and level them up. Generally the more expensive ones to level up are better.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG chapter 9 was so intense. now i can make any team. My top teams are
lighting, Sazh, Hope /  Lighting, Sazh, Fang.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 22, 2010)

I dont get it, if they are now going to live in grand pulse. How are they going to survive with all those long guis and behemoth kings if they dont have their el cie powers anymore?

Even with the powers it was a real challenge to survive.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 22, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I personally think Bahamut and Odin are the sickest mofos. Bahamut is the strongest, I believe.
> 
> Fang just seems to have everything going for her, huh?
> 
> ...



She is a more prominent character in the game than lighting which is supposed to be the main character

Not that I have any complaints because fang is my favorite. Still I think that the scenario writter failed, the story was too plain simple for ff standards. Even the main villian was pretty dull.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 22, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> I dont get it, if they are now going to live in grand pulse. How are they going to survive with all those long guis and behemoth kings if they dont have their el cie powers anymore?
> 
> Even with the powers it was a real challenge to survive.



There's a possibility that they've still got their l'Cie abilities. We don't actually know since, well, nobody has ever been cleared of their duties as one. As far as we're aware, all l'Cie become Crystals upon completing their Focus and are awakened only when the fal'Cie have another Focus for them.

So I'm hazarding the guess that they're still as capable as before. Besides, they can always simply clear the Cie'th out of Oerba and fix the place up so it's habitable.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 22, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Besides, they can always simply clear the Cie'th out of Oerba and fix the place up so it's habitable.



yes yes, it is most likely that it is what will happen. If they do the game or movie sequel it would be nice to check it out. Also I was expecting Nabaat to have turned into a l cie and fight against her.

Lets see if it happens in the sequel, also I want Fang back >


----------



## Shade737 (Apr 24, 2010)

Well Im up to Chapter 11 and the open world approach is kind of overwhelming especially with the missions. 

I kept everything basic when it came to leveling weapons so I didn't have to go too much into the leveling system by using the grind spots in Chapter 7 and 9 with Incentive Chips to sell, 36x Vibrant Ooze or Sturdy Bone to exp multiple and Turbojet/Crankshaft to exp the weapons and accessorys.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 25, 2010)

Does anyone have any tips for defeating the Neochu in mission 55? I'm having a hard time with that one.


----------



## Lucius (Apr 25, 2010)

you could use Vanille's Death strategy.

control vanille with a SAB SEN MED paradigm and keep casting death untill the Neochu is dead (best members for the other roles are Snow and Hope). you have time untill it screaches. just keep retrying if you don't get it in time. death only has a 1% success rate.

depending on how strong you are you might have to Shroud first.

after that i'd summon and beat down the little guys a bit. then switch to an offensive paradigm (keep a SEN in it if you want to play it save)

stuff that helps Death success rate:
- Malboro Wand (upgraded from Belladonna Wand)
- Faith on yourself
- Deshell on the Neochu


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 25, 2010)

Screw that, Neochu deserives a majestic death by beatdown. 
Though that will most likely take you a plethora of tries compared to Death Spam.


----------



## Lucius (Apr 25, 2010)

can always come back another day to finish the job right;P

double the CP is just to good to give up on


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 25, 2010)

Very true. I'll admit, I got lucky as shit when I beat him no death spam. Lucky Break activated twice helping me kill him before he managed to screech. Never tried him afterwards but I imagine he's cake walk once your crystarium filled out or at least all the roles unlocked to a decent level. Screech is the only real concern with him, his babies are just high annoyances.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 25, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Very true. I'll admit, I got lucky as shit when I beat him no death spam. Lucky Break activated twice helping me kill him before he managed to screech. Never tried him afterwards but I imagine he's cake walk once your crystarium filled out or at least all the roles unlocked to a decent level. Screech is the only real concern with him, his babies are just high annoyances.



I refought Neochu after I got Fang a Genji Glove. With both her and Lightning having Random: Instant Chain, I managed to down the Neochu quite easily. Admittedly, it helps when Fang can take massive chunks of HP (like 600'000~700'000) every time she uses Highwind.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 26, 2010)

Beat my second playthrough of this game the other day, 27hours


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 26, 2010)

im on chapter 11 im stuck on vanilles Eidolan WTF!!!


----------



## geG (Apr 26, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Beat my second playthrough of this game the other day, 27hours



wat how 

Did you skip every cutscene and avoid as many battles as possible or something?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

I just got to he part where you get Fang and I think she sucks. Obviously they get better, right? I mean, my characters won't suck forever?


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 26, 2010)

Guys should I get the white Lighting PS3? Or should I wait for a possible Noctis Black PS3?
I ve currently got the money and means to purchase it.

I am sick of 360, got the 3 red rings of death... I need a better quality console, the best the market can offer me.

Oh btw, for your information, Fang is like the best character in the game. she is the strongest and with most HP. Besides she is like the coolest and hottest.
She and lighting are by far the best FF girls.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Guys should I get the white Lighting PS3? Or should I wait for a possible Noctis Black PS3?
> I ve currently got the money and means to purchase it.
> 
> I am sick of 360, got the 3 red rings of death... I need a better quality console, the best the market can offer me.
> ...



Actually Snow has the most HP, but I agree about everything else


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 26, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Actually Snow has the most HP, but I agree about everything else



oh, true true about that. My bad.

Also fang's theme is fkin awesome! Also the theme of oerba!

*Spoiler*: __ 



If they do the sequel game or movie then they better bring her back


----------



## Pervy Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Indeed, with more Fang and Vanille love


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

What's so good about her? Granted I just got her and she sucks, but how does she get better?


----------



## Pervy Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's so good about her? Granted I just got her and she sucks, but how does she get better?



Shes the best Commando in the game, shes not much when you first get her, but later on she becomes a powerhouse.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

Commando, huh? Does she go commando?


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 26, 2010)

Just keep improving her and give her strong equipment. Also try to improve her weapon. As a commander she does wonders, keep training her and youll see how good she gets.

oH YOU pervy fox, but Vanille and fang are sisters  I mean not by blood but adopted n stuff.
Also Hope was hitting on Vanille right?

Oh btw, when you reach the corridors of palma sancta, keep farming gil to improve your weapons and sphere grid. At the begining those female cops will be a lot of trouble but later on they'll be easy hunts.

It is ok to turtle down for training, I did that while everyone just rushed to finished the game and they all got raped..... except me  Beated the last boss at the 1st try.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

Woah, spoilers! 

I thought Sazh would eventually come around and give Vanille a deep, dark dicking.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 26, 2010)

Geg said:


> wat how
> 
> Did you skip every cutscene and avoid as many battles as possible or something?



yep to both, i may have been severely under leveled at the end, not even having one role maxed for each character, but i managed.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Nah Crazy, Vanille's still a kid. She'd probably choke to death 

and no Suigetsu, Im pretty sure Vanille and Fang want to bounce on each other


----------



## Ulti (Apr 28, 2010)

This game was much better than I thought it would be.

Combat was damn good IMO and Lightning is pretty awesome.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 28, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Nah Crazy, Vanille's still a kid. She'd probably choke to death
> 
> and no Suigetsu, Im pretty sure Vanille and Fang want to bounce on each other



you pervy FX. Making honour to ur Name.

So E3 is coming in June. Heck it is time that we already had some Versus Updates.


----------



## arshavin23 (Apr 28, 2010)

Is it only me who feels that FF13 was over hyped and slightly disappointing ?


----------



## Reksveks (Apr 28, 2010)

it was slightly dissappointing


----------



## arshavin23 (Apr 28, 2010)

I can't agree more. I like the story, characters, visuals and the battle system; but taking away the freedom ... It's just not a Final Fantasy. I hope Versus really steps it up, I heard that there is going to be a world map.


----------



## Reksveks (Apr 28, 2010)

I would like to see versus, but what would like more is for Square Enix stop trying to make final fantasy a western rpg and create a new series for that


----------



## Fraust (Apr 28, 2010)

Reksveks said:


> is for Square Enix stop trying to make final fantasy a western rpg



Lolwut? Final Fantasy is far from a western RPG. In no way are you making your own decisions in XIII or changing how the story can unravel. You play their story with their characters in a third person way. Western RPGs make you play as your own character, living their life how you want to, making your own story in a first person way.

Don't insult Square like that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Nah Crazy, Vanille's still a kid. She'd probably choke to death
> 
> and no Suigetsu, Im pretty sure Vanille and Fang want to bounce on each other


 She seems relatively grown up to me. Maybe that's just how the Japanese envision little girls--with hot bodies and old british accents.


Fraust said:


> Lolwut? Final Fantasy is far from a western RPG. In no way are you making your own decisions in XIII or changing how the story can unravel. You play their story with their characters in a third person way. Western RPGs make you play as your own character, living their life how you want to, making your own story in a first person way.
> 
> Don't insult Square like that.


 Western RPGs also usually have a tedious battle system that is a pain to play.


----------



## Reksveks (Apr 28, 2010)

i was talking in terms of battles

maybe western-rpg was wrong term, action-rpg might be a better description.

i think it is like when Worms went 3D, graphics got better and options but it wasn't as good


----------



## Fraust (Apr 28, 2010)

Action-RPG is definitely a better term.

But as long as there is an ATB it'll never reach Kingdom Hearts status.


----------



## Reksveks (Apr 28, 2010)

I never got to play KH but my mate loves it and believes that it is better than FF7 and FF9.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 28, 2010)

Play Versus XIII when it comes out. It's basically gonna be Kingdom Hearts for adults.

Kingdom Hearts is my personal favorite GOAT, though. I don't think it's the best, but it's my fave.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 28, 2010)

arshavin23 said:


> Is it only me who feels that FF13 was over hyped and slightly disappointing ?



Not at all. The combat system is extremely enjoyable and easily the best to have ever been introduced in Final Fantasy. The characters were all really good, as well, since not one of them was flawless and each brought something different to the party. The Crystarium system isn't at all what I had hoped, but then again I had hoped for too much (having two upgrade systems, one for pumping CP directly into stats while the other pumped CP into gaining new abilities).

All in all my only real complaints are that the game should have given us the ability to use all the gameplay mechanics from the very beginning, if we chose, and that there were more missions. If Crisis Core can have 300 missions, split into their own storylines, why didn't FFXIII? 

I would've loved it if there was once a powerful warrior from Padra who was labelled a l'Cie and ordered by the fal'Cie to destroy his own city because it was filled with heretics. The warrior refused, becoming a Cie'th yet retaining his consciousness like the other Undying. But this particular Undying then went on to kill other Undying, stealing their power to become equal in strength to even the fal'Cie, but that every l'Cie sent to kill it was either killed themselves for being too weak or turned into Cie'th to serve this god-like Undying. Your role, in your efforts to free the poor l'Cie who failed to defeat this incredible opponent, would have you defeating the most powerful of this Undying's Cie'th before fighting it itself.

Now that would've made an awesome optional superboss, something with tens of millions of HP and the ability to summon powerful Cie'th at will, especially if he was someone Vanille and Fang had once known.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 28, 2010)

I like FFXIII so much that when I hear the theme I contemplate playing it again from the beginning.

That would be my third time. I might when I go home.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 28, 2010)

This game kinda sucks.

lol @ it being an insult to say that Square is trying to westernize the series.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 28, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Nah Crazy, Vanille's still a kid. She'd probably choke to death
> 
> and no Suigetsu, Im pretty sure Vanille and Fang want to bounce on each other



Actually, she's 19 and Fang is 21.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Actually, she's 19 and Fang is 21.


 Boner achieved.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 29, 2010)

FFXIII is good. it really was over hyped and it personally wasnt worth the 2 1/2 year wait and the unecassary pushbacks dates. graphics and gameplay are awesome, music is epic. charcters are ok. the cast didn't stand out as much as i hoped for a FF game. the story is kinda weak to me for some reason i wasn't really felling it. but the reason why i like it is because in so many ways it is similar to FFX,  the Crystarium is similar to the sphere grid system in FFX which is cool in my book. all in all the game is cool.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

I just got to Gran Pulse and after 23 hours of being led down narrow corridors with singular missions they just decide to dump me into this huge-ass giant fucking field with all kinds of monsters that can one-shot me and 1000000 side quests to do?

Fuck.


----------



## Fraust (May 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just got to Gran Pulse and after 23 hours of being led down narrow corridors with singular missions they just decide to dump me into this huge-ass giant fucking field with all kinds of monsters that can one-shot me and 1000000 side quests to do?
> 
> Fuck.



I know. Fucking amazing isn't it? pek


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

It would be if I had a chocobo to ride on.


----------



## Awesome (May 3, 2010)

Mission 14 is your friend on Gran Pulse


----------



## Shade737 (May 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just got to Gran Pulse and after 23 hours of being led down narrow corridors with singular missions they just decide to dump me into this huge-ass giant fucking field with all kinds of monsters that can one-shot me and 1000000 side quests to do?
> 
> Fuck.


Same feeling I had lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Mission 14 is your friend on Gran Pulse


 What the hell is that? Something to do with Chocobos? 


Shade737 said:


> Same feeling I had lol.


 The first thing I did was run over to that Behemoth fighting those wolves and the Behemoth killed me. Strange since Behemoths were easy as fuck just a minute ago.


----------



## Shade737 (May 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The first thing I did was run over to that Behemoth fighting those wolves and the Behemoth killed me. Strange since Behemoths were easy as fuck just a minute ago.


That is the same exact thing that I did......

I fought them over and over thinking that I was doing something wrong.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

How many times did you fight those gigantic Star Wars monsters?


----------



## Shade737 (May 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How many times did you fight those gigantic Star Wars monsters?


I fought each of them once to see how they were since everybody talked about them beforehand. 

I hate that stomp attack......


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

I saw one getting attacked by wolves blocking this corridor and figured I could avoid the monsters and sneak through the big guy's legs.



I was dead wrong. Then I was just dead.


----------



## Awesome (May 3, 2010)

Mission 14 gives you chocobos. Do that mission and you will be happy throughout the rest of the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

Do they run super fast?


----------



## Awesome (May 3, 2010)

About FFX speed. Too bad there's no racing. Actually, I don't think I'll miss getting a 0:00 on a chocobo race...


----------



## Fraust (May 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Do they run super fast?



Not as fast as you expect them to, but it is a HUGE help. I thought I'd get some NOS action or cross the map in 20 seconds, but it beats the shit out walking like nothing else.

Plus the music is nice.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

Figures.  Always disappointed with Chocobo run speed. Always.


----------



## PhantomX (May 3, 2010)

It's also very entertaining to watch Lightning mount that Chocobo like a dick.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

Like a giant, feathered Big Bird dick?


----------



## Shade737 (May 3, 2010)

Does Vanille moan when she goes on a Chocobo?


----------



## Awesome (May 3, 2010)

Of course CrazyMoron. Lightning loves those big yellow dicks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

Shade737 said:


> Does Vanille moan when she goes on a Chocobo?


She already moans a lot as it is, you know she probably full-on orgasms on a Chocobo.


Itachi^ said:


> Of course CrazyMoron. Lightning loves those big yellow dicks.


Speaking of Lightning, who is her love interest?  Snow's asian brother?


----------



## swedishpasta (May 3, 2010)

Got the game on the release but finished it today (i know ._.)


Well what to say.. can't beat FFX but i still loved it, aspecially the gameplay and the concept


----------



## Awesome (May 3, 2010)

Final Fantasy X was, in my opinion, my favorite game and the best Final Fantasy. But the game wasn't that hard... What are you stuck on?


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 4, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Final Fantasy X was, in my opinion, my favorite game and the best Final Fantasy. But the game wasn't that hard... What are you stuck on?


LOL, by can't beat FFX he meant that he prefers FFX over FFXIII.


----------



## Shade737 (May 4, 2010)

Hope needs to hurry up and learn Haste. Sazh is cool and all but I prefer other characters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2010)

I heard that. I love Sazh as a character, but as a party member. :taichou I like the much better magic abilities of that little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), Hope. Haste is the only thing keeing Sazh on my team right now.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (May 4, 2010)

What do people generally think of FFXII?


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 4, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> What do people generally think of FFXII?


it's a good game, one of the best jrpg's of the current generation but even so, i see a fuckton (and by fuckton i mean MOUNT EVEREST AMOUNT OF FUCKTON) of wasted potential. the ending sucks, the beginning is pretty average (first chapter is so bad) and the dialogue can be really, really horrible. story is okay minus the ending which makes absolutely no sense, i like the cast mostly, definitely one of the better ff casts. gameplay is fantastic though (minus the corridor syndrome and lack of optional content before chapter 11) and i really like the soundtrack, visuals are as good as you'd expect them to be.

when i play ff13 it kind of makes me wish that some other studio could afford the same production values as square and would make a better rpg. if ff13's production values were of your average jrpg level, it would blow.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 4, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Final Fantasy X was, in my opinion, my favorite game and the best Final Fantasy. But the game wasn't that hard... What are you stuck on?



yeah it is my favorite aswell, everything of that game was just awesome.

I use Fang as my leader, and she rides the chocobo like a damsel 

FFXIII its a good rpg but it just waisted HUUGEE amounts of potential, maybe it was because it got ported to 360 and they wanted to make it fair for both consoles? we will never know...

The story was mehh, it is all about serah, serah and serah. The main villian is plain and mehhh. There is no nemesis for lighting, Lighitng is pretty irrelevant to be a main character.

till they make the 3d version.


----------



## PhantomX (May 4, 2010)

What's that dancing chick in your sig from, Suigetsu? The art style looks really familiar.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 4, 2010)

FFXIII is ok. The story and writing aren't anything special.
The battle system is just a more streamlined version of XII's with less accuracy.
Leveling system blows.
It is stupidly pretty though.


----------



## Shade737 (May 4, 2010)

Yea the Chryst system is annoying and a chore.

The way you obtain gil and level up accessory/weapons is a drag and the game doesn't actually start until Chapter 11.

Yet I like the enemy encounters. I was never a fan of random encounters. I also like the heal after every battle.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> FFXIII is ok. The story and writing aren't anything special.
> The battle system is just a more streamlined version of XII's with less accuracy.
> Leveling system blows.
> It is stupidly pretty though.


 Yeah, the battle system is pretty similar to FFXII I've noticed, but more classic random battle feel to it since you change screens. 

I take slight issue with the weapon upgrade system and level system, but that's basically expected anyway.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 4, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> What's that dancing chick in your sig from, Suigetsu? The art style looks really familiar.


It does look familiar isnt? Unfortunately I dont know . I stole it from some guy on a forum that I found on google.

My guess would be that Talent Calwell drawed her but I honestly dont know


----------



## Nightfall (May 4, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Final Fantasy X was, in my opinion, my favorite game and the best Final Fantasy. But the game wasn't that hard... What are you stuck on?



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=-5FTJxfV3pc[/YOUTUBE]

Just can't forget that one...^^


----------



## swedishpasta (May 4, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=-5FTJxfV3pc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Just can't forget that one...^^




Damn... i miss that game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2010)

You want it? I'll sell you it for 500 bucks.


----------



## Awesome (May 4, 2010)

Game is worth more than that :ho


----------



## swedishpasta (May 4, 2010)

I could buy it for 20 bucks on the internetz and get it by tomorrow... but then i would have to live with the platinum version... hehe


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Game is worth more than that :ho


 Precisely--he's getting an awesome deal.


swedishpasta said:


> I could buy it for 20 bucks on the internetz and get it by tomorrow... but then i would have to live with the platinum version... hehe


 The Internet is nothing but con men, bro. You order it for 20 bucks, you get a copy of Final Fantasy X-2, then your card is charged an additional 100 a month for no reason.

Trust me.


----------



## Awesome (May 4, 2010)

FFX-2 was the beginning of the end for FF stories, I swear. They haven't gotten one right since.


----------



## swedishpasta (May 4, 2010)

I loved FF12, it was a good mix between awsome story and great gameplay


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 4, 2010)

the only thing that Hope has over Sazh is his High Magic Stat, thats it. Hopes HP sucks ass he's always the first one to die in battle and his casting time is sloww is fuck he takes forever to heal you.


----------



## Awesome (May 4, 2010)

Hopes high as fuck magic stat makes him #1 in any team where healing is important. Sazh becomes useless unless you use Blitz on adamantoises come endgame.


----------



## Shade737 (May 4, 2010)

Finished Chapter 11 and got the growth egg and am now going on toward Chapter 12.


----------



## Awesome (May 4, 2010)

I didn't have the patience to get the growth egg in Chapter 11. He was hard enough in 13.


----------



## Shade737 (May 4, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> I didn't have the patience to get the growth egg in Chapter 11. He was hard enough in 13.


Took me about a hour. Was a pain at first but I finally got him.


----------



## death1217 (May 4, 2010)

am still stuck in chapter 11 (I'm at the end) but i wanna level up all my character to max in all the classes till now i just maxed out two classes


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 5, 2010)

death1217 said:


> am still stuck in chapter 11 (I'm at the end) but i wanna level up all my character to max in all the classes till now i just maxed out two classes



yea me too. bitchass bartandealus strikes again


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2010)

What's a growth egg?


----------



## Wicked (May 5, 2010)

Ok so i never played this game but always wanted to.

Buy it or rent?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2010)

Buy it so I don't feel so bad.


----------



## Fraust (May 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's a growth egg?



Gives you 2x CP.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2010)

HOW THE FUCK DO I GET THAT SHIT!?!?!


----------



## Fraust (May 5, 2010)

Mission 55. I highly doubt you're that strong yet, though. Have you beaten the game yet? Cause I'm pretty sure you'll need quite nearly maxed stats or close enough to have a chance.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2010)

What? If you need to be that powerful to get the egg then what's the shitting point? I mean, the only reason I'd want it would be to... you know... get more CP and get stronger.

Makes no sense.


----------



## Stumpy (May 5, 2010)

For the first time in my life, I just spent real earth dollars on a Final Fantasy videogame product. It says "Final Fantasy XIII" on the box.


----------



## Fraust (May 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What? If you need to be that powerful to get the egg then what's the shitting point? I mean, the only reason I'd want it would be to... you know... get more CP and get stronger.
> 
> Makes no sense.



Lol, main roles at least. You'll still need millions of CP to max out the other roles for everyone.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2010)

I don't know, I'm not into that sort of thing. I'll probably do it for the challenge, but I'm not gonna max everyone, that's ridiculous.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What? If you need to be that powerful to get the egg then what's the shitting point? I mean, the only reason I'd want it would be to... you know... get more CP and get stronger.
> 
> Makes no sense.



i agree by the time your strong enough to do the mission and get the growth egg you'll all ready be strong enough to finish the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2010)

They at least did it right in Final Fantasy VI with the EXP egg.


----------



## Fraust (May 5, 2010)

They assume that if you're even going up to mission 55 that you're gonna try and do more missions, which means you'd probably need to nearly max everything out, which you'd need the egg for. You definitely don't need the egg or anything maxed to beat the game. I don't think I had anything maxed either time, it's just the right strategy.


----------



## PhantomX (May 5, 2010)

If you want to beat some of the missions it would serve you well to be at near maxed out on all roles... especially if you want to kill the super turtles and Vercingetorix.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2010)

What about super-awesome secret bosses? There gotta be some or this ain't Final Fantasy.


----------



## Awesome (May 5, 2010)

No secret bosses. There better be DLC though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2010)

No secret bosses?  

Where's my incentive to get my ultimate weapons and max out and get all my spells and perfect my fightin' ability?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 5, 2010)

Honestly, only the normal turtles and Jesus turtles need ultimate weapons and even then, really only need 1 of them (Fang or Snow's STR weapons). The final mission doesn't really need it but can take him out around 3 mins with max weapons.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2010)

Man... :taichou

Guess I might as well breeze through the rest of the game and win it. Then sell it for NIER or something.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 5, 2010)

I'd say to do most of the missions but alot of them were lackluster to me with maybe 5 of them actually being unique. Majority of the missions involved a normal monster but beefed up.


----------



## Kabomacho (May 5, 2010)

How do you guys get the components to beef up your weapons? Just fight around a lot?


----------



## Fraust (May 5, 2010)

Kabomacho said:


> How do you guys get the components to beef up your weapons? Just fight around a lot?



Buy them. Particle Accelerators work very well after you get the EXPx3 from cheaper components.

You definitely should farm the catalysts, though. You won't want to buy those.


----------



## xpeed (May 5, 2010)

I bought this when it first came out and so far....I only managed to start chapter 1.  :lol:  I planned to play this during summer so I can't wait.


----------



## Fraust (May 5, 2010)

xpeed said:


> I bought this when it first came out and so far....I only managed to start chapter 1.  :lol:  I planned to play this during summer so I can't wait.



Pshh, I planned to play it during the summer, too, and I've beaten it twice.


----------



## Kabomacho (May 5, 2010)

Alrighty then, but I've been having a very hard time getting my hands on money.


----------



## Fraust (May 5, 2010)

Where are you in the story? Money never comes easy. When you're able to kill turtles and farm Platinum Ingots you'll start getting enough money for everything.


----------



## Kabomacho (May 5, 2010)

I'm at the boss battle for chapter 10.
Fighting 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Raines or whatever his name is


----------



## Fraust (May 5, 2010)

You have a ways to go before you should even be worrying about weapons, my friend. You won't need any suped up weapons for the story bosses, just the right paradigms.


----------



## Kabomacho (May 5, 2010)

Ah, ok. At least I've got that part down.


----------



## Velocity (May 5, 2010)

FFXIII really needs some DLC or something... I bought White Knight Chronicles today and have been playing that for a few hours. Some of the things in that game would've been really great for FFXIII - like multiplayer missions (since you only control one person in FFXIII, having two other people team up with you and control their own character wouldn't be too unbelievable) and equipped items changing the character's appearance both inside and outside of battle (even rings you equip show up on the hands, so it would've been cool to see the accessories in FFXIII hanging about on the characters).

But this is definitely a Level-5 game. The level of polish is astounding.


----------



## Shade737 (May 5, 2010)

To the people asking about the Growth egg that gives you 2x the Chryst points: 

You can get it early after you beat the Chapter 11 boss. Dont go into the ship after beating him just turn back and follow this guide and read all of the following posts in the thread:



It was a pain at first but it was worth it.....


----------



## Awesome (May 5, 2010)

Lrya, I thought that too until about halfway through the game. Then it gets horrible.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 5, 2010)

but why are they calling it versus XIII when its not a final fantasy game. the name is really turning meoff of this game for some reason.


----------



## Fraust (May 5, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> but why are they calling it versus XIII when its not a final fantasy game. the name is really turning meoff of this game for some reason.



...

Final Fantasy Versus XIII, Agito XIII... fuck XIII itself, all part of a *compilation*. They could have called XIII something like "Fuckfest XIII". They're all part of the compilation. Versus XIII will probably even be better than XIII (at least I know it will for me). How is it not an FF? Final Fantasy Legends, Adventures, Tactics, Crystal Chronicles, etc. are all Final Fantasy.

Final Fantasy Versus XIII should be considered more a numbered FF than XI or XIV because it matches what the entire series has been up until those two. God I hate that people feel that way. Nothing personal, of course, it's just a pet peeve when it comes to the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 6, 2010)

I don't consider FFT, Crystal Chronicles, Legends, or even Mystic Quest as proper Final Fantasy games. Therefore, FFXIII Agito and Versus aren't either. 

Neitherare FFXI and FFXIV. Those are MMORPGs.


----------



## Awesome (May 6, 2010)

Versus will probably be better than 13. The team for FF13 fucked the story over bad. It had so much wasted potential. And if the KH team is working on this, the story will probably be really good. I liked KH 2 story aside from the disney in it. Same with KH 1


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 6, 2010)

I didn't like Kingdom Hearts because of the annoying ship thing. I never got that far.


----------



## Fraust (May 6, 2010)

I love KH. <3

But that would just make my side of a debate biased, so I won't try to convince anyone.

With Versus on the other hand. :ho ... It would be the same thing.


----------



## xpeed (May 6, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Pshh, I planned to play it during the summer, too, and I've beaten it twice.



I couldn't play it because I'm too busy with my current schedule with school, work, and being lazy.


----------



## Awesome (May 6, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I love KH. <3
> 
> But that would just make my side of a debate biased, so I won't try to convince anyone.
> 
> With Versus on the other hand. :ho ... It would be the same thing.



I feel the same.


----------



## Shade737 (May 6, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't like Kingdom Hearts because of the annoying ship thing. I never got that far.


I own and beat both. I loved the games but I disliked the ship thing as well. Im hoping Verses will be a more mature version of it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 6, 2010)

You're a bigger man than I. The minute I found out I had to go through and blast all that shit *every fucking time* I wanted to travel, I stopped playing and sent the game back to GameFly.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2010)

Meh, the ship thing could be fun actually. Later on you make such epic ships lol.


----------



## Shade737 (May 6, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're a bigger man than I. The minute I found out I had to go through and blast all that shit *every fucking time* I wanted to travel, I stopped playing and sent the game back to GameFly.


You should of kept going past the annoying ship parts. Its actually good and I came in not expecting much since it had Disney characters in it.


----------



## Fraust (May 6, 2010)

KH2's gummi ship system was one of the best mini-games I ever had the pleasure of almost perfecting. I might do it all over this summer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 6, 2010)

Well, it's too late for all that now. I vowed never to pick it up, ever again. It's kind of the Zelda principle. After that shitty ship debacle in Windwaker, I haven't played one of their games since.

I heard Spirit Tracks has something similar with a train so fuck that, too. I don't trust Zelda anymore.


----------



## AL1A5 (May 6, 2010)

Liking the look of Versus XIII. looks to me like it will feel like a totally different game to play. As long as its not anywhere near as bad as Final Fantasy XIII.


----------



## xpeed (May 6, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Meh, the ship thing could be fun actually. Later on you make such epic ships lol.



Very true, I aimed to create the most EPIC awesome gummi ship I actually ended up with a freakin' block that looked like the All Spark that covered 75% of the screen with little tiny wings, and I couldn't dodge the enemies for crap but man, I destroyed the KH universe with that thing.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 6, 2010)

i officialy hate daze. im still stuck on bartandalus on chapter 11.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 6, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't consider FFT, Crystal Chronicles, Legends, or even Mystic Quest as proper Final Fantasy games. Therefore, FFXIII Agito and Versus aren't either.
> 
> Neitherare FFXI and FFXIV. Those are MMORPGs.



Hey now, the story in FFXI alone is epic beyond a vast majority of the other FFs. Granted, it's hard to keep track of it since obviously, the pacing of a MMO is horrible for it.

I too also hated the Gummi ship sections. I never did anything with the ships and just left everything basic. Strange considering it was basically akin to Star Fox but just didn't click with me.



arcanecapricorn said:


> i officialy hate daze. im still stuck on bartandalus on chapter 11.



If you can equip any Daze resistance items do so. Otherwise, just start the fight with the usual strat of *Deprotect/Imperil/*Deshell/Slow/Poison on Bart, *Haste/Bravery*/Faith on you, then RAV/RAV/RAV till stagger then a switch COM/COM/COM to rape face (no pun intended ) Bolded are the priorities, every other buff/debuff, great if you get it.


----------



## Gnome (May 6, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> i officialy hate daze. im still stuck on bartandalus on chapter 11.



Save all your TP in that fight and use Dispelga whenever you get dazed.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (May 6, 2010)

I liked Kingdom Hearts, but I wasn't aware of the ship until a friend pointed it out to me.

Now, when I replay the ending to KH2, I can't help but see Sora's hand groping Riku's ass.


----------



## SAFFF (May 6, 2010)

I rented FF13 the other day, got to chapter 9. This game is why i find the entire Final Fantasy franchise overrated tripe and its fanbase to be ignorant weeaboos that wouldn't know a good RPG if it fucked them in the ass.

Don't you guys take this as a direct insult to you. I meant my FFtard brother who said 13 was soooooo "good".


----------



## Wu Fei (May 6, 2010)

yeah im on chapter 4 and im like....this game is shit compared to X,9,8,7,6.

I'm not liking the characters at all. The linearity and strange battle retries kills me. and the fckin music and all, just doesn't have the charm and spirit of FF. waste of my money. trade in on deck. fuck i told myself i'd never trade my games again. i want versus 13.


----------



## Fraust (May 6, 2010)

No, most of us recognize the flaws in the game and realize it shouldn't really be considered among the greatest. Sure some people enjoy it more than a lot of the other games in the series, but I think the majority of fans like others a lot more. Compared to a lot of JRPGs I'd say it's pretty good, but I can name a couple other games this generation alone that are better.

Your opinion is understandable, as is any opinion that's not "Fuck this game I played 13 seconds and was like THIS IS BULLSHIT! Where's Tidus?" I think some people do overhype the game, but for the open minded fans I'm sure they took the game for what it was and enjoyed it regardless. That always makes it easier when a game you've been looking forward to for, what, three years is at all disappointing.

Versus on the other hand...


----------



## Stumpy (May 6, 2010)

So far, this is the worst part of FFXIII:

*Spoiler*: __ 



This dude's motherfucking hair.



Other than that I don't hate it yet. I'm at the beginning of Chapter 4 and I don't feel like anything has happened yet.


----------



## Gnome (May 6, 2010)

Who the fuck is that? and why don't i remember him?


----------



## Corran (May 6, 2010)

He was at the very beginning of the game with NORA. I wish the NORA girl got some more screentime to be honest, she had a good design.


----------



## Stumpy (May 7, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Who the fuck is that? and why don't i remember him?


Just some fool in Snow's band of hoodlums. His Datalog entry says he has a passion for fashion too.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 7, 2010)

does anyone know which are the best components to buy for leveling up your weapons the quickest


----------



## Vai (May 7, 2010)

Corran said:


> He was at the very beginning of the game with NORA. I wish the NORA girl got some more screentime to be honest, she had a good design.



I liked the kid on snow's group.

Gadot looked awesome aswell


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2010)

I got to this Juggernaut thing last night and it fucked me up something fierce. I was doing pretty well, chipping away at its ridiculous health and defense, but then it killed my leader with one move. 

I retried and it killed two people with that same move in one shot.

I ran away and gave up.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 7, 2010)

Use barfire.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2010)

I don't know if I have that. Maybe I'll go back and give it a shot, those monsters are easy and give pretty good CP along the way anyway. Gotta farm them shit-faces.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 7, 2010)

You should have it by now with Sazh.

Also debuff it and it will waste time curing itself so it can't attack.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2010)

I tried to debuff it, and that did buy me some time. It just has so much fucking health!


----------



## Shuntensatsu (May 7, 2010)

Got the platinum trophy in this game in roughly 88 hours.  Thought it was overall a good game.  No desire to ever play it again though.  Certainly not one of the better FF games as it had no storyline whatsoever and a rather boring cast of characters.  Battle system was ok but a little frantic and you can easily fall into the simply using auto-battle over and over.  

As  I said, a good game as far as current day JRPGs go.  Certainly not up to par with the SNES/PS1 Final Fantasy games though, and grossly overshadowed by the best RPG on any of the next gen consoles.  Demons Souls.

I hope VS 13 is better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2010)

I wouldn't call Demon's Souls the best. All you have to really do is memorize everything and you beat the game fairly easily. Without memorizing everything it's much harder. It's just a giant boss pattern game on a grand scale.

It is rather addicting though, I'll give you that--until you smash your PS3.


----------



## Fraust (May 7, 2010)

I say Lost Odyssey and Tales of Vesperia are still the best JRPGs this generation.



> does anyone know which are the best components to buy for leveling up your weapons the quickest



To *buy* I believe the Particle Accelerators are the cheapest that give you the highest. The next highest costs a lot more, though it's been a while since I looked at the guide.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 7, 2010)

This game worth it to buy a PS3 for? Im an avid FF fan, and have played most of their games, just wondering, if i do buy one ill also buy some other rpg's, but this is what seems the best from what ive seen.


----------



## Fraust (May 7, 2010)

SuperNovaLogia said:


> This game worth it to buy a PS3 for? Im an avid FF fan, and have played most of their games, just wondering, if i do buy one ill also buy some other rpg's, but this is what seems the best from what ive seen.



Buy the system for this *and* Versus XIII. As well as XIV, and whatever other RPGs you planned to buy.

Metal Gear Solid 4 would be a solid choice, as well.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 7, 2010)

Yeah those all sound nice, God of war 3 and tekken's also sound good, thanks.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 7, 2010)

Disgaea 3 also.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 7, 2010)

well most jrpg's at that matter XD


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 8, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I say Lost Odyssey and Tales of Vesperia are still the best JRPGs this generation.
> 
> 
> 
> To *buy* I believe the Particle Accelerators are the cheapest that give you the highest. The next highest costs a lot more, though it's been a while since I looked at the guide.



i agree lost odyssey was fucking epic.
 particle accelerators, ok thanks for the info


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (May 8, 2010)

its a good game im not done with it though, but still its a good game <3


----------



## Suigetsu (May 9, 2010)

Hey guys I ve got a very important question:

I sold some items that you get along the road of the first 2 discs. What should I do? Upgrade some items so I can dismantle them and obtain those items that I sold, so I can upgrade them and stuff?

Or do I start a new game?

Thing is, I REALLY WANT Fang's Picture.


----------



## Fraust (May 10, 2010)

Fang's gamer picture?

You can buy a lot of items again later on after you farm for Gil, and most items don't really matter at that point I don't think. I only think there are some items that are like gone for good, but most likely not one of the ones you sold.

If you don't mind starting a new game that might not be a terrible idea since you'll be positive, you can skip scenes, and you'll probably be better off on any bosses you had trouble with.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 10, 2010)

I believe the elemental rings/charms are the only things that you shouldn't sell. Otherwise everything else you can get by simply upgrading/dismantling.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 10, 2010)

Ill be dammed.... Alright I guess I will start a new game then.

Yeah when you get the treasure hunter achievement/trophie, you unlock a Fang Gamer Picture or a theme for PS3.


----------



## Shade737 (May 10, 2010)

I just keep at least one of each and sell any extras.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2010)

I don't know if I'm going to finsih this game or not. I'm at Eden now and I'm not feelin' it anymore. The fights are getting way too repetitive and boring for my tastes. R1, XXXXXXXXXXX, R1, XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX, R1, XXXXXXXXXXX.


----------



## Gnome (May 10, 2010)

Isn't Eden the end? If so just force yourself to finish it like i did.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2010)

I don't know if it is or not, but it feels like it's close to the end at the very least. I guess I could force myself to finish it.

Kinda sad that I have to force myself to finish playing a game though.  I just don't care about anything in the story. Sazh is cool, but his chubby little kid is already a crystal.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 10, 2010)

The story is just not that motivating And Lighting doesnt even have a substantial part on the storie either. Now I am really looking up to Versus, if they fail with versus as well then it was a miss miss and SE just wont make good stories anymoar.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2010)

Yeah, I'm definitely not buying Versus until it's really, really cheap.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, I'm definitely not buying Versus until it's really, really cheap.



huh? why is that? Its going to have a system similar to dissidia.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know if it is or not, but it feels like it's close to the end at the very least. I guess I could force myself to finish it.
> 
> Kinda sad that I have to force myself to finish playing a game though.  I just don't care about anything in the story. Sazh is cool, but his chubby little kid is already a crystal.



unfortunately i have to agree with u. im on chapter 13 and the story is just not getting any better. i don't understand how bartandelus is suppose to be a villan in the story but yet he's been helping them along the way. any way the only characters i care for are sazh, fang, and lighting however i am dissiappointed about lighting's ultimate move. its not as flashy as i expected it and it dosent do as much damage


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> huh? why is that? Its going to have a system similar to dissidia.


 Never played Dissidia. I don't trust FFXIII anymore. 


arcanecapricorn said:


> unfortunately i have to agree with u. im on chapter 13 and the story is just not getting any better. i don't understand how bartandelus is suppose to be a villan in the story but yet he's been helping them along the way. any way the only characters i care for are sazh, fang, and lighting however i am dissiappointed about lighting's ultimate move. its not as flashy as i expected it and it dosent do as much damage


 Oh, they get ultimate moves? I think I got a move called Highwind with Fang, but I haven't tried it yet. I guess I should check it out before breaking my game disk in half.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 10, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> unfortunately i have to agree with u. im on chapter 13 and the story is just not getting any better. i don't understand how bartandelus is suppose to be a villan in the story but yet he's been helping them along the way. any way the only characters i care for are sazh, fang, and lighting however i am dissiappointed about lighting's ultimate move. its not as flashy as i expected it and it dosent do as much damage



Army of One is not as flashy as you expected? ..... You must have really high ass standards. There is a trick to increase the damage on it though. Just switch her to Commando while she's doing AoO and you'll get the dmg bonus from Commando on all her hits.

@CMX: Highwind is a quick attack from Fang. Looks really good and it does stupid amounts of dmg on the enemy if their stagger % is high. She can take off a good 2-3million HP with it and it's pretty much essential to take out turtles without summons. Other option would be Snow's Sovereign Fist which does the same thing but Fang has a higher STR stat so she'll awesome always do more. Once you're done with Eden, you get to the last dungeon and from there, can go back to Pulse to do missions if you want or just push through to the end. 

And yeah, despite what people say, FFXIII is still a game of mashing X, they just tossed in an extra button every other press. It's even more notorious now due to the Auto-Battle.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 11, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Army of One is not as flashy as you expected? ..... You must have really high ass standards. There is a trick to increase the damage on it though. Just switch her to Commando while she's doing AoO and you'll get the dmg bonus from Commando on all her hits.
> 
> @CMX: Highwind is a quick attack from Fang. Looks really good and it does stupid amounts of dmg on the enemy if their stagger % is high. She can take off a good 2-3million HP with it and it's pretty much essential to take out turtles without summons. Other option would be Snow's Sovereign Fist which does the same thing but Fang has a higher STR stat so she'll awesome do more. Once you're done with Eden, you get to the last dungeon and from there can go back to Pulse to missions if you want or just push through to the end.
> 
> And yeah, despite what people say, FFXIII is still a game of mashing X, they just tossed in an extra button every other press. It's even more notorious now due to the Auto-Battle.



thanks for the info about switching the paridigms while shes doing AoO. don't get me wrong i like FF13 its just that i don't think that it lived up to the 3 year hype that it was put on to it.


----------



## Inugami (May 11, 2010)

The only thing I hear lately of this game is killing turtles...I hate them! gonna buy this when drop price because I'm a turtle hater.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Never played Dissidia. I don't trust FFXIII anymore.
> .



OMG! but it is like the best PSP game ever! Besdies Versus its done by a different person and he has a very different taste in story.

FFXIII was a huge disapointed for me, wasnt as fantastic as I was expecting it to be. Heck I think I could had made a better scenario.

Anyways for those of you that have the japanese version I ve got a VERY IMPORTANT QUESTION. What are those signs at the back of the cover that are:

Two Hearts
A female and a male logo. You know like those circles with an arrow and a cross.


----------



## AndrewRogue (May 12, 2010)

The only reason I will ever get a PS3 is for Final Fantasy Versus XIII. And so far that game is living up to its expectations, People are waiting to get theirs hands on it ever since the first trailer came out. It is supposed to be different from every Final Fantasy game ever created and the darkest one. You can already see the example in the trailers.

From the looks of it, XIII is not getting that much attention anymore, I thought it would.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 12, 2010)

AndrewRogue said:


> The only reason I will ever get a PS3 is for Final Fantasy Versus XIII. And so far that game is living up to its expectations, People are waiting to get theirs hands on it ever since the first trailer came out. It is supposed to be different from every Final Fantasy game ever created and the darkest one. You can already see the example in the trailers.
> 
> From the looks of it, XIII is not getting that much attention anymore, I thought it would.



thing is... it was a huge let down.
Loads of story elements waisted, Overkill of Emo moments after Emo moments. Plot Holes, not interesting rival nor nemesis at all and the story is pretty lacky and mehh. For a final fantasy standard Game I mean.

Besdies, the director does know how to tell a good story and direct. Not like the one from ffxiii which, bah dont make me go on it.

Still It had some rescatable things like Yun Fang, the battle system and the music n visuals.
If they ever do a sequel then better let Nomura make the scenario and stuff, cause the other one failed miserably.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 12, 2010)

Not a huge fan of Nomura but it seems like he is the new face of SE. Bleh.


----------



## Corran (May 12, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> huh? why is that? Its going to have a system similar to dissidia.



I'd say it's gonna have a similar combat system to Kingdom Hearts except more violent. I did just buy Dissidia and have been playing the past few days and I am enjoying it a lot *except for some very CHEAP moves by villians* and the combat does remind me of KH but with more flying around and running on walls


----------



## Sephiroth (May 12, 2010)

When did you upgrade to a ps3 Crazy? 



> Not a huge fan of Nomura but it seems like he is the new face of SE. Bleh.


Just as planned. 

As I said a long time ago, Versus is the way to go, never was excited for XIII vanilla.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 12, 2010)

I got this game a few weeks ago, played it once  for about 2hrs don?t like it. It feels like a fucking waste of my money, bought Resonance of fate and White knight chronicles yesterday. I will probably come back to this or just trade it in when red dead redemption comes out. Also this has one of the worst openings I have ever seen in any FF game, I think they tried to mimic FF7 opening but they failed.


----------



## Reksveks (May 12, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Also this has one of the worst openings I have ever seen in any FF game, I think they tried to mimic FF7 opening but they failed.



I also thought that


----------



## Suigetsu (May 13, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> When did you upgrade to a ps3 Crazy?
> 
> 
> Just as planned.
> ...



Indeed Nomura still has the touch, all the others just lost it or Cant cut it for ****.

Yeah they indeed tried to mimic ff7 in a lot of things, but the only did they acomplished was to shot themselves in the foot.


----------



## Fraust (May 13, 2010)

They also mimicked X in a lot of things.

Ruins of Oerba Village where people from the past used to live = Zanarkand ruins where Tidus and Auron were from?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 13, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Indeed Nomura still has the touch, all the others just lost it or Cant cut it for ****.
> 
> Yeah they indeed tried to mimic ff7 in a lot of things, but the only did they acomplished was to shot themselves in the foot.



Every game except for like 11 and 12 has had Nomura be important in the process.


----------



## Gnome (May 13, 2010)

About being like X. I thought Barthandelus would be like Seymour (continually returning boss) but then i couldn't tell if he was trying to help or if he was actually bad, then he became the final boss and i got lost, then the game ended


----------



## Fraust (May 13, 2010)

I hated how he came in randomly and decided to be all "Yeah, I run shit and I'm just gonna become super human in front of your face and kill off these people you thought were important."

I wish Cid was a bigger part because he was quite easily my favorite character after the main cast minus Vanille and Snow.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 13, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I hated how he came in randomly and decided to be all "Yeah, I run shit and I'm just gonna become super human in front of your face and kill off these people you thought were important."
> 
> I wish Cid was a bigger part because he was quite easily my favorite character after the main cast minus Vanille and Snow.



i totally agree. Cid Raines was fucking badass. bartandealus dosent make any sense at all in the story. 

another reason why this game was similar to FFX was the crystarium.(sphere grid system in FFX)


----------



## Angelus (May 14, 2010)

Just finished of the last boss a few days ago, so I'm done with the story and I'm doing the missions now.

The ending was quite dissapointing, 'cause it was rather lame and leaves too many things unexplained:

What happens to all the l'Cie now?
What will happen to Cocoon, now that Eden is gone?
Will the people of Cocoon still rely on the fal'Cie after what happend?
Do they even know, that one of the fal'Cie tried to kill them all?
What's up with the Maker? Lot's of people died, who's to say he won't return after all?

Post#game isn't that good either. So far I had no problems getting a five-star rating on all the missions. Even the enemies in the Faultwarrens were hardly a challenge.

To be honest I'd rather have 10 missions were you fight strong, unique monsters, than 60+ missions, were half of the monsters are simply common enemies with new colors and slightly higher stats.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 14, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Every game except for like 11 and 12 has had Nomura be important in the process.



I think since he started in FF4? Back when he was a monster designer mostly and helped some with backgrounds and character designs.


----------



## Fraust (May 14, 2010)

Wolfwood said:


> What happens to all the l'Cie now?
> *They're free? At least the main crew because they completed their focus and Serah and Dajh also completed theirs. I think the l'Cie that became Cie'th aren't free, though.*
> What will happen to Cocoon, now that Eden is gone?
> *They showed you what happened. It fell and is now a pretty trophy for Pulse. It has no power and therefore is probably uninhabitable.*
> ...



My thoughts in bold..


----------



## Velocity (May 14, 2010)

Wolfwood said:


> What happens to all the l'Cie now?



They probably started clearing out Pulse to make it more habitable. First stop would be Oerba, then probably Paddra and Haerii. Even though all three are basically ruins, they'd still be somewhere to stay. As we already saw, Pulse fal'Cie choose their own l'Cie, so there's no reason to believe l'Cie would cease to exist.



> What will happen to Cocoon, now that Eden is gone?



Cocoon looks like some sort of deadlands to me. If it weren't for Ragnarok, it would have crashed into Pulse. So chances are nobody will ever return there again.



> Will the people of Cocoon still rely on the fal'Cie after what happend?



The fal'Cie of Pulse don't care about humans. They balance the ecosystem, labelling l'Cie to perform tasks they themselves can't be bothered to, and that's it. So I think the fal'Cie and the humans will just leave each other alone.



> What's up with the Maker? Lot's of people died, who's to say he won't return after all?



I'm pretty sure everyone on Cocoon, which'd consist of every human alive, had to die for the Maker to return. Since the majority of humans actually survived, I think the Maker is uninterested.


----------



## masterriku (May 14, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Every game except for like 11 and 12 has had Nomura be important in the process.



I'm pretty sure he designed all the races in 11 so yeah he was important in 11 so just it's only 12 he has no importance.

.....which really means ALL OF YOU FFXI people have been playing Nomura characters for the past eight years if you hate Nomura and play FFXI your some kinda masochist.


----------



## Inugami (May 15, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> I got this game a few weeks ago, played it once  for about 2hrs don?t like it. It feels like a fucking waste of my money, bought Resonance of fate and White knight chronicles yesterday. I will probably come back to this or just trade it in when red dead redemption comes out. Also this has one of the worst openings I have ever seen in any FF game, I think they tried to mimic FF7 opening but they failed.



FFTARD MODE :

Hey DOOOOOD wait til you get to Calm Lands 2.0 Grand Pulse, the game gets UBERAWESOME!.


----------



## Super Naruto (May 15, 2010)

For me Final Fantasy 13 was a HUGE let down.

Being a Hardcore FF since the first Playstation release; Final Fantasy 7, i bought every game since.

7 was amazing, just like 8, 9, & 10. I also played 11 for 4 years and had a blast on that.

12 was a bit meh, the first indication of a company loosing its marbles.

13 was just complete trash.

Linear gameplay, crap battle system, horrible soundtrack, poor characters, no towns (I mean WTF! honestly?) and basically everything that i once loved about FF taken away.

I believe its down to the game going multiplatform.

I blame the 360 for the downfall of Final fantasy, even tho its my only gaming machine!

Fuck you microsoft! fuck you!


----------



## Angelus (May 15, 2010)

Lyra said:


> They probably started clearing out Pulse to make it more habitable. First stop would be Oerba, then probably Paddra and Haerii. Even though all three are basically ruins, they'd still be somewhere to stay. As we already saw, Pulse fal'Cie choose their own l'Cie, so there's no reason to believe l'Cie would cease to exist.
> 
> Cocoon looks like some sort of deadlands to me. If it weren't for Ragnarok, it would have crashed into Pulse. So chances are nobody will ever return there again.



 I wonder if Cocoon is completely without fal'Cie power. I suppose there are still some fal'Cie left, like Carbuncle.



> The fal'Cie of Pulse don't care about humans. They balance the ecosystem, labelling l'Cie to perform tasks they themselves can't be bothered to, and that's it. So I think the fal'Cie and the humans will just leave each other alone.



I kinda doubt they will leave each other alone. For example, there might be other fal'Cie, who want to summon the Maker.

And the people of Cocoon may have to rely on the l'Cie for now, to be able to survive in Gran Pulse, but I'm sure they wouldn't be happy, if they knew that one of the fal'Cie tried to kill them all.

Also, Titan might just kill them all for the lulz 



> I'm pretty sure everyone on Cocoon, which'd consist of every human alive, had to die for the Maker to return. Since the majority of humans actually survived, I think the Maker is uninterested.



I guess you're right. I still think fighting the Maker would have been pretty interesting and a better end to the story of FF13 than fighting Orphan.

I kinda have the feeling that they tried to mimic the FF7 ending, which was also a major cliffhanger. Let's just hope there will be no FFXIII-2. It's not that FFXIII was a bad game, I just want to experience new stories, worlds and characters. That is what FF is all about, in my opinion.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 18, 2010)

Looks like SE is looking into putting Versus onto 360



> Speaking at an investor meeting during the release of the company?s financials ? which saw big brother Final Fantasy XIII sell over 5-and-a-half million units in its fiscal year ending March 31, 2010 ? Wada said the following comment when asked if Versus was jumping ship from PS3, caught by Impress Watch:
> 
> ?We?ll be looking into it internally until right before the formal announcement.?
> 
> Since its reveal at E3 2006, Final Fantasy Versus XIII has remained a PS3 exclusive, even when FFXIII jumped to Xbox 360 at E3 2008.


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 18, 2010)

^If that happens, expect alot of pissed off sony fanboys


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Looks like SE is looking into putting Versus onto 360



Awesome


----------



## Velocity (May 18, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Looks like SE is looking into putting Versus onto 360



Meh... I've lost interest, anyway, to be honest. It was unveiled four years ago and we still don't really know anything about it... We've had all of a couple of trailers and neither have told us much beyond the names of two characters.

Until we get an actual gameplay trailer or at least something less vague to go on, I'm not interested in Versus any more. All their promises about it being the darkest Final Fantasy yet or that Noctis is the deepest protagonist yet don't mean anything, either, since they *would* say that in light of all the complainers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2010)

So XBOX owners can not buy it, too?


----------



## geG (May 18, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Meh... I've lost interest, anyway, to be honest. It was unveiled four years ago and we still don't really know anything about it... We've had all of a couple of trailers and neither have told us much beyond the names of two characters.
> 
> Until we get an actual gameplay trailer or at least something less vague to go on, I'm not interested in Versus any more. All their promises about it being the darkest Final Fantasy yet or that Noctis is the deepest protagonist yet don't mean anything, either, since they *would* say that in light of all the complainers.


This is pretty much my attitude as well. I mean yeah Versus will probably end up being my XIV, but I'm not that interested in it now since we know next to nothing about it.

Don't care about the possibility of it being ported to the 360 either; it's not like it'll make a difference in the final game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2010)

I'll sit on Versus for at least 4 months until the price goes down and people actually have valid opinions.


----------



## Nightfall (May 18, 2010)

I'm worried about some of the trailers and the love story I think they're going to ship, they usually aren't good in this franchise...

Well imo it's usually time consuming shit, boring and doesnt really add anything. Just leads to retarded pairing wars...


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 18, 2010)

Versus will still sell more on the PS3 than on the 360, just like XIII did.


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 18, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Versus will still sell more on the PS3 than on the 360, just like XIII did.



You are the master of the obvious


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 18, 2010)

Who gives a fuck? 

It's 2010 and next-gen consoles came out in 2006. If anyone's going to be pissed about this after all the multi-platform games that have come out then they need to give up gaming in general. Sure I'm getting it for PS3 but really it's not like it used to be. Everyone deserves to play the game. There's no need for that. Get with the times.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 18, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> You are the master of the obvious



Most HURRRtards think the 360 version sold more.


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 18, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Most HURRRtards think the 360 version sold more.



I saw 500000 miles away the PS3 would get more sales, especially if its exclusive in Japan, I dont know what those tards were smoking


----------



## Akira (May 18, 2010)

Nomura shoulder tap at MS's e3 conference this year please


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 18, 2010)

Wolfwood said:


> I wonder if Cocoon is completely without fal'Cie power. I suppose there are still some fal'Cie left, like Carbuncle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The normal people cannot depend on the l'Cie for the simple fact that the crew no longer have their powers. Their focus is complete and they served their time as crystals. I very much doubt that the citizens of Cocoon would listen to the truth though as they all were very much brainwashed. 

As for the Maker, it's hinted in the Analects that he or a similar deity intervened with Fang and Vanille's first assault prematurely encasing them in crystal. The same thing during the last fight, when their brands were frozen and they somehow recieved a new focus. I'm assuming SE just left that ambiguous in case they decided to make a XIII-2, which considering the director mentioned how they had to cut alot of areas and that not using what they created would be wasteful, it's a possibility. Though, we'd be Fangless and Vanilleless. 


Also, inb4 fanboys bitching about the 360 lowering the quality of Versus.

I'm not all that excited for Versus either as there is next to nothing known about it and bleh.. Nomura. Kinda irritated at his in-your-face-this-is-cool! character designs.

EDIT:


I don't even...


----------



## Gnome (May 18, 2010)

If it does come to 360 i'll get it for that, i have more friends with 360's and since i'm such a nice guy i let people borrow my games  . If not i'll just get it for the Ps3 as originally planned.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 18, 2010)

Dont care as long as they don't end up delaying the release like last time.


----------



## geG (May 18, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> EDIT:
> 
> 
> I don't even...



Haha, that's a copypaste of a post someone made on Gamefaqs when the original announcement was made about XIII being multiplatform.



Jinchuriki-san said:


> Dont care as long as they don't end up delaying the release like last time.


There really wasn't a release delay due to the 360 version. They said that they would shorten the wait between the Japanese and English versions and they did.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 18, 2010)

Does waiting an extra month or two really drive a wedge in people's asses? Seriously. 

On NeoGAF and Kotaku, already a sea of people complaining about how Versus is going to lose content if it's ported and butthurt Sony elitists. And it's not even official.


----------



## Fraust (May 18, 2010)

I wouldn't mind it on both systems. I'd just buy it for both like I did XIII and 100% it on both. All I really want is that it gets a Limited Edition PS3 because I dislike mine and wouldn't mind a sexy slim one with a print on it.

Love stories in FF is dumb to hate. Majority of them have it so to say it decreases their playability just means you don't know how to pick games that you'd enjoy. I like Noctis's personality from what they explained and Stella seems interesting, so them as a pair would be fine by me since I could relate to them.

If he does do a "shoulder tap" I'd much rather it be about Kingdom Hearts 3, though. It's been fucking 5 years.  Versus is stand alone, Kingdom Hearts 3 has something to live up to god damn it.

Even preferring achievements, Xbox Live, and the amazing controller I would prefer it to stay exclusive because when it comes to a game I believe to be my favorite of all time I want it to be on the system I grew up with which was always Sony. <3


----------



## geG (May 18, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Does waiting an extra month or two really drive a wedge in people's asses? Seriously.
> 
> On NeoGAF and Kotaku, already a sea of people complaining about how Versus is going to lose content if it's ported and butthurt Sony elitists. And it's not even official.



The funny thing is these people don't seem to understand the defintion of a "port"

If it does go to the 360, they'll fully develop it for the PS3 and then just make some tweaks so that it'll play on the 360, just like they did with XIII.


----------



## Awesome (May 18, 2010)

Geg said:


> The funny thing is these people don't seem to understand the defintion of a "port"
> 
> If it does go to the 360, they'll fully develop it for the PS3 and then just make some tweaks so that it'll play on the 360, just like they did with XIII.



Those "tweaks" resulted in more linearity. You could probably go back to Cocoon if it wasn't for the 360. If they did that, they would have to change disks too many times, and was probably left out of the game because of that. There could have been more missions, even ones on cocoon as well. The graphics aren't a big issue since the GPU on the 360 is just as good as the PS3's. It is the fact of the Blu-ray discs and HDD's that make things like that more possible on the ps3.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 18, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Those "tweaks" resulted in more linearity. You could probably go back to Cocoon if it wasn't for the 360. If they did that, they would have to change disks too many times, and was probably left out of the game because of that. There could have been more missions, even ones on cocoon as well. The graphics aren't a big issue since the GPU on the 360 is just as good as the PS3's. It is the fact of the Blu-ray discs and HDD's that make things like that more possible on the ps3.



We pretend we know what changes occur during production of a game


----------



## Fraust (May 18, 2010)

^lol.

PS3 XIII is so much sexier. It's noticeable when you play them both from beginning to end. Not only smoothness of graphics, but there's SO MUCH less slowdown on the PS3 which is just me stating the obvious because it was expected. I'm sure it would've been even better with a DualShock 3 since the original Sixaxis controller is light, gay, doesn't vibrate, and has extremely sensitive analog sticks which ruin everything.

I'm considering playing it a third time through when I get my DualShock 3. =/


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 18, 2010)

^If its that sexier, then I guess Bayonetta is orgasmic on the 360


----------



## geG (May 18, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Those "tweaks" resulted in more linearity. You could probably go back to Cocoon if it wasn't for the 360. If they did that, they would have to change disks too many times, and was probably left out of the game because of that. There could have been more missions, even ones on cocoon as well. The graphics aren't a big issue since the GPU on the 360 is just as good as the PS3's. It is the fact of the Blu-ray discs and HDD's that make things like that more possible on the ps3.



No. The only tweaks were graphical. People blame the 360 because they want a scapegoat for the game's linearity, but the fact is that the game was developed completely for the PS3 with the 360 port being worked on by a completely different group of people.


----------



## OniTasku (May 18, 2010)

I think we knew it all along. I don't really care about exclusivity - that gives me a choice and I appreciate that as a consumer. I'll likely get it for the PS3, just due to graphics most likely looking a bit better and less discs (and BD discs are resilient bastards). That is, you know, if this rumor goes anywhere and it actually happens.


----------



## Inugami (May 18, 2010)

That rumor sound like those ones of ME2 going to the Ps3....so meh.

Still I think it gonna happen , it would be bad for the 360 to not have the new FF.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 18, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I wouldn't mind it on both systems. I'd just buy it for both like I did XIII and 100% it on both. All I really want is that it gets a Limited Edition PS3 because I dislike mine and wouldn't mind a sexy slim one with a print on it.
> 
> Love stories in FF is dumb to hate. Majority of them have it so to say it decreases their playability just means you don't know how to pick games that you'd enjoy. I like Noctis's personality from what they explained and Stella seems interesting, so them as a pair would be fine by me since I could relate to them.
> 
> ...



Whatever happened to it being all about the game and not the system it's on?  

Regardless, if Versus is indeed ported, I hope they do a better job than what was shown with XIII. XIII's port wasn't bad but it could have definitely been better considering there was empty space on nearly all of the discs.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 18, 2010)

Super Naruto said:


> For me Final Fantasy 13 was a HUGE let down.
> 
> Being a Hardcore FF since the first Playstation release; Final Fantasy 7, i bought every game since.
> 
> ...



Ever played the earlier games?

I don't see how you can call yourself a hardcore FF fan if you haven't.


----------



## Fraust (May 18, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Whatever happened to it being all about the game and not the system it's on? Regardless, if Versus is indeed ported, I hope they do a better job than what was shown with XIII. XIII's port wasn't bad but it could have definitely been better considering there was empty space on nearly all of the discs.



I said in the first paragraph that it doesn't matter and I'd actually get it for both because I have high expectations that I'll be in love with this game and I want everything I can get with it.

If it wasn't a Square game getting ported I'd just go with 360 'cause I'm more comfortable with it, but I have too much history with FF that I have to at least play it on the PS first for the full experience, then 360 for my pointless online game rep.


----------



## The World (May 18, 2010)

Super Naruto said:


> For me Final Fantasy 13 was a HUGE let down.
> 
> Being a Hardcore FF since the first Playstation release; Final Fantasy 7, i bought every game since.
> 
> ...



I somewhat agree with your post.


----------



## The World (May 18, 2010)

Also I'm just starting to play this, about 12 hours in. I dun lik dis paradigm system.


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 18, 2010)

I personally prefer the tales games over FF :33


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 18, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I said in the first paragraph that it doesn't matter and I'd actually get it for both because I have high expectations that I'll be in love with this game and I want everything I can get with it.
> 
> If it wasn't a Square game getting ported I'd just go with 360 'cause I'm more comfortable with it, but I have too much history with FF that I have to at least play it on the PS first for the full experience, then 360 for my pointless online game rep.



I know you said you'd play it for both, you did it with XIII after all, but I really don't see how playing FF on Sony due to previous history has anything to with system choice though. Don't see too many people complaining about not being able to play on a Nintendo system. Then again, FF didn't sore to the popularity it is now until FFVII reared it's pre-rendered backgrounds and cross-dressing heroes into gamers lives. 

It's not like I'm picking at you or the plenty of Sony wackjob fanboys that "Oh noes, FF on Sony 4EVA!!1!", I just find the reason arbitrary and pointless.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> ^If its that sexier, then I guess Bayonetta is orgasmic on the 360



Oh trust me it is


----------



## Solon Solute (May 19, 2010)

So Versus 13 might be coming to the 360 afterall...


----------



## geG (May 19, 2010)

On his Twitter he says he was surprised so many people interpreted it that way.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 19, 2010)

Super Naruto said:


> For me Final Fantasy 13 was a HUGE let down.
> 
> Being a Hardcore FF since the first Playstation release; Final Fantasy 7, i bought every game since.
> 
> ...


It was linear because SE was lazy as Hell.


----------



## Inugami (May 19, 2010)

Game should have a high Japanese flavor(  ) if he doesn't want to put it in  the favorite western console.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 19, 2010)

I just hope this doesn't result in cut content to make things even, and the japanese songs being removed, unless they are awful like FFX's.

Otherwise don't care about losing it's exclusive status as long as it isn't butchered like FFXIII.


----------



## geG (May 19, 2010)

FFXIII was never "butchered" though


----------



## Suigetsu (May 19, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Those "tweaks" resulted in more linearity. You could probably go back to Cocoon if it wasn't for the 360. If they did that, they would have to change disks too many times, and was probably left out of the game because of that. There could have been more missions, even ones on cocoon as well. The graphics aren't a big issue since the GPU on the 360 is just as good as the PS3's. It is the fact of the Blu-ray discs and HDD's that make things like that more possible on the ps3.



Dont forget about all those areas that where done and not implemented. And the enemies that we didn't got to fight. In conclusion, A lot of stuff got cuted from the final product.

I got the 360 ver so I cant complain, but still the game got sliced and re-sized just so it could be ported. People say otherwise but the developers themselves already said that so well, what gives.

I like versus as a ps3 exlcusive, best quality game in the best quality console of the market.


----------



## geG (May 19, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> but still the game got sliced and re-sized just so it could be ported. People say otherwise but the developers themselves already said that so well, what gives.



No they didn't. They said that they cut those areas because the game was already over 50 hours long, and it would have been tough to fit them into the game anyway. 

Like I said, nothing got cut due to the 360 version, but people want a scapegoat to avoid admitting that Square was responsible for all of it.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 19, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Dont forget about all those areas that where done and not implemented. And the enemies that we didn't got to fight. In conclusion, A lot of stuff got cuted from the final product.
> 
> .



No, it didn't. Content is always cut from games before release and the FF series is almost as bad as Fable to not having content. Just because an area is done doesn't mean they'd put it in anyway. The game would still be linear("HD Towns are too hard") and the length lines up with other entries in the series.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 19, 2010)

Geg said:


> FFXIII was never "butchered" though



Leona Lewis says otherwise. 

Alicia Keys is good and all, but  I would rather not see her newest hit song be the main theme of Versus.


----------



## Fraust (May 19, 2010)

The song grew on me... but I definitely would've preferred the original.

Versus's theme is Somnus? If that stays the theme then I doubt they'll change it.


----------



## geG (May 19, 2010)

I doubt they'd change Somnus. Probably the only reason they changed to My Hands is because they thought it would be more marketable than J-pop. They were trying to reach out to a broader market with XIII after all.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 19, 2010)

Geg said:


> No they didn't. They said that they cut those areas because the game was already over 50 hours long, and it would have been tough to fit them into the game anyway.
> 
> Like I said, nothing got cut due to the 360 version, but people want a scapegoat to avoid admitting that Square was responsible for all of it.



Are you 100% percent sure? They say those things because they dont want to sound unfair with the people. And let me remind you that they barely fitted all the content in the 3 discs, while the Blue ray has a capacity of waay more than that.

Now I am not going to dig on past posts for links that PROVE you wrong, but if you want to enlighten yourself then be my guest. I don't care if you like to live in your willing self lie just for the sake of bliss.


----------



## Gnome (May 19, 2010)

First of all, They compressed FFXIII and 2 of the discs still had a gig left over each. Second, if there was content that was really important that should not have been cut out then they could have just made the game 4 discs long which isn't unheard of (Lost odyssey). 

Most of the disc space wasn't taken up because of actual game content anyway, it was Mostly Cinematics and Cutscenes, and side content hardly if not never has cutscenes/cinematics.


----------



## geG (May 19, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Now I am not going to dig on past posts for links that PROVE you wrong



Go ahead, you won't find any 



> The first question on the floor was one to clarify how, if at all, the Xbox 360 release would affect the PS3 version. The short answer is that it won't. Final Fantasy XIII is being developed first for the PS3 in Japan, a region that won't see an Xbox 360 release. The Xbox 360 iteration is a port of the PS3 build, but Square was quick to point out that you can't say this will cause a delay of the PS3 release in America. Separate teams are working on the two versions and both are moving along on schedule.


----------



## Awesome (May 20, 2010)

Geg said:


> Go ahead, you won't find any



The 360 port is what made the game take longer to release. It could have been released on the same day as the Japanese version, but the 360 version was still being worked on. Square Enix wanted both versions out at the same time.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 20, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> The 360 port is what made the game take longer to release. It could have been released on the same day as the Japanese version, but the 360 version was still being worked on. Square Enix wanted both versions out at the same time.



Where did you hear that?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 20, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> The 360 port is what made the game take longer to release. It could have been released on the same day as the Japanese version, but the 360 version was still being worked on. Square Enix wanted both versions out at the same time.



Regardless if that's true or not... the wait was only 3 months...


----------



## Inugami (May 20, 2010)

3 months its actually a good amount of time


----------



## Awesome (May 25, 2010)

I still can't beat Bart 1 in a NCUNEL run. I need the extra damage and health. I can't live without it


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (May 26, 2010)

oh lol
all the xbox360 hate again xD.
i remember square enix guys saying that all those places cut from the final version were only concepts and sketches not finished places. It's not the 360's fault.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (May 26, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> ^If its that sexier, then I guess Bayonetta is orgasmic on the 360



After the patch on PS3, the difference is minimal.


----------



## Velocity (May 26, 2010)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> oh lol
> all the xbox360 hate again xD.
> i remember square enix guys saying that all those places cut from the final version were only concepts and sketches not finished places. It's not the 360's fault.



It's not really hate, but annoyance. Why not keep it exclusive, like every other main series Final Fantasy game before it? That's my biggest gripe. This obsession with multiplatform games is a pain in the arse, especially when everyone knows you can't tailor make a game for the 360 and have it work as well on the PS3 and vice versa.

It was really offputting when almost all of the news about the game, after it was announced as multiplatform, only covered what was cut or changed to make it so neither version was better than the other. It isn't a coincedence that the game goes largely in a straight line for a long time then just magically opens up when the 360 version hits the third disc, either. It's obvious that, even if the PS3 version was finished before they started working on the 360 version, they went back to the PS3 version and edited it after it was finished to make it as equal to the 360 version as possible.

It certainly helps to breed the pessimism and you know we'll never get a straight answer on the subject because it's obvious Square Enix would never admit something that would alienate the Xbox 360 userbase.


----------



## Gnome (May 26, 2010)

Square has always been a multiplatform company btw.


----------



## Awesome (May 26, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Square has always been a multiplatform company btw.



Final Fantasy has always been exclusive to one platform minus 11. The ps1 games got ported to PC though.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (May 26, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Square has always been a multiplatform company btw.



Almost every FF game has been an exclusive title.  Sure a few were ported many years later, but all in all 99% of them were exclusive when released.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 26, 2010)

Lyra said:


> It's not really hate, but annoyance. Why not keep it exclusive, like every other main series Final Fantasy game before it? That's my biggest gripe. This obsession with multiplatform games is a pain in the arse, especially when everyone knows you can't tailor make a game for the 360 and have it work as well on the PS3 and vice versa.


To make more money. Square doesn't give a darn about some imaginary legacy. 

This is also the first generation of consoles in a long time where a hardware maker hasn't had lots of Square stock and a clear lead, excluding the Wii, multiplatform is what makes sense. 

They also launched FF games on multiple platforms in the past when it seemed financially viable.


> It was really offputting when almost all of the news about the game, after it was announced as multiplatform, only covered what was cut or changed to make it so neither version was better than the other. It isn't a coincedence that the game goes largely in a straight line for a long time then just magically opens up when the 360 version hits the third disc, either. It's obvious that, even if the PS3 version was finished before they started working on the 360 version, they went back to the PS3 version and edited it after it was finished to make it as equal to the 360 version as possible.



It went in a straight line because "HD Towns are too hard to create." As far as opening late game; that's a Final Fantasy standard.

There's also a case to be made that Square has been experimenting with different levels of linearity since 10.




> It certainly helps to breed the pessimism and you know we'll never get a straight answer on the subject because it's obvious Square Enix would never admit something that would alienate the Xbox 360 userbase.


They didn't change anything. Content gets cut from games all the time.


----------



## Fraust (May 26, 2010)

Square multi-platform? lol

I say Square brand games have sucked since they merged with Enix.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 26, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Square multi-platform? lol
> 
> I say Square brand games have sucked since they merged with Enix.



square has always been hit and miss.


----------



## Gnome (May 26, 2010)

My point was that you shouldn't be surprised if Square makes a Final Fantasy title not exclusive. Square has the tendency to switch to whichever means make them the most money, they don't give a damn about exclusivity.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 26, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Final Fantasy has always been exclusive to one platform minus 11. The ps1 games got ported to PC though.



Final Fantasy never has direct sequels either. Oh wai-...


----------



## Gnome (May 26, 2010)

Lesson of the story...Never say never


----------



## C. Hook (May 26, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Lesson of the story...Never say never



Because if you do, you get X-2.


----------



## Awesome (May 26, 2010)

X-2 was horrible, besides the battle system. I liked it


----------



## masterriku (May 26, 2010)

Wait that makes no sense it was horrible yet you liked it?

Do you have some kind of weird tsudere relationship with it.

Any X-2 is awesome and Haters gon Hate


----------



## Awesome (May 26, 2010)

masterriku said:


> Wait that makes no sense it was horrible yet you liked it?
> 
> Do you have some kind of weird tsudere relationship with it.
> 
> Any X-2 is awesome and Haters gon Hate



I liked the battle system, thats it. It had some good ideas with the battle system, but the missions and story were terrible.


----------



## Fraust (May 27, 2010)

I liked X-2 the first time I played it... then looked back on it and was like ???

@mystic: well, for me ever since they merged it's been all misses. I liked all numbered FFs (to some extent at least) when they were Squaresoft and although I enjoy XIII and even liked XII before the ending, it's just not the same. KH is my fave game (until Versus hopefully) and would've been my fave series over FF if KHoM and 2 didn't go on a tangent.

Meh, nothing will ever match games of the childhood. Nostalgia is a big part of it.


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (May 27, 2010)

Is there any word out about there being Versus gameplay being shown at this years E3?

I hope there will be, been dying to see what the gameplay will be like.


----------



## geG (May 27, 2010)

Lyra said:


> It was really offputting when almost all of the news about the game, after it was announced as multiplatform, only covered what was cut or changed to make it so neither version was better than the other.



It's also offputting how that's completely wrong and no one from Square or any news site said that.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (May 27, 2010)

I could care less if this game comes out on both systems, so long as they don't cut content or delay the release to get it out on 360 I am fine.

I just want it to have good gameplay, have a legitimate antagonist, and for gods sake give me a decent storyline.


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> I liked the battle system, thats it. It had some good ideas with the battle system, but the missions and story were terrible.



Final Fantasy X-2 = Video game version of Charlies Angel


----------



## Vyse (May 27, 2010)

Mr.Pirate Ninja said:


> Is there any word out about there being Versus gameplay being shown at this years E3?
> 
> I hope there will be, been dying to see what the gameplay will be like.



I?m not sure where I read that (probably an old Kotaku article), but don?t expect anything Versus XIII related before TGS.


----------



## geG (Jun 8, 2010)

Apparently Sony and Square are getting sued over FFXIII rendering people's PS3s inoperable: 

First time I heard about something like that happening


----------



## Awesome (Jun 8, 2010)

My ps3 froze and actually stopped working after playing fallout 3. Am I going to sue Bethesda or Sony? Hell no, things happen. Also, I know no one IRL or online who had this problem. It seems to be affecting 60gb ps3's the most from what I read online.

Edit: Also, from what I read it's due to scratched discs or hardware issues, which none of my friends or I have.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 8, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> My ps3 froze and actually stopped working after playing fallout 3. Am I going to sue Bethesda or Sony? Hell no, things happen. Also, I know no one IRL or online who had this problem. It seems to be affecting 60gb ps3's the most from what I read online.
> 
> Edit: Also, from what I read it's due to scratched discs or hardware issues, which none of my friends or I have.



Well PS3 is the worst version to play Fallout 3, it has a lot of bugs and glitches its not even worth playing it, two of my friends had the same thing 

by the way is it still official versus is coming for 360?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't think it's confirmed IIRC


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 8, 2010)

No not yet, i hope it doesnt fuck the 360, ps3 needs its exclusives, especially ff


----------



## Awesome (Jun 8, 2010)

I had some gripes with FF13 being put on 360. Versus should stay exclusives, there's a lot of things they can do with it being on ps3. Also, considering FF is heavy on CG, and considering FFv13 has a world map, I doubt it's even possible to put this on 360 without constant disk swaps or mandatory install.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 8, 2010)

I have high high hopes for ffv13, because the world its set in seems so intriguing, its like FF7, FF10, to me so far and i hope SE doesnt mess up, which i know is pretty much 99% not going to happen.

And Jw, im thinking about buying FF13, i dont have a ps3 yet, but when i do, i really wanted to know how much i would like FF13 if i love the FF series and 7, and 10 were my favorite and ive played almost all of them and have never been disappointed, will i love this one too or not? Buying it regardless.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 8, 2010)

Nova said:


> I have high high hopes for ffv13, because the world its set in seems so intriguing, its like FF7, FF10, to me so far and i hope SE doesnt mess up, which i know is pretty much 99% not going to happen.
> 
> And Jw, im thinking about buying FF13, i dont have a ps3 yet, but when i do, i really wanted to know how much i would like FF13 if i love the FF series and 7, and 10 were my favorite and ive played almost all of them and have never been disappointed, will i love this one too or not? Buying it regardless.



If you have a 360 then get that, both versions are pretty much the same except 360 is 2 discs and slightly less graphics but its still gorgeous, other than that dont waste your money on a console for just one game.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 8, 2010)

Nova... there are so many similarities to those exact games. As long as you can see the game for what it is where the linearity is annoying, but technically makes sense for the story (and is no different than VII or X's linearity until a certain point) you should love it. At certain points in the game, both early and late, you will definitely notice remarkable similarities to those to games.

Definitely buy it. You'll enjoy it.

EDIT: ^ 3 discs* and the smoothness of the game is a noticeable difference, but yeah if you already have a 360 get it for that.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 8, 2010)

Fuck no i hate 360's.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes i just got this about to put it in and have fun


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 9, 2010)

I look foward to your complaint


----------



## Awesome (Jun 9, 2010)

Only some fans complain, not all.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 9, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Only some fans complain, not all.



I know, but I hear ALOT of fans dissapointed with the game and to be honest, I dont blame them.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 9, 2010)

They judge it by FF standards, and it changes the formula - a lot. However if you look at it as a stand alone game it isn't bad at all.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 9, 2010)

okay about an hour in i guess, so far, pretty basic, still yet to get past intro, quite a lot of story involved and im loving it so far, im just waiting to get past intro because thats when the real fun will start.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 9, 2010)

Intro? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



You mean... the first 30 hours? Or 40 if you're taking it slow.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 9, 2010)

Nova said:


> okay about an hour in i guess, so far, pretty basic, still yet to get past intro, quite a lot of story involved and im loving it so far, im just waiting to get past intro because thats when the real fun will start.



Oh boy...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 9, 2010)

lol what? and when do you get levels? i cant wait to lvl


----------



## Fraust (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't wanna spoil the game. 

Just wait for a crystal. ;]


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2010)

ill wait, got to chapter 1, hmm, still no lvls, getting very suspicious


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2010)

sweet something about crystals, thanks for the hint this is getting awesome

Similar system as FF10 from what ive seen, FF10 had my favorite battle system so thats good


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2010)

This game is very underwhelming in detail to character traits in battles such as armour and equipement, and i dont see any towns, nor anything useful to spend my money on. 

This game feels like a movie version of ff10, except no customization. Hmmm, im kind of disappointed 

I think i just wasted 60 bucks as i look at reviews and reviews of how there is no replay value, no customization, no nothing besides pure plot. fuck, fuck, fuck. what the fuck, at least it feels "cool" as a FF fan to have a beautiful game box and say i played and beat another FF.

Square enix, I am disappoint

Please by the gods tell me there is some type of customization in this game????

and is there a villian in this story or is just random battles trying to save lightnings sister? O.o


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2010)

Keep playing and more shops and equipment becomes available.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 10, 2010)

LOL! That is the greatest reaction ever after being so excited.

No towns in the game. And money doesn't mean shit until the last three chapters which are very far away so don't even worry about the lack of Gil you'll have.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 10, 2010)

See what did I tell ya? told you he'd be disappointed


----------



## Inugami (Jun 10, 2010)

Nova said:


> I think i just wasted 60 bucks as i look at reviews and reviews of how there is no replay value, no customization, no nothing besides pure plot.



Yes dude you almost spend 60 bucks on a tech demo , and there's one Villain but is very uncharismatic one of the worst villains in the FF series .


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm at Chapter 11 now and I still haven't customized any of my armor or weapons.

Gran Pulse looks gay btw and the monsters are too strong. :/

I don't wanna give up now that I'm nearing the end.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2010)

I wish i could return it wfor GOW3


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 10, 2010)

Honestly, people should try to enjoy the game for what it is. You shouldn't try to compare this game to any of the previous Final Fantasy. 

You just started the game so you shouldn't try to find all of the flaws before you actually give the game a chance. It's not like this game is the worst Final Fantasy ever made, it's just different from the previous games.


----------



## Cash (Jun 10, 2010)

stopped playing at chapter 11 or 12, i forgot. i just got bored of walking in a straight line with the occasionally turn


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jun 10, 2010)

Overall this game is pretty good...but it's also filled with wasted potential. There is just so much more they could have done with it.

I'd give it a 9/10...the first FF since IX that (didn't count XI) didn't get a 10 from me.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 10, 2010)

Ganta said:


> stopped playing at chapter 11 or 12, i forgot. i just got bored of walking in a straight line with the occasionally turn



Yes, because Chapter 11 and 12 are straight lines. This makes perfect sense. 

@Nova
Also, listen to Brandon. You won't have fun with the game if you compare it to the others.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 10, 2010)

the excuse of don't compare it with the others honestly doesn't make the game better or more fun .


----------



## Fraust (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes it does.

If I compared every FF I played to VII or IV I'd never have fun with the series again. If I take what they give me and compare them to other JRPGs this gen then I can have tons of fun with it, which I did. I played this game after getting to the end of Enchanted Arms. Made the game practically a masterpiece in my eyes.


----------



## Cash (Jun 10, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Yes, because Chapter 11 and 12 are straight lines. This makes perfect sense. Also, listen to Brandon. You won't have fun with the game if you compare it to the others.



im not comparing it to any game. cut scenes were great and i will finish the game one day but i cant sit here and say its not tedious. 

walk from point A to point B but to get to point b you must defeat enemies. oh, you made it to part B, well let me show you a cinematic, maybe a boss battle. rinse and repeat. if you dont believe that play the game again and look at the radar, straight line, right turn.

thats pretty much the game in a nutshell. yea it looks great, story seems good enough but the actual game is pretty much walking a straight line with the occasional turn. the environment is just too boring especially in earlier chapters. im not comparing to other open world FF games, no, but that is my complaint.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 10, 2010)

Actually the "compare it to the others" part was towards someone else, my mistake. I was just talking about the c11 and 12 to you. I really liked FF13. I didn't mind the linearity and the story was pretty good despite a lot of wasted potential. A lot of the missions are challenging and fun as well. If I didn't like it I wouldn't have done a NCU and a NCUNEL run through the game.


----------



## Cash (Jun 10, 2010)

i enjoy the game, love the fighting, story and graphics but its not enough content and it takes atleast a day of play through to get into the meat of the game. i really  love the fighting system and i hope that square utilizes it in another FF game. maybe Versus XIII or Agito XIII. even though some people didnt like it, i find it more strategic than spamming the same powerful magic spells all game.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 10, 2010)

Versus XIII is getting its own KH style battle system with maybe some teleportation and magic flying swords. Unless Noctis's friends are as awesome as him I don't want them on my screen while I fight.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2010)

actually my complaints disappear when i play the game, im having a lot of fun actually, but there is still a lot they could have done so far, but its just one of thos games where the more you play, the better it gets


----------



## Awesome (Jun 10, 2010)

What chapter are you on? Considering it's getting better I'm thinking you're on 7-9.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2010)

pretty sure im on 5-6

i just looooove how i cant choose who to fight with, excellent feature

Hope is the worst character in final fantasy history. Why is he in this story, and why does square enix think we give a shit about this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), i want to kill him


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2010)

SE released the Line up for games at E3, depressed theres no FFV13


----------



## Frostman (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes, my copy is on the way. i got it new on amazon for 36 bucks.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2010)

Heres a comparison i came up with.

FF13 is to Game pacing as Bleach is to Manga pacing

but besides the pacing, fantastic game.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 11, 2010)

Nova said:


> sweet something about crystals, thanks for the hint this is getting awesome
> 
> Similar system as FF10 from what ive seen, FF10 had my favorite battle system so thats good





Nova said:


> This game is very underwhelming in detail to character traits in battles such as armour and equipement, and i dont see any towns, nor anything useful to spend my money on.
> 
> This game feels like a movie version of ff10, except no customization. Hmmm, im kind of disappointed
> 
> ...



FFXIII's similarities to FFX is making people talk about FFX. I'm so happy.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah, its level up type system is like ff10, which is awesome, and the more i play i actually am putting my previous fears to rest, such as no customization, slow and easy gameplay, confusing storyline, villians, all those fears are being put to rest as i pace my way through the game.

Now i feel like a dbag for doubting the gamemaking abilities of Square


----------



## Gnome (Jun 11, 2010)

I really liked the first 9 chapters of XIII, i had to poopsock the rest of the game though.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2010)

but thats when it starts to get really good


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 11, 2010)

Chapter 10 sucked


----------



## Gnome (Jun 11, 2010)

Nova said:


> but thats when it starts to get really good



I really like it when the story drives a game especially a FF game, after chapter 9 the stories pacing got really slow, it was still alright but i didn't care for it as much. Imo pulse was lame.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2010)

hmm? from what ive heard gran pulse is like most other FF's areas in previous games, how is that lame?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2010)

Chapter 10 is horrible. Have fun when you get there 

And gran pulse is great fun, and a good ass whooping on NCU


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't see a reason why people complain about linearity in a Final Fantasy game. The only difference this time around is that you don't have an airship to travel to previous locations. Most Final Fantasy games are linear in a sense that you have to travel to town B from town A to progress the story. 

The story in this Final Fantasy doesn't give you the luxury of staying in hotels/inns in every town because you are fugitives. Would it make any sense if you could rest in an inn while all of Cocoon is trying to find you? 

In this game, you still have the extra side quest (found on Gran Pulse), level grinding areas, secret bosses etc. that you find in a regular Final Fantasy. The only difference is the presentation of it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I don't see a reason why people complain about linearity in a Final Fantasy game. The only difference this time around is that you don't have an airship to travel to previous locations. Most Final Fantasy games are linear in a sense that you have to travel to *town* B from *town* A to progress the story.
> 
> The story in this Final Fantasy doesn't give you the luxury of staying in hotels/inns in every town because you are fugitives. Would it make any sense if you could rest in an inn while all of Cocoon is trying to find you?
> 
> In this game, you still have the extra side quest (found on Gran Pulse), level grinding areas, secret bosses etc. that you find in a regular Final Fantasy. The only difference is the presentation of it.



Towns, something this game lacks, and basically one of the main reasons why FF fanboys complain.

Anyways, ive got like 23 hours on this game, and i know over half of that it hasnt even been played, ive been online, or at friends houses while its been on. I wonder, is 11-12 hourse good for being at chapter 9?


----------



## Inugami (Jun 13, 2010)

Nova said:


> Towns, something this game lacks, and basically one of the main reasons why FF fanboys complain.



I'm not a ff fanboy and I don't like the lack of them, and usually the real fanboys try to cover the lack of towns not comparing FFXIII with the past entries .


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow, im extremely bored with FF13, i really dont feel like playing anymore lol, its so hard to have fun.

First of all, continuously fighting monsters again and again and again and again and......anyways thats extremely boring since im not getting anything out of it, at all. AT ALL. ive compiled enough CP in order to max out my favorite paths with each character, and i dont feel like fighting a billion monsters to grind out the other classes, and so all that cp is a waste except for later lvls, which i cant get to because the game is extremely fucking slow in letting you get other lvls.

Oh not to mention that every time i do use cp, its about as uneventful and fun as shooting a shotgun full of blanks. Yay i just spent all my cp ive been getting for a half an hour to get 50 Hp and 10 strength, wooooooooo im having so much fun!!

Oh and this battle system is a joke, i mean c'mon! it would be fun if i ever got a new useful ability out of my CP, but nope, im still stuck using Attack spam, Cure spam, or basic lvl magic spam along with if i ever use a different class like synergist, maybe a protect or two, no fun spells. My fav character lightning, who is a Commando, is still using Attack, i mean, i COULD use blitz or ruin, but both those moves or so extremely fail and weak that i would never do it, so all i have to do is press X, for 3 hours as i get to the next cutscene, and then the story starts happening again, oh wait, why the fuck do i give a shit if Hope is still crying like a little bitch? omg can this game be less fun to me right now jesus.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 13, 2010)

Nova said:


> Wow, im extremely bored with FF13, i really dont feel like playing anymore lol, its so hard to have fun.
> 
> First of all, continuously fighting monsters again and again and again and again and......anyways thats extremely boring since im not getting anything out of it, at all. AT ALL. ive compiled enough CP in order to max out my favorite paths with each character, and i dont feel like fighting a billion monsters to grind out the other classes, and so all that cp is a waste except for later lvls, which i cant get to because the game is extremely fucking slow in letting you get other lvls.
> 
> ...



And that is different from every other FF how? 
Ruin and Blitz are actually quite powerful, just that you probably haven't come across enemies that are weak to them. Later in the game, Ruinga + Blitz spam pretty much clears enemies with a vengence. The game is more about changing Paradigms anyways but it's really just a way to mask the fact you have to constantly hit X as per FF standards.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> And that is different from every other FF how?
> Ruin and Blitz are actually quite powerful, just that you probably haven't come across enemies that are weak to them. Later in the game, Ruinga + Blitz spam pretty much clears enemies with a vengence. The game is more about changing Paradigms anyways but it's really just a way to mask the fact you have to constantly hit X as per FF standards.



yes actually its a lot different, by this time, i'd be spamming high lvl magics, magic powered attacks, and high lvl magics along with actual controllable spells like dispel and haste. Seriously, i'd love if blizzara was actually better then blizzard, and maybe ill get firaga in about 10 more hours, that technically is my only incentive to keep playing, is getting better stuff, but nope, i cant get anything because its so fucking slow.

Oh, i didnt mention that i get no money, so i can never upgrade anything, the stores dont sell anything useful, i cant buy items, and even if i could i could only buy potions and pheonix downs, all the weapons i could buy are worse then the weapons the game gave me, i even looked it about all the characters are best with just their basic weapons, and hell, maybe ill upgrade someones lvl to 60 to make it transform in about 30 hours

oh and now im stuck at a part because all the classes are catered to each individual, so i have to put Hope into my party for his 'defensive' synergy while sazh who i prefer has 'offensive' synergy, which doesnt help me in my battle, so now im being forced to change party members instead of wanting too. why the fuck cant they all be the same in each part, jesus i dont care about anyone but lightning, snow and sazh, all the other characters suck very bad and are bad designs and bad personalitys.

Seriously, do you ever get money from anything to upgrade fast enough and what are the best abilities? or am i destined to press X and L1 forever and change up my cast of characters for each individual boss fight just because the game is forcing me too and i have no choices on what i want to do? is this what the game amounts too? i mean hell i held on hope back when i was still starting and part of the way through, but now ive gotten to the part where its supposed to get better, and its the same exact thing except i can change party members, whoop de freakin doo

i should have gotten demons souls goddamnit, at least that ones fun

oh and the summons are weak, even when using them when the random monsters are in stagger mode, and i ahve to wait 20 more battles before i get to use one, and its always going to be odin, because i cant stand playing as any other character, but apparently this game wants you to use every single character, hell i wouldnt be surprised if they gave me a box with a pumpkin on it and said it lost its mom and was crying and didnt know what to do, that would be better then half the cast it gave me.

Im at the end of chapter 9, i hope the second half is better.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 13, 2010)

Nova said:


> Oh, i didnt mention that i get no money, so i can never upgrade anything, the stores dont sell anything useful, i cant buy items, and even if i could i could only buy potions and pheonix downs, all the weapons i could buy are worse then the weapons the game gave me, i even looked it about all the characters are best with just their basic weapons, and hell, maybe ill upgrade someones lvl to 60 to make it transform in about 30 hours



I'm pretty sure the starter weapons do not transform into their best weapons in any case, but it's been a while since I cared.



> oh and now im stuck at a part because all the classes are catered to each individual, so i have to put Hope into my party for his 'defensive' synergy while sazh who i prefer has 'offensive' synergy, which doesnt help me in my battle, so now im being forced to change party members instead of wanting too. why the fuck cant they all be the same in each part, jesus i dont care about anyone but lightning, snow and sazh, all the other characters suck very bad and are bad designs and bad personalitys.



Don't you dare insult Fang's sexiness. 



> Seriously, do you ever get money from anything to upgrade fast enough and what are the best abilities? or am i destined to press X and L1 forever and change up my cast of characters for each individual boss fight just because the game is forcing me too and i have no choices on what i want to do? is this what the game amounts too? i mean hell i held on hope back when i was still starting and part of the way through, but now ive gotten to the part where its supposed to get better, and its the same exact thing except i can change party members, whoop de freakin doo



You get money by selling valuable items and stuff. When you're strong enough, from your hard earned CP farming, you can kill the turtles or other monsters that give you valuable components and sell them to buy other shit and upgrade with that.



> Im at the end of chapter 9, i hope the second half is better.



You can change characters already? I forgot a lot about this game and I played it twice. I think Ch 11 is when it's for real. When shit hits the fan with stuff you can do, but don't take my word for it since you seem to not enjoy the battles anymore.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I'm pretty sure the starter weapons do not transform into their best weapons in any case, but it's been a while since I cared.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All weapons for each individual character eventually turn into their final weapon which is always the same, for example, lightnings final weapon is Omega, and no matter what weapon you upgrade, every weapon will end with Omega, although the second upgrade would be different in each one.

I dont like her voice actor, she shouldnt be australian lol.

Yes i sell stuff a lot, and try and upgrade, but it takes a hell of a while

and yes, i can change, im at the end of 9 almost at 10, which is probably bad since everyone here doesnt like chapter 10, sweetness >.>

and for all the hype that the battles are the fastest, i have to call bullshit, FF12 battles were the fastest, i went around 2 hitting everything around my lvl, and 2 hitting took 10 seconds. Well i did get the zodiac spear as fast as i could so i was one hitting everything for most of the time.

See now i cant go and find a weapon and have it be awesome, i just have to settle with the shit i got.

and every other final fantasy, i can choose who i want in my party and never deal with anyone else, but this time around i have to use everyone, and because they appraise their character making so much, they got all cocky sending in teams from advent children and FF7 to come help out the cast, making lightning a girl cloud, etc, well hafl the cast is about as interesting as sand, and that is not what square can do, which pisses me off, they are much better then this. The story is fine, but if your going to focus on the characters, dont make them gay, which of course they did, and now i dont feel immersed inside the world of Caccoon or Gran pulse at all because i dont know what the fuck it looks like nor the size nor the depth of it.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 13, 2010)

Remember that thread where it was asked which fans were the bitchiest and FF fans were one of the top contenders? Checkmate 



Nova said:


> yes actually its a lot different, by this time, i'd be spamming high lvl magics, magic powered attacks, and high lvl magics along with actual controllable spells like dispel and haste. Seriously, i'd love if blizzara was actually better then blizzard, and maybe ill get firaga in about 10 more hours, that technically is my only incentive to keep playing, is getting better stuff, but nope, i cant get anything because its so fucking slow.



You're not even near the end of the game so obviously, high level magics would not be in your arsenal. You should already have -strike abilities which which are your magic powered attacks. This game was built so you couldn't overlevel to a great amount so you won't get things until they are unlocked which isn't a big deal anyway. You wouldn't get the strong spells till late in the other FFs as well. And you should have haste already with Sazh and Hope is the next to unlock it.



> Oh, i didnt mention that i get no money, so i can never upgrade anything, the stores dont sell anything useful, i cant buy items, and even if i could i could only buy potions and pheonix downs, all the weapons i could buy are worse then the weapons the game gave me, i even looked it about all the characters are best with just their basic weapons, and hell, maybe ill upgrade someones lvl to 60 to make it transform in about 30 hours



Weapons in this game function like they do in FFVIII where upgrading is the meat of it. Difference is that every character has a weapon that can be tailored to a role you want them to fulfill so you have some freedom and choice in that regards. The main fault of the game though is that honestly, they aren't really needed until later in the game when you'll be fighting stronger enemies. Sure it's hard to level up weapons but put it in perspective. The other games have a plethora of weapons yet they are really just a couple added STR or MAG here and there. Upgrading slowly pretty much does the same thing except the weapon is still called the same thing. Biggest flaw with upgrading though is the ridiculous droprate on the item needed to get the ultimate weapons. That shit is insanity.



> oh and now im stuck at a part because all the classes are catered to each individual, so i have to put Hope into my party for his 'defensive' synergy while sazh who i prefer has 'offensive' synergy, which doesnt help me in my battle, so now im being forced to change party members instead of wanting too. why the fuck cant they all be the same in each part, jesus i dont care about anyone but lightning, snow and sazh, all the other characters suck very bad and are bad designs and bad personalitys.



And now you're complaining about difficulty? sheesh. People ragged on FFXII cause all the characters were carbon copies of each other (there were slight differences and they were different till endgame anyway) and now fans get unhappy because characters are different forcing them to gasp.. adjust their strats and actually use the cast. Design and character, meh.. I liked Fang and Vanille grew on me. 



> Seriously, do you ever get money from anything to upgrade fast enough and what are the best abilities? or am i destined to press X and L1 forever and change up my cast of characters for each individual boss fight just because the game is forcing me too and i have no choices on what i want to do? is this what the game amounts too? i mean hell i held on hope back when i was still starting and part of the way through, but now ive gotten to the part where its supposed to get better, and its the same exact thing except i can change party members, whoop de freakin doo



Money is always hard to come by. There are a couple spots where you can get gil but it's always going to be a grind so it's better to do multi-task it with something else. Hey, just like the other FFs. 



> i should have gotten demons souls goddamnit, at least that ones fun
> 
> oh and the summons are weak, even when using them when the random monsters are in stagger mode, and i ahve to wait 20 more battles before i get to use one, and its always going to be odin, because i cant stand playing as any other character, but apparently this game wants you to use every single character, hell i wouldnt be surprised if they gave me a box with a pumpkin on it and said it lost its mom and was crying and didnt know what to do, that would be better then half the cast it gave me.
> 
> Im at the end of chapter 9, i hope the second half is better.



Summons have always been garbage.  Though they do have some great utility in this game since they buy you time, serve as a phoenix down/full cure for your party, and make certain enemies (turtles ) viable before you have the stats for them.

Btw, have you played Demon's Souls?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 13, 2010)

Gonna need to double post for this. ;x



Nova said:


> All weapons for each individual character eventually turn into their final weapon which is always the same, for example, lightnings final weapon is Omega, and no matter what weapon you upgrade, every weapon will end with Omega, although the second upgrade would be different in each one.



Each Omega is still different regardless. The stats and abilities it gains depend on which weapon you use to upgrade.



> I dont like her voice actor, she shouldnt be australian lol.


Why the hell not?  She sounds sexy, looks ravishing, and besides she's meant to have a peculiar accent to show she's "different". 



> Yes i sell stuff a lot, and try and upgrade, but it takes a hell of a while
> 
> and yes, i can change, im at the end of 9 almost at 10, which is probably bad since everyone here doesnt like chapter 10, sweetness >.>
> 
> ...



Every other FF forced you to use the characters they gave you. It's only when you reach a certain point do you have the freedom of choice. Granted, they did it alot earlier than FFXIII, you still have quite a bit of the game left when it does give you the option. The team you're talking about is Nomura, the guy who designed the characters from FFVII-FFXIII (exception of IX and XII) and KH so blame him for the designs.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Remember that thread where it was asked which fans were the bitchiest and FF fans were one of the top contenders? Checkmate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never complained about FF12 characters, they were fine, except the main dude and the chick, they had pig noses i did not like >.>

and the game is not hard by any means, thats not what i meant, what i meant was against some enemies, it is literally impossible for you to be beat them without using the correct characters at this early in the stage. For example, at chapter 12 theres a boss where you have to have Vanilles sabotuer lvled up high enough or you arent going to win, likewise, i got past the part that i didnt want to change characters on, by well, changing characters. Im being forced to put in hope who can use protect and deprotect, so that all the enemies i face wont have protect anymore(because these ones auto protect, so i have to use him or else it becomes 5-10 minute longer battle) which is a pain, and now i cant use Sazh because all he does is boost my attack when my party members are being killed in two hits, and they're back and forth with two guys using a bazooka attack.

I really just need to take short breaks from it here and there, too much at one time is a pain on this game, and im slowly getting used to changing out characters, even though ive never had to do that in any game besides pokemon, and pokemon are what you decide to catch so its what you like, so im not a fan of it at all, ima fan of using Tidus, Yuna, and Lulu, and never having to switch out because those three members are competent enough.

Of course, i thought it out, and since in a chapter ill be able to have everyone use everything, i will slowly be able to have the three i want and have them do everything, but not as much as i would like.

and i wish you could choose what weapon types you want to use like in FF12, maybe i want Lightning to use a spear, and Hope to use a bow. lol whatever though


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Gonna need to double post for this. ;x
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the designs, mostly, lightning, snow, sazh, vanille, and fang are all great designs, hope being pretty standard design for jrpgs i would say, just a kid with gray hair(lol), but i dont think he comes up with personalities, if he does then meh, aint his best work lol.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 13, 2010)

When I meant carbon copies for FFXII, I meant stat wise and abilities, not what they look like. They could all be melee fighters or magic casters, aka same character, different skin. You can eventually have everyone learn every role in FFXIII but statwise and abilitywise, they will still be vastly different.

As for your problems with Sazhand Hope, try changing out from Lightning and control them once in a while.  

Btw, no fight is impossible with the party the game gives you. And really, no fight should last longer than 5 mins, hell 3 mins is long. Only bosses should take a while.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> When I meant carbon copies for FFXII, I meant stat wise and abilities, not what they look like. They could all be melee fighters or magic casters, aka same character, different skin. You can eventually have everyone learn every role in FFXIII but statwise and abilitywise, they will still be vastly different.
> 
> As for your problems with Sazhand Hope, try changing out from Lightning and control them once in a while.
> 
> Btw, no fight is impossible with the party the game gives you. And really, no fight should last longer than 5 mins, hell 3 mins is long. Only bosses should take a while.



Lol yeah they could become carbon copies, but that was the fun, you could make them whatever and be completely content. Why should i be forced to use swords if i like lances and maces and bows instead? but see this game forces you, which isnt as fun.

nah lightning has to stay shes the best

yeah i know that, but im talking about when it starts to let you decide, thats when they become pretty impossible.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

Okay now i just came across the bombs in chapter 10 that when they seld destruct it instantly auto ko's every party member in my group and they always go for party leader O.o wtf thats not even right

wow everyone in chapter 10 kills me right off the bat, one group spams poison that takes off half my health passively every 5 seconds and they attack me killing me. and these bird things are just rapin doing half my health in one attack and stoning all my characters even with full medic/medic/medic i cant keep the heals up adn need to summon every battle which i cant, wtf O.o


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 13, 2010)

Btw Nova what are your stats of your party?

cause theres a hard boss coming.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

yes im still on Cid, that bastard, been replaying him for about 2 hours now, i refuse to change my party, and im not getting very close.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 13, 2010)

For my strategy, make sure you have buffs at the start of battle, I keep snow as a sentinel, that way Cid always goes after him, use COM to slow the stagger down and then RAV RAV to boost up the stagger and once its full, go all out assualt with COM COM RAV

I use Light/Snow/Hope for the battle.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

k ill try that, been using an offensive one with Light/Vanille/Sazh, with sazh buffing attacks and hasting for attacks and cures, and then attacking as i debuff and slow down him, but im not getting enough power before all my people take too much damage, so ill go with yours. hell ign even says to use sentinels.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

lol wow no way dude, i spent the last 45 minutes in one battle against cid with that build and lost because at one point the game auto casts doom on you with no way of getting rid of it, sweet.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 13, 2010)

Nova said:


> lol wow no way dude, i spent the last 45 minutes in one battle against cid with that build and lost because at one point the game auto casts doom on you with no way of getting rid of it, sweet.



yeah that tends to happen on every battle if you take too long 

Thats why I said, use a Fortisole and Aerisole (cant spell it) at the start of battle.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

no i buffed, except hope only has defensive buffs, so it doesnt help me much i suppose 

i think ill try a light/sazh/snow so i get more offense with buffs

nope didnt work, nothing is working sadly, i cant pump out enough offense without taking too much dmg and i cant pump out enough defense and still kill him in like 45 minutes.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 13, 2010)

It just sounds like your not using different Paradigms enough. You can't expect to win if you only use one to two paradigms. 

What are your current Paradigm set ups and your team?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

I finally beat him with Light/Fang/Hope, had to use dispels and slows with fang, protects with hope, and healing with hope and light, then could attack, slow>haste


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2010)

If you need help, just PM me. Also, you said you were having problems with the bombs,right? They only do the percentage of damage to you to the percentage of health they have left. If they have 20% health left and explode, they'll do 20% damage to you.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> If you need help, just PM me. Also, you said you were having problems with the bombs,right? They only do the percentage of damage to you to the percentage of health they have left. If they have 20% health left and explode, they'll do 20% damage to you.



I see, well now i just skip past them too much of a hassle, i find even when im doing it right i still have a chance to get unlucky and have three bombs out of like 7 go off at the same time around light >.>


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 13, 2010)

Blitz them to death. They like to bunch up so it makes taking them out faster. Use aoe spells of the element they are weak to. 

Ch. 11 is gonna rape you hard at the rate you're going.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

well see i skipped past ALL  of the chapter 9 fights basically because shit went on for about 3 hours of non stop fighting that was not going to do with no incentive because i had lvled up my cp already. but now i gotta catch up a little.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2010)

Even if you skip all of chapter 9, 10 or 11 shouldn't be a problem whatsoever. Then again, I played the whole game without leveling


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

I think it will be a good idea to sell this game and get a better one, this is a bad FF game, and even after getting to chapter 11, it has not become fun at all, and i dont ever look forward to playing it, i just feel as though i am being forced or obligated to because i spent 60 bucks on it.

Getting Demons souls.

The worst part about this is that i put my heart and soul into it and now i have to sell it, its like selling a family member


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2010)

You're better off just keeping it instead of selling it. 

And when you get to Demons Souls new game++, you're going to want to sell that because of how bad your ass can get raped.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> You're better off just keeping it instead of selling it.
> 
> And when you get to Demons Souls new game++, you're going to want to sell that because of how bad your ass can get raped.



No see i quit games when they become no challenge.

I get addicted because they become impossible.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2010)

Nova said:


> No see i quit games when they become no challenge.
> 
> I get addicted because they become impossible.




I like the way you think. That state of mind made me get to Demons Souls new game+++++ 

And to try and beat FFX with impossible challenges.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> I like the way you think. That state of mind made me get to Demons Souls new game+++++
> 
> And to try and beat FFX with impossible challenges.



Yeah, im gonna go for lvl 800, and then lvl up all other classes to 150~ for pvp


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2010)

Nova said:


> Yeah, im gonna go for lvl 800, and then lvl up all other classes to 150~ for pvp



Nothings worse then when you're about to fight a boss, and some hax overpowered black phantom comes and kills you 

Some of the Bosses are really fun and require skill to beat. That dragon on world 2 was my favorite boss.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

That looks like a fun boss, although it seems incredibly easy all you have to do is snipe it from what ive saw.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> That looks like a fun boss, although it seems incredibly easy all you have to do is snipe it from what ive saw.



You can't know anything about the bosses in Demon's Souls, it ruins the fun of finding out how to beat it yourself. Are *YOU* going to walk out in front of a huge demon in a volcano who can one shot you with ease?

edit: oh wait your talking about the dragon who just breathes fire. Yea, you just snipe him if you want to. For about an hour.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> You can't know anything about the bosses in Demon's Souls, it ruins the fun of finding out how to beat it yourself. Are *YOU* going to walk out in front of a huge demon in a volcano who can one shot you with ease?
> 
> edit: oh wait your talking about the dragon who just breathes fire. Yea, you just snipe him if you want to. For about an hour.



yeah i only spoil very few things.

and a question, are there any 2 handed spears in the game?

and this is getting widly off topic


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> yeah i only spoil very few things.
> 
> and a question, are there any 2 handed spears in the game?
> 
> and this is getting widly off topic



I haven't tried spears to be honest, but if you press triangle than it should be two handed 

I stick with magic and running away 

One of the main reasons I loved Demons Souls was for its bosses. You can fight a ridiculously overpowered Boss and lose numerous times, and once you beat him it feels so great.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> I haven't tried spears to be honest, but if you press triangle than it should be two handed
> 
> I stick with magic and running away



Mages are usually my favorite class, along with a spear or rogue class. 

seen some online play of a mage rapin 3v1, epic.

whatlvl are you?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> Mages are usually my favorite class, along with a spear or rogue class.
> 
> seen some online play of a mage rapin 3v1, epic.
> 
> whatlvl are you?



Around 500 soul level

Honestly, without magic I have no idea how I would have been able to kill certain bosses.

I don't go fucking everyone's world up. I'm too busy owning them or occasionally running into someone who is way more powerful and ruining my streak.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

I would just keep the game for sentimental value Nova. 

Itachi, are you Merc-SS?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

Merc-SS? Not sure what you're talking about Brandon.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

I meant on PSN.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

No, I'm not 

For anyone who wants to add me: Matt_0123


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

I thought I already added you. Guess I didn't.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

I think I added you, then a month later I wiped out my friends list

Same avatar and color 

Brandon, if you ever want to play a private match just let me know. I usually only play FFA on mw2 now if I play online.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 17, 2010)

Any news on Versus at E3?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 17, 2010)

Nova said:


> Any news on Versus at E3?



It's not at E3. It's probably going to be at TGS.


----------



## geG (Jun 17, 2010)

If I remember correctly from other years Square has some kind of round table press conference thing where they answer questions and stuff. Someone will probably ask them about Versus's status.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 17, 2010)

And we'll get the same answer we've been getting for four years. 

Nomure: "Development is progressing along as scheduled".


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 17, 2010)

and yes, this post is full of fail


----------



## Fraust (Jun 17, 2010)

I hope the game is gonna have tons of completely different side-quests that I can put at least a hundred hours into...

HD Towns would be nice, too. I assume there will be since there's an airship and you're a fucking prince and all instead of fugitives.


----------



## Frostman (Jun 20, 2010)

Anyone else having freezing problems for ff13. Just got the game last week, poped it in for the first time today and it froze during the first cut-scene after the first fight. I restart and skipped the freezing cutscene and it froze again just before gaining control of lightning. Its always in the exact same place.

I looked around and the problem seems to common yet uncommon, but ive yet to hear anyone freeze as early as mine. Where it freezes is different for everyone but it always seems to be in the same place for that person. I cant even play the game . So i was also wondering if anyone is willing upload a save file for the first save point for the ps3 version. If im lucky i might be able to get more them 10min of playtime before it freezes again.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 20, 2010)

Frostman said:


> Anyone else having freezing problems for ff13. Just got the game last week, poped it in for the first time today and it froze during the first cut-scene after the first fight. I restart and skipped the freezing cutscene and it froze again just before gaining control of lightning. Its always in the exact same place.
> 
> I looked around and the problem seems to common yet uncommon, but ive yet to hear anyone freeze as early as mine. Where it freezes is different for everyone but it always seems to be in the same place for that person. I cant even play the game . So i was also wondering if anyone is willing upload a save file for the first save point for the ps3 version. If im lucky i might be able to get more them 10min of playtime before it freezes again.



yes


----------



## Awesome (Jun 20, 2010)

Frostman said:


> Anyone else having freezing problems for ff13. Just got the game last week, poped it in for the first time today and it froze during the first cut-scene after the first fight. I restart and skipped the freezing cutscene and it froze again just before gaining control of lightning. Its always in the exact same place.
> 
> I looked around and the problem seems to common yet uncommon, but ive yet to hear anyone freeze as early as mine. Where it freezes is different for everyone but it always seems to be in the same place for that person. I cant even play the game . So i was also wondering if anyone is willing upload a save file for the first save point for the ps3 version. If im lucky i might be able to get more them 10min of playtime before it freezes again.



PS3 or 360?


----------



## Frostman (Jun 20, 2010)

PlayStation 3


----------



## Awesome (Jun 20, 2010)

I'll give you a couple of my save files in a PM and you can try it out.


----------



## Frostman (Jun 20, 2010)

I should have known. Since the data is from a different user, the game won't let me save. Its to protect people from stealing trophies. So my options are either go through the game without saving or try another disk/ps3. 

thanks fro the help *Itachi^*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 20, 2010)

No problem. I hate how save files are protected. They could just block trophies from that save file, not completely block you from saving


----------



## Minh489 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm thinking about buying FFXIII but I hear it could brick your ps3. So how often does this happen and are there any other problems I should here about?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 21, 2010)

It's very rare. You shouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Minh489 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks! Now I just have to decide between Demon's Soul and this.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 21, 2010)

Get both. They are both great games.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 21, 2010)

Minh489 said:


> Thanks! Now I just have to decide between Demon's Soul and this.



dude DEMONS SOULS ALL THE WAY fuck FF13 its really bad, trust me, if you like other FF's dont get it very underwhelming, but if you dont, and u dont like challenges get FF


----------



## Fraust (Jun 21, 2010)

Minh489 don't listen to Nova. There are plenty of fans who love the game and enjoy it for what it is as well as plenty of fans who simply can't accept its flaws.

It's not perfect. It's not as good as other FFs, but it's a good game and a good JRPG of this gen. I say buy both games, but enjoy FF first and then enjoy Demon's Souls after.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 21, 2010)

No fraust no, he will have a more rewarding experience with Demons souls hmph


----------



## Reksveks (Jun 21, 2010)

How good is Demon Soul ? I need something to play after FF9


----------



## Awesome (Jun 21, 2010)

Demons Souls is a really well made game. I thought FF13 was really good, it's just that some fans don't like it. Just because one person doesn't, doesn't mean that you won't either. Pick up both


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 21, 2010)

Away with them, there are no towns, no customiation, no challenge, just 50 hours of cutscenes and battle sequences that dont offer much besides face value


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 21, 2010)

Nova said:


> Away with them, there are no towns, no customiation, no challenge, just 50 hours of cutscenes and battle sequences that dont offer much besides face value



There is customization. There is no leveling system but to increase each characters stats, you will have to fill up a grid system like FFX. Weapons are also upgradeable. 

The battle system is different from previous FFs. It's more fast pace and it's fairly simple at first. But eventually you will have to learn how to utilize paradigms and the different combination of classes.

The cutscenes add to the story and builds each character. Some characters seem annoying but others are interesting enough to care about what happens to them. Overall, the story is one of the best for a FF in the past couple of FFs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2010)

Demon's Souls vs FFXIII? Even as much as I hate Demon's Souls, I'd play that again sooner than I'd attempt another crack at FFXIII.

FFXIII was pretty fun up until it got so repetitive (combat system is just so boring) I decided to quit. Demon's Souls is also repetitive to the point of quitting, and frustratingly difficult, but it offers much longer playtimes before that breakdown occurs.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 21, 2010)

Yea i quit about at the 30 hour mark in FF13, just way too boring and repetitive with nothing new to offer.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 21, 2010)

Haters gonna hate. I liked it though. It just isn't for some people, thats all.


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2010)

I thought Vanille would be alot more annoying that what I heard but she is only slightly annoying. Maybe it's my teenage/loli fetish, CMX would understand. 

Still these characters are pretty shallow at times and overdramatic for the wrong reasons.

But then when you live in a fantasy world....... I guess you don't care about the same things in the real world.....maybe.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 21, 2010)

FF13 had a lot of potential. In the end, going to pulse was useless. They went to Pulse, nothing happened story wise, then went back to Cocoon


----------



## Minh489 (Jun 21, 2010)

Well I just got FFXIII. Thanks for the help. Turns out my friend has Demon's Soul so I'll just borrow it from him  . If only he would just stop playing it..


----------



## Awesome (Jun 21, 2010)

No problem. Have fun Minh.


----------



## Corran (Jun 21, 2010)

I thought it was funny how they made Pulse residents Australian


----------



## Eki (Jun 22, 2010)

I fukn hated pulse. Damn creatures

Game was fun overall I guess I'm one of the few who enjoyed it.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 22, 2010)

I wanna play the game just to see some Falcon Punch action again.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

I loved Pulse. It was the only place that ever gave me a game over in the game 

I thought the game was too easy.


----------



## Ephemere (Jun 22, 2010)

plot is so bad, i wanted to like snow so badly but i never could find a good reason.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

You wanted to like snow? I hated him 

He was the only one I didn't like though. I liked all of the characters except him.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 22, 2010)

I didn't care about Snow, Vanille, or Sazh until my second playthrough. Snow/Hope's development was great watching it a second time and Sazh/Vanille scene was great as well. Vanille/Fang was overdramatic and girly, but Fang's beauty made up for it.

Light/Hope/Fang <3 3/9/10 until forever.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 22, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I didn't care about Snow, Vanille, or Sazh until my second playthrough. Snow/Hope's development was great watching it a second time and Sazh/Vanille scene was great as well. Vanille/Fang was overdramatic and girly, but Fang's beauty made up for it.
> 
> Light/Hope/Fang <3 3/9/10 until forever.



dude, vanille>fang in looks


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2010)

Vanille has that cute teenbopper thing going for her.

Fang is a lesbian butch type but I'd still fuck her. 


IF SHE WAS REAL


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

Vanille is the most fuckable character outside Snow's girlfriend.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh yes Snow's girlfriend how could I forget. Talk about a pre-teen loli who apparently is supposed to be like 19 or something. Bitch is so petite I could fit her in my pants pocket, yet big ass Snow is sticking his 12 inch mandong into what looks like a 13 year old Japanese school girl.


I'd still hit that though.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

Who wouldn't?


----------



## Fraust (Jun 22, 2010)

It's a cultural thing. I'm into dark haired girls with Hispanic looking faces and Fang looks it to me.

Serah and Vanille are more asian looking with annoying voices. Turn-offs.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

Sarah is a loli though


----------



## Eki (Jun 22, 2010)

Lightning


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

Sarah is hotter


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

Definitely, Sarah is the hottest. I actually liked Vanille's voice.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

Barthandelus probably had the best VA, it actually fit him. Too bad he was a half-assed villain.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 22, 2010)

I liked Sazh's voice. Black characters just seem to get good voice-acting in my fave games (Drebin in MGS4 is still my fave voice acting performance besides Riku).


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

Drebin had an amazing VA. I really liked David Hayters too. Pretty much every character in MGS has a good VA.


----------



## Eki (Jun 22, 2010)

Lightning > sarah


----------



## Fraust (Jun 22, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> Lightning > sarah



I agree. 

Personally, S*e*rah was lame. 


So on a Versus note... WHAT THE FUCK IS ?!? I have stayed out of the loop because I don't want to know shit about shit and completely have a new experience with no spoilers, but holy shiznots I hope that's a villain.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I liked Sazh's voice. Black characters just seem to get good voice-acting in my fave games (Drebin in MGS4 is still my fave voice acting performance besides Riku).



Don't forget Gray Fox's original voice actor. Loved that black man's throaty voice.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

My name is "Deepthroat" 

I laughed at that IRL.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 22, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I agree.
> 
> Personally, S*e*rah was lame.
> 
> ...



Looks like another generic bishounen


----------



## Fraust (Jun 22, 2010)

Everyone is generic these days. 

As long as they think they're tough shit and are actually tough shit then I don't care. I want some Kuja personality without the Kuja look, though it was awesome for him.


----------



## Corran (Jun 22, 2010)

New FFvs13 scans will be around soon!  Anyone know the usual sites to find them?


----------



## Fraust (Jun 22, 2010)

finalfantasy-xiii.net is quick, I think.


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 23, 2010)

FXIII Versus? 

All the girls in FXIII suck.


----------



## Akira (Jun 23, 2010)

Sad we probably won't get to play this till 2012..


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow just jizzed


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 23, 2010)

If that first pic is world map... FUCK YES.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 23, 2010)

Weird, the new Game Informer says FFvs13 is going multiplat.


----------



## Corran (Jun 23, 2010)

^It was a rumor, they used that quote from one of the SE execs and turned it in to a multiplatform thing.
But after the new interview with Nomura it would be very interesting to see how vs13 could work on 360 with such a huge world map.


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 23, 2010)

He doesn't say outright, it's not coming though.


----------



## valerian (Jun 23, 2010)

Game looks great.


----------



## Angelus (Jun 23, 2010)

Nova said:


> Wow just jizzed



Me too. Someone hand me towel.

TGS this year will be interesting.


----------



## Akira (Jun 23, 2010)

Athrum said:


> Weird, the new Game Informer says FFvs13 is going multiplat.



Why's that weird?

It shouldn't be surprising after 13 went multi.


----------



## The World (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2010)

Here's some info from Nomura in an interview with Famitsu on andriasang



Also,

FUCK YEAH INFO


----------



## Fraust (Jun 23, 2010)

Is he wearing something different?

And HOLY SHIT, HD WORLD MAP! Shit is gonna be fucking epic. I'm gonna walk every single inch of that shit.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah, they designed a new costume for him. They showed it off last year at TGS.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 23, 2010)

Well that shows how blind I'm trying to stay.

Have to say, I'm not a fan of the change, but I hope it grows on me. he looks a little gay in those scans. =/


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2010)

Well of course, everyone knows Nomura is a raging homosexual.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 23, 2010)

Lol, as I was searching for truth to ^ because I was worried, I found someone thinking that Hope's development was symbolism for a homosexual coming out. Made sense, too.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 23, 2010)

Jizz in my pants. They're going to improve the visuals even more


----------



## The World (Jun 23, 2010)

You mean his pimp dress suit? His shoes are like 10 inches longer than his little Japanese feet are.  At 4:19

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGyVZRHZ2ow[/YOUTUBE]


I also like how Nomura says he won't have a "Cloud-like personality" and won't be a silent gloomy little boy. 

Cool design.


----------



## Blade (Jun 23, 2010)

Game will be great.


Some info:

''The upcoming issue of Weekly Famitsu has some new details on Final Fantasy Versus XIII. Next to Nomura waxing lyrical about the game's graphics, we now know that:
-The world is an open field, and you can go everywhere except for the mountains
-You can destroy objects that you find on the road.
-You'll be able to use a car as promised. You can exit it and move on foot at any time as well.
- Enemies will be visible on the field, and while some enemies are wandering around, others will suddenly appear and surprise you. (This clarifies what the random and visible comment meant, and it also confirms that game will be similar to FFXII in that sense.)''

Idk if it's posted here, if you want read it again.


----------



## Ephemere (Jun 23, 2010)

The World said:


> I also like how Nomura says he won't have a "Cloud-like personality" and won't be a silent gloomy little boy.



protagonist? not like cloud? impossible


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2010)

Its looking a lot better than 13 could have ever been.


----------



## Ephemere (Jun 23, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Everyone is generic these days.
> 
> As long as they think they're tough shit and are actually tough shit then I don't care. I want some Kuja personality without the Kuja look, though it was awesome for him.



rofl i need to be more active in this thread. i don't have anyone to talk to about ff 

honestly i liked kuja in his entirety. not many games could make me feel that inferior to a man in a metal thong.


----------



## Blade (Jun 23, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Its looking a lot better than 13 could have ever been.



13 was just at best average.It will never be on the top FF games.


----------



## Ephemere (Jun 23, 2010)

Blade said:


> 13 was just at best average.It will never be on the top FF games.



no it really won't. it might have been a mile-stone gameplay wise but really, ff has lost it's luster ever since 10. i loved 10 so much, and 13 almost made me drop ff entirely


----------



## Fraust (Jun 23, 2010)

Ephemere said:


> rofl i need to be more active in this thread. i don't have anyone to talk to about ff
> 
> honestly i liked kuja in his entirety. not many games could make me feel that inferior to a man in a metal thong.



Kuja made me his bitch at a measly 10 years old. I'm afraid to play it again and still feel like nothing compared to him. :/ Some Kuja or Kefka. I didn't even beat VI but he freaked me out.

I liked XIII, but I'm hoping Versus brings back that LOVE for the game that I last felt during X and even more so in the games prior.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 23, 2010)

Versus keeps looking better and better.


----------



## Akira (Jun 23, 2010)

Is there any chance of this coming out in 2011?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2010)

If they show it at TGS then maybe it'll come out late 2011 in Japan. It definitely won't be coming until 2012 at the earliest for the US and PAL though.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2010)

Blade said:


> 13 was just at best average.It will never be on the top FF games.



It shouldn't have even took them so long to make that game. They should really fire that developing house if it takes them that long to make an average game.


----------



## Ephemere (Jun 23, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Kuja made me his bitch at a measly 10 years old. I'm afraid to play it again and still feel like nothing compared to him. :/ Some Kuja or Kefka. I didn't even beat VI but he freaked me out.
> 
> I liked XIII, but I'm hoping Versus brings back that LOVE for the game that I last felt during X and even more so in the games prior.



dude go back and put in your copy of VI and clear that shit right now. best last boss in any final fantasy, i don't give a darn what anyone thinks about sephiroth

well as a gamer i can't say i didn't "like" 13, it just didn't feel right. the only thing final fantasy in that cold industrialized maneuver were the term names, and even then it didn't feel right. i'm all for trying new things, and they got combat pretty cool, but it just didn't feel like final fantasy. no compelling villain, no sensible plot, no [awesome] impending boss battle against "that one guy", no believable threat...haha i just couldn't put that shit all together. so many wrong turns with the plot. how can you really care about serah if she doesn't feel like she really has anything to do with the story other than sitting on snow's dick?


----------



## Fraust (Jun 23, 2010)

Lol, I don't have a copy of VI. I own IV, VII-IX, and XIII since I sold X, XII, and the gameboy versions of I and II. I got decently far in VI, and enjoyed it, but I got stuck and then had finals and just was like fuck it.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2010)

But yeah, FFvsXIII is already looking a lot better than XIII in my eyes.  Open world map, real-time battles, cities, cars, airships, and hopefully an interesting story as well. We just might have another hit on our hands.


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 23, 2010)

yea so this is pretty much a must have. cant wait till we get an actuall gameplay vid


----------



## Blade (Jun 23, 2010)

FFV13 has a big potential to be a hit and bring again the good FF name.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 23, 2010)

Idk what you guys are talking about, 12 was a good FF.

And I really hope this game surpasses FF6, 7, 10, and 4, it seems it has the _potential_ too


----------



## Blade (Jun 23, 2010)

Imagine even 12 was better than 13, damn




Best FF series for me are 4,6,7 8, 10 was quite good i can say.

Let's see what v13 will do.


----------



## Ephemere (Jun 23, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Lol, I don't have a copy of VI. I own IV, VII-IX, and XIII since I sold X, XII, and the gameboy versions of I and II. I got decently far in VI, and enjoyed it, but I got stuck and then had finals and just was like fuck it.



i only cleared VI once and the final dungeon is pretty bitchy, but it's worth it when that final fight rolls on in. i've owned all of them except for 3 and 11 at some point or another, and i've cleared all of those except for 5. lol 5.

and Nova, i ruined it for myself because i got the limited edition guide when i got the game. honestly though, the plot just didn't compel me, and the characters felt kind of faceless after they were introduced. it felt more like it should have been a spin-off title to me, because no one had a laid-out role and that was cool but your first playthrough was always a bitch because you had no way of knowing how to really plan out your characters and where to get the weapons. it felt like all of the shit was randomly generated, i mean really? the zodiac spear? how the hell are you ever going to know haha. i liked the idea with the playing style and everything, but i really feel like it needed some work later on in the game. like when i got to giruvegan the only thing saving my ass was blizzaga, behemoths running at me 4 at a time and just shitting all over my party got a little tiresome

the characters outside of your party were pretty neat, though, and i was always interested in what was going on outside. villain was cool, but 12 just left a weird taste in my mouth for being the last generation's final numerical FF. maybe i just can't handle change like i should


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2010)

I just thought about this, but doesn't the environment in Versus look kinda like Fallout?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 23, 2010)

Ephemere said:


> i only cleared VI once and the final dungeon is pretty bitchy, but it's worth it when that final fight rolls on in. i've owned all of them except for 3 and 11 at some point or another, and i've cleared all of those except for 5. lol 5.
> 
> and Nova, i ruined it for myself because i got the limited edition guide when i got the game. honestly though, the plot just didn't compel me, and the characters felt kind of faceless after they were introduced. it felt more like it should have been a spin-off title to me, because no one had a laid-out role and that was cool but your first playthrough was always a bitch because you had no way of knowing how to really plan out your characters and where to get the weapons. it felt like all of the shit was randomly generated, i mean really? the zodiac spear? how the hell are you ever going to know haha. i liked the idea with the playing style and everything, but i really feel like it needed some work later on in the game. like when i got to giruvegan the only thing saving my ass was blizzaga, behemoths running at me 4 at a time and just shitting all over my party got a little tiresome
> 
> the characters outside of your party were pretty neat, though, and i was always interested in what was going on outside. villain was cool, but 12 just left a weird taste in my mouth for being the last generation's final numerical FF. maybe i just can't handle change like i should



Well from my perspective, the game was great gameplay wise, i could careless for the characters besides balthier and franz, but it just had so much to it that it really felt expansive and vast and like a real game, unlike FF13 where everything is limited, i have no choice in what i want to do, and the gameplay sucks as all it is is fight, fight fight.

I loved the whole make your character however you want, it was great, really, i have no idea why everyone is such a bitch and cries about having too much freedom, its like, really? Shit, i love spears, so i decked Vaan out with the zodiac spear, 2 shot every single creature, so fun, and going out and exploring and getting the zodiac spear, actually having to adventure for an item, thats fun. and all the extra content at the end, with all the epic espers like Zodiark, and all the hunts and items you can go get with the vast options of customization, nothing beats it.

Not gameplay wise, i'd have to say 12 was by far the best, it let you do the most with the most, but story wise, and an all around title, to me, either 10 or 7 are tied.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 23, 2010)

FF12 had a lot to do and it was fun doing it. That doesn't make it the best FF though.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 23, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> FF12 had a lot to do and it was fun doing it. That doesn't make it the best FF though.



Nor did I say it was.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 23, 2010)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Awesome (Jun 23, 2010)

The game looks fantastic visually, and they are still going to make it look better.


----------



## Ephemere (Jun 23, 2010)

Nova said:


> Well from my perspective, the game was great gameplay wise, i could careless for the characters besides balthier and franz, but it just had so much to it that it really felt expansive and vast and like a real game, unlike FF13 where everything is limited, i have no choice in what i want to do, and the gameplay sucks as all it is is fight, fight fight.
> 
> I loved the whole make your character however you want, it was great, really, i have no idea why everyone is such a bitch and cries about having too much freedom, its like, really? Shit, i love spears, so i decked Vaan out with the zodiac spear, 2 shot every single creature, so fun, and going out and exploring and getting the zodiac spear, actually having to adventure for an item, thats fun. and all the extra content at the end, with all the epic espers like Zodiark, and all the hunts and items you can go get with the vast options of customization, nothing beats it.
> 
> Not gameplay wise, i'd have to say 12 was by far the best, it let you do the most with the most, but story wise, and an all around title, to me, either 10 or 7 are tied.



i'm not bitching about the customization, it's fine to have an open-ended thing going and all, i'm just saying that i didn't like the way they did it. 8 is my favorite ff and that was all about how you customized them, haha.

good game, just a weird way to finish off FF for last-gen, like i said. and i don't even want to get started on 13, i'm only here for versus


----------



## Awesome (Jun 23, 2010)

FF13 *could* have been a great game, they just fucked up. I have a feeling versus is going to be the true FF13 people have been waiting for though.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 23, 2010)

Personally, I love the whole cyber punk universe in FF7, and I like how this universe is panning out, its darker then any other FF, and realistic, sounds perfect for my taste. Probably will be my favorite.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2010)

Did anyone else notice that the government building in Noctis' country/city looks just like Shinjuku's government building in RL? I guess they really did base the entire city on Shinjuku lol.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 23, 2010)

They actually modeled that spot detail by detail to look like that. I saw that in an article somewhere.


----------



## Blade (Jun 23, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I just thought about this, but doesn't the environment in Versus look kinda like Fallout?



Though Fallout is much darker, these backgrounds had a similar feeling.It would be awesome to see areas in Fallout style.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 23, 2010)

I hope the whole world map isn't like that though. Knowing SE, it won't be though.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2010)

No matter what, this game looks fucking epic. The environments and the battles look awesome, and I'm really, really, really happy that they decided to go for a DQVIII style world map instead of the old overhead map like they were thinking about doing and even showed off in some concept pics.

Man, 2011-2012 looks like a good year for consoles with MGSR and FFvsXIII on the horizon.


----------



## Blade (Jun 23, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> No matter what, this game looks fucking epic. The environments and the battles look awesome, and I'm really, really, really happy that they decided to go for a DQVIII style world map instead of the old overhead map like they were thinking about doing and even showed off in some concept pics.
> 
> Man, 2011-2012 looks like a good year for consoles with MGSR and FFvsXIII on the horizon.



you forgot marvel vs capcom 3


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 23, 2010)

> Square Enix's Hajime Tabata is likely to be busy over the next few months as The 3rd Birthday approaches its Winter release.
> 
> But, simultaneous with the Parasite Eve followup, Tabata is also directing another major PSP title, Final Fantasy Agito XIII. While development on this is trailing The 3rd Birthday, Tabata wasn't too shy to answer a few questions in a recent interview conducted in Dengeki PlayStation.
> 
> ...






> Initial comments: Development is advancing smoothly though a lot of technical issues prevented it from showing at E3 this year. Those screenshots were prepared with this exact timing in mind, since now because production is picking up steam.
> 
> Q: Is this a real-time screenshot we?re looking? The image quality is very good.
> A:Yes it?s an image in real-time using the real hardware.We aim to improve the quality you?re seeing now even further. As of now we can?t share more details in full scale right now, so we removed the menus and subscreens where it shows Noctis expression (image projected on the subscreen).
> ...




New interviews.


----------



## Eki (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes mvc3 is also gonna be badass


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 24, 2010)

This game is going to blow minds.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 24, 2010)

Please tell me that this game is going to be on the XBOX 360..


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 24, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Please tell me that this game is going to be on the XBOX 360..



You're kidding right? that would ruin it.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 24, 2010)

Nova said:


> You're kidding right? that would ruin it.



And that would be..because?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 24, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> And that would be..because?



because.....because....BECAUSE  i said so.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 24, 2010)

Nova said:


> because.....because....BECAUSE  i said so.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 24, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> And that would be..because?


In theory, because you're not focusing specifically on the PS3's hardware capability it will cripple the potential of the game.

Anyways, I think this game has better chance of staying exclusive than FFXIII to you might want to start saving up for a PS3 lol. Although considering how well FFXIII sold and how much money was made, firetruck Wada might just decide to make it multiplat.


----------



## Blade (Jun 24, 2010)

FFXIII made more sales in xbox360 , that's why there is a possibility to add V13 as well.


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 24, 2010)

Blade said:


> FFXIII made more sales in xbox360 , that's why there is a possibility to add V13 as well.


Source?


----------



## Blade (Jun 24, 2010)

Rumors, no exactly source.




Btw it'll not be bad to be on XB360. they don't have nothing to lose, they will make sales and earn again more money.Not a quite bad plan.


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 24, 2010)

Blade said:


> Rumors, no exactly source.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I do have a source.  

It sold quite well on the 360, let's not spin it here.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 24, 2010)

Blade said:


> FFXIII made more sales in xbox360 , that's why there is a possibility to add V13 as well.


Urgh, no it didn't. 60% of FFXIII sales in the west came from PS3. 100% of FFXIII sales in Japan came from PS3.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Tehmk (Jun 24, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


>


Although Vgchartz is the most accurate of sources, this pretty much ends it.


----------



## Blade (Jun 24, 2010)

I have ps3 so ok, no prob at all.I just had heard. Now that i took a look on the links you posted, yeah i knew that PS3 would have more sales.It's PS3 after all.


----------



## Razu09 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Is this a real-time screenshot we are looking at? The image quality is very good. Yes it's an image in real-time using the real hardware.We aim to improve the quality you're seeing now even further. As of now we can't share more details in full scale right now, so we removed the menus and subscreens where it shows Noctis expression (image projected on the subscreen).*

Were the party members also there originally?
Yes, we removed because we haven't formally announced their weapons and clothes yet.

The exquisiteness and shades are like a photograph taken from real life.
Indeed, we're using physical calculations to determine the movement of the clouds. By this time it allow us to filter sunlight and others on Versus XIII.

Is the cliff to the wilderness & the Gas Station set in the same location?
Yes in the back of the Store is the cliff to the extended wilderness. You can walk all the way, to everything you see but the mountains.

*What's this giant Enemy on the other screen?
It's a Military Behemoth and he actually bears a huge sword in his back. As for this pictures, the battle screen were on the screen but we omitted it.*

The street of Shinjuku is real.
A:Yes, it's our model for this, even the bicycle lanes and crosswalks are decipted. But the sense of distance has been changed a bit since the last time. Right out of the city you encounter the wilderness with electric wires every as it's this kind of territory for this country.

This region, It is only the Prologue, the early stages, nature is so even there.
Movement around this area is easy because you can use a car. Getting on and off the car can be done anytime, but only not possible to go all the way through it because it leads to a region underwater that has been shown on promotional trailers before.

*Monsters appear on the field?
(Laughter)Yes, there are monsters that appear on the field; Some staff were doing the tests and were surprised by how good looking some are in the evening sun.*

Are the battles seamless, what about the world?
It's basically seamless and we aim to make it even more seamless, but there are loadings between big areas.

Information disclosure, is very restrict as of now.
Development is very advanced along and according to expectations we're taking steady steps; wait at ease please, information on Versus XIII will come. Moreover, we're making preparations for a Big announcement.

*You can actually see a signboard and things written inside in the screenshot? The signboard is still temporary even though the inside of the Gas Station is modeled after the Stations in the US in detail. It's possible to go up there using the stairs.*


Do you play in this perspective the whole game?
Yes. The camera basically sits in this position. We decided to priority to the character's presence and the world; that said we decided to scrap the over the shoulder perspective of the world.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 24, 2010)

Just a but late there lol.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 24, 2010)

Blade said:


> I have ps3 so ok, no prob at all.I just had heard. Now that i took a look on the links you posted, yeah i knew that PS3 would have more sales.It's PS3 after all.



More like people who like FF are in general sony fanboys than PS3>>>360 in the states, because we know that isn't true.


----------



## Blade (Jun 24, 2010)

Generally now, i don't support neither of them (i just have ps3 cuz it has cool games like Tekken, MGS, GOW etc),but both consoles are very good.I'll not have a prob if it will be out in XB360.Well we have to wait and see.



good to know some things about it.I have to say for an early stage game, the graphics are quite stunning.


----------



## Helix (Jun 24, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> In theory, because you're not focusing specifically on the PS3's hardware capability it will cripple the potential of the game.



This.

I don't mind it going multiplatform, but only after it has been released exclusively for the PS3 and ported from the PS3 version. Plus, if they decide to make it multiplatform, it will just delay the game even more.


----------



## Ephemere (Jun 24, 2010)

in the GI interview they said they made the engine for XIII specifically for multi-platforming. why wouldn't they do the same for versus 13? i've never understood sticking up for a console. do you really care about the hardware? 

i've always sort of played video games for the experience


----------



## Akira (Jun 24, 2010)

Ephemere said:


> in the GI interview they said they made the engine for XIII specifically for multi-platforming. why wouldn't they do the same for versus 13? i've never understood sticking up for a console. do you really care about the hardware?
> 
> i've always sort of played video games for the experience



The general argument is that making it exclusive to a single console allows developers to maximise the graphics without the worry of whether or not it's doable on the other systems (see GeoW2, Alan Wake or most PS3 first party games).


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 24, 2010)

Looks like the chances of this game being the JRPG version of Duke Nukem Forever decreased slightly


----------



## Outsider2000 (Jun 24, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Looks like the chances of this game being the JRPG version of Duke Nukem Forever decreased slightly



In terms of never coming out on time, you are correct.

In terms of severely disappointing everyone, you have very little going for that statement.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 24, 2010)

Akira said:


> The general argument is that making it exclusive to a single console allows developers to maximise the graphics without the worry of whether or not it's doable on the other systems (see GeoW2, Alan Wake or most PS3 first party games).



In other words, FF fans are graphic whores and should always expect what's coming to them when everything else fails them.


----------



## Outsider2000 (Jun 24, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> In other words, FF fans are graphic whores and should always expect what's coming to them when everything else fails them.



Oh goodie!

Let's prepare for more failing!  Kukukukuku.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't see Vs being a big letdown since the gameplay is suppose to be similar to KH and already it seems like it has lots going for it. But we'll see.

 I already expect it to be full of cheesiness and forced cool but lots of people seem to eat that up.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 24, 2010)

^ Depends on what you mean by cheesiness. I don't see a lot of necessarily heroic moments happening in this game but I can see a lot of crying and drama of the Shakespeare persuasion.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 24, 2010)

By cheesiness, I mean the typical shit SE does in all their games. 

It's not necessarily bad but sometimes it makes me go "lol wtf" and I just shake my head. Like the speech Lightning gave when they faced Orphan and the way the rest of party acted and moved.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh that. Well... hmm, I dunno, Versus just doesn't sound like the type of story where we'll be getting cheesy speaches about friendship, bonding, and working together. I can see someone going on a rant about the injustices of the world in a Pain-like fashion though, which isn't bad IMO.

Of course, if done in the right situation with the right character and dialog, those speeches can be pretty badass.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 24, 2010)

I've yet to play a Nomura game that didn't give me that cheesy feeling. 
But like I said, we'll see~ Can't be judgmental and praise/decry the game before playing it.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 24, 2010)

True, although Nomura did say this would be far darker/more serious than all his previous games so that makes me hope think it won't have the cheesy dialog.

Since Nomura is a lying, trolling, raging homosexual you can never be sure.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 25, 2010)

Outsider2000 said:


> In terms of never coming out on time, you are correct.
> 
> In terms of severely disappointing everyone, you have very little going for that statement.



It was the former


----------



## Fraust (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm glad people are getting into this game. I still remember all the trolls screaming "OMG, I can't buy this game 'cause it's a spin-off even though it looks 50x better than the brand title XIII and is clearly going to not be as much of a let down no matter what." Seriously, this shit is gonna be off the wall hardcore and even if it fails it'll still be my favorite in the series, I'm almost positive (becuase Final Fantasy + Kingdom Hearts = My Heart's Fantasy).

Holy shit at the filtering light from clouds and stuff. Holy shit to cutting out party members which means that Behemoth won't be so intimidating to fight (though I like the idea of taking it on alone). Holy shit to making it look even better. Holy shit to "BIG announcement" which I hope is some ridiculous limited edition set with clothes, a sword, and a 3D TV for like $200. And Holy shit to how much more I love this game before it's out.

A big fuck you if it goes multiplatform. Yeah, I didn't care that XIII went multiplatform, I bought it for both systems. It played well on both, but honestly it gets raped by the PS3 version. The smoothness, lack of slow down, clarity of the graphics, etc. was all much superior on the PS3 and that's not coming from me looking at screen shots, that's me taking the time to play them one after another and see the difference with my own eyes. A giant world like what they seem to be doing in Versus would just be more discs again and it wouldn't be smooth enough to give the experience the way they want it. Even exclusives on the 360 look fuzzy (or at least Splinter Cell's cut scenes sometimes do).

Just keep it exclusive Square. You know you want to.

Also, I hope this game is long and has like 1,000,000 + 1 side quests to do cause I'm tried of being done with games in half a week. I'm just gonna use Infamous as an example. I loved it, great story, gameplay, and all that and they give you stuff to do and two sides etc. but I beat it in like 3 or 4 days with all side missions and thats cause I was playing Splinter Cell and Gears (6XP) at the same time. Even both playthroughs and getting all the trophies if I wanted, I could've done in two days because it's summer. I want a game that no matter how much I spend time on will take me fucking forever to beat 100% with at the very least 100 hours clocked easy! But not Star Ocean 3 long, that's just... no.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 25, 2010)

SO3 can be beaten within 100 hours (if your good enough), and whats wrong with Versus being that long? One of the main reasons why SO3 was so long was because there's so much shit to do. Gemity games & tournaments, extra dungeons after beating the main story, tons of optional superbosses, item & weapon creation, max level cap being 255, etc.

I personally love RPG's like that.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 25, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> SO3 can be beaten within 100 hours, and whats wrong with Versus being that long? One of the main reasons why SO3 was so long was because there's so much shit to do (gemity games & tournaments, extra dungeons after beating the main story, tons of optional superbosses, item & weapon creation, max level cap being 255, etc).



No, I like all the side stuff you can do, but the story itself is ridiculously long on its own. Of course it can be beaten within 100 hours, I would hope so. But it's not "easy" to do it, or not to me. Like I put 100 hours in KH and Lost Odyssey easy just doing side stuff for fun and getting to level 100. In Star Ocean I didn't even do the side stuff and beat the game at like level 40 which is like, what, 1/4 (EDIT: 1/6th from your post) of how far you can go? Felt like I spent 300 hours doing just that, lol. It just FELT like it would never end and it started getting tedious, though when I look back on it I loved it. Just would never play it again from the start.

I want Versus to be long, but have the same feel the second time I play it like KH did. Beat that game three times and I'm on a fourth playthrough recently, though it's a short game.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 25, 2010)

Admittedly, it took me well over 200 hours on my first playthrough, and that's including everything you could possibly do in the game, as well as a little of me getting completely lost or stuck at some parts (Hauler Beasts and the dungeon under Aquios to name a few), and not having internet or a computer for help. But was still fun as hell.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 25, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Admittedly, it took me well over 200 hours on my first playthrough, and that's including everything you could possibly do in the game, as well as a little of me *getting completely lost or stuck at some parts* (Hauler Beasts and the dungeon under Aquios to name a few), and not having internet or a computer for help. But was still fun as hell.



THAT'S WHAT I WANT! I remember the good old days when I use to get stuck in a game in a dungeon or a boss and quit for months. It made games feel like they last so much longer. I know it's dumb, but games are just so easy and linearity doesn't help. I want random ass side quests some with bosses and some just transporting items across the world to so many people or scavenger hunts and stuff. I wanna get stuck in a dungeon like "okay there's a chest... okay there's a dead end... oh, there's the empty chest i just opened again... ah shit, thats where i entered the dungeon" and just be frustrated because I'm constantly fighting enemies and I just wanna get the hell out of the dungeon. I wanna do all that in HD, lol.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 25, 2010)

I completely agree with Fraust, Make this game Epic Square


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 26, 2010)

Quoting this from another forum site.



New info from Dengeki PlayStation for Final Fantasy Versus XIII:

- Game Scenario is fully done at this point
- Character designs are definitive and will be shown in due time
- Clothes Design are Done


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 26, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Since Nomura is a lying, trolling, raging homosexual you can never be sure.



All slander.


----------



## Blade (Jun 26, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Quoting this from another forum site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again good news?



Yeah good way to keep this interesting, can't wait to see more new images or videos.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 26, 2010)

I REALLY hope we can change Noctis's clothes at one point. I preferred the "filler" clothes they showed until now a lot. Made him look tough, now he looks a little vulnerable (at least in the standing scans, he looks pretty cool charging the Behemoth).


----------



## Blade (Jun 26, 2010)

I am most curious to see his true abilities/moves as a fighter.
From the videos we've seen so far, his set of moves is ,if not, the most interesting so far i've seen in the FF series.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 26, 2010)

Blade said:


> I am most curious to see his true abilities/moves as a fighter.
> From the videos we've seen so far, his set of moves is ,if not, the most interesting so far i've seen in the FF series.



On the FF wiki they observed that his teleportation ability is at the very least the ability to move to any of his weapons' locations and he can move them with telekinesis. I'm interested to know if we acquire the abilities sometime into the game and how we could possible have control of them...

But then again, I'm not curious enough to actually try to find out. I'm gonna wait.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 26, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I REALLY hope we can change Noctis's clothes at one point. I preferred the "filler" clothes they showed until now a lot. Made him look tough, now he looks a little vulnerable (at least in the standing scans, he looks pretty cool charging the Behemoth).



I prefer it too, but the ones he's going to have is suppose to make him appear more casual and down to earth.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't see many guys walking around with biker gloves and capris in my neighborhood, but I guess I can understand that. Wonder if his friends got changes.


----------



## Blade (Jun 26, 2010)

Epic game is gonna be epic.(generally)


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 26, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I don't see many guys walking around with biker gloves and capris in my neighborhood, but I guess I can understand that. Wonder if his friends got changes.



I hope not, though they likely will.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 26, 2010)

How do you all think Noctis' friends will fight like? Or more specifically, the guy with glasses, because the other two are pretty obvious when you think about it, (at least to me).


----------



## Blade (Jun 26, 2010)

The blond emo boy will have a large variety of guns.


Glasses Guy will fight with a high tech cyborg next to him.




Who was the other one?


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 26, 2010)

Big burly guy.

And I imagine the glasses guy being the primary magic user.


----------



## Blade (Jun 26, 2010)

The last one may have fist to fist attacks, you know enhanced high tech gloves etc.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 26, 2010)

Game looks good, but it has alot of pretty boy type characters, expect alot of yaoi doujins to come


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 26, 2010)

Well I hope the costumes (if there's more than one) are interchangeable at least by story/situational standards. That way if the main character is casually walking in the city (or like in the ball room cutscene) he might be wearing a suit or t-shirt/pants, while knowingly going into battle he might wearing his combat gear.


----------



## valerian (Jun 26, 2010)

Blade said:


> The blond emo boy will have a large variety of guns.





Yeah he's emo alright


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 26, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Yeah he's emo alright



They all look alike anyway!


----------



## Blade (Jun 26, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Yeah he's emo alright



Emo is not referring only for the persona.it's this similar hairstyle.And Noctis has a Sasuke like hairstyle.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 26, 2010)

I like the blonde kid. He reminds me of the youngest brother in Four Brothers. Like he wears his skinny jeans and wouldn't mind fighting with a crowbar or something. 

I also thought the glasses guy would use some type of technology or robot to fight... don't know how that would work, though. Maybe he doesn't fight and he hooks you up with stuff like Leonardo in Assassin's Creed II.


----------



## Blade (Jun 26, 2010)

Glasses guy seems more like the genius type,you the one who makes equipment,has the high tech,makes plans, etc

Blond emo fella seems the laid back type, kinda reckless as well.

The big tall dude is probably the ''muscle wall''.

Noctis is the supposed mysterious/serious main char.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 26, 2010)

Actually, I could see the glasses guy having a similar fighting style that Reno had, (just a thought).


----------



## valerian (Jun 26, 2010)

Blade said:


> Emo is not referring only for the persona.it's this similar hairstyle.And Noctis has a Sasuke like hairstyle.



Emo's don't smile, and I believe that blonde kid is smiling in that pic. 

Ok moving on. Any word that we'll be able to play as the other characters or is it only Noctis we'll play as?


----------



## Fraust (Jun 26, 2010)

Blade said:


> Noctis is the supposed mysterious/serious main char.



As far as "serious" goes, he's supposed to be shy, but he hides that shyness by being "cool" or at least the Japanese type of "cool" which I personally like. Supposedly we're supposed to watch him closely because there's more to him than that, like a secret, but his friends can see through it easily. I'm really interested to get a mature story. I just hope they have good dialogue that matches the mature atmosphere unlike XIII's bullshit excuse for a script after the first chapter minus the rare good speech or Barthandelus's scenes.


----------



## Blade (Jun 26, 2010)

Noctis i believe will have an evil persona within him.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 26, 2010)

I really liked Barthandelus' scenes in FF13. His voice actor helped too. 

If Nomura gives a mature story I would be amazed.


----------



## Ephemere (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 27, 2010)

A Yeti?

**


----------



## Blade (Jun 27, 2010)

Eh?Wtf?


----------



## Ephemere (Jun 27, 2010)

it was umaro from FF VI


----------



## geG (Jun 30, 2010)

Slowpoke here, but those screens look awesome.

Also, a little more info from a Dengeki interview. Nomura says all the character designs, clothing designs, and game scenario are all fully complete.

After how many years in development?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 30, 2010)

Don't question Nomura's methods. This is why the game will be revolutionary.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 30, 2010)

I doubt it will be revolutionary, but it will be amazing.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 30, 2010)

Versus sounds like it will be a solid game and definitely worth picking up. Can't wait till we get more information at the TGS. 

What are odds that people will still be disappointed with Versus?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Very high since it's canon that the internet is just a bunch of people who like to bellyache and bitch.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 30, 2010)

I agree


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 30, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> ^ Very high since it's canon that the internet is just a bunch of people who like to bellyache and bitch.



No matter how good something is, it will always not fit somebody's taste.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 30, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> No matter how good something is, it will always not fit somebody's taste.


But this is Final Fantasy. You NEVER question how good it is or not. You just buy it. Because it's Final fucking Fantasy. It's like pokemon.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 30, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Versus sounds like it will be a solid game and definitely worth picking up. Can't wait till we get more information at the TGS.
> 
> What are odds that people will still be disappointed with Versus?



Very. Nomura games usually have cool ideas but serious flaws.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 30, 2010)

People who hated FF13 and said they will never buy another will probably continue to buy all the others.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 30, 2010)

Even though people heavily complain about FF, they still know its one of the best RPGs around.


----------



## The World (Jun 30, 2010)

Complainers gonna complain.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 30, 2010)

Whens versus coming out 
and is XIV Worth anything ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Whens versus coming out
> and is XIV Worth anything ?


 When it's done.  /Blizzard


It's worth about 32 cents in plastic.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 30, 2010)

oh.I thought it was finished  
Gameplay interview in September all I know ..
might aswell get XIV a decent coaster for my cup.


----------



## The World (Jun 30, 2010)

14 coming out March 2011.
Versus comes out whenever Nomura feels like it.


----------



## The World (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow good news for FF14 fans.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 30, 2010)

I still don't know why they are considered main installments in the franchise.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 30, 2010)

So more people will buy it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 30, 2010)

Isn't the FF title good enough. 

FF Online and FF Online 2.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 30, 2010)

I HEARD THAT THIS GAME WONT RUN ON COMPUTERS CRISIS RUNS ON, THATS FUCKIN CRAZY! GETTING FOR PS3 PRONTO!


----------



## BlackShimigami (Jun 30, 2010)

I wish I had a PS3 so I could get this game.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 1, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Isn't the FF title good enough.
> 
> FF Online and FF Online 2.


...cheeky bastard.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 1, 2010)

Coming out September 30th 2010 for PC? And March 2011 for ps3? That's bullshit. At least they will have cross servers


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 1, 2010)

3 months to get my PC ready... fuck beans.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 1, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I still don't know why they are considered main installments in the franchise.



They have the some of the best stories in the series though, well 11 did. They're about as Final Fantasy as a Final Fantasy game can be. 


Looks like I'm going to be a console asshole in 14 this time.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 1, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> They have the some of the best stories in the series though, well 11 did. They're about as Final Fantasy as a Final Fantasy game can be.



So did tactics, and it wasn't called Final Fantasy 8.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 1, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> So did tactics, and it wasn't called Final Fantasy 8.



YEAH BUT TACTICS WAS TACTICAL?

I KNOW ITS MMORPG BUT IT STILL IS BASICALLY THE SAME GAME ELEMENTS AS NORMAL FF'S, UNLIKE TACTICS


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 1, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> 3 months to get my PC ready... fuck beans.


The funny thing is that Sony was showing it off at their conference as a game coming out this year lol. Anyways, at least this pretty much confirms Versus XIII=March 2012 release date for US.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 1, 2010)

HEY I WAS JUST THINKING, WOULDNT IT BE SMARTER TO RELEASE A CONSOLE GAME THAT ISNT A MMORPG LIKE VERSUS BEFORE A HUGE MMORPG CAME ON THE MARKET THAT COULD TAKE SHARES AWAY FROM THE CONSOL GAME, SO SHOULDNT YOU RELEASE THE CONSOLE GAME BEFORE SO THAT PEOPLE CAN GET DONE PLAYING IT, AND THEN WASTE TIME ON AN MMORPG, GETTING MORE FOR BOTH?

THATS HOW I WOULD HAVE DONE IT


----------



## Awesome (Jul 1, 2010)

Nova said:


> HEY I WAS JUST THINKING, WOULDNT IT BE SMARTER TO RELEASE A CONSOLE GAME THAT ISNT A MMORPG LIKE VERSUS BEFORE A HUGE MMORPG CAME ON THE MARKET THAT COULD TAKE SHARES AWAY FROM THE CONSOL GAME, SO SHOULDNT YOU RELEASE THE CONSOLE GAME BEFORE SO THAT PEOPLE CAN GET DONE PLAYING IT, AND THEN WASTE TIME ON AN MMORPG, GETTING MORE FOR BOTH?
> 
> THATS HOW I WOULD HAVE DONE IT



Versus isn't close to done yet. Also, it wouldn't matter because fans would play it anyway.


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

FF11 was a great game. It just took forever to do anything.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 1, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> The funny thing is that Sony was showing it off at their conference as a game coming out this year lol. Anyways, at least this pretty much confirms Versus XIII=March 2012 release date for US.



I'm pretty sure SE said they will release future games with the same release date for Japan and English versions now. FF13 was an exception because they had to work on the 360 version.


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

Versus is so close..........yet so far away.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 1, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> I'm pretty sure SE said they will release future games with the same release date for Japan and English versions now. FF13 was an exception because they had to work on the 360 version.


I'll believe it when I see it. Remember, Square is full liars.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 1, 2010)

FF13 could have, they even said they just wanted to do a simultaneous release of the ps3/360 here.


----------



## geG (Jul 1, 2010)

I count Tactics as part of the main series in place of 11. Just like I'll count Versus as part of the main series in place of 14


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

Geg said:


> I count Tactics as part of the main series in place of 11. Just like I'll count Versus as part of the main series in place of 14


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 1, 2010)

Already got XIV preordered along with at least 6 people that I played XI. The rest of my linkshell is busy leveling to 100 lulz. Now to mess with the beta this weekend. 

When is TGS btw? I imagine they are gonna quite a bit of juicy details about versus then. And prolly more trailers using maybe 5 seconds of new CG footage as typical of SE.


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

Wat they up the level cap to 100? Wow I really haven't played in a long time.

When I was still playing cap was still 75.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 1, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Already got XIV preordered along with at least 6 people that I played XI. The rest of my linkshell is busy leveling to 100 lulz. Now to mess with the beta this weekend.
> 
> When is TGS btw? I imagine they are gonna quite a bit of juicy details about versus then. And prolly more trailers using maybe 5 seconds of new CG footage as typical of SE.


September 16 - September 19


----------



## Blade (Jul 1, 2010)

I never played ff11.I heard it was very decent.And from some videos i had seen it was really decent.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 1, 2010)

I would've played XI if it didn't cost, what, $12 per month? It may have been worth it, but when it was out I wasn't making money (not that I am now either. =/). If it was just the Live cost I'd probably have gotten it and still be playing it.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 1, 2010)

They announced a level increase to 100 a couple months ago. They are doing it in increments, right now it's up to 80 and in a short while, it's going to increase to 85 etc. XI did have a lot of problems that I hope they fix with XIV.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 1, 2010)

Is FFXIV going to be monthly payments for the PS3 as well? 

If they had a cheap one year subscription, I would like to try it out.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 1, 2010)

I remember reading that SE was thinking of different ways to do payments, from yearly to monthly etc. As of now, it's probably going to be monthly still, probably $12-15.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 1, 2010)

$144 to play an MMO


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 1, 2010)

I played FF XI for a while, it was alright I guess.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't play FPS's online since I am teh crappers.


----------



## Minh489 (Jul 1, 2010)

Finally got to play the game Its pretty fun. the only problem I have with it is that I can't pick my party members


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 1, 2010)

^ You can do that later on in the game; about 23-25 hours in.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 1, 2010)

They should let you pick your party members as far as your secondary characters go like when you had hope at the beginning of the game in chapter 3.


----------



## Minh489 (Jul 1, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> ^ You can do that later on in the game; about 23-25 hours in.



Thats good. I'm at chapter 6 right now. Is it just me or does Vanille's voice bother anybody?


----------



## Fraust (Jul 1, 2010)

It bothers a lot of people. Her face makes up for it.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 1, 2010)

So does her walking.


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

And her B cup tits.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 1, 2010)

Booty twisting loli.


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

Her milkshake brings all the boys to the yard.  (And Fang )


----------



## Corran (Jul 1, 2010)

Vanille's voice actor is really hot, such a crime they made her do that kind of voice  Luckily I got used to it after a couple hours, especially since I know a couple people with that voice.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 1, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 2, 2010)

Vanille's voice irked me initially but it grew on me and I didn't find it so horrid. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0YaQnUOu4k[/YOUTUBE]

^ And that's her English VA.


----------



## The World (Jul 2, 2010)

Did you marry a Mexican?


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 6, 2010)

Okay, I just found out that the Chinese version of FFXIII has Japanese audio with English subs. Is this true?


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2010)

Why does everyone always say that? They say the Hong Kong version of Tales of Vesperia has English subs but that wasn't true.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 15, 2010)

Why is there no Agito in the title? 

That looks to be the most promising of the XIIIs


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 15, 2010)

lawlz no. Versus does.


----------



## Kanaru (Jul 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> lawlz no. Versus does.



Trufax


----------



## Fraust (Jul 15, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Why is there no Agito in the title?
> 
> That looks to be the most promising of the XIIIs



Lol, that cheered me up from a cranky wake up, thanks. 

Suzuku is right, though.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 15, 2010)

Aside from being worked on by the KH crew Agito just seems to have more to interest me.

But it does have the disadvantage of being PSP vs PS3.

But seriously put it in the title


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 15, 2010)

Tell DS that. And while you're at it tell his lazy ass to update the KH thread too. >:<


----------



## Castiel (Jul 15, 2010)

I did, he's just REALLY lazy


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 15, 2010)

Obviously he won't do anything unless we bomb the shit out of his VM.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 16, 2010)

just sold my copy of ff13, its sad i couldnt even get past 25 hours if it.

i even let a friend who loves final fantasy play it where i was at chapter 11, he fuckin hated it told me he couldnt do anything and there was nothing fun to do because all you could do was fight, then i told him this is supposed to be the best part compared to chap 1-10 and he was disgusted. said this might've ruined final fantasy for him.

wow.


----------



## cloudsymph (Jul 16, 2010)

one thing i can say is i'm glad i didn't buy this and only borrowed from my friend.

- bad game play (linear[tunnel vision], no towns, battle system[worst it's like they mixed a crappier version of FFXII's battel with a crappier version of FFX-2's battle])

- average story (story and characters)

other than that music and graphics were good.

so overall it's about 6-7/10 for me.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2010)

I liked the gameplay


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 16, 2010)

Well, I'm on Chapter 10, and haven't played for 2 weeks, GOW3 is taking up my time.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 16, 2010)

I tried to get back in it to finish the achievements and the battling isn't nearly as fun as it used to be for me. I'm starting to like it less, but I still enjoyed it the first time through.

I REALLY hope Versus has a limited edition PS3, but I know it probably won't since it's not as mainstream.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2010)

The battles are only fun the second time around in NCU sadly.


----------



## 321orez (Jul 16, 2010)

This is actually one of my favorites, 'specially the story.

Sure it would've been a bit more fun if you could've explored Cocoon, but it makes perfect sense for them to have not included it. Gran Pulse is a pretty large area to explore, I think It just seems smaller because most of the terrain/monsters are the same unfortunately.

EDIT: I also don't see how Agito is like Harry Potter/ Yugioh. They only have 2 things in common, like the post above said. I believe that I've read that Agito is supposed to be during a war, and more graphic than other FF games


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 17, 2010)

The director pretty much sucked, the story lacked deepth just as the characters. It was melodrama after melodrama or utter silliness. 

The character designs where really neat IMO, at least the girls where, snow is interesting too. 
Nothing special about Sazh character and design either, pretty much the current story would had being the same if he hadn't been around. So yeah it just shows how lacking this project was.

One of the things that bothered me the most was the lack of presense that Lightning had on the story of the game, I mean she is supposed to be the main character right? yet Serah had a stronger presence. 

Also the lack of nemesis was a huge letdown, I was expecting Jihl Nabaat to be the female sephiroth of the series but she ended up being just a cutscene fodder. Barthandelus sucked and the story was bland and super meh...

Agito is like a military harry potter academy. I am not hyped about it but if you like it then don't get your mind changed and enjoy it.


----------



## The World (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Piekage (Jul 27, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> One of the things that bothered me the most was the lack of presense that Lightning had on the story of the game, I mean she is supposed to be the main character right? yet Serah had a stronger presence.



 Serah was the focus of both Lightning and Snow's attention, but I don't think she had more presence than Lightning.

I think it's similar to X. Tidus was the main character, but Yuna was to main focus. Lightining is the main character, but a lot of the plot focused on Vanille's actions. Light was definitely the leader though.

I liked 13. It's linearity didn't bother me; with most RPGs I play I tend to follow the story until the middle/end of the game, where I'm looking for side quests to prolong the game for me. The characters were decent enough. They all had something I liked about and didn't annoy me much.

Loved the battle system. Didn't like the fact that when the leader died it was game over. Felt like fake difficulty to me. The Level Up system was okay. Liked how similar to X it was, didn't like that I didn't level up via experience. Getting the Ultimate Weapons were also a pain. After so long I just didn't bother anymore. I also wish that the After Final Boss portion would focus on Cocoon settlers living on Grand Pulse. Oh well.

Over all though, loved it. I'll probably play it again after I forget how to play.

I'm looking most forward to Agito XIII. I tend to play my PSP more often than the PS3 anyway.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

And here I was thinking that this was brought back for versus.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 27, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> The director pretty much sucked, the story lacked deepth just as the characters. It was melodrama after melodrama or utter silliness.
> 
> .



You just described ever Final Fantasy's story.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 27, 2010)

FFVII had depth. Sephiroth's reason for revenge is pretty sexy and the way nearly every single character was connected in different ways was pretty brilliant. It's like Crash. I'll admit every FF has tons of Melodrama, it's just how they present it that changes. With voices this time I think it made a huge difference. [EDIT] not to say this is the first, obviously X and XII had voices...

I personally liked a couple scenes like when Vanille says "What do you want me to do?" and Hope says "The same fate!" I thought those had the right amount of emotion for what they meant in the story to the characters. Scenes like Fang and Vanille hugging didn't make much sense to me.


So, I'm sure I'm terribly late, but in Versus... it's pretty much assumed you acquire a new weapon for fighting some, most, or all of those mob bosses, right? I saw two of them in the trailer holding weapons that Noctis had in his portion (or they were remarkably similar) and was hoping you wouldn't start off with 40 weapons in the first place. I find it interesting if they all know how to fight since a couple of them look like pushovers.


----------



## random somebody (Aug 9, 2010)

> *Final Fantasy Versus XIII World Map Feels Like 2D Final Fantasy In HD*
> 
> Final Fantasy Versus XIII doesn?t have an open world. The upcoming PlayStation 3 game has the feeling of a 2D Final Fantasy game in HD.
> 
> ...


----------



## Awesome (Aug 9, 2010)

And it keeps getting better.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 9, 2010)

yesyesyesyeysyes


----------



## Fraust (Aug 9, 2010)

Now all I need to know is that Noctis and Stella get good VAs. I will die happy if they have good voices.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 9, 2010)

Plus hopefully the Japanese voices will be available in the English version unlike in FF13.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh and I want a limited edition PS3... not necessary, but I really really want one.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 9, 2010)

It shouldn't be hard to put the japanese voices on ps3 considering the size of blu-rays.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome said:


> It shouldn't be hard to put the japanese voices on ps3 considering the size of blu-rays.


Yeah it shouldn't but they didn't do it for FF13. Hopefully Square learned a thing or two though because a lot of English fans were expecting Japanese voices. Now they should know better. It's up to debate whether it was because of Xbox 360 port or not though.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 9, 2010)

What's the release date for FF Versus XIII ?


----------



## The World (Aug 10, 2010)

Why does that horrible blog writer state in the first sentence the world map is not going to be open world and the next paragraph he quotes Nomura saying it won't be "completely" open world? Which means it will be somewhat open world, because I remember playing 2D FF's and being able to roam the whole map.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 10, 2010)

I think it just means since we can't go in the mountains and probably can't climb or jump onto the scenery (maybe we can't jump at all on the world map) that they won't call it open world.


----------



## The World (Aug 10, 2010)

I was actually just making a petty remark to the blogger who says it isn't an open world at all, while Nomura says it sort of is.

Maybe doing similar to FFXIII


----------



## Fraust (Aug 10, 2010)

Lol, I hope it isn't like XIII in any way. That wasn't just removing open world, but removing the ability to enter any landmark whatsoever.

I hope in the urban cities we can enter buildings that aren't related to anything, but of course that may be too much to ask for in HD.


----------



## The World (Aug 10, 2010)

Yes I hated XIII world system. Gran Pulse is so boring too.

I want urban cities and able to enter buildings too like in 9.

Something like combining X and XII together.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 10, 2010)

Exactly. For this game, which I expect to be my fave, I want to learn everything about the game and the world it's in. Whereas in some FFs there would be books to read in people's houses about their own lives and I could care less, I actually want to read anything laying around in this game if they allow it. Or maybe random chests, stuff for side quests, mini games, etc. I really hope it makes me use the word epic in the traditional sense and not the overused word it's become.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 10, 2010)

The World said:


> Why does that horrible blog writer state in the first sentence the world map is not going to be open world and the next paragraph he quotes Nomura saying it won't be "completely" open world? Which means it will be somewhat open world, because I remember playing 2D FF's and being able to roam the whole map.


I take it to mean that you don't actually do the roaming yourself. Sort of like your travel between towns, cities and other locations are on-rails (maybe on-rails-in-a-car?) across the world map, just like Zelda Spirit Tracks. Either that, or you only have access to a limited portion of the world map at any one time.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 10, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Exactly. For this game, which I expect to be my fave, I want to learn everything about the game and the world it's in. Whereas in some FFs there would be books to read in people's houses about their own lives and I could care less, I actually want to read anything laying around in this game if they allow it. Or maybe random chests, stuff for side quests, mini games, etc. I really hope it makes me use the word epic in the traditional sense and not the overused word it's become.



Yeah it's messed-up the way SE made FFXIII. Instead of improving/refining the existing systems to streamline the game, they cut all of it out. All you're left with is nothing to do but battle monsters and watch cutscenes, and once the story is over you're left with nothing but the battle part. There's really nothing to do in-between the game and no real deviation off the beaten path to really immerse yourself in other would-be areas of the world.

And no, what you're asking for in HD isn't too much, it's just the company's horrible development process that's killing the possibility of doing something like that.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 10, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> And no, what you're asking for in HD isn't too much, it's just the company's horrible development process that's killing the possibility of doing something like that.


Oh, I love it when people act like they know what they're talking about when they clearly don't. Their "horrible development process"? You think you could do better? Sorry an' all that but Kitase and Nomura and the like are the professionals here, not you. If they say making a game like the old Final Fantasies would take too long and cost too much, then I'm inclined to believe them. You might be happy to wait a decade between games, but I'd actually like to play a new HD Final Fantasy game before my 30th birthday.


----------



## Blade (Aug 10, 2010)

FF VXIII will be a new revolutionary series.

Probably.


Hope to see more from this game.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 10, 2010)

Lyra said:


> You might be happy to wait a decade between games, but I'd actually like to play a new HD Final Fantasy game before my 30th birthday.



You'll wait for Versus XIII to be perfect and like it. 

This is just about the only game I'd wait for. Shit, if they have to... get KHIII out of the way and then go back to Versus and make it the perfect game.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 10, 2010)

Fraust said:


> You'll wait for Versus XIII to be perfect and like it.


Oh, I'll wait. Just, I won't be very happy if it's a PS4 game. There's plenty to play while i wait for it, sure, but I'd still like to see it released before 2016 (assuming Sony keep their word, that's the year the PS3 will stop bring supported).


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 18, 2010)

*FFXIII-Agito News*




> Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII director Hajime Tabata updated The 3rd Birthday‘s official twitter account with some impressions of two upcoming titles he’s involved with. The first is The 3rd Birthday (a Parasite Eve reboot) and Final Fantasy Agito XIII, part of the Fabula Nova Crystallis  trilogy. Today Tabata said that he was impressed with the “real-time quality” that Agito and 3rd Birthday have displayed on the PSP and remarked that it is much greater than previous PSP titles such as Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII. The reason for these sentiments is that the development teams are now very skilled with working with the PSP and it’s functions, so they have been able to develop much better quality titles than before.



Final Fantasy Agito XIII revolves around the ”Peristerium School of Magic”, and the surrounding countries at war with each other. In Agito, “l’Cie” have been referred to as soldiers who fight in the various armies across the globe, tying in with lore established in Final Fantasy XIII. The game’s plot is rumored to be very large, though no word on how long the game’s campaign will take. Online multiplayer components have been confirmed as well.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 18, 2010)

l'Cie again? So I guess that's how the universes are "connected"? Does that mean Versus is gonna have l'Cie, 'cause just remembering the word while I play that game will probably break my heart.


----------



## nightmarebegins (Aug 18, 2010)

^ It be a bummer.


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 26, 2010)

> Final Fantasy Versus XIII producer Yoshinori Kitase has said during Gamescom that Square Enix “cannot commit” themselves to a 2011 release date on the upcoming PlayStation 3 RPG.
> When GamingUnion asked Kitase whether or not we’d see the RPG by 2011, he responded:
> 
> “We have no release date information to update. Unfortunately we can’t say anything about that. We can’t commit ourselves to 2011 either.”
> ...







Not surprising.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 26, 2010)

Summer or Fall 2012 so I can enjoy my last amazing game before the sun implodes


----------



## geG (Aug 26, 2010)

I wasn't expecting it in 2011 anyway.

Also, a new trailer for both Versus and Agito are confirmed for TGS.

Of course, they'll be in the closed theater and won't be available to the public


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 26, 2010)

Aw fuck that, 2013 will arrive  all in all i'm kinda glad they're tying in both XIII games to the other, i'm guessing the time lines are vastly different. Possibly years after the Cocoon incident methinks?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 26, 2010)

Butō Renjin said:


> Aw fuck that, 2013 will arrive  all in all i'm kinda glad they're tying in both XIII games to the other, i'm guessing the time lines are vastly different. Possibly years after the Cocoon incident methinks?



Different universes, not years


----------



## Fraust (Aug 26, 2010)

No, same 'universe' that has similar mythos. I'd say nowhere near the same time period, nor planet even.

XIII is in the far future and people are so bored with life at this point they allow women to be elite soldiers [/sexist joke]. Agito is some part of the universe where Hogwarts is actually awesome [/actually i like HP]. 

And Versus is in the awesomest time period ever: the 90s [/this is actually truth].


----------



## Blade (Aug 30, 2010)

*News:*

'Although it's hardly the thrilling news we expected, Nomura has confirmed that there will be new footage of both Final Fantasy Versus XIII and Final Fantasy Agito XIII at this years Tokyo Game Show next month.

Instead of independent trailers, the footage will be combined into a joint Versus and Agito trailer "under the FNC banner". Nomura also confirmed that the trailer will only be a minute long. Even more disappointing is that the trailer won't receive a public release. It will instead appear on monitors in the demo area of the Square Enix booth.

For those of you lucky enough to see the trailer, Nomura has stated it includes footage of the Versus screenshots revealed in June's Dengeki which means there will be actual gameplay footage at last! For some reason though, it will be devoid of any command menus or HUD elements that will appear in the final game. The Agito footage will be brand new and apparently more like what they expect the finish product to look like.'


From here:


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 30, 2010)

When Versus was first announced I was just starting my 6th grade year. When Versus is released I'll be a freshman in college. gg Square.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 30, 2010)

Suzuku, you're a youngin. 

But it still doesn't compare to the cap between KHII and III.  II came out my sophomore year in high school. It won't be out until I have a family, career, and two more world wars pass.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 30, 2010)

I pride myself on being the youngest weeaboo on NF.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 30, 2010)

I expect both of these games to actually come out when every console manufacturer already has new platform out on the market...for _years_.

I honestly feel pretty bad for Square-Enix fans, because that company barely does anything right anymore. How does it take 4 years (and thensome) to make a handheld title? I'm more interested in Agito than Duke Nukem Forever Versus XIII, but I sadly don't even expect quality with either title, considering some of the insanely stupid choices they made for Final Fantasy XIII.

It's like...where did the developers of FFIX go? Were they executed by Square-Enix bigwigs?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 30, 2010)

Seriously Square Enix is pissing me off with this bullshit.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I pride myself on being the youngest weeaboo on NF.



My body is ready.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 30, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Seriously Square Enix is pissing me off with this bullshit.



Why? I'm sure V13 is especially difficult to design and code. Nomura indicated that merely flying mechanics for airship/overworld travel was a major challenge to accomplish.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 30, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> I expect both of these games to actually come out when every console manufacturer already has new platform out on the market...for _years_.
> 
> I honestly feel pretty bad for Square-Enix fans, because that company barely does anything right anymore. How does it take 4 years (and thensome) to make a handheld title? I'm more interested in Agito than Duke Nukem Forever Versus XIII, but I sadly don't even expect quality with either title, considering some of the insanely stupid choices they made for Final Fantasy XIII.
> 
> It's like...where did the developers of FFIX go? Were they executed by Square-Enix bigwigs?



It's Nomura's show now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 30, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> It's Nomura's show now.



I have a serious problem with that.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

I would rather wait for a great game then have it rushed to make another shit game like XIII.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 31, 2010)

ffxiii wasn't rushed either so don't get too hopeful before you actually play it.

also, ffxiii wasn't shit by any standards. not the greatest game out there but it had its moments and overall it was pretty good.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

Actually it just had its moments and overall it was bad.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 31, 2010)

If you compare it to great games it was shit. If you compare it to average games it was slightly above average. If you compare it to Enchanted Arms it was a fucking masterpiece.


----------



## geG (Sep 1, 2010)

DragonSlayer said:


> ffxiii wasn't rushed either so don't get too hopeful before you actually play it.



It was rushed in the sense that they took a lot of shortcuts to get out when it did, like the ultralinearity.

The developers of Versus are actually taking the time to make it more like PS1-era Final Fantasy game with towns and an overworld and an airship, and all they have to show for like six years in development is three in-game screenshots.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 2, 2010)

Six years, 3 screenshots, and one old ass trailer. Fucking brilliant...i understand taking time to develop a game, especially when you're taking your time to develop what will be an amazing game maybe even a masterpiece, but the limited amount of info we have is ridiculous. I can't think of a game that has been under better wraps than what we have here.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 2, 2010)

I think the masterpieces were in the PSX-era and there won't be any more of those imo. Still you're right, the info is pretty marginal for such an anticipated game.

And whats with the skepticism regarding Nomura?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 2, 2010)

Well with how far we've come from the golden age of FF games and the technology we now have, it allows for better games aesthetically but the problem is that's what they rely on. The brand, the way the games looks, the music...it's all the selling point for FF games nowadays. What we're missing is an excellent story, one as captivating as a FFVII, VIII and IX. If Agito/Versus doesn't deliver with a well thought out, endearing and mesmorizing story then if will fall short of that mark of perfection, so much of this games status will rely solely on the writing staff.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 3, 2010)

Fraust said:


> If you compare it to great games it was shit. If you compare it to average games it was slightly above average. If you compare it to Enchanted Arms it was a fucking masterpiece.



Enchanted Arms, would you say that was the worst jrpg this gen?


----------



## Barry. (Sep 3, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Enchanted Arms, would you say that was the worst jrpg this gen?



Easily      .


----------



## Gnome (Sep 3, 2010)

No, it was an easy 1000 gamerscore


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 3, 2010)

Geg said:


> It was rushed in the sense that they took a lot of shortcuts to get out when it did, like the ultralinearity.
> 
> The developers of Versus are actually taking the time to make it more like PS1-era Final Fantasy game with towns and an overworld and an airship, and all they have to show for like six years in development is three in-game screenshots.


It's really doubtful the ultralinearity was a product of rushing it. If you think about it, it was definitely given consideration even before the game went into actual production, there's no way they could start making a game without being clear on how they are going to go on about it. It was a design choice by the developers. I believe that they went with the decision partly (or maybe even largely) because of the game's high production values and that they couldn't maintain the visual quality had they made it more open and bigger but that's different from the game being rushed.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 3, 2010)

At least FF13 wasnt as bad as FF12

man that was horrible

 i hope this new one would be like the old schoo


----------



## Fraust (Sep 3, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Enchanted Arms, would you say that was the worst jrpg this gen?



Worst jrpg ever.

If Versus is ANYTHING like a PSX FF (which we already know it is) then it's a 10/10 in my book. Nuff said.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 3, 2010)

Al-Yasa said:


> At least FF13 wasnt as bad as FF12
> 
> man that was horrible
> 
> i hope this new one would be like the old schoo


except ff12 is the third best ff!! after 6 and 7.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 3, 2010)

...Dang, I didn't think any FF fan could go that far. IV greatly, I mean GREATLY, surpasses XII. IX and X are even better than it with much better endings, but IV should be obvious. :/


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't see the big hoopla over IV. Yeah it was good but it never really captivated me. XII is definitely better in my eyes. Course I judge the gameplay as well and XII had some kickass fights and made you feel like a part of Ivalice.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2010)

Story wise XII wasn't the best but it made some good gameplay choices that were perfected in IZJS.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 3, 2010)

i never got the appeal of FF...can someone explain?


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2010)

You have to play it to understand. You can't just look at it and think that it's good.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 3, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> i never got the appeal of FF...can someone explain?


It's just simply not for everyone. If you don't find value in dedicating 60 hours of your life to sitting in front of a TV running around doing missions, solving puzzles, finding items, grinding, and watching a beautiful and cheesy story unfold before you then it's honestly not for you.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2010)

And dat music


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 8, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I don't see the big hoopla over IV. Yeah it was good but it never really captivated me. XII is definitely better in my eyes. Course I judge the gameplay as well and XII had some kickass fights and made you feel like a part of Ivalice.


Yeah, I also don't see the big deal about FF4. It's a great game but it doesn't rank very high on my list of FF games. It's my least favorite of the SNES Final Fantasies, I prefer all the Playstation games to it and FF12 as well. To each his own though. I loved pretty much everything about FF12. I really liked how for once the story wasn't completely overdone trying to be too epic and the whole setting was fantastic, so much detail put into the world and its history. I really enjoyed the story as well and the cutscenes were really well done, my only complaint is that the game could have done better job at explaining things and having more cutscenes. As far as gameplay is concerned, I prefer FF13's battle system but FF12 did such a great job with optional content that it's unrivaled in the FF series in my opinion. I have never had so much fun doing all the optional hunts and figuring how to beat some really tough opponents as early as possible. I really liked the leveling system and overall the game gave you just enough freedom to not be overwhelmed but to play at your own pace and have a lot of fun while continuing with the main story. Final Fantasy 12 is pretty much a perfect example of jrpg doing it right. It's a shame a lot of people can't see past the fact that it's really different from other FF titles, it's just another kind of game and when you take it as what it really is, you'll discover a fantastic game.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 8, 2010)

Except for that garbage piece of shit of an ending scene I enjoyed XII. but that took major points away.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 8, 2010)

yeah, the ending was pretty poor, i give you that. nothing compared to the shitfest that was ff13's ending though.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 8, 2010)

Well I don't even attempt to put XIII in conversation for even mid-tier FF. VII, IX, X all gave me such satisfying endings to complete great stories that I put them as my favorite. I saw the endings for VIII and IV, but since I stopped playing in the final dungeons and didnt complete them I don't think I'm allowed to include them in my list.

Versus will be in its own Godly tier, though.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 8, 2010)

Man, Versus is taking way too long, though I suppose it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 8, 2010)

I say let them take their time with Versus, it's possibly the only really fantastic JRPG we're getting in this whole generation. Valkyria Chronicles comes close but it's still not quite there.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 8, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> i never got the appeal of FF...can someone explain?



Flash, style, and music, I think those are FF's biggest appeals.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 8, 2010)

FFVIII > all IMO 

I though XIII was decent except for the ultra-linearity of it. But to each his own. Versus will be godly though.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 8, 2010)

I wanted FFXIII, but the game is nothing but battling and cinematics, when it's made like that it loses it's appeal pretty damn quick.


----------



## Bender (Sep 8, 2010)

DragonSlayer said:


> except ff12 is the third best ff!! after 6 and 7.



Yeah I'd compare FFXIII more to FFX-2 

Both games is boring fuck


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 8, 2010)

After all the recent square-enix news I am going to say that Versus will come out on 360.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 8, 2010)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> After all the recent square-enix news I am going to say that Versus will come out on 360.



Can the internet handle the butthurt Sony fans if that were to happen? Can it handle the countless arguments and excuses given as to why the game will suck and be brought down due to it being on 360?! Can it handle the expectations not being met due to the high plateau people have placed it on regardless if it's multiplat?!!

Let's find out!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 8, 2010)

If Versus hits for the 360 i'm gonna jump up and down, do a backflip, run around downtown and do a barrel roll all while screaming with glee :33


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 8, 2010)

After XIII it's really hard to get excited about a FF game. I really hope Nomura will be able to make something good out of it. With him as  director I wonder how action oriented the gameplay will be. 

FF6 still stays as the best FF game I've played. FF4 comes close and FF12 was good as well (shit ending aside), even though it took a while getting used to. I still haven't played FF7 yet (aside from the first 1 1/2). The graphics were so shitty I couldn't go on. Yes I'm sure I'm prolly missing out on a really good game. But still, I'd rather take my chances waiting on a remake then actually play something that looks that shitty.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Sep 8, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> After XIII it's really hard to get excited about a FF game. I really hope Nomura will be able to make something good out of it. With him as  director I wonder how action oriented the gameplay will be.
> 
> FF6 still stays as the best FF game I've played. FF4 comes close and FF12 was good as well (shit ending aside), even though it took a while getting used to. I still haven't played FF7 yet (aside from the first 1 1/2). The graphics were so shitty I couldn't go on. Yes I'm sure I'm prolly missing out on a really good game. But still, I'd rather take my chances waiting on a remake then actually play something that looks that shitty.



Its already been stated by SE that there wont be a remake :/


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd rather FFVII not get a remake so all the VII fanboys can shut the hell up about how popular it is. Granted it was a great game but fuck's sake...hearing it's been confirmed a no is good.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 8, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Its already been stated by SE that there wont be a remake :/



It was confirmed that it wouldn't be soon, but it's a option in the future.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 8, 2010)

6 should be remade for the 3DS. 

also want a game for 13. that interactive movie was the shit.


----------



## Bender (Sep 8, 2010)

Butō Renjin said:


> I'd rather FFVII not get a remake so all the VII fanboys can shut the hell up about how popular it is. Granted it was a great game but fuck's sake...hearing it's been confirmed a no is good.



Exactly

Not that I have anything against FFVII, but goddammit the fans are just as- if not *MORE* annoying than Spiderman movie fans. Not to mention it's no  thanks to FFVII that FFVI lost much of it's stardom even though it had the superior storyline and antagonist.


----------



## Akuma (Sep 9, 2010)

Did anyone else get the platinum for 13? I just got it, it was uber boring


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 9, 2010)

I got it off of the hype of the storymode, back when the JP version was new. Took me an added 40 hours or so...and there were no guides back then .


----------



## Akuma (Sep 9, 2010)

Treasure hunter


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 9, 2010)

Bender said:


> Exactly
> 
> Not that I have anything against FFVII, but goddammit the fans are just as- if not *MORE* annoying than Spiderman movie fans. Not to mention it's no thanks to FFVII that FFVI lost much of it's stardom even though it had the superior storyline and antagonist.


I think people were just so enamored by the fact it was vastly different from previous titles, and that Cloud was the ultimate emo, but not bad emo, more like badass emo, which IMO Squall did better without being as emo.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 12, 2010)

For anyone who has yet to pick up Final Fantasy XIII for the PS3, Amazon has it on sale for today.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Sep 13, 2010)

Bender said:


> Exactly
> 
> Not that I have anything against FFVII, but goddammit the fans are just as- if not *MORE* annoying than Spiderman movie fans. Not to mention it's no  thanks to FFVII that FFVI lost much of it's stardom even though it had the superior storyline and antagonist.


Don't lump all the FF7 fans together. I like other FFs beside 7.


I can't help having no interest in FF13, though. I don't want to waste money on it. It just looks like another FF10. SE needs to do something different already. I'm losing interest in the series.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 13, 2010)

Actually, it's not like FFX, at least i don't really see much similarity other than being a FF game but then if that's the case, all the games are alike. 

Now i believe that Versus is gonna be one helluva game maybe even a bit innovative. We'll see but i believe it has potential to be a masterpiece.


----------



## Bender (Sep 13, 2010)

FoxxyKat said:


> Don't lump all the FF7 fans together. I like other FFs beside 7.





> I can't help having no interest in FF13, though. I don't want to waste money on it. It just looks like another FF10.



FF13 feels more like Persona 3 only with a bit of FFX-2 and FFVII atmosphere. Because ya know of the Eidolon's being transformative and what not. The story's plot execution felt very poorly done and as other people have noted the usual FF game formula. 



> SE needs to do something different already. I'm losing interest in the series.



I lost interest in FF a long LONG LONG while ago.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2010)

Bender said:


> *FF13 feels more like Persona 3 only with a bit of FFX-2 and FFVII atmosphere. *Because ya know of the Eidolon's being transformative and what not. The story's plot execution felt very poorly done and as other people have noted the usual FF game formula.
> 
> 
> 
> I lost interest in FF a long LONG LONG while ago.



Thats an insult to Persona 3! 


FF 13 was probably my biggest disappointment this generation.


----------



## Blade (Sep 13, 2010)

It would be better if they were releasing FFV13 instead of FF13.

FF13 was a disappointment.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2010)

Blade said:


> It would be better if they were releasing FFV13 instead of FF13.



Honestly, I am not putting to much ope into V13. The only way square can heal my wounds is to make a remake of Chrono Trigger like they did for FFIV.


----------



## Blade (Sep 13, 2010)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Honestly, I am not putting to much ope into V13. The only way square can heal my wounds is to make a remake of *Chrono Trigger* like they did for FFIV.



Fuck that would be so epic.

About V13 they can make it much better if they try.

It has potential.

I am curious to see how they will develop it.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 13, 2010)

FF13 did too. It had really good story elements that weren't fleshed out well. Fix that and the linearity and it would have been far better.


----------



## Bender (Sep 13, 2010)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Thats an insult to Persona 3!



Oopsie daisy


----------



## Fraust (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't want Chrono Trigger touched even remotely. ROMS do it justice since there's no load times and the controls are nice, plus saving is a breeze.

vXIII is gonna be the next true masterpiece since Okami.


----------



## Vasp (Sep 14, 2010)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Honestly, I am not putting to much ope into V13. The only way square can heal my wounds is to make a remake of Chrono Trigger like they did for FFIV.



While not a full remake, it did get it's DS love like FFIV did. 

I did enjoy FFXIII, I won't deny it. The story wasn't the best, but I really enjoyed the gameplay. Some fights through the storyline were actually somewhat of a challenge and I loved the rapid speed too.

Yeah, the story wasn't as good. But it took what? 5 years to create FFXIII? New systems and better graphics and discs that can hold more data are a double edged sword. Yeah, games look nicer and run smoother, but it takes a hell of a long time to make a new one that has more than 6 hours of gameplay. The older games have the luxury of using the same sprites and simple text dialogue to create a story, and as a result can flesh out something really wonderful.

So yeah, I enjoyed the story for what it was. The ending was a little "wtf just happened". But I mean, after a planet stopping a meteor, a guy sacrificing himself in a tree only to show up how many months/years later, a guy actually being just a dream, etc, etc, I'm not really surprised by these odd endings.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 17, 2010)

I wouldn't put much hope in Versus. If you do it might be a major disappointment like 13 was, and the game clearly isnt getting released anytime soon...we might see it in 2012 or 2013.
Also, so this was the "new" vid Nomura promised?? 20 seconds?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks interesting at least.


----------



## Corran (Sep 17, 2010)

Athrum said:


> I wouldn't put much hope in Versus. If you do it might be a major disappointment like 13 was, and the game clearly isnt getting released anytime soon...we might see it in 2012 or 2013.
> Also, so this was the "new" vid Nomura promised?? 20 seconds?



Wait, why don't I want to put hope in Versus? Its a completely different direction to 13 so it seems good to me.
And from that trailer it looks like its going to be a good looking game and I imagine the combat is going to get alot better and its going to be like KH combat. And if the combat is anything like KH:BBS combat I'll be putting a lot of time with it.


----------



## Blade (Sep 17, 2010)

What can i say about V13?

FF seems will be revived again.


----------



## Reksveks (Sep 17, 2010)

It does look pretty sick but the fact it will be out in 2012 make me sad


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 17, 2010)

Athrum said:


> I wouldn't put much hope in Versus. If you do it might be a major disappointment like 13 was, and the game clearly isnt getting released anytime soon...we might see it in 2012 or 2013.
> Also, so this was the "new" vid Nomura promised?? 20 seconds?



Versus is not even being made by the same team that made that shit FF13 game.


----------



## Angelus (Sep 17, 2010)

It's nice to finally see at least a few seconds of the FFvXIII gameplay.

You can't say much about it, but when I see what crazy gamplay SE was able to pull off on the PSP in KH:BbS I have no doubt that vXIII will look even more spectacular on the PS3.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 17, 2010)

Gutsu said:


> Versus is not even being made by the same team that made that shit FF13 game.



For the most part it is, since they were waiting for FF13 to be finished to get people in to finish Versus.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 17, 2010)

Athrum said:


> For the most part it is, since they were waiting for FF13 to be finished to get people in to finish Versus.



No. People on the Versus team helped finish XIII. If anything, anyone that went the other way after XIII was released didn't have barely any influence on the game itself and were just an increase in numbers to finish what they already had faster.

Don't hate on Versus.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 17, 2010)

Versus gameplay, orgasmic. 

Nomura I love you so.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 17, 2010)

Athrum said:


> For the most part it is, since they were waiting for FF13 to be finished to get people in to finish Versus.



No it's not. The Director/scriptwriter/battle planner/Music etc are not the same team that did F13. The only thing that the FF13 team is doing is helping out on the programming/coding on the game, that is all. They have no actual influence on the game, this is Nomura's Kingdom Hearts PS2 team new game that their working on.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 17, 2010)

Lol, VersusXIII are hella defensive. 
I agree with Athrum with not getting your hopes up too much. Not to say the game won't be good but damn, FF fans have a habit of getting too hyped. 

Regardless, trailer didn't seem all that great. Graphics are good though and it's HD KHish battle mechanics.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 18, 2010)

That's it? A bit of running and a dude swinging sword against a huge enemy? Talk about being trolled.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 18, 2010)

Love the p2 set Sephiroth .

I recently played innocent sin and it was genius indeed.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 18, 2010)

My brother said 13 was good so i was thinking about buying it now that it's cheap. Any opinion on the game aside from the usual "its shit compared to 7 and 10!!!!" whenever i come online.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 18, 2010)

You haven't been following this thread, have you?


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 18, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Love the p2 set Sephiroth .
> 
> I recently played innocent sin and it was genius indeed.



I know right.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2010)

any news on A13?


----------



## geG (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah there was a trailer for it recorded too.

I think this link has both trailers but I can't say for sure:


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 18, 2010)

DragonSlayer said:


> That's it? A bit of running and a dude swinging sword against a huge enemy? Talk about being trolled.



That's SE for ya, they'll make a big deal about it being a sooo secretive trailer, that you find out it's just a short-ass teaser. The only real trailer was AgitoXIII's, as it showed a lot about what it is.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 18, 2010)

Versus is the main priority.
bet Agito welll lack alot of details because it wasnt planned till a while back


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Versus is the main priority.
> bet Agito welll lack alot of details because it wasnt planned till a while back



All of them have been planned awhile back (hence the whole Fabula Nova Crystallis project).


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 19, 2010)

SE did mention that they are having a special convention to talk about the Fabula Nova Crystallis games in a couple months. I find it a bit silly that in a game convention, they come to say they're gonna have a game convention to talk about their games.


----------



## geG (Sep 19, 2010)

Probably because they've just kept delaying the release of any real info. First they said back at Jump Festa that there would be a showing at E3 but later Nomura said it wouldn't be there. Lots of people were hoping for some big stuff at TGS but all there was was a 30 second per game trailer showing stuff we've already seen in screenshots.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 20, 2010)

That VersusXIII gameplay graphics looks a lot better than FF13s.  Can't believe this game isn't out yet.  Nomura needs to break from Kingdom Hearts for a bit and focus on getting this game out already.  It's going on 5 years since its announcement.  Remember the good ol days when FF 7,8, and 9 came out the 1 to2 years from each other?  Good times.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 20, 2010)

That was psx time, it was much easier to make games then. Also, Versus seems to be more like a mix between KH and FF rather than a classic ff. They're putting a lot more variety in it compared to XIII so since that took so many years you can imagine how much time this will.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 20, 2010)

If it's worth the wait, then I'll wait for what it's worth. 

I'm personally not exactly one of the XIII haters, but I do think it could've been better, so I'm looking forward to Versus XIII. 


...although a 2012 release date probably means I don't get to play.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 20, 2010)

I loved XIII...though I played the JP import which allowed me to enjoy the storymode which most people didn't love quite as much as I did .


----------



## Wicked (Sep 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why did Sazh shoot himself? Not cool man.
After he got some support..


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 22, 2010)

Nature Breeze said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't not spoiler you with this so just play more man.


----------



## Reksveks (Sep 22, 2010)

Imagine how long FF games would take if they were to go back to the old style of maps with everything been hd-ified and full proper worlds. Even Versus 13 going to have some weird hybrid map system apparently

Waiting for the Conference in Jan i think it is for the Fabula Nova Crystallis games.

Nomura is becoming like Yamauchi


----------



## Gnome (Sep 22, 2010)

Nature Breeze said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Live by the gun, die by the gun


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 8, 2010)

Started a Final Fantasy Versus XIII Thread seperate from this thread:


----------



## Alien (Oct 9, 2010)

I bought FF13 yesterday but i'm kind of apprehensive to actually start playing it. 

How long does the linear section last ?

The intro movie made me drool btw.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 9, 2010)

till u get 22 hours in


----------



## Toreno (Oct 9, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> till u get 22 hours in



Yep. 

I lost interest in the game after 24hrs in.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 9, 2010)

Even when it branches out, it doesn't really feel like it does. At least not to the point that other FFs give you freedom.


----------



## The World (Oct 9, 2010)

When you leave Cocoon I feel like the game gets even worse. I don't want to grind.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 9, 2010)

I felt cheated with this game, I was expecting something huge but it it felt just too forced and pretentious and god awful melodramatic. I completed it just because I wanted Fang's pic, because she rocks.

If you examine the game with care youll notice that it could had worked without some characters like Sazh for example. It was all about Serah, serha and serha! And Jihl Nabaat? I used to tough that she was going to be like a female Sephiroth but ended up just being in cut scenes, what a waste.

The producer said he liked to tough about himself and tetsuya nomura as rivals, I guess he failed since his game didnt leaved up to expectations. Heck I would had been able to arrange a great and better scenario worth to remember.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 2, 2010)

So what do people think about FF XIII-2?





> Plans were in place for an area called "Seventh Ark" which would feature "quest-like play" and "free battles." This was put on hold because it didn't reach the desired quality and because of the major differences between the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 network systems.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 2, 2010)

I honestly wouldn't mind. I'm playing the game again to finish the achievements I need and I realize how much fun I actually had in the game despite all its flaws. As long as it's not an abomination like X-2, I don't think they could make it any worse. I think it would probably be better than the original seeing as how they'd make quests and shit.

I say go for it, fuck it.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Nov 3, 2010)

Hmm, my bro played this game and I watched. The graphics were gorgeous, but otherwise I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 30, 2010)

is it true that FF13 can mess up the PS3?


----------



## Awesome (Dec 30, 2010)

No, but I heard it does freeze on some PS3's. I never had the issue, nor did anybody I know have the issue.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 2, 2011)

I just got the platinum version for 15 euro's. Never played it before. I've seen a lot of gameplay videos though and I wasn't planning on paying 60 bucks for this so I'm glad I found this for cheap. 

Quick question: are there any items you can miss while you're playing? I don't like using faqs, but I don't like missing items even more.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 3, 2011)

Since it's linear it's kinda hard to miss a lot of stuff though...
*Spoiler*: _In case ya don't wanna get spoiled_ 



once you reach Pulse there's some stuff you can miss if you don't search around


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 3, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> I just got the platinum version for 15 euro's. Never played it before. I've seen a lot of gameplay videos though and I wasn't planning on paying 60 bucks for this so I'm glad I found this for cheap.
> 
> Quick question: are there any items you can miss while you're playing? I don't like using faqs, but I don't like missing items even more.



Yeah but that's hours further in the game. 

Also, there's an item you must get the the chocobo.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 3, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> I just got the platinum version for 15 euro's. Never played it before. I've seen a lot of gameplay videos though and I wasn't planning on paying 60 bucks for this so I'm glad I found this for cheap.
> 
> Quick question: are there any items you can miss while you're playing? I don't like using faqs, but I don't like missing items even more.



yeah, I though like that too, so I got an used game for ?24.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 3, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> So what do people think about FF XIII-2?



Haven't even finished the first FFXIII, but I'm exited about it now already


----------

